# The Shield DISCUSSION Thread VI



## BkB Hulk

The OG Thread
Part II
Part III
Part IV
Part V

AMBROSE. ROLLINS. REIGNS. The final chapter of one of the most popular thread chains in the WWE section?

The old thread was too big. Format of this post shamelessly stolen from Clique. I'm running with the theme, okay? (b/c Seabs is a TRASH HACK)

---

Shep's FANTASTIC contribution below.












---

SubZero3:16's GREAT contribution below.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Love "The Architect" nickname for Rollins.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

shield rules.

wwe sucks donkey balls, shield and wyatts should've feuded for months.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hope this one doesn't make it too far.

It's time.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

A new Shield thread, and i'm in before i need any suba gear :mark:

Rollins continues to show why he is the best member of the Shield :banderas Rollins > Ambrose and Reigns

It's always great to see Rollins finish some matches.


----------



## ctorresc04

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

LOL at the commentators talking about Ambrose's US Title reign. Michael Cole had to act as the voice of reason saying it's not Ambrose's fault he doesn't defend the title that much, it's on whoever books matches (Brad Maddox mentioned in particular). :lmao


----------



## Chrome

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah, Rollins is awesome. Can't wait for a Rollins/Bryan match in the near future.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I don't think they are breaking up yet, and thank fucking Christ for that. If they did, they would've floundered, yes even Reigns would have because there is no one for him to go with in a one on one program aside of Ambrose. Keep them as a unit for another year, they have a lot of mileage.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Claims to copy OP from Clique, doesn't even add cool gifs or videos, pft.












Let the thirst commence.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Serious question: does Reigns have a name for that big ass kick he does outside the ring?


----------



## Decency

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I still am wishing Reigns will go out on his own. It's time. He's been groomed long enough.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



TakeMyGun said:


> I don't think they are breaking up yet, and thank fucking Christ for that. If they did, they would've floundered, yes even Reigns would have because there is no one for him to go with in a one on one program aside of Ambrose. Keep them as a unit for another year, they have a lot of mileage.


What can they do at Mania if they aren't breaking up. Can't see anything besides a triple threat unless they get put in a pointless match. 

Never wanted a break up but would be alright with one because it would be something new for them. If they can keep the Shield fresh then i'm down for them sticking together.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> A new Shield thread, and i'm in before i need any suba gear :mark:
> 
> Rollins continues to show why he is the best member of the Shield :banderas Rollins > Ambrose and Reigns
> 
> It's always great to see Rollins finish some matches.












Come on, son.


----------



## LJ1

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm getting feeling all three guys will be in battle royal at WM. If that is the case I expect Reigns to win it all.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Shepard said:


> Claims to copy OP from Clique, doesn't even add cool gifs or videos, pft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the thirst commence.


They weren't FRESH. This is a Geordie free zone fyi.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> What can they do at Mania if they aren't breaking up. Can't see anything besides a triple threat unless they get put in a pointless match.
> 
> Never wanted a break up but would be alright with one because it would be something new for them. If they can keep the Shield fresh then i'm down for them sticking together.


Wyatt's/Shield/Uso's for the belts.

At the very best, one of them will be pushed hard for 6 months and be given up on afterwards but most likely, all of them will be Curtis Axel level guys if they break up. Keep this gig going for years, what's the point of breaking them up now when they will be the opening match at Mania? You want the dissension to mean something, do it in a year or even two years and make it actually mean something to the point where it can co-mainevent Wrestlemania.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Great match. Also glad Seth/Reigns got the win over The Rhodes it alwas kinda irked me they never beat them in a tag match before tonight.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

NEW THREAD HOESSS!!! 

Can't stop. Won't stop


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Tell us the secret Seth!


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Tell us the secret Seth!


:dance :cheer :mark:

HAPPY VERSION 6!!!!!!

Mmm, what a way to celebrate.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

YOOOO!! What up, PART VI!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dean losing his shit


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Tell us the secret Seth!


Time to make this our turf Zero.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*


----------



## Callisto

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*










Thank god I stole this gif before it disappeared.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Dean being a goof is always a wonder to see.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The Shield is back bitches!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Zero with that spam of gifs. Thank you


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean losing his shit


That looked funny :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Zero with that spam of gifs. Thank you


you're welcome my dear


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hmmm I done told ya hoes NINJIA DRAMA QUEEN was shaking his slutty Bussy at Cody... 

Now hop on the TEAM COMMUNITY DICK MONEY TRAIN and get paid!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Two completely different animals, but if The Shield is to be compared with Evolution, that will historically be an interesting comparison. In terms of match quality, the Shield were spearheads of the 2013 resurgance of the 6 man tag and employed the Shield formula many times in slight variance to produce so many very good to excellent matches, hell in one year they had enough to fill a whole dvd set and many would say they just had a five star near perfect match at EC. You have a wrestler in Reigns whom has most of the tools and certainly the marketability and building up some credability (though he needs to improve in showcase matches first) to be the face of WWE post Cena one day. Ambrosse given his facial expressions, ace mannerisms, underrated attribute of a wide emotion spectrum, arguable second best promo ability in the company to Bray Wyatt Two completely different animals, but if The Shield is to be compared with Evolution, that will historically be an interesting comparison. In terms of match quality, the Shield were spearheads of the 2013 resurgance of the 6 man tag and employed the Shield formula many times in slight variance to produce so many very good to excellent matches, hell in one year they had enough to fill a whole dvd set and many would say they just had a five star near perfect match at EC. You have a wrestler in Reigns whom has most of the tools and certainly the marketability and building up some credability (though he needs to improve in showcase matches first) to be the face of WWE post Cena one day. Ambrosse given his facial expressions, ace mannerisms, underrated attribute of a wide emotion spectrum, arguable second best promo ability in the company to Bray Wyatt to couple with good working ability and a simple style makes him primed if backed by solid booking to be a key heel in the future Rollins is obviously a great talent and primed for a very successful face run. Also, consider the Shield aren't done yet and we havent seen the full descension pan out. 

That said, Evolution's premise was the past, present and future, and the gamble being projecting the future coming true, the premise of preserving a dynasty of success was fufilled. Over 40 world titles between the four, ginormous success as all four were franchise wrestlers. The desencion of Evolution was pretty damn fantastic producing some damn good payoff matches. Love or hate them, they did dominate the main event scene at their height, and the byproducts dominating the next decade. They had some good tag matches in their own right as well, though probably not matching the Shield's catalogue given the awesome consistancy. My point is, it will be interesting to see how history plays this out, it could very well slant for the Shield in the end.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield is back bitches!


:clap



cindel25 said:


> Hmmm I done told ya hoes NINJIA DRAMA QUEEN was shaking his slutty Bussy at Cody...
> 
> Now hop on the TEAM COMMUNITY DICK MONEY TRAIN and get paid!


I will always be on NINJA DRAMA QUEEN's side!!!!


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Rollins=Leader of The Shield


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



LPPrince said:


> Rollins=Leader of The Shield


He is the Architect afterall. Best member of the Shield. Rep for you :rollins


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*marks new thread*










Me and Ambrose all day and all night










Now I'm off to bed it was fun in the chat night bitches!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That's Dean contemplate face? :lmao


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Notes:
Match confirmed for Main Event: Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry 
Rollins continues to shine and ends the match with a Blackout for the win! 








Ambrose trying not to interfere and does that angry twitching 








Reigns with that beautiful kick from the outside. 

Ambrose having that 'i dont give a damn' look backstage 
Rollins and Reigns trolling Kane. Kane so salty that Reigns beat his Royal Rumble record.

Love every bit of tonight. <3


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Had fun in the chat, guys. Raw sucked but The Shield were the highlight. Kind of digging their little tweener persona.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

agreed, raw did suck but chat was very fun ^^....all of you got a taste of what i can do...but nah, i didn't give you the whole thing lolol, but seriously yeah it was quite fun, quite possibly the worst raw of 2014


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> *marks new thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm off to bed it was fun in the chat night bitches!


He just looks bored :lol

It was fun! You all made Raw almost worth watching 



TheVipersGirl said:


> Rollins and Reigns trolling Kane. Kane so salty that Reigns beat his Royal Rumble record.
> 
> Love every bit of tonight. <3


These faces.

Throw that in Kane's face next time, Roman


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Steven, I see you lurkin boo  (yeah, I'm still not sleep :lol)

So, Shield must not be breaking up. I doubt they will do two triple threat matches at Mania.

Maybe we're getting a tweener Shield run? :mark:

They might have a run in with the Authority/minions. You know Trips wouldn't be able to resist getting in a program with future singles stars :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Steven, I see you lurkin boo  (yeah, I'm still not sleep :lol(


Tried to get him to post. He's not having it, haha.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Rollins < Ambrose


:ambrose3

I haven't seen Raw yet. Just wanted to post in the new thread. Will catch up later.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

GOODNIGHT EVERYONE!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Missed chat. Well whatever, part 6 yay :lol


----------



## HBK4LIFE

*Seth Rollins*

These last couple of weeks,SR has impressed me even more with his in ring skills. When/if the Shield break up, would he be a good candidate for a run at the IC title? What are your thoughts?


----------



## LoMein

*Re: Seth Rollins*

Nah


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Seth Rollins*

Best member IMO.


----------



## uppercut

*Re: Seth Rollins*

Good idea . Let him win the title vs heel BIG E in a TLC-match.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Steven, I see you lurkin boo  (yeah, I'm still not sleep :lol)
> 
> So, Shield must not be breaking up. I doubt they will do two triple threat matches at Mania.
> 
> Maybe we're getting a tweener Shield run? :mark:
> 
> They might have a run in with the Authority/minions. You know Trips wouldn't be able to resist getting in a program with future singles stars :lol


WWE really messing with us on what the Shield will be up to at WM :lol

Rowan and Harper should be involved somehow--they're not going to be doing anything.



The Steven Seagal said:


> GOODNIGHT EVERYONE!


STEVEN POSTED!!!!!!


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Seth Rollins*

There is no doubt of Rollins great in ring work, the IC title would be ideal to test the waters for him, that is if the title ever means anything again though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Seth Rollins*

If he actually gets some feuds or good screentime every week, he could be a great workhorse IC Champion.


----------



## Bolanboy

*Re: Seth Rollins*

He's definitely the best member, and actually the most focused on imo. He's improved a shit ton on the mic, shown what he can do in the ring a little bit the past 4 weeks. He's definitely getting pushed heavy once they break up.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Seth Rollins*

Easily best member in the Shield. Closest thing to complete package among the Shield. Glad he has gotten some time the shine the last few weeks.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: Seth Rollins*

I marked for the Blackout tonight. Whenever he turns face, I think he will be big.


----------



## Dub J

*Re: Seth Rollins*

Admittedly, Reigns was hands down my favorite member of the Shield at the onset. Rollins has continued to grow on me to the point where he is equal, if not slightly ahead, of Reigns.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Seth Rollins*

People still haven't learned about the IC title, huh? :HHH2

Really sad to see so many people fooled into thinking he's the best member, it really shows how much they've marginalized Ambrose to make the group look more even.


----------



## Dub J

*Re: Seth Rollins*

I really don't think creative has watered down Ambrose to bump Rollins and Reigns. I think those two have simply outshined Ambrose.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Seth Rollins*

They don't have that capability, especially Reigns. If they don't completely turn Ambrose into a jobber (which they will) and give him the freedom to write his own promos like Bray, you'll all realize how wrong you were.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



The Steven Seagal said:


> GOODNIGHT EVERYONE!


Steven...no boo


----------



## Tony

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Looks like The Shield are on the same page for now. That's good to see. Good tag team match with Rollins being the star of that match (no disrespect to Reigns, he was good as well). Rollins' curb stomp finisher is :banderas


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I wish they'd just pull the trigger on the Shield's split. They've run their course as a group and it's time to see what they can do individually. I just hope that the segment with Kane tonight wasn't a tease for a match between him and Reigns at Mania when they're sitting on gold with an Ambrose/Reigns feud.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Shield were gold against Kane. Still haven't gotten to the actual match but Ambrose and Rollins were perfect as arrogant tweeners and Reigns... Well, he could use just a little more work on his promos and he's there. His timing and pauses are just off by enough to make me wanna criticize him at this point .


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Okay so for the Shield segment with Kane...









Dat no-sell from Seth. :banderas
Seth really does keep getting better with each week. 

Even though Ambrose didn't have as many extensive lines this time around, his mannerisms, body language, and facial expressions were amazing! He's so good at being a little shit. Rubbing in Kane's loss to D-Bry with his little "again" chimes. 




























Dean also looked fucking sexy as hell. Dear lord help me for I fear I am not strong enough.

Roman's little stab at Kane was pretty great as well. 

I like how, overall, the shield is back in that spot in relation with the Authority since they used to be their personal mercenary team for a while. Now they have to prove their worth. I like where this is going so far.




Spoiler: that taker/heyman segment



:banderas



ALRIGHT SO THAT TAG MATCH WAS FUCKING AMAZING










Ambrose you FUCKING GOOF










ALSO









I know, Dean. I FUCKING KNOW. I was practically like this the whole way through thinking _are they gonna win? Are they gonna lose thus causing more drama? NO AMBROSE CONTAIN YOURSELF DON'T INTERFERE!_ I was on fucking edge throughout that whole damn match. Both parties did such an amazing job and I marked the fuck out when Seth hit the blackout to win the match. (I bet you did too, Soup :ambrose3)

TOP NOTCH performances from our Shield boys last night. I'm only sorry that I missed out on the chat again.  I miss chatting with you guys...


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> :rollins
> 
> I agree with Soup that Rollins is by far the superior talent. Dean cannot quench this thirst i have but Seth "the Architect" Rollins can.


You finally agree with me. Glad we can agree Seth is the greatest 8*D


Would love to see Dean get a strong win for the Shield on Main Event. I can either see him winning and continuing this new Shield dominance or see him losing or getting himself counted or disqualified which would make him angry seeing how Rollins and Reigns won their match.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> You finally agree with me. Glad we can agree Seth is the greatest 8*D
> 
> 
> Would love to see Dean get a strong win for the Shield on Main Event. I can either see him winning and continuing this new Shield dominance or see him losing or getting himself counted or disqualified which would make him angry seeing how Rollins and Reigns won their match.


Hey now, I gave Seth legit praise in my review. 
No need to take such drastic measures.









I was surprised to see Henry on the hunt for the title again. Maybe he's still sour from the DQ last time around. I guess a title defense is a title defense and Ambrose could really use more televised ones (since dark matches don't even count). I'm sure that whether Ambrose wins or retains due to DQ (or hell even legit loses the title) the end result will be gold. I'm actually going to watch Main Event for once.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I would have thought Dean defending the title at Main Event would be an automatic watch  I'll be watching Main Event for sure.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

No you're actually right. I should have worded it differently. (I'm still waking up)

Edit: There. You saw nothing. :side:


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



The Enforcer said:


> I wish they'd just pull the trigger on the Shield's split. They've run their course as a group and it's time to see what they can do individually. I just hope that the segment with Kane tonight wasn't a tease for a match between him and Reigns at Mania when they're sitting on gold with an Ambrose/Reigns feud.


At this time i would like the creative team to show the dissension more now that them as a group is soon coming to an end, if they are really planning a triple threat match. I dont want this split to be a sudden rush. Seth bringing his group back as a team may only cause more problems. At RAW they didnt had any problems. Seth had a lot of great spots and did the Blackout for the win:clap/Reigns did his usual moveset:cheer, While Ambrose at ringside trying his best not to interfere and was angry twitching:ex:. It would've been nice if he was on commentary:agree:. But that alone added even more entertainment in the match. Sadly the crowd wasn't into it and there was a :gun:light CM Punk chant. Cant wait till they actually start fighting each other real soon. Not the 'kiss and makeup' like what happened on smackdown.:hmm:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



TheVipersGirl said:


> Not the 'kiss and makeup' like what happened on smackdown.:hmm:


This gif would have been SO appropriate for Smackdown.









Re-posting it now because you mentioned it and because it makes me chuckle.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I don't know if they'll actually split before Mania now. But surely they won't be facing a random team at Mania?

With them rustling Kane's feathers a bit, maybe he'll make the triple threat match for the US title, further causing a sense of rivalry within the group and the need to one up each other. They'll go into the match as stablemates I believe. After the match, maybe the split starts?

I'd love for them to have the split and a three way rivalry but I'm confused :lol

Oh well, I'm gonna trust the boys to pull this off like they always do.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> *marks new thread*


He is very excited?

I think WWE is doing an excellent job with The Shield. 
They are push the three element. 
Now it is Seth turn 
Dean was 1st, followed by Roman, and now Seth is the star. :clap

It's weird that I'm more excited for Main Event matchs than the RAW matchs.
AJ and Dean Ambrose will defend their titles :ex:, the only champions that I want to know 

:topic: Renee / Dean are becoming the new AJ / Punk.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I don't really follow what happens in Jon's personal life. I stumbled across that they are definitely friends. If they wind up taking it further than that then great. I think the idea is cute and it won't bother me in the least like it apparently has to some tumblr girls. We do need to just let it go, though. Not worth making a deal over.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Would Dean and Renee being a couple actually bother some people? :lel


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Sonia please hush with that tumblr shit. There's no Renee/Dean, they're just friends let it go.

Anyhoo, I'm not rushing the split. There is fuck all for a midcarder to do right now and Creative wouldn't know what to do with the three of the separately. As a team their booking is a lot stronger plus now they're having a nice tweener run and the crowds are now starting to openly cheer them. Knowing WWE they're probably going to wait to the eleventh hour and pull out a Mania match for them. They have been the hardest working guys in the WWE for the past year. There has to be something at Mania for them.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Can we please not talk about their personal lives here? Let it go people, have some respect.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Anyhoo, I'm not rushing the split. There is fuck all for a midcarder to do right now and Creative wouldn't know what to do with the three of the separately. As a team their booking is a lot stronger plus now they're having a nice tweener run and the crowds are now starting to openly cheer them. Knowing WWE they're probably going to wait to the eleventh hour and pull out a Mania match for them. They have been the hardest working guys in the WWE for the past year. There has to be something at Mania for them.


I'm not rushing it either. In a way I feel the WWE might know what they're doing. They see the way we respond to even just teases of a split and so they're milking it for what it's worth. It will all pay off in a glorious and emotional end. All good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Why Zero rippin so early in the got damn morning :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Why Zero rippin so early in the got damn morning :lmao


Every week she comes in here posting that same old tumblr shit. No one really cares who the tumblr ppl think he's fucking and no one in this thread (other than her) cares what they think anyway.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> Okay so for the Shield segment with Kane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat no-sell from Seth. :banderas
> Seth really does keep getting better with each week.
> 
> Even though Ambrose didn't have as many extensive lines this time around, his mannerisms, body language, and facial expressions were amazing! He's so good at being a little shit. Rubbing in Kane's loss to D-Bry with his little "again" chimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean also looked fucking sexy as hell. Dear lord help me for I fear I am not strong enough.
> 
> Roman's little stab at Kane was pretty great as well.
> 
> I like how, overall, the shield is back in that spot in relation with the Authority since they used to be their personal mercenary team for a while. Now they have to prove their worth. I like where this is going so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: that taker/heyman segment
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ALRIGHT SO THAT TAG MATCH WAS FUCKING AMAZING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose you FUCKING GOOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, Dean. I FUCKING KNOW. I was practically like this the whole way through thinking _are they gonna win? Are they gonna lose thus causing more drama? NO AMBROSE CONTAIN YOURSELF DON'T INTERFERE!_ I was on fucking edge throughout that whole damn match. Both parties did such an amazing job and I marked the fuck out when Seth hit the blackout to win the match. (I bet you did too, Soup :ambrose3)
> 
> TOP NOTCH performances from our Shield boys last night. I'm only sorry that I missed out on the chat again.  I miss chatting with you guys...


Loved little boy Dean :lol Was worried about him stepping in myself, but the cute little thing contained himself.

And we missed you in chat too!



SoupBro said:


> Would love to see Dean get a strong win for the Shield on Main Event. I can either see him winning and continuing this new Shield dominance or see him losing or getting himself counted or disqualified which would make him angry seeing how Rollins and Reigns won their match.


I'm hoping for a strong win on Main Event too--unless they pull the rug out from under us again and have them fight again. Because they definitely looked tight-knit this time.



Calahart said:


> This gif would have been SO appropriate for Smackdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-posting it now because you mentioned it and because it makes me chuckle.


:lmao Totally.



Quoth the Raven said:


> I don't know if they'll actually split before Mania now. But surely they won't be facing a random team at Mania?
> 
> With them rustling Kane's feathers a bit, maybe he'll make the triple threat match for the US title, further causing a sense of rivalry within the group and the need to one up each other. They'll go into the match as stablemates I believe. After the match, maybe the split starts?
> 
> I'd love for them to have the split and a three way rivalry but I'm confused :lol
> 
> Oh well, I'm gonna trust the boys to pull this off like they always do.


I both love and hate how confusing this is :lol How the Shield will fit into Mania seems to be changing with every show now.

Would be interesting if Kane sets up the title match out of spite, considering how much they talked about Dean's title again. It would definitely reignite those trust issues. Storyline-wise, would be better than having them go against a random team of minions...but then again, I want to enjoy them being tweener a little more :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I will cut a bitch if Dean lost his title on fucking Main Event.
That would be so disrespectful :lol

Speaking of Dean, why was his swag on high last night? Boy was feeling himself during that Kane segment lol

Dean still grabbing my attention and he wasn't even in the match. Smexy bastard and dat earring :banderas

Someone please post cocky ass Reigns gifs from the match. I'm on my phone and forgot my Tumblr password


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I just love the way the camera zoomed in on Dean.

"...again"









:ambrose


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I will cut a bitch if Dean lost his title on fucking Main Event.
> That would be so disrespectful :lol
> 
> Speaking of Dean, why was his swag on high last night? Boy was feeling himself during that Kane segment lol
> 
> Dean still grabbing my attention and he wasn't even in the match. Smexy bastard and dat earring :banderas
> 
> Someone please post cocky ass Reigns gifs from the match. I'm on my phone and forgot my Tumblr password


Reigns is always cocky. Be more specific please.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Every week she comes in here posting that same old tumblr shit. No one really cares who the tumblr ppl think he's fucking and no one in this thread (other than her) cares what they think anyway.


I did a post on The Shield, as Seth is the star of the group, and how WWE is doing a good job with The Shield.
And you guys just read what I wrote Off Topic.

I just talked about Renee / Dean because I saw people talking on twitter (was not on tumblr) that they left RAW together, yesterday. And there is a picture of them smiling (Dean has a cute smile).
I must have spoken of this 2 times (including today) in this forum. WTH?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I did a post on The Shield, as Seth is the star of the group, and how WWE is doing a good job with The Shield.
> And you guys just read what I wrote Off Topic.
> 
> I just talked about Renee / Dean because I saw people talking on twitter (was not on tumblr) that they left RAW together, yesterday. And there is a picture of them smiling (Dean has a cute smile).
> I must have spoken of this 2 times (including today) in this forum. WTH?


You've done it more than twice, don't try to pull the innocent card and as I said before no one cares who he's seeing because god forbid the guy has a female friend or something because you know two ppl of the opposite sex can't be friends unless they're fucking or something fpalm


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Don't worry about Zero, Sonia. 
Pyro not dicking her down anymore and she mad. 
Zero is mean without dick in her life 

Im so happy Zero loves me lol. I don't need her rippin me like that(bitch I would cut you if you did  )


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Don't worry about Zero, Sonia.
> Pyro not dicking her down anymore and she mad.
> Zero is mean without dick in her life
> 
> Im so happy Zero loves me lol. I don't need her rippin me like that(bitch I would cut you if you did  )


I ain't mad boo, the chick is annoying like she's 15 or something. 

And you wouldn't dare cut this pretty face.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

As you wish, Wynter:

Zero's right, though--there must be specifics. Do you mean:

This










Or these
















?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I saw RAW (The Shield parts) 


Dean Ambrose may says nothing, may not in this match, but always got my attention

I want Seth vs. Cody


Will we have (?):

Seth / Roman back to tag team

Dean vs Kane: This definitely would make Dean Face


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Sparrow delivers :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> As you wish, Wynter:
> 
> Zero's right, though--there must be specifics. Do you mean:
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


That lil Mermaid pic tho :lmao

Exactly Jacq. Whenever is Roman not cocky on screen? Don't really know which segment she's referring to.










Not cocky but damn pretty.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> *You've done it more than twice*, don't try to pull the innocent card and as I said before no one cares who he's seeing because god forbid the guy has a female friend or something because you know two ppl of the opposite sex can't be friends unless they're fucking or something fpalm




Seriously, when? 

And I was not saying that they were a couple, I was saying that they are getting the same types AJ/Punk reactions by fans.

I honestly do not care if they are dating or not.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> That lil Mermaid pic tho :lmao
> 
> Exactly Jacq. Whenever is Roman not cocky on screen? Don't really know which segment she's referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cocky but damn pretty.


I've been waiting to use that one :lol

I couldn't say if Roman's cocky in here, but...










(Tumblr's on FIRE today)


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

At first I was all thirstin over dat samoan ass and then I see the look on Dean's face. :banderas
He just has "_Seth is gonna kill you, Cody_" written all over his face.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Will Aj and/or Dean lose their titles, today? 
I do not want either of them to lose , I like them both 

Ony I was "Dean No, No", "Dean do not do it" during the match


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> At first I was all thirstin over dat samoan ass and then I see the look on Dean's face. :banderas
> He just has "_Seth is gonna kill you, Cody_" written all over his face.


Maybe Seth was directing this to Cody:










Excuse me while I swoon over your sig.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Will Aj and/or Dean lose their titles, today?
> I do not want either of them to lose , I like them both
> 
> Ony I was "Dean No, No", "Dean do not do it" during the match


That title does nothing for AJ anymore;her booking has been shit. She needs to hurry up and feud with Tamina already because she ain't shit right now :lol

Dean better not lose shit on a fucking Jobber show lol I hope he pulls out a good win. Heel tactics preferably, because Dean is beautiful when he's being a smarmy little shit :


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> I've been waiting to use that one :lol
> 
> I couldn't say if Roman's cocky in here, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Tumblr's on FIRE today)


I saw that in the match and I was like Cody putting his hands all over Seth's man and shit coping a feel :lol that blackout did look a little vicious :lol



Calahart said:


> At first I was all thirstin over dat samoan ass and then I see the look on Dean's face. :banderas
> He just has "_Seth is gonna kill you, Cody_" written all over his face.


You know it.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I assume you fellow shielders do not sleep.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Maybe Seth was directing this to Cody:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I swoon over your sig.


It makes sense. :hmm:

I can look at my sig for days.



SubZero3:16 said:


> I saw that in the match and I was like Cody putting his hands all over Seth's man and shit coping a feel :lol that blackout did look a little vicious :lol


It's not Cody's fault that Roman is gorgeous. :lol



Banez said:


> I assume you fellow shielders do not sleep.


Sleep was the reason why I missed Raw. :side:

When I'm not working I DO spend most of my waking hours on here, though.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> I assume you fellow shielders do not sleep.


Not where I am--it's only 6:30 in the evening :lol

Let us examine that Blackout again...










Seth does look a bit mad :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> I assume you fellow shielders do not sleep.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> Sleep was the reason why I missed Raw. :side:
> 
> When I'm not working I DO spend most of my waking hours on here, though.


No worries, you didn't miss too much but nevertheless the awesome chat.



JacqSparrow said:


> Not where I am--it's only 6:30 in the evening :lol


where's that exactly? I was thinking of Australia but thats way too east for that time difference.

Normally i'm sleeping till 4pm but i don't know why i'm awake this early today.

Edit: @Zero agreed


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> http://runeatrepeat.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/you-can-sleep-when-youre-dead_thumb.png


*cough*


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Sleep is one of the major reasons I don't end up in chat most of the time :side:

Raw starts around 6:30 am here, 5:30 now with all the Daylight Saving thing I guess, never understood that. And only way to stay is not sleeping which means skipping work or going to bed early and waking up on time which is impossible :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The transition to the blackout was awkward. A powebomb to the turnbuckle and then Cody stumbles to the middle of the ring obviously waiting for Seth :lol

Still don't give a fuck, marked out like a bitch when Seth did his finisher and got the pin :mark:
Seth is getting so much shine and it's so fucking awesome!

I can't!









Banez!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> It makes sense. :hmm:
> 
> I can look at my sig for days.
> 
> 
> It's not Cody's fault that Roman is gorgeous. :lol


Well then Reigns needs to get a handle on that. He can't just be pouring it everywhere. I guess Cody is a bit tired of Randy now and wants a newer model but Seth will stomp that ass :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Raw starts at 5:00pm for me, but I go to sleep anywhere between noon and 1:00pm. Usually I allow myself around 5 hours of sleep so I can watch Raw. I had a hard time falling asleep when I needed to today, though.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well then Reigns needs to get a handle on that. He can't just be pouring it everywhere. I guess Cody is a bit tired of Randy now and wants a newer model but Seth will stomp that ass :lol


I don't think Roman will ever have that under control. He is forever cursed with amazing good looks, although I dunno if "cursed" is the right word for it. :hmm:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> The transition to the blackout was awkward. A powebomb to the turnbuckle and then Cody stumbles to the middle of the ring obviously waiting for Seth :lol


Seen worse botches :lol




WynterWarm12 said:


> Banez!!!


o hai there


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> The transition to the blackout was awkward. A powebomb to the turnbuckle and then Cody stumbles to the middle of the ring obviously waiting for Seth :lol
> 
> Still don't give a fuck, marked out like a bitch when Seth did his finisher and got the pin :mark:
> Seth is getting so much shine and it's so fucking awesome!
> 
> I can't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banez!!!



That's the way the Blackout is setup most of the time though :

Don't mind it as long as the guy taking the move sells it right. Yeah I do wish sometimes, that Seth followed up the Buckle Bomb with a spinning kick to the gut before going for the Blackout but I'll take what I can get :lol

Cody and Seth have good in ring chemistry though- everytime they have faced each other in all those tag matches (plus there was one singles match from an NXT house show when Seth was there) and it's good everytime.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Wonder if WWE is going to make Seth change his finisher once he babyfaces?
I don't know if it's Face friendly to straight up curb stomp a muthafucka :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

He can still use it, used it on NXT as a face :lol

But if he goes babyface, wouldn't be surprised if he pulls out the Phoenix Splash. Been a while :mark: :mark:

The Skywalker has been relegated to a signature move and he hasn't used Paroxysm on the main roster yet. Attempted it but got blocked :lol

Also, if ADR is going away soon, he should bring back the Avada Kedavra as well.

And ofc he used the God's Last Gift to finish off Dean in their 30 minute Ironman match. Just the thought of seeing that move again makes me :banderas :banderas kada


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Part 7? WHEN WILL THIS END?! :

No but seriously, it's great to see this is still going. To think that I've been a part of this since the Ambrose pre-debut thread :lenny

Speaking of, the Moxley DVD's finally arrived today. Time to watch some HWA/IPW Mox :mark:


Great tag match from the boys again. Ambrose throwing tantrums at ringside was :banderas
He'd make an awesome manager when his in-ring career's done eventually... which hopefully won't happen in a looooong time. 

Rollins was the MVP of the match again though. That ending. kada
If they're gonna make him change his finisher when he turns face, THEN PLEASE LEt IT BE GODS LAST GIFT, PLEASE. I'd mark out so hard.

Ambrose is so gonna lose the title tonight. I know it.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Last night was so awesome for the shield, can't mark out as much as I did on the chat, I was off the charts on that Markometer, last night was beautiful, Seth and dean being cocky bastards xd, though right now I am marking out like a little bitch right now heh


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yes GOD'S LAST GIFT please :mark: :mark:

I think he should keep multiple finishers- Blackout, the Phoenix Splash (that move screams babyface) and of course the God's Last Gift, which he should only pull out on special occasions.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Speaking of moves, I wonder why Roman is kept limited? He's very capable and athletic enough to do a couple simple moves and slams to add meat to his matches.
It just doesn't make sense to me for his moveset to be presented as very limited.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Isn't one of those finishers hell on Seth's knees and that's why he doesn't do it?


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> where's that exactly? I was thinking of Australia but thats way too east for that time difference.
> 
> Normally i'm sleeping till 4pm but i don't know why i'm awake this early today.
> 
> Edit: @Zero agreed


The Philippines :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Wonder if WWE is going to make Seth change his finisher once he babyfaces?
> I don't know if it's Face friendly to straight up curb stomp a muthafucka :lol


Do not! I know he has lots to choose from, but I have a soft spot for Blackout 

Loved him breaking out the Sethwalker before, though. Maybe he'll use that instead when he's face.



Quoth the Raven said:


> But if he goes babyface, wouldn't be surprised if he pulls out the Phoenix Splash. Been a while :mark: :mark:
> 
> The Skywalker has been relegated to a signature move and he hasn't used Paroxysm on the main roster yet. Attempted it but got blocked :lol
> 
> Also, if ADR is going away soon, he should bring back the Avada Kedavra as well.
> 
> *And ofc he used the God's Last Gift to finish off Dean in their 30 minute Ironman match.* Just the thought of seeing that move again makes me :banderas :banderas kada


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Won't lie, I think I fell in love with him over that.

And he needs to use Avada Kedavra at least once...so I can hear those two words on WWE TV 



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Part 7? WHEN WILL THIS END?! :
> 
> No but seriously, it's great to see this is still going. To think that I've been a part of this since the Ambrose pre-debut thread :lenny
> 
> Speaking of, the Moxley DVD's finally arrived today. Time to watch some HWA/IPW Mox :mark:
> 
> 
> Great tag match from the boys again. Ambrose throwing tantrums at ringside was :banderas
> He'd make an awesome manager when his in-ring career's done eventually... which hopefully won't happen in a looooong time.
> 
> Rollins was the MVP of the match again though. That ending. kada
> If they're gonna make him change his finisher when he turns face, THEN PLEASE LEt IT BE GODS LAST GIFT, PLEASE. I'd mark out so hard.
> 
> *Ambrose is so gonna lose the title tonight. I know it.*


:cheer on getting the DVDs!

Don't say things like that!


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> If they're gonna make him change his finisher when he turns face, THEN PLEASE LEt IT BE GODS LAST GIFT, PLEASE. I'd mark out so hard.











Ambrose took it like a CHAMP :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Isn't one of those finishers hell on Seth's knees and that's why he doesn't do it?


I believe it was Punk who stopped doing the Pepsi Plunge due to his knees and the resemblance to HHH's pedigree :lol

Seth's finishers look fine- shouldn't hurt his knee at all. Phoenix Splash is the only one where he does from the top rope, and he does that Springboard Knee Strike too. Avada Kedavra is basically a superkick to a kneeling opponent, Paroxysm is like an Elevated Inverse DDT and God's Last Gift is basically the one finishing move that would make everyone go ouch : Comes off as brutal but seems easy enough to execute.

*EDIT:* Calahart the queen kada kada










:banderas :banderas


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> *Speaking of moves*, I wonder why Roman is kept limited? He's very capable and athletic enough to do a couple simple moves and slams to add meat to his matches.
> It just doesn't make sense to me for his moveset to be presented as very limited.


We all know what kind of moves you meant! :lol

on a serious note they probably are grooming him to be next JC.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> *EDIT:* Calahart the queen kada kada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :banderas


I dunno if I can accept that title from anyone other than Soupbro. 
Everyone knows Cindel is Queen of these parts.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That was my favorite finisher from Seth especially when dean sold it:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Looks like they ain't splitting them up anymore. Think a face turn will be nice now.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> We all know what kind of moves you meant! :lol
> 
> on a serious note they probably are grooming him to be next JC.


:lol shut up Banez! Leave me alone 

But he doesn't have to be and thats what confuses me. He can easily have a wider set of moves and not have to rely on his five move finish. 

Especially if they're building him to be a bad ass. He needs a lot of offense in a fight, showing him beating his opponents ass/giving them hell.

John Cena is always presented as beating the odds and an "underdog"; it fits him doing minimum offense, looking like he's getting his ass beat during most of the match, but then wins in the end.

Roman shouldn't follow that forumla.
Not bad ass at all lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Looks like they ain't splitting them up anymore. Think a face turn will be nice now.


That's a rash assumption. For all we know they're just teasing us more like they tend to do.



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol shut up Banez! Leave me alone
> 
> But he doesn't have to be and thats what confuses me. He can easily have a wider set of moves and not have to rely on his five move finish.
> 
> Especially if they're building him to be a bad ass. He needs a lot of offense in a fight, showing him beating his opponents ass/giving them hell.
> 
> John Cena is always presented as beating the odds and an "underdog"; it fits him doing minimum offense, looking like he's getting his ass beat during most of the match, but then wins in the end.
> 
> Roman shouldn't follow that forumla.
> Not bad ass at all lol


It should be no surprise that the WWE puts limits on its talent. Until someone showed me an EARLY video of Aksana vs AJ Lee from before WWE I thought Aksana was utter shit. I was proved wrong. She's just booked like shit. As far as Seth stands, they're booking him pretty well. Of course he's still going to have some limitations, though. Maybe the other talent he works with isn't quite ready for moves like God's Last Gift? Maybe it's for other reasons. One thing is for sure, though, I'm looking forward to any future feud(s) that Dean and Seth have.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Thing is a lot of the guys on the roster are capable of a lot more (except Miz) that can truly enhance the product and make it more exciting but it's like WWE is scared of making more money this way or something.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Man, you can't tell me they're not prepping Seth for a baby face run.
They've been giving him a lot of shine and love lately. 
Even heard there were some kids cheering for him at the last Smackdown; that's more than great for a company who caters to that demographic. 
Seth got the respect from the older fans and kids will absolutely love him, it's a win for WWE in my book.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Seth gonna be WWE Heavyweight Champion, you'll see :cheer


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Thing is a lot of the guys on the roster are capable of a lot more *(except Miz)* that can truly enhance the product and make it more exciting but it's like WWE is scared of making more money this way or something.



:clap :clap :clap

:ti :ti :ti

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I always LOVE it when someone randomly dumps on The Miz :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I like Miz 
You guys are mean lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I like Miz
> You guys are mean lol


It's okay boo, we already know about your standards already but we still love you.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Thing is a lot of the guys on the roster are capable of a lot more (except Miz) that can truly enhance the product and make it more exciting but it's like WWE is scared of making more money this way or something.


Maybe fear of injuries/death due to freak accidents. That's my only guess, though, besides idiocy.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I don't understand how they let NXT go all out/do more moves, but then neuter them on the main roster?

Though, I guess if someone like Daniel Bryan had a Cesaro/Seth type person to wrestle all the time, he could actually do more moves.

I doubt Randy Orton or Batista could hang with Daniel Bryan when it comes to his moveset lol

I suppose wrestlers have to adapt with those who aren't as gifted/ good in the ring.

Then again, I've read WWE sticks to a certain formula on the main roster so it would be easier for the fans to follow and be familiar with a certain amount of moves.
Something about the fans knowing when to get excited and pop because they see a performer's five moves of doom coming.


WWE thinks we're slow as fuck :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> Maybe fear of injuries/death due to freak accidents. That's my only guess, though, besides idiocy.


Yeah I'm not saying let them do moves that have a too high risk factor or that can wear their bodies out faster but there's more to Daniel Bryan than kicks, somersault off the top turnbuckle and diving through ropes. Same with Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It's coz of the schedule of the main roster that's all. They usually wrestle up to 4-5 times every week, so most of the time they play safe to prevent wear and tear. Sometimes they pull out stuff on PPVs or big matches- like Rollins' German Suplex spot against the Wyatts. I hadn't seen him use it since his ROH days.

NXT guys usually do a set of tapings for 4 episodes and get more rest- it's like more of an indy wrestler lifestyle that way. Main roster schedule is a wholly different beast.

As for Seth, he's likely saving more of his moves for his babyface run- which is smart. Reigns can possibly do more, but it's not like they've cut down his moves, he's come up with the apron dropkick and Superman Punch on his own infact, will likely add to it later.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> It's okay boo, we already know about your standards already but we still love you.


Daayyumm. Bring out the shovel :lmao

Quoted for truth btw


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Very true, didn't think about them preserving their bodies because of schedule.

Makes sense. 
Though, if they're going to limit moves to a certain number, why not let them mix it up sometimes? 
Not saying go all PPV on the crowd, but do a different move or two now or then, so I'm not sitting here predicting your moves because it's the same shit all the time lol

Like when Dean was pulling out the moves like the figure four bridge, I marked. It was great to see something different.




YALL BITCHES GONNA STOP GETTING ON MY TASTE IN WRESTLERS/MEN!!

Zero throws dat ass at Raven a couple times and now he gangs up on me :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Daayyumm. Bring out the shovel :lmao
> 
> Quoted for truth btw


Wynter gonna be so pissed at us :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I'm not saying let them do moves that have a too high risk factor or that can wear their bodies out faster but there's more to Daniel Bryan than kicks, somersault off the top turnbuckle and diving through ropes. Same with Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose.


Oh yeah definitely. I know there's more to these guys. I LOVE when we get to see glimpses of what they can add to their moveset.



Quoth the Raven said:


> It's coz of the schedule of the main roster that's all. They usually wrestle up to 4-5 times every week, so most of the time *they play safe to prevent wear and tear.* Sometimes they pull out stuff on PPVs or big matches- like Rollins' German Suplex spot against the Wyatts. I hadn't seen him use it since his ROH days.
> 
> NXT guys usually do a set of tapings for 4 episodes and get more rest- it's like more of an indy wrestler lifestyle that way. Main roster schedule is a wholly different beast.
> 
> As for Seth, he's likely saving more of his moves for his babyface run- which is smart. Reigns can possibly do more, but it's not like they've cut down his moves, he's come up with the apron dropkick and Superman Punch on his own infact, will likely add to it later.


This makes sense.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Very true, didn't think about them preserving their bodies because of schedule.
> 
> Makes sense.
> Though, if they're going to limit moves to a certain number, why not let them mix it up sometimes?
> Not saying go all PPV on the crowd, but do a different move or two now or then, so I'm not sitting here predicting your moves because it's the same shit all the time lol
> 
> Like when Dean was pulling out the moves like the figure four bridge, I marked. It was great to see something different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YALL BITCHES GONNA STOP GETTING ON MY TASTE IN WRESTLERS/MEN!!
> 
> Zero throws dat ass at Raven a couple times and now he gangs up on me :side:


You're lucky you don't have The Miz's name in your sig :lol Bray Wyatt and Miz? So unlike each other, you'd go for anyone wouldn't you? :lol

Yeah I think since they are on TV so often, they want the crowds to get familiar with a few signature moves so they can pop for them. That's the WWE style. Structure the matches around your signature moves so when you hit it, the crowd reacts. The crowd wants Bryan to do those kicks so they can chant "Yes" every time, they wait for Reigns to do the Superman Punch and Spear so they can pop. Works in the TV match format with limited time.

At PPVs and big matches, they pull out some extra stuff. Sometimes, the crowd reacts so positively, they incorporate it into their regular arsenal. Else, it stays preserved for those occasions so it stands out and doesn't become the run of the mill stuff.

This is how WWE's format is vastly different from say NJPW or the indy feds.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Wynter gonna be so pissed at us :lol


Just saw you dumping on the Miz again in that Damien Sandow thread. On a roll today :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> It's coz of the schedule of the main roster that's all. They usually wrestle up to 4-5 times every week, so most of the time they play safe to prevent wear and tear. Sometimes they pull out stuff on PPVs or big matches- like Rollins' German Suplex spot against the Wyatts. I hadn't seen him use it since his ROH days.
> 
> NXT guys usually do a set of tapings for 4 episodes and get more rest- it's like more of an indy wrestler lifestyle that way. Main roster schedule is a wholly different beast.
> 
> As for Seth, he's likely saving more of his moves for his babyface run- which is smart. Reigns can possibly do more, but it's not like they've cut down his moves, he's come up with the apron dropkick and Superman Punch on his own infact, will likely add to it later.



Yeah but sometimes it seems like certain main eventers play safe even during PPV matches. Says a lot about them not letting themselves recover enough.




WynterWarm12 said:


> YALL BITCHES GONNA STOP GETTING ON MY TASTE IN WRESTLERS/MEN!!
> 
> Zero throws dat ass at Raven a couple times and now he gangs up on me :side:



you like it, admit it :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> Ambrose took it like a CHAMP :banderas


:mark: :mark: :mark: BEAUTY.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth gonna be WWE Heavyweight Champion, you'll see :cheer


Most assuredly. I need to enjoy Seth while I can--he's going to get mobbed in the future :lol



Quoth the Raven said:


> You're lucky you don't have The Miz's name in your sig :lol Bray Wyatt and Miz? So unlike each other, you'd go for anyone wouldn't you? :lol
> 
> Yeah I think since they are on TV so often, they want the crowds to get familiar with a few signature moves so they can pop for them. That's the WWE style. Structure the matches around your signature moves so when you hit it, the crowd reacts. The crowd wants Bryan to do those kicks so they can chant "Yes" every time, they wait for Reigns to do the Superman Punch and Spear so they can pop. Works in the TV match format with limited time.
> 
> At PPVs and big matches, they pull out some extra stuff. Sometimes, the crowd reacts so positively, they incorporate it into their regular arsenal. Else, it stays preserved for those occasions so it stands out and doesn't become the run of the mill stuff.
> 
> This is how WWE's format is vastly different from say NJPW or the indy feds.


That makes sense.

I can't wait until they all get to dish out more moves. Love the hints Seth and Dean have been throwing out to show the universe what they're capable of.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*









Dean I love you, you little shit. :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I haven't seen the segment yet because I missed an hour last night :lol what an idiot I am not thinking about the hour change :lmao.

But when I see Dean's derp face :banderas 

also










I want a birthday cake like that dammit :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I am looking at Shield diabeetus. Looks cool. Wouldn't eat it, but it looks cool.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah some are not so smart in how to build your match around a signature move. If done right, it's amazing.

As an example, let's see the John Cena vs Cesaro match from Raw recently. The crowd has seen Cesaro swing giants before. But can Cesaro actually swing JOHN CENA? Will WWE let us see it? So, he goes for his first attempt on the swing. Crowd starts popping as soon as he's grabbed Cena's legs. But then Cena counters and goes for the STF, and Cesaro smoothly transitions into his Gut Wrench Suplex.

Later, he goes for the Swing again. The crowd pops louder. They are certain this time it will be successful. Out of nowhere, Cena shows amazing core strength, gets up and hits the DDT. Crowd gasps and then pops at the display.

And finally, the third time, Cesaro gets Cena and swings him, the crowd goes nuts.

That's the difference between a good worker and a smart worker. And that's why Cesaro is glorious :lol

Shield guys have the same ability. Playing with the emotions of an audience is an art they have mastered.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> I am looking at Shield diabeetus. Looks cool. Wouldn't eat it, but it looks cool.


I would eat the parts around their faces, because eating their faces would be so weird for me :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah some are not so smart in how to build your match around a signature move. If done right, it's amazing.
> 
> As an example, let's see the John Cena vs Cesaro match from Raw recently. The crowd has seen Cesaro swing giants before. But can Cesaro actually swing JOHN CENA? Will WWE let us see it? So, he goes for his first attempt on the swing. Crowd starts popping as soon as he's grabbed Cena's legs. But then Cena counters and goes for the STF, and Cesaro smoothly transitions into his Gut Wrench Suplex.
> 
> Later, he goes for the Swing again. The crowd pops louder. They are certain this time it will be successful. Out of nowhere, Cena shows amazing core strength, gets up and hits the DDT. Crowd gasps and then pops at the display.
> 
> And finally, the third time, Cesaro gets Cena and swings him, the crowd goes nuts.
> 
> That's the difference between a good worker and a smart worker. And that's why Cesaro is glorious :lol
> 
> Shield guys have the same ability. Playing with the emotions of an audience is an art they have mastered.


Cesaro is indeed glorious.

And definitely true for the Shield. They play their roles to a T. The interest they've managed to generate in their bromance is unheard of these days, both inside and outside the ring.

Bunny, I could never eat that cake. It would just stay preserved forever


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah some are not so smart in how to build your match around a signature move. If done right, it's amazing.
> 
> As an example, let's see the John Cena vs Cesaro match from Raw recently. The crowd has seen Cesaro swing giants before. But can Cesaro actually swing JOHN CENA? Will WWE let us see it? So, he goes for his first attempt on the swing. Crowd starts popping as soon as he's grabbed Cena's legs. But then Cena counters and goes for the STF, and Cesaro smoothly transitions into his Gut Wrench Suplex.
> 
> Later, he goes for the Swing again. The crowd pops louder. They are certain this time it will be successful. Out of nowhere, Cena shows amazing core strength, gets up and hits the DDT. Crowd gasps and then pops at the display.
> 
> And finally, the third time, Cesaro gets Cena and swings him, the crowd goes nuts.
> 
> That's the difference between a good worker and a smart worker. And that's why Cesaro is glorious :lol
> 
> Shield guys have the same ability. Playing with the emotions of an audience is an art they have mastered.


:clap

Yeah if you can't read the audience and work around it then it could make a massive difference in where your career is headed. (Not always. We all know how the WWE can be, but that's a conversation for another time.) The Shield boys always have me on edge. I never know what's going to happen or if I DO have an idea then I won't know exactly how it will go down. This is a glimpse into the future of the WWE and, for now, it seems bright.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Cesaro is indeed glorious.
> 
> And definitely true for the Shield. They play their roles to a T. The interest they've managed to generate in their bromance is unheard of these days, both inside and outside the ring.
> 
> Bunny, I could never eat that cake. It would just stay preserved forever


Cesaro is one of the best europeans i've seen in my life.

I think wwe has been a genius about how they managed with the shield, seriously in the beginning i thought they would ruin them but its like almost a year and a half now and they still are entertaining to watch and they still are very dominant. Yes they've had issues but that match last night proved that they still know how to work together :banderas. It will be more painful now when they break up, because of how wwe got us emotionaly invested in them.

And sparrow food is food you know :draper2


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Just saw you dumping on the Miz again in that Damien Sandow thread. On a roll today :lol


Tell me it isn't an injustice that Miz gets his own talk show and Sandow doesn't? I double dog dare ya.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth gonna be WWE Heavyweight Champion, you'll see :cheer


I've stated for a long time that he can be the next Jeff Hardy....not sure with only one World Title now that he can get to the WWE World Heavyweight Championship but, I think as far as Chammpionships go he could have a Kofi type run (only because of the one world title).


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tbp82 said:


> I've stated for a long time that he can be the next Jeff Hardy....not sure with only one World Title now that he can get to the WWE World Heavyweight Championship but, I think as far as Chammpionships go he could have a Kofi type run (only because of the one world title).


Kofi? Jeff Hardy? C'mon now. Rollins is levels above those two and he gets the crowd on his side quicker than those two ever did and he does it as a 'heel'.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> I will always be on NINJA DRAMA QUEEN's side!!!!















TheVipersGirl said:


> Can we please not talk about their personal lives here? Let it go people, have some respect.


If that's the case, Imma need all ya'll hoes to stay out of Dean & I personal relationship then!!!












WynterWarm12 said:


> Speaking of Dean, why was his swag on high last night? Boy was feeling himself during that Kane segment lol


Cause we fucked!











Banez said:


> I assume you fellow shielders do not sleep.


Sleep? What's that? 

Ninja Drama Queen Slutty Bussy alert










You go gorl!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

and Cindel comes in drops a pipebomb like it's nothing, probably had some of Dean this morning


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Sonia please hush with that tumblr shit. There's no Renee/Dean, they're just friends let it go.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm not rushing the split. There is fuck all for a midcarder to do right now and Creative wouldn't know what to do with the three of the separately. As a team their booking is a lot stronger plus now they're having a nice tweener run and the crowds are now starting to openly cheer them. Knowing WWE they're probably going to wait to the eleventh hour and pull out a Mania match for them. They have been the hardest working guys in the WWE for the past year. There has to be something at Mania for them.


I know you don't want to "rush" the split. I've enjoyed the slow build as well but, I talk to a lot of people who are saying they are sick of The Shield fighting and just want to see Roman snap on Dean. With that being said WWE runs the risk of missing the boat here. I notice some here say the longer the breakup takes the more it will mean but, that's not necessarily true. Its like being in your favorite restaurant ordering your favorite meal but it takes so long for the meal to get to the your table that you've become frustrated with the wait and it kinda ruins the meal.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tbp82 said:


> I've stated for a long time that he can be the next Jeff Hardy....not sure with only one World Title now that he can get to the WWE World Heavyweight Championship but, I think as far as Chammpionships go he could have a Kofi type run (only because of the one world title).


How can anyone still compare these 2










Jeff hardy is shit compared to Rollins.




cindel25 said:


> If that's the case, Imma need all ya'll hoes to stay out of Dean & I personal relationship then!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause we fucked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep? What's that?
> 
> Ninja Drama Queen Slutty Bussy alert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go gorl!


My queen you know I worship you, but where do you get these ideas about you and Dean? He was with me all night long.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> My queen you know I worship you, but where do you get these ideas about you and Dean? He was with me all night long.


I don't know what you've been smokin'. He's been with me. *cough* Modeling.












One time I even invited Punk over to model as well. It uh...sure was somethin' I tell ya.
Being an artist has its perks.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> I don't know what you've been smokin'. He's been with me. *cough* Modeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One time I even invited Punk over to model as well. It uh...sure was somethin' I tell ya.
> Being an artist has its perks.


Aaw Caly Dean looks adorable in that one.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Cesaro is one of the best europeans i've seen in my life.
> 
> I think wwe has been a genius about how they managed with the shield, seriously in the beginning i thought they would ruin them but its like almost a year and a half now and they still are entertaining to watch and they still are very dominant. Yes they've had issues but that match last night proved that they still know how to work together :banderas. It will be more painful now when they break up, because of how wwe got us emotionaly invested in them.
> 
> And sparrow food is food you know :draper2


Exactly. They're not like other stables--they never allowed themselves to become boring. They've constantly challenged themselves and brought new things to the tag-team wrestling table. And they've only just started to turn face now--there's still a lot they can explore.

I have a sugar owl in my refrigerator. It's been there for 2 years because I refuse to eat it 



tbp82 said:


> I've stated for a long time that he can be the next Jeff Hardy....not sure with only one World Title now that he can get to the WWE World Heavyweight Championship but, I think as far as Chammpionships go he could have a Kofi type run (only because of the one world title).












I think Seth's proven that he's leaps and bounds above Jeff Hardy. I say this with love because I actually liked Jeff Hardy.



cindel25;31311114
Ninja Drama Queen Slutty Bussy alert
[IMG said:


> https://24.media.tumblr.com/6d905295aa5fa49962dadfa1a8552fad/tumblr_n29pt8qBb71sfelmho2_250.gif[/IMG]
> 
> You go gorl!


My sassy boy!!!



Calahart said:


> I don't know what you've been smokin'. He's been with me. *cough* Modeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One time I even invited Punk over to model as well. It uh...sure was somethin' I tell ya.
> Being an artist has its perks.


:clap

I can imagine :lmao


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tbp82 said:


> I've stated for a long time that he can be the next Jeff Hardy....not sure with only one World Title now that he can get to the WWE World Heavyweight Championship but, I think as far as Chammpionships go he could have a Kofi type run (only because of the one world title).


Seth is better than Hardy in some ways and worse in others. But he needs to make that type of connection with the fans first. 

I know a lot of people love to shit on Jeff with as much vitoral as they can, but I was always a huge fan of Jeff right from the day he debuted. He had that feel about him that screamed relateability and future fan connection and he made it happen. Jeff is probably one of the most hated and under-rated characters the WWE had. I think some people just didn't get how or why he made a connection with people. I can't explain it, but I understand and accept it because he had that sort of connection with me as well. 

Honestly, I haven't yet gotten that kind of impression from Seth. The one where you just look at a wrestler and know they have a maineventer gimmick (Ambrose does and he'll get there too) ... All the ingredients are there except that. 

He needs a post Shield persona/character that really connects with the tweens in order to eventually make it to the main event.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Exactly. They're not like other stables--they never allowed themselves to become boring. They've constantly challenged themselves and brought new things to the tag-team wrestling table. And they've only just started to turn face now--there's still a lot they can explore.
> 
> I have a sugar owl in my refrigerator. It's been there for 2 years because I refuse to eat it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Seth's proven that he's leaps and bounds above Jeff Hardy. I say this with love because I actually liked Jeff Hardy.
> 
> My sassy boy!!!
> 
> :clap
> 
> I can imagine :lmao



I've been watching wrasslin for almost 8 years now, and seriously I don't think I ever cared about a wrestler like I cared about these 3. Everytime they fight I have to hold back the tears, and everytime they have a victory I'm in such joy. No wrestler has ever made me do that. That's how amazing they are. I really enjoy to see how much they have grown from those 3 nxt guys that randomly beat up Ryback to the strongest faction we have seen in years.

I just watched that segment, dammit Dean looks looked like a highschool kid stepping up to his teacher because he didn't do his homework, like Caly would say that little shit :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I've been watching wrasslin for almost 8 years now, and seriously I don't think I ever cared about a wrestler like I cared about these 3. Everytime they fight I have to hold back the tears, and everytime they have a victory I'm in such joy. No wrestler has ever made me do that. That's how amazing they are. I really enjoy to see how much they have grown from those 3 nxt guys that randomly beat up Ryback to the strongest faction we have seen in years.
> 
> I just watched that segment, dammit Dean looks looked like a highschool kid stepping up to his teacher because he didn't do his homework, like Caly would say that little shit :lol


8 years? Nice, I've watched bit over 10.

Shield's been well booked and with right talent. At first i didn't like them, but then again i don't like anyone who i see for first time in WWE TV. Until they prove me wrong and become 'so called' household items like Shield has. Should make it national day of mourning when shield dissolves.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> 8 years? Nice, I've watched bit over 10.
> 
> Shield's been well booked and with right talent. At first i didn't like them, but then again i don't like anyone who i see for first time in WWE TV. Until they prove me wrong and become 'so called' household items like Shield has. Should make it national day of mourning when shield dissolves.


wrasslin doesn't air here so I had to discover it via other people :lol. I didn't know what to think about them in the beginning too, but after I've seen them the second time i was hooked. I think I'll cry my eyeballs out when they split.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I've been watching since I was like 8 so yeah about. 8-9 years of watching wwe


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I've been watching wrasslin for almost 8 years now, and seriously I don't think I ever cared about a wrestler like I cared about these 3. Everytime they fight I have to hold back the tears, and everytime they have a victory I'm in such joy. No wrestler has ever made me do that. That's how amazing they are. I really enjoy to see how much they have grown from those 3 nxt guys that randomly beat up Ryback to the strongest faction we have seen in years.
> 
> I just watched that segment, dammit Dean looks looked like a highschool kid stepping up to his teacher because he didn't do his homework, like Caly would say that little shit :lol


I've been watching for almost 21 years, and in all those years, Shawn Michaels and CM Punk were only other wrestlers I have cared for this much.

I swear, watching the Shield segments from last week still makes my heart hurt. Tbh, when the Shield first debuted, I thought they would go the way of Nexus. I've never been so happy to be proven wrong. 

I'm probably going to end up bawling unconsolably and writing a horribly depressing short story when they finally split like I did when Shawn retired.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> wrasslin doesn't air here so I had to discover it via other people :lol. I didn't know what to think about them in the beginning too, but after I've seen them the second time i was hooked. I think I'll cry my eyeballs out when they split.


Doesn't air here either. It used to and one night i just was watching tv coz i couldn't get sleep n saw Smackdown and was like "this seems interesting" Granted they were shortened versions of the actual shows but long enough to get me hooked. 2004 january i started watching, saw 2003 few episodes first as we were 'few' weeks behind anyway. And it's been 10 years.. time flies fast :shocked:

My first favourite 2 wrestlers died which was a shame.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I really liked Jeff Hardy but it's kind of an insult to claim that Seth is only on Hardy's level. Hardy was entertaining but his in-ring work was WAY below Seth's, for one thing.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Wow ... you guys/gals are kinda young. I'm only 33 and was indoctrinated early thanks to my elder Bro. Started when I was 6 and the first guy I went crazy over was the Warrior ... almost crazy mark to this day. Bryan is the second guy I felt any emotional connection with after all those years. 

I love the Shield for the talents they are, but they haven't done anything yet to develop an emotional connection with me. Not even Rock/Austin/Cena/Punk/Taker/HBK/Hart/Hogan were able to do that so it's not a slight on them. What resonates with our emotions is completely different. 

I do think that their breakup story could/should have more of an emotional resonance to it (which it's lacking for me at this point). Dunno about you guys though. Someone tell me how and why you get emotional around the members of the Shield so I can try to understand it. Again, I'm not knocking them .. trying to genuinely understand why different characters develop different emotional connections with different people.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I really liked Jeff Hardy but it's kind of an insult to claim that Seth is only on Hardy's level. Hardy was entertaining but his in-ring work was WAY below Seth's, for one thing.


Hardy was a pure high-flyer whose in-ring style was entirely spot-based and that's no criticism or small feat either. 

Some of the crazy stuff he did and did well was out of this world and a first at the time. The TLC matches would not have been what they were without all 6 of them putting it all on the line and Jeff was almost always ahead of the curve in his spots and innovation. 

Seth hasn't had enough time to develop that kind of legacy. He may be better as a pure all-round technician, but at the same time, I think it's reasonable to say that they are both great in different ways.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Doesn't air here either. It used to and one night i just was watching tv coz i couldn't get sleep n saw Smackdown and was like "this seems interesting" Granted they were shortened versions of the actual shows but long enough to get me hooked. 2004 january i started watching, saw 2003 few episodes first as we were 'few' weeks behind anyway. And it's been 10 years.. time flies fast :shocked:
> 
> My first favourite 2 wrestlers died which was a shame.


Who were they?

I started watching as a kid with my brother and my male cousins because I hung around them all the time. We got shortened episodes about two weeks late too, but we took what we could get.

Now I'm the biggest wrestling fangirl of them all :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn, you all have been watching wrestling faithfully for a long time.

I began watching around 8 years old during when the Attitude Era was at its hottest. Commercials and advertisements everywhere, kids and teenagers alike all watched it and marked for their favorites.
WWE was everywhere at the time.

I fell in love immediately with the show and would snuggle up on my living couch to watch Raw and Smackdown every week 

I was a huge tomboy so I wrestled with my male friends and cousins a lot on the floor, beds, sidewalk, dirt wherever lol. I was stunning bitches left and right :lol I had all the wrestling games on the Playstation so I spent a lot of time on that.

Wrestling brought me a lot of fun times actually .

I stopped watching wrestling around 12-13 though. I don't even know why. I just slowly stopped watching and got into other things I suppose.
I would hear stuff here and there, more so the bigger news like wrestlers dying or maybe who's popular at the time. 

I didn't get back into wrestling until close to Summerslam I believe. I did catch a glimpse of a Raw before that, but that was around the time Zack Ryder was till on tv. I remember really liking his Woo Woo Woo shit and having that stuck in my head for a couple weeks (Shut up about my tastes in wrestlers damn it!  )

But yeah, I randomly decided to check on how wrestling was doing one night. I was bored, couldn't sleep and wanted to see how something that was big in my childhood turned out. Was it still any good and were any of my favorites still there? Shit like that.

I skimmed through a couple episodes, watched a few Team Hell No stuff, skipped ahead and immediately fell in love with Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan :lol Especially Daniel Bryan; he captured my attention and made me want to watch Raw :.

So I ended up watching many episodes to catch up, got really into the Shield too, found this site while searching Shield stuff and now I'm here


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Wow ... you guys/gals are kinda young. I'm only 33 and was indoctrinated early thanks to my elder Bro. Started when I was 6 and the first guy I went crazy over was the Warrior ... almost crazy mark to this day. Bryan is the second guy I felt any emotional connection with after all those years.
> 
> I love the Shield for the talents they are, but they haven't done anything yet to develop an emotional connection with me. Not even Rock/Austin/Cena/Punk/Taker/HBK/Hart/Hogan were able to do that so it's not a slight on them. What resonates with our emotions is completely different.
> 
> I do think that their breakup story could/should have more of an emotional resonance to it (which it's lacking for me at this point). Dunno about you guys though. Someone tell me how and why you get emotional around the members of the Shield so I can try to understand it. Again, I'm not knocking them .. trying to genuinely understand why different characters develop different emotional connections with different people.


Yeah well I guess its different for everybody, the shield/wyatt family/Cesaro has been the one thing I cared about for this whole year and I have to admit I sometimes only watch she show only to see these guys. Their caracters might not be the most original and creative ones, but the way they have been booked and handled definitely did something to me.

Also


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Someone tell me how and why you get emotional around the members of the Shield so I can try to understand it. Again, I'm not knocking them .. trying to genuinely understand why different characters develop different emotional connections with different people.


For me it's personal, but it makes me relate to what I'm going through in real life. 

I live with two other room mates currently and, although things could be worse, things could definitely be in a better state. One of my room mates is my ex boyfriend and the other I once considered my best friend. Before we moved in with each other the three of us were great friends. We were like a mini posse. After 4 months of living with each other things got tense and frustrating. Me and the boyfriend broke up, but decided to keep it mutual and stay friends. I was going through a phase for a while and I started to distance myself from the other two especially when I saw them getting closer and hanging out with each other more often. 

It's hard to explain how I relate my situation with the Shield boys. I guess if anything I relate to Ambrose in a sense and not just because I'm a mark. I feel like I'm inadvertently the cause of the rift in our relationship even though I don't necessarily feel that I was or still am wrong. Although I would rather everything worked out between us, it's like our relationship is in some kind of limbo and am ready to leave. I won't be moving out right this moment, I've always been the type to have a plan before acting on major decisions, but I will eventually fly solo.

With Ambrose...I dunno. It's like he just embodies those selfish desires and emotions that we as humans tend to have. I consider myself a relatively good person, but every now and again I notice the imperfect and/or negative sides of myself (that slip out or that I manage to keep in check) that I also see on Ambrose. Even though I fight those things, I still have a strong emotional connection with Ambrose in particular _because_ they are present.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, you all have been watching wrestling faithfully for a long time.
> 
> I began watching around 8 years old during when the Attitude Era was at its hottest. Commercials and advertisements everywhere, kids and teenagers alike all watched it and marked for their favorites.
> WWE was everywhere at the time.
> 
> I fell in love immediately with the show and would snuggle up on my living couch to watch Raw and Smackdown every week
> 
> I was a huge tomboy so I wrestled with my male friends and cousins a lot on the floor, beds, sidewalk, dirt wherever lol. I was stunning bitches left and right :lol I had all the wrestling games on the Playstation so I spent a lot of time on that.
> 
> Wrestling brought me a lot of fun times actually .
> 
> I stopped watching wrestling around 12-13 though. I don't even know why. I just slowly stopped watching and got into other things I suppose.
> I would hear stuff here and there, more so the bigger news like wrestlers dying or maybe who's popular at the time.
> 
> I didn't get back into wrestling until close to Summerslam I believe. I did catch a glimpse of a Raw before that, but that was around the time Zack Ryder was till on tv. I remember really liking his Woo Woo Woo shit and having that stuck in my head for a couple weeks (Shut up about my tastes in wrestlers damn it!  )
> 
> But yeah, I randomly decided to check on how wrestling was doing one night. I was bored, couldn't sleep and wanted to see how something that was big in my childhood turned out. Was it still any good and were any of my favorites still there? Shit like that.
> 
> I skimmed through a couple episodes, watched a few Team Hell No stuff, skipped ahead and immediately fell in love with Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan :lol Especially Daniel Bryan; he captured my attention and made me want to watch Raw :.
> 
> So I ended up watching many episodes to catch up, got really into the Shield too, found this site while searching Shield stuff and now I'm here


I see you changed your sig :lol

I stopped watching at times, especially when Cena got particularly sickening. But never for long :lol 



psycho bunny said:


>


AW SHUCKS










Caly










Me, I feel like Seth most of the time. I'm always the peacekeeper.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> With Ambrose...I dunno. It's like he just embodies those selfish desires and emotions that we as humans tend to have. *I consider myself a relatively good person, but every now and again I notice the imperfect and/or negative sides of myself (that slip out or that I manage to keep in check)* that I also see on Ambrose. Even though I fight those things, I still have a strong emotional connection with Ambrose in particular because they are present.



Fuck, let me go spread some damn rep so I can rep Cali's post lol Because lord knows I can relate.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> For me it kind of personal, but it makes me relate to what I'm going through in real life.
> 
> I live with two other room mates currently and, although things could be worse, things could definitely be in a better state. One of my room mates is my ex boyfriend and the other I once considered my best friend. Before we moved in with each other the three of us were great friends. We were like a mini posse. After 4 months of living with each other things got tense and frustrating. Me and the boyfriend broke up, but decided to keep it mutual and stay friends. I was going through a phase for a while and I started to distance myself from the other two especially when I saw them getting closer and hanging out with each other more often.
> 
> It's hard to explain how I relate my situation with the Shield boys. I guess if anything I relate to Ambrose in a sense and not just because I'm a mark. I feel like I'm inadvertently the cause of the rift in our relationship even though I don't necessarily feel that I was or still am wrong. Although I would rather everything worked out between us, it's like our relationship is in some kind of limbo and am ready to leave. I won't be moving out right this moment, I've always been the type to have a plan before acting on major decisions, but I will eventually fly solo.
> 
> With Ambrose...I dunno. It's like he just embodies those selfish desires and emotions that we as humans tend to have. I consider myself a relatively good person, but every now and again I notice the imperfect and/or negative sides of myself (that slip out or that I manage to keep in check) that I also see on Ambrose. Even though I fight those things, I still have a strong emotional connection with Ambrose in particular _because_ they are present.


Aaw Caly your story really touched me










I've said it before my past has been really really simular to that of Ambrose so if I relate to anyone its him.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Who were they?


Eddie Guererro and the guy who's name is banned in WWE media, Chris Benoit. I loved watching Eddie based on how he performs and Benoit's wrestling was great. Plus when i started watching them both getting opportunity to win first major titles and the announcers actually told the story instead of giving WWE APP how-to-use instructions it was lot easier to get into the story.

Kurt Angle would be my 3rd favourite but he left as well (and i hardly watch TNA). I did like Cena at first but then he turned into the corporate "i win everything with as little as possible" character which made me dislike him.

From current people i don't have anyone who stands out and who i would genuinely mark for.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I can't say that I relate to the characters. I just like how they operate. The come in kick ass and stick together, even if they bicker no outsider can get between them. They put on great matches week in and week out and have undeniable chemistry and that's enough to get me to care about them.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> For me it's personal, but it makes me relate to what I'm going through in real life.
> 
> I live with two other room mates currently and, although things could be worse, things could definitely be in a better state. One of my room mates is my ex boyfriend and the other I once considered my best friend. Before we moved in with each other the three of us were great friends. We were like a mini posse. After 4 months of living with each other things got tense and frustrating. Me and the boyfriend broke up, but decided to keep it mutual and stay friends. I was going through a phase for a while and I started to distance myself from the other two especially when I saw them getting closer and hanging out with each other more often.
> 
> It's hard to explain how I relate my situation with the Shield boys. I guess if anything I relate to Ambrose in a sense and not just because I'm a mark. I feel like I'm inadvertently the cause of the rift in our relationship even though I don't necessarily feel that I was or still am wrong. Although I would rather everything worked out between us, it's like our relationship is in some kind of limbo and am ready to leave. I won't be moving out right this moment, I've always been the type to have a plan before acting on major decisions, but I will eventually fly solo.
> 
> With Ambrose...I dunno. It's like he just embodies those selfish desires and emotions that we as humans tend to have. I consider myself a relatively good person, but every now and again I notice the imperfect and/or negative sides of myself (that slip out or that I manage to keep in check) that I also see on Ambrose. Even though I fight those things, I still have a strong emotional connection with Ambrose in particular _because_ they are present.












Bless your heart, Caly. I appreciate you sharing that with us.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't say that I relate to the characters. I just like how they operate. The come in kick ass and stick together, even if they bicker no outsider can get between them. They put on great matches week in and week out and have undeniable chemistry and that's enough to get me to care about them.


I'm in a similar boat where my emotional connection with them is just about watching them succeed because they entertain me greatly. I can't relate to them, in any way really. They are in a world completely separate from mine. I wish I had a fraction of the swag these guys carry themselves with. It's all admiration.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

So fucking pissed we won't be getting a Shield triple threat at Mania now because they had to add Beyan to the title match to keep it from getting shat on. Ugh.

So what will The Shield do at Mania now, enter the lame battle royal? That would suck they deserve an actual match. Plus if they're in it Reigns will just be booked to win it and that'd suck hard. They deserve more than to be relegated to some weak battle royal. I guess they'll keep floundering doing nothing but facing random teams and not having actual feuds (only real one in forever was The Wyatts). This sucks.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> So fucking pissed we won't be getting a Shield triple threat at Mania now because they had to add Beyan to the title match to keep it from getting shat on. Ugh.
> 
> So what will The Shield do at Mania now, enter the lame battle royal? That would suck they deserve an actual match. Plus if they're in it Reigns will just be booked to win it and that'd suck hard. They deserve more than to be relegated to some weak battle royal. I guess they'll keep floundering doing nothing but facing random teams and not having actual feuds (only real one in forever was The Wyatts). This sucks.


Perhaps we see Shield vs. Authority (Kane, Road Dogg, and Billy Gunn). It's a major step down from the Wyatts, or a triple threat, but I'd take it over being in a random battle royal. I can't think of anything else the Shield can do.

Also who's to say the triple threat isn't still in play? This is WrestleMania 30 we're talking about. I know there's the notion that WWE doesn't want two triple threats in the same card, but if there's any time to make that exception, it's this one.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm oddly fine with there being no triple threat for The Shield at Mania (if they go that way). Wrestlemania feels like such shit for me right now that the triple threat wouldn't even save it for me. Especially since I like the idea of them being undefeated at Mania so far (petty, I know).

If they stick together, maybe they'll go for some TLC matches against other tag teams. And then do the split for Summerslam. Wrestlemania feuds for the most part feel forced. It's Summerslam that usually gets it right.


----------



## HBK4LIFE

*Re: Seth Rollins*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> People still haven't learned about the IC title, huh? :HHH2
> 
> Really sad to see so many people fooled into thinking he's the best member, it really shows how much they've marginalized Ambrose to make the group look more even.


What's your opinion on the the IC title? I'll admit I'm old school, and the IC title used to mean something for midcarders, and a lot of superstars would be thrust into the heavyweight title storylines once their IC run was over. Not saying that would happen to Rollins, and surely hasn't happened in quite some time. Jericho and Edge were the last people I really remember benefitting from the IC run they had. What's your thoughts?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Fuck, let me go spread some damn rep so I can rep Cali's post lol Because lord knows I can relate.


Not necessary to rep. It's good enough that anything of what I said made sense. :lol



JacqSparrow said:


> Caly





psycho bunny said:


> Aaw Caly your story really touched me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before my past has been really really simular to that of Ambrose so if I relate to anyone its him.


Yay kittens!

I can't relate much to Jon Good's personal situation with his past. My parents divorced when I was 5, but I still saw my dad every now and again. I don't see much of him these days. The only way I can remotely relate is that while growing up, even though I saw my dad every now and again, I never really _knew_ him until I got older and matured a little. I at least got to have some sort of father-figure in my life through my step-dad (even though he and my mom are also divorced now).

I'm sorry that the same thing happened with you, though. Some people make it alright without that father-figure, but I've always felt it was a healthy thing to have in growing up.



Telos said:


> Bless your heart, Caly. I appreciate you sharing that with us.


I'm gettin so many feels from that Mononoke gif, alone. I don't normally air out personal stuff like that, but it was the only way I could think to accurately answer Jones's question.

Thanks for the support, guys. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't say that I relate to the characters. I just like how they operate. The come in kick ass and stick together, even if they bicker no outsider can get between them. They put on great matches week in and week out and have undeniable chemistry and that's enough to get me to care about them.


Nothing wrong with that. We all have our own ways to get behind a character.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Seth Rollins*

Rollins has a much stronger pedigree than Ambrose. If Ambrose wishes to prove that he is better than Rollins then he has to do so in the ring. Sure you can cut a great promo but you still need to be able to create a connection with the crowd with your in-ring work. Rollins has consistently proven that he can do so throughout his career because he is a great wrestler. Now that he can also cut solid promos, there's nothing stopping him from being successful.

Ambrose was known for hardcore matches and non-PG crazed promos, whether he can properly adjust to current WWE product as a singles wrestler is still in question.


----------



## Birdbrain420

*Re: Seth Rollins*



Quoth the Raven said:


> If he actually gets some feuds or good screentime every week, he could be a great workhorse IC Champion.


I like this idea. The IC title scene is where the best technical matches should be taking place. Leave the WWEWHC to the big guys with superstar looks, and the technical midgets can bring prestige and interest to the IC title scene by putting on clinics.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Hardy was a pure high-flyer whose in-ring style was entirely spot-based and that's no criticism or small feat either.
> 
> Some of the crazy stuff he did and did well was out of this world and a first at the time. The TLC matches would not have been what they were without all 6 of them putting it all on the line and Jeff was almost always ahead of the curve in his spots and innovation.
> 
> Seth hasn't had enough time to develop that kind of legacy. He may be better as a pure all-round technician, but at the same time, I think it's reasonable to say that they are both great in different ways.


I think people especially on this board get caught up in if we're saying he's the next Jeff Hardy that means he's exactly like Jeff Hardy. That's not what I mean. I mean he can have a Jeff Hardy type impact and be where Jeff was on the card. But, also keep in mind that Jeff probably would've never reached above the IC Title level if their was only one world title as it is today. It's a bigger hill to climb in this day and age. So, to say Seth is the next Jeff Hardy is not an insult actually it's pretty high praise.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> Not necessary to rep. It's good enough that anything of what I said made sense. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay kittens!
> 
> I can't relate much to Jon Good's personal situation with his past. My parents divorced when I was 5, but I still saw my dad every now and again. I don't see much of him these days. The only way I can remotely relate is that while growing up, even though I saw my dad every now and again, I never really knew the type of person that he was until I got older and matured a little. I at least got to have some sort of father-figure in my life through my step-dad (even though he and my mom are also divorced now).
> 
> I'm sorry that the same thing happened with you, though. Some people make it alright without that father-figure, but I've always felt it was a healthy thing to have in growing up.
> 
> 
> I'm gettin so many feels from that Mononoke gif, alone. I don't normally air out personal stuff like that, but it was the only way I could think to accurately answer Jones's question.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. We all have our own ways to get behind a character.


It takes guts to say that, really  I'm glad you can see the silver lining in your family situation.

My family's kind of messed up too, just in a different way. My parents aren't divorced or separated because it's not really done in Chinese culture, but sometimes I almost wish they would so I'd stop needing to mediate all their fights.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

To add to the family talk. Honestly, sometimes I think kids of divorce do have an advantage. My parents stayed married, and it was constant fighting. Because of them, I have no interest in ever getting married or having children. I see how much it destroyed their love for each other.



tbp82 said:


> I think people especially on this board get caught up in if we're saying he's the next Jeff Hardy that means he's exactly like Jeff Hardy. That's not what I mean. I mean he can have a Jeff Hardy type impact and be where Jeff was on the card. But, also keep in mind that Jeff probably would've never reached above the IC Title level if their was only one world title as it is today. It's a bigger hill to climb in this day and age. So, to say Seth is the next Jeff Hardy is not an insult actually it's pretty high praise.


I agree. I say the same thing. Honestly, Seth is already better, and I say that as a former big Jeff Hardy fan.


----------



## Yuiren

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Is there room for one more?  My feels for The Shield are growing so strong I need an outlet for them. I've never actually talked about wrestling with anyone ever and decided this is a great place and time to start.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> It takes guts to say that, really  I'm glad you can see the silver lining in your family situation.
> 
> My family's kind of messed up too, just in a different way. My parents aren't divorced or separated because it's not really done in Chinese culture, but sometimes I almost wish they would so I'd stop needing to mediate all their fights.


You should see the things I air out to NeyNey (No you shouldn't :side. Poor girl. I dunno how she tolerates me.

Damn, I can only imagine. I always just closed myself off in my room whenever my mom and whoever she was with would fight because it always got ugly. Usually video games or drawing while listening to music helped me tune out from reality. Kinda sad when someone feels the need to do something like that. I'm so passive. I always just try to avoid problems more often than confront them.



Yuiren said:


> Is there room for one more?  My feels for The Shield are growing so strong I need an outlet for them. I've never actually talked about wrestling with anyone ever and decided this is a great place and time to start.


There's always room for more. We aren't some exclusive club house. :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Yuiren said:


> Is there room for one more?  My feels for The Shield are growing so strong I need an outlet for them. I've never actually talked about wrestling with anyone ever and decided this is a great place and time to start.


Welcome!  There's always room for more!



Calahart said:


> You should see the things I air out to NeyNey (No you shouldn't :side. Poor girl. I dunno how she tolerates me.
> 
> Damn, I can only imagine. I always just closed myself off in my room whenever my mom and whoever she was with would fight because it always got ugly. Usually video games or drawing while listening to music helped me tune out from reality. Kinda sad when someone feels the need to do something like that. I'm so passive. I always just try to avoid problems more often than confront them.


Same here--I turned to reading, writing, music, and of course, watching wrestling as outlets. Of course, one of my parents would inevitably come and get me so I could marriage-counsel them. And what sucked more was that they would tell me to keep the issues to myself and not talk about it with my friends cos it was a "family thing". Maddening, really.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Same here--I turned to reading, writing, music, and of course, watching wrestling as outlets. Of course, one of my parents would inevitably come and get me so I could marriage-counsel them. And what sucked more was that they would tell me to keep the issues to myself and not talk about it with my friends cos it was a "family thing". Maddening, really.


I never had that kind of experience when I was younger. Plus I was only into wrestling briefly and sporadically as a kid. When I got back into it later a few years back, however, it was to hopefully get closer to a guy I liked. This did not end up happening.

But I will confess with only a little bit of shame that I used watching wrestling as my own kind of retreat. See, I watched it back when I was failing through University at first. So that's what I'd do to escape the crushing depression of having what seemed at the time like all my life's ambitions and my parents' pride in me going up in flames. It wasn't fun to think about, but somehow watching wrestling was like some weird escapism. I could turn it on and just forget all my other shit in favour of either marking out like a bitch or bitching like a snarky mark.

So that was my retreats from the shit that life flung at me. Wrestling, video games, and writing. Seriously, I wrote approximately a metric fuck-ton of really angsty, depressing stories during that last 6 months or so of University.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I never had that kind of experience when I was younger. Plus I was only into wrestling briefly and sporadically as a kid. When I got back into it later a few years back, however, it was to hopefully get closer to a guy I liked. This did not end up happening.
> 
> But I will confess with only a little bit of shame that I used watching wrestling as my own kind of retreat. See, I watched it back when I was failing through University at first. So that's what I'd do to escape the crushing depression of having what seemed at the time like all my life's ambitions and my parents' pride in me going up in flames. It wasn't fun to think about, but somehow watching wrestling was like some weird escapism. I could turn it on and just forget all my other shit in favour of either marking out like a bitch or bitching like a snarky mark.
> 
> So that was my retreats from the shit that life flung at me. Wrestling, video games, and writing. Seriously, I wrote approximately a metric fuck-ton of really angsty, depressing stories during that last 6 months or so of University.


I guess this is why professional wrestling will never die, really. It inspires these kinds of feelings in so many people in different situations.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> I guess this is why professional wrestling will never die, really. It inspires these kinds of feelings in so many people in different situations.


agreed with that post completely :clap:clap:clap :}


----------



## CrowHardy

*Re: Seth Rollins*

Since the IC title is shit, i'm not really high on Rollins winning it.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Rollins has a much stronger pedigree than Ambrose. If Ambrose wishes to prove that he is better than Rollins then he has to do so in the ring. Sure you can cut a great promo but you still need to be able to create a connection with the crowd with your in-ring work. Rollins has consistently proven that he can do so throughout his career because he is a great wrestler. Now that he can also cut solid promos, there's nothing stopping him from being successful.
> 
> *Ambrose was known for hardcore matches and non-PG crazed promos, whether he can properly adjust to current WWE product as a singles wrestler is still in question*.



This is exactly the problem with Ambrose, he's really not impressive in the ring without the hardcore factor.




Birdbrain420 said:


> I like this idea. The IC title scene is where the best technical matches should be taking place. Leave the WWEWHC to the big guys with superstar looks, and the technical midgets can bring prestige and interest to the IC title scene by putting on clinics.


I really prefet technical "midgets" in the WWEHC picture thant big guys than cant wrestle.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Seth Rollins*



Birdbrain420 said:


> I like this idea. The IC title scene is where the best technical matches should be taking place. Leave the WWEWHC to the big guys with superstar looks, and the technical midgets can bring prestige and interest to the IC title scene by putting on clinics.


Worked well for WCW.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

alright all of you, have to head out i'll be on later, take care


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> Not necessary to rep. It's good enough that anything of what I said made sense. :lol
> 
> Yay kittens!
> 
> I can't relate much to Jon Good's personal situation with his past. My parents divorced when I was 5, but I still saw my dad every now and again. I don't see much of him these days. The only way I can remotely relate is that while growing up, even though I saw my dad every now and again, I never really _knew_ him until I got older and matured a little. I at least got to have some sort of father-figure in my life through my step-dad (even though he and my mom are also divorced now).
> 
> I'm sorry that the same thing happened with you, though. Some people make it alright without that father-figure, but I've always felt it was a healthy thing to have in growing up.
> 
> 
> I'm gettin so many feels from that Mononoke gif, alone. I don't normally air out personal stuff like that, but it was the only way I could think to accurately answer Jones's question.
> 
> Thanks for the support, guys.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. We all have our own ways to get behind a character.


Thanks for that Caly, the one difference between me and john is that instead of one I had 2 parents that broke me down. Sometimes I wished that I only had one. They are my parents and they tried really hard they still do but the mistakes that they have made especialy while me and my sister were kids, that kinda ruined us you know especialy my sis.



JacqSparrow said:


> It takes guts to say that, really  I'm glad you can see the silver lining in your family situation.
> 
> My family's kind of messed up too, just in a different way. My parents aren't divorced or separated because it's not really done in Chinese culture, but sometimes I almost wish they would so I'd stop needing to mediate all their fights.


Aaw sweety 












Yuiren said:


> Is there room for one more?  My feels for The Shield are growing so strong I need an outlet for them. I've never actually talked about wrestling with anyone ever and decided this is a great place and time to start.


Welcome 












Calahart said:


> You should see the things I air out to NeyNey (No you shouldn't :side. Poor girl. I dunno how she tolerates me.
> 
> Damn, I can only imagine. I always just closed myself off in my room whenever my mom and whoever she was with would fight because it always got ugly. Usually video games or drawing while listening to music helped me tune out from reality. Kinda sad when someone feels the need to do something like that. I'm so passive. I always just try to avoid problems more often than confront them.
> 
> There's always room for more. We aren't some exclusive club house. :lol


wow the friendship between the two of you is really beautiful, wish I had something like that.



JacqSparrow said:


> Welcome!  There's always room for more!
> 
> 
> Same here--I turned to reading, writing, music, and of course, watching wrestling as outlets. Of course, one of my parents would inevitably come and get me so I could marriage-counsel them. And what sucked more was that they would tell me to keep the issues to myself and not talk about it with my friends cos it was a "family thing". Maddening, really.


That sucks that you have to go through that. Hate it when parents shove their problems to their children.



Reservoir Angel said:


> I never had that kind of experience when I was younger. Plus I was only into wrestling briefly and sporadically as a kid. When I got back into it later a few years back, however, it was to hopefully get closer to a guy I liked. This did not end up happening.
> 
> But I will confess with only a little bit of shame that I used watching wrestling as my own kind of retreat. See, I watched it back when I was failing through University at first. So that's what I'd do to escape the crushing depression of having what seemed at the time like all my life's ambitions and my parents' pride in me going up in flames. It wasn't fun to think about, but somehow watching wrestling was like some weird escapism. I could turn it on and just forget all my other shit in favour of either marking out like a bitch or bitching like a snarky mark.
> 
> So that was my retreats from the shit that life flung at me. Wrestling, video games, and writing. Seriously, I wrote approximately a metric fuck-ton of really angsty, depressing stories during that last 6 months or so of University.


aaaw angel


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I think the last few pages have been a very good read. Thank you all for sharing things in such an in-depth and personal manner. I totally get it. 

I think we ourselves have such deep stories of our own, we look for characters that we can relate to. It's only natural I suppose. 

Therefore, I really wish that the WWE would take the time to develop all three even more. At this point if anything is missing from all three is some real emotional depth beneath the swag and cockiness. 

But that will come in time. It's only their first years on TV and it seems like the WWE will stick with them and give them time to truly develop their characters. I really would love to see all three of them given real life characters and backstories to deepen emotional connections with the audience ... 

It's one reason why Punk was as massive as he was because his emotion, backstory and real-life persona came screaming out at you and ensnared you. You wanted to know more about Punk the real person and not Punk the wrestler/character. 

I think I felt a similar something from Jeff Hardy because they did a great job of building his backstory as well. 

And now Bryan. His backstory is just fucking awesome especially because you can go to youtube and confirm that all the stuff he says about how he got to the WWE is all real. Some wrestlers get it and others don't. People like Bryan, Punk are a new wave of wrestlers that know that to make a connection with the modern fan you have to be real and can't just play a character.


----------



## Yuiren

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> There's always room for more. We aren't some exclusive club house. :lol





JacqSparrow said:


> Welcome!  There's always room for more!


Hehe, thanks! And I must say, your current topic is exactly why I decided to start posting. It's only recently that I realized that I'm not crazy for being so emotionally attached to wrestling and having it as a way of escapism.

Well that and crazy fangirling.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Yuiren said:


> Hehe, thanks! And I must say, your current topic is exactly why I decided to start posting. It's only recently that I realized that I'm not crazy for being so emotionally attached to wrestling and having it as a way of escapism.
> 
> Well that and crazy fangirling.


*Pats Yuiren on the head*, we could always use some crazy fangirling  And yeah things get emotional in here sometimes but the love for each other is real.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Yuiren said:


> Is there room for one more?  My feels for The Shield are growing so strong I need an outlet for them. I've never actually talked about wrestling with anyone ever and decided this is a great place and time to start.


But of course there is, :cheer:cheer Woo, our family is growing guys.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Thanks for that Caly, the one difference between me and john is that instead of one I had 2 parents that broke me down. Sometimes I wished that I only had one. They are my parents and they tried really hard they still do but the mistakes that they have made especialy while me and my sister were kids, that kinda ruined us you know especialy my sis.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaw sweety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow the friendship between the two of you is really beautiful, wish I had something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks that you have to go through that. Hate it when parents shove their problems to their children.
> 
> 
> 
> aaaw angel










For both you and your sis.



Reaper Jones said:


> I think the last few pages have been a very good read. Thank you all for sharing things in such an in-depth and personal manner. I totally get it.
> 
> I think we ourselves have such deep stories of our own, we look for characters that we can relate to. It's only natural I suppose.
> 
> Therefore, I really wish that the WWE would take the time to develop all three even more. At this point if anything is missing from all three is *some real emotional depth beneath the swag and cockiness. *
> 
> But that will come in time. It's only their first years on TV and it seems like the WWE will stick with them and give them time to truly develop their characters. I really would love to see all three of them given real life characters and backstories to deepen emotional connections with the audience ...
> 
> It's one reason why Punk was as massive as he was because his emotion, backstory and real-life persona came screaming out at you and ensnared you. You wanted to know more about Punk the real person and not Punk the wrestler/character.
> 
> I think I felt a similar something from Jeff Hardy because they did a great job of building his backstory as well.
> 
> And now Bryan. His backstory is just fucking awesome especially because you can go to youtube and confirm that all the stuff he says about how he got to the WWE is all real. Some wrestlers get it and others don't. People like Bryan, Punk are a new wave of wrestlers that know that to make a connection with the modern fan you have to be real and can't just play a character.


I like that we kind of got a bit of that on SD between Seth and Dean. Once they get to unveil more, their characters will be even more powerful.

:agree: These guys have stories that can strike people, and that's why we love them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ok I should join in too 

I've been watching since I was about 5 or 6 and I'm 23 now, turning 24 in September. Never stopped watching :lol But yeah had stopped following it religiously around 08 to 2010 coz didn't particularly mark for any wrestler. Around late 09-10, I did start watching regularly again coz of CM Punk and the SES but they were booked so horribly, I just knew they'd lose everytime :no:

Then, finally when The Rock came back to host Mania 27, became regular again, and of course marked for CM Punk. First few months were frustrating but then the Pipebomb happened. Since then, I've marked for Bryan, The Shield, Cesaro and Zayn. Have started following NJPW religiously (best promotion in the world) and become a HUGE mark for Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura and Hiroshi Tanahashi.

As for the Shield, I don't connect with them emotionally. Honestly, I don't think I have ever emotionally identified with a wrestling character. Sure, I get mad when someone loses and stuff, but I've never been able to relate. I mostly identify talent, mark for the ones I love watching and the like. Happened with Punk, happened with Bryan and also the Shield. In Bryan's case it's a bit more emotional coz it was clearly obvious WWE weren't handing him the ball. The Shield have been handled well, so I don't get that feeling. But they are always my favorite part of Raw, SD or any PPV 

Huge Seth Rollins mark. I like Ambrose and Reigns too but don't mark for them like I do for Rollins.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> I think the last few pages have been a very good read. Thank you all for sharing things in such an in-depth and personal manner. I totally get it.
> 
> I think we ourselves have such deep stories of our own, we look for characters that we can relate to. It's only natural I suppose.
> 
> Therefore, I really wish that the WWE would take the time to develop all three even more. At this point if anything is missing from all three is some real emotional depth beneath the swag and cockiness.
> 
> But that will come in time. It's only their first years on TV and it seems like the WWE will stick with them and give them time to truly develop their characters. I really would love to see all three of them given real life characters and backstories to deepen emotional connections with the audience ...
> 
> It's one reason why Punk was as massive as he was because his emotion, backstory and real-life persona came screaming out at you and ensnared you. You wanted to know more about Punk the real person and not Punk the wrestler/character.
> 
> I think I felt a similar something from Jeff Hardy because they did a great job of building his backstory as well.
> 
> And now Bryan. His backstory is just fucking awesome especially because you can go to youtube and confirm that all the stuff he says about how he got to the WWE is all real. Some wrestlers get it and others don't. People like Bryan, Punk are a new wave of wrestlers that know that to make a connection with the modern fan you have to be real and can't just play a character.


Yeah that's part of how fiction becomes so popular. Besides a well-written story, a good part of a story's success is a character or set of characters that the audience can get behind. 

I think we'll see more emotional depth behind the three once we get closer to the actual split. We have already seen much with Ambrose and Seth is starting to show his vulnerabilities as well. I know some like Pyro complain that there isn't enough background to the shield boys right now. Really, though, I like it this way. It's more emotionally impacting when the audience finally understands why a person is the way they are. There's always the chance that the WWE creative won't even think to expand on that, but hopefully it will get to that point. I don't care if it takes years to do so. 

Even though there is no real background to Dean Ambrose just yet (compared to Jon Moxley), he still exhibits traits that are relatable.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> For both you and your sis.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that we kind of got a bit of that on SD between Seth and Dean. Once they get to unveil more, their characters will be even more powerful.
> 
> :agree: These guys have stories that can strike people, and that's why we love them.


Thanks for that












Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok I should join in too
> 
> I've been watching since I was about 5 or 6 and I'm 23 now, turning 24 in September. Never stopped watching :lol But yeah had stopped following it religiously around 08 to 2010 coz didn't particularly mark for any wrestler. Around late 09-10, I did start watching regularly again coz of CM Punk and the SES but they were booked so horribly, I just knew they'd lose everytime :no:
> 
> Then, finally when The Rock came back to host Mania 27, became regular again, and of course marked for CM Punk. First few months were frustrating but then the Pipebomb happened. Since then, I've marked for Bryan, The Shield, Cesaro and Zayn. Have started following NJPW religiously (best promotion in the world) and become a HUGE mark for Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura and Hiroshi Tanahashi.
> 
> As for the Shield, I don't connect with them emotionally. Honestly, I don't think I have ever emotionally identified with a wrestling character. Sure, I get mad when someone loses and stuff, but I've never been able to relate. I mostly identify talent, mark for the ones I love watching and the like. Happened with Punk, happened with Bryan and also the Shield. In Bryan's case it's a bit more emotional coz it was clearly obvious WWE weren't handing him the ball. The Shield have been handled well, so I don't get that feeling. But they are always my favorite part of Raw, SD or any PPV
> 
> Huge Seth Rollins mark. I like Ambrose and Reigns too but don't mark for them like I do for Rollins.


Wow that's a long time props for your loyalty.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> Yeah that's part of how fiction becomes so popular. Besides a well-written story, a good part of a story's success is a character or set of characters that the audience can get behind.
> 
> I think we'll see more emotional depth behind the three once we get closer to the actual split. We have already seen much with Ambrose and Seth is starting to show his vulnerabilities as well. I know some like Pyro complain that there isn't enough background to the shield boys right now. Really, though, I like it this way. It's more emotionally impacting when the audience finally understands why a person is the way they are. There's always the chance that the WWE creative won't even think to expand on that, but hopefully it will get to that point. I don't care if it takes years to do so.
> 
> Even though there is no real background to Dean Ambrose just yet (compared to Jon Moxley), he still exhibits traits that are relatable.


It would be a real pity if Ambrose (most of all of the three) doesn't get the kind of opportunities to tell his story that people before him have. The kind of depth that's lurking beneath those eyes screams deep and emotional backstory that needs to be told and I wanna hear it. I want to hear why he's so crazy .. why he has that almost psychotic split personality and so on. 

Maybe I'm the only one who wants to see or is seeing it, but there's something there that evokes personal memories of a strong persona being built around a carefully guarded battered emotional core. It's something I built around myself too when I was going through university and I can see it in him .. or maybe I want to see it in him because again, I want to relate rather than _should _relate. 

Long story short. I see a lot of myself in Ambrose. Not all of the over-the-top crazy, but I want that aspect of his personality to have a reason behind it .. and I'm willing to bet that if he ever expresses that reason, I would probably relate to it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I never had that kind of experience when I was younger. Plus I was only into wrestling briefly and sporadically as a kid. When I got back into it later a few years back, however, it was to hopefully get closer to a guy I liked. This did not end up happening.
> 
> But I will confess with only a little bit of shame that I used watching wrestling as my own kind of retreat. See, I watched it back when I was failing through University at first. So that's what I'd do to escape the crushing depression of having what seemed at the time like all my life's ambitions and my parents' pride in me going up in flames. It wasn't fun to think about, but somehow watching wrestling was like some weird escapism. I could turn it on and just forget all my other shit in favour of either marking out like a bitch or bitching like a snarky mark.
> 
> So that was my retreats from the shit that life flung at me. Wrestling, video games, and writing. Seriously, I wrote approximately a metric fuck-ton of really angsty, depressing stories during that last 6 months or so of University.





JacqSparrow said:


> I guess this is why professional wrestling will never die, really. It inspires these kinds of feelings in so many people in different situations.





psycho bunny said:


> Thanks for that Caly, the one difference between me and john is that instead of one I had 2 parents that broke me down. Sometimes I wished that I only had one. They are my parents and they tried really hard they still do but the mistakes that they have made especialy while me and my sister were kids, that kinda ruined us you know especialy my sis.


Hugs for all of you.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Seth Rollins*

Ambrose is a great story teller with awesome psychology. All I'll say since it's OT



Birdbrain420 said:


> I like this idea. The IC title scene is where the best technical matches should be taking place. Leave the WWEWHC to the big guys with superstar looks, and the technical midgets can bring prestige and interest to the IC title scene by putting on clinics.


Please point out these big guy super stars that are over enough to carry the ME.

Seth Rollins should go higher than IC. I want him having 30min ppv matches. In a perfect world him and Bryan have a great rivalry over the title. But I'll settle for them just being at the same place on the card to get some 40min matches together and please one triple threat with Cesaro.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It's insane really how much wrestling occupies my life. Obsession really :lol

I know I can't move out of my country and do anything wrestling related but I know it would be the best job I could ever have. Something in Creative or even as a referee or announcer :lol

I'm just searching for the 2nd best job now coz I won't have that.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ok, my turn.
If it wasn't for The Shield, I would have dropped wrestling a looooong loooong time ago, I had no friking idea who those three were they just somehow picked my interest specially Dean Ambrose, so I did research on him, then I got a bunch of fights of him against Seth, also, I had no idea Dean was that friking popular, I thought I was going to be like some kind of hipster liking someone that no one knew. I kept doing more research on Dean Ambrose and I got the naame Jon Moxley, and what I got from Jon Moxley was a gold mine, his Jon Moxley character was perfect and to use examples out of his own life on his promos was admirable because he even said that "I didn't want to use part of my life on my promos because people tend to think that's all lies." I admire the hell out of Dean because he went from basically nothing to being in one of the most amazing stables to ever step foot on the WWE, and I hope his success doesn't end here, I hope that somewhere in the future they all get inducted in the HOF.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hmmm. Now I'm in a fix. I want to know more about Dean Ambrose, but I would rather see it as part of WWE canon instead of John Moxley ... Or is that kinda like depriving myself of a good thing that exists while hoping for something that doesn't? ... Would it make me appreciate Dean Ambrose more if I know about Moxley, or think less of the WWE for not letting him be that kind of a character in their promotion?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Hmmm. Now I'm in a fix. I want to know more about Dean Ambrose, but I would rather see it as part of WWE canon instead of John Moxley ... Or is that kinda like depriving myself of a good thing that exists while hoping for something that doesn't? ... Would it make me appreciate Dean Ambrose more if I know about Moxley, or think less of the WWE for not letting him be that kind of a character in their promotion?


I wish I had all the answers for you. :lol

In what little I've seen of his early days as Dean Ambrose, he seemed to have carried over hints of Moxley. However I kind of see him painted in a slightly different way in the WWE. Only slightly, though. I think it wouldn't hurt to become familiar with Moxley just for the sake of seeing how Good has evolved his characters as well as himself. I'm sure that he will come up with more for Ambrose as time goes by.


----------



## Yuiren

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Hmmm. Now I'm in a fix. I want to know more about Dean Ambrose, but I would rather see it as part of WWE canon instead of John Moxley ... Or is that kinda like depriving myself of a good thing that exists while hoping for something that doesn't? ... Would it make me appreciate Dean Ambrose more if I know about Moxley, or think less of the WWE for not letting him be that kind of a character in their promotion?


1) You would appreciate him more
2) You would think less of the WWE.

But since WWE will never let him go that crazy there is no point in even waiting for that to happen. So I'd recommend you to go watch some Moxley goodness.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calahart said:


> I wish I had all the answers for you. :lol
> 
> In what little I've seen of his early days as Dean Ambrose, he seemed to have carried over hints of Moxley. However I kind of see him painted in a slightly different way in the WWE. Only slightly, though. I think it wouldn't hurt to become familiar with Moxley just for the sake of seeing how Good has evolved his characters as well as himself.


I think I'll start backtracking all of Moxley when I'm super upset with the WWE so I have even more ammunition to go into full on soap box mode


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Hmmm. Now I'm in a fix. I want to know more about Dean Ambrose, but I would rather see it as part of WWE canon instead of John Moxley ... Or is that kinda like depriving myself of a good thing that exists while hoping for something that doesn't? ... Would it make me appreciate Dean Ambrose more if I know about Moxley, or think less of the WWE for not letting him be that kind of a character in their promotion?


I love both because wether I like it or not, I knew of Dean Ambrose before Jon Moxley, but honestly if only the WWE wasn't PG, or they were still on the Attitude Era, him and his Jon Moxley character would have become legends, I am not exaggerating. You should watch some of his moxley promos for real though, then you'll determine wether what the wwe is doing with him is right or wrong.

Well, here are two awesomely composed compilations of his FCW Dean Ambrose promos and Jon Moxley promos, that someone on youtube made.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> I think I'll start backtracking all of Moxley when I'm super upset with the WWE *so I have even more ammunition to go into full on soap box mode*


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I love both because wether I like it or not, I knew of Dean Ambrose before Jon Moxley, but honestly if only the WWE wasn't PG, or they were still on the Attitude Era, him and his Jon Moxley character would have become legends, I am not exaggerating. You should watch some of his moxley promos for real though, then you'll determine wether what the wwe is doing with him is right or wrong.


I've seen some ... just enough to know that Dean would've been one of the GOATs of the AE. I've brought this point up several time in some of my earliest Shield posts too. That part of it really sucks, but I've gotten over it .. not that I have a choice in all honesty.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> I've seen some ... just enough to know that Dean would've been one of the GOATs of the AE. I've brought this point up several time in some of my earliest Shield posts too. That part of it really sucks, but I've gotten over it .. not that I have a choice in all honesty.


I edited this post, and put some videos on them  And I'm glad you agree that Dean would have been one the goats of the attitude era.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

that was lenghty 3 pages of posts... good to read too


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Am I the only one who's starting to get worried about a few things here.

1.) Dean Ambrose lose the US Title to Mark Henry tonight. I don't want Dean's title run to end this way. He should have at least one feud or big match with the title even if it's against his own teammates.

2.) That The Shield may get thrown into the Andre The Giant Memorial and not have a match on the card at all. I know that what happened last night with The Shield looking unified again could've been a tease and they are gonna pull the trigger on the triple threat match between the three or even one on one matches with 2 of the 3 memebers (the other would go into the battle royal) but, if there is not any announcement of The Shield members match or matches on Smackdown this week or Raw next Monday I'm gonna think they are gonna just be in the battle royal.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tbp82 said:


> Am I the only one who's starting to get worried about a few things here.
> 
> 1.) Dean Ambrose lose the US Title to Mark Henry tonight. I don't want Dean's title run to end this way. He should have at least one feud or big match with the title even if it's against his own teammates.
> 
> 2.) That The Shield may get thrown into the Andre The Giant Memorial and not have a match on the card at all. I know that what happened last night with The Shield looking unified again could've been a tease and they are gonna pull the trigger on the triple threat match between the three or even one on one matches with 2 of the 3 memebers (the other would go into the battle royal) but, if there is not any announcement of The Shield members match or matches on Smackdown this week or Raw next Monday I'm gonna think they are gonna just be in the battle royal.


1. Title defenses are almost always a worry but had it been anyone other than Mark, I would've been worried. I don't see either AJ or Ambrose dropping the titles so close before Mania and definitely not on the c-show. Isn't this Main Event a Network exclusive? If so, then the motivation for putting the defenses on there is purely financial and not to advance kayfabe in such a drastic way. 

2. I expect all members of the Shield to do double duty at mania - but probably won't be too disappointed if it doesn't happen and they're just in the Rumble. I know that as much as people want the Shield to have their first real mania moments this year, they're young enough to be able to have at least a decades worth before their careers are actually over and done with so I'm more than willing to pass up on the opportunity to see them have a match at this year's edition. Frankly, everyone has their moments in a Rumble setting and it's almost impossible to not come out of that match looking terrible.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Okay, seems like I'm fucking late. :lol 
20 Pages already... :woolcock

Can't believe the "_We miss Ambrose's hairy chest_" sign got no mentions in this Thread. 
I was in tears when I saw it. :lmao 
(Okay, I guess you talked enough about it in the chat lol.)
...AND GOD DAMN YOU'RE SO RIGHT GIRL! 



Spoiler:  











Hairestose

No idea how Hairy-Chest-Ambrose isn't in your exceptions Res, but okaaaay. :lol





Shield segment with Kane was awesome and funny, Ambrose with the best expressions again. "_Again.._." :banderas
Seth, just fantastic.
Match was great as usual, Seth again, fantastic.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ambrose is so gonna lose the title tonight. I know it.


*
FUCK OFF!!!* :lol
But unfortunately I have the same fucking feeling. 
Rollins and Reigns conquered their "demon" on RAW, Ambrose will have to handle his own after tonight. And Rollins and Reigns will so gonna love it. 
Writing it now, I have a smile in my face thinking about Ambrose in the ring, realising that he lost the title. :banderas
WELL, we'll see. 



Calahart said:


> You should see the things I air out to NeyNey (No you shouldn't :side. Poor girl. I dunno how she tolerates me.


...










Shut up, I love our conversations. 

Also, kudos to you people telling your story, few of them were really personal, thanks for sharing them. :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> It would be a real pity if Ambrose (most of all of the three) doesn't get the kind of opportunities to tell his story that people before him have. The kind of depth that's lurking beneath those eyes screams deep and emotional backstory that needs to be told and I wanna hear it. I want to hear why he's so crazy .. why he has that almost psychotic split personality and so on.
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one who wants to see or is seeing it, but there's something there that evokes personal memories of a strong persona being built around a carefully guarded battered emotional core. It's something I built around myself too when I was going through university and I can see it in him .. or maybe I want to see it in him because again, I want to relate rather than _should _relate.
> 
> Long story short. I see a lot of myself in Ambrose. Not all of the over-the-top crazy, but I want that aspect of his personality to have a reason behind it .. and I'm willing to bet that if he ever expresses that reason, I would probably relate to it.


I missed this post somehow. 

No, trust me, you aren't the only one. Ambrose is such a complex character just from the aura he emits. His mannerisms and episodes tell enough of a story to make me want to read more so to speak. I just hope that he'll wind up getting even just a little amount of creative control over his character.



NeyNey said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, I love our conversations.


Alright, if you say so.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Omg, I've seen this before but I never get tired of it, I don't think he understood shit and his just like, 'yeah...yeah.' :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> Okay, seems like I'm fucking late. :lol
> 20 Pages already... :woolcock
> 
> Can't believe the "_We miss Ambrose's hairy chest_" sign got no mentions in this Thread.
> I was in tears when I saw it. :lmao
> (Okay, I guess you talked enough about it in the chat lol.)
> ...AND GOD DAMN YOU'RE SO RIGHT GIRL!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hairestose
> 
> No idea how Hairy-Chest-Ambrose isn't in your exceptions Res, but okaaaay. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shield segment with Kane was awesome and funny, Ambrose with the best expressions again. "_Again.._." :banderas
> Seth, just fantastic.
> Match was great as usual, Seth again, fantastic.
> 
> 
> *
> FUCK OFF!!!* :lol
> But unfortunately I have the same fucking feeling.
> Rollins and Reigns conquered their "demon" on RAW, Ambrose will have to handle his own after tonight. And Rollins and Reigns will so gonna love it.
> Writing it now, I have a smile in my face thinking about Ambrose in the ring, realising that he lost the title. :banderas
> WELL, we'll see.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, I love our conversations.
> 
> Also, kudos to you people telling your story, few of them were really personal, thanks for sharing them. :agree:


DIS POST :mark:


Ambrose gets two lines in the promo and still shines the most

Shameless Ambrose fan and no fucks given. No fucks given at all. 



So behind on the forum :gun::gun::gun::gun:

Hair chest Spam (which has its own folder on my computer. Again, no shame) commencing in 3....2....1....











































Not even sorry if any of these distort the thread size in any way

#weshallremember
#neverforget


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> So behind on the forum :gun::gun::gun::gun:


Me too. It gets harder and harder to follow up. Guess we're gettin' old.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Re: divorce

My parents had marriage issues and separated for a few years while I was a kid. It was difficult going through it, attending marriage counseling and not knowing WTF was going on. They managed to get back together by the time I reached high school, and had their 40th anniversary last year. Their marriage is far from perfect but it's still there. The one thing from all that is that the problems seemed to have had residual effects on me and my siblings. My brother having already had one divorce and marrying someone else, my sister not marrying yet and having trust issues, and me never having a love life to speak of. I've been the worst off of the three.

Re: wrestling

Saw bits and pieces of wrestling back in the late 80's, and Survivor Series 1990 is the first vivid memory I have of it. The first PPV I watched with family. It was The Undertaker's debut. From there on I would rent wrestling tapes from the video rental store and watch whatever I could. I watched the shows on Saturday mornings, and eventually Monday Night Raw. I probably stopped watching WWF entirely after Hulk Hogan lost to Yokozuna and left for WCW. Yeah, I was a stupid little Hogan mark, and I can't really fault the kids of today for being into John Cena when he's basically this generation's Hogan. I got back into WWF in high school with the rise of the Attitude Era. I began watching WCW also when the nWo had formed. The Monday night wars were really fascinating. I stopped again in the Ruthless Aggression era when Austin and Rock were both gone. I got back to very passively following WWE when The Rock returned to host WM 27. It became a thing after that WM where if I was bored enough I'd tune in to Raw, but that was about it. Then CM Punk had his big work-shoot in Las Vegas, and I heard about it and watched it on YouTube, and from that point I tuned in every week to see what was going to happen.

Fall of 2012 I was getting bored of the product to the point where I stopped tuning in to Raw (I was already ignoring SmackDown) and just reading results online. I gave that Survivor Series as a deadline, and if I didn't like what I saw, I was going to stop following WWE entirely. Then Ambrose debuted with Rollins and Reigns and changed everything for me. I had first learned about him in 2011 and spent over a year waiting for him to make his debut, and started losing hope. The Shield caught me at just the right time. Any money that I've invested in WWE over the past three years can be credited to The Rock, CM Punk, and Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yea kudos to all of you sharing your story, my story is really personal..too personal to tell freely, let's just say I was always labeled a loner...loser...never really had people close to me, wrestling was the thing that helped/saved my life really...especially the shield

I started kinda losing hope for WWE at around 2010-2011 and then CM punk started to rise and then heard so many people talking about Dean and I had to go look and check out his work and like a week later my 3 favorites from FCW debuted and made me into what I am today, energized, fully new with life and knew at that time I had a passion with wrestling I was gonna pursue, but wrestling really made me happy again and cheerful ^^ so cheers for that


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> Me too. It gets harder and harder to follow up. Guess we're gettin' old.


No beuno NeyNey :no::no::no:, I used to be cool here (who am I kidding, that never happened) 

Omg that emoji is my new favourite :lmao :lmao 

I'm saving that for sure! Seriously gotta try and get that cleared so we can all use it.


Edit: Damn, I just realised we got a new thread. See what I mean about being behind :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> Re: divorce
> 
> My parents had marriage issues and separated for a few years while I was a kid. It was difficult going through it, attending marriage counseling and not knowing WTF was going on. They managed to get back together by the time I reached high school, and had their 40th anniversary last year. Their marriage is far from perfect but it's still there. The one thing from all that is that the problems seemed to have had residual effects on me and my siblings. My brother having already had one divorce and marrying someone else, my sister not marrying yet and having trust issues, and me never having a love life to speak of. I've been the worst off of the three.
> 
> Re: wrestling
> 
> Saw bits and pieces of wrestling back in the late 80's, and Survivor Series 1990 is the first vivid memory I have of it. The first PPV I watched with family. It was The Undertaker's debut. From there on I would rent wrestling tapes from the video rental store and watch whatever I could. I watched the shows on Saturday mornings, and eventually Monday Night Raw. I probably stopped watching WWF entirely after Hulk Hogan lost to Yokozuna and left for WCW. Yeah, I was a stupid little Hogan mark, and I can't really fault the kids of today for being into John Cena when he's basically this generation's Hogan. I got back into WWF in high school with the rise of the Attitude Era. I began watching WCW also when the nWo had formed. The Monday night wars were really fascinating. I stopped again in the Ruthless Aggression era when Austin and Rock were both gone. I got back to very passively following WWE when The Rock returned to host WM 27. It became a thing after that WM where if I was bored enough I'd tune in to Raw, but that was about it. Then CM Punk had his big work-shoot in Las Vegas, and I heard about it and watched it on YouTube, and from that point I tuned in every week to see what was going to happen.
> 
> Fall of 2012 I was getting bored of the product to the point where I stopped tuning in to Raw (I was already ignoring SmackDown) and just reading results online. I gave that Survivor Series as a deadline, and if I didn't like what I saw, I was going to stop following WWE entirely. Then Ambrose debuted with Rollins and Reigns and changed everything for me. I had first learned about him in 2011 and spent over a year waiting for him to make his debut, and started losing hope. The Shield caught me at just the right time. Any money that I've invested in WWE over the past three years can be credited to The Rock, CM Punk, and Dean Ambrose.


That's so sweet of you that you shared your story. From what I've seen you generaly seem like a nice guy, hope one day you'll find your girl. If I didn't met my man I'd probably still be a virgin :lol

And wow you really watched all of the high lights in pro wrestling I'm impressed :shocked:. I was born in the wrong year :side:



NeyNey said:


> Me too. It gets harder and harder to follow up. Guess we're gettin' old.


that ambrose smilie :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I am more than alright with Dean gettin his chest hair back.
I mean, he looks fine as hell without it, but...Lord have mercy.











NeyNey said:


> Me too. It gets harder and harder to follow up. Guess we're gettin' old.


God that smiley! :lmao



Telos said:


> Re: divorce
> 
> My parents had marriage issues and separated for a few years while I was a kid. It was difficult going through it, attending marriage counseling and not knowing WTF was going on. They managed to get back together by the time I reached high school, and had their 40th anniversary last year. Their marriage is far from perfect but it's still there. The one thing from all that is that the problems seemed to have had residual effects on me and my siblings. My brother having already had one divorce and marrying someone else, my sister not marrying yet and having trust issues, and me never having a love life to speak of. I've been the worst off of the three.
> 
> Re: wrestling
> 
> Saw bits and pieces of wrestling back in the late 80's, and Survivor Series 1990 is the first vivid memory I have of it. The first PPV I watched with family. It was The Undertaker's debut. From there on I would rent wrestling tapes from the video rental store and watch whatever I could. I watched the shows on Saturday mornings, and eventually Monday Night Raw. I probably stopped watching WWF entirely after Hulk Hogan lost to Yokozuna and left for WCW. Yeah, I was a stupid little Hogan mark, and I can't really fault the kids of today for being into John Cena when he's basically this generation's Hogan. I got back into WWF in high school with the rise of the Attitude Era. I began watching WCW also when the nWo had formed. The Monday night wars were really fascinating. I stopped again in the Ruthless Aggression era when Austin and Rock were both gone. I got back to very passively following WWE when The Rock returned to host WM 27. It became a thing after that WM where if I was bored enough I'd tune in to Raw, but that was about it. Then CM Punk had his big work-shoot in Las Vegas, and I heard about it and watched it on YouTube, and from that point I tuned in every week to see what was going to happen.
> 
> Fall of 2012 I was getting bored of the product to the point where I stopped tuning in to Raw (I was already ignoring SmackDown) and just reading results online. I gave that Survivor Series as a deadline, and if I didn't like what I saw, I was going to stop following WWE entirely. Then Ambrose debuted with Rollins and Reigns and changed everything for me. I had first learned about him in 2011 and spent over a year waiting for him to make his debut, and started losing hope. The Shield caught me at just the right time. Any money that I've invested in WWE over the past three years can be credited to The Rock, CM Punk, and Dean Ambrose.


Yeah divorce is a bitch to everyone involved. It isn't always the case, but there's always the chance that kids will follow after their parents' examples and I'd rather not risk repeating my mom's mistakes. Even though it was also late in the game my mom has found happiness in her life right now. I would much rather follow that example.



In the late 90s I always knew of names like Austin, Sting, and Goldberg, but I never actually watched Raw until 2002~2003. I immediately got attached to the Undertaker, Steve Austin, and HBK. The Undertaker most of all. He was just so bad ass in his biker gimmick. Once I actually got my mitts on the internet, I looked him up and found out about his mortician gimmick and that sealed the deal. I just loved the different gimmicks he evolved through and how he played them so well. Once 2004~2005 hit I lost interest in the product and just quit watching. Then, one day in April of 2012, Brock fucking Lesnar's theme had hit and I was marking the fuck out. At that point the interest returned and I sought out a place where I could talk wrestling with others. That's how I found this place.  

It's funny. I was such a casual. I had no idea what a babyface, tweener, heel, or any other wrestling term was until I came here. Now I'm a total fucking smark.  I also remember not being on the Ambrose bandwagon with others at first. I guess that's natural since I never really got to find out of his work as it was happening. I'm so glad that I did eventually, though. The Jon Moxley and Dean Ambrose characters are works of fucking art and I'm proud to be a mark for him. The Undertaker will always be my favorite wrestler of all time, but as far as current wrestlers goes Dean just takes the fucking cake.
:ambrose


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Hair chest Spam (which has its own folder on my computer. Again, no shame) commencing in 3....2....1....


Chest hair...


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I meant when I said when I was 101 yrs old & skin stays flawless! I started watching in 1986. My parents were happy I wasn't getting into trouble so they put me in front of the tv whenever my "stories" were on. 

Here's more NINJA DRAMA QUEEN SLUTTY BUSSY.

Busting it wide open like the slut that he is.









Struggles edges(gorl NO!) but his lipgloss be poppin!


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> DIS POST :mark:
> 
> 
> Ambrose gets two lines in the promo and still shines the most
> 
> Shameless Ambrose fan and no fucks given. No fucks given at all.
> 
> 
> 
> So behind on the forum :gun::gun::gun::gun:
> 
> Hair chest Spam (which has its own folder on my computer. Again, no shame) commencing in 3....2....1....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even sorry if any of these distort the thread size in any way
> 
> #weshallremember
> #neverforget


 I really liked him when he had his chest hair days ^^,i mean i thought it was quite sexy :}


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> I meant when I said when I was 101 yrs old & skin stays flawless! *I started watching in 1986.* My parents were happy I wasn't getting into trouble so they put me in front of the tv whenever my "stories" were on.


good year!

on the other real life topics today i can't comment much, i have no experience about parents breaking up because mine never have. But whatever happens is supposed to make you stronger for the future. Atleast thats how i look things.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Chest hair...


It's a turn off isn't it? I try to ignore it and look at his gorgeous face whenever i see those pics.



cindel25 said:


> I meant when I said when I was 101 yrs old & skin stays flawless! I started watching in 1986. My parents were happy I wasn't getting into trouble so they put me in front of the tv whenever my "stories" were on.
> 
> Here's more NINJA DRAMA QUEEN SLUTTY BUSSY.
> 
> Busting it wide open like the slut that he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Struggles edges(gorl NO!) but his lipgloss be poppin!


:lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> It's a turn off isn't it? I try to ignore it and look at his gorgeous face whenever i see those pics.


Totally. The rest of him is just damn, damn fine. But the chest hair... no. Just no. Can't do it. Refuse to do it. No.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*










Just gonna leave this here


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Good dick will do it to ya :cool2


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Good dick will do it to ya :cool2


haha XD, i think it will do a little more then that ^-^


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Totally. The rest of him is just damn, damn fine. But the chest hair... no. Just no. Can't do it. Refuse to do it. No.


yeah especialy when its long hair like his :lol



tylermoxreigns said:


> Just gonna leave this here


Nice pic :ex:


There is this spider in my hall way and there is nobody here to slay it, I'm scared:mcgee1


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Just gonna leave this here


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> There is this spider in my hall way and there is nobody here to slay it, I'm scared:mcgee1


Jump on it

Edit: oops bad choice of words


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

lol you know I had to write something Fran, was too easy.
But we're on the forum and not the chat so I couldn't go all x rated with the reply :lol

Moxy knew what her ass was doing when she posted that pic. She set me up to say something nasty


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Jump on it
> 
> Edit: oops bad choice of words


But its on my wall, and its as big as the palm of my hand. I'm afraid to pass it and I have to pee


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ewwww I hate spiders so much. I will scream bloody murder and make the closest person in the vicinity fucking destroy it :lol

You wanna see me be a little bitch? Tell me a bug/insect is in my house lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> But its on my wall, and its as big as the palm of my hand. I'm afraid to pass it and I have to pee


whack it with a book or something. i'd pass you something to kill it but they ain't invented teleporting of items through internet yet.

@Wynter: I'l keep that in mind for future chats during RAW :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Who takes all these exercise pictures of Seth? Is Dean just hovering over him with a camera? Must make for an interesting scene.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> whack it with a book or something. i'd pass you something to kill it but they ain't invented teleporting of items through internet yet.
> 
> @Wynter: I'l keep that in mind for future chats during RAW :lol


Have a weird phobia for spiders everytime I look at one or try to think about killing one my body shivers out of control and I feel sick to my stomach.



What A Maneuver said:


> Who takes all these exercise pictures of Seth? Is Dean just hovering over him with a camera? Must make for an interesting scene.


This takes my mind of it for a sec :yum:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Have a weird phobia for spiders everytime I look at one or try to think about killing one my body shivers out of control and I feel sick to my stomach.


That could be a problem then. I don't like spiders either.

you just need to wait the knight in shiny armor to come home then


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> That could be a problem then. I don't like spiders either.
> 
> you just need to wait the knight in shiny armor to come home then


Thanks for that,just called my dad and he comes home in 20 minutes. He was pissed though :side: dammit I really have to pee.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Thanks for that,just called my dad and he comes home in 20 minutes. He was pissed though :side: dammit I really have to pee.


dont forget to give him a thankyou hug afterwards :agree:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> dont forget to give him a thankyou hug afterwards :agree:


I'll give him one if he comes home quickly


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I'll give him one if he comes home quickly


alright this is what you go, get some gear get the shield's help and tell them to powerbomb it...nah im kidding, but seriously just take a deep breath, look down, run your fucking ass off, jump past the bitch and then look back once your clear, roll around if you have tooo...brush yourself off, get some help... XD


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I've racked of plenty of phobias throughout the years :lol some worse than others.

My fear of bugs is crazy; I will get paranoid, scared and will legit wanna cry depending how big the bug is :lmao

Omg, I remember when a bee was in my bathroom and I didn't know until I was already in there with the bitch. 
So I go in there, grab my wash rag and shit, you know, getting ready to wash my face and brush my teeth.
But then I hear this loud ass fucking BUZZ!! Shit sounded like a lawnmower in my ears i swear lol

So being the scary fuck I am, I screech in the unsexiest way possible, spin around and run as fast as I can...into the bathroom door....face first....my nose was in pain for a couple hours after that :lol


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Looking ZESTY!!











tylermoxreigns said:


> Just gonna leave this here



He gonna need some of this:









I'm out Hoes!!!


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*










Found this on instagram thought I might share it


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> He gonna need some of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out Hoes!!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> alright this is what you go, get some gear get the shield's help and tell them to powerbomb it...nah im kidding, but seriously just take a deep breath, look down, run your fucking ass off, jump past the bitch and then look back once your clear, roll around if you have tooo...brush yourself off, get some help... XD


From what I've seen in his tweeting days spiders scare the shit out of Ambrose too :lol. 



WynterWarm12 said:


> I've racked of plenty of phobias throughout the years :lol some worse than others.
> 
> My fear of bugs is crazy; I will get paranoid, scared and will legit wanna cry depending how big the bug is :lmao
> 
> Omg, I remember when a bee was in my bathroom and I didn't know until I was already in there with the bitch.
> So I go in there, grab my wash rag and shit, you know, getting ready to wash my face and brush my teeth.
> But then I hear this loud ass fucking BUZZ!! Shit sounded like a lawnmower in my ears i swear lol
> 
> So being the scary fuck I am, I screech in the unsexiest way possible, spin around and run as fast as I can...into the bathroom door....face first....my nose was in pain for a couple hours after that :lol


I've had a phobia for wasps my entire life because I'm allergic to their venom. Looking like an oompa loompa because you are swollen up is not sexy :lol. The spider thing is only recently since I've had these crazy nightmares of spiders trying to eat me.

pigeons and rats scare me to.



cindel25 said:


> Looking ZESTY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gonna need some of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out Hoes!!!


Cindel almost made me pee my pants :lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao Moxy that gif!!











Cindel always gotta slay some bitches with her post.
Queen always delivering


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Moxy that gif!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindel always gotta slay some bitches with her post.
> Queen always delivering


She almost slayed my blather alright :lol


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I haven't been on the forum for awhile (computer viruses and crashes killed two laptops) and come back to find there's a part six of the Shield thread. Missed the entertainment and thirst in this thread. I didn't join too long ago but love reading so many great comments and prospects on the future of the Shield guys. Well that and you guys got me inspired to join in the Tumblr craze so I can finally see all these gifs/pictures. No shame when I spam the click and save feature lmao.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i like others posting gifs so i don't have to.

bunny, how long have you been waiting to get in the bathroom then?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> i like others posting gifs so i don't have to.
> 
> bunny, how long have you been waiting to get in the bathroom then?


I think it must be 30 minutes now, its killing me



Divine Arion said:


> I haven't been on the forum for awhile (computer viruses and crashes killed two laptops) and come back to find there's a part six of the Shield thread. Missed the entertainment and thirst in this thread. I didn't join too long ago but love reading so many great comments and prospects on the future of the Shield guys. Well that and you guys got me inspired to join in the Tumblr craze so I can finally see all these gifs/pictures. No shame when I spam the click and save feature lmao.


Welcome back


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I think it must be 30 minutes now, its killing me


i once needed a bathroom break but had to held up over 6 hours before finally getting into one... that felt like eternity.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> i once needed a bathroom break but had to held up over 6 hours before finally getting into one... that felt like eternity.












I would never survive that.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I would never survive that.


I don't know how i survived it.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I can hold my pee when I'm not near my house. I would go a whole school day without using the bathroom, walk home, get within 20 feet of my house and suddenly my bladder would be bursting and ready to go :lol It's so weird.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I can hold out from peeing for hours if I need to. Self control, bitches! 

This thread goes on weird tangents...


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Wait, we are discussing Wynter's bladder problems now? :side: :no:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lol Oh of course, shit is weird now when I add to the conversation :no:

Fuck ya"ll


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah Wynter it's scary how it's always you when weird shit goes down :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

today's pick on wynter day?



Reservoir Angel said:


> This thread goes on weird tangents...


why yes it does but no one's complaining :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I didn't start that topic though! :lol

You've been so mean to me lately Raven!

Yes, Banez, it seems like it


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yes, Banez, it seems like it


no worries, my quantity of picking on you for today is full


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'll save Wynter from others trying to pick on her :lol Once I'm done, ya'll can try :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

So bored I'm gonna watch what I can of TNA Lockdown :lmao

Wish me luck.

I hear Bobby Lashley returned :lmao


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> So bored I'm gonna watch what I can of TNA Lockdown :lmao
> 
> Wish me luck.
> 
> I hear Bobby Lashley returned :lmao


Yup and you see this new "character" called Willow who looks a LOT like Jeff Hardy but when you pay attention to commentary they pretend like they don't know who he is.

Can any of you imagine how Shield would have been booked in TNA?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I started this discussion sorry about that :lol I've got your back Wynter 

So my dad slayed that ugly thing, he was angry but after how he saw how I bolted to the bathroom he just laughed at me :side:

I'm really tired because of that little monster I'm off to bed, night everyone thank you for going this through with me


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

How do you guys even watch TNA? I've tried and I really can't get into it.
I would love an alternative to WWE, but TNA is fuck awful to me :lol

Bunny got my back like a TRUE friend(unlike those losers Banez and Raven  )

NIGHT BUNNY!!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Willow debuted? :lmao

Good Lawd fpalm

Will watch for the lulz.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> How do you guys even watch TNA? I've tried and I really can't get into it.
> I would love an alternative to WWE, but TNA is fuck awful to me :lol



I dont watch. Believe me I've tried a few times last year :lmao

I'd rather watch AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe from TNA Turning Point 2005- nine years ago instead of the current product :lol


Alternative to WWE? NJPW. It's better :cool2


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Willow debuted? :lmao
> 
> Good Lawd fpalm
> 
> Will watch for the lulz.


You also want to see THE HAND!

watch whole PPV and you know what part i mean :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> How do you guys even watch TNA? I've tried and I really can't get into it.
> I would love an alternative to WWE, but TNA is fuck awful to me :lol
> 
> Bunny got my back like a TRUE friend(unlike those losers Banez and Raven  )
> 
> NIGHT BUNNY!!!!


TNA is a clusterfuck when it comes to booking. I think they have a hat where everyone throws ideas before PPV and then they just pull them from hat n see what kind of finish they go for.

Wynter not our fault you are easy to be picked on :lol

and gnite bunny glad you got rescued


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> How do you guys even watch TNA? I've tried and I really can't get into it.
> I would love an alternative to WWE, but TNA is fuck awful to me :lol
> 
> Bunny got my back like a TRUE friend(unlike those losers Banez and Raven  )


love ya boo










I watched tna and I thought it was decent untill Hogan and Bischoff ruined it for me. Now I just don't care :lol at that willow character when I watched that promo I just chuckled for 15 minutes straight.

night night


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I would watch NJPW if I can find some links with subtitles :lol
I'm doubting I can get into the show if I can't tell what the hell is going on.


TNA is such a missed opportunity. They could have been the counter culture to WWE; build up to be something wrestling fans can turn to when they're a little tired of WWE or want something new.
They had the money, not the damn business smarts lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Love you too Bunny!!!


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Will anyone else be watching Main Event live tonight? I don't usually tune in but will to see how things go for the Shield guys. 

I don't think Ambrose will lose his title as I think it would be a wasted opportunity for a more indepth storyline instead. I would love to see him get a clean pin but they will probably do DQ in order to keep Henry's momentum going. Having some more of Dean's psychotic tendencies slip through would be a welcoming addition as well. There's still time left until Mania so it's hard to tell if they are going with the triple threat match. I know I'm going to be bawling when it does happen. All three have been so awesome in keeping up their end of the storyline so it should be interesting to see where things are going from here.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

not sure but if i'm around and awake i'l probably give it a try


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Because it was mentioned, I have to say this about TNA's "Willow". I saw one of his debut promos, and it featured him looking creepy spouting enigmatic nonsense while stalking around the woods.

Call me crazy, but it reminded me of a certain someone...


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Because it was mentioned, I have to say this about TNA's "Willow". I saw one of his debut promos, and it featured him looking creepy spouting enigmatic nonsense while stalking around the woods.
> 
> Call me crazy, but it reminded me of a certain someone...


To be fair to him, Jeff Hardy had the Willow character a loooooooong time ago, I think even before he debuted in the WWF.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The only way I could deal with Dean losing tonight is if this is what begins the break in whatever sanity that boy has left lol
His beloved U.S. title has boost his ego quite and bit, his pride wrapped tightly around that slab of leather and gold, especially since he's the only one in the group with a belt in his possession.

I can't imagine how he would react if he lost the damn thing :lol On some B show like Main Event at that!

Of course I would rather him not lose and what the hell could Henry do with the title anyways? lol

Though, I think something is going to happen since commentary kept bringing up his title reign and also the app had said something about it.

Then again, they could just be talking about it now in order to raise it's importance if he has a match with Big E at Mania(ewwwww)

lol I'm straight up rambling now


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

atleast he's defending the title.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I would watch NJPW if I can find some links with subtitles :lol
> I'm doubting I can get into the show if I can't tell what the hell is going on.
> 
> 
> TNA is such a missed opportunity. They could have been the counter culture to WWE; build up to be something wrestling fans can turn to when they're a little tired of WWE or want something new.
> They had the money, not the damn business smarts lol


thats easy, they are always on youtube, i've watched alot of NJPW stuff from youtube, just search english titles or something and you'll find english versions (sorry for late response, just got off work, somebody payed me 10$ in quarters....-_-)


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

oh shit wynter you just made me remember dean is on tonight, fuck what is channel is that even on? is my second time watching main-event, i forget which channel its on? as in what station? if not, i'll just try to find a stream or something

Edit: ooops, i derped a little, its tomorrow....phew, was gonna start going crazy O_O


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Looks like I gotta come in here and bring you hoes back on track to the important things in life


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Looks like I gotta come in here and bring you hoes back on track to the important things in life


Im okay with this :}, i gladly approve


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

just gonna drop Dean fione ass in this thread and walk away Zero? :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Looks like I gotta come in here and bring you hoes back on track to the important things in life


Since you've dragged our attention back to this man, and I'm now too tired to really be able to filter what I say any more, I must pose the question:

What kinda shit you think Dean's into in the bedroom? Because it strikes me that if any of the Shield is going to be a right kinky, filthy bastard, it's going to be Dean.

So now this is all I'm speculating about. I hope it involves handcuffs, I am fond of those...


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Not exactly Wynter…


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Not exactly Wynter…


I've been having a proper think about this gif ever since I first saw it and I still can't figure out any rational context for exactly why this thing happened.

Not that I'm complaining that it did. Just, you know... it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I've been having a proper think about this gif ever since I first saw it and I still can't figure out any rational context for exactly why this thing happened.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining that it did. Just, you know... it doesn't make much sense.


This was during one of the cyberfights match


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> This was during one of the cyberfights match


Watching a little bit of CyberFights on Youtube, I'm struck with two thoughts:

1) Wrestling kind of loses a lot without a crowd.
2) If you're dirty-minded like yours truly, this can easily look like the non-sex opening part of a low-budget amateur porno film.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Stuck at work and can't watch Main Event tonight so I need to make myself scarce here until I get around to watching. Not sure why I'm even telling you guys. Ambrose defending against Henry. Nervous energy. %[#[?_>_<_?\?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Watching a little bit of CyberFights on Youtube, I'm struck with two thoughts:
> 
> 1) Wrestling kind of loses a lot without a crowd.
> 2) If you're dirty-minded like yours truly, this can easily look like the non-sex opening part of a low-budget amateur porno film.


Because that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

hey guys whats going on just thought i come on in.... *looks at the picture 








MAH GAWD!!!!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Cyberfights is for the viewing please only. Nothing but sexualized wrestling :lol

Something that's totally Seth, because who know that slut is an attention whore.



:lmao Franny! That picture :lol
Perfect reaction!



And take note people, I tried to talk about wrestling and Zero came in like the bad influence she is


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> Stuck at work and can't watch Main Event tonight so I need to make myself scarce here until I get around to watching. Not sure why I'm even telling you guys. Ambrose defending against Henry. Nervous energy. %[#[?_>_<_?\?


isn't it tomorrow? since Main event is on Wed


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

yup, main event's on wednesday... a lot of ppl live on wrong day apparently.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Because that's exactly what it is.


The website doesn't do much to dispel the impression, either. What with the posing men and the line "The CyberFighters are waiting to take you down for the count!"


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> yup, main event's on wednesday... a lot of ppl live on wrong day apparently.


Yet it's being played right now on the WWE network.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Cyberfights is for the viewing please only. Nothing but sexualized wrestling :lol
> 
> Something that's totally Seth, because who know that slut is an attention whore.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao Franny! That picture :lol
> Perfect reaction!
> 
> 
> 
> And take note people, I tried to talk about wrestling and Zero came in like the bad influence she is


 thank you ^^, remembered i had that picture lying somewhere around, came in here after i got done eating...to this Xd, though i dont mind tho


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> And take note people, I tried to talk about wrestling and Zero came in like the bad influence she is


Zero isn't a bad influence. She is _terrific_ influence.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Cyberfights is for the viewing please only. Nothing but sexualized wrestling :lol
> 
> Something that's totally Seth, because who know that slut is an attention whore.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao Franny! That picture :lol
> Perfect reaction!
> 
> 
> 
> And take note people, I tried to talk about wrestling and Zero came in like the bad influence she is


The wrestling u were discussing wasn't shield related. I'm keeping your ass on track missy. I gets no thanks :no:



Reservoir Angel said:


> The website doesn't do much to dispel the impression, either. What with the posing men and the line "The CyberFighters are waiting to take you down for the count!"


Um Angel it IS a softcore porn wrestling company.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



CM12Punk said:


> Yet it's being played right now on the WWE network.


oh, my bad then. There's too much WWE programming these days :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> isn't it tomorrow? since Main event is on Wed


it doesn't air in my country so i don't know if it's billed as "live" but if it's on wed night at 8pm then they must pre tape it like smackdown as in the sd thread it says main event spoilers as well.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> it doesn't air in my country so i don't know if it's billed as "live" but if it's on wed night at 8pm then they must pre tape it like smackdown as in the sd thread it says main event spoilers as well.


ooh that sucks, well i really hope you get to see it, I'm sure you will ^^


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Um Angel it IS a softcore porn wrestling company.


Ah. Then in that case ignore my total naiveness (I'm sure there's a better word for that), I'll be over here in the corner, living in shame and darkness.

Also, this is how you know you're a bit too into wrestling: The Shield and their whole break-up thing is actually inspiring future plot points in my fantasy stories. This probably shouldn't be a thing that happens, but... it's happening.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> ooh that sucks, well i really hope you get to see it, I'm sure you will ^^


yeah should get uploaded on youtube, hope ambrose retains. also this would be the first time iv'e ever watched main event.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

careful res, soon wynter and zero wants detailed stories from you.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> careful res, soon wynter and zero wants detailed stories from you.


Yup. what this guy said :agree:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm pretty sure the only stories they'll be satisfied with is Shield-based smutfics and I'm not writing any of those... at least not now. Maybe on a drunken lonely evening, but I make no promises of any sort.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm pretty sure the only stories they'll be satisfied with is Shield-based smutfics and I'm not writing any of those... at least not now. Maybe on a drunken lonely evening, but I make no promises of any sort.


what they want, they will get. You just have to adapt :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn it. I want a gay guy to write gay smut because honestly I have no idea how that shit goes, well duh. Someone who's actually done it might have a better perspective.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Maybe someday I'll treat you to some, Zero.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

AJ Won :cheer
Dean will lose? :sad:


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ambrose. Henry. US Titel. Oh MY!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Maybe someday I'll treat you to some, Zero.


you're such a tease


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Man, this thread flies, we just got it last night and already 30+ pages, I'm proud.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> you're such a tease


Yup!


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Man, this thread flies, we just got it last night and already 30+ pages, I'm proud.


heh you already know ^^, we all know, once you miss 2-3 hours of not being in the thread, you'll be behind like 10pages XD


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

So, we're talking about a Shield Doujinshi? I'd read it.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I have no clue what we are talking about anymore. I've lost the plot the day i entered this thread.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Great match there between Henry and Ambrose on Main Event, both are very underrated wrestlers around these parts, but my god man Ambrose needs to be spend some serious time with his buddy Solomon Crowe (Sami Callihan) on the proper execution of the headlock driver, because yeeeesh lol.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> I have no clue what we are talking about anymore. I've lost the plot the day i entered this thread.


Me neither Banez, me neither, I am so lost.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Me neither Banez, me neither, I am so lost.


yay i'm not alone! :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dean won :cheer
AJ won :cheer

MainEvent = Happened to we see good match with the champions :clap


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



THANOS said:


> Great match there between Henry and Ambrose on Main Event, both are very underrated wrestlers around these parts, but my god man Ambrose needs to be spend some serious time with his buddy Solomon Crowe (Sami Callihan) on the proper execution of the headlock driver, because yeeeesh lol.


Well, we all know that the HeadLock Driver wasn't exactly his finisher, but yeah he needs to spend sometime with Sami..I mean Crowe.. mostly because I want to see them together again.



Banez said:


> yay i'm not alone! :lol


YOU ARE NEVER ALONE!!! Lol I am so damn behind here and I'm suppose to be a regular here.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Lol I am so damn behind here and I'm suppose to be a regular here.


I'm sure you catch the important parts right?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I can't believe anyone ever thought the titles would change on Main Event :lol

Anyhoo, throwbackkkkkkkk!!!!!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> I'm sure you catch the important parts right?


Yeah, well, I'll just start from were I can because, threads like this fly.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

hahah *points to my avatar* ^^ gotta love that sassyiness of those 3 though, didn't get to see main-event, will catch it tomorrow, please don't fully spoil the match, like i already know who wins, i just wanna find out how the match went and how it ended


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Well, we all know that the HeadLock Driver wasn't exactly his finisher, but yeah he needs to spend sometime with Sami..I mean Crowe.. mostly because I want to see them together again.


Totally lol. I guess he can't really use the Regal running knee anymore since so many people use knee finishers currently like Bryan, Punk (when he was here), and even Rollins was using that springboard flying knee for awhile (not as much recently because of Bryan I think?) but is now finishing matches with the Blackout.


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I have the WWE Network so here are spoilers posted for Main Event. I kept them in tags for those who only have the tv airing available.



Spoiler: a spoiler



There was a lot more of a positive reaction than the previous Raw match between the two. 

Dean was really pumped and showed some more of the twitchy movements throughout the match. Those that love the tongue action will get their fill lol. He got to widen his move-set a bit too when taking advantage of Henry when he was down. Reigns and Rollins didn't physically interfere but did stare down and distract Henry a bit. Rollins did get punched by Henry even though poor Seth didn't do anything but cheer Dean on lol. We know he'll get a hug later to make him feel better though lol. 

A good match with lots of great selling from both Henry and Ambrose. Ambrose ended up getting a pin on Henry.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Holy fuck, this thread was just made yesterday and already has over 330+ replies?:faint:

WF'S BIGGEST DRAWS :ambrose :rollins :reigns



Spoiler: US title match spoiler



But yeah, good match between Henry and Ambrose. Nice that Ambrose actually got to pin him instead of the Shield just jumping on Henry as he's about to beat Ambrose and causing another DQ.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



THANOS said:


> Totally lol. I guess he can't really use the Regal running knee anymore since so many people use knee finishers currently like Bryan, Punk (when he was here), and even Rollins was using that springboard flying knee for awhile (not as much recently because of Bryan I think?) but is now finishing matches with the Blackout.


Sooo, sheamus did stole Midnight Special? Well, Dean did use the leg four on harper tho.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Sooo, sheamus did stole Midnight Special? Well, Dean used the leg four on harper tho.


Yeah Sheamus stealing the midnight special was bullshit and a total prickish thing to do just like Barrett stealing the elbow from Ohno. The headlock driver is a great finisher but it needs to plant the guy spiked on top of his head to look effective. If it's not it just looks like a lazy version of the skull crushing finale or Jeff Jarret's stroke.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



THANOS said:


> Yeah Sheamus stealing the midnight special was bullshit and a total prickish thing to do just like Barrett stealing the elbow from Ohno. The headlock driver is a great finisher but it needs to plant the guy spiked on top of his head to look effective. If it's not it just looks like a lazy version of the skull crushing finale or Jeff Jarret's stroke.


Dean executed The Midnight special perfectly, damn you sheamus, damn you! I know, The Headlock Driver if executed right could look immensely brutal, I don't think Dean is doing a horrible job at doing so but it just needs the right person to sell it well, the only one thus far that had done well at selling it, is Kofi Kingston.


----------



## truelove

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

we're on threat number 6 already I was seriously on the raw discussion last night wtf happened so fast


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



truelove said:


> we're on threat number 6 already I was seriously on the raw discussion last night wtf happened so fast


That's how we roll on The Shield neighborhood.


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



THANOS said:


> Great match there between Henry and Ambrose on Main Event, both are very underrated wrestlers around these parts, but my god man Ambrose needs to be spend some serious time with his buddy Solomon Crowe (Sami Callihan) on the proper execution of the headlock driver, because yeeeesh lol.





Spoiler: Main Event spoiler



Maybe the Driver on Henry looked a little awkward because of the size difference? They showed Dean having a hard time pushing Henry over so maybe it was made to look sluggish because of that. Henry was on his knees too so maybe he couldn't get as much momentum. I'm probably reaching though lol. 

On a side note, I would love to see a Switchblade Conspiracy reunion myself.



Not sure if that should be in spoiler tags lol.



DareDevil said:


> Dean executed The Midnight special perfectly, damn you sheamus, damn you! I know, The Headlock Driver if executed right could look immensely brutal, I don't think Dean is doing a horrible job at doing so but it just needs the right person to sell it well, the only one thus far that had done well at selling it, is Kofi Kingston.


I agree, Kofi sold that Driver beautifully. I believe that Bray sold it pretty well a couple weeks back on the Wyatt rematch but I need to double check on that. Shame he doesn't have the chance to use Midnight Special anymore as a finisher.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Divine Arion said:


> Spoiler: Main Event spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Kofi sold that Driver beautifully. I believe that Bray sold it pretty well a couple weeks back on the Wyatt rematch but I need to double check on that. Shame he doesn't have the chance to use Midnight Special anymore as a finisher.





Spoiler: Main Event spoiler



Bray sold it good but not great, I know is such a shame Dean can't use Midnight Special anymore. Maybe he should get a new finisher, like Crossface Chickenwing following after Butterfly Supplex? Because, I mean, I don't think the wwe would allow him to use anything else from his indy days, those techniques he used are really dangerous.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Just read the spoiler since I couldn't wait for tomorrow.



Spoiler: my response to tonight's Main Event



:clap:dance:mark::homer6


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> Just read the spoiler since I couldn't wait for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my response to tonight's Main Event
> 
> 
> 
> :clap:dance:mark::homer6


And here's my response to Main Event



Spoiler



:batista3

Don't know why the fuck you're so happy about that anchor still being attached to him.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And here's my response to Main Event
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> :batista3
> 
> Don't know why the fuck you're so happy about that anchor still being attached to him.





Spoiler: response



Because Henry would be a waste. Have one of his Shield mates take it off him. Ambrose isn't going to contend for the WWEWHC any time soon, so I want him to hold onto this one as long as he can. I suppose he could go after the IC title but it would be a lateral move the way the belt has been promoted.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> Spoiler: response
> 
> 
> 
> Because Henry would be a waste. Have one of his Shield mates take it off him. Ambrose isn't going to contend for the WWEWHC any time soon, so I want him to hold onto this one as long as he can. I suppose he could go after the IC title but it would be a lateral move the way the belt has been promoted.





Spoiler



Why? The belt means absolutely nothing, it's worse than nothing. It's an ANCHOR. He's not gonna ever be world champion, I get it, it's disgusting business practice and a colossal waste of talent, but at least put him in a high profile feud and unleash his character rather than keeping him in the background with this worthless piece of shit belt. Because as long as he's US champion, he's in the background.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

alright guys and girls, i need to get some sleep, have to wake up early tomorrow for work, so i'll see all of ya tomorrow, probably when i get back or something, was nice discussing things :}, peace out 









alright peace out yall


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And here's my response to Main Event
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> :batista3
> 
> Don't know why the fuck you're so happy about that anchor still being attached to him.


PYRO!!! :cheer How you doing Pyro?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Pretty fucking miserable as a wrestling fan, as always, pretty awesome otherwise.


----------



## TheMessenger921

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

How do these threads manage to reach 35 pages in less than a day? Pretty awesome.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Awwww, Pyro, look just because the best always comes out on top doesn't have to put you down. Need a hug?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hey Pyro, you think John Cena will stop being an absolute fucker and will take Bray seriously some point during this feud?

I cringe every time I think about Cena no selling the Wyatts.

Hopefully WWE will allow Bray to wipe the smile off John's face and show he's not the one to mess with.


Oh and hi!  It's weird with you not poppin in anymore


----------



## LJ1

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Question for those who have read spoilers for this weeks Smackdown.

Nvm, I can't seem to get the spoiler tags working.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> *Hey Pyro, you think John Cena will stop being an absolute fucker and will take Bray seriously some point during this feud?
> *
> I cringe every time I think about Cena no selling the Wyatts.
> 
> Hopefully WWE will allow Bray to wipe the smile off John's face and show he's not the one to mess with.
> 
> 
> Oh and hi!  It's weird with you not poppin in anymore


:lol :lol :lol Wynter, I don't think that's going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Whoa, Dean Ambrose was actually allowed to look good on Main Event. I'm shocked. Maybe they are going to go for that face turn. Or maybe they just don't give a shit about Mark Henry...

Anyone read Smackdown spoilers? Sounds interesting.

Oh and this. Just because.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lol I know Devil. But a girl can hope right? I adore Bray Wyatt and will hate John Cena forever if he shat all over that man:cuss:.
I like John, but he better not test my gangsta : I'll shank a bitch if he buries Bray.



I'm going to look at the spoilers now(I have no willpower )

I'm very happy they let Dean get a legit win on Main Event. It would have been perfect heel Dean for him to scrape out a win by doing something sneaky, but I like they let him beat someone like Mark Henry.
Even got to do his finisher! Though I hear quite sloppily :lol

Either WWE has finally figured out that all 3 are main event material and is building all 3 up, or they want Seth and Dean to look credible in a triple threat match with Roman :lol

Gotta make those two look good when they get their asses handed to them at Mania


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :*lol I know Devil. But a girl can hope right? I* adore Bray Wyatt and will hate John Cena forever if he shat all over that man:cuss:.
> I like John, but he better not test my gangsta : I'll shank a bitch if he buries Bray.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to look at the spoilers now(I have no willpower )
> 
> I'm very happy they let Dean get a legit win on Main Event. It would have been perfect heel Dean for him to scrape out a win by doing something sneaky, but I like they let him beat someone like Mark Henry.
> Even got to do his finisher! Though I hear quite sloppily :lol
> 
> Either WWE has finally figured out that all 3 are main event material and is building all 3 up, or they want Seth and Dean to look credible in a triple threat match with Roman :lol
> 
> Gotta make those two look good when they get their asses handed to them at Mania


I know, I know, I'm also tired of Cena's no selling shit. I'm just messing with Pyro  
About main event. :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I read the Smackdown spoilers and I will def be watching. Very interesting :lol

I still haven't watched Main Event yet, Devil. I'm always wary of matches with Mark Henry :lol

He bores me to tears most of the time


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Awwww, Pyro, look just because *the best always comes out on top* doesn't have to put you down. Need a hug?


? The best never succeeds in this company, if they did there wouldn't be a problem.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Hey Pyro, you think John Cena will stop being an absolute fucker and will take Bray seriously some point during this feud?
> 
> I cringe every time I think about Cena no selling the Wyatts.
> 
> Hopefully WWE will allow Bray to wipe the smile off John's face and show he's not the one to mess with.
> 
> 
> Oh and hi!  It's weird with you not poppin in anymore


Nope. And it's going to get worse because Hogan is in Cena's corner at Mania, which means we're getting one of the worst burials in wrestling history. This has the potential to be TLC 2010 levels of bad. Not watching WM.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

...Oh god, please tell me they're not going to have Hogan leg drop Rowan or Harper???

WWE isn't that evil right? They wouldn't dare have John and Hogan doing poses while Bray is laid out in the ring after an AA and loss 

Oh god, just nope the hell out of that :no: . I forgot all about Hogan fpalm _Fuck_

Surely WWE knows Wyatts are easily one of the most entertaining things on Raw/Smackdown...

I mean, Cena gains nothing with a win over Bray...


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hogan can't physically do anything but him being at ringside guarantees a Wyatt burial.

I've said it before, Bray Wyatt will be doing comedy with Santino in 6 months. That's just how they operate, they don't give one FUCK about talent. Sandow and Barrett have proven that more than conclusively, as well as their failure to push Ambrose as anything but the bitch of The Shield who pisses in his diapers and needs Big Daddy Roman to do all his work for him.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Lel, Pyro is getting mad. Only because Dean won.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hard to envision Cena agreeing to lose if he's not main eventing WM, also hard to envision him losing a 3rd WM in 4 years, even if doing so would be for the greater good of pushing the upstart talent.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Lel, Pyro is getting mad. Only because Dean won.


Dean is fucking awesome, when he wins, GREAT! The problem is, winning here does nothing for him because him winning forces him to continue holding a title that's contributing to his status as a complete bitch.

Winning is not ALWAYS a positive thing. Sometimes it is better to lose. If he lost this title he might actually get back on track. Midcard titles are DEATH.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ok think about this, Seth and Roman just won, if Dean had lost, how would that have made him look?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It just wouldn't make any sense. They make a big deal about how new talents are on the rise and a new era is coming in.
And they're also doing this thing where John believes a talent isn't legit until they go through him.
Well, that won't mean fuck all if they don't allow the freakin talent to go over :lol

I mean, Bray goes over the most popular babyface at the moment, Daniel Bryan, puts on and is apart of two MOTYCs, consistently spits out great promos, apart of some of the best segments on Raw/Smackdown, gets pops as if he's face....just to get fed to Cena??

That would really piss me off omg lol 

It would be nice if WWE made a statement at Mania. Having guys like Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt go over at the biggest wrestling event of the year is like saying "the new generation is here and they're gunning for the top spots".

What best place to cement Bray as a top heel than at WrestleMania 30?

It's about time to take advantage of a young and talented roster. Start building those future stars ,because John/Batista/Orton won't be here forever.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



> Ok think about this, Seth and Roman just won, if Dean had lost, how would that have made him look?


He's already lost a thousand times already, what's one more gonna do? He already looks like BY FAR the weakest member. I don't care about one loss, it's symptomatic of a larger issue which is that holding that belt leads to him getting beaten like a drum every week. I just want the title off him so maybe he can re-build.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Welcome back THANOS. I knew you couldn't stay gone forever. 

Even though I know how the title match ends, I'm still planning on catching it on watchwrestling or something.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Looks like I gotta come in here and bring you hoes back on track to the important things in life


Thank you. :ambrose3




TheMessenger921 said:


> How do these threads manage to reach 35 pages in less than a day? Pretty awesome.


A good number of pages are sometimes spent talking about unrelated stuff. 
I skimmed over a lot before getting to this point. :lol



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Pretty fucking miserable as a wrestling fan, as always, pretty awesome otherwise.





Spoiler: aww pyro don't be sad


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Calabrose again._


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> _You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Calabrose again._


I can't even rep people yet. Apparently I gave out _too_ much yesterday in an attempt to rep my response to Soupbro's bitchslap rep.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> ...Oh god, please tell me they're not going to have Hogan leg drop Rowan or Harper???
> 
> WWE isn't that evil right? They wouldn't dare have John and Hogan doing poses while Bray is laid out in the ring after an AA and loss
> 
> Oh god, just nope the hell out of that :no: . I forgot all about Hogan fpalm _Fuck_
> 
> Surely WWE knows Wyatts are easily one of the most entertaining things on Raw/Smackdown...
> 
> I mean, Cena gains nothing with a win over Bray...


Of course they are going to be prancing over the flattened corpses of the Wyatts. It's mania for fuck's sake and Hogan's last hurrah (hopefully). In their mind, they're giving the fans what we want with regards to Bryan which basically means that Cena's storyline is 100% going to be geared towards glorifying Hogan and Cena. 

BTW, I think Hogan will be most definitely be getting in a couple of minor punches in the match as well for a cheap pop. Hopefully ... just hopefully it'll be done in a way where The Wyatts don't come out looking like complete and utter jobbers.

And even more hopefully this guy will retire forever and we'll never, ever have to see his sagging ass in the WWE again. I'm sorry, but I just don't like Hogan. If I'm prejudiced about anyone in the industry, it's this guy.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh my...


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao omg that picture is so awesome. WWE and the boys are really embracing this tweener role for real :lol

And now I really want a Shield tweener run, because I'm just picturing all the antics, promos and backstage segments :mark:

Seth and Roman though :banderas

EDIT: Oh god, Roman has the lantern in his hand. Someone go check on Pryo, because no one is taking our boy Bray Wyatt seriously lol
I'd do anything to see the video to that :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Can't believe that geek is gonna make it and Wyatt himself isn't. This company.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT: Oh god, *Roman has the lantern in his hand*. Someone go check on Pryo, because no one is taking our boy Bray Wyatt seriously lol


I know right? 8*D



:lmao @ geek


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I love how 2 losses to the Wyatt's still hasn't made Reigns take them seriously. He's gonna be an outstanding top babyface, Cena's already teaching him how to no sell.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*













so much epicness :banderas





and just to be clear... i'm here for the dick....that's it. i've got no ties to the shield other than the primal urge for some dick riding from Seth and Dean, a human merry-go-round if you will. Roman can buy tickets to that show.


plus i just love wrestling in general. been a fan for almost 30 years now. the shield is the first to bring the sexual side out of me when it comes to the sport though.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

they continue to entertain me and be one of the few bright spots every single week. really the mvps of the wwe ever since they debuted imo.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Roman had the troll face with his legs crossed and everything :lmao
I'm telling you, Reigns is best when he gets to be goofy and funny.

But damn, the crowd was presented with that loveliness after a dark match? Lucky fuckers! :lol

How they gonna do my boy Bray like that though?? lol Disrespectful. Cena no sells him and Roman mocks him, smh.

Seriously, they must give the boys a face/tweener run, cause they are gold when they don't' have to be kickass and serious all the time.
Their lighthearted segments and promos are some of the best. They have enough chemistry to pull off less serious roles.

Not full on comedy stable cause...no...ew lol

Sidenote: So many great gifs from Main Event . I'm refraining from drowning this thread in all of them :lol


EDIT: Dean's faces are freakin priceless :lmao Love that man so much.
Gah! Someone needs to upload footage of that asap :mark:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I love how 2 losses to the Wyatt's still hasn't made Reigns take them seriously. He's gonna be an outstanding top babyface, Cena's already teaching him how to no sell.


So Seth isn't wearing dat sheep mask though....


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Seth's only mocking Rowan and he's irrelevant, so whatever.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

But all three of them are no sellin the Wyatts, how you just gonna blame Roman, Pyro :lol

I wish I knew what Dean was saying to Bray lol


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It's all terrible, but Reigns with the lantern and that cheesy grin just makes my blood boil. He knows full well that Bray Wyatt is gonna be doing comedy with Santino in 6 months while he gets to win the title at SummerSlam. It's sickening.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's all terrible, but Reigns with the lantern and that cheesy grin just makes my blood boil. He knows full well that Bray Wyatt is gonna be doing comedy with Santino in 6 months while he gets to win the title at SummerSlam. It's sickening.


It's okay Pyro.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It won't be ok until Bray Wyatt is WWE Champion. Nothing else is acceptable. And that's never going to happen.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Well I tried.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

lol You tried Cali. Its okay boo 


And I know, Pryo. The Shield fan in me finds this hilarious, but I really don't the Wyatts to get ruined. More Luke and Bray. But especially Bray.

The man just got here from NXT and already took WWE by storm. He's young, obviously dedicated to his craft and character, connects with the audience and entertains in the ring; how can't you see the profitable long term investment in the guy?

It's sad I can't be confident WWE will do right by him because he has so many positive qualities. 
WWE sucks at thinking about the long term gain and benefits. It's always about the now and worry about the damage later. Shame.


Sidenote: According to Tumblr, our boys damn near taker over Smackdown. A match and several segments :mark: They must do something Facey, because some of the Tumblr girls are freaking out about a possible face turn :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

wow, majorly behind in this thread...

however have to share my happy news...

got a package from wwe shop today.

1 set of shield dog tags which sit nicely between my boobies - shield is close to my heart :agree:
plus 
1 extra huge shield t-shirt, ordered the biggest size possible so I could use it as a nightgown - yep, I am officially sleeping with the shield :ex: :woolcock:woolcock

meaning all that completely innocently of course - no smutty double meanings there (surely) :angel:angel:angel


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Man, I want shield merch. :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



midnightmischief said:


> wow, majorly behind in this thread...
> 
> however have to share my happy news...
> 
> got a package from wwe shop today.
> 
> *1 set of shield dog tags which sit nicely between my boobies* - shield is close to my heart :agree:
> plus
> 1 extra huge shield t-shirt, ordered the biggest size possible so I could use it as a nightgown - yep, I am officially sleeping with the shield :ex: :woolcock:woolcock
> 
> meaning all that completely innocently of course - no smutty double meanings there (surely) :angel:angel:angel




kada kada kada kada

Must try to get my mind off that :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Just wanted to come into the thread to give Ambrose a solid round of applause :clap:clap:clap:clap 
Not that we expected anything less though 

One thing I have always liked about Ambrose/Mox is how he knows his opponent. The use of psychology and attacking one part of Henry was the way forward and both guys allowed this to be showcased incredibly well. Henry also was allowed to get his spots in when needed too. 

His little quirks coming out more and more each week is exciting!! Him kissing the belt at the end was brilliant :banderas










And when he wouldn't give the belt up at the beginning :lmao










And of course GOAT facial expressions as always :banderas :banderas :banderas

"THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT!" 

I can never/will never get enough of this guy. 

Finally got to see this again... BEAUTIFUL and LONG OVERDUE











And of course

Together we stand, United we fall











-

Also the pictures going around of The Shield/Wyatts at Smackdown. :banderas
Their GOAT is showing :lmao :lmao :lmao

-

And just because I can....










New favourite gif anyone? :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*






:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> And just because I can....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New favourite gif anyone? :lmao


Not my favorite one, but definitely a great one.











tylermoxreigns said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas


The little shit just sits his ass back down. Love it! :banderas


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas


Wow!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I think the Wyatt mockery is funny. A little comic relief never hurt anyone.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I feel like i send Cal the best reps :banderas i hope that dbl blackout happens some day so i could spread that.

Excited for tomorrow. Been spoiled but still exciting.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> I feel like i send Cal the best reps :banderas i hope that dbl blackout happens some day so i could spread that.


I should never have drawn that for you.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

so had to change my signature... 

that shot is GOLD - had me laughing so much


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Did that happen after the dark match? :lol

Must see a video, all videos blocked in office unfortunately


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Did that happen after the dark match? :lol
> 
> Must see a video, all videos blocked in office unfortunately



no idea when it was. Cali posted it and I just had to save it for posterity ;-p
unfortunately, it got little pixelated when I was fooling around trying to resize it for signature use.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It won't be ok until Bray Wyatt is WWE Champion. Nothing else is acceptable. And that's never going to happen.


Well once you've accepted this it's going to be easier to swallow when Reigns spears Bray through the barricade to win th championship. :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dear God :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Dear God :banderas


Perfect gif is perfect :banderas


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas



I always wished that this happens 
Now just hope it happens on TV or PPV

I did not like the photo.
One thing is to do what Dean did because no harm, quite the contrary. 
Another thing is photo where Wyatt were a laughingstock.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The Shield are Face (including Dean :side

What will happen now? 
What will happen at WrestleMania?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Perfect gif is perfect :banderas


I laugh every time I see it. The little shit gets so much abuse and deserves every bit of it. :lmao

I've been meaning to draw up some Ambrose in a chain leash. :hmm:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I laugh every time I see it. The little shit gets so much abuse and deserves every bit of it. :lmao
> 
> *I've been meaning to draw up some Ambrose in a chain leash.* :hmm:


Yes Caly please. (Y)


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: smackdown



Sandow vs. Seth Rollins is up next. Rollins gets the quick win with his finisher. Sandow leaves the ring but Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns roll him back in for a triple power bomb.

Backstage segment with Kane and The Shield. He orders them to be at ringside for tonight's main event but they say they don't take orders from Kane. They'll be out there any way because it's what's best for business.

Kane finds The Shield backstage and brings them to the ring with him.

Kane vs. Big Show is next in the main event. The Shield are at ringside. Show gets the win with a chokeslam. After the match, Kane yells at The Shield for watching him lose. Kane grabs Rollins for a chokeslam but Reigns breaks it up with a big spear. The Shield stand together over Kane as SmackDown ends. so much shield this week. :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Sandow vs. Seth Rollins is up next. Rollins gets the quick win with his finisher. Sandow leaves the ring but Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns roll him back in for a triple power bomb.
> 
> Backstage segment with Kane and The Shield. He orders them to be at ringside for tonight's main event but they say they don't take orders from Kane. They'll be out there any way because it's what's best for business.
> 
> Kane finds The Shield backstage and brings them to the ring with him.
> 
> Kane vs. Big Show is next in the main event. The Shield are at ringside. Show gets the win with a chokeslam. After the match, Kane yells at The Shield for watching him lose. Kane grabs Rollins for a chokeslam but Reigns breaks it up with a big spear. The Shield stand together over Kane as SmackDown ends. so much shield this week. :cheer:cheer:cheer





Spoiler: SD spoilers



I'm so happy that our Shield boys are getting all of this air time! They seem to actually be back on the same page at the moment...but for how long I wonder. :hmm: I still theorize that Dean is just playing things cool and is going to eventually try and get even with Seth.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> And just because I can....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New favourite gif anyone? :lmao


From what match is that gif? You know research purposes 8*D



tylermoxreigns said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas


Why does the good stuff always happen off camera :banderas. Dean and that chair :lol what a little prick he is.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It won't be ok until Bray Wyatt is WWE Champion. Nothing else is acceptable. And that's never going to happen.


No offense but I think you need to be slapped back to reality, because there is more talented that deserves a title shot then your precious little bray.



Calabrose said:


> I laugh every time I see it. The little shit gets so much abuse and deserves every bit of it. :lmao
> 
> I've been meaning to draw up some Ambrose in a chain leash. :hmm:


Yes please


----------



## CarolinaCoog

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Oh my...


This is hysterical. I wish this would've been on TV.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Sandow vs. Seth Rollins is up next. Rollins gets the quick win with his finisher. Sandow leaves the ring but Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns roll him back in for a triple power bomb.
> 
> Backstage segment with Kane and The Shield. He orders them to be at ringside for tonight's main event but they say they don't take orders from Kane. They'll be out there any way because it's what's best for business.
> 
> Kane finds The Shield backstage and brings them to the ring with him.
> 
> Kane vs. Big Show is next in the main event. The Shield are at ringside. Show gets the win with a chokeslam. After the match, Kane yells at The Shield for watching him lose. Kane grabs Rollins for a chokeslam but Reigns breaks it up with a big spear. The Shield stand together over Kane as SmackDown ends. so much shield this week. :cheer:cheer:cheer





Spoiler: Spoiler SD



Wow. Sounds like they're pulling the trigger on a face turn for the faction ... and keeping them together for now. Interesting decision. I would love to see them have a tweener/face run. As long as they don't go the DX route, I can really see this working out well for all three of them.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler SD
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Sounds like they're pulling the trigger on a face turn for the faction ... and keeping them together for now. Interesting decision. I would love to see them have a tweener/face run. As long as they don't go the DX route, I can really see this working out well for all three of them.





Spoiler: spoiler



I hope it's more of a tweener thing too. I can picture the crowd getting behind the Shield, but I can't picture the Shield boys not being total assholes who only look out for themselves.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler: spoiler



Kane's making that triple threat match at mania brothers... 


Ugh. Don't know whether to be happy or sad  :lmao




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Spoiler: SD spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy that our Shield boys are getting all of this air time! They seem to actually be back on the same page at the moment...but for how long I wonder. :hmm: I still theorize that Dean is just playing things cool and is going to eventually try and get even with Seth.





Reaper Jones said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler SD
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Sounds like they're pulling the trigger on a face turn for the faction ... and keeping them together for now. Interesting decision. I would love to see them have a tweener/face run. As long as they don't go the DX route, I can really see this working out well for all three of them.





Spoiler



yep agreed it's just a matter of time really. *evil laugh*










but then again they've been acting like faces/tweeners for a while now so maybe he really does let it go and they have a nice face run before they split. i read a theory yesterday where someone suggested they could go against the authority at mania ie road dogg billy gunn and kane unless they do go with the triple threat but it doesn't seem likely now, i know i'd prefer a face run personally. (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Drew some renditions of random Seth screencaps.










Soupbroooo, wherever you are, I want to end this rep feud! 
Take this offering and let us be friends once more!


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dean is fucking awesome, when he wins, GREAT! The problem is, winning here does nothing for him because him winning forces him to continue holding a title that's contributing to his status as a complete bitch.
> 
> Winning is not ALWAYS a positive thing. Sometimes it is better to lose. If he lost this title he might actually get back on track. Midcard titles are DEATH.


I think you are hitting on some good points here about sometimes it is better to lose. Now, I don't think losing the US Title to Mark Henry is a good idea but, losing a midcard title might not be a bad thing. Here's a few examples.

1.) Randy Savage losing the IC Title to Steamboat at Wrestlemania 3. The match was amazing and the next year Savage won the WWE Title.

2.) Bret Hart losing the IC Title to British Bulldog at Summerslam 92. This loss showed WWE that Bret Hart could be the main champion and a few months later he was.

3.) Stone Cold losing to Bret Hart at Wrestlemania 13. The match that stole the show at that wrestlemania. But, also the match that showed Austin was ready to be WWE Champion. One year later Austin won the big one.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I love how 2 losses to the Wyatt's still hasn't made Reigns take them seriously. He's gonna be an outstanding top babyface, Cena's already teaching him how to no sell.


Can't agree here. Why would he? Cause they can beat him 3 on 1? Bray hasn't shown he can beat Roman. In thier one on one match Roman had him beat until Dean cause the DQ. Kayfabe The Shield beat The Shield not the scary poor version of Duck Dynasty.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's all terrible, but Reigns with the lantern and that cheesy grin just makes my blood boil. He knows full well that Bray Wyatt is gonna be doing comedy with Santino in 6 months while he gets to win the title at SummerSlam. It's sickening.


Just wondering why are you so convinced Roman is getting the title at SummerSlam? I think Roman's future is bright and that he deserves to be giving the opportunity to be WWE World Champion but, I don't think it will be at SummerSlam. I think it will be at Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Come on, there's multi quote for a reason. fpalm


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Come on, there's multi quote for a reason. fpalm


Sorry thread moves so fast that I'm reading post back from pages and pages.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Drew some renditions of random Seth screencaps.


:mark: :mark: :mark: Caly!!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I think Pyro is one of the only people I know who can actually confuse his own opinion with fact. It's quite astonishing. His "Wyatt doing comedy and Reigns as champ at Summerslam" has gone from cynical bitching to being some kind of fact of reality to the point that Roman Reigns has apparently been told that's the plan for the two of them.


----------



## gothmog 3rd

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Are the Shield doing a collective face turn atm? And not breaking up?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I think Pyro is one of the only people I know who can actually confuse his own opinion with fact. It's quite astonishing. His "Wyatt doing comedy and Reigns as champ at Summerslam" has gone from cynical bitching to being some kind of fact of reality to the point that Roman Reigns has apparently been told that's the plan for the two of them.


Yeah, but Pyro's gonna Pyro. Sometimes I just have to disregard most of what he says because if I respond then it will just be a never-ending circle of fuckery when I could be spending that time drawing Ambrose leashed up or something.


... :side:





:ambrose3


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Caly and Pyro have out of this world chemistry. You both should star in a rom com or something :lmao


EDIT:


Spoiler: Smackdown



Yep, calling it now. With them pissing Kane off on both shows this week, he's gonna be making a triple threat for the US title as a fuck you to the boys.

They try staying together and as tweeners/faces until then but after the Mania match, one or the other is turning on his team for good.

This short lived tweener/face run from now until Mania is gonna be awesome guys. Enjoy while it lasts.


----------



## Set For Seth

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Just gonna leave this here


I'll just let the good sis Kylie to show you where to stick it, Sethie <3


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Caly and Pyro have out of this world chemistry. You both should star in a rom com or something :lmao


You can try and ship it all you want. It ain't happenin'.
The others can have the Pyro.











> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, calling it now. With them pissing Kane off on both shows this week, he's gonna be making a triple threat for the US title as a fuck you to the boys.
> 
> They try staying together and as tweeners/faces until then but after the Mania match, one or the other is turning on his team for good.
> 
> This short lived tweener/face run from now until Mania is gonna be awesome guys. Enjoy while it lasts.


I can see that happening, but it's too soon to know for sure. I wouldn't be completely against this route.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> You can try and ship it all you want. It ain't happenin'.
> The others can have the Pyro.


See, it's stuff like this that only causes us to ship it more. Lol. 

Anyways, I really can't imagine the forum once Cena buries Wyatt at mania. I'll probably be around bitching about it too, because Cena burying Wyatt really is infuriating .. And I'm not even a Wyatt fan. I'm still waiting for him to grow on me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> See, it's stuff like this that only causes us to ship it more. Lol.


So either way...I'm screwed...

Perfect.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Eh? I don't know but I'm pretty confident Wyatt's going to win. Doesn't even have to be clean, just win. Yeah have Cena and Hogan chase them off once the match is over and pose maybe.

On second thought, I was 99% certain Wyatt was going over Cena. But now that I hear Hogan will be at his corner, my confidence has dropped to single digits. Maybe at Extreme Rules.

Even so, I think Wyatt's future is safe.

*EDIT:* I'm sure everyone would gladly give up Pyro for you Caly :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Cali knows better than to ship herself with Pyro *ahem*


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> *EDIT:* I'm sure everyone would gladly give up Pyro for you Caly :lmao


I'm not so sure about that. I've noticed a rise in pyro thirst in here. They can have em.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Cali knows better than to ship herself with Pyro *ahem*


In more ways than one. :lol



OH HEY, AMBROLLINS!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I've noticed a rise in pyro thirst in here. They can have em.
> 
> 
> In more ways than one. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> OH HEY, AMBROLLINS!


That last one :lol



















Why does he have to be this adorable at times.:lenny


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Raven needs to stop trying to be messy or he's going to get those feathers plucked


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Eh? I don't know but I'm pretty confident Wyatt's going to win. Doesn't even have to be clean, just win. Yeah have Cena and Hogan chase them off once the match is over and pose maybe.
> 
> On second thought, I was 99% certain Wyatt was going over Cena. But now that I hear Hogan will be at his corner, my confidence has dropped to single digits. Maybe at Extreme Rules.
> 
> Even so, I think Wyatt's future is safe.
> 
> *EDIT:* I'm sure everyone would gladly give up Pyro for you Caly :lmao


I would think that Wyatt would win but, with Cena pushing the whole "you have to go through me" gimmick now it leads me to believe that Cena will be going through a lot of people to build this gimmick and then when WWE decides on who will replace Cena they will "go through Cena" in a pass the torch moment. The person who goes through Cena could very well be currently a member of The Shield.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> That last one :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does he have to be this adorable at times.:lenny


I know! That adorable little shit~


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Anyways, I really can't imagine the forum once Cena buries Wyatt at mania. I'll probably be around bitching about it too, because Cena burying Wyatt really is infuriating .. And I'm not even a Wyatt fan. I'm still waiting for him to grow on me.


People assume way too much and there's still 3 weeks to go till mania.Granted the build hasn't started well and Cena no-sells anything that moves including the Bella twin. I'd give benefit of a doubt and you could see the outcome bit more clearer after 3 weeks.

Dont also see whats there to gain if Cena goes over, but i do see what there is to gain if Wyatt goes over.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> That last one :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does he have to be this adorable at times.:lenny


haha thats so adorable :}, love that. Referee:"c'mon ambrose give me the belt" Ambrose:"no fuck you" referee:c'mon give it to me damn it" Ambrose:"noo it belongs to me, but fine i'll let you borrow it" ^^ that fucker is always pulling shit like that XD


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> People assume way too much and there's still 3 weeks to go till mania.Granted the build hasn't started well and Cena no-sells anything that moves including the Bella twin. I'd give benefit of a doubt and you could see the outcome bit more clearer after 3 weeks.
> 
> Dont also see whats there to gain if Cena goes over, but i do see what there is to gain if Wyatt goes over.


"Optimism is the opiate of the WWE fans." 

I really should get me some  

Honestly, if Bryan's fans had been eternal optimists, or had given Bryan's fate to the WWE we would never have gotten what we wanted. So there. 

Of course the WWE has everything to gain from Wyatt losing to Cena. Cena's fans go home happy. Hogan gets one last chance to prance around peacocking his pecks and gets his final WM moment. 

In fact, fans should be grateful that they're getting one last chance to see that oiled up baffoon in red and yellow fur at ring-side one last time. 

This program is so not about Wyatt that it's not even funny. I know we want to see more than there is. 

Anyways, Wyatt will of course recover from this - but that doesn't change the fact that he's not beating Vince's golden boy. Especially not since Cena has not picked up a PPV win Since HIAC.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> People assume way too much and there's still 3 weeks to go till mania.Granted the build hasn't started well and Cena no-sells anything that moves including the Bella twin. I'd give benefit of a doubt and you could see the outcome bit more clearer after 3 weeks.
> 
> Dont also see whats there to gain if Cena goes over, but i do see what there is to gain if Wyatt goes over.


If Cena is pushing the "you have to go through me" gimmick there is a lot to gain from a Cena win here. Random Example Wyatt tried didn't get it done. Then Rusev tries doesn't get it done. Then Graves from NXT tries doesn't get it done. Rusev tries doesn't get it done. Then Slate Randall from NXT tries beats Cena and now Slate Randall is established as a upper mid-card to main event player.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I've noticed we get a lot of wyatts/cena talk in here. I know that we go off topic from time to time, but is there no thread for it elsewhere or something?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I've noticed we get a lot of wyatts/cena talk in here. I know that we go off topic from time to time, but is there no thread for it elsewhere or something?


So hit people with shield gifs and get us all back on track?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Well to be fair this topic goes on a Harry Potter tangent at times and that has fuck all to do with wrestling. At least Cena and Bray are relevant as the shield might not be done with them as yet. :draper2


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I've noticed we get a lot of wyatts/cena talk in here. I know that we go off topic from time to time, but is there no thread for it elsewhere or something?


Not my fault people keep quoting me. 










But I'll try to behave from now  Mostly ...


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I already recognize that we have a penchant for going off topic, but...nevermind.
I don't really know why I bothered saying anything just knowing that fact alone.

Normally I don't like playing forum police. I guess I'll just shut up and leave that up to the actual mods.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I STILL BELIEVE. 

Ambrose - the charm or 'heart' of the Shield. 
Rollins - the kamikaze and 'brain' of the Shield.
Reigns - the muscle or 'presence' of the Shield.

-MMM


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I STILL BELIEVE.
> 
> Ambrose - the charm or 'heart' of the Shield.
> Rollins - the kamikaze and 'brain' of the Shield.
> Reigns - the muscle or 'presence' of the Shield.
> 
> -MMM


The heart of the shield eh? I kinda like that. :ambrose


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I already recognize that we have a penchant for going off topic, but...nevermind.
> I don't really know why I bothered saying anything just knowing that fact alone.
> 
> Normally I don't like playing forum police. I guess I'll just shut up and leave that up to the actual mods.


It's that AntiCena within you!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It's all connected. Shield- Wyatts- Bryan- Cena- Kane. Going off topic happens, atleast it's still about wrestling 

But back to the Shield now (Y) Gonna watch that Ambrose/Henry match from Main Event.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Finally got through 25 pages of thread :lol



tylermoxreigns said:


> Just gonna leave this here


Oh hello, sweetheart :yum:



What A Maneuver said:


> Who takes all these exercise pictures of Seth? Is Dean just hovering over him with a camera? Must make for an interesting scene.


Let the plot bunnies loose.



psycho bunny said:


> There is this spider in my hall way and there is nobody here to slay it, I'm scared:mcgee1


This gif.

Spiders I can handle. But cockroaches I absolutely cannot.



Reservoir Angel said:


> Also, this is how you know you're a bit too into wrestling: The Shield and their whole break-up thing is actually inspiring future plot points in my fantasy stories. This probably shouldn't be a thing that happens, but... it's happening.


:lol If I ever get my novel published, I should probably be thanking Punk, AJ Lee, Seth, and Dean in my acknowledgements because they've inspired entire story arcs, mannerisms, and characters there.

DEAN WON!!!!!! :cheer



Calabrose said:


> Oh my...


:banderas Why is this so freaking awesome



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> so much epicness :banderas


And they just keep coming :mark: :mark:



tylermoxreigns said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas


THANK YOU.



Calabrose said:


> I should never have drawn that for you.


Trust me, no one regrets that drawing 



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Sandow vs. Seth Rollins is up next. Rollins gets the quick win with his finisher. Sandow leaves the ring but Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns roll him back in for a triple power bomb.
> 
> Backstage segment with Kane and The Shield. He orders them to be at ringside for tonight's main event but they say they don't take orders from Kane. They'll be out there any way because it's what's best for business.
> 
> Kane finds The Shield backstage and brings them to the ring with him.
> 
> Kane vs. Big Show is next in the main event. The Shield are at ringside. Show gets the win with a chokeslam. After the match, Kane yells at The Shield for watching him lose. Kane grabs Rollins for a chokeslam but Reigns breaks it up with a big spear. The Shield stand together over Kane as SmackDown ends. so much shield this week. :cheer:cheer:cheer





Spoiler: SD



:dance :cheer What is air when there's SD?? 

I see the Triple Threat coming soon now that they've officially antagonized Kane. They might get involved in an Authority-related match at WM, but it could happen at Extreme Rules. Like a twisted anniv celebration.





Calabrose said:


> Drew some renditions of random Seth screencaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupbroooo, wherever you are, I want to end this rep feud!
> Take this offering and let us be friends once more!


:mark:



Calabrose said:


> OH HEY, AMBROLLINS!


WHY CAN I NOT REP YOU.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> It's that AntiCena within you!


I'm actually rather indifferent towards the guy at this point. 



Quoth the Raven said:


> It's all connected. Shield- Wyatts- Bryan- Cena- Kane. Going off topic happens, atleast it's still about wrestling
> 
> But back to the Shield now (Y) Gonna watch that Ambrose/Henry match from Main Event.


I....guess? Well like I said I'm just gonna keep my mouth shut about it from now on. If a mod feels the need to step in and say something then that will be their call.



JacqSparrow said:


> WHY CAN I NOT REP YOU.


REP 15 MORE PEOPLE


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Drew some renditions of random Seth screencaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupbroooo, wherever you are, I want to end this rep feud!
> Take this offering and let us be friends once more!


That's a masterpiece right there :clap if you want to admit defeat then this feud can end. I know my reps have got you down for the 9 count, one more and it'll be all over. 

:rollins but yeah, awesome work. Your drawings get better and better.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> That's a masterpiece right there :clap if you want to admit defeat then this feud can end. I know my reps have got you down for the 9 count, one more and it'll be all over.
> 
> :rollins but yeah, awesome work. Your drawings get better and better.


You're just lucky there are more gifs out there of Seth getting the upper hand on Dean than vice versa. I'll admit defeat in this "war", but my opinion can't be swayed. How about we just agree to disagree?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

SoupBro and Cali? :hmm:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It kinda started in the chatbox. I think Soup is trying to convert me into a Rollins mark.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

why not just agree you lost the battle but will win the war. much nicer for you that way


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> You're just lucky there are more gifs out there of Seth getting the upper hand on Dean than vice versa. I'll admit defeat in this "war", but my opinion can't be swayed. How about we just agree to disagree?


This gif says it all









Now we can squash Vic whenever he starts trolling :lel


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> REP 15 MORE PEOPLE


That might take a while, so here you go

:rep:




SubZero3:16 said:


> SoupBro and Cali? :hmm:


:lmao all the couples in here!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> This gif says it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can squash Vic whenever he starts trolling :lel


When I first glanced at the gif I thought Ambrose was giving a Rollins a peck on the cheek. Needless to say I'm disappointed.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hot damn, those Shield/Wyatt pictures and video! This thread moves so fast, I somehow missed it completely. Ahh, why can I never get enough of those guys feuding? 
And the stare down with Bray and Dean :lenny I'm slightly convinced Dean is enamored by Bray just a bit. I approve.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> This gif says it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Now we can squash Vic whenever he starts trolling* :lel


Yussssss
I'm down with that.











SubZero3:16 said:


> When I first glanced at the gif I thought Ambrose was giving a Rollins a peck on the cheek. Needless to say I'm disappointed.


:lmao



Banez said:


> why not just agree you lost the battle but will win the war. much nicer for you that way


Soup is just as stubborn as I am if not more. No one _loses_ if everyone's happy. At least in this situation.



JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao all the couples in here!


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Guess you two have whole eternity to feud then :lol

p.s. stubborn people are awesome, probably coz i fall in that category. i only give up if it serves a higher purpose for me.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Going to go watch that Ambrose and mark Henry match later tonight, is it good?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Going to go watch that Ambrose and mark Henry match later tonight, is it good?


Pretty solid match dude. Great psychology by Ambrose, knowing how to work the bigger guy and wear him down. Henry got some nice strong moves in too so didn't look weak. Of course some A+ Ambrose facial expressions and bromance moments always helps too :lol


-

Also Soupbro, you can stop posting dat Rollins smiley in my rep, ain't turning on my bro Ambrose. Ambrose before hoes bitches. However I'm Ambrollins fo' life so he's a close second (more like a 1.5) :lmao


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I STILL BELIEVE.
> 
> Ambrose - the charm or 'heart' of the Shield.
> Rollins - the kamikaze and 'brain' of the Shield.
> Reigns - the muscle or 'presence' of the Shield.
> 
> -MMM



I STILL BELIEVE. 

COMMUNITY DICK - 









NINJA DRAMA QUEEN - 









FLAWLESS HAIR -


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Woah, when did Reigns sitting in Wyatt's chair ever happen? Was that on a recent Smackdown or something and I missed it?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Woah, when did Reigns sitting in Wyatt's chair ever happen? Was that on a recent Smackdown or something and I missed it?


Dark match at last night's Smackdown.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

MAINT EVENT TONIGHT!! :mark: :mark: :mark: I already know the results but still...


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Pretty solid match dude. Great psychology by Ambrose, knowing how to work the bigger guy and wear him down. Henry got some nice strong moves in too so didn't look weak. Of course some A+ Ambrose facial expressions and bromance moments always helps


 hah awesome, thank you, can't wait to see it ^^, and also so that means that would be a match we wont see on SD this week?


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

also XD haha really Tyler? he sent me an Ambrose smiley ^-^


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

SHIELD THREAD MADE IT TO 6!!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> also XD haha really Tyler? he sent me an Ambrose smiley ^-^


He's trying to turn me man.
Not happening.










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Is it just me or is everybody seeing these weird ass rep bars which kinda suck?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Is it just me or is everybody seeing these weird ass rep bars which kinda suck?


it's not just you. And i agree i liked the other style more


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

yup. normally happens when the site isn't working properly.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> yup. normally happens when the site isn't working properly.


Huh... I'm just glad it's not only me seeing it. Because that would mean my shitty laptop and its shitty internet was again having a dalliance with utter pointless nonsense. Again.


----------



## JY57

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> He's trying to turn me man.
> Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


We need to tie you to a chair and just make you watch this over and over until you've been turned.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Don't mind me. Just reposting this pic incase Pyro didn't see it.


----------



## Gilly?

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The Shield have just been about perfect the last 6 months and I really hope WWE put their split on hold and give them a bit of a face run. Each member has had their limelight, starting with Dean Ambrose. His promo work is brilliant and portraying him as the cocky, arrogant and unreliable leader was a great start. Reigns is clearly going to be a huge draw in the future and now they're showing what Rollins can do, he's been superb lately.

I've been fantasy booking in my head and I'd really enjoy it if at Wrestlemania, Orton and Kane come down to the ring and beat down on Bryan in his match against Triple H.

"Sierra, Hotel, Echo, India, Lima, Delta" out come the Shield to save Bryan, turning face in the process. I'd give them until the Authority story line is over and then have them go their own ways with them serving justice of the highest order in helping stop The Authority.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

When The Shield breaks up, I hope Reigns & Rollins remain a tag team for a while, the two of them belong together.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> When The Shield breaks up, I hope Reigns & Rollins remain a tag team for a while, *the two of them belong together*.


i support this. :agree:


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, calling it now. With them pissing Kane off on both shows this week, he's gonna be making a triple threat for the US title as a fuck you to the boys.
> 
> They try staying together and as tweeners/faces until then but after the Mania match, one or the other is turning on his team for good.
> 
> This short lived tweener/face run from now until Mania is gonna be awesome guys. Enjoy while it lasts.





Spoiler: Spoiler for Smackdown



You got a point. I can honestly see them going that route. They would be upset about having to face each other at first but then the egos start seeping through. Reigns going to troll Dean about taking his title away. Dean getting overly protective and twitchy about his friends trying to take his title away. Rollins trying to play peacemaker but get sick of their bickering. It's going to be an interesting next few weeks.



Thank you to those for sharing the Dark Match video and pictures from SD. Absolutely love their trolling. Anything with the Shield and Wyatt is always gold.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> i support this. :agree:


They have great chemistry as a team, they're like brothers.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> They have great chemistry as a team, they're like brothers.


I don't think that's what SubZero meant.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Zero didn't mean that at all :lmao


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Finally got through 25 pages of thread :lol
> 
> 
> .


just do like me and play it cool like you've been here all along 8*D


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> just do like me and play it cool like you've been here all along 8*D


DEEEPPPTTT!!! I've missed you, ya bastard!!


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I kinda wish it was monday already


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You and me both Banez. Though, I'm quite excited for Smackdown :mark:
The spoilers have been pretty great. Any show where my boys are featured is awesome in my book (Y)

Still haven't watched Main Event yet, I should probably get on that :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I rarely watch Smackdown, think i've only watched ever one Main event episode.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm not the biggest Smackdown fan. More so because I detest the audio editing. It really takes me out of the show.
But some of the Shield's best promos and segments are from there, so I make sure to watch when they're on. Sometimes Smackdown manages to put out a pretty great episode overall so that's a plus.

Main Event? I watched one Shield match with the Los Matadores/Sin Cara and a half an episode last year :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> DEEEPPPTTT!!! I've missed you, ya bastard!!


aww so cute how that puppy bites the kitty cat's ear lol 

anywayyys.

DEVILLLL I MISSED YOU TOO!!


----------



## LJ1

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Even my 64 year old mother likes Roman Reigns she thinks he is sexy.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Does anybody know this submission move Ambrose did to Mark Henry on Main Event?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

looks like half boston crab to me.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Follow The Buzzards?
Wait what...


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Only times I've watched Main Event are the first episode with Punk vs Sheamus, another random one with Rollins vs Goldust and the one with Shield vs Los Matadores/Sin Cara (great match) :lol

Delayed watching Ambrose vs Henry again coz it's OKADA time :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I don't think that's what SubZero meant.





WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero didn't mean that at all :lmao












Oh you two know me so well.


----------



## ambrosegirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That match with Henry was awful. They don't mesh very well together, and no offense but I just don't like watching fat guys wrestle. Another problem was that they always limit ambrose. I fucking hate this bullshit, he can wrestle his ass off, and it's like they're trying to hide his skills or something, like WTF?? The fact that he has no problem executing every role you give him perfectly doesn't mean you have to bury his character to empower another wrestler..it's getting too unbearable.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

He's done great in the two Wyatt matches and The Shield summit recently. Plus, he actually won a title defense. Most of the time, the guys in the ring call the match so despite Ambrose being a bit neutered, most of how his match is structured comes down to him and his opponent.

Anyway, what I mean to say is calm down :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Anyone else wonder why Wyatts are still feuding with Shield AND Cena? Not that I mind, but it makes me think Shield might get involved in the Cena/Wyatt match at XXX. Their face turn is already rumored, so it got me thinking.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> We need to tie you to a chair and just make you watch this over and over until you've been turned.


I will say that is a rather nice titantron.


----------



## ambrosegirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> He's done great in the two Wyatt matches and The Shield summit recently. Plus, he actually won a title defense. Most of the time, the guys in the ring call the match so despite Ambrose being a bit neutered, most of how his match is structured comes down to him and his opponent.
> 
> Anyway, what I mean to say is calm down :lol


That is the only reason I wanna see the shield split up already, just so ambrose will have the chance to shine as an individual and not always be outshined just to put others over.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I thought the match with Henry was good. Henry isn't a fast worker and Dean utilized the time very well. His psychology was great and he took out a man bigger and stronger than him by attacking and weakening his leg.
He kept Mark on the ground and worked him.
Dean had good control of the match and played it smart by keeping Henry on the mat. 
He can't slam Henry's big ass and the moves you can perform on him is limited. 
I liked it; way more than their previous match up in fact. 
Dean actually looked like a competitor instead being scared and tossed around the whole match. He got a clean win and looked good. 
His mannerisms and antics were great too.
He came out the gate derping. Jumping over the barricade with his tongue all out and making a face :lol
All and all, I can't complain 

Roman's face when Henry punched Seth :lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

And because I love Dean with his crazy ass:dance 

































Please never stop being yourself, Dean :lol Dean looks like such a little shit in the first two gifs lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> This gif says it all


That camera angle :lol



Deptford said:


> SHIELD THREAD MADE IT TO 6!!!!


DEPT!!!!!!!! YOU'VE BEEN MISSED!!!












SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh you two know me so well.


It is you we're talking about












WynterWarm12 said:


> I thought the match with Henry was good. Henry isn't a fast worker and Dean utilized the time very well. His psychology was great and he took out a man bigger and stronger than him by attacking and weakening his leg.
> He kept Mark on the ground and worked him.
> Dean had good control of the match and played it smart by keeping Henry on the mat.
> He can't slam Henry's big ass and the moves you can perform on him is limited.
> I liked it; way more than their previous match up in fact.
> Dean actually looked like a competitor instead being scared and tossed around the whole match. He got a clean win and looked good.
> His mannerisms and antics were great too.
> He came out the gate derping. Jumping over the barricade with his tongue all out and making a face :lol
> All and all, I can't complain
> 
> *Roman's face when Henry punched Seth* :lmao


That made me :lmao Roman's going to kill Mark Henry for that


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I finally got around to watching the Main Event match.

CHRIST Ambrose and Henry have great chemistry. :banderas
I just love how they were introduced like it was a legit title fight. The pops that both men got were amazing too. Oh, and the match itself...Henry really knows how to sell an injury all throughout. Whenever Ambrose would fuck up his knee Henry's cries sounded so real. THIS is how to make a believable match with a big guy against a smaller guy. 

Oh and when Henry went after Seth. :banderas Roman's reaction to his man gettin shoved :banderas :banderas

Granted Ambrose's finisher didn't turn out as good as it could have, but at least that pales in comparison to the match as a whole. I love seeing Ambrose dish out the technical moves. He's so versatile. This is the best match I've seen Henry in for some time and it was on Main Event of all things. Great job Ambrose and Henry! :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> Serious question: does Reigns have a name for that big ass kick he does outside the ring?


I've heard Michael Cole mentioning it on commentary, he said "Samoan Leap" What do you think about the name? it's not bad.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I thought the match with Henry was good. Henry isn't a fast worker and Dean utilized the time very well. His psychology was great and he took out a man bigger and stronger than him by attacking and weakening his leg.
> He kept Mark on the ground and worked him.
> Dean had good control of the match and played it smart by keeping Henry on the mat.
> He can't slam Henry's big ass and the moves you can perform on him is limited.
> I liked it; way more than their previous match up in fact.
> Dean actually looked like a competitor instead being scared and tossed around the whole match. He got a clean win and looked good.
> His mannerisms and antics were great too.
> He came out the gate derping. Jumping over the barricade with his tongue all out and making a face :lol
> All and all, I can't complain
> 
> Roman's face when Henry punched Seth :lmao


This by far one of my favorite single matches of Ambrose. That psychology of him aiming the injured knee most of the time in the match was great. He hit the knee with a few punches from each of the ends of the ring so Henry stays down. He also did one submission (which can anybody tell me what the name is) and a finisher. Can't believe he won cleanly too via pinfall! Im just happy that its not a DQ.:cheer


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> Anyone else wonder why Wyatts are still feuding with Shield AND Cena? Not that I mind, but it makes me think Shield might get involved in the Cena/Wyatt match at XXX. Their face turn is already rumored, so it got me thinking.


Good thought there. If they turn face and help Cena how will that affect their storyline? Since they feuded with Cena before it just doesnt make sense. I think they're a tweener stable. They're only 'face' for this Wyatt feud but in regular tag matches they're heel. But who knows...


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Agreed Cali, I really enjoyed the match. 
Those who called it shit or bad make me fpalm.
Why? Because it was a paced match instead of fast and filled with spots?
It was a great showing between Mark and Dean considering the size and ring style difference between the two. 
Dean's use of psychology was perfect and he pulled out a credible win.
Much better match beteen those two than last time. Loved they let Dean have control over the match, bust out some moves and showed he could believably take out a guy like Henry.

Good shit there (Y)

Main Event as a whole was pretty good. I really enjoyed the match between Natayla and AJ. They got a lot of time and was able to put on a great match with some storytelling. 
See what happens when you put good female workers together and actually give them freaking time WWE


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Still haven't gotten around to watching Ambrose/Henry coz I've been catching up on my NJPW 

Tonight, must watch it.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Raven! Point me towards somewhere I can watch NJPW. English subtitles are very much welcomed :lol

And hurry up and watch mister!
It was good and the Divas match wasn't bad at all. Good crowd at the show too.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You don't need subtitles to enjoy it. It's more fun this way honestly :lol I'll let you know via PM once I get off work, but do check out the Puro threads in the Other Wrestling section. Posters there are very helpful and knowledgeable (Y)


Yeah yeah gonna watch this week :lol I never miss SD so will make sure I'm done with Main Event before catching SD.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Thanks! 
I've been wanting to watch NJPW for a while, but didn't know where to start.
They must not have storylines in NJPW because how would you keep up without subs dude? :lol

And hi Res!!!! I see you lurkin bitch :


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh they do have, but most of the stories and rivalries are told inside the ring. Also, nothing too convoluted- mostly I'm fighting you coz I wanna prove I'm better, or I want that belt so we are feuding, things like that. Of course you have the Bullet Club, an all gaijin stable looking for respect but otherwise it's easy to follow and quite interesting :lol

There aren't much promos and the like, but there are simple storylines. Watch for a while and you can follow it.

I'll tell you via PMs later


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ah ok. Thanks Raven!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman's face when Henry punched Seth :lmao


Somebody gonna get their ass kicked! Mark's own theme song is gonna come back to bite him :lol

To be fair though, Seth only went running his mouth at Mark because he knew that Roman was behind him.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Seth's kinda toned down his trash talking and copying his opponents' taunts lately. Fits nicely with their ongoing arc. Good to see that :lol

He's being "reasonable" instead of the annoying little brother who's got a big brother to back him up :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

He ain't have to do Seth like that though :lmao
Mark could have ignored the shit talking.

Seth holding his head at the end of the match like he had to defend the title and shit :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Seth always ends up with his hand on the head, even when he is not in the match.
He always hurts


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Seth always ends up with his hand on the head, even when he is not in the match.
> He always hurts


:lol its so true; after every match he's holding that damn head lol. That boy always getting himself into something and putting his body in harm's way.

I swear he's a secret pain whore


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg

*Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

I mean, they broke the stereotype that the leader should always be the skinnier and less intimidating wrestler and that the powerhouse should turn on his leader instead of the otherwise, the weaker turning on the strongest because of the jealousy. Yeah, since the begining i accepted Ambrose as the "leader", but Reigns is the most chilled, silent and powerful from all of them, so that's the reason he's portrayed as he is. Rollins and Ambrose are having issues between each other throwing punches and stuff, but Reigns is portrayed as if he has some issue with other shield member and he gets punched like that he's probably going to break him down. Reigns's aura is unique.


----------



## 260825

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

Because it doesn't look authentic, at the beginning it was obvious Ambrose was the leader/brains and Reigns was the brawn.

Now all of a sudden Reigns is in the centre/middle, always stepping forward as the 'leader', taking the spotlight when it really should be Ambrose who seemingly has just taken a step back and it just looks forced and to the script than a natural progression.

Ambrose seems contempt with it, as if his character/ego would let him?, just looks a bit too out there to push Reigns to the forefront.


----------



## redunk808

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

Rollins is the architect of The Shield. He designed the house that they all live in together, and Reigns and Ambrose pay him rent, so he's definitely the leader.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

1. Some don't like Ambrose got pushed from the role.
2. Some feel Rollins or Ambrose would fit the role better.
3. He's not Rollins or Ambrose and many feel they deserve to be pushed above Reigns.
4. He's not Ambrose and Rollins 

I'm a fan of all three and can give two shits who's the damn leader. It's futile to worry about such things. 
They've consistently been entertaining me on SmackDown and Raw for months now and that's all that matters to me at this point :lol

Get ready for some Reigns is shit and Rollins/Ambrose is infinity times infinity better than Roman comments though :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

does anyone have a link for main event ? iv'e looked on youtube and dailymotion but i can't find anything other than 2 minute highlight vids and i NEED to see ambrose vs henry.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

messaged ya


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hello, hows the fellow shielders doing today?

i never got to watch main event but i suppose i should give it a fair chance.


----------



## Pink Princess

Its just because hes not Ambrose or Rollins OP. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

watchwrestling.net is usually a sure fire way of seeing something you missed. That's how I saw Main Event and how I watch Raw/Smackdown/PPVs that I miss.


----------



## DopeMind

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*



Pink Princess said:


> Its just because hes not Ambrose or Rollins OP.


Basically this, apparently muscle can't lead a faction.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Seth Rollins*

Rollins desserves to get pushed.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hey Banez! 
I'm pretty good, running on fumes and waffles because I haven't slept yet :lol
How are you?

And you really should watch. Not saying it was a 4 or 5 start match, but it was definitely good.
Dean looked great last night and got a much needed clean win (Y)
The divas match wasn't bad either if you care for women's wrestling 
It got me to sit there and watch. I usually mute my tv or eat when I see divas in the ring so that's something :lol

Though, I may not be the best at judging Divas matches, because I thought Paige vs Emma at NXT ArRival was ass while it got great reviews lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Hey Banez!
> I'm pretty good, running on fumes and waffles because I haven't slept yet :lol
> How are you?


I am fine thanks, been outside most of the sunny afternoon (yeah i know i'm a nightperson but what can i do when i wake up 1pm lol)



WynterWarm12 said:


> And you really should watch. Not saying it was a 4 or 5 start match, but it was definitely good.
> Dean looked great last night and got a much needed clean win (Y)


I might do that now 



WynterWarm12 said:


> The divas match wasn't bad either if you care for women's wrestling
> It got me to sit there and watch. I usually mute my tv or eat when I see divas in the ring so that's something :lol


I do like women's wrestling. I just don't see all that fuss about AJ, i do give her credit though she pulls her role well. But people are way too hyped about her. I would prefer to see a proper feud between her and anyone just to elevate the division better. But WWE rather go Total slu... i mean divas style.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

Because the internet smarks loves to suck off the most indy, non-muscular or the "look" wrestler they can find ala CM Punk and Bryan.


----------



## DopeMind

*Re: Seth Rollins*

Rollins has been on fire lately, I should really watch his Tyler Black stuff some time.


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*



Wrastlemondu said:


> Because it doesn't look authentic, at the beginning it was obvious Ambrose was the leader/brains and Reigns was the brawn.
> 
> Now all of a sudden Reigns is in the centre/middle, always stepping forward as the 'leader', taking the spotlight when it really should be Ambrose who seemingly has just taken a step back and it just looks forced and to the script than a natural progression.
> 
> Ambrose seems contempt with it, as if his character/ego would let him?, just looks a bit too out there to push Reigns to the forefront.


This. It's not that 'muscle can't be leaders of factions' Like people here are saying.

Reigns was never portrayed as the leader, it was always Ambrose, now all of sudden. OH REIGNS IS LEADER NOW, it seems so unnatural to me to have Reigns all of a sudden.

Let's get Luke Harper to lead the Wyatts now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

















Anyone have a link to a video of this? :


----------



## DopeMind

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*



Dirtnose said:


> This. It's not that 'muscle can't be leaders of factions' Like people here are saying.
> 
> Reigns was never portrayed as the leader, it was always Ambrose, now all of sudden. OH REIGNS IS LEADER NOW, it seems so unnatural to me to have Reigns all of a sudden.
> 
> Let's get Luke Harper to lead the Wyatts now.


Reigns has been on top lately, of course he's going to seem like a leader. Kayfabe wise look at Ambrose and Rollins, what have they done of note lately? Ambrose barely defends the US title, and Rollins barely gets the ring time necessary to shine like he has been lately.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Seth Rollins*

Rollins is the best in ring of the Shield and is doing better on the mic than I anticipated. Ambrose is also starting to shine with more glimpses of his character and he is def. the best promo of the trio by far. I wish they both could have a major feud with Bryan because it could deliver some great moments.Needless to say, Reigns is the third wheel of that team, but you'll never know it because of his push.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yo Punky, watchwrestling.net, desirulez.net usually have links to dailymotion, videoweed, putlocker and other sites. That's where I always watch. Gotta be quick and watch it within like 2-3 days though, coz it may get taken down later :lol

Anyway, Watchwrestling.net is a beast. Has links to watch the entire Attitude Era, past PPVs in full and what not. Just watched the complete Wrestlemania 21 the other day (Y)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

It's just WWE sucking Reigns. They're (commentary) hinting at him leading and saying he's the leader. Rollins is the "Architect", the glue. Ambrose was the mouthpiece to begin with, now he's the "Lunatic Fringe".


----------



## Flux

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

The whole appeal of The Shield is that everyone added their own flavour and they excelled as a unit. Having a leader means one is more important than the other thus making them just another stable.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

my biggest concern is that they'll give him a main event push after the shield breaks up, simply because he isn't ready for that, neither in the ring or in front of the microphone.


----------



## michelem

*Re: Seth Rollins*

to me Rollins will be soon one of the top guys of the company, as I already said.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

I don't think there is a leader of the Shield. Rollins is the brains, Reigns is the muscle, Ambrose is the wildcard. That's how they have been pushed so far.

Reigns takes center stage in fight situations because he is the most powerful and intimidating of the group. But when it comes to talking he is on the sidelines. If he was truly the leader he would do most of the talking as well.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hello guys, good morning or whatever, I haven't watched Main Event, gotta get on that. So, how are you guys?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Good morning Devil!! :cheer :cheer :cheer

I think I'm crashing from lack of sleep :lol
how are you


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Atrocious new shift timings. Possibly getting moved to the night shift soon 

Btw has NXT permanently moved to Thursday nights or is it still on Wednesdays? This edition should be the one where Solomon Crowe debuts :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:mark: Solomon Crowe is debuting??!!!
That's two people I gotta watch NXT for now :mark:

Did a quick Google search. Seems like it comes on tonight


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Good morning Devil!! :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> I think I'm crashing from lack of sleep :lol
> how are you


Why haven't you slept yet? too much thirsting? :lmao

Main Event seemed solid. I enjoyed the divas & Ambrose/Henry match. I skipped the random tag-match on the start of the show.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yo Punky, watchwrestling.net, desirulez.net usually have links to dailymotion, videoweed, putlocker and other sites. That's where I always watch. Gotta be quick and watch it within like 2-3 days though, coz it may get taken down later :lol
> 
> Anyway, Watchwrestling.net is a beast. Has links to watch the entire Attitude Era, past PPVs in full and what not. Just watched the complete Wrestlemania 21 the other day (Y)


oh right yeah wynter pm'd me about watchwrestling.net gonna watch main event later, didn't know they had they had links to the ae though. here's me wasting money on buying tagged classics when i could just watch them for free. :lol is it only ppv's or is there any episodes of raw or sd ? some dude on yt had full eps from 2000- 2003 a few months back but i think his channel got deleted.

EDIT and hi devil, didn't see you there for a sec.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Why haven't you slept yet? too much thirsting? :lmao
> 
> Main Event seemed solid. I enjoyed the divas & Ambrose/Henry match. I skipped the random tag-match on the start of the show.


I saw Rybaxel and Los Matadores and immediately noped out of there :lol
Even the crowd couldn't give an energetic "Olé!"
And noooooo, I wasn't thirsting :side:
I'm quite innocent in real life. I'm just entertaining all yall in here by being extra crazy 

I have problem sleeping some nights. Sometimes im up 24 hours or more. I basically wait to pass out :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I saw Rybaxel and Los Matadores and immediately noped out of there :lol
> Even the crowd couldn't give an energetic "Olé!"
> And noooooo, I wasn't thirsting :side:
> *I'm quite innocent in real life.* I'm just entertaining all yall in here by being extra crazy
> 
> I have problem sleeping some nights. Sometimes im up 24 hours or more. I basically wait to pass out :lol


Do you keep saying that to convince yourself? 

as for the sleep, i sleep just fine but i go to sleep around 5-6am. which for some people isn't normal.

I approve your crazyness, there definitely needs to be more crazy people around. And yeah i skipped the match, none of the 4 entertain me so i thought why should i waste time on it. However, i was positively surprised by the announce team actually calling the match and bringing up title histories and what not. Henry's ECW title win & world title run got mentioned which is always a nice thing to hear. That announce team should be calling RAW.. just needs a heel color-commentator there.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

MY AZZ CRAZY AS HELL MAFUCKER DO SOMETHIN!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: Solomon Crowe is debuting??!!!
> That's two people I gotta watch NXT for now :mark:
> 
> Did a quick Google search. Seems like it comes on tonight


Actually he did debut on the same episode showed last week, the one with Charlotte vs Emma and Zayn vs Graves. But they cut out that segment and added in Adam Rose's debut from an earlier show.\

Hope we see him this time.

A Solomon Crowe/Dean Ambrose reunion somewhere down the line :banderas :banderas



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh right yeah wynter pm'd me about watchwrestling.net gonna watch main event later, didn't know they had they had links to the ae though. here's me wasting money on buying tagged classics when i could just watch them for free. :lol is it only ppv's or is there any episodes of raw or sd ? some dude on yt had full eps from 2000- 2003 a few months back but i think his channel got deleted.
> 
> EDIT and hi devil, didn't see you there for a sec.



Last I checked, they had links to Raw episodes and all starting from 1997 when the AE was just starting to set in, I haven't checked if the links still work or are dead but they were there 

Have you got the WWE Network? I think people in England and Canada have found some way to get it :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

My legacy on this site: a crazy shameless whore :lol that's terrible.

I sleep the same way too actually. Since I was a child, I've been a creature of the night. My body refuses to adapt to a normal sleeping pattern.
It was hell going to sleep at 5 then having to wake up an hour later for school as a kid lol I don't know how I made it through school.

Raw commentators are terrible and I can't understand why WWE doesn't see they're pretty useless now. 
NXT and Main Event have good announcers who add to the match and actually call moves by name. 
It's a shame how impressed I was while watching NXT ArRival. I should be used to quality commentating considering this is such a huge wrestling company.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> MY AZZ CRAZY AS HELL MAFUCKER DO SOMETHIN!


DEPT!!!!


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Creatures of the night! 

I will definitely watch more main events to come.

not sure about smackdown, i kinda stopped watching it after Edge retired & RAW going 3 hours all the important parts of storylines happen there anyway.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You've missed the majority of the Shield goodness if you've skipped Smackdown :lol


----------



## smarty456

*Re: Seth Rollins*

Rollins is one of my favorite guys to watch in the ring and he's pretty solid on the mic but I won't really expect much of a push from him. I mean, when was the last time a high flyer rose to main event status? I remember Jeff Hardy and Rey Mysterio. Kofi was almost to that level when he was feuding with Orton and we all know what happened

The thing is, WWE hasn't been kind to good technical high flyers over the years. Most of them aren't placed higher on the card when they could very well be deserving of a main event push

Guys like Evan Bourne, Kofi, Justin Gabriel are all high flyers but aren't high up on the card

We will see with Rollins. He's got talent. The problem is WWE's track record with high flyers


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Good morning Devil!! :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> I think I'm crashing from lack of sleep :lol
> how are you


Really sore and tired, my personal fitness class is killing me. 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Atrocious new shift timings. Possibly getting moved to the night shift soon
> 
> Btw has NXT permanently moved to Thursday nights or is it still on Wednesdays? This edition should be the one where *Solomon Crowe debuts *:mark: :mark:


:cheer:cheer:cheer:faint: :mark: :mark: :mark: :dance :dance :dance I think this is a decent reaction/

Oh, good luck with the night shift, ask Caly for advice on how to stay awake. She works nightshift too right?


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Actually he did debut on the same episode showed last week, the one with Charlotte vs Emma and Zayn vs Graves. But they cut out that segment and added in Adam Rose's debut from an earlier show.\
> 
> Hope we see him this time.
> 
> A Solomon Crowe/Dean Ambrose reunion somewhere down the line :banderas :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Last I checked, they had links to Raw episodes and all starting from 1997 when the AE was just starting to set in, I haven't checked if the links still work or are dead but they were there
> *
> *Have you got the WWE Network? I think people in England and Canada have found some way to get it :lol*




yay :cheer:cheer:cheer i'll check them out, hopefully there still working. and no i haven't bothered with trying to get the network, i did read how to do it but it seemed like too much hassle(something to do with changing your ip address and then they were geo blocking everything, don't even know what most of it means.) :lol from what iv'e read a lot of ppl are having problems with it freezing anyway.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

the last 3 posts sum it up pretty well here

Its one of three things;

1. the original appeal of the Shield was that there was no "leader: making them a different type of stable, now that it looks like there is one they have that "same old stable" feel

2. Reigns looks to be the one the WWE wants to push and people think he's not ready or the other 2 are better.

3. Reigns stand out the most in the fighting situations so he only appears to be the leader.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I saw Rybaxel and Los Matadores and immediately noped out of there :lol
> Even the crowd couldn't give an energetic "Olé!"
> And noooooo, I wasn't thirsting :side:
> *I'm quite innocent in real life.* I'm just entertaining all yall in here by being extra crazy
> 
> I have problem sleeping some nights. Sometimes im up 24 hours or more. I basically wait to pass out :lol


yeah sure you are.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

Going by the storyline I'd say Rollins is the leader. He was the guy keeping them on the same page, and the guy who made the moves to bring them back together when things went sideways.


----------



## The.Rockbottom

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

Its just typical IWC wanting something to complain about again. There is no clear leader. Ambrose started as the main figure, then Reigns got more over so they backed him and now you can clearly see they're building Rollins so he won't get lost when they break up just look at how much time and spots they give him now, he even got the pin on RAW clean.

All 3 will be just fine after The Shield, Vince and HHH clearly see money in them all.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

like others mentioned it doesn't really matter who the leader is because its not like it holds much prestige in their group...i mean they're all looked at as almost equals im not refering to the booking btw im talkin about their actual rank in the group..the shield isn't like legacy where you have 1 true leader and 2 mindless puppets following his every command

basically they work and act accordingly nobody gets punked around or belittled by another member etc etc


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

Because The Shield quickly became a way of Reigns getting over, because he's the worst of the three.

Always the one finishing matches with a spear, always in the biggest spots, always getting the most out of everything. 

WWE clearly doesn't rate Rollins and Ambrose as much as Reigns which is just another nail in the coffin for this stupid company.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> ask Caly for advice on how to stay awake. She works nightshift too right?


Lots of coffee.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Seth Rollins*

reigns will get the biggest push but i like how Rollins and Ambrose have been more relevant these past 2-3 weeks


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Our coffee machine sucks :lol

@Punky

I'm planning to start watching if the links work too. Should probably do a marathon and see if the shows still seem as great as they did when I was young :lol

Anyway getting distracted. Gotta watch Ambrose/Henry first


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

My coffee machine isn't all that great either. I still use it from time to time. I also get free access to coffee at work too, though. :side:

Have fun watching the Main Event match!


----------



## MikeTO

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*

There is no need for leader in Shield. They should book them as equals.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao you all have no faith in my innocence. 
:no: Im a big whore on the Internet.
My mom would be so proud 

Be careful Raven and Punky! I remember thr Attitude Era so fondly and refuse to watch now. I just know a lot of it won't hold up to my childhood memories :lol


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Seth Rollins*

the guy is so good in the ring and can manage a promo/segment well, i would rather see him get a big push than reigns, i know wwe are heavy on reigns "look" but rollins is not exactly a small guy really, he's looks about as big as hbk was in his prime and wwe were more than happy to have him as wwe champ


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i love coffee


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm a tea kind of girl, though I can't turn down a good cup of joe 
though neither do shit all to keep me awake lol


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Just wondering with the recent happenings from The Shield....Monday's Raw interaction with Kane and the win for Seth and Roman....Wednesdays Main Event Seth and Roman helping Dean beat Mark Henry....What match do you think The Shield will have at Wrestlemania 30? Do you think we get an actual match or will they just be throw into the battle royal?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao you all have no faith in my innocence.
> :no: Im a big whore on the Internet.


You got only yourself to blame 

Tea is also nice, i occasionaly have it when i'm not in mood of coffee

Edit: they still might get into the triple threat... it's possible Kane might orchestrate triple threat for the US title just to show them who calls the shots. Then they would have to fight one another despite they are a stable, which would lead into interesting match.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

If Kane forces them into a triple threat match, is there a chance the break up storyline continues after Mania?
Or you think a match between them is a big enough catalyst?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

IF i was the writers, the initial symptoms are seen already so i would keep doing that causing a drift and make them try to keep it together. But one by one they would all start drifting apart. And at Wrestlemania i would have the final showdown between the three which would lead Rollins winning the title and to feud with Ambrose over it for couple of months. While Reigns moves on for IC belt or fight with kane or something.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Somebody gonna get their ass kicked! Mark's own theme song is gonna come back to bite him :lol
> 
> To be fair though, Seth only went running his mouth at Mark because he knew that Roman was behind him.


Not that it helped him much :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth holding his head at the end of the match like he had to defend the title and shit :lol


That's my NINJA DRAMA QUEEN right there :dance




Quoth the Raven said:


> Atrocious new shift timings. Possibly getting moved to the night shift soon
> 
> Btw has NXT permanently moved to Thursday nights or is it still on Wednesdays? This edition should be the one where Solomon Crowe debuts :mark: :mark:


WHAT???? :mark: :mark::mark:



WynterWarm12 said:


> My legacy on this site: a crazy shameless whore :lol that's terrible.
> 
> I sleep the same way too actually. Since I was a child, I've been a creature of the night. My body refuses to adapt to a normal sleeping pattern.
> It was hell going to sleep at 5 then having to wake up an hour later for school as a kid lol I don't know how I made it through school.
> 
> Raw commentators are terrible and I can't understand why WWE doesn't see they're pretty useless now.
> NXT and Main Event have good announcers who add to the match and actually call moves by name.
> It's a shame how impressed I was while watching NXT ArRival. I should be used to quality commentating considering this is such a huge wrestling company.


:lol Same here with the sleeping pattern. My mom would always scold me for looking like a zombie at 6am because I went to bed at 2. And I'd just be all, "but I CAN'T sleep any earlier!" 

I love William Regal on commentary. He's very descriptive in a good way and really keeps your attention on the ongoing match. I wish he'd commentate the big shows.



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao *you all have no faith in my innocence. *
> :no: Im a big whore on the Internet.
> My mom would be so proud


None whatsoever 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Our coffee machine sucks :lol


Even bad coffee is good when you really really need it :lol I can attest to actually downing a cup of terrible, half-dissolved instant coffee because I couldn't function anymore :lol I'm a total coffee whore. I will do many things for it.



WynterWarm12 said:


> If Kane forces them into a triple threat match, is there a chance the break up storyline continues after Mania?
> Or you think a match between them is a big enough catalyst?


If Kane forces the match, I'd like to see the storyline continue after Mania. I'd have them sticking it to the Authority by remaining a unit, but again, tensions will start to brew until it culminates in another big match where it all ends.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Even bad coffee is good when you really really need it :lol I can attest to actually downing a cup of terrible, half-dissolved instant coffee because I couldn't function anymore :lol I'm a total coffee whore. I will do many things for it.


:cheer another coffee fanatic.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> :cheer another coffee fanatic.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm more of a hot tea kind of person,:yum:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NastyYaffa said:


> Anyone have a link to a video of this? :







There you go!


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Re: Seth Rollins*

When the Shield broke out (hell, even in the FCW/NXT), Rollins was always my favorite guy in the Shield and I felt that he was criminally underrated by a lot of people, including the WWE. It's really nice to see people finally taking notice and realizing that he's got the best potential of anyone in the Shield. The guys a heavyweight that can move like a damn cruiserweight, and he's got the mic skills to boot. And I don't know if his mic skills have really improved, I think they've always been good, but he was just stuck in that phase that nearly every wrestler gets stuck in when he comes up: trying too hard to show a gimmick. Now that he's relaxed a bit (like Sheamus, Bryan, etc), he feels more natural on the mic. 

I think a rough comparable for each of them is something like:

Ambrose - Foley, Pillman
Reigns - HHH, Batista
Rollins - HBK, Jeff Hardy

And I feel like if everything broke right, the three of them could each reach that level of Foley/Hunter/Michaels.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*



FalseKing said:


> Because The Shield quickly became a way of Reigns getting over, because he's the worst of the three.
> 
> Always the one finishing matches with a spear, always in the biggest spots, always getting the most out of everything.
> 
> WWE clearly doesn't rate Rollins and Ambrose as much as Reigns which is just another nail in the coffin for this stupid company.


Or, perhaps they are giving Reigns big moments and using the Shield to help improve him because they feel more confident Rollins and Ambrose will be able to recover from the inevitable break up down the road with more experience of the business and both with marketable assets (psychology and "spots").

Reigns was always going to need to gain more from the Shield than the other two, I have no problem with that and the potential for all three to then carve out careers.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> IF i was the writers, the initial symptoms are seen already so i would keep doing that causing a drift and make them try to keep it together. But one by one they would all start drifting apart. And at Wrestlemania i would have the final showdown between the three which would lead Rollins winning the title and to feud with Ambrose over it for couple of months. While Reigns moves on for IC belt or fight with kane or something.


Ok since this is your IF you were the writer scenario. How does this play out with Reigns. He takes a loss at Wrestlemania, yet you won't to push him up the card to the IC level or so.........how do YOU THE WRITER book Reigns to keep him looking strong in a loss at Wrestlemania and then somehow make it believeable he goes from losing to Seth or Dean to fighting Big. E or Kane?


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> Or, perhaps they are giving Reigns big moments and using the Shield to help improve him because they feel more confident Rollins and Ambrose will be able to recover from the inevitable break up down the road with more experience of the business and both with marketable assets (psychology and "spots").
> 
> Reigns was always going to need to gain more from the Shield than the other two, I have no problem with that and the potential for all three to then carve out careers.


The only problem here is reality. 

Ambrose and Rollins can't recover from the lack of back up from the company. Nobody can. Those two will most definitely be left to scramble in the midcard directionless while Reigns gets propelled to the main event scene. I would say it's quite evident by everything that has happened already.

I'd agree with you if Ambrose and Rollins didn't eat 98% of all the pins while Reigns closed 98% of their wins. 

Reigns was always gonna benefit from being in The Shield but the problem is they made him more important than The Shield a long time ago.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tbp82 said:


> Ok since this is your IF you were the writer scenario. How does this play out with Reigns. He takes a loss at Wrestlemania, yet you won't to push him up the card to the IC level or so.........how do YOU THE WRITER book Reigns to keep him looking strong in a loss at Wrestlemania and then somehow make it believeable he goes from losing to Seth or Dean to fighting Big. E or Kane?


Yeah i know Reigns is booked strong from his Survivor Series performance and Rumble performance. Those two alone should mean he wins at Wrestlemania right? 

But when you think about it, who needs the win more? The US titleholder who's held it over 200 days? no.

Roman reigns who would then feud with Ambrose? If that would happen who would Rollins feud with?

Only logical choice would be Rollins to win. His win would be built as a sort of right place at the right time. Which would not hurt Reigns's push. The match itself should book Reigns as a strong invidual who despite losing wouldn't lose his overness amongst people. If they are making Reigns look like leader of the shield. They might as well have Kane taunt Reigns. Maybe have Kane cost Reigns the match which would move Reigns from Shield to feud with Kane. Also Reigns wouldn't be the one taking the fall in the match. The possibilites for how the match would work out are limitless.

And why would Reigns necessarily face Big E? I don't see him facing Big E. Would prefer see Reigns face someone else for the IC belt. Reigns would need a solid midcard reign before elevated into higher status/main title picture.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*



FalseKing said:


> The only problem here is reality.
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins can't recover from the lack of back up from the company. Nobody can. Those two will most definitely be left to scramble in the midcard directionless while Reigns gets propelled to the main event scene. I would say it's quite evident by everything that has happened already.
> 
> I'd agree with you if Ambrose and Rollins didn't eat 98% of all the pins while Reigns closed 98% of their wins.
> 
> Reigns was always gonna benefit from being in The Shield but the problem is they made him more important than The Shield a long time ago.


WWE is doing Seth/Dean repush. 
Seth was the star of The Shield last PPV and in the latest RAW/Smackwdon. 

Something tells me that with Kane vs The Shield, Dean will have more TV match until wrestlemania (RAW, Smackdown)

So let's see these last few weeks until WrestleMania


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*










just wanted to leave this smexy bastard here before going to the gym. Good night everyone.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Thank you bunny.










Havy a nice workout.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Yeah i know Reigns is booked strong from his Survivor Series performance and Rumble performance. Those two alone should mean he wins at Wrestlemania right?
> 
> But when you think about it, who needs the win more? The US titleholder who's held it over 200 days? no.
> 
> Roman reigns who would then feud with Ambrose? If that would happen who would Rollins feud with?
> 
> Only logical choice would be Rollins to win. His win would be built as a sort of right place at the right time. Which would not hurt Reigns's push. The match itself should book Reigns as a strong invidual who despite losing wouldn't lose his overness amongst people. If they are making Reigns look like leader of the shield. They might as well have Kane taunt Reigns. Maybe have Kane cost Reigns the match which would move Reigns from Shield to feud with Kane. Also Reigns wouldn't be the one taking the fall in the match. The possibilites for how the match would work out are limitless.
> 
> And why would Reigns necessarily face Big E? I don't see him facing Big E. Would prefer see Reigns face someone else for the IC belt. Reigns would need a solid midcard reign before elevated into higher status/main title picture.


He loses without losing. Makes sense but you have to be careful with how he looks coming out of the match.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tbp82 said:


> He loses without losing. Makes sense but you have to be careful with how he looks coming out of the match.


My point was he doesn't get pinned. You could easily have Kane interfere and they could brawl their way out from the match. Leaving Rollins & Ambrose in.

Having him pinned would hurt his credibility.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> i love coffee





WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm a tea kind of girl, though I can't turn down a good cup of joe
> though neither do shit all to keep me awake lol


COFFEE AND TEA!! Or Coffee with tea, I make cinnamon tea with coffee sometimes. 


Oh and all these "leader" discussions.. There is NO leader, get over it. Maybe a face, but you don't see the other two listening to the orders and will of just one member, do you?


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Thank you bunny.


oh my, he looks lovely :wall


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Thank you bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havy a nice workout.



Ah, the picture that made my Mom turn to liking him. See, the dimples work on everyone. 
It's shit that we rarely see him smile like that in pics anymore.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> My point was he doesn't get pinned. You could easily have Kane interfere and they could brawl their way out from the match. Leaving Rollins & Ambrose in.
> 
> Having him pinned would hurt his credibility.


I could see a scenario where they fight to the back and Reigns nails Kane with a huge spear in a wrestlemania moment.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That could work


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Thank you bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havy a nice workout.


Your welcome :lenny

There was this jerk annoying me in the gym today, and the worst part was that he was a wrestling fan because he complemented me on my old edge shirt :lol.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> That could work


My perfect scenario is for a 3 way match at Mania is to end with Reigns hitting the double spear on Ambrose and Rollins. I know that's an unpopular scenario around here but that's what I think is the ideal finish.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Wath if at Wrestlemania is a the triple for U.S. title 


Dean keeps the title because of Kane

Seth/Roman remain untouched and Faces.
Dean becomes Heel (Heel always win this way, I do not remember when Orton won a match clean)


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Nah Dean's kept the title long enough. If he defends against his stablemates, he's definitely dropping the title.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tbp82 said:


> My perfect scenario is for a 3 way match at Mania is to end with Reigns hitting the double spear on Ambrose and Rollins. I know that's an unpopular scenario around here but that's what I think is the ideal finish.



That only benefits Roman 

If this happens, just proves that WWE wants Roman to be something he is not, better than Seth and Dean.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Just finished the main event match vs. Mark.

Dean's finisher looks abysmal on anyone but Kingston...


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SóniaPortugal said:


> That only benefits Roman
> 
> If this happens, just proves that WWE wants Roman to be something he is not, better than Seth and Dean.


Their entire run's been proving that.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

*Re: Why are people concern Reigns is portrayed as the leader?*



FalseKing said:


> The only problem here is reality.
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins can't recover from the lack of back up from the company. Nobody can. Those two will most definitely be left to scramble in the midcard directionless while Reigns gets propelled to the main event scene. I would say it's quite evident by everything that has happened already.
> 
> I'd agree with you if Ambrose and Rollins didn't eat 98% of all the pins while Reigns closed 98% of their wins.
> 
> Reigns was always gonna benefit from being in The Shield but the problem is they made him more important than The Shield a long time ago.


This is an assumed lack of back up from the company, people are basing this purely off the fact the WWE want to invest in Reigns. Perhaps they will bury them, but equally nobody has any evidence to prove that this will happen 100% (and no, previous poor decisions with talent doesn't guarantee anything). Pushing Reigns doesn't automatically equate to demoting Rollins or Ambrose, nor does them carving out good careers as upper midcarders/occasional main event necessarily mean they've failed.

Reigns is meant to be a "unstoppable beast", if he ate more pins he'd completely lose that, besides Wyatt recently benefited from the rub of pinning him based on this build, it's given him his niche in the group. Ambrose and Rollins don't need that sort of protection for their characters to be successful and neither of them come across as weak.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

roman on a wrestlemania 30 podcast this morning. 

http://www.elvisduran.com/media/pod...ast/road-to-wrestlemania-30-podcast-24473271/


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Their entire run's been proving that.


You are right. 
That's why I do not understand how there are people happy with this super push.
The most damaged will end up being Roman.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SóniaPortugal said:


> You are right.
> That's why I do not understand how there are people happy with this super push.
> The most damaged will end up being Roman.


Nah, he's the golden boy. They'll treat him like Orton despite all of his failures. Reigns fans should be ecstatic with this push and want him to break off into singles as soon as possible, he's made. It's the other two that need worrying about.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, he's the golden boy. They'll treat him like Orton *despite all of his failures.*


Do you mean Orton or Reigns? If Reigns, where has he failed?


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Do you mean Orton or Reigns? If Reigns, where has he failed?


He can't talk. Therefore he's useless for Lannister.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Do you mean Orton or Reigns? If Reigns, where has he failed?


:no: Shaking my head at Pyro..


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Reigns' superpush has been slowed down considerably and you can't deny that.
Ever Since EC, the story has shifted focus to Dean and Seth. How can you even complain about Reigns and his push at this point :lol


----------



## MECCA1

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Reigns' superpush has been slowed down considerably and you can't deny that.
> Ever Since EC, the story has shifted focus to Dean and Seth. How can you even complain about Reigns and his push at this point :lol


I hope they follow this really, I think the team could use a face run before they disband. They should stay together have more matches accumulate accolades , so when their break up comes in due
time it will be more personal and harder to predict for the fans.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Reigns' superpush has been slowed down considerably and you can't deny that.
> Ever Since EC, the story has shifted focus to Dean and Seth. How can you even complain about Reigns and his push at this point :lol


A couple weeks of focusing on the group's implosion rather than just Reigns doesn't mean anything. We all know what the end game here is, don't play dumb.



DareDevil said:


> :no: Shaking my head at Pyro..


Got a problem?



Sono Shion said:


> He can't talk. Therefore he's useless for Lannister.


He can't work either, let's be real. I don't want Rollins pushed either but at least Rollins has a skill. The best thing people can say about Reigns is that he executes his 2 moves well. So did Goldberg, he still didn't know his way around a ring, and Reigns doesn't have that same wow factor that Goldberg had.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

All it comes down to is that your favorite of the group isn't WWE's focus. 
If Dean was receiving the same push Roman was, you wouldn't be nitpicking because in your mind, Dean would deserve all the spotlight and attention because he's better than the other two.
And that's fine. We all do it with our favorite wrestlers.

And of course Roman winning is probably end game. But two people were always gonna lose in this equation. That's what happens in a triple threat match lol
But if WWE can make Rollins and Dean come out strong even with a loss, what's the problem?
Other than Roman getting the biggest push and you despising it?

Lord Pyro is about to rip me :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> All it comes down to is that your favorite of the group isn't WWE's focus.
> If Dean was receiving the same push Roman was, you wouldn't be nitpicking because in your mind, Dean would deserve all the spotlight and attention because he's better than the other two.
> And that's fine. We all do it with our favorite wrestlers.


Wait, so you mean to tell me if the best member of the group was getting the biggest push, there'd be nothing to complain about? HOLY SHIT! What a revelation!



> And of course Roman winning is probably end game. But two people was always gonna lose in this equation. That's what happens in a triple threat match lol
> But if WWE can make Rollins and Dean come out strong even with a loss, what's the problem?
> Other than Roman getting the biggest push and you despising it?
> 
> Lord Pyro is about to rip me :lmao


I'm not talking about the triple threat match, I'm talking about their careers. And that's the point, they're not going to come out looking strong. From day one, it's all been about making this incompetent, grossly unqualified guy with no experience the star over 2 guys better suited for it, and in one case much better suited for it. This guy flat out sucks at his job, he's a bad performer. There's no other way to say it. Trying to superpush him because of what he looks like is ridiculous, all they're gonna do is create another Batista, and you'd think that's the last thing they'd want to do at this point.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I thought you hated Seth more than Reigns?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I think I did in the beginning, but Rollins has improved a little, whereas Reigns's overpush just gets more and more infuriating, and he shows no progress or potential, and it's clear he's the only one who's ever going to be relevant in the company, which makes it worth hating him more.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The Reigns push has died down, it's obvious that he can't really handle himself comfortably in the ring and on the mic yet so they will keep the Shield together until he is ready.

In the meanwhile they can elaborate on the characters of Rollins and Ambrose. They are doing a pretty good job of giving them more time to shine recently.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

My opinion on em took a dip when he tried to lead a promo on Smackdown a few months back.

Good God..


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The Reigns push has died down, it's obvious that he can't really handle himself comfortably in the ring and on the mic yet so they will keep the Shield together until he is ready.
> 
> In the meanwhile they can elaborate on the characters of Rollins and Ambrose. They are doing a pretty good job of giving them more time to shine recently.


If they don't break up, that's going to make it even more infuriating. Their careers have to be stalled because this greenhorn can't learn fast enough? He should've never been trained on the main roster to begin with and now the other guys are gonna be punished for his failure? That's a kick in the balls. Thankfully it seems like they'll at least be allowed to be de-pushed on their own.


----------



## truelove

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Vince was reported to be high on all 3 saying they'll all have great careers, Rollins and Reigns will both win the world titles but once the unfied ones go back to two all three will have multiple reigns at the end of the day,
Rollins is the absolute complete package.. Vince isnt dumb enough to not realize he has someone whose 27 that can be as big as jeff hardy without the headache and not seize on that
Ambrose with the mic sells himself
Reigns needs more time to develop hes going to flop hard if hes gonna get that Sheamus push one day


----------



## #Mark

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The evolution of the Shield:










It's pretty cool to see how much they've grown as individuals.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



truelove said:


> Vince was reported to be high on all 3 saying they'll all have great careers, Rollins and Reigns will both win the world titles but once the unfied ones go back to two all three will have multiple reigns at the end of the day,
> Rollins is the absolute complete package.. Vince isnt dumb enough to not realize he has someone whose 27 that can be as big as jeff hardy without the headache and not seize on that
> Ambrose with the mic sells himself
> Reigns needs more time to develop hes going to flop hard if hes gonna get that Sheamus push one day


Vince said Ryback was going to be a huge star who made tons of money for them, then sabotaged him right when he was about to break out. Triple H said Barrett was going to be a huge star, then they sabotaged him when he was about to cement himself as the top heel. It's been reported that Triple H was super high on Sandow, Curtis Axel, etc. It doesn't matter what they say, they sour on talents so fast in this company it's insane. Maybe Vince was higher on the group as a whole in the early stages, but it's about Reigns now. Especially with the unification of the titles. Nobody but Reigns is getting near a unified world title for as long as it's around and we have the same up and comers, and it doesn't look like we're going back to two titles like we should.

Besides, Vince's definition of a "great career" may differ from the real definition.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Their entire run's been proving that.


LOL. If anything, this run has proved Reigns is going to be a star. If he has been such a fail, there wouldn't be so much talk of him. He'd be an after thought. Don't mistake your dislike or disinterest in Roman Reigns for him as a failure. Seems to be the case with alot of people around here. Whenever they smell someone is on the verge of being successful, that's when the hate starts pouring on. Oh, and save the whole "Reigns can't work" or "Reigns can't wrestle" for someone else.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cookiepuss said:


> LOL. If anything, this run has proved Reigns is going to be a star.


Poor choice of words, and not true at all in the way you intended it to mean, but yes.



> If he has been such a fail, there wouldn't be so much talk of him.


Ummm, no, that's factually inaccurate. People are going to talk about somebody who's featured as much as he is a lot. 



> He'd be an after thought.


No, he wouldn't be because they're not PRESENTING him as an afterthought. How did you manage to pull this garbage out of your ass?



> Don't mistake your dislike or disinterest in Roman Reigns for him as a failure. Seems to be the case with alot of people around here. Whenever they smell someone is on the verge of being successful, that's when the hate starts pouring on. Oh, and save the whole "Reigns can't work" or "Reigns can't wrestle" for someone else.


Right, this is all because I hate people who become successful, not because I hate guys who shouldn't be successful being successful. That's why I immediately turned on Steve Austin, Undertaker, Kurt Angle and CM Punk the second they won the WWE Championship. fpalm

And no, I'm not gonna stop saying he can't wrestle just because you don't like it. Too bad. As Dave would say, deal with it. He's one of the most comically limited wrestlers on the roster and that's not an opinion, that's a fact that's backed up by every match he's ever had in the WWE. Watch how little he does in a typical Shield match and then watch his singles matches and you'll see why Shield matches are renowned as being great, his lack of involvement in them.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



> Ummm, no, that's factually inaccurate. People are going to talk about somebody who's featured as much as he is a lot.


Your opinions don't translate to fact. And Reigns has been featured as much as anyone else in The Shield, so that argument is moot.




> Right, this is all because I hate people who become successful, not because *I hate guys who shouldn't be successful being successful*. That's why I immediately turned on Steve Austin, Undertaker, Kurt Angle and CM Punk the second they won the WWE Championship. fpalm


Well you can hate them, but I don't think anyone gets into the wrestling business to not be successful, and Reigns will be successful. And to pull out a line that you used earlier, you're going to have to deal with it.



> And no, I'm not gonna stop saying he can't wrestle just because you don't like it. Too bad. As Dave would say, deal with it. *He's one of the most comically limited wrestlers on the roster and that's not an opinion, that's a fact that's backed up by every match he's ever had in the WWE*. Watch how little he does in a typical Shield match and then watch his singles matches and you'll see why Shield matches are renowned as being great, his lack of involvement in them.


Bullshit. That's just pure hate and talking out the side of your neck right there. I'm sorry he isn't doing Summersaults or 450 splashes off the top rope. But every special move he does invokes a reaction - a positive reaction at that - from the crowd, and it pains you to see that. Ever heard of the phrase "Less is more". Look it up and see how it applies to wrestling and psychology. If you want to see a spotfest, go watch some random indy show where everyone is doing super kicks/piledrivers every 2 minutes without any kind of psychology. The guy's a pure athlete and has shown that everytime he's in the ring. He has a different style, and probably not a style you like, but don't turn that into him being "limited", because that's just plain stupid.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Let's stop pretending Rollins doesn't make every Shield match worthwhile.

Dean, who is by far my favorite of the three, has his moments along with Roman but Seth's the Architect.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Seth brings the excitement and energy to the matches, that's indisputable.
And with today's fans who love fast paced matches with great spots/moves, he's going to get the most love for his in ring work.

Roman needs to find his footing and discover the style that works best for him. Seth and Dean had over a decade to hone their crafts. 
As long as WWE gives Roman the time to round out his skills and expand his move set, he will be fine.
And they also need to realize what type of workers and pace of his matches he can effectively work with considering his inexperience. He doesn't yet have the psychology or experience to do slow matches and work the crowd when they're dead.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Seven said:


> Let's stop pretending Rollins doesn't make every Shield match worthwhile.
> 
> Dean, who is by far my favorite of the three, has his moments along with Roman but Seth's the Architect.


Yep. Gotta give credit where credit is due, and Rollins has showed he's a player as much as the other 2 members of the group.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I did love Roman's comeback at the Chamber, though.

That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman needs to find his footing and discover the style that works best for him. Seth and Dean had over a decade to hone their crafts.
> As long as WWE gives Roman the time to round out his skills and expand his move set, he will be fine.


This is why he should have a midcard title & few feuds along with it. Problem is he's probably already pushed over that. With his stellar performances at Survivor Series & Rumble eliminations. Can anyone really see the payoff being Intercontinental or United States title?


----------



## truelove

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Vince said Ryback was going to be a huge star who made tons of money for them, then sabotaged him right when he was about to break out. Triple H said Barrett was going to be a huge star, then they sabotaged him when he was about to cement himself as the top heel. It's been reported that Triple H was super high on Sandow, Curtis Axel, etc. It doesn't matter what they say, they sour on talents so fast in this company it's insane. Maybe Vince was higher on the group as a whole in the early stages, but it's about Reigns now. Especially with the unification of the titles. Nobody but Reigns is getting near a unified world title for as long as it's around and we have the same up and comers, and it doesn't look like we're going back to two titles like we should.
> 
> Besides, Vince's definition of a "great career" may differ from the real definition.


Barrett was the biggest blown opportunity outa all listed, besides axel the guys you mention had their careers fall six feet under
reigns will have to fuss with cena soon enough and like bray hell join that list


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cookiepuss said:


> Your opinions don't translate to fact. And Reigns has been featured as much as anyone else in The Shield, so that argument is moot.


So fucking wrong.

*SO* fucking wrong. Start watching the product.



> Well you can hate them, but I don't think anyone gets into the wrestling business to not be successful, and Reigns will be successful. And to pull out a line that you used earlier, you're going to have to deal with it.






> Bullshit. That's just pure hate and talking out the side of your neck right there. I'm sorry he isn't doing Summersaults or 450 splashes off the top rope. But every special move he does invokes a reaction - a positive reaction at that - from the crowd, and it pains you to see that. Ever heard of the phrase "Less is more". Look it up and see how it applies to wrestling and psychology. If you want to see a spotfest, go watch some random indy show where everyone is doing super kicks/piledrivers every 2 minutes without any kind of psychology. The guy's a pure athlete and has shown that everytime he's in the ring. He has a different style, and probably not a style you like, but don't turn that into him being "limited", because that's just plain stupid.


What are you talking about, pure hate? What do I hate Reigns for that's blinding my vision? Did he run over my dog? Did he chain me up in Josef Fritzl's basement? I'm a fan, I don't have an agenda. When something is good I say it's good and when something sucks I say it sucks. I wish he was good. He might as well be considering they're gonna push him whether he is or he isn't. 

It has NOTHING to do with Indy high spots, in fact, I don't even like high flying wrestling. The fact that you automatically equated Reigns not being good in the ring to mean YEW LIK HIGH SPOTZ AND DA BAD SYCOLOGY shows how ignorant you really are. I'm completely fine with Reigns's style, but just because he wrestles a certain style doesn't mean he does it well. You know who does Reigns' style of wrestling right? Brock Lesnar. Because unlike Reigns, he's not limited at all and works the style efficiently, and don't give me this lame SHIT about "less is more". You're using it in a completely wrong context. What WWE is doing is taking advantage of Reigns's *LIMITED* wrestling ability (*LIMITED, LIMITED, LIMITED.* Deal with it) the same way WCW did with Goldberg, the same way WWE did with Ryback. They're presenting him in short bursts because it shows off his signature offense, and gets him out of there before he blows up. Why doesn't your bad interpretation apply to Ambrose or Rollins? Oh right, because they know how to wrestle so they don't get 3 minutes of match time in a 20 minute match.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

@Banez
Does WWE really have a choice? Batista and Daniel Bryan are all over the title scene at the moment; At least until Summer. 
Why not build Roman up in the mean time?
Why not use him to build up the prestige of the IC/US title by putting him in great feuds with a midcard worker?

The main event scene is too crowded right now. Using Roman effectively as a mid/upper midcard talent will only benefit him in the end. 
It would give him exposure as a singles talent, give the crowd a chance to connect with him as an individual and give him the chance to strengthen some of his weaknesses.

There's no need to push Roman all the way yo the top at the moment.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> @Banez
> Does WWE really have a choice? Batista and Daniel Bryan are all over the title scene at the moment; At least until Summer.
> Why not build Roman up in the mean time?
> Why not use him to build up the prestige of the IC/US title by putting him in great feuds with a midcard worker?
> 
> The main event scene is too crowded right now. Using Roman effectively as a mid/upper midcard talent will only benefit him in the end.
> It would give him exposure as a singles talent, give the crowd a chance to connect with him as an individual and give him the chance to strengthen some of his weaknesses.
> 
> There's no need to push Roman all the way yo the top at the moment.


Yeah i'm aware of that and i'm not saying he should be pushed all the way to the top. It just feels like they've shot themselves in the foot if you know what i mean. Giving superpush for Reigns grooming him to be next top star. They should realise that doing bit slower build up for would work out better. It's awesome to notice how in these forums majority would agree with you & me. But in WWE HQ they go as they please, which is a shame.

Just his push he's had it would in my eyes atleast look bit odd to see him win a smaller belt. Which i would want to see though because he needs a midcard titlerun before put on main event picture.

Time will tell how it will all turn out


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So fucking wrong.
> 
> *SO* fucking wrong. Start watching the product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about, pure hate? What do I hate Reigns for that's blinding my vision? Did he run over my dog? Did he chain me up in Josef Fritzl's basement? I'm a fan, I don't have an agenda. When something is good I say it's good and when something sucks I say it sucks. I wish he was good. He might as well be considering they're gonna push him whether he is or he isn't.
> 
> It has NOTHING to do with Indy high spots, in fact, I don't even like high flying wrestling. The fact that you automatically equated Reigns not being good in the ring to mean YEW LIK HIGH SPOTZ AND DA BAD SYCOLOGY shows how ignorant you really are. I'm completely fine with Reigns's style, but just because he wrestles a certain style doesn't mean he does it well. You know who does Reigns' style of wrestling right? Brock Lesnar. Because unlike Reigns, he's not limited at all and works the style efficiently, and don't give me this lame SHIT about "less is more". You're using it in a completely wrong context. What WWE is doing is taking advantage of Reigns's *LIMITED* wrestling ability (*LIMITED, LIMITED, LIMITED.* Deal with it) the same way WCW did with Goldberg, the same way WWE did with Ryback. They're presenting him in short bursts because it shows off his signature offense, and gets him out of there before he blows up. Why doesn't your bad interpretation apply to Ambrose or Rollins? Oh right, because they know how to wrestle so they don't get 3 minutes of match time in a 20 minute match.


Oh, so we're going to go back and forth with "Deal with its". You win that battle lol. But once again, your opinion doesn't translate to fact. And you keep sayinig he is limited. Well please tell me how he is limited? You wanna talk about limited? Khali is limited, Hulk Hogan is limited. There has been nothing that has showed me Roman Reigns is limited as you suggest, and I'd like to know what is so limited about him. And you also make the comparison to him and Lesnar. I see no similarities between the two in their wrestling styles. But like I said, tell me what is limited. You saying his wrestling ability is limited doesn't prove anything than an opinion. I have yet to see any plausible reasoning behind your opinion.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Yeah i'm aware of that and i'm not saying he should be pushed all the way to the top. It just feels like they've shot themselves in the foot if you know what i mean. Giving superpush for Reigns grooming him to be next top star. They should realise that doing bit slower build up for would work out better. It's awesome to notice how in these forums majority would agree with you & me. But in WWE HQ they go as they please, which is a shame.
> 
> Just his push he's had it would in my eyes atleast look bit odd to see him win a smaller belt. Which i would want to see though because *he needs a midcard titlerun *before put on main event picture.
> 
> Time will tell how it will all turn out


He's been tag team champion before. I think that's pretty good. I fear him getting the Intercontinental belt because look how those guys turn out. I thought Big E was going to be something, but they just kinda forgot about him and his title reign has felt flat. I'd rather seen reigns being built up without any of those cursed midcard titles.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Yeah i'm aware of that and i'm not saying he should be pushed all the way to the top. It just feels like they've shot themselves in the foot if you know what i mean. Giving superpush for Reigns grooming him to be next top star. They should realise that doing bit slower build up for would work out better. It's awesome to notice how in these forums majority would agree with you & me. But in WWE HQ they go as they please, which is a shame.
> 
> Just his push he's had it would in my eyes atleast look bit odd to see him win a smaller belt. Which i would want to see though because he needs a midcard titlerun before put on main event picture.
> 
> Time will tell how it will all turn out


I think Roman working in the mid/upper mid card can work with the right booking and the right person to feud with. 

Though,WWE is in dire need of credible heels for Roman to face. Dean would probably be his first singles feud if they save Seth/Dean for later. 

It seems WWE had eased the I super push down a bit. They're no longer going balls to the walls with the Reigns loving or constantly trying to point out the "weak link" of the Shield. 

I'd like to think they see his potential and are willing to be patient and nurture his talent/athleticism/presence. 

Maybe having a guy who got a Royal Rumble record and impressive showings under his belt will bring some life to the midcard.
I can't see WWE putting Roman into a half assed feud, so whatever midcard talent he may get,will benefit from a great feud too. 

And it will bring some positive attention back to the lower card. I would say someone like a heel Ziggler, but the crowd may cheer Dolph over Roman lol

Then again, a nice feud and good matches with Dolph can bring the audience on Reigns' side.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cookiepuss said:


> He's been tag team champion before. I think that's pretty good. I fear him getting the Intercontinental belt because look how those guys turn out. I thought Big E was going to be something, but they just kinda forgot about him and his title reign has felt flat. I'd rather seen reigns being built up without any of those cursed midcard titles.


They got 3 hours and the creative is limited to focus on certain stars. They should either expand creative with 3-4 more writers and give them each a certain timeslots and wrestlers to build up. That way we wouldn 't have to endure Sheamus vs. Christian part 43485934 And the midcard belts wouldn't be forgotten either.

Thats atleast how i would improve it.

@wynter: yeah thats one possibility.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Pyro often mistakes his opinion for fact. His interpretation is always right and everyone else is wrong yada yada. Anyhoo, I wish Creative was better at creating storylines for midcard singles players because they have fuck all to do right now. WWE seem to have the same 15 guys on all the shows. It's only when the entire roster is called out you're surprised that some of them are still employed. It's why Dean had to face Mark Henry. He's already went through all the televised midcard faces already.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ahhh the devil that is known as Zero! (666th post by you in the thread)

They really need to sort the creative out. The 3 hours of RAW is just bad for now without proper booking. They would pay more attention for it if they only had decent competition.

time for me to sleep, see you all after 20+ pages of text :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Thanks Bunny and Caly. That leather jacket. That smile. Dang. :lenny



psycho bunny said:


> Your welcome :lenny
> 
> There was this jerk annoying me in the gym today, and the worst part was that he was a wrestling fan because he complemented me on my old edge shirt :lol.


How was he annoying you? :lol

Hi Pyro! 

Oh, we're doing this again, aren't we?












WynterWarm12 said:


> Reigns' superpush has been slowed down considerably and you can't deny that.
> Ever Since EC, the story has shifted focus to Dean and Seth. How can you even complain about Reigns and his push at this point :lol


Agreed. Especially at the walkout and the Shield summit, it was pretty much all Dean and Seth. 

This needs to be viewed as a story. If Roman didn't have his big moments, why would anyone believe that he's a threat to Dean, who's kind of set himself up as the leader of the group? In the same way, if Dean always looked strong, there's no development for him or for anyone else. He excels in the role he plays right now, and he's had his many opportunities to shine too--let him play it out. And if Roman and Dean weren't having their little game of one-upsmanship, how does Seth get to set himself apart as the selfless peacemaker of the group? 



WynterWarm12 said:


> All it comes down to is that your favorite of the group isn't WWE's focus.
> If Dean was receiving the same push Roman was, you wouldn't be nitpicking because in your mind, Dean would deserve all the spotlight and attention because he's better than the other two.
> And that's fine. We all do it with our favorite wrestlers.
> 
> And of course Roman winning is probably end game. But two people were always gonna lose in this equation. That's what happens in a triple threat match lol
> But if WWE can make Rollins and Dean come out strong even with a loss, what's the problem?
> Other than Roman getting the biggest push and you despising it?
> 
> Lord Pyro is about to rip me :lmao


*snuggles up with popcorn and Seth*



Banez said:


> They got 3 hours and the creative is limited to focus on certain stars. They should either expand creative with 3-4 more writers and give them each a certain timeslots and wrestlers to build up. That way we wouldn 't have to endure Sheamus vs. Christian part 43485934 And the midcard belts wouldn't be forgotten either.
> 
> Thats atleast how i would improve it.


Yep. They managed to make everyone feel important in two hours before--there's no reason why they shouldn't be able to do it again.

If Roman ends up going for a midcard belt (which he SHOULD), it will be the perfect chance to elevate that title. He should be allowed to handle the championship the way Orton used to with the IC belt. Feud-wise, he'll logically go against his Shield brothers because there's a lot of accompanying emotion and story. It's just a matter of keeping that momentum going after.

Good night Banez!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Ahhh the devil that is known as Zero! (666th post by you in the thread)
> 
> They really need to sort the creative out. The 3 hours of RAW is just bad for now without proper booking. They would pay more attention for it if they only had decent competition.
> 
> time for me to sleep, see you all after 20+ pages of text :lol


:lol didn't even notice that.

Now which one of y'all hoes got Pyro banned? :argh:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Holy shit pyro got humbled? :banderas

I doubt it's perma.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Holy shit pyro got humbled? :banderas
> 
> I doubt it's perma.


Yeah he'll be back in a couple of days. Y'all hoes in this thread are brutal :no:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It might not even have anything to do with this thread. Oh well. Like you said, he'll be back.


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

If they ever wanted to do something like DX again, I think Rollins and Reigns could really pull it off and have fun with it. They remind me of HBK and Triple H a bit, but they're better than what those guys were at this stage of their careers (note that I said stage, not age, Trips and HBK obviously made it to the big stage a lot earlier).


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

When Shield debuted, for me it was:

*1. Ambrose
2. Rollins
3. Reigns*

Dean was a solid worker and top notch talker, Rollins a GREAT worker. Didn't really like Reigns that much at first.

Right now, it's:

*1. Rollins
2. Reigns
3. Ambrose*

They're not doing enough with Dean, but maybe that will change. Reigns has been improving and I'm loving his badass push. Rollins has never been better. Fact is, you don't have to be a great orator to get over. Rollins could never speak a word again and I would still be a fan. His ring work alone makes me a fan. He might even end up the best wrestler of his generation in WWE.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Pyro humbled :bron3 terrible news. 

I caught that Dean and Henry match. It was pretty good, saw Dean work the leg against Rowan so glad to see him do the same with Henry. He might not be the biggest guy but his matches with big men won't be as boring as most are. His finisher did look awful though, it looks amazing sometimes especially on Kofi but just meh compared to the blackout and spear.


----------



## NoUsername

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> When Shield debuted, for me it was:
> 
> *1. Ambrose
> 2. Rollins
> 3. Reigns*
> 
> Dean was a solid worker and top notch talker, Rollins a GREAT worker. Didn't really like Reigns that much at first.
> 
> Right now, it's:
> 
> *1. Rollins
> 2. Reigns
> 3. Ambrose*
> 
> They're not doing enough with Dean, but maybe that will change. Reigns has been improving and I'm loving his badass push. Rollins has never been better. Fact is, you don't have to be a great orator to get over. Rollins could never speak a word again and I would still be a fan. His ring work alone makes me a fan. He might even end up the best wrestler of his generation in WWE.


Nice post, someone on topic for once haha, got a similar one from a male perspective.

When I first saw them, with no knowledge of Indies etc, Rollins had the most unique look while Reigns had the Samoan Powerhouse gimmick and Ambrose looked like a generic jobber.

1. Rollins
2. Reigns
2. Ambrose

Then as they got their push we all realised Reigns was the star / big spot monkey, Ambrose was the mouthpiece / leader and Rollins was the in-ring worker to sell spots and make others look good. Although I still wasn't sold on Ambrose because of how he was overhyped as the next big Wrestling God.

1. Reigns
2. Rollins
3. Ambrose

And now we get to the present and Reigns terrible acting is just making me cringe every time he tries to take centre stage, Rollins in-ring work and mic-skills are getting more spotlight and I've finally come around to Ambrose and his expressions.

1. Rollins
2. Ambrose

4. Reigns

And if anyones wondering, my thinking has nothing to do with Reigns getting a push ahead of the other two, I didn't follow indies and I don't worry about off-screen politics either, I rate them on how much they entertain me and Reigns is starting to get embarrassing. And this is coming from someone who loves to see Pacific Islanders succeed in life, having grown up with them and sharing cultures. (Huge, huge fan of the Uso's)

The spots where he flares his lip, twists his wristband, clenches his fist, punches the floor etc all seem too manufactured, every gif I see of him in this thread is just him obviously pandering to the camera like he's a model on a runway rather than a wrestler in a ring, while Ambrose and Rollins at least make their character seem like wrestlers. The only thing that seems natural about him is his war cry.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> :lol didn't even notice that.
> 
> Now which one of y'all hoes got Pyro banned? :argh:


Wait, what? :argh: It wasn't me--I just said hi!



TwistedLogic said:


> If they ever wanted to do something like DX again, I think Rollins and Reigns could really pull it off and have fun with it. They remind me of HBK and Triple H a bit, but they're better than what those guys were at this stage of their careers (note that I said stage, not age, Trips and HBK obviously made it to the big stage a lot earlier).


Dean has to be there too  He can bring the funny too.



SoupBro said:


> Pyro humbled :bron3 terrible news.
> 
> I caught that Dean and Henry match. It was pretty good, saw Dean work the leg against Rowan so glad to see him do the same with Henry. He might not be the biggest guy but his matches with big men won't be as boring as most are. His finisher did look awful though, it looks amazing sometimes especially on Kofi but just meh compared to the blackout and spear.


Crossface chickenwing please.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> When Shield debuted, for me it was:
> 
> *1. Ambrose
> 2. Rollins
> 3. Reigns*
> 
> Right now, it's:
> 
> *1. Rollins
> 2. Reigns
> 3. Ambrose*


Rollins is gaining on Ambrose for me too.

Dean's great but Rollins is just too awesome in the ring. So much fun.

Pyro got humbled again? This is like John Cena getting injured. Everyone's gonna be gunning for the top spot. :homer6


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn, Pyro must have really ripped someone hard and they got a little salty.
Don't let Zero find out who got her boo banned though :lol

1. Rollins is killing these hoes right now so he's def entertaining me the most at the moment. So happy he's no longer the forgotten member of the Shield. Boy been putting in work lately and deserve all the praises.
2. Dean because he's Dean and that man never fails to give me life. I love everything about his psychology, storytelling, face,promos and antics in the ring and outside of it. WWE is letting him pull out moves and Im enjoying that as well. 
3. Reigns gets the third spot because he hasn't reached his full potential yet and Im patiently waiting for the day he start slaying you haters  He has a lot more to offer with time imo. Don't get me wrong, he entertains the hell out of me too. Love his energy and explosive moves in the ring and his personality in the less serious promos. 
I just know he will be better with experience and time like his counterparts. He is an unfinished project and I can't wait to see the final product .


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, Pyro must have really ripped someone hard and they got a little salty.
> Don't let Zero find out who got her boo banned though :lol


I just figured that you did it because of how jealous you were of him. Well now you've got rid of him you can have me to yourself again. :dance


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Pyro


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Pheeew, glad Ambrose won at Main Event and I was wrong. :lol 
"*THAT'S what I'm talking about!!!*" :lenny



tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kane's making that triple threat match at mania brothers...
> Ugh. Don't know whether to be happy or sad  :lmao





Quoth the Raven said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, calling it now. With them pissing Kane off on both shows this week, he's gonna be making a triple threat for the US title as a fuck you to the boys.
> 
> They try staying together and as tweeners/faces until then but after the Mania match, one or the other is turning on his team for good.
> 
> This short lived tweener/face run from now until Mania is gonna be awesome guys. Enjoy while it lasts.





Spoiler:  



If that really happens...
These butterflies in my stomach, Jeez...
The fact that we come closer and closer to the point makes me so fucking excited it's out of this world.
If there's really a nice tweener/face run until Mania, my heart is gonna soak in every fucking thing they're doing from now on so the split will hurt even more and is even more fantastic. :banderas Jeeeeeeesus... holy fucking shit I'll fucking die inside.



SONO??? 
If you read this and the split happens at Wrestlemania you *HAVE* to shed some tears for me live. 
Legit tears YOU HEAR ME??? 
Place yourself in front of a camera if you can't hold your emotions any longer. 
Cry like a bitch! 



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Sandow vs. Seth Rollins is up next. Rollins gets the quick win with his finisher. Sandow leaves the ring but Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns roll him back in for a triple power bomb.
> 
> Backstage segment with Kane and The Shield. He orders them to be at ringside for tonight's main event but they say they don't take orders from Kane. They'll be out there any way because it's what's best for business.
> 
> Kane finds The Shield backstage and brings them to the ring with him.
> 
> Kane vs. Big Show is next in the main event. The Shield are at ringside. Show gets the win with a chokeslam. After the match, Kane yells at The Shield for watching him lose. Kane grabs Rollins for a chokeslam but Reigns breaks it up with a big spear. The Shield stand together over Kane as SmackDown ends. so much shield this week. :cheer:cheer:cheer





Spoiler:  



OMG THIS SOUNDS SO FUCKING EPIC :lmao :lmao :lmao CAN'T WAIT!!!! :mark:





Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> Anyone else wonder why Wyatts are still feuding with Shield AND Cena? Not that I mind, but it makes me think Shield might get involved in the Cena/Wyatt match at XXX. Their face turn is already rumored, so it got me thinking.


I was thinking about that last night, could happen too, since Wyatts are responsible they "lost" the Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match in January. Let's hope it just happend to use it as an opening for their feud. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas


:banderas



Calabrose said:


> Oh my...


:banderas



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> so much epicness :banderas


:banderas



midnightmischief said:


> 1 set of shield dog tags which sit nicely between my boobies - shield is close to my heart :agree:


How Cute! 


midnightmischief said:


> 1 extra huge shield t-shirt, ordered the biggest size possible so I could use it as a nightgown - yep, I am officially sleeping with the shield :ex: :woolcock:woolcock


:jordan3


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I just figured that you did it because of how jealous you were of him. Well now you've got rid of him you can have me to yourself again. :dance


Please boo, like I'd ever do that to you.
It may break my heart and make my vagina weep in despair, but if you're happy with Pyro, Im fine with that 



Awwww Raven, I know.
What is this thread going to be like without Pyro's funny, pessimistic mean ass :lol
Who else am I gonna get my word foreplay on with for the next few days 


Annnnnd Ney hitting everyone with one of hwr awesome ass posts :


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Some strange foreplay you engage in Wynter. Strangely, that's not the weirdest thing about you :lmao :lmao

But yeah, a moment of silence for Pyro. But he's like the Terminator, he'll be back :lol

You'll just have to do with Zero and your master until then :side:


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: Smackdown



Just saw the WWE Smackdown Pics, sooooooooooo so awesome :lmao :lmao :lmao 



















:lmao :lmao :lmao 



















This is fantastic!!! :lmao 

They're like "_What do you want from us?_" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I must admit, Im quite a weird person in real life and on here. Im quite the dork too :lol

I wonder who got Pyro banned and why? It couldn't have been this thread because he's done nothing but be Pyro lol

Awwwww, Master Raven, you always treat me so well 8*D
And I don't wanna play with Zero anymore. She always calls me Pyro when we play :side: Im down with role playing but just ...nope lol

Those pics Ney :mark: :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> And I don't wanna play with Zero anymore. She always calls me Pyro when we play :side:


:floyd1


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao too much Ney? :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I must admit, Im quite a weird person in real life and on here. Im quite the dork too :lol
> 
> I wonder who got Pyro banned and why? It couldn't have been this thread because he's done nothing but be Pyro lol
> 
> Awwwww, Master Raven, you always treat me so well 8*D
> *And I don't wanna play with Zero anymore. * She always calls me Pyro when we play :side: Im down with role playing but just ...nope lol
> 
> Those pics Ney :mark: :mark:


 Doesn't anyone love me anymore? Wynter I just…


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: about the SD pics



Dean's all like "oh fuck I hope Kane doesn't make Seth combust..." :lmao

I'm excited for Smackdown.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Thanks Bunny and Caly. That leather jacket. That smile. Dang. :lenny
> 
> How was he annoying you? :lol


Ow well same old asking me my name,phone number etc and when he got the message that he had to leave me alone he started talking about wrasslin hate it when people talk to me. 












WynterWarm12 said:


> I must admit, Im quite a weird person in real life and on here. Im quite the dork too :lol
> 
> I wonder who got Pyro banned and why? It couldn't have been this thread because he's done nothing but be Pyro lol
> 
> Awwwww, Master Raven, you always treat me so well 8*D
> And I don't wanna play with Zero anymore. She always calls me Pyro when we play :side: Im down with role playing but just ...nope lol
> 
> Those pics Ney :mark: :mark:


That's why I like you so much boo :cool2










Besides aren't we all a little weird in here 










Can't wait till Pyro comes back in a couple of days and unleash his wrath upon us :banderas


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

 We both know I will never be Pyro, honey. Its not fair to me, my heart or my vagina.
I will always love you though, boo









Zero/Wynter:"2014-2014" #NeverForget



:lmao this thread gets weird as fuck real quick :lol


My bitch Bunny always having my back though!


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao too much Ney? :lmao


Just will never get how y'all can talk about Tyrion in that kinda way. :lmao 
I don't even know how it started... 



Calabrose said:


> Spoiler: about the SD pics
> 
> 
> 
> Dean's all like "oh fuck I hope Kane doesn't make Seth combust..." :lmao
> 
> I'm excited for Smackdown.





Spoiler: about Caly's answer to the SD pics



ME TOO!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> My bitch Bunny always having my back though!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao I don't even know how it happened either, Ney.
I went from being annoyed by how pessimistic he is to "Awwww, Pyro" boy grew on me like a fungus :lol
Still don't know why hoes like Zero, Res, and Dept thirst so hard for that man, though :side:.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Raven,Telos and Pyro no sellin ass still loves you boo. Even I still love your bed hopping ass 

But girl, you killing my ego here :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> Just will never get how y'all can talk about Tyrion in that kinda way. :lmao
> I don't even know how it started...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: about Caly's answer to the SD pics
> 
> 
> 
> ME TOO!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Some of the folk here have a shipper's mind set sometimes. It all started with innocent shipping. I had no idea it would go this far. :lmao



Spoiler: .



I like what they're doing with the shield right now. It looks like a decent distraction for when the split actually happens.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

This tweener/face run is giving me so much life, Im debating whether I want them to fight at Mania :lol
If WrestleMania wasn't such a huge deal, I would say postpone the split until another PPV, because this tweener run has so much potential :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I don't even know how it happened either, Ney.
> I went from being annoyed by how pessimistic he is to "Awwww, Pyro" boy grew on me like a fungus :lol
> Still don't know why hoes like Zero, Res, and Dept thirst so hard for that man, though :side:.


First of all I don't thirst. He came after me okay? Plus I can give you 9 reasons each an inch long why ppl like him.



WynterWarm12 said:


> *Raven,Telos* and Pyro no sellin ass still loves you boo. Even I still love your bed hopping ass
> 
> But girl, you killing my ego here :lol


I see no proof of this.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


>














WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I don't even know how it happened either, Ney.
> I went from being annoyed by how pessimistic he is to "Awwww, Pyro" boy grew on me like a fungus :lol
> Still don't know why hoes like Zero, Res, and Dept thirst so hard for that man, though :side:.


:lol



Calabrose said:


> Some of the folk here have a shipper's mind set sometimes. It all started with innocent shipping. I had no idea it would go this far. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> I like what they're doing with the shield right now. It looks like a decent distraction for when the split actually happens.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Zero has officially given Pyro a big dick. 
:no: what is this thread yo :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero has officially given Pyro a big dick.
> :no: what is this thread yo :lol


I'm lost, I don't even know what's this thread anymore.

Edit: PYRO GOT BANNED?!? :lol *AHEM* I mean, how sad  
Well, didn't a bunch of people got banned recently?


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw the WWE Smackdown Pics, sooooooooooo so awesome :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic!!! :lmao
> 
> They're like "_What do you want from us?_" :lmao :lmao :lmao





Spoiler: SD



:mark: :mark: :mark: Sethie being so brave and all in there even when Kane is yelling at him.

I can't wait to watch all of this awesomeness!!!






WynterWarm12 said:


> I must admit, Im quite a weird person in real life and on here. Im quite the dork too :lol


We can't hide who we really are :lol




psycho bunny said:


> Ow well same old asking me my name,phone number etc and when he got the message that he had to leave me alone he started talking about wrasslin hate it when people talk to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I like you so much boo :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides aren't we all a little weird in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait till Pyro comes back in a couple of days and unleash his wrath upon us :banderas


:lmao aww, Bunny. 

And yes we are. That's why we relate to each other 




Calabrose said:


> Some of the folk here have a shipper's mind set sometimes. It all started with innocent shipping. I had no idea it would go this far. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> I like what they're doing with the shield right now. It looks like a decent distraction for when the split actually happens.


:lol You can never predict how far shipping can go... 



Spoiler: response



Yep. And it's lovely to see how the group is transitioning into the new face/tweener role without really changing who they are. It's masterful.






DareDevil said:


> I'm lost, I don't even know what's this thread anymore.
> 
> Edit: PYRO GOT BANNED?!? :lol *AHEM* I mean, how sad
> Well, didn't a bunch of people got banned recently?


Madness, Devil. Madness :lol

:argh: 

Aww Zero, you know I love you, boo :*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I'm lost, I don't even know what's this thread anymore.
> 
> Edit: PYRO GOT BANNED?!? :lol *AHEM* I mean, how sad
> Well, didn't a bunch of people got banned recently?


Who else got banned?



JacqSparrow said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: Sethie being so brave and all in there even when Kane is yelling at him.
> 
> I can't wait to watch all of this awesomeness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't hide who we really are :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao aww, Bunny.
> 
> And yes we are. That's why we relate to each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol You can never predict how far shipping can go...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: response
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And it's lovely to see how the group is transitioning into the new face/tweener role without really changing who they are. It's masterful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madness, Devil. Madness :lol
> 
> :argh:
> 
> Aww Zero, you know I love you, boo :*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Spoiler: spoiler



I like them in this tweener roll, but its still weird to see Dean in it I never expected him to be one



Why should we hide our selves we are awesome :cool2











Think I'm gonna stay of tumblr for a while these Dean dating Renee rumor's are just uugh fpalm I really feel sorry for them.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Bunny with that awesome gif :banderas
I would do some dumb shit like that :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Bunny with that awesome gif :banderas
> I would do some dumb shit like that :lol


I once did something like that because I lost a bet :lol.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Been trying to get my friend to have a nerf gun fight while in bunny or koala onesies for the longest now :lol
lifes too short not to be dumb sometimes


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Been trying to get my friend to have a nerf gun fight while in bunny or koala onesies for the longest now :lol
> lifes too short not to be dumb sometimes


That's so cool :dance. I had to run around and climb a tree in a monkey costume in a crowded park on a sunday afternoon for that bet :lol 

You only live once I guess :


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn right Bunny! The world needs more weird and cool people like us 











:lmao at your sig. That's totes me


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn right Bunny! The world needs more weird and cool people like us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao at your sig. That's totes me


Yeah the world would be so much more fun.. or chaotic what ever :side: 

Thanks I found it on my fb wall, seriously I have the coolest fb wall for these things.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


>


Love you too boo.



JacqSparrow said:


> We can't hide who we really are :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao aww, Bunny.
> 
> And yes we are. That's why we relate to each other
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Zero, you know I love you, boo :*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*sniff*


psycho bunny said:


> Who else got banned?





WynterWarm12 said:


> Bunny with that awesome gif :banderas
> I would do some dumb shit like that :lol


Umm you know I love you guys and all but can we pretend not to know each other when y'all acting like that in public? kthanxbai


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

What about loving us unconditionally Zero??!!









She only loves us sometimes Bunny!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> What about loving us unconditionally Zero??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She only loves us sometimes Bunny!!


Sniff *goes and hide in a corner*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> What about loving us unconditionally Zero??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She only loves us sometimes Bunny!!


Unconditionally??:lmao:lmao Do I look like God to you?


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I see no proof of this.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn Telos









Zeros mean as shit and still get the guys in the end :no:



SubZero3:16 said:


> Unconditionally?? Do I look like God to you?


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Superhyped for Smackdown. But, getting a little impatient waiting for an official word on what match our boys will have at Wrestlemania 30. Are we getting Triple Threat, Dean vs. Seth, Roman vs. Dean, Roman vs. Seth, random six man tag, or our boys in the Andre battle royal???? Tired of waiting to know MUST KNOW NOW!!!!!!


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn Telos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zeros mean as shit and still get the guys in the end :no:
> *


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn Telos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeros mean as shit and still get the guys in the end :no:


These bith fights between the two of you :lmao Its more entertaining lecture than the rants section I must say.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tbp82 said:


> Superhyped for Smackdown. But, getting a little impatient waiting for an official word on what match our boys will have at Wrestlemania 30. Are we getting Triple Threat, Dean vs. Seth, Roman vs. Dean, Roman vs. Seth, random six man tag, or our boys in the Andre battle royal???? Tired of waiting to know MUST KNOW NOW!!!!!!


I'm mad hyped for SmackDown. BollyRuelz actually has some links up. Don't know how great the quality is though, still haven't checked.

And that's the best part mate! Everything with the boys is unpredictable and amazing, I'm absolutely loving it.

We're getting break up teases, drama, bickering, some comedy, face/tweener turn hinting, now Kane is in the mix and there's days where you're questioning if WWE is ready to break up the boys.

So much uncertainty, it's great!


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lol this thread...

I've been good about avoiding SmackDown spoilers, aside from a few unavoidable pics. I can't wait for tonight! :mark:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> These bith fights between the two of you :lmao Its more entertaining lecture than the rants section I must say.












I try 8*D


We could have had a SmackDown chat if we could find some damn live stream links :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

only three more hours till SD :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I try 8*D
> 
> 
> We could have had a SmackDown chat if we could find some damn live stream links :lol












I would love to join a chat again


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn, I still got 11 hours...well, if I don't watch the links online :lol


We had a "SmackDown chat" last time, but we barely even talked about the show lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Guys...what's going on in here?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


>


:lmao

This thread is awesome. I dont know why i didn't check this thread out earlier.

Still not sure if i should watch smackdown... it's usually known as recap show these days.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> :lmao
> 
> This thread is awesome. I dont know why i didn't check this thread out earlier.
> 
> Still not sure if i should watch smackdown... it's usually known as recap show these days.


it's gonna be good this week, lots of shield so yeah..... WATCH IT.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> :lmao
> 
> This thread is awesome. I dont know why i didn't check this thread out earlier.
> 
> Still not sure if i should watch smackdown... it's usually known as recap show these days.


It's because everyone in here is awesome. It's the best thread on the site, no competition :

Dude....but our boys are gonna be on SmackDown...that's more than enough reason to watch it :mark:


And Cali!!! EMBRACE THE WEIRD!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

From the spoilers I've seen it doesn't seem like much of a recap or repeat episode.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

They used to recap 1 match from some older show or something.. it annoyed the hell out of me when i actually wanted to watch something more in present time. I do read the spoilers too, just there hasn't been anything to draw my attention lately to actually watch the show itself.

p.s. i can't stand mrs Excuse me!


----------



## kariverson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> :lmao
> 
> This thread is awesome. I dont know why i didn't check this thread out earlier.
> 
> Still not sure if i should watch smackdown... it's usually known as recap show these days.


It definitely isn't. I thought so too the last years but it's on par with Raw imo. Same caliber matches. Same caliber segments.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Again Banez....our boys are going to be on there.....WATCH IT!!!

You're going to watch SmackDown whether you like it or not mister!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, I still got 11 hours...well, if I don't watch the links online :lol
> 
> 
> We had a "SmackDown chat" last time, but we barely even talked about the show lol


Yeah because we talk a lot about the show in the raw chat to right? :lmao 



Calabrose said:


> Guys...what's going on in here?












Nothing much really



Banez said:


> :lmao
> 
> This thread is awesome. I dont know why i didn't check this thread out earlier.
> 
> Still not sure if i should watch smackdown... it's usually known as recap show these days.


But the best shield parts are always on sd :no:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Yeah because we talk a lot about the show in the raw chat to right? :lmao













Ummmm, uhh...yeah, we do enough talking about Raw and....that gif disturbs me :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I like them in this tweener roll, but its still weird to see Dean in it I never expected him to be one
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we hide our selves we are awesome :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm gonna stay of tumblr for a while these Dean dating Renee rumor's are just uugh fpalm I really feel sorry for them.





Spoiler: spoiler



He's so cute as one though. I love little boy Dean and that deadly smile












I support you and your habits, Wynter and Bunny! :lmao From a distance.

:lol Here is much better than Tumblr.



WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm mad hyped for SmackDown. BollyRuelz actually has some links up. Don't know how great the quality is though, still haven't checked.
> 
> And that's the best part mate! Everything with the boys is unpredictable and amazing, I'm absolutely loving it.
> 
> We're getting break up teases, drama, bickering, some comedy, face/tweener turn hinting, now Kane is in the mix and there's days where you're questioning if WWE is ready to break up the boys.
> 
> So much uncertainty, it's great!


Almost as fun as your fights with Zero :dance


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Ummmm, uhh...yeah, we do enough talking about Raw and....that gif disturbs me :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Nothing much really


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> :lmao
> 
> This thread is awesome. I dont know why i didn't check this thread out earlier.
> 
> Still not sure if i should watch smackdown... it's usually known as recap show these days.


*gasp* It's better than Raw most of the time!

I wanna join in the SD chat too!



psycho bunny said:


> Yeah because we talk a lot about the show in the raw chat to right? :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much really
> 
> 
> 
> But the best shield parts are always on sd :no:


Great Scott...I'm going to have nightmares about the gif.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: Smackdown



Today was The Shield Smackdown 

They were everywhere 


Seth is the new leader (Y)

Dean's cute and fun without even trying :lol

Roman should smile more 

Triple H's smile when The Shield came to Seth match :lol. 

The best line goes to Triple H: 

"At Wrestlemania, I put an end to your dreams, and I BURY Daniel Bryan" :lmao

I did not like Triple H as a wrestler, but I love it as Boss (he is a troll, love it) 

The Shield does not accept orders from Kane, but acceptance of orders from the Authority 

Kane will fuck The Shield, Dean with his U.S. title will have more matchs


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Again Banez....our boys are going to be on there.....WATCH IT!!!
> 
> You're going to watch SmackDown whether you like it or not mister!


:argh: 

I am going to imagine you from now on using a whip and whipping the Shielders and screaming "WATCH THE DAMN SHOW!!!"


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> I support you and your habits, Wynter and Bunny! :lmao From a distance.
> 
> :lol Here is much better than Tumblr.


You don't love me anymore sparrow?










Tumblr is kindergarten compared to this place.




Calabrose said:


>















JacqSparrow said:


> *gasp* It's better than Raw most of the time!
> 
> I wanna join in the SD chat too!
> 
> 
> 
> Great Scott...I'm going to have nightmares about the gif.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm always surprised by Dean's voice.

I do not know why?

I know how is his voice, but I'm always surprised (pleasantly surprised) as his voice is raspy


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> :argh:
> 
> I am going to imagine you from now on using a whip and whipping the Shielders and screaming "WATCH THE DAMN SHOW!!!"


Well, if you wanted me to whip you this whole time Banez, all you had to do was ask. Come on boo, it will hurt _real_
good.









:lol My mom shall never see the whore I am on this site 

So are we chatting tonight bitches? We can attempt to talk about SmackDown despite the time difference :lol


I'LL LOVE YOU AND YOUR WEIRDNESS FOREVER BUNNY!!!


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> You don't love me anymore sparrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr is kindergarten compared to this place.












:lol That's why I feel much safer in here.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol My mom shall never see the whore I am on this site
> 
> So are we chatting tonight bitches? We can attempt to talk about SmackDown despite the time difference :lol


your mom would be so proud of you! Maintaining the "good girl" image you got going in your house.. in here.. she probably would be shocked seeing your thirst :lmao

about chattin, i'l be there i guess if i'm around 

p.s. can't i be on that side of the whip then?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm always surprised by Dean's voice.
> 
> I do not know why?
> 
> I know how is his voice, but I'm always surprised (pleasantly surprised) as his voice is raspy


You should listen to some of the radio interviews he did :faint:




WynterWarm12 said:


> Well, if you wanted me to whip you this whole time Banez, all you had to do was ask. Come on boo, it will hurt _real_
> good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol My mom shall never see the whore I am on this site
> 
> So are we chatting tonight bitches? We can attempt to talk about SmackDown despite the time difference :lol
> 
> 
> I'LL LOVE YOU AND YOUR WEIRDNESS FOREVER BUNNY!!!












I love you too wynter.

What time for the chat tonight? I really don't want to miss it. 



JacqSparrow said:


> :lol That's why I feel much safer in here.


Love you too booboo..













Banez said:


> your mom would be so proud of you! Maintaining the "good girl" image you got going in your house.. in here.. she probably would be shocked seeing your thirst :lmao
> 
> about chattin, i'l be there i guess if i'm around
> 
> p.s. can't i be on that side of the whip then?


Wynter turned banez into a kinky bad boy :cheer


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm always surprised by Dean's voice.
> 
> I do not know why?
> 
> I know how is his voice, but I'm always surprised (pleasantly surprised) as his voice is raspy


Dean's voice is quite sexy isn't it? Man can talk for hours and I would be sitting there like











:lol Dean is just walking sex. No doubt about it.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Wynter turned banez into a kinky bad boy :cheer


I can still behave! :lol

okay i don't believe that one myself either.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> your mom would be so proud of you! Maintaining the "good girl" image you got going in your house.. in here.. she probably would be shocked seeing your thirst :lmao
> 
> about chattin, i'l be there i guess if i'm around
> 
> p.s. can't i be on that side of the whip then?


My mom shall never know the shameless slut her daughter is on the internet. I shall be buried with these secrets!! 

And you want to be the whipper? Hmm...maybe  A little pain never hurt.

Boy please, you're gong to be _all _up in our chat. You enjoy our crazy asses too much to miss it :


psycho bunny said:


> Wynter turned banez into a kinky bad boy :cheer


:lmao we are all so fucked in this thread. Our mission is to corrupt as many souls as possible :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> You should listen to some of the radio interviews he did :faint:
> 
> What time for the chat tonight? I really don't want to miss it.
> 
> Love you too booboo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wynter turned banez into a kinky bad boy :cheer


She may just usurp Zero's throne of corruption.










And Dean's voice...I sometimes don't pay attention to what he's actually saying anymore


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


>


Oh my  Umm..... what's a Pyro again? 



WynterWarm12 said:


>


Oooh I love it when you talk dirty.:agree:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao ya'll bitches are not helping me be a good girl damn it. Such bad influences on me!

And GASP!!! Shut your mouth Sparrow!

Zero is the Queen of Corruptions.

I am not worthy of such a title!.


And damn hoe, your man Pyro goes to prison for a little while and you already throwing it at Telos :no:

Shameless!!


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I am not worthy of such a title!.


That can change... :lmao

I will be in the chat if i am around and have time. if i'm not there i have a valid reason. Feel free to notify me when the show starts because i have no idea when it starts.

and if i hear one word about you being all innocent one more time.... well lets just say that it's too late for that now. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Dean is just walking sex. No doubt about it.



































WynterWarm12 said:


> And damn hoe, your man Pyro goes to prison for a little while and you already throwing it at Telos :no:
> 
> Shameless!!


Life's too short.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao ya'll bitches are not helping me be a good girl damn it. Such bad influences on me!
> 
> And GASP!!! Shut your mouth Sparrow!
> 
> Zero is the Queen of Corruptions.
> 
> I am not worthy of such a title!.
> 
> 
> And damn hoe, your man Pyro goes to prison for a little while and you already throwing it at Telos :no:
> 
> Shameless!!


In due time, Wynter, in due time.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Life's too short.


Cali bringing out that Mox gif :banderas.
Sexy little shit :lol

And don't condone Zero's actions damn it!
She thristed after that man for days and then left his ass the minute he has some trouble.
Obviously she's an opportunist 



Banez said:


> That can change... :lmao
> 
> I will be in the chat if i am around and have time. if i'm not there i have a valid reason. Feel free to notify me when the show starts because i have no idea when it starts.
> 
> *and if i hear one word about you being all innocent one more time.*... well lets just say that it's too late for that now. :lol


 But I am innocent, love. I'm a victim to these hoes on here corrupting my poor, naive self.

I was weak and vulnerable when I walked into this thread!









I shall shed some tears for the innocence that was ripped from me










And Sparrow! You flatter me so 8*D


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao ya'll bitches are not helping me be a good girl damn it. Such bad influences on me!
> 
> And GASP!!! Shut your mouth Sparrow!
> 
> Zero is the Queen of Corruptions.
> 
> I am not worthy of such a title!.
> 
> 
> And damn hoe, your man Pyro goes to prison for a little while and you already throwing it at Telos :no:
> 
> Shameless!!


It was never an exclusive relationship. Besides I can actually watch wrestling with Telos and he's nicer too. Hi boo 



Calabrose said:


> Life's too short.


See Cali gets it.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> But I am innocent, love. I'm a victim to these hoes on here corrupting my poor, naive self.


You are just as quilty as they are


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: Smackdown



Tweener turn official. Looks like they're running with it. A little disappointed that they're still directionless at this point though in terms of what they're actually doing at mania.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Tweener turn official. Looks like they're running with it. A little disappointed that they're still directionless at this point though in terms of what they're actually doing at mania.


Why do you think they're directionless? If anything, WWE has left them open for many options. Unlike when they book themselves into a corner and have no choice in a matter.



Banez said:


> You are just as quilty as they are


Am I corrupting you Banez??


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> My mom shall never know the shameless slut her daughter is on the internet. I shall be buried with these secrets!!
> 
> And you want to be the whipper? Hmm...maybe  A little pain never hurt.
> 
> Boy please, you're gong to be _all _up in our chat. You enjoy our crazy asses too much to miss it :
> 
> 
> :lmao we are all so fucked in this thread. Our mission is to corrupt as many souls as possible :lol


Wonder who our next victim is












JacqSparrow said:


> She may just usurp Zero's throne of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Dean's voice...I sometimes don't pay attention to what he's actually saying anymore


How could you not pay attention when that man is talking :no:












SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh my  Umm..... what's a Pyro again?


poor Pyro getting thrown away like nothing :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao ya'll bitches are not helping me be a good girl damn it. Such bad influences on me!
> 
> And GASP!!! Shut your mouth Sparrow!
> 
> Zero is the Queen of Corruptions.
> 
> I am not worthy of such a title!.
> 
> 
> And damn hoe, your man Pyro goes to prison for a little while and you already throwing it at Telos :no:
> 
> Shameless!!


:lol



Calabrose said:


> Life's too short.


that gif :banderas



WynterWarm12 said:


> Cali bringing out that Mox gif :banderas.
> Sexy little shit :lol
> 
> And don't condone Zero's actions damn it!
> She thristed after that man for days and then left his ass the minute he has some trouble.
> Obviously she's an opportunist
> 
> 
> 
> But I am innocent, love. I'm a victim to these hoes on here corrupting my poor, naive self.
> 
> I was weak and vulnerable when I walked into this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall shed some tears for the innocence that was ripped from me














SubZero3:16 said:


> It was never an exclusive relationship. Besides I can actually watch wrestling with Telos and he's nicer too. Hi boo
> 
> 
> See Cali gets it.


I'm starting to feel sorry for the guys in here :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Cali bringing out that Mox gif :banderas.
> Sexy little shit :lol
> 
> And don't condone Zero's actions damn it!
> She thristed after that man for days and then left his ass the minute he has some trouble.
> Obviously she's an opportunist
> 
> 
> 
> But I am innocent, love. I'm a victim to these hoes on here corrupting my poor, naive self.
> 
> I was weak and vulnerable when I walked into this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall shed some tears for the innocence that was ripped from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sparrow! You flatter me so 8*D


Anytime 

If you're going to be a whore on here, might as well get something for it, right? 



Reaper Jones said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Tweener turn official. Looks like they're running with it. A little disappointed that they're still directionless at this point though in terms of what they're actually doing at mania.





Spoiler: SD



Not for long, I hope. Positive Kane does something to stick it to them on Raw


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Am I corrupting you Banez??


Me?

:angel

You still got work to do lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Cali bringing out that Mox gif :banderas.
> Sexy little shit :lol
> 
> And don't condone Zero's actions damn it!
> She thristed after that man for days and then left his ass the minute he has some trouble.
> Obviously she's an opportunist


I had to.









Zero may have wanted him all to herself, but that doesn't mean she was in love with him.












SubZero3:16 said:


> See Cali gets it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Wonder who our next victim is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you not pay attention when that man is talking :no:
> 
> I'm starting to feel sorry for the guys in here :lol


Because I'm just swooning over the sound of his voice.










They knew what was in here :lol

And goodness, for a chance to psychoanalyze that man...


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Me?
> 
> :angel
> 
> You still got work to do lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Do you guys/girls feel like Reaper? That the guys are kind of directionless?
I never thought of their situation like that, though I guess in a way you can view it like that.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Do you guys/girls feel like Reaper? That the guys are kind of directionless?
> I never thought of their situation like that, though I guess in a way you can view it like that.


Well i assume next RAW will point out the true direction for the mania match. I'd be disappointed if they would just get added into that battle royal thing.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

At the risk of sounding like a mark, The Shield is too big for the battle royal in my opinion.

That event seems more of a "let's throw all the midcard guys we fucked over/didn't give a storyline into one big match" type of thing :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> At the risk of sounding like a mark, The Shield is too big for the battle royal in my opinion.
> 
> That event seems more of a "let's throw all the midcard guys we fucked over/didn't give a storyline into one big match" type of thing :lol


That it does and i want Cesaro to win it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Do you guys/girls feel like Reaper? That the guys are kind of directionless?
> I never thought of their situation like that, though I guess in a way you can view it like that.


:draper2

I personally feel like there is potential direction to go on with Kane involved. Raven's theory of Kane somehow pitting them against each other out of spite is a sound possibility. My theory that Dean is silently conspiring against Seth is another possibility. Even if they do have a patch of time as tweeners, I have a feeling it will go somewhere.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Because I'm just swooning over the sound of his voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They knew what was in here :lol
> 
> And goodness, for a chance to psychoanalyze that man...


:banderas



WynterWarm12 said:


> Do you guys/girls feel like Reaper? That the guys are kind of directionless?
> I never thought of their situation like that, though I guess in a way you can view it like that.


No I really don't think that they are directionless. I think they could do some fun stuff with kane and all before they break up.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> At the risk of sounding like a mark, The Shield is too big for the battle royal in my opinion.
> 
> That event seems more of a "let's throw all the midcard guys we fucked over/didn't give a storyline into one big match" type of thing :lol


They are too big for the battle royal.

I'm expecting something good on Raw. No way they get shortchanged this year after all the buildup and focus.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> They are too big for the battle royal.
> 
> I'm expecting something good on Raw. No way they get shortchanged this year after all the buildup and focus.


True that battle royal is going to be a jobfest, no way our boys are going to be in there.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I know some people predicted Reigns winning the battle royal and I'm just like "Bitch bye." :lol
The Shield doesn't need to be _anywhere _near that thing. Like Bunny said, it's a jobberfest. 
It's an idea born from lazy booking and them shitting all over the midcard. Now they have few credible midcarders and storylines, and are scrambling to fit them into Mania somehow.

Cesaro should win since he's a midcarder being built up by the WWE so far. The Ziggler mark in me cries for a win, but lord knows my baby is too deep in that grave :lol

Big Show might win, considering he's like WWE's modern Andre the Giant.(Oh god please don't let Big Show win, because ew. Let someone who needs help being built get this.)

But seriously, a trophy? Not even a number 1 contenders shot for a midcard title? I mean, the sentiment is very nice, but what can it do for a talent in the end?


----------



## CornNthemorN

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I agree with those who say they are too big for the battle royal. If the wwe wanted to, I feel like these guys could be the greatest stable of all time. it looks like they're going face. In which case if they let them stay united in spirit even if they go on seperate singles paths but still come together when the shield is needed that would work to perfection IMO. think of a combination of dx (bad ass tweener type characters who stand up to authority when need be) mixed with apa (bad ass faces who you can turn to to hire if there is injustice) mixed with the road warriors! (bad ass faces who when their music hits it's pretty much a given that who ever is in the ring is gonna get the shit kicked out of them. 

just picture it: some interview is in the back talking with rollins because the new heels on the block just kicked his ass and screwed him out of a title. Interviewer: "seth, these attacks have been going on for weeks. how do you plan to fight back?!" 

Seth: "how do I plan to fight back?! I'm gonna light the beacon. I'm gonna light the beacon because I still believe!"

crowd goes ape shit and the next week on raw the old shield music hits and the hounds of justice reunite to everyone's joy. that shit just writes itself. they could use that angle as many times as they want. the legend and allure of the shield would only get bigger


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> And don't condone Zero's actions damn it!
> She thristed after that man for days and then left his ass the minute he has some trouble.
> Obviously she's an opportunist


Y'all can miss me with that ride and die chick ish


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Big Show might win, considering he's like WWE's modern Andre the Giant.(Oh god please don't let Big Show win, because ew. Let someone who needs help being built get this.)


Ever since seeing that Big Show dressed up in diapers on new year i can't take anything he says seriously, same goes what he does in the ring. If anything he should reform his gimmick into a diaperman or some shit. Like i stated while ago in one thread "it's the diaperdaddy!"


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I know some people predicted Reigns winning the battle royal and I'm just like "Bitch bye." :lol
> The Shield doesn't need to be _anywhere _near that thing. Like Bunny said, it's a jobberfest.
> It's an idea born from lazy booking and them shitting all over the midcard. Now they have few credible midcarders and storylines, and are scrambling to fit them into Mania somehow.
> 
> Cesaro should win since he's a midcarder being built up by the WWE so far. The Ziggler mark in me cries for a win, but lord knows my baby is too deep in that grave :lol
> 
> Big Show might win, considering he's like WWE's modern Andre the Giant.(Oh god please don't let Big Show win, because ew. Let someone who needs help being built get this.)
> 
> But seriously, a trophy? Not even a number 1 contenders shot for a midcard title? I mean, the sentiment is very nice, but what can it do for a talent in the end?


Tbh, when Hogan announced that battle royal, I was like, whoa, seriously? You guys are that uninspired now? I don't mind Andre the Giant...but it's not exactly going to be the greatest accolade, winning that trophy.

Well, I suppose it gives a bunch more guys a Mania bonus. And for heaven's sake, Big Show should not win that thing. I'm on the Cesaro bandwagon for this. He definitely deserves it.


----------



## the-gaffer

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I would rather The Shield entered the Battle Royle and had some major storyline progression in terms of where they want to take them either together or individually, at first I was dead against is but I think it would have far more value tha putting them in some crumby 6 man tag team match whete they'll likely be overwhelming faces anyway.

I've championed the idea of a Triple Threat for Dean's US Title but with the World Title being a Triple Threat it'd now seem lazy to do this.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Y'all can miss me with that ride and die chick ish


You are such a bitch....










And I agree CornNthemorN, Shield can easily become one of the best stables of all time. I still think they have so much to offer as a group. They can easily go on and do their singles careers without having to end their loyalty to each other.

Even if they have the triple threat match, I believe they can still stand united in the end. They may decide they need a break from each other, but they don't have to officially split.

Like I've said before, I'm _allll _for a tweener run with these guys. They are gold in that role and when they're being a little less serious in their segments/promos, it's hilarious :lol Even when Dean is being a little shit and asshole, people still love him and think he's charming/funny.
He can easily fit into a tweener role without losing heel creditability. People love heel Dean and that kind of pushes him into a tweener role anyways lol

Shield vs Authority would be awesome :mark: That staredown Dean and Roman separately had with Triple H was :banderas
The boys going at it with the Authority/Evolution with their minions would make great tv.
Can you imagine the boys wreaking havoc and chaos on Raw/SmackDown?? 

That should be a storyline imo. 
The boys being tired of being Trips/Stehph's lackeys. Especially with Bray saying Trips was their Daddy :lmao



Banez said:


> Ever since seeing that Big Show dressed up in diapers on new year i can't take anything he says seriously, same goes what he does in the ring. If anything he should reform his gimmick into a diaperman or some shit. Like i stated while ago in one thread "it's the diaperdaddy!"


:lmao Big Show is definitely too much of a company man. Or maybe he stopped giving any fucks. He's already cemented his legacy, I guess he's just having fun now :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Shield is not going to be in some jobberfest Andre the Giant superbowl or whatever it is. Even Vince isn't that senile.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



the-gaffer said:


> I would rather The Shield entered the Battle Royle and had some major storyline progression in terms of where they want to take them either together or individually, at first I was dead against is but I think it would have far more value tha putting them in some crumby 6 man tag team match whete they'll likely be overwhelming faces anyway.
> 
> I've championed the idea of a Triple Threat for Dean's US Title but with the World Title being a Triple Threat it'd now seem lazy to do this.


A poorer rehash of the Rumble isn't going to do much for the boys. They deserve their own match on the card.

(And it was WWE's fault for booking themselves into a corner with that World Title match)


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Shield is not going to be in some jobberfest *Andre the Giant superbowl* or whatever it is. Even Vince isn't that senile.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

And just that quick, Zero no sold the Andre the Giant Battle Royal :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Like I've said before, I'm _allll _for a tweener run with these guys. They are gold in that role and when they're being a little less serious in their segments/promos, it's hilarious :lol *Even when Dean is being a little shit and asshole, people still love him and think he's charming/funny.*
> He can easily fit into a tweener role without losing heel creditability. People love heel Dean and that kind of pushes him into a tweener role anyways lol
> 
> Shield vs Authority would be awesome :mark: That staredown Dean and Roman separately had with Triple H was :banderas
> The boys going at it with the Authority/Evolution with their minions would make great tv.
> Can you imagine the boys wreaking havoc and chaos on Raw/SmackDown??
> 
> That should be a storyline imo.
> The boys being tired of being Trips/Stehph's lackeys. Especially with Bray saying Trips were their Daddy :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao Big Show is definitely too much of a company man. Or maybe he stopped giving any fucks. He's already cemented his legacy, I guess he's just having fun now :lol


Because he is 



















Would depend on the kind of minions they go up against, though :lol But in general, Shield vs Authority is a winning feud.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Because he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would depend on the kind of minions they go up against, though :lol But in general, Shield vs Authority is a winning feud.


:lmao I love that gif so much. He's just so...Dean and it's lovely :clap

The boys may _just _make Kane put his mask back on. Especially Dean crazy ass annoying him to death :lmao

I think the boys can weave enough chaos to break Kane and turn him back into a monster :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i can't take Kane too seriously as monster either. Once you go in a suit and grow hair you never go back.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

But without him being Corporate Kane, we would have never seen him shirtless with those slacks :yum:

But Kane has fell off though :lol Then again, Kane seems to easily go from comedy roles to bad ass.

I mean, he did team up with Bryan as Team Hell No. He even did some funny shit back in the Attitude Era :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Seriously though, who wouldn't want to see Rollins do the Blackout on Batista? :lol

Roman spearing Stephanie would give me so much glee 

Dean jumping on Triple H and wildly attacking him like the crazy fuck he is would just top it all off :lenny


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> And just that quick, Zero no sold the Andre the Giant Battle Royal :lmao


Oh so that's what it's called.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> But without him being Corporate Kane, we would have never seen him shirtless with those slacks :yum:
> 
> But Kane has fell off though :lol Then again, Kane seems to easily go from comedy roles to bad ass.
> 
> I mean, he did team up with Bryan. He even did some funny shit back in the Attitude Era :lol


Kane has done some memorable moments and he is also one of those company guys who just are there no matter what. I'm glad he got world heavyweight titlerun because i always figured it was kind of wrong that a man who's booked as a monster would only have 1 day WWE title reign.

I don't count ECW title as prestigious as those two belts.

But speaking of Kane i'l never forget his impersonation of Rock & Hogan. Best moment ever :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That's exactly the moment I was thinking about Banez :lmao

The expression on Rock's face when Kane did that. Priceless.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I love that gif so much. He's just so...Dean and it's lovely :clap
> 
> The boys may _just _make Kane put his mask back on. Especially Dean crazy ass annoying him to death :lmao
> 
> I think the boys can weave enough chaos to break Kane and turn him back into a monster :lol


Imagine Kane just charging up to Stephanie and going, "I want my mask back. Dean's annoying me to death and I want to send him to hell."

I'm actually enjoying Corporate Kane, though :lol It's a refreshing take on his character. And we know he can recover from serious character massacre and still seem badass :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Seriously though, *who wouldn't want to see Rollins do the Blackout on Batista? :lol*
> 
> Roman spearing Stephanie would give me so much glee
> 
> Dean jumping on Triple H and wildly attacking him like the crazy fuck he is would just top it all off :lenny


Over and over again.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> That's exactly the moment I was thinking about Banez :lmao
> 
> The expression on Rock's face when Kane did that. Priceless.


great minds think alike?

loved the Kanenites part :lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The Rock was so much gold in that segment without having to do much









I love a wrestler with a great character/personality. You can't beat it 
WWE really needs to bring some of that back to Raw. Stop with all the filler matches and add some good segments/promos for these talents. 
It would help them connect to the audience and get over. 

Sometimes matches can't do it all. For someone like Cesaro? Yeah, but others need something to build on.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That goes again back to the Creative discussion we had earlier 

Creative needs to be reformed or so.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Who the hell is working on the Shield damn it? Can't they give out pointers to these other writers? :lol

Can you imagine a whole Raw/SmackDown with the same quality and care they've given to the Shield :homer


WWE has become complacent and it's a shame.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Who the hell is working on the Shield damn it? Can't they give out pointers to these other writers? :lol
> 
> Can you imagine a whole Raw/SmackDown with the same quality and care they've given to the Shield :homer
> 
> 
> WWE has become complacent and it's a shame.


Our ovaries and nutsacks wouldn't be able to handle it.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Psh, my ovaries were destroyed by the Shield/Wyatts/Bryan long ago and I'm fine 

WWE would pull in some ratings and buys if they gave a fuck about the whole show.

Just the thought of a 3 hour Raw filled with top notch booking makes me weep :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Who the hell is working on the Shield damn it? Can't they give out pointers to these other writers? :lol
> 
> Can you imagine a whole Raw/SmackDown with the same quality and care they've given to the Shield :homer
> 
> 
> WWE has become complacent and it's a shame.


They just lack competition.

Seeing whole RAW/Smackdown/PPV's with similar quality would be great.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Who the hell is working on the Shield damn it? Can't they give out pointers to these other writers? :lol
> 
> Can you imagine a whole Raw/SmackDown with the same quality and care they've given to the Shield :homer
> 
> 
> WWE has become complacent and it's a shame.


At this rate, whoever's working on the Shield can run the whole company :lol

Imagining that kind of quality would blow my mind.

The complacency is definitely related to the lack of competition. If WWE knew that fans had another choice, they would bring it. Now, they're doing just enough to keep people tuned in every week by putting a nugget of gold among the dross.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The amount of talented people on the roster is crazy, and seeing them waste makes me fpalm.

So much star power we would have if WWE treated them correctly would be overwhelming.

Raw/Smackdown would be packed with action and flowing with awesome sauce :lol

I'm wishing for something to happen where WWE wakes the fuck up and starts delivering the gold we all know they're capable of. I can't see it happening anytime soon, but wishful thinking hopes for sooner while they have a roster that can carry the next era for a decade to come.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> The amount of talented people on the roster is crazy, and seeing them waste makes me fpalm.
> 
> So much star power we would have if WWE treated them correctly would be overwhelming.
> 
> Raw/Smackdown would be packed with action and flowing with awesome sauce :lol
> 
> I'm wishing for something to happen where WWE wakes the fuck up and starts delivering the gold we all know they're capable of. I can't see it happening anytime soon, but wishful thinking hopes for sooner while they have a roster that can carry the next era for a decade to come.


Yeah they truly have the best roster they've had in years and what do they do? Bringing back old timers we don't give a damn about :argh:

I think wwe should split raw and sd again that way we won't have Orton getting shoved down our throats every monday AND friday fpalm.


----------



## Millsybeast

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I don't get why they don't care more, I mean they'll get better ratings, more money etc and it's just pointless to have a shit product with the occasional golden moment >_>.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I think wwe should split raw and sd again that way we won't have Orton getting shoved down our throats every monday AND friday fpalm.


It amuses me everytime when they do these 'great confrontations' like Orton & Cena and crowd no-sells it to the maxmimum :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Because WWE has "Fuck You" money :lol Yeah, they can make more, but they make so much at the moment they can't give a damn. They still sell shows, merchandise and get decent ratings.

As long as their pockets are heavy, they won't budge on most things.

Shame, you should want to deliver the highest quality product you can offer and also reasonably give your consumers what they demand.

But again, Fuck You Money :lol


Decades from now, WWE will sell Orton/Cena as the best thing ever to the new generation. And us older ones would just be like fpalm :no: :bs:


----------



## Millsybeast

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I can imagine the main event of WM40, John Cena (C) v Randy Orton >_>


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Guys guys guys

I just love this gif. So freakin much.









Man, those two...


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao we are all so fucked in this thread. Our mission is to corrupt as many souls as possible :lol



Still haven't got me 

The one that got away :lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao Cali no sold our random discussions.

Back to the Shield we go then! 

I'm trying to keep myself from watching SmackDown already, just in case we do actually chat.

It's so hard :lol



Quoth the Raven said:


> Still haven't got me
> 
> The one that got away :lmao


Please, you are just waiting and _begging_ for me to corrupt your ass. Don't act like you're not


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Cali no sold our random discussions.


I just had nothing to contribute, but then I remembered I had that gif of tumblr. 
I HAD TO SHARE MY LOVE FOR IT.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Guys guys guys
> 
> I just love this gif. So freakin much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, those two...


They're just adorable!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

All Rolleigns gifs are beautiful girl, what you talking about :lol

Okay...I am weak. I took a peek at SmackDown! Only a peek I promise


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hey I ain't corrupt smh, thinking I'm corrupt xD


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Why do you think they're directionless? If anything, WWE has left them open for many options. Unlike when they book themselves into a corner and have no choice in a matter.


Having options this late into RTWM is never a good thing for anyone. It means less build and less anticipation which ultimately leads to a relatively lower position on the card. Not having a set feud/match this late usually means a last minute inclusion and therefore less than adequate promotion. 

I suppose it's ok since it's likely their first appearance at a mania and there'll be plenty of more for them throughout their careers. 

Would've liked to have seen them in a major feud / storyline going in. But then, it could've been over-shadowed by Bryan/HHH anyways.



Calabrose said:


> Guys guys guys
> 
> I just love this gif. So freakin much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, those two...


For a second there I thought he was pulling his nipples. So much ****-eroticism from these guys. Lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Second appearance actually. I don't know, seen a few rumors floating around that Kane could team with the Ascension or something but that would suck. Kane is definitely booking a triple threat when The Shield humiliates him further.

What I'm unsure of is whether they do it at Mania or at Extreme Rules where it won't be overshadowed. Kinda frustrating not knowing that far ahead but I'm digging the possibility of their tweener run. They'll be fantastic.



@Wynter

Lol, forgetting who's master now? :lmao

But seriously, I'm still as innocent as ever


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Having options this late into RTWM is never a good thing for anyone. It means less build and less anticipation which ultimately leads to a relatively lower position on the card. Not having a set feud/match this late usually means a last minute inclusion and therefore less than adequate promotion.
> 
> I suppose it's ok since it's likely their first appearance at a mania and there'll be plenty of more for them throughout their careers.
> 
> Would've liked to have seen them in a major feud / storyline going in. But then, it could've been over-shadowed by Bryan/HHH anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> For a second there I thought he was pulling his nipples. So much ****-eroticism from these guys. Lol


I still mourn a little for the second round of Shield/Wyatts I was praying for.

I think WWE is confused as to what they want to happen with the group too, which is why they can't seem to commit to a final plan. Not that I mind because they're still being booked well.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> For a second there I thought he was pulling his nipples. So much ****-eroticism from these guys. Lol


This coming from you of all people...


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

DID SOMEONE SAY AMBREIGNS??!!!


































..Oh, ya'll didn't? Oops :cool2


I wouldn't mind their big blow out happening at Extreme Rules or another PPV. 
Yes, WrestleMania is bigger, but like their Wyatts match, they would get more time and dedication in a smaller PPV.

I would hate for our boys to get lost in the shuffle. Who knows how long their match would be considering all the things happening at Mania.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

NOPE, NOBODY SAID AMBREIGNS, BUT IT'S STILL WELCOME.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> This coming from you of all people...


Hah! I totally meant it in a good way. I have nothing against ****-eroticism. TV could always use more of it


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY AMBREIGNS??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Oh, ya'll didn't? Oops :cool2
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind their big blow out happening at Extreme Rules or another PPV.
> Yes, WrestleMania is bigger, but like their Wyatts match, they would get more time and dedication in a smaller PPV.
> 
> I would hate for our boys to get lost in the shuffle. Who knows how long their match would be considering all the things happening at Mania.


Dean is such a cat in that last one :lol Marking his ownership of Roman.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Hah! I totally meant it in a good way. I have nothing against ****-eroticism. TV could always use more of it


I totally agree, Jones.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> All Rolleigns gifs are beautiful girl, what you talking about :lol
> 
> Okay...I am weak. I took a peek at SmackDown! Only a peek I promise


stop peeking! (Can't believe i'm actually typing that to a woman)



Quoth the Raven said:


> But seriously, I'm still as innocent as ever


you may be, she aint :lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lol Banez over there trying to start some mess 
imma start no sellin your ass 

And I didn't watch any Shield stuff. Just a peek at the first match


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY AMBREIGNS??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Oh, ya'll didn't? Oops :cool2
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind their big blow out happening at Extreme Rules or another PPV.
> Yes, WrestleMania is bigger, but like their Wyatts match, they would get more time and dedication in a smaller PPV.
> 
> I would hate for our boys to get lost in the shuffle. Who knows how long their match would be considering all the things happening at Mania.


I don't think anyone said that but I don't think anyone is complaining ^^ and hey I thought at first reigns was pulling his nipples/titty twister ahahahah xD


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Banez over there trying to start some mess
> imma start no sellin your ass


Couldn't stop myself i swear! 

Still, no peeking at all!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Says the person who didn't want to watch SmackDown in the first place :no:
What kind of Shield fan are you?
A horrible one, that's what! 

this thread is already at 80+ pages. Holy shit :lmao


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Says the person who didn't want to watch SmackDown in the first place :no:
> What kind of Shield fan are you?
> A horrible one, that's what!
> 
> this thread is already at 80+ pages. Holy shit :lmao


Because it's taped. I don't like taped(read: edited) shows. 

i'm a proud shield fan, occasionally easily corruptable but mostly a good guy (altough i'm saying that)

A horrible one yes! i agree totally.. i agree so much that i'm just gonna keep typing nonsense because thats how i roll.

on a serious note: when does the show actually air? a.k.a when am i supposed to lurk in the shadows of the chat?


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Second appearance actually. I don't know, seen a few rumors floating around that Kane could team with the Ascension or something but that would suck. Kane is definitely booking a triple threat when The Shield humiliates him further.
> 
> What I'm unsure of is whether they do it at Mania or at Extreme Rules where it won't be overshadowed. Kinda frustrating not knowing that far ahead but I'm digging the possibility of their tweener run. They'll be fantastic.


See, the reason why I said directionless is because they've turned it into a typical sitcom "will they, won't they" storyline. I guess that's fine if you enjoy that sort of thing, but the on/off thing lost its lustre for me during the 90's when they over-did it in shows like Friends and Frasier  

Preposterous comparison? Not really. I want them to go with either the break up or staying together. The tease is just a little frustrating for me personally. But I could be in the minority here. 

The real problem is that with the tease on, there's really no emotional connection to be made with a triple threat. If the triple threat doesn't have that drama of the breakup already having happened, then the buy in would simply be "they're competing amongst each other for competition's sake" like they did at the Rumble. It would lead to another storyline, but it won't be the storyline to start at a PPV. 

The other problem is that if they stay together and not face and equivalent threat like the Wyatts, then a new team requires a serious build .. something they don't have the time for anymore. There's less than a month left for Mania and not enough shows to create a new threat for the Shield. 

It seems that for the first time, the WWE too might be unsure of what they want for the Shield and it seems that they're going to give them their moment in the Andre Rumble itself ... that's actually the worst fear I have with regards to their booking. It means that they don't have a tag match until and unless they do double duty .. but if they do double duty then again the actual match they'll be in will have no build. 

Directionless. Yeup. Makes me sad. 



JacqSparrow said:


> I still mourn a little for the second round of Shield/Wyatts I was praying for.
> 
> I think WWE is confused as to what they want to happen with the group too, which is why they can't seem to commit to a final plan. Not that I mind because they're still being booked well.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


At this point, they're just giving them time and letting them develop as tweeners. Maybe there's a turn coming at the Andre Rumble. I'm guessing they'll be in it and may be three of the final 4 with their rivalry finally coming to a head in that match. Reigns and Rollins are both ready to pull away as babyfaces, and that's where Ambrose could break away. 

If I was doing the booking, I would make a really radical choice by booking Ambrose to win the Andre Rumble by eliminating both his team-mates, setting up a feud and match at ER.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Because it's taped. I don't like taped(read: edited) shows.
> 
> i'm a proud shield fan, occasionally easily corruptable but mostly a good guy (altough i'm saying that)
> 
> A horrible one yes! i agree totally.. i agree so much that i'm just gonna keep typing nonsense because thats how i roll.
> 
> on a serious note: when does the show actually air? a.k.a when am i supposed to lurk in the shadows of the chat?


it airs at 8 pm for me. That's 6 hours from now.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah same here airs at 8pm


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> it airs at 8 pm for me. That's 6 hours from now.


Thanks 

That probably was the most innocent post i've seen from you as of yet :lol

8pm your times fran & wynter is 2am my time so i guess i'l be around.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> it airs at 8 pm for me. That's 6 hours from now.


Was available online 5 hours ago


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Thanks Reaper! I saw it on BollyRuelz hours ago, but refrained from watching just in case we actually did the chat. 

And not true Banez! I have plenty of innocent posts. I actually talk wrestling on this site thank you very much lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> And not true Banez! I have plenty of innocent posts. I actually talk wrestling on this site thank you very much lol


You trapped urself for me to make that comment. Claiming how corrupted you are n everything :lol

But granted you do have views about wrestling similar to mine. You just thirst over stuff more :lol

Anyway to get us back on the topic. Anyone would wanna guess what direction does the Shield take next week on RAW?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Obviously something with Kane. A form of punishment handed to the boys maybe?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

based on what i saw this week i guess thats where it leads.. I do like the fact how Authority is involved with multiple wrestlers same time. And not just on one speciifc person.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I agree I think Kane will punish then or something, prepare to see more sassy Seth and more running it in your face dean xD


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Most likely the boys will keep coming out winners in Kane's "punishments" and annoying his life to make him go as far as to booking a triple threat match.

Though, like Reaper said, if this is how the boys break up, all the drama and emotion is sucked out of it. Instead of the boys naturally imploding, it was orchestrated and it kind of takes away from the build that's been happening for months.

Now, if they end up staying as a group for a while after Mania, then that's fine. One of them winning the belt off of Dean could easily ramp up the tension like crazy and push Dean over the edge.
Dean could slowly, but surely slip into madness after losing his beloved title.
Even better if Seth is the one who wins, because I'm sure Dean still has some animosity and distrust simmering inside him over that walkout debacle.

This could easily spill into an extreme rules or another PPV. They would definitely receive great match time and dedication. No chance of them getting lost in the shuffle like they could in a big event such as WrestleMania.

The boys could still have a feud with Authority/Evolution while Dean is losing his shit the whole time.


----------



## Millsybeast

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

What do people think about what Rollins will do after they split, whenever they do? Imo he's the best of the three, although not by much, but I can't see them iving him more of a role than maybe a midcarder near the start :/


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> it airs at 8 pm for me. That's 6 hours from now.


Man I have to be awake till 2 am again, I'll try.












Millsybeast said:


> What do people think about what Rollins will do after they split, whenever they do? Imo he's the best of the three, although not by much, but I can't see them iving him more of a role than maybe a midcarder near the start :/


I think they will let him flourish in mid card for a while. But with how he's improving on the mic and all, I could see him getting a main event run.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Man I have to be awake till 2 am again, I'll try.


I thought you were american for some reason


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

This close to Mania and no match involving The Shield members announced. It is kinda bothering me that they have become directionless. Reigns talking noise to Kane monday does that lead to anything. They were headed toward a breakup angle but now they seem back on the same page again. Maybe, this is WWE's way of bait and switch make it look like they are united again then hits up with the Three-Way. All I know is I'm tired of waiting on not just The Shield mach but the whole mania card. For the record we've got 3 raws and 4 smackdowns before Mania somethings gotta happen tonight on smackdown or next week on raw or smackdown if not our boys are going into the andre battle royal and nothing more.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> I thought you were american for some reason


Is my english that good? :cheer


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh my god I'm so excited for SD, can't wait any longer but have to. :lol
Even the Pics made me laugh so hard, that I can't imagine how fucking epic it'll be "_live_". :lmao

Kane will fucking kill it, his facial expressions are #2 GOAT and he's one of the greatest actors in da bizz. :banderas


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It's been a long time since I've watched wrestling, so maybe that's why it's not bothering me.
Maybe they should have announced the match by now and I don't realize it?

Their storyline has been one of the best(the best if you ask certain people) running and I won't start doubting WWE now.

Who knows what WWE has in store for them/us. Maybe they decided to ease the breaks on the breakup because they feel they can flesh this out more or have what they perceive as a better plan.

None of us know really since they've made this storyline so wonderfully complicated and ambiguous.

But despite all the unpredictability , Imma just enjoy the ride and not stress. I did enough of that with Daniel Bryan :lol



NeyNey said:


> Oh my god I'm so excited for SD, can't wait any longer but have to. :lol
> Even the Pics made me laugh so hard, that I can't imagine how fucking epic it'll be "_live_". :lmao
> 
> Kane will fucking kill it, his facial expressions are #2 GOAT and he's one of the greatest actors in da bizz. :banderas


:mark: :mark: I know right? The pics and gifs on tumblr along with spoilers have got me so hyped :lol

I want to watch SmackDown online so bad, but it would be great to watch it live with you all :


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hoping to see SHIELD align with Bryan on Monday to fight the Authority


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> Oh my god I'm so excited for SD, can't wait any longer but have to. :lol
> Even the Pics made me laugh so hard, that I can't imagine how fucking epic it'll be "_live_". :lmao
> 
> Kane will fucking kill it, his facial expressions are #2 GOAT and he's one of the greatest actors in da bizz. :banderas


I am too! Yeah I haven't been this invested in Kane for some time. To think I thought corporate Kane was gonna flop.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Is my english that good? :cheer


had me fooled...

So where are you from?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The only way I would be able to take the boys helping Daniel Bryan is if it was to piss off the Authority as a "Fuck you, we're not your lackeys anymore." type deal.

I can't see the Shield as full fledged faces and helping out Bryan out of the kindest of their hearts :lol It would have to be for reasons that will benefit them.

The Shield shouldn't be aligning with anybody but themselves.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> had me fooled...
> 
> So where are you from?












Never thought I would improve my language skills on a forum :lol. Take a guess I'm European :cool2. Where are you from?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dont see Shield starting to help people just for the fun of it. But if they would have to start somewhere, Bryan would be a pretty logical choice.

@bunny: I'm from Cold country in the europe between russia & sweden. As for your nationality i'd have no idea which country to start guessing from. So if we got same timezone then it limits my options quite a bit.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Thanks Reaper! I saw it on BollyRuelz hours ago, but refrained from watching just in case we actually did the chat.


Hmmm. I'll be able to join the chat when I move back to Canada next month. 

My time zone is pretty impossible at this point. It's 9 hours ahead of eastern standard time so when I wake up in the morning, it's close to my fiance's bedtime. I watch WWE after everyone's already done with it and she goes to bed. 

In exactly a month's time (post mania), I'll be in North America so I might be able to watch live and even join your chats eventually.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Watched a little bit of Smackdown. I won't spoil anything, but Dean had me laughing so hard with some of his mannerisms. God I love that man. And Seth almost felt like the leader tonight. Ahh, I love that the last few episodes have had the leader not clearly being just one person. Makes them more of a unit. The idea of them as tweeners is suddenly making me really want their breakup to be held off just for a tiny bit.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah, no Shield helping people out like some freakin babyfaces lol. They can do Bryan just to give the Authority the middle finger and then go on ot have a war with them.

I want Tweener Shield to wreak havoc and stir chaos in the WWE, not become some saints who kiss babies and shit lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

gonna be awesome watching this live with you guys in the chat :},be warned, i will mark the fuck out though XD


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Is anyone even confirmed for the chat? :lol

Having so many different timezones and no live SmackDown links make it hard.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Dont see Shield starting to help people just for the fun of it. But if they would have to start somewhere, Bryan would be a pretty logical choice.
> 
> @bunny: I'm from Cold country in the europe between russia & sweden. As for your nationality i'd have no idea which country to start guessing from. So if we got same timezone then it limits my options quite a bit.


You are from Finland? Awesome country! I live in a lame country that's famous for its chocolate and beer called Belgium :lol.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> You are from Finland? Awesome country! I live in a lame country that's famous for its chocolate and beer called Belgium :lol.


Everyone but finnish people think it's awesome country :lmao

Yeah i thought of belgium/netherlands because i have vague memory that you spoke dutch in chat last monday. Thats why i was puzzled because you said it would be 2am but it should be 1am because i'm +2 gmt and you are +1


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Everyone but finnish people think it's awesome country :lmao




Why, I think its a beautiful country and you guys got some great music :dance

Goddamit I almost forgot about the time change again!! Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Is anyone even confirmed for the chat? :lol
> 
> Having so many different timezones and no live SmackDown links make it hard.


yeah i can be there with ya


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Why, I think its a beautiful country and you guys got some great music :dance


Country is beautiful... the people ain't :lol

i don't listen much finnish music, i'm more into electronic music or so.

@wynter i shall be there if 2 things happen

a) I remember it's 2am

b) i remember i should be in chat. I sometimes get distracted and start doing something else so i might forget i'm supposed to show up there


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh lookie another pointless Smackdown post where I write random shit that goes through my brain as I watch The Three Stooges 



Spoiler: smackdown incoherent thoughts



Trips setting up for Sandow again Rollins

The pop when The Shield's music kicked in. Always mark hard for anything Trips and Shield together. Yes! 

Rollins looked badass walking down the stairs. So focused.

Ambrose smirking like a boss when Rollins is making Sandow eat mat. 

Dimples for dayyyyyss. Le sigh. 

The first close up of Ambrose. Holy shit his eyes and jawline.

"WATCH THIS!"
Ambrose hyping up his boy
#ambrollinsfeelsfordays

The high fives. Guys I love the bromance and how they are each other's bros. I'm gonna miss that interaction shit loads when this heads down shit creek without a paddle.

*BLACK. THE FUCK. OUT*

Lovely close up on Seth after the pin. Nice work camera man. Thumbs up from me.

I die every time Ambrose's dimples make an appearance.

Ambrose being such a heel and bringing it back to the roots of the group. Erratic camera work and just beating the shit outta someone.

THE HEAT THE HEAAAAT
Really miss Shield random attacks

The Shield taking out Sandow :mark:
DAT TRIPLE POWERBOMB :banderas

"NOW WE DO IT... _*BAM*_"
YES AMBROSE - BOOM :banderas

Lovely how they kinda showed an element of face and heel to Rollins and Ambrose's characters there. Rollins satisfied with what he had already done to Sandow but Ambrose going back and rubbing salt into the wounds. Anyone notice how they kept the real pops that The Shield got rather than canning in stuff... :mark:

Ambrose head banging to the music at the end :lmao
Shit he really got into it didn't he 
Old school badass :banderas

Both Reigns and Rollins lol-ing at him like "is this guy forreal." That looked like such a "I'm hoping the ground swallows me whole right now because he is embarrassing me" moment for those two. Ambrose, of course/as per usual, gave no fucks. :lmao :lmao :lmao 

- 

The promo with Seth opening and him talking about Sandows head bouncing of the mat :mark:

Ambrose swaying from side to side like the restless idiot that he is :banderas

Ambrose shrugging Kane's hand off of him... :lmao and the over empahsised "THANK YOU"

Ambrose has Big Show on the brain. He's always wrestling the dude. "Forever wrestling Show, eh Mox?" He knows those stats off by heart. They haunt him.

Such a cocky shit man :lmao

You really can't take your eyes off of Ambrose. He really does command when on camera, even with the littlest of things. I will never get old of analysing him tbh.
His facial expressions, raising his eyebrows, making his eyes wide. Just A+

I am _sick_ of Reigns stepping in front of Rollins and Ambrose on the camera though and covering them. Looks awful. Just stop doing it. Surely there are better way of having him at the fore. It looks sloppy fpalm

"When push comes to shove, the shield always does, what's best for business"

Ambrose what are you doing
Your awkward bow thing at the end. I can't with this fool, I can't :lol
You're not in NJPW bro :lol

-

Can't believe I am sitting through Kane and Big Show just for The Shield. 

Shield coming down the ramp
Pretty sure some girl shouted Ambrose in the crowd. She knows, she knows. 
Ambrose leading his men. Leader 

Love how Ambrose and Rollins standing together. Bros

Ambrose trying not to laugh after Kane got chopped by Show. STAY IN CHARACTER DUDE, STAY IN CHARACTER. Yeah, wriggle those fingers, take your mind off of Kane's pain :lmao Actually just laugh at Kane's expense, yeah, do that. Fuck Kane. 

Not even watching this match more interested on the outside. The shield are more interesting than Kane/Big Show just standing there. Real talent.

Ambrose chewing like a horse. So attractive.

You just know to keep himself interested Ambrose is comparing his hairline to Kane's don't you :lmao :lmao Anything to get us through this crap fpalm

Even when Kane and Show starts to go up another gear/build momentum I've got more energy/excitement in me at neutral... Oh dear

Ambrose being a cocky shite. Seriously bro close your mouth when you chew... Thanks babe   Still would :lol

Lol roman acting all surprised at Show kicking out. Seth marking out like a kid. 
"You see the look on Seth Rollins' face"
Yes Michael he is marking we get it :mark: :lmao

Kane needs to stop picking on Seth
No Kane, just no.
Roman, Dean... Deal with this.

Omg having Seth call the shots. Fantastic! Loved seeing him from this type of perspective. 

I am really enjoying seeing the "leader" alternating between all three members. 

Omg no!
Kane you fucker!
I literally shouted this at the TV as he grabbed Rollins. What is this. 

Yes Reigns, you help your man.
Dean I am disappointed, Y U NO SAVE ROLLINS FIRST? My Ambrollins heart

"Put your hands on me again. PUT YOUR HANDS ON ME AGAIN!"

Ha! Rollins completely KILLING Ambrose's momentum going over the barricading. Hahahahhahahaha :lmao :lmao Ambrose DID NOT appreciate that :lol :banderas - what a way to end Smackdown for you Deano. Sorry, not sorry. SOMEONE PLEASE GIF IT.


Solid showing by Shield on Smackdown. A+ players!


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: smackdown gifs from tumblr



dean's derpness strikes again. 



















sassy ambrose








er what are you two doing... 








and a little trip. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Country is beautiful... the people ain't :lol
> 
> i don't listen much finnish music, i'm more into electronic music or so.
> 
> @wynter i shall be there if 2 things happen
> 
> a) I remember it's 2am
> 
> b) i remember i should be in chat. I sometimes get distracted and start doing something else so i might forget i'm supposed to show up there


That sucks, aw come on you guys got some of the best metal bands in the world :dance

And Wynter I'll be there ^^


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Is anyone even confirmed for the chat? :lol


I might join.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> That sucks, aw come on you guys got some of the best metal bands in the world :dance
> 
> And Wynter I'll be there ^^


I'm not really into metal music but i know a lot of ppl who are so i belong in a minority :argh:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> I'm not really into metal music but i know a lot of ppl who are so i belong in a minority :argh:


Usually I'm in the minority with my music taste :lol metal music isn't that popular here.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

nothing wrong with metal music, its just not my genre 

some of my friends are metal fans. Thankfully we got plenty of other topics to talk about so we don't have to argue about music :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> nothing wrong with metal music, its just not my genre
> 
> some of my friends are metal fans. Thankfully we got plenty of other topics to talk about so we don't have to argue about music :lol


Of course ^^ I hate those self proclaimed metalheads that think that only their music is good and other genres suck.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

So all the awesome people are going to be in the chat(minus Banez...he's a loser  ) Nice :dance


And here comes Moxy and Punky to make me even more excited for SmackDown :lol Stop it you guys!!!


I had to stop reading Moxy's post so I would stop spoiling it for myself 

I am so weak! :no:


Oh and Alternative Rock>>>> Metal bitches!!!


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Of course ^^ I hate those self proclaimed metalheads that think that only their music is good and other genres suck.


Well my friends ain't that obsessed with it. Naturally they do think their music is better than everything else but they also understand the concept of respecting other people's opinion. And i'm glad they do 

@wynter i'l find my whip and join the chat. Deal? :lol

p.s you are still weak!


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Is anyone even confirmed for the chat? :lol
> 
> Having so many different timezones and no live SmackDown links make it hard.


i'm also up for chat, it airs about 2 hours before you guys over here but i'll record and watch it when you lot start watching. iv'e only seen gifs so far but iv'e read the spoilers and it looks good. :mark:

EDIT and tylermoxreigns i fucking love your weekly sd/raw posts :clap very neyney like. :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Don't tease me Banez!!! :lol

I never understood those who took liking a certain music genre seriously. I love all music as long it sounds good in my ears.

From rock to hip hop to country music to shit that's not even in English, but it sounds awesome to me lol

I mean, I'm the girl who legit had SpongeBob's 'Best Day Ever' on her iPod(still do :lmao) and jammed out to it hard.

So obviously, my tastes are all over the place lol I may have a lot more of certain genres on my iPod, but I generally go for anything


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> So all the awesome people are going to be in the chat(minus Banez...he's a loser  ) Nice :dance
> 
> 
> And here comes Moxy and Punky to make me even more excited for SmackDown :lol Stop it you guys!!!
> 
> 
> I had to stop reading Moxy's post so I would stop spoiling it for myself
> 
> I am so weak! :no:
> 
> 
> Oh and Alternative Rock>>>> Metal bitches!!!


It's going to be so much fun 










And :lol I love alternative rock at times too depends on what band though

I'm open to almost everything. I'm even a proud kpop fan :lol. 



Banez said:


> Well my friends ain't that obsessed with it. Naturally they do think their music is better than everything else but they also understand the concept of respecting other people's opinion. And i'm glad they do
> 
> @wynter i'l find my whip and join the chat. Deal? :lol
> 
> p.s you are still weak!


This feud between the two of you is interesting


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown gifs from tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> dean's derpness strikes again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er what are you two doing...


I don't know... I mean...
This man is fucking JESUS. 
If you think it just can't get any better, he just tops and tops and tops and tops AND TOPS AND TOPS AND TOOOOPS IT...

...every. fucking. time.
How is that even possible... Jesus man...


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i like lots of genres but the music has to 'hit' me for me to like it. 

I usually got music for anykind of mood i am in.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm more of a hard rock/metal fan but i do listen to music around that area, like old school rock, alt rock, modern rock and such, and give other types a chance, but mainly listen to hard rock/light metal i guess you can call it, but yeah I'm not one of those people that do that XD, all i hear is people over-using the modern pop and rap, and forcing their opinions at you Xd


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown gifs from tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> dean's derpness strikes again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er what are you two doing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little trip. :lol





Spoiler: spoiler



he was so pissed at rollins for killing his momentum at the end when he fucked up trying to get over the barricading :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> It's going to be so much fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And :lol I love alternative rock at times too depends on what band though
> 
> I'm open to almost everything. *I'm even a proud kpop fan *:lol.
> 
> 
> 
> This feud between the two of you is interesting


I'm so mainstream when it comes to the K-Pop bands I listen to . Big Bang, BTOB and G-Dragon are the only ones on my ipod. 

I really do need to delve deeper in the genre, I tend to enjoy some of their music quite a lot 

I like modern alternative Rock, but probably not as much as I like the 90s. Just loved the vibe the genre had back then 

Chat should be fun tonight, we got a good group gathered :mark:


And what feud? Oh, you mean Banez annoying my life?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I love NeyNey and her reactions so freakin much....that is all


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I didn't know we were having a feud 

must put them toys away then.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

....who told you to put away the toys :side:

We just have a...different type of feuding...yeah...different....cough


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

woot!! just got off and home from work, now i can relax and enjoy the night and watch SD tonight, and yay, I'm part of a group ^-^, lol but anyway i think the feud between the 2 is funny and cute ^^


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> i like lots of genres but the music has to 'hit' me for me to like it.
> 
> I usually got music for anykind of mood i am in.


Me too :lol 



Frantics said:


> I'm more of a hard rock/metal fan but i do listen to music around that area, like old school rock, alt rock, modern rock and such, and give other types a chance, but mainly listen to hard rock/light metal i guess you can call it, but yeah I'm not one of those people that do that XD, all i hear is people over-using the modern pop and rap, and forcing their opinions at you Xd


Listen lady gaga with me Frannie :lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm so maintreme when it comes to the K-Pop bands I listen to . Big Bang, BTOB and G-Dragon are the only ones on my ipod.
> 
> I really do need to delve deeper in the genre, I tend to enjoy some of their music quite a lot
> 
> I like modern alternative Rock, but probably not as much as I like the 90s. Just loved the vibe the genre had back then
> 
> Chat should be fun tonight, we got a good group gathered :mark:
> 
> 
> And what feud? Oh, you mean Banez annoying my life?


You should check out shinee and some of Taeyang's solo songs :banderas but these days I'm more into Japanese music for some reason :hmm:

And come on you and Banez seem like quite the cute couple :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh, we're doing this again huh :lol

What's up with yall and shipping people lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> And come on you and Banez seem like quite the cute couple :lol


psshhh

She's too corrupted! :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> psshhh
> 
> She's too corrupted! :lol


But so are you that's why you guys match :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

yay its the weekend... :cheer:cheer:cheer

or as I am calling it ---- the weekend of the shield ---- 










tomorrow starting at around lunch time I will be watching Raw, Main Event and Smackdown back to back.....

so much viewing time of those hot sexy men, don't know how I am going to cope.










by the way, don't know what you hoes have done to me, but damn I am really starting to take notice of dean and seth now... Dean I am really surprised about as he has never seemed my type and seth, I have never like men with full facial hair (sorry all the wyatt fans out there) lol

but lately they have really been catching my attention (to a degree)



this sexy mufafluka though.......










he will always be my number one....










:faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Watched Smackdown completely. Dolph/ADR was great, The Shield was brilliant.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, we're doing this again huh :lol
> 
> What's up with yall and shipping people lol


to be fair you do get shipped with a hell of a lot of people. :lmao raven,pyro,sub and now banez. probably others i'm forgetting as well, your a busy girl wynter.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Me too :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Listen lady gaga with me Frannie :lmao


haha i actually do listen to it, its not too bad :}, i don't mind it really at all, though her fashions tastes are a bit....weird XD


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> to be fair you do get shipped with a hell of a lot of people. :lmao raven,pyro,sub and now banez. probably others i'm forgetting as well, your a busy girl wynter.


She's just living up to what she keeps saying about herself online :lol

and no one gets between sub & wynter.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

heh i don't really have a feud with anyone, so its all good ^^, though I'm sure, at some point, one will happen XD


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i have officially ruined my reputation on this site :lmao

I've talked so much shit and now everyone thinks I'm a whore!
You'd never believe how shy I am in real life. I"m filthy minded as fuck, but I'm all bark with no bite 

And expect for Zero, I have no sold every one of my ships thank you very much. So I do NOT get around :lol


Get out of here Raven, stop telling us how great the Shield was. I'm trying not to watch it yet, damn it :lol


Midnight over there letting all her thirst free 


I will fight you for Roman though :side:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> She's just living up to what she keeps saying about herself online :lol
> 
> and no one gets between sub & wynter.


OH, I didn't know Wynter was cheating on me. :troll


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I've talked so much shit and *now everyone thinks I'm a whore!*
> You'd never believe how shy I am in real life. I"m filthy minded as fuck, but I'm all bark with no bite


Well it was YOU who kept saying that 

i can believe about you being shy. Everything is easier online.

@Daredevil: the list is long :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, we're doing this again huh :lol
> 
> What's up with yall and shipping people lol


You make it too easy :lol



midnightmischief said:


> yay its the weekend... :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> or as I am calling it ---- the weekend of the shield ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow starting at around lunch time I will be watching Raw, Main Event and Smackdown back to back.....
> 
> so much viewing time of those hot sexy men, don't know how I am going to cope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, don't know what you hoes have done to me, but damn I am really starting to take notice of dean and seth now... Dean I am really surprised about as he has never seemed my type and seth, I have never like men with full facial hair (sorry all the wyatt fans out there) lol
> 
> but lately they have really been catching my attention (to a degree)
> 
> 
> 
> this sexy mufafluka though.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he will always be my number one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :faint::faint::faint:














Frantics said:


> haha i actually do listen to it, its not too bad :}, i don't mind it really at all, though her fashions tastes are a bit....weird XD





Frantics said:


> heh i don't really have a feud with anyone, so its all good ^^, though I'm sure, at some point, one will happen XD


Her new album has been dissapointing to me.

And I don't feud with anyone, I'm a good girl


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Me shipped with Wynter? :lmao 

We do share one thing in common- being Pyro's replacements for Zero :lol

And yeah if I can stay awake I'll join chat. How many hours to go?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> OH, I didn't know Wynter was cheating on me. :troll



Did...did I do something with Devil and don't remember?










Am I like, whore sleep walking now? :lmao


Oh, I see how it is Raven. Earlier you were my Master and now, nothing :no:

This is why they say you shouldn't love these hoes


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Me shipped with Wynter? :lmao
> 
> We do share one thing in common- being Pyro's replacements for Zero :lol
> 
> And yeah if I can stay awake I'll join chat. How many hours to go?


Lol, is because of the chat that you're bing shipped with Wynter. Where I live SmackDown starts at 7:00 pm.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Me shipped with Wynter? :lmao
> 
> We do share one thing in common- being Pyro's replacements for Zero :lol
> 
> And yeah if I can stay awake I'll join chat. How many hours to go?


i know for me and Wynter it starts at 8pm which currently its 4:39pm for me, so less than 4 hours


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Did...did I do something with Devil and don't remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Am I like, whore sleep walking now? :lmao*
> 
> 
> Oh, I see how it is Raven. Earlier you were my Master and now, nothing :no:
> 
> This is why they say you shouldn't love these hoes


Probably  
Raven is a bad bad men. :no: I ship him with Telos for some reason... but *Shhhh*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Did...did I do something with Devil and don't remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I like, whore sleep walking now? :lmao
> 
> 
> Oh, I see how it is Raven. Earlier you were my Master and now, nothing :no:
> 
> This is why they say you shouldn't love these hoes


You're getting shipped with a minor now? Shame on you girl :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> You make it too easy :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new album has been dissapointing to me.
> 
> And I don't feud with anyone, I'm a good girl


well thats good, then we shall be good friends ^^ hah and yeah i know what you mean, it was a bit disappointing i must say


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Did...did I do something with Devil and don't remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I like, whore sleep walking now? :lmao
> 
> 
> *Oh, I see how it is Raven. Earlier you were my Master and now, nothing :no:
> *
> This is why they say you shouldn't love these hoes


lol raven you just dropped wynter like a stone. :no: 

don't worry wynter you've still got your boo sub. (and pyro when he's back)


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> well thats good, then we shall be good friends ^^ hah and yeah i know what you mean, it was a bit disappointing i must say


Yeah I made a friend today 










ow it was to you too? Yeah I expected better from her.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> *You're getting shipped with a minor now*? Shame on you girl :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The Shield Discussion thread - where friends & hoes can be found :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Zero/Wynter is over. She was too dick whipped by Pyro and it was killing my ego :lol

Telos seems to caught her eye though. All he had to do was call her a bitch and tell her she was fine :lmao

Raven, he no sells me too much. Forget him


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


>


:lol I'm kidding you know i love you girl



Banez said:


> The Shield Discussion thread - where friends & hoes can be found :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Yeah I made a friend today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ow it was to you too? Yeah I expected better from her.


yeah haha hailing from the same country as her too has that effect on me as well, so i was extra disappointed XD, and yay for being friends *flips open book and writes name in it* one down, more to go ^-^ lol but yeah, i also did as well


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Probably
> Raven is a bad bad men. :no: I ship him with Telos for some reason... but *Shhhh*



:floyd1 :floyd1

C'mon now, I have the entire Raven's flock so I get my pick :lmao 7 of ya, 7 days a week :lol



Btw @Reaper Jones

I really really don't see The Shield entering the Battle Royal so I wouldn't be worried if I were you. They're definitely in a storyline with Kane and I think the split has been delayed so it can still be done brilliantly.

I read some rumors saying Kane may debut the Ascension and fight the Shield at Mania but that seems kinda far fetched to me. I think Kane could def team up with Harper/Rowan for Mania though and maybe after Bray is done with Cena, he rejoins his stablemates to resume the Shield feud since they seem to be going full babyface?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero/Wynter is over. She was too dick whipped by Pyro and it was killing my ego :lol
> 
> Telos seems to caught her eye though. All he had to do was call her a bitch and tell her she was fine :lmao
> 
> Raven, he no sells me too much. Forget him



Maybe if you got in more offense for me to sell 

Or weren't so much of a philanderer :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> :floyd1 :floyd1
> 
> C'mon now, I have the entire Raven's flock so I get my pick :lmao 7 of ya, 7 days a week :lol


Including, Pyro, Zero, Wynter and Telos.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> :floyd1 :floyd1
> 
> C'mon now, I have the entire Raven's flock so I get my pick :lmao 7 of ya, 7 days a week :lol


hey you can add me to that flock, i'll happily join that one haha


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn, did Raven just say he has all of us on lock? :lmao

You ain't that smooth muthafucka













IM NOT WHORE HOPPIN DAMN IT...At least not outside of the Shield...and Daniel Bryan....and Kane...and Bray...Ziggler...Zero

But other than that! I've been a good girl


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> yeah haha hailing from the same country as her too has that effect on me as well, so i was extra disappointed XD, and yay for being friends *flips open book and writes name in it* one down, more to go ^-^ lol but yeah, i also did as well


My name is getting written down in a book and everything :cheer.

Poor Frannie 










I bet she will get her shit togheter and make a kick ass album again after this.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> *Damn, did Raven just say he has all of us on lock? :lmao
> *
> You ain't that smooth muthafucka


and yet saying that made fran wanna join us in the flock.... :lmao


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

that gif made me laugh for some reason :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Of course Franny would go out and whore for Raven, proving me wrong, Punky :lol


And Lady GaGa needs to get her shit together. She was putting out good music a couple years ago, but now? Ew


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> My name is getting written down in a book and everything :cheer.
> 
> Poor Frannie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she will get her shit togheter and make a kick ass album again after this.


aahahah yeah i hope so, their's always katy perry....not XD


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, did Raven just say he has all of us on lock? :lmao
> 
> You ain't that smooth muthafucka


Had a reputation for being rough so you'd be correct :lol

Damn, losing my innocence. Must hold on 



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> and yet saying that made fran wanna join us in the flock.... :lmao



Everyone wants in but I remember you and Wynter volunteering, so you both get special privileges :lol

You'll be my Harper and Rowan :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Of course Franny would go out and whore for Raven, proving me wrong, Punky :lol
> 
> 
> And Lady GaGa needs to get her shit together. She was putting out good music a couple years ago, but now? Ew


haha im kidding ^^ just proving how whorish i can be


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Of course Franny would go out and whore for Raven, proving me wrong, Punky :lol
> 
> 
> *And Lady GaGa needs to get her shit together. She was putting out good music a couple years ago, but now? Ew*




yeah her new stuff is kind of garbage to me apart from that song she did with r kelly.(love it) 
speaking of gaga i read that she let someone be sick on her the other day. it's meant to be artistic or something. :shocked:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Of course Franny would go out and whore for Raven, proving me wrong, Punky :lol
> 
> 
> And Lady GaGa needs to get her shit together. She was putting out good music a couple years ago, but now? Ew


that ew reaction :lmao 

And have the standards become so low in this thread :no: We use to whore ourselves out to the shield and now you all whore yourselves to each other shame on all of you. You should all get some punishment from pastor Bray.



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> 
> yeah her new stuff is kind of garbage to me apart from that song she did with r kelly.(love it)
> speaking of gaga i read that she let someone be sick on her the other day. it's meant to be artistic or something. :shocked:


Okay that's disgusting, even for gaga


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Psh, what innocence Raven? Stop trying to act like you're all pure in front of these people 


And I'm def Luke in this equation, because....I just don't want to be Rowan :lmao


Yeah, I saw on TMZ she let some random girl throw up on her....










Nobody should be getting punishment from Pastor Bray except me :side:

Which one of you hoes creepin with my man??


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Gaga is a goddess. Who dares badmouth her? :lol I'm gonna bury the fuck outta you :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh, what innocence Raven? Stop trying to act like you're all pure in front of these people
> 
> 
> And I'm def Luke in this equation, because...*.I just don't want to be Rowan :lmao*
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw on TMZ she let some random girl throw up on her....


oh yay i'm rowan then  yeah haven't seen the vid yet but that's a bit ott even for gaga.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> aahahah yeah i hope so, their's always katy perry....not XD














Quoth the Raven said:


> Gaga is a goddess. Who dares badmouth her? :lol I'm gonna bury the fuck outta you :lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Raven, you're one of GaGa's Monsters???

....wait...did you hear that? That was the sound of my vagina drying up 


:lol


Bunny with two great reaction gifs :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Gaga has a great singing voice. But her performances, outfits and MV's are a big *NO*


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Of course Franny would go out and whore for Raven, proving me wrong, Punky :lol
> 
> 
> And Lady GaGa needs to get her shit together. She was putting out good music a couple years ago, but now? Ew


I like her new stuff.  
Her performances are sick. :clap


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

GaGa sounds amazing live and I'm sad she doesn't utilize it better with quality music.
A lot of her more mainstream songs don't have great vocal range.

Her slow version of Paparazzi was great live, because you actually got to hear how awesome her voice is 


Ewwwww, Ney, why :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i avoid lady gaga as much as possible


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Raven, you're one of GaGa's Monsters???
> 
> ....wait...did you hear that? That was the sound of my vagina drying up
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> 
> Bunny with two great reaction gifs :lmao


I'm starting to get tired, gifs are easier to communicate



Banez said:


> i avoid lady gaga as much as possible


*throws tomatoes at Banez *


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Gaga is a goddess. Who dares badmouth her? :lol I'm gonna bury the fuck outta you :lmao



Your bro Rollins absolutely HATES her :lmao

Source for this - his old formspring
Its actually kinda hilarious how much he shit talks her. There is a blog out there somewhere where he really lays into her.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm numb to her now. Her music does nothing for me anymore and her "shocking" antics and outfits are just blah to me.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> I like her new stuff.
> Her performances are sick. :clap


i do remember her performance at i think it was the vma's 2009 where she did the paparazzi song with all the blood and everything, LOVED THAT.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I don't listen to her obviously :lmao Well I've heard without meaning to, coz someone ofc plays her music somewhere :lol

But I did see her performing "Gimme Shelter" with the Rolling Stones and she's got a killer voice.

Lol Wynter, as if that's ever gonna stay dry for more than a minute :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

And don't worry Punky, no sheep mask for you 

See I'm actually nice to you


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> *throws tomatoes at Banez *


*catches them and tosses them forward*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Wait, just hold a muthafucka up! Me, part of Raven's flock?










Sorry boo boo but you can't afford my offerings.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> *catches them and tosses them forward*



*hits you from behind* No one hits Bunny on my watch 


SubZero3:16 said:


> Wait, just hold a muthafucka up! Me, part of Raven's flock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry boo boo but you can't afford my offerings.


Bitch please, you were all over Raven's dick on chat and then he no sold your ass for NeyNey...


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> *hits you from behind* No one hits Bunny on my watch


i never hit bunny.. i just was catching the tomatoes bunny clearly wanted to pass forward.

*gets aspirin*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Your bro Rollins absolutely HATES her :lmao
> 
> Source for this - his old formspring
> Its actually kinda hilarious how much he shit talks her. There is a blog out there somewhere where he really lays into her.


How ironic that the guy with the music taste of a 14 year old that shops at hot topic hates lady gaga :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm numb to her now. Her music does nothing for me anymore and her "shocking" antics and outfits are just blah to me.


Same here



Banez said:


> *catches them and tosses them forward*












Aaaw Wynter


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> And don't worry Punky, no sheep mask for you
> 
> See I'm actually nice to you


lol your so respectful to me raven, i'm obvs the favorite in the flock.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> *hits you from behind* No one hits Bunny on my watch
> 
> 
> Bitch please, you were all over his dick on chat and then he no sold your ass for NeyNey...


Girl why you think I left his ass alone and jumped in your lap. Y'all packing the same size dick.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

no offense but when did the shield thread change into a lady gaga thread? yall go off topic way too much lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl why you think I left his ass alone and jumped in your lap. Y'all packing the same size dick.












:lmao

Wooo! Learned my lesson. Don't come for Zero EVER again :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Coyotex said:


> no offense but when did the shield thread change into a lady gaga thread? yall go off topic way too much lol


bound to happen with this group of people. How you think they got to thread no.6 :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Raven playing favorites with Punky. Should have known.

What you doing to get on his good side Punky....



Banez said:


> i never hit bunny.. i just was catching the tomatoes bunny clearly wanted to pass forward.
> 
> *gets aspirin*


Cough...sorry boo....











Once we exhaust all wrestling topics, we have fun. Why haven't you people learned this by now :lol

And if you want to talk about Shield/Wrestling, throw a question in here and we will happily answer/discuss it


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> i have officially ruined my reputation on this site :lmao
> 
> 
> Midnight over there letting all her thirst free
> 
> 
> I will fight you for Roman though :side:


I am more than happy to share  - just have to pick a time when seths not around guarding his man lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Wynter's poor ass is toast. This is why I no sell Zero sometimes, to avoid getting buried :lmao 

Zero is legit scary, next time she comes at me I'm gonna lay down and let her have her way till she's bored 


@Punky

Of course you are, why'd you think any different? 

@Wynter

Offtopic, couldn't PM you about NJPW coz I'm stoned but look at these :banderas



Spoiler:  Okada DA GAWD


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Cough...sorry boo....


I rather tend to think you wanted my attention. 

And you being all innocent.. for an innocent girl you seem rather violent :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Wooo! Learned my lesson. Don't come for Zero EVER again :lol


Sorry boo. But sometimes I gotta remind you hoes who's the Official Corrupter around these parts.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl why you think I left his ass alone and jumped in your lap. Y'all packing the same size dick.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I had to jump out that Zero conversation real quick because I would have responded about strapons and shit, but this is _not_ the place for it :lol So I gracefully bowed out before I said something to get me banned 



Banez said:


> I rather tend to think you wanted my attention.
> 
> And you being all innocent.. for an innocent girl you seem rather violent :lol


I've been trying to get you to punish me for a while now. Duh 


:banderas those gifs Raven. That looked so beautifully brutal. 
I actually downloaded a NJPW event earlier. NJPW The New Beginning Osaka


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> *Raven playing favorites with Punky. Should have known.
> 
> What you doing to get on his good side Punky....
> *
> 
> 
> Cough...sorry boo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we exhaust all wrestling topics, we have fun. Why haven't you people learned this by now :lol
> 
> And if you want to talk about Shield/Wrestling, throw a question in here and we will happily answer/discuss it



wouldn't you like to know...


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I've been trying to get you to punish me for a while now. Duh


*whips* All you had to do was ask


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I had to jump out that Zero conversation real quick because I would have responded about strapons and shit, but this is _not_ the place for it :lol So I gracefully bowed out before I said something to get me banned
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to get you to punish me for a while now. Duh
> 
> 
> :banderas those gifs Raven. That looked so beautifully brutal.
> I actually downloaded a NJPW event earlier.


Wonder how you get banned in here anyway :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Wonder how you get banned in here anyway :lol


lets hope you or anyone else of us never finds out :cool2


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> *whips* All you had to do was ask


Whoo! Almost posted a reaction gif that surely would have gotten me banned for a couple days :lmao

 You caved to easily though. I should have earned it 



psycho bunny said:


> Wonder how you get banned in here anyway :lol


I don't know, I'm sure one of us will cross the line one day :lol

Not even Cindel has crossed it yet, so we must have to do something outrageous :lmao



Punky over there poppin dat pussy for Raven so she can get a higher status in the flock!!
:no:


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Wynter's poor ass is toast. This is why I no sell Zero sometimes, to avoid getting buried :lmao
> 
> *Zero is legit scary,* next time she comes at me I'm gonna lay down and let her have her way till she's bored
> 
> 
> @Punky
> *
> Of course you are, why'd you think any different? *
> 
> @Wynter
> 
> Offtopic, couldn't PM you about NJPW coz I'm stoned but look at these :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Okada DA GAWD


agreed about sub. i'd hate to get into an argument with her, she'd completely bury me. 









and yay i'm the fave. sorry wynter.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Be an idiot or a dick for a while and you get banned really. It still amuses me how many people fail at not being dicks outside of Rants.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> You caved to easily though. I should have earned it


First time is always free :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> lets hope you or anyone else of us never finds out :cool2


yeah I still payed 10 bucks for my membership :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Whoo! Almost posted a reaction gif that surely would have gotten me banned for a couple days :lmao
> 
> You caved to easily though. I should have earned it
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I'm sure one of us will cross the line one day :lol
> 
> Not even Cindel has crossed it yet, so we must have to do something outrageous :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Punky over there poppin dat pussy for Raven so she can get a higher status in the flock!!
> :no:


If they ever have the nerve of banning the queen I riot



Quoth the Raven said:


> Be an idiot or a dick for a while and you get banned really. It still amuses me how many people fail at not being dicks outside of Rants.


I see :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I might go on a mission to ruin Okada for you, Raven, because that man is fine :lol


So yeah...SmackDown...amiright...


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> yeah I still payed 10 bucks for my membership :lol


I might do that some point in the future. $10 is not much.



WynterWarm12 said:


> So yeah...SmackDown...amiright...


behave! :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> and yay i'm the fave. sorry wynter.



ositivity

Top spot's yours forever (Y)

Wynter's shoot promos do her no favors anyway :draper2 :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


>


Oooh, Tom Hardy. This man is a work of art. Sorry, just had to :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dont care, Raven. Banez is very willing to spank me and make sure I'm a good girl 

Punky can have your slutty ass :lol


World goes wild....woooo!!

God that song is still stuck in my head, Raven!!


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Whoo! Almost posted a reaction gif that surely would have gotten me banned for a couple days :lmao
> 
> You caved to easily though. I should have earned it
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I'm sure one of us will cross the line one day :lol
> 
> Not even Cindel has crossed it yet, so we must have to do something outrageous :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> *Punky over there poppin dat pussy for Raven so she can get a higher status in the flock!!
> :no:*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> agreed about sub. i'd hate to get into an argument with her, she'd completely bury me.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I might go on a mission to ruin Okada for you, Raven, *because that man is fine* :lol
> 
> 
> So yeah...SmackDown...amiright...


He certainly is :lol










But like only fine men attract you :lmao :lmao










:banderas


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I might go on a mission to ruin Okada for you, Raven, *because that man is fine* :lol
> 
> 
> So yeah...SmackDown...amiright...


Ain't he? :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> He certainly is :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like only fine men attract you :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


I would, I'd totally would do him.. That Dropkick.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: for big ass NJPW pic lol















Everybody in that picture is fine to me. You know my tastes are everywhere :lol

And only fione men, Raven? People think Daniel Bryan is ugly as fuck, but i would jump his little ass :lmao


And nobody scared of Zero, she would have gotten that work in chat


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dont care, Raven. Banez is very willing to spank me and make sure I'm a good girl
> 
> Punky can have your slutty ass :lol
> 
> 
> World goes wild....woooo!!
> 
> God that song is still stuck in my head, Raven!!



Adam Rose :banderas

And you'll be off him for the newest ride anyway :lmao

Now Punky, she won't pull shit like that :lol



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


>


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

If Dean threw that dick at her, Punky wouldn't even remember your name anymore :lol

Psh, I could even get her to forget your name for a night :cool2 you ain't nobody special Raven!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Was looking for Pyro's final post lel and I noticed that this thread has grown like 300 posts in 24 hours :wilkins

I'm guessing either one of them got injured or one of you found some nudez?


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


>


RAINMAKER!! 
I seriously need to watch more of his matches. And get to watching NJWP.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao @ Wynter

That's exactly what I said. Fine/ugly don't matter to you :lmao Go on now, do what you do :lol

Stop trying to brainwash Punky, you just mad Zero buried you again :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> And nobody scared of Zero, she would have gotten that work in chat


The fact that you have to wait for chat to handle your business










Well i think you know the rest :cool2


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> If Dean threw that dick at her, Punky wouldn't even remember your name anymore :lol
> 
> *Psh, I could even get her to forget your name for a night :cool2 you ain't nobody special Raven!!! *


oooh is that an offer wynter ?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Zero couldn't even handle all the dick I have. Comes in all sizes, thickness and colors 

I would ruin her life 


You only replacing Zero with Punky, because Zero no sold your ass for Pyro like she did me 


See, already have Punky considering my offer :cool2...you aint shit Raven :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


>


Don't worry boo. I like you………. for now :cool2


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I would, I'd totally would do him.. That Dropkick.



Oh Vicky :banderas

How far you've come. Brings tears to my eyes :lol

Anyway, I'm going to great lengths to stay awake without spoiling SD for all of you, so everyone better be on chat.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero couldn't even handle all the dick I have. Comes in all sizes, thickness and colors
> 
> I would ruin her life
> 
> 
> You only replacing Zero with Punky, because Zero no sold your ass for Pyo like she did me
> 
> 
> See, already have Punky considering my offer :cool2...you aint shit Raven :lol


So, Raven trying to steal your women Wynter? Shame on him.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh Vicky :banderas
> 
> How far you've come. Brings tears to my eyes :lol
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to great lengths to stay awake without spoiling SD for all of you, so everyone better be on chat.


Thanks to you Raven.. This man is a god of the ring for real, in all honesty if he was in the WWE, Dean would have some competition for my heart, I mean Dean would still be my all fave though. But I won't deny a fine piece of meat when I see it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero couldn't even handle all the dick I have. Comes in all sizes, thickness and colors
> 
> I would ruin her life


Look Raven throw some dick in this ho's mouth and shut her up. She's talking crazy again.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't worry boo. I like you………. for now :cool2


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Nobody throwing a damn thing in my mouth.

And what Raven gonna do? Not a damn thing.










Zero tryna show off for the people. She knows I would have dat ass on lock if i wanted to.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero couldn't even handle all the dick I have. Comes in all sizes, thickness and colors
> 
> I would ruin her life
> 
> 
> You only replacing Zero with Punky, because Zero no sold your ass for Pyro like she did me
> 
> 
> See, already have Punky considering my offer :cool2...you aint shit Raven :lol



She just doesn't want to be left out, considering she's the only one who hasn't taken up that offer yet :lol

But whatever makes you feel better 

We should really continue this feud elsewhere and come a bit back to topic now


----------



## Yuiren

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dear lord you guys talk a lot! :faint:

Well I'm not complaining really.



Spoiler: for smackdown



Aahhh after the disappointment that was Monday Night Raw, I really loved this!

I was most excited about the triple powerbomb, I have been watching The Shield's older stuff recently and was starting to feel sad that they never did it anymore since it used to be their thing and BAM there it is, yay. It really felt like they are as united as they were when they debuted, although that's probably exactly what the WWE wants us to think.

And I'm also very much looking forward to their tweener run.

Dean dancing is always a big plus, obviously.



And off-topic, I'm surprised to see other Finns here!(Y) Well I think just one, but still, wasn't expecting it.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> She just doesn't want to be left out, considering she's the only one who hasn't taken up that offer yet :lol
> 
> But whatever makes you feel better
> 
> We should really continue this feud elsewhere and come a bit back to topic now


Which topic? You stealing Wynter's women?

@Yuiren, I KNOW!! These people be on a roll, we just got this thread four days ago and already 100 pages. I feel a weird mixture of pride and terror.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Trying to remain as spoiler free as possible for smack down. God knows if I didn't watch smackdown my tv would only turn on once a week on Mondays for Raw :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Okay...back on topic then....so yeah, SmackDown...amiright 


:lol

Why Devil coming for Raven though :lmao


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Yuiren said:


> And off-topic, I'm surprised to see other Finns here!(Y) Well I think just one, but still, wasn't expecting it.


There's few more in here lurking somewhere. I've seen one for sure atleast.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Thanks to you Raven.. This man is a god of the ring for real, in all honesty if he was in the WWE, Dean would have some competition for my heart, I mean Dean would still be my all fave though. But I won't deny a fine piece of meat when I see it.


Fine piece of meat :banderas

I should worship you Vicky 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Look Raven throw some dick in this ho's mouth and shut her up. She's talking crazy again.


Yeah you know how she gets when she misses her favorite thing :side:

She will be punished.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Nobody throwing a damn thing in my mouth.
> 
> And what Raven gonna do? Not a damn thing.



:banderas

I'm having weird thoughts revolving around target practice now :banderas

Don't wanna get banned


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Okay...back on topic then....so yeah, SmackDown...amiright
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> Why Devil coming for Raven though :lmao


What? I did nothing! I'm innocent!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I havent watch yet, Raven, but thought you might like it 






:lmao I just saw your post, Raven. You naughty little boy 

But didn't i tell you Banez is now handling my punishments??


----------



## Tyrion Hammister

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

cant wait to reigns dominate tonight. the future is now!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Yuiren said:


> Dear lord you guys talk a lot! :faint:
> 
> Well I'm not complaining really.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Aahhh after the disappointment that was Monday Night Raw, I really loved this!
> 
> I was most excited about the triple powerbomb, I have been watching The Shield's older stuff recently and was starting to feel sad that they never did it anymore since it used to be their thing and BAM there it is, yay. It really felt like they are as united as they were when they debuted, although that's probably exactly what the WWE wants us to think.
> 
> And I'm also very much looking forward to their tweener run.
> 
> Dean dancing is always a big plus, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> And off-topic, I'm surprised to see other Finns here!(Y) Well I think just one, but still, wasn't expecting it.






Spoiler



They're really giving each Shield guy individuality now. Was great to see on Smackdown.

Still strong as a unit but it's obvious now Ambrose is a heel while the other two are approaching babyface. The dynamic between them should get interesting.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I havent watch yet, Raven, but thought you might like it


trying to get back in his good books wynter ? 

on topic woo hoo smackdown soon !!!

EDIT oh god the hampsters back !!! hey hammi


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Hammister said:


> cant wait to reigns dominate tonight. the future is now!


Dude.....

Where is Cindel to give him a "no boo" :lol


----------



## Yuiren

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> @Yuiren, I KNOW!! These people be on a roll, we just got this thread four days ago and already 100 pages. I feel a weird mixture of pride and terror.


I know, when I last checked it was page 60 or something, had to skip about twenty :lmao 

But like I said, I'm from Finland and at the only finnish wrestling forum I'm lucky if there are even five wrestling related posts a day.. So this is like a breath of fresh air. A little overwhelming air yes, but fresh.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Fine piece of meat :banderas
> I should worship you Vicky


Getting worshipped by the leader of the flock? Hell yeah! All of ya'll better listen to me now.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I havent watch yet, Raven, but thought you might like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao I just saw your post, Raven. You naughty little boy
> 
> But didn't i tell you Banez is now handling my punishments??



Amazing work by Delbusto again :clap:clap:clap


That's why Punky has the top spot and you don't.

But you know you liked my idea  

Anyway, you'll be back once you're bored of everything. You volunteered for a reason


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

He's sellin you dreams too, Devil? Boy has no shame :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dean's gestures are simply hilarious, this dude must listen to some hiphop. He's always feeling himself or looks like he's in his own zone.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> He's sellin you dreams too, Devil? Boy has no shame :lol


NAAHH! He ain't selling me dreams, Raven and I go way back, so he knows that I know stuff he doesn't want out,,right Raven? So from now on, I'm the co leader of the flock.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That's because Dean's swag has a personality all on its own :lol

I swear that boy doesn't even realize when he's on.


Damn, Raven just got BOSSED by Devil. You really aint shit, Raven :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Getting worshipped by the leader of the flock? Hell yeah! All of ya'll better listen to me now.


damn you vicky !!! just like that i'm dethroned from the top spot.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Told you Raven a playa. He don't love you hoes. He whispers sweet nothings in your ear, tells you you're his best and favorite one, then BOOM! Another bitch in your spot :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> :banderas





WynterWarm12 said:


>


Holy Shit... :clap:clap:clap
Amazing..


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Yuiren said:


> But like I said, I'm from Finland and at the only finnish wrestling forum I'm lucky if there are even five wrestling related posts a day.. So this is like a breath of fresh air. A little overwhelming air yes, but fresh.


i guess i know which forum you mean.. but i'm not 100% sure. I've been in several forums but in the end they all have quieted down. Then i found this one and since i like the peeps here i'm not leaving until they get bored of me :lol

@wynter: you sure got lot of material to choose from :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> NAAHH! He ain't selling me dreams, Raven and I go way back, so he knows that I know stuff he doesn't want out,,right Raven? So from now on, I'm the co leader of the flock.


You're like Sister Abigail :mark:



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, Raven just got BOSSED by Devil. You really aint shit, Raven :lmao


Stop trying to stir up shit  Also Vicky, she says that only people who aint shit get bossed by you. Bury this bitch :lol



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> damn you vicky !!! just like that i'm dethroned from the top spot.


Oh no, you're locked for top spot, don't even worry 




WynterWarm12 said:


> Told you Raven a playa. He don't love you hoes. He whispers sweet nothings in your ear, tells you you're his best and favorite one, then BOOM! Another bitch in your spot :lol


You seem to be bitter about something


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Told you Raven a playa. He don't love you hoes. He whispers sweet nothings in your ear, tells you you're his best and favorite one, then BOOM! Another bitch in your spot :lol


DAMN. i might just have to take you up on your offer wynter, can't be dealing with no playas. :angry: :lol

EDIT you better not be lying to me raven... imma need to be the number 1 :lol


----------



## Tyrion Hammister

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude.....
> 
> Where is Cindel to give him a "no boo" :lol


who da fuck is cindel?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

you will learn young padawan


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Hammister said:


> who da fuck is cindel?


Cindel, is the queen of this thread you stupid peasant, don't you dare use foul language when referring to her majesty in my presence.

@Raven, are you trying to start shit between Wynter and me? Not gonna happen bro, use better tacticts. And yes, I am sister Abigail.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Be careful Punky, same guy who had Zero all snuggled up on his lap and he ignored her for Ney unk2. Boy has no shame in his game :lol

And I really want to get into NJPW, but I have no idea where to start.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That's coz I was the rebound guy damn Wynter one twisted tongue you got there eh :

Don't listen to her Punky.

About NJPW don't worry I'll give you some links and some background to get you started.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

....I dont' understand why we just didn't watch one of the SmackDown links online instead of waiting all these hours :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> ....I dont' understand why we just didn't watch one of the SmackDown links online instead of waiting all these hours :lmao


Because is more fun? I don't know.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> ....I dont' understand why we just didn't watch one of the SmackDown links online instead of waiting all these hours :lmao


Probably because we all agreed on a certain time to be around 

if we'd watch a link of stream n so not everyone could possibly be here or so.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> That's because Dean's swag has a personality all on its own :lol
> 
> I swear that boy doesn't even realize when he's on.
> 
> 
> Damn, Raven just got BOSSED by Devil. You really aint shit, Raven :lmao


:banderas

was on tumblr and :lmao glad I wasn't the only one who noticed this. Looks like he gets pissed when his vibe is messed with.



Spoiler


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao at how quick Dean straightened his face. Poor baby tried to play it off.

Roman is so used to Dean and Seth being all over him, he didn't even bat an eye when Dean bumped into his arm :lol

Those boys are clumsy as hell sometimes. It's always during the entrance too lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Swagg honey, this is a spoiler free thread. Please spoiler tag that.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :banderas
> 
> was on tumblr and :lmao glad I wasn't the only one who noticed this. Looks like he gets pissed when his vibe is messed with.


Sup Wagger?!? Did you put me on your ignore list yet? 

Dean is a weirdo :lmao still love him.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dear God, when does SD start? 2 hours?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

In an hour and a half.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Sup Wagger?!? Did you put me on your ignore list yet?
> 
> Dean is a weirdo :lmao still love him.


nah, you're an anime thread regular. It's all good :side:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Seriously...we could have watched SmackDown online earlier...:lol 

You poor people didn't even need to stay up all late.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> nah, you're an anime thread regular. It's all good :side:


:dance :dance I just mark over Lee and Gai with SoupBro. Soup knows what's up.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah NOW she gets the idea :lmao

Whatever, might as well stay up now


----------



## Tyrion Hammister

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Cindel, is the queen of this thread you stupid peasant, don't you dare use foul language when referring to her majesty in my presence.
> 
> @Raven, are you trying to start shit between Wynter and me? Not gonna happen bro, use better tacticts. And yes, I am sister Abigail.


dont u talk shit to me.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Seriously...we could have watched SmackDown online earlier...:lol


That is one bright lightbulb above your head 

*runs*


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Hammister said:


> dont u talk shit to me.


Shut up..:lmao :avit: lol, what are you going to do? *Dean Ambrose voice* DO YOU KNOW WHO YOU'RE MESSING WITH?!?


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Hammister said:


> dont u talk shit to me.


hey don't start on vicky. :avit::avit::avit:

EDIT beat me to it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Hammister said:


> dont u talk shit to me.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Alright,now. Who I gotta fuck up for one of my bitches?










I'll get Raven and Banez for picking on me later :lol

Who is this person coming up in here tryna start shit? Does he know we will cut and slice a bitch up in here???


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I'll get Raven and Banez for picking on me later :lol


looking forward to it :cool2


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

jeeze, come back to see were on this topic huh? XD well damn


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Why is this thread so weird? We have a fucking hamster posting in our thread. A FUCKING HAMSTER!! :lmao


Yeah, I'm sure you're counting down the seconds Banez


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure you're counting down the seconds Banez


Oh i'm sure it's YOU who's doing the counting :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ahhh, the chat's gonna be good tonight. This is going to be me watching Wynter go after Raven, Banez and probably Zero.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Alright,now. Who I gotta fuck up for one of my bitches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get Raven and Banez for picking on me later :lol
> 
> Who is this person coming up in here tryna start shit? Does he know we will cut and slice a bitch up in here???


:lmao:lmao wynter never change.
@hammi


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

@Daredevil, mee? what did i do? :angel


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*scratches head* soo i come back to see a hamster talking and on some weird ass topics XD, glad im the normal one here  ^^


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm glad I entertain you hoes so much :lol

Even if I gotta put up with the likes of Raven and Banez to do it 



Frantics said:


> *scratches head* soo i come back to see a hamster talking and on some weird ass topics XD, *glad im the normal one here*  ^^


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Also thank you guys for defending me.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Wynter can't make a post without thinking of me :banderas


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Of course boo. Why wouldn't we?

Hoes for life :











You know I'll always think of you Raven....whether it's me cussing you out in my mind and calling you all types of colorful names or something lovely


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Raven, just get off your cloud... Also Fran, you ain't normal so sush.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Even if I gotta put up with the likes of Raven and Banez to do it


You like it. dont deny. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> :dance :dance I just mark over Lee and Gai with SoupBro. Soup knows what's up.


Soup can trip on a brick tbh. :troll


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm glad I entertain you hoes so much :lol
> 
> Even if I gotta put up with the likes of Raven and Banez to do it


name one time  xD and haha, later in the future probably so, right now, im normal... haaha lol

can't say it with a straight face xD i know my ass ain't normal, and im proud


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Soup can trip on a brick tbh. :troll


I'm gonna tell him what you said, Imma tell on you wagger.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao trip on a brick. The fuck??? :lmao

Oh and: Sasuke and Choji > Gai....Deal with it 8*D


I'm no selling Raven and Banez from now on lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> name one time  xD and haha, later in the future probably so, right now, im normal... haaha lol


you wont be by the time you've finished in chat... not with wynter,sub and cindel in there. :lmao

how come swaggs in here ? he never comes in the shield thread.  nice av btw swagg. (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Shield was all over SD.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I can never, NEVER keep up with this thread!

Welp... SmackDown in less than an hour :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao trip on a brick. The fuck??? :lmao
> 
> Oh and: *Sasuke and Choji* > Gai....Deal with it 8*D
> 
> 
> I'm no selling Raven and Banez from now on lol


:no: :no: I thought we were cool Wynter. Well, Raven also has horrible taste on anime characters like you would understand.



Telos said:


> I can never, NEVER keep up with this thread!
> 
> Welp... SmackDown in less than an hour :mark:


TEEEELLLOOOOSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm no selling Raven and Banez from now on lol


ouch.. i'l be no whippin you then lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> you wont be by the time you've finished in chat... not with wynter,sub and cindel in there. :lmao
> 
> how come swaggs in here ? he never comes in the shield thread.  nice av btw swagg. (Y)


lol if i said i was normal i'd be lying outta my ass, they know how not normal i can be XD well....maybe


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao I never watched Naruto in my life Devil lol I only picked those two because they were my favorites in the fighting games :lol

As far as I know, Killua is over everything. Hisoka is a close second though. That demented beautiful fuck :banderas

You still love me boo?? :



....ooooh, playing hardball are we Banez...I underestimated you a little there 

We're so close to SmackDown though guys :mark: :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I never watched Naruto in my life Devil lol I only picked those two because they were my favorites in the fighting games :lol
> 
> *As far as I know, Killua is over everything. Hisoka is a close second though. That demented beautiful fuck :banderas*
> 
> You still love me boo?? :
> 
> 
> 
> ....ooooh, playing hardball are we Banez...I underestimated you a little there
> 
> We're so close to SmackDown though guys :mark: :mark:


FUCKING THIS!! Killua >>>>>>>>>>>>> any other anime character in existence. I know, Hisoka is hard to describe, awesome either way.

Of course I love you boo. ♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> ....ooooh, playing hardball are we Banez...I underestimated you a little there


You didn't think it would be that easy did you?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

And just like that, Devil and I are back on the same page and bitches again.














You gave me that whippin earlier with ease, Banez. Figured you were soft 

....what is my life on the internet man :lmao


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> You didn't think it would be that easy did you?


I'm sensing a bit of a reference there XD


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> I'm sensing a bit of a reference there XD


i watched some trashy tv series once and heard that quote it stuck on my mind so i use it if i get opportunity.

At times i do say stuff which is directly quote from a series or a movie... not all the time but if there's an opportunity.. i will use a quote


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> I'm sensing a bit of a reference there XD


FUCKING,KILL BILL!! :mark: :mark: How did I missed that?!?


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> i watched some trashy tv series once and heard that quote it stuck on my mind so i use it if i get opportunity.
> 
> At times i do say stuff which is directly quote from a series or a movie... not all the time but if there's an opportunity.. i will use a quote


heh then i know what's gonna be next in that quote ^^


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> heh then i know what's gonna be next in that quote ^^


Silly rabbit, Trix are for kids.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> FUCKING,KILL BILL!! :mark: :mark: How did I missed that?!?


hey high five for guessing it *raises hand* :}, damn the irony if bunny was here ^-^


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> FUCKING,KILL BILL!! :mark: :mark: How did I missed that?!?


Oh right it was in that movie.. i thought it was a tv series because i remember Lucy liu in some trashy tv series once.. i only remembered it was her quote but wasn't sure where. And i'm 'supposedly' a kill bill fan.. not very good at it if i forgot the quote was from THAT movie :lmao

@CM Punk Girl, i got 3 swords


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> FUCKING,KILL BILL!! :mark: :mark: How did I missed that?!?


me too !!! i fucking looove kill bill. got one of the replica swords as well, you know cos i'm a dork. :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> heh then i know what's gonna be next in that quote ^^


For a second there... yeah i kinda did 

You know you've watched something too much if you know the quotes straight out from your mind.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> me too !!! i fucking looove kill bill. got one of the replica swords as well, you know cos i'm a dork. :lol


haha yeah i have one as well, i thought that scen was friggin epic ^-^


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> me too !!! i fucking looove kill bill. got one of the replica swords as well, you know cos i'm a dork. :lol





Banez said:


> For a second there... yeah i kinda did
> 
> You know you've watched something too much if you know the quotes straight out from your mind.


damn it haha XD yeah that's kinda true, funny how well we remember things ^-^


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> hey high five for guessing it *raises hand* :}, damn the irony if bunny was here ^-^





Banez said:


> Oh right it was in that movie.. i thought it was a tv series because i remember Lucy liu in some trashy tv series once.. i only remembered it was her quote but wasn't sure where. And i'm 'supposedly' a kill bill fan.. not very good at it if i forgot the quote was from THAT movie :lmao
> 
> @CM Punk Girl, i got 3 swords





I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> me too !!! i fucking looove kill bill. got one of the replica swords as well, you know cos i'm a dork. :lol


TO ALL OF YOU!!











Banez said:


> For a second there... yeah i kinda did
> 
> You know you've watched something too much if you know the quotes straight out from your mind.


Ok, now.
Silly rabbit, trix are for kids.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> haha yeah i have one as well, i thought that scen was friggin epic ^-^


haha have we all got kill bill replica swords here :lmao and banez you got 3 lol.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha have we all got kill bill replica swords here :lmao and banez you got 3 lol.


Well i got a set. I got tanto, wakizashi and katana. Middle one is my favourite.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> hey high five for guessing it *raises hand* :}, damn the irony if bunny was here ^-^


You summoned me?


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> TO ALL OF YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now.
> Silly rabbit, trix are for kids.


*high fives back


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha have we all got kill bill replica swords here :lmao and banez you got 3 lol.


I also want a Hattori Hanzo Katana.  no money.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> You summoned me?


oh yeah was gonna do a "silly rabbit, trix are for kids" you being the one im saying that too ^^


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> :no: :no: I thought we were cool Wynter. Well, Raven also has horrible taste on anime characters like you would understand.
> 
> 
> 
> TEEEELLLOOOOSSSS!!!!!!












Also what's this about Naruto??? (I stan for Itachi and Gaara)


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I also want a Hattori Hanzo Katana.  no money.


I actually bought it because an estonian friend of mine didn't believe me i could order them from another country to finland. That they would get caught in customs and i told him that people order these all the time, watch me. And few weeks later i got them in mail. I kinda do wish they were real though but real ones cost way more.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Lord, Banez, Punky, Franny and Devil went full on dork...










noping out of this one


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord, Banez, Punky, Franny and Devil went full on dork...


I was thinking of you saying something along with the lines like... "whats kill bill?" which would make me go :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I also want a Hattori Hanzo Katana.  no money.


mine is a proper cheapo one only cost me like 40 quid so like 66 dollas. :lol it's blunt as a mofo as well i just like it cos it was the exact cheap copy of the one in the film with a little label with the names on like bill etc crossed off.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord, Banez, Punky, Franny and Devil went full on dork...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noping out of this one


you know you want in this, dont you dare lie :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> *Also what's this about Naruto??? (I stan for Itachi and Gaara)*


:banderas *Let me hug you more telos*


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord, Banez, Punky, Franny and Devil went full on dork...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noping out of this one


Hey, hey, Kill Bill is the shit Wynter.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

As long as these two exist in the anime world

















All your favorites ain't shit. :cool2




.....Kill Bill was an all right movie.....*runs and hide*


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

May I wish all you gals and gents a very entertaining Smackdown. I know I enjoyed it


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> As long as these two exist in the anime world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All your favorites ain't shit. :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....Kill Bill was an all right movie.....*runs and hide*











For me, this one is enough. Bad ass electric bby.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Bearodactyl said:


> May I wish all you gals and gents a very entertaining Smackdown. I know I enjoyed it


how long have you lot got left to wait ? i'm dying here.... posts like this don't help haha


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> oh yeah was gonna do a "silly rabbit, trix are for kids" you being the one im saying that too ^^


I have no idea what you are talking about :lol. And why is there a hamster in here? There is only room for one over dramatic rodent in here and that's me :gun:



WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord, Banez, Punky, Franny and Devil went full on dork...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noping out of this one


With all of this naruto nonsense I'm noping out of this one too boo.










Anyone wants to send me link for sd?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Bearodactyl said:


> May I wish all you gals and gents a very entertaining Smackdown. I know I enjoyed it


Why thank you!  With all the comments, spoilers, gifs and pics, I"m a bit worried I will expect too much and be disappointed


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> how long have you lot got left to wait ? i'm dying here.... posts like this don't help haha


10 minutes, we should start moving our assess to the chat Punky.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

why are bunny and wynter trying to no sell the kill bill films ? there 2 of the best films EVER dammit.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> :banderas *Let me hug you more telos*














WynterWarm12 said:


> As long as these two exist in the anime world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All your favorites ain't shit. :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....Kill Bill was an all right movie.....*runs and hide*


:mark: :banderas :mark: :banderas :mark: OMG those two are probably my favorite in that series


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> why are bunny and wynter trying to no sell the kill bill films ? there 2 of the best films EVER dammit.


Because those movies are stupid? :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> 10 minutes, we should start moving our assess to the chat Punky.


oh shit didn't realize it's only 10 mins has anyone got a link for chat ?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> why are bunny and wynter trying to no sell the kill bill films ? there 2 of the best films EVER dammit.


I hope the rumor of the the third one is true.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Because, ya'll over hyping the movies. They were okay. Nothing special :lol

I sent you links Bunny

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I can't find the chat in my history anymore? anyone wants to post the link in here?

edit nevermind :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I hope the rumor of the the third one is true.


Tarantino was supposed to make 3rd movie that would come out this year but 2012 he said it's highly unlikely that he will.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice here. Even though WYNTER already put it.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Telos! Killua and Hisoka should be your all time favorites in the whole got damn galaxy. They're that damn awesome :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Telos! Killua and Hisoka should be your all time favorites in the whole got damn galaxy. They're that damn awesome :mark:


RIGHT!?!? :mark:


----------



## NoUsername

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn you guys fly through thread pages fast and it looks like I missed the smackdown spoilers discussions.
Probably already been suggested at some point but if the Shield are still together when this thread finishes, whoever makes the next thread should name it "The Shield Discussion Thread VII and a bunch of non-related thoughts," then your nonsense would be on topic haha.

Okay that's my contribution, I'll be back with my thoughts on the next Smackdown / RAW.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tyrion Hammister said:


> who da fuck is cindel?












Attn Shield thread family: We have a simple bitch alert. It has a genetic structure and mental capacity inferior to that of a normal human being. You may recognize a simple bitch by their irrational and trollish behavior. If you come across a simple bitch, please give a simple bitch one of these: 



Spoiler: a gift


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh...Cindel....you beautiful, beautiful creature :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Attn Shield thread family: We have a simple bitch alert. It has a genetic structure and mental capacity inferior to that of a normal human being. You may recognize a simple bitch by their irrational and trollish behavior. If you come across a simple bitch, please give a simple bitch one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a gift


Cindel The GOAT!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

WYNTER WHAT THE FUCK?? Never mind, we said it. What happens in the chat stays in the chat.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Attn Shield thread family: We have a simple bitch alert. It has a genetic structure and mental capacity inferior to that of a normal human being. You may recognize a simple bitch by their irrational and trollish behavior. If you come across a simple bitch, please give a simple bitch one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a gift












And that my friends is how you slay someone.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> WYNTER WHAT THE FUCK?? Never mind, we said it. What happens in the chat stays in the chat.


What the hell did i do??? O_O


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> What the hell did i do??? O_O


Refers to chat. I won't even mention it, you know what you did, we all know. 
Chirst_Benoit and the lord Jesus


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Refers to chat. I won't even mention it, you know what you did, we all know.


But...I don't know what I did


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> But...I don't know what I did


Chirst_Benoit and the lord Jesus


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Chirst_Benoit and the lord Jesus


:lmao I didn't even do anything. I was kidding around about the Jesus stuff :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I didn't even do anything. I was kidding around about the Jesus stuff :lol


: I was just kidding with you girl. Sorry. Anyway, see ya guys, I'm prepared to read all those 20+ pages that are going to appear tomorrow.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Night Devil


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

oh lord, you don't even know like, im gonna be sleeping in till like 11am Xd, wake up and go through like 20 pages, need to calm down just a little, i mean i know i play a part..lol im kidding, i like the pace of this thread :}, will never get old, i love it


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Dean's gestures are simply hilarious, this dude must listen to some hiphop. He's always feeling himself or looks like he's in his own zone.


He actually listens to rock and roll/classic rock. Roman mentioned it on his elvis duran podcast interview. We have the same taste of music:cheer:mark:


----------



## Christ_Benoit

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I've been lurking the forum, and this thread in particular, for a long time now. I thought it was time that I finally register and actually participate. I had the pleasure of chatting with a few of you freaks in the HoundsOfJustice room earlier. Hopefully I'll get the chance to get to know a few of you before I inevitably get into some type of mischief and get myself :ban


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I had fun tonight.. though it's now 6:39 already... seeya shielders laters 

And hi Asmodai, the peeps here are generally nice people


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Bearodactyl said:


> May I wish all you gals and gents a very entertaining Smackdown. I know I enjoyed it


Haven't seen it yet, but I'm still psyched.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Asmodai said:


> I've been lurking the forum, and this thread in particular, for a long time now. I thought it was time that I finally register and actually participate. I had the pleasure of chatting with a few of you freaks in the HoundsOfJustice room earlier. Hopefully I'll get the chance to get to know a few of you before I inevitably get into some type of mischief and get myself :ban


Cummy? This is Cummy right? I'm Vicky.

I did this, I was kind of bored. 


Spoiler: little doodle


----------



## Christ_Benoit

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Cummy? This is Cummy right? I'm Vicky.


Hi Vicky. I'm sorry to disappoint you, but I'm not Cummy. I was Christ_Benoit :agree: in the chat room


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Hey, hey, Kill Bill is the shit Wynter.


I love you.



WynterWarm12 said:


> .....Kill Bill was an all right movie.....*runs and hide*


I hate you.



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> why are bunny and wynter trying to no sell the kill bill films ? there 2 of the best films EVER dammit.


I love you.



psycho bunny said:


> Because those movies are stupid? :lmao


I hate you :lol

C'mon how can someone NOT like the Bride and the Deadly Viper Assassination Squad and the girl with the eyepatch? :frustrate


Anyway, so everyone saw Smackdown. No mark out posts here yet? :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> C'mon how can someone NOT like the Bride and the Deadly Viper Assassination Squad and the girl with the eyepatch? :frustrate
> 
> 
> Anyway, so everyone saw Smackdown. No mark out posts here yet? :lol


Some people just can't understand the artist known as tarantino nor the masterpiece that is the kill bill series.

Also, I still haven't seen SD so no marking out from me just yet. At work at the moment.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn Caly, a pretty busy schedule you've got there. Hope you're off work and catch it soon (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I wouldn't call it a busy schedule generally, but I had slept through the day and now I'm at work. Currently on lunch break. 

There's this regular customer that reminds me of Jon Good a little bit. He's real chill like him and aside from his hair he looks a little like him too. Ney knows who i speak of. I'd be lying if I said i wasn't crushing on him a little.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Attn Shield thread family: We have a simple bitch alert. It has a genetic structure and mental capacity inferior to that of a normal human being. You may recognize a simple bitch by their irrational and trollish behavior. If you come across a simple bitch, please give a simple bitch one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a gift


My queen you should make a living out of slaying these internet trolls :banderas



Asmodai said:


> I've been lurking the forum, and this thread in particular, for a long time now. I thought it was time that I finally register and actually participate. I had the pleasure of chatting with a few of you freaks in the HoundsOfJustice room earlier. Hopefully I'll get the chance to get to know a few of you before I inevitably get into some type of mischief and get myself :ban


hi












DareDevil said:


> Cummy? This is Cummy right? I'm Vicky.
> 
> I did this, I was kind of bored.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: little doodle


aaww looks cute Vicky




Quoth the Raven said:


> I love you.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> I love you.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you :lol
> 
> C'mon how can someone NOT like the Bride and the Deadly Viper Assassination Squad and the girl with the eyepatch? :frustrate
> 
> 
> Anyway, so everyone saw Smackdown. No mark out posts here yet? :lol


I never loved it :draper2 One of tarantino's worst movie's in my opinion



Calabrose said:


> I wouldn't call it a busy schedule generally, but I had slept through the day and now I'm at work. Currently on lunch break.
> 
> There's this regular customer that reminds me of Jon Good a little bit. He's real chill like him and aside from his hair he looks a little like him too. Ney knows who i speak of. I'd be lying if I said i wasn't crushing on him a little.


Next time you should take a pic and share it in here :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I wouldn't take a picture of a customer unless I was their friend and, even then, it would just be weird to do that on the job. :lol He doesn't look exactly like Good. He just reminds me of him in certain ways.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*




























When are these simple minded fools gonna learn? Leave Roman's man ALONE!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> When are these simple minded fools gonna learn? Leave Roman's man ALONE!!


They'll never learn, everybody wants a piece of the cat burglar :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That match with Rollins vs Sandow was short but sweet. At first I was a little concerned when Dean didn't join in on the ceremonial fist bump of justice, but was pleased to see what he really had planned. Seeing those three gang up on folk and laying the triple poerbomb down was refreshing. I think that this is just the calm before the storm, though. Dean, you little shit, what do you have planned... :hmm:

(Also :lmao at Dean and his dorky ass rockin' out to the theme at the end of the segment. I guess I would too, tbh.)

That segment with Kane... :banderas

Christ, Kane can WERK it with those boys! Dean is the little shit as per usual, pressin all of Kane's buttons. Roman's lines weren't too long this time around, but probably for the best. I don't think he did too bad at all, though. Seth is still doin well with his lines. He knows just how to press all of the buttons, but he's more reasonable about it than Dean is.

They need to work with Kane more often in the future.

I loved the end of the Kane vs Big Show match when Kane tried to sick the Shield out like his personal guard dogs. He PROBABLY could have gotten what he wanted if only he didn't start yelling at Seth.  Also FUCK MAN, when Kane dragged Seth in by the freaking hair and Roman speared his ass. No one touches Seth without answering to Roman! 










All in all I was pleased with what the Shield were involved in. I'm anxious to see what Kane is going to do about them in the future. :mark:


Thank you Shield boys for delivering yet again.





















SOMEONE ON TUMBLR MADE AN INTERESTING (as well as frighteningly accurate) COMPARISON


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> That match with Rollins vs Sandow was short but sweet. At first I was a little concerned when Dean didn't join in on the ceremonial fist bump of justice, but was pleased to see what he really had planned. Seeing those three gang up on folk and laying the triple poerbomb down was refreshing. I think that this is just the calm before the storm, though. Dean, you little shit, what do you have planned... :hmm:
> 
> (Also :lmao at Dean and his dorky ass rockin' out to the theme at the end of the segment. I guess I would too, tbh.)
> 
> That segment with Kane... :banderas
> 
> Christ, Kane can WERK it with those boys! Dean is the little shit as per usual, pressin all of Kane's buttons. Roman's lines weren't too long this time around, but probably for the best. I don't think he did too bad at all, though. Seth is still doin well with his lines. He knows just how to press all of the buttons, but he's more reasonable about it than Dean is.
> 
> They need to work with Kane more often in the future.
> 
> I loved the end of the Kane vs Big Show match when Kane tried to sick the Shield out like his personal guard dogs. He PROBABLY could have gotten what he wanted if only he didn't start yelling at Seth.  Also FUCK MAN, when Kane dragged Seth in by the freaking hair and Roman speared his ass. No one touches Seth without answering to Roman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all I was pleased with what the Shield were involved in. I'm anxious to see what Kane is going to do about them in the future. :mark:
> 
> 
> Thank you Shield boys for delivering yet again.












My favorite moment of the evening :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> My favorite moment of the evening :banderas


Dean's gonna Dean :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> My favorite moment of the evening :banderas


That little shit :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Little shit :lmao


He's so special :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> My favorite moment of the evening :banderas


Dean dancing to his theme music, is the best thing ever,


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

WAIT WHAT Banez is from Finland too? There's like 5 of us finns (that I know of) in here now.


If this past Smackdown proved anything, it's that SmackDown really is the Shield's show.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

3 weeks to Mania :mark:......I think :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> WAIT WHAT Banez is from Finland too? There's like 5 of us finns (that I know of) in here now.
> 
> 
> If this past Smackdown proved anything, it's that SmackDown really is the Shield's show.


Totally. I wonder how far that statement would even go with some people considering how some feel that Smackdown is the inferior to Raw. Not necessarily my opinion, I look more forward to smackdown than raw because of the Shield, but I know some do have that point of view.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The will they/won't they of it all is just such a refreshing departure from the usual norm when it comes to WWE breakups. And the longer they tease me with it, only to then hold back and get things ALMOST back to normal, the bigger the pay off will eventually be when they actually DO pull the trigger. 

I mean, compare this to a TonsOfFunk/PTP break-up and just marvel at the brilliance that is the Shield's booking..


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Bearodactyl said:


> The will they/won't they of it all is just such a refreshing departure from the usual norm when it comes to WWE breakups. And the longer they tease me with it, only to then hold back and get things ALMOST back to normal, the bigger the pay off will eventually be when they actually DO pull the trigger.
> 
> I mean, compare this to a TonsOfFunk/PTP break-up and just marvel at the brilliance that is the Shield's booking..


Yes this is some of the best booking I've seen in years

Ambrose and his struggle :lol the barricade really hates these guys.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> WAIT WHAT Banez is from Finland too? There's like 5 of us finns (that I know of) in here now.



I thought you knew based on the convo we had in icehockey thread, anyhow my reference of knowing other finnish people was to you because you are only one i've seen until yesterday :lol

But yeah i'm from Funland as i like to call it, sarcastic as ever.

and Woo we got snow! too bad it's melting away. Smackdown was alright, loved the shield segments and Wyatt segment as well.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Yes this is some of the best booking I've seen in years
> 
> Ambrose and his struggle :lol the barricade really hates these guys.


In defense of Dean, Seth is there to mess up. Seth stopped Dean.
I do not know what happened to Dean in Smackdown, but he was perfect. :lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

People sleep on SmackDown too much. I mean, yeah, the editing can be shitty as all hell, but our boys are on there and that's enough for me lol
Some of the Shield's best promos/segments are on there. They get to express so much personality and be a little more free than on Raw. Plus, SmackDown is like their turf now and I looove it :
There are some pretty good matches on the show too I must admit.
Overall, Shield/Wyatts be on SmackDown anf that's more than enough reason to tune in 

If you weren't sold on the idea of Tweener Shield vs Authority/Evolution before, look how awesome their interactions with Kane are. Can you imagine an extended program and a full blown out war :banderas


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> I thought you knew based on the convo we had in icehockey thread, anyhow my reference of knowing other finnish people was to you because you are only one i've seen until yesterday :lol
> 
> But yeah i'm from Funland as i like to call it, sarcastic as ever.
> 
> and Woo we got snow! too bad it's melting away. Smackdown was alright, loved the shield segments and Wyatt segment as well.


Totally missed that. I rarely, if ever post in the sports section (other than the MMA thread)


AND CHECK THESE OUT PEOPLE! :mark:

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/czw-dvd-jon-moxley-the-complete-collection-volume-1.html
http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/czw-dvd-jon-moxley-the-complete-collection-volume-2.html

4 DISCS OF JON MOXLEY GOATNESS (COVERS PRETTY MUCH HIS ENTIRE CZW RUN) kada


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Wynter lurking in the shadows 

Yeah Moxley the forums are huge, can't see everything. I discovered otherday there was a music section.. i didn't know of it's existance and i been here quite a while


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Totally missed that. I rarely, if ever post in the sports section (other than the MMA thread)
> 
> 
> AND CHECK THESE OUT PEOPLE! :mark:
> 
> http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/czw-dvd-jon-moxley-the-complete-collection-volume-1.html
> http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/czw-dvd-jon-moxley-the-complete-collection-volume-2.html
> 
> 4 DISCS OF JON MOXLEY GOATNESS (COVERS PRETTY MUCH HIS ENTIRE CZW RUN) kada


*grabby hands*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SóniaPortugal said:


> In defense of Dean, Seth is there to mess up. Seth stopped Dean.
> I do not know what happened to Dean in Smackdown, but he was perfect. :lmao


He forgot to take his chill pills and I LOVE it! :cheer



WynterWarm12 said:


> People sleep on SmackDown too much. I mean, yeah, the editing can be shitty as all hell, but our boys are on there and that's enough for me lol
> Some of the Shield's best promos/segments are on there. They get to express so much personality and be a little more free than on Raw. Plus, SmackDown is like their turf now and I looove it :
> There are some pretty good matches on the show too I must admit.
> Overall, Shield/Wyatts be on SmackDown anf that's more than enough reason to tune in
> 
> If you weren't sold on the idea of Tweener Shield vs Authority/Evolution before, look how awesome their interactions with Kane are. Can you imagine an extended program and a full blown out war :banderas


If you would have told me 6 months ago that they would turn tweener I would have cringed. But this is awesome :banderas 



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Totally missed that. I rarely, if ever post in the sports section (other than the MMA thread)
> 
> 
> AND CHECK THESE OUT PEOPLE! :mark:
> 
> http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/czw-dvd-jon-moxley-the-complete-collection-volume-1.html
> http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/czw-dvd-jon-moxley-the-complete-collection-volume-2.html
> 
> 4 DISCS OF JON MOXLEY GOATNESS (COVERS PRETTY MUCH HIS ENTIRE CZW RUN) kada


Thanks for sharing :mark:


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> My favorite moment of the evening :banderas


LOL, ditto. I was marking out that segment. Dean did the head-bobbing thing during his brief tweener phase in FCW.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> LOL, ditto. I was marking out that segment. Dean did the head-bobbing thing during his brief tweener phase in FCW.


why did everybody mark over this? I just :lmao with it


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> why did everybody mark over this? I just :lmao with it


I'm all :banderas any time Dean acts quirky. His character fascinates me greatly, never sure what kind of derp we'll get with him. :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Telos lost his damn mind over SmackDown last night. Boy was marking out for real 


@Banez Can't lurk for long. Gotta talk to my Shield peeps


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Telos lost his damn mind over SmackDown last night. Boy was marking out for real
> 
> 
> @Banez Can't lurk for long. Gotta talk to my Shield peeps












Pretty much, Vicky even had to tell me to chill the fuck out lol


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I have to wonder if people don't bother with reactions on SD because they know they're just going to get edited at some point. WWE's coming back to my area in June and it just so happens to be Smackdown. Hoping to get tickets though so I can honestly see the difference in how they handle things live from taped. 

I don't usually get to see Smackdown air in its original entirety so it was really great to see the Shield have a prominent role. Those who said SD is their show speak the truth! They honestly get so much more of an opportunity to build their characters on there. 

Their interactions with Kane are gold. Dean was such a little derpy shit, Rollins being a smartass to Kane, Reigns just being his badass self. I can't remember the last time we've seen a triple powerbomb either. My memory is pretty fuzzy there lol. But you know Kane is going to have something up his sleeve on Raw. Plenty can happen in the next few weeks. 

That struggle with the barricade lmao. I don't think the guys are going to miss leaping over that lol. 

And thank you MoxleyMoxx for the links to those videos! I'm definitely going to pick those up. I would love it if SMV released a collection of Switchblade Conspiracy matches and promos too.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> @Banez Can't lurk for long. Gotta talk to my Shield peeps


you are greedy for calling us all yours :lol

It's nice they get to do something with their characters on Smackdown. RAW is usually focused on the main storyline of Bryan anyway.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

My brother says the weirdest things sometimes, yesterday he told me, "We are going to start a new religion, where our saviour is CM Punk and our god is Dean Ambrose."


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> My brother says the weirdest things sometimes, yesterday he told me, "We are going to start a new religion, where our saviour is CM Punk and our god is Dean Ambrose."


:clap:lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> My brother says the weirdest things sometimes, yesterday he told me, "We are going to start a new religion, where our saviour is CM Punk and our god is Dean Ambrose."


haha i wouldn't mind that all ^^, well Ambrose being our God of course


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> My brother says the weirdest things sometimes, yesterday he told me, "We are going to start a new religion, where our saviour is CM Punk and our god is Dean Ambrose."


Tell him he's about four years too late with CM Punk 

Also someone needs to post the Moxley "I am a god" gif from one of his CZW promos


----------



## MoneyStax

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Is it just me or did it briefly look like _Rollins _was the leader of the Shield on Smackdown? :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> Tell him he's about four years too late with CM Punk
> 
> Also someone needs to post the Moxley "I am a god" gif from one of his CZW promos


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Rollins has been absolute BOSS lately;in and outside the ring. 
Love that each Shield member has ultimately gotten their own time to shine and be in the forefront. 
Seth is getting better and better during segments/promos with each passing week.
I adore how much shit talking he's been doing and how he's being a little shit towards Kane with Dean :lol

Random, but was I the only one who thought Roman and Seth were playing Rock,Paper, Scissors at first :lmao
Wth were they doing anyways?


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I need to watch Smackdown again. 

Like I said in chat, COMMUNITY DICK needs a helmet for his shortbus self. I just luuuuuuuvvvvv him!

Ninja Drama Queen once again was being too extra with Kane. STAPH!

Flawless Hair....He needs to spear my pussy! 

Where is my boo Steven? 



DareDevil said:


> My brother says the weirdest things sometimes, yesterday he told me, "We are going to start a new religion, where our saviour is CM Punk and our god is Dean Ambrose."


Tell your brother to get with the Church of Slay(credit to Wynter) and bow down to Pastor Wyatt! He took us to CHHHHHHUUUUUURRRRRRRCCCCCHHHHHHHHH last night.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Rollins has been absolute BOSS lately;in and outside the ring.
> Love that each Shield member has ultimately gotten their own time to shine and be in the forefront.
> Seth is getting better and better during segments/promos with each passing week.
> I adore how much shit talking he's been doing and how he's being a little shit towards Kane with Dean :lol
> 
> *Random, but was I the only one who thought Roman and Seth were playing Rock,Paper, Scissors at first :lmao
> Wth were they doing anyways?*


I agree, Seth has been the boss lately. Also they should totally do that just to piss and opponent off, like, you know how sometimes they have to choose who gets to have a match? They should start arguing and then go like "Ok, ok, ok, let's play rock, paper, scissors and whoever wins gets to fight." I would totally love that.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


>












Thanks Vicky


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


>


A god among men. :ambrose


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

30 pages. Dang, that was a workout for my eyes.

Music talk: I'm definitely an indie/alternative/rock kind of girl. Gaga has a good voice, but the only song of hers I've ever liked is Bad Romance.

I feel horrible for sleeping and working through chat now. I missed Telos marking out!

SD was :banderas. Oh, where do I begin. Head-banging Dean. Just...Dean. And Seth being such as boss. The cute Rolleigns. Honestly, Kane, didn't you WATCH Main Event?? Bad things happen to those who mess with Roman's boy! 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh lookie another pointless Smackdown post where I write random shit that goes through my brain as I watch The Three Stooges
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smackdown incoherent thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Trips setting up for Sandow again Rollins
> 
> The pop when The Shield's music kicked in. Always mark hard for anything Trips and Shield together. Yes!
> 
> Rollins looked badass walking down the stairs. So focused.
> 
> Ambrose smirking like a boss when Rollins is making Sandow eat mat.
> 
> Dimples for dayyyyyss. Le sigh.
> 
> The first close up of Ambrose. Holy shit his eyes and jawline.
> 
> "WATCH THIS!"
> Ambrose hyping up his boy
> #ambrollinsfeelsfordays
> 
> The high fives. Guys I love the bromance and how they are each other's bros. I'm gonna miss that interaction shit loads when this heads down shit creek without a paddle.
> 
> *BLACK. THE FUCK. OUT*
> 
> Lovely close up on Seth after the pin. Nice work camera man. Thumbs up from me.
> 
> I die every time Ambrose's dimples make an appearance.
> 
> Ambrose being such a heel and bringing it back to the roots of the group. Erratic camera work and just beating the shit outta someone.
> 
> THE HEAT THE HEAAAAT
> Really miss Shield random attacks
> 
> The Shield taking out Sandow :mark:
> DAT TRIPLE POWERBOMB :banderas
> 
> "NOW WE DO IT... _*BAM*_"
> YES AMBROSE - BOOM :banderas
> 
> Lovely how they kinda showed an element of face and heel to Rollins and Ambrose's characters there. Rollins satisfied with what he had already done to Sandow but Ambrose going back and rubbing salt into the wounds. Anyone notice how they kept the real pops that The Shield got rather than canning in stuff... :mark:
> 
> Ambrose head banging to the music at the end :lmao
> Shit he really got into it didn't he
> Old school badass :banderas
> 
> Both Reigns and Rollins lol-ing at him like "is this guy forreal." That looked like such a "I'm hoping the ground swallows me whole right now because he is embarrassing me" moment for those two. Ambrose, of course/as per usual, gave no fucks. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> -
> 
> The promo with Seth opening and him talking about Sandows head bouncing of the mat :mark:
> 
> Ambrose swaying from side to side like the restless idiot that he is :banderas
> 
> Ambrose shrugging Kane's hand off of him... :lmao and the over empahsised "THANK YOU"
> 
> Ambrose has Big Show on the brain. He's always wrestling the dude. "Forever wrestling Show, eh Mox?" He knows those stats off by heart. They haunt him.
> 
> Such a cocky shit man :lmao
> 
> You really can't take your eyes off of Ambrose. He really does command when on camera, even with the littlest of things. I will never get old of analysing him tbh.
> His facial expressions, raising his eyebrows, making his eyes wide. Just A+
> 
> I am _sick_ of Reigns stepping in front of Rollins and Ambrose on the camera though and covering them. Looks awful. Just stop doing it. Surely there are better way of having him at the fore. It looks sloppy fpalm
> 
> "When push comes to shove, the shield always does, what's best for business"
> 
> Ambrose what are you doing
> Your awkward bow thing at the end. I can't with this fool, I can't :lol
> You're not in NJPW bro :lol
> 
> -
> 
> Can't believe I am sitting through Kane and Big Show just for The Shield.
> 
> Shield coming down the ramp
> Pretty sure some girl shouted Ambrose in the crowd. She knows, she knows.
> Ambrose leading his men. Leader
> 
> Love how Ambrose and Rollins standing together. Bros
> 
> Ambrose trying not to laugh after Kane got chopped by Show. STAY IN CHARACTER DUDE, STAY IN CHARACTER. Yeah, wriggle those fingers, take your mind off of Kane's pain :lmao Actually just laugh at Kane's expense, yeah, do that. Fuck Kane.
> 
> Not even watching this match more interested on the outside. The shield are more interesting than Kane/Big Show just standing there. Real talent.
> 
> Ambrose chewing like a horse. So attractive.
> 
> You just know to keep himself interested Ambrose is comparing his hairline to Kane's don't you :lmao :lmao Anything to get us through this crap fpalm
> 
> Even when Kane and Show starts to go up another gear/build momentum I've got more energy/excitement in me at neutral... Oh dear
> 
> Ambrose being a cocky shite. Seriously bro close your mouth when you chew... Thanks babe   Still would :lol
> 
> Lol roman acting all surprised at Show kicking out. Seth marking out like a kid.
> "You see the look on Seth Rollins' face"
> Yes Michael he is marking we get it :mark: :lmao
> 
> Kane needs to stop picking on Seth
> No Kane, just no.
> Roman, Dean... Deal with this.
> 
> Omg having Seth call the shots. Fantastic! Loved seeing him from this type of perspective.
> 
> I am really enjoying seeing the "leader" alternating between all three members.
> 
> Omg no!
> Kane you fucker!
> I literally shouted this at the TV as he grabbed Rollins. What is this.
> 
> Yes Reigns, you help your man.
> Dean I am disappointed, Y U NO SAVE ROLLINS FIRST? My Ambrollins heart
> 
> "Put your hands on me again. PUT YOUR HANDS ON ME AGAIN!"
> 
> Ha! Rollins completely KILLING Ambrose's momentum going over the barricading. Hahahahhahahaha :lmao :lmao Ambrose DID NOT appreciate that :lol :banderas - what a way to end Smackdown for you Deano. Sorry, not sorry. SOMEONE PLEASE GIF IT.
> 
> 
> Solid showing by Shield on Smackdown. A+ players!


Love your posts, tylermoxreigns! (Y)



cindel25 said:


> Attn Shield thread family: We have a simple bitch alert. It has a genetic structure and mental capacity inferior to that of a normal human being. You may recognize a simple bitch by their irrational and trollish behavior. If you come across a simple bitch, please give a simple bitch one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a gift


My queen!! 



DareDevil said:


> I did this, I was kind of bored.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: little doodle


Cute!!! :dance



Calabrose said:


> There's this regular customer that reminds me of Jon Good a little bit. He's real chill like him and aside from his hair he looks a little like him too. Ney knows who i speak of. I'd be lying if I said i wasn't crushing on him a little.


:hmm: Iiiintesting. 

I realized recently that one of my best guy friends actually reminds of Jon :lol Both in terms of personality and looks.



SubZero3:16 said:


> When are these simple minded fools gonna learn? Leave Roman's man ALONE!!


And dragging Sethie by his hair. Tsk tsk. Two strikes right there.



Calabrose said:


> SOMEONE ON TUMBLR MADE AN INTERESTING (as well as frighteningly accurate) COMPARISON





DareDevil said:


> My brother says the weirdest things sometimes, yesterday he told me, "We are going to start a new religion, where our saviour is CM Punk and our god is Dean Ambrose."


OMG :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*









_
Ambrose thinking he is in NJPW_


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> :hmm: Iiiintesting.
> 
> I realized recently that one of my best guy friends actually reminds of Jon :lol Both in terms of personality and looks.


Gurl what are you doin NOT hittin that, then? :ambrose3


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> _
> Ambrose thinking he is in NJPW_


Ambrose: "Sumimasen Kane Sempai"


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Gurl what are you doin NOT hittin that, then? :ambrose3


:lmao I can't! I've known him for so long and so well, he's like a brother to me. He's actually one of the few people I know IRL who's aware of how much I love wrestling. He can't relate too much, though :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

So we're just gonna no sell that our Queen called Steven her boo? Lol
Steven can become our King guys!!!


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> So we're just gonna no sell that our Queen called Steven her boo? Lol
> Steven can become our King guys!!!


Aww, maybe he'll just be a, um, trusted consultant  And we can sit back and watch while he bugs you :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Aww, maybe he'll just be a, um, trusted consultant  And we can sit back and watch while he bugs you :lol


wynter gets bugged a ton by a lot of ppl based on last night :lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I agree, Seth has been the boss lately. Also they should totally do that just to piss and opponent off, like, you know how sometimes they have to choose who gets to have a match? They should start arguing and then go like "Ok, ok, ok, let's play rock, paper, scissors and whoever wins gets to fight." I would totally love that.


They weren't actually playing Rock, paper, scissors they were talking about Sandow's head bouncing off the mat from that rather more vicious then usual powerbomb. I thought it looked a lil stiff at first then they talked about it during that promo>> 

Wouldn't mind seeing them do that though DX played rock, paper, scissors....

I think Hunter and Vincent K McMahon are rewarding Seth for some stellar performances on the mic and in the ring lately>>>>>well hopefully 3 bonafide main event level talent there


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> wynter gets bugged a ton by a lot of ppl based on last night :lol


Lol Ahhhhh, last night was very interesting, eh? What happens in the chat, stays in the chat :lmao

We are some awesome individuals for real though :cool2
We must have all seemed drunk in that chat lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> We must have all seemed drunk in that chat lol


not in my eyes.. i was sober anyway


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> wynter gets bugged a ton by a lot of ppl based on last night :lol


:lol Even on here.

Definitely need to make it to the Raw chat this week!! >.<


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> So we're just gonna no sell that our Queen called Steven her boo? Lol
> Steven can become our King guys!!!


I'm shocked too. I must be losing my touch. hmmmm


SOMEONE got a birthday coming up....


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I want to see drunk Bunny because that would be glorious :lol


What day is Cali's birthday


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> I'm shocked too. I must be losing my touch. hmmmm
> 
> 
> SOMEONE got a birthday coming up....














WynterWarm12 said:


> What day is Cali's birthday


23rd :ambrose


----------



## cmiller4642

*So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

I'm so impressed with how they debuted and their entire run so far throughout the WWE. I'm so glad that they didn't feed them to the "all star team" at EC 2012.


----------



## cmiller4642

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

Also their entrance music and the way they walk through the crowd is fucking bad ass. I couldn't imagine them coming down the aisle.


----------



## Gandalf

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

they might be _great_

but they are not this great.


----------



## cmiller4642

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*



Steiner beat me up said:


> they might be _great_
> 
> but they are not this great.


Well no not THAT great or Horsemen/NWO great. But I think they're the faction that will define this era.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> 23rd :ambrose


:dance :cheer 

(And did I spy new fanart by you on Tumblr? Because dayum, it's gorgeous)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> (And did I spy new fanart by you on Tumblr? Because dayum, it's gorgeous)


Why thank you. :rollins


----------



## HBK4LIFE

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

The Four Horseman are the best ever. But yes the Shield are up there too along with DX & Evolution.


----------



## Tacticalpanic

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

The shield are excellent, just because there not as good as the four horseman does not mean there crap either.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

I wouldn't say they're goats but they're definitely one of the best factions of the ``PG Era``. They've had awesome tag matches but have they really did anything super memorable?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

Yes. They've been quite comprehensive. Wrestled or gone thorough everyone on the roster and have had great feuds in the midcard AND main event that have generated tons of interest from audiences. 

I count at least two ALL TIME CLASSIC matches they've had too (Elimination Chamber 2014 and TLC 2012). 

Ladies and Gentlemen, we've witnessed history with this Shield run.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

Easily the best stables since Evolution. Only stable stuff I've liked more since Evolution days would be Nexus beatdowns(during their first 3 months) only because Nexus had 8 guys so the numbers game made it seem so much bigger. Though Shield has attacked Cena,Undertaker,The Rock and many more(though to be fair,Nexus also took out Undertaker and Cena,and even Mr.McMahon)


----------



## RealManRegal

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

So much more could have been done with them from a storyline point of view as they kind of have a few false starts and glimpses of stuff that never went anywhere.

It hasn't dampened their run though, and the recent stuff with the Wyatt's has just been fucking special.

For me the most impressive thing about them is that not a single one of them was an established star already; DX had HBK, Evolution has Triple H/Flair, Nation had Ron Simmons etc etc - the fact that Shield got over as big as they did without the tried and tested formula of pairing new players with established stars is damn impressive.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Sneaks off to Cali's Tumblr

Flawless as always Cali! :cheer


----------



## bacardimayne

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

My personal all time favorite stable.


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

Only in terms of putting on good matches - stables should have a storyline and a reason - all we've had from the shield is 'justice' which made absolutely no sense and then all of a sudden they were HHH's hired help. Not really had a decent feud until the Wyatts.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> So we're just gonna no sell that our Queen called Steven her boo? Lol
> Steven can become our King guys!!!


I will never let a dutch guy rule over me :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Lol Ahhhhh, last night was very interesting, eh? What happens in the chat, stays in the chat :lmao
> 
> We are some awesome individuals for real though :cool2
> We must have all seemed drunk in that chat lol














WynterWarm12 said:


> I want to see drunk Bunny because that would be glorious :lol
> 
> 
> What day is Cali's birthday


I'm an annoying drunk, I start singing and all. I'm also a bigger pervert.



Calabrose said:


> 23rd :ambrose


I'll remember that day

I love your new art too btw :yum:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao I can't! I've known him for so long and so well, he's like a brother to me. He's actually one of the few people I know IRL who's aware of how much I love wrestling. He can't relate too much, though :lol


Nah I understand. I was just yankin' your chain a little. :lol




WynterWarm12 said:


> Sneaks off to Cali's Tumblr
> 
> Flawless as always Cali! :cheer





psycho bunny said:


> I love your new art too btw :yum:


Thanks guys.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Thats the spirit bunny (about dutch guys ruling you)

I had fun last night, looking forward to monday 

Calabrose you have born 6 days too early.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh lord :lmao :lmao :lmao Happy 300 days!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh lord :lmao :lmao :lmao Happy 300 days!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer


Oh geez :banderas

Happy 300 days you little shit!


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Soon....


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao Steven! 

Omg, I need to have a word with Queen Cindel about her potential choice in sex to--I mean, King.

Seriously, Steven as our King :side: I understand he's dicking down the Queen quite thoroughly with the mightiest of strokes, but surely not _that_ well to make him King!

I just....


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh lord :lmao :lmao :lmao Happy 300 days!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer


:lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh lord :lmao :lmao :lmao Happy 300 days!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer



This made me :lol on the subway 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Lol Ahhhhh, last night was very interesting, eh? What happens in the chat, stays in the chat :lmao
> 
> We are some awesome individuals for real though :cool2
> *We must have all seemed drunk in that chat *lol



yeah last night was fun. bunny went a little crazy though (in a good way), didn't expect that. :lmao




WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Steven!
> 
> Omg, I need to have a word with Queen Cindel about her potential choice in sex to--I mean, King.
> 
> *Seriously, Steven as our King* :side: I understand he's dicking down the Queen quite thoroughly with the mightiest of strokes, but surely not _that_ well to make him King!
> 
> I just....


er when the hell did this happen ? steven as the king. :lol and i wonder if cummy or christ have signed up for this site yet ? EDIT i see you lurking there raven... why weren't you in chat last night ? :angry:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

What's this about Steven being our king?


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh lord :lmao :lmao :lmao Happy 300 days!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer


Haha god that is so great xD, it's funny cause it's true, this made my day right here

Haha yeah the chat was awesome last night and yeah it did get a.... Bit outta hand but oh well


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> What's this about Steven being our king?


Cindel asked where her "boo Steven" was at :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Cindel asked where her *"boo Steven" *was at :lol


yeah it just came outta nowhere devil ala randy orton...


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Did yall not see Steven's post earlier?

"Soon..."

:lmao that boy making plans for that throne now


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> 23rd :ambrose


awesome cali, my birthdays on the 21st... happy birthday two days after me (just in case I am away from my laptop on that day)


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Did yall not see Steven's post earlier?
> 
> "Soon..."
> 
> :*lmao that boy making plans for that throne now*


AS IF!! What is Cindel thinking? Besides, I thought Rane was our King.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Steven? Steven Segal that milk tooth baby? I was thinking Steven as in Reservoir Angel. Not quite sure how the dicking down would work but it's a far better choice.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao omg, wtf did Zero just call poor Steven?
Why Zero always rippin bitches without effort??? :lol

And yes, that Steven, our favorite guy from chat 

Can you imagine how big headed Steven would act if Cindel bestowed such a high status upon him?? He would be unbearable, funny as fuck, but unbearable lol


EDIT: Cali! How am I so late with that Punbrose smut art you drew and put on Tumblr??? lol Girrrrrrl


----------



## the_final_task82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Can't believe it took this long to notice the voices saying "Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta" sound like Punk and Orton.

COINCIDENCE?! :hmm:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



the_final_task82 said:


> Can't believe it took this long to notice the voices saying "Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta" sound like Punk and Orton.
> 
> COINCIDENCE?! :hmm:


What?? The voices sound nothing like Punk or Orton. Besides the words are called at a pace that is way too fast for Orton to keep up with.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> *Steven? Steven Segal that milk tooth baby?* I was thinking Steven as in Reservoir Angel. Not quite sure how the dicking down would work but it's a far better choice.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


WynterWarm12 said:


> *:lmao omg, wtf did Zero just call poor Steven?
> Why Zero always rippin bitches without effort??? :lol*
> 
> And yes, that Steven, our favorite guy from chat
> 
> Can you imagine how big headed Steven would act if Cindel bestowed such a high status upon him?? He would be unbearable, funny as fuck, but unbearable lol


zero's gonna zero. :lol still haven't forgotten how she rejected 2 hugs from me yesterday, she's so cold hearted that girl. and now she's rippin on segal who's next ? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i always thought it was the shield themselves that said it, sounds like ambrose to me.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> What?? The voices sound nothing like Punk or Orton. Besides the words are called at a pace that is *way too fast for Orton to keep up* with.


:lmao:lmao

Edit: the entrance of Shield doesn't sound to me like Punk/Orton


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Zero done ripped Steven, ripped the fuck out of me yesterday, put the fear of God into Raven, no sold the fuck out of Orton, and said fuck you to all of Punky's hugs and affections....she mean as fuck :lol


----------



## the_final_task82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> What?? The voices sound nothing like Punk or Orton. *Besides the words are called at a pace that is way too fast for Orton to keep up with*.


:lmao

Specifically, I think at the very minimum that Sierra and Echo sound like Punk, while India and Delta sound like Orton. Could just be conditioning, though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiHECnWxq7s


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero done ripped Steven, ripped the fuck out of me yesterday, put the fear of God into Raven, no sold the fuck out of Orton, and said fuck you to all of Punky's hugs and affections....she mean as fuck :lol


you love getting ripped by zero admit it :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero done ripped Steven, ripped the fuck out of me yesterday, put the fear of God into Raven, no sold the fuck out of Orton, and said fuck you to all of Punky's hugs and affections....she mean as fuck :lol














Banez said:


> you love getting ripped by zero admit it :lol


That isn't the only thing she likes me doing to her.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ignoring both of you for my own safety


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

found this on tumblr and couldn't resist...



















:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*




midnightmischief said:


> found this on tumblr and couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


obama4... that smile and yeah wytner i'd keep quiet we don't want you getting banned for inappropriate language or something.  although i would love to see your response to that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



midnightmischief said:


> found this on tumblr and couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i always thought it was the shield themselves that said it, sounds like ambrose to me.


I always believed it was Ambrose who says "SHIELD" at the end, with the other voices being some random guy (same voice for all six words). Sound nothing like Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> I always believed it was Ambrose who says "SHIELD" at the end, with the other voices being some random guy (same voice for all six words). Sound nothing like Rollins and Reigns.


Well look who decides to show up after ditching us in chat last night.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I've noticed on several sites, a lot of people are loving Tweener Shield and/or don't want them to break up just yet; either for reasons of just liking them as a group or believing they can do more before they break up.

I wonder if it's being expressed enough for WWE to hear about it and actually take into consideration? WWE hasn't went full on with the breakup, just teasing here and there, so I wonder how committed they are to splitting up the boys.

I mean, they can easily pull the trigger right before WrestleMania, but would that be ideal? We have like what? Three weeks until Mania? Can they ramp up the tension that fast and high to get a "I want to murder you" feud with the boys lol


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> I always believed it was Ambrose who says "SHIELD" at the end, with the other voices being some random guy (same voice for all six words). Sound nothing like Rollins and Reigns.


Listen to it again.

It's definitely all three.

Rollins: Sierra
Ambrose: Hotel
Reigns: India
Rollins: Echo
Ambrose: Lima 
Reigns: Delta

And Ambrose tops it off with Shield.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I've noticed on several sites, a lot of people are loving Tweener Shield and/or don't want them to break up just yet; either for reasons of just liking them as a group or believing they can do more before they break up.
> 
> I wonder if it's being expressed enough for WWE to hear about it and actually take into consideration? WWE hasn't went full on with the breakup, just teasing here and there, so I wonder how committed they are to splitting up the boys.
> 
> I mean, they can easily pull the trigger right before WrestleMania, but would that be ideal? We have like what? Three weeks until Mania? Can they ramp up the tension that fast and high to get a "I want to murder you" feud with the boys lol


Tweener Shield is the best thing ever. This is how they were in the beginning though. I've never really seen them as complete heels.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Nah I understand. I was just yankin' your chain a little. :lol


:lol I have this automated response to that because I get that a lot.




SubZero3:16 said:


> What?? The voices sound nothing like Punk or Orton. Besides the words are called at a pace that is way too fast for Orton to keep up with.


:lmao Painfully true.




WynterWarm12 said:


> I've noticed on several sites, a lot of people are loving Tweener Shield and/or don't want them to break up just yet; either for reasons of just liking them as a group or believing they can do more before they break up.
> 
> I wonder if it's being expressed enough for WWE to hear about it and actually take into consideration? WWE hasn't went full on with the breakup, just teasing here and there, so I wonder how committed they are to splitting up the boys.
> 
> I mean, they can easily pull the trigger right before WrestleMania, but would that be ideal? We have like what? Three weeks until Mania? Can they ramp up the tension that fast and high to get a "I want to murder you" feud with the boys lol


I think the boys could pull it off, but I hope they don't pull the trigger so soon because it would just feel rushed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*










_(no-selling it)_



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well look who decides to show up after ditching us in chat last night.


Hey there, Zero!


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh lord :lmao :lmao :lmao Happy 300 days!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer


:lmao :lmao That face

Theme song: I always thought it was the three of them talking...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wonder goat

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I've noticed on several sites, a lot of people are loving Tweener Shield and/or don't want them to break up just yet; either for reasons of just liking them as a group or believing they can do more before they break up.
> 
> I wonder if it's being expressed enough for WWE to hear about it and actually take into consideration? WWE hasn't went full on with the breakup, just teasing here and there, so I wonder how committed they are to splitting up the boys.
> 
> I mean, they can easily pull the trigger right before WrestleMania, but would that be ideal? We have like what? Three weeks until Mania? Can they ramp up the tension that fast and high to get a "I want to murder you" feud with the boys lol


Yeah, I don't think they're going to break-up before WM the way things are going.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Seven said:


> Listen to it again.
> 
> It's definitely all three.
> 
> Rollins: Sierra
> Ambrose: Hotel
> Reigns: India
> Rollins: Echo
> Ambrose: Lima
> Reigns: Delta
> 
> And Ambrose tops it off with Shield.


The only way that's possible is if their voices were digitally modified, otherwise it sounds nothing like them other than Ambrose at the end. I've heard people say some of it sounds like JBL and Punk and while I don't believe it's them I think it sounds more like them than it does the Shield members.

I hope one of the Shield guys gets asked that and verifies some day, because I've been itching to know.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Steven? Steven Segal that milk tooth baby? I was thinking Steven as in Reservoir Angel. Not quite sure how the dicking down would work but it's a far better choice.












soon


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> Hey there, Zero!














The Steven Seagal said:


> soon


Boy what you looking at me like that for? I ain't got your viagra pills.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh Steven...

Damn Telos, you might be the next one on Zero's Rip List lol

Join the club 

And if they're not pulling the trigger....WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY DOING WITH OUR BOYS THEN!!! :lol

I refuse to think the WWE is going to rush the breakup out of nowhere :no:


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## kariverson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> The only way that's possible is if their voices were digitally modified, otherwise it sounds nothing like them other than Ambrose at the end. I've heard people say some of it sounds like JBL and Punk and while I don't believe it's them I think it sounds more like them than it does the Shield members.
> 
> I hope one of the Shield guys gets asked that and verifies some day, because I've been itching to know.


Yeah I think it goes like Seven said. The do seem to be a bit electronically edited, but to me their voices remain pretty clear.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Boy what you looking at me like that for? I ain't got your viagra pills.













real soon..


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



The Steven Seagal said:


> real soon..


Hi there Steven.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


>


This is going to hurt me more than it's gonna hurt you










Or maybe not :draper2


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> This is going to hurt me more than it's gonna hurt you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe not :draper2


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao Telos with that perfect ass response


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> The only way that's possible is if their voices were digitally modified, otherwise it sounds nothing like them other than Ambrose at the end. I've heard people say some of it sounds like JBL and Punk and while I don't believe it's them I think it sounds more like them than it does the Shield members.
> 
> I hope one of the Shield guys gets asked that and verifies some day, because I've been itching to know.


Sounds like they altered the voices to make it sound like they were talking through a radio.

It sounds just like all three to me.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Telos with that perfect ass response


:lol



Seven said:


> Sounds like they altered the voices to make it sound like they were talking through a radio.
> 
> It sounds just like all three to me.


Yeah, after giving it a few more listens I can kind of see it now, with the tone at which each member speaks and such.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


>


Judging me?









You're the one who busted a nut to the shield's match and then bounced. You need to come out of that damn closet.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Judging me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who busted a nut to the shield's match and then bounced. You need to come out of that damn closet.












Oh, really now?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> Oh, really now?


Well you did admit that you did but I guess you wanna back track now to prove your maniless in the thread among all the other manly men here …. oh wait, scratch that last part.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

And just like that, Zero emasculated every man that comes to this thread. 
Raven...Banez.....:lmao


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well you did admit that you did but I guess you wanna back track now to prove your maniless in the thread among all the other manly men here …. oh wait, scratch that last part.


I was going over-the-top in the chat to play along in the silliness. I definitely marked for Ambrose on SmackDown but it was basically:

1) big grin
2) laughter
3) some clapping in amusement
4) rushing to my laptop and trying to be funny on account of my being giddy

I was not sexually aroused by what was on screen, I will leave that to you fine ladies (and some gents), but I was very entertained, as I usually am with The Shield.

Even with the emasculating remarks and stuff in these threads and chats I play along and laugh it off. I've been playing along all up until this post. I can't really tell how serious, if at all, you're being with the latest remarks though. I'm not the most adapt at figuring women out, which is no secret given how much I've lamented about it in these threads, in the chatroom, and privately to other WF people. I can take criticism because I'm my own biggest critic, but I'm just trying to figure out where you really stand here. Peace of mind and all that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> I was going over-the-top in the chat to play along in the silliness. I definitely marked for Ambrose on SmackDown but it was basically:
> 
> 1) big grin
> 2) laughter
> 3) some clapping in amusement
> 4) rushing to my laptop and trying to be funny on account of my being giddy
> 
> I was not sexually aroused by what was on screen, I will leave that to you fine ladies (and some gents), but I was very entertained, as I usually am with The Shield.
> 
> Even with the emasculating remarks and stuff in these threads and chats I play along and laugh it off. I've been playing along all up until this post. I can't really tell how serious, if at all, you're being with the latest remarks though. I'm not the most adapt at figuring women out, which is no secret given how much I've lamented about it in these threads, in the chatroom, and privately to other WF people. I can take criticism because I'm my own biggest critic, but I'm just trying to figure out where you really stand here. Peace of mind and all that.



Relax boo. It's all good. Just playing with ya.










Now smile a little. :dance


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Relax boo. It's all good. Just playing with ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now smile a little. :dance


Word.










(God, I just did NOT help my case with that :lol )


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Catching up on smackdown now...so far I'm liking what I see




Long live the Ambrose head bob.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

yay, my shield marathon is starting...
first re-watching RAW, then Main Event and finishing off with Smackdown...

kicked hubby out so I can watch and react in peace - he always talks during their segments just to piss me off.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



midnightmischief said:


> kicked hubby out so I can watch and react in peace - he always talks during their segments just to piss me off.


:lol

I mostly watch RAW and PPV's.. think this week i actually watched main event & smackdown first time in a while.

@Zero, i hope i never get on your bad side lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

An entire wrestling show could be booked around just Zero, Wynter, and the poor boys in this thread :lol and it would rock.



midnightmischief said:


> yay, my shield marathon is starting...
> first re-watching RAW, then Main Event and finishing off with Smackdown...
> 
> kicked hubby out so I can watch and react in peace - he always talks during their segments just to piss me off.


:lmao that's totally on my criteria list if I ever get married-he should be able to sit through wrestling shows with me and like it. Especially the parts where I just fangirl like an idiot.

:lol It's all good, Telos. We understand 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> An entire wrestling show could be booked around just Zero, Wynter, and the poor boys in this thread :lol and it would rock.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao that's totally on my criteria list if I ever get married-he should be able to sit through wrestling shows with me and like it. Especially the parts where I just fangirl like an idiot.
> 
> :lol It's all good, Telos. We understand
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


oh he likes to watch wrestling but he is a cena fan :$ and doesn't get into it as much as me


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



midnightmischief said:


> oh he likes to watch wrestling but he is a cena fan :$ and doesn't get into it as much as me


i feel your pain


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

Yes. Simply put.


----------



## x78

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

GOAT stable IMO. The Shield have been putting on weekly 4* matches since their debut, what the fuck did the Horsemen or NWO do? The only thing missing from The Shield is established main-event stars and world title runs, which will probably come after the group breaks up. In years to come we'll look back and say that this was one of the greatest stables of all-time.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

They've been incredible since day one. God damn, imagine if WWE really DID just make them job to the Cena/Sheamus/Ryback trio of shit. Would've been terrible. It's going to be a sad day when they split.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

Yes.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

One of the Greatest of all time - but it's not because of them but their booking that they're not the greatest. 

They've been mostly a mid-card act since their debut and outside of their run-ins, gang-ups and triple power-bomb haven't been booked as a legitimate threat to any upper-carder other than that victory over the Taker. 

If WWE really wanted to push them to the top, they would've - but they've languished in the mid-upper card all year, nor have they been booked with a storyline that has achieved legendary status on its own. 

That said, they did put on the greatest tag match in the post TLC era and that is something that puts them near the top of the greatest factions - but not above Evolution or DX. They needed bigger storylines, more matches in the uppercard and more titles than what they were given in order to help them reach legendary status.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



midnightmischief said:


> oh he likes to watch wrestling but *he is a cena fan* :$ and doesn't get into it as much as me


Now ya see that ish right there is grounds for a divorce in my book. I rather my husband not be a wrestling fan given an option between the two. You are a way better woman than me midnight. God bless you.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I've been re-watching the Shield SmackDown segments, and noticed the blue theme in their entrance. It's been like that for a long time now, but I remember thinking that they didn't use that color scheme when they debuted. I looked it up on YouTube and it was red at first. I like blue better anyway.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiO6YKg0k54&t=7m56s

But man :banderas I got chills watching this. Already enough that I love listening to their theme, especially the NATO part and how it sounds echoing in the arena. But then also the pop they got when they came in through the crowd that night. So freaking epic. Sometimes you don't know you're witnessing the beginning of something special but I certainly knew it from there, and I'm sure many of us can agree.


----------



## x78

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> I've been re-watching the Shield SmackDown segments, and noticed the blue theme in their entrance. It's been like that for a long time now, but I remember thinking that they didn't use that color scheme when they debuted. I looked it up on YouTube and it was red at first. I like blue better anyway.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiO6YKg0k54&t=7m56s
> 
> But man :banderas I got chills watching this. Already enough that I love listening to their theme, especially the NATO part and how it sounds echoing in the arena. But then also the pop they got when they came in through the crowd that night. So freaking epic. Sometimes you don't know you're witnessing the beginning of something special but I certainly knew it from there, and I'm sure many of us can agree.


They had the MOTY in their debut :lol

I remember how much everyone was marking out on the original Shield thread.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

Yes. And what makes them even more incredible is all 3 of them came in as nobodies. Forget Tyler Black, forget Jon Moxley. Looking at it from a strictly WWE every day fan, no one knew who these guys were coming in. Like someone said above other GOAT stables had a very well known big name in the group. These guys came in all starting at the base level. It has been their talent that has gotten them over first and foremost. Creative points them in the direction they need to go in but it all 3 of them that got themselves where they are today. When was the last time 3 nobodies turned themselves into something big like The Shield all based on talent alone. Their looks also haven't hurt capturing the lady fans attention either lol.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Now ya see that ish right there is grounds for a divorce in my book. I rather my husband not be a wrestling fan given an option between the two. You are a way better woman than me midnight. God bless you.



I second this. I was ready to disown my mother for rooting for Cena at EC :lol




Telos said:


> I've been re-watching the Shield SmackDown segments, and noticed the blue theme in their entrance. It's been like that for a long time now, but I remember thinking that they didn't use that color scheme when they debuted. I looked it up on YouTube and it was red at first. I like blue better anyway.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiO6YKg0k54&t=7m56s
> 
> But man :banderas I got chills watching this. Already enough that I love listening to their theme, especially the NATO part and how it sounds echoing in the arena. But then also the pop they got when they came in through the crowd that night. So freaking epic. Sometimes you don't know you're witnessing the beginning of something special but I certainly knew it from there, and I'm sure many of us can agree.


I like the blue better myself.

I get chills every time I rewatch that moment because it was just so cool. And of course the match that followed that entrance was just epic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*



x78 said:


> GOAT stable IMO. The Shield have been putting on weekly 4* matches since their debut, *what the fuck did the Horsemen or NWO do?* The only thing missing from The Shield is established main-event stars and world title runs, which will probably come after the group breaks up. In years to come we'll look back and say that this was one of the greatest stables of all-time.


Well, the nWo's formation started a boom period and caused the Monday Night Wars to begin...

And Flair, with the Horsemen, were a huge draw in the 80s and basically ran the NWA, and were the first really big, dominant, main event heel stable...


No offense to the Shield, but I don't see how anyone can call them a GOAT stable. To be a GOAT stable, you need to have an impact on the industry. I don't care how many 4 star matches the Shield puts on every week, they are NOT better than the nWo. That storyline did gigantic business and revived the industry for one of the biggest money making periods ever. That is an extremely large and IMPORTANT mark to be left behind in wrestling history. What have the Shield done that compares to that in any way? Had better matches? Yeah, I have no problem admitting that in that department, they're definitely better. But in terms of overall impact and importance to wrestling, the nWo and Shield don't even belong in the same sentence, that's how far the nWo is ahead.

This is really the Shield's downfall. For all the solid booking and great matches they've had, they really haven't done anything industry defining, revolutionary or that important. If anything, their biggest claim to fame is that in an era rife with incompetence, the WWE miraculously hasn't completely fucked up with them. They're a good group, but not a legendary group. But that's nothing to be sad about. I mean, how many really legendary stables are there? Not that many, and the only reason they exist is because of once in a lifetime factors like the perfect people coupled with a unique idea in an era that wants to see something like that. You can't artificially facilitate this stuff, it just happens and works amazingly, which is what makes it so special. If the Shield had come along and really changed been the catalyst for big change in the wrestling landscape, then that would make them a GOAT faction, potentially. As it is, they're great, but just haven't had enough influence overall on the industry to truly say they're one of the greatest ever.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> er when the hell did this happen ? steven as the king. :lol and i wonder if cummy or christ have signed up for this site yet ? EDIT i see you lurking there raven... why weren't you in chat last night ? :angry:


 

I was so high that night, trying my best to stay awake but then with like an hour to go before Smackdown I fell off :lmao

Woke up like 12 hours later :lol

Next Friday for sure 



the_final_task82 said:


> Can't believe it took this long to notice the voices saying "Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta" sound like Punk and Orton.
> 
> COINCIDENCE?! :hmm:


:clap :clap :lmao :lmao

This made me finally get out of bed laughing thank you good sir :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> I've noticed on several sites, a lot of people are loving Tweener Shield and/or don't want them to break up just yet; either for reasons of just liking them as a group or believing they can do more before they break up.
> 
> I wonder if it's being expressed enough for WWE to hear about it and actually take into consideration? WWE hasn't went full on with the breakup, just teasing here and there, so I wonder how committed they are to splitting up the boys.
> 
> I mean, they can easily pull the trigger right before WrestleMania, but would that be ideal? We have like what? Three weeks until Mania? Can they ramp up the tension that fast and high to get a "I want to murder you" feud with the boys lol


They definitely seem to have delayed the break up for now and I guess they'll let them run with this tweener thing. I have a feeling they're not quite done with the Wyatts and now with Kane and by extension the Authority in the mix, there are some interesting possibilities.

Eventually, after 2-3 months of going this route, Ambrose will definitely be betraying them in someway I think. That gets him more heat coz now he's ditching his tweener/face comrades.




WynterWarm12 said:


> And just like that, Zero emasculated every man that comes to this thread.
> Raven...Banez.....:lmao


Not even ashamed of it. What Zero wants, Zero gets. After a while you learn to love it :lmao



midnightmischief said:


> oh he likes to watch wrestling but he is a cena fan :$ and doesn't get into it as much as me


Unbelievable :lmao

Do you guys do the "Lets go Cena, Cena sucks" chant while watching? :lmao

Good for you I guess, but don't lose hope. Over the last 8 months I've converted my roommate who was a very casual viewer and a Cena fan, into a diehard Daniel Bryan, Shield and Cesaro mark :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Btw I had the weirdest dream last night where my Wrestlingforum account got "humbled" and I had no idea why :lmao

That can't be normal :side:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

Blah blah boom period. Blah blah blah money makers

NOTHING is more silly and nonsensical than measuring greatness in dollars and ratings and all that other bullshit. nWo didn't entertain me as much the Shield therefore the Shield is better. End of story. I don't work for the industry. I don't care about the cash.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

Definitely the best stable since Evolution and will go down as one of the best, though not on the level of Horsemen/NWO.

But the Horsemen had Flair. NWO had Hogan. The biggest names in the industry.

Shield came in as a group of 3 newcomers, who most of the crowd didn't have a clue about, and became and have remained the hottest act in the industry (bar Daniel Bryan). Putting on great matches every time they step in the ring, delivering the goods in their promos and segments whenever they get the chance, and now with them apparently turning tweener, there should be more of that.

There may have been bigger stables but I can't recall a single one that's entertained me so much so consistently as The Shield have.


----------



## DaBootieMan

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

They bore me to death. Not even close to being in the top ten factions. Aces and Eights where even better.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Btw I had the weirdest dream last night where my Wrestlingforum account got "humbled" and I had no idea why :lmao
> 
> That can't be normal :side:


You know you've spent too much time on Wrestling Forum when...


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao

Yeah I'm thinking if I should take a sabbatical unk3

Its weird, I don't have dreams, like ever. Must have been coz I was high or something :draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

^^^^^

:clap :clap


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Btw I had the weirdest dream last night where my Wrestlingforum account got "humbled" and I had no idea why :lmao
> 
> That can't be normal :side:


I dreamt last week that I actually met everyone in this thread :lol 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*



Pugilist said:


> Blah blah boom period. Blah blah blah money makers
> 
> NOTHING is more silly and nonsensical than measuring greatness in dollars and ratings and all that other bullshit. nWo didn't entertain me as much the Shield therefore the Shield is better. End of story. I don't work for the industry. I don't care about the cash.


This thread is asking for consensus on whether or not the Shield can honestly and truly be put on the same tier as the other greatest factions in history. And they can't. Why? Because they haven't done anything to earn the right to be called one of the greatest of all time. The nWo did. Looking at it from such a narrow scope as "I didn't think they were as entertaining" is stupid. There are many other factors to determining the greatest faction of ALL TIME than just entertainment value. Its like watching a match and judging it only by who won, and not incorporating things like technicality, storytelling, etc. "Cena lost to Punk at MiTB 2011, and I like Cena better, so that match is terrible!"

So no, I'd say dollars and ratings are a pretty good indicator of greatness since they're actual hard evidence as to success, which is a big component that should be used to help determine a GOAT stable. Unlike your claim that "well I liked X better, so that means they're better." This is the way a child thinks. What's next, are you going to try to claim that Santino and Kozlov were a better tag team than the Hart Foundation because they "entertained you more"? Or that Heath Slater is a bigger star than Hulk Hogan because "you said so"? Yeah, those two examples sound pretty fucking stupid, don't they? Slater bigger than Hogan? Who in their right mind would say that? Of course it goes without saying that Hogan is the bigger star. Well, this is the train of logic your above post follows. Its asinine.

Being entertaining alone is not enough, and its naive to think it is. Fine, so in your opinion, the Shield is a GOAT stable who is better than the nWo. There are a several million people who were fans from that time who would say that's a ridiculous claim, but you're entitled to it. Now the next thing you'll probably say is "well I don't care about their opinions." Cool. So then, why should I care about yours? You claim NOTHING is more silly and nonsensical than measuring greatness in dollars and ratings and all that other bullshit. And I think that's a dumb as bricks attitude to have and shows that you don't have an opinion worth listening to in the first place.

In 10 years, that Hogan heel turn and the whole nWo story from 1996 building up with to that amazing Sting feud in 1997 are still going to be regarded as legendary by the wrestling industry. The Shield will probably end up on the same level as Demolition. Great and remembered, but missing that certain something that turned them into something truly epic.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> I dreamt last week that I actually met everyone in this thread :lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I had that same dream this week fpalm. Lol zero slaying every man in here :lmao. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I had that same dream this week fpalm. Lol zero slaying every man in here :lmao.


...We may be spending too much time together in here :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> ...We may be spending too much time together in here :lmao



Yeah.. Still can't stop though love you all too much


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Yeah.. Still can't stop though love you all too much
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Aww.

Here, have some Dean.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Just throwing it out there, as we kinda talking about theme entrances/colours, but anyone a fan of the green that they used down in NXT. For some reason I really liked that. Actually think its about time they cart their asses back down to NXT and dish out some justice. Would be nice seeing them back down their working some of the younger guys again. Maybe Ambrose could put his title on the line again Sami Zayn or something. 

I'm clutching at straws here, I just wanna see them back in the NXT ring again. I don't know sometimes I feel like that place is the only time you can actually get some solid wrestling moves in as a performer unlike on Raw. Meh.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Just throwing it out there, as we kinda talking about theme entrances/colours, but anyone a fan of the green that they used down in NXT. For some reason I really liked that. Actually think its about time they cart their asses back down to NXT and dish out some justice. Would be nice seeing them back down their working some of the younger guys again. Maybe Ambrose could put his title on the line again Sami Zayn or something.
> 
> I'm clutching at straws here, I just wanna see them back in the NXT ring again. I don't know sometimes I feel like that place is the only time you can actually get some solid wrestling moves in as a performer unlike on Raw. Meh.


Dean needs to go and say hi to Solomon Crowe, but Sami Zayn's good too.

I was actually kind of hoping they would crash NXT Arrival.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Dean needs to go and say hi to Solomon Crowe, but Sami Zayn's good too.
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually kind of hoping they would crash NXT Arrival.



How cool would it be if those 2 would become a tag team again :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Aww.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, have some Dean.



Thanks :yum:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Sparrow's using my sethie art in her avi :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Sparrow's using my sethie art in her avi :mark:


I am in love with this drawing: It's neck-and-neck with the one you drew for Tapla as my favorite Seth fanart ever.

(On that note, I am having so much fun working on my gift for you :lol)


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> I am in love with this drawing: It's neck-and-neck with the one you drew for Tapla as my favorite Seth fanart ever.
> 
> (On that note, I am having so much fun working on my gift for you :lol)


Aww shucks 
It has done pretty well on tumblr. It has even surpassed my first Seth pin-up in notes and it isn't even as sultry in nature as the first. :lol

Also, I'm so excited to see what you cook up! :mark:
If cindel has plans for me then I can't even begin to prepare myself. :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Aww shucks
> It has done pretty well on tumblr. It has even surpassed my first Seth pin-up in notes and it isn't even as sultry in nature as the first. :lol
> 
> Also, I'm so excited to see what you cook up! :mark:
> If cindel has plans for me then I can't even begin to prepare myself. :lmao


Well, you've made his hair look absolutely gorgeous here, the way it just falls over his eyes like that :lol And he looks so handsome. And those collarbones. Unf.

I don't think anyone can prepare for Cindel :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Yeah.. Still can't stop though love you all too much
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Awww bunny. I love you too.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Well, you've made his hair look absolutely gorgeous here, the way it just falls over his eyes like that :lol And he looks so handsome. And those collarbones. Unf.
> 
> I don't think anyone can prepare for Cindel :lmao


I was surprised at how his hair turned out. Normally his hair is in a bit of a mop, but damn it his hair can be flawless too! :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I was surprised at how his hair turned out. Normally his hair is in a bit of a mop, but damn it his hair can be flawless too! :lmao


If only Roman could be persuaded to share his hair care secrets :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> If only Roman could be persuaded to share his hair care secrets :lol


I read some snippet of an interview that Roman had and he said one time Seth was driving and he was sleeping in the backseat and he got jumped awake by Seth blasting his heavy metal. Methinks Roman holds out his hair care secrets as payback :lol He must really like Seth because I would've attempted to strangle the lil fucker for waking me up like that.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

It's always been ridiculous to mark greatness with popularity. There are many, many terrible things that have been incredibly popular. Such as Justin Bieber and Nazism. 

"Ratings and Buys" aren't "hard evidence of greatness". Again, why would that mean anything? From the perspective of fans SUCH AS WE ARE, greatness should only be measured by the quality of performances as they are what we AS FANS are receiving on our viewing end of the product. That's our reward for watching the product. We don't get any of the money. We get the performances. Therefore, that's all that should matter to us in regards to greatness.

*Good ratings, and cash generated denote how well a product is timed, marketed, pushed, and promoted*. It says nothing about the quality of the idea or performers in and of themselves, and never has. True quality can and must be debated, as wrestling is what is called a PERFORMANCE ART. 

It's getting increasingly annoying to see FANS try and end every argument with ratingz and butyrate numbers. Wrestling is a worked sport. Since we can't measure greatness in such a definitive way as in real sports, many fans have turned to measure it, foolishly, in popularity. It's a shame. It kills the entire point of BEING a great performer if greatness is all down to popularity. Like, I'm sorry but by your logic, the Goldberg was a greater performer than Shawn Michaels.

That is total garbage and an idea not even worth entertaining. And if greatness is measured in popularity then thar KILLs, totally, the incentive for any wrestler to be anymore than a popular name. Why bother learning to work a mic and a match? Why bother crafting an entertaining character. Why give a shit at all?? The money I make makes me great in the eyes of the fans either way. fpalm

The truth is that there is no such thing as definitive greatness in wrestling. There never will be and the business men of the IWC need to stop trying to force it. Because it just doesn't make any sense for a fan to judge quality in dollars. That's like buying a video game, knowing it sucks, but telling other people it's one of the greatest games ever because it sold 1,000,000 units in a day.

You are the CONSUMER of an entertainment product. You measure greatness and quality based of how much it entertains you.

The WWE Board of Executives are PRODUCERS of that product. They measure greatness and value on how well something sells.

That's it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> If only Roman could be persuaded to share his hair care secrets :lol





SubZero3:16 said:


> I read some snippet of an interview that Roman had and he said one time Seth was driving and he was sleeping in the backseat and he got jumped awake by Seth blasting his heavy metal. Methinks Roman holds out his hair care secrets as payback :lol He must really like Seth because I would've attempted to strangle the lil fucker for waking me up like that.


Oh my god. :banderas

Seth just comes off as an all-around likeable guy. I know I couldn't stay mad at him if he woke me up with his blaring music. :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



the_final_task82 said:


> Can't believe it took this long to notice the voices saying "Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta" sound like Punk and Orton.
> COINCIDENCE?! :hmm:


After all this time? :lmao 
I remember back in the days people speculated about Punk being the leader of the Shield 'cause they thought it HAD to be his voice. 
Ambrose's epic "*...SHIELD.*" in the end sounds like a mass murderer who whispers the last words into your ear right before he slaughters you. 



JacqSparrow said:


> Love your posts, tylermoxreigns! (Y)


Me too! :banderas



x78 said:


> I remember how much everyone was marking out on the original Shield thread.


It was FANTASTIC. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)

Finally watched SD (*S*hield *D*omination 8*D), Ambrose just brilliant.
Couldn't wait this time. All the Gifs and Spoilers before SD made me impatient, and I loved the fact Ambrose just snaked off Kane's hand instead of saying "_Take your hand off..._" or something like that... the look on his face was full of disgust! 
This man is just EPIC. :lenny
Also when he went down to Sandow like a little excited kid to made them fulfill their Oldschool Shield ritual was AWESOME.

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Roman F'ing Reigns. 






Also: Will Roman Reign?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> After all this time? :lmao
> I remember back in the days people speculated about Punk being the leader of the Shield 'cause they thought it HAD to be his voice.
> Ambrose's epic "*...SHIELD.*" in the end sounds like a mass murderer who whispers the last words into your ear right before he slaughters you.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! :banderas
> 
> 
> It was FANTASTIC. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)
> 
> Finally watched SD (*S*hield *D*omination 8*D), Ambrose just brilliant.
> Couldn't wait this time. All the Gifs and Spoilers before SD made me impatient, and I loved the fact Ambrose just snaked off Kane's hand instead of saying "_Take your hand off..._" or something like that... the look on his face was full of disgust!
> This man is just EPIC. :lenny
> Also when he went down to Sandow like a little excited kid to made them fulfill their Oldschool Shield ritual was AWESOME.
> 
> BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


I wasn't too active in the fandom at that time, but I remember seeing photoshop edits with Punk in a tactical vest that (I'm guessing) must have emerged during that time. Even though I didn't picture it actually happening I still thought it was an awesome what-if kind of thing.


Also oh lord yes. When Ambrose just slid out from Kane's grasp like that. The man knows how to werk his body language and that, alone, is a very important quality in the wwe. Sometimes there is no need for words. That's totally how I would have reacted too. :lmao


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> I dreamt last week that I actually met everyone in this thread :lol





psycho bunny said:


> I had that same dream this week fpalm. Lol zero slaying every man in here :lmao.


Can't be that bad with the requlars then :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*


















Fuckin' Bigulsong... :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> Fuckin' Bigulsong... :banderas


MY FUCKING IDOL


----------



## Pedro Vicious

I like them a lot but no they are not goat yet, they havent done anything that important i think their stable (not them) lacks personality and motivation

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*

Never liked a faction this much since Evolution. I'm glad WWE didn't fuck this group up like they did with the Nexus a few years before. On top of that, the 3 guys are newcomers, and got over whilst remaining popular and relevant. Very impressive.


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*



RealManRegal said:


> It hasn't dampened their run though, and the recent stuff with the Wyatt's has just been fucking special.


I agree. It's just a shame they didn't get more out of it such as more singles matches and feuds. Wyatt and Ambrose could have been a nice feud and had crazy (literally) back and forth promos.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Oh my god. :banderas
> 
> Seth just comes off as an all-around likeable guy. I know I couldn't stay mad at him if he woke me up with his blaring music. :lol


I don't mind your kind of music, Seth *whistle*

:lol I can just imagine him looking at Roman all innocently and going, "yes? Anything wrong?" And Roman just goes, "d'awww"




Calabrose said:


> I wasn't too active in the fandom at that time, but I remember seeing photoshop edits with Punk in a tactical vest that (I'm guessing) must have emerged during that time. Even though I didn't picture it actually happening I still thought it was an awesome what-if kind of thing.
> 
> 
> Also oh lord yes. When Ambrose just slid out from Kane's grasp like that. The man knows how to werk his body language and that, alone, is a very important quality in the wwe. Sometimes there is no need for words. That's totally how I would have reacted too. :lmao


I have that manip saved. Punk looked good in that vest :lol It was definitely very cool, though I'm glad it didn't go that way.

:lmao




NeyNey said:


> Fuckin' Bigulsong... :banderas


:clap :clap

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> Fuckin' Bigulsong... :banderas



:lol big show is hilarious in that art


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Banez said:


> Can't be that bad with the requlars then :lol



It's a bit too unrealistic isn't it :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> It's a bit too unrealistic isn't it :lol


Depends entirely what happened. But yeah i like the regular group we got in this thread


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn, clique closed a thread on ambrose while I was in the middle of expanding a thought. :banderas 
Oh well. The topic was rather stupid anyway.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Depends entirely what happened. But yeah i like the regular group we got in this thread



I dreamt that we all met up in california and went to a house show together :lol. Me too you guys and gals are the best :cool2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calabrose said:


> Damn, clique closed a thread on ambrose while I was in the middle of expanding a thought. :banderas
> Oh well. The topic was rather stupid anyway.



:lol what was it about?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Dean needs to go and say hi to Solomon Crowe, but Sami Zayn's good too.
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually kind of hoping they would crash NXT Arrival.



Yeah it definitely would be see him working Sami/Crowe again. Gotta let Crowe establish himself a little bit first I think which is why I just threw a random NXT name out there and Zayn is definitely over without a doubt with that awesome NXT crowd.

-

Neyney with another GOAT post and of course I can't rep :no: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> :lol what was it about?


It was just some troll thread about how Ambrose is boring in the ring and looks like a jobber with his moveset. I actually gave my two cents in a serious manner, but I feel kinda stupid for doing so since it wasn't a topic to be taken seriously anyways.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Sparrow and Ney Ney... STAPH YOU GUISE... Making me blush


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calabrose said:


> It was just some troll thread about how Ambrose is boring in the ring and looks like a jobber with his moveset. I actually gave my two cents in a serious manner, but I feel kinda stupid for doing so since it wasn't a topic to be taken seriously anyways.



Ugh some people fpalm glad it got locked


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I dreamt that we all met up in california and went to a house show together :lol. Me too you guys and gals are the best :cool2


would be lot more fun to go to Wrestlemania front row


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Trying to draw Dean again.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That turned out pretty cool. 

I like the mood of it as well.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DareDevil said:


> Trying to draw Dean again.



This is pretty decent... I like when people draw him all cute and shit.

Have to say some of you guys are really damn talented, especially when it comes to drawing. The best I could come up with is a stick man. Bad times :lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Trying to draw Dean again.



Vicky that's the best drawing i have seen of you. Great work


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i can't draw so i won't even try. nice artwork there 

I envy people who are able to draw. I got ideas to draw but my talents of drawing are below 0


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

sup bitches, Franny fran in the house....anyway i saw so many of those troll threads at how Ambrose can't sell, Ambrose is just like the others, im like "so having a crazy gimmick is boring/normal? compared to people that don't have characters ahaha" there was always one where "Ambrose sucks at wrestling, he's so weird in the ring" well duh XD, he actually has a gimmick that he actually portrays...sheesh at some people's stupidity, my inner "bitch, I'm about to fuck a bitch up" wanted to explode out so badly....anyway, tomorrow should be fun on Raw and the chat ^-^


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> sup bitches, Franny fran in the house....anyway i saw so many of those troll threads at how Ambrose can't sell, Ambrose is just like the others, im like "so having a crazy gimmick is boring/normal? compared to people that don't have characters ahaha" there was always one where "Ambrose sucks at wrestling, he's so weird in the ring" well duh XD, he actually has a gimmick that he actually portrays...sheesh at some people's stupidity, my inner "bitch, I'm about to fuck a bitch up" wanted to explode out so badly....anyway, tomorrow should be fun on Raw and the chat ^-^



Those trolls aren't worth it frannie


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Those trolls aren't worth it frannie
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i know, just my "I'm gonna fuck a bitch up" rage meter was at a 10, XD, but I'm all good now, gotta love trolls eh?


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> would be lot more fun to go to Wrestlemania front row


oh like i am? :}


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> oh like i am? :}


no comment! :cussin:

:lmao


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> no comment! :cussin:
> 
> :lmao


hehe don't worry i'll bring a sign and wave to ya if the camera is on me ^-^


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Take some camera shots too.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Take some camera shots too.


will do :}
^-^


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> That turned out pretty cool.
> 
> I like the mood of it as well.





tylermoxreigns said:


> This is pretty decent... I like when people draw him all cute and shit.
> 
> Have to say some of you guys are really damn talented, especially when it comes to drawing. The best I could come up with is a stick man. Bad times :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





psycho bunny said:


> Vicky that's the best drawing i have seen of you. Great work
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Banez said:


> i can't draw so i won't even try. nice artwork there
> 
> *I envy people who are able to draw*. I got ideas to draw but my talents of drawing are below 0












Also Banez, don't worry, I still envy a lot of people, but I will keep practicing my drawing and painting skills, until they're the ones who envy me.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*


----------



## SerapisLiber

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*



Pugilist said:


> Blah blah boom period. Blah blah blah money makers
> 
> NOTHING is more silly and nonsensical than measuring greatness in dollars and ratings and all that other bullshit. nWo didn't entertain me as much the Shield therefore the Shield is better. End of story. I don't work for the industry. I don't care about the cash.


Indeed. By that standard neither Godfather 1 & 2 are GOAT contenders for movies since they aren't near the top of the list in dollars grossed. Even when adjusted for inflation. Hell, you'd have to say even Lion King is a better movie using that criteria.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Srdjan99 said:


>


Still, I love this :lmao Dean, I think he thought he was still on Dragon Gate for a second.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Also Banez, don't worry, I still envy a lot of people, but I will keep practicing my drawing and painting skills, until they're the ones who envy me.


Well i just ain't born to hold a drawing pen in my hand. Whatever i draw is just disappointing. And i've done a lot of drawing, it just doesn't fit for me 

But i do have lot of ideas that could be turned into drawings... but then again f.e who would wanna see a fairy & 3 teethed troll go on a datenight where fairy brings the troll 3 flowers while troll brings her 3 wooden sticks.

Edit: on a brighter note. I wish it was monday already so we could watch another episode of the RAW is Shield.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Well i just ain't born to hold a drawing pen in my hand. Whatever i draw is just disappointing. And i've done a lot of drawing, it just doesn't fit for me
> 
> But i do have lot of ideas that could be turned into drawings... but then again f.e *who would wanna see a fairy & 3 teethed troll go on a datenight where fairy brings the troll 3 flowers while troll brings her 3 wooden sticks.
> *
> Edit: on a brighter note. I wish it was monday already so we could watch another episode of the RAW is Shield.


Awwwwww, that is the cutest thing I've read. Is that one of your ideas?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Awwwwww, that is the cutest thing I've read. Is that one of your ideas?


haha yes, i came up with it last year when i was taking this class for unemployed people trying to get them networked and find a job more efficiently. There was a girl who was a phenomenal at drawing and she could draw whatever you could think of. So i gave her that idea and the outcome was brilliant. It's a shame she kept the drawing to herself so i can't take a photo of it n show the outcome but it really was awesome looking picture.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> haha yes, i came up with it last year when i was taking this class for unemployed people trying to get them networked and find a job more efficiently. There was a girl who was a phenomenal at drawing and she could draw whatever you could think of. So i gave her that idea and the outcome was brilliant. It's a shame she kept the drawing to herself so i can't take a photo of it n show the outcome but it really was awesome looking picture.


Hmmmm, that's a shame, I would've love to see the drawing. Anyway maybe you can give me some ideas?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Hmmmm, that's a shame, I would've love to see the drawing. Anyway maybe you can give me some ideas?


Give me 3-4 different words that i can wrap the idea around? And we'll see if i can come up with anything decent


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Give me 3-4 different words that i can wrap the idea around? And we'll see if i can come up with anything decent


Ok, heartbroken, obsessed, happiness and love. Let your mind run wild Banez.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Ok, heartbroken, obsessed, happiness and love. Let your mind run wild Banez.


All that on one picture. Okay.. Two unicorns who are in love & happy on a field. behind a tree there is a man with rope who's obsessed about catching a unicorn.. While his gf is heartbroken he doesn't have time for her?

Is that any good or did i just make it too random? :lol

I do admit sometimes my ideas are just terrible like the one above but if it's good enough for you so be it


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> All that on one picture. Okay.. Two unicorns who are in love & happy on a field. behind a tree there is a man with rope who's obsessed about catching a unicorn.. While his gf is heartbroken he doesn't have time for her?
> 
> Is that any good or did i just make it too random? :lol
> 
> I do admit sometimes my ideas are just terrible like the one above but if it's good enough for you so be it


I think, I can work with that. The unicorn part made me think of my little pony.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I think, I can work with that. The unicorn part made me think of my little pony.


unicorns are awesome


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Srdjan99 said:


>


:lol Dean can steal the show (for me) with the littlest things. Everyone takes their turn talking in the Shield promos and Dean still remains on top. Rollins still improving and Reigns well...his turn always falls flat with me and it's just becoming a catchphrase insertion now: "Believe that and believe in the Shield". I love 'em all though, don't get me wrong. 

Also: 



> Post-show match/Dark Match: The Shield (Rollins & Reigns) beat Rowan & Harper. *This was funny because Bray sat in his rocking chair at ringside, while Dean Ambrose sat in a steel chair directly opposite Wyatt and they talked trash to one another while the match was going on*.


:lmao Lost it. I wish I could have witnessed that.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Trying to draw Dean again.



(Y)(Y)(Y)

Your best one yet!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Banez, I tried. 


Spoiler: drawing


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: So The Shield is one of the GOAT factions right?*



SerapisLiber said:


> Indeed. By that standard neither Godfather 1 & 2 are GOAT contenders for movies since they aren't near the top of the list in dollars grossed. Even when adjusted for inflation. Hell, you'd have to say even Lion King if a better movie using that criteria.


Yeah I don't really care how much money a person makes the WWE. That aint my job to be concerned about that. All I care about is if they entertain me or not. Do I sit down and look at the tv and go ' oh these guys again' or am I like ' oh! Can't wait to see what they guys are up to.' The Shield is entertaining and to me more so than nWo. The latter thrived in a time when there was mainstream demand for wrestling so obvious any revenue earned will reflect that. Nowadays wrestling is hipster without the cool part of it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

y'all girls jelly of Renee yet?










:troll


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Banez, I tried.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: drawing


brilliant


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> y'all girls jelly of Renee yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


Not me.



Banez said:


> brilliant


 I'm glad you like it, I suck at drawing horses for real.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> y'all girls jelly of Renee yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll



Jealous of that basic chick? Swagg c'mon son!











Now Eve Torres and Layla, those women be damn fine :yum:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I'm glad you like it, I suck at drawing horses for real.


Yeah i liked the picture. if i come up with any similar ideas i'l throw them your way. If you prefer i'l change the horses into something else


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Yeah i liked the picture. if i come up with any similar ideas i'l throw them your way. If you prefer i'l change the horses into something else


That's ok, if you do get any more ideas PM them to me, it'll help me a lot. 

@Zero! Stop calling my girl crush basic.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> What's this about Steven being our king?





WynterWarm12 said:


> Cindel asked where her "boo Steven" was at :lol





I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah it just came outta nowhere devil ala randy orton...





WynterWarm12 said:


> Did yall not see Steven's post earlier?
> 
> "Soon..."
> 
> :lmao that boy making plans for that throne now





DareDevil said:


> AS IF!! What is Cindel thinking? Besides, I thought Rane was our King.





SubZero3:16 said:


> Steven? Steven Segal that milk tooth baby? I was thinking Steven as in Reservoir Angel. Not quite sure how the dicking down would work but it's a far better choice.





WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao omg, wtf did Zero just call poor Steven?
> Why Zero always rippin bitches without effort??? :lol
> 
> And yes, that Steven, our favorite guy from chat
> 
> Can you imagine how big headed Steven would act if Cindel bestowed such a high status upon him?? He would be unbearable, funny as fuck, but unbearable lol
> 
> EDIT: Cali! How am I so late with that Punbrose smut art you drew and put on Tumblr??? lol Girrrrrrl





WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Steven!
> 
> Omg, I need to have a word with Queen Cindel about her potential choice in sex to--I mean, King.
> 
> Seriously, Steven as our King :side: I understand he's dicking down the Queen quite thoroughly with the mightiest of strokes, but surely not _that_ well to make him King!
> 
> I just....












I called him my boo....NOT my King. 

I be "concubining" men all over the world. 

I'm like Queen Elizabeth...No man shall be my equal.....Pay attn Lord Hoes, I am married to The Shield. 



The Steven Seagal said:


> Soon....


So you just going to ignore a bitch? Just that like huh? No "Hi, how are you?"


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> That's ok, if you do get any more ideas PM them to me, it'll help me a lot.
> 
> @Zero! Stop calling my girl crush basic.


Then you need to stop having basic taste :draper2



cindel25 said:


> I called him my boo....NOT my King.
> 
> I be "concubining" men all over the world.
> 
> I'm like Queen Elizabeth...No man shall be my equal.....Pay attn Lord Hoes, I am married to The Shield.
> 
> 
> 
> So you just going to ignore a bitch? Just that like huh? No "Hi, how are you?"



Oh this take down gonna be good


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> That's ok, if you do get any more ideas PM them to me, it'll help me a lot.


I shall do that and if you got any subjects you want to draw from but don't know what to draw drop me a PM and i'l see what i can come up with


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Then you need to stop having basic taste :draper2


Yes, because Dean is soooo basic. 



Banez said:


> I shall do that and if you got any subjects you want to draw from but don't know what to draw drop me a PM and i'l see what i can come up with


Alright, will do


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Yes, because Dean is soooo basic.


We're talking about your basic taste in women not men. Please keep up Devil dear.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> We're talking about your basic taste in women not men. Please keep up Devil dear.


You said _taste_, specify Zero. I have add you know.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> You said _taste_, specify Zero. I have add you know.


Girl don't try to argue semantics with me when your grammar is like that. I didn't say that she was ugly I said that she was basic get used to it because that opinion is never gonna change.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl don't try to argue semantics with me when your grammar is like that. I didn't say that she was ugly I said that she was basic get used to it because that opinion is never gonna change.


Ok then, stubborn grammar nazi. Love you Zero.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

DareDevil, you forget that when you tell her that you must slap while saying so, otherwise she gets all offended again


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> I called him my boo....NOT my King.
> 
> I be "concubining" men all over the world.
> 
> I'm like Queen Elizabeth...No man shall be my equal.....Pay attn Lord Hoes, I am married to The Shield.
> 
> 
> 
> So you just going to ignore a bitch? Just that like huh? No "Hi, how are you?"


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> DareDevil, you forget that when you tell her that you must slap while saying so, otherwise she gets all offended again


Slap Zero? :mark::lmao I don't want her to kill me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> DareDevil, you forget that when you tell her that you must slap while saying so, otherwise she gets all offended again


Boy don't be putting your kinky ish on me :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Boy don't be putting your kinky ish on me :lol


you're the one who told us you no-sell every hug you get and affections you get.. so i figured if someone tells you they love you they gotta slap you while doing so :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


>


Girl pass the popcorn because me and you need to have some front row seats when it goes down :mark::mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> you're the one who told us you no-sell every hug you get and affections you get.. so i figured if someone tells you they love you they gotta slap you while doing so :lol


No I just don't want y'all touching me period. Keep your germ infested, dead skin cell shedding selves over yonder and we'll be good. (Y)


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> No I just don't want y'all touching me period. Keep your germ infested, dead skin cell shedding selves over yonder and we'll be good. (Y)


I imagine you now wrapped in a folio.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> No I just don't want y'all touching me period. Keep your germ infested, dead skin cell shedding selves over yonder and we'll be good. (Y)












ZEEROOO!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> ZEEROOO!!


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl pass the popcorn because me and you need to have some front row seats when it goes down :mark::mark:


cindel gonna teach that boy a lesson for completely so selling her... :lmao i mean how can you no sell the queen ? oooh it's gonna be good :mark::mark::mark: well if he shows up.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> :lol Dean can steal the show (for me) with the littlest things. Everyone takes their turn talking in the Shield promos and Dean still remains on top. Rollins still improving and Reigns well...his turn always falls flat with me and it's just becoming a catchphrase insertion now: "Believe that and believe in the Shield". I love 'em all though, don't get me wrong.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao *Lost it. I wish I could have witnessed that*.



WWE have to do this on TV or PPV


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Jealous of that basic chick? Swagg c'mon son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Eve Torres and Layla, those women be damn fine :yum:


Not of her looks, but because she's :woolcock for Dean :side:


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Renee's basic?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not of her looks, but because she's :woolcock for Dean :side:


Says who? The people on twitter and tumblr? :ti

You need more people Swag :lol

Man if I was fucking someone just because I got in the same vehicle as them, the grand canyon would have nothing on me :lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Renee is basic as fuck, what u all talking about :lol
Girl is cute and adorable, but she's easily a chick I can see walking down the street and I wouldn't bat an eye.
Maybe her mannerisms and personality elevate her looks a bit, but she ain't that fuckin fione lol

Now Tamina? :yum:


:lmao everyone just gave me the "the fuck you smoking?" Look


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

MISS YOU GALLSSS! !!!!!!!! 

I BE BACK ON MORE SOON AFTER I TRY AND NOT GET FIRED FROM JOB


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Renee is basic as fuck, what u all talking about :lol
> Girl is cute and adorable, but she's easily a chick I can see walking down the street and I wouldn't bat an eye.
> Maybe her mannerisms and personality elevate her looks a bit, but she ain't that fuckin fione lol


You know sometimes I wonder about your mentality when it comes to your taste in men but in women I quite agree you. I mean the girl is aighte but nothing to lose your mind over.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Says who? The people on twitter and tumblr? :ti
> 
> You need more people Swag :lol
> 
> Man if I was fucking someone just because I got in the same vehicle as them, the grand canyon would have nothing on me :lmao


Only going off that pic, and some people on this forum I lurk. I'll dig more into it... :dance


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Renee is basic as fuck, what u all talking about :lol
> Girl is cute and adorable,* but she's easily a chick I can see walking down the street and I wouldn't bat an eye.*
> Maybe her mannerisms and personality elevate her looks a bit, but she ain't that fuckin fione lol


totally agree, i'm not even trying to sound like a bitch or anything but she is imo very average looking to me. i just don't get all the love for her (looks wise), i'd put almost every girl on the roster over her tbh. :draper2


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> MISS YOU GALLSSS! !!!!!!!!
> 
> I BE BACK ON MORE SOON AFTER I TRY AND NOT GET FIRED FROM JOB


Deppie!! Miss ya boo *smooches*

Oh and since you're on the clock can you get me a foot long meatball marinara on parmesan oregano with pineapple and hot sauce? Oh and toast the bread and cheese.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> MISS YOU GALLSSS! !!!!!!!!
> 
> I BE BACK ON MORE SOON AFTER I TRY AND NOT GET FIRED FROM JOB


DEPT!!!!! [email protected]










I missed your crazy ass


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao everyone just gave me the "the fuck you smoking?" Look


not gonna share?

p.s. not serious as i don't smoke lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Of course boo *passes the blunt*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Only going off that pic, and some people on this forum I lurk. I'll dig more into it... :dance


Why you care who Renee's fucking?










I feel for her though. Woman can't be friends with a guy in peace without people assuming that they're fucking. And if they are that ain't nobody's business but the two of them.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It's monday now in Funland.. 1:50. so when does RAW air? :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

After watching SmackDown, I'm left with all kinds of Rolleigns feels. I really am. They're like a really clingy couple, it's amazing. Roman being really damn protective and Seth with his refusal to let anyone else put their hands on him.

Bitches spend every off-camera moment canoodling, I swear to God.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> You know sometimes I wonder about your mentality when it comes to your taste in men but in women I quite agree you. I mean the girl is aighte but nothing to lose your mind over.


I know I'm horribly unqualified to judge female attractiveness *waves rainbow flag with limp-wristed hand* but I really feel compelled to agree with this statement.

Both parts, actually. I wonder about her taste in men too, sometimes.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It's still Sunday in the States.
I have a whole 24 hours before Raw comes on at 8 PM tomorrow 

And fuck yall! My tastes are fabulous!


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*walks back in "hey guys and girls" *looks at the topics and convos and scratches head*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> It's still Sunday in the States.
> I have a whole 24 hours before Raw comes on at 8 PM tomorrow


It's still Sunday here in the Land of Bad Dentistry for another 4 minutes.



> And fuck yall! My tastes are fabulous!


Oh, honey... no...


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> It's still Sunday in the States.
> I have a whole 24 hours before Raw comes on at 8 PM tomorrow
> 
> And fuck yall! My tastes are fabulous!


That means i gotta find a way to kill time for next 24 hours :lol

Your tastes are... unique if put nicely. Atleast you won't have too much competition :lmao


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Can we have a separate thread that's actually about the shield? Seems like the last 40 pages of this thread were devoted to mostly topics/inside jokes that had absolutely nothing to do with the Shield or even wrestling. I don't mind the girls fangirling over the shield members because that's still on topic, but lately this thread seems to have become more of a separate off-topic community, which is great but it leaves people that want to talk about wrestling with little to no place to do it except on Mondays and Fridays.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> After watching SmackDown, I'm left with all kinds of Rolleigns feels. I really am. They're like a really clingy couple, it's amazing. Roman being really damn protective and Seth with his refusal to let anyone else put their hands on him.
> 
> *Bitches spend every off-camera moment canoodling, I swear to God.*


I think we all believe this :agree:



WynterWarm12 said:


> It's still Sunday in the States.
> I have a whole 24 hours before Raw comes on at 8 PM tomorrow
> 
> And fuck yall! My tastes are fabulous!


You think that the Miz is hot………………………… case dismissed. :cool2


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

my new roomate watching wrestling but he never comes out of his room and is constantly in his underwear and am afraid 

but can overhear what he is watching and sometimes i wanna break through his door and be like "
:mark: AHHH CUDDLE BEST FRIEND!"

life only works like that in the shield thread w/my boos though but it's all good


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Can we have a separate thread that's actually about the shield? Seems like the last 40 pages of this thread were devoted to mostly topics/inside jokes that had absolutely nothing to do with the Shield or even wrestling. I don't mind the girls fangirling over the shield members because that's still on topic, but lately this thread seems to have become more of a separate off-topic community, which is great but it leaves people that want to talk about wrestling with little to no place to do it except on Mondays and Fridays.


or you could start a conversation ? i'm sure u'd get plenty of responses.

EDIT @dept constantly in his underwear wtf :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> my new roomate watching wrestling but he never comes out of his room and is constantly in his underwear and am afraid
> 
> but can overhear what he is watching and sometimes i wanna break through his door and be like "
> :mark: AHHH CUDDLE BEST FRIEND!"
> 
> life only works like that in the shield thread w/my boos though but it's all good


Where's my footlong?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I think we all believe this :agree:


I'm just baffled you understood what 'canoodling' meant. I always pegged that as one of the most horribly British expressions ever.



> You think that the Miz is hot………………………… case dismissed. :cool2


I... I actually agree with Wynter on that one.

Would do him in a pinch.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Where's my footlong?


*bites tongue and crosses legs*


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> or you could start a conversation ? i'm sure u'd get plenty of responses.
> 
> EDIT @dept constantly in his underwear wtf :lmao


I've tried a few times in the past several months and most of the time my posts get lost in the shuffle over which Shield member has the nicest rear, underwear jokes like above, et al.

Anyway, the current incarnation of the Shield has to be the first time the WWE is trying a truly tweener type character since CM Punk 2011. It fits nicely with the supposed Vince assertion that there were going to be no faces or heels, just wrestlers. 

With that said, I still foresee the triple threat match happening at Wrestlemania. Kane's revenge will likely be to pit the three members of the group in a match with each other as punishment, and Ambrose's title on the line. The only question will be whether the ending will be an amicable breakup or a bitter separation. I'm hopeful it's an amicable split but what we'll likely get is Rollins winning (Reigns is too over at this point and being pushed too hard to be relegated to the US title) and it starts a Ambrose-Seth program while Reigns moves off to do bigger and better things and probably turns face.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm just baffled you understood what 'canoodling' meant. I always pegged that as one of the most horribly British expressions ever.
> 
> 
> I... I actually agree with Wynter on that one.
> 
> Would do him in a pinch.


My country was colonized by the Britsh and was nicknamed Little England. I understand most Britsh expressions quite well :lol

You and Wynter need Dr. Shelby :no:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Why you care who Renee's fucking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for her though. Woman can't be friends with a guy in peace without people assuming that they're fucking. And if they are that ain't nobody's business but the two of them.


I care about those pics for my future as paparazzi. :woolcock


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> My country was colonized by the Britsh and was nicknamed Little England. I understand most Britsh expressions quite well :lol
> 
> You and Wynter need Dr. Shelby :no:


We are an unimaginative lot when it comes to naming things.

Still better than the Americans who just straight-up steal a whole bunch of their place names from us in the first place, and occasionally from the French.

Also I resent your criticisms of my taste in man-candy... even if "you have weird fucking taste" is a criticism I've been dealing with for approximately 7 years now because of one particular crush, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> I've tried a few times in the past several months and most of the time my posts get lost in the shuffle over which Shield member has the nicest rear, underwear jokes like above, et al.
> 
> Anyway, the current incarnation of the Shield has to be the first time the WWE is trying a truly tweener type character since CM Punk 2011. It fits nicely with the supposed Vince assertion that there were going to be no faces or heels, just wrestlers.
> 
> With that said, I still foresee the triple threat match happening at Wrestlemania. Kane's revenge will likely be to pit the three members of the group in a match with each other as punishment, and Ambrose's title on the line. The only question will be whether the ending will be an amicable breakup or a bitter separation. I'm hopeful it's an amicable split but what we'll likely get is Rollins winning (Reigns is too over at this point and being pushed too hard to be relegated to the US title) and it starts a Ambrose-Seth program while Reigns moves off to do bigger and better things and probably turns face.


Somebody winning the title doesn't mean that they split. It just means that another member carries the title and maybe it irritates Ambrose and he wants it back and then we get more friction.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> ton of stuff that WIKK wrote


as you see i shortened your name n quote.

1) It's understandable why off topicking happens and i'm quilty as well. It's mostly because part of posters are fans of the group n get along very well. I myself haven't been around that long. There's more ontopic discussion when something actually happens with the Shield, granted shouldn't go too long lenghts with off topic.

2) WWE could have few more tweener type of characters. Turning shield into tweener seems to work, but with that in mind. They should not be willingly helping faces as they stand for no one else except the Shield.

3) Triple Threat is possible but we shall see. I can also see Kane setting 1on1 match with Reigns at mania and Ambrose/Rollins would get a match of their own for US title. Which also could work and wouldn't hurt Reigns when Rollins wins. The Shield storyline & stable is best product of WWE atm and i hope the writers will contaminate other wrestlers with something thats very strange for them a.k.a good booking & actual storylines.



SubZero3:16 said:


> You and Wynter need Dr. Shelby :no:


Will Dr. Phil do any good for them?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Would be cool to see a triple threat ladder match for the US title like we didn't see last year for the WHC title, at ER.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DaBootieMann said:


> Ambrose should be the one who wins the title and gets cocky and tries to be the leader. Just like The Rock did back in the day with the Nation.


Umm do you even watch the show? All of that has happen already.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DaBootieMann said:


> I mean the world title


We were discussing the US title and besides there's no world title anymore unless you mean the WWE Heavyweight title and that isnt happening anytime soon.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I've already discussed what could happen to the boys several times, in lengthy posts. I don't feel like repeating myself :lol

I add to the wrestling talk, it's up to the rest of these hoes to keep it going 

Oh and because I can see the beauty in many people while you high maintenance hoes settle for the cliche good looks, Im the weird person? Psh, bitch please


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

...no comment at Wynter's post XD, lets just say, your tastes are...unique ^-^


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> as you see i shortened your name n quote.
> 
> 1) It's understandable why off topicking happens and i'm quilty as well. It's mostly because part of posters are fans of the group n get along very well. I myself haven't been around that long. There's more ontopic discussion when something actually happens with the Shield, granted shouldn't go too long lenghts with off topic.
> 
> 2) WWE could have few more tweener type of characters. Turning shield into tweener seems to work, but with that in mind. They should not be willingly helping faces as they stand for no one else except the Shield.
> 
> 3) Triple Threat is possible but we shall see. I can also see Kane setting 1on1 match with Reigns at mania and Ambrose/Rollins would get a match of their own for US title. Which also could work and wouldn't hurt Reigns when Rollins wins. The Shield storyline & stable is best product of WWE atm and i hope the writers will contaminate other wrestlers with something thats very strange for them a.k.a good booking & actual storylines.
> 
> 
> Will Dr. Phil do any good for them?


I was having a feeling they'll set up Roman Reigns vs Kane once he goes to singles, but I've always wanted him to feud with Dean Ambrose since they've been getting into problems a lot lately in the shield. But I would honestly prefer Ambrose vs Rollins to feud together after. Their FCW matches are great much better than what we've seen on the main roster.

A triple threat sounds more like it, but I've read on some parts of this forum, people on twitter & dirtsheets saying Reigns will be having a singles match while the Ambrose & Rollins will get a tag team match with Luke Harper & Erik Rowan. But I hope it is that triple threat match for the US title.

Speaking of, Dean Ambrose has hit 300 days!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Awesome!!! They're gonna possibly give Roman an A class in ring worker like Kane???! FIVE STAR MATCH INCOMING BITCHES :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Awesome!!! They're gonna possibly give Roman an A class in ring worker like Kane???! FIVE STAR MATCH INCOMING BITCHES :mark: :mark: :mark:


Your sarcasm













I just needed an excuse to post that :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Awesome!!! They're gonna possibly give Roman an A class in ring worker like Kane???! FIVE STAR MATCH INCOMING BITCHES :mark: :mark: :mark:


I'm a fan of Roman and have been a mark for Kane since at least 2001, but I really would rather be spared a Reigns vs Kane match. Nothing against the two guys individually but I can't see a match between them being all that pulse-pounding.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I've read a similar thread talking about their submissions and finishers:

Ambrose: Finisher - Healdlock Driver Submission - Half Boston Crab? (i.e. Mark Henry-Main Event match), figure 4 leg lock
Rollins: Finisher - Blackout, Avada Kedavra, Skywalker (i.e. vs Cena on smackdown) Submission - no submission (main roster)
Reigns: Finisher - Samoan drop, Running high apron kick, spear Submission - no submission (main roster)

what else could be added to their moveset once they go singles competition?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

They give Roman the shittiest fucking opponents. And don't even give me "But he had Punk!" Bitch, Punk was hanging on by the skin of his balls sack :lol Roman was not experienced enough to carry his ass.

STOP PUTTING MY MAN WITH BIG/SLOW/INEXPERIENCED ASS MUTHAFUCKAS.
Please and thank you :


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> They give Roman the shittiest fucking opponents. And don't even give me "But he had Punk!" Bitch, Punk was hanging on by by the skin of his ball sack :lol Roman was not experienced enough to carry his ass.
> 
> STOP PUTTING MY MAN WITH BIG/SLOW/INEXPERIENCED ASS MUTHAFUCKAS.
> Please and thank you :


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



TheVipersGirl said:


> I've read a similar thread talking about their submissions and finishers:
> 
> Ambrose: Finisher - Healdlock Driver Submission - Half Boston Crab? (i.e. Mark Henry-Main Event match), figure 4 leg lock
> Rollins: Finisher - Blackout, Avada Kedavra, Skywalker (i.e. vs Cena on smackdown) Submission - no submission (main roster)
> Reigns: Finisher - Samoan drop, Running high apron kick, spear Submission - no submission (main roster)
> 
> what else could be added to their moveset once they go singles competition?


Seth and Dean already have an extensive move set, they will be able to show it off once they're on a singles run. Especially if Seth goes baby face. 

I would love for Roman to incorporate more slams/powerbombs into his arsenal. A couple submissions wouldn't hurt either. 
Some pretty sweet looking and explosive moves can be given to Roman because of his style of character/in ring persona


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth and Dean already have an extensive move set, they will be able to show it off once they're on a singles run. Especially if Seth goes baby face.
> 
> I would love for Roman to incorporate more *slams/powerbombs* into his arsenal. A couple submissions wouldn't hurt either.
> Some pretty sweet looking and explosive moves can be given to Roman because of his style of character/in ring


dafuq you tryin? Trying to make him Batista 2.0? you gonna call it RomanBomb right? :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> dafuq you tryin? Trying to make him Batista 2.0? you gonna call it RomanBomb right? :lol


Lol Well, excuse me bitch- What should he add then?

I meant as in regular in ring moves, not a signature or finisher. I read her question wrong :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> dafuq you tryin? Trying to make him Batista 2.0? you gonna call it RomanBomb right? :lol


What the fuck you on? Batista wishes his spear was half as decent as Reigns. Calling him Batista 2.0 would be a downgrade for Reigns.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Lol Well, excuse me bitch- What should he add then?
> 
> I meant as in regular in ring moves, not a signature or finisher. I read her question wrong :lol


I know what you meant, just fluffing your feathers.

i don't mind him adding some slams into his list of moves. But powerbomb... not sure about. Roman doesn't strike me as the guy who would lift people up n hit a powerbomb on them.

Wonder how it would work out if he added snake-eyes and big boot.

@zero: was on about the powerbomb. If we go comparing the spears Roman's million times better than Batistas.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Aren't there variations to the powerbomb?
Different ways to execute it?

Roman doing a powerbomb off the top rope would look painful as fuck lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Comparing anyone to someone as shitty and inept as Batista right now is the gravest of insults.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Aren't there variations to the powerbomb?
> Different ways to execute it?
> 
> Roman doing a powerbomb off the top rope would look painful as fuck lol


There are. He could do the standing powerbomb and leave the sit down powerbomb for wrestlers who need to land on their ass just to execute a move. 

And yeah top rope would look awesome. he should add it for big level matches he'l be in.

@Res, i'm not comparing him to Batista. I can't compare a fit dude like Reigns to a washed up guy who gets gassed just to walk down the entrance ramp. Just would leave sit down powerbomb out, especially if Reigns would in future feud with Batista so it's not like they are doing same moves.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Welp I just got scolded and warned for calling Banez a bitch 

Lol damn


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I dreamt that we all met up in california and went to a house show together :lol. Me too you guys and gals are the best :cool2


:lmao I dreamt that we all met up in an airport somewhere and we were apparently wearing name tags with our usernames on them. I forgot what we did, though.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Sparrow and Ney Ney... STAPH YOU GUISE... Making me blush


I only speak the truth 



DareDevil said:


> Trying to draw Dean again.


Huge fan of that background 



Banez said:


> Well i just ain't born to hold a drawing pen in my hand. Whatever i draw is just disappointing. And i've done a lot of drawing, it just doesn't fit for me
> 
> But i do have lot of ideas that could be turned into drawings... but then again f.e who would wanna see a fairy & 3 teethed troll go on a datenight where fairy brings the troll 3 flowers while troll brings her 3 wooden sticks.
> 
> Edit: on a brighter note. I wish it was monday already so we could watch another episode of the RAW is Shield.


I can't even play Pictionary right because my drawings are, to put it nicely, "abstract", so you're not alone there :lol



DareDevil said:


> Banez, I tried.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: drawing


:clap



cindel25 said:


> I called him my boo....NOT my King.
> 
> I be "concubining" men all over the world.
> 
> I'm like Queen Elizabeth...No man shall be my equal.....Pay attn Lord Hoes, I am married to The Shield.
> 
> 
> 
> So you just going to ignore a bitch? Just that like huh? No "Hi, how are you?"














WynterWarm12 said:


> It's still Sunday in the States.
> I have a whole 24 hours before Raw comes on at 8 PM tomorrow
> 
> And fuck yall! My tastes are fabulous!


...OK :lmao



Deptford said:


> MISS YOU GALLSSS! !!!!!!!!
> 
> I BE BACK ON MORE SOON AFTER I TRY AND NOT GET FIRED FROM JOB


DEPT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> I've tried a few times in the past several months and most of the time my posts get lost in the shuffle over which Shield member has the nicest rear, underwear jokes like above, et al.
> 
> Anyway, the current incarnation of the Shield has to be the first time the WWE is trying a truly tweener type character since CM Punk 2011. It fits nicely with the supposed Vince assertion that there were going to be no faces or heels, just wrestlers.
> 
> With that said, I still foresee the triple threat match happening at Wrestlemania. Kane's revenge will likely be to pit the three members of the group in a match with each other as punishment, and Ambrose's title on the line. The only question will be whether the ending will be an amicable breakup or a bitter separation. I'm hopeful it's an amicable split but what we'll likely get is Rollins winning (Reigns is too over at this point and being pushed too hard to be relegated to the US title) and it starts a Ambrose-Seth program while Reigns moves off to do bigger and better things and probably turns face.


I think the split is unlikely to happen at Mania. There's too much stuff going on. If the Triple Threat pushes through, I see them still staying a unit for a short while before imploding. Maybe at Extreme Rules so that it will have maximum impact.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Awesome!!! They're gonna possibly give Roman an A class in ring worker like Kane???! FIVE STAR MATCH INCOMING BITCHES :mark: :mark: :mark:


:lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> Aren't there variations to the powerbomb?
> Different ways to execute it?
> 
> Roman doing a powerbomb off the top rope would look painful as fuck lol


I suddenly recall the powerbomb Emma did on Paige in NXT Arrival. Is that the one you were thinking of?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Welp I just got scolded and warned for calling Banez a bitch
> 
> Lol damn




i been called worse. no need to warn/scold you. And i never took offense


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lol we talk so much shit to each other in this thread. The hell?? 

Hoes, slut, bitch, whore are damn near pet names in here lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol we talk so much shit to each other in this thread. The hell??


guess you gotta tone it down a bit, we wouldn't want to lose you from the forums


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That yellow infraction square shit has blemished my beautiful record!!! 










Welp, guess I'm watering myself down a bit. I'd be hella pissed if my account got banned 

What would you guys do without me anyways :


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

But bitches, sluts and hoes are terms of endearment around these parts. They aren't used as insults like the rest of the forum. Is the mod monitoring this thread new to it or something


----------



## Millsybeast

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

We'd have a party biatch!  Nah joking


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol we talk so much shit to each other in this thread. The hell??
> 
> Hoes, slut, bitch, whore are damn near pet names in here lol


These are pet names among me and my real life friends, too. I don't think a day goes by where I don't call my best friend a whore in some way, and she doesn't retaliate by calling me some kind of homophobic slur. It's just how we are with each other.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> These are pet names among me and my real life friends, too. I don't think a day goes by where I don't call my best friend a whore in some way, and she doesn't retaliate by calling me some kind of homophobic slur. It's just how we are with each other.


But i can also understand how that doesn't work with everyone. Some people are just not into that kind of thing... I have friends who act like that n some other friends who see them are usually like "seriously? You just called her that?" Which leads to the target person getting into the convo n calming them down lol.

Just people shouldn't base judgement without either hearing both parties out or investigating further (poor choice of words)


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Nah, they're not new. And I won't say names because I'm tryna keep my account :lmao

I dont' know, I'm lost. Can't do anything about it, already told them it wasn't like that and that's how we communicate, but that ugly fucking infraction is still there 

I've been labeled as a degenerate!!! 

Add to the growing list: internet whore, weird, shameless, no taste in men and now a degenerate. A bitch racking up in here :



Millsybeast said:


> We'd have a party biatch!  Nah joking


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> That yellow infraction square shit has blemished my beautiful record!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, guess I'm watering myself down a bit. I'd be hella pissed if my account got banned
> 
> What would you guys do without me anyways :


Aww, Wynter!!!!! This thread would be so much less weird if you weren't here, and that would be bad 

We got your back


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> But i can also understand how that doesn't work with everyone. Some people are just not into that kind of thing... I have friends who act like that n some other friends who see them are usually like "seriously? You just called her that?" Which leads to the target person getting into the convo n calming them down lol.
> 
> Just people shouldn't base judgement without either hearing both parties out or investigating further (poor choice of words)


This is a very fair point.

I'm reminded of the first time one of my other friends heard my bestie call me the homophobic F-word that I'm not going to risk actually saying here, and got so offended on my behalf that I had to step in myself to calm her down and explain the situation.

So it's fair to air on the side of caution, especially in a public thread such as this. I know this very well, I have an infraction permanently ruining my User CP for casually dismissing and insulting another member without thinking about it.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I think that Roman said in an interview recently he watches a lot of wrestling to learn wonder who's matches he's watching? Id bet Triple H.


----------



## Millsybeast

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I am clean of Infractions, It feels good


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tbp82 said:


> I think that Roman said in an interview recently he watches a lot of wrestling to learn wonder who's matches he's watching? Id bet Triple H.


Hopefully Jericho, Jericho is probably only one who i know that hasn't had a career threathening injury... anyone able to prove me wrong?


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Hopefully Jericho, Jericho is probably only one who i know that hasn't had a career threathening injury... anyone able to prove me wrong?


OUCH :lol

He probably watches whatever Seth and Dean throw at him.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tbp82 said:


> I think that Roman said in an interview recently he watches a lot of wrestling to learn wonder who's matches he's watching? Id bet Triple H.


That's a good thing to do, but I hope he's spending some time learning some more moves too. The more stacked his moveset gets, the better for him and less people gotta complain about when it comes to him 



Millsybeast said:


> I am clean of Infractions, It feels good












Why are you being mean to me Millsy???!!! :lol



RES!!!! WE'RE INFRACTIONS BUDDIES!!! WE'RE BOUND FOREVER BY OUR POTTY MOUTHS!!











EDIT: Almost missed you there Sparrow  Thanks for having my back boo!!


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> OUCH :lol
> 
> He probably watches whatever Seth and Dean throw at him.


something i said?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> RES!!!! WE'RE INFRACTIONS BUDDIES!!! WE'RE BOUND FOREVER BY OUR POTTY MOUTHS!!


Mine's pottier, you have no camaraderie here.










Also, PANDAS!!!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Renee is basic as fuck, what u all talking about :lol
> Girl is cute and adorable, but she's easily a chick I can see walking down the street and I wouldn't bat an eye.
> Maybe her mannerisms and personality elevate her looks a bit, but she ain't that fuckin fione lol


Renee is cute but not really that hot. I find her boring as hell. She has no personality really, just smiles and asks questions.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> Renee is cute but not really that hot. I find her boring as hell. She has no personality really, just smiles and asks questions.


Agreed, I'm not trying to knock everyone's taste(because everyone knows my tastes are...beautifully simple ) but, I do think the hype around her is a bit much. Same with AJ. I've never understood the fascination around those two.

Pretty girls for sure. But nothing out of this world.





Res......



















Forget you too then :side:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

At times i love to come this thread just for the gifs.. :lol

Renee's doing her job. Her job is to ask the questions and get interrupted. Does she need to do more?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Nope, she doesn't at all :lol

For whatever reason, she pops up from time to time in this thread, and it's never about her work or the quality of it.

She's either getting her looks talked about or who's she's fucking lol It's crazy.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> something i said?


:lol I thought you were throwing shade at Triple H


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Res......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget you too then :side:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> :lol I thought you were throwing shade at Triple H


haha i didn't realise that. with Jericho's comment i meant he never got himself injured.. wouldn't know about Trip's quadtriceps.. those things have have to be fixed with glue more than anything.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

dean and roman already spotted roaming around


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dean looking like the creeper he is :lol

Like a freakin sexy stalker


----------



## JoeyPockets

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Is Renee popular because she seems attainable? She's cute, slightly above average but not drop dead gorgeous enough to get the attention she gets on this site.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Hopefully Jericho, Jericho is probably only one who i know that hasn't had a career threathening injury... anyone able to prove me wrong?


Kane.

Jericho broke his arm early on in his career when he was practicing a Shooting Star Press because he had been given the Super Liger gimmick in Japan.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm actually fine with the idea of Jon and Renee dating and I actually like the little interactions that Dean and Renee have on camera. If they had a thing going on in wwe canon then I wouldn't complain. None of us fangirls owns Dean Ambrose or Jon Good so some of these bitches on tumblr causing shit over it all need to get their heads examined. If they aren't actually dating then fine. If they are, then that's also fine.

Also I think Renee is gorgeous. Seems like a fun person with a great personality too. Call me basic, but I've always liked her miles above the other girls and she doesn't even wrestle.
:draper2


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Wynter got an infraction? :ti

How did I know you'd be the first to get one :lol

Wonder when I'll be getting my first :side:


Anyway, Raw later tonight and Total Divas is back :mark: :mark:



*EDIT:* Another thing about Renee is she's probably the only diva who comes off as smarter than you and that is a very attractive quality.

Not like all other divas are dumb, but yeah you don't expect much brains from them from what you see :lol

Anyway, my Renee love has been nearly eclipsed by LANA :yum:


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I'm actually fine with the idea of Jon and Renee dating and I actually like the little interactions that Dean and Renee have on camera. If they had a thing going on in wwe canon then I wouldn't complain. None of us fangirls owns Dean Ambrose or Jon Good so some of these bitches on tumblr causing shit over it all need to get their heads examined. If they aren't actually dating then fine. If they are, then that's also fine.
> 
> Also I think Renee is gorgeous. Seems like a fun person with a great personality too. Call me basic, but I've always liked her miles above the other girls and she doesn't even wrestle.
> :draper2


I love Renee's hair. That is all.



Yay, Raw!!! :dance


----------



## LJ1

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Please, oh please let us find out tonight what the Shields match at WM will be.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Renee is pretty, nice and delightful. What's not to like?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



LJ1 said:


> Please, oh please let us find out tonight what the Shields match at WM will be.


Agreed. I'm more curious than worried at this point on what WWE has planned for the boys. They seem to be pushing a tweener role with the Shield and I wonder if that translates into a longer run as a group? Especially when they're getting so much positive feedback and fans who believe the Shield shouldn't breaking up just quite yet.

Though, I would prefer if Shield got a quality match that made sense, considering it _is_ WrestleMania and the boys are one of WWE's hottest acts today.

It would be a shame for the guys to end up in a pointless match or that jobber ass Battle Royal :lol

I personally think they should halt the breakup for a couple more months. WWE can do so much awesome with a tweener Shield. There's no reason to break them up just to break them up.

Shield vs Authority/Evolution/Kane is the biggest feud they introduce next in my opinion. I still believe WWE hasn't pushed the stable to its fullest potential and a little more time with some legendary feuds under their belts could really cement the as one of the GOAT stables. GOAT if booked correctly.

WrestleMania isn't far away at all and I would hate for WWE to rush a breakup just to put a triple threat match between them at Mania. And having Kane book it would take away all the emotional impact and tension the dissension first had.
Breaking up the boys after a match booked by Kane out of spite, instead of it happening naturally through implosion, feels cheap and wrong; too orchestrated.

Right now I can't think of an alternative match for them at Mania(other than a program with Kane alone...ew lol) But I hope WWE has a good plan under their sleeves for us.

I wouldn't mind the boys doing the triple threat match at a later PPV. Yeah, not as huge or as important as WrestleMania, but more time dedicated to their match+more time for them to really do a quality feud with the guys=better to me. The boys have time to get their WrestleMania moments. But you can only do their breakup storyline once 

Then again, Kane can still book them in a triple threat match for Dean's title. The boys can spit some "Yeah, we will do the match and we're _still _gonna come out united in the end, bitch." type thing. Have Seth pull out the win, because everyone would be looking for Roman to take the victory. And at the end of their match, they do the fist bump and it seems like they're cool again.

But you just _know _Dean is fucking losing his shit inside lol

Have Dean slowly descend into madness over the loss of his title and him plotting ways to take out Seth. I'm pretty sure that boy ain't let that walk out from Raw go, so that negative energy can fester tenfold in that scenario.

And of course, Roman gotta protect his boo Seth, so we will have a Face/Face vs Heel type thing.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I wouldn't mind the boys doing the triple threat match at a later PPV. Yeah, not as huge or as important as WrestleMania, but more time dedicated to their match+more time for them to really do a quality feud with the guys=better to me. The boys have time to get their WrestleMania moments. But you can only do their breakup storyline once
> 
> Then again, Kane can still book them in a triple threat match for Dean's title. The boys can spit some "Yeah, we will do the match and we're _still _gonna come out united in the end, bitch." type thing. Have Seth pull out the win, because everyone would be looking for Roman to take the victory. And at the end of their match, they do the fist bump and it seems like they're cool again.
> 
> But you just _know _Dean is fucking losing his shit inside lol
> 
> Have Dean slowly descend into madness over the loss of his title and him plotting ways to take out Seth. I'm pretty sure that boy ain't let that walk out from Raw go, so that negative energy can fester tenfold in that scenario.
> 
> And of course, Roman gotta protect his boo Seth, so we will have a Face/Face vs Heel type thing.


:agree: In this scenario, I'd like to see Dean being all passive-aggressive with Seth after the win, until one of them finally snaps. Roman tries to stay neutral and keep things together, but we know he'll gravitate toward Seth in the end when Dean does something particularly dastardly.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah I'm more curious than worried about The Shield's match at Mania. I loved the idea of Corporate Kane booking them in a triple threat to spite them but looks like WWE don't want 2 triple threats on a single card and surely Bryan must be in the main event.

Also, I am 100% confident they won't be in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal. That's just a way to get guys with no storylines on the card and make them a part of the Mania payday. The Shield are too big for the Battle Royal.

So, six man tag it is. Kane teams up with a) Authority lackeys or b) Harper and Rowan.

I prefer option B coz it keeps the Wyatts vs Shield feud ongoing but this time Shield will be the clear tweeners/faces. Bray should be done with Cena soon so he can rejoin the feud later.

A Shield vs HHH/Evolution/Authority storyline sounds good before the inevitable breakup but it's Bryan's angle right now, so unless The Shield team with D-Bry, I don't want them stealing Bryan's thunder. Been a long time coming.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Bryan's fight with the Authority should end soon after Mania. I personally don't want to see this drag out any longer :lol

Though, Bryan will most likely feud with Batista unfortunately. Unless they do a Triple H, Kane and Orton vs Shield type thing since we most likely wont get full on Evolution. 

I mean, the Authority can still fuck with Bryan without having to be the main focus. Just show Authority openly having Batista's back and support. They don't have to actively pursue Bryan.

If WWE could pull off intertwining Shield vs Authority, Batista vs Daniel Bryan, the official crumbling of the Shield feat. the becoming of Psycho Dean, I would fucking :homer


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol we talk so much shit to each other in this thread. The hell??
> 
> Hoes, slut, bitch, whore are damn near pet names in here lol


So we are not allowed to call each other sluts anymore? I don't mean to offend anyone but the logic on this site sometimes fpalm in other threads people are complete dicks towards each other.

At Dean and Renee dating, honestly I don't know why people make a fuss about this. I don't really care, but I've heard that she was engaged to someone outside of wwe. Besides from the interviews that I have seen how he acts about women in general, I don't think that Dean is the kind of guy that gives you flowers, take you to dinner and watch a movie with you :lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

He comes off as the type to use em and lose em. I think Good was just keepin the kayfabe strong in those news interviews that involved hot anchor women, but who knows maybe he does just hit on women everywhere out of kayfabe as well. :lmao

I ain't gonna lie, though. If wwe had Renee somehow involved with Dean in a storyline then I'd mark out.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Are we still talking about who that basic chick might be dating? fpalm

Anyhoo, more important things to discuss. I honestly have a gut feeling that the WWE has no idea what they're doing with the Shield heading to mania. I think that they want them on the card but have no idea how to get them there. It's 3 weeks until mania. They're probably gonna pull something out of the hat at the last minute.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Renee has a longterm serious boyfriend. The person who made that rumor about Dean and Renee on tumblr(if it is who I think it is) is a mental stalker who cannot tell the difference btw what is real and what is fake. She is a piece of work that one. The truth is both of them are friends period. Men and women can't be friends so obviously they fucking? This generation.....

Kane is becoming a bit obsessed with Ninja Drama Queen. He is love with that Slutty Bussy and well...Flawless hair ain't having that.

WM match: Love Triangle.... Book it!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Renee has a longterm serious boyfriend. The person who made that rumor about Dean and Renee on tumblr(if it is who I think it is) is a mental stalker who cannot tell the difference btw what is real and what is fake. She is a piece of work that one. The truth is both of them are friends period. Men and women can't be friends so obviously they fucking? This generation.....
> 
> Kane is becoming a bit obsessed with Ninja Drama Queen. He is love with that Slutty Bussy and well...Flawless hair ain't having that.
> 
> WM match: Love Triangle.... Book it!


The queen has spoken. This whole Dean/Renee thing is seriously embarrassing. Oh look two people of the opposite sex getting into the same vehicle, so they must be fucking!  I mean really? Your hand isn't hurting you from reaching so hard? The whole thing is seriously ridiculous and I hope her boyfriend is well versed in internet crazies or they would have been many uncomfortable conversations over nothing. Now that's settled, moving on!

Well to be honest the way how Ninja Drama Queen moves those hips and spreads those legs in the ring who wouldn't become slightly obsessed with him? As Kane said he watched them in the ring on the previous smack down. Now if Dean isn't allowed to put his hands on NDQ, how the hell did he think that he was going to get away with it? :lol

I gotta feeling if Kane had grabbed Dean somehow Roman would've only gotten into the ring after the chokeslam had been delivered :lol


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*"Ninja Drama Queen" though..........*

:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Do you guys remember this?










The Smackdown it's from is probably over a year old. It's when Roman pulled Seth out of the ring when Orton was going to RKO him. Boy if Seth ever turns on Roman, it's probably gonna break the big guy's heart.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Do you guys remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Smackdown it's from is probably over a year old. It's when Roman pulled Seth out of the ring when Orton was going to RKO him. Boy if Seth ever turns on Roman, it's probably gonna break the big guy's heart.


My favorite GIF now


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Renee has a longterm serious boyfriend. The person who made that rumor about Dean and Renee on tumblr(if it is who I think it is) is a mental stalker who cannot tell the difference btw what is real and what is fake. She is a piece of work that one. The truth is both of them are friends period. Men and women can't be friends so obviously they fucking? This generation.....
> 
> Kane is becoming a bit obsessed with Ninja Drama Queen. He is love with that Slutty Bussy and well...Flawless hair ain't having that.
> 
> WM match: Love Triangle.... Book it!


If that's the case then well cool beans. I'd still mark out if creative ever stuck those two together in a storyline of a sort. Even if it was ways down the road in the future. If I ever had a hetero ship it would be Ambrenee.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Do you guys remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Smackdown it's from is probably over a year old. It's when Roman pulled Seth out of the ring when Orton was going to RKO him. Boy if Seth ever turns on Roman, it's probably gonna break the big guy's heart.


Just thinking about that hurts my soul. That gif of roman when he is just broken and overwhelmed is enough to tug at my heart strings.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah I'm more curious than worried about The Shield's match at Mania. I loved the idea of Corporate Kane booking them in a triple threat to spite them but looks like WWE don't want 2 triple threats on a single card and surely Bryan must be in the main event.
> 
> Also, I am 100% confident they won't be in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal. That's just a way to get guys with no storylines on the card and make them a part of the Mania payday. The Shield are too big for the Battle Royal.
> 
> So, six man tag it is. Kane teams up with a) Authority lackeys or b) Harper and Rowan.
> 
> I prefer option B coz it keeps the Wyatts vs Shield feud ongoing but this time Shield will be the clear tweeners/faces. Bray should be done with Cena soon so he can rejoin the feud later.
> 
> A Shield vs HHH/Evolution/Authority storyline sounds good before the inevitable breakup but it's Bryan's angle right now, so unless The Shield team with D-Bry, I don't want them stealing Bryan's thunder. Been a long time coming.


I prefer Option B too. Not like Harper and Rowan are doing anything.

I think they can keep it separate by focusing the Shield on Kane and playing it up as internal strife within the ranks of the Authority, with Triple H just giving the orders behind the scenes (like an old-school triad movie). The boys don't have to end up teaming with Bryan.



cindel25 said:


> Kane is becoming a bit obsessed with Ninja Drama Queen. He is love with that Slutty Bussy and well...Flawless hair ain't having that.
> 
> WM match: Love Triangle.... Book it!


Everyone wants Ninja Drama Queen now :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well to be honest the way how Ninja Drama Queen moves those hips and spreads those legs in the ring who wouldn't become slightly obsessed with him? As Kane said he watched them in the ring on the previous smack down. Now if Dean isn't allowed to put his hands on NDQ, how the hell did he think that he was going to get away with it? :lol
> 
> *I gotta feeling if Kane had grabbed Dean somehow Roman would've only gotten into the ring after the chokeslam had been delivered :lol*


I'm inclined to agree completely :lol He'd maybe wince for Dean, but he'd rush the ring only if Seth ran in first.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Do you guys remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Smackdown it's from is probably over a year old. It's when Roman pulled Seth out of the ring when Orton was going to RKO him. Boy if Seth ever turns on Roman, it's probably gonna break the big guy's heart.


You bet. It's going to blow other romance angles out of the water.

Funny fanart spam:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Snapdragon said:


> Kane.
> 
> Jericho broke his arm early on in his career when he was practicing a Shooting Star Press because he had been given the Super Liger gimmick in Japan.


Everyday you learn something new.. thanks


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Roman no sells the fuck out of Dean sometimes. Poor baby can get destroyed and Roman would be like man up and walk it off lol

That gif when Roman steps over Dean's sprawled out body to gently pick up Seth perfectly encompasses how different Roman treats Seth compared to Dean :lol

Still one of my favorite Rolleigns gifs, because Roman handles his Sethie with so much care :banderas


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman no sells the fuck out of Dean sometimes. Poor baby can get destroyed and Roman would be like man up and walk it off lol
> 
> That gif when Roman steps over Dean's sprawled out body to gently pick up Seth *perfectly encompasses how different Roman treats Seth compared to Dean *:lol
> 
> Still one of my favorite Rolleigns gifs, because Roman handles his Sethie with so much care :banderas


bros before hoes 

In all seriousness though, i hope tonight we see somekind of continuation for the shield and the match they are possibly planned in wrestlemania.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Im on the same boat. Its time for WWE to get the ball rolling on whatever they have planned for WrestleMania.

Other than Kane booking a triple threat match or Kane booking him and two other wrestlers against the Shield, any other options would feel forced and out of nowhere. 

Im very interested in seeing if WWE can pull something off without looking rushed or illogical. 

I wonder if this is planned or hesitancy in breaking them up running down the clock?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah hoping for The Shield to lay another triple bomb on Kane OR face a situation that tests their integrity. Want some storyline progression and an idea of the match they'll be in come Wrestlemania.

Triple threat or Kane/Harper/Rowan vs Shield please.

And those Ascension rumors better be false or I'll lose my shit.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah hoping for The Shield to lay another triple bomb on Kane OR face a situation that tests their integrity. Want some storyline progression and an idea of the match they'll be in come Wrestlemania.
> 
> Triple threat or Kane/Harper/Rowan vs Shield please.
> 
> And those Ascension rumors better be false or I'll lose my shit.


Kane/Harper/Rowan would such an ironic team, though, considering what happened there just a few months ago.

Wait, what about the Ascension?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah hoping for The Shield to lay another triple bomb on Kane OR face a situation that tests their integrity. Want some storyline progression and an idea of the match they'll be in come Wrestlemania.
> 
> Triple threat or Kane/Harper/Rowan vs Shield please.
> 
> And those Ascension rumors better be false or I'll lose my shit.


Well is there really need for another triple powerbomb. So far the shield hasn't had negative setbacks /w Kane. Kane should actually get something going this week in terms of vengeance as we all know Kane won't just leave it at that.

Kane/Harper/Rowan i can see it happen but it's unlikely. then again it would perfectly mix the Cena/Bray feud into this feud and we might even see 4on4 with Shield & Cena vs. Kane & Wyatts which would mean they can actually cross storylines like they used to. Thats probably something i miss from the WWE television.. when they don't cross storylines. Like Guy A feuds with guy B but also lets guy C know he's after his belt. Whereas guy B tells he wants a shot at too, but guy C is feuding with guy D. This would lead into fatal fourway between all 4 guys. 

Thats probably something i think WWE is lacking currently.

What ascension rumors?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah they'd have to get around Kane's kidnapping but it's WWE :lol

But what a monster team that would be :banderas

And well there have been rumors that Kane may be calling up The Ascension from NXT as his partners to take on the Shield and the Shield would put them over for a HUGE debut WM win but I'm hoping that report was just BS. Who the fuck's gonna care about 2 dudes suddenly partnering with Kane against The Shield? :lol


EDIT: Banez I agree but they sometimes repeat matches/spots from SD on Raw so a bigger audience can see it, so I guess its possible. Like recently, Ambrose and Rollins did the suicide dives onto Harper and Rowan and the next week in Raw from Chicago, the Shield vs Wyatts match started the exact same way. There have been some other instances too.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

WWE will just act like Kane/Wyatts never happened :lol Or Kane uses his position to make the Luke/Rowan tag with him. 
Shouldn't be too hard to convince them since they are supposed to hate the Shield. "The enemy of my enemy is my friend."
And yeah, what about the Ascension

EDIT: Raven already answered 

And Shield straight up losing at Mania in some random ass match? Nope, fuck you and have a nice day :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I wouldn't mind Reigns vs. Kane despite that would look like a step down for Reigns but it would be good for him to win in his first mania match.

And Ambrose Rollins could have 1on1 for US title. that match could be the start of the fall of the shield. I think triple threat seems unlikely as main event possibly is a triple threat. Then again this triple threat has had a long build already so it could go several ways. thats probably what i love with this storyline that it can go so many ways and you just don't know for sure which direction it goes.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah if they don't do a triple threat OR a six man tag, then Reigns vs Kane and Ambrose vs Rollins for the US title are the only options.

Reigns and Kane would put on such a clinic :ti

Will be a big win for Reigns but he's already beat Punk so I'd rather he be in the same match as Dean and Seth.

I just get the feeling they're saving the triple threat for Extreme Rules or later where it's more of a focal point. I have kinda mixed feelings about that.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I really want Seth to be the one to take it off of Dean. Losing his beloved title at Mania and to one of his mates who once left him "for dead" no less, should play a catalyst in Dean slipping into Psychotic Dean. 

Im ready for the chaos that man would weave and bestow on the WWE :mark:

Reigns getting a win over Kane at Mania would be decent. Though Kane isn't quite monstrous and threatening as he used to be. He's been losing quite a bit too.
I don't know if a win over Kane would be as impactful as it would be if Kane was still Big Red Machine and evoked terror and fear into his opponents. 

Plus, the match would probably be ass :lmao
Kane works slow as hell, isn't the best in the ring and Roman wouldn't be able to carry his ass to an average match.

I got bored with Kane's matches against Daniel Bryan. Daniel Bryan! :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You and I should watch Kane/Reigns together and keep a drink ready for the hilarity that ensues :lmao

IF Kane and The Shield face off in a six man tag, I want The Shield to drive Kane so mad, he brings back the mask just for that one match.

Otherwise yeah, just let Reigns get the quick win instead of putting on a 10-15 minute match, while Ambrose vs Rollins gets more time so the guys can pull out all the stops.

Agreed about Seth winning the US title. Reigns is above it now, he should go for the IC or just get built up until he's ready for the big one, while Seth takes the title off Dean, driving him more insane :mark:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I got bored with Kane's matches against Daniel Bryan. Daniel Bryan! :lol


how's that even possible, that blashplemy (might of mistyped it dont remember correct typing)

I wouldn't mind seeing shield be in triple threat but if WWE wants Roman to look strong atm he looks stronger than US title. I'd see it as a step down unless he will defend it regularily.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

She isnt wrong, Kane vs DBry was boring for me too :lmao

I don't even mind slow matches, I was ok with Reigns vs Punk while many hated it :draper2

But I just can't care for Kane's singles matches anymore. Last match of Kane I enjoyed was The Shield's debut match and that was because of The Shield and Bryan. I don't even remember the last singles Kane match I could sit through :ti

I like his mic skills and versatility as a character but spare me his matches :lol


Reigns winning over Kane at Mania wouldn't be bigger than his Survivor Series and Rumble records or his win over Punk. It's something more suited for a Raw episode but if it must happen at Mania, book Reigns dominantly and have him go over quick.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I really want Seth to be the one to take it off of Dean. Losing his beloved title at Mania and to one of his mates who once left him "for dead" no less, should play a catalyst in Dean slipping into Psychotic Dean.
> 
> Im ready for the chaos that man would weave and bestow on the WWE :mark:


Oh my god I am so ready for this possibility. Seth is the ultimate babyface whereas Dean is the ultimate heel. The delicious part of it all is that they are both relatable.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Stop trying to get me drunk, Raven!! 


This is why I want a Shield tweener run so bad. I would love to see all the things the boys would do to drive Kane absolute crazy(ier) :lmao
Dean, that little shit, he would definitely push Kane back to that mask :lol

I don't even want any of our boys near a midcard title. Dean needs to get rid of that shit asap :lol. WWE does fuck all with them at the moment. Yeah, it would be great for Seth if WWE actually gave him feuds with the damn thing.

Ugh, Heel Ziggler vs Seth :homer 

Cough, sorry, still daydream about matches between those two lol

Yeah, keep Kane away from Roman. That would be _really_ best for business.
Now if Roman went over a beast like Brock Lesnar...that's something to brag about  (I know Brock has lost at a couple PPVs, but fuck that, dat man still a monster in my book lol)


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman no sells the fuck out of Dean sometimes. Poor baby can get destroyed and Roman would be like man up and walk it off lol
> 
> *That gif when Roman steps over Dean's sprawled out body to gently pick up Seth perfectly encompasses how different Roman treats Seth compared to Dean* :lol
> 
> Still one of my favorite Rolleigns gifs, because Roman handles his Sethie with so much care :banderas


Yes I remember that gif. It's one of my favourites too :lol Then after Roman gently picks up Seth, he yanks Dean's arm and tells him to get up. I was like wow Rome showing a little compassion to Dean won't hurt you. :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

And despite all that, Dean still gives Roman head kisses and tries to cuddles. Poor baby :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Now if Roman went over a beast like Brock Lesnar...that's something to brag about  (I know Brock has lost at a couple PPVs, but fuck that, dat man still a monster in my book lol)


Brock does seem like a beast. He doesn't lose credibility even if he loses few matches.

Roman vs. Lesnar would be something interesting.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> And despite all that, Dean still gives Roman head kisses and tries to cuddles. Poor baby :lol


Ambooty needs some lovin' too.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> And despite all that, Dean still gives Roman head kisses and tries to cuddles. Poor baby :lol


See that's the whole root of the cracks in the shield right there. Poor Dean wants some of Roman's attention but all he does is either no sells those kisses or looks confused as fuck. That's why Dean went swinging at Seth because Roman only pays attention to Seth and all Dean gets is a headrub when he retains his belt. Poor dude. Unrequited love is a bitch :lol


----------



## truk83

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Nobody should take the United States title off of Dean Ambrose. In fact I feel like the WWE should have him break CM Punk's title reign of 434 days with the WWE title. If Ambrose can break that point he can go on and on with it. Especially if Punk is still gone at this point it puts Dean on this level that he hasn't been on since being in the WWE and in The Shield. Putting to shame CM Punk's title reign by breaking it. Ambrose says he is here to shatter records, skulls, and the minds of the Universe. Keep the United States title on him The United States of Ambrose. "In Dean we trust". He could call himself "America's Champ". Basically dragging the title while he walks to ring, possibly even mock American culture. Throwing our own nasty behaviors in our face.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



truk83 said:


> Keep the United States title on him The United States of Ambrose. "In Dean we trust". He could call himself "America's Champ". Basically dragging the title while he walks to ring, possibly even mock American culture. Throwing our own nasty behaviors in our face.


Oh my god I love this! :banderas It would actually make the title something fucking relevant again.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

But if the Shield splits before Dean can break Punk's record, what would Dean do in that time?

He would need to do something to justify him holding it for another 130+ more days. It's easy to ignore now because he's in the Shield and their storylines/feuds keeps the audience from really knowing or caring.

But once he goes on his own, that belt is going to really stand out.

Sidenote: Since Sami Callihan has debuted in NXT, you think WWE will do something with those him and Dean at some point?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Eh? Yeah if he starts trolling everyone saying how he is the greatest champ ever and the number of days speaks for itself and all that, it could be interesting but WWE cares fuck all about it's midcard belts. If Dean wants to climb the ladder, he needs to drop that belt to someone who can/will be in singles matches regularly and maybe have the ability to impress everyone with those matches like Seth. Dean is best off solo, without any prop, engaged in a feud. Having the title for a LONG time will only work if he gets some good rivalries and we know that isn't happening.

EDIT: Wynter, seems WWE edited out Solomon Crowe's debut and is yet to air it  He wasn't there on the latest set of tapings as well. Now they are mixing matches/segments from various tapings in every episode so maybe he turns up somewhere down the line but looks like it's delayed again :no:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

IT'S MONDAY!!! :mark: More sassy Shield please!

Also good morning.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah they'd have to get around Kane's kidnapping but it's WWE :lol
> 
> But what a monster team that would be :banderas
> 
> And well there have been rumors that Kane may be calling up The Ascension from NXT as his partners to take on the Shield and the Shield would put them over for a HUGE debut WM win but I'm hoping that report was just BS. Who the fuck's gonna care about 2 dudes suddenly partnering with Kane against The Shield? :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: Banez I agree but they sometimes repeat matches/spots from SD on Raw so a bigger audience can see it, so I guess its possible. Like recently, Ambrose and Rollins did the suicide dives onto Harper and Rowan and the next week in Raw from Chicago, the Shield vs Wyatts match started the exact same way. There have been some other instances too.


OK, then hell no on that Ascension thing. Just no.



WynterWarm12 said:


> I really want Seth to be the one to take it off of Dean. Losing his beloved title at Mania and to one of his mates who once left him "for dead" no less, should play a catalyst in Dean slipping into Psychotic Dean.
> 
> Im ready for the chaos that man would weave and bestow on the WWE :mark:
> 
> Reigns getting a win over Kane at Mania would be decent. Though Kane isn't quite monstrous and threatening as he used to be. He's been losing quite a bit too.
> I don't know if a win over Kane would be as impactful as it would be if Kane was still Big Red Machine and evoked terror and fear into his opponents.
> 
> Plus, the match would probably be ass :lmao
> Kane works slow as hell, isn't the best in the ring and Roman wouldn't be able to carry his ass to an average match.
> 
> I got bored with Kane's matches against Daniel Bryan. Daniel Bryan! :lol


I want Dean to become obsessed with beating Seth again  

Kane and Daniel Bryan work better together than against each other :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> And despite all that, Dean still gives Roman head kisses and tries to cuddles. Poor baby :lol


That's precisely why he does it :lol Dean's like that little boy who yanks on your pigtails and irritates the heck out of you to get you to notice him. Unfortunately, he can't seem to best touchy-feely Ninja Drama Queen for Roman's affection.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Speaking of Ambrose, has this been posted in here yet? I cannot be arsed to go back and check. :ambrose









I thought it was a good read.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



GlibZ# said:


> Shield Rullz



I know!!  
I see you're new, and by your first post I see you're going to be more than welcomed here


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Speaking of Ambrose, has this been posted in here yet? I cannot be arsed to go back and check. :ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a good read.


:mark:

Soooo....what does he sing? The Ballad of Insert Opponent's Name? More White Wedding?

And that shot of him is just gorgeous.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Good morning Vickie, though it's almost 7 pm here 

Yeah expecting more of tweener/face Shield on Raw. Want to hear a huge pop from the live crowd.


----------



## truk83

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> But if the Shield splits before Dean can break Punk's record, what would Dean do in that time?
> 
> He would need to do something to justify him holding it for another 130+ more days. It's easy to ignore now because he's in the Shield and their storylines/feuds keeps the audience from really knowing or caring.
> 
> But once he goes on his own, that belt is going to really stand out.
> 
> Sidenote: Since Sami Callihan has debuted in NXT, you think WWE will do something with those him and Dean at some point?


I would have him bring back former United States champions, or former stars who most commonly associated with America. Perhaps bring back Jim Duggan to manage him and support Dean. Jim Duggan noticeably and unwillingly has to admit each week that Dean Ambrose is the greatest United States Champion of all time and the greatest American Alive today. Things of that nature. It wouldn't necessarily have to be the same lines each week. I would have Dean eventually get rid of Duggan by breaking his own 2 X 4 over his head. Simple heel tactics like this would help him for those 130 days.

Perhaps embarrass Sgt.Slaughter? Publicly humiliate him on Raw until he comes out asking questions. Dean calls him a traitor. Airs footage of his old days with The Iron Sheik. Slaughter tries his best to find someone to defeat Dean Ambrose for embarrassing him. Slaughter gets Big E, but he loses. Dean beats Slaughter to a pulp, spits on him, and drapes the flag over him. 

The final person should be Hulk Hogan. Dean should go after Hogan much like Piper did in the 80's. "I AM A REAL AMERICAN" is the title of Hogan's WWE theme. Hogan is forced into Dean's corner as his manager for one whole year. Meaning he is subject to Dean's bullshit. However, what could happen over time is Hogan becoming a true mentor of Dean, Hogan heel turn, or Dean tweener face turn?

Using Hogan as his verbal punching bag, or using Hogan as a reason to why he is succeeding. The greatest name in the business gives him advice week to week. This could go either way for Dean and in a win to win situation. Hogan gets himself into a situation where he tells Dean that he will put someone against him and if that person loses he will manage Dean Ambrose all the way to WM 31. If Dean loses he loses his title and his right to stay in the WWE. Hogan gets Mark Henry former US Olympian. Dean defeats Henry and Hogan is now Dean's manager.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> :mark:
> 
> Soooo....what does he sing? The Ballad of Insert Opponent's Name? More White Wedding?


Omg white wedding :banderas

I can't even imagine the kinds of stuff he would sing and hum to himself. Whatever works, though. :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn, was it a bad debut for Sami or something? Was the crowd not into him?

I knew for sure Adam Rose wasn't on this week's show, so I didn't watch for that very reason :lmao

Wait, they mismatch several tapings sometimes? That doesn't flow weird?




Yeah, I seriously think Dean needs to ditch that US title ASAP. He doesn't even need that belt to ascend to the top. Let that man unleash in some quality feuds and he will easily get over that way.

I wouldn't even want Seth near that thing if it didn't have potential to be used in a storyline. Until WWE learns how to treat their midcard, the further away the boys are from it, the better.


GOOD MORNING DEVIL!!! :dance :dance :dance, how are you


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Omg white wedding :banderas
> 
> I can't even imagine the kinds of stuff he would sing and hum to himself. Whatever works, though. :lol


I can just imagine the fangirls lining up in the corridor before the Shield's entrance and straining their ears to try and figure out what he's singing.

(And then we find out it's Disney :lmao)


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Since the WWE still has the boys dealing with Wyatts during dark matches and house shows, do you think that means anything?

Is their interactions with the Wyatts not yet over maybe?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> I can just imagine the fangirls lining up in the corridor before the Shield's entrance and straining their ears to try and figure out what he's singing.
> 
> (*And then we find out it's Disney* :lmao)


Disney songs :banderas

Dean just hums *hakuna mattata* to himself I bet. :banderas :banderas


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Did Sami Zayn debut? Ugh I'm missing so much wrestling!!!
I can picture Dean singing like Tom Waits or something lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Since the WWE still has the boys dealing with Wyatts during dark matches and house shows, do you think that means anything?
> 
> Is their interactions with the Wyatts not yet over maybe?



Well hopefully 

Coz this also ties in with my Kane/Harper/Rowan prediction with Bray possibly rejoining the feud later or even an 8 man between Kane/Wyatts and Cena/Shield, so I'll be happy if the Shield/Wyatt program continues :

At Summerslam, I COULD see a Shield program with HHH if they're still together.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Good morning Vickie, though it's almost 7 pm here
> 
> Yeah expecting more of tweener/face Shield on Raw. Want to hear a huge pop from the live crowd.


Well, good afternoon to you Raven then,  I want more tweener Shield, I hope tonight's crowd is not a dead one.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, was it a bad debut for Sami or something? Was the crowd not into him?
> 
> I knew for sure Adam Rose wasn't on this week's show, so I didn't watch for that very reason :lmao
> 
> Wait, they mismatch several tapings sometimes? That doesn't flow weird?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I seriously think Dean needs to ditch that US title ASAP. He doesn't even need that belt to ascend to the top. Let that man unleash in some quality feuds and he will easily get over that way.
> 
> I wouldn't even want Seth near that thing if it didn't have potential to be used in a storyline. Until WWE learns how to treat their midcard, the further away the boys are from it, the better.
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING DEVIL!!! :dance :dance :dance, how are you


First, about Sammy, not a lot of people were going to know who he is, so not a loud reaction was to be expected. second, Dean does need to stop carrying that title around if the WWE isn't doing a damn thing with it, but I don't want him to drop the title to some irrelevant fuck, it better be someone fucking worth it. And finally, I am doing fine, just a little tired, I'm at school though.  I'm doing this and my work at the same time. lol. Good thing I seat on the back and there's like no one back here, I feel free to do as I please.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Wonder how Shield would feel teaming up with Cena? He's so got damn babyface :lol

I guess they would consider less it helping Cena and more "Well, we get another chance at the Wyatts and we get to bash Kane's face in too." type thing lol

I don't know about our boys teaming up with faces. It just seems weird.

Wait, isn't Hogan in Cena's corner? Oh god, picture the boys posing with Hulk and Cena at the end after they beat Kane/Wyatts :lmao


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Good thing I seat on the back and there's like no one back here, I feel free to do as I please.


Idk if it's just this one class for you, but I always chose to sit in the back of all my classes :lol 
It's lovely back there.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Wonder how Shield would feel teaming up with Cena? He's so got damn babyface :lol
> 
> I guess they would consider less it helping Cena and more "Well, we get another chance at the Wyatts and we get to bash Kane's face in too." type thing lol
> 
> I don't know about our boys teaming up with faces. It just seems weird.
> 
> Wait, isn't Hogan in Cena's corner? Oh god, picture the boys posing with Hulk and Cena at the end after they beat Kane/Wyatts :lmao


:lol The Shield teaming up with John Cena, would certainly be interesting, I picture all three of them going to one side of the ring corner and leaving Cena on the other, like saying, 'get away from us'. Or just say to cena, like you said, "we are going to team up but just for our own benefit, don't get the wrong idea". Or something like that.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Wonder how Shield would feel teaming up with Cena? He's so got damn babyface :lol
> 
> I guess they would consider less it helping Cena and more "Well, we get another chance at the Wyatts and we get to bash Kane's face in too." type thing lol
> 
> I don't know about our boys teaming up with faces. It just seems weird.
> 
> *Wait, isn't Hogan in Cena's corner? Oh god, picture the boys posing with Hulk and Cena at the end after they beat Kane/Wyatts* :lmao


Dear lord the horror  :no:

If that happens, I hand over the reins of the Flock to you and you can be my master :lmao

Yeah if Cena ever teams up with them, will be weird as fuck. I'm just shootin' in the dark here :lol

As long as Bray gets back in the feud after Mania, with or without Cena, I'm fine (Y)



And good luck with class Vicky. I'm waiting for a call with my client from Delaware but all this daylight saving confuses the shit outta me


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> Idk if it's just this one class for you, but I always chose to sit in the back of all my classes :lol
> It's lovely back there.


DEEEPT!! *hugs*
It's not just a class for me, (wish it was) there are just four rows of desks and I seat on the fourth and there's no one in my row, I am a happy happy person, the back is just lovely. 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Dear lord the horror  :no:
> 
> If that happens, I hand over the reins of the Flock to you and you can be my master :lmao
> 
> Yeah if Cena ever teams up with them, will be weird as fuck. I'm just shootin' in the dark here :lol
> 
> As long as Bray gets back in the feud after Mania, with or without Cena, I'm fine (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> And good luck with class Vicky. I'm waiting for a call with my client from Delaware but all this daylight saving confuses the shit outta me


Weird as fuck indeed, I would love to see a situation like that though, to see how well or bad it would be handled. And, yeah, I'm in my marketing class right now, and we just got an article about the Echo Boomers generation and some questions to answer about it, pretty easy task.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I still think Bray's gonna win. Cena can take a loss and still come out strong. They can lose and then Hogan could whip the Wyatt's out from the ring to have the Hogan poses /w Cena moment. Bray would manage to escape so it wouldn't tarnish the win over Cena.

I'm excited for tonight's RAW i hope it won't disappoint us shieldwise.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> I still think Bray's gonna win. Cena can take a loss and still come out strong. They can lose and then Hogan could whip the Wyatt's out from the ring to have the Hogan poses /w Cena moment. Bray would manage to escape so it wouldn't tarnish the win over Cena.
> 
> *I'm excited for tonight's RAW i hope it won't disappoint us shieldwise*.


I HOPE SO!!! I swear they better not mess tweener shield up.

OT: I already started one of your requests.  I give it about a week to get them done.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Can we get Bryan/The Shield vs HHH/Kane/Orton/Batista somewhere down the line? Coz I'd mark like a motherfucker if that happens :mark: :mark:

As for tonight, yeah more shenanigans with Kane to ensue. Kane will probably set up some big obstacle for them to overcome and when they do, the crowd should pop big.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Kane/Harper/Rowan would such an ironic team, though, considering what happened there just a few months ago.


Creative would just retcon it like they do with many of their storylines.


----------



## DannyMack

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I definitely think they're going to continue building up The Shield as tweeners by having them feud with The Authority alongside Bryan. I could see them doing a segment tonight where HHH/Steph/Kane order The Shield to beat down Bryan, but they refuse, turn around and beat down HHH & Kane. Batista & Orton enter the ring to protect The Authority, but Bryan gets to his feet and joins The Shield in beating down HHH/Kane/Orton/Batista. The show ends with Bryan & The Shield stood tall in the ring with HHH/Steph/Kane/Orton/Batista stood at the top of the ramp looking pissed. That's how I'd book it anyway.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> *Can we get Bryan/The Shield vs HHH/Kane/Orton/Batista somewhere down the line? Coz I'd mark like a motherfucker if that happens *:mark: :mark:
> 
> As for tonight, yeah more shenanigans with Kane to ensue. Kane will probably set up some big obstacle for them to overcome and when they do, the crowd should pop big.



I'm telling you, if WWE creative can gather up all their creative juices and intertwine the storylines of Shield vs Authority/Orton/Kane, Bryan vs Batista and also the Shield's breakup storyline with a "losing his shit" Dean on the side, it would be :mark: :mark: :mark: :homer

All of it would be so wonderfully complicated lol That storyline would definitely end in a huge showdown and chaos. 
I don't know if my heart would be able to handle such beauty lol But I would be so down to find out


----------



## DannyMack

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm telling you, if WWE creative can gather up all their creative juices and intertwine the storylines of Shield vs Authority/Orton/Kane, Bryan vs Batista and also the Shield's breakup storyline with a "losing his shit" Dean on the side, it would be :mark: :mark: :mark: :homer
> 
> All of it would be so wonderfully complicated lol That storyline would definitely end in a huge showdown and chaos.
> I don't know if my heart would be able to handle such beauty lol But I would be so down to find out


It would be beyond awesome. On the post WrestleMania RAW they could do an 8 man tag-team match with Bryan/Shield vs HHH/Kane/Orton/Batista. I'm going to be in attendance for this RAW, so I'm praying it happens. If my fantasy booking comes to reality I would :mark: :mark: :mark: all over NOLA. It's the kind of storyline they could stretch till the summer, before Ambrose goes bat-sh*t crazy and turns full heel, leading to the breakup of The Shield.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Okay so I wake up to get ready for work get that done, walk outside and I am like surrounded by snow and shit and keep in mind they still haven't called off, car is covered in snow, I get an ice rake thing and start brushing it off, the thing breaks and I have to use my hands manually, as soon as I get in my car I get a call "your off, don't come in today" I sat there and was like "so this is how my day'a gonna go hmmm" but on a bright side., raw comes on tonight and I don't have to worry about going to work today ^^ but damn lol, morning did not turn out well so far.

Anyway, so how are the lot of you today?


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Since the WWE still has the boys dealing with Wyatts during dark matches and house shows, do you think that means anything?
> 
> Is their interactions with the Wyatts not yet over maybe?


I hope not. I still wish we could get a full video of the dark match with the Wyatts.



Calabrose said:


> Disney songs :banderas
> 
> Dean just hums *hakuna mattata* to himself I bet. :banderas :banderas


:banderas 

Or he could be singing I'll Make a Man Out Of You from Mulan :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Wonder how Shield would feel teaming up with Cena? He's so got damn babyface :lol
> 
> I guess they would consider less it helping Cena and more "Well, we get another chance at the Wyatts and we get to bash Kane's face in too." type thing lol
> 
> I don't know about our boys teaming up with faces. It just seems weird.
> 
> Wait, isn't Hogan in Cena's corner? Oh god, picture the boys posing with Hulk and Cena at the end after they beat Kane/Wyatts :lmao


Oh God no. Please no. I would legit cry if they buddied up with Cena in any way.



Deptford said:


> Idk if it's just this one class for you, but I always chose to sit in the back of all my classes :lol
> It's lovely back there.


:lol If only my eyesight didn't suck so badly I would have sat in the back of my classes more.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Can we get Bryan/The Shield vs HHH/Kane/Orton/Batista somewhere down the line? Coz I'd mark like a motherfucker if that happens :mark: :mark:
> 
> As for tonight, yeah more shenanigans with Kane to ensue. Kane will probably set up some big obstacle for them to overcome and when they do, the crowd should pop big.


I would :mark: for the Shield vs Evolution. The two most significant stables in the modern era? Book it!



Telos said:


> Creative would just retcon it like they do with many of their storylines.


I suppose. Sigh.



Frantics said:


> Okay so I wake up to get ready for work get that done, walk outside and I am like surrounded by snow and shit and keep in mind they still haven't called off, car is covered in snow, I get an ice rake thing and start brushing it off, the thing breaks and I have to use my hands manually, as soon as I get in my car I get a call "your off, don't come in today" I sat there and was like "so this is how my day'a gonna go hmmm" but on a bright side., raw comes on tonight and I don't have to worry about going to work today ^^ but damn lol, morning did not turn out well so far.
> 
> Anyway, so how are the lot of you today?


Good morning Fran! Yikes, what a morning.

Happily, I found out that thus far, I have no work coming in, so I can happily watch Raw with you all worry-free :dance :cheer


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

@jacq heh thanks and yea man that's why I'm more happy then sad, free day and raw comes on tonight and that chat ^^


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> And well there have been rumors that Kane may be calling up The Ascension from NXT as his partners to take on the Shield and the Shield would put them over for a HUGE debut WM win but I'm hoping that report was just BS. Who the fuck's gonna care about 2 dudes suddenly partnering with Kane against The Shield? :lol


I swear to god I would mark the fuck out if Kane/The Ascension vs. The Shield would happen, but of course not @Mania and not The Shield putting them over! :lmao :lmao :lmao
You can stop hoping, 'cause it's definetly BS. 
But still.. imagine that match... :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock

Wait no.
Imagine the match with the true, one and only Ascension Team of O'Brian and Cameron.... :banderas :banderas :banderas
#StillNotOverCameronsRelease
Fucking O'Brian and Cameron just standing there, screaming, doing their shitty show-offing, and Kane, full of self-confidence while they look so fucking epic, cringe-worthy and hilarious at the same time... 
On the other side, Shield, just a "What the fuck..."-look on their faces... :banderas :banderas :banderas

ALSO FUCKING MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS!!!!!!!!! 
WILL THERE BE A MATCH ANNOUNCED FOR MANIA???? WILL THERE JUST BE A MATCH TONIGHT??? 
I hope Y'all know... that *TODAY* could be the beginning of the End of The fucking Shield!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DannyMack said:


> I definitely think they're going to continue building up The Shield as tweeners by having them feud with The Authority alongside Bryan. I could see them doing a segment tonight where HHH/Steph/Kane order The Shield to beat down Bryan, but they refuse, turn around and beat down HHH & Kane. Batista & Orton enter the ring to protect The Authority, but Bryan gets to his feet and joins The Shield in beating down HHH/Kane/Orton/Batista. The show ends with Bryan & The Shield stood tall in the ring with HHH/Steph/Kane/Orton/Batista stood at the top of the ramp looking pissed. That's how I'd book it anyway.



I love this booking and would love it if WWE intertwines the two storylines tonight. Kane has been playing a role in both angles, HHH pretty much uses The Shield as his hit squad so it's manageable. The pop when The Shield refuse to attack Bryan and turn on the Authority instead with the whole Yes Movement cheering them on :banderas kada





WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm telling you, if WWE creative can gather up all their creative juices and intertwine the storylines of Shield vs Authority/Orton/Kane, Bryan vs Batista and also the Shield's breakup storyline with a "losing his shit" Dean on the side, it would be :mark: :mark: :mark: :homer
> 
> All of it would be so wonderfully complicated lol That storyline would definitely end in a huge showdown and chaos.
> 
> I don't know if my heart would be able to handle such beauty lol But I would be so down to find out



Lol yeah I'd probably get a boner that lasts the entire week if that happened 

Seriously though, I could book it if I put some thought in it. I hope WWE Creative is smarter than me and comes up with something good. I'd get high as fuck to that :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> @jacq heh thanks and yea man that's why I'm more happy then sad, free day and raw comes on tonight and that chat ^^


Sometimes I think I'm more excited for the chat than the actual show :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Gawd NeyNey your posts are as epic as ever :lol

I don't mind the Ascension, but nobody in the crowd would care for 2 random debuting dudes to be facing THE SHIELD at Mania :ti

Poor guys would be murdered by the crowd on every show after if they beat The Shield :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Gawd NeyNey your posts are as epic as ever :lol
> 
> I don't mind the Ascension, but nobody in the crowd would care for 2 random debuting dudes to be facing THE SHIELD at Mania :ti
> 
> Poor guys would be murdered by the crowd on every show after if they beat The Shield :lol


So true!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao
But that'll not happen so fuck it. :lol
Shield vs. Ascension (/Kane) Match? HELL YES!!! 
Shield vs. Ascension (/Kane) Match at Mania? FUCK NO!!! 

Man, Rave, what did you do... Now I want that match so bad but it won't happen 'cause after Mania Shield is maybe history. 
WHY...
Well.... okay, there's still 3MB... 3MB vs. The Ascension :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Gawd NeyNey your posts are as epic as ever :lol
> 
> I don't mind the Ascension, but nobody in the crowd would care for 2 random debuting dudes to be facing THE SHIELD at Mania :ti
> 
> Poor guys would be murdered by the crowd on every show after if they beat The Shield :lol


I was still hoping for that chance earlier in the year, Kane and Undertaker vs the shield at mania, but that didn't happen but yeah I think that rumor is BS, I wonder what's gonna happen to the shield, I'm guessing a major part In the story reveals itself tonight ?


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Gawd NeyNey your posts are as epic as ever :lol
> 
> I don't mind the Ascension, but nobody in the crowd would care for 2 random debuting dudes to be facing THE SHIELD at Mania :ti
> 
> Poor guys would be murdered by the crowd on every show after if they beat The Shield :lol


Especially at this point in their tweener run. It could hurt the Ascension more than it helps them.

I wonder if we'll get smarmy Triple H berating the Shield for 20 minutes tonight.



NeyNey said:


> Well.... okay, there's still 3MB... 3MB vs. The Ascension :mark: :mark: :mark:


:lmao :lmao


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I hate the shield shirts at the wwe shop. None of them can show off my ample double d's. What am I supposed to wear at WM?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> I hate the shield shirts at the wwe shop. None of them can show off my ample double d's. What am I supposed to wear at WM?


custom made shield shirt? If you don't find what you want you oughta make one yourself


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

what's the ascension? :-O

lol cindel. Just let it all fly out in true shield fangirl form fashion :lol 
are you really going to Mania??


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> I hate the shield shirts at the wwe shop. None of them can show off my ample double d's. What am I supposed to wear at WM?


Make your own!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> I hate the shield shirts at the wwe shop. None of them can show off my ample double d's. What am I supposed to wear at WM?


Cut the chest of the shirt AJ style and there you go!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> custom made shield shirt? If you don't find what you want you oughta make one yourself





Deptford said:


> what's the ascension? :-O
> 
> lol cindel. Just let it all fly out in true shield fangirl form fashion :lol
> are you really going to Mania??





JacqSparrow said:


> Make your own!





SubZero3:16 said:


> Cut the chest of the shirt AJ style and there you go!


I think I will get one of these explicit mox shirts or whatever folks are selling these days. 

Yes, I am, for three days. I'm on the prowl getting my drank on!


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> I think I will get one of these explicit mox shirts or whatever folks are selling these days.
> 
> Yes, I am, for three days. I'm on the prowl getting my drank on!


:clap :clap Bring home some souvenirs for your subjects!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Speaking of Ambrose, has this been posted in here yet? I cannot be arsed to go back and check. :ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a good read.


:banderas He looks really good in that one. I imagine him singing: I want to be like you from Jungle book and doing that little dance with it.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Wonder how Shield would feel teaming up with Cena? He's so got damn babyface :lol
> 
> I guess they would consider less it helping Cena and more "Well, we get another chance at the Wyatts and we get to bash Kane's face in too." type thing lol
> 
> I don't know about our boys teaming up with faces. It just seems weird.
> 
> Wait, isn't Hogan in Cena's corner? Oh god, picture the boys posing with Hulk and Cena at the end after they beat Kane/Wyatts :lmao


If this ever happens Wynter I put you over my lap and spank you to death.












Deptford said:


> Idk if it's just this one class for you, but I always chose to sit in the back of all my classes :lol
> It's lovely back there.


I'm always installed in the back of class and I'm always carrying so much stuff with me that nobody wants to sit next to me :lol



Frantics said:


> Okay so I wake up to get ready for work get that done, walk outside and I am like surrounded by snow and shit and keep in mind they still haven't called off, car is covered in snow, I get an ice rake thing and start brushing it off, the thing breaks and I have to use my hands manually, as soon as I get in my car I get a call "your off, don't come in today" I sat there and was like "so this is how my day'a gonna go hmmm" but on a bright side., raw comes on tonight and I don't have to worry about going to work today ^^ but damn lol, morning did not turn out well so far.
> 
> Anyway, so how are the lot of you today?


Hi Frannie, it sucks that you've had a morning like that. I'm fine, just took a long walk with my dog it will probably the last time that I will watch raw live with you guys :side: I'm having an internship starting next week, real life sucks so hard :gun:




NeyNey said:


> I swear to god I would mark the fuck out if Kane/The Ascension vs. The Shield would happen, but of course not @Mania and not The Shield putting them over! :lmao :lmao :lmao
> You can stop hoping, 'cause it's definetly BS.
> But still.. imagine that match... :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock
> 
> Wait no.
> Imagine the match with the true, one and only Ascension Team of O'Brian and Cameron.... :banderas :banderas :banderas
> #StillNotOverCameronsRelease
> Fucking O'Brian and Cameron just standing there, screaming, doing their shitty show-offing, and Kane, full of self-confidence while they look so fucking epic, cringe-worthy and hilarious at the same time...
> On the other side, Shield, just a "What the fuck..."-look on their faces... :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> ALSO FUCKING MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS!!!!!!!!!
> WILL THERE BE A MATCH ANNOUNCED FOR MANIA???? WILL THERE JUST BE A MATCH TONIGHT???
> I hope Y'all know... that *TODAY* could be the beginning of the End of The fucking Shield!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:banderas I love that there is somebody who loves the ascension as much as I do.



cindel25 said:


> I hate the shield shirts at the wwe shop. None of them can show off my ample double d's. What am I supposed to wear at WM?


:lol I hate it that they don't have tanktops and that their logo is so friggin childish. I use mine as workout shirt, you could try to cut it à la aj lee style?


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> what's the ascension? :-O


Heel stable in FCW that originally had Primo, Raquel Diaz (Shaul Guerrero), Ricardo Rodriguez, Conor O'Brian, and Kenneth Cameron.

Now in NXT it's been reduced to a tag team with Konor (Conor O'Brian) and Viktor. They have a dark, vampire-like vibe to them.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> I think I will get one of these explicit mox shirts or whatever folks are selling these days.
> 
> Yes, I am, for three days. I'm on the prowl getting my drank on!


:lol

Accursed rep spread!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> Heel stable in FCW that originally had Primo, Raquel Diaz (Shaul Guerrero), Ricardo Rodriguez, Conor O'Brian, and Kenneth Cameron.
> 
> Now in NXT it's been reduced to a tag team with Konor (Conor O'Brian) and Viktor. They have a dark, vampire-like vibe to them.


Primo and Raquel were hilarious :lmao I almost pissed myself when I watched that fcw promo.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> :banderas
> 
> Or he could be singing I'll Make a Man Out Of You from Mulan :lol


Oh geez :ambrose




NeyNey said:


> ALSO FUCKING MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS!!!!!!!!!
> WILL THERE BE A MATCH ANNOUNCED FOR MANIA???? WILL THERE JUST BE A MATCH TONIGHT???
> I hope Y'all know... that *TODAY* could be the beginning of the End of The fucking Shield!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Hi Frannie, it sucks that you've had a morning like that. I'm fine, just took a long walk with my dog it will probably the last time that I will watch raw live with you guys :side: I'm having an internship starting next week, real life sucks so hard :gun:


But...but...


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> I hate the shield shirts at the wwe shop. None of them can show off my ample double d's. What am I supposed to wear at WM?


the QUEEN'S going to mania !!! try and get some pics for your loyal subjects. :mark::mark::mark:




WynterWarm12 said:


> *That yellow infraction square shit has blemished my beautiful record!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, guess I'm watering myself down a bit. I'd be hella pissed if my account got banned
> 
> What would you guys do without me anyways :




and what the hell ? wynter got an infraction !!!


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Telos said:


> Heel stable in FCW that originally had Primo, Raquel Diaz (Shaul Guerrero), Ricardo Rodriguez, Conor O'Brian, and Kenneth Cameron.
> 
> Now in NXT it's been reduced to a tag team with Konor (Conor O'Brian) and Viktor. They have a dark, vampire-like vibe to them.


and they are unbearably bad in the ring. i'd rather watch paint dry than watch an Ascension match.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

hey thats awesome, im not the only here thats going to Mania , am definitely greeting the shield and i'll touch their arm if its the last thing i do...8*D8*D


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> hey thats awesome,* im not the only here thats going to Mania *, am definitely greeting the shield and i'll touch their arm if its the last thing i do...8*D8*D


oh really fran you haven't mentioned that before.... 











just kidding maybe you can meet up with cindel.  :dance


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh really fran you haven't mentioned that before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding maybe you can meet up with cindel.  :dance


oh im sure she'll probably figure out who i am ^^, i'll be marking the fuck out and thirsting XD and plus with that sign , am so hyped for Raw though :} and that chat


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> But...but...














Frantics said:


> hey thats awesome, im not the only here thats going to Mania , am definitely greeting the shield and i'll touch their arm if its the last thing i do...8*D8*D


Take me with you or ELSE










I kid :lol please share the experience when you squized ambrose beautiful arms :curry2


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

To those going to Mania: Fancy making a lay-over at Heathrow so I can smuggle myself into your luggage?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

So, what are we talking about?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> So, what are we talking about?


Frannie being a dick because he rubs it in our faces that he gets to go to mania :gun:


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

and bunny said she's breaking up with us too!!!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Frannie being a dick because he rubs it in our faces that he gets to go to mania :gun:


TSK* TSK* TSK* No Frannie, you don't do that. :no:



Deptford said:


> and bunny said she's breaking up with us too!!!


Wait.......what? What did we do? NO, what *did* you guys do?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> and bunny said she's breaking up with us too!!!


I will never do that I just can't watch raw live with you guys anymore untill my intermship is over


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I will never do that I just can't watch raw live with you guys anymore untill my intermship is over


call in sick every monday 

for serious: hope you do well on your internship


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I will never do that I just can't watch raw live with you guys anymore untill my intermship is over


*relief sigh* OH, is an internship, oh alright, I was getting worried, for a second there I thought that she started to hate us.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> call in sick every monday
> 
> for serious: hope you do well on your internship


Can't do that it's a final project for school and if I skip I just have to do it on an other day :no:

Thank you that's so sweet of you



DareDevil said:


> *relief sigh* OH, is an internship, oh alright, I was getting worried, for a second there I thought that she started to hate us.


I could never hate any of you, you guys are just as weird as I am


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

if that's what you say bunny... but it's like taking "breaks".
one thing leads to another and then one day no more bunny ahhh can not even think  

lol im jk have fun at an internship and congrats on actually doing your adult life halfway right!!!


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> TSK* TSK* TSK* No Frannie, you don't do that. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.......what? What did we do? NO, what *did* you guys do?





psycho bunny said:


> Take me with you or ELSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid :lol please share the experience when you squized ambrose beautiful arms :curry2





psycho bunny said:


> Frannie being a dick because he rubs it in our faces that he gets to go to mania :gun:


aww you know i love ya girls XD, and hey well actually...ah you know, best if i dont say that, i did have a left- over ticket sooo, and yes i'll take all kinds of pictures, and you know im gonna do alot more then squeeze that man's arms , and sorry Devil, want me to bring you back Ambrose? will that make you forgive me?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> if that's what you say bunny... but it's like taking "breaks".
> one thing leads to another and then one day no more bunny ahhh can not even think
> 
> lol im jk have fun at an internship and congrats on actually doing your adult life halfway right!!!


I don't know if you use this saying in English but I'm like a weed you'll never get rid of me :lol



Frantics said:


> aww you know i love ya girls XD, and hey well actually...ah you know, best if i dont say that, i did have a left- over ticket sooo, and yes i'll take all kinds of pictures, and you know im gonna do alot more then squeeze that man's arms , and sorry Devil, want me to bring you back Ambrose? will that make you forgive me?


And you don't invite me?? I thought we were fuck buddies :cussin:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> aww you know i love ya girls XD, and hey well actually...ah you know, best if i dont say that, i did have a left- over ticket sooo, and yes i'll take all kinds of pictures, and you know im gonna do alot more then squeeze that man's arms , and sorry Devil, want me to bring you back Ambrose? will that make you forgive me?


No, that's fine. I'm thinking wether or not I should go see him on april 28th. You're forgiven though.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Frannie being a dick because he rubs it in our faces that he gets to go to mania :gun:


I still find it hard to process that someone I call 'Fran' is actually a guy...


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Besides Frannie, I wouldn't be able to stand not even 50 ft away from him without hyperventilating and blushing mad crazy.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

lol bitches prolly jus be lieing about they gender up in this thread prolly shit stays weird up in this piece :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> lol bitches prolly jus be lieing about they gender up in this thread prolly shit stays weird up in this piece :lol


Not me, and I know Caly isn't either, I think you guys are the ones lying and you are actually girls.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Not me, and I know Caly isn't either, I think you guys are the ones lying and you are actually girls.


yeah iv'e seen pics of devil and caly not in a pervy way :lol just in the post your pic thread (nice randy top btw devil :lol)


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> hey thats awesome, im not the only here thats going to Mania , am definitely greeting the shield and i'll touch their arm if its the last thing i do...8*D8*D












If you and Cindel meet, we want photographic evidence 



psycho bunny said:


> Can't do that it's a final project for school and if I skip I just have to do it on an other day :no:
> 
> Thank you that's so sweet of you
> 
> 
> 
> I could never hate any of you, you guys are just as weird as I am


*sniff* Really?










In all seriousness, I hope the internship goes well!

Dept, I'm definitely not lying about my gender :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah iv'e seen pics of devil and caly not in a pervy way :lol just in the post your pic thread (*nice randy top btw devil* :lol)


Oh, thanks  my bro gave it to me, and I kind of like the design of it so.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Oh, thanks  my bro gave it to me, and I kind of like the design of it so.


yeah to be fair i don't really like orton but i do love his t shirt designs, makes me wish i was a fan of his.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Not me, and I know Caly isn't either, I think you guys are the ones lying and you are actually girls.


I can confirm that I am indeed a man. A fairly poor example of one, but a man nonetheless.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> lol bitches prolly jus be lieing about they gender up in this thread prolly shit stays weird up in this piece :lol


I'll be honest with all of you, I'm a 65 year old man with a sick bunny fetish that has escaped the old folks home.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I'll be honest with all of you, I'm a 65 year old man with a sick bunny fetish that has escaped the old folks home.


So this is what you look like?


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I'll be honest with all of you, I'm a 65 year old man with a sick bunny fetish that has escaped the old folks home.


Yah I figured that out a while ago bunny I just wasn't gonna out you. 

Dont worry it's cool you guys, I am an actual dolphin.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> So this is what you look like?


Yeah imagine me looking like that but with a diaper on.



JacqSparrow said:


> If you and Cindel meet, we want photographic evidence
> 
> 
> 
> *sniff* Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope the internship goes well!
> 
> Dept, I'm definitely not lying about my gender :lol


Thanks sweety












Deptford said:


> Yah I figured that out a while ago bunny I just wasn't gonna out you.
> 
> Dont worry it's cool you guys, I am an actual dolphin.


How can you typ with no fingers?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm just stopping by to say I'm leaving Wrestling Forum. Probably for good, but who knows. It's kind of out of the blue, but I haven't been able to sleep right with everything that has gone on through my mind. I'm letting the littlest things get to me and yet I still keep going back to the source of what makes me feel this way. I used to only stay in here, but I know that I can't and won't do that anymore. It's sad and it's pathetic, but I would rather just live my life happy rather than spending most of my waking hours on this site hoping to have some sort of purpose. I mean, it's just a god damn forum and sometimes it consumes me like a second life and so I need to get away from it all.

I don't want to oust you guys out of my life, though. If any of you are interested in keeping in touch, then you can do so on tumblr and/or skype. Just search Calahart on skype. Shouldn't be hard to find me on there.

Love you guys,


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I'm just stopping by to say I'm leaving Wrestling Forum. Probably for good, but who knows. It's kind of out of the blue, but I haven't been able to sleep right with everything that has gone on through my mind. I'm letting the littlest things get to me and yet I still keep going back to the source of what makes me feel this way. I used to only stay in here, but I know that I can't and won't do that anymore. It's sad and it's pathetic, but I would rather just live my life happy rather than spending most of my waking hours on this site hoping to have some sort of purpose. I mean, it's just a god damn forum and sometimes it consumes me like a second life and so I need to get away from it all.
> 
> I don't want to oust you guys out of my life, though. If any of you are interested in keeping in touch, then you can do so on tumblr and/or skype. Just search Calahart on skype. Shouldn't be hard to find me on there.
> 
> Love you guys,












But I will miss you to much


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I'm just stopping by to say I'm leaving Wrestling Forum. Probably for good, but who knows. It's kind of out of the blue, but I haven't been able to sleep right with everything that has gone on through my mind. I'm letting the littlest things get to me and yet I still keep going back to the source of what makes me feel this way. I used to only stay in here, but I know that I can't and won't do that anymore. It's sad and it's pathetic, but I would rather just live my life happy rather than spending most of my waking hours on this site hoping to have some sort of purpose. I mean, it's just a god damn forum and sometimes it consumes me like a second life and so I need to get away from it all.
> 
> I don't want to oust you guys out of my life, though. If any of you are interested in keeping in touch, then you can do so on tumblr and/or skype. Just search Calahart on skype. Shouldn't be hard to find me on there.
> 
> Love you guys,


Caly stop breaking my fucking heart TT_TT But I know it would be really selfish of me to ask you to not leave while you're killing yourself over there. I'm glad I still follow you on tumblr.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I'm just stopping by to say I'm leaving Wrestling Forum. Probably for good, but who knows. It's kind of out of the blue, but I haven't been able to sleep right with everything that has gone on through my mind. I'm letting the littlest things get to me and yet I still keep going back to the source of what makes me feel this way. I used to only stay in here, but I know that I can't and won't do that anymore. It's sad and it's pathetic, but I would rather just live my life happy rather than spending most of my waking hours on this site hoping to have some sort of purpose. I mean, it's just a god damn forum and sometimes it consumes me like a second life and so I need to get away from it all.
> 
> I don't want to oust you guys out of my life, though. If any of you are interested in keeping in touch, then you can do so on tumblr and/or skype. Just search Calahart on skype. Shouldn't be hard to find me on there.
> 
> Love you guys,




I won't blame you, but I will miss you to pieces.

Will you come back in here for your birthday, at least? So we can celebrate with you


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Caly stop breaking my fucking heart TT_TT But I know it would be really selfish of me to ask you to not leave while you're killing yourself over there. I'm glad I still follow you on tumblr.


God I feel awfull right now, things won't be the same without her


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I'm just stopping by to say I'm leaving Wrestling Forum. Probably for good, but who knows. It's kind of out of the blue, but I haven't been able to sleep right with everything that has gone on through my mind. I'm letting the littlest things get to me and yet I still keep going back to the source of what makes me feel this way. I used to only stay in here, but I know that I can't and won't do that anymore. It's sad and it's pathetic, but I would rather just live my life happy rather than spending most of my waking hours on this site hoping to have some sort of purpose. I mean, it's just a god damn forum and sometimes it consumes me like a second life and so I need to get away from it all.
> 
> I don't want to oust you guys out of my life, though. If any of you are interested in keeping in touch, then you can do so on tumblr and/or skype. Just search Calahart on skype. Shouldn't be hard to find me on there.
> 
> Love you guys,


sad to see you go but if it's making you unhappy then ok.... maybe you just need a little break from here, like jacq said can you comeback just for your birthday ?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> God I feel awfull right now, things won't be the same without her


I know, maybe she'll come back when things get better for her?


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> God I feel awfull right now, things won't be the same without her


Same here  

I'm glad there's still Twitter, though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Will you come back in here for your birthday, at least? So we can celebrate with you


Ya know, that would defeat the purpose of leaving. 

I dunno, I was looking forward to spending time on here for my birthday so I just might.
This is really hard.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I know, maybe she'll come back when things get better for her?


I hope so, but I understand it hope she find happiness I wish her the best of luck.



JacqSparrow said:


> Same here
> 
> I'm glad there's still Twitter, though.


Yeah and tumblr too.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

only knew you for a while Calabrose, hope you do well in your life whatever goals you set for yourself


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I'm just stopping by to say I'm leaving Wrestling Forum. Probably for good, but who knows. It's kind of out of the blue, but I haven't been able to sleep right with everything that has gone on through my mind. I'm letting the littlest things get to me and yet I still keep going back to the source of what makes me feel this way. I used to only stay in here, but I know that I can't and won't do that anymore. It's sad and it's pathetic, but I would rather just live my life happy rather than spending most of my waking hours on this site hoping to have some sort of purpose. I mean, it's just a god damn forum and sometimes it consumes me like a second life and so I need to get away from it all.
> 
> I don't want to oust you guys out of my life, though. If any of you are interested in keeping in touch, then you can do so on tumblr and/or skype. Just search Calahart on skype. Shouldn't be hard to find me on there.
> 
> Love you guys,


I love you too, Caly. I feel you. Life is about balance and being healthy. Love you and best of luck in your pursuit or whatever it is that you're looking for. 

I know you'll be back on sometimes. You're just going to part timer status


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Ya know, that would defeat the purpose of leaving. I dunno, I was looking forward to spending time on here for my birthday so I just might.
> 
> This is really hard.


You do have a point there.

If ever, I'll just PM you your gift so you don't have to come back in 

Love you, hun


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I'm just stopping by to say I'm leaving Wrestling Forum. Probably for good, but who knows. It's kind of out of the blue, but I haven't been able to sleep right with everything that has gone on through my mind. I'm letting the littlest things get to me and yet I still keep going back to the source of what makes me feel this way. I used to only stay in here, but I know that I can't and won't do that anymore. It's sad and it's pathetic, but I would rather just live my life happy rather than spending most of my waking hours on this site hoping to have some sort of purpose. I mean, it's just a god damn forum and sometimes it consumes me like a second life and so I need to get away from it all.
> 
> I don't want to oust you guys out of my life, though. If any of you are interested in keeping in touch, then you can do so on tumblr and/or skype. Just search Calahart on skype. Shouldn't be hard to find me on there.
> 
> Love you guys,


Who upset you on here boo? Some people aint got no home training.










It's okay if you don't wanna say tho. I guess you gotta do you.









Will miss you my dear.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

As far as my birthday goes, again we'll see.

I'm going to log off now and try to sleep more. I'm sorry if this put a damper on the fun you'd have in watching raw. I just needed to talk about this. I hope it turns out to be a good show and our boys do well as always. 

Edit: @Zero It's lot's of things and people, but I appreciate the gesture. I'll be seeing you around on tumblr.


Love you guys. Ciao.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I love you Caly, I wish you the best of luck with your future plans.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*










The fuck just happened guys 

Although I selfishly want to beg for you to stay, take all the time in the world Cali! I wish nothing but the best for you and I hope all good things and happiness in the future. 
I know what it's like to feel lost, overwhelmed and trying desperately to cling on to something to fill the hole. 

May you find what you are searching for and achieve complete contentment in your life. Everyone deserves to have that 

And well fuck, imma miss ya on here 

WE'RE ALWAYS GONNA BE HERE CALI WITH OPEN ARMS AND HEARTS!!!


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> As far as my birthday goes, again we'll see.
> 
> I'm going to log off now and try to sleep more. I'm sorry if this put a damper on the fun you'd have in watching raw. I just needed to talk about this. I hope it turns out to be a good show and our boys do well as always.


Good night Caly  Get some rest.

See you around, and I wish you all the best in your art and in your health


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> As far as my birthday goes, again we'll see.
> 
> I'm going to log off now and try to sleep more. I'm sorry if this put a damper on the fun you'd have in watching raw. I just needed to talk about this. I hope it turns out to be a good show and our boys do well as always.


Goodbye Caly. I will miss you a lot, and I wish you the best.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:-o is it someone on here why caly is leaving??


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I don't know if you use this saying in English but I'm like a weed you'll never get rid of me :lol
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't invite me?? I thought we were fuck buddies :cussin:


tssk tssk, should of asked earlier ^-^
more precisely 2 months earlier, i'm sorry, anything i can do to make it up for ya?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> tssk tssk, should of asked earlier ^-^
> more precisely 2 months earlier, i'm sorry, anything i can do to make it up for ya?


Make a pic Dean's ass,frame it and ship it to belgium dammit

I don't want to spoil the mood guys but raw is starting, me and the queen are waiting in the chat..


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Make a pic Dean's ass,frame it and ship it to belgium dammit
> 
> I don't want to spoil the mood guys but raw is starting, me and the queen are waiting in the chat..


yeah i didn't know whether we were doing it tonight ? link ?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Sorry guys, I won't be able to do chat tonight.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL31569314 said:


> yeah i didn't know whether we were doing it tonight ? link ?


same i need the link too


----------



## DannyMack

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DannyMack said:


> I definitely think they're going to continue building up The Shield as tweeners by having them feud with The Authority alongside Bryan. I could see them doing a segment tonight where HHH/Steph/Kane order The Shield to beat down Bryan, but they refuse, turn around and beat down HHH & Kane. Batista & Orton enter the ring to protect The Authority, but Bryan gets to his feet and joins The Shield in beating down HHH/Kane/Orton/Batista. The show ends with Bryan & The Shield stood tall in the ring with HHH/Steph/Kane/Orton/Batista stood at the top of the ramp looking pissed. That's how I'd book it anyway.


After that segment I think my fantasy booking may come true (minus Batista now that he's left the arena).


----------



## Clique

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Face turn on Kane was awesome! :mark:

So what is the match at Mania? vs. Kane +2 in a six man tag or as punishment the Director Of Operations forces The Shield to compete against one another?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:rollins 

Awesome segment there :mark: not sure how long this will last but i'm loving it. Always wanted them to be a face or tweener group. It'll be hard though since they do have the numbers advantage, not sure if they can be still seen as cool when they are good guys but with the advantage.


----------



## Silencer

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Clique said:


> Face turn on Kane was awesome! :mark:
> 
> So what is the match at Mania? Kane +2 or does the Director Of Operations force The Shield to compete against one another?


That's exactly what he should do. Next week announce Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns for the USA title at mania. Then have the Shield not break up and move forward as united faces.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

FACE TURN!!! :mark: :mark: still, kind of feels weird, but nonetheless, they still looked badass.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It's kind of weird for the Faces to have the numbers advantage, but nonetheless, they were getting over as baby faces anyway with most of the crowds so this is fine. Figuring they are going to do Kane and the NAO Vs. SHIELD at Wrestlemania, which I'm down with.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Shield face turn, *then* they break up!


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> I hate the shield shirts at the wwe shop. None of them can show off my ample double d's. What am I supposed to wear at WM?




Hello Cindel


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*









...If they face The Ascension and Kane at WMXXX


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Bye Cal...I understand. I'm going to miss you boo! 




The Steven Seagal said:


> Hello Cindel


Now you're acknowledging me after side stepping my question in chat? 

Looky here, you are not going to have me go cray like Queen Maria I screaming and wailing over some dick.. 

NEVER. The spot is reserved for is Dean Ambrose. 

All I wanted is for you to say "hi how are you" after I got my shield family looking at me sideway for adding you into my harem of sexy men. I got complaints and I got hoes gunning for my throne (You know who you are. Don't try it). 

You should apologize by writing an opera in my name so it can live forever in history. Smooches.


----------



## Tony

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Face Shield should be really interesting to watch. Them turning on Kane was great. Hopefully they'll be the badass faces instead of the Cena-esque faces where they just smile and are just "happy" to be there and make corny jokes. Seth's jumping kick was a thing of beauty :banderas


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

So are the shield face? Or do they just hate Kane?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Them turning against Kane does not make them face. I still consider them as tweeners. They just had enough of his dealing and decided to do something about it. I just dont see them as faces when they are a team.


----------



## Viperdk

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I see the Shield as tweeners as well. I think eventually when they do break up, we'll probably see a face run for Rollins, Reigns will probably stay in the middle. Ambrose will stick to being the "bad guy".


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I'm just stopping by to say I'm leaving Wrestling Forum. Probably for good, but who knows. It's kind of out of the blue, but I haven't been able to sleep right with everything that has gone on through my mind. I'm letting the littlest things get to me and yet I still keep going back to the source of what makes me feel this way. I used to only stay in here, but I know that I can't and won't do that anymore. It's sad and it's pathetic, but I would rather just live my life happy rather than spending most of my waking hours on this site hoping to have some sort of purpose. I mean, it's just a god damn forum and sometimes it consumes me like a second life and so I need to get away from it all.
> 
> I don't want to oust you guys out of my life, though. If any of you are interested in keeping in touch, then you can do so on tumblr and/or skype. Just search Calahart on skype. Shouldn't be hard to find me on there.
> 
> Love you guys,




That really sucks. I'll miss you here. Thankfully we still have Twitter. Take care.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Can someone tell me wth is going on with The Shield? For months they was planting the seeds for them to break up, now all of a sudden they're fine with each other and apparently turned face. Wth is going on? Why are they suddenly a team again after months of setting them up to break up. It makes no damns sense.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Shield are cool heels and were getting cheered by some anyways. It's not hard to turn a cool heel into a face in 2014. And beating Kane's boring ass will get anyone a nice pop.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SAMCRO said:


> Can someone tell me wth is going on with The Shield? For months they was planting the seeds for them to break up, now all of a sudden they're fine with each other and apparently turned face. Wth is going on? Why are they suddenly a team again after months of setting them up to break up. It makes no damns sense.



Break will still happen. After the Shield summit, they are sticking together. After Mania, Ambrose will surely betray his teammates causing the breakup before Extreme Rules or something.

They look like a cohesive unit again and are sticking together as faces so the eventual breakup upsets more people.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I was kinda bored with the Shield tonight but it's not their fault though. They still walked out of Raw looking as directionless as ever which really sucks. 

That said, trust these 3 to make the best of some really bad booking. The turn around was well played. The minute these guys set their eyes on anyone it's like "Oh shiiit." 

Too bad this isn't the AE though ... we'd be seeing heels literally pissing their pants.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah they should have got more time but I think they'll do something on Smackdown. Raw gets loaded with all the big names, SD lets them have more freedom.

I still think Kane forcing them to compete in a triple threat out of spite is the best way to go but looks like he may team with two guys to take them down as well. Harper and Rowan maybe, so that Bray rejoins the feud later. As long as it isn't The Ascension fpalm

Yeah, good or bad booking, The Shield delivers everytime. Sadly HHH is occupied right now, if they powerbomb HHH in the future instead of Kane, the pop will be massive :lol


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah, good or bad booking, The Shield delivers everytime. Sadly HHH is occupied right now, if they powerbomb HHH in the future instead of Kane, the pop will be massive :lol


Looks like we're going to wait a year or so for The Shield to be taken seriously for a major WM moment. I think they were so hell bent on pushing Reigns as a singles star for mania that they didn't have a back up plan for the Shield in case Reigns didn't break out (which he didn't). 

Cena/Wyatt were set really early and so Wyatt/Shield was never happening at mania either. 

This sucks as a whole for Ambrose and Rollins as well (since I think they were ready to be on the card as singles wrestlers themselves) - and ultimately deprives the fans of a meaningful Shield feud. 

But I'm hoping that whatever/whomever they get at this point, they steal the show with their match which is where they are well above and beyond the entire midcard put together. That said, Kane + any two members who aren't up to speed with The Shield will probably kill their match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I think they were probably looking to break them up sooner and have Reigns in a singles match but the success of Wyatts/Shield which was meant to be a filler program must have made them reconsider and stick the Shield together for a while. Not that I'm complaining, but with Bray involved with Cena, it's a strange place for The Shield to be in. Enjoying their current run but no idea of what match they'll be in is kinda frustrating.

Still hoping Kane books the triple threat for the US title but we'll see.


----------



## mrchrisieclass

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I enjoyed the face turn, gives them a fresh direction for next couple of months


----------



## AyrshireBlue

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I don't really think that was a face turn. The Shield do what's best for The Shield. Just have them take on anyone.


----------



## p862011

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

what happened to break up?

wwe finally saw a roman reigns singles match and their reaction was pretty much


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



p862011 said:


> what happened to break up?


Calm before the storm, my friend. 


On another note, it sucks that I have to catch RAW the day after and not chat with you guys for now


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You're not alone there, I keep missing the chat every Raw too :lol Hopefully I'll be there for Mania.


----------



## NoUsername

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Rollins pulling at King's chair haha.

LMAO at dramatic forum retirement promo, and hello ample double d's.

Come on, Shield just got an awesome pop and this is hardly discussed on Shield Discussion Thread? I thought Rollins did really well in his promo, Reigns spear looked legit, Ambrose hardly featured much this time.

What's the chances Wyatt's start doing the Authorities dirty work so their feud can continue.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Tweener turn complete.










The Shield going into mania still together is what's best for business.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Bye Cal...I understand. I'm going to miss you boo!
> 
> Now you're acknowledging me after side stepping my question in chat?
> 
> Looky here, you are not going to have me go cray like Queen Maria I screaming and wailing over some dick..
> 
> NEVER. The spot is reserved for is Dean Ambrose.
> 
> All I wanted is for you to say "hi how are you" after I got my shield family looking at me sideway for adding you into my harem of sexy men. I got complaints and I got hoes gunning for my throne (You know who you are. Don't try it).
> 
> You should apologize by writing an opera in my name so it can live forever in history. Smooches.


Queen slaying that bitch like nothing :banderas



Deptford said:


> Calm before the storm, my friend.
> 
> 
> On another note, it sucks that I have to catch RAW the day after and not chat with you guys for now


I missed you and vicky last night 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Tweener turn complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield going into mania still together is what's best for business.












I really don't mind that they will stick together till mania, I think they can make these last boring raw's and sd's interesting.

Really hoped they would have beaten up lawler though :side:


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Sup bitches, I awake from my slumber, how are the lot of you


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah, good or bad booking, The Shield delivers everytime. Sadly HHH is occupied right now, if they powerbomb HHH in the future instead of Kane, the pop will be massive :lol


After last night's 20-minute overtime, you have no idea how much I want this.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Tweener turn complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield going into mania still together is what's best for business.


YASSSS. TWEENER TURN!!!!! :cheer :dance :mark: My Sethie being so awesome again tonight. Can't wait to see "the repercussions" on SD.

They really showed tonight how intimidating they still are as a group.

Good morning Sam! Awesome chat session last night. Too bad you didn't make it, Raven, Devil, and Dept! We missed you!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Sup bitches, I awake from my slumber, how are the lot of you


Franie hush we are not allowed to call each other that anymore remember :side: keep that shit to the chat.



JacqSparrow said:


> After last night's 20-minute overtime, you have no idea how much I want this.
> 
> 
> YASSSS. TWEENER TURN!!!!! :cheer :dance :mark: My Sethie being so awesome again tonight. Can't wait to see "the repercussions" on SD.
> 
> They really showed tonight how intimidating they still are as a group.
> 
> Good morning Sam! Awesome chat session last night. Too bad you didn't make it, Raven, Devil, and Dept! We missed you!


Sethie was indeed awesome, he looks really good in this new kinda leader rol. It's funny how they all got to play that roll, gotta love their booking, I think this is nice because now we all got to see so much from each member.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Sethie was indeed awesome, he looks really good in this new kinda leader rol. It's funny how they all got to play that roll, gotta love their booking, I think this is nice because now we all got to see so much from each member.


I read this comment on Tumblr that Dean and Roman have had "cartoon hearts" shooting out of their eyes since Seth did the walkout, and I kinda agree with it :lol

Loving how this can play into their ego tripping too, now that Seth's not just playing at keeping the peace but actively the group.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Franie hush we are not allowed to call each other that anymore remember :side: keep that shit to the chat.
> 
> .


oh please I call all mah friends that even my guy friends, don't even wanna know what my guy friends call me, anyway yeah I agree tweener shield equals fucking marking out!!!! ^^


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> I read this comment on Tumblr that Dean and Roman have had "cartoon hearts" shooting out of their eyes since Seth did the walkout, and I kinda agree with it :lol
> 
> Loving how this can play into their ego tripping too, now that Seth's not just playing at keeping the peace but actively the group.


Gotta love tumblr :lol



Frantics said:


> oh please I call all mah friends that even my guy friends, don't even wanna know what my guy friends call me, anyway yeah I agree tweener shield equals fucking marking out!!!! ^^


If you want to get a warning like Wynter :no:


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Gotta love tumblr :lol
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to get a warning like Wynter :no:


Haha probably not ^^, besides I'm like the normaliest person when out of chat tssk tssk


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I always figured that they would clash at Wrestlemania, or break up during their match, but now I just don't know what's happening. More and more, I'm getting the idea that The Shield will be like the Four Horsemen and remain a unit through most of their careers. They get consistently great reactions, have the most unique look and entrance in the business and, as a unit, have allowed all three men to grow as performers. I'm starting think that there won't be a split for a long time.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Haha probably not ^^, besides I'm like the normaliest person when out of chat tssk tssk


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

About that leader thing I agree. All three members have got the chance to play somewhat of a leader at various points, and all three are different kinds of leaders if you've noticed carefully :lol I'm liking where the group is atm, but they better make a match deserving of The Shield's talent after the insane year they've put in.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Haha probably not ^^, besides I'm like the normaliest person when out of chat tssk tssk


I would call you a lying hoe but we aren't allowed to call each other hoes anymore so I would just call you a liar


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The amount of behaving we did last night is terrifying


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

After last night raw I'm more worried about The Shield headed into Mania than ever. Last year's mania The Shield was in a 6 man tag match and now it seems that they will be in a 6 man tag once again and I feel that is our boys running in place. What a 12 months they had winning the titles on the same night at Extreme Rules, Seth and Roman putting on stellar match after stellar match as the tag champions, Romans big nights at both survivors series and the royal rumble, the great mini feud and matches with The Wyatts, perfect signs of dissension within the group and it all leads them to a 6 man match at Mania again, RIGHT BACK WHERE THEY STARTED!!!!!!!!!! I hate this. I'm a big wait and see person so....I'm hoping I'm wrong and we don't get another six man match with The Shield at Wrestlemania and if we do get another six man with The Shield at Wrestlemania I hope something significant happens in that match. I've got to wait and see but I'd be lying if I didn't admit I'm a little worried about our boys position at Mania this year.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

But how will Kane get revenge? It gotta happen soon i assumed he would get somekind of revenge this week due to last week's events. Now it's 0-2 for Kane


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh he will just bring back the nexus 3.0 ahahaha xD I'm kidding


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

SUP HO....oh can't say that now.

Salutations my dear tricks, How is thee?

Attn: Seth Rollins aka slutty bussy, I'm coming for dat ass.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

An apparent halt in their breakup seems to have put a wrench in WWE's plans.
Whether it's because Roman isn't ready or they backed away from the idea temporarily for other reasons, shit seems to have been changed. 

But who knows, maybe its still all going to plan for WWE and we're overreacting.

I can deal with them being in a six man tag at WrestleMania if WWE has big things/great storyline(s) planned for them after Mania.

We can still use our pet names guys :lmao I think the mod thought I was seriously calling Banez a bitch lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh good, I was wondering when you'd start calling me Master again :lmao

I've gotta rewatch the Shield segment again, I'm having too much fun watching HHH heeling it up but I'll get around to it :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> We can still use our pet names guys :lmao I think the mod thought I was seriously calling Banez a bitch lol


asif you could ever do that seriously :cheer

i had fun last night as usual 

I wouldn't wanna see a 3on3 tag-match at mania. It would be a degrade considering how Shield has been booked so far.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Haha probably not ^^, besides I'm like the normaliest person when out of chat tssk tssk














WynterWarm12 said:


> The amount of behaving we did last night is terrifying


Absolutely.












cindel25 said:


> SUP HO....oh can't say that now.
> 
> Salutations my dear tricks, How is thee?
> 
> Attn: Seth Rollins aka slutty bussy, I'm coming for dat ass.


Oh NOW everyone wants a piece of him. And last week you were saying I could have him. Tsk. 

If you weren't my queen...



WynterWarm12 said:


> An apparent halt in their breakup seems to have put a wrench in WWE's plans.
> Whether it's because Roman isn't ready or they backed away from the idea temporarily for other reasons, shit seems to have been changed.
> 
> But who knows, maybe its still all going to plan for WWE and we're overreacting.
> 
> I can deal with them being in a six man tag at WrestleMania if WWE has big things/great storyline(s) planned for them after Mania.
> 
> We can still use our pet names guys :lmao I think the mod thought I was seriously calling Banez a bitch lol


I think it's a combination of both--Roman's clearly not ready to go on his own, and they may have realized there's a lot of potential in a tweener run.

As long as the 6-man isn't completely random, I won't mind it. Just let it have some story and build-up and sense.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> asif you could ever do that seriously :cheer
> 
> i had fun last night as usual
> 
> I wouldn't wanna see a 3on3 tag-match at mania. It would be a degrade considering how Shield has been booked so far.


Not to me. Their 3 on 3 matches have been some of the most exciting matches on Raw and PPV for the past year. Having worthwhile opponents who can also bring it would make for a helluva match.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

SO, are The Shield faces or tweeners? I'm confused.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

As long as they get a good amount of time and as long as it isn't The Ascension, I'm fine with a six man tag. Sometimes I worry that some undercard matches will last shorter than Taker's entrance.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Not to me. Their 3 on 3 matches have been some of the most exciting matches on Raw and PPV for the past year. Having worthwhile opponents who can also bring it would make for a helluva match.


Yeah worthwhile opponents would make sense. Like the Wyatts vs. Shield which was awesome.

But now we're talking about the meatbag brawler a.k.a Kane. You can't do miracles with Kane in the ring. :no:

@DareDevil: tweeners most likely but i'm sure Smackdown will show us which one


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Poor Sparrow, everyone wants to corrupt Seth now :lol


Smackdown should be very interesting. The commercial for it highlights this Kane/Shield storyline so something good should be expected 

Sidenote: how are they going to have Undertaker come out in a dark match and advertise him for Main Event, but that bitch couldn't show his face on Raw last night :side:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Sidenote: how are they going to have Undertaker come out in a dark match and advertise him for Main Event, but that bitch couldn't show his face on Raw last night :side:


No reason for him to appear. Heyman doing a short promo & showing a video doesn't necessarily require taker to show up. What would he have done? Tombstone Heyman?

Then again.. Tombstoning Heyman would have been a nice message for the Barack Lesnar!!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Yeah worthwhile opponents would make sense. Like the Wyatts vs. Shield which was awesome.
> 
> But now we're talking about the meatbag brawler a.k.a Kane. You can't do miracles with Kane in the ring. :no:
> 
> *@DareDevil: tweeners most likely but i'm sure Smackdown will show us which one*


*Sigh* I'm kind of relieved, I still want them to be a mischievous unbiased trio.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Poor Sparrow, everyone wants to corrupt Seth now :lol
> 
> 
> Smackdown should be very interesting. The commercial for it highlights this Kane/Shield storyline so something good should be expected
> 
> Sidenote: how are they going to have Undertaker come out in a dark match and advertise him for Main Event, but that bitch couldn't show his face on Raw last night :side:


Like if you were paying attention to Raw last night :no:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It was in Texas so :draper2

A treat for the fans in attendance you could say.

And will be on Main Event just to attract more viewers and subscribers to the WWE Network I suppose.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

This face run by the Shield could end up being a lot better than some of us are expecting it to be. I mean I for one am interested to see where they go with this. Like Iron Sheik said on Twitter, "The Shield babyface now bubba"


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Poor Sparrow, everyone wants to corrupt Seth now :lol
> 
> 
> Smackdown should be very interesting. The commercial for it highlights this Kane/Shield storyline so something good should be expected
> 
> Sidenote: how are they going to have Undertaker come out in a dark match and advertise him for Main Event, but that bitch couldn't show his face on Raw last night :side:


SO unfair. All the months of loyalty and blatant affection, and I'm no-sold just like that:no:

Doubt Kane's letting that go this time :lol He really has had ridiculously bad luck with three-man teams.

IKR. Oh well, I guess they don't want to overexpose Taker too much.



Banez said:


> No reason for him to appear. Heyman doing a short promo & showing a video doesn't necessarily require taker to show up. What would he have done? Tombstone Heyman?
> 
> Then again.. Tombstoning Heyman would have been a nice message for the Barack Lesnar!!


Aw, let Heyman enjoy not getting beat up for a while more :lol


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I like they're current direction, think it has some potential as long as it is booked right, and love seeing them united again.

They're starting to get largely over with the crowd aswell.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Aw, let Heyman enjoy not getting beat up for a while more :lol


i'l never forget that smackdown when Taker returned n tombstoned heyman.. i was mesmerized by his presence back then.. can't believe it's been 10 years that i been watching


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Not to me. Their 3 on 3 matches have been some of the most exciting matches on Raw and PPV for the past year. Having worthwhile opponents who can also bring it would make for a helluva match.


I love thier matches and I love them as a group but, in the grand scheme of things this seems to be a step right back to where they were at Wrestlemania 29. I don't think we'll see a scenario where all three members are holding gold simultaneously agian, I don't think we'll see one member in Money in the Bank again. *If* WWE holds off the breakup all we'll get is The Shield feuding with three random heels which is bascially the same thing as this time last year except it was three random faces. I don't care if its Shield vs. Harper, Rowan, and Kane or Shield vs. Kane and The Ascension because either way its The Shield in a six man at mania just like last year. Running in place.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Cobalt said:


> I like they're current direction, think it has some potential as long as it is booked right, and love seeing them united again.
> 
> They're starting to get largely over with the crowd aswell.


I know, that pop when they triple power bomb Kane. :banderas


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

We all no sold last night, Zero, let's be real :lol
I tried to do some wrestling talk and all you hoes kept talking about other shit. Not my fault!


Sparrow...let it go boo. You have competition now :



I'm so down for a tweener Shield run because it has so much potential and it will give the guys a chance to really get over. Especially Seth and Roman who will need all the crowd connection they can get since they're most likely will be babyfaces.

Plus, the crowd will hate Dean more once he heels out on them :

Like I sad, I'm all for Shield staying together, I just hope they have a WrestleMania match that is on the caliber of what they deserve. They are one of the hottest acts today and a blah/thrown together Mania match would be an injustice for real.

I don't doubt our boys would put on a great match even if WWE gives them random people, but it would be a shame considering the perfect buildup they've had.

But, I'm going to have hope and believe that WWE knows what they're doing. They seem invested in Shield and I think they will make sure our boys look good at Mania


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Oh NOW everyone wants a piece of him. And last week you were saying I could have him. Tsk.
> 
> If you weren't my queen...


You misunderstood boo. I don't want him. 

I'm going to destroy him.

It's not too late to hop on COMMUNITY DICK and FLAWLESS HAIR train. 


I like tweener Shield. 
Ambrose slowly going insane is going to be the end of the Shield and I'll be waiting for him with the white jacket.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I know, that pop when they triple power bomb Kane. :banderas


I'm not sure "that pop" was all that great. Yes, the crowd popped good for Roman's spear but they always do and they kinda gave a little "pop" for the triple powerbomb but I'm not sure that lukewarm reaction was what WWE wanted for The Shield's first big babyface moment. But, let's be truthful here THE ONLY reason this is happening is because of the Triple Threat that is going to happen for the World Title (to be fair Triple H saying he'd be in the title match if he beats Bryan got a better babyface reaction than the triple power bomb). It was reported many times that if WWE decided to make the World Title match a triple threat that The Shield Triple Threat would be off the table. I'm still holding out to ANYTHING other than a 6 man tag match with The Shield. If we are stuck with the same type of match as last year's Mania I just hope it turns out to be a great match and a big moment for The Shield.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> We all no sold last night, Zero, let's be real :lol
> I tried to do some wrestling talk and all you hoes kept talking about other shit. Not my fault!
> 
> 
> Sparrow...let it go boo. You have competition now :
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so down for a tweener Shield run because it has so much potential and it will give the guys a chance to really get over. Especially Seth and Roman who will need all the crowd connection they can get since they're most likely will be babyfaces.
> 
> Plus, the crowd will hate Dean more once he heels out on them :
> 
> Like I sad, I'm all for Shield staying together, I just hope they have a WrestleMania match that is on the caliber of what they deserve. They are one of the hottest acts today and a blah/thrown together Mania match would be an injustice for real.
> 
> I don't doubt our boys would put on a great match even if WWE gives them random people, but it would be a shame considering the perfect buildup they've had.
> 
> But, I'm going to have hope and believe that WWE knows what they're doing. They seem invested in Shield and I think they will make sure our boys look good at Mania


I suppose the lack of competition was too good to last :sad:

Well, the things we were talking about were still related to wrestling 

I hope the boys really make a mark this year, since it may be their last as a team (for a long while, anyway)



cindel25 said:


> You misunderstood boo. I don't want him.
> 
> I'm going to destroy him.
> 
> It's not too late to hop on COMMUNITY DICK and FLAWLESS HAIR train.
> 
> 
> I like tweener Shield.
> Ambrose slowly going insane is going to be the end of the Shield and I'll be waiting for him with the white jacket.












I want him nice and whole, thanks 

I'll be waiting with the leather jacket


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i think every one will mark out when Dean goes super heel and goes bat shit insane and fucks up his team, everyone is going to hate him but deep down they'll still love the fucker XD, just thinking about how he will cause the end of the shield is making me mark out like a little kid, so many possibilities, wonder whats gonna happen at WM, will they have a major boiling point next week and something causes them to really hate each other? Or will kane be the cause of their destruction, i mean, speaking logically, even if something major were to happen, i don't even think it would be enough to cause the shield to break up, so my guess is, Kane does something or maybe Dean joins his side or something along those lines, very interesting, can't wait to see *winks


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> An apparent halt in their breakup seems to have put a wrench in WWE's plans.
> Whether it's because Roman isn't ready or they backed away from the idea temporarily for other reasons, shit seems to have been changed.
> 
> But who knows, maybe its still all going to plan for WWE and we're overreacting.
> 
> I can deal with them being in a six man tag at WrestleMania if WWE has big things/great storyline(s) planned for them after Mania.
> 
> We can still use our pet names guys :lmao I think the mod thought I was seriously calling Banez a bitch lol


Why is banez the privileged one in here :side: 



cindel25 said:


> SUP HO....oh can't say that now.
> 
> Salutations my dear tricks, How is thee?
> 
> Attn: Seth Rollins aka slutty bussy, I'm coming for dat ass.


The queen has spoken :banderas leave some scraps for us will ya.



WynterWarm12 said:


> We all no sold last night, Zero, let's be real :lol
> I tried to do some wrestling talk and all you hoes kept talking about other shit. Not my fault!
> 
> 
> Sparrow...let it go boo. You have competition now :
> 
> I'm so down for a tweener Shield run because it has so much potential and it will give the guys a chance to really get over. Especially Seth and Roman who will need all the crowd connection they can get since they're most likely will be babyfaces.
> 
> Plus, the crowd will hate Dean more once he heels out on them :
> 
> Like I sad, I'm all for Shield staying together, I just hope they have a WrestleMania match that is on the caliber of what they deserve. They are one of the hottest acts today and a blah/thrown together Mania match would be an injustice for real.
> 
> I don't doubt our boys would put on a great match even if WWE gives them random people, but it would be a shame considering the perfect buildup they've had.
> 
> But, I'm going to have hope and believe that WWE knows what they're doing. They seem invested in Shield and I think they will make sure our boys look good at Mania


If raw wouldn't be so damn boring I would sell the show. Besides the conversation with frannie was way too interesting.




Frantics said:


> i think every one will mark out when Dean goes super heel and goes bat shit insane and fucks up his team, everyone is going to hate him but deep down they'll still love the fucker XD, just thinking about how he will cause the end of the shield is making me mark out like a little kid, so many possibilities, wonder whats gonna happen at WM, will they have a major boiling point next week and something causes them to really hate each other? Or will kane be the cause of their destruction, i mean, speaking logically, even if something major were to happen, i don't even think it would be enough to cause the shield to break up, so my guess is, Kane does something or maybe Dean joins his side or something along those lines, very interesting, can't wait to see *winks


No matter what he does, no matter what happens i'll still love that crazy little shit.




























I should teach this bitch a lesson about what happens when you touch Bunny's belongings 










Still cute though, love it that she had the balls to do that.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Like I sad, I'm all for Shield staying together, I just hope they have a WrestleMania match that is on the caliber of what they deserve. They are one of the hottest acts today and a blah/thrown together Mania match would be an injustice for real.


That's what I'm saying. I want a slow burning feud that explodes into a match. Wrestlemania is blah for me, so I'd rather they had their big match during a time I gave a crap. It's why Summerslam sounds better to me. The summer is usually fun.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Why is banez the privileged one in here :side:


must be my eyes :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*










DUN-DUN-DUUUN!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas

The Shield is definetly on the same page again! 
Let's be honest, since their little mess within the team, everybody expected them to break up / a swerve / another accident in every fucking match. 
It was so clear for us all, we just waited and waited and waited for it.
But what's now? 
They're getting along again, they're fine, it's like in the old days.
It's great that way, 'cause the break up which is inevitable will definetly come, and when it does I won't be prepared! :banderas 
It'll be out of the sudden now, of course we still know it happens some day but kayfabe wise it'll be a "*NO WAY!!!!*" moment even MORE and I CAN'T WAIT!!!

Loved Ambrose's interaction with Lawler!!! :banderas
Rollins' headbanging was fucking epic!!! 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Still hoping Kane books the triple threat for the US title but we'll see.


It has to happen!

Edit: Lol answered to the Thread while I was still busy reading through it so sorry if I said something for the 10th time. :lol

ALSO CALLY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO enaldo enaldo enaldo
*complains about it to Cally in Skype*


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I should teach this bitch a lesson about what happens when you touch Bunny's belongings


I saw this and I believe but don't quote me; someone is sending her death threats. The trolls were out in full force because they keep talking about Basic bitch and Dean.










Look at this slutty bussy showing off for everyone to see. Roman, you need to check your man boo!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Firstly I just want to say really sorry to see Caly go... Such a great contributer to this thread giving me a fix of Ambrose was some brilliant drawings. Stay safe and do what is best for you babe! Gotta be healthy and one day hopefully you come back on here with a GOAT welcome back motherf***ers post!! 

-

I also wanted to stick my head into the thread to say how fantastic was Rollins in the segment last night in the ring. He commanded incredibly well and was solid on the mic. Loving see him get stronger and stronger each week.

Ambrose as always was GOAT. Holy shit him stalking behind Lawler into the ring was just :banderas honestly he pulls me in more and more each week. I don't know how he keeps doing it but he does. 

The fact that we are getting a face/tweener Shield is making me squee! I wanted to see this before they went their separate ways. Their face off is gonna be a top four match on Summerslam card (still believing this is what is gonna happen)... Still super pumped watching these guys. Just pure talent! 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> DUN-DUN-DUUUN!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> The Shield is definetly on the same page again!
> Let's be honest, since their little mess within the team, everybody expected them to break up / a swerve / another accident in every fucking match.
> It was so clear for us all, we just waited and waited and waited for it.
> But what's now?
> They're getting along again, they're fine, it's like in the old days.
> It's great that way, 'cause the break up which is inevitable will definetly come, and when it does I won't be prepared! :banderas
> It'll be out of the sudden now, of course we still know it happens some day but kayfabe wise it'll be a "*NO WAY!!!!*" moment even MORE and I CAN'T WAIT!!!
> 
> Loved Ambrose's interaction with Lawler!!! :banderas
> Rollins' headbanging was fucking epic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It has to happen!
> 
> Edit: Lol answered to the Thread while I was still busy reading through it so sorry if I said something for the 10th time. :lol
> 
> ALSO CALLY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO enaldo enaldo enaldo
> *complains about it to Cally in Skype*



Rollins whipping his hair back and forth my god :lmao :lmao

I can't with him... Seriously, he is like a frigging teen chick and it is GRRRREAT 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> I saw this and I believe but don't quote me; someone is sending her death threats. The trolls were out in full force because they keep talking about Basic bitch and Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this slutty bussy showing off for everyone to see. Roman, you need to check your man boo!












That poor girl


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> i think every one will mark out when Dean goes super heel and goes bat shit insane and fucks up his team, everyone is going to hate him but deep down they'll still love the fucker XD, just thinking about how he will cause the end of the shield is making me mark out like a little kid, so many possibilities, wonder whats gonna happen at WM, will they have a major boiling point next week and something causes them to really hate each other? Or will kane be the cause of their destruction, i mean, speaking logically, even if something major were to happen, i don't even think it would be enough to cause the shield to break up, so my guess is, Kane does something or* maybe Dean joins his side or something along those lines, very interesting, can't wait to see *winks*


*

*

ambrose joining kane  i hope not. i still think we might get the triple threat at mania that kane sets up unless it's shield vs kane and 2 other randomers. 
also fran iv'e got the pic sorted but i'm don't wanna put it in the post your pic thread so i'll pm you it now.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Rollins on the mic last night..:shaq2


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Still cute though, love it that she had the balls to do that.


Whoever this girl is, I hate her but I admire her at the same time.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> 
> ambrose joining kane  i hope not. i still think we might get the triple threat at mania that kane sets up unless it's shield vs kane and 2 other randomers.
> also fran iv'e got the pic sorted but i'm don't wanna put it in the post your pic thread so i'll pm you it now.


I hope you're right and we get the triple treat at mania. But, if we don't as much as I don't want it I just hope the match is significant and something major happens. Hopefully we get the official match sooon.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> 
> ambrose joining kane  i hope not. i still think we might get the triple threat at mania that kane sets up unless it's shield vs kane and 2 other randomers.
> also fran iv'e got the pic sorted but i'm don't wanna put it in the post your pic thread so i'll pm you it now.



I see the words pic and PM but not my name  :lol

Anyway, my internet decided to be an asshole, so I'm unable to stream any videos right now :frustrate

Hopefully will get this sorted by Smackdown.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I see the words pic and PM but not my name  :lol
> 
> Anyway, my internet decided to be an asshole, so I'm unable to stream any videos right now :frustrate
> 
> Hopefully will get this sorted by Smackdown.


yeah heh we kinda showed each other what we look like last night.....i look normal as hell ^^ and im okay with that....anyway, back onto topic, 
i think, we'll get a major boiling point next week *winks*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> yeah heh we kinda showed each other what we look like last night.....i look normal as hell ^^ and im okay with that....anyway, back onto topic,
> i think, we'll get a major boiling point next week *winks*


Stop being so damn humble frannie, its annoying :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Stop being so damn humble frannie, its annoying :lol


what you mean by me being humble, im not giving my self any credit for what i look like XD, nor gloating about it , I aint like that


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

ontopic: Guess next week will show us what happens with the shield.

offtopic: guess bunny likes what she sees fran.. so you just have to deal with it


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> ontopic: Guess next week will show us what happens with the shield.
> 
> offtopic: guess bunny likes what she sees fran.. so you just have to deal with it


Yeah I do XD


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

alright, on topic *clears throat* maybe we get something major happening next week, or maybe the story progresses on SD cause lately they've been progressing the story more and more on there compared to Raw, god last night's raw was so boring...well for me it was XD


----------



## AndiH

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

So glad they're all back together again! Seeing Ambrose so happy makes me squee!

Long may it continue.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

for you it was boring but for the girls it seemed just like any other monday night 

Well yeah there's always smackdown. I did expect Kane to get somekind of revenge.. maybe he'l get it on SD.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> alright, on topic *clears throat* maybe we get something major happening next week, or maybe the story progresses on SD cause lately they've been progressing the story more and more on there compared to Raw, god last night's raw was so boring...well for me it was XD


Come on watching Batista stumble on his words and going at it with orton was so much fun 8*D

what you mean by that banez? XD


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> alright, on topic *clears throat* maybe we get something major happening next week, or maybe the story progresses on SD cause lately they've been progressing the story more and more on there compared to Raw, god last night's raw was so boring...well for me it was XD


iv'e still gotta watch raw actually, i was too busy chatting i missed everything.  why is everyone saying it was boring though, the few minutes of it i saw looked ok well apart from the end that dragged a bit...


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I thought it was boring too, minus the shield bits. If it weren't for the chat, I would have been done with Raw real quick.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> iv'e still gotta watch raw actually, i was too busy chatting i missed everything.  why is everyone saying it was boring though, the few minutes of it i saw looked ok well apart from the end that dragged a bit...


I tried rewatching raw today I really did, but playing farmheroes on my phone is a lot more interesting :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Come on watching Batista stumble on his words and going at it with orton was so much fun 8*D










noo...but i will admit, i did like Trips heeling it up and did think Orton did fairly well, Batista looks shit as always XD, "im leaving" "im back" what -_-


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Come on watching Batista stumble on his words and going at it with orton was so much fun 8*D
> 
> what you mean by that banez? XD


Batista stumbling was best part on RAW! That and Fandango failing with Goldust. For serious though the Authority segments were done nice. And the main event belt is getting the notification it should. Shame they can't succesfully book all talent as well.

what do i mean? You were hella excited of seeing us all (almost all) :lol



Frantics said:


> noo...but i will admit, i did like Trips heeling it up and did think Orton did fairly well, Batista looks shit as always XD, "im leaving" "im back" what -_-


I loved it when Renee asked him and he's like "i'm out of here" Why didn't crowd pop bit louder for that :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Nah HHH was GOATheeling and I loved it. Sheamus vs Titus O Neil was made interesting by Christian on commentary, nice promo between Cena and Wyatt and of course the Shield bits. Good enough show imo.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> noo...but i will admit, i did like Trips heeling it up and did think Orton did fairly well, Batista looks shit as always XD, "im leaving" "im back" what -_-


Yeah trips was the decent one, those other 2 on the other hand :side:




Banez said:


> Batista stumbling was the best part on RAW! That and Fandango failing with Goldust
> 
> what do i mean? You were hella excited of seeing us all (almost all) :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it when Renee asked him and he's like "i'm out of here" Why didn't crowd pop bit louder for that :lol


what happens in lala land stays in lala land so hush.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> iv'e still gotta watch raw actually, i was too busy chatting i missed everything.  why is everyone saying it was boring though, the few minutes of it i saw looked ok well apart from the end that dragged a bit...


i'll give you that, the first hour was nice maybe the first hour and half, the rest just completely went down the drain lol and yes that ending really did drag on, felt like it lasted 30 minutes XD


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> what happens in lala land stays in lala land so hush.


will you grace us with your presence at wrestlemania chat then? Or are you too busy with your internship?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> will you grace us with your presence at wrestlemania chat then? Or are you too busy with your internship?


No have my internship the day after :floyd1


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> No have my internship the day after :floyd1


a shame 

We clearly need Saturday night RAW :lol

Anyone got any guesses what happens with Shield on smackdown?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> a shame
> 
> We clearly need Saturday night RAW :lol
> 
> Anyone got any guesses what happens with Shield on smackdown?


I know it breaks my heart that I can't even watch mania live, it's one of the few ppv's that I always watch live. Reality sucks :gun:

I have no idea what could happen, maybe kane could help crack the shield a little more by letting ambrose drop the title or something.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

More and more each day, I glory at the marvel of that which is the booking of the Shield. Wether entirely planned upfront, or just some incredibly organic adaptation to what the WWE needs from them, wether it be heels, tweeners, faces, firmly together as a united front or struggling not to fall apart, as part of the authority, in league with Paul Heyman and CM Punk or defiantly in everyone's faces, it's absolute gold almost every single time they're on my tv screen. 

Despite all my scepticism, I can't help but feel like these three are making wrestling history. As are, if I may go on a quick tangent, Daniel Bryan's Yes-movement, and Bray Wyatt's family, although the latter is in a much earlier stage. This is a star maker moment for Bryan, and I hope he's enjoying the living hell out of it. But I digress...

As I was watching Triple H in the ring with Orton and Batista monday night on Raw, I couldn't help but think of the Shield. Here these three were, all former Evolution members, and that thought "oh hey, mini Evolution reunion, kinda sweet" must've passed through many a head right then and there (I know I know, I'm sure there were plenty that didn't care, either). And then my mind wandered to the Shield. Was this them in x years time? Many years from now, after all is said and done, will there be a moment where Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins, after a VERY long time, suddenly find themselves in the ring with eachother one more time? And will it send Goosebumps down your spine, as you sit there and think "Oh hey, mini Shield Reunion, sick!!" ? 

I've enjoyed the living hell out of the last months of Shieldy goodness, and am quite confident that I will continue to do so for the next few more, whatever the wrestlinggods have in store for us. Wether it be as face badasses, reluctant tweeners, together or apart. 

Believe in the Shield.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Thats what i would do with the Shield... have Ambrose drop the title due to Kane interference. And then have retaliation from the SHield next week.

Though the triple threat at mania is still slight possibility.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> a shame
> 
> We clearly need Saturday night RAW :lol
> 
> Anyone got any guesses what happens with Shield on smackdown?


LMAO, we have something like that on TV in the Netherlands these days (for however long it lasts), but they show RAW about two weeks later than aired. So yeah.. that's not gonna work for me...


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Thats what i would do with the Shield... have Ambrose drop the title due to Kane interference. And then have retaliation from the SHield next week.
> 
> Though the triple threat at mania is still slight possibility.


i mean i know whats gonn.....uh nevermind, anyway, uh i don't know, on smackdown, anything can really happen, and i'm gonna mark out the moment it happens


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Bearodactyl said:


> LMAO, we have something like that on TV in the Netherlands these days (for however long it lasts), but they show RAW about two weeks later than aired. So yeah.. that's not gonna work for me...


they do that in Brussels too but they also air shows that are 2-3 weeks old and the dubbing is hilarious. Imagine hearing AJ lee with a male voice fpalm that's the shit I have to deal with.




Frantics said:


> i mean i know whats gonn.....uh nevermind, anyway, uh i don't know, on smackdown, anything can really happen, and i'm gonna mark out the moment it happens


hush


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> they do that in Brussels too but they also air shows that are 2-3 weeks old and the dubbing is hilarious. Imagine hearing AJ lee with a male voice fpalm that's the shit I have to deal with.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

It's soo funny when they dub tv shows n stuff and like some series just have 1 voice actor dubbing whole series.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> It's soo funny when they dub tv shows n stuff and like some series just have 1 voice actor dubbing whole series.


Well I have 2 and their voices are annoying :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

oh god that would be annoying...hells to the no on that one


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Sup? Anyone here?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Sup? Anyone here?


*shouts*

can you hear me ?

me ??

me ???? (echo)


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> *shouts*
> 
> can you hear me ?
> 
> me ??
> 
> me ???? (echo)


YES!!! I CAN HEAR YOU!! CAN YOU HEAR ME?!?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> YES!!! I CAN HEAR YOU!! CAN YOU HEAR ME?!?


SHOUT LOUDER I CAN'T HEAR YOU :lmao

whats up?

enjoyed the monday's shield segment?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*










Can I join, Devil and Banez


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

by all means wynter :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Is here too, long day of working yay -_- but glad I'm home now


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Fran: were you able to get the info? *wink*


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Cindel looking like the most suspicious person in the world :lmao


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Fran: were you able to get the info? *wink*


Yeah, they should be there and now that I think about it, it's fan axcess so why wouldn't the be there, as far as I know they should be there, and heh I'm going with my cousin to SD backstage so fun times will be had ^^ I will put on a good word for all of ya


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Cindel looking like the most suspicious person in the world :lmao



Who me? Watcha talking about?




Frantics said:


> Yeah, they should be there and now that I think about it, it's fan axcess so why wouldn't the be there, as far as I know they should be there, and heh I'm going with my cousin to SD backstage so fun times will be had ^^ I will put on a good word for all of ya


My friend really wants to go and she doesn't want to pay if they're not going to be there. I just wished they release the list so we can make our decisions already. We're planning on getting our drank on after the HOF. 
Thanks boo


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Who me? Watcha talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend really wants to go and she doesn't want to pay if they're not going to be there. I just wished they release the list so we can make our decisions already. We're planning on getting our drank on after the HOF.
> Thanks boo


No props always happy to help a fellow friend out ^^, also just in case, why don't you do it Friday or Saturday, I know for a fact they will be there


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> No props always happy to help a fellow friend out ^^, also just in case, why don't you do it Friday or Saturday, I know for a fact they will be there


We're arriving Saturday late afternoon then HOF after.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> We're arriving Saturday late afternoon then HOF after.


Oh okay, I hope they are there for ya which I assume and as far as I know, they should be


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> SHOUT LOUDER I CAN'T HEAR YOU :lmao
> 
> whats up?
> 
> enjoyed the monday's shield segment?


OF COURSE I DID!! AND YOU?!?!


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Smackdown rage!! 



Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler



Ok. I just read the smackdown spoiler and looks like my worst fear is being realized for the Shield for Mania. They're being totally shafted it seems by being put against Kane and the NAO at mania. 

3 old has-beens. Ugh. The Shield and Wyatts could've been the match of the night. The Shield against any younger team would've been a great match to watch. But I don't want them in a match against Kane and NAO ... Damn it WWE. They were doing so well until now. 

I hope I'm wrong and this rage is unwarranted. The Shield need to stay as far away from those jokers as possible if they're to have a great match


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> OF COURSE I DID!! AND YOU?!?!


yup.



Spoiler: smackdown spoiler



Horrified of what will happen on smackdown -.-


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Smackdown rage!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I just read the smackdown spoiler and looks like my worst fear is being realized for the Shield for Mania. They're being totally shafted it seems by being put against Kane and the NAO at mania.
> 
> 3 old has-beens. Ugh. The Shield and Wyatts could've been the match of the night. The Shield against any younger team would've been a great match to watch. But I don't want them in a match against Kane and NAO ... Damn it WWE. They were doing so well until now.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and this rage is unwarranted. The Shield need to stay as far away from those jokers as possible if they're to have a great match






























I'm nopeing the fuck out of that. I refuse to believe WWE would do that our boys. I'm in denial, I don't give a fuck.

God, they couldn't even give us Luke and Rowan  fpalm


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Smackdown rage!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I just read the smackdown spoiler and looks like my worst fear is being realized for the Shield for Mania. They're being totally shafted it seems by being put against Kane and the NAO at mania.
> 
> 3 old has-beens. Ugh. The Shield and Wyatts could've been the match of the night. The Shield against any younger team would've been a great match to watch. But I don't want them in a match against Kane and NAO ... Damn it WWE. They were doing so well until now.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and this rage is unwarranted. The Shield need to stay as far away from those jokers as possible if they're to have a great match





Spoiler: Smackdown



:fpalm WHY?!? The fuck Why?? Well, I guess is better than nothing.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

After reading the SD spoilers, I think it is safe to say that The Shield are no longer heels.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I want to kill myself. Even worse than the Ascension.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah, because *spoilers* did such an uplifting job for the tag division :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> The queen has spoken :banderas leave some scraps for us will ya.
> 
> If raw wouldn't be so damn boring I would sell the show. Besides the conversation with frannie was way too interesting.
> 
> No matter what he does, no matter what happens i'll still love that crazy little shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should teach this bitch a lesson about what happens when you touch Bunny's belongings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still cute though, love it that she had the balls to do that.


*hides Seth*

:lmao oh yeah. Who cared about Raw after the Shield segment when Fran was so much more interesting? Oh wait, Wynter did...kinda 

OMG :lmao :lmao Could never ever do that.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollins whipping his hair back and forth my god :lmao :lmao
> 
> I can't with him... *Seriously, he is like a frigging teen chick and it is GRRRREAT*


The mental image from this comment :lmao



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> iv'e still gotta watch raw actually, i was too busy chatting i missed everything.  why is everyone saying it was boring though, the few minutes of it i saw looked ok well apart from the end that dragged a bit...


Trips ranting was fun to watch :lol But aside from that and Shield, I can't remember much else that was worth switching windows for.

And I want your pic too, Punky!



Banez said:


> a shame
> 
> We clearly need Saturday night RAW :lol
> 
> Anyone got any guesses what happens with Shield on smackdown?


I agree with Saturday night Raw *sigh* I hate having to bounce between work and chat.

I bet Kane throws everything including the kitchen sink at them :lol



psycho bunny said:


> I know it breaks my heart that I can't even watch mania live, it's one of the few ppv's that I always watch live. Reality sucks :gun:


Same here. I'm still trying to figure out how I can enjoy 4 hours of WM without killing my work ethic.



psycho bunny said:


> they do that in Brussels too but they also air shows that are 2-3 weeks old and the dubbing is hilarious. Imagine hearing AJ lee with a male voice fpalm that's the shit I have to deal with.


:lmao :lmao :lmao



Frantics said:


> Yeah, they should be there and now that I think about it, it's fan axcess so why wouldn't the be there, as far as I know they should be there, and heh I'm going with my cousin to SD backstage so fun times will be had ^^ I will put on a good word for all of ya


You're wonderful, Fran :cheer :dance



Reaper Jones said:


> Smackdown rage!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I just read the smackdown spoiler and looks like my worst fear is being realized for the Shield for Mania. They're being totally shafted it seems by being put against Kane and the NAO at mania.
> 
> 3 old has-beens. Ugh. The Shield and Wyatts could've been the match of the night. The Shield against any younger team would've been a great match to watch. But I don't want them in a match against Kane and NAO ... Damn it WWE. They were doing so well until now.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and this rage is unwarranted. The Shield need to stay as far away from those jokers as possible if they're to have a great match





Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler



The whaaa










I mean, if only the NAO had been relevant since showing that they were in cahoots with the Authority, FINE. But they haven't!

So what exactly will Rowan and Harper be up to at WM? Window dressing?


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

ARE Y ou FUCKING KIDDING ME....oh wait heh I know what's gonn... Uh Errm anyway yeah boo on that for like totally doing that. *winks


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> ARE Y ou FUCKING KIDDING ME....oh wait heh I know what's gonn... Uh Errm anyway yeah boo on that for like totally doing that. *winks


SHUSH. No sharing of secrets.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> SHUSH. No sharing of secrets.


Oh hush lol I don't spoil shit , just saying it will be interesting is all, as all shield segments are


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Oh hush lol I don't spoil shit , just saying it will be interesting is all, as all shield segments are


We'll see... if I start raising a racket in here :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> We'll see... if I start raising a racket in here :lol


Why would you blame that on me xD that's wwes fault xD


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Why would you blame that on me xD that's wwes fault xD


you're the one with connections :lol

i'm not gonna prejudge the whole thing yet. Will see how it will go.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Why would you blame that on me xD that's wwes fault xD


Aww, Fran, I won't blame you  I don't want to get on your bad side, remember? :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> you're the one with connections :lol
> 
> i'm not gonna prejudge the whole thing yet. Will see how it will go.





JacqSparrow said:


> Aww, Fran, I won't blame you  I don't want to get on your bad side, remember? :lol


Yeah so what if I have connections, I don't spoil things, I have sat here and enjoyed the show like the rest of you when I really known for like 2 months now, anyway yes yo wouldn't like to see me when I'm angry, I'll release my delusional/physco gimmick


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Yeah so what if I have connections, I don't spoil things, I have sat here and enjoyed the show like the rest of you when I really known for like 2 months now


You haven't for that i commend you. It says about your character to be able keep stuff in i'm sure you'd like to talk about but you can't


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Just read the spoiler...


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> You haven't for that i commend you. It says about your character to be able keep stuff in i'm sure you'd like to talk about but you can't


At the beginning it was like that, now it really doesn't bother me


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao Telos perfectly encompassing my feelings with dat gif.

The one thing I DIDN'T want to happen was _them_ coming anywhere near our boys.

HAS WWE FORGOTTEN ABOUT LUKE AND ERIK???

I mean, yeah, Rowan is forgettable, but Luke Harper damn it!


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Lol @ what I started in this thread


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I mean, yeah, Rowan is forgettable, but Luke Harper damn it!


*wipes wynters chin* sorry you were bit drooling there :lol

Anywhoo i'm off to sleep so i expect 20+ pages of feedback on those spoilers.. i shall see if i was any close when i wake up so gn


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Telos perfectly encompassing my feelings with dat gif.
> 
> The one thing I DIDN'T want to happen was _them_ coming anywhere near our boys.
> 
> HAS WWE FORGOTTEN ABOUT LUKE AND ERIK???
> 
> I mean, yeah, Rowan is forgettable, but Luke Harper damn it!


Travesty :no: We went from Shield vs Wyatts to THIS.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Telos perfectly encompassing my feelings with dat gif.
> 
> The one thing I DIDN'T want to happen was _them_ coming anywhere near our boys.
> 
> HAS WWE FORGOTTEN ABOUT LUKE AND ERIK???
> 
> I mean, yeah, Rowan is forgettable, but Luke Harper damn it!


Rowan/Harper are only there for Hogan to get his last hurrah. They'll be trying to run interference on Cena throughout the match with Hogan making multiple saves ... 

or in the end they'll try to gang up on Cena before the two superheroes flatten all three with a bunch of chairshots and indulge in their old guy young guy posing orgy over the Wyatt's rotting corpses.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Just...just how guys! Just how the hell did two of WWE's hottest acts come to this??!!

:no:

Wyatts and Shield put on MOTY so far and make fans mark the fuck out on a daily basis and _this_ is their reward at WresleMania?

Shield vs Old Slow Fucker feat. Has Beens

Luke and Harper with no match at WrestleMania so far or some meaningless filler to flesh out the lower card.

Bray vs Cena, which will probably end with Luke, Rowan and Bray receiving big boots, leg drops and AA's galore. Then Cena and Hogan will pose over their carcasses as the crowd stares in horror :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


















Yeah, I'm being dramatic..but still :lol And shut up Franny, I know! 


EDIT:


Spoiler: Smackdown talk



Tweener Shield is definitely looking more and more legit with each passing show. They seemed to be the faces in that fatal four tag match according to reports. They got singled out by all the heel teams too.

There were also Shield chants and pops for them when they got up from their beat down. They were also performing babyface-esque moves at that.

Kane even got some good heat when he and NAO beat them down.

It will be interesting to see how fast the crowd gets behind Shield now that they're tweeners 

There was some Reigns vs Cesaro teasing so that's freaking awesome :mark: A brawl between those two :lenny :homer

Less awesome...the Reigns vs Kane teasing....OH GOD PLEEEEEAASE DONT' DO THIS TO ME!!! Please listen to me Wrestling Gods. Roman does _not_ deserve a match as terrible as one with Kane at something big as WrestleMania. Kane has been in plenty shitty matches, so he's used to it. 

Don't ruin Reigns' singles career before it even started 

And Dean/Rollins vs NAO at Mania???











NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO









They did fuck all for Usos and they won't do shit for our boys either. Go away damn it! Go back behind the scenes like you're supposed to :lol

"Ohhhhh you didn't know??!"

Nope, and I never want to know :lmao


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Bray Wyatt is getting an opportunity to go against the face of the WWE after debuting 10 months earlier, I'm sure he's not complaining. Harper & Rowan are probably just happy to be doing anything at WM. As for The Shield, it'd be nice if they were doing something bigger but all 3 guys are in their mid-20s, they'll be given plenty of chances in the future to do something more substantial at WM in the future. No reason to feel bad for those guys, just be relieved they're not in that silly battle royal.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Very true. I'm just being dramatic just to be dramatic. Just making fun of it 

Yes, the guys are very young and have many chances to have their WrestleMania moments, but looking at the great build up and storylines with Wyatts/Shield, I believe many expected WWE to capitalize on it big time; to see the grand finale to one of the biggest stables in recent times(Shield) and the reign of terror of a new stable(Wyatt) and a potential top heel (Bray).

We just don't want it all to get fucked in the end.

Can a lot of overreacting and impatience be going on? Of course, we wrestling fans get passionate and restless sometimes. So many have high hopes for these guys and just want to see them treated right and prosper.

We've already seen talents with promising futures have their momentum killed and have the WWE drop the ball with them.

But, it's always the wait and see game, And that's all we can really do


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The nice thing about the match is the Shield is 100% going over. THE NEW STREAK IS BORN BABY


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Just...just how guys! Just how the hell did two of WWE's hottest acts come to this??!!
> 
> :no:
> 
> Wyatts and Shield put on MOTY so far and make fans mark the fuck out on a daily basis and _this_ is their reward at WresleMania?
> 
> Shield vs Old Slow Fucker feat. Has Beens
> 
> Luke and Harper with no match at WrestleMania so far or some meaningless filler to flesh out the lower card.
> 
> Bray vs Cena, which will probably end with Luke, Rowan and Bray receiving big boots, leg drops and AA's galore. Then Cena and Hogan will pose over their carcasses as the crowd stares in horror :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm being dramatic..but still :lol And shut up Franny, I know!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown talk
> 
> 
> 
> Tweener Shield is definitely looking more and more legit with each passing show. They seemed to be the faces in that fatal four tag match according to reports. They got singled out by all the heel teams too.
> 
> There were also Shield chants and pops for them when they got up from their beat down. They were also performing babyface-esque moves at that.
> 
> Kane even got some good heat when he and NAO beat them down.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how fast the crowd gets behind Shield now that they're tweeners
> 
> There was some Reigns vs Cesaro teasing so that's freaking awesome :mark: A brawl between those two :lenny :homer
> 
> Less awesome...the Reigns vs Kane teasing....OH GOD PLEEEEEAASE DONT' DO THIS TO ME!!! Please listen to me Wrestling Gods. Roman does _not_ deserve a match as terrible as one with Kane at something big as WrestleMania. Kane has been in plenty shitty matches, so he's used to it.
> 
> Don't ruin Reigns' singles career before it even started
> 
> And Dean/Rollins vs NAO at Mania???
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> They did fuck all for Usos and they won't do shit for our boys either. Go away damn it! Go back behind the scenes like you're supposed to :lol
> 
> "Ohhhhh you didn't know??!"
> 
> Nope, and I never want to know :lmao


Well, I guess favorites had to get buried since your husband's getting into the main event of WM, Wynter :lol



Spoiler: SD



But seriously, c'mon--the Wyatts as the Authority's new bodyguards make more sense than NAO. They are so way past their prime. Especially after Harper's amazing performance, they can't just leave him to be leg-dropped and AA'd (that image is a NIGHTMARE). Please let this not be true.










Reigns vs Cesaro would indeed be great, though.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



kennedy=god said:


> Bray Wyatt is getting an opportunity to go against the face of the WWE after debuting 10 months earlier, I'm sure he's not complaining. Harper & Rowan are probably just happy to be doing anything at WM. As for The Shield, it'd be nice if they were doing something bigger but all 3 guys are in their mid-20s, they'll be given plenty of chances in the future to do something more substantial at WM in the future. No reason to feel bad for those guys, just be relieved they're not in that silly battle royal.


It's not the guys individually that I'm worried about because they will have multiple WM opportunities. 

However, I'm pretty sure that they won't be together come WM31 and so their only WM as The Shield needed to be a big one and could've been as well since they were the leading faction of the year.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

These spoilers fpalm wish i could post gifs on my phone to unleash my wrath of feelings. Like iron sheiky would say "facking bullshiet". Frannie please your character will be a pussy compared to mine, bought my face paint yesterday and i have my eyes on these cool eye contacts but i'll wait with those till i start going to school. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Fuck. Those SD spoilers fpalm


----------



## just1988

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*I've not seen the Smackdown spoilers but I'm loving what they're doing with the Shield. One minute you think they're breaking up, next they're staying together, breaking up, turning face etc. etc.

The only weak thing is that they're doing a similar thing with Swagger/Cesaro too, lazy story-telling.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah Swagger/Cesaro are undergoing something similar but I think they'll stick with The Shield as a unit a little longer while we could see Real Americans splitting up by Mania.

Also,



Spoiler: Smackdown



Looks like it's gonna be Shield vs NAO and Kane at Mania. Congrats WWE for picking the worst 3 possible opponents for your hottest stable in years fpalm


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> These spoilers fpalm wish i could post gifs on my phone to unleash my wrath of feelings. Like iron sheiky would say "facking bullshiet". Frannie please your character will be a pussy compared to mine, bought my face paint yesterday and i have my eyes on these cool eye contacts but i'll wait with those till i start going to school


Ooh, what kind of contacts? And what look are you going for with the face paint?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Trips ranting was fun to watch :lol But aside from that and Shield, I can't remember much else that was worth switching windows for.

*And I want your pic too, Punky!
*

ok i'll send it once i get back from work gotta leave in a min. 




Spoiler: smackdown spoiler



* Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose vs. 3MB vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Cesaro and Jack Swagger in a #1 contender's match is up next. The match ended in a no contest. A huge brawl broke out. Kane ran down and laid out Roman Reigns at ringside. Reigns and Kane fought up the ramp until The New Age Outlaws came out to help beat down Reigns. Kane and The Outlaws ended up beating down The Shield and standing over them. i knew this would happen :sad: why wouldn't they just carry the wyatt fued for a bit longer ? at this point i'm just happy that there on the card and not stuck in the andre battle royale.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Ooh, what kind of contacts? And what look are you going for with the face paint?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I want to use the Alex delarge look for my gimmick but i want to make it look more extreme with white face paint. The contacts are icy blue.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> * Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose vs. 3MB vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Cesaro and Jack Swagger in a #1 contender's match is up next. The match ended in a no contest. A huge brawl broke out. Kane ran down and laid out Roman Reigns at ringside. Reigns and Kane fought up the ramp until The New Age Outlaws came out to help beat down Reigns. Kane and The Outlaws ended up beating down The Shield and standing over them. i knew this would happen :sad: why wouldn't they just carry the wyatt fued for a bit longer ? at this point i'm just happy that there on the card and not stuck in the andre battle royale.





Spoiler: smackdown spoiler



I would take their involvement in the Rumble over this farce any day of the week. At least then you know given the state of the mid-card and Shield's (especially Reigns') position, one of the boys would be walking away with the trophy ... or at the very least creating moments worth remembering them for.

Shield vs Kane/NAO is an absolute travesty and a slap in their face. But I probably see HHH justifying this as a position between the midcard and upper card since it's his buddies ...


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Is your gimmick kinda based on Alex DeLarge too? Coz if you could cut promos in Nadsat, it'd be fucking incredible :mark: :mark:

Do it devotchka I beg you :lol

And have that Beethoven music Alex listens to as your entrance. I'm gonna become your biggest fan :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I want to use the Alex delarge look for my gimmick but i want to make it look more extreme with white face paint. The contacts are icy blue.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oooooh, that's a really cool look. I like (Y)
Picturing that with white face paint and striking blue eyes and that eyelash thing is :mark:

I'm very curious what your moveset will be like with such a look  Are you going to use the cane as a prop?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I just want a promo in Nadsat and Bunny handing out Korova milkbars to the fans. GOAT. Do it Bunny :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Is your gimmick kinda based on Alex DeLarge too? Coz if you could cut promos in Nadsat, it'd be fucking incredible :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it devotchka I beg you :lol
> 
> 
> 
> And have that Beethoven music Alex listens to as your entrance. I'm gonna become your biggest fan :lol



I would use him as a reference but i don't want to be an exact copy of Alex delarge, and I'm not sure about the Beethoven music though :lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Don't talk to me Raven cause you are useless :lol 

KO Bossy gave the most comprehensive help/answer with my NJPW trouble. He put you to shame :no:


Seriously Bunny. You have to go full out with this now. You can't go half awesome, go all the way amazing with it :mark: :mark:

I'd seriously mark out for you and cheer the loudest :lol Your potential promos and entrance :banderas
I love me a good character in wrestling, so you already sold me


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oooooh, that's a really cool look. I like (Y)
> 
> Picturing that with white face paint and striking blue eyes and that eyelash thing is :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very curious what your moveset will be like with such a look  Are you going to use the cane as a prop?



Haven't found a nice cane yet only the kinds for old people but I'm on the look


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Don't talk to me Raven cause you are useless :lol
> 
> KO Bossy gave the most comprehensive help/answer with my NJPW trouble. He put you to shame :no:
> 
> 
> Seriously Bunny. You have to go full out with this now. You can't go half awesome, go all the way amazing with it :mark: :mark:
> 
> I'd seriously mark out for you and cheer the loudest :lol Your potential promos and entrance :banderas
> I love me a good character in wrestling, so you already sold me



Thanks that's really sweet ^^. I really want to stand out more then the typical valet that hangs on a wrestlers arm all the time. I've been practicing a lot in english for my mic skills and i have watched some movies and series for references i really hope this will work.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Just retain that sadistic side to him and I'll love you. I always imagined you'd be a babyface for some reason :lol I mean your username says Psycho but still :lol

Have a sickass DDT or something as your finisher maybe :


Also,



Spoiler: Smackdown



Another reason I hate it is because against any other 3 guys, The Shield would have a great match. Kane and NAO are probably the 3 worst workers you could pit against the boys.

NAO is a novelty act- they rely on nostalgia pops, so as heels their in ring work, esp. Road Dogg's suffers a great deal. Just the thought of Ambrose and Rollins selling for them fpalm

Just make it quick. The Shield shouldn't struggle to beat these three guys, so make them look dominant. Excited for a babyface Shield but these 3 were really the worst possible opponents WWE could have picked.




*EDIT:* Yeah Bossy's your guy, he must have written a LONG essay :lol Honestly I figured I'd have to write a long one as well but was occupied with work and our E-Fed PPV writing where I'm fighting for the World Title so :lol

Go on now, no sell me :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Thanks Punky!



Spoiler: SD



Why is Dean in a number one contender's match for the tag titles though? That was utterly random. Hope we an explanation.





Reaper Jones said:


> Spoiler: smackdown spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I would take their involvement in the Rumble over this farce any day of the week. At least then you know given the state of the mid-card and Shield's (especially Reigns') position, one of the boys would be walking away with the trophy ... or at the very least creating moments worth remembering them for.
> 
> Shield vs Kane/NAO is an absolute travesty and a slap in their face. But I probably see HHH justifying this as a position between the midcard and upper card since it's his buddies ...


I still prefer this to the battle royal, though. Their involvement in that wouldn't really do anything we haven't already seen. At least with this match, they have their own spotlight and roles to play in the Authority angle.

@Bunny Wow! Send us a pic soon so we'll see what you look like.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Just retain that sadistic side to him and I'll love you. I always imagined you'd be a babyface for some reason :lol I mean your username says Psycho but still :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Have a sickass DDT or something as your finisher maybe :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason I hate it is because against any other 3 guys, The Shield would have a great match. Kane and NAO are probably the 3 worst workers you could pit against the boys.
> 
> 
> 
> NAO is a novelty act- they rely on nostalgia pops, so as heels their in ring work, esp. Road Dogg's suffers a great deal. Just the thought of Ambrose and Rollins selling for them fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> Just make it quick. The Shield shouldn't struggle to beat these three guys, so make them look dominant. Excited for a babyface Shield but these 3 were really the worst possible opponents WWE could have picked.



That's what I'm going for and why you think i would be a baby face :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Because they're saving Roman for that GOAT singles match with Kane! :mark: :mark: :mark:





fpalm


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Thanks that's really sweet ^^. I really want to stand out more then the typical valet that hangs on a wrestlers arm all the time. I've been practicing a lot in english for my mic skills and i have watched some movies and series for references i really hope this will help


:dance :cheer

Let me know if you need any help with your English (sorry, that's about the biggest contribution I can make since I make a living off being an actual grammar Nazi)

Goodness, Roman vs Kane...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Because they're saving Roman for that GOAT singles match with Kane! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm


would assume you would be happy. Two of your favourites in the ring same time


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Reigns vs Kane :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

My body isn't ready for that awesomeness :lol Unless it's like a 5 minute match. If Reigns adopts a more babyface style and quickens the pace, it could be decent. You can't expect more than decent from a Kane match now :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> :dance :cheer
> 
> Let me know if you need any help with your English (sorry, that's about the biggest contribution I can make since I make a living off being an actual grammar Nazi)
> 
> Goodness, Roman vs Kane...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Aaaw that's so sweet thank you and I will if i write something. To be on topic: i really can't wait the reaction of the haters when reigns take on Kane fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Because they're saving Roman for that GOAT singles match with Kane! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm


oh jesus. they are determined to expose Reigns, aren't they?

Kane is so past it these days that Bryan struggled to have a good match with him. Reigns is not going to be able to carry his old ass when it should be Kane doing the carrying as a vet.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I would use him as a reference but i don't want to be an exact copy of Alex delarge, and I'm not sure about the Beethoven music though :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hey I wish you luck I really do girl , and heh we will see I'm a pretty physcotic person she I'm in my character, imagine a mixture of Heath ledgers joker and Bray Wyatt out together, it's kind of what my gimmick is , and I've debuted my character in backyard wrestling and shows my cousin it. Says "you have a chance to have/be one of the best characters and successful person" anyway so what's your gimmick gonna be, I'm curious, curiosity killed the Franny Fran


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> That's what I'm going for and why you think i would be a baby face :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Haven't seen any signs of a mean streak in you so far maybe that's why :lol All the best though, upload a video once you have a match or something (Y)


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Hey I wish you luck I really do girl , and heh we will see I'm a pretty physcotic person she I'm in my character, imagine a mixture of Heath ledgers joker and Bray Wyatt out together, it's kind of what my gimmick is , and I've debuted my character in backyard wrestling and shows my cousin it. Says "you have a chance to have/be one of the best characters and successful person" anyway so what's your gimmick gonna be, I'm curious, curiosity killed the Franny Fran



I've attended a class a couple of weeks back and the trainer who is a former ecw and wwf wrestler says i have the look so fingers crossed. If i do well and make a debut i will post something. And i'm not going to post everything about my future gimmick in here what if someone steals my stuff :lol 
And thanks ^^ good luck to you too

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I've attended a class a couple of weeks back and the trainer who is a former ecw and wwf wrestler says i have the look so fingers crossed. If i do well and make a debut i will post something. And i'm not going to post everything about my future gimmick in here what if someone steals my stuff :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


True, well for me it's not like someone can come and do my job as that gimmick perfectly Soo xD and I wish you look Bunny I really do, heh who knows maybe we will see each other ^^


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Raven, you have missed Bunny's sadistic side in chat :lmao

You don't even KNOW! :lol And she looks like such a sweet girl in her pic 


Yeah, WWE is determined to put Roman with workers slow/inexperienced/injured workers. I'm amazed they haven't learned their lesson yet with his lukewarm singles match reactions.
The boys is still green WWE! Give him experienced and young workers who can go in the ring. Oh, and stop trying to make Roman this slow worker. It's terrible right now lol 

Sheesh, can you imagine if they pulled the trigger on a Kane vs Roman match at _WrestleMania_? Oh man, this forum will feast on that terrible that would be that match :lmao

But I am looking forward for a


Spoiler



Cesaro


 vs Reigns since, according to SmackDown spoiler reports, was teased.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i agree with wynter about bunny.

I'm gonna refrain from guessing who faces n who until the match is confirmed. Aslong it's not confirmed there's still a chance for something else.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Btw Wynter, forward me that Bossy PM will you? I wanna see his recommendations and read the essay :lol And make it even better of course :side:

Damn, I really haven't seen anybody's pic outside of Vicky and Caly.

Oh fuck, Caly left right? Can't believe I only just remembered- I saw her post yesterday  Do what you gotta do girl, hopefully we see you again (Y) You could even become a part timer if you wish :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> True, well for me it's not like someone can come and do my job as that gimmick perfectly Soo xD and I wish you look Bunny I really do, heh who knows maybe we will see each other ^^



I stick with my two feet on the ground, i was born in the wrong country to do this. But if i can do some amateur wrestling and be good at it i'd be so happy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Thanks Punky!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Dean in a number one contender's match for the tag titles though? That was utterly random. Hope we an explanation.


This makes no sense
I think that was a mistake of websites, they exchanged the names.
The match was announced Seth and Roman.
Kane vs Roman = Roman loves to see the guy look bad (Y)


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Get ready to see a glorious reply, Raven! 

And, you can get a pic of me when you send me one of you :lol That how we did it in chat.


Except for Punky, she hasn't given me hers yet :side:



And, yeah Banez, I'm going to do the wait and see game again with WWE. I've had faith in WWE's booking when it comes to the boys this whole time, no point in stopping now, especially based on assumptions


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Nah



Spoiler



Reigns was on the outside and he brawled with Kane. NAO came out later to aid Kane in beating up Reigns.

Rollins and Ambrose were in the match. They did their synchronized suicide dives and all. Ambrose played Ricky Morton while Rollins worked the hot tag I guess. Later the remaining three teams beat them up inside the ring.

Lol, who would've thought we'd see 3MB beating up The Shield :lmao :lmao



EDIT: Wynter, yeah YOU get ready for my edits to it which will make it even better :side: Anyway yeah forward it 

Did he go on about 1990's AJPW with Misawa, Kobashi and Kawada too? :lol

And yeah I got that pic deal with you, Punky and Vicky now :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I stick with my two feet on the ground, i was born in the wrong country to do this. But if i can do some amateur wrestling and be good at it i'd be so happy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's pretty awesome, wish you the best of luck , and today I'm leaving to go with cousin for SD, anyway yeah hopefully mah size won't be a factor in this


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> That's pretty awesome, wish you the best of luck , and today I'm leaving to go with cousin for SD, anyway yeah hopefully mah size won't be a factor in this



Thanks good luck to you too. And Ugh that's so cool frannie have fun and believe in yourself there are many great short wrestlers these days. I don't think i'll ever have that problem I'm tall :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns was on the outside and he brawled with Kane. NAO came out later to aid Kane in beating up Reigns.
> 
> Rollins and Ambrose were in the match. They did their synchronized suicide dives and all. Ambrose played Ricky Morton while Rollins worked the hot tag I guess. Later the remaining three teams beat them up inside the ring.
> 
> Lol, who would've thought we'd see 3MB beating up The Shield :lmao :lmao





Spoiler



But the match announced was



> Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns vs. Cesaro and Jack Swagger vs. 3MB vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel







I understand nothing


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Get ready to see a glorious reply, Raven!
> 
> And, you can get a pic of me when you send me one of you :lol That how we did it in chat.
> 
> 
> Except for Punky, she hasn't given me hers yet :side:
> 
> 
> 
> And, yeah Banez, I'm going to do the wait and see game again with WWE. I've had faith in WWE's booking when it comes to the boys this whole time, no point in stopping now, especially based on assumptions



I make people do the most awesome stuff in the chat i'll really miss it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Thanks good luck to you too. And Ugh that's so cool frannie have fun and believe in yourself there are many great short wrestlers these days. I don't think i'll ever have that problem I'm tall :lol



based on your pic i thought you wouldn't be taller than me. But well i guess i misjudged your lenght


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Banez said:


> based on your pic i thought you wouldn't be taller than me. But well i guess i misjudged your lenght



I'm 173 centimeters tall i don't know how much that is in american sizes but I'm taller then the average women here 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But the match announced was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand nothing





Spoiler



No no it was a mistake. They corrected it later. It was Dean and Seth in the match against 3MB, Rybaxel and Real Americans.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I'm 173 centimeters tall i don't know how much that is in american sizes but I'm taller then the average women here
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



That's a good height. You can add some nice kicks and power moves to your arsenal. And choke the opponents in the corner with your legs if you wanna do some fanservice :lol

But yeah that's pretty tall. I'm like 180-181 cms so stopped just shy of 6 feet and I hate it :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Bunny is only 5'6 -____- you would be fine in America :lol 

And that is true, Bunny did somehow get everyone to share their pics and names too I believe.

Sneaky little devil she is :side:


Hopefully, by time Bunny comes a huge star in the Women's Division on WWE, they will treat their female wrestlers with some damn respect lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No no it was a mistake. They corrected it later. It was Dean and Seth in the match against 3MB, Rybaxel and Real Americans.


OK
Why?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm whole 3 cm shorter than bunny :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bunny is only 5'6 -____- you would be fine in America :lol
> 
> And that is true, Bunny did somehow get everyone to share their pics and names too I believe.
> 
> Sneaky little devil she is :side:
> 
> 
> Hopefully, by time Bunny comes a huge star in the Women's Division on WWE, they will treat their female wrestlers with some damn respect lol



Yeah the names was a part me too :lol. And i'd love to live in america i tower over everyone here because everyone is so damn short. I'm taller then some men :side:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I really wanted to reach that 6 feet mark since my childhood. Stopped an inch short of it so I'm wondering if I should wear lifts :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Bunny, _I'm_ tall as fuck :lol. And even then, there are chicks taller than me and a lot who are as tall as me.

I used to tower over all the boys, but once I got to the last year of my high school, I was fine for the most part. I still tower over guys who are average height though :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Frantics said:


> Hey I wish you luck I really do girl , and heh we will see I'm a pretty physcotic person she I'm in my character, imagine a mixture of Heath ledgers joker and Bray Wyatt out together, it's kind of what my gimmick is , and I've debuted my character in backyard wrestling and shows my cousin it. Says "you have a chance to have/be one of the best characters and successful person" anyway so what's your gimmick gonna be, I'm curious, curiosity killed the Franny Fran


I think I'm going to be a fan already :lol
I always love that kind of character. Which also means I'll love Bunny's character.




psycho bunny said:


> I've attended a class a couple of weeks back and the trainer who is a former ecw and wwf wrestler says i have the look so fingers crossed. If i do well and make a debut i will post something. And i'm not going to post everything about my future gimmick in here what if someone steals my stuff :lol
> And thanks ^^ good luck to you too


:cheer




Frantics said:


> True, well for me it's not like someone can come and do my job as that gimmick perfectly Soo xD and I wish you look Bunny I really do, heh who knows maybe we will see each other ^^


Would be awesome if you actually met and worked together. 




Quoth the Raven said:


> Damn, I really haven't seen anybody's pic outside of Vicky and Caly.
> 
> Oh fuck, Caly left right? Can't believe I only just remembered- I saw her post yesterday  Do what you gotta do girl, hopefully we see you again (Y) You could even become a part timer if you wish :lol


You missed pic-sharing time in chat :lol




psycho bunny said:


> I make people do the most awesome stuff in the chat i'll really miss it


Yeah, you do :lol and only a couple of weeks ago I wasn't sure if I ever wanted you guys to know what I looked like... darn you 




WynterWarm12 said:


> Bunny is only 5'6 -____- you would be fine in America :lol
> 
> And that is true, Bunny did somehow get everyone to share their pics and names too I believe.
> 
> Sneaky little devil she is :side:
> 
> 
> Hopefully, by time Bunny comes a huge star in the Women's Division on WWE, they will treat their female wrestlers with some damn respect lol


Maybe Bunny can use her persuasion skills to turn things around there :lol

Edit for height talk: I think I'd look like Hornswoggle standing next to most of you :lol Bunny's half a foot taller than me!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm 5'10 almost. 5'11 so yeah we will see , and wow that is a pretty good height bunny ^^


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*










Ok. This guy is pretty fucking ripped. I wonder why I ever thought he was "small".


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Reaper trying to start trouble in this thread when everyone is behaving :side:


:lol Nah, Seth has a pretty impressive body and seeing clips/gifs/pics of his workouts makes me think he's insane.

Dude not only abuses his body in ring, he puts it through a mini hell during his workouts lol


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn it Wynter  You've got my gimmick nailed !


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Ok. This guy is pretty fucking ripped. I wonder why I ever thought he was "small".


It's the all black. It fools lots of people. Like Cody looks 'small' or average in the ring with the others. But once I saw him on Psych and he looked huge compared to normal people. Yeah these guys are a lot bigger than most people think.



Spoiler: smackdown



So I read it and honestly I don't give a fuck. Once my boys get their Wrestlemania bonus that they rightfully deserve after saving the last 4 PPVs last year from being complete abominations plus all the great matches that they gave us. I don't really care who they compete against and it looks as if they maybe going over. It's all gravy for me.:cool2


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Why are you trying to make us bad, Reaper??? We're being such good girls and boys right now  

This site should be happy it's safe :lol

....for now :side:



Zero coming in and not freaking out like the smooth and cool bitch she is :

I really can care less overall. 
If I get my Shield tweener run, great feuds and storylines after Mania, I am a happy slut :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Ok. This guy is pretty fucking ripped. I wonder why I ever thought he was "small".


Don't stop him, Wynter :lol

Also, I think because next to Roman, he does tend to look smaller.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> I'm 5'10 almost. 5'11 so yeah we will see , and wow that is a pretty good height bunny ^^



No because i can never wear high heels. I can imagine reaper being thirstier then all of us :lol. Rollins look yummy in that one with that little bit of sweat and all :yum:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Bunny, _I'm_ tall as fuck :lol. And even then, there are chicks taller than me and a lot who are as tall as me.
> 
> I used to tower over all the boys, but once I got to the last year of my high school, I was fine for the most part. I still tower over guys who are average height though :lol


How tall are you? :ex:


And yeah, all 3 guys were a bit smaller when they debuted, but hitting the Crossfit gyms almost daily has made them bulk up noticeably. I think Dean and Roman are more noticeable coz of their attire, and Seth is kinda leaner but the dude is ripped. He'll look a lot more muscular than his FCW/NXT days once he goes solo I think.

Rollins kinda has the Morrison/Ziggler body I guess. Not too big but lean and ripped.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

And Reaper has started up Bunny :lmao

How many pages did we last before the thirst commenced? 

I'm probably like an inch or two taller than you, Raven...yeah, legs for days I know :lol

Dean's arms be looking so ridiculous in certain pics and angles. He doesn't even be flexing, but you can see how toned and muscular they are. Arm porn for real :lol

Reigns is the same way too, Sometimes his arms look huge. But then, sometimes he will be in the ring and looker smaller to me. It's weird.

But, they do say a lot of wrestlers look smaller on tv. People say Mick Foley is like 6 feet and I would have never thought.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> It's the all black. It fools lots of people. Like Cody looks 'small' or average in the ring with the others. But once I saw him on Psych and he looked huge compared to normal people. Yeah these guys are a lot bigger than most people think.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> So I read it and honestly I don't give a fuck. Once my boys get their Wrestlemania bonus that they rightfully deserve after saving the last 4 PPVs last year from being complete abominations plus all the great matches that they gave us. I don't really care who they compete against and it looks as if they maybe going over. It's all gravy for me.:cool2


I guess so. Plus Roman is big enough to make an above average-sized wrestler like Seth look smaller. 

Plus, IIRC, Seth is all about "the slow reveal" which tells me that he's a smart guy when it comes to the eventual "end" he has in mind for himself in the WWE. This "reveal" probably includes eventually shedding that uniform for trunks. 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Why are you trying to make us bad, Reaper??? We're being such good girls and boys right now
> 
> I really can care less overall.
> If I get my Shield tweener run, great feuds and storylines after Mania, I am a happy slut :mark:


Lol. Only thread where "smarks" are marks as well  So it's fun in that sense. 

Yeah. Sounds to me like their break up is being kept for post mania PPV's which is fine as well. The WWE is pretty high on them and they'll all eventually get their due. I just saw a bunch of Ambrose interview gifs on tumblr so I'm guessing he's featured heavily on some network special ... 

WWE doesn't award that kind of spot to just anyone until and unless they're really high on their future. 

Also heard that their entrance too takes special prep with regards to additional security and planning - which is again something you'll never see the WWE do for a group/faction that they're not pushing to the top. It's a slow burn and extremely effective. 

I'm beginning to see it now. 



JacqSparrow said:


> Don't stop him, Wynter :lol
> 
> Also, I think because next to Roman, he does tend to look smaller.


That's it as well. Roman revealing his huge pecs doesn't help either but the fact that all three have made subtle changes to their gear to reflect their individuality is a huge plus all its own.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Rollins kinda has the Morrison/Ziggler body I guess. Not too big but lean and ripped.


I think he's taller than both and therefore comes across as slightly leaner still. He's got much better chances of going over and reaching the main event than Morrison and Ziggler who both lacked severely on the character front. Rollins seems to be the next in line for the underdog / rage against the machine character and he's going to give other babyfaces are serious run for their money. 



psycho bunny said:


> I can imagine reaper being thirstier then all of us :lol.


Wouldn't you like to know  

I'm a personality loving guy and those 3 dudes have plenty of it so I'm lusting for more in that regard.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> And Reaper has started up Bunny :lmao
> 
> How many pages did we last before the thirst commenced?
> 
> I'm probably like an inch or two taller than you, Raven...yeah, legs for days I know :lol
> 
> Dean's arms be looking so ridiculous in certain pics and angles. He doesn't even be flexing, but you can see how toned and muscular they are. Arm porn for real :lol
> 
> Reigns is the same way too, Sometimes his arms look huge. But then, sometimes he will be in the ring and looker smaller to me. It's weird.
> 
> But, they do say a lot of wrestlers look smaller on tv. People say Mick Foley is like 6 feet and I would have never thought.


Enough pages :lol Though tbh, I didn't notice we were behaving until you pointed it out.



Reaper Jones said:


> I guess so. Plus Roman is big enough to make an above average-sized wrestler like Seth look smaller.
> 
> Plus, IIRC, Seth is all about "the slow reveal" which tells me that he's a smart guy when it comes to the eventual "end" he has in mind for himself in the WWE. This "reveal" probably includes eventually shedding that uniform for trunks.
> 
> Lol. Only thread where "smarks" are marks as well  So it's fun in that sense.
> 
> Yeah. Sounds to me like their break up is being kept for post mania PPV's which is fine as well. The WWE is pretty high on them and they'll all eventually get their due. I just saw a bunch of Ambrose interview gifs on tumblr so I'm guessing he's featured heavily on some network special ...
> 
> WWE doesn't award that kind of spot to just anyone until and unless they're really high on their future.
> 
> Also heard that their entrance too takes special prep with regards to additional security and planning - which is again something you'll never see the WWE do for a group/faction that they're not pushing to the top. It's a slow burn and extremely effective.
> 
> I'm beginning to see it now.
> 
> That's it as well. Roman revealing his huge pecs doesn't help either but the fact that all three have made subtle changes to their gear to reflect their individuality is a huge plus all its own.


I miss those sleeves. I miss the Cat Burglar outfit 

:hmm: Do I smell a convert in here? 

Ah, you mean this one?










I want to give Dean a cookie after seeing this. I really do.



Reaper Jones said:


> I think he's taller than both and therefore comes across as slightly leaner still. He's got much better chances of going over and reaching the main event than Morrison and Ziggler who both lacked severely on the character front. Rollins seems to be the next in line for the underdog / rage against the machine character and he's going to give other babyfaces are serious run for their money.


I hope so. I think he can connect very well with the crowd.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dolph Ziggler is perfect, so shut your mouth, Reaper!! :side:


:lol Why everybody gotta come for my man? My baby already trying to dig himself out from that 12 feet burial *sniff*

I love Seth's variations to his gear. Dude looked like a BOSS ninja for real in those sleeves.
Add his style of in ring work and it was just (Y) perfect combination.

WWE will have to legit screw Seth over for him not to get over as a babyface.

I can't fathom him failing on his own accord.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

There goes the neighborhood *facepalms*. Tssk tssk


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> :hmm: Do I smell a convert in here?
> 
> Ah, you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to give Dean a cookie after seeing this. I really do.


I never not liked Reigns  

He just needs to shut up and bowl the competition over. 

Probably the only guy since Goldberg to genuinely have that epic aura of intimidation-through-size ability and therefore that's all he needs to do at this point and keep doing it for a long time. 

Not often is a wrestler able to make the crowd pop simply by standing and staring at his opponent. It's a rare ability.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> I never not liked Reigns
> 
> He just needs to shut up and bowl the competition over.
> 
> Probably the only guy since Goldberg to genuinely have that epic aura of intimidation-through-size ability and therefore that's all he needs to do at this point and keep doing it for a long time.
> 
> Not often is a wrestler able to make the crowd pop simply by standing and staring at his opponent. It's a rare ability.


Undertaker did similar pop with crowd by just staring Heyman in 2004

i kinda miss the old booking... the new booking mostly is terrible because some of those heel gimmicks can't be taken seriously even.

Shield is booked fine but i wish other talent would get just as well booked.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dolph Ziggler is perfect, so shut your mouth, Reaper!! :side:
> 
> 
> :lol Why everybody gotta come for my man? My baby already trying to dig himself out from that 12 feet burial *sniff*


Lol. As a consolation prize I'm willing to give you that I became a fan of Ziggler in his once in a lifetime match with ADR. I call it once in a lifetime because matches that naturally force a double turn are some of the rarest you'll ever see in the WWE. 

And here's a peace offering:



Spoiler: Ziggler


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Also I think Reigns and Ambrose work more on their arms/with weights and stuff while Seth works on his midsection? I dunno, all clips and gifs I've seen of him working out show him doing some gymnast stuff and all :lol

Rollins is already much better than Ziggler or Morrison were at this point. He's got Morrison's athleticism and Ziggler's selling ability, but also a brutal offense which the other guys lacked, plus he's better on the mic. Dolph took a long time to get comfortable with the mic and even now his voice cracks a bit when he tries to shout :lol

Unless they are determined to bury him, he should do well. 

Reigns definitely has that physical charisma that you just can't teach. Just a year and a half into his debut, and he has that Lesnar/Goldberg-esque intimidating presence. You needn't be great on the mic when you have that. Guys are born with it, can't be taught.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Lol. As a consolation prize I'm willing to give you that I became a fan of Ziggler in his once in a lifetime match with ADR. I call it once in a lifetime because matches that naturally force a double turn are some of the rarest you'll ever see in the WWE.
> 
> And here's a peace offering:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ziggler


I've actually been giving myself false hope lately. I keep telling myself that Ziggler is getting pushed again because he's actually winning matches now and being the Show Off again....I know WWE is going to shit all over that hope :lol


.....:shocked:....oh my....that gif....COUGH *saves to computer*

:side: we're good now, Reaper. Good man :


And do you think they will allow Roman to show more personality soon? I mean, more so on Raw than anything. He seems to be relegated to "Believe in the Shield" during the promos on that show and just standing there looking threatening in the background. 

I like how Roman is when he's more relaxed and not trying to be the Bad Ass of the group the whole time. He seems to be more comfortable in the lighter segments. 

Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Reigns definitely has that physical charisma that you just can't teach. Just a year and a half into his debut, and he has that Lesnar/Goldberg-esque intimidating presence. You needn't be great on the mic when you have that. Guys are born with it, can't be taught.


Yah. And I know that a lot of people hate that because they prioritize different traits. Sometimes I too don't like the way guys like Reigns, Lesnar, Batista, Goldberg, Warrior etc get booked, but since it's so rare and actually has a short life, you _have _to maximize it soon as you get the opportunity.

If you've studied business, (or if you haven't), I suggest you look up The BCG Matrx. "Stars" have the highest growth and highest market potential but sometimes also the shortest Product life cycle. Reigns falls in that category at this point until and unless he can develop enough to become a cash cow (which is where the real money lies once a star has maximized its potential). 

Lol. Sorry for analyzing the guys in such a heartless corporate way ... But I can't help but place them mentally on the BCG matrix when I think about them.



WynterWarm12 said:


> And do you think they will allow Roman to show more personality soon? I mean, more so on Raw than anything. He seems to be relegated to "Believe in the Shield" during the promos on that show and just standing there looking threatening in the background.
> 
> I like how Roman is when he's more relaxed and not trying to be the Bad Ass of the group the whole time. He seems to be more comfortable in the lighter segments.
> 
> Or maybe that's just me.


Reigns has enough personality in the ring and through his physique to not need to do anything more than grunt, huff and puff and intimidate people with just his presence backstage. Come in, stare down the "reporter" .. stare down the opponent who's the one giving the promo .. give that "i know I can beat you" smile .. and walk away. 

That's all that's needed in his case. 

I know it's pretty much Goldberg part II at this point but I'm ok with that. The current generation needs a new Warrior/Goldberg/Batista/Lesnar type babyface.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I love Seth's variations to his gear. Dude looked like a BOSS ninja for real in those sleeves.
> Add his style of in ring work and it was just (Y) perfect combination.
> 
> WWE will have to legit screw Seth over for him not to get over as a babyface.
> 
> I can't fathom him failing on his own accord.


Definitely not. Hello, can wrestle like a dream AND looks good AND can talk AND can emote? That is a prize right there in this industry. If they somehow manage to mess him up, I will lose hope in humanity.



WynterWarm12 said:


> And do you think they will allow Roman to show more personality soon? I mean, more so on Raw than anything. He seems to be relegated to "Believe in the Shield" during the promos on that show and just standing there looking threatening in the background.
> 
> I like how Roman is when he's more relaxed and not trying to be the Bad Ass of the group the whole time. He seems to be more comfortable in the lighter segments.
> 
> Or maybe that's just me.


He did seem to be enjoying himself with that zoo animal promo :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I've actually been giving myself false hope lately. I keep telling myself that Ziggler is getting pushed again because he's actually winning matches now and being the Show Off again....I know WWE is going to shit all over that hope :lol
> 
> 
> .....:shocked:....oh my....that gif....COUGH *saves to computer*
> 
> :side: we're good now, Reaper. Good man :
> 
> 
> And do you think they will allow Roman to show more personality soon? I mean, more so on Raw than anything. He seems to be relegated to "Believe in the Shield" during the promos on that show and just standing there looking threatening in the background.
> 
> I like how Roman is when he's more relaxed and not trying to be the Bad Ass of the group the whole time. He seems to be more comfortable in the lighter segments.
> 
> Or maybe that's just me.



Ziggler's ex did say they broke up coz he was too athletic during sex :lmao Selling all the time that man :lol


Yeah Reigns is great as the silent but strong type, but I don't like it that all he does is say "Believe in the Shield". He's much better when the Shield has a backstage segment or argue among themselves or just fool around.

"My swag's off the charts" >>>>>>>>>>> "Believe in The Shield"


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I am so out of loop :<


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You're talking about Amy Schumer I believe, Raven. 

I love her :mark: She's so dirty minded and hilarious lol I never would have pictured her as Ziggler's type though....of course you know I would...no shame :


And exactly, Raven. I think they're really limiting Reigns too much in certain aspects. They're trying to mold him like past stars such as a Goldberg and Lesnar instead of letting him stand on his own.

I think they should free their hold on him a bit. If he's the type who excels with a more lighthearted personality, let him be that sometimes. He can save that bad ass persona for serious feuds and in the ring.

I mean, he said that "it's a llama bro." with such grace and glee . He obviously likes being in that role :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Most of those times, it's just Reigns being himself I think which is why he seems more comfortable. I don't think he does too well with a script, but he owns that beast/enforcer role with ease. So while he certainly won't be The Rock, he can be better than Batista/Goldberg if used right.

Haha Reaper with the BCG matrix reference :lol Don't know much about it, but I AM planning to do an MBA in Marketing so I'll come across it maybe ositivity


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I really wish they wouldn't over script some of these wrestlers. I believe some can be really awesome if they were given a little freedom and faith.

I mean, just imagine if creative were the ones writing all of Bray's promos :deandre


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

We're talking about heights again. Bye....


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> If you've studied business, (or if you haven't), I suggest you look up The BCG Matrx. "Stars" have the highest growth and highest market potential but sometimes also the shortest Product life cycle. Reigns falls in that category at this point until and unless he can develop enough to become a cash cow (which is where the real money lies once a star has maximized its potential).
> 
> Lol. Sorry for analyzing the guys in such a heartless corporate way ... But I can't help but place them mentally on the BCG matrix when I think about them.


Thank you, business degree :lol That is actually a pretty good way to put it.

Hi Dept! And Devil, come back--we've stopped!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> We're talking about heights again. Bye....



No we aren't lol........You and Dept are so lost here....we're just discussing Reigns and earlier Rollins :lol

@Wynter

Yeah, some guys are definitely helped by a script(Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan) but guys like Ziggler, Reigns, Ryback and of course Bray and Ambrose are much better themselves I think. Tbf HHH seems to be doing away with scripted promos in favor of bullet points. It was Steph who was the biggest advocate of having promos written for everyone by Creative I think.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah, I can get behind giving some talents a general idea of what kind of promo they should cut.
Just give them something to go on and let them be free with some of their words and how they deliver them.

Well, those who can actually speak without getting everything fed to them anyways.

And Orton is so lovely when he just goes off on the crowd. He was so good on Raw Monday :homer


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ok, I'm back. So, can The Shield tell Orton how shitty of a champ he is?


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah, some guys are definitely helped by a script(Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan) but guys like Ziggler, Reigns, Ryback and of course Bray and Ambrose are much better themselves I think. *Tbf HHH seems to be doing away with scripted promos in favor of bullet points.* It was Steph who was the biggest advocate of having promos written for everyone by Creative I think.


Which is how it should be. I dislike it when promos are completely scripted because they come off as sounding so unnatural.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Ok, I'm back. So, can The Shield tell Orton how shitty of a champ he is?


Would you like to see Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton in 3 on 1 handicap match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship where whoever gets the pin of the 3 Shield members is the new world champion?


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Ok, I'm back. So, can The Shield tell Orton how shitty of a champ he is?


To be fair, Orton's been pretty entertaining lately :lol Gotta give him that.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I really feel bad for Orton. He's been turning in some of the best work of his career- on the mic and in the ring and with his character but due to all the Bryan fuckery and Bootista winning the Rumble, he's been lost in the shuffle and will likely move back to the upper midcard after Mania, with very few remembering this run. Dude deserved better.

And yes, I do want to see a HHH/Orton interaction with the newly turned Shield :mark: Shield vs Evolution please :mark: :mark: Triple powerbomb Hunter through the Spanish announce table boys :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Would you like to see Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton in 3 on 1 handicap match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship where whoever gets the pin of the 3 Shield members is the new world champion?


Yes.

Nah, I'm just kidding, I actually like Oton, somewhat.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

My estimate based on all the interviews I've seen of past wrestlers is that less than 10% of promos and as many wrestlers are fully scripted in the WWE. There's unwritten rules about what can and cannot be said and having to stay within the constraints of the current program but outside of Orton and a few others I don't think anyone is scripted. 

I mean, do you really think that anyone other than the Warrior had the capability to write his promos for him  Same with Randy Savage, Rowdy Piper, Million Dollar Man, Jake, Punk ... Nah. Fully scripting a show may have been tried for a very short time, but I don't see most wrestlers out of a very select few accepting being spoonfed like that. 

WWE is a promotion at the end of the day and most wrestlers still perceive themselves as independent talent with a fair degree of autonomy even though they're with the organization. They're not actors .. The WWE is a completely different beast in Television production where everythign you would expect to lead to failure in normal television and movies is it's greatest success. 

Cutting promos is one of them. Actors can memorize scripts. Wrestlers train to speak on the fly .. some have the ability, while others don't .. Since there are so many different paths to success, cutting promos is just one area of so many different talents they need to develop. 

Wrestling is a beast in its own right. I don't think anything in the world can compare to it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> I really feel bad for Orton. He's been turning in some of the best work of his career- on the mic and in the ring and with his character but due to all the Bryan fuckery and Bootista winning the Rumble, he's been lost in the shuffle and will likely move back to the upper midcard after Mania, with very few remembering this run. Dude deserved better.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I do want to see a HHH/Orton interaction with the newly turned Shield :mark: Shield vs Evolution please :mark: :mark: Triple powerbomb Hunter through the Spanish announce table boys :mark: :mark: :mark:



I thought that once they unified those titles orton would be shoved down our throuts even more. He's supposed to be the ultimate champion, the face of the company but with how he's booked i sometimes forget he exist. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I really feel bad for Orton. He's been turning in some of the best work of his career- on the mic and in the ring and with his character but due to all the Bryan fuckery and Bootista winning the Rumble, he's been lost in the shuffle and will likely move back to the upper midcard after Mania, with very few remembering this run. Dude deserved better.
> 
> And yes, I do want to see a HHH/Orton interaction with the newly turned Shield :mark: Shield vs Evolution please :mark: :mark: *Triple powerbomb Hunter through the Spanish announce table boys* :mark: :mark: :mark:


Bad timing for him all around.

:mark: :mark: :mark: YES PLEASE


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Yes.
> 
> Nah, I'm just kidding, I actually like Oton, somewhat.


lmao i thought you were serious coz i didn't see the white text at first :lmao

i'm glad i'm getting new glasses soon


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> My estimate based on all the interviews I've seen of past wrestlers is that less than 10% of promos and as many wrestlers are fully scripted in the WWE. There's unwritten rules about what can and cannot be said and having to stay within the constraints of the current program but outside of Orton and a few others I don't think anyone is scripted.
> 
> I mean, do you really think that anyone other than the Warrior had the capability to write his promos for him  Same with Randy Savage, Rowdy Piper, Million Dollar Man, Jake, Punk ... Nah. Fully scripting a show may have been tried for a very short time, but I don't see most wrestlers out of a very select few accepting being spoonfed like that.
> 
> WWE is a promotion at the end of the day and most wrestlers still perceive themselves as independent talent with a fair degree of autonomy even though they're with the organization. They're not actors .. The WWE is a completely different beast in Television production where everythign you would expect to lead to failure in normal television and movies is it's greatest success.
> 
> Cutting promos is one of them. Actors can memorize scripts. Wrestlers train to speak on the fly .. some have the ability, while others don't .. Since there are so many different paths to success, cutting promos is just one area of so many different talents they need to develop.
> 
> Wrestling is a beast in its own right. I don't think anything in the world can compare to it.


Well, Since Ambrose has firmly stated that he hates it when people put words in his mouth, I can safely assume that his promos or The Shield promos rather, are improvised and that he works with what he has. As someone that has taken acting classes before, I can tell you that not everyone can improvise, it takes a quick witty mind to say things on a situation that is, well, not real and basically act the way. So, that's why I'm always saying that Ambrose could become a tremendous actor if he as much pleases.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Psh, I have no problem admitting I've been loving Orton for months :

That boy has been gold for months now. He plays his character so perfectly.
When he loses his shit in the ring and shows signs of his crazy it's just so :mark:

I love when he goes full on Viper and just a creepy fuck :lenny

But he's funny as hell when he's being a chicken shit heel too. When he ran back into the chamber at EC :lmao Dude doesn't get enough credit for his work.










Love when he's on :banderas

Okay, I'm done with the Orton loving I promise lol


Shield vs Evolution :wall I hope WWE is moving towards that with Daniel Bryan in the mix. Surely they have heard that people would love to see such a feud.

Can you imagine Dean and Triple H squaring off???!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> My estimate based on all the interviews I've seen of past wrestlers is that less than 10% of promos and as many wrestlers are fully scripted in the WWE. There's unwritten rules about what can and cannot be said and having to stay within the constraints of the current program but outside of Orton and a few others I don't think anyone is scripted.
> 
> I mean, do you really think that anyone other than the Warrior had the capability to write his promos for him  Same with Randy Savage, Rowdy Piper, Million Dollar Man, Jake, Punk ... Nah. Fully scripting a show may have been tried for a very short time, but I don't see most wrestlers out of a very select few accepting being spoonfed like that.
> 
> WWE is a promotion at the end of the day and most wrestlers still perceive themselves as independent talent with a fair degree of autonomy even though they're with the organization. They're not actors .. The WWE is a completely different beast in Television production where everythign you would expect to lead to failure in normal television and movies is it's greatest success.
> 
> Cutting promos is one of them. Actors can memorize scripts. Wrestlers train to speak on the fly .. some have the ability, while others don't .. Since there are so many different paths to success, cutting promos is just one area of so many different talents they need to develop.
> 
> Wrestling is a beast in its own right. I don't think anything in the world can compare to it.


You're right that used to be the norm earlier, even upto the Attitude Era I think. Once Stephanie took over Creative she pulled for more scripted promos though. I think this was also the time WWE started hiring more TV show and sitcom writers for their Creative team. Up until 2011, I believe only VERY few wrestlers had the freedom to write and cut their own promos- Cena, Punk, The Rock and maybe a very few others.

In the 2013 post Mania Raw, you could clearly see Orton forgetting his lines and Sheamus prompting him :lol

Recently it does feel like they're having a bit more freedom and I think HHH is to thank for that. 



psycho bunny said:


> I thought that once they unified those titles orton would be shoved down our throuts even more. He's supposed to be the ultimate champion, the face of the company but with how he's booked i sometimes forget he exist.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Tbf, I found Orton really boring from Summerslam to around TLC. There was still a lot of monotone, Viper Orton that I'm not a fan of. Since then though, he's taken this chickenshit, unsecure heel role and ran with it. Been an absolute delight to watch.

Honestly fans go on about how Bryan is getting the shaft, and to a major degree they're right, but Orton has suffered the most from this entire angle. Gets the least screen time, losing matches cleanly several times, being made to look like the Authority's bitch. His credibility has taken a major hit.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh, I have no problem admitting I've been loving Orton for months :
> 
> That boy has been gold for months now. He plays his character so perfectly.
> When he loses his shit in the ring and shows signs of his crazy it's just so :mark:
> 
> I love when he goes full on Viper and just a creepy fuck :lenny
> 
> But he's funny as hell when he's being a chicken shit heel too. When he ran back into the chamber at EC :lmao Dude doesn't get enough credit for his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love when he's on :banderas
> 
> Okay, I'm done with the Orton loving I promise lol
> 
> 
> Shield vs Evolution :wall I hope WWE is moving towards that with Daniel Bryan in the mix. Surely they have heard that people would love to see such a feud.
> 
> *Can you imagine Dean and Triple H squaring off???!! :mark: :mark:*


For the longest time, Orton was boring me to death. He's been hilarious lately, though, and I hope it continues 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> For the longest time, Orton was boring me to death. He's been hilarious lately, though, and I hope it continues
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yea he's been awesome lately , oh my god Ambrose squaring off with Trips or the shield powerbombing trips xD ahahah, god I would die from marking out


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Am I the only one who thinks we may see Kane take the US Title off of Dean in the near future. The US Title is the only WWE Title that Kane has never held. They gave Big Show a small run with the IC Title because it was a belt he never held.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Smackdown rage!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I just read the smackdown spoiler and looks like my worst fear is being realized for the Shield for Mania. They're being totally shafted it seems by being put against Kane and the NAO at mania.
> 
> 3 old has-beens. Ugh. The Shield and Wyatts could've been the match of the night. The Shield against any younger team would've been a great match to watch. But I don't want them in a match against Kane and NAO ... Damn it WWE. They were doing so well until now.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and this rage is unwarranted. The Shield need to stay as far away from those jokers as possible if they're to have a great match





Spoiler: Smackdown



I don't believe they go with any NAO/Shield/Kane way at Wrestlemania. Just.. no. I won't buy that.
Shield will beat them on next RAW or the RAW after (or SD) cause no one fucks with The fucking Shield. 
Can you imagine the face pop they'll get next RAW? Jeez, can't wait! :banderas
Also there HAS to be a promo after these assholes destroying The Shield. Some badass shit!!!
...If not I'm gonna kick some motherfucking asses. 
ALSO, 3MB???? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: I LOVE ME SOME SLATER/AMBROSE INTERACTION :banderas



@ The Orton Off Topic:
I absolutely LOVED him on RAW this week. 
I was never a fan since I started to watch WWE again, but as you said, lately, he's awesome.
The little things he does, like the face right before Sheamus kicked his Chamber in pieces, or his pose before he smashed Bryans head to the mat... 










:agree:


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The Shield really showed true teamwork yesterday after getting beat up by The Authority
Everyone in the arena was clapping specially when they helped Roman Reigns to get up.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: Smackdown



3MB beating up Shield :lmao :lmao :lmao YEAHH BAYBAYYYYYYY!!

Poor guys didn't get a tag title shot like Rybaxel and Real Americans though, just got entered into the Battle Royal for Mania.

Why you gotta do them like that Kane? :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ewww. The Shield Thread has been contaminated with Ortonitis.

Time for a detox.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Sorry Zero. I kind of started it .


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Orton isn't so bad!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> Orton isn't so bad!


Deppie that's just your tiredness from work speaking. Go and take a nap. Trust me you need it. :agree:


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

but what exactly is reality anyways 


=p


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> Orton isn't so bad!


i did like him on raw this week but he is kinda boring usually and takes waaay too long to get get to the damn ring, that annoys the hell out of me. like for god's sake boy what you waiting for hurry up and start the match. :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

lol I like his slow walk though! I don't like Taker's slow walk for some reason though. 
I think it's jus that Orton has got that sexy up in his face and shit when he be slow strutting for all these hoes in the crowd you know?


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> lol I like his slow walk though! I don't like Taker's slow walk for some reason though.
> I think it's jus that Orton has got that sexy up in his face and shit when he be slow strutting for all these hoes in the crowd you know?


haha that's the worst part, and all that posing on the corner of the ring thinking everyone loves him eeew pass the sick bucket.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

his ring pose is a little excessive I will admit that
he is basically putting his crotch into the entire floor section's faces for like 5 minutes :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

talking about slow entrances, then i guess yokozuna's entrance means nothing? XD, that fucker took forever to get to the ring


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Zero be on it! 

Why the fuck y'all talking about the guy with no junk in his trunk?


Wait....is slutty bussy bending over for that 









Roman better check your man.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> his ring pose is a little excessive I will admit that
> he is basically putting his crotch into the entire floor section's faces for like 5 minutes :lol


yeah i bet all the mums love it though, probably the only reason they take the little brats to the show. :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yoko is my favorite old wrestler


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

am here at where the show is, mmm can't wait till friday ^^, anyway back to topic, actually there wasn't much of a topic, so i'll make one...


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> am here at where the show is, mmm can't wait till friday ^^, anyway back to topic, actually there wasn't much of a topic, so i'll make one...


i've always wondered what the hell ambrose is doing in that gif, like where is it from ? what's the story behind it lol.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i've always wondered what the hell ambrose is doing in that gif, like where is it from ? what's the story behind it lol.


believe that is from his CZW days either one of his funny backstage stuff he does or a serious promo, when i mean his funny backstage stuff, there's a video of him hanging under a highway with some of his friends, i think that might be one of those moments XD but yeah its from CZW i believe


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> believe that is from his CZW days either one of his funny backstage stuff he does or a serious promo, when i mean his funny backstage stuff, there's a video of him hanging under a highway with some of his friends, i think that might be one of those moments XD but yeah its from CZW i believe


i really need to watch more of his indie stuff, i bought 2 of his dvd'd a few months back but iv'e only watched one of them(the one with the long ass interview i swear it was like 3 hours :lol) but i haven't watched the best of czw one yet, on my to do list.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i really need to watch more of his indie stuff, i bought 2 of his dvd'd a few months back but iv'e only watched one of them(the one with the long ass interview i swear it was like 3 hours :lol) but i haven't watched the best of czw one yet, on my to do list.


haha yeah that interview was long wasn't it haha XD? yeah you totally should, its really awesome ^^


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh, what was that Cindel? More Orton?
Okay, I got you boo :dance











































:homer woooo! That man made me a fan with his crazy ass :lol

Okay, im done killing this thread with Orton


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> haha yeah that interview was long wasn't it haha XD? yeah you totally should, its really awesome ^^


That interview was great. I actually downloaded it and put it on a dvd back in the day. It sounds weird, but I used to sleep to it from time to time. Something about Ambrose's voice playing when I drifted to sleep was really soothing.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> believe that is from his CZW days either one of his funny backstage stuff he does or a serious promo, when i mean his funny backstage stuff, there's a video of him hanging under a highway with some of his friends, i think that might be one of those moments XD but yeah its from CZW i believe


Is not from CZW fran :lol is from FCW.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*





 skip to 9:57 there's no sound though, sorry. Copyright issues I guess.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

CZW Ambrose is the most adorable Ambrose \(^_^)/

kind of ironic because it's a hardcore company but I guess that's just Ambrose for you lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

watch this, watch this, watch this :dance: is from CZW, Dean is so, or Jon Moxley...ah fuck it,same person...he is so adorable. That little santa hat, and his smile.. *.*


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

devil i'm not seeing anything, it's a blank white box ? is it showing up for anyone else ?


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Is not from CZW fran :lol is from FCW.


oh whatever, i just looked at how he looked like and his hat and reminded me of CZW for some reason, im sorry XD


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> devil i'm not seeing anything, it's a blank white box ? is it showing up for anyone else ?


yea i see the same thing


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> devil i'm not seeing anything, it's a blank white box ? is it showing up for anyone else ?


No.  I don't know, I can see it. But if you want I can give you the link.

http://youtu.be/rLGQuDf75Vo


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> No.  I don't know, I can see it. But if you want I can give you the link.
> 
> http://youtu.be/rLGQuDf75Vo


aah thanks i'll check it out tomos, i'm off to bed now night everyone.  and please when i wake up i don't wanna see anymore boreton pics in here. :no:


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> No.  I don't know, I can see it. But if you want I can give you the link.
> 
> http://youtu.be/rLGQuDf75Vo


is that the one with moxley wearing the santa hat, cause if so, i friggin love that one ^_^


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> is that the one with moxley wearing the santa hat, cause if so, i friggin love that one ^_^


YUP


----------



## briana98_98

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hi everyone  newbie to the fullest. I've been reading thru pages and you guys are awesome! Finally somewhere to talk about The Shield and people don't say well you just like them cuz they are hot. Well that's only one reason LOL. All 3 got mad skills. Seriously I hope they have a good match at WM30 which is not on the preshow. Dean Ambrose is my fav but recently what the hell is Ninja Rollins doing looking all fine outta nowhere and landing on his feet after everything! I watched him in FCW but he has really stepped up his game IMO. Fave Mox promo? Gah I have 3 : Chicago Street Fight, The HWA Unbreakable one (man nearly had me in tears) and The one where does "I'm Nick Fuckin Gage". I'm really bad with titles sorry! Oh that youtube link is hilarious! It's a video Maddox and I think Kosolov did at FCW and Dean is like the random homeless guy lol.
As soon as I figure out how to upload pics I will


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Im all out the loop 
I need to watch more of Dean's indie work
Im just so lazy and easily distracted :lol

Hi Bri!!!  :dance :cheer

Welcome to this crazy ass thread :


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



briana98_98 said:


> Hi everyone  newbie to the fullest. I've been reading thru pages and you guys are awesome! Finally somewhere to talk about The Shield and people don't say well you just like them cuz they are hot. Well that's only one reason LOL. All 3 got mad skills. Seriously I hope they have a good match at WM30 which is not on the preshow. Dean Ambrose is my fav but recently what the hell is Ninja Rollins doing looking all fine outta nowhere and landing on his feet after everything! I watched him in FCW but he has really stepped up his game IMO. Fave Mox promo? Gah I have 3 : Chicago Street Fight, The HWA Unbreakable one (man nearly had me in tears) and The one where does "I'm Nick Fuckin Gage". I'm really bad with titles sorry! Oh that youtube link is hilarious! It's a video Maddox and I think Kosolov did at FCW and Dean is like the random homeless guy lol.
> As soon as I figure out how to upload pics I will


Hi Bri! Welcome to WF and to The Shield thread. I hope you can stay with us. We don't bite. Dean Ambrose is also my fave.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, what was that Cindel? More Orton?
> Okay, I got you boo :dance]
> 
> :homer woooo! That man made me a fan with his crazy ass :lol
> 
> Okay, im done killing this thread with Orton












:cuss:


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



What A Maneuver said:


> That interview was great. I actually downloaded it and put it on a dvd back in the day. It sounds weird, but I used to sleep to it from time to time. Something about Ambrose's voice playing when I drifted to sleep was really soothing.


I worked to his AoW podcast :lol Haven't tried using it as a lullaby though.

Aaaaand cue Zero bringing us back on topic :lol

Seems like you've got a little rebellion going on here, Cindel. What do you intend to do about it? 








--> *MINE*

Welcome bri! :cheer


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

welcome Bri, always nice to see new people on here :}....eyy ^^ a fellow dean ambrose fan, I already like you ^-^


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: Spoiler dirt sheets: Shield WM plans






> Also on the schedule is a six-man match with Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose taking on Kane and The New Age Outlaws. Tag team plans for WrestleMania have gone back and forth this year but it's said that The New Age Outlaws wanted to work with The Shield before the team breaks up, so the card was slightly changed.


Well ... I don't know what to say about this, but I was right. Originally it was Seth/Reigns vs Luke/Rowan and most likely a singles match for Ambrose ... but thanks to HHH's buddies wanting their last fucking hurrah we get this instead.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I would have viewed the dirtsheet as more credible if they reported that _before_ SmackDown


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I would have viewed the dirtsheet as more credible if they reported that _before_ SmackDown


Well, it makes sense for them to want to work with the best guys in the business. Probably the only guys on the roster that EVERYONE wants to work with because they make you look like a million bucks. The Shield are far and away the best thing in the WWE right now .. probably since the AE teams.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> Well, it makes sense for them to want to work with the best guys in the business. Probably the only guys on the roster that EVERYONE wants to work with because they make you look like a million bucks. The Shield are far and away the best thing in the WWE right now .. probably since the AE teams.


When you put it that way, I guess it is a big deal. I just wish it weren't at the expense of a potentially huge WM moment for the group... But fine, at least they have their own spotlight.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

just popping on for a quick howdy do...

welcome to the madhouse Bri :cheer:cheer - hope you enjoy it. these guys aren't so bad, they are slowly getting me out of my shell. : just hope you can handle the thirst that happens here. 

on a similar note: sad to see Cali go, only knew her for a short time but she seemed like a pretty cool chick and I just loved her art. any of you guys in touch with her on twitter etc tell her I say hi and I hope she gets things sorted out.

anyways, enough of that... 

have finally seen raw last night. ( so far have avoided the smackdown spoilers) man, are the boys going to be in trouble or what? I am glad they didn't beat up on king, he is annoying but I still like him as a commentator. 
to me, I think they have turned on Kane the way they have simply because he does not show them any respect. when he speaks to them it is just to issue commands like he is expecting them to bow down and say 'yes sir' - hell no!!! those guys are way above him. lol

that was my two cents...

here, have some eye candy...





































and just cause he is soooo hot










btw, been sleeping in my shield t-shirt since I got it - I swear, I have been getting the best sleeps ever not to mention some pretty cool dreams lol :shocked:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

it's never a coincidence midnightmischief.. not with your nickname anyway 

It's friday soon so we can actually see the events


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> it's never a coincidence midnightmischief.. not with your nickname anyway
> 
> It's friday soon so we can actually see the events


lol you may have a point there. Plus its a bit hard to be a coincidence when all I seem to be doing these days is thirsting over that samoan hunk.

some of my workmates are samoan and I am trying to learn how to speak some lines in samoan so I can tweet them to roman reigns twitter (nothing dirty I swear):genius


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I envy his hair... wish mine would grow like that :/


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

fully agree there, my hair is so thin, it would never be as volumous as his. cracks me up actually, I never have been so jelous of a guys hair before lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I don't have hair on my head 

Thats probably why i envy all people with long hair.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Are you rocking the Cesaro look or the Steve Austin look? :lol

Seriously though, balding is one of my biggest fears. I hope that doesn't happen to me for a few years atleast.

People can still rock that look though. Cesaro looks very classy when he's wearing a suit and SCSA always looks like the baddest muthafucka on the planet, so don't be upset about it


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

a very good point there. the hairless look can be kinda hot... except for when my hubby shaved his head... he just looked like an alien lol, belive me I was begging him to grow it back.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

:lol at this talk about hair, i hate roman he has prettier hair then me :side:. Welcome to the newbie if you don't want your ovaries ripped out and your innocence taken away i suggest you run as hard as you can and don't look back :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Are you rocking the Cesaro look or the Steve Austin look? :lol


When i don't shave for a while i look like Cesaro because it just doesn't grow that much. But i prefer keep it Steve Austin bald.

I don't like bald look for myself but everyone tells me that it fits me. So i guess i just have to live with it


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> am here at where the show is, mmm can't wait till friday ^^, anyway back to topic, actually there wasn't much of a topic, so i'll make one...


This is from FCW. Ambrose was playing a homeless man in a skit starring Brad Maddox as a doctor and a patient. It has in other WWE wrestlers as well.

I see Wynter is contaminating the thread with Mr. Noassatall. That girl and her taste level :side:

Here's Roman being Roman









And Dean's disappointed in all of you for entertaining Mr. Noassatall in this thread


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Anyone got links to that FCW skit? I must watch Ambrose playing a homeless man :lmao

And I used to be a big Orton mark years ago and lately he's impressing me again but by God can he be boring when he isn't interested :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> This is from FCW. Ambrose was playing a homeless man in a skit starring Brad Maddox as a doctor and a patient. It has in other WWE wrestlers as well.
> 
> I see Wynter is contaminating the thread with Mr. Noassatall. That girl and her taste level :side:
> 
> Here's Roman being Roman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Dean's disappointed in all of you for entertaining Mr. Noassatall in this thread



Thanks for that zero and :lol mr noassatall 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Maybe Wynter's got enough ass to make up for both :draper2 :banderas


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Heh yeah I wanna see that FCW skit as well ^^


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> Heh yeah I wanna see that FCW skit as well ^^



Hi frannie!! Could somebody please share a link? *stares with puppy eyes*


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



midnightmischief said:


> fully agree there, my hair is so thin, it would never be as volumous as his. cracks me up actually, I never have been so jelous of a guys hair before lol


I used to think Roman had the best hair I'd ever seen on a guy. Now I concur that he has the best hair I've seen on anyone--guy or girl. My hair is pretty thin too, so I'm scared stiff every time I lose so much as a strand of hair :lol



psycho bunny said:


> :lol at this talk about hair, i hate roman he has prettier hair then me :side:. Welcome to the newbie if you don't want your ovaries ripped out and your innocence taken away i suggest you run as hard as you can and don't look back :lol


Aww, don't scare Bri just yet :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> This is from FCW. Ambrose was playing a homeless man in a skit starring Brad Maddox as a doctor and a patient. It has in other WWE wrestlers as well.
> 
> I see Wynter is contaminating the thread with Mr. Noassatall. That girl and her taste level :side:
> 
> Here's Roman being Roman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Dean's disappointed in all of you for entertaining Mr. Noassatall in this thread


:lmao We all know about Wynter's tastes...heck, Mr Noassatall is actually fairly normal.

That gif though :lol

I want to see that skit too!


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Wynter what other wrestlers do you like so we can all see your list and glare in judgment 
Didnt you say Taker was sexy one time? :lmao 


HI NEW PERSON 

ALSO HI TO GUY WITH BLUE AVITAR I DONT REMEMBER SEEING YOU AROUND BEFORE AHHHHHH SO MANY NEW PEOPLE


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> ALSO HI TO GUY WITH BLUE AVITAR I DONT REMEMBER SEEING YOU AROUND BEFORE AHHHHHH SO MANY NEW PEOPLE


I dno if you meant me but if you did, hello 

and if you didn't....

well...

hello anyway! 

Wynter has weird tastes when it comes to wrestlers ^^

only 1 night to go before we can all watch ZE SHIELD!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hi guys, good morning or good afternoon.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

good morning devil


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> I dno if you meant me but if you did, hello
> 
> 
> hello anyway!


I did and hello!!


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Good morning Vicky and Dept and Banez!

:lol I'm not sure yet if I'm excited or not for SD. 



Spoiler: SD



Yay Ambrollins teaming, but I'm not eager to see 3MB beating them down. I suppose at least Cesaro will be there...


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Am I completely alone in being ok with the idea that The Shield may not have a triple threat at Mania? I'm just digging this whole tweener/face thing and don't want to see it end. Plus I can't help but think of Extreme Rules being around the corner, and maybe if we're really good we'd get a Shield/Wyatt 3 but with weapons? Either at that ppv or a later one.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



What A Maneuver said:


> Am I completely alone in being ok with the idea that The Shield may not have a triple threat at Mania? I'm just digging this whole tweener/face thing and don't want to see it end. Plus I can't help but think of Extreme Rules being around the corner, and maybe if we're really good we'd get a Shield/Wyatt 3 but with weapons? Either at that ppv or a later one.


Nah, I don't mind them not having a Triple Threat myself. I just don't want them to have a less than stellar match at WM.

Tbh, I think I'm more excited now for what's in store for the group at Extreme Rules--it's the anniv of their first title wins, and I doubt WWE won't play that up.

I REALLY hope this isn't accurate:



Spoiler: Yay more dirtsheet rumor



_While The Shield have made a turn in the last week, they are still scheduled to split up. As of this week, the plan is for Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins to form a heel tag team and Roman Reigns to be pushed as a top singles babyface.
_
Breaking up Rolleigns???? How DARE you!


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Anyone got links to that FCW skit? I must watch Ambrose playing a homeless man :lmao
> And I used to be a big Orton mark years ago and lately he's impressing me again but by God can he be boring when he isn't interested :lol


DareDevil posted it a few pages back, I think nobody watched it 'cause it was only white boxes.
Unfortunately without any audio. Last time I watched it I think it was still there. enaldo 
Here you go. 



DareDevil said:


> skip to 9:57 there's no sound though, sorry. Copyright issues I guess.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



What A Maneuver said:


> Am I completely alone in being ok with the idea that The Shield may not have a triple threat at Mania? I'm just digging this whole tweener/face thing and don't want to see it end. Plus I can't help but think of Extreme Rules being around the corner, and maybe if we're really good we'd get a Shield/Wyatt 3 but with weapons? Either at that ppv or a later one.



I don't mind because i never wanted to see them break up in the first place, i believe that now they are tweeners they can be involved in a lot of other storylines without becoming stale. @ deptford you didn't know banez yet, you are behind in this thread :lol
Thanks for the link neyney

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Thanks Neyney! :dance :cheer


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> I REALLY hope this isn't accurate:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yay more dirtsheet rumor
> 
> 
> 
> _While The Shield have made a turn in the last week, they are still scheduled to split up. As of this week, the plan is for Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins to form a heel tag team and Roman Reigns to be pushed as a top singles babyface.
> _
> Breaking up Rolleigns???? How DARE you!


Don't want that to happen but we shall see... WWE has been booking shield but i can believe that spoiler considering Vince's big man fetish

@bunny I can't be possibly that known just yet :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Hi frannie!! Could somebody please share a link? *stares with puppy eyes*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


hi there :}, how's you, anyway *flips through pages to get up to date*


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

is sitting at the hotel now at SD's location ^^, anyway, yep next week will be...interesting ^^ as you all have found out and maybe ideas will start flowing :}, also hopefully the shield stays together after mania, would love for them to maybe go at it again at extreme rules or something, oh my god, that would be awesome ^-^


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Seems like you've got a little rebellion going on here, Cindel. What do you intend to do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --> *MINE*
> 
> Welcome bri! :cheer












Aww look at Slutty Bussy Glamour shots. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Here's Roman being Roman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Dean's disappointed in all of you for entertaining Mr. Noassatall in this thread


:yum:










Offtopic: My fat ass brought this dress for the COMMUNITY DICK. Peep how low cut the front is with huge boobs!










Stay jealous tricks....stay jealous!


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Aww look at Slutty Bussy Glamour shots.
> 
> 
> 
> :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offtopic: My fat ass brought this dress for the COMMUNITY DICK. Peep how low cut the front is with huge boobs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay jealous tricks....stay jealous!


Whoa, Cindel :lol

Just remember: we want a blow-by-blow account! 

*Hi Fran!


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

hello Jacq and lol at Cindel haha :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Aww look at Slutty Bussy Glamour shots.
> 
> 
> 
> :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offtopic: My fat ass brought this dress for the COMMUNITY DICK. Peep how low cut the front is with huge boobs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay jealous tricks....stay jealous!


Oh that is a nice dress. Get one of those body shimmers and subtly highlight the gals. I have a nice one from MAC that came out a few summer collections ago. Oh and a good push up even if you don't need it.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i'm sure Cindel's section of the crowd will be looking at her instead of the matches :lol


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The Shield are quickly becoming my favourite faction..... EVER.

I'm happy to say i'm finally coming round to Dean Ambrose, about damn time. It's still all about Rollins though.

I'm glad it looks like they will be sticking toggether but they need to do summit about that US title fast.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Frantics said:


> am here at where the show is, mmm can't wait till friday ^^, anyway back to topic, actually there wasn't much of a topic, so i'll make one...



Lol when Maddox used to make YouTube vids... 

Still as derpy as ever :lmao

Cindel, you are gonna rock that dress babe! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> The Shield are quickly becoming my favourite faction..... EVER.
> 
> I'm happy to say i'm finally coming round to Dean Ambrose, about damn time. It's still all about Rollins though.
> 
> I'm glad it looks like they will be sticking toggether but they need to do summit about that US title fast.




Me too. I mean I recognize the greatness of the Horsemen and the original NWO and DX but I don't think I've enjoyed watching a stable as much as The Shield. EVER. Their consistency is unparalleled and the way they're always at the top of their game- in the ring, backstage, or on the mic is extraordinary.

And all this with three newcomers. Mostly all successful stables had atleast one or two established stars, so this makes me appreciate the Shield even more.

Rollins has always been my favorite, and I like Ambrose and Reigns too :lol WWE picked the perfect 3 guys for the group- I doubt they'd be able to create this dynamic and chemistry with any other trio.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I would also like to express my belief that The Shield is an all-time great stable. *BUT*.....where they will be individually 3-5 years from now (hopefully as current/former World Champs or at least main eventers) is gonna play a big factor for me to put them up there with DX, nWo, and the Horsemen.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Me too. I mean I recognize the greatness of the Horsemen and the original NWO and DX but I don't think I've enjoyed watching a stable as much as The Shield. EVER. Their consistency is unparalleled and the way they're always at the top of their game- in the ring, backstage, or on the mic is extraordinary.
> 
> And all this with three newcomers. Mostly all successful stables had atleast one or two established stars, so this makes me appreciate the Shield even more.
> 
> Rollins has always been my favorite, and I like Ambrose and Reigns too :lol WWE picked the perfect 3 guys for the group- I doubt they'd be able to create this dynamic and chemistry with any other trio.


I can't argue with any of that tbh. I knew i always liked them but i only realised until they were due to split just HOW much i liked them.

From their first PPV at TLC they have been putting on 4 and 5 star matches as standard procedure. They all have their own strengths and quirks which, when mashed together is perfect.

They are one of a select few not to be affected by this whole CM Punk/Daniel Bryan chants simply because they are too good to be sh*t on.

They also don't have to have titles or be main event to remain relevant which WWE find hard to do with ANYONE else that isn't John Cena.

I still like Rollins more than the other 2 but i hope all of them do well when they eventually do split, but i don't see why it needs to be anytime soon. I'm up for a lengthy face run if it means they will remain as a unit.

Soon as that music hits aswell my first is already out in preparation.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I don't mind because i never wanted to see them break up in the first place, i believe that now they are tweeners they can be involved in a lot of other storylines without becoming stale. @ deptford you didn't know banez yet, you are behind in this thread :lol
> Thanks for the link neyney
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol I'm so far behind. 
I'm too busy making sandwiches for people these days... :side:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I wasn't around for the Horsemen or the NWO or Evolution or many others. The only big, important stables I've seen first-hand are DX back in the day and the Nexus.

And frankly, The Shield is better than both of them in my view. They are honest to God one of my main motivating factors in still watching wrestling week in and week out and I am now at the point of officially labelling Seth Rollins as my favourite WWE superstar right now. Because the Shield is my favourite thing going in the WWE and he's my favourite one of the three, so... yeah.

He's just so... perfect. Like, I cannot think of a single thing I dislike about him.


----------



## HBK4LIFE

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/461...-security-footage-of-hogans-boot-being-stolen

Glad that RR is gonna get a singles push. Ambrose must be getting ready to drop the title or their gonna combine it with the IC belt.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> is sitting at the hotel now at SD's location ^^, anyway, yep next week will be...interesting ^^ as you all have found out and maybe ideas will start flowing :}, also hopefully the shield stays together after mania, would love for them to maybe go at it again at extreme rules or something, oh my god, that would be awesome ^-^



Have fun ^^ and cindel that is some gorgeous dress you got style girl. Poor deptford :lol i might have a summer job there


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



HBK4LIFE said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/461...-security-footage-of-hogans-boot-being-stolen
> 
> Glad that RR is gonna get a singles push. Ambrose must be getting ready to drop the title or their gonna combine it with the IC belt.


If the observer is right and Dean and Seth may be a heel tag team wonder if Roman's face turn is like Orton's face turn from evolution. In The Evolution storyline Triple H lost the World Title to Chris Benoit and was not able to regain it but Orton won the title off Benoit and Triple H turned on Orton because he was champion. Could you see it playing out that way with The Shield. Ambrose drops the US Title and then Reigns wins it from whoever Ambrose dropped to (maybe Kane)? Then Ambrose and Rollins turn on Reigns?


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Whoa, Cindel :lol
> 
> Just remember: we want a blow-by-blow account!
> 
> *Hi Fran!


you know it boo. 



Spoiler: :yum:

















Frantics said:


> hello Jacq and lol at Cindel haha :lol


hey boo! 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh that is a nice dress. Get one of those body shimmers and subtly highlight the gals. I have a nice one from MAC that came out a few summer collections ago. Oh and a good push up even if you don't need it.


Already on it! I'm looking for some thigh highs stocking so it can be taken off easily by COMMUNITY DICK












Banez said:


> i'm sure Cindel's section of the crowd will be looking at her instead of the matches :lol


They can look but can't touch boo...except for you know who! 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Cindel, you are gonna rock that dress babe!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thanks boo 



psycho bunny said:


> Have fun ^^ and cindel that is some gorgeous dress you got style girl. Poor deptford :lol i might have a summer job there
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thanks boo bunny! :

On Topic: JUST SAY NO TO HEEL SLUTTY BUSSY! He should be face....his milkshake bring all the boys to the yard.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> you know it boo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey boo!
> 
> 
> 
> Already on it! I'm looking for some thigh highs stocking so it can be taken off easily by COMMUNITY DICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can look but can't touch boo...except for you know who!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks boo
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks boo bunny! :
> 
> On Topic: JUST SAY NO TO HEEL SLUTTY BUSSY! He should be face....his milkshake bring all the boys to the yard.



:lmao you're the best cindel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK4LIFE

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tbp82 said:


> If the observer is right and Dean and Seth may be a heel tag team wonder if Roman's face turn is like Orton's face turn from evolution. In The Evolution storyline Triple H lost the World Title to Chris Benoit and was not able to regain it but Orton won the title off Benoit and Triple H turned on Orton because he was champion. Could you see it playing out that way with The Shield. Ambrose drops the US Title and then Reigns wins it from whoever Ambrose dropped to (maybe Kane)? Then Ambrose and Rollins turn on Reigns?


Its certainly a good possiblity. Maybe they'll have Reigns go after the IC belt to make that belt credible again which would also help the micarders.


----------



## briana98_98

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Aww thank you guys for making me feel welcome and yes the thirst is real for Ambrose haha! The man's mannerisms, how he talks, how he wrestles, and just how all over the place he is is just ::

Not sure if you saw this yet but I found the skit last night where Dean is at the psychiatrist's office at FCW. The part with him laying on the table is FCW 2 26 12 part 1 and the super super funny part is FCW 2 26 12 part 2. Both are on youtube. Part 2 is way way funnier than part 1. Found it last night when I should of been sleeping. Sleep who does that lol. Part 2 starts with Seth vs Rick Victor and immediately afterwards there's a skit with Ambrose that is super funny then ends with Dean vs Sakamoto. 

And I can't post the link grrrr:angry:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



briana98_98 said:


> Aww thank you guys for making me feel welcome and yes the thirst is real for Ambrose haha! The man's mannerisms, how he talks, how he wrestles, and just how all over the place he is is just ::
> 
> Not sure if you saw this yet but I found the skit last night where Dean is at the psychiatrist's office at FCW. The part with him laying on the table is FCW 2 26 12 part 1 and the super super funny part is FCW 2 26 12 part 2. Both are on youtube. Part 2 is way way funnier than part 1. Found it last night when I should of been sleeping. Sleep who does that lol. Part 2 starts with Seth vs Rick Victor and immediately afterwards there's a skit with Ambrose that is super funny then ends with Dean vs Sakamoto.
> 
> And I can't post the link grrrr:angry:


Ohhh, I've seen that! Is it the one where Ambrose is getting psychiatric therapy but the turns it around and ends up giving the therapy to the psychatrist? I loved that!! :clap:clap is too funny. :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



briana98_98 said:


> Aww thank you guys for making me feel welcome and yes the thirst is real for Ambrose haha! The man's mannerisms, how he talks, how he wrestles, and just how all over the place he is is just ::
> 
> Not sure if you saw this yet but I found the skit last night where Dean is at the psychiatrist's office at FCW. The part with him laying on the table is FCW 2 26 12 part 1 and the super super funny part is FCW 2 26 12 part 2. Both are on youtube. Part 2 is way way funnier than part 1. Found it last night when I should of been sleeping. Sleep who does that lol. Part 2 starts with Seth vs Rick Victor and immediately afterwards there's a skit with Ambrose that is super funny then ends with Dean vs Sakamoto.
> 
> And I can't post the link grrrr:angry:


hey bri welcome to the forum btw.  is it because youv'e only made 2 posts ? i think you have to make like 50 or something before you can do links or whatever...  i think neyney posted one of the vids a few pages back anyway. i'm gonna see if i can find the other parts on yt so thanks for the dates.
and cindel i love that dress, your gonna look fab !!!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Someone new i can mold into a Rollins super mark :evil: hope you enjoy that rep briana98__98.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



briana98_98 said:


> Aww thank you guys for making me feel welcome and yes the thirst is real for Ambrose haha! The man's mannerisms, how he talks, how he wrestles, and just how all over the place he is is just ::
> 
> Not sure if you saw this yet but I found the skit last night where Dean is at the psychiatrist's office at FCW. The part with him laying on the table is FCW 2 26 12 part 1 and the super super funny part is FCW 2 26 12 part 2. Both are on youtube. Part 2 is way way funnier than part 1. Found it last night when I should of been sleeping. Sleep who does that lol. Part 2 starts with Seth vs Rick Victor and immediately afterwards there's a skit with Ambrose that is super funny then ends with Dean vs Sakamoto.
> 
> And I can't post the link grrrr:angry:



Welcome babe... Another Ambrose mark. YAAAAAAASSSSSSS :clap:clap:clap
You have bloody amazing taste!




SoupBro said:


> Someone new i can mold into a Rollins super mark :evil: hope you enjoy that rep briana98__98.


Just give it up already bro.... You posting that smiley in the rep comment :lol :faint: :
I kid I kid.... Maybe.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> On Topic: JUST SAY NO TO HEEL SLUTTY BUSSY! He should be face....his milkshake bring all the boys to the yard.


I agree. Too many people want some of Slutty Bussy for him to be heel. It should be Reigns and Rollins face and Dean heel. It ain't complicated WWE!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Someone new i can mold into a Rollins super mark :evil: hope you enjoy that rep briana98__98.


Soup. The mad scientist.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: Smackdown













:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 










:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i know iv'e posted this before but whatever, he's WAY too cute to be a heel imo just make him a face already.


----------



## Rocky10uk

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I agree. Too many people want some of Slutty Bussy for him to be heel. It should be Reigns and Rollins face and Dean heel. It ain't complicated WWE!


Totally agree with this :clap


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao @ Slater looking fabulous while taking a spear.
Yeah baybay!


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

lol at slater's hair and the man in the red hat in the crowd :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

SmartMarkVideo has put up a free, never before released match between Ambrose and Bryan on Youtube. Check it out.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I really hope the rumor of Ambrose and Rollins staying together as a heel team after the group splits is bullshit. It's time for all 3 of these guys to go their own way and see what they can do. If they bomb, they've always got the option of putting them back together.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Soooo I was reading this sports sociology article and I immediately thought of this thread



Spoiler:  *chuckles*



The research suggested that men look at each other's cocks, as a gauge to see how big or small they are, comparing themselves to the rest of the team or men in the locker room. The activity of checking out each other occurred irrelevant of sexuality and the type of sport; all participants noted that they looked at each other's cocks in the locker room. 

This knowing of who has a large cock and who didn't within a homosocial environment helped individual sporting males climb up a social hierarchy of importance. Those with the larger penises were revered and idolized by their teammates as a symbol of masculinity. These "large-cocked" individuals became a focus of camaraderie and team building within their sports environments. The cock became a focus on which to banter, create nicknames, and enjoy the fundamental basics of being a man. Two nicknames that were mentioned included "schlonger" and the "biggest dick in Scottish basketball." via Dr. Morriss-Roberts, Outsports.com



N.B. For the sample size they used 4 gay men and 4 straight men.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

This thread man :lmao......The shield thirst is real :lol (no judgement here) but are you girls/guys (whatever) the tumblr girls Rollins was talking about in that interview..


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The hell, Zero :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> SmartMarkVideo has put up a free, never before released match between Ambrose and Bryan on Youtube. Check it out.


Fucking thanks for the link Moxx!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> The hell, Zero :lmao


What? I thought that it would be an interesting discussion point. Or at least it answers the female question about if guys on sports teams check each other out in the shower. I was just trying to be helpful


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> This thread man :lmao......The shield thirst is real :lol (no judgement here) but are you girls/guys (whatever) the tumblr girls Rollins was talking about in that interview..


Uhm, you should've seen the past threads. This is nothing, I think we have tone down the thirst quiet a bit. At least in my eyes. Also cool Avi.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> The hell, Zero :lmao


it really makes me wonder what a normal day in the life of sub is haha 



Spoiler: didn't know if i had to put this in a spoiler or not



just dick dick dick all day long...:lol



on topic can't wait for smackdown, can friday hurry up please.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Awwwww boo I'm sorry  it just caught me off guard lol

So.....Roman must be the big man on campus in the locker room then huh 8*D

Punky over there admitting she thinks of dick all day  don't try and put it on Zero :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> it really makes me wonder what a normal day in the life of sub is haha
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: didn't know if i had to put this in a spoiler or not
> 
> 
> 
> just dick dick dick all day long...:lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao It isn't really. Although it can be such a beautiful thing *sigh*………. oh right as I was saying when I saw the article I just had to read it. I always suspected but now I know.

Edit; Wynter :lol Well I think there is some kind of tribute to him at his college so um yeah :lol No wonder Dean and Seth fall over him.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Uhm, you should've seen the past threads. This is nothing, I think we have tone down the thirst quiet a bit. At least in my eyes. Also cool Avi.


WOW if this is nothing I shudder to think of what previous incarnations of this thread was like.......maybe I should look up 4 & 5 or maybe not :lol

Too Sweeeeeet - Thanx - Future Trunks rules.....Right back at you, where's your awesome sig gif from?


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Awwwww boo I'm sorry  it just caught me off guard lol
> 
> So.....Roman must be the big man on campus in the locker room then huh 8*D
> 
> *Punky over there admitting she thinks of dick all day  don't try and put it on Zero :lol*


*
*

hey i'd never think of such things... :angel and sub yeah you had to you know for research purposes. 
for real though i'd always thought the same thing, this just confirms it.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

toned down? Yes, but not a lot.

This is really the convo i come back to? damn :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> toned down? Yes, but not a lot.
> 
> This is really the convo i come back to? damn :lol


hey i didn't start it banez it's sub you know she corrupts everyone.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Please the thirst only gets real on chat and even there we have calmed down quite a bit :lol
In this thread? We're nearly saints!

Punky throwing Zero under the bus all while being Raven's whore


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> hey i didn't start it banez it's sub you know she corrupts everyone.


Thats why we all love her despite she rebuffs us all away :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> WOW if this is nothing I shudder to think of what previous incarnations of this thread was like.......maybe I should look up 4 & 5 or maybe not :lol
> 
> Too Sweeeeeet - Thanx - Future Trunks rules.....Right back at you, where's your awesome sig gif from?


Is from Hunter x Hunter, and his name is Killua. Most badass anime character ever. And yeah, future trunks and future gohan :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> hey i didn't start it banez it's sub you know she corrupts everyone.


Please. I posted a nice research article because I know a lot of women have this question and I get accused of corruption. :angel



Banez said:


> Thats why we all love her despite she rebuffs us all away :lol


So Banez have you ever looked?


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Please the thirst only gets real on chat and even there we have calmed down quite a bit :lol
> In this thread? We're nearly saints!
> 
> *Punky throwing Zero under the bus all while being Raven's whore *




haha no i'm kidding i love sub, although like banez just said she rebuffs us all the time if we try and give her any affection.:lol and no wynter i aint nobodys's whore well unless community dick or flawless hair come calling. :yum:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Please. I posted a nice research article because I know a lot of women have this question and I get accused of corruption. :angel


I was the nice, respectable, civilised young man any lady would be proud to bring home to their parents before I met you.

Now I'm a decadent and shameless pervert with a debauched mind to rival any.

Just sayin'


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> So Banez have you ever looked?


No i haven't because i avoided getting into such situations in my youth. And i was more interested of how the girls were shaping up to be.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I was the nice, respectable, civilised young man any lady would be proud to bring home to their parents before I met you.
> 
> Now I'm a decadent and shameless pervert with a debauched mind to rival any.
> 
> Just sayin'


Lies Angel, ALL LIES!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Is from Hunter x Hunter, and his name is Killua. Most badass anime character ever. And yeah, future trunks and future gohan :mark:


I'm ok with the thirst cause it means their over shipping still just wrong though 

Really - "Most badass anime character ever" - have to check that out then....

Also:
















:mark:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I was always a shameless whore.










So, I was right at home here 


KILLUA FOR THE MUTHAFUCKIN WIN DEVIL!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I was the nice, respectable, civilised young man any lady would be proud to bring home to their parents before I met you.
> 
> Now I'm a decadent and shameless pervert with a debauched mind to rival any.
> 
> Just sayin'


Boo, stop lying on your dick. You know damn well you wasn't going to meet any lady's parents. But I am quite proud of my work on you.











Banez said:


> No i haven't because i avoided getting into such situations in my youth. And i was more interested of how the girls were shaping up to be.












Bummer.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I will admit to not watching more than the first episode of Hunter X Hunter but I find it hard to believe the "most badass anime character ever" claim especially when I've been witness to a character by the name of Lelouch Lamperouge. 

Just sayin', Killua would have to be pretty damn exceptional to beat that maniac.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Bummer.


I'm sure you'l find a guy who has checked the competition out. shouldn't be too hard to find.. especially on this forum :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> I'm sure you'l find a guy who has checked the competition out. shouldn't be too hard to find.. especially on this forum :lol


But you're the only straight guy in this thread.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I'm ok with the thirst cause it means their over shipping still just wrong though
> 
> Really - "Most badass anime character ever" - have to check that out then....
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:





WynterWarm12 said:


> I was always a shameless whore.
> 
> You should, also reminding me of the feels of Future trunks OVA.  I loved it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I was right at home here
> 
> 
> *KILLUA FOR THE MUTHAFUCKIN WIN DEVIL!!!*


DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> But you're the only straight guy in this thread.


That shot my suggestion down huh? What about the ones that are bi? I'm sure they've checked out


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Boo, stop lying on your dick. You know damn well you wasn't going to meet any lady's parents. But I am quite proud of my work on you.


I actually did get brought home to a lady's parents once. Sure she was my closest faghag and just needed a fake boyfriend she knew her parents wouldn't absolutely hate (and I feel I played that role rather well, all told) but still...


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> That shot my suggestion down huh? What about the ones that are bi? I'm sure they've checked out


Well bi guys by nature are inclined to check out another guy's package. Sorry just looking for another person to corrupt. 



Reservoir Angel said:


> I actually did get brought home to a lady's parents once. Sure she was my closest faghag and just needed a fake boyfriend she knew her parents wouldn't absolutely hate (and I feel I played that role rather well, all told) but still...


:lol you're so cute sometimes.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well bi guys by nature are inclined to check out another guy's package. Sorry just looking for another person to corrupt.


Need a straight guy made curious about the cock? Leave it to me. I have experience in this area. :agree:



> :lol you're so cute sometimes.


I do try.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well bi guys by nature are inclined to check out another guy's package. Sorry just looking for another person to corrupt.


I'm not that difficult to corrupt :lol

But i do prefer checking women out more.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Need a straight guy made curious about the cock? Leave it to me. I have experience in this area. :agree:
> 
> 
> I do try.


Aww you're so sweet. Here, have a Seth Rollins.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Zero gave Res a Seth Rollins like that boy a lollipop and shit :lol



Nope, I could have said something dirty there, but that would have been too easy.

Sigh, all the corruptions I could have done in real life, but never went through with it.
So many lives saved because of my kindness and consideration


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Sigh, all the corruptions I could have done in real life, but never went through with it.
> So many lives saved because of my kindness and consideration


Be proud of yourself!

I know some of the thirsty ppl here sure ain't :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Rewatching the Punk vs. Ambrose Matches right now...

Fucking *JESUS CHRIST*.... :lenny:lenny:lenny
Ambrose selling Punks GTS always looks fantastic.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> But you're the only straight guy in this thread.


:side::side::side::side::side::side::side:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> :side::side::side::side::side::side::side:


May I remind you of a certain man named Dean Ambrose Dept unk2


:lmao @ Zero once again shitting on Raven, Telos and Dept(I guess  ).

She really no sells you guys quite a lot and you all take it with no prep :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I am so easily forgotten by you guys. I'm use to it 

and it's called a man crush!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I'm happy to say i'm finally coming round to Dean Ambrose, about damn time. It's still all about Rollins though.



oh hey! I cum round after round for Dean Ambrose too!!


....oh wait....you meant...


whoops.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I have read that article in a magazine once :lol the first thing i think about now is slutty bussy checking out flawless hair's samoan price piece. I think devil is right we have toned down a bit :side: we should step up our game girls (and guys)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

This is getting ridiculous now. I had a dream where an entire segment from the upcoming Raw played out in my head- entrance music, promo and all where Daniel Bryan slaps the fuck outta Stephanie and fucks up HHH's leg, before YESing with the entire arena :side: :side:

Too much wrestling :no:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> This is getting ridiculous now. I had a dream where an entire segment from the upcoming Raw played out in my head- entrance music, promo and all where Daniel Bryan slaps the fuck outta Stephanie and fucks up HHH's leg, before YESing with the entire arena :side: :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much wrestling :no:



Wow i dream about different scenario's in my wrestling dreams :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> I am so easily forgotten by you guys. I'm use to it
> 
> and it's called a man crush!!!


Oh but I didn't forget you and your adorable self my dear. Here have one of these.


----------



## New World Order.

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

the shield is starting to get a bit stale imo. the split will do them well. they all have great talent and im excited to see them as singles competitors. rollins is fucking unreal. reigns is wwe's new top babyface soon and ambrose if handled correctly will be a great heel.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> lol I'm so far behind.
> I'm too busy making sandwiches for people these days... :side:


Can I have one? :lol



cindel25 said:


> you know it boo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already on it! I'm looking for some thigh highs stocking so it can be taken off easily by COMMUNITY DICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can look but can't touch boo...except for you know who!
> 
> 
> On Topic: JUST SAY NO TO HEEL SLUTTY BUSSY! He should be face....his milkshake bring all the boys to the yard.


I would tell you to enjoy yourself, but I'm sure I don't have to :lol

:lmao :lmao



SubZero3:16 said:


> I agree. Too many people want some of Slutty Bussy for him to be heel. It should be Reigns and Rollins face and Dean heel. It ain't complicated WWE!


Exactly. Just look at the reactions he was getting at EC! The man was born to be adored.

The Seth overload, Punky! :dance



NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas


:mark: :mark: :mark:

:lmao Slater



MoxleyMoxx said:


> SmartMarkVideo has put up a free, never before released match between Ambrose and Bryan on Youtube. Check it out.


Whee!! :mark:



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> WOW if this is nothing I shudder to think of what previous incarnations of this thread was like.......maybe I should look up 4 & 5 or maybe not :lol


:lol I can attest to how behaved we are now. I only lurked for the first 3 1/2 incarnations of this thread and my innocence was ripped from me.



WynterWarm12 said:


> I was always a shameless whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I was right at home here


Oh good, you finally admit it 



Reservoir Angel said:


> I actually did get brought home to a lady's parents once. Sure she was my closest faghag and just needed a fake boyfriend she knew her parents wouldn't absolutely hate (and I feel I played that role rather well, all told) but still...


Aw! What did they think of you?



Quoth the Raven said:


> This is getting ridiculous now. I had a dream where an entire segment from the upcoming Raw played out in my head- entrance music, promo and all where Daniel Bryan slaps the fuck outta Stephanie and fucks up HHH's leg, before YESing with the entire arena :side: :side:
> 
> Too much wrestling :no:


:lmao I like the way you dream, Raven!

And aww, Dept, you're so cute.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dah hell did I walk into xD/wake up to, anyway, I've lately been watching a fantasy promo/dream hype between cm punk and ambrose fighting at WM, if Ambrose wins, cm punk retires xD, funny thing was, I could of seen that coming, but you know it may not be happening now...


----------



## JacqSparrow

Frantics said:


> Dah hell did I walk into xD/wake up to, anyway, I've lately been watching a fantasy promo/dream hype between cm punk and ambrose fighting at WM, if Ambrose wins, cm punk retires xD, funny thing was, I could of seen that coming, but you know it may not be happening now...


Good morning Fran! :lol The usual...and a little insight into sociology.

Sigh. I'm still hoping to see Dean vs Punk someday. Punk cannot just tease me about wanting Dean to be the one to retire him and then walk away like that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Good morning Fran! :lol The usual...and a little insight into sociology.
> 
> Sigh. I'm still hoping to see Dean vs Punk someday. Punk cannot just tease me about wanting Dean to be the one to retire him and then walk away like that.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



It amazes me that he still didn't tell why he left. I would've loved to see that feud happen, but i think Dean can make any feud interesting. We're doing Sd chat tonight?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*YAWN* Good morning.... I am tired as hell. I want it to be 7 pm already, to watch my Shield being total brats to the authority again. Or just to Kane.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> It amazes me that he still didn't tell why he left. I would've loved to see that feud happen, but i think Dean can make any feud interesting. We're doing Sd chat tonight?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thats what i was wondering if we are doing the chat.... If we do it should we all watch a same stream so we would actually be on same time with everything? Last week i was totally out of it because the show i was watching was edited so that the parts happened in different slots which made me confused as some of you were watching HHH promo and i was having tag-team match as start of the show -.-

Either way the chat itself is always fun :lol

Morning DD


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

HOLA HOES, SLUTS,BITCHES AND GENTLESLUTS!!


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> It amazes me that he still didn't tell why he left. I would've loved to see that feud happen, but i think Dean can make any feud interesting. We're doing Sd chat tonight?


Maybe in time he'll be ready to explain himself. And heck, Dean and Punk could make a small encounter at an FCW show feel positively epic so there's definitely no doubt the feud would be historic. 

eee, I wanna join in the chat this time! But I'm not sure yet if I can *sigh*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Maybe in time he'll be ready to explain himself. And heck, Dean and Punk could make a small encounter at an FCW show feel positively epic so there's definitely no doubt the feud would be historic.
> 
> 
> 
> eee, I wanna join in the chat this time! But I'm not sure yet if I can *sigh*



If i do the chat tonight i won't be able to sleep because i have to bring my dad to the airport :lol. But I'm willing to do it so i can be with you guys ^^


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Millsybeast

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

To be honest i'd rather see Seth v Punk than Dean v Punk, but both are big dream matches for sure


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Depends on what you're looking for.

Ring work? A motivated Punk vs. Rollins would be awesome.

A program with Ambrose trumps it story/promo wise.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Seven said:


> Depends on what you're looking for.
> 
> Ring work? A motivated Punk vs. Rollins would be awesome.
> 
> A program with Ambrose trumps it story/promo wise.


Well, the feud of Dean vs Seth on FCW, was amazing, I wouldn't mind a reincarnation of that feud, and besides their matches were amazing.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: Smackdown



I just watched Smackdown and basically the match was:

The Shield vs other teams

Seth and Dean did an excellent job :clap
It's strange to see people rooting for Dean 

I hope the rumors of breakup is a lie.

Seth's face, he is the perfect Face 
It will be strange to see him again as a Heel


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> But you're the only straight guy in this thread.















Seven said:


> Depends on what you're looking for.
> 
> Ring work? A motivated Punk vs. Rollins would be awesome.
> 
> A program with Ambrose trumps it story/promo wise.


I agree, but Rollins has improved leaps and bounds on the mic since he came to the WWE, so I wouldn't be surprised if their feud would have some awesome promos as well.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I agree, but Rollins has improved leaps and bounds on the mic since he came to the WWE, so I wouldn't be surprised if their feud would have some awesome promos as well.


Mox is right, Seth has improved a lot he could give Ambrose trouble mic-wise. IMHO.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

My body is so ready for Seth's singles career :homer

That boy is going to _slaaaaaay _:lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Morning! 
Hopefully I can catch some SD tonight w/you hoez


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

He's going to slay all the twilight fans.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> If i do the chat tonight i won't be able to sleep because i have to bring my dad to the airport :lol. But I'm willing to do it so i can be with you guys ^^


Aww!!!



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I agree, but Rollins has improved leaps and bounds on the mic since he came to the WWE, so I wouldn't be surprised if their feud would have some awesome promos as well.


:agree: It was nice to see Dean getting to work with Punk, but I do wish we saw more of Seth/Punk than that one match. Those two could be magical together.



DareDevil said:


> He's going to slay all the twilight fans.


Great, he can have me


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> Morning!
> 
> Hopefully I can catch some SD tonight!


Good morning Dept.


----------



## Millsybeast

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Seths gimmick in FCW/NXT was just so awesome, I hope when he wins a title he swings it round his head


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Speaking of SmackDown. I don't have the patience to wait for you all :lol 

I'm about to watch it now. Not like I can pay attention while chatting with you all anyways


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Millsybeast said:


> Seths gimmick in FCW/NXT was just so awesome, I hope when he wins a title he swings it round his head


Him swinging the belt around his head was so hilarious, I remember that Cesaro said once, that he didn't like Seth because he swung the belt around, that's why he was cheering for Dean. :lmao


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Maybe in time he'll be ready to explain himself. And heck, Dean and Punk could make a small encounter at an FCW show feel positively epic so there's definitely no doubt the feud would be historic.





Seven said:


> Depends on what you're looking for.
> 
> Ring work? A motivated Punk vs. Rollins would be awesome.
> 
> A program with Ambrose trumps it story/promo wise.





DareDevil said:


> Well, the feud of Dean vs Seth on FCW, was amazing, I wouldn't mind a reincarnation of that feud, and besides their matches were amazing.


Did you see their work just before Punk left - they were actually building toward a Punk/Ambrose feud similar to what Ambrose had with Regal on FCW where he couldn't beat him and became unhinged because of it. But Punk decided to lose his smile and take his ball and go home.

Rollins developing that Shawn Michaels quality where he could have a great match with a paper bag, even that slightly botched match he and Punk had on Raw was still match of the night.......


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Him swinging the belt around his head was so hilarious, I remember that Cesaro said once, that he didn't like Seth because he swung the belt around, that's why he was cheering for Dean. :lmao


Oh yeah, I remember that. :lol I love it when Seth does that though--it gives him character  Can't wait to see him doing that to the WWE World Heavyweight Title someday.



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Did you see their work just before Punk left - they were actually building toward a Punk/Ambrose feud similar to what Ambrose had with Regal on FCW where he couldn't beat him and became unhinged because of it. But Punk decided to lose his smile and take his ball and go home.
> 
> Rollins developing that Shawn Michaels quality where he could have a great match with a paper bag, even that slightly botched match he and Punk had on Raw was still match of the night.......


They were definitely laying the groundwork for that, so it was a real shame. But I'd rather get the feud when Punk is completely 100% again. It could still happen in the future.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Did you see their work just before Punk left - they were actually building toward a Punk/Ambrose feud similar to what Ambrose had with Regal on FCW where he couldn't beat him and became unhinged because of it. But Punk decided to lose his smile and take his ball and go home.
> 
> Rollins developing that Shawn Michaels quality where he could have a great match with a paper bag, even that slightly botched match he and Punk had on Raw was still match of the night.......


Yeah, I did, Ambrose vs Punk is been my dream feud and is still my dream feud but Punk is no longer there, and I have no idea if he'll ever come back, so I want Seth vs Dean now, and besides Seth vs Dean is my 2nd dream feud. but due to the circumstances, it became no.1.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that. :lol I love it when Seth does that though--it gives him character  Can't wait to see him doing that to the WWE World Heavyweight Title someday.


When he first did it I thought - show some respect for that damn belt buddy, but then I got it and thought it was totally awesome, who else even thought of doing that before anywhere.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> When he first did it I thought - show some respect for that damn belt buddy, but then I got it and thought it was totally awesome, who else even thought of doing that before anywhere.


It was always so hilarious to me, like he was all by himself throwing his little mosh pit :lol But yeah, it was awesome.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Millsybeast said:


> Seths gimmick in FCW/NXT was just so awesome, I hope when he wins a title he swings it round his head


I don't. That character is bush league compared to Shield Rollins.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Speaking of SmackDown. I don't have the patience to wait for you all :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to watch it now. Not like I can pay attention while chatting with you all anyways



Neither do I :lol i don't even care if i have a stream or not. Good morning dept!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Lariatoh! said:


> I don't. That character is bush league compared to Shield Rollins.


Hmmm? Decisions..Decisions.
Metal Fan Rollins, or Trash Talking Rollins...I can't choose,


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that. :lol I love it when Seth does that though--it gives him character  Can't wait to see him doing that to the WWE World Heavyweight Title someday.
> 
> 
> 
> They were definitely laying the groundwork for that, so it was a real shame. But I'd rather get the feud when Punk is completely 100% again. It could still happen in the future.


I respect Punk but it seemed like he didn't care as much in the end, as much as not feeling healthy, Punk at 100% and Ambrose would bring the house down....




DareDevil said:


> Yeah, I did, Ambrose vs Punk is been my dream feud and is still my dream feud but Punk is no longer there, and I have no idea if he'll ever come back, so I want Seth vs Dean now, and besides Seth vs Dean is my 2nd dream feud. but due to the circumstances, it became no.1.


Remember this promo love this promo - "Terrible ted the wrestling bear" :lmao


----------



## Millsybeast

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I think the reason I liked it is because it reminded me of Al Snows stuff in ECW, where he'd come out to similar music and just dance with head . But instead of head, Seth has the WWE Title


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Lariatoh! said:


> I don't. That character is bush league compared to Shield Rollins.





DareDevil said:


> Hmmm? Decisions..Decisions.
> Metal Fan Rollins, or Trash Talking Rollins...I can't choose,


Don't see why he can't integrated both into any new gimmick, I'm sure he can.:hmm:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I respect Punk but it seemed like he didn't care as much in the end, as much as not feeling healthy, Punk at 100% and Ambrose would bring the house down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this promo love this promo - "Terrible ted the wrestling bear" :lmao


"No body wants to get in the ring with Dean Ambrose, cuz they know they get hurt." :lmao So hilarious.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*






Woooo! That man :lenny


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Lariatoh! said:


> I don't. That character is bush league compared to Shield Rollins.


I love Shield Seth, but the headbanging Seth feels more like the real him  He really has fun with it, so it's perfect for when he goes face.



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I respect Punk but it seemed like he didn't care as much in the end, as much as not feeling healthy, Punk at 100% and Ambrose would bring the house down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this promo love this promo - "Terrible ted the wrestling bear" :lmao


Yeah. It would best if they do the feud once Punk is completely motivated. To be fair, though, I think one of the last times he actually looked interested in what he was doing was when he and Dean were mouthing off against each other, which, I think, is a sign of how much he likes Dean.

I suddenly miss Caly 

I absolutely love that promo. :lol Especially after he says, "It's like I don't exist" and turns around to Seth. Oh hello :lol Two weeks later, boom, title match.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

@Saber

Then Seth comes in, "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?" Pfftt. :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I love that promo

"I'm like Moses! \(^_^)/" that second is so cute


----------



## Silencer

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I really hope we don't see Road Dogg, Billy Gunn and Kane vs the Shield at Wrestlemania. That would be criminal.


----------



## CrowHardy

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Hmmm? Decisions..Decisions.
> Metal Fan Rollins, or Trash Talking Rollins...I can't choose,


Metal fan Rollins top babyface.
Trash talking Rollins top heel.

Eventually. :rollins


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Why not trash talking, metal head, babyfaced Seth

Get all three in a nice sexy package. Win win situation right there :


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Why not trash talking, metal head, babyfaced Seth
> 
> Get all three in a nice sexy package. Win win situation right there :


(Y)


----------



## Silencer

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

WWE is all set up for a renegade face group to fuck over the authority. Face shield should stay exactly like they are now, except attack the heels and use less heel tactics in the ring, instead do more cool spots like they have been. 

suicide dives on smackdown :mark:


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i don't know, i like trash-talking, shield Seth rollins, especially the way he lashes back at people, its the best, honestly, i would have to say he is the most improved member, Dean was always pretty good/all around, seth barely had any mic skills for being a heel and he's improved...alot ^^, gonna be awesome seeing feuds with each other separately down the road  or together. good god, that's gonna be awesome, these 3 literally can make WWE watchable again and have 3 great, talented people right infront of them, it's great ^-^


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Am i only one who's not looking forward to them all starting singles career? I guess i feel that way because of WWE's way of booking single stars.. here they got 3 promises for the future and i can see them fuck these opportunities up.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Am i only one who's not looking forward to them all starting singles career? I guess i feel that way because of WWE's way of booking single stars.. here they got 3 promises for the future and i can see them fuck these opportunities up.



It will come in time..I can't wait to see what the future holds for them as singles..but for right now, I really enjoy their bromance & attachment to eachother.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Am i only one who's not looking forward to them all starting singles career? I guess i feel that way because of WWE's way of booking single stars.. here they got 3 promises for the future and i can see them fuck these opportunities up.


Let's hope the WWE recognizes what all three of them are capable of, because there's so much for them to achieve as singles stars. They could entertain for ages just feuding among themselves, really--case in point, Seth vs Dean in FCW is really one of the best feuds I've seen in the modern era. The intensity. The matches :mark: It's what keeps me looking forward to the eventual split despite how heartbreaking it will be.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Millsybeast said:


> Seths gimmick in FCW/NXT was just so awesome, I hope when he wins a title he swings it round his head


I wouldn't say that it's a gimmick per se, it's more like him in real life tuned up to 11.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> My body is so ready for Seth's singles career :homer
> 
> That boy is going to _slaaaaaay _:lol


But Slutty Bussy is already slaying......for the boys in the lockeroom. 











PS: Fran, please check your pm. Thanks boo


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I wouldn't say that it's a gimmick per se, it's more like him in real life tuned up to 11.



Yeah he once said in an interview that his rock gimmick was based on who he is in rl. What an attention whore i wonder if he swings his towel around like that in the locker room


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Yeah. It would best if they do the feud once Punk is completely motivated. To be fair, though, I think one of the last times he actually looked interested in what he was doing was when he and Dean were mouthing off against each other, which, I think, is a sign of how much he likes Dean.
> 
> I suddenly miss Caly



















Mark Punk, never forgotten. :banderas

Yeah, Caly...


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Why not trash talking, metal head, babyfaced Seth
> 
> Get all three in a nice sexy package. Win win situation right there :


And now all I'm thinking about is Seth Rollins' package...



cindel25 said:


> But Slutty Bussy is already slaying......for the boys in the lockeroom.


This thought is not helping matters at all.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm still on denial about caly.

SmackDown and today is my last day of school before spring brake!!:dance


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> SmackDown and today is my last day of school before spring brake!!:dance


more time to draw


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That time of the week again when I ramble incoherent bullshit :cheer :cheer :cheer 



Spoiler: spoiler



Ambrose and Rollins wrestling together. My Ambrollins feels.

Holy shit all that water coming off of Rollins. Haha I don't know whether to laugh or be amazed. What.

Absolutely no fucks given for RyBaxel (or however you bloody spell) 

Rollins and Reigns from The Shield... Woah back the fuck up Cole. AMBROSE. AM-BROSE. How the hell do you get that mixed up?! Idiot fpalm

WE THE PEOPLE

Health slater is so ginger. His pants are pissing me off. Obnoxious like him. 3mb here to make the numbers up.

My boy Ambrose and the charisma vacuum that is Axel. If this had been anyone else wrestling with Axel I would've fast-forwarded this until a Shield member got tagged in. PRAISE AMBROSE

My god, some nice locking up between Ambrose and Axel. Ambrose looking like a beast with that massive clothesline to start. 

Love the slaps Ambrose gives his opponents when on the ropes.

Nice take down by Ambrose when Jinder came in.

Love his little teamwork with Rollins.

The randomers in the crowd shouting "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD" damn straight boy! 

B-e-a-utiful drop kick by Rollins to Jinder

Fuck Ryback for tagging in. I hatechu

Rollins landing on his feet. Really thought his nine lives would've been up by now

Omg dean coming in to save his boy
-INSERT HEART EYES FOR AMBROLLINS HERE-

The double team by Rollins and Ambrose. My god that was fantastic! Them running the ropes. Nice to see Ambrose showing some agility because we rarely see it. And he got some sweet hang time too. Looked beautiful at how in sync they were with that. I marked. :mark: 

"Come on boys who wants a piece huh?!

Shit these two look fabulous together. FABULOUS I SAY









The Cesaro Swing to Ambrose ON THE FUCKING APP. Are you bloody KIDDING me?! That shit should be on TV. Idiots.

People getting behind Dean w/ the claps though. _GUUUUIIIISSSEEEE_

Do I hear Let's Go Ambrose chants
:banderas :banderas :banderas

Ambrose arms are beautiful. The indents on his shoulders from the muscle... Bloody Jesus have mercy on my souuuul

"C'mon dean!" 

"Yes! Fantastic!" Me shouting at the Ambrose reversal. Nicely done, nicely done babe :clap

Me: "Come on dean, come on dean. Move." *gets hit by Ryback* me:
"fucking hell"

Fucking hell Claudio, Colby is your bro Jesus Christ lay off him in ring. Looked rough bro. Back the fuck up. :lol 

Not gonna lie marking at Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins in a ring together :mark:

Seth looking beautiful and angry and beautiful on the side of the ring pacing. Yes :banderas

The crowd getting behind Ambrose AGAIN. Doing great at this face lark Ambrose. Not like that baby face 101 stuff I saw you pull when last like this. That was still A+ though! 

Back and forth between Cesaro and Ambrose. People cheering Ambrose as he punches Cesaro... What. This is GOAT. 

DAT LARIAT... Love it when he makes nods to Big Nige. "I wanna try something tonight... I want you to hit me and then I'm gonna come back with a lariat." His British accent man :lmao :lmao

Rollins stamping the steps
Man this is kinda perfectly playing out

Ambrose going for the steal
Still craving that heel persona

Seth getting to shine. 
Looking frigging solid.
Praise to Seth for shutting up Axel
And getting Ryback to peace out over the top rope

Guys Rollins looks _INCREDIBLE_ :banderas

FUCK OFF GINGER
SPEARED THE FUCK OUT
THANK YOU ROMAN REIGNS. Slater is the bane of my existence.

Reigns spear getting cheered to fuck because everyone loathes Heath :lmao :lmao 

BLACK THE FUCK OUT :mark: :mark:

Goodnight.

Dean kill Drew.

Kane can fuck off.

No no no this is not on
Everyone ganging up on my boys
What the fuck
I hate everyone. You are all jobbers baring Cesaro. GTFO the ring. Why do you still breathe air. This doesn't apply to Cesaro. He can stay. Actually no he can't he picked on Ambrose and Rollins earlier. But he is fantastic. DAMN I AM SO CONFLICTED - WHY WHY WHY

This is an A+ way to showcase a face turn

The boos and reaction to NAO :mark:

Wow this is fantastic.
Taking all the finishers.

Omg go reigns. Try and fight dude!
Go away Kane.

This is brilliant.

Reigns selling beautifully

"How dare you boy, how dare you."

Holy shit I can't contain myself. I am so pumped for these six to face off at Mania if this is where we are going.

Bloody hell Road Dogg seemed super stiff on those kicks to Rollins
Shit they are really going for Rollins

Notice they are barely touching Ambrose though.

Reigns crawling to the ring. Fuck. 
This is :banderas story telling by all. The shield own everyone on storytelling

Oh my god "pretty boy" I gasped at that.
Reigns is actually really appealing to me here :clap 
His selling is bloody beautiful

Those Roman Reigns chants

... And they barely touched Ambrose. All of a sudden I'm thrown back to the segment between Triple H and The Shield before Chamber where he kept his stare on Ambrose longer than the other two. Rollins and Reigns getting more of a beat down is very face. Ambrose trying to steal the win earlier on in the tag match is very heel. Holy shit guys this is wonderful storytelling, especially for us wrestling fans who really analyse down to the nitty gritty. Fucking superb!

:banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> Mark Punk, never forgotten. :banderas
> 
> Yeah, Caly...


The moment where Punk was like "Come to daddy, Mox. Show yourself, let it all out boy"


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> more time to draw


Yeah, more time to draw, and watch anime, I want to finish watching YuYu Hakusho. And catch up on a manga called Akame ga Kill.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Yeah, more time to draw, and watch anime, I want to finish watching YuYu Hakusho. And catch up on a manga called Akame ga Kill.


Lucky girl I have to go to my internship in my 2 weeks springbreak :side:

I'll post some community dick to cheer myself up :cheer:




























Does anyone know from what video the first gif comes from?


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> That time of the week again when I ramble incoherent bullshit :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins wrestling together. My Ambrollins feels.
> 
> Holy shit all that water coming off of Rollins. Haha I don't know whether to laugh or be amazed. What.
> 
> Absolutely no fucks given for RyBaxel (or however you bloody spell)
> 
> Rollins and Reigns from The Shield... Woah back the fuck up Cole. AMBROSE. AM-BROSE. How the hell do you get that mixed up?! Idiot fpalm
> 
> WE THE PEOPLE
> 
> Health slater is so ginger. His pants are pissing me off. Obnoxious like him. 3mb here to make the numbers up.
> 
> My boy Ambrose and the charisma vacuum that is Axel. If this had been anyone else wrestling with Axel I would've fast-forwarded this until a Shield member got tagged in. PRAISE AMBROSE
> 
> My god, some nice locking up between Ambrose and Axel. Ambrose looking like a beast with that massive clothesline to start.
> 
> Love the slaps Ambrose gives his opponents when on the ropes.
> 
> Nice take down by Ambrose when Jinder came in.
> 
> Love his little teamwork with Rollins.
> 
> The randomers in the crowd shouting "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD" damn straight boy!
> 
> B-e-a-utiful drop kick by Rollins to Jinder
> 
> Fuck Ryback for tagging in. I hatechu
> 
> Rollins landing on his feet. Really thought his nine lives would've been up by now
> 
> Omg dean coming in to save his boy
> -INSERT HEART EYES FOR AMBROLLINS HERE-
> 
> The double team by Rollins and Ambrose. My god that was fantastic! Them running the ropes. Nice to see Ambrose showing some agility because we rarely see it. And he got some sweet hang time too. Looked beautiful at how in sync they were with that. I marked. :mark:
> 
> "Come on boys who wants a piece huh?!
> 
> Shit these two look fabulous together. FABULOUS I SAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cesaro Swing to Ambrose ON THE FUCKING APP. Are you bloody KIDDING me?! That shit should be on TV. Idiots.
> 
> People getting behind Dean w/ the claps though. _GUUUUIIIISSSEEEE_
> 
> Do I hear Let's Go Ambrose chants
> :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Ambrose arms are beautiful. The indents on his shoulders from the muscle... Bloody Jesus have mercy on my souuuul
> 
> "C'mon dean!"
> 
> "Yes! Fantastic!" Me shouting at the Ambrose reversal. Nicely done, nicely done babe :clap
> 
> Me: "Come on dean, come on dean. Move." *gets hit by Ryback* me:
> "fucking hell"
> 
> Fucking hell Claudio, Colby is your bro Jesus Christ lay off him in ring. Looked rough bro. Back the fuck up. :lol
> 
> Not gonna lie marking at Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins in a ring together :mark:
> 
> Seth looking beautiful and angry and beautiful on the side of the ring pacing. Yes :banderas
> 
> The crowd getting behind Ambrose AGAIN. Doing great at this face lark Ambrose. Not like that baby face 101 stuff I saw you pull when last like this. That was still A+ though!
> 
> Back and forth between Cesaro and Ambrose. People cheering Ambrose as he punches Cesaro... What. This is GOAT.
> 
> DAT LARIAT... Love it when he makes nods to Big Nige. "I wanna try something tonight... I want you to hit me and then I'm gonna come back with a lariat." His British accent man :lmao :lmao
> 
> Rollins stamping the steps
> Man this is kinda perfectly playing out
> 
> Ambrose going for the steal
> Still craving that heel persona
> 
> Seth getting to shine.
> Looking frigging solid.
> Praise to Seth for shutting up Axel
> And getting Ryback to peace out over the top rope
> 
> Guys Rollins looks _INCREDIBLE_ :banderas
> 
> FUCK OFF GINGER
> SPEARED THE FUCK OUT
> THANK YOU ROMAN REIGNS. Slater is the bane of my existence.
> 
> Reigns spear getting cheered to fuck because everyone loathes Heath :lmao :lmao
> 
> BLACK THE FUCK OUT :mark: :mark:
> 
> Goodnight.
> 
> Dean kill Drew.
> 
> Kane can fuck off.
> 
> No no no this is not on
> Everyone ganging up on my boys
> What the fuck
> I hate everyone. You are all jobbers baring Cesaro. GTFO the ring. Why do you still breathe air. This doesn't apply to Cesaro. He can stay. Actually no he can't he picked on Ambrose and Rollins earlier. But he is fantastic. DAMN I AM SO CONFLICTED - WHY WHY WHY
> 
> This is an A+ way to showcase a face turn
> 
> The boos and reaction to NAO :mark:
> 
> Wow this is fantastic.
> Taking all the finishers.
> 
> Omg go reigns. Try and fight dude!
> Go away Kane.
> 
> This is brilliant.
> 
> Reigns selling beautifully
> 
> "How dare you boy, how dare you."
> 
> Holy shit I can't contain myself. I am so pumped for these six to face off at Mania if this is where we are going.
> 
> Bloody hell Road Dogg seemed super stiff on those kicks to Rollins
> Shit they are really going for Rollins
> 
> Notice they are barely touching Ambrose though.
> 
> Reigns crawling to the ring. Fuck.
> This is :banderas story telling by all. The shield own everyone on storytelling
> 
> Oh my god "pretty boy" I gasped at that.
> Reigns is actually really appealing to me here :clap
> His selling is bloody beautiful
> 
> Those Roman Reigns chants
> 
> ... And they barely touched Ambrose. All of a sudden I'm thrown back to the segment between Triple H and The Shield before Chamber where he kept his stare on Ambrose longer than the other two. Rollins and Reigns getting more of a beat down is very face. Ambrose trying to steal the win earlier on in the tag match is very heel. Holy shit guys this is wonderful storytelling, especially for us wrestling fans who really analyse down to the nitty gritty. Fucking superb!
> 
> :banderas





Spoiler:  Smackdown



JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ EVERYTIME I READ YOUR REVIEWS I MARK LIKE I ACTUALLY WATCH IT!!! CAN'T! FUCKING! WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :banderas :banderas :banderas Sounds FUCKING FUCKING FUUUUUCKING fantastic!!! :woolcock


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Does anyone know from what video the first gif comes from?


http://vimeo.com/64337723 1:25


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Lucky girl I have to go to my internship in my 2 weeks springbreak :side:
> 
> I'll post some community dick to cheer myself up :cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know from what video the first gif comes from?


Pretty sure it's this video here - backstage at mania 29 - http://vimeo.com/64337723




NeyNey said:


> Spoiler:  Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ EVERYTIME I READ YOUR REVIEWS I MARK LIKE I ACTUALLY WATCH IT!!! CAN'T! FUCKING! WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :banderas :banderas :banderas Sounds FUCKING FUCKING FUUUUUCKING fantastic!!! :woolcock


I drop too many F-Bombs NeyNey... Not good


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> http://vimeo.com/64337723 1:25





tylermoxreigns said:


> Pretty sure it's this video here - backstage at mania 29 - http://vimeo.com/64337723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drop too many F-Bombs NeyNey... Not good


thanks :banderas


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> That time of the week again when I ramble incoherent bullshit :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins wrestling together. My Ambrollins feels.
> 
> Holy shit all that water coming off of Rollins. Haha I don't know whether to laugh or be amazed. What.
> 
> Absolutely no fucks given for RyBaxel (or however you bloody spell)
> 
> Rollins and Reigns from The Shield... Woah back the fuck up Cole. AMBROSE. AM-BROSE. How the hell do you get that mixed up?! Idiot fpalm
> 
> WE THE PEOPLE
> 
> Health slater is so ginger. His pants are pissing me off. Obnoxious like him. 3mb here to make the numbers up.
> 
> My boy Ambrose and the charisma vacuum that is Axel. If this had been anyone else wrestling with Axel I would've fast-forwarded this until a Shield member got tagged in. PRAISE AMBROSE
> 
> My god, some nice locking up between Ambrose and Axel. Ambrose looking like a beast with that massive clothesline to start.
> 
> Love the slaps Ambrose gives his opponents when on the ropes.
> 
> Nice take down by Ambrose when Jinder came in.
> 
> Love his little teamwork with Rollins.
> 
> The randomers in the crowd shouting "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD" damn straight boy!
> 
> B-e-a-utiful drop kick by Rollins to Jinder
> 
> Fuck Ryback for tagging in. I hatechu
> 
> Rollins landing on his feet. Really thought his nine lives would've been up by now
> 
> Omg dean coming in to save his boy
> -INSERT HEART EYES FOR AMBROLLINS HERE-
> 
> The double team by Rollins and Ambrose. My god that was fantastic! Them running the ropes. Nice to see Ambrose showing some agility because we rarely see it. And he got some sweet hang time too. Looked beautiful at how in sync they were with that. I marked. :mark:
> 
> "Come on boys who wants a piece huh?!
> 
> Shit these two look fabulous together. FABULOUS I SAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cesaro Swing to Ambrose ON THE FUCKING APP. Are you bloody KIDDING me?! That shit should be on TV. Idiots.
> 
> People getting behind Dean w/ the claps though. _GUUUUIIIISSSEEEE_
> 
> Do I hear Let's Go Ambrose chants
> :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Ambrose arms are beautiful. The indents on his shoulders from the muscle... Bloody Jesus have mercy on my souuuul
> 
> "C'mon dean!"
> 
> "Yes! Fantastic!" Me shouting at the Ambrose reversal. Nicely done, nicely done babe :clap
> 
> Me: "Come on dean, come on dean. Move." *gets hit by Ryback* me:
> "fucking hell"
> 
> Fucking hell Claudio, Colby is your bro Jesus Christ lay off him in ring. Looked rough bro. Back the fuck up. :lol
> 
> Not gonna lie marking at Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins in a ring together :mark:
> 
> Seth looking beautiful and angry and beautiful on the side of the ring pacing. Yes :banderas
> 
> The crowd getting behind Ambrose AGAIN. Doing great at this face lark Ambrose. Not like that baby face 101 stuff I saw you pull when last like this. That was still A+ though!
> 
> Back and forth between Cesaro and Ambrose. People cheering Ambrose as he punches Cesaro... What. This is GOAT.
> 
> DAT LARIAT... Love it when he makes nods to Big Nige. "I wanna try something tonight... I want you to hit me and then I'm gonna come back with a lariat." His British accent man :lmao :lmao
> 
> Rollins stamping the steps
> Man this is kinda perfectly playing out
> 
> Ambrose going for the steal
> Still craving that heel persona
> 
> Seth getting to shine.
> Looking frigging solid.
> Praise to Seth for shutting up Axel
> And getting Ryback to peace out over the top rope
> 
> Guys Rollins looks _INCREDIBLE_ :banderas
> 
> FUCK OFF GINGER
> SPEARED THE FUCK OUT
> THANK YOU ROMAN REIGNS. Slater is the bane of my existence.
> 
> Reigns spear getting cheered to fuck because everyone loathes Heath :lmao :lmao
> 
> BLACK THE FUCK OUT :mark: :mark:
> 
> Goodnight.
> 
> Dean kill Drew.
> 
> Kane can fuck off.
> 
> No no no this is not on
> Everyone ganging up on my boys
> What the fuck
> I hate everyone. You are all jobbers baring Cesaro. GTFO the ring. Why do you still breathe air. This doesn't apply to Cesaro. He can stay. Actually no he can't he picked on Ambrose and Rollins earlier. But he is fantastic. DAMN I AM SO CONFLICTED - WHY WHY WHY
> 
> This is an A+ way to showcase a face turn
> 
> The boos and reaction to NAO :mark:
> 
> Wow this is fantastic.
> Taking all the finishers.
> 
> Omg go reigns. Try and fight dude!
> Go away Kane.
> 
> This is brilliant.
> 
> Reigns selling beautifully
> 
> "How dare you boy, how dare you."
> 
> Holy shit I can't contain myself. I am so pumped for these six to face off at Mania if this is where we are going.
> 
> Bloody hell Road Dogg seemed super stiff on those kicks to Rollins
> Shit they are really going for Rollins
> 
> Notice they are barely touching Ambrose though.
> 
> Reigns crawling to the ring. Fuck.
> This is :banderas story telling by all. The shield own everyone on storytelling
> 
> Oh my god "pretty boy" I gasped at that.
> Reigns is actually really appealing to me here :clap
> His selling is bloody beautiful
> 
> Those Roman Reigns chants
> 
> ... And they barely touched Ambrose. All of a sudden I'm thrown back to the segment between Triple H and The Shield before Chamber where he kept his stare on Ambrose longer than the other two. Rollins and Reigns getting more of a beat down is very face. Ambrose trying to steal the win earlier on in the tag match is very heel. Holy shit guys this is wonderful storytelling, especially for us wrestling fans who really analyse down to the nitty gritty. Fucking superb!
> 
> :banderas


Seriously that review :mark:, seriously you should work for Bleacher report or Cageside seats - way better then any of those guys.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Seriously that review :mark:, seriously you should work for Bleacher report or Cageside seats - way better then any of those guys.


tylermoxreigns and neyney are the GOAT reviewers around these parts. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I'm still on denial about caly.
> 
> SmackDown and today is my last day of school before spring brake!!:dance





DareDevil said:


> Yeah, more time to draw, and watch anime, I want to finish watching YuYu Hakusho. And catch up on a manga called Akame ga Kill.


Spring when breweries go all out to teach another generation how to throw up responsibly and you give your swimsuits a dry run. Watching animes and mangas sounds way cooler to me though....Enjoy


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> tylermoxreigns and neyney are the GOAT reviewers around these parts. :clap:clap:clap


Impressive stuff yes!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> tylermoxreigns and neyney are the GOAT reviewers around these parts. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I will have to agree, always love reading their reviews xD, you 2 are gods at that


----------



## Loading....

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*






BEAST!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Loading.... said:


> BEAST!


The editing in this video :lmao thanks for sharing


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> That time of the week again when I ramble incoherent bullshit :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins wrestling together. My Ambrollins feels.
> 
> Holy shit all that water coming off of Rollins. Haha I don't know whether to laugh or be amazed. What.
> 
> Absolutely no fucks given for RyBaxel (or however you bloody spell)
> 
> Rollins and Reigns from The Shield... Woah back the fuck up Cole. AMBROSE. AM-BROSE. How the hell do you get that mixed up?! Idiot fpalm
> 
> WE THE PEOPLE
> 
> Health slater is so ginger. His pants are pissing me off. Obnoxious like him. 3mb here to make the numbers up.
> 
> My boy Ambrose and the charisma vacuum that is Axel. If this had been anyone else wrestling with Axel I would've fast-forwarded this until a Shield member got tagged in. PRAISE AMBROSE
> 
> My god, some nice locking up between Ambrose and Axel. Ambrose looking like a beast with that massive clothesline to start.
> 
> Love the slaps Ambrose gives his opponents when on the ropes.
> 
> Nice take down by Ambrose when Jinder came in.
> 
> Love his little teamwork with Rollins.
> 
> The randomers in the crowd shouting "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD" damn straight boy!
> 
> B-e-a-utiful drop kick by Rollins to Jinder
> 
> Fuck Ryback for tagging in. I hatechu
> 
> Rollins landing on his feet. Really thought his nine lives would've been up by now
> 
> Omg dean coming in to save his boy
> -INSERT HEART EYES FOR AMBROLLINS HERE-
> 
> The double team by Rollins and Ambrose. My god that was fantastic! Them running the ropes. Nice to see Ambrose showing some agility because we rarely see it. And he got some sweet hang time too. Looked beautiful at how in sync they were with that. I marked. :mark:
> 
> "Come on boys who wants a piece huh?!
> 
> Shit these two look fabulous together. FABULOUS I SAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cesaro Swing to Ambrose ON THE FUCKING APP. Are you bloody KIDDING me?! That shit should be on TV. Idiots.
> 
> People getting behind Dean w/ the claps though. _GUUUUIIIISSSEEEE_
> 
> Do I hear Let's Go Ambrose chants
> :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Ambrose arms are beautiful. The indents on his shoulders from the muscle... Bloody Jesus have mercy on my souuuul
> 
> "C'mon dean!"
> 
> "Yes! Fantastic!" Me shouting at the Ambrose reversal. Nicely done, nicely done babe :clap
> 
> Me: "Come on dean, come on dean. Move." *gets hit by Ryback* me:
> "fucking hell"
> 
> Fucking hell Claudio, Colby is your bro Jesus Christ lay off him in ring. Looked rough bro. Back the fuck up. :lol
> 
> Not gonna lie marking at Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins in a ring together :mark:
> 
> Seth looking beautiful and angry and beautiful on the side of the ring pacing. Yes :banderas
> 
> The crowd getting behind Ambrose AGAIN. Doing great at this face lark Ambrose. Not like that baby face 101 stuff I saw you pull when last like this. That was still A+ though!
> 
> Back and forth between Cesaro and Ambrose. People cheering Ambrose as he punches Cesaro... What. This is GOAT.
> 
> DAT LARIAT... Love it when he makes nods to Big Nige. "I wanna try something tonight... I want you to hit me and then I'm gonna come back with a lariat." His British accent man :lmao :lmao
> 
> Rollins stamping the steps
> Man this is kinda perfectly playing out
> 
> Ambrose going for the steal
> Still craving that heel persona
> 
> Seth getting to shine.
> Looking frigging solid.
> Praise to Seth for shutting up Axel
> And getting Ryback to peace out over the top rope
> 
> Guys Rollins looks _INCREDIBLE_ :banderas
> 
> FUCK OFF GINGER
> SPEARED THE FUCK OUT
> THANK YOU ROMAN REIGNS. Slater is the bane of my existence.
> 
> Reigns spear getting cheered to fuck because everyone loathes Heath :lmao :lmao
> 
> BLACK THE FUCK OUT :mark: :mark:
> 
> Goodnight.
> 
> Dean kill Drew.
> 
> Kane can fuck off.
> 
> No no no this is not on
> Everyone ganging up on my boys
> What the fuck
> I hate everyone. You are all jobbers baring Cesaro. GTFO the ring. Why do you still breathe air. This doesn't apply to Cesaro. He can stay. Actually no he can't he picked on Ambrose and Rollins earlier. But he is fantastic. DAMN I AM SO CONFLICTED - WHY WHY WHY
> 
> This is an A+ way to showcase a face turn
> 
> The boos and reaction to NAO :mark:
> 
> Wow this is fantastic.
> Taking all the finishers.
> 
> Omg go reigns. Try and fight dude!
> Go away Kane.
> 
> This is brilliant.
> 
> Reigns selling beautifully
> 
> "How dare you boy, how dare you."
> 
> Holy shit I can't contain myself. I am so pumped for these six to face off at Mania if this is where we are going.
> 
> Bloody hell Road Dogg seemed super stiff on those kicks to Rollins
> Shit they are really going for Rollins
> 
> Notice they are barely touching Ambrose though.
> 
> Reigns crawling to the ring. Fuck.
> This is :banderas story telling by all. The shield own everyone on storytelling
> 
> Oh my god "pretty boy" I gasped at that.
> Reigns is actually really appealing to me here :clap
> His selling is bloody beautiful
> 
> Those Roman Reigns chants
> 
> ... And they barely touched Ambrose. All of a sudden I'm thrown back to the segment between Triple H and The Shield before Chamber where he kept his stare on Ambrose longer than the other two. Rollins and Reigns getting more of a beat down is very face. Ambrose trying to steal the win earlier on in the tag match is very heel. Holy shit guys this is wonderful storytelling, especially for us wrestling fans who really analyse down to the nitty gritty. Fucking superb!
> 
> :banderas


:wall lord, Moxy, I wasn't ready for that review. 
Wooo! Why you and NeyNey always slaying us with yall GOAT reviews :banderas


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

are we doing chat tonight, if so what time ?

:topic: anyone seen the pyro thread in rants ? apparently he *is* permabanned.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> are we doing chat tonight, if so what time ?
> 
> :topic: anyone seen the pyro thread in rants ? apparently he *is* permabanned.


I'd like to know if we do the chat too because I'd try to sleep for a couple of hours before the show. I have to get up at 5 in the morning and I don't want to be in a car crash :lol.

I miss Pyro


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Seriously that review :mark:, seriously you should work for Bleacher report or Cageside seats - way better then any of those guys.





I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> tylermoxreigns and neyney are the GOAT reviewers around these parts. :clap:clap:clap





psycho bunny said:


>





Frantics said:


> I will have to agree, always love reading their reviews xD, you 2 are gods at that



YOU GUISE _STAPH_










No seriously, I love putting those things together but they really are so stupid but I just love it ya know? :lmao So eloquent, right?! 

To be honest Ney is the queen, forreal.




WynterWarm12 said:


> :wall lord, Moxy, I wasn't ready for that review.
> Wooo! Why you and NeyNey always slaying us with yall GOAT reviews :banderas


Because I am an evil bitch Wynter :lol

I haven to give my thoughts because I can never make the chats  bad times


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I'd like to know if we do the chat too because I'd try to sleep for a couple of hours before the show. I have to get up at 5 in the morning and I don't want to be in a car crash :lol.
> 
> I miss Pyro


yeah i'm not sure if were just doing it the same time as last week so in like 4 hours, haha yeah get some sleep bunny we don't want you crashing the car lol. 

took this from the pyro thead, this is why he got banned apparently. from seabs 

*He sent a pic of his willie nelson to Platt. Silly Pyro*. :lmao:lmao:lmao
__________________


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao there's no way Pyro did some stupid shit like that.


Isn't he a born again Christian?? :side:


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Fran: YOU BIG TEASE!!!










I'll be in chat tonight for The Slutty Bussy Clearwater Revival. 

Slutty Bussy was a loose bussy, he was a good friend to the boys in the lockeroom
They helped suck his.... 

Sing it!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> YOU GUISE _STAPH_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously, I love putting those things together but they really are so stupid but I just love it ya know? :lmao So eloquent, right?!
> 
> To be honest Ney is the queen, forreal.


Ah come on girl you're just as good as Ney.



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah i'm not sure if were just doing it the same time as last week so in like 4 hours, haha yeah get some sleep bunny we don't want you crashing the car lol.
> 
> took this from the pyro thead, this is why he got banned apparently. from seabs
> 
> *He sent a pic of his willie nelson to Platt. Silly Pyro*. :lmao:lmao:lmao
> __________________


:lol thanks, I'd really love to know so I won't get up for nothing. 

No way Pyro really did that?


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Fran: YOU BIG TEASE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in chat tonight for The Slutty Bussy Clearwater Revival.
> 
> Slutty Bussy was a loose bussy, he was a good friend to the boys in the lockeroom
> They helped suck his....
> 
> Sing it!


do you need a mop for your thirst tonight? :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao there's no way Pyro did some stupid shit like that.
> 
> 
> Isn't he a born again Christian?? :side:


yeah maybe seabs was messing but i'd love it if it was true. :lol


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> do you need a mop for your thirst tonight? :lol


Love you boo


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

PYRO DID WHAT?!? I knew that bastard wasn't right in the head.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Love you boo


aww cutest gif i seen all day :cool2


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

answering Punky's and Bunny's question, yeah i'll be in the chat, it was fun talking to the shield today :}, and now im back at hotel ^^


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> answering Punky's and Bunny's question, yeah i'll be in the chat, it was fun talking to the shield today :}, and now im back at hotel ^^


How was it??


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Well, the feud of Dean vs Seth on FCW, was amazing, I wouldn't mind a reincarnation of that feud, and besides their matches were amazing.


That's one of the reasons I want the group to disband.

It's time. 



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I agree, but Rollins has improved leaps and bounds on the mic since he came to the WWE, so I wouldn't be surprised if their feud would have some awesome promos as well.


He has but I don't think he's up there with Dean yet.

Not saying it wouldn't be awesome since I'm sure I'd enjoy it regardless.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You shut your whore mouth, *Seven*!!! :cussin: :lol

It is _not_ time for them to split. I was my tweener Shield run


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Just watched the Shield stuff of Smackdown :banderas oh my goodness


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> answering Punky's and Bunny's question, yeah i'll be in the chat, it was fun talking to the shield today :}, and now im back at hotel ^^


you met the shield today ? do tell....


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

In the Rant section, they said Pyro has moved on to ranting in the Youtube comments section :lmao

Poor baby went into that Roman Reign's video WWE put up to basically call him a piece of shit lol

lol I hope that really wasn't him, because no one can be that damn pitiful


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> How was it??





I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> you met the shield today ? do tell....


Hah yeah I did, it was fun, I'll be heading back soon but just kinda relaxing now, but yeah it was quite enjoyable, just talked about normal things, secretly put in a good word for all of ya, Seth was sorta hyper today, we were all talking about normal things, I asked Dean if Fighting Seth on FCW was the greates series of matches you've had/favorite, he said it was honestly his favorite match/series he's ever had, Seth also said the same, all 3 of them looked ready to wrestle today , I'll be hanging out with them afterwards as well/working out with them...anyway, it was a great time, all 3 looked happy and in great moods, though Dean looked dead beat tired hahahah


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Hah yeah I did, it was fun, I'll be heading back soon but just kinda relaxing now, but yeah it was quite enjoyable, just talked about normal things, secretly put in a good word for all of ya, Seth was sorta hyper today, we were all talking about normal things, I asked Dean if Fighting Seth on FCW was the greates series of matches you've had/favorite, he said it was honestly his favorite match/series he's ever had, Seth also said the same, all 3 of them looked ready to wrestle today , I'll be hanging out with them afterwards as well/working out with them...anyway, it was a great time, all 3 looked happy and in great moods, though Dean looked dead beat tired hahahah


aaw thanks for sharing that ^^ and thanks for the good word.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> aaw thanks for sharing that ^^ and thanks for the good word.


You are just eager for them to read your messages


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> You are just eager for them to read your messages


Hey, I've been behaving real nicely in this thread recently :cussin:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Hey, I've been behaving real nicely in this thread recently :cussin:


Doesn't mean you still don't want them to read what YOU write, nice or not


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Doesn't mean you still don't want them to read what YOU write, nice or not


I'm already famous enough bitch


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I'm already famous enough bitch


:lmao

i love the peeps in this thread, they make me amused


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> :lmao
> 
> i love the peeps in this thread, they make me amused


Well I'm glad to have entertained you my dear


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

So I wanted Pyro to send me a dick pic Punky???

:side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*










Are we having chat tonight for Smackdown? You wouldn't believe what the top boss had me do today. I was so ill prepared


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Are we having chat tonight for Smackdown? You wouldn't believe what the top boss had me do today. I was so ill prepared


What did you have to do zero?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm down for chat! :cheer
What happened boo?
(I'm so ashamed that my mind went straight to the gutter at first :lmao )


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> What did you have to do zero?


I'll tell you ……. in chat


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I'll tell you ……. in chat


Can't wait :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> *He sent a pic of his willie nelson to Platt. Silly Pyro*. :lmao:lmao:lmao
> __________________


I told him that he couldn't go around flashing that thing all willy nilly. Got people feeling inadequate and shit :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh and Bunny...he's read your messages xD, also said Cindel sorta creeped him out xD


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Oh and Bunny...he's read your messages xD, also said Cindel sorta creeped him out xD


how can cindel creep anyone out 

Besides, i'm sure they are not prepared for her to throw herself in front of them when they get into the ring at Wrestlemania :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Oh and Bunny...he's read your messages xD, also said Cindel sorta creeped him out xD


that's my queen :banderas. Oh did they now? Awesome, who knows one day I'll be a legend around here


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> So I wanted Pyro to send me a dick pic Punky???
> 
> :side:


oops didn't think you'd seen that...  well your taste in men is questionable to say the least i mean bray,harper,kane so i figured you'd want the pyro dick as well. :draper2


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oops didn't think you'd seen that...  well your taste in men is questionable to say the least i mean bray,harper,kane so i figured you'd want the pyro dick as well. :draper2


you forgot the _great_ Khali :lmao


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> how can cindel creep anyone out
> 
> Besides, i'm sure they are not prepared for her to throw herself in front of them when they get into the ring at Wrestlemania :lol





psycho bunny said:


> that's my queen :banderas. Oh did they now? Awesome, who knows one day I'll be a legend around here


Heh I'll tell you all later...can't be going around spoiling/telling mah buddy what he said and how he reacted xD and he finally saw people calling him "cheerleader" and he was like "don't know why they are calling me that" Dean was next to him and looked like he was about to say something cause his mouth was open and then he went back to laughing, I think Dean knows, Roman clearly doesn't xD


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oops didn't think you'd seen that...  well your taste in men is questionable to say the least i mean bray,harper,kane so i figured you'd want the pyro dick as well. :draper2


Wynter knows better than to ask for a dick pic from my man. I've trained her better than that.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I don't want no damn Khali.
Fuck you guys, seriously :side:

And Pyro was Zero's man damn it!!!


Raven is my Master, Zero, not you. 
Sorry boo


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It's raining outside and my parents are fighting again. *hides under blanket with teddy and pictures of Seth Rollins*

But in other news, what's all this about dick pics? You gals sure know how to get a shameless cockwhore interested in a thread.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't want no damn Khali.
> Fuck you guys, seriously :side:
> 
> And Pyro was Zero's man damn it!!!
> 
> 
> Raven is my Master, Zero, not you.
> Sorry boo


actually I lent you to him but we didn't bother to tell you that part :cool2



Reservoir Angel said:


> It's raining outside and my parents are fighting again. *hides under blanket with teddy and pictures of Seth Rollins*
> 
> But in other news, what's all this about dick pics? You gals sure know how to get a shameless cockwhore interested in a thread.


Pyro sent Platt a pic of his dick and that's why he got banned. And wynter's pretending that she didn't want to see it.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't want no damn Khali.
> Fuck you guys, seriously :side:
> 
> And Pyro was Zero's man damn it!!!
> 
> 
> Raven is my Master, Zero, not you.
> Sorry boo


what you don't want this ? why the hell not.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

this thread makes me smile at times... and at times it makes me very confused about you people :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Pyro sent Platt a pic of his dick and that's why he got banned. And wynter's pretending that she didn't want to see it.


Huh... does she actually think we're buying that from her? Surely she knows us better than that, and knows we know her better than that.

That said, I find myself oddly curious about this too. But like I said, shameless cockwhore, so of course I would be.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> You shut your whore mouth, *Seven*!!! :cussin: :lol
> 
> It is _not_ time for them to split. I was my tweener Shield run


I'd rather watch them on their own at this point.

Feuding with mugs like Kane certainly won't change my opinion on the matter.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Oh and Bunny...he's read your messages xD, also said Cindel sorta creeped him out xD


. I want all the glory details....


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Huh... does she actually think we're buying that from her? Surely she knows us better than that, and knows we know her better than that.
> 
> That said, I find myself oddly curious about this too. But like I said, *shameless cockwhore*, so of course I would be.


We all are hun, we all are. :agree:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> what you don't want this ? why the hell not.













I don't want to see Pyro's dick damn it :cussin:

:lol he's the last person I wanna see naked from this site lol

You _lent_ me to Raven, Zero?

I'm just getting passed around like a hot plate in thia bitch huh :side:


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> . I want all the glory details....


me too, should be an interesting chat sesh tonight. i wanna know everything fran.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm just getting passed around like a hot plate in thia bitch huh :side:


know your role and.... you know the rest :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> We all are hun, we all are. :agree:


And that's why I love this thread so much. Just a bunch of thirsting sluts who love wrestling. It's like I found my long lost family or some shit.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> And that's why I love this thread so much. Just a bunch of thirsting sluts who love wrestling. It's like I found my long lost family or some shit.


Am I a thirsting slut :kobe I like the Shield for their talent alone, I know I'm in the minority.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't want to see Pyro's dick damn it :cussin:


You totes do, hun. Totes. It's okay, you're not alone in it.

Though I'm less interested in the "what does it look like?" than I am in the "why did he decide to show someone?" of the situation. Because when I think Pyro I think bitchy sarcasm and ranting, I don't think 'internet dick-flasher.'


----------



## drmorrisjohnson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Seth Rollins is my fave member of the Shield. Surprised me cos at first he was my least fave.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> know your role and.... you know the rest :lol


Exactly Banez. Wynter up in here acting brand new and shit :lol



Reservoir Angel said:


> And that's why I love this thread so much. Just a bunch of thirsting sluts who love wrestling. It's like I found my long lost family or some shit.


I know. I almost said group hug but I don't want all of you hoes' dead skin cells on me and stuff. No hard feelings 



SoupBro said:


> Am I a thirsting slut :kobe I like the Shield for their talent alone, I know I'm in the minority.


If you have to ask then you're probably not. Just means that you like hanging around the forum sluts that's all :dance


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Am I a thirsting slut :kobe I like the Shield for their talent alone, I know I'm in the minority.


Of course honey, I believe you











Sigh, I truly don't have any desire to see Pyro's wang :no:

I wonder if he really did that though :lol he doesn't seem the type or that reckless.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Am I a thirsting slut :kobe I like the Shield for their talent alone, I know I'm in the minority.


Not yet. But then I wasn't either when I first rocked up here.



SubZero3:16 said:


> I know. I almost said group hug but I don't want all of you hoes' dead skin cells on me and stuff. No hard feelings


True. Plus you just don't know where any of us have been.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Sigh, I truly don't have any desire to see Pyro's wang :no:


Huh... I do. But not because it's Pyro's, just because it's wang and I'm not all that fussy. 



> I wonder if he really did that though :lol he doesn't seem the type or that reckless.


See this is what baffles me, too. Showing someone online your dick is like the kind of thing I did when I first got my own computer and a webcam, not the kind of thing I associate Pyro with.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly Banez. Wynter up in here acting brand new and shit :lol
> 
> 
> 
> *I know. I almost said group hug but I don't want all of you hoes' dead skin cells on me and stuff. No hard feelings
> 
> *
> 
> If you have to ask then you're probably not. Just means that you like hanging around the forum sluts that's all :dance












that's the closest we've ever got, that's progress right there. i'm really intrigued by your work thing though sub, is it good or bad ?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



drmorrisjohnson said:


> Seth Rollins is my fave member of the Shield. Surprised me cos at first he was my least fave.


Welcome to the Club. Seems like I don't need to indoctrinate you. Rollins is the best but you already know that :rollins. 

Gonna watch SD again because it really did look great, all 3 members shined.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Today I learned Res has dick pics floating around somewhere on the Internet :lol

Yeah, I'm curious too,Zero. That was kind of a tease lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> that's the closest we've ever got, that's progress right there. i'm really intrigued by your work thing though sub, is it good or bad ?


Shut your mouth hun, you're catching flies. Work was pretty funny.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Huh... I do. But not because it's Pyro's, just because it's wang and I'm not all that fussy.
> 
> 
> See this is what baffles me, too. Showing someone online your dick is like the kind of thing I did when I first got my own computer and a webcam, not the kind of thing I associate Pyro with.


Exactly. Hug one of you hoes and the next thing I know I got syphillis. No thank you.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. Hug one of you hoes and the next thing I know I got syphillis. No thank you.


You remind me of Negley... a character in Jack Reacher thrillers... she didn't like to be touched either. And she murders people verbally just as efficiently :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

PYRO HAS A DICK PIC FLOATING AROUND WUT


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> You remind me of Negley... a character in Jack Reacher thrillers... she didn't like to be touched either. And she murders people verbally just as efficiently :lol


Oh she's sounds wonderful.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> PYRO HAS A DICK PIC FLOATING AROUND WUT


Should've known that your sixth sense would've picked up on this Deppie :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh she's sounds wonderful.


Doesn't she


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Today I learned Res has dick pics floating around somewhere on the Internet :lol


Do I? As far as I know for them to exist at all, someone would have had to have been really into me. Like, into me enough to screencap and save them and keep them on their computer for years. Which I doubt ever happened, because... well, I look like me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Do I? As far as I know for them to exist at all, someone would have had to have been really into me. Like, into me enough to screencap and save them and keep them on their computer for years. Which I doubt ever happened, because... well, I look like me.


Don't you know that's Wynter's round about way of saying that she wants to see a pic?


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

mah god XD, what have i walked into


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

OMG guys... :$
You're so nice, thank you all for your kind words... :woolcock



tylermoxreigns said:


> No seriously, I love putting those things together but they really are so stupid but I just love it ya know? :lmao So eloquent, right?!
> To be honest Ney is the queen, forreal.


Girl, what you are doing after every RAW or Smackdown is truely awesome. 
Saber Ry is fucking right and everybody knows it. 

It's what wrestling needs more of today.
The internet is drowning in fucking boring, average, ordinary reviews, where everybody tries to be as neutral and sceptic as possible.
No hype, no excitement, no marking. 

Never change that girl. 

ALSO 

https://www.thereminder.com/dining/features/wwesmackdowncomest/

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't you know that's Wynter's round about way of saying that she wants to see a pic?


Oh I know. She can say it till she's blue in the face, she aint gettin' it. Only three women have ever seen that, and I don't intend to grow that list.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Hah yeah I did, it was fun, I'll be heading back soon but just kinda relaxing now, but yeah it was quite enjoyable, just talked about normal things, secretly put in a good word for all of ya, Seth was sorta hyper today, we were all talking about normal things, I asked Dean if Fighting Seth on FCW was the greates series of matches you've had/favorite, he said it was honestly his favorite match/series he's ever had, Seth also said the same, all 3 of them looked ready to wrestle today , I'll be hanging out with them afterwards as well/working out with them...anyway, it was a great time, all 3 looked happy and in great moods, though Dean looked dead beat tired hahahah


I envy you to no end.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Am I a thirsting slut :kobe I like the Shield for their talent alone, I know I'm in the minority.


Soup, you admitted it , I knew it all along.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I envy you to no end.


Hey I put in a good word for ya


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

chat time


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

What is the point of having the announcers pointing Ambrose lack of title defenses? If it is not going to be used in storyline.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

IT WAS A FUCKING SET UP!! I don't think I have ever been more pissed in my life. And fuck that "it's karma" Shit.


----------



## Tony

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Loving Face Shield. Really good tag match with Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose showing their unity with several double team moves such as that stereo suicide dive which was really cool. So odd seeing Dean work as a face though :lol The beat down was nice, with The Shield selling well making them look sympathetic. If this does lead to The Shield vs. Kane/NAO at Wrestlemania, it may not look good on paper, but I have faith that The Shield is going to make this a good match to watch, as they have always done.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Did you guys see the way Reigns worked that brawl throwing numerous punches that is the way he should work his singles matches build the match like attitude era brawlss.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Soup, you admitted it , I knew it all along.


If Seth Rollins was in a Lee green jumpsuit I might be thirsting by no :kobe10 they should have been a female member in the Shield for guys like me :no:


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Never thought I'd enjoy anything involving Dean as a face. Good segment (Y)

Still want them to break up.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Seven said:


> Never thought I'd enjoy anything involving Dean as a face. Good segment (Y)
> 
> Still want them to break up.


Boooooo. They can last a few more months together. Would love them to stay together longer but The Shield wouldn't be as interesting unless someone went for the big title and when that happens the breakup is inevitable. 

Enjoyed Dean a lot too, that little war with Cesaro was great.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Seven said:


> Never thought I'd enjoy anything involving Dean as a face. Good segment (Y)
> 
> Still want them to break up.


Neither did I, he does great as everything.



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Loving Face Shield. Really good tag match with Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose showing their unity with several double team moves such as that stereo suicide dive which was really cool. So odd seeing Dean work as a face though :lol The beat down was nice, with The Shield selling well making them look sympathetic. If this does lead to The Shield vs. Kane/NAO at Wrestlemania, it may not look good on paper, but I have faith that The Shield is going to make this a good match to watch, as they have always done.


First off, Hi SEJ, is rare to see you here, and yeah, is odd seeing Dean as face but I like it. I am going to enjoy this tweener/face Shield run.



SoupBro said:


> If Seth Rollins was in a Lee green jumpsuit I might be thirsting by no :kobe10 they should have been a female member in the Shield for guys like me :no:


:lol I know, they should've of , but is too late and I don't want no new member, replacement, or anyone out. But Rollins as Lee, tho, with that Taijutsu shit. :banderas


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Boooooo. They can last a few more months together. Would love them to stay together longer but The Shield wouldn't be as interesting unless someone went for the big title and when that happens the breakup is inevitable.
> 
> Enjoyed Dean a lot too, that little war with Cesaro was great.


C'MON.

I don't see what more they could do with these guys as a unit. Where do they go after they dispose of Kane's terrible ass at WrestleMania?


----------



## Tony

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I hope The Shield doesn't break up until Summerslam. I really love these guys as a unit.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> I hope The Shield doesn't break up until Summerslam. I really love these guys as a unit.


*One more year! One more year* chant.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*So the shield are officially faces now who will go against the authority? Hmm I guess justice should be back and I would like them cutting promos about justice again. *


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> *One more year! One more year* chant.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Seven said:


>


Whyy? Seven  Why?


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> *One more year! One more year* chant.


Not if I have something to do with it. :HHH2


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Apex Predator said:


> Not if I have something to do with it. :HHH2


Where's your shovel? Oh, yeah, don't you mess with them.



ice_edge said:


> *So the shield are officially faces now who will go against the authority? Hmm I guess justice should be back and I would like them cutting promos about justice again. *


*JUSTICEEE!!!*


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The shovel is in Stephanies pants. :vince2


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Imagine if the Shield help Bryan win the title at Mania :mark: will remind of of DX when Mankind won the title on Raw.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Apex Predator said:


> The shovel is in Stephanies pants. :vince2


Ohhh, you went there, :lmao:lmao



SoupBro said:


> Imagine if the Shield help Bryan win the title at Mania :mark: will remind of of DX when Mankind won the title on Raw.


Probably, that will be a form of getting payback at the authority.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Imagine if the Shield help Bryan win the title at Mania :mark: will remind of of DX when Mankind won the title on Raw.


That would be awesome bro. I personally would like to see Bryan win the title by himself. I know somewhere CM Punk will be drinking a Pepsi cheering him on. 


DareDevil said:


> Ohhh, you went there, :lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, that will be a form of getting payback at the authority.


Yes she's daddy's little girl with balls of the size of Grape fruits. :vince3


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Apex Predator said:


> Yes she's daddy's little girl with balls of the size of Grape fruits. :vince3


I just spilled my coffee. :lmao


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

No fappin' on the keyboard man. :lmao

I remember when Chyna did playboy. I'm sure somewhere Hunter has a special edition copy. The good old days. :damn


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

@predator, I ain't doing that shit..are you?

Just heard one of the theme songs of WM, by eminem, and I am so fucking Happy, finally EM made a song for Mania :mark:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

ahh coffee <3


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I can't believe that they pulled Reigns' hair during the beatdown. Jealous much Road Dogg? I'm sure I saw a strand on that ramp :cussin:

Seth had me feeling so bad for him during the beatdown, oh my poor baby


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Predator, so what are your thoughts about tonight?


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

No man. I was joking lol. Eminem charged 2 mill for a small show at a NFL party. How much do you think he might charge Vince for a stadium show? My guess is 4-5 million.

I didn't watch Smackdown tonight..that's my thoughts.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Apex Predator said:


> No man. I was joking lol. Eminem charged 2 mill for a small show at a NFL party. How much do you think he might charge Vince for a stadium show? My guess is 4-5 million.
> 
> I didn't watch Smackdown tonight..that's my thoughts.


I really don't care how much he charges vince, he's a rap god for a reason. 

Oh you didn't watch it  shame.

I knew you were joking, don't worry.


----------



## drmorrisjohnson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Why are fangirls so obsessed with the Shield and not Cesaro's nipples?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't believe that they pulled Reigns' hair during the beatdown. Jealous much Road Dogg? I'm sure I saw a strand on that ramp :cussin:
> 
> Seth had me feeling so bad for him during the beatdown, oh my poor baby


Enjoy the Rep :evil:

Yeah, Seth really knows how to sell a beatdown. I felt like calling 911 when he started coughing alot then i remembered SD is taped. Beatdown was done perfectly, even as a huge fan of the shield i was marking out at them getting decimated for some reason, probably because i know that they'll come back even harder either on Monday or next week. 

Not i'm really considering buying tickets for SD this tuesday, should still be seats available.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It's funny I seen 8 mile earlier and he barely could get his demo played and look where he's at now.

I haven't really been watching Raw or Smackdown for the past 3 months. It's funny I turn on the walking dead and out pops up CM Punk in talking dead wtf lol.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



drmorrisjohnson said:


> Why are fangirls so obsessed with the Shield and not Cesaro's nipples?


So you like Cesaro's nipples?



Apex Predator said:


> It's funny I seen 8 mile earlier and he barely could get his demo played and look where he's at now.
> 
> I haven't really been watching Raw or Smackdown for the past 3 months. It's funny I turn on the walking dead and out pops up CM Punk in talking dead wtf lol.


I know right, that's why he's my favorite rapper ever. I am so proud of being a fan of his, I told this to someone in here once, that Dean reminds me so much of Eminem. Because Dean also came from basically nothing just like EM and it was due to their talent that they are where they are now.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

lol this is a PG show man.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Whyy? Seven  Why?


They aren't creative enough to make the Shield interesting for another year.


----------



## drmorrisjohnson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> So you like Cesaro's nipples?


Ofc. They're freakishly huge. On a physique like that too. Dang. Nipple play ftw!


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

When you have Hollywood writer's it's bound to mess up something good. I believe the Shield could've been stronger and have another year run. Things are looking slim and stale.

Just look at what happened to Fandango and Ryback nobody cares about them anymore.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Apex Predator said:


> lol this is a PG show man.


Predator, this isn't a pg thread, just heads up.


Seven said:


> They aren't creative enough to make the Shield interesting for another year.


They can be.  I want my tweener Shield tun Seven!


drmorrisjohnson said:


> Ofc. They're freakishly huge. On a physique like that too. Dang. Nipple play ftw!


:lmao:lmao:lmao jesus christ! I'll admit it, Cesaro is hot.


----------



## drmorrisjohnson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao jesus christ! I'll admit it, Cesaro is hot.


Glad someone else recognizes that! Reigns too though. Reigns can "rain" over me anytime he wants.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

What's going on in here? guys appreciating Cesaro's nips? :bryan2


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao jesus christ! I'll admit it, Cesaro is hot.


There's something for you to draw :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



drmorrisjohnson said:


> Glad someone else recognizes that! Reigns too though. Reigns can "rain" over me anytime he wants.


Well, I don't like Reigns like that...:side: he'll be like, my older brother or something. 
Seth and Dean on the other hand. :yum: :yum: *cough* *cough*



Banez said:


> There's something for you to draw :lol


I'll draw him naked. 



Apex Predator said:


> What's going on in here? guys appreciating Cesaro's nips? :bryan2


Nothing wrong with that. Nothing wrong with guys liking other guys...right?


----------



## drmorrisjohnson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Well, I don't like Reigns like that...:side: he'll be like, my older brother or something.
> Seth and Dean on the other hand. :yum: :yum: *cough* *cough*


Don't see it with Dean. Seth though. Wouldn't kick him out of bed either. Very athletic. Probably a good mover. Just like dancers - they're phwoar when it comes to movement. :dance


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



drmorrisjohnson said:


> Don't see it with Dean. Seth though. Wouldn't kick him out of bed either. Very athletic. Probably a good mover. Just like dancers - they're phwoar when it comes to movement. :dance


Seth, athletic and flexible...  I would get a good work out, every day and night.


----------



## drmorrisjohnson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Seth, athletic and flexible...  I would get a good work out, every day and night.


Seth. *Shudders* :woolcock I'm the sheep!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



drmorrisjohnson said:


> Seth. *Shudders* :woolcock I'm the sheep!


Hey, no messing with seth! Yes, I'm selfish.


----------



## drmorrisjohnson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Hey, no messing with seth! Yes, I'm selfish.


You can have Seth if you want. I'd already be having Cesaro! :dance :yum:


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Hey, no messing with seth! Yes, I'm selfish.


:lel when was Seth yours to begin with. Seth is my good buddy so maybe i'll put in a good word. Be warned, his chakra reserves are off the charts so he might wear you out.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



drmorrisjohnson said:


> You can have Seth if you want. I'd already be having Cesaro! :dance :yum:


:dance:dance I like you already!



SoupBro said:


> :lel when was Seth yours to begin with. Seth is my good buddy so maybe i'll put in a good word. Be warned, his chakra reserves are off the charts so he might wear you out.


Seth has always been mine Soup.  and I don't mind him wearing me out.


----------



## drmorrisjohnson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> :dance:dance I like you already!


No point choosing someone I find less attractive so someone else can't have him when I find someone else more attractive. I prefer Roman too. He can spear me anytime! :woolcock


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*Let me preface this by saying there is nothing wrong with an adult woman expressing herself sexually for men she finds attractive. Hypocrite much? BOY BYE <--this comment is for that special someone. You know who you are. *

Smackdown: I think it is quite obvious that Kane is a tad miffed at FLAWLESS HAIR for keeping him away from SLUTTY BUSSY(Seth Rollins if you didn't already know). 

I done told y'all SLUTTY BUSSY doesn't care, he just busting wide open for anyone who will give a little attention. Cody, Cena, Randy, Kane.... How dreadful. 

That beatdown was damn mess and NAO ain't go no business being out there much less touching FLAWLESS HAIR. I don't give a fuck if they wanted to work with the shield. Nobody wants to see that. They should have given us Wyatt vs Shield at WM period. 

COMMUNITY DICK was hot. Dat ass was everything. :woolcock

AND ONE DAY....MY FAT ASS....WILL TAP THAT....SOON DEAN AMBROSE COMMUNITY DICK 

SOON.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



drmorrisjohnson said:


> No point choosing someone I find less attractive so someone else can't have him when I find someone else more attractive. I prefer Roman too. He can spear me anytime! :woolcock


Yeah, you can have Roman all you want.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Yeah, you can have Roman all you want.


right after I've finished with him.


----------



## drmorrisjohnson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



midnightmischief said:


> right after I've finished with him.


I think he'll spear me harder than you. Ooooohhhh yeah! :dance


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



drmorrisjohnson said:


> I think he'll spear me harder than you. Ooooohhhh yeah! :dance





midnightmischief said:


> right after I've finished with him.


We got a little competition here.


----------



## drmorrisjohnson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> We got a little competition here.


Reigns at front. Cesaro at back. Seth at top.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



drmorrisjohnson said:


> Reigns at front. Cesaro at back. Seth at top.


What did I told you about Seth? No messing with him or Dean. I'm onto you :avid:

I'll start calling you DJ. easier.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It's kind of getting out of control guys, don't you think :kobe8


----------



## drmorrisjohnson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> What did I told you about Seth? No messing with him or Dean. I'm onto you :avid:
> 
> I'll start calling you DJ. easier.


Ok ok. I'll settle for Brad Maddox at top.



SoupBro said:


> It's kind of getting out of control guys, don't you think :kobe8


We're all animals. We all have our desires. :woolcock


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



drmorrisjohnson said:


> Reigns at front. Cesaro at back. Seth at top.


you can have thee other two. reigns is currently tied up - so to speak...










opps may have lost the keys....

:woolcock


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> It's kind of getting out of control guys, don't you think :kobe8


Soup, when have you seen this thread in control? 



drmorrisjohnson said:


> Ok ok. I'll settle for Brad Maddox at top.


Ew, maddox, ok. I won't judge tastes.


----------



## drmorrisjohnson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Ew, maddox, ok. I won't judge tastes.


Not my usual type, something about him tho. :woolcock

I also wouldn't mind Naomi too.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I just watched Smackdown (I know late to the party). 

Seth Rollins is sooo good. He fucking OWNED the fatal fourway ... Also, Ambrose was great too. 

But I really, really, really fucking hate the idea of watching the boys get ripped off in their first real mania ever against Kane and NAO's. Really sucks to see HHH's buddies come back like this to steal the spotlight from better, younger tag teams. It's a travesty. 

The WWE really don't want to give people what people want to see until and unless their hands are forced by the fans themselves. 

Anyways, rage aside, The Shield are now by far and away the best thing in the WWE ... as a unit. They need better opponents and better storylines going into next year and they should completely own it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Glad to hear Colby enjoys coming in here. Any idea if his thirst is quenched by what he reads?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> I just watched Smackdown (I know late to the party).
> 
> Seth Rollins is sooo good. He fucking OWNED the fatal fourway ... Also, Ambrose was great too.
> 
> But I really, really, really fucking hate the idea of watching the boys get ripped off in their first real mania ever against Kane and NAO's. Really sucks to see HHH's buddies come back like this to steal the spotlight from better, younger tag teams. It's a travesty.
> 
> The WWE really don't want to give people what people want to see until and unless their hands are forced by the fans themselves.
> 
> Anyways, rage aside, The Shield are now by far and away the best thing in the WWE ... as a unit. They need better opponents and better storylines going into next year and they should completely own it.


I personally like the Shield/NAO and Kane match. It was either a face turn and a six man or a triple threat. I would much rather they turn face and continue this historic run for a few more months. You may think Kane and the Outlaws are a step down for the Shield (truthfully they are) but there really isn't a better option for them. If they faced Kane, Harper and Rowan it would feel like a cheap second rate version of the epic Wyatt/Shield matches and would also not make sense storyline wise. The Shield vs. Kane and the ascension would be fine but doesn't give the same rub to the Shield that working with Kane and the outlaws does. 

Kane and the outlaws are established veterans, have been featured heavily on programming and most importantly are an extension of the Authority. I think this all will lead to the Shield vs. The Authority during the Summer. The match will be nothing more than a Shield showcase anyways.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

@Mark... It seems like that right now because the WWE have been systematically disrupting and depushing the entire tag team division since the NAO returned. There were some really good organic feuds and rivalries developing. I didn't really care about the Shield being tag champs or not, but they had amazing chemistry with the Usos as well as Rhodes brothers. All for nought now. It wouldn't have been hard at all to create a storyline with either of those teams either because they had histories with each other as well. 

Of course from a political standpoint, carrying HHH's buddies is great for the Shield's careers but from a storyline and "best match possible" perspective it's a rip off.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It really irked me when the New Age Outlaws and Kane were beating the hell out of Roman. I also liked the way he was trying to fight back. Definitely his big enemy there is Kane. He took most of the beatdown.

The match:
Ambrose did well too! He started it off. Did the suicide dive alongside Rollins, Nigel McGuiness like Clothesline to Cesaro + a submission move.
Cesaro did a swing to Ambrose into the barricade via WWE App. Wish they showed that instead on tv.

Rollins faced Jinder Mahal. The last time they faced each other off like that was in NXT for the Championship title. There were some shades of it too!
Rollins hits a Blackout. I saw the referee did a 3 count but one of the opponent (cant remember who) was able to stop it.
Seth was so hyped up and got a great reaction too + Ambrose got a "Lets Go Ambrose!"

Slater sold that spear by Roman like boss!

It was nice to see them team up as a duo once in a while. 

Am i the only one who found it weird that it's now The Shield that gets the end of the stick? They usually do the beatings to their opponents. But since they're now face team, every team who they attacked got revenge.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Our boys on Backstage Pass and Pre-Show :banderas

Dean was so hyped on that Pre-Show "Do we look like Ponies?!" :lmao

Omg...Roman talked about his flawless hair!!! :wall

He wouldn't even let Dean touch it :lol Yo, Roman is the best when he acts a fool.
Whooo! That man needs to be funny a little more lol

How the hell do you do Vimeo videos on here? :lol

*Pre-show*
http://vimeo.com/89761831
*
Backstage Pass*
http://vimeo.com/89763925

*Smackdown footage that was on the app during commercial break:*

http://vimeo.com/89762625

http://vimeo.com/89762668

Dean-Ambrose.net gets all the credit! 

Yo, why WWE never show their best promos/segments where most fans can see them :no:


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Smackdown, I LOVE what's happening with them. I didn't know how I would like their face turn but I could see it doing wonders to stretch out their time as a unit. As for the first smackdown promo. Can we get MORE promos like this! :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer









I love this side of the shield and it was great to see Roman more lighthearted side. Give me more of that version of him. He's a natural badass but this is nice too.

Ever since Elimination Chamber Seth has been featured in matches and promos way more and I'm thrilled :ex::ex::ex:. He's emerging to the top of the group right now. I was afraid he was gonna get cast aside while Roman and Dean feuded but these turn of events have been pleasant. I feel like they've all had turns as more of a leader roll, first Ambrose then Roman and now Seth. All 3 are back to being legit. The match was good, shield looks like natural faces in the ring, especially Seths moveset, really gets the crowd behind him. Reigns spear was a beauty :shocked:. 

Watching them get beat down and a broken Roman attempting to crawl back was such a new sight. I welcome this new phase for the shield. Something new and best of all they're still together. I'm one of the people that believe they can branch off and have single careers WHILE still being in the group. I hope it's something they decide to do


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: reaction to pre-show vimeo



that was great, loved seths 'can I be a Pegasus, with the wings?' so funny. great to see roman knows how great his hair is, although my hopes or being able to touch it in the future have been dashed if he wont even let dean touch it. lol



btw mainly posted this as a spoiler for practice as it is the first time I have tried it, also just in case anyone has not yet watched the clip.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> OMG guys... :$
> 
> You're so nice, thank you all for your kind words... :woolcock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, what you are doing after every RAW or Smackdown is truely awesome.
> 
> Saber Ry is fucking right and everybody knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's what wrestling needs more of today.
> 
> The internet is drowning in fucking boring, average, ordinary reviews, where everybody tries to be as neutral and sceptic as possible.
> 
> No hype, no excitement, no marking.
> 
> 
> 
> Never change that girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thereminder.com/dining/features/wwesmackdowncomest/
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



Why is no one commenting about this GOAT interview :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
Honestly everything about this dude is just A+
His attitude to a lot if things is so damn refreshing 

-

Also cannot deal with The Shield on Pre-Show... Especially with my boy Tom Phillips (who I find strangely attractive even though he's kinda weedy :lol)

Talking about horses and ponies and mustangs and manes and unicorns
What the actual fuck :lmao

When Ambrose said Mustangs not gonna lie was kinda hoping he's bust out a bit of the ol' "MUSTANG SALLY MY BABY" 

Reigns talking about his mane :faint: :lmao
Rollins showing his geeky and fantasy side throwing unicorns out there and shit... Oh my god :lol

I had to pause it to compose myself because I was slightly cringing and slightly lol-ing my ass off at Reigns with his random ass mane comment that he just threw out there like that one geeky friend who doesn't really have a lot to say and rides off the topic that the cool friend (Ambrose) put out there. Just my god :clap :banderas :lmao 

Face Shield is epic in every way.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Our boys on Backstage Pass and Pre-Show :banderas
> 
> Dean was so hyped on that Pre-Show "Do we look like Ponies?!" :lmao
> 
> Omg...Roman talked about his flawless hair!!! :wall
> 
> He wouldn't even let Dean touch it :lol Yo, Roman is the best when he acts a fool.
> Whooo! That man needs to be funny a little more lol
> 
> How the hell do you do Vimeo videos on here? :lol
> 
> *Pre-show*
> http://vimeo.com/89761831
> *
> Backstage Pass*
> http://vimeo.com/89763925
> 
> *Smackdown footage that was on the app during commercial break:*
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89762625
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89762668
> 
> Dean-Ambrose.net gets all the credit!
> 
> Yo, why WWE never show their best promos/segments where most fans can see them :no:


Those segments are life!!! :lol

This is what should be getting air time. Tom's a unicorn :lol This is thoroughbred hair! No don't touch it. :lmao That's my Roman.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Enjoy the Rep :evil:


SoupBro is an evil person guys. I never …


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

"- While The Shield have made a turn in the last week, they are still scheduled to split up. As of this week, the plan is for Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins to form a heel tag team and Roman Reigns to be pushed as a top singles babyface."

Yeah, put the two guys who are ready to be on their own in a team, and push the other guy who isn't ready to be on his own as a top face. Seems about right.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Not gonna happen. Seth screams babyface so much, it's nearly sickening 

Why is no one talking about how Dean was barely touched during that beatdown :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I'm still on denial about caly.
> 
> SmackDown and today is my last day of school before spring brake!!:dance


:dance

And (Y) for Yu Yu Hakusho 



tylermoxreigns said:


> That time of the week again when I ramble incoherent bullshit :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins wrestling together. My Ambrollins feels.
> 
> Holy shit all that water coming off of Rollins. Haha I don't know whether to laugh or be amazed. What.
> 
> Absolutely no fucks given for RyBaxel (or however you bloody spell)
> 
> Rollins and Reigns from The Shield... Woah back the fuck up Cole. AMBROSE. AM-BROSE. How the hell do you get that mixed up?! Idiot fpalm
> 
> WE THE PEOPLE
> 
> Health slater is so ginger. His pants are pissing me off. Obnoxious like him. 3mb here to make the numbers up.
> 
> My boy Ambrose and the charisma vacuum that is Axel. If this had been anyone else wrestling with Axel I would've fast-forwarded this until a Shield member got tagged in. PRAISE AMBROSE
> 
> My god, some nice locking up between Ambrose and Axel. Ambrose looking like a beast with that massive clothesline to start.
> 
> Love the slaps Ambrose gives his opponents when on the ropes.
> 
> Nice take down by Ambrose when Jinder came in.
> 
> Love his little teamwork with Rollins.
> 
> The randomers in the crowd shouting "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD" damn straight boy!
> 
> B-e-a-utiful drop kick by Rollins to Jinder
> 
> Fuck Ryback for tagging in. I hatechu
> 
> Rollins landing on his feet. Really thought his nine lives would've been up by now
> 
> Omg dean coming in to save his boy
> -INSERT HEART EYES FOR AMBROLLINS HERE-
> 
> The double team by Rollins and Ambrose. My god that was fantastic! Them running the ropes. Nice to see Ambrose showing some agility because we rarely see it. And he got some sweet hang time too. Looked beautiful at how in sync they were with that. I marked. :mark:
> 
> "Come on boys who wants a piece huh?!
> 
> Shit these two look fabulous together. FABULOUS I SAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cesaro Swing to Ambrose ON THE FUCKING APP. Are you bloody KIDDING me?! That shit should be on TV. Idiots.
> 
> People getting behind Dean w/ the claps though. _GUUUUIIIISSSEEEE_
> 
> Do I hear Let's Go Ambrose chants
> :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Ambrose arms are beautiful. The indents on his shoulders from the muscle... Bloody Jesus have mercy on my souuuul
> 
> "C'mon dean!"
> 
> "Yes! Fantastic!" Me shouting at the Ambrose reversal. Nicely done, nicely done babe :clap
> 
> Me: "Come on dean, come on dean. Move." *gets hit by Ryback* me:
> "fucking hell"
> 
> Fucking hell Claudio, Colby is your bro Jesus Christ lay off him in ring. Looked rough bro. Back the fuck up. :lol
> 
> Not gonna lie marking at Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins in a ring together :mark:
> 
> Seth looking beautiful and angry and beautiful on the side of the ring pacing. Yes :banderas
> 
> The crowd getting behind Ambrose AGAIN. Doing great at this face lark Ambrose. Not like that baby face 101 stuff I saw you pull when last like this. That was still A+ though!
> 
> Back and forth between Cesaro and Ambrose. People cheering Ambrose as he punches Cesaro... What. This is GOAT.
> 
> DAT LARIAT... Love it when he makes nods to Big Nige. "I wanna try something tonight... I want you to hit me and then I'm gonna come back with a lariat." His British accent man :lmao :lmao
> 
> Rollins stamping the steps
> Man this is kinda perfectly playing out
> 
> Ambrose going for the steal
> Still craving that heel persona
> 
> Seth getting to shine.
> Looking frigging solid.
> Praise to Seth for shutting up Axel
> And getting Ryback to peace out over the top rope
> 
> Guys Rollins looks _INCREDIBLE_ :banderas
> 
> FUCK OFF GINGER
> SPEARED THE FUCK OUT
> THANK YOU ROMAN REIGNS. Slater is the bane of my existence.
> 
> Reigns spear getting cheered to fuck because everyone loathes Heath :lmao :lmao
> 
> BLACK THE FUCK OUT :mark: :mark:
> 
> Goodnight.
> 
> Dean kill Drew.
> 
> Kane can fuck off.
> 
> No no no this is not on
> Everyone ganging up on my boys
> What the fuck
> I hate everyone. You are all jobbers baring Cesaro. GTFO the ring. Why do you still breathe air. This doesn't apply to Cesaro. He can stay. Actually no he can't he picked on Ambrose and Rollins earlier. But he is fantastic. DAMN I AM SO CONFLICTED - WHY WHY WHY
> 
> This is an A+ way to showcase a face turn
> 
> The boos and reaction to NAO :mark:
> 
> Wow this is fantastic.
> Taking all the finishers.
> 
> Omg go reigns. Try and fight dude!
> Go away Kane.
> 
> This is brilliant.
> 
> Reigns selling beautifully
> 
> "How dare you boy, how dare you."
> 
> Holy shit I can't contain myself. I am so pumped for these six to face off at Mania if this is where we are going.
> 
> Bloody hell Road Dogg seemed super stiff on those kicks to Rollins
> Shit they are really going for Rollins
> 
> Notice they are barely touching Ambrose though.
> 
> Reigns crawling to the ring. Fuck.
> This is :banderas story telling by all. The shield own everyone on storytelling
> 
> Oh my god "pretty boy" I gasped at that.
> Reigns is actually really appealing to me here :clap
> His selling is bloody beautiful
> 
> Those Roman Reigns chants
> 
> ... And they barely touched Ambrose. All of a sudden I'm thrown back to the segment between Triple H and The Shield before Chamber where he kept his stare on Ambrose longer than the other two. Rollins and Reigns getting more of a beat down is very face. Ambrose trying to steal the win earlier on in the tag match is very heel. Holy shit guys this is wonderful storytelling, especially for us wrestling fans who really analyse down to the nitty gritty. Fucking superb!
> 
> :banderas


Epic TMR post as usual! Never change :lol



cindel25 said:


> Love you boo


AWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I was not done commenting on posts, forum! Anyhoo, in continuation...



Frantics said:


> Hah yeah I did, it was fun, I'll be heading back soon but just kinda relaxing now, but yeah it was quite enjoyable, just talked about normal things, secretly put in a good word for all of ya, Seth was sorta hyper today, we were all talking about normal things, I asked Dean if Fighting Seth on FCW was the greates series of matches you've had/favorite, he said it was honestly his favorite match/series he's ever had, Seth also said the same, all 3 of them looked ready to wrestle today , I'll be hanging out with them afterwards as well/working out with them...anyway, it was a great time, all 3 looked happy and in great moods, though Dean looked dead beat tired hahahah


:cheer Thank you Fran! You're so kind.



Frantics said:


> Oh and Bunny...he's read your messages xD, also said Cindel sorta creeped him out xD


She IS the queen for a reason  And Bunny making her mark :lol



SoupBro said:


> Imagine if the Shield help Bryan win the title at Mania :mark: will remind of of DX when Mankind won the title on Raw.


I would :mark: if they came out at any point during that match for realsies, but I'd rather Bryan gets the moment completely to himself.

SD:

Ambrollins teaming!!! :mark:

3MB. FREAKING 3MB beating up my babies. My heart hurts. Poor Sethie!!!!!!

Tsk. Do not mess with that flawless hair!!

Great interview :clap (oh, he talks about the DANCING)

_“There’s a kind of mystery when you don’t put yourself out like that. When you don’t put yourself out like that, people start to kind of create their own version of you in their head of what you really are like or who you really are and things about you become rumors and all that becomes true. People’s perception of me they haven’t even realized is probably so, or it might be kind of real, but maybe they know but [maybe] they don’t. No one really has any idea about me. To me, what I give you is what happens onscreen and past that, anything you’re coming up with in your own head you’re creating in your own mind. But it’s cool. I’d rather have too many weird fans than no fans at all. I love all those crazy girls.”_

Awww, Dean.

I need to go watch these vimeo vids now *scurries off*

OMG, that backstage promo :lmao :lmao :lmao

Roman so possessive about his Thoroughbred mane.

"Can I be Pegasus?" YES YOU CAN, SETH. AND I WANT TO GIVE YOU A HUG AND COOKIE AND PAT YOU ON THE HEAD BECAUSE YOU'RE JUST ADORABLE.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao that promo was everything and more. Roman said pegasus was a half goat :lol
Omg,these boys.
"Im not a pony!"
You can't tell me Tweener Shield wouldn't be awesome after seeing that


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao that promo was everything and more. Roman said pegasus was a half goat :lol
> Omg,these boys.
> "Im not a pony!"
> You can't tell me Tweener Shield wouldn't be awesome after seeing that


Just do promos like this every week live. They'd be so over :lol

Seth correcting him like the little genius he is. I love him.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Why was Seth so happy to see Tom though,
"Tom!" :lmao the way he yelled it


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The backstage promo just confirm what I have been saying about SLUTTY BUSSY...



Spoiler: Pegasus


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Why was Seth so happy to see Tom though,
> "Tom!" :lmao the way he yelled it


He's feeling the joy of utter babyfacedness, that's why :lol

What I'm going to be thinking every time I see Seth for a while:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lol exactly, Sparrow. The fact someone already edited his head on a Pegasus's body is :banderas lol

Tumblr is so lovely


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol exactly, Sparrow. The fact someone already edited his head on a Pegasus's body is :banderas lol
> 
> Tumblr is so lovely


Where is this? I need proof so I can laugh my head off


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Pegasus was pretty awesome in greek methology. I prefer minotaurs over centaurs if we're talking half man half animal anything.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*











Seth said a centaur was half goat....:lmao

Greek mythology is just awesome period (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah a centaur was half man, half horse. 

Anyhoo, my poor baby!


























He plays dead a bit too well


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Roman just looked so pitiful lol poor baby

:banderas at how the audience cheered when he got helped up in the ring










Oh Roman....


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Pegasus was pretty awesome in greek methology. I prefer minotaurs over centaurs if we're talking half man half animal anything.


I'm more of a centaur fan myself. I love brainy creations.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth said a centaur was half goat....:lmao
> 
> Greek mythology is just awesome period (Y)


OMG :lmao :lmao :lmao 

And that was Roman :lol I think he was thinking of the satyr.

I love Greek mythology. Very inspiring stuff 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah a centaur was half man, half horse.
> 
> Anyhoo, my poor baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He plays dead a bit too well


And beautifully too. Pretty boy indeed.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

so Shield members and centaurs?

This is what i woke up to?

*slowly backs out from the thread*

So no one did Kane as a minotaur then? would be a fitting considering we're in greek theme.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Why is everyone no selling the fact Dean was barely touched during that got damn beat down?!!

At least, that's what I heard :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> so Shield members and centaurs?
> 
> This is what i woke up to?
> 
> *slowly backs out from the thread*
> 
> So no one did Kane as a minotaur then? would be a fitting considering we're in greek theme.


The Shield members started it, Banez 

Wynter, the way he was acting on Backstage Pass, though, you'd've thought he suffered the most :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> The Shield members started it, Banez


I know... the group we have here that picks this stuff up is just gold :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yes, Dean, that dramatic fucker :lmao
Roman should have been the one limping and shit lol









That dramatic bastard lol

Here, Sparrow, have this random workout pic of Seth 



Spoiler: sexiness
























Still not over that promo lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> @predator, I ain't doing that shit..are you?
> 
> Just heard one of the theme songs of WM, by eminem, and I am so fucking Happy, finally EM made a song for Mania :mark:


just listened to this now. :mark: :mark: :mark: i'm so glad they've finally got one of his songs for a theme. seems like it's just a theme for the cena wyatt match though cos it directs you to a cena wyatt video package from the wwe site, i'm liking the kid rock theme as well.
thanks for those links wynter, i always forget about backstage passes and preshows. roman with his hair and ambrose acting like he's almost been killed when he was hardly touched.:lol :lol :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

If we're talking about centaurs, I must point out that Dean is the only one , since he's a sagittarius.


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*Post Raw Promo:*

OMG how awesome was that? Talks about ponies and unicorns and gorgeous hair! Ambrose looked like he was going to laugh when Rollins mentioned being Pegasus. Reigns not allowing anyone to touch those lovely locks. *dead from the sheer randomness* I just wish these segments were more heavily featured on actual television. I don't have the app so thank goodness Dean-Ambrose.net has them. 


*SD Match:*

Can I emphasize more about how I'm loving the hell out of Face Shield right now? XD

Poor Ambrose got beat up a majority of the time but it was great to see him finally dish out some moves. I was marking for him during the whole yay/boo exchange with Cesaro. Speaking of that loved the way Ambrose pulled out of Cesaro's headlock. He just went nuts and ripped away at him. I was honestly waiting for Ambrose to bite him or something lol. Maybe he'll do the Moxley face bite in the future lol. 

Rollins was just on a batshit insane high. He was flipping everywhere lol. The man's agility just never ceases to amaze me. I have to love how a bit more of his personality from FCW continues to leak through too. I can't wait to see him go full fledged babyface on his own. 

As for the actual beatdown itself, I did notice too that Dean was not heavily featured on camera during that segment. Could it mean something for a future heel turn? It's very possible. However he did get his ass beat a majority of the match so I have to wonder if they didn't do that to allow him some recovery time. He did get chokeslammed and kicked a bit once back in the ring though. Personally I think Reigns sold the beatdown the best of the group though. Don't get me wrong, Ambrose and Rollins sold like crazy awesome as well. But Reigns' acting was really well done, especially during the recovery segment where he looked so upset. 

Not sure how I feel about the whole rumored Kane and NAO vs Shield match at Mania. In one sense, I think the Shield deserve alot better opponents. But on the other hand I would like to think that Kane and NAO would gladly put the Shield guys over. I would have preferred Harper and Rowan since those two deserve a Mania spot more. However, Ambrose did say there could be someone else involved. So we'll see how things go from there. I'm so excited for Monday!


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> If we're talking about centaurs, I must point out that Dean is the only one , since he's a sagittarius.


Since you like to draw... how about draw us Dean as Centaur?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You know what I just noticed? I'm a Capricorn....


A goat :side:




*looks at sig*




:side:


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> You know what I just noticed? I'm a Capricorn....
> 
> 
> A goat :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


aah that's cute, perfectly matched with little goat face bryan.  and i'm a ram...


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Our boys on Backstage Pass and Pre-Show :banderas
> 
> Dean was so hyped on that Pre-Show "Do we look like Ponies?!" :lmao
> 
> Omg...Roman talked about his flawless hair!!! :wall
> 
> He wouldn't even let Dean touch it :lol Yo, Roman is the best when he acts a fool.
> Whooo! That man needs to be funny a little more lol
> 
> How the hell do you do Vimeo videos on here? :lol
> 
> *Pre-show*
> http://vimeo.com/89761831
> *
> Backstage Pass*
> http://vimeo.com/89763925
> 
> *Smackdown footage that was on the app during commercial break:*
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89762625
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89762668
> 
> Dean-Ambrose.net gets all the credit!
> 
> Yo, why WWE never show their best promos/segments where most fans can see them :no:


It is an outrage that these segments weren't on the actual damn show :no:










Roman was just flawless :banderas I'm gonna call him flawless manes from now on and that is that. You know what if we really make horse references how about this:



Spoiler: huge pics



Roman:










Dean:










Seth:














JacqSparrow said:


> She IS the queen for a reason  And Bunny making her mark :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Great interview :clap (oh, he talks about the DANCING)
> 
> _“There’s a kind of mystery when you don’t put yourself out like that. When you don’t put yourself out like that, people start to kind of create their own version of you in their head of what you really are like or who you really are and things about you become rumors and all that becomes true. People’s perception of me they haven’t even realized is probably so, or it might be kind of real, but maybe they know but [maybe] they don’t. No one really has any idea about me. To me, what I give you is what happens onscreen and past that, anything you’re coming up with in your own head you’re creating in your own mind. But it’s cool. I’d rather have too many weird fans than no fans at all. I love all those crazy girls.”_
> 
> Awww, Dean.
> 
> I need to go watch these vimeo vids now *scurries off*
> 
> OMG, that backstage promo :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Roman so possessive about his Thoroughbred mane.
> 
> "Can I be Pegasus?" YES YOU CAN, SETH. AND I WANT TO GIVE YOU A HUG AND COOKIE AND PAT YOU ON THE HEAD BECAUSE YOU'RE JUST ADORABLE.


You summoned me girl? :lol










Dean is the best and :lol he knows we laughed at him while he was smiling in that jake the snake segment, poor dear.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah a centaur was half man, half horse.
> 
> Anyhoo, my poor baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He plays dead a bit too well


The way he selled that :banderas Cena could learn a thing or two from flawless manes.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yes, Dean, that dramatic fucker :lmao
> Roman should have been the one limping and shit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dramatic bastard lol
> 
> Here, Sparrow, have this random workout pic of Seth
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sexiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not over that promo lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Since you like to draw... how about draw us Dean as Centaur?


Alright! I suck at horses tho. 



WynterWarm12 said:


> You know what I just noticed? I'm a Capricorn....
> 
> 
> A goat :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at sig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


Pfttt. :lol ah, wynter. You know, I think,Telos and Bunny are GOATS as well.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Alright! I suck at horses tho.


But it could be easier when you draw it half human. Just the legs n rear gotta be from a horse :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> You know what I just noticed? I'm a Capricorn....
> 
> 
> A goat :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at sig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


Explains your attraction to goats. It's all in the stars.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> But it could be easier when you draw it half human. Just the legs n rear gotta be from a horse :lol


Alright, I'll try.

BTW: I'm a Libra and we're all about...JUSTICE!! Explains my immense love for The Shield.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*


















When will people learn to stop messing with Roman's man :no:

And yes, Punky, the irony was not lost on me -____-


























Why does Roman have to make such tragic faces??!!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Alright! I suck at horses tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Pfttt. :lol ah, wynter. You know, I think,Telos and Bunny are GOATS as well.


what you mean by goat?


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yes, Dean, that dramatic fucker :lmao
> Roman should have been the one limping and shit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dramatic bastard lol
> 
> Here, Sparrow, have this random workout pic of Seth
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sexiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not over that promo lol


I love you, boo(Y)

Aw, you and Bryan were totally meant to be!  Go take him back from Brie!

And check this out, guys!!!



Spoiler: My little Shield ponies

































psycho bunny said:


> It is an outrage that these segments weren't on the actual damn show :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman was just flawless :banderas I'm gonna call him flawless manes from now on and that is that. You know what if we really make horse references how about this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: huge pics
> 
> 
> 
> Roman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You summoned me girl? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean is the best and :lol he knows we laughed at him while he was smiling in that jake the snake segment, poor dear.


It's HIM!!!!! And I did, girl  You know certain people are looking forward to your posts

Of course he knows. Seth told him


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lol I was gonna post those Sparrow, but I thought they were going to be too big.

Man, I love Tumblr :banderas


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Things you learn in this forum... god damn :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> what you mean by goat?


Capricorn, the astrology sign, is represented by a goat.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

So what star sign is on in 7 days?


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol I was gonna post those Sparrow, but I thought they were going to be too big.
> 
> Man, I love Tumblr :banderas


Great minds


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Capricorn, the astrology sign, is represented by a goat.



How do you guys know I'm a capricorn? Are any of you bitches stalking me? you could just ask you know :lol


:banderas everyone comparing Roman with gorgeous friesian horses 


I know this is offtopic and this belongs in the anime thread, but OMFG there is a new black butler series coming I'm :mark: so hard right now 











So to get on topic now:





















JacqSparrow said:


> I love you, boo(Y)
> 
> It's HIM!!!!! And I did, girl  You know certain people are looking forward to your posts
> 
> Of course he knows. Seth told him


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> So what star sign is on in 7 days?


Aries: the ram. It started March 21st.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Roman can be so damn sassy. With that hard ass eye roll :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Capricorns for the win Bunny!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Capricorns for the win Bunny!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm with Vicky--we are fans of JUSTICE!

And because he is just too precious:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

WWE has to know fans enjoy these lighthearted segments, which is why they did another camel/llama type thing.

So why don't I see that on Raw :side: They're tweeners now...give it to us :mark: :mark: :mark:

Cause words can't express how much I love goofy Roman :lenny lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> I'm with Vicky--we are fans of JUSTICE!
> 
> And because he is just too precious:


:no: a pegasus is something elegant, I don't mean to be a hater but that attention whore ain't elegant !!









This is seth:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Aries: the ram. It started March 21st.


Thanks..


not sure if thats a good thing or not coz my bday is in 7 days :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Thanks..
> 
> 
> not sure if thats a good thing or not coz my bday is in 7 days :lol


It is? :mark:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> It is? :mark:


Ya... in before any ram jokes you can think of


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE has to know fans enjoy these lighthearted segments, which is why they did another camel/llama type thing.
> 
> So why don't I see that on Raw :side: They're tweeners now...give it to us :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Cause words can't express how much I love goofy Roman :lenny lol


Still trying to get subscribers for the Network. Bah.



psycho bunny said:


> :no: a pegasus is something elegant, I don't mean to be a hater but that attention whore ain't elegant !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is seth:


The leftmost pony is Seth then :lol He did just want wings

Advanced Happy Birthday, Banez!!! :cheer


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Still trying to get subscribers for the Network. Bah.
> 
> 
> 
> The leftmost pony is Seth then :lol He did just want wings


He can have his stupid wings, but if he dares to compare himself with my favorite mythical creature ever again :gun:

I will make sure to remember your b-day banez


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> So what star sign is on in 7 days?


Is Aries.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> He can have his stupid wings, but if he dares to compare himself with my favorite mythical creature ever again :gun:
> 
> I will make sure to remember your b-day banez


:lmao Fran needs to get on here and relay your message


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lol Bunny, how you gonna do Seth like that? It's Seth, you can't be mean to him!

You know how his man gets. Do you want Roman to spear you???







Don't answer that :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao Fran needs to get on here and relay your message


I don't hate on him :draper2 It's just him a pegasus?











He can be one of those shetland pony's instead


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Bunny, how you gonna do Seth like that? It's Seth, you can't be mean to him!
> 
> You know how his man gets. Do you want Roman to spear you???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer that :lol


I'll be in charge of comforting Seth, Wynter :lol I'll be very kind


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Bunny, how you gonna do Seth like that? It's Seth, you can't be mean to him!
> 
> You know how his man gets. Do you want Roman to spear you???
> 
> 
> Don't answer that :lol


I'd love him to spear me 










Wynter boo.. you make things to easy for me :lol










:banderas can't really blame dean for trying to touch the manes. If I could, I'd cut it all off while he's asleep and make a wig out of it


----------



## briana98_98

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Morning all! let me just preface myself now lol I'm battling a cold and have been taking nyquil so If I ramble or don't make sense I'm really sorry. I've been getting caught up on the last 20 pages and you guys move fast  all good tho. 

Fran hope you had fun with The Shield :. They should totally have a workout show on the network. Just sayin. Preferably with shirts being banned. Or WWE should have their own Crossfit games and it'd be The Shield vs The whole locker room. Seth/Dean feud needs to be done on the big stage. It was epic down in FCW can you imagine how awesome it'd be now OMG it'd be amazing!


TylerMoxreigns awesome review of Smackdown! loved it 

Clearly Tom is a unicorn. LOL Dean "Who's Tom?"

Smackdown was good. I'll be honest I didn't watch the whole show. I fell asleep right when Cena and Harper were going to fight. I've been noticing the past few weeks Smackdown has been The Shield's show. They have been on multiple times and it seems like their storylines don't progress as much on Raw. The fatal 4way match was awesome. Dean did a dropkick! I literally yelled at my TV. Don't think I've seen him do a dropkick since he's been in the WWE. Or maybe I just haven't caught it. I liked the team of Ambrose and Rollins. The crowd was chanting for Ambrose which was way cool. The double suicide dive and both of them landing on their feet was awesome. Cesaro swinging Ambrose into the barrier SHOULD OF BEEN ON TV!! I mean really!! He's shown swinging people every week on TV and they couldn't put it on TV this week swinging him into the barrier?! SMH. He swung him hard too. I cringed. Seth is crazy good. I think he's better now than in FCW. his moves are sharper and he just has this quality to his wrestling where he can be a high flyer or he can ground and pound with you (yeah I laughed when I read that lol).

The beatdown..oh the beatdown. I wanted to hug all of them. Seriously dudes I've never met are bringing out all this emotions for them its crazy. Roman trying to get away and Kane pulled his hair! That shit hurts!! Dean being chokeslammed, Seth getting famousered however you spell it ugh. It took 10 guys to take them down. That shows how powerful they are as a faction to take down. The crowd cheering for them when they stood in the ring after the beatdown was AWESOME! Again it was on the app. I swear sometimes they put things on the app that should be on tv. My APP was messing up all over the place. Alex Riley said it best on the aftershow when he said Kane never mentioned The Shield at all in the beginning promo and how it was odd. 

Totally digging Face Shield. Oh and not sure if I saw this or its the medicine talking but on SYFY they showed a commercial for next weeks Smackdown and it showed the beating of The Shield and how they are looking for justice on the next Smackdown. IDK.

Going back to sleep now lol sorry for the long post. See you guys in a few hours


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

get well soon bri 

lol @ Wynter asking if Bunny wants reigns to spear her... we all know answer on that one :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Why is everyone no selling the fact Dean was barely touched during that got damn beat down?!!
> 
> At least, that's what I heard :lol



I said this Wynter, I said this. They barely touched him and even pushed him closer to the side of the side of the ring. It's there that he should do the heel turn on Rollins/Reigns. Took em back to when Trips held Ambrose's stare longer than the other before the Wyatts match at EC. 

Planting dem seeds if you look closely 

Those shots have been fired :gun::gun::gun:



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yes, Dean, that dramatic fucker :lmao
> Roman should have been the one limping and shit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dramatic bastard lol
> 
> Here, Sparrow, have this random workout pic of Seth
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sexiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not over that promo lol


This post :banderas


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



briana98_98 said:


> Morning all! let me just preface myself now lol I'm battling a cold and have been taking nyquil so If I ramble or don't make sense I'm really sorry. I've been getting caught up on the last 20 pages and you guys move fast  all good tho.
> 
> Fran hope you had fun with The Shield :. They should totally have a workout show on the network. Just sayin. Preferably with shirts being banned. Or WWE should have their own Crossfit games and it'd be The Shield vs The whole locker room. Seth/Dean feud needs to be done on the big stage. It was epic down in FCW can you imagine how awesome it'd be now OMG it'd be amazing!
> 
> 
> TylerMoxreigns awesome review of Smackdown! loved it
> 
> Clearly Tom is a unicorn. LOL Dean "Who's Tom?"
> 
> Smackdown was good. I'll be honest I didn't watch the whole show. I fell asleep right when Cena and Harper were going to fight. I've been noticing the past few weeks Smackdown has been The Shield's show. They have been on multiple times and it seems like their storylines don't progress as much on Raw. The fatal 4way match was awesome. Dean did a dropkick! I literally yelled at my TV. Don't think I've seen him do a dropkick since he's been in the WWE. Or maybe I just haven't caught it. I liked the team of Ambrose and Rollins. The crowd was chanting for Ambrose which was way cool. The double suicide dive and both of them landing on their feet was awesome. Cesaro swinging Ambrose into the barrier SHOULD OF BEEN ON TV!! I mean really!! He's shown swinging people every week on TV and they couldn't put it on TV this week swinging him into the barrier?! SMH. He swung him hard too. I cringed. Seth is crazy good. I think he's better now than in FCW. his moves are sharper and he just has this quality to his wrestling where he can be a high flyer or he can ground and pound with you (yeah I laughed when I read that lol).
> 
> The beatdown..oh the beatdown. I wanted to hug all of them. Seriously dudes I've never met are bringing out all this emotions for them its crazy. Roman trying to get away and Kane pulled his hair! That shit hurts!! Dean being chokeslammed, Seth getting famousered however you spell it ugh. It took 10 guys to take them down. That shows how powerful they are as a faction to take down. The crowd cheering for them when they stood in the ring after the beatdown was AWESOME! Again it was on the app. I swear sometimes they put things on the app that should be on tv. My APP was messing up all over the place. Alex Riley said it best on the aftershow when he said Kane never mentioned The Shield at all in the beginning promo and how it was odd.
> 
> Totally digging Face Shield. Oh and not sure if I saw this or its the medicine talking but on SYFY they showed a commercial for next weeks Smackdown and it showed the beating of The Shield and how they are looking for justice on the next Smackdown. IDK.
> 
> Going back to sleep now lol sorry for the long post. See you guys in a few hours


Aww, hope you feel better soon, Bri!

This should help:


























In the words of Steven, "soon".


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I fucking *LOVE* The Shield!!!!!!!

Smackdown was FANTASTIC!!! 
The match was awesome, loved the interactions with 3MB, also Cesaro, even Ryback lol!! Ambrose with his fucking epic Clotheslines of Death, Rollins with his Moves and Killing-The-Sound-Barrier-Speed, Reigns with one of his best Selling scenes ever... :lenny :lenny :lenny
The Beatdown was just sick and awesome, Ambrose just laying there like a dead fish, Rollins and Reigns fighting like true heros 'til the end... :banderas
Also fucking Heath Slater killing it.



WynterWarm12 said:


> *Pre-show*
> http://vimeo.com/89761831
> *
> Backstage Pass*
> http://vimeo.com/89763925
> 
> *Smackdown footage that was on the app during commercial break:*
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89762625
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89762668
> 
> Dean-Ambrose.net gets all the credit!


Dat Pre-Show Segment... Rollins with his overexcited "TOOOOOOOM!" Deans expressions when Rollins started the unichorn bullshit.. :banderas

Backstage Pass, absolutely amazing, Deans face distorted with pain...
REIGNS HYPING US ALL FOR RAW... :banderas :banderas :banderas
Nothing more to say, can't wait for RAW, it feels like I have to wait weeks, when it's only 2 days... LOVE!!! IT!!!!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:banderas NeyNey never failing to hype me up with her posts

This Raw is gonna be good I think :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ney, you know how I feel about your posts :banderas

These next two Raws I think/hope are really going to pull a lot of things out of the bag. Two weeks until Mania. Insane!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



> - We noted before that there is still a plan in place for The Shield to split up. The plan is for Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose to play the heel tag team while Roman Reigns will be booked as a top singles babyface.
> 
> The apparent babyface turn by The Shield on RAW was done to accomplish two things - allow The New Age Outlaws to work a program with them, which they requested, and to better set up Reigns' big singles run.
> 
> The idea behind better setting up Reigns' singles run is that it's better for Ambrose and Rollins to turn on Reigns than it is for Reigns to turn on them.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


BLASPHEMY!!! :cussin:

Seth would never do that to his Romie :no:


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Just heard one of the theme songs of WM, by eminem, and I am so fucking Happy, finally EM made a song for Mania :mark:


DID YOU SEE THE CENA/WYATT PROMO ON RAW WITH "_LEGACY_"????
I WAS MARKING OUT SO HARD!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
Love Em too! 






@ Wyn & TMR

Can't believe it's only fucking 2 weeks until Mania!!! JeeesusBotchamania.mp3!!!!!!!!
Monday will be fucking epic!!!!! 
They need a promo in the ring where all three of them go crazy and badass...
The crowd will suck their dicks after that epicness.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao NeyNey...

Damn, two weeks until WrestleMania, I can't believe how close we are :mark: :mark:

We definitely all gotta get in that chat hoes :

Then we can all ugly cry if Dean(or Dean/Seth) do a swerve/turn at Mania


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> We definitely all gotta get in that chat hoes :


We gonna miss some peeps from chat though... like bunny and cindel and fran. two which go to some goddamn event at the same time when WM is on..... :no:

And bunny because she has to sleep for internship.. such a shame. Then again maybe if she's around none of us will actually watch the event itself :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> We gonna miss some peeps from chat though... like bunny and cindel and fran. two which go to some goddamn event at the same time when WM is on..... :no:
> 
> And bunny because she has to sleep for internship.. such a shame. Then again maybe if she's around none of us will actually watch the event itself :lol


Hey that's mean!! :no:

Then again I'm that shameless :banderas


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:|I am so amazed at Bunny's ability to find such disturbing and creepy gifs....


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Freddie Mercury :mark: :mark:

Anyway sup? We discussing SD?

And saw those segments. Ambrose going "WE ARE MUSTANGS!!" was GOAT :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Our boys are weird as fuck :lol
Talking about dumb shit lol

Poor Tom wasn't prepared. Roman called him boy like that poor guy isn't a grown ass man too :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That segment on Backstage pass after SD was great too :lol

Ambrose selling the beating, Rollins being pissed and Reigns with the punchline. They need to have segments of Shield going around backstage, hunting for the NAO on Raw, and threatening other superstars/divas in the process. I'd watch that


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I just saw the greatest thing: The Shield turning on Kane from RAW set to the audio of the Lion King where Scar gets betrayed and killed by the hyenas.

It was strangely fitting.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Link please Reservoir :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The boys are going on a rampage on Monday for sure.
They will definitely want revenge. Imma keep a close eye on Dean though...:side:

lol

I hope we get a couple segments with them :mark:


Res!!!! Share it :


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Thanks..
> 
> 
> not sure if thats a good thing or not coz my bday is in 7 days :lol


So you're born the 29th? One day sooner and you would have shared your birthday with The Undertaker. Such a pity.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I avoided sharing my birthday with Matt Hardy by two days. Lucky :lol

Also, a bloody Ambrose pic from his indy days. Featuring Sami Callihan looking a lot like Chris Jericho.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> So you're born the 29th? One day sooner and you would have shared your birthday with The Undertaker. Such a pity.


One of my best friends is born 30th of march... we never see eye to eye who's born on a wrong day :lol

Edit: isn't takers bday 24th of march?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :|I am so amazed at Bunny's ability to find such disturbing and creepy gifs....


meh I have shared worse, like I said I'm on my path to salvation and trying to behave in here :lol



Quoth the Raven said:


> I avoided sharing my birthday with Matt Hardy by two days. Lucky :lol
> 
> Also, a bloody Ambrose pic from his indy days. Featuring Sami Callihan looking a lot like Chris Jericho.


Callihan is cuter then Jericho though


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Link please Reservoir :mark: :mark: :mark:





WynterWarm12 said:


> Res!!!! Share it :


It's not an isolated thing on Youtube, unfortunately, but if you skip this video ahead to the 9:00 mark that's where it is.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I always imagined Bunny'd be blonde for some reason :lol

And thanks Res :mark: On it.

Months ago, I saw a pic comparing HHH and the Shield to Scar and the three hyenas from The Lion King :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I always imagined Bunny'd be blonde for some reason :lol
> 
> And thanks Res :mark: On it.
> 
> Months ago, I saw a pic comparing HHH and the Shield to Scar and the three hyenas from The Lion King :lmao


Why is that?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah, never pictured Bunny as blonde in my mind.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I tink we are going to see a rampage on raw , will be fun to watch, now if you excuse me, I'm going to yell in agony from mah sore body, anyway dat promo xD, Roman hyping all of us for Raw, dean with that expression was just too damn amazing xd


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I don't know why :lol Probably when she said she was doing this Alex DeLarge inspired look, I kinda pictured a blonde sadistic girl :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> I fucking *LOVE* The Shield!!!!!!!
> 
> Smackdown was FANTASTIC!!!
> The match was awesome, loved the interactions with 3MB, also Cesaro, even Ryback lol!! Ambrose with his fucking epic Clotheslines of Death, Rollins with his Moves and Killing-The-Sound-Barrier-Speed, Reigns with one of his best Selling scenes ever... :lenny :lenny :lenny
> The Beatdown was just sick and awesome, Ambrose just laying there like a dead fish, Rollins and Reigns fighting like true heros 'til the end... :banderas
> Also fucking Heath Slater killing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Pre-Show Segment... Rollins with his overexcited "TOOOOOOOM!" Deans expressions when Rollins started the unichorn bullshit.. :banderas
> 
> Backstage Pass, absolutely amazing, Deans face distorted with pain...
> REIGNS HYPING US ALL FOR RAW... :banderas :banderas :banderas
> Nothing more to say, can't wait for RAW, it feels like I have to wait weeks, when it's only 2 days... LOVE!!! IT!!!!


:woolcock that mark out.

Ambrose was working intense in that match. strong baby face vibes in the way he was working too, which is weird from someone like Ambrose. Suicide dive? My memory sucks, when was the last time he did that. LOL if it was very recently.

Whole seg owned SD. :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :woolcock that mark out.
> 
> Ambrose was working intense in that match. strong baby face vibes in the way he was working too, which is weird from someone like Ambrose. Suicide dive? My memory sucks, when was the last time he did that. LOL if it was very recently.
> 
> Whole seg owned SD. :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


He did it recently, pulled it out of the bag against the Wyatts on SD. Think he took out Harper. Didn't fly through the air as beautifully as he did yesterday on SD though, from what I recall it was a bit of a fail/flop (didn't get as much hang in the air) but have to say yesterday is definitely the best time I've ever seen him perform a suidide dive - even from when he used to do it on the indies occasionally.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> He did it recently, pulled it out of the bag against the Wyatts on SD. Think he took out Harper. Didn't fly through the air as beautifully as he did yesterday on SD though, from what I recall it was a bit of a fail/flop (didn't get as much hang in the air) but have to say yesterday is definitely the best time I've ever seen him perform a suidide dive - even from when he used to do it on the indies occasionally.


Those dudes were straight HYPED on SD :lmao I think there was also this one spot were Cesaro was telling Dean hit him with his best shot which I think led to Dean giving him a good clothesline. lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

it feels like a sin that i haven't watched Smackdown yet :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


>


bama4



Banez said:


> it feels like a sin that i haven't watched Smackdown yet :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I still haven't watched SmackDown either :lol

It's on my desktop, waiting for me to click it.

I gotta see my boy Ziggler actually win with the FameAsser :banderas


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The Shield did awesome playing the faces in peril on SD. They can sell beatdowns almost as well as they give em' out. The thing with them is that they just got the tar beat out of them yet still came out smelling like roses (not for the first time either) great psychology..........

Backstage interviews were good too, did anyone pick up on Ambrose suggesting the Triple H NAO connection hmmmmmmmm...

Also can someone clear this up, but did Cole just rename Rollins *"BLACKOUT"* to the *"PIECE OF MIND"*, really Cole REALLY, of all things, if he came up with this himself it would be the worst thing he's ever done, worst then the random brab wire tattoos or arguing with JBL over everything yet nothing at all :shocked:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Well i didn't have time yet :lol

I'l watch it tonight if i find a free moment


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> I don't know why :lol Probably when she said she was doing this Alex DeLarge inspired look, I kinda pictured a blonde sadistic girl :lmao



:lmao i'll never dye my hair ever again worst mistake of my life. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Banez said:


> Well i didn't have time yet :lol
> 
> I'l watch it tonight if i find a free moment



And then is this bitch blaming me for not watching the show tsk shame on you


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Triple H vs Dean :homer

I will never stop dreaming of that :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


>


:banderas




swagger_ROCKS said:


> Those dudes were straight HYPED on SD :lmao I think there was also this one spot were Cesaro was telling Dean hit him with his best shot which I think led to Dean giving him a good clothesline. lol


The sweet lariat with the bounce off the ropes :mark: 
When they were giving each other shots and Ambrose snuck an extra one in... :lenny :lenny :lenny



WynterWarm12 said:


> Triple H vs Dean :homer
> 
> I will never stop dreaming of that :lol


Don't do this to me Wynter :mark: :mark: :mark:










Trips would have to put my boy over though, like Jesus I heart Trips (have done since I was a kid) but time to lie down a bit now Trips ya dig?! :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> :lmao i'll never dye my hair ever again worst mistake of my life.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


me too i dyed my hair blonde once only it turned out more like white  took a good 6 months to get it back to my normal color again. :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> And then is this bitch blaming me for not watching the show tsk shame on you


but watching you on chat is soo much more fun :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think there was also this one spot were Cesaro was telling Dean hit him with his best shot which I think led to Dean giving him a good clothesline. lol


Jeah!! :woolcock










I loved the way Ambrose and Rollins went into the ring after that SuDi like.. in *TOTAL* synchronisation!!!! 


>


Yeah Wyn, thanks for the Gif!!! :lmao you can see it clearly! :lenny Such beauty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> but watching you on chat is soo much more fun :lmao



Why thank you ^^ @ punky i dyed mine black when i was younger, my friends told me i looked like that scary bitch from the ring :lmao not to mention al the damage it did to my locks. After that i swore to myself that i won't dye it again untill i turn grey :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> Jeah!! :woolcock












loved the impact of that closeline, and the swing thing to get back in the ring. :mark::mark::mark:

EDIT @bunny oh really i thought u'd suit black hair. mine looked like straw when i dyed it blonde and really damaged it, never again. :$ :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> :lmao i'll never dye my hair ever again worst mistake of my life.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I'm sure blonde will look good on you too but your current look suits you so need to change it :lol

And Punky you went blonde once? My job getting in the way again else I'd have dyed my hair atleast once too :lol

You got that Paige look going now though kada


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> me too i dyed my hair blonde once only it turned out more like white  took a good 6 months to get it back to my normal color again. :lol


What haircolor you got then?

@ontopic: guess i'l watch SD soon just so i can watch those segments


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I'm sure blonde will look good on you too but your current look suits you so need to change it :lol
> 
> 
> 
> And Punky you went blonde once? My job getting in the way again else I'd have dyed my hair atleast once too :lol
> 
> 
> 
> You got that Paige look going now though kada



Thanks raven. Tsk paige is ugly punky Is way prettier.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler















Paige is overrated. Punky is better 
:no: Raven is such a perv lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> Jeah!! :woolcock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way Ambrose and Rollins went into the ring after that SuDi like.. in *TOTAL* synchronisation!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Wyn, thanks for the Gif!!! :lmao you can see it clearly! :lenny Such beauty!!!!!!!!!!!


Smackdown was awesome, hope raw will get just as good.

That pic wynter XD and true i never understood all of the commotion around paige, yeah she's decent in the ring but she's just bleh
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I hope Bryan kicks Trips or Steph's head off :lenny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> Jeah!! :woolcock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way Ambrose and Rollins went into the ring after that SuDi like.. in *TOTAL*


That spot had me doing the crip walk


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*


Banez said:



What haircolor you got then?

Click to expand...

*

*


psycho bunny said:



Thanks raven. Tsk paige is ugly punky Is way prettier.

Click to expand...

*


psycho bunny said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


@banez black now.
@bunny lol thanks that's not true though i'll never look as good as paige she's hot.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> @banez black now.
> 
> @bunny lol thanks that's not true though i'll never look as good as paige she's hot.*


*


Ugh punky i love you and you're a gorgeous chick but your taste in women is almost as bad as wynter's taste in men XD


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App*


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

For those who care:

Dean-Ambrose.net:

_*Exclusive! *
Interview Continued
With thanks to Carley of TheReminder.com we have some of the questions and extended answers that didn’t make it in to her finished article Exclusively here on the site! Take a look!
dean-ambrose.net_

http://dean-ambrose.net/?p=2885


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I hope Bryan kicks Trips or Steph's head off :lenny


preferably stephs. :hayden3 the way she was screaming "get him" "get him" had me :lmao:lmao:lmao on raw.

@bunny paige is cute though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Ugh punky i love you and you're a gorgeous chick *but your taste in women is almost as bad as wynter's taste in men XD*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ok Banez, because you asked.  I tried. 



Spoiler: Dean drawing


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh look, my taste in men has come up, _again_



















I don't even know why I talk to you guys. You all are so mean to me :no:


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

im hoping the shield dismantles every team that was involved in the attack this monday


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> For those who care:
> 
> Dean-Ambrose.net:
> 
> _*Exclusive! *
> Interview Continued
> With thanks to Carley of TheReminder.com we have some of the questions and extended answers that didn’t make it in to her finished article Exclusively here on the site! Take a look!
> dean-ambrose.net_
> 
> http://dean-ambrose.net/?p=2885





> *At what point did you incorporate dancing in your routine and why?
> 
> Dean*: Dancing? Hmmm. Um, I don’t know that I ever consciously ever incorporated any dancing into my routine. When I’m out there and I’m just lost in it, like, I’m so comfortable in my own skin and so confident in what I can do that, to me, I’m just having so much fun doing what I’m doing, whether I’m getting beat up or I’m beating people up. The more crazy and the more intense and wild the fight’s getting, I’m just having more fun. The more the pressure is on, the more intense the situation is – I just live in those moments and I’m just comfortable in them so when stuff like that sneaks out, then it sneaks out. I’m just out there doing whatever the first thing [that comes to my mind]; I’m not thinking about what I’m doing out there. I’m just doing stuff. It comes pretty naturally to me. I just kind of turn off – I don’t know whether it’s my right brain or left brain, whichever one is the mathematical one – I turn the analytical part of my brain off and just go out there and start doing stuff and see what happens.


I marked :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> For those who care:
> 
> Dean-Ambrose.net:
> 
> _*Exclusive! *
> Interview Continued
> With thanks to Carley of TheReminder.com we have some of the questions and extended answers that didn’t make it in to her finished article Exclusively here on the site! Take a look!
> dean-ambrose.net_
> 
> http://dean-ambrose.net/?p=2885


Mmm, me senses that Carley is a fangirl of a certain Mr. Ambrose over here :lmao


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

@Punky: oki, i still ain't seen a pic of you, i guess you are still traumatized of mine :lol

@DareDevil: not a bad start.. why does he have a cape though? Those legs look like he's been working them out lol

@Wynter: your taste in men is almost as legendary as... <think of something clever to put here>

@swagger: that explains the funny acts he does. More people should be like that.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Coyotex said:


> im hoping the shield dismantles every team that was involved in the attack this monday


Damn right! I agree 100% 
They must pay 

@Banez, I just felt like putting a cape on him.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh look, my taste in men has come up, _again_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know why I talk to you guys. You all are so mean to me :no:


were sorry.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



> What the opportunity to take part in Piper’s Pit and be involved with Jake the Snake mean to him as a WWE fan.
> Dean: ‘Yeah, like, we’re going come down and attack CM Punk. And then the New Age Outlaws come out. Yeah. And then Jake the Snake comes out. And Rowdy Piper comes out.’ There were like four different eras of people. It was so hilarious once everybody was in the ring. *Punk’s making jokes at me and Road Dogg’s making jokes at me – Road Dogg always makes me laugh anyways* – and Jake the Snake’s out there putting the snake on my face – it was such a ridiculous scene the bug caught me and I could not stop laughing to save my life. The whole thing was so ridiculous that it was funny. I couldn’t stop laughing.


Road Dogg and Ambrose feels
Punk and Ambrose feels
*CANNOT.** DEAL.*



> We’re like brothers. Sometimes me and Reigns get at each other’s throats a little bit.


Oh shit son, would love to be a fly on the wall when that happens


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh look, my taste in men has come up, _again_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know why I talk to you guys. You all are so mean to me :no:


Because it turns you on :draper2


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*










Nope, you hoes can keep it moving :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> @Punky: oki, i still ain't seen a pic of you, i guess you are still traumatized of mine :lol
> 
> @DareDevil: not a bad start.. why does he have a cape though? Those legs look like he's been working them out lol
> 
> @Wynter: your taste in men is almost as legendary as... <think of something clever to put here>
> 
> @swagger: that explains the funny acts he does. More people should be like that.


yup yup.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Nope, you hoes can keep it moving :side:


Love the Dave Chapelle gif :lmao:lmao It actually reminds me of some guys who act like that without the Chapelle swag to back it up tho :lol

oh wait, wynter's supposed to be upset


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> *@Punky: oki, i still ain't seen a pic of you, i guess you are still traumatized of mine :lol*
> 
> @DareDevil: not a bad start.. why does he have a cape though? Those legs look like he's been working them out lol
> 
> @Wynter: your taste in men is almost as legendary as... <think of something clever to put here>
> 
> @swagger: that explains the funny acts he does. More people should be like that.


traumatized banez ? no lol i thought i'd sent you it already ?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Paige is cute, fuck you all :lol Although the makeup on NXT Arrival was a bit too much.


Also, after watching the entire SD episode, I want a singles match between Cesaro/Rollins and Cesaro/Ambrose bad :banderas

And Wynter's taste in men lol.....it's not a taste when she likes everyone :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> And Wynter's taste in men lol.....it's not a taste when she likes everyone :lmao


Some one come and pick me up off the floor. I've just been slayed!!!!!!!!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Paige is cute, fuck you all :lol Although the makeup on NXT Arrival was a bit too much.
> 
> 
> Also, after watching the entire SD episode, I want a singles match between Cesaro/Rollins and Cesaro/Ambrose bad :banderas
> 
> *And Wynter's taste in men lol.....it's not a taste when she likes everyone :lmao*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Paige is cute, fuck you all :lol A*lthough the makeup on NXT Arrival was a bit too much.
> *
> 
> Also, after watching the entire SD episode, I want a singles match between Cesaro/Rollins and Cesaro/Ambrose bad :banderas
> 
> And Wynter's taste in men lol.....it's not a taste when she likes everyone :lmao


The lipstick was questionable. Shouldn't wear that unless you don't have to get sweaty. I'll always root for her though, same with Barrett/Regal. Gotta support my Brits!


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> traumatized banez ? no lol i thought i'd sent you it already ?


Guess it was forgot when everyone was asking from everyone


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Paige is cute, fuck you all :lol Although the makeup on NXT Arrival was a bit too much.


Haha, I loved it. :lmao



> I'll always root for her though, same with Barrett/Regal. Gotta support my Brits!


:banderas :banderas :banderas



> @swagger: that explains the funny acts he does. More people should be like that.





> yup yup.


See, the passion he has for the business... :woolcock
The love he has for this Job... 
The fun he has while performing...
Just losing himself geniously...
Gotta love him, no matter what.
NO. MATTER. WHAT.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Some one come and pick me up off the floor. I've just been slayed!!!!!!!!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


It's no exaggeration though :lmao :lmao Bray Wyatt to Miz, she covers everyone :lmao :lmao




I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


>












Also Wynter, since I'm lazy to hunt for new gifs,


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


>


Just missing the SLUTTY BUSSY tag..



I love you too Wynter boo


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Guess it was forgot when everyone was asking from everyone


done it now.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I bet they do all those stuff and moves just so people can gif them the next day.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


>












:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn these Tumblr girls are quick :lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> The Shield did awesome playing the faces in peril on SD. They can sell beatdowns almost as well as they give em' out. The thing with them is that they just got the tar beat out of them yet still came out smelling like roses (not for the first time either) great psychology..........
> 
> Backstage interviews were good too, did anyone pick up on Ambrose suggesting the Triple H NAO connection hmmmmmmmm...
> 
> *Also can someone clear this up, but did Cole just rename Rollins "BLACKOUT" to the "PIECE OF MIND", really Cole REALLY, of all things, if he came up with this himself it would be the worst thing he's ever done, worst then the random brab wire tattoos or arguing with JBL over everything yet nothing at all :shocked:*


*

*

Hey guys don't mean to butt in here, but I'm legit upset about this^ anyone can confirm it, or was it just my imagination??? Rewatched it a bunch too. Exact words "Rollins using the piece of mind"


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> [/B]
> 
> Hey guys don't mean to butt in here, but I'm legit upset about this^ anyone can confirm it, or was it just my imagination??? Rewatched it a bunch too. Exact words "Rollins using the piece of mind"


Oh shit I'm gonna have to go and check now... I'm always too busy marking out when he does this to even give a flying crap about commentary. 

I'll be pissed if they changed the name tbh

Edit: yeah, Cole said "Seth Rollins... Using the Piece of Mind" looks like its been renamed. Meh.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh shit I'm gonna have to go and check now... I'm always too busy marking out when he does this to even give a flying crap about commentary.
> 
> I'll be pissed if they changed the name tbh


I know - Like FFS Cole you have 1 job 1 job :frustrate


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Don't think he named the move the Piece of Mind. Even Cole isn't that stupid. I'll watch and let you know in 2 mins.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I know - Like FFS Cole you have 1 job 1 job :frustrate


You're right... Cole did say "Seth Rollins... Using the Piece of Mind" looks like its been renamed. Meh.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Don't think he named the move the Piece of Mind. Even Cole isn't that stupid. I'll watch and let you know in 2 mins.


domo arigatou Okadasan


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I thought that match the shield had was awesome!!!!!,especially that team work between Rollins and Ambrose haha that was sweet, each person had time to shine


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> You're right... Cole did say "Seth Rollins... Using the Piece of Mind" looks like its been renamed. Meh.


That frecking bastard COLE :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

GODDAMMIT COLE!!! Well he did say it after the pin attempt was broken but I hope he doesn't say it again the next time he uses it. 

Sumimase Real RockNRolla san :cussin:


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> GODDAMMIT COLE!!! Well he did say it after the pin attempt was broken but I hope he doesn't say it again the next time he uses it.
> 
> Sumimase Real RockNRolla san :cussin:


Meh "piece of mind" don't get it, guess Rollins the brain now.....might grow on me oh well that damn Cole though, ruined everything


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Meh "piece of mind" don't get it, guess Rollins the brain now.....might grow on me oh well that damn Cole though, ruined everything


Whatevs, I'm still gonna shout BLACKOUT like an idiot at the screen whenever he does the move and I don't give a rats ass if its the "wrong name" :lmao #nofucks #imsobadass :dance:dance:dance


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I remember Swagger's Ankle Lock was supposed to be called the Patriot Act when he first aligned with Colter, but Cole kept messing it up and now it's the Patriot Lock :lmao

Yeah I guess they're pushing the strategist side of Rollins. Even on that backstage pass segment after SD, he was pissed that his strategy didn't account for the NAO coming to Kane's aid, so I guess they named the Blackout the "Piece of Mind". Meh fpalm

Hopefully they change the name in the future. Happened with D Bryan.


----------



## H

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Calling the Black Out the Piece of Mind is terrible, but that's to be expected with WWE these days. They've gotten into this bad habit of giving finishers shit names. 

Anyways, I really enjoyed the Shield segment on Smackdown. Wasn't sure I could enjoy them as much as faces, but I was pleasantly surprised last night. Maybe it's because the Outlaws were on the good end of the beatdown, and I've got no problem with them being on TV. Outlaws/Shield interest me greatly, and I'll look forward to that match.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

WWE is steadily ruining the product. The themed PPV's that are garbage with no proper buildup and nice names for moves get replaced with some trashy ones.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Whatevs, I'm still gonna shout BLACKOUT like an idiot at the screen whenever he does the move and I don't give a rats ass if its the "wrong name" :lmao #nofucks #imsobadass :dance:dance:dance





Quoth the Raven said:


> I remember Swagger's Ankle Lock was supposed to be called the Patriot Act when he first aligned with Colter, but Cole kept messing it up and now it's the Patriot Lock :lmao
> 
> Yeah I guess they're pushing the strategist side of Rollins. Even on that backstage pass segment after SD, he was pissed that his strategy didn't account for the NAO coming to Kane's aid, so I guess they named the Blackout the "Piece of Mind". Meh fpalm
> 
> Hopefully they change the name in the future. Happened with D Bryan.


Genius Rollins is pretty cool actually.....
Cole thinks a neck breaker into a DDT (CM Punk) is s double neck breaker??? I guess it really doesn't matter but I just feel sorry for the kids growing up not knowing the real names for any move. I'll continue to use Blackout too until I'm totally brainwashed....:$


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

wow i didn't even hear cole say the "piece of mind" that's gotta be one of the worst name changes ever. it's always gonna be the blackout to me, end of.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah I missed it too. When he hit it, Cole just said "Look at this" :lmao :lmao

And then when the pin attempt was broken up, he said "Rollins using the Piece of Mind"......or maybe it was the "Peace of Mind" :lmao fpalm


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

be glad it's not putting minds to pieces...


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> wow i didn't even hear cole say the "piece of mind" that's gotta be one of the worst name changes ever. it's always gonna be the blackout to me, end of.





Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah I missed it too. When he hit it, Cole just said "Look at this" :lmao :lmao
> 
> And then when the pin attempt was broken up, he said "Rollins using the Piece of Mind"......or maybe it was the "Peace of Mind" :lmao fpalm


:lmao:lmao Yup that's what I get for watching smackdown with ear phones on, he should have just stuck to what a maneuver ..........

On another note whoever doesn't think Paige is the hottest girl in the world is just a jealous heffer....Just Saying


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*Shield Face Turn*

Do you think Shield can do well as faces or will WWE mess them up like so many before them (MVP, Truth, Punk at first, etc.)






http://www.warwithwords.com/?p=110


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> :lmao:lmao Yup that's what I get for watching smackdown with ear phones on, he should have just stuck to what a maneuver ..........
> 
> *On another note whoever doesn't think Paige is the hottest girl in the world is just a jealous heffer....Just Saying *


*
*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> :lmao:lmao Yup that's what I get for watching smackdown with ear phones on, he should have just stuck to what a maneuver ..........
> 
> On another note whoever doesn't think Paige is the hottest girl in the world is just a jealous heffer....Just Saying


Oh look, another person with Wynter level taste.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

At least Seth's finisher HAS a name now. Will the headlock driver ever get a damn name?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I don't think Paige is the hottest but there's something about her. I'd pick her over hotter girls every single time :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> At least Seth's finisher HAS a name now. Will the headlock driver ever get a damn name?


It has one.... "The Headlock Driver" :lol
I suppose you're right. Kinda hoping it's not gonna get a name so it becomes secondary when Ambrose gets another finisher when in the singles.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

But they don't even refer to it as the headlock driver. 


Another finisher? Boo. His current one is perfect.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ambrose should incorporate a submission into his arsenal- like the Regal stretch or something.

If the reports about Rollins/Ambrose continuing as a tag team are true, I wonder what kind of double team moves they'll come up with.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Any other Rollins/Ambrose fans extremely annoyed with the news of their continued alliance?


----------



## lhama

*Re: Shield Face Turn*

Sure. They have all ready turned in the fans minds, months ago. Keep them as they are, but attack heels, and serve justice. It wont last long. They are waiting untill Reigns is ready for his singles push. Ambrose is natural heel, but since they are keeping lowkey atm, then there are no obsticals. I'm reading the three muskerteers with my kids at, and if they are smart, then they could lift a huge amount of material from that, and use it as guidelines for alot of epic storylines for these guys, and keep it going for years.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> *Ambrose should incorporate a submission into his arsenal*- like the Regal stretch or something.
> 
> If the reports about Rollins/Ambrose continuing as a tag team are true, I wonder what kind of double team moves they'll come up with.


or the Crossface Chickenwing. I like how he used to jump into it. 


That Ambrose interview. :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> Any other Rollins/Ambrose fans extremely annoyed with the news of their continued alliance?


Nope. It's a dirtsheet report. It means nothing. I could've written it after watching smack down. Dirtsheets also said that Punk or Orton was the leader of the shield and that Kaitlyn or Paige would be added. Yeah we saw how that turned out.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh look, another person with Wynter level taste.


Paige is basic too? :side:

Not sure I believe the latest report. Under no circumstance should Rollins come out of this group as a heel.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> or the Crossface Chickenwing. I like how he used to jump into it.
> 
> 
> That Ambrose interview. :banderas


Yes, I want a submission. Crossface Chickenwing, Regal Stretch - would just be nice to see that side a little more. (I'm being picky) 
Dont get me wrong I like the headlock driver, but sometimes it can look meh unless he is completely brutal with it. Then holy shit I mark for that :mark: 
Definitely looks better when it appears as if he being stiff with his opponent



Phenomenal Clash said:


> Any other Rollins/Ambrose fans extremely annoyed with the news of their continued alliance?


Not really. It's most likely bullcrap trying to throw people of the scent. They looked pretty damn great together on SD, can't deny it. 

I honestly don't think Rollins should leave this group as a heel. He has been on fire recently taking the lead in every which way, he was the only one with a mic on Monday Night and I was kinda like "woah Rollins is the only one with a mic, this working out damn nicely for him". Foolish to cut their nose off to spite themselves just so Reigns doesn't look weak. Just let Reigns build himself, don't halt the progress of others. Stuff like that pisses me off. Reigns will get his moment to shine in due course.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Nope. It's a dirtsheet report. It means nothing. I could've written it after watching smack down. Dirtsheets also said that Punk or Orton was the leader of the shield and that Kaitlyn or Paige would be added. Yeah we saw how that turned out.


Dont you just love it when they post stuff and when things go different they pull out the "plans changed" card? I think in this case if there's any paid subscribers they should throw in the "refunds please" card


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Seven said:


> Paige is basic too? :side:
> 
> Not sure I believe the latest report. Under no circumstance should Rollins come out of this group as a heel.


What can I say? It takes more than being in shape and wearing ten pounds of black eyeshadow to impress me. There's nothing really that stands out physically about her.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> What can I say? It takes more than being in shape and wearing ten pounds of black eyeshadow to impress me. There's nothing really that stands out physically about her.


I've never understood the hype either tbh.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Don't wanna get into a Paige discussion here but yeah one reason is she looks different than most other divas- be it her complexion or the way she carries herself, plus she has this mean "don't fuck with me" aura around her, which adds to the appeal. And her passion for the business and talent. Most of the other divas are so interchangeable. Same with Renee Young, who I think isn't hot in the conventional way but her charm goes a long way in making her more appealing. Also, she seems smarter than your average person and that's attractive :lol Guys dig all these extra qualities :draper2 Just like you see all the AJ fanboys coz of her geekiness and all.

Even in here, I never thought Dean Ambrose was a conventionally good looking guy like Rollins and Reigns- but his character and persona makes him pull all the girls. Weird things that attract people to others I'd say :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> What can I say? It takes more than being in shape and wearing ten pounds of black eyeshadow to impress me. There's nothing really that stands out physically about her.


The only thing that really irks me about Paige is her whole anti-diva gimmick - like there is nothing anti-diva about her. She is still half-naked etc etc. I suppose the one different thing is that she can actually hold her own in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

paige is a nasty bitchh


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

So out of current divas division (NXT included) Which 3 would be best portrayed as a female shield type of a stable?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:ti at the paige hate convo I come back here to. Don't get me wrong, she's not my type, but I wouldn't kick her out of bed. Just saying, I still prefer Renee over anyone tho.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Same with Renee Young, who I think isn't hot in the conventional way but her charm goes a long way in making her more appealing.


Nailed it.

Does anyone think the triple threat is still a possibility? I'm not sure I'd want to see the Shield take on Kane and the NAO.

I doubt Rollins could carry that much weight.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Don't wanna get into a Paige discussion here but yeah one reason is she looks different than most other divas- be it her complexion or the way she carries herself, plus she has this mean "don't fuck with me" aura around her, which adds to the appeal. And her passion for the business and talent. Most of the other divas are so interchangeable. Same with Renee Young, who I think isn't hot in the conventional way but her charm goes a long way in making her more appealing. *Also, she seems smarter than your average person* and that's attractive :lol Guys dig all these extra qualities :draper2 Just like you see all the AJ fanboys coz of her geekiness and all.


Since when??? Is there some interview with her that I missed? Because she seems to be averagely intelligent to me. Or is it because she's around a lot of dumb as rocks women that she appears to be smarter than average.



Banez said:


> So out of current divas division (NXT included) Which 3 would be best portrayed as a female shield type of a stable?


None. Kharma would've worked. Arrive. Break the Bellas in half. Leave.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> None. Kharma would've worked. Arrive. Break the Bellas in half. Leave.


I'm so glad i'm not only one who wanted to see that :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Seven said:


> Nailed it.
> 
> Does anyone think the triple threat is still a possibility? I'm not sure I'd want to see the Shield take on Kane and the NAO.
> 
> I doubt Rollins could carry that much weight.


I really doubt they're gonna do the triple threat with the Main Event definitely being a triple threat now simply because they don't want to waste a possible match between these three and it would probably get lost in the shuffle/overshadowed by main event triple threat. Even though you could argue Shield/NAO & Kane is essentially a match that will make them get lost in the shuffle and be used a a "breather match" to allow the crowd to recharge before one of the big four matches.

They need to save it now to either happen at SS after Shield have a solid run as faces through the early summer or drop it one us at Extreme Rules shockingly after a turn at Mania by someone (probably Ambrose). 

All along I've wanted this to Shield Triple Threat to go down at SS and have it as top billed match on the second biggest ppv, that way it wouldn't be over shadowed like it most likely would've been on a Mania card (actually I kinda don't believe this because they always steal the card/ppv/show). You could do cracks re-appearing over egos again either as US champ or one of them winning MITB or whatever ??



SubZero3:16 said:


> Since when??? Is there some interview with her that I missed? Because she seems to be averagely intelligent to me. Or is it because she's around a lot of dumb as rocks women that she appears to be smarter than average.


Bloody hell Zero, you have hit the nail on the god damn head here. I thought I was the only one who didn't get the Renee Young hype? This whole "I'm on of the guys vibe" is irritating as hell. She just reads a script like everyone else, it's not that tasking on the brain. And she seems like a wholesome girl because she doesn't have her tits on show like all her other female counterparts ya know... Again, not hard to look "wholesome" really around all of the others is it? *shrugs* 

Edit: Lol, this made me sound nasty. Still, I'd probably take her over some of the others.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> What can I say? It takes more than being in shape and wearing ten pounds of black eyeshadow to impress me. There's nothing really that stands out physically about her.





Seven said:


> I've never understood the hype either tbh.





DareDevil said:


> :ti at the paige hate convo I come back here to. Don't get me wrong, she's not my type, but I wouldn't kick her out of bed. Just saying, I still prefer Renee over anyone tho.





Quoth the Raven said:


> Don't wanna get into a Paige discussion here but yeah one reason is she looks different than most other divas- be it her complexion or the way she carries herself, plus she has this mean "don't fuck with me" aura around her, which adds to the appeal. And her passion for the business and talent. Most of the other divas are so interchangeable. Same with Renee Young, who I think isn't hot in the conventional way but her charm goes a long way in making her more appealing. Also, she seems smarter than your average person and that's attractive :lol Guys dig all these extra qualities :draper2 Just like you see all the AJ fanboys coz of her geekiness and all.
> 
> Even in here, I never thought Dean Ambrose was a conventionally good looking guy like Rollins and Reigns- but his character and persona makes him pull all the girls. Weird things that attract people to others I'd say :lol


She's only 21 she's been taking bumps since before she was born LITERALLY, calling her overrated - no offence is kinda laughable, granded she needs work on the stick but she's not stupid :lmao far from it, show me a diva who works harder you won't find one.

Yup there's just something about her, a certain appeal, different stokes for different folks everybody has different taste who's to say whats bad taste and good taste?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> She's only 21 she's been taking bumps since before she was born LITERALLY, calling her overrated - no offence is kinda laughable, granded she needs work on the stick but she's not stupid :lmao far from it, show me a diva who works harder you won't find one.
> 
> Yup there's just something about her, a certain appeal, different stokes for different folks everybody has different taste who's to say whats bad taste and good taste?


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Since when??? Is there some interview with her that I missed? Because she seems to be averagely intelligent to me. Or is it because she's around a lot of dumb as rocks women that she appears to be smarter than average.
> 
> 
> 
> *None. Kharma would've worked. Arrive. Break the Bellas in half. Leave.*










i kid... 

speaking of kharma where the hell is she ? i read a report a while back that she was gonna be returning sometime soon.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Bloody hell Zero, you have hit the nail on the god damn head here. I thought I was the only one who didn't get the Renee Young hype? This whole "I'm on of the guys vibe" is irritating as hell. She just reads a script like everyone else, it's not that tasking on the brain. And she seems like a wholesome girl because she doesn't have her tits on show like all her other female counterparts ya know... Again, not hard to look "wholesome" really around all of the others is it? *shrugs*
> 
> Edit: Lol, this made me sound nasty. Still, I'd probably take her over some of the others.


No you sound fine. It isn't hard to look like the cream of the crop if all that is surrounding you is the left overs. Although to be fair to some of the divas. Some of them may be dumb as rocks but the rest of them seem pretty normal. And let's not forget that it's part of their job to wear those revealing costume that guys simultaneously salvate yet critisize them for. They don't normally perform everyday activites like that. But you see that's most men problem. They want a virgin but they want her to fuck like a whore. :cool2


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> speaking of kharma where the hell is she ? i read a report a while back that she was gonna be returning sometime soon.


she was released in 2012. But from what i read she definitely keeps the door open for a return.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [
> 
> speaking of kharma where the hell is she ? i read a report a while back that she was gonna be returning sometime soon.


Man I wished kharma would come back. Before AJ was known, she was the only diva that audience popped for. But unfortunately if she doesn't sell her soul to the reality gods, she's gonna get taken out by the Real Housewives of WWE.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Didn't Kharma had a baby, or was that just a work?


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> All along I've wanted this to Shield Triple Threat to go down at SS and have it as top billed match on the second biggest ppv, that way it wouldn't be over shadowed like it most likely would've been on a Mania card (actually I kinda don't believe this because they always steal the card/ppv/show). You could do cracks re-appearing over egos again either as US champ or one of them winning MITB or whatever.


I doubt that'll happen but Ambrose turning on them at Mania isn't far-fetched.

It'd make one hell of a WrestleMania moment. 



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> She's only 21 she's been taking bumps since before she was born LITERALLY, calling her overrated - no offence is kinda laughable, granded she needs work on the stick but she's not stupid :lmao far from it, show me a diva who works harder you won't find one.
> 
> Yup there's just something about her, a certain appeal, different stokes for different folks everybody has different taste who's to say whats bad taste and good taste?


I'm not criticizing her work ethic or mic skills. She's watchable and that's coming from someone that doesn't really care for anything involving the Divas.

I've just never understood the infatuation with her looks but Raven made some great points.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Man I wished kharma would come back. Before AJ was known, she was the only diva that audience popped for. But unfortunately if she doesn't sell her soul to the reality gods, *she's gonna get taken out by the Real Housewives of WWE.*


you honestly are trying to kill me with your posts :lmao

@DareDevil: miscarriage


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> you honestly are trying to kill me with your posts :lmao
> 
> @DareDevil: miscarriage


Ouch, now I feel bad for asking.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Man I wished kharma would come back. Before AJ was known, she was the only diva that audience popped for. But unfortunately if she doesn't sell her soul to the reality gods, she's gonna get taken out by the Real Housewives of WWE.


yeah they had a good storyline going with her and the bellas, i know she had to leave because she was pregnant and then sadly miscarried but i was looking at her twitter a few months back and she's really got into great shape lately and apparently been doing a few indie shows. hopefully she will return in the future once the total divas crap is over.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Ouch, now I feel bad for asking.


You didn't know so don't feel bad about asking.

@Punky: damn, i almost didn't regognize her at first


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah they had a good storyline going with her and the bellas, i know she had to leave because she was pregnant and then sadly miscarried but i was looking at her twitter a few months back and she's really got into great shape lately and apparently been doing a few indie shows. hopefully she will return in the future once the total divas crap is over.












Ooooo she betta work it!! She looks good but still can be intimidating.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> You didn't know so don't feel bad about asking.
> 
> @Punky: damn, i almost didn't regognize her at first


yeah she looks great doesn't she. (Y)

@sub they better bring her back at some point, they'll be shooting there selves in the foot in they don't. like you said she still looks intimidating even with the weightloss.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah she looks great doesn't she. (Y)


yup she does 

But could she be a Kharma or should they try another gimmick for her?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

She has to be Kharma. These so called snarky crowds would chant it at her if she changed it to something else.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah i guess. Seen that with soo many other wrestlers like Tensai f.e


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> No you sound fine. It isn't hard to look like the cream of the crop if all that is surrounding you is the left overs. Although to be fair to some of the divas. Some of them may be dumb as rocks but the rest of them seem pretty normal. And let's not forget that it's part of their job to wear those revealing costume that guys simultaneously salvate yet critisize them for. They don't normally perform everyday activites like that. But you see that's most men problem. *They want a virgin but they want her to fuck like a whore.* :cool2


KABOOM... Shots fired. Friggin' A-men to BIB :clap :clap


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Wow Karma looks great , I really hope she does return, eve though she was only in WWE for like a month, she still kicked ass and had an awesome feud with th Bellas, well more like, destroying the fuck outta them, I'm sorry I cannot stand the Bella's really


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Wow Karma looks great , I really hope she does return, eve though she was only in WWE for like a month, she still kicked ass and had an awesome feud with th Bellas, well more like, destroying the fuck outta them, I'm sorry I cannot stand the Bella's really


You are not only one fran. i feel bad for their bf's because those girls can have a primal scream. Bellas are like a step back in evolution.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yo GTFO this thread with all that basic bitches diva talk. I'm not here for that hoes! 


On a serious note, when I saw this move in the ring by Seth:



Spoiler: :)















I was like " you go Slutty Bussy! "


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> KABOOM... Shots fired. Friggin' A-men to BIB :clap :clap


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*










Paige is hot as Hell. In the words of Jon Moxley "I'd like to bite the lips offa her face." 

The other lips, too.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Yo GTFO this thread with all that basic bitches diva talk. I'm not here for that hoes!
> 
> 
> On a serious note, when I saw this move in the ring by Seth:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was like " you go Slutty Bussy! "


When did he do that?


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Shield Face Turn*

Yes I think all three members of the Shield will do well as Faces but I'm not sure how long that will last because I've heard that WWE has plans to push Regins as a top babyface while Rollins and Ambrose will carry on as a Heel Tag Team.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> Paige is hot as Hell. In the words of Jon Moxley "I'd like to bite the lips offa her face."
> 
> The other lips, too.


Thank you for proving my point. Basic. Thanks boo.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Yo GTFO this thread with all that basic bitches diva talk. I'm not here for that hoes!


We all know what you are here for :lmao

Getting ready for mania?


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> Paige is hot as Hell. In the words of Jon Moxley "I'd like to bite the lips offa her face."
> 
> The other lips, too.


man you could have shown a better pic !!! what about this.











anyway i'll stop now were kinda going off topic.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Paige and Renee talk still going on? :lol

No but really, going through the entire diva roster I wouldn't pick anyone over Paige. Maybe Lana for one day. And Becky Lynch when she debuts :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> man you could have shown a better pic !!! what about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway i'll stop now were kinda going off topic.


As I said in shape chick with ten pounds of black eyeshadow. Typical emo look that a subset of people go crazy for while the rest of us are like meh.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Look if we're gonna post some pics in the thread let's make sure they are decent ones 










:lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> As I said in shape chick with ten pounds of black eyeshadow. Typical emo look that a subset of people go crazy for while the rest of us are like meh.


who's your favorite looking women on the roster then ? just curious. obviously not renee (which i agree with you on).

EDIT do you know what match that was from tylermox ? i may need to go back and rewatch. :yum:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I admit my tastes aren't always the most popular ones. For instance, I never got the obsession with Maryse and Trish, who most people claim were the hottest diva ever and stuff :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I wish it was tuesday 2am my time already... RAW would start now


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> We all know what you are here for :lmao
> 
> Getting ready for mania?


Yes Bane boo. I should be at the signing tmw getting escorted out by security but nope.:angry:

Instead I'm here shopping for crotchless panties for COMMUNITY DICK:yum:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Look if we're gonna post some pics in the thread let's make sure they are decent ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ambooty is always welcomed :yum:



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> who's your favorite looking women on the roster then ? just curious. obviously not renee (which i agree with you on).
> 
> EDIT do you know what match that was from tylermox ? i may need to go back and rewatch. :yum:


Hmm, probably Layla. I also liked Eve. I always thought that K2 had a man jaw going on. Brie has a pretty face but that's about it. Her screams are annoying as fuck in the ring. But I would kill for Summer Rae's legs. She can keep everything else.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Yes Bane boo. I should be at the signing tmw getting escorted out by security but nope.:angry:
> 
> Instead I'm here shopping for crotchless panties for COMMUNITY DICK:yum:


:lol

We expect full report of your Wrestlemania weekend!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Yes Bane boo. I should be at the signing tmw getting escorted out by security but nope.:angry:
> 
> Instead I'm here shopping for crotchless panties for COMMUNITY DICK:yum:


Cindel must have been a girl scout. Be prepared. :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambooty is always welcomed :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, probably Layla. I also liked Eve. I always thought that K2 had a man jaw going on. Brie has a pretty face but that's about it. Her screams are annoying as fuck in the ring. But I would kill for Summer Rae's legs. She can keep everything else.


yeah i agree on eve and layla. i never understood why so many people rated kelly tbh she's got a nice body but her face was always a bit eew for me (well without make up) foxy's quite pretty as well actually along with sasha.

also i can't wait to here cindel's report from mania. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I find Alicia Fox pretty hot too :draper2

Layla, yeah still got it. But I keep forgetting about her :lol

Never was a big Sasha fan, but her BOSS persona has changed my mind.

Honestly, just debut Becky Lynch already :lol

And Lana is like perfect :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah Zero that Summer Rae body is glorious :yum:
> 
> I find Alicia Fox pretty hot too :draper2


I said her legs. Let's not get carried away here.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I meant to type legs, damn I'm sleepy :lol Edited the whole post now with no mention of Summer :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Look at how Seth is looking at Roman…


















That boy aint got no shame.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Look at how Seth is looking at Roman…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That boy aint got no shame.


doesn't take his eyes off him for even 1 second, oh seth. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> As I said in shape chick with ten pounds of black eyeshadow. Typical emo look that a subset of people go crazy for while the rest of us are like meh.


You keep saying she's basic and typical. Which differs from Roman's typical muscle bound Samoan with stupid tribal tattoos look....how?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> You keep saying she's basic and typical. Which differs from Roman's typical muscle bound Samoan with stupid tribal tattoos....how?


Stupid tribal tattoos? Insulting a person's culture is not the way to get your point across.


----------



## kariverson

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Stupid tribal tattoos? Insulting a person's culture is not the way to get your point across.


It would be an insult if his tattoos meant anything like The Rock's but I read Roman's tattoos mean absolutely nothing, they're nonsense xD


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



kariverson said:


> It would be an insult if his tattoos meant anything like The Rock's but I read Roman's tattoos mean absolutely nothing, they're nonsense xD


Well according to Roman himself they are a tribute to a branch of his family and his roots but I guess you made yourself the arbitrator of what tattoos mean to a person.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



kariverson said:


> It would be an insult if his tattoos meant anything like The Rock's but I read Roman's tattoos mean absolutely nothing, they're nonsense xD


There are two types of Samoan tattoos: Pe'a and Tatau. The differences is their placement. 

Roman has the Tatau which are tattoos that tell a story about their ancestors, family, strengths etc.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> There are two types of Samoan tattoos: Pe'a and Tatau. The differences is their placement.
> 
> Roman has the Tatau which are tattoos that tell a story about their ancestors, family, strengths etc.


Thank you :clap:clap

Btw, I have updated


----------



## NoUsername

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> You keep saying she's basic and typical. Which differs from Roman's typical muscle bound Samoan with stupid tribal tattoos look....how?


LOL at cultural ignorance, if only you knew the pain they go through to get it done traditionally, not by modern methods like most "stupid tribal tats."


----------



## NoUsername

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



kariverson said:


> It would be an insult if his tattoos meant anything like The Rock's but I read Roman's tattoos mean absolutely nothing, they're nonsense xD


Polynesian's have practiced the sacred tradition of carving ink into their bodies for centuries you ******* shithead, don't let this whole new tattoo craze fool you into thinking they just do it for appearance.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NoUsername said:


> LOL at cultural ignorance, if only you knew the pain they go through to get it done traditionally, not by modern methods like most "stupid tribal tats."





NoUsername said:


> Polynesian's have practiced the sacred tradition of carving ink into their bodies for centuries you ******* shithead, don't let this whole new tattoo craze fool you into thinking they just do it for appearance.


:clap:clap Honestly, how can people be so ignorant for real?


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*Re: Shield Face Turn*

I agree, keep them as they are since the fans already eat it up, and their turn will be fine.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Let me just say my buddy got a tattoo that looks similar to Roman's...

Who says Roman's ink has no meaning?

I know my buddy told the artist his story about his life,what he wants to do with his life,etc, and his tat represents that...to everyone else though his tat just looks like a generic Tribal style tat..but everything on his arm has a meaning for being on there...

Just saying.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh yea just came back from a WWE live show in Atlantic City..

SHIELD over as hell of course..

What suprised me were the people chanting "MOX"...it was even one teen who had a "If Mox loses,we RIOT" sign...kid was no older than 16...

The smarky assholes who weren't impressed with anything commented on how most of the female SHIELD fans are actually attractive. :lol 

Dean Ambrose would make a good face in a Punk type of mold...his antics and his wild jumping,lunge punches caught on with the crowd.

With that said WYATTS/SHIELD needs to happen more....no way they're done just yet...shame they won't have a match at Wrestlemania :floyd1


----------



## JamesK

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



O Fenômeno said:


> Oh yea just came back from a WWE live show in Atlantic City..
> 
> SHIELD over as hell of course..
> 
> What suprised me were the people chanting "MOX"...it was even one teen who had a "If Mox loses,we RIOT" sign...kid was no older than 16...
> 
> The smarky assholes who weren't impressed with anything commented on how most of the female SHIELD fans are actually attractive. :lol
> 
> Dean Ambrose would make a good face in a Punk type of mold...his antics and his wild jumping,lunge punches caught on with the crowd.
> 
> With that said WYATTS/SHIELD needs to happen more....no way they're done just yet...shame they won't
> have a match at Wrestlemania :floyd1


if Mox loses,we Riot??? :lmao :lmao

I hope you had a great time man and i hope Bryan didn't sell the injury and he made an appearence


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Shield Face Turn*

Just came from a house show...

The crowd ate them up as the faces...

Most of the older fans cheer them already...

And once you have SHIELD portrayed as the good guys then you have the kids locked down...


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Shield Face Turn*

I'm happy they decided to give The Shield a babyface run rather than break them up right now. They're so over as heels. I hope they get a nice run as faces before they finally split them up. 

I went to RAW a couple weeks ago in Chicago. I was in line at the merchandise booth and turn around and The Shield were walking right by about 5 feet away from me. They were getting ready to go to their entrance. On the way back to my seat I passed them by again and got a cool pic of Ambrose and Rollins standing right by the curtain. These guys rock.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Shield Face Turn*

I checked no because the Shield as we know it probably isn't going to last long, and some of them probably wouldn't make good faces in the solo ranks.
I am not even sure Reigns is going to make a good face on his own.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JamesK said:


> if Mox loses,we Riot??? :lmao :lmao
> 
> I hope you had a great time man and i hope Bryan didn't sell the injury and he made an appearence


He made an appearance...had his body wrapped up,

Didn't pay attention to if he sold his injuries well though..didn't care was too busy YESING while not dropping my beer 

And yea..it was actually funny with the MOX sign...it's good fans nowadays look into the past history of their favorites to gain knowledge...

That same kid also had a "WE'VE CEN'A ENUFF" on the backside of the sign...

:cena3


----------



## JacqSparrow

The hell did I walk into? :argh:

I didn't notice what Cole said, but what??? It's Blackout, Cole!!! Stop giving it random lousy names!



DareDevil said:


> Ok Banez, because you asked.  I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dean drawing



Very cute, Vicky!




tylermoxreigns said:


> Yes, I want a submission. Crossface Chickenwing, Regal Stretch - would just be nice to see that side a little more. (I'm being picky)
> Dont get me wrong I like the headlock driver, but sometimes it can look meh unless he is completely brutal with it. Then holy shit I mark for that :mark:
> Definitely looks better when it appears as if he being stiff with his opponent
> 
> Not really. It's most likely bullcrap trying to throw people of the scent. They looked pretty damn great together on SD, can't deny it.
> 
> I honestly don't think Rollins should leave this group as a heel. He has been on fire recently taking the lead in every which way, he was the only one with a mic on Monday Night and I was kinda like "woah Rollins is the only one with a mic, this working out damn nicely for him". Foolish to cut their nose off to spite themselves just so Reigns doesn't look weak. Just let Reigns build himself, don't halt the progress of others. Stuff like that pisses me off. Reigns will get his moment to shine in due course.


Yes please on the crossface chickenwing/Regal stretch in Dean's arsenal. 

And so proud of Sethie ^^ He's really been incredible especially lately. He's definitely standing out in a big way.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Look at how Seth is looking at Roman&#133;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That boy aint got no shame.


He's doing it on purpose, Zero. For the fans 

Hello Fran! How was your day? 

And my two cents on Paige: I like her. But then again, I do always like the emo ones  *goes to hide*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Know I'm late but whatevs, nice drawing Vicky, it's lovely ^^


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Shield Face Turn*



Hawkke said:


> I checked no because the Shield as we know it probably isn't going to last long, and some of them probably wouldn't make good faces in the solo ranks.
> I am not even sure Reigns is going to make a good face on his own.


Believe in the shield. :HHH2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



O Fenômeno said:


> Oh yea just came back from a WWE live show in Atlantic City..
> 
> SHIELD over as hell of course..
> 
> What suprised me were the people chanting "MOX"...it was even one teen who had a "If Mox loses,we RIOT" sign...kid was no older than 16...
> 
> The smarky assholes who weren't impressed with anything commented on how most of the female SHIELD fans are actually attractive. :lol
> 
> Dean Ambrose would make a good face in a Punk type of mold...his antics and his wild jumping,lunge punches caught on with the crowd.
> 
> With that said WYATTS/SHIELD needs to happen more....no way they're done just yet...shame they won't have a match at Wrestlemania :floyd1


About The Shield fans being attractive... Well, you know, we try :lmao









There is definitely a lot of gas left in the tank when it comes to Wyatts/Shield will be interesting to see how they can bring it all back around to them, if they do it at all.

I know someone who went to the show as well, he said Shield touching/shaking hands with the crowd at the end. His text was all "it was a little weird for me seeing them like that but they are over as shit" 

I can't wait to see them at the Barclays Center on Monday - there is something about that place when it comes to these three that is just magic. 



O Fenômeno said:


> He made an appearance...had his body wrapped up,
> 
> Didn't pay attention to if he sold his injuries well though..didn't care was too busy YESING while not dropping my beer
> 
> And yea..it was actually funny with the MOX sign...it's good fans nowadays look into the past history of their favorites to gain knowledge...
> 
> That same kid also had a "WE'VE CEN'A ENUFF" on the backside of the sign...
> 
> :cena3


This kid is AWESOME


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

3MB THE GOATS!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Well that was some smackdown eh guys? :mark:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Well that was some smackdown eh guys? :mark:


aye and hopefully gets even better on RAW 

Edit: happy birthday Calabrose


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Look at how Seth is looking at Roman…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That boy aint got no shame.


I wanna touch that hair too



Phenomenal Clash said:


> You keep saying she's basic and typical. Which differs from Roman's typical muscle bound Samoan with stupid tribal tattoos look....how?














cindel25 said:


> There are two types of Samoan tattoos: Pe'a and Tatau. The differences is their placement.
> 
> Roman has the Tatau which are tattoos that tell a story about their ancestors, family, strengths etc.


:clap



tylermoxreigns said:


> About The Shield fans being attractive... Well, you know, we try :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is definitely a lot of gas left in the tank when it comes to Wyatts/Shield will be interesting to see how they can bring it all back around to them, if they do it at all.
> 
> I know someone who went to the show as well, he said Shield touching/shaking hands with the crowd at the end. His text was all "it was a little weird for me seeing them like that but they are over as shit"
> 
> I can't wait to see them at the Barclays Center on Monday - there is something about that place when it comes to these three that is just magic.
> 
> 
> This kid is AWESOME


We all fine bitches in here 












Quoth the Raven said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 3MB THE GOATS!!!


3mb baaybaaay



Calabrose said:


> Well that was some smackdown eh guys? :mark:


CALY!!! I missed you girl










:lmao at that paige discussion, if I ever woke up next to her I'd jump out of a building


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> CALY!!! I missed you girl


You're so sweet~


I am so freakin anxious to see what happens on Monday. I watched smackdown with Ney and we were marking out like crazy! 

Oh man when that little shit broke out of Cesaro's hold... :banderas

When Kane had Roman by the hair... :banderas

Seth selling that fucking kick to the chest... :banderas

When Ambrose said it had to be someone else behind the NAO's involvement... :banderas :banderas
I swear what that man can do with so few words. It's fucking Magic!


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BCALY!!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Well that was some smackdown eh guys? :mark:



Caly :banderas kada


And Bunny good that you'd jump off, coz I'd get in the bed then :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 3MB THE GOATS!!!


3M-we're just happy to be here-B :lol :lol 




Calabrose said:


> Well that was some smackdown eh guys? :mark:


CALLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :cheer :cheer :cheer

Smackdown was GOAT :mark: 
I posted about it about 20+ pages back :lol inchorent bullshit and marking, you know how its goes :mark: :agree:

Nice to see you back :dance:dance:dance
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BCALY!!!!


Thanks deptford! :mark:



Quoth the Raven said:


> Caly :banderas kada


Yes? Why hello.











tylermoxreigns said:


> CALLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> Smackdown was GOAT :mark:
> I posted about it about 20+ pages back :lol inchorent bullshit and marking, you know how its goes :mark: :agree:
> 
> Nice to see you back :dance:dance:dance
> Happy Birthday!!!


Nothing wrong with incoherent marking out. Me and ney were shouting the most incoherent things over skype while watching. :lmao

I'm only back for today and fuck any other thread besides this one so I had better make the best of it. 

Also thanks. Halfway to 30. Fuck I'm getting old. 


Spoiler: No offense to anyone older than me.



Lookin' at you Reaper. :ambrose3


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh fuck HAPPY BIRTHDAY CALABROSE!!! :mark: :mark:

Have a great day and an even better year!!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Well that was some smackdown eh guys? :mark:


Happy Birthday Caly


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Also thanks. Halfway to 30. Fuck I'm getting old. No offense to anyone older than me.


*gets rudely offended*

nah but for real, hope you have a good bday 

I'm almost 30 but not for another 2 years.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh fuck HAPPY BIRTHDAY CALABROSE!!! :mark: :mark:
> 
> Have a great day and an even better year!!





DareDevil said:


> Happy Birthday Caly


Thanks guys.

I hope cindel didn't scrap my present due to me announcing my retirement. :lmao




Banez said:


> *gets rudely offended*
> 
> nah but for real, hope you have a good bday
> 
> I'm almost 30 but not for another 2 years.


I truly mean no real offense. I'm just in a sassy mood right now. :ambrose


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I truly mean no real offense. I'm just in a sassy mood right now. :ambrose


No worries, we can take it


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:cheer :cheer Happy Birthday Cali :cheer :cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Thank you Zero! I noticed a little ways back you mentioning an update on something. Working on a new fic?


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> You're so sweet~
> 
> 
> I am so freakin anxious to see what happens on Monday. I watched smackdown with Ney and we were marking out like crazy!
> 
> Oh man when that little shit broke out of Cesaro's hold... :banderas
> 
> When Kane had Roman by the hair... :banderas
> 
> Seth selling that fucking kick to the chest... :banderas
> 
> When Ambrose said it had to be someone else behind the NAO's involvement... :banderas :banderas
> I swear what that man can do with so few words. It's fucking Magic!


CALY!!!!!!!!!!!! I MISSED YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!










HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MY DEAR!!!!!!! Finally, I can post this! I hope you like it!



Spoiler: A Dean Ambrose for Caly



DEAN AMBROSE: THE OWNER'S GUIDE AND MAINTENANCE MANUAL


*** CONGRATULATIONS! ***

You are now the proud owner of a DEAN AMBROSE! Please follow the procedures detailed in this manual in order to use your Lunatic Fringe to his full potential.


TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS

Name: DEAN AMBROSE (a.k.a Jonathan Good, Jon Moxley, Jonathan Moxley, Moxley Moxx)

Type: Human (male)

Made in: Cincinnati, Ohio

Date of Production: December 7th Year 1985 

Height: 6 feet 4 inches

Weight: 225 lbs


INSTALLATION

*** CAUTION *** The safe installation of your DEAN AMBROSE is a difficult task. It is essential that you read the following instructions before opening the crate in which your DEAN AMBROSE was delivered.

*** NOTE *** However, it is a truth universally acknowledged that a single owner in possession of a DEAN AMBROSE rarely waits to read the manual before unpacking him. If it is indeed the case that you couldn’t be bothered to peruse this document before feverishly yanking the lid off the crate in a wild rush of estrogen, well…it may not really matter.

(1) Obtain the following items:

* Bottle of chloroform (may be obtained from psycho bunny if necessary)

* Pad of cloth

* Michael Jackson CDs

* Bubble bath

* Anti-hairfall shampoo and conditioner

(2) Run a hot bath..

(3) Remove the lid of the crate, and while your DEAN AMBROSE is still groggy from the journey, clap the chloroformed pad to his mouth and nose..

(4) Wait for your DEAN AMBROSE to stop struggling and then drag him into the bathroom.

(5) You will find that your DEAN AMBROSE is wrapped in travel-stained pieces of material. Remove them with all speed.

(6) Manhandle him into the bath, making sure that he doesn’t accidentally drown.

(7) Apply soap to all your DEAN AMBROSE’s components evenly. Redistribution of lather may be required, possibly on a repeated basis. 

(8) Apply anti-hairfall shampoo and conditioner to your DEAN AMBROSE’s head and rinse. Be gentle. If you own a ROMAN REIGNS model, he may be able to advise you in terms of the right hair care product.

(9) Dry your DEAN AMBROSE by rubbing him briskly with a towel. Do not tumble dry. Do not hang him on the washing line, unless you want your neighbours to gossip. 

(10) You may or may not opt to slick his hair back, depending on your preference. Whatever you choose to do with his hair, go ahead and tug as hard as you like – he’s unconscious. Even if he weren’t, he may be fine with it.

(11) Dress him in whatever clothing you deem suitable (if any). This model is particularly disarming in a well-fitted suit. However, if you own a SETH ROLLINS unit, he may also be able to lend your DEAN AMBROSE a few items that will fit. Tightly.

(14) Wait for your DEAN AMBROSE to regain consciousness. Do not be surprised if, upon waking, he goes into a tantrum and/or twitches severely. (Have the chloroform at hand, just in case.)



ACCESSORIES

Your DEAN AMBROSE comes equipped with a variety of useful accessories:

(a) Leather jacket

(b) Shades

(c) Cap.

(d) Beanie 

(e) Tactical shirt 

(f) Cargo pants

(g) Wrestling boots

(h) United States Championship title belt

(i) Fork

At present, your DEAN AMBROSE will be particularly attached to item (h). Under no circumstances should you try to take it away from him. He will willingly relinquish this item only under the following circumstances: if a CM PUNK model is present, if a SETH ROLLINS unit is in grave danger from the Mark III CORPORATE KANE model, or if an increasingly irritable referee takes it from him.


OPERATING PROCEDURE

You might have your own ideas about the services that you would like your DEAN AMBROSE to provide and the location in which such procedures should be carried out. But there may be other tasks that your DEAN AMBROSE can accomplish without inciting Tumblr revolutions, exhausting either of you (or both of you), and/or creating domestic rifts. For example…

Promo cutter:

Your DEAN AMBROSE can work wonders with a live mic in his hand. Allow him to entertain, inspire, and move you with his words. .

Singer:

Your DEAN AMBROSE is capable of serenading you with old favourites such as ‘The Ballad of Dolph Ziggler’ and ‘White Wedding’ as a result of his disciplined practice schedule, which typically takes place prior to a match..

Dancer:

Your DEAN AMBROSE has a particular propensity for getting jiggy at random times. Playing Michael Jackson CDs appears to be a particularly effective cue. He may also proceed to headbang at the dulcet tones of ‘Special Op’. 

Wrestler:

Your DEAN AMBROSE is a talented wrestler, as a result of the time he has spent in notable promotions such as CZW, Dragon Gate USA, Evolve, Heartland Wrestling Association, Chikara, Insanity Pro Wrestling, FCW, and now WWE. Let him dazzle you with his trademark moves, including the Vicious Lariat, Running Lariat, Bow and Arrow, Superplex, Fujiwara armbar, Spike Piledriver, Vertical suplex powerbomb, Jumping Cutter, Inverted Headlock Suplex, Figure 4 Leglock, Modified Figure Four Leglock, Avalanche Double Underhook Suplex, Sit-Out Facebuster, Bridging Triangle Choke, Single leg Boston Crab, Snap DDT, Crossface chickenwing, Midnight Special, Regal Stretch, Knee Trembler, and Headlock Driver. On occasion, he may use the fork.

*** CAUTION *** There is a great risk that your DEAN AMBROSE will get carried away and injure himself in the process. If this occurs, simply nurse him back to health slowly and gently with a great deal of TLC (no, not the kind involving tables, ladders, and chairs). He will immediately show his appreciation for you by kissing you on the forehead. However, make sure that a SETH ROLLINS model is not in the vicinity at this time, or he may cut you..


COMPATIBILITY WITH OTHER MODELS

A well-travelled model such as the DEAN AMBROSE has a high degree of compatibility with a great many other units.

*** NOTE *** Your DEAN AMBROSE may be known to the other model under a different name. Please see the list below:

Model ~ ~ ~ ~ ~Refers to DEAN AMBROSE as…

SETH ROLLINS ~ ~ ~ ~ DEAN, and other secret nicknames 

ROMAN REIGNS ~ ~ DEAN, and other secret nicknames

CM PUNK ~ ~ ~ DEAN, ‘Special’, and other secret nicknames 

WILLIAM REGAL ~ ~ DEAN AMBROSE!!! (at this point, the model goes into Fanboy mode)

MICHAEL COLE ~ ~ ~ ‘The Lunatic Fringe of the Shield’

*** CAUTION *** If you allow your DEAN AMBROSE to attack the WILLIAM REGAL model, his Villain mode is activated. This could result in some lasting damage to your DEAN AMBROSE, including but not limited to intense obsession and shoulder injury.


FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS

Q: When I first undressed my DEAN AMBROSE (in search of his serial number, obviously), I noticed some very nasty scars on his leanly muscled torso and back. Is this normal?

A: The DEAN AMBROSE model has had a hard life, and his scars are evidences of his brushes with death, particularly in situations known as death matches. If you wish, you may try to kiss them better, in which case your DEAN AMBROSE may offer to show you the rest of his battle-scar collection.

Q: My neighbour has SETH ROLLINS and ROMAN REIGNS units. My DEAN AMBROSE looks longingly after them, so I allow him join them. Now he tells me they have formed the ‘The Shield’ and are attacking random WWE Superstars, plus Legends, left and right. Among other things. Have I made a mistake?

A: No, it is perfectly safe to let a DEAN AMBROSE run with a SETH ROLLINS and a ROMAN REIGNS. You may be astonished just how much they can accomplish in a short span of time. Don’t be surprised if the SETH ROLLINS model announces via Twitter, Instagram, or his secret Tumblr account that they have all tasted gold only 6 months after their first appearance on the main roster, with the touching celebratory footage to prove it..

*** NOTE *** You may want to warn your friend that it is potentially dangerous for a SETH ROLLINS to compete in a TLC match (yes, the kind with tables, ladders, and chairs) in his debut with the Shield due to the prevalence of tables through which he can crash in a single occasion.


*** ANOTHER NOTE *** As a result of this collaboration, most Fan Fiction writers insist on uniting the DEAN AMBROSE model with either the SETH ROLLINS, the ROMAN REIGNS model or both at once. The technical details of this procedure can be found in a variety of Fan Fiction stories and on Tumblr. These unions may result in many phenomena (e.g. broken bedsprings, keening cries of passion etc.) The union of the DEAN AMBROSE model with the CM PUNK model has also been highly popular since 2011, and the appeal of this pairing saw an upsurge in late November 2013. 


TROUBLE SHOOTING

Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE persists in sloping off down to the ring, wrapped in his leather jacket, unnerving the audience..

Solution: Your DEAN AMBROSE is in a state of intense obsession over beating either the SETH ROLLINS, WILLIAM REGAL, or the CM PUNK model. Enjoy it.


Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE doesn’t glitter.

Solution: Don’t worry – he’s still gold.


Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE is distraught because he has dropped his title belt.

Solution: Find the nearest SETH ROLLINS model. He will have picked up the belt with a look of disapproving surprise, but kept it safe.


Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE is being stalked by fangirls who are taking candid shots of him.

Solution: Rent a SETH ROLLINS and/or a ROMAN REIGNS unit for the weekend. He/they will quickly distract the fangirls by being a drama queen and/or having flawless hair and/or dropping hints of Rolleigns. Rest assured that some of them will be distracted and leave your DEAN AMBROSE alone. As for the rest, you’ll have to either grin and bear it or hide your DEAN AMBROSE in a house with no windows.




FINAL NOTE 

Your DEAN AMBROSE will hopefully give many, many years of faithful service. However, due to his somewhat volatile nature, you will find that you have not been issued with a guarantee..In order to avoid bitter arguments among your children, friends, and fangirls, remember to record in your Last Will and Testament which of them will inherit him. Or don’t bother. He’s yours. He’s ALL yours.
(And the CM PUNK model’s)



Accompanying pics!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> CALY!!!!!!!!!!!! I MISSED YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MY DEAR!!!!!!! Finally, I can post this! I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Dean Ambrose for Caly
> 
> 
> 
> DEAN AMBROSE: THE OWNER'S GUIDE AND MAINTENANCE MANUAL
> 
> 
> *** CONGRATULATIONS! ***
> 
> You are now the proud owner of a DEAN AMBROSE! Please follow the procedures detailed in this manual in order to use your Lunatic Fringe to his full potential.
> 
> 
> TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> Name: DEAN AMBROSE (a.k.a Jonathan Good, Jon Moxley, Jonathan Moxley, Moxley Moxx)
> 
> Type: Human (male)
> 
> Made in: Cincinnati, Ohio
> 
> Date of Production: December 7th Year 1985
> 
> Height: 6 feet 4 inches
> 
> Weight: 225 lbs
> 
> 
> INSTALLATION
> 
> *** CAUTION *** The safe installation of your DEAN AMBROSE is a difficult task. It is essential that you read the following instructions before opening the crate in which your DEAN AMBROSE was delivered.
> 
> *** NOTE *** However, it is a truth universally acknowledged that a single owner in possession of a DEAN AMBROSE rarely waits to read the manual before unpacking him. If it is indeed the case that you couldn’t be bothered to peruse this document before feverishly yanking the lid off the crate in a wild rush of estrogen, well…it may not really matter.
> 
> (1) Obtain the following items:
> 
> * Bottle of chloroform (may be obtained from psycho bunny if necessary)
> 
> * Pad of cloth
> 
> * Michael Jackson CDs
> 
> * Bubble bath
> 
> * Anti-hairfall shampoo and conditioner
> 
> (2) Run a hot bath..
> 
> (3) Remove the lid of the crate, and while your DEAN AMBROSE is still groggy from the journey, clap the chloroformed pad to his mouth and nose..
> 
> (4) Wait for your DEAN AMBROSE to stop struggling and then drag him into the bathroom.
> 
> (5) You will find that your DEAN AMBROSE is wrapped in travel-stained pieces of material. Remove them with all speed.
> 
> (6) Manhandle him into the bath, making sure that he doesn’t accidentally drown.
> 
> (7) Apply soap to all your DEAN AMBROSE’s components evenly. Redistribution of lather may be required, possibly on a repeated basis.
> 
> (8) Apply anti-hairfall shampoo and conditioner to your DEAN AMBROSE’s head and rinse. Be gentle. If you own a ROMAN REIGNS model, he may be able to advise you in terms of the right hair care product.
> 
> (9) Dry your DEAN AMBROSE by rubbing him briskly with a towel. Do not tumble dry. Do not hang him on the washing line, unless you want your neighbours to gossip.
> 
> (10) You may or may not opt to slick his hair back, depending on your preference. Whatever you choose to do with his hair, go ahead and tug as hard as you like – he’s unconscious. Even if he weren’t, he may be fine with it.
> 
> (11) Dress him in whatever clothing you deem suitable (if any). This model is particularly disarming in a well-fitted suit. However, if you own a SETH ROLLINS unit, he may also be able to lend your DEAN AMBROSE a few items that will fit. Tightly.
> 
> (14) Wait for your DEAN AMBROSE to regain consciousness. Do not be surprised if, upon waking, he goes into a tantrum and/or twitches severely. (Have the chloroform at hand, just in case.)
> 
> 
> 
> ACCESSORIES
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE comes equipped with a variety of useful accessories:
> 
> (a) Leather jacket
> 
> (b) Shades
> 
> (c) Cap.
> 
> (d) Beanie
> 
> (e) Tactical shirt
> 
> (f) Cargo pants
> 
> (g) Wrestling boots
> 
> (h) United States Championship title belt
> 
> (i) Fork
> 
> At present, your DEAN AMBROSE will be particularly attached to item (h). Under no circumstances should you try to take it away from him. He will willingly relinquish this item only under the following circumstances: if a CM PUNK model is present, if a SETH ROLLINS unit is in grave danger from the Mark III CORPORATE KANE model, or if an increasingly irritable referee takes it from him.
> 
> 
> OPERATING PROCEDURE
> 
> You might have your own ideas about the services that you would like your DEAN AMBROSE to provide and the location in which such procedures should be carried out. But there may be other tasks that your DEAN AMBROSE can accomplish without inciting Tumblr revolutions, exhausting either of you (or both of you), and/or creating domestic rifts. For example…
> 
> Promo cutter:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE can work wonders with a live mic in his hand. Allow him to entertain, inspire, and move you with his words. .
> 
> Singer:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE is capable of serenading you with old favourites such as ‘The Ballad of Dolph Ziggler’ and ‘White Wedding’ as a result of his disciplined practice schedule, which typically takes place prior to a match..
> 
> Dancer:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE has a particular propensity for getting jiggy at random times. Playing Michael Jackson CDs appears to be a particularly effective cue. He may also proceed to headbang at the dulcet tones of ‘Special Op’.
> 
> Wrestler:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE is a talented wrestler, as a result of the time he has spent in notable promotions such as CZW, Dragon Gate USA, Evolve, Heartland Wrestling Association, Chikara, Insanity Pro Wrestling, FCW, and now WWE. Let him dazzle you with his trademark moves, including the Vicious Lariat, Running Lariat, Bow and Arrow, Superplex, Fujiwara armbar, Spike Piledriver, Vertical suplex powerbomb, Jumping Cutter, Inverted Headlock Suplex, Figure 4 Leglock, Modified Figure Four Leglock, Avalanche Double Underhook Suplex, Sit-Out Facebuster, Bridging Triangle Choke, Single leg Boston Crab, Snap DDT, Crossface chickenwing, Midnight Special, Regal Stretch, Knee Trembler, and Headlock Driver. On occasion, he may use the fork.
> 
> *** CAUTION *** There is a great risk that your DEAN AMBROSE will get carried away and injure himself in the process. If this occurs, simply nurse him back to health slowly and gently with a great deal of TLC (no, not the kind involving tables, ladders, and chairs). He will immediately show his appreciation for you by kissing you on the forehead. However, make sure that a SETH ROLLINS model is not in the vicinity at this time, or he may cut you..
> 
> 
> COMPATIBILITY WITH OTHER MODELS
> 
> A well-travelled model such as the DEAN AMBROSE has a high degree of compatibility with a great many other units.
> 
> *** NOTE *** Your DEAN AMBROSE may be known to the other model under a different name. Please see the list below:
> 
> Model ~ ~ ~ ~ ~Refers to DEAN AMBROSE as…
> 
> SETH ROLLINS ~ ~ ~ ~ DEAN, and other secret nicknames
> 
> ROMAN REIGNS ~ ~ DEAN, and other secret nicknames
> 
> CM PUNK ~ ~ ~ DEAN, ‘Special’, and other secret nicknames
> 
> WILLIAM REGAL ~ ~ DEAN AMBROSE!!! (at this point, the model goes into Fanboy mode)
> 
> MICHAEL COLE ~ ~ ~ ‘The Lunatic Fringe of the Shield’
> 
> *** CAUTION *** If you allow your DEAN AMBROSE to attack the WILLIAM REGAL model, his Villain mode is activated. This could result in some lasting damage to your DEAN AMBROSE, including but not limited to intense obsession and shoulder injury.
> 
> 
> FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
> 
> Q: When I first undressed my DEAN AMBROSE (in search of his serial number, obviously), I noticed some very nasty scars on his leanly muscled torso and back. Is this normal?
> 
> A: The DEAN AMBROSE model has had a hard life, and his scars are evidences of his brushes with death, particularly in situations known as death matches. If you wish, you may try to kiss them better, in which case your DEAN AMBROSE may offer to show you the rest of his battle-scar collection.
> 
> Q: My neighbour has SETH ROLLINS and ROMAN REIGNS units. My DEAN AMBROSE looks longingly after them, so I allow him join them. Now he tells me they have formed the ‘The Shield’ and are attacking random WWE Superstars, plus Legends, left and right. Among other things. Have I made a mistake?
> 
> A: No, it is perfectly safe to let a DEAN AMBROSE run with a SETH ROLLINS and a ROMAN REIGNS. You may be astonished just how much they can accomplish in a short span of time. Don’t be surprised if the SETH ROLLINS model announces via Twitter, Instagram, or his secret Tumblr account that they have all tasted gold only 6 months after their first appearance on the main roster, with the touching celebratory footage to prove it..
> 
> *** NOTE *** You may want to warn your friend that it is potentially dangerous for a SETH ROLLINS to compete in a TLC match (yes, the kind with tables, ladders, and chairs) in his debut with the Shield due to the prevalence of tables through which he can crash in a single occasion.
> 
> 
> *** ANOTHER NOTE *** As a result of this collaboration, most Fan Fiction writers insist on uniting the DEAN AMBROSE model with either the SETH ROLLINS, the ROMAN REIGNS model or both at once. The technical details of this procedure can be found in a variety of Fan Fiction stories and on Tumblr. These unions may result in many phenomena (e.g. broken bedsprings, keening cries of passion etc.) The union of the DEAN AMBROSE model with the CM PUNK model has also been highly popular since 2011, and the appeal of this pairing saw an upsurge in late November 2013.
> 
> 
> TROUBLE SHOOTING
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE persists in sloping off down to the ring, wrapped in his leather jacket, unnerving the audience..
> 
> Solution: Your DEAN AMBROSE is in a state of intense obsession over beating either the SETH ROLLINS, WILLIAM REGAL, or the CM PUNK model. Enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE doesn’t glitter.
> 
> Solution: Don’t worry – he’s still gold.
> 
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE is distraught because he has dropped his title belt.
> 
> Solution: Find the nearest SETH ROLLINS model. He will have picked up the belt with a look of disapproving surprise, but kept it safe.
> 
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE is being stalked by fangirls who are taking candid shots of him.
> 
> Solution: Rent a SETH ROLLINS and/or a ROMAN REIGNS unit for the weekend. He/they will quickly distract the fangirls by being a drama queen and/or having flawless hair and/or dropping hints of Rolleigns. Rest assured that some of them will be distracted and leave your DEAN AMBROSE alone. As for the rest, you’ll have to either grin and bear it or hide your DEAN AMBROSE in a house with no windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINAL NOTE
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE will hopefully give many, many years of faithful service. However, due to his somewhat volatile nature, you will find that you have not been issued with a guarantee..In order to avoid bitter arguments among your children, friends, and fangirls, remember to record in your Last Will and Testament which of them will inherit him. Or don’t bother. He’s yours. He’s ALL yours.
> (And the CM PUNK model’s)
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanying pics!



Sparrow this post :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:

The instruction manual... OMG :lmao :lmao :lmao 








That is _seriously_ A+


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I may be late as usual but just got off work. Anyway happy birthday Cal  wooo for being older eh? Heh xD, know we didn't talk to each other much ^^ but still glad to see ya and wish you a Happy Birthday, hear have a cake, I put the shield on the icing


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Sparrow this post :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
> 
> The instruction manual... OMG :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is _seriously_ A+


Thank you!! *blush*. From you this is such high praise! This is highly based on the original manuals written by fanfic author Theresa Green for the Tolkienverse on Henneth-Annun.net


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That manual was funny


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> CALY!!!!!!!!!!!! I MISSED YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MY DEAR!!!!!!! Finally, I can post this! I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Dean Ambrose for Caly
> 
> 
> 
> DEAN AMBROSE: THE OWNER'S GUIDE AND MAINTENANCE MANUAL
> 
> 
> *** CONGRATULATIONS! ***
> 
> You are now the proud owner of a DEAN AMBROSE! Please follow the procedures detailed in this manual in order to use your Lunatic Fringe to his full potential.
> 
> 
> TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> Name: DEAN AMBROSE (a.k.a Jonathan Good, Jon Moxley, Jonathan Moxley, Moxley Moxx)
> 
> Type: Human (male)
> 
> Made in: Cincinnati, Ohio
> 
> Date of Production: December 7th Year 1985
> 
> Height: 6 feet 4 inches
> 
> Weight: 225 lbs
> 
> 
> INSTALLATION
> 
> *** CAUTION *** The safe installation of your DEAN AMBROSE is a difficult task. It is essential that you read the following instructions before opening the crate in which your DEAN AMBROSE was delivered.
> 
> *** NOTE *** However, it is a truth universally acknowledged that a single owner in possession of a DEAN AMBROSE rarely waits to read the manual before unpacking him. If it is indeed the case that you couldn’t be bothered to peruse this document before feverishly yanking the lid off the crate in a wild rush of estrogen, well…it may not really matter.
> 
> (1) Obtain the following items:
> 
> * Bottle of chloroform (may be obtained from psycho bunny if necessary)
> 
> * Pad of cloth
> 
> * Michael Jackson CDs
> 
> * Bubble bath
> 
> * Anti-hairfall shampoo and conditioner
> 
> (2) Run a hot bath..
> 
> (3) Remove the lid of the crate, and while your DEAN AMBROSE is still groggy from the journey, clap the chloroformed pad to his mouth and nose..
> 
> (4) Wait for your DEAN AMBROSE to stop struggling and then drag him into the bathroom.
> 
> (5) You will find that your DEAN AMBROSE is wrapped in travel-stained pieces of material. Remove them with all speed.
> 
> (6) Manhandle him into the bath, making sure that he doesn’t accidentally drown.
> 
> (7) Apply soap to all your DEAN AMBROSE’s components evenly. Redistribution of lather may be required, possibly on a repeated basis.
> 
> (8) Apply anti-hairfall shampoo and conditioner to your DEAN AMBROSE’s head and rinse. Be gentle. If you own a ROMAN REIGNS model, he may be able to advise you in terms of the right hair care product.
> 
> (9) Dry your DEAN AMBROSE by rubbing him briskly with a towel. Do not tumble dry. Do not hang him on the washing line, unless you want your neighbours to gossip.
> 
> (10) You may or may not opt to slick his hair back, depending on your preference. Whatever you choose to do with his hair, go ahead and tug as hard as you like – he’s unconscious. Even if he weren’t, he may be fine with it.
> 
> (11) Dress him in whatever clothing you deem suitable (if any). This model is particularly disarming in a well-fitted suit. However, if you own a SETH ROLLINS unit, he may also be able to lend your DEAN AMBROSE a few items that will fit. Tightly.
> 
> (14) Wait for your DEAN AMBROSE to regain consciousness. Do not be surprised if, upon waking, he goes into a tantrum and/or twitches severely. (Have the chloroform at hand, just in case.)
> 
> 
> 
> ACCESSORIES
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE comes equipped with a variety of useful accessories:
> 
> (a) Leather jacket
> 
> (b) Shades
> 
> (c) Cap.
> 
> (d) Beanie
> 
> (e) Tactical shirt
> 
> (f) Cargo pants
> 
> (g) Wrestling boots
> 
> (h) United States Championship title belt
> 
> (i) Fork
> 
> At present, your DEAN AMBROSE will be particularly attached to item (h). Under no circumstances should you try to take it away from him. He will willingly relinquish this item only under the following circumstances: if a CM PUNK model is present, if a SETH ROLLINS unit is in grave danger from the Mark III CORPORATE KANE model, or if an increasingly irritable referee takes it from him.
> 
> 
> OPERATING PROCEDURE
> 
> You might have your own ideas about the services that you would like your DEAN AMBROSE to provide and the location in which such procedures should be carried out. But there may be other tasks that your DEAN AMBROSE can accomplish without inciting Tumblr revolutions, exhausting either of you (or both of you), and/or creating domestic rifts. For example…
> 
> Promo cutter:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE can work wonders with a live mic in his hand. Allow him to entertain, inspire, and move you with his words. .
> 
> Singer:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE is capable of serenading you with old favourites such as ‘The Ballad of Dolph Ziggler’ and ‘White Wedding’ as a result of his disciplined practice schedule, which typically takes place prior to a match..
> 
> Dancer:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE has a particular propensity for getting jiggy at random times. Playing Michael Jackson CDs appears to be a particularly effective cue. He may also proceed to headbang at the dulcet tones of ‘Special Op’.
> 
> Wrestler:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE is a talented wrestler, as a result of the time he has spent in notable promotions such as CZW, Dragon Gate USA, Evolve, Heartland Wrestling Association, Chikara, Insanity Pro Wrestling, FCW, and now WWE. Let him dazzle you with his trademark moves, including the Vicious Lariat, Running Lariat, Bow and Arrow, Superplex, Fujiwara armbar, Spike Piledriver, Vertical suplex powerbomb, Jumping Cutter, Inverted Headlock Suplex, Figure 4 Leglock, Modified Figure Four Leglock, Avalanche Double Underhook Suplex, Sit-Out Facebuster, Bridging Triangle Choke, Single leg Boston Crab, Snap DDT, Crossface chickenwing, Midnight Special, Regal Stretch, Knee Trembler, and Headlock Driver. On occasion, he may use the fork.
> 
> *** CAUTION *** There is a great risk that your DEAN AMBROSE will get carried away and injure himself in the process. If this occurs, simply nurse him back to health slowly and gently with a great deal of TLC (no, not the kind involving tables, ladders, and chairs). He will immediately show his appreciation for you by kissing you on the forehead. However, make sure that a SETH ROLLINS model is not in the vicinity at this time, or he may cut you..
> 
> 
> COMPATIBILITY WITH OTHER MODELS
> 
> A well-travelled model such as the DEAN AMBROSE has a high degree of compatibility with a great many other units.
> 
> *** NOTE *** Your DEAN AMBROSE may be known to the other model under a different name. Please see the list below:
> 
> Model ~ ~ ~ ~ ~Refers to DEAN AMBROSE as…
> 
> SETH ROLLINS ~ ~ ~ ~ DEAN, and other secret nicknames
> 
> ROMAN REIGNS ~ ~ DEAN, and other secret nicknames
> 
> CM PUNK ~ ~ ~ DEAN, ‘Special’, and other secret nicknames
> 
> WILLIAM REGAL ~ ~ DEAN AMBROSE!!! (at this point, the model goes into Fanboy mode)
> 
> MICHAEL COLE ~ ~ ~ ‘The Lunatic Fringe of the Shield’
> 
> *** CAUTION *** If you allow your DEAN AMBROSE to attack the WILLIAM REGAL model, his Villain mode is activated. This could result in some lasting damage to your DEAN AMBROSE, including but not limited to intense obsession and shoulder injury.
> 
> 
> FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
> 
> Q: When I first undressed my DEAN AMBROSE (in search of his serial number, obviously), I noticed some very nasty scars on his leanly muscled torso and back. Is this normal?
> 
> A: The DEAN AMBROSE model has had a hard life, and his scars are evidences of his brushes with death, particularly in situations known as death matches. If you wish, you may try to kiss them better, in which case your DEAN AMBROSE may offer to show you the rest of his battle-scar collection.
> 
> Q: My neighbour has SETH ROLLINS and ROMAN REIGNS units. My DEAN AMBROSE looks longingly after them, so I allow him join them. Now he tells me they have formed the ‘The Shield’ and are attacking random WWE Superstars, plus Legends, left and right. Among other things. Have I made a mistake?
> 
> A: No, it is perfectly safe to let a DEAN AMBROSE run with a SETH ROLLINS and a ROMAN REIGNS. You may be astonished just how much they can accomplish in a short span of time. Don’t be surprised if the SETH ROLLINS model announces via Twitter, Instagram, or his secret Tumblr account that they have all tasted gold only 6 months after their first appearance on the main roster, with the touching celebratory footage to prove it..
> 
> *** NOTE *** You may want to warn your friend that it is potentially dangerous for a SETH ROLLINS to compete in a TLC match (yes, the kind with tables, ladders, and chairs) in his debut with the Shield due to the prevalence of tables through which he can crash in a single occasion.
> 
> 
> *** ANOTHER NOTE *** As a result of this collaboration, most Fan Fiction writers insist on uniting the DEAN AMBROSE model with either the SETH ROLLINS, the ROMAN REIGNS model or both at once. The technical details of this procedure can be found in a variety of Fan Fiction stories and on Tumblr. These unions may result in many phenomena (e.g. broken bedsprings, keening cries of passion etc.) The union of the DEAN AMBROSE model with the CM PUNK model has also been highly popular since 2011, and the appeal of this pairing saw an upsurge in late November 2013.
> 
> 
> TROUBLE SHOOTING
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE persists in sloping off down to the ring, wrapped in his leather jacket, unnerving the audience..
> 
> Solution: Your DEAN AMBROSE is in a state of intense obsession over beating either the SETH ROLLINS, WILLIAM REGAL, or the CM PUNK model. Enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE doesn’t glitter.
> 
> Solution: Don’t worry – he’s still gold.
> 
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE is distraught because he has dropped his title belt.
> 
> Solution: Find the nearest SETH ROLLINS model. He will have picked up the belt with a look of disapproving surprise, but kept it safe.
> 
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE is being stalked by fangirls who are taking candid shots of him.
> 
> Solution: Rent a SETH ROLLINS and/or a ROMAN REIGNS unit for the weekend. He/they will quickly distract the fangirls by being a drama queen and/or having flawless hair and/or dropping hints of Rolleigns. Rest assured that some of them will be distracted and leave your DEAN AMBROSE alone. As for the rest, you’ll have to either grin and bear it or hide your DEAN AMBROSE in a house with no windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINAL NOTE
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE will hopefully give many, many years of faithful service. However, due to his somewhat volatile nature, you will find that you have not been issued with a guarantee..In order to avoid bitter arguments among your children, friends, and fangirls, remember to record in your Last Will and Testament which of them will inherit him. Or don’t bother. He’s yours. He’s ALL yours.
> (And the CM PUNK model’s)
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanying pics!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


Holy shit this is an amazing present. 


That fucking user manual tho! :banderas
I laughed so hard. Thank you so much I needed that. *gets the chloroform ready*

I missed you too. I missed all of you.

@Frantics: Thank you~


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

@Caly, no problem, you deserve it girl


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Holy shit this is an amazing present.
> 
> 
> That fucking user manual tho! :banderas
> I laughed so hard. Thank you so much I needed that.
> 
> 
> @Frantics: Thank you~












I'm so glad you like it! :dance


----------



## Yuiren

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dat SmackDown.... Oh man oh man oh man.

I watched it ages ago but I've been rewatching like crazy because it was so damn good. First of all, I love the team of Dean and Seth. I have to agree with pretty much everyone else, Seth has been on fire these past weeks. I mean god dangit man, he amazes me on so many levels, mostly with his always landing on his feet -thing. And it seems to me like they're all having so much fun, I love the badass heel Shield but these silly tweeners are just adorable. I mean the pony stuff, what? I love how Dean is always trying not to laugh  

The beating was hard to watch, my grief really made me question my life. Is it normal to be so heartbroken because of a scripted show?  Roman trying to crawl back into ring and his face afterwards... Jeez. Although Dean's fly seemed to be open (might be just my imagination..) which kind of distracted and amused me. 

I'm not too excited about the Shield facing the Outlaws, but I like the fact that it makes them part of the whole picture with the authority. Guess I'll have to wait til tuesday side to find out what happens and oh my god I can't wait. :cheer

I really think the boys are the best thing in WWE right now. Just hope that nothing screws it up.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Yuiren said:


> Dat SmackDown.... Oh man oh man oh man.
> 
> I watched it ages ago but I've been rewatching like crazy because it was so damn good. First of all, I love the team of Dean and Seth. I have to agree with pretty much everyone else, Seth has been on fire these past weeks. I mean god dangit man, he amazes me on so many levels, mostly with his always landing on his feet -thing. And it seems to me like they're all having so much fun, I love the badass heel Shield but these silly tweeners are just adorable. I mean the pony stuff, what? I love how Dean is always trying not to laugh
> 
> The beating was hard to watch, my grief really made me question my life. Is it normal to be so heartbroken because of a scripted show?  Roman trying to crawl back into ring and his face afterwards... Jeez. Although Dean's fly seemed to be open (might be just my imagination..) which kind of distracted and amused me.
> 
> I'm not too excited about the Shield facing the Outlaws, but I like the fact that it makes them part of the whole picture with the authority. Guess I'll have to wait til tuesday side to find out what happens and oh my god I can't wait. :cheer
> 
> I really think the boys are the best thing in WWE right now. Just hope that nothing screws it up.


Ninja Pegasus Rollins ftw! :dance

:lol Aww, welcome to the club, honey. I cried an ocean of tears when Seth walked out on the Shield--THAT made me question my life. But I've accepted it 

Soooo excited to see what happens on Raw!


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> I'm so glad you like it! :dance


Liked it? I lOVED it! 











Yuiren said:


> Dat SmackDown.... Oh man oh man oh man.
> 
> I watched it ages ago but I've been rewatching like crazy because it was so damn good. First of all, I love the team of Dean and Seth. I have to agree with pretty much everyone else, Seth has been on fire these past weeks. I mean god dangit man, he amazes me on so many levels, mostly with his always landing on his feet -thing. And it seems to me like they're all having so much fun, I love the badass heel Shield but these silly tweeners are just adorable. I mean the pony stuff, what? I love how Dean is always trying not to laugh
> 
> The beating was hard to watch, my grief really made me question my life. Is it normal to be so heartbroken because of a scripted show?  Roman trying to crawl back into ring and his face afterwards... Jeez. Although Dean's fly seemed to be open (might be just my imagination..) which kind of distracted and amused me.
> 
> I'm not too excited about the Shield facing the Outlaws, but I like the fact that it makes them part of the whole picture with the authority. Guess I'll have to wait til tuesday side to find out what happens and oh my god I can't wait. :cheer
> 
> I really think the boys are the best thing in WWE right now. Just hope that nothing screws it up.


That beating was fucking BRUTAL! I hated seeing those boys in such pain, but at the same time that bit of the show was executed so damn well. It was GLORIOUS! I want to be watching raw right now!

Also, fucking Ninja Pegasus Seth... :lmao god fucking damn it... :banderas
Now because of those fuckers someone did a MLP fan art with pony versions of the shield boys. It's horrifing!


----------



## Yuiren

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Ninja Pegasus Rollins ftw! :dance
> 
> :lol Aww, welcome to the club, honey. I cried an ocean of tears when Seth walked out on the Shield--THAT made me question my life. But I've accepted it
> 
> Soooo excited to see what happens on Raw!


Ah yes that too, although it was easier because you knew that Seth didn't abandon them completely, he just wanted them to work together again. 

And that Dean Ambrose manual on the last page :lmao:lmao Can't stop laughing, good job.

And before I forget, I would be forever grateful if someone told me where I could watch parts of Seth and Dean's feud from FCW. I've seen gifs and stuff but haven't been able to find any actual videos.


----------



## Robb Stark

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

This thread is strange.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> CALY!!!!!!!!!!!! I MISSED YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MY DEAR!!!!!!! Finally, I can post this! I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Dean Ambrose for Caly
> 
> 
> 
> DEAN AMBROSE: THE OWNER'S GUIDE AND MAINTENANCE MANUAL
> 
> 
> *** CONGRATULATIONS! ***
> 
> You are now the proud owner of a DEAN AMBROSE! Please follow the procedures detailed in this manual in order to use your Lunatic Fringe to his full potential.
> 
> 
> TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> Name: DEAN AMBROSE (a.k.a Jonathan Good, Jon Moxley, Jonathan Moxley, Moxley Moxx)
> 
> Type: Human (male)
> 
> Made in: Cincinnati, Ohio
> 
> Date of Production: December 7th Year 1985
> 
> Height: 6 feet 4 inches
> 
> Weight: 225 lbs
> 
> 
> INSTALLATION
> 
> *** CAUTION *** The safe installation of your DEAN AMBROSE is a difficult task. It is essential that you read the following instructions before opening the crate in which your DEAN AMBROSE was delivered.
> 
> *** NOTE *** However, it is a truth universally acknowledged that a single owner in possession of a DEAN AMBROSE rarely waits to read the manual before unpacking him. If it is indeed the case that you couldn’t be bothered to peruse this document before feverishly yanking the lid off the crate in a wild rush of estrogen, well…it may not really matter.
> 
> (1) Obtain the following items:
> 
> * Bottle of chloroform (may be obtained from psycho bunny if necessary)
> 
> * Pad of cloth
> 
> * Michael Jackson CDs
> 
> * Bubble bath
> 
> * Anti-hairfall shampoo and conditioner
> 
> (2) Run a hot bath..
> 
> (3) Remove the lid of the crate, and while your DEAN AMBROSE is still groggy from the journey, clap the chloroformed pad to his mouth and nose..
> 
> (4) Wait for your DEAN AMBROSE to stop struggling and then drag him into the bathroom.
> 
> (5) You will find that your DEAN AMBROSE is wrapped in travel-stained pieces of material. Remove them with all speed.
> 
> (6) Manhandle him into the bath, making sure that he doesn’t accidentally drown.
> 
> (7) Apply soap to all your DEAN AMBROSE’s components evenly. Redistribution of lather may be required, possibly on a repeated basis.
> 
> (8) Apply anti-hairfall shampoo and conditioner to your DEAN AMBROSE’s head and rinse. Be gentle. If you own a ROMAN REIGNS model, he may be able to advise you in terms of the right hair care product.
> 
> (9) Dry your DEAN AMBROSE by rubbing him briskly with a towel. Do not tumble dry. Do not hang him on the washing line, unless you want your neighbours to gossip.
> 
> (10) You may or may not opt to slick his hair back, depending on your preference. Whatever you choose to do with his hair, go ahead and tug as hard as you like – he’s unconscious. Even if he weren’t, he may be fine with it.
> 
> (11) Dress him in whatever clothing you deem suitable (if any). This model is particularly disarming in a well-fitted suit. However, if you own a SETH ROLLINS unit, he may also be able to lend your DEAN AMBROSE a few items that will fit. Tightly.
> 
> (14) Wait for your DEAN AMBROSE to regain consciousness. Do not be surprised if, upon waking, he goes into a tantrum and/or twitches severely. (Have the chloroform at hand, just in case.)
> 
> 
> 
> ACCESSORIES
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE comes equipped with a variety of useful accessories:
> 
> (a) Leather jacket
> 
> (b) Shades
> 
> (c) Cap.
> 
> (d) Beanie
> 
> (e) Tactical shirt
> 
> (f) Cargo pants
> 
> (g) Wrestling boots
> 
> (h) United States Championship title belt
> 
> (i) Fork
> 
> At present, your DEAN AMBROSE will be particularly attached to item (h). Under no circumstances should you try to take it away from him. He will willingly relinquish this item only under the following circumstances: if a CM PUNK model is present, if a SETH ROLLINS unit is in grave danger from the Mark III CORPORATE KANE model, or if an increasingly irritable referee takes it from him.
> 
> 
> OPERATING PROCEDURE
> 
> You might have your own ideas about the services that you would like your DEAN AMBROSE to provide and the location in which such procedures should be carried out. But there may be other tasks that your DEAN AMBROSE can accomplish without inciting Tumblr revolutions, exhausting either of you (or both of you), and/or creating domestic rifts. For example…
> 
> Promo cutter:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE can work wonders with a live mic in his hand. Allow him to entertain, inspire, and move you with his words. .
> 
> Singer:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE is capable of serenading you with old favourites such as ‘The Ballad of Dolph Ziggler’ and ‘White Wedding’ as a result of his disciplined practice schedule, which typically takes place prior to a match..
> 
> Dancer:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE has a particular propensity for getting jiggy at random times. Playing Michael Jackson CDs appears to be a particularly effective cue. He may also proceed to headbang at the dulcet tones of ‘Special Op’.
> 
> Wrestler:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE is a talented wrestler, as a result of the time he has spent in notable promotions such as CZW, Dragon Gate USA, Evolve, Heartland Wrestling Association, Chikara, Insanity Pro Wrestling, FCW, and now WWE. Let him dazzle you with his trademark moves, including the Vicious Lariat, Running Lariat, Bow and Arrow, Superplex, Fujiwara armbar, Spike Piledriver, Vertical suplex powerbomb, Jumping Cutter, Inverted Headlock Suplex, Figure 4 Leglock, Modified Figure Four Leglock, Avalanche Double Underhook Suplex, Sit-Out Facebuster, Bridging Triangle Choke, Single leg Boston Crab, Snap DDT, Crossface chickenwing, Midnight Special, Regal Stretch, Knee Trembler, and Headlock Driver. On occasion, he may use the fork.
> 
> *** CAUTION *** There is a great risk that your DEAN AMBROSE will get carried away and injure himself in the process. If this occurs, simply nurse him back to health slowly and gently with a great deal of TLC (no, not the kind involving tables, ladders, and chairs). He will immediately show his appreciation for you by kissing you on the forehead. However, make sure that a SETH ROLLINS model is not in the vicinity at this time, or he may cut you..
> 
> 
> COMPATIBILITY WITH OTHER MODELS
> 
> A well-travelled model such as the DEAN AMBROSE has a high degree of compatibility with a great many other units.
> 
> *** NOTE *** Your DEAN AMBROSE may be known to the other model under a different name. Please see the list below:
> 
> Model ~ ~ ~ ~ ~Refers to DEAN AMBROSE as…
> 
> SETH ROLLINS ~ ~ ~ ~ DEAN, and other secret nicknames
> 
> ROMAN REIGNS ~ ~ DEAN, and other secret nicknames
> 
> CM PUNK ~ ~ ~ DEAN, ‘Special’, and other secret nicknames
> 
> WILLIAM REGAL ~ ~ DEAN AMBROSE!!! (at this point, the model goes into Fanboy mode)
> 
> MICHAEL COLE ~ ~ ~ ‘The Lunatic Fringe of the Shield’
> 
> *** CAUTION *** If you allow your DEAN AMBROSE to attack the WILLIAM REGAL model, his Villain mode is activated. This could result in some lasting damage to your DEAN AMBROSE, including but not limited to intense obsession and shoulder injury.
> 
> 
> FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
> 
> Q: When I first undressed my DEAN AMBROSE (in search of his serial number, obviously), I noticed some very nasty scars on his leanly muscled torso and back. Is this normal?
> 
> A: The DEAN AMBROSE model has had a hard life, and his scars are evidences of his brushes with death, particularly in situations known as death matches. If you wish, you may try to kiss them better, in which case your DEAN AMBROSE may offer to show you the rest of his battle-scar collection.
> 
> Q: My neighbour has SETH ROLLINS and ROMAN REIGNS units. My DEAN AMBROSE looks longingly after them, so I allow him join them. Now he tells me they have formed the ‘The Shield’ and are attacking random WWE Superstars, plus Legends, left and right. Among other things. Have I made a mistake?
> 
> A: No, it is perfectly safe to let a DEAN AMBROSE run with a SETH ROLLINS and a ROMAN REIGNS. You may be astonished just how much they can accomplish in a short span of time. Don’t be surprised if the SETH ROLLINS model announces via Twitter, Instagram, or his secret Tumblr account that they have all tasted gold only 6 months after their first appearance on the main roster, with the touching celebratory footage to prove it..
> 
> *** NOTE *** You may want to warn your friend that it is potentially dangerous for a SETH ROLLINS to compete in a TLC match (yes, the kind with tables, ladders, and chairs) in his debut with the Shield due to the prevalence of tables through which he can crash in a single occasion.
> 
> 
> *** ANOTHER NOTE *** As a result of this collaboration, most Fan Fiction writers insist on uniting the DEAN AMBROSE model with either the SETH ROLLINS, the ROMAN REIGNS model or both at once. The technical details of this procedure can be found in a variety of Fan Fiction stories and on Tumblr. These unions may result in many phenomena (e.g. broken bedsprings, keening cries of passion etc.) The union of the DEAN AMBROSE model with the CM PUNK model has also been highly popular since 2011, and the appeal of this pairing saw an upsurge in late November 2013.
> 
> 
> TROUBLE SHOOTING
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE persists in sloping off down to the ring, wrapped in his leather jacket, unnerving the audience..
> 
> Solution: Your DEAN AMBROSE is in a state of intense obsession over beating either the SETH ROLLINS, WILLIAM REGAL, or the CM PUNK model. Enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE doesn’t glitter.
> 
> Solution: Don’t worry – he’s still gold.
> 
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE is distraught because he has dropped his title belt.
> 
> Solution: Find the nearest SETH ROLLINS model. He will have picked up the belt with a look of disapproving surprise, but kept it safe.
> 
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE is being stalked by fangirls who are taking candid shots of him.
> 
> Solution: Rent a SETH ROLLINS and/or a ROMAN REIGNS unit for the weekend. He/they will quickly distract the fangirls by being a drama queen and/or having flawless hair and/or dropping hints of Rolleigns. Rest assured that some of them will be distracted and leave your DEAN AMBROSE alone. As for the rest, you’ll have to either grin and bear it or hide your DEAN AMBROSE in a house with no windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINAL NOTE
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE will hopefully give many, many years of faithful service. However, due to his somewhat volatile nature, you will find that you have not been issued with a guarantee..In order to avoid bitter arguments among your children, friends, and fangirls, remember to record in your Last Will and Testament which of them will inherit him. Or don’t bother. He’s yours. He’s ALL yours.
> (And the CM PUNK model’s)


Dear Jacq


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Robb Stark said:


> This thread is strange.


Quite the astute observational skills you have there.









Read through the manual again. So fuckin great. Thanks so much Sparrow.
*saved*


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Liked it? I lOVED it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That beating was fucking BRUTAL! I hated seeing those boys in such pain, but at the same time that bit of the show was executed so damn well. It was GLORIOUS! I want to be watching raw right now!
> 
> Also, fucking Ninja Pegasus Seth... :lmao god fucking damn it... :banderas
> Now because of those fuckers someone did a MLP fan art with pony versions of the shield boys. It's horrifing!


I know!!! My heart was absolutely breaking during the beatdown. Geez, I need a life :lol

Where is this?? :lmao



Yuiren said:


> Ah yes that too, although it was easier because you knew that Seth didn't abandon them completely, he just wanted them to work together again.
> 
> And that Dean Ambrose manual on the last page :lmao:lmao Can't stop laughing, good job.
> 
> And before I forget, I would be forever grateful if someone told me where I could watch parts of Seth and Dean's feud from FCW. I've seen gifs and stuff but haven't been able to find any actual videos.


Thank you!! 

And you can check out DeanAmbrose.net's Vimeo here--they have most of the matches and segments from Dean vs Seth in FCW 

http://vimeo.com/deanambrosenet



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dear Jacq












And Robb Stark, right on. And we are proud of it.



Calabrose said:


> Quite the astute observational skills you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read through the manual again. So fuckin great. Thanks so much Sparrow.
> *saved*












Btw, I only just saw--thank you Banez!


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Where is this?? :lmao


On tumblr. I dare not link it. I don't ever want to see it of my own free will.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

@ Cali, I updated baby boy


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> @ Cali, I updated baby boy


Oooooh okay. I need to get back on track with reading yours (as well as others') fics. I've been so out of the loop as of late.


----------



## Yuiren

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> And you can check out DeanAmbrose.net's Vimeo here--they have most of the matches and segments from Dean vs Seth in FCW


*ahem* Thank you, I have checked there but I guess I just assumed the videos would be in chronological order and didn't have the patience to actually check every page :lol But thanks a lot!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Also thanks. *Halfway to 30*. Fuck I'm getting old.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: No offense to anyone older than me.
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' at you Reaper. :ambrose3



You're only 15? :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

Anyway enjoy your birthday :cheer :cheer


And dear Sparrow, some MAD writing skills on that manual. Solid A+ (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I think she meant 25 Raven :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> On tumblr. I dare not link it. I don't ever want to see it of my own free will.


I'm morbidly tempted to check...but at the same time I'm suddenly worried for my eyes :lol



Yuiren said:


> *ahem* Thank you, I have checked there but I guess I just assumed the videos would be in chronological order and didn't have the patience to actually check every page :lol But thanks a lot!


Oh :lol 

Guess this shows I have a lot of time on my hands right now, but...

http://vimeo.com/81413627
http://vimeo.com/81408054
http://vimeo.com/81412249
http://vimeo.com/81413132
http://vimeo.com/78022959
http://vimeo.com/78027153
http://vimeo.com/78022081
http://vimeo.com/78011902
http://vimeo.com/77802859
http://vimeo.com/77795299
http://vimeo.com/84964245

Enjoy! 

Thanks Raven! I had a pretty good foundation to build on  Thank you, Theresa Green and DeanAmbrose.net


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Fuck :lol


----------



## Yuiren

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Aaaaahh what, thank you Sparrow! You are THE BEST. :dance
Screw reading, I've got better things to do now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> You're only 15? :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:
> 
> Anyway enjoy your birthday :cheer :cheer
> 
> 
> And dear Sparrow, some MAD writing skills on that manual. Solid A+ (Y)





SubZero3:16 said:


> I think she meant 25 Raven :lol


Zero's got it. :lmao

Sometimes I can act like I'm 15, though. :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Yuiren said:


> Aaaaahh what, thank you Sparrow! You are THE BEST. :dance
> Screw reading, I've got better things to do now.


Anytime!  Hope I didn't miss anything :lol

Nothing wrong with acting 15


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

"Do we look like ponies?"











Mmm, something's missing. Needs a little bit more wing. Yeah, that's what it is. Lacking those wings, Rollins. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

fpalm

What have you done TMR :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You know it would be funny if someone would say something really striking about Shield or so. and they would go n use it as a material in upcoming show.. that would be awesome :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao Tumblr is having too much fun, I swear



Spoiler: more tumblr loveliness/big ass pics








































And dancing Dean is always appreciated


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Tumblr is having too much fun, I swear
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more tumblr loveliness/big ass pics


Those ponies are too cute! Ro looks so offended tho and Seth looks pleased as punch :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You know Roman doesn't want to be a damn pony, Zero.

Even the artist knew that man wouldn't be pleased with the drawing :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> You know Roman doesn't want to be a damn pony, Zero.
> 
> Even the artist knew that man wouldn't be pleased with the drawing :lol


I know. He's a thoroughbred goddamn it!! But Seth is killing me. He's all like I got wings :cheer like a damn maxi pad.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

wow i'm a bit late but happy birthday cali. :hb :dance :dance :dance

here's some ambrose for ya. 



Spoiler: ambrose


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Caly :banderas kada
> 
> 
> And Bunny good that you'd jump off, coz I'd get in the bed then :lmao


Ugh you can have her all you want raven:side: Getting in bed with that Lana chick on the other hand :ex:














JacqSparrow said:


> CALY!!!!!!!!!!!! I MISSED YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MY DEAR!!!!!!! Finally, I can post this! I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Dean Ambrose for Caly
> 
> 
> 
> DEAN AMBROSE: THE OWNER'S GUIDE AND MAINTENANCE MANUAL
> 
> 
> *** CONGRATULATIONS! ***
> 
> You are now the proud owner of a DEAN AMBROSE! Please follow the procedures detailed in this manual in order to use your Lunatic Fringe to his full potential.
> 
> 
> TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> Name: DEAN AMBROSE (a.k.a Jonathan Good, Jon Moxley, Jonathan Moxley, Moxley Moxx)
> 
> Type: Human (male)
> 
> Made in: Cincinnati, Ohio
> 
> Date of Production: December 7th Year 1985
> 
> Height: 6 feet 4 inches
> 
> Weight: 225 lbs
> 
> 
> INSTALLATION
> 
> *** CAUTION *** The safe installation of your DEAN AMBROSE is a difficult task. It is essential that you read the following instructions before opening the crate in which your DEAN AMBROSE was delivered.
> 
> *** NOTE *** However, it is a truth universally acknowledged that a single owner in possession of a DEAN AMBROSE rarely waits to read the manual before unpacking him. If it is indeed the case that you couldn’t be bothered to peruse this document before feverishly yanking the lid off the crate in a wild rush of estrogen, well…it may not really matter.
> 
> (1) Obtain the following items:
> 
> * Bottle of chloroform (may be obtained from psycho bunny if necessary)
> 
> * Pad of cloth
> 
> * Michael Jackson CDs
> 
> * Bubble bath
> 
> * Anti-hairfall shampoo and conditioner
> 
> (2) Run a hot bath..
> 
> (3) Remove the lid of the crate, and while your DEAN AMBROSE is still groggy from the journey, clap the chloroformed pad to his mouth and nose..
> 
> (4) Wait for your DEAN AMBROSE to stop struggling and then drag him into the bathroom.
> 
> (5) You will find that your DEAN AMBROSE is wrapped in travel-stained pieces of material. Remove them with all speed.
> 
> (6) Manhandle him into the bath, making sure that he doesn’t accidentally drown.
> 
> (7) Apply soap to all your DEAN AMBROSE’s components evenly. Redistribution of lather may be required, possibly on a repeated basis.
> 
> (8) Apply anti-hairfall shampoo and conditioner to your DEAN AMBROSE’s head and rinse. Be gentle. If you own a ROMAN REIGNS model, he may be able to advise you in terms of the right hair care product.
> 
> (9) Dry your DEAN AMBROSE by rubbing him briskly with a towel. Do not tumble dry. Do not hang him on the washing line, unless you want your neighbours to gossip.
> 
> (10) You may or may not opt to slick his hair back, depending on your preference. Whatever you choose to do with his hair, go ahead and tug as hard as you like – he’s unconscious. Even if he weren’t, he may be fine with it.
> 
> (11) Dress him in whatever clothing you deem suitable (if any). This model is particularly disarming in a well-fitted suit. However, if you own a SETH ROLLINS unit, he may also be able to lend your DEAN AMBROSE a few items that will fit. Tightly.
> 
> (14) Wait for your DEAN AMBROSE to regain consciousness. Do not be surprised if, upon waking, he goes into a tantrum and/or twitches severely. (Have the chloroform at hand, just in case.)
> 
> 
> 
> ACCESSORIES
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE comes equipped with a variety of useful accessories:
> 
> (a) Leather jacket
> 
> (b) Shades
> 
> (c) Cap.
> 
> (d) Beanie
> 
> (e) Tactical shirt
> 
> (f) Cargo pants
> 
> (g) Wrestling boots
> 
> (h) United States Championship title belt
> 
> (i) Fork
> 
> At present, your DEAN AMBROSE will be particularly attached to item (h). Under no circumstances should you try to take it away from him. He will willingly relinquish this item only under the following circumstances: if a CM PUNK model is present, if a SETH ROLLINS unit is in grave danger from the Mark III CORPORATE KANE model, or if an increasingly irritable referee takes it from him.
> 
> 
> OPERATING PROCEDURE
> 
> You might have your own ideas about the services that you would like your DEAN AMBROSE to provide and the location in which such procedures should be carried out. But there may be other tasks that your DEAN AMBROSE can accomplish without inciting Tumblr revolutions, exhausting either of you (or both of you), and/or creating domestic rifts. For example…
> 
> Promo cutter:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE can work wonders with a live mic in his hand. Allow him to entertain, inspire, and move you with his words. .
> 
> Singer:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE is capable of serenading you with old favourites such as ‘The Ballad of Dolph Ziggler’ and ‘White Wedding’ as a result of his disciplined practice schedule, which typically takes place prior to a match..
> 
> Dancer:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE has a particular propensity for getting jiggy at random times. Playing Michael Jackson CDs appears to be a particularly effective cue. He may also proceed to headbang at the dulcet tones of ‘Special Op’.
> 
> Wrestler:
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE is a talented wrestler, as a result of the time he has spent in notable promotions such as CZW, Dragon Gate USA, Evolve, Heartland Wrestling Association, Chikara, Insanity Pro Wrestling, FCW, and now WWE. Let him dazzle you with his trademark moves, including the Vicious Lariat, Running Lariat, Bow and Arrow, Superplex, Fujiwara armbar, Spike Piledriver, Vertical suplex powerbomb, Jumping Cutter, Inverted Headlock Suplex, Figure 4 Leglock, Modified Figure Four Leglock, Avalanche Double Underhook Suplex, Sit-Out Facebuster, Bridging Triangle Choke, Single leg Boston Crab, Snap DDT, Crossface chickenwing, Midnight Special, Regal Stretch, Knee Trembler, and Headlock Driver. On occasion, he may use the fork.
> 
> *** CAUTION *** There is a great risk that your DEAN AMBROSE will get carried away and injure himself in the process. If this occurs, simply nurse him back to health slowly and gently with a great deal of TLC (no, not the kind involving tables, ladders, and chairs). He will immediately show his appreciation for you by kissing you on the forehead. However, make sure that a SETH ROLLINS model is not in the vicinity at this time, or he may cut you..
> 
> 
> COMPATIBILITY WITH OTHER MODELS
> 
> A well-travelled model such as the DEAN AMBROSE has a high degree of compatibility with a great many other units.
> 
> *** NOTE *** Your DEAN AMBROSE may be known to the other model under a different name. Please see the list below:
> 
> Model ~ ~ ~ ~ ~Refers to DEAN AMBROSE as…
> 
> SETH ROLLINS ~ ~ ~ ~ DEAN, and other secret nicknames
> 
> ROMAN REIGNS ~ ~ DEAN, and other secret nicknames
> 
> CM PUNK ~ ~ ~ DEAN, ‘Special’, and other secret nicknames
> 
> WILLIAM REGAL ~ ~ DEAN AMBROSE!!! (at this point, the model goes into Fanboy mode)
> 
> MICHAEL COLE ~ ~ ~ ‘The Lunatic Fringe of the Shield’
> 
> *** CAUTION *** If you allow your DEAN AMBROSE to attack the WILLIAM REGAL model, his Villain mode is activated. This could result in some lasting damage to your DEAN AMBROSE, including but not limited to intense obsession and shoulder injury.
> 
> 
> FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
> 
> Q: When I first undressed my DEAN AMBROSE (in search of his serial number, obviously), I noticed some very nasty scars on his leanly muscled torso and back. Is this normal?
> 
> A: The DEAN AMBROSE model has had a hard life, and his scars are evidences of his brushes with death, particularly in situations known as death matches. If you wish, you may try to kiss them better, in which case your DEAN AMBROSE may offer to show you the rest of his battle-scar collection.
> 
> Q: My neighbour has SETH ROLLINS and ROMAN REIGNS units. My DEAN AMBROSE looks longingly after them, so I allow him join them. Now he tells me they have formed the ‘The Shield’ and are attacking random WWE Superstars, plus Legends, left and right. Among other things. Have I made a mistake?
> 
> A: No, it is perfectly safe to let a DEAN AMBROSE run with a SETH ROLLINS and a ROMAN REIGNS. You may be astonished just how much they can accomplish in a short span of time. Don’t be surprised if the SETH ROLLINS model announces via Twitter, Instagram, or his secret Tumblr account that they have all tasted gold only 6 months after their first appearance on the main roster, with the touching celebratory footage to prove it..
> 
> *** NOTE *** You may want to warn your friend that it is potentially dangerous for a SETH ROLLINS to compete in a TLC match (yes, the kind with tables, ladders, and chairs) in his debut with the Shield due to the prevalence of tables through which he can crash in a single occasion.
> 
> 
> *** ANOTHER NOTE *** As a result of this collaboration, most Fan Fiction writers insist on uniting the DEAN AMBROSE model with either the SETH ROLLINS, the ROMAN REIGNS model or both at once. The technical details of this procedure can be found in a variety of Fan Fiction stories and on Tumblr. These unions may result in many phenomena (e.g. broken bedsprings, keening cries of passion etc.) The union of the DEAN AMBROSE model with the CM PUNK model has also been highly popular since 2011, and the appeal of this pairing saw an upsurge in late November 2013.
> 
> 
> TROUBLE SHOOTING
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE persists in sloping off down to the ring, wrapped in his leather jacket, unnerving the audience..
> 
> Solution: Your DEAN AMBROSE is in a state of intense obsession over beating either the SETH ROLLINS, WILLIAM REGAL, or the CM PUNK model. Enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE doesn’t glitter.
> 
> Solution: Don’t worry – he’s still gold.
> 
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE is distraught because he has dropped his title belt.
> 
> Solution: Find the nearest SETH ROLLINS model. He will have picked up the belt with a look of disapproving surprise, but kept it safe.
> 
> 
> Problem: Your DEAN AMBROSE is being stalked by fangirls who are taking candid shots of him.
> 
> Solution: Rent a SETH ROLLINS and/or a ROMAN REIGNS unit for the weekend. He/they will quickly distract the fangirls by being a drama queen and/or having flawless hair and/or dropping hints of Rolleigns. Rest assured that some of them will be distracted and leave your DEAN AMBROSE alone. As for the rest, you’ll have to either grin and bear it or hide your DEAN AMBROSE in a house with no windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINAL NOTE
> 
> Your DEAN AMBROSE will hopefully give many, many years of faithful service. However, due to his somewhat volatile nature, you will find that you have not been issued with a guarantee..In order to avoid bitter arguments among your children, friends, and fangirls, remember to record in your Last Will and Testament which of them will inherit him. Or don’t bother. He’s yours. He’s ALL yours.
> (And the CM PUNK model’s)
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanying pics!


I also do business in baseball bats if anyone is interested :draper2



Robb Stark said:


> This thread is strange.














WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Tumblr is having too much fun, I swear
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more tumblr loveliness/big ass pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dancing Dean is always appreciated



I have no idea what the hell is going on with tumblr today fpalm











But omfg check out this amazing tapla art :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dayum Tapla really outdid herself with that one. :banderas



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> wow i'm a bit late but happy birthday cali. :hb :dance :dance :dance
> 
> here's some ambrose for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ambrose


Many thanks! <3


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Dayum Tapla really outdid herself with that one. :banderas


I've been stalking you on tumblr girl, that moxly fan art.. Me likey


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

What the hell am I looking at xD, pictures of ponies, wedding gowns, photoshopped pictures, dah Fack!! XD


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You know I love Lana too Bunny :lol I have heard her Russian is all wrong and all but sounds hot coming from her :lol

And the way she smirks when talking in Russian but frowns when talking in broken English kada kada :yum:


Also that TAPLA ART :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> But omfg check out this amazing tapla art :mark:


Tumblr has decided that the 3 of them should get married and I quite agree. But Seth should be in the dress tho :side:

That hybrid Seth/Pegasus thing is one of the sexiest things I have ever seen.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I've been stalking you on tumblr girl, that moxly fan art.. Me likey


Wait until you see what Mox is doin to Punk in the most recent one I've been working on. :ambrose3

TECHNICALLY not cmbrose, but...well...fuck it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> What the hell am I looking at xD, pictures of ponies, wedding gowns, photoshopped pictures, dah Fack!! XD


Stay away from tumblr my friend..



Quoth the Raven said:


> You know I love Lana too Bunny :lol I have heard her Russian is all wrong and all but sounds hot coming from her :lol
> 
> And the way she smirks when talking in Russian but frowns when talking in broken English kada kada :yum:
> 
> 
> Also that TAPLA ART :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark:


Lana is mine raven MINE.











Yeah don't get me started about her russian :lmao 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Tumblr has decided that the 3 of them should get married and I quite agree. But Seth should be in the dress tho :side:
> 
> That hybrid Seth/Pegasus thing is one of the sexiest things I have ever seen.


True, seth is the girly one. I know right :banderas this is my fav tapla art



Calabrose said:


> Wait until you see what Mox is doin to Punk in the most recent one I've been working on. :ambrose3
> 
> TECHNICALLY not cmbrose, but...well...fuck it.


:banderas


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

oh my god where do you get your gifs from bunny :lmao:lmao:lmao
i haven't been on tumblr for a few days but i'm so tempted to now with these crazy ass pics, and yeah seth should def be the one in the dress no doubt.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

@Bunny , oh I already know the shit goes down on Tumblr, I see it everytime I check my profile and shit xD


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh my god where do you get your gifs from bunny :lmao:lmao:lmao
> i haven't been on tumblr for a few days but i'm so tempted to now with these crazy ass pics, and yeah seth should def be the one in the dress no doubt.


Sometimes when I'm bored I look everywhere for gifs, thank god my laptop has a huge memory to save everything. Tumblr is crazy and hilarious at the moment I've been :lmao for the last 15 minutes.



Frantics said:


> @Bunny , oh I already know the shit goes down on Tumblr, I see it everytime I check my profile and shit xD


You have tumblr page?? Gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

i feel so caveman like for not having tumblr


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I've had like...two other tumblr blogs in the past, but never went anywhere with them. I do pretty well for myself on my current one, though.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> i feel so caveman like for not having tumblr














Calabrose said:


> I've had like...two other tumblr blogs in the past, but never went anywhere with them. I do pretty well for myself on my current one, though.


Your page kicks ass caly


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


>


ah ur so cruel bunny


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Your page kicks ass caly


bless


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> ah ur so cruel bunny



Oh honey I'm meaner and more cruel in rl, people should feed me cookies because I behave so well in here












Calabrose said:


> bless


Aaw Caly come here you











I miss you so much nothing is the same without you in here


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> What the hell am I looking at xD, pictures of ponies, wedding gowns, photoshopped pictures, dah Fack!! XD


And Slutty Bussy thinks this thread, Bunny and I are creepy.










:side: next time you see him, tell him: 
1. We know he jealous cause we ain't checking for him
2. Nothing wrong with my grown fat ass lusting after Dean (he likes older women boo) 
3. Get his life cause while he be lurking on WF; Dean is fucking bitches every night and Roman is starting his own line of hair care products. 
4. He was doing too much trying to be a Pegasus...nah boo...HE IS A UNICORN! 

Now back to your regularly scheduled thirsting...



Spoiler: happy birthday Cal boo



Dean immediately moved toward Cal, “Yes. This is good,” he said, while his eyes feasted on the girl’s breasts and her well-defined ass. As he passed behind her, his left hand reached around her stomach and swept between her legs, dragging her ass into his manhood.

“Look at me", He said.

“I am the baddest man alive,” he explained as he continued to guide his hand down her pussy. “And this,” he slowly rub her clit, “is my property".


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> And Slutty Bussy thinks this thread, Bunny and I are creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side: next time you see him, tell him:
> 1. We know he jealous cause we ain't checking for him
> 2. Nothing wrong with my grown fat ass lusting after Dean (he likes older women boo)
> 3. Get his life cause while he be lurking on WF; Dean is fucking bitches every night and Roman is starting his own line of hair care products.
> 4. He was doing too much trying to be a Pegasus...nah boo...HE IS A UNICORN!
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled thirsting...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: happy birthday Cal boo
> 
> 
> 
> Dean immediately moved toward Cal, “Yes. This is good,” he said, while his eyes feasted on the girl’s breasts and her well-defined ass. As he passed behind her, his left hand reached around her stomach and swept between her legs, dragging her ass into his manhood.
> 
> “Look at me", He said.
> 
> “I am the baddest man alive,” he explained as he continued to guide his hand down her pussy. “And this,” he slowly rub her clit, “is my property".


This whole post


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> And Slutty Bussy thinks this thread, Bunny and I are creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side: next time you see him, tell him:
> 1. We know he jealous cause we ain't checking for him
> 2. Nothing wrong with my grown fat ass lusting after Dean (he likes older women boo)
> 3. Get his life cause while he be lurking on WF; Dean is fucking bitches every night and Roman is starting his own line of hair care products.
> 4. He was doing too much trying to be a Pegasus...nah boo...HE IS A UNICORN!
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled thirsting...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: happy birthday Cal boo
> 
> 
> 
> Dean immediately moved toward Cal, “Yes. This is good,” he said, while his eyes feasted on the girl’s breasts and her well-defined ass. As he passed behind her, his left hand reached around her stomach and swept between her legs, dragging her ass into his manhood.
> 
> “Look at me", He said.
> 
> “I am the baddest man alive,” he explained as he continued to guide his hand down her pussy. “And this,” he slowly rub her clit, “is my property".


Its an outrage what slutty bussy thinks of us cindel, we are such sofisticated women. He just jalous he'll never be on our fabulous level.

Caly should be honoured, I never got any fanfic for my birthday :side:


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Caly should be honoured, I never got any fanfic for my birthday :side:


There's always next year


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> And Slutty Bussy thinks this thread, Bunny and I are creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side: next time you see him, tell him:
> 1. We know he jealous cause we ain't checking for him
> 2. Nothing wrong with my grown fat ass lusting after Dean (he likes older women boo)
> 3. Get his life cause while he be lurking on WF; Dean is fucking bitches every night and Roman is starting his own line of hair care products.
> 4. He was doing too much trying to be a Pegasus...nah boo...HE IS A UNICORN!
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled thirsting...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: happy birthday Cal boo
> 
> 
> 
> Dean immediately moved toward Cal, “Yes. This is good,” he said, while his eyes feasted on the girl’s breasts and her well-defined ass. As he passed behind her, his left hand reached around her stomach and swept between her legs, dragging her ass into his manhood.
> 
> “Look at me", He said.
> 
> “I am the baddest man alive,” he explained as he continued to guide his hand down her pussy. “And this,” he slowly rub her clit, “is my property".












Jesus, Cindel I don't know whether to laugh myself to the floor with this post or just drop to my knees and weep :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> There's always next year


But that's so looooong, my bday is in friggin january


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> But that's so looooong, my bday is in friggin january


Pretend it's on 29th of this month like mine.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Pretend it's on 29th of this month like mine.


Nah it won't be the same :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Spoiler: happy birthday Cal boo
> 
> 
> 
> Dean immediately moved toward Cal, “Yes. This is good,” he said, while his eyes feasted on the girl’s breasts and her well-defined ass. As he passed behind her, his left hand reached around her stomach and swept between her legs, dragging her ass into his manhood.
> 
> “Look at me", He said.
> 
> “I am the baddest man alive,” he explained as he continued to guide his hand down her pussy. “And this,” he slowly rub her clit, “is my property".


Oh...:banderas ...FUCK...









I'm going to have amazing dreams when I go to sleep in a bit. Thank you cindel boo!
Savin that delicious gift for...future use.









-Edit- 
Ya know, I have been thinking about it for the past couple of days and I don't think I can stay away from you guys. I'm not usually one to say I'm leaving and then go back on my word, but I don't think it could hurt to check up on this thread every now and again. Just fucking done with some of the people out there, and it's rather unhealthy how the forum as a whole has affected me, so I'm just gonna be on _part-timer_ status...so to speak.

Anyways, the time is now. I must venture off into the land of slumber. I'll see you guys the next time I see ya. 

Today has been an amazing birthday, in part, thanks to you all. I love you all dearly.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Don't leave yet, Caly! I come with a birthday gift!!! :lol

Just give me a second to upload it to photobucket 

I'm bad at Photoshop so....:side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Okay, but make it quick. :lmao
I should have started sleeping an hour ago. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Oh...:banderas ...FUCK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have amazing dreams when I go to sleep in a bit. Thank you cindel boo!
> Savin that delicious gift for...future use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Edit-
> Ya know, I have been thinking about it for the past couple of days and I don't think I can stay away from you guys. I'm not usually one to say I'm leaving and then go back on my word, but I don't think it could hurt to check up on this thread every now and again. Just fucking done with some of the people out there, and it's rather unhealthy how the forum as a whole has affected me, so I'm just gonna be on _part-timer_ status...so to speak.
> 
> Anyways, the time is now. I must venture off into the land of slumber. I'll see you guys the next time I see ya.
> 
> Today has been an amazing birthday, in part, thanks to you all. I love you all dearly.


I love you to caly  I'm so happy that you are back :cheer


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Okay, but make it quick. :lmao
> I should have started sleeping an hour ago. :lol


all that fantasizing of what cindel wrote to ya 

I'm sure you sleep tonight well :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> all that fantasizing of what cindel wrote to ya
> 
> I'm sure you sleep tonight well :lol


I'm still fantasizing. :ambrose3
I don't think I'll ever NOT be thinking of that little gem for some time.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> And dancing Dean is always appreciated


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


:lmao 

alrighty then there has been a lot of dean lovin in the thread how about some Roman now



















:woolcock


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Sorry wynter I can't wait any longer. :lol

I'll check up on your gift later on when I wake up. 
Good night folks.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lol Damn it, i took too long. Trying to find Dean gifs and shit. Oh well, she shall see it later 
Long post incoming bitches!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CALY!!!!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer :dance :dance :dance



































I hope you're enjoying your special day so far, boo. May you experience so many more, filled with love, laughter, joy and even a little whoring :ambrose

Here, have some Dean :


































































Annnnnd, take this present 



Spoiler: Deeeeeeeeeaaan


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> :lmao
> 
> alrighty then there has been a lot of dean lovin in the thread how about some Roman now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woolcock


Roman with a side pony tail. In the immortal words of Seth Rollins ….


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Sorry wynter I can't wait any longer. :lol
> 
> I'll check up on your gift later on when I wake up.
> Good night folks.


Night Caly


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Spoiler: for huge ass shield signing pics that are so cute with real ambrose smile with teeth and shit cant deal. so cute. Roman looking all beautiful and seth just god cant deal


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: for huge ass shield signing pics that are so cute with real ambrose smile with teeth and shit cant deal. so cute. Roman looking all beautiful and seth just god cant deal


Those are some good looking dudes. Please note that in the first pic that Seth is obviously on tumblr.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You guys look at Roman properly in the pics that tyler posted. He got his chest tattooed! Ok now I wanna see it. Kane make it happen tomorrow!


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys look at Roman properly in the pics that tyler posted. He got his chest tattooed! Ok now I wanna see it. Kane make it happen tomorrow!


It's sad what they've turned Kane into these days.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys look at Roman properly in the pics that tyler posted. He got his chest tattooed! Ok now I wanna see it. Kane make it happen tomorrow!



yeah, I noticed that on the clip of them backstage after smackdown, you can see it peeking out just above the neckline of his shirt... hmmm yep I admit I was looking very close lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys look at Roman properly in the pics that tyler posted. He got his chest tattooed! Ok now I wanna see it. Kane make it happen tomorrow!


I wonder whether he's gonna make it an entire chest piece or if just keep it to his right pec... :faint::faint::faint:

They look beautiful. 
#weeping
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys look at Roman properly in the pics that tyler posted. He got his chest tattooed! Ok now I wanna see it. Kane make it happen tomorrow!


ooh nice find sub i was too busy staring at dean's cute smile(god i love when he does a real smile) to notice, we better see it tomorrow.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh god...Roman has expanded the tat to his chest like his sexy ass cousin Dwayne???

:homer Lord when Roman finally takes off that vest...











Poor Seth, if Roman's shirt gets ripped off on tv, he will never be able to hide that thirst :lol


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I think The Shield will do good as faces.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh god...Roman has expanded the tat to his chest like his sexy ass cousin Dwayne???
> 
> :homer Lord when Roman finally takes off that vest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Poor Seth, if Roman's shirt gets ripped off on tv, he will never be able to hide that thirst :lo*l


And tumblr will be there to gif it to infinity :lol

The sad thing is that the poor guy has probably seen it many times already but he just can't help himself.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Good thing is the RAW is tomorrow already :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Good thing is the RAW is tomorrow already :lol


you really have to remind me of the fact that I can't watch live huh.. 

Anyways I'm off to bed night night everyone


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> you really have to remind me of the fact that I can't watch live huh..


Tell your boss that monday nights are special and you need tuesday for recovering.. i'm sure your boss understands.... or not 

and gnite


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You guys wouldn't believe what my dumb ass just did :lol

I just finished deep conditioning my hair and I had towel dried it. Then I was like hey! Let me try the Roman hair flip. The only thing that happened was that I ended up stinging myself in the face with wet hair :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys wouldn't believe what my dumb ass just did :lol
> 
> I just finished deep conditioning my hair and I had towel dried it. Then I was like hey! Let me try the Roman hair flip. The only thing that happened was that I ended up stinging myself in the face with wet hair :lmao





















oh and i found another pic on tumblr from the signing.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Seth looks sleepy as fuck in that pic :lmao


And Zero :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

HAOPPY BIRTHDAY CALLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


lol awww zero


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


>


Girl don't be jealous cause my edges be laiiiiiiiiidddddddddddddd.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

can't touch my edges though zero gurlll


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> can't touch my edges though zero gurlll


:lol boy why are you so damn cute tho? :lmao


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

heh idk


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*pops in* 
Hi!
*leaves*


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

no come back devil!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

COMMUNITY DICK sighting on TD...all thanks to Nattie.... She was totes checking him out calling him "lean" and shit.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Did you guys all explode at the same time at the Dean sighting on Total Divas. If the show is indeed scripted I think they should include more Shield. Just a hunch but I think most girls find the Shield members attractive.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

For the fabulous ladies of this thread. :homer4



> - WWE United States Champion Dean Ambrose recently spoke with TheReminder.com for a lengthy interview to promote this Tuesday's WWE SmackDown tapings in Boston. Below are some highlights:
> 
> *Potential cracks in The Shield:*
> “On the real, from the day we started this and had this opportunity, it was ‘O.K., screw everybody else in the world. We’re going to take over this company and this business for the next 10 years, whatever it is. We’ll fight whatever battles we need to fight together and we’ll stick together and have each other’s backs in circumstances.’ It was an all-for-one, one-for-all mentality. And we’ve done that and it’s been successful. I think you see that and it comes off as very real, cause it is real. Does that mean we have to be finishing each other’s sentences and smiling and happy, high fiving all the time? No. Did Guns N’ Roses like each other every night? No. Did the Kinks like each other? No. Ray Davies and his brother hated each other, but onstage, magic. As long as the three of us can get to the ring together, that magic that happens when all three of us are together is going to happen, whether we were arguing about who gets to sit in the front seat earlier in the night. By the time we get out in front of the audience, that magic’s going to happen."
> 
> *Having a lot of female fans and not using social media:*
> *“I probably don’t have any more of a bigger following on the Internet than anybody else does, I just probably have a stranger one. I don’t know where that comes from. Maybe it’s just the kind of person I attract. I’m aware that that’s there, but I try to not pay too close attention to it, unless for simple entertainment purposes.* As far as social media and all that, I understand connecting with fans on a different level, but I don’t feel the need to open myself up to the opinion of everybody in the world with a phone or computer. I just don’t get that; being connected to everybody on such a superficial level like that. It’s not really for me. There’s a kind of mystery when you don’t put yourself out like that. When you don’t put yourself out like that, people start to kind of create their own version of you in their head of what you really are like or who you really are and things about you become rumors and all that becomes true. People’s perception of me they haven’t even realized is probably so, or it might be kind of real, but maybe they know but [maybe] they don’t. No one really has any idea about me. *To me, what I give you is what happens onscreen and past that, anything you’re coming up with in your own head you’re creating in your own mind. But it’s cool. I’d rather have too many weird fans than no fans at all. I love all those crazy girls."*
> 
> *His promos:*
> “It’s the same thing as performing in the ring. As the old saying goes, ‘You’re just yourself with the volume turned up.’ To me, I try not to do anything that is not authentic. If it’s not something I would feel like saying or doing, then I either won’t do it or I’ll try to work it into a way that feels right. When I’m doing promos or whatever – you just have to put yourself there. That’s the way I do it anyway. Even down to the little things, you have to put yourself in the moment whether it’s a promo where you’re supposed to be pissed off about something, you need to get yourself there mentally so you’re pissed off so that all the little things and everything you’re doing comes off authentically. Me being authentic is really important to everything I’m doing. Everything I do is real in one way or another.”
> 
> Source: lordsofpain.net


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

THANOS consider yrself repped. 

No devil tonight  

Zero u my gurl! 

shoutout to cindel post!!!! 

shoutout to my momma she a nice woman goodnight yall!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Thanos we discussed that about 20 pages ago :lol but thanks anyway

This is totally not relevant to the shield but yet I feel as if it belongs here



Spoiler: a new ship











so stinkin cute


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> THANOS consider yrself repped.
> 
> No devil tonight
> 
> Zero u my gurl!
> 
> shoutout to cindel post!!!!
> 
> shoutout to my momma she a nice woman goodnight yall!!


You're my boy too Deppie. Now go to bed baby and put away the pipe :lol


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Thanos we discussed that about 20 pages ago :lol but thanks anyway
> 
> This is totally not relevant to the shield but yet I feel as if it belongs here
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a new ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so stinkin cute


Really?  I guess it shows how often I venture into this thread as of late.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

that man Dean Ambrose speaks the truth though :}, explains why he doesn't use social media, i agree with him though :}


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

it's like slap in the face when people with long hair tell they can flip their hair 

i hate my hairline lol

on a bright note it's actually monday now


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> "Do we look like ponies?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, something's missing. Needs a little bit more wing. Yeah, that's what it is. Lacking those wings, Rollins. :lol


OH LORD :lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Tumblr is having too much fun, I swear
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more tumblr loveliness/big ass pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dancing Dean is always appreciated


Oho, I see what Caly was talking about now :lmao



SubZero3:16 said:


> I know. He's a thoroughbred goddamn it!! But Seth is killing me. He's all like I got wings :cheer *like a damn maxi pad*.


Thanks for the image Zero. I needed that :lmao



psycho bunny said:


> I also do business in baseball bats if anyone is interested :draper2
> 
> I have no idea what the hell is going on with tumblr today fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But omfg check out this amazing tapla art :mark:


WHAT THE HELL :lmao Dean in a wedding dress is killing me. Yep, I don't think I want to look at Tumblr for a while (unless it's Caly's, Zero's, or Tapla's)

That is awesome! :mark:

Never had a Tumblr, never intend to get one  I'm content with stalking.



cindel25 said:


> And Slutty Bussy thinks this thread, Bunny and I are creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side: next time you see him, tell him:
> 1. We know he jealous cause we ain't checking for him
> 2. Nothing wrong with my grown fat ass lusting after Dean (he likes older women boo)
> 3. Get his life cause while he be lurking on WF; Dean is fucking bitches every night and Roman is starting his own line of hair care products.
> 4. He was doing too much trying to be a Pegasus...nah boo...HE IS A UNICORN!
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled thirsting...


1. I do 

The rest of this post drew a mix of whoa, OMG, and :lmao from me. OH Cindel.

Vicky and I are October-borns  Just throwing it out there for any fanartists/writers who love us *whistle*



Calabrose said:


> Ya know, I have been thinking about it for the past couple of days and I don't think I can stay away from you guys. I'm not usually one to say I'm leaving and then go back on my word, but I don't think it could hurt to check up on this thread every now and again. Just fucking done with some of the people out there, and it's rather unhealthy how the forum as a whole has affected me, so I'm just gonna be on _part-timer_ status...so to speak.
> 
> Anyways, the time is now. I must venture off into the land of slumber. I'll see you guys the next time I see ya.
> 
> Today has been an amazing birthday, in part, thanks to you all. I love you all dearly.


:cheer :dance YAY!!!! 

Just stay here, where it's mostly sane. No matter what certain people say  



tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: for huge ass shield signing pics that are so cute with real ambrose smile with teeth and shit cant deal. so cute. Roman looking all beautiful and seth just god cant deal


No, Zero, he was checking up on us over here 



SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys wouldn't believe what my dumb ass just did :lol
> 
> I just finished deep conditioning my hair and I had towel dried it. Then I was like hey! Let me try the Roman hair flip. The only thing that happened was that I ended up stinging myself in the face with wet hair :lmao


:lmao. Well...you're not the first to have tried that...


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

right, better late than never, have just watched smackdown. poor babies, I just wanted to dive into my tv and give roman a huge hug.

that beside the point. did anyone else notice that during the match, not one of the other contenders tried to tag in on seth or dean? it was always one of the shield in the ring... now I may be stating the obvious here but either they all wanted a piece of the shield or that whole match was a set up to wear down two of the members... plus the teaming of seth and dean seemed strange to me, until I thought about it - of course kane would want roman for himself so he made sure roman would not be in action...

just my observation...feel free to chime in....


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm sure it was both cases of the other men wanting a piece of the shield as well as a tactic by Kane to wear them down. The other guys seemed happy to just let loose and gang up on the shield since they were victim to the shield at one point in the past. 

Also wow Wynter thank you for that gift! I saved a few things that I didn't already have.  Also, that photoshop pic...
:banderas
So amazing! *hug*

ALSO Dean on TD wuuuuuut! I think He just gave me a reason to watch. Who knows I may just wind up liking it. :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I'm sure it was both cases of the other men wanting a piece of the shield as well as a tactic by Kane to wear them down. The other guys seemed happy to just let loose and gang up on the shield since they were victim to the shield at one point in the past.


Thats what i missed from this product. When the guys get beat up n are like "hey no problem dude.. i don't mind" and then forget the whole incident...

Like cena costing kofi that match against orton.. i still don't understand why kofi would root for the guy.

But i really like it when they write stuff and every detail gets played in the end altough commentators probably did their best to nosell the whole stuff by doing app promotion or so.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



midnightmischief said:


> right, better late than never, have just watched smackdown. poor babies, I just wanted to dive into my tv and give roman a huge hug.
> 
> that beside the point. did anyone else notice that during the match, not one of the other contenders tried to tag in on seth or dean? it was always one of the shield in the ring... now I may be stating the obvious here but either they all wanted a piece of the shield or that whole match was a set up to wear down two of the members... plus the teaming of seth and dean seemed strange to me, until I thought about it - of course kane would want roman for himself so he made sure roman would not be in action...
> 
> just my observation...feel free to chime in....


Well-spotted! I think it was definitely a mix of Kane's planning and the others wanting to take revenge for themselves. 

Seth and Dean make such a lovely team, though. So synchronized!


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

your absolutely right Banez, the writers are doing really good job with this storyline...they appear to be thinking of every possible angle - thank the higher powers (and I definitely don't mean hhh lol)

on a side note - I just relised today I have totally screwed myself on my holidays... thought I had my time off for wrestlemania, thinking it was the first week of april like it normally is. however, I worked out this morning that I actually go back to work on the 7th (which is the 6th American time) so while the live show is going on I will be stuck at work... dammit, was looking forward to hanging out in the chat with you crazy people...
even popped into my work today to see if I could swap days but the boss said no cause there are two other staff members away that day...


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



midnightmischief said:


> your absolutely right Banez, the writers are doing really good job with this storyline...they appear to be thinking of every possible angle - thank the higher powers (and I definitely don't mean hhh lol)
> 
> on a side note - I just relised today I have totally screwed myself on my holidays... thought I had my time off for wrestlemania, thinking it was the first week of april like it normally is. however, I worked out this morning that I actually go back to work on the 7th (which is the 6th American time) so while the live show is going on I will be stuck at work... dammit, was looking forward to hanging out in the chat with you crazy people...
> even popped into my work today to see if I could swap days but the boss said no cause there are two other staff members away that day...


 So close yet so far...

I may not be able to stay in chat myself...short of a miracle happening, I will most probably be working too.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

They should give WM weekend & following monday off for all personnel


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> They should give WM weekend & following monday off for all personnel


heck yeah, I might just send a convincing letter to NZ's prime minister and see if he can make it a national public holiday...

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



midnightmischief said:


> heck yeah, I might just send a convincing letter to NZ's prime minister and see if he can make it a national public holiday...
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


it would be funny if it worked :lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

sorry, can't help myself... been stalking on tumblr and came across this... laughed way too much than was warrented.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

3's always a crowd :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> They should give WM weekend & following monday off for all personnel


:hmm: I should try turning my bosses into wrestling fans so they'll stop work that day...

:lmao It took ONE promo to drive Tumblr into conniptions...


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Roman converting Cena fans one by one


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Roman converting Cena fans one by one


Aww! 

And Seth photobombing as always :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Excited to see exactly how the Shield retaliate to that beatdown they took on Smackdown. They've lost matches but really can't recall a time where they were manhandled and destroyed like that. I'd love to see them do it like Bully in TNA where he got beatdown and spent the whole night going after each attacker.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Excited to see exactly how the Shield retaliate to that beatdown they took on Smackdown. They've lost matches but really can't recall a time where they were manhandled and destroyed like that. I'd love to see them do it like Bully in TNA where he got beatdown and spent the whole night going after each attacker.


Would love to see them cutting a promo at the beginning of the show where they basically tell everyone who was involved in the beatdown to watch out because they're coming for everyone. And throughout the night, they brutally jump all those wrestlers in random places.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah I would love that. Firstly 3MB found beatdown in the back followed by Rybaxel later on. By that point Real Americans would be pissing themselves.


----------



## Millsybeast

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

This probably won't go down well, but thinking of members of the Shield, i'd say that Jimmy Jacobs fits them well (I'm a big fan of the Zombie Princess ). Seth in the background of dat pic


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> They should give WM weekend & following monday off for all personnel



Ugh like that would happen here, they already were pissed off caus i was 5 minutes late :side: 
That roman pic is so cute ^^

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Excited to see exactly how the Shield retaliate to that beatdown they took on Smackdown. They've lost matches but really can't recall a time where they were manhandled and destroyed like that. I'd love to see them do it like Bully in TNA where he got beatdown and spent the whole night going after each attacker.


I wanna see 3 handicap matches featuring all 3 members of the Shield against other heel teams. That would be a really epic way to set them up for beatings as well as get them over as legit faces. I think that the Shield getting beat down till mania would make sense. I really don't see them going over even once before they hit mania. WWE probably wants to maximize the babyface pop for them. Not sure if anything outside of in-ring displays will achieve that with the current generation that's no longer used to backstage segments as much.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Yeah I would love that. Firstly 3MB found beatdown in the back followed by Rybaxel later on. By that point Real Americans would be pissing themselves.


Oh man I want something like this so bad. I have a feeling that regardless of how things go down it's going to be a fun ride leading up to WrestleMania.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Reaper Jones said:


> I wanna see 3 handicap matches featuring all 3 members of the Shield against other heel teams. That would be a really epic way to set them up for beatings as well as get them over as legit faces. I think that the Shield getting beat down till mania would make sense. I really don't see them going over even once before they hit mania. WWE probably wants to maximize the babyface pop for them. Not sure if anything outside of in-ring displays will achieve that with the current generation that's no longer used to backstage segments as much.


IMO, they should get a measure of revenge before Mania, because otherwise it'd just be like watching 3 Daniel Bryans being beat down. The Shield was feared by the roster for over a year--there's no reason why they would suddenly be so easy to take down this time when they managed to put up a good fight during an 11-on-3 handicap match. The SD beatdown was understandable because they were taken by surprise, but they should be on their guard now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> IMO, they should get a measure of revenge before Mania, because otherwise it'd just be like watching 3 Daniel Bryans being beat down. The Shield was feared by the roster for over a year--there's no reason why they would suddenly be so easy to take down this time when they managed to put up a good fight during an 11-on-3 handicap match. The SD beatdown was understandable because they were taken by surprise, but *they should be on their guard now.*


Ya know, I just thought up a crazy what-if. WHAT IF...Ambrose was the one who organized that attack and just took the beating along with Seth and Roman out in the open so they wouldn't question him? He was the one, after all, who pointed out that it couldn't have been Kane who brought in the NAO. Well how the fuck would that little shit know that? Not saying that this is what is going to happen, but it just occurred to me now.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Ya know, I just thought up a crazy what-if. WHAT IF...Ambrose was the one who organized that attack and just took the beating along with Seth and Roman out in the open so they wouldn't question him? He was the one, after all, who pointed out that it couldn't have been Kane who brought in the NAO. Well how the fuck would that little shit know that? Not saying that this is what is going to happen, but it just occurred to me now.


I would :mark: :mark: :mark: It would make him look like such an evil and twisted genius.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> I would :mark: :mark: :mark: It would make him look like such an evil and twisted genius.


I would mark out hard as well. Ambrose is just always meant to be the villain. Who knows, though. I think things will still play out in an awesome fashion regardless, but man that would make things so much better. It's perfect ya know? Ambrose wins the trust of his team mates back so that he can turn on them when they least expect it.


...I have a mox/punk drawing to color. What the hell am I doing here??? bbl


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> I would mark out hard as well. Ambrose is just always meant to be the villain. Who knows, though. I think things will still play out in an awesome fashion regardless, but man that would make things so much better. It's perfect ya know? Ambrose wins the trust of his team mates back so that he can turn on them when they least expect it.
> 
> 
> ...I have a mox/punk drawing to color. What the hell am I doing here??? bbl


Enjoying the idea that Dean may truly be a living wrestling version of Sosuke Aizen...it is glorious. Which is why it probably won't come to pass :lol

Don't forget that Tyler Black drawing you started


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Morning guys. I just saw that Tapla drawing and I'll just say this, that woman is a goddess of art.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> They've lost matches but really can't recall a *time where they were manhandled and destroyed like that.*


Me, Bunny, Sub Zero, Wynter, Cal, Ney Ney, JacSparrow, Devil, Banez boo, Punky, LDMM, Fran, Dept, Rane, Tylermox, Vicky, Raven, and a few other folks I'm sure I'm missing. 

You need to come into this thread and chat more often boo. :


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

UGGGGGH my boss told me I had to close tonight. I usually open up but he changed it around right on RAW night  This'll be like my 3rd RAW I've missed now, I'm literally just gonna be watching Mania just to watch it at this point, as I'm not invested in a story at all or anything :lol 

I sort of have a sense of what is going on big picture wise but it's the details that make all the difference... and I miss chatting with u bad bitches!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Enjoying the idea that Dean may truly be a living wrestling version of Sosuke Aizen...it is glorious. Which is why it probably won't come to pass :lol
> 
> Don't forget that Tyler Black drawing you started


I haven't forgotten. I hate having multiple projects. :lmao



cindel25 said:


> Me, Bunny, Sub Zero, Wynter, Cal, Ney Ney, JacSparrow, Devil, Banez boo, Punky, LDMM, Fran, Dept, Rane, Tylermox, Vicky, Raven, and a few other folks I'm sure I'm missing.
> 
> You need to come into this thread and chat more often boo. :


Shhh I'm part timer now. I have an excuse to be lazy.

But seriously, I'm just caught up in my drawing. It's turning out rather nice.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Me, Bunny, Sub Zero, Wynter, Cal, Ney Ney, JacSparrow, *Devil*, Banez boo, Punky, LDMM, Fran, Dept, Rane, Tylermox, *Vicky*, Raven, and a few other folks I'm sure I'm missing.
> 
> You need to come into this thread and chat more often boo. :


I feel flattered, that The Queen mentioned me twice.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Me, Bunny, Sub Zero, Wynter, Cal, Ney Ney, JacSparrow, Devil, Banez boo, Punky, LDMM, Fran, Dept, Rane, Tylermox, Vicky, Raven, and a few other folks I'm sure I'm missing.
> 
> You need to come into this thread and chat more often boo. :


I might drown if I am in here to often, and I will surely drown if I joined whatever chat you guys do during Raws lol. Besides, I'm sure most of you wouldn't appreciate my attempts at converting all of you so you become member of the Rollinites.

I understand Reaper. Shield getting beatdown until Mania will help them in the long run. Not sure if the crowds are still confused on whether to cheer them or boo them, hopefully the actions that happened on SD helped.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

No problem with them getting beaten down. But hunting down 1-2 teams responsible for the beatdowns= like 3MB and Rybaxel, if not the Real Americans will be good to see. They can go after the remaining ones when they get ambushed by Kane and NAO again.

Either that, or an inring promo. It seems they do all their mic work on SD, I want one on Raw.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yeah, not sure why they aren't allowed to cut in ring promos on Raw. I doubt we'll get one tonight with Scooby Doo and Arnold being around.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Me, Bunny, Sub Zero, Wynter, Cal, Ney Ney, JacSparrow, Devil, Banez boo, Punky, LDMM, Fran, Dept, Rane, Tylermox, Vicky, Raven, and a few other folks I'm sure I'm missing.
> 
> You need to come into this thread and chat more often boo. :


I feel so honored *sniff*



Deptford said:


> UGGGGGH my boss told me I had to close tonight. I usually open up but he changed it around right on RAW night  This'll be like my 3rd RAW I've missed now, I'm literally just gonna be watching Mania just to watch it at this point, as I'm not invested in a story at all or anything :lol
> 
> I sort of have a sense of what is going on big picture wise but it's the details that make all the difference... and I miss chatting with u bad bitches!!!


Aww, Dept! You haven't been in here forever! 



Calabrose said:


> I haven't forgotten. I hate having multiple projects. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh I'm part timer now. I have an excuse to be lazy.
> 
> But seriously, I'm just caught up in my drawing. It's turning out rather nice.


:lol Take your time--I'm sure it's going to be awesome when you get to really throw yourself into it :dance



SoupBro said:


> I might drown if I am in here to often, and I will surely drown if I joined whatever chat you guys do during Raws lol. Besides, I'm sure most of you wouldn't appreciate my attempts at converting all of you so you become member of the Rollinites.
> 
> I understand Reaper. Shield getting beatdown until Mania will help them in the long run. Not sure if the crowds are still confused on whether to cheer them or boo them, hopefully the actions that happened on SD helped.


We can behave...kinda :lol And there's no need to convert me--I am already one.

What happened on SD should be a blatant sign for "cheer me!" :lol That was brutal, what happened.

Can they cut one funny promo live? Just one? If that doesn't get them cheered, I don't know what will


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Besides, I'm sure most of you wouldn't appreciate my attempts at converting all of you so you become member of the *Rollinites*.


You're too much.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Rollinite and proud :draper2

Believe in the Rollinator  :lol


And I got mentioned by Cindel!! :banderas kada


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> I feel flattered, that The Queen mentioned me twice.


Or you have split personality we are not aware of :hmm:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Or you have split personality we are not aware of :hmm:


Who knows  If I do have a split personality, forget about me confirming it, I wouldn't know either.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

oh shi I didn't even see that Cindel posted an official list of tha crew. Plus two devil's  

My crew ridin like 20 deep in here


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Rollinite and proud :draper2
> 
> Believe in the Rollinator  :lol


I have no issue with Rollins marks. I just think that's a silly name is all. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> I might drown if I am in here to often, and I will surely drown if I joined whatever chat you guys do during Raws lol. Besides, I'm sure most of you wouldn't appreciate my attempts at converting all of you so you become member of the Rollinites.
> 
> I understand Reaper. Shield getting beatdown until Mania will help them in the long run. Not sure if the crowds are still confused on whether to cheer them or boo them, hopefully the actions that happened on SD helped.


You would drown? Then you should join the chat Soup  

Oh, I'm drawing Seth on a Lee jumpsuit.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

No Vicky :shocked: :lmao

Not a Lee jumpsuit- something like the ANBU Black Ops uniform or Kakashi's attire please 


*EDIT:* Lol Caly :lmao :lmao I wonder if the guys will come up with some names for their fans once they go solo. Will be interesting to see what names they pick if they do.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> No Vicky :shocked: :lmao
> 
> Not a Lee jumpsuit- something like the ANBU Black Ops uniform or Kakashi's attire please
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Lol Caly :lmao :lmao I wonder if the guys will come up with some names for their fans once they go solo. Will be interesting to see what names they pick if they do.


That drawing is just for Soup Raven, since we're both fans of Lee and Seth. 

I'll draw Seth on a an ANBU Black Ops for you.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Amazing thanks  You're taking requests too? Be prepared for more requests from me in the future :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Amazing thanks  You're taking requests too? Be prepared for more requests from me in the future :banderas


Uhm, yeah. Well, I'm just drawing that for soup out of my kind heart, he didn't asked me for it, but yeah, I can take requests.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> *EDIT:* Lol Caly :lmao :lmao I wonder if the guys will come up with some names for their fans once they go solo. Will be interesting to see what names they pick if they do.


Oh god that would be crazy. I've seen the term "moxettes" passed around on tumblr before, but I don't think it was with positive intent. :lol It's hard to come up with something revolving around the name Ambrose. 

Ugh finally done with the drawing. I hate drawing two people in one scene especially if they have differing heights.



Spoiler: DAT FORK














Spoilering because, although it isn't NSFW, some might not like the suggestive side of it.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Spoiler: DAT FORK


*THIS!*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Me, Bunny, Sub Zero, Wynter, Cal, Ney Ney, JacSparrow, Devil, Banez boo, Punky, LDMM, Fran, Dept, Rane, Tylermox, Vicky, Raven, and a few other folks I'm sure I'm missing.
> 
> You need to come into this thread and chat more often boo. :


The queen mentioning me first :banderas


I > all of you :lol










Tonight will be impossible but I'll try to be there for next week's raw, and somebody better send me a full report about what happens in there tonight :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> *THIS!*


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

bunnyyyy we will not forget you while watching RAW.

We will definitely require your presence there in the future.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> bunnyyyy we will not forget you while watching RAW.
> 
> We will definitely require your presence there in the future.


Thanks boo, don't forget my report. Yes I am serious about this.



DareDevil said:


>




Can I just rape him already :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Can I just rape him already :side:


...


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

First: Oh my fucking god!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
Caly's fucking back!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas
:clap:clap:clap

*Happy Belated Birthday!*



Spoiler:  













(CMBrose for the first time: )













































































































THE END. 










I made none of them. I'm so sorry lol. Really had no time. 





Quoth the Raven said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 3MB THE GOATS!!!


Saw that yesterday, 3MB the GOAT joke stable, this video is so fucking amazing. :clap


SoupBro said:


> Yeah I would love that. Firstly 3MB found beatdown in the back followed by Rybaxel later on. By that point Real Americans would be pissing themselves.


Oh god yeah, I wanna see Ambrose beating Slater to the ground!!! 
Really hope and pray for an Ambrose/Slater-interaction. 
Nobody knows how much I want it.
Wanna see Ambrose's GOAT face again, when Slater talks shit. 










:lenny :lenny :lenny




SubZero3:16 said:


> Nope. It's a dirtsheet report. It means nothing. I could've written it after watching smack down. Dirtsheets also said that Punk or Orton was the leader of the shield and that Kaitlyn or Paige would be added. Yeah we saw how that turned out.


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap 


Banez said:


> Dont you just love it when they post stuff and when things go different they pull out the "plans changed" card?


:agree:

ALSO :mark: :mark: :mark: @ THANOS APPEARANCE!!!!!!!

ALSO RAW TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lenny :lenny :lenny



psycho bunny said:


> But omfg check out this amazing tapla art :mark:


Holy fucking SHIT... :faint::faint::faint:



Calabrose said:


> Spoiler: DAT FORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilering because, although it isn't NSFW, some might not like the suggestive side of it.


HNGRRG!!! :faint::faint::faint:



tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: for huge ass shield signing pics that are so cute with real ambrose smile with teeth and shit cant deal. so cute. Roman looking all beautiful and seth just god cant deal





I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh and i found another pic on tumblr from the signing.





DareDevil said:


>


Deans hair.. fuck it man, everything... Ambrose is just the fucking greatest.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Roman converting Cena fans one by one


This is *fucking* awesome! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Me, Bunny, Sub Zero, Wynter, Cal, Ney Ney, JacSparrow, Devil, Banez boo, *Punky,* LDMM, Fran, Dept, Rane, Tylermox, Vicky, Raven, and a few other folks I'm sure I'm missing.


oooh the queen remembers me... or at least remembers my name. 











Deptford said:


> *oh shi I didn't even see that Cindel posted an official list of tha crew. Plus two devil's  *
> 
> *My crew ridin like 20 deep in here *


and i'm officially in the crew. :dance:dance:dance


DareDevil said:


>


are these from total divas ? i seriously need to catch up.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I don't mind that you didn't make those. You still hand-picked them for me and so it's just as special! 
Thank you so much Ney! Love you gurl!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> are these from total divas ? i seriously need to catch up.


I have no idea where they are from, I just saw this gifs scrolling through my tumblr,


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Thanks boo, don't forget my report. Yes I am serious about this.


Haha i'm sure we won't forget. We might just have one of the more innovative people write you a detailed report which gets you totally hyped :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

OMG THAT GIFS ARE REALLY FROM TOTAL DIVAS!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
CAN'T WAIT TO WATCH IT!!! CRAZY DEAN > CASUAL DEAN > ALL! :lenny

EDIT: OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD I CAN'T TAKE IT :lmao
NEED TO WATCH IT SOON


----------



## NoUsername

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I think the reason a Shield member was in the whole match was not because everyone wanted to beat them down but because they (Dean and Seth) refused to tag anyone in except their own team. 
I also don't think 3MB had anything to do with the Shield beatdown. Rybaxel had one (Dean or Seth) and Real Americans had the other while 3MB were lying next to the announce table selling their beating. I didn't notice 3MB get involved at all.

I don't think creative wanted us to perceive it as everyone beating on the Shield just because they're magically faces now, but rather each team still out for themselves which happened to coincide with Shield getting beat up.


----------



## wrestlemaniac1983

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm disapointed we aren't seeing them in a triple threat at Wrestlemania as that would have been awesome.

I have no problem with them being faces because they have alot of fresh fueds they can do.

I can see them fueding with Authority going into Summerslam.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Haha i'm sure we won't forget. We might just have one of the more innovative people write you a detailed report which gets you totally hyped :lol












Just comfirmed, those gifs vicky posted are from total divas :banderas (and yes I watch that shit don't you dare judging me).


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

You're a good woman Bunny :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Guys, I won't be able to do chat today  sowwy. Just tell Captain Cindel to not kick me out of the crew.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Just comfirmed, those gifs vicky posted are from total divas :banderas (and yes I watch that shit don't you dare judging me).


No shame in that, Total Divas is fucking awesome! :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> The queen mentioning me first :banderas
> 
> 
> I > all of you :lol



She mentioned me last :side:

Gotta start working on making my way up the ladder :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Just comfirmed, those gifs vicky posted are from total divas :banderas (and yes I watch that shit don't you dare judging me).


Girl byeeee

And while I'm judging you, since you watch total divas, what all did Dean do on there? It just looks like he showed up and ate something and that's all :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Deptford said:


> Girl byeeee
> 
> And while I'm judging you, since you watch total divas, what all did Dean do on there? It just looks like he showed up and ate something and that's all :lol


Basically, the divas are thirsting over Dean while he eats chicken.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> You're a good woman Bunny :lol


I know I'm awesome *does hair flip*



DareDevil said:


> Guys, I won't be able to do chat today  sowwy. Just tell Captain Cindel to not kick me out of the crew.


Aaw girl 



Quoth the Raven said:


> She mentioned me last :side:
> 
> Gotta start working on making my way up the ladder :lol














Deptford said:


> Girl byeeee
> 
> And while I'm judging you, since you watch total divas, what all did Dean do on there? It just looks like he showed up and ate something and that's all :lol


Boy byeeee, the eva thing was stupid though :lol being so dramatic for some stupid bikini shots while Candice and Maria were ass naked in playboy :lmao




Calabrose said:


> Basically, the divas are thirsting over Dean while he eats chicken.


The poor guy was so awkward :lol It was actually kinda cute though


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dean Ambrose appears on Total Divas in a "blink and you'll miss it" type cameo and everywhere blows up. 

TALENT


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Dean Ambrose appears on Total Divas in a "blink and you'll miss it" type cameo and everywhere blows up.
> 
> TALENT


dem tumblr bitches probably sending nattie death threats after that episode aired :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> dem tumblr bitches probably sending nattie death threats after that episode aired :lol


Did you see his face he was like, "Yeah, I already bitches be checking me out". Not phased, at all. 

The coy smile he wore was super cute though 










They did a seriously shit job at blurring out his Golds Gym t-shirt though :lmao

Also, anyone had any thoughts about how tonight's gonna go for these guys?
For some reason I'm feeling NAO putting in their re-match clause against Usos and Shield cost them winning the titles back??? 
I'm probably WAY off though.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

bugger, now I really wish I lived in America... this was posted on facebook this morning from romans wwe facbook page....

------------------------------------------------------------------


Roman Reigns - WWE Universe

Support the ‪#‎Stars4Kids‬ auction over at Charitybuzz and bid to take a backstage tour of ‪#‎RAW‬ with me. You'll even get two awesome tickets to the show. http://chrty.bz/1oKaWLC

Charitybuzz | Enjoy a Backstage Tour During a WWE Show with Roman Reigns

chrty.bz


Auction Proceeds Benefit WWE Superstars for Kids


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Catching up on the thread....



cindel25 said:


> Me, Bunny, Sub Zero, Wynter, Cal, Ney Ney, JacSparrow, Devil, Banez boo, Punky, LDMM, Fran, Dept, Rane, Tylermox, Vicky, Raven, and a few other folks I'm sure I'm missing.
> 
> You need to come into this thread and chat more often boo. :


Love you boo!!! 
Work sucks and time difference and not wanting to look like a zombie. 
GOD DAMN 




Calabrose said:


> ...


Oh my god this gif is a perfection reaction gif... Jesus :faint::faint::faint:


We gots it in black and white










and we gots it in colour





















**grabby hands**


----------



## briana98_98

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Dean on Total Divas was hilarious. He literally said 3 words and you couldn't even really hear him. Good thing they put what he said on the screen. Nattie was checking him out HARD! I laughed so loud. She's all coy like Ambrose you look good. Looks like you're leaning out. All the other divas were just staring at him. He was like bitches back up I'm eating lol! Well in my head that's what I imagined him saying back lol I'm weird I know 

@Banez and @JacqSparrow thank you for the get wells  Seth and Dean did creep in my nyquil dreams and man they were awesome! haha. I did have a weird dream. Kane kidnapped Dean after the beatdown. They dragged him away,Kane got super pissed ripped off Dean's under armor shirt think and threw him in the walk in freezer. Weird I know lol

Cole changing the name of the blackout was stupid. I wanted to punch him in the throat. Piece of Mind..really...really... Blackout is way better. Ambrose should bring back the Fujiyama(sp?)arm bar as his submission move again. He's done it I think once to Punk and Punk sold the shit out of it screaming like his life depended on it. 

I am excited for Raw tonight! People are going to get beatdown teehee! Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



briana98_98 said:


> Dean on Total Divas was hilarious. He literally said 3 words and you couldn't even really hear him. Good thing they put what he said on the screen. Nattie was checking him out HARD! I laughed so loud. She's all coy like Ambrose you look good. Looks like you're leaning out. All the other divas were just staring at him. _*He was like bitches back up I'm eating lol! Well in my head that's what I imagined him saying back lol I'm weird I know *_
> 
> @Banez and @JacqSparrow thank you for the get wells  Seth and Dean did creep in my nyquil dreams and man they were awesome! haha. I did have a weird dream. Kane kidnapped Dean after the beatdown. They dragged him away,Kane got super pissed ripped off Dean's under armor shirt think and threw him in the walk in freezer. Weird I know lol
> 
> Cole changing the name of the blackout was stupid. I wanted to punch him in the throat. Piece of Mind..really...really... Blackout is way better. Ambrose should bring back the Fujiyama(sp?)arm bar as his submission move again. He's done it I think once to Punk and Punk sold the shit out of it screaming like his life depended on it.
> 
> I am excited for Raw tonight! People are going to get beatdown teehee! Hope everyone had a good weekend


BIB: Lol, nah, he's was definitely more like "ladies form an orderly queue there is enough of me to go around" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*Ambrose:​
Appear, raise hell, leave.​*


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

hey guys, has anyone got an address for live streaming of raw for today/tonight? what time does it start? I am at home today so can watch it and then done have to wait till tomorrow when its on tv...


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*ENJOY A BACKSTAGE TOUR DURING A WWE SHOW WITH ROMAN REIGNS*



> EXPLORE MORE LOTS SUPPORTING: WWE Superstars for Kids
> WWE is in Roman Reigns blood. Who better to give you a backstage tour of Monday Night Raw? You and a guest will get an exclusive, sneak peak at the inner workings Monday Night Raw, as well as two great seats to the show. Now that sounds like justice.
> 
> For more information on Roman Reigns please visit WWE.com.
> 
> Proceeds Benefit: Boys & Girls Clubs and The Brees Dream Foundation
> 
> Donated By: WWE


Roman

*ENJOY A BACKSTAGE TOUR OF WWE EXTREME RULES WITH DEAN AMBROSE ON MAY 4 IN NEW JERSEY*



> EXPLORE MORE LOTS SUPPORTING: WWE Superstars for Kids
> Get an exclusive, behind the scenes tour of WWE Extreme Rules led by Dean Ambrose. Plus you and a guest will enjoy 2 tickets to the show on May 4 at the IZOD Center in New Jersey.
> 
> For more information on Dean Ambrose please visit WWE.com.
> 
> Proceeds Benefit: Boys & Girls Clubs and The Brees Dream Foundation
> 
> Donated By: WWE


Dean

*ENJOY A CROSSFIT WORKOUT WITH WWE SUPERSTAR SETH ROLLINS & 2 TICKETS TO A WWE SHOW*



> EXPLORE MORE LOTS SUPPORTING: WWE Superstars for Kids
> Think you have what it takes to hang with Seth Rollins? Find out in person as he guides you through his personal CrossFit workout. After your workout enjoy 2 tickets to Monday Night Raw or SmackDown!
> 
> For more information on Seth Rollins please visit WWE.com.
> 
> Proceeds Benefit: Boys & Girls Clubs and The Brees Dream Foundation
> 
> Donated By: WWE


Seth


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



midnightmischief said:


> hey guys, has anyone got an address for live streaming of raw for today/tonight? what time does it start? I am at home today so can watch it and then done have to wait till tomorrow when its on tv...


PM'd


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SóniaPortugal said:


> *ENJOY A BACKSTAGE TOUR DURING A WWE SHOW WITH ROMAN REIGNS*
> 
> 
> 
> Roman
> 
> *ENJOY A BACKSTAGE TOUR OF WWE EXTREME RULES WITH DEAN AMBROSE ON MAY 4 IN NEW JERSEY*
> 
> 
> 
> Dean
> 
> *ENJOY A CROSSFIT WORKOUT WITH WWE SUPERSTAR SETH ROLLINS & 2 TICKETS TO A WWE SHOW*
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Why do I not have a rich daddy? :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

@Brianna

It's called the Fujiwara arm bar. And yep would :mark: if Ambrose uses it.

And Dean and Roman giving backstage tours while Rollins offering a workout at Crossfits :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon

I got a feeling that Roman Reigns is the next The Rock

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## briana98_98

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

tylermoxreigns hahahah!! that's too funny! love it

OMG his arms in that Gold's Gym shirt :faint:


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> PM'd


awesome, thanks ney :ex:


----------



## NoUsername

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NoUsername said:


> I think the reason a Shield member was in the whole match was not because everyone wanted to beat them down but because they (Dean and Seth) refused to tag anyone in except their own team.
> I also don't think 3MB had anything to do with the Shield beatdown. Rybaxel had one (Dean or Seth) and Real Americans had the other while 3MB were lying next to the announce table selling their beating. I didn't notice 3MB get involved at all.
> 
> I don't think creative wanted us to perceive it as everyone beating on the Shield just because they're magically faces now, but rather each team still out for themselves which happened to coincide with Shield getting beat up.


Oh wow NoUsername that's a good post man, accurate and on topic. rockclapping.gif
(Yes my posts are always getting swallowed up by the drawings and gifs and strange shit.)


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> We gots it in black and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we gots it in colour


Perfection. :ambrose


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NoUsername said:


> Oh wow NoUsername that's a good post man, accurate and on topic. rockclapping.gif
> (Yes my posts are always getting swallowed up by the drawings and gifs and strange shit.)












Dean in a suit :homer


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NoUsername said:


> Oh wow NoUsername that's a good post man, accurate and on topic. rockclapping.gif
> (Yes my posts are always getting swallowed up by the drawings and gifs and strange shit.)


dont take it too hard on yourself... hard to see posts from someone without a username you know :lol

it's a valid point but i can't confirm it because as of yet i still haven't watched smackdown


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Well yeah they tried to go with a Shield against the world scenario in that match, so either Rollins or Ambrose was in the ring the whole time.

And yeah 3MB didn't really beat them down which is why backstage Kane asked them why they were standing there :lol Slater said they were there, and so they only got spots in the Andre Battle Royal :lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

posted on seths twitter account.. sorry not sure how to copy tweets properly...
at least we can confirm they will definitely be on raw....

Seth RollinsVerified account
‏@WWERollins Also @AAofficial at #raw? Lookout y'all. Might get wild tonight.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> dont take it too hard on yourself... hard to see posts from someone without a username you know :lol
> 
> it's a valid point but i can't confirm it because as of yet *i still haven't watched smackdown *




bloody hell banez you STILL haven't watched smackdown. :lol hurry up and watch it raw starts soon.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> 
> bloody hell banez you STILL haven't watched smackdown. :lol hurry up and watch it raw starts soon.


I didn't have time :lol

Might do it now


----------



## NWAGreats

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

It's pretty obvious to me that Ambrose has all the tools to be a guy they just need to put the machine in back of him like they're doing with reigns.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> I didn't have time :lol
> 
> Might do it now


Shame on you for not checking out the boys


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Shame on you for not *checking out* the boys


i leave *THAT* for you girls  :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> i leave *THAT* for you girls  :lol












God I'll miss chatting with you guys


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> God I'll miss chatting with you guys


we'll miss you too, it won't be same without you :sad:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> we'll miss you too, it won't be same without you :sad:



aaaw


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

lmao you just made me a picachu


----------



## NoUsername

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Dean in a suit :homer


LOL that's it, fuk this bullshit thread.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> lmao you just made me a picachu


You should be honoured, pikachu is awesome even though he got chubby over the years :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I should probably watch SmackDown before Raw comes on tonight....:side:

Why Bunny do NoUserName like that? :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NoUsername said:


> LOL that's it, fuk this bullshit thread.


Why so serious? I answered your post but you rudely ignored me.



psycho bunny said:


> You should be honoured, pikachu is awesome even though he got chubby over the years :lol


I do feel honoured.. atleast you didn't pick onyx lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NoUsername said:


> Oh wow NoUsername that's a good post man, accurate and on topic. rockclapping.gif
> (Yes my posts are always getting swallowed up by the drawings and gifs and strange shit.)


Don't let everyone get to you. Posts tend to get ignored here sometimes for obvious reasons but it's still a great place to discuss the Shield not just how they look. 

I disagree though, judging from what Cole said it seemed everyone attacking the Shield was a part of the plan. If the heels attacked the Shield because they weren't getting tagged they would kind of look like sympathetic figures. It's better the way they did it as it helps the Shield get looked as babyfaces. Think the crowd was still confused on who to cheer when they did what they did last week.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NoUsername said:


> LOL that's it, fuk this bullshit thread.














WynterWarm12 said:


> I should probably watch SmackDown before Raw comes on tonight....:side:
> 
> Why Bunny do NoUserName like that? :lol


I'm on a roll tonight












Banez said:


> Why so serious? I answered your post but you rudely ignored me.
> 
> 
> I do feel honoured.. atleast you didn't pick onyx lol


You remind me more of squirtle with that bald head of yours :lmao




SoupBro said:


> Don't let everyone get to you. Posts tend to get ignored here sometimes for obvious reasons but it's still a great place to discuss the Shield not just how they look.
> 
> I disagree though, judging from what Cole said it seemed everyone attacking the Shield was a part of the plan. If the heels attacked the Shield because they weren't getting tagged they would kind of look like sympathetic figures. It's better the way they did it as it helps the Shield get looked as babyfaces. Think the crowd was still confused on who to cheer when they did what they did last week.


Hope the shield gets back at them tonight, I really do :banderas


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> You remind me more of squirtle with that bald head of yours :lmao


SHHHHHH

mean... :side:

:lmao


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

The Bellas very much had a crush on Dean by the way they looked at him in Total Divas.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I also hope the Shield get them back. Tonights Raw would be the perfect show to have tons of Shield but with Lesnar, Taker, Scooby and Arnold being around i think we might just one segment. Perfect scenario would be the Shield exacting revenge on the teams that attacked them.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



TNA is Here said:


> The Bellas very much had a crush on Dean by the way they looked at him in Total Divas.


The bellas were well behaved on this episode, it was nattie that was thirsting all over Dean


OMFG

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1179746-true-shield-discussion-thread-male-version.html

:lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



TNA is Here said:


> The Bellas very much had a crush on Dean by the way they looked at him in Total Divas.


The Bellas (and Nattie) can get their asses to the back of the queue. 

This is them


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> The bellas were well behaved on this episode, it was nattie that was thirsting all over Dean
> 
> 
> OMFG
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1179746-true-shield-discussion-thread-male-version.html
> 
> :lmao


Go and see my reply to that thread bunny :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh hey Bunny, kind of a late realization but remember Lana? The girl we both thirst for?

Just realized her name is Anal spelled backwards :lmao :lmao :lmao


And there's a separate "male" version of the thread now :lmao fpalm


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh hey Bunny, kind of a late realization but remember Lana? The girl we both thirst for?
> 
> Just realized her name is Anal spelled backwards :lmao :lmao :lmao


I'd love to do her anal 8*D

Tyler I've seen your goat reaction you've seen mine? :lol

Yeah there is a male thread now, I don't think it could ever have 6 versions like ours :lol poor dude I spooked him off and made him troll :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I'd love to do her anal 8*D
> 
> Tyler I've seen your goat reaction you've seen mine? :lol
> 
> Yeah there is a male thread now, I don't think it could ever have 6 versions like ours :lol poor dude I spooked him off and made him troll :lol


Saw it.... With the classic nope. It just had to be done. :clap:


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Cu tomorrow guys, have fun watching RAW! :clap



> The Bellas very much had a crush on Dean by the way they looked at him in Total Divas.


Nikki was looking at him like "Well it's just.. ..Ohhel_ooooooo*OOOOOOOOOO*!!! ...Fuck Cena._"


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Yeah there is a male thread now, I don't think it could ever have 6 versions like ours :lol poor dude I spooked him off and made him troll :lol


If you hadn't cindel would have got to him eventually :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> I'd love to do her anal 8*D
> 
> Tyler I've seen your goat reaction you've seen mine? :lol
> 
> Yeah there is a male thread now, I don't think it could ever have 6 versions like ours :lol poor dude I spooked him off and made him troll :lol


Not if I get to her first ositivity

And you did some serious damage :lmao Poor guy is probably scarred for life :ti



NeyNey said:


> TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Cu tomorrow guys, have fun watching RAW! :clap
> 
> 
> Nikki was looking at him like "Well it's just.. ..Ohhel_ooooooo*OOOOOOOOOO*!!! ...Fuck Cena._"


Too bad Dean would no sell Nikki's marriage plans too :lmao

It's like the girl's ambition in life was to get married fpalm


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> If you hadn't cindel would have got to him eventually :lol


:banderas the queen would have slayed him so much better then me



Quoth the Raven said:


> Not if I get to her first ositivity
> 
> And you did some serious damage :lmao Poor guy is probably scarred for life :ti
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Dean would no sell Nikki's marriage plans too :lmao
> 
> It's like the girl's ambition in life was to get married fpalm


You wish my dear ositivity

Nikki is so sad :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Cu tomorrow guys, have fun watching RAW! :clap
> 
> 
> Nikki was looking at him like "Well it's just.. ..Ohhel_ooooooo*OOOOOOOOOO*!!! ...Fuck Cena._"


Cena, who?

See her walking in that gif... YEAH, THAT'S RIGHT NIKKI, YOU KEEP WALKING GURL! 

See you tomorrow Ney, preparing for the GOAT post. 

Mine will probably pop up around 6am British time after I've woken up at stupid o'clock to watch Shield segments before work. :side::side::side:


----------



## NoUsername

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Banez said:


> Why so serious? I answered your post but you rudely ignored me.
> 
> Oh yea well thanks haha.
> 
> Everyone making their snide little remarks, you're just showing your immaturity. I don't see how it's unreasonable to make a thread that filters out stuff not discussing the Shield.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> :banderas the queen would have slayed him so much better then me
> 
> 
> 
> You wish my dear ositivity
> 
> Nikki is so sad :lol



Lana on a pole match. Me and you. Let's do it :mark: :mark:

Anyway, pretty pumped for Raw tonight. Me wants some retribution/an in-ring promo/beatdown of some teams involved in SD (anyone of the three) :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NoUsername said:


> Banez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why so serious? I answered your post but you rudely ignored me.
> 
> Oh yea well thanks haha.
> 
> Everyone making their snide little remarks, you're just showing your immaturity. I don't see how it's unreasonable to make a thread that filters out stuff not discussing the Shield.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, it's not. But we do have discussion here. Just because your comment was overlooked doesn't warrant another thread to being made. I've made many a comment in here that has been overlooked - earlier I asked whether people thought NAO would push for their re-match clause tonight and The Shield costs them the chance of winning the titles back - did anyone comment on it? No. Did I go off and cry/make another thread for "real discussion"? No.
> 
> This thread moves fast, stuff getting overlooked happens. Just gotta deal with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

lol at the male shield thread... there is no way it will last as long as this one...

on a lighter note, been watching episodes of the jbl and cole show (to kill the time) and seth (and romans arm) has a (very quick) appearance on the bloopers episode which cracked me up... its about 6:21 in - check it out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sID6JSax_Mg


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Lana on a pole match. Me and you. Let's do it :mark: :mark:
> 
> Anyway, pretty pumped for Raw tonight. Me wants some retribution/an in-ring promo/beatdown of some teams involved in SD (anyone of the three) :banderas


I'm ready when you are :side:

I can't wait for raw, hope they will do a promo about overcoming everything and shit like that :mark:

Let's play a game, ignore nousername and see how he boils :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I am seriously laughing too much at how creeped out some dude got to make a "male" Shield thread version, because we're just "thirsting" and "fantasizing sexually" over The Shield. Is just that these people decide to come in here at the wrong fucking time, and besides, we have toned down on that a lot since we got the chat. The Chat is a whole different story. but we do discuss The Shield in this thread.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Anytime Bunny anytime :side:

I wonder if females are banned in that male thread though :lmao

Of course, I'll post everywhere btw :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Anytime Bunny anytime :side:
> 
> I wonder if females are banned in that male thread though :lmao
> 
> Of course, I'll post everywhere btw :lol


Like anybody can ever ban me :lol I'm everywhere


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lol bunny just slaying folks earlier get it girl!


omfg is this guy really butthurt at this thrread bc not everyone quoted his basic ass? :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao:lmao:lmao at the "male" shield thread. just because 1 post got overlooked, grow up kid. hope his thread gets merged into this one.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Only Bunny can start some shit like this :lmao

Bunny over there sticking up for Moxie :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao at the "male" shield thread. just because 1 post got overlooked, grow up kid. hope his thread gets merged into this one.


Actually he made that thread after I gave him my no fucks given gif :lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> Only Bunny can start some shit like this :lmao


hey that's not true :side: god I wish cindel was here


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Lord he just said Raven and the other guys can pass as females :wall

Where is Cindel to slay??

He setting up for a rip :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

That guy is seriously getting my back up.
It's late here and I am not going to be f***ed around. 

You didn't get quoted, big deal. I don't always get quoted when I put a talking point out there.....

-Sorry I can't finish this post, too busy drowning in my own tears at how no one notices me-

Edit: I'm not letting it get to me. Nope. Not at all.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> That guy is seriously getting my back up.
> It's late here and I am not going to be f***ed around.
> 
> You didn't get quoted, big deal. I don't always get quoted when I put a talking point out there.....
> 
> -Sorry I can't finish this post, too busy drowning in my own tears at how no one notices me-


Have you seen his last post in that thread? The guy is jealous about me getting attention :lol


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Woah woah woah, I'm out of the loop, w-what's going on? 0_0


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Bunny started a thread war


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Bunny started a thread war


I did not!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Bunny gave zero fucks so he made a new thread. If only you'd given some fucks Bunny :lmao

@Punky

It will eventually get merged anyway. My guess is sometime after Raw. Anyway, more of the marking out and discussion after Raw will take place here anyway, that thread's gonna be a ghost town soon :banderas

@Wynter

Not even bothered. Yeah manly men don't use smileys, they just make a new thread and quote themselves when they don't get attention :lmao


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Woah woah woah, I'm out of the loop, w-what's going on? 0_0


Some guy posted a discussion... 2 gif posts appeared, in between i replied to him.. which he missed. He declared that this thread is shit n made a thread for MALE's (which later he claims wasn't his intention) He lived on assumption all of us are females and the guys here who do post here act like females. So for his sake i'm going to refrain posting in "his" thread as i'm probably not "man" enough to do so :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Guess who sent me a pm.. I almost peed myself laughing :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Guess who sent me a pm.. I almost peed myself laughing :lmao


Lol, pm me his pm :lmao

#hesimpotant


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Just got a PM from the guy too :lmao :lmao

Holy shit :ti

No selling it for now, will probably get madder.

Anyway, if it pleases some members, won't bother me if that thread stays open. I'll post in both :draper2


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Guess who sent me a pm.. I almost peed myself laughing :lmao


oooh do share bunny  and raven don't deflect to the other side. :no:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol, pm me his pm :lmao
> 
> #hesimpotant


Sent it


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Just got a PM from the guy too :lmao :lmao
> 
> Holy shit :ti
> 
> No selling it for now, will probably get madder.
> 
> Anyway, if it pleases some members, won't bother me if that thread stays open. I'll post in both :draper2


Once I locate my strap on I shall post in the *MALE* thread :lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

is this guy for real??? 

there is definitely serious chat here after sd, raw and any ppv... heaps of it. and quite some of it in-depth...

just happens that there are 5 other days of the week where there is not wrestling shows on and something is needed to break up the boredom...

get over it 'nousername'


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oooh do share bunny  and raven don't deflect to the other side. :no:


Punky, I'm gonna pretend I'm not excited to see you because I'm manly dammit!! :side:

No deflecting lol, discussions here are GOAT after a show, so I'll weigh in as always.

No more smileys coz I may grow ovaries.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Once I locate my strap on I shall post in the *MALE* thread :lmao


Yeah they check that before you make a post. Strict regulations and all.

Anyway, I'll miss Raw live again. You guys watch it, I'll catch up later (Y)


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm not understanding all the elitist asshole-ism in this thread just because somebody started another thread to discuss The Shield.

Every time I've come in this thread to talk about something Shield related, I end up closing it and moving on. I'm 31, yet plenty immature (poop and penis jokes are funny!), but I simply don't care for most of the content in this thread. This is easily one of the most vile and, frankly, WEIRD threads I've seen on these boards. Doesn't mean there is anything wrong with it - I'm glad you guys enjoy it and are having fun - but it doesn't mean everyone has to be cool with it.

The responses I've seen over the past two pages (with my settings) are pretty sad to me. You guys are being fucking pricks, end of story.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



PhantomLordBWH said:


> I'm not understanding all the elitist asshole-ism in this thread just because somebody started another thread to discuss The Shield.
> 
> Every time I've come in this thread to talk about something Shield related, I end up closing it and moving on. I'm 31, yet plenty immature (poop and penis jokes are funny!), but I simply don't care for most of the content in this thread. This is easily one of the most vile and, frankly, WEIRD threads I've seen on these boards. Doesn't mean there is anything wrong with it - I'm glad you guys enjoy it and are having fun - but it doesn't mean everyone has to be cool with it.
> 
> The responses I've seen over the past two pages (with my settings) are pretty sad to me. You guys are being fucking pricks, end of story.


He started this whole thing because we overlooked his post. And if it's so vile to you, why you keep coming back?


----------



## Xapury

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



midnightmischief said:


> there is definitely serious chat here after sd, raw and any ppv... heaps of it. and quite some of it in-depth...


Cmon now...


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



PhantomLordBWH said:


> I'm not understanding all the elitist asshole-ism in this thread just because somebody started another thread to discuss The Shield.
> 
> Every time I've come in this thread to talk about something Shield related, I end up closing it and moving on. I'm 31, yet plenty immature (poop and penis jokes are funny!), but I simply don't care for most of the content in this thread. This is easily one of the most vile and, frankly, WEIRD threads I've seen on these boards. Doesn't mean there is anything wrong with it - I'm glad you guys enjoy it and are having fun - but it doesn't mean everyone has to be cool with it.
> 
> The responses I've seen over the past two pages (with my settings) are pretty sad to me. You guys are being fucking pricks, end of story.



People post things pertaining to the matches/segments after the shows and fangirl the rest of the time, which keeps the thread active. Nothing wrong with that.

Anyway yep, if the other thread makes people happy so be it, I still don't see what purpose labeling it the "true" and "male" thread serves but whatever.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> He started this whole thing because we overlooked his post. And if it's so vile to you, why you keep coming back?


Yeah, I should have clarified in my post (I almost edited it) that I don't necessarily agree with what caused him to start his own thread. That's a pretty ridiculous reason.

And this is only the fourth or fifth time I've ever opened this thread. I wanted to come in and see if it was as bad as it was last time I looked. It is. It's just not for me, and I'm not the only one who shares that opinion. I don't think that gives anyone the right to be assholes toward anybody, though.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



PhantomLordBWH said:


> Yeah, I should have clarified in my post (I almost edited it) that I don't necessarily agree with what caused him to start his own thread. That's a pretty ridiculous reason.
> 
> And this is only the fourth or fifth time I've ever opened this thread. I wanted to come in and see if it was as bad as it was last time I looked. It is. It's just not for me, and I'm not the only one who shares that opinion. I don't think that gives anyone the right to be assholes toward anybody, though.


Ow and that gives him the right being an asshole to us? My posts gets overlooked all the time, do I make a tantrum and make a thread?


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Ow and that gives him the right being an asshole to us? My posts gets overlooked all the time, do I make a tantrum and make a thread?


Nope. He doesn't get the right to be an asshole either. 

It's a freaking message board for wrestling discussion. I'm not sure where he's being an asshole (I'm guessing in PMs to you guys), but there's no reason for it from either end.

Sorry. I've just got a stick up my ass today apparently. :


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Punky, I'm gonna pretend I'm not excited to see you because I'm manly dammit!! :side:
> 
> No deflecting lol, discussions here are GOAT after a show, so I'll weigh in as always.
> 
> No more smileys coz I may grow ovaries.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they check that before you make a post. Strict regulations and all.
> 
> Anyway, I'll miss Raw live again. You guys watch it, I'll catch up later (Y)


yep stay manly raven, i mean if you post a smiley you WILL turn into a women. 










your not on chat tonight though... :sad:


----------



## NoUsername

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh noes he started a new thread!!!!

Here's the message I sent:
you seriously think I was fazed by that one post bro?
I've been meaning to do this for a while because more than one post has been buried in that thread for so-called discussion.

hey I never once said you were awful actually, that's a rumour that other peeps in the Shield thread decided to make up. If you can't see I was joking when I replied to you passing me off then that's your own immaturity shining through.

lololol lets all laugh at him.
Well I gave you all a chance to be genuine and mature adults, but you proved you are nothing but fat horny bitches along with some virgin neckbeard white knights LMAO all dwelling in your sad little Shield obsessed world. I honestly feel bad at the state of some of you, no job and still living with parents at 22 ROFL if only Darwinism was still alive today.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



PhantomLordBWH said:


> Nope. He doesn't get the right to be an asshole either.
> 
> It's a freaking message board for wrestling discussion. I'm not sure where he's being an asshole (I'm guessing in PMs to you guys), but there's no reason for it from either end.
> 
> Sorry. I've just got a stick up my ass today apparently. :


:lol You should see that funny pm he sent me, my make up is ruined because of it. And no don't worry about it man, don't be afraid to start some serious conversations around here we would love to respond. 



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yep stay manly raven, i mean if you post a smiley you WILL turn into a women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your not on chat tonight though... :sad:


That gif :lmao



NoUsername said:


> Oh noes he started a new thread!!!!
> 
> Here's the message I sent:
> you seriously think I was fazed by that one post bro?
> I've been meaning to do this for a while because more than one post has been buried in that thread for so-called discussion.
> 
> hey I never once said you were awful actually, that's a rumour that other peeps in the Shield thread decided to make up. If you can't see I was joking when I replied to you passing me off then that's your own immaturity shining through.
> 
> lololol lets all laugh at him.
> Well I gave you all a chance to be genuine and mature adults, but you proved you are nothing but fat horny bitches along with some virgin neckbeard white knights LMAO all dwelling in your sad little Shield obsessed world. I honestly feel bad at the state of some of you, no job and still living with parents at 22 ROFL if only Darwinism was still alive today.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

This is so stupid. If the mods allow them to have a separate thread free of gifs and thirsting, so be it lol

Some people aren't comfortable with the sexual nature of our thread and don't like to comb through pages and pages of our craziness to find topics about wrestling and serious Shield talk. 
I understand that. 
I don't care for those being assholes about it and trying to act like we're not real fans, but it's whatever. 

Let them have that damn thread :lol


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NoUsername said:


> Well I gave you all a chance to be genuine and mature adults


That's my entire issue here. 

This will be the last post I make in this thread, but just wanted to emphasize a few things.

First, thank you to those who have replied to me. I expected to get absolutely reamed, but you've been respectful. Thanks for that. Seriously.

Like I've said before, I'm glad so many people enjoy this thread and The Shield. The only thing I had issue with was seeing how many people jumped on NoUsername for starting a new thread because he didn't like this one. If you take the time to look at that thread, plenty of posters (myself included) agree with him and prefer to avoid this thread.

It doesn't make anybody less of a person - we just aren't all comfortable with what this entire thread entails. There's just no reason to go off on a rampage, making fun of the guy and talking shit about it. It makes you look like children (and this goes to everyone, myself included for calling people assholes), and I'm pretty sure we're all better than that.

If the threads get merged, fine... I just won't stop by the Shield thread anymore. If not, I'll happily use that one, and you all will happily use this one, and life will go on. Regardless, enjoy, but try not to be such jerks about it.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

@bunny i know right, so manly. :lol well it's the best i could find.


----------



## Banez

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



NoUsername said:


> lololol lets all laugh at him.
> Well I gave you all a chance to be genuine and mature adults, but you proved you are nothing but fat horny bitches along with some virgin neckbeard white knights LMAO all dwelling in your sad little Shield obsessed world. I honestly feel bad at the state of some of you, no job and still living with parents at 22 ROFL if only Darwinism was still alive today.


And yet you decided to go on the insulting path & immaturity path yourself.

Lets get few points clear.

1) You seen any of the fat horny bitches? You actually know how any of them look like?

2) you seen any of the virgin neckbeard white knights?

3) you don't like the shield obsessed world, there's the door ->

4) on the contrary, some of us actually do have job n other stuff so not everything goes around this thread.

5) This is you being mature? not impressed m8, not at all.

And if you really wouldn't have gotten so irritated you wouldn't have made a new thread. Thats the fact.. ton of ppl have told you that there is relevant discussion going on as well in this thread. If you are too blind to see that, well thats your problem not ours.

I've had some posts that were valid n wanted input ignored but hey thats life, not like i'm gonna die over it because some people wouldn't comment what i said/asked. So maybe you should look in a mirror and come across half way.. and i'm sure you get better reception than you would atm.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> @bunny i know right, so manly. :lol well it's the best i could find.


Really now.. :lol well I take my fat horney ass to bed night night everyone.


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I bet 95% of the girls who post in here are fucking horrendously ugly.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Flumpnugget said:


> I bet 95% of the girls who post in here are fucking horrendously ugly.


Yeah you must be a pretty boy too are you :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Yea, I'm quite fucking hideous I must admit. 


fpalm what is the point of this back and forth? Just let others get their own thread. Simple as that.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



psycho bunny said:


> Really now.. :lol well I take my fat horney ass to bed night night everyone.





Flumpnugget said:


> I bet 95% of the girls who post in here are fucking horrendously ugly.


night bunny. (gonna miss you in chat) :sad:

iv'e seen pics of quite a lot of the girls in this thread and NO were not ugly, quite the opposite actually.  care to share a pic of yourself if your so damn stunning ? anyway have your own damn thread if it bothers you that much.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Flumpnugget said:


> I bet 95% of the girls who post in here are fucking horrendously ugly.



If only you knew mate :lmao

And even if they were, so what?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Bunny and Punky need to show their pics.

That would shut him up :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

What's everyone's panties in a bunch for? Over that jobber thread? Doesn't bother me simply because









To me it keeps all of the above in one location and leaves my thread complaints free.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yep stay manly raven, i mean if you post a smiley you WILL turn into a women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your not on chat tonight though... :sad:


Yeah my timings suck. Very few times when I've actually managed to catch Raw live.

I'm gonna judge all posts on a NoUsername scale of manliness from now on.



Spoiler



:lol





NoUsername said:


> Oh noes he started a new thread!!!!
> 
> Here's the message I sent:
> you seriously think I was fazed by that one post bro?
> I've been meaning to do this for a while because more than one post has been buried in that thread for so-called discussion.
> 
> hey I never once said you were awful actually, that's a rumour that other peeps in the Shield thread decided to make up. If you can't see I was joking when I replied to you passing me off then that's your own immaturity shining through.
> 
> lololol lets all laugh at him.
> Well I gave you all a chance to be genuine and mature adults, but you proved you are nothing but fat horny bitches along with some virgin neckbeard white knights LMAO all dwelling in your sad little Shield obsessed world. I honestly feel bad at the state of some of you, no job and still living with parents at 22 ROFL if only Darwinism was still alive today.


You seem totally unfazed bro. All the time in the outside world has taught you well :clap


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Bunny and Punky need to show their pics.
> 
> That would shut him up :lol


haha no way that stays strictly between the shield crew members. you and bunny should show yours though, that'll shut him up.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Fat horney ugly bitch checking in!!! See y'all in chat!

No seriously I am really fat and ugly...


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Annnnnd Cindel is in that thread :lol
She didn't rip though.


Edit: welp, thread is closed now


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Hmm, just got on and it appears I've missed all the bickering action. Was there a war going on?



WynterWarm12 said:


> Bunny and Punky need to show their pics.
> 
> That would shut him up :lol


You better add your name to that list. You are a pretty gal


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Damn, there's a women of wrestling thread that dedicated to showing off the diva's in next to nothing and we have a shield discussion thread where a couple of girls drool over them and some of the guys throw a bitch fit?


----------



## JTB33b

*Breaking up the Shield is a mistake*

Am I the only one that thinks that they shouldn't break up this group? They can still give Reigns a singles push and still keep the group together. It will also protect Reigns. Back in the day DX had members who were world champions while the group stayed together.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I'm kinda torn about the male shield thread. sure the wording of it was pretty badly hadled but I honestly think it took up a very worthwhile subject. While I do realise and to a certain degree understand the entertainment the regulars of the thread are getting out of it, I don't think you can really deny that the overall discussion has alienated quite a few Shield fans from taking part in any meaningful discussion and I've even seen posters get more or less ridiculed for not taking part in the moisture sessions. This thread is a giant and of course with a thread this big there is going to be some diversion from purely wrestling based discussion but i think it's a problem when the majority of the discussion dissolves into banter, thirsting and gif-spamming. Don't you guys use the chat for that? again, no offense and i got mad love for you (god, did that come out corny)but I don't necessarily think you should just disregard anything that was said in that thread as just baseless hate. People don't say ish like that unless they feel they have reason to. Most of you are smart fans and a more than capable of putting forth good debate so why constantly sell yourselves short? I just don't get it.

I hope you guys think about this, not because i want you to feel about about marking the shield, i'm with you there, but because i honestly think it could help make the shield thread a more enjoyable thread in general with a more diverse population and even more interesting discussion than before


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Breaking up the Shield is a mistake*

I think that as well. Reigns isn't ready for the push they want to give him and I'm not sure Rollins and Ambrose aren't going to get lost in the shuffle after their break-up feud. I'm not particularly excited about a match vs DX/Kane, but if it keeps them together for a while longer I'm down for that. They could have a great little face run right now.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Why can't there just be a Men Of Wrestling section and have done with it then


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Haha I know I'm late but I guess I didn't piss this guy off enough cause I didn't get one, and Lolz at how he thinks this is a whole girl thread, and then calls the boys a girl, makes me want to smack a bitch/layeth the bitchdown, oh well I wasn't important enough to get one ^^, wow, smhing at that guy, not cool boo boo, anyway, not gonna rage cause it wasn't at me xD, my rage meter was about to go off the chains, anyway I'll be joining the chat but later.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Frantics said:


> Haha I know I'm late but I guess I didn't piss this guy off enough cause I didn't get one, and Lolz at how he thinks this is a whole girl thread, and then calls the boys a girl, makes me want to smack a bitch/layeth the bitchdown, oh well I wasn't important enough to get one ^^, wow, smhing at that guy, not cool boo boo, anyway, not gonna rage cause it wasn't at me xD, my rage meter was about to go off the chains, anyway I'll be joining the chat but later.


it's alright bunny sent me it i'll tell you what it said later, see you in chat.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Eh, I had no problem with a separate thread being made. The environment in here isn't for everyone and I understand. We can't force everyone to like it. 

The title of the other thread and reasoning was shitty, but I can't be mad at anyone who just wants a straightforward thread without all the crazy lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Eh, I had no problem with a separate thread being made. The environment in here isn't for everyone and I understand. We can't force everyone to like it.
> 
> The title of the other thread and reasoning was shitty, but I can't be mad at anyone who just wants a straightforward thread without all the crazy lol


yeah to be fair i can see why some people don't wanna come in here but like you said it was the whole "real" "man" shield thread like were not real fans or something just because we find them attractive, that's what pissed me off.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Has anyone talked to a mod about creating a men of wrestling section so we can get rid of this pointless disagreement? It really would solve all the problems people have with this thread and it seems like both parties are interested in that solution.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

They want a male thread? Doesn't make a difference to me. Though really, if the men posted in here more often there would be less casual banter and gifs because they'd be giving us ladies something to discuss. Why split up all the conversation? I guess I'm not passionate on either end because I post too infrequently. The girls keep this thread alive, and I honestly think they're hilarious. If there was a diva beloved enough to have an appreciation thread, you just know there'd be dirty images and things said, and it wouldn't really be a big deal to me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Jobber thread got shut :lol

There, there


----------



## Frantics

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> it's alright bunny sent me it i'll tell you what it said later, see you in chat.


Alright cool, what a dickhead though, bitch thinks he is calling guys white ********? Woah woah, so your calling guys ********/weird people but yet he makes a thread just for guys...smhing at that guy


----------



## C.M. Nick

*Re: Breaking up the Shield is a mistake*

The Shield shouldn't breakup until Wrestlemania 31 at the least. Have them be faces until then and have Rollins and/or Ambrose turn heel on Reigns. I'd still like the Shield to be using their mauling tactics in their face run though.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Blommen said:


> I'm kinda torn about the male shield thread. sure the wording of it was pretty badly hadled but I honestly think it took up a very worthwhile subject. While I do realise and to a certain degree understand the entertainment the regulars of the thread are getting out of it, I don't think you can really deny that the overall discussion has alienated quite a few Shield fans from taking part in any meaningful discussion and I've even seen posters get more or less ridiculed for not taking part in the moisture sessions. This thread is a giant and of course with a thread this big there is going to be some diversion from purely wrestling based discussion but i think it's a problem when the majority of the discussion dissolves into banter, thirsting and gif-spamming. Don't you guys use the chat for that? again, no offense and i got mad love for you (god, did that come out corny)but I don't necessarily think you should just disregard anything that was said in that thread as just baseless hate. People don't say ish like that unless they feel they have reason to. Most of you are smart fans and a more than capable of putting forth good debate so why constantly sell yourselves short? I just don't get it.
> 
> I hope you guys think about this, not because i want you to feel about about marking the shield, i'm with you there, but because i honestly think it could help make the shield thread a more enjoyable thread in general with a more diverse population and even more interesting discussion than before



READ THE POST ABOVE YOU. Here let me quote: 



Ham and Egger said:


> Damn, there's a women of wrestling thread that dedicated to showing off the diva's in next to nothing and we have a shield discussion thread where a couple of girls drool over them and some of the guys throw a bitch fit?


Do you realize how hypocritical you and every guy that bitched about a couple of women thirsting over The Shield or anyone else for that matter sounds? 

Once again, why is it ok for the men on this forum to talk about all things divas, tits, ass, how much they would like to see AJ take their cock and all thing sexual 

but a couple of women(and men hey boos) post gifs, drool etc etc all of the sudden it's disgusting, it's creepy and omg their fucking delicate sensibilities are offended? 

So much that one of them had to make "MALE" version of the thread to get away form it all? 

You can have diverse population and more interesting discussion and more on this thread just skip over the posts that contains thirsting. 



Jimshine said:


> Why can't there just be a Men Of Wrestling section and have done with it then


Good question. Ask the Admin! We have been asking one for how long? I don't know.

Rumor has its some of the men on this forum got offended by that mere suggestion.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



What A Maneuver said:


> They want a male thread? Doesn't make a difference to me. Though really, if the men posted in here more often there would be less casual banter and gifs because they'd be giving us ladies something to discuss. Why split up all the conversation? I guess I'm not passionate on either end because I post too infrequently. The girls keep this thread alive, and I honestly think they're hilarious. If there was a diva beloved enough to have an appreciation thread, you just know there'd be dirty images and things said, and it wouldn't really be a big deal to me.


I disagree slightly with this though 'cause I've seen plenty of people post an intruiging conversation topic only to have drown or down right derailed into banter and thirsting and i think it's a fucking shame to be honest.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Blommen said:


> I disagree slightly with this though 'cause I've seen plenty of people post an intruiging conversation topic only to have drown or down right derailed into banter and thirsting and i think it's a fucking shame to be honest.


Because 9.5/10 times they post something that has already been discussed and no one's rehashing it for someone who could ya know just read the thread.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> READ THE POST ABOVE YOU. Here let me quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize how hypocritical you and every guy that bitched about a couple of women thirsting over The Shield or anyone else for that matter sounds?
> 
> Once again, why is it ok for the men on this forum to talk about all things divas, tits, ass, how much they would like to see AJ take their cock and all thing sexual
> 
> but a couple of women(and men hey boos) post gifs, drool etc etc all of the sudden it's disgusting, it's creepy and omg their fucking delicate sensibilities are offended?
> 
> So much that one of them had to make "MALE" version of the thread to get away form it all?
> 
> You can have diverse population and more interesting discussion and more on this thread just skip over the posts that contains thirsting.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Ask the Admin! We have been asking one for how long? I don't know.
> 
> Rumor has its some of the men on this forum got offended by that mere suggestion.


relax miss. I haven't seen any of the sexist comments on female wrestlers and you know why? because i stick with the wrestling discussions. and usually that is enough which is why i think a men of wrestling page would be helpful since it seperates thirst from wrestling discussion entirely, no harm there. you are the one being overly sensitive since i never stated anything about me thinking male objectifying and drooling is okay in the wrestling threads (hint: it isn't) and I honestly think it's pretty shitty of you to disregard what I just said out of some preconcieved notion of what my opinion on posting is. Of course i could choose not to read the banter/thirst messages but my problem with that is that it has gotten to a point where these are the majority of the posts and that bums me out, because I was of the impression that a discussion in the wrestling section was supposed to be about wrestling.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Do you realize how hypocritical you and every guy that bitched about a couple of women thirsting over The Shield or anyone else for that matter sounds?.


Do you realize that Ham was actually defending the content of this thread?


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Because 9.5/10 times they post something that has already been discussed and no one's rehashing it for someone who could ya know just read the thread.


And people would probably be more keen to read the thread if they didn't have to read through all the regulars larking about for the majority of the posts.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> Good question. Ask the Admin! We have been asking one for how long? I don't know.
> 
> Rumor has its some of the men on this forum got offended by that mere suggestion.


Hardly surprising. Most are man-childs with hitler complexes.

Should get made, Women Of Wrestling is more only pictures than graphic descriptions though- I know, dat Chick Loves Lit. 50 Shades hit the nail on the head in a big way. Women love s_e_x_y_ t_e_x_t_y.

If admins made one and moved the thread there, boom, two birds one stone, just like my anorexic roommates. :shocked: I'll get my coat.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Blommen said:


> Has anyone talked to a mod about creating a men of wrestling section so we can get rid of this pointless disagreement? It really would solve all the problems people have with this thread and it seems like both parties are interested in that solution.


Amber B has pretty much clarified that it will never happen.

Also LOL I missed out on some delicious drama. I gotta try to sleep more though. No chat for me. :C



SubZero3:16 said:


> Because 9.5/10 times they post something that has already been discussed and no one's rehashing it for someone who could ya know just read the thread.


Also this.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Breaking up the Shield is a mistake*

They've done just about everything there is to do as a group. Not long after Wrestlemania, Id love to see a breakup. Then again, they'll likely save it for Summerslam instead (which I guess I'd be fine with, too.)


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Breaking up the Shield is a mistake*

Do you read any comments on this forum? Of course you're not the only one that thinks that. Nobody wants them to break up, but it's going to happen regardless if we want it or not.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Blommen said:


> And people would probably be more keen to read the thread if they didn't have to read through all the regulars larking about for the majority of the posts.


Oh poor them. They have have to click through pages of an internet thread to read a discussion. Oh how hard their life must be. Excuse me while I shed a tear.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Oh, come on...

Let's stop pretending it'd be easy to find something like that in this thread.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Seven said:


> Do you realize that Ham was actually defending the content of this thread?


No. I do not find the content regarding this thread "pointless disagreement".

If some of the people can't take two seconds to scroll past the posts that do not interest them.....


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Jimshine said:


> Why can't there just be a Men Of Wrestling section and have done with it then


That would probably solve the "problem" I don't usually have an issue posting in this thread at all but I can see why others would. You can go through many pages containing just Gifs and pics. If more people were cow print for it I guess mods can talk about I guess. 

Why doesn't Amber post in this thread anymore? Seems like I haven't seen a post from her in ages.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

I think we need some moderation in here. Sometimes I think people come in here just to rile us up, hope to start a shitfest, and hope it leads to some sort of change. This thread has pretty much been the same old shit through 6 different versions. Yeah it can go way off topic, and even turn into a hangout or chat room at times, but the mods still deem it worthy to exist as is. Aside from the thirsting, reaction gifs, and picture posts, there really is meaningful discussion. Might as well man up and go with the god damn flow.

Oh well I'm just going to go to sleep. To tired and grumpy for these shenanigans. After Raw there will be plenty of ammo for discussion.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

SCROLL PAST THIS!!
:yum:








:yum:








:yum:








:yum:


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh poor them. They have have to click through pages of an internet thread to read a discussion. Oh how hard their life must be. Excuse me while I shed a tear.


I'm sorry but why are you going out of your way to be an ass? It generally seems like you guys have gotten slightly hostile about people questioning the way discussion is handled in here, this is why we are having this discussion in the first place. I think I've been pretty forthcoming and civil in this discussion and I'm open to make discussing a compromise but it seems every time anyone suggests something of the sort in the he gets hammered by regulars. Is this about having your own place? again, isn't the chat good for that. I honestly want nothing else but for people to get along and have on-topic discussions about wrestling. This thread is after all based in the wrestling section, right?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

For real, why the hostility?


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

SCROLL PAST THIS TOO!!!































COMMUNITY DICK FOR DAYYYYYYYYSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> SCROLL PAST THIS TOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMUNITY DICK FOR DAYYYYYYYYSSSSSS!!!!


Cindel plz, that's not helping at all. I'd hate for this thread to get closed over something silly. Blommen is one of the same members on this forum, I'm pretty sure he just wants to discuss the Shield. Wouldn't you hate scrolling past tons of images you'd rather not see every page? You have to at least understand where is coming from? 


Anyways, almost Raw time. Bryan,Shield and Bray is what I'm most excited for tonight. I hope neither of them disappoint. Badass antihero Shield tonight I hope :mark:


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> SCROLL PAST THIS TOO!!!


you're kinda proving my point about hostility, cindel...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

can one of ya'll heauxxxx link dis bitch up to the chat?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> can one of ya'll heauxxxx link dis bitch up to the chat?


I'll PM you.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Sigh. This is stupid on top of fucking ridiculous :lol

A simple solution would be the Mods allowing a separate thread. 
If people don't feel like going through pages and pages of our thirst, randomness and crazy to find a wrestling topic, I can't blame them. 

We can't act like we don't alienate some people with our style of posting. We would have to be blind or in denial to think we don't keep others from this thread with our...outgoing-ness lol

There is no need for hostility on either side.

What's fun to us is a chore and uncomfortable for others. I totally get that and no one needs to feel bad for stating that.

I can't be pissed at those who _respectfully_ state they get isolated from here and aren't comfortable. It's a fair opinion.

Respect opinions people. Assholes from either side should just be ignored. They contribute nothing but stupidity to this convo anyway lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I'll PM you.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Blommen said:


> I'm sorry but why are you going out of your way to be an ass? It generally seems like you guys have gotten slightly hostile about people questioning the way discussion is handled in here, this is why we are having this discussion in the first place. I think I've been pretty forthcoming and civil in this discussion and I'm open to make discussing a compromise but it seems every time anyone suggests something of the sort in the he gets hammered by regulars. Is this about having your own place? again, isn't the chat good for that. I honestly want nothing else but for people to get along and have on-topic discussions about wrestling. This thread is after all based in the wrestling section, right?


The only person here being an ass is you. You can't be bothered to scroll through some pages to read a discussion? Why the hell should we change to accommodate your preciousness? You aren't getting the answers that you like and you're calling people names. Come back and talk like an adult.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Blommen said:


> you're kinda proving my point about hostility, cindel...


No, you're proving my point. If you want wrestling discussion, why bother quoting me? 

Scroll past that post and talk about the Shield pending break up or why we are not getting Shield vs Wyatt at WM.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Sigh. This is stupid on top of fucking ridiculous :lol
> 
> A simple solution would be the Mods allowing a separate thread.
> If people don't feel like going through pages and pages of our thirst, randomness and crazy to find a wrestling topic, I can't blame them.
> 
> We can't act like we don't alienate some people with our style of posting. We would have to be blind or in denial to think we don't keep others from this thread with our...outgoing-ness lol
> 
> There is no need for hostility on either side.
> 
> What's fun to us is a chore and uncomfortable for others. I totally get that and no one needs to feel bad for stating that.
> 
> I can't be pissed at those who _respectfully_ state they get isolated from here and aren't comfortable. It's a fair opinion.
> 
> Respect opinions people. Assholes from either side should just be ignored. They contribute nothing but stupidity to this convo anyway lol


this from start to finish is what I've been trying to say. very well said.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Just stop trying, pal.

Save yourself the trouble.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



cindel25 said:


> No, you're proving my point. If you want wrestling discussion, why bother quoting me?
> 
> Scroll past that post and talk about the Shield pending break up or why we are not getting Shield vs Wyatt at WM.


I choose to quote you because i think and have thought for quite some time that this a discussion worth having for the betterment of the shield thread and this forum in general. It needs to be adressed and if it means I derail discussions for a bit then so be it. we have sure as hell derailed this thread before for far less.

you lashing out at people because they voice their displeasure with how the posting mentality has become in this thread, even though they go out of their way to be civil about making their point just shows how difficult it has become to have a discussion with you guys and i don't blame you. Like you said, this is the only place you get to talk about men on this forum and i realise that one can become a bit territorial when put in a situation like that, but isn't that what the chat is for? Shouldn't guys who are uncomfortable with the way you post still have reasonable chance to discuss their favorite stable without having to scroll past the majority of the posts made by the regulars? again, best case scenario would be to get a men of wrestling section but until then shouldn't we make a point of giving room to everyone instead of just drowning them?

Edit: @seven, I don't want to stop, 'cause I think it's a discussion worth having and people on here when it all comes down to it are smart enough to realise that i do have a valid point.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Blommen said:


> I choose to quote you because i think and have thought for quite some time that this a discussion worth having for the betterment of the shield thread and this forum in general. It needs to be adressed and if it means I derail discussions for a bit then so be it. we have sure as hell derailed this thread before for far less.
> 
> you lashing out at people because they voice their displeasure with how the posting mentality has become in this thread, even though they go out of their way to be civil about making their point just shows how difficult it has become to have a discussion with you guys and i don't blame you. Like you said, this is the only place you get to talk about men on this forum and i realise that one can become a bit territorial when put in a situation like that, but isn't that what the chat is for? Shouldn't guys who are uncomfortable with the way you post still have reasonable chance to discuss their favorite stable without having to scroll past the majority of the posts made by the regulars? again, best case scenario would be to get a men of wrestling section but until then shouldn't we make a point of giving room to everyone instead of just drowning them?
> 
> Edit: @seven, I don't want to stop, 'cause I think it's a discussion worth having and people on here when it all comes down to it are smart enough to realise that i do have a valid point.


I admire your bravery but yeah give it up man, suck it up till the the shield disband lol. They are way too stubborn, it's like talking about politics or religion at this point.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> The only person here being an ass is you. You can't be bothered to scroll through some pages to read a discussion? Why the hell should we change to accommodate your preciousness? You aren't getting the answers that you like and you're calling people names. Come back and talk like an adult.


here's the thing though, it's not just me and you know it. A lot of shield fans are getting alienated in this thread, and you being so overly defensive of the posting in here just shows that i have a point.
you're smart Sub, I don't have to tell you this. I alsodon't have topoint out to you that a few pages doesnn't quite summarize the extend of the problem. you know that the vastmajority of this thread is off-topic and leaning heavily towards thirsting and that, my friend, is a problem when it is located in the wrestling section. and to be perfectly honest, saying you are acting like an ass a great deal less condescending than what you've been saying.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

This is what i was hoping for :mark: who is next :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

*The fuck is going on in here? 

If you wanna discuss THE GOAT SHIELD then do it. You'll have to put up with everything that goes with it though. Hormones will not go away. :hayden2*


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Ok, I'm going to jump in here.

Though I'm just a sporadic poster on this board, I've a big fan of this thread, quirks and all.

On one hand, I can understand the spirit in which the other Shield thread was made. This thread doesn't strictly revolve around the in-ring work of the Shield, so if you're aiming to jump into that convo right when you click on the thread, then you might be in for a surprise. And this can involve scrolling through more content and images then some are used to.

And there's also the fact that the thread to twist and turn into some *affectionate* tangents that might bewilder some fans not expecting it. 

As someone already mentioned, a big problem with the other thread, is that it inferred that it was the "real" Shield thread, as if there's something inauthetic about this thread. And where was that sentiment coming from? Is there not enough "real wrestling talk" in this thread? Cause it's all over the place if you skim the thread for a moment or two. 

To put it bluntly, there are some dudes that are not comfortable with having to process content about The Shield from a female and/or queer gaze. And to this I say....HA! 

If you're having trouble finding those "real wrestling" convo between the gifs of Ambrose dancing, Rollins working out or Reigns smiling in the distance--and that's frustrating and makes you feel uncomfortable--hey dudes--welcome to being a female wrestling fan!

Do you realize how many banners, gifs, images and screen grabs of scantly clad WWE Divas, actresses, swimsuit models, porn stars, etc female wrestling fans have to annoyingly scroll through on a regular basis just to comment in MOST pro wrestling threads online?

Do you have any idea how many threads I've watched swirl into t*ts and a** fest simply because a match is boring or a WWE Diva is walking to the ring?

Have you had to skim through page after page of dudes crapping on the women's wrestling match in general but going on and on about hot they are with the maturity level of a deranged teenager?

We have to scroll through that mess all the time, and I've found that dudes aren't exactly receptive to how alienating that is for us.

This is what female wrestling fans go through online--and personally, it's ALWAYS uncomfortable, mostly in silence because to bring up how annoying and quite frankly how sexist this crap can be will lead to "shut up feminazi!" backlash and really alienate you from some parts of the IWC at large. Male fans try to dictate what's a "valuable" conversion and who's a "real" fan in such hypocritical fashion, it can truly become frustrating as a female fan when something like "the real Shield" thread made, or this thread is criticized as being alienating to (male) fans. 

Finding a thread like this, where a lot of the regular posters seem to be female, and have established a micro-community based on a multifaceted fandom of The Shield--has been fun and refreshing to read. I'd like to not see it moderated in such a way that it would lose its charm.

If someone wants to make a Shield titled "Shield--Road to WM"--where you can have a more streamlined convo about the in-ring work of the group--fine. But don't act like that thread is better than this one. 

There's plenty of Shield talk here. Enjoy


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Belladonna29 said:


> Ok, I'm going to jump in here.
> 
> Though I'm just a sporadic poster on this board, I've a big fan of this thread, quirks and all.
> 
> On one hand, I can understand the spirit in which the other Shield thread was made. This thread doesn't strictly revolve around the in-ring work of the Shield, so if you're aiming to jump into that convo right when you click on the thread, then you might be in for a surprise. And this can involve scrolling through more content and images then some are used to.
> 
> And there's also the fact that the thread to twist and turn into some *affectionate* tangents that might bewilder some fans not expecting it.
> 
> As someone already mentioned, a big problem with the other thread, is that it inferred that it was the "real" Shield thread, as if there's something inauthetic about this thread. And where was that sentiment coming from? Is there not enough "real wrestling talk" in this thread? Cause it's all over the place if you skim the thread for a moment or two.
> 
> To put it bluntly, there are some dudes that are not comfortable with having to process content about The Shield from a female and/or queer gaze. And to this I say....HA!
> 
> If you're having trouble finding those "real wrestling" convo between the gifs of Ambrose dancing, Rollins working out or Reigns smiling in the distance--and that's frustrating and makes you feel uncomfortable--hey dudes--welcome to being a female wrestling fan!
> 
> Do you realize how many banners, gifs, images and screen grabs of scantly clad WWE Divas, actresses, swimsuit models, porn stars, etc female wrestling fans have to annoyingly scroll through on a regular basis just to comment in MOST pro wrestling threads online?
> 
> Do you have any idea how many threads I've watched swirl into t*ts and a** fest simply because a match is boring or a WWE Diva is walking to the ring?
> 
> Have you had to skim through page after page of dudes crapping on the women's wrestling match in general but going on and on about hot they are with the maturity level of a deranged teenager?
> 
> We have to scroll through that mess all the time, and I've found that dudes aren't exactly receptive to have alienating that is for us.
> 
> This is what female wrestling fans go through online--and personally, it's ALWAYS uncomfortable, mostly in silence because to bring up how annoying and quite frankly this crap can be will lead to "shut up feminazi!" backlash and really alienate you from some parts of the IWC at large. Male fans try to dictate what's a "valuable" conversion and who's a "real" fan in such hypocritical fashion, it can truly become frustrating as a female fan when something like "the real Shield" thread made, or this thread is criticized as being alienating to (male) fans.
> 
> Finding a thread like this, where a lot of the regular posters seem to be female, and have established a micro-community based on a multifaceted fandom of The Shield--has been fun and refreshing to read. I'd like to not see it moderated in such a way that it would lose its charm.
> 
> If someone wants to make a Shield titled "Shield--Road to WM"--where you can have a more streamlined convo about the in-ring work of the group--fine. But don't act like that thread is better than this one.
> 
> There's plenty of Shield talk here. Enjoy



I like you. You can stay. :agree:


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I like you. You can stay. :agree:


Thank you, I try


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

If you're not a Rollins mark you can actually leave :draper2


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Belladonna29 said:


> Ok, I'm going to jump in here.
> 
> Though I'm just a sporadic poster on this board, I've a big fan of this thread, quirks and all.
> 
> On one hand, I can understand the spirit in which the other Shield thread was made. This thread doesn't strictly revolve around the in-ring work of the Shield, so if you're aiming to jump into that convo right when you click on the thread, then you might be in for a surprise. And this can involve scrolling through more content and images then some are used to.
> 
> And there's also the fact that the thread to twist and turn into some *affectionate* tangents that might bewilder some fans not expecting it.
> 
> As someone already mentioned, a big problem with the other thread, is that it inferred that it was the "real" Shield thread, as if there's something inauthetic about this thread. And where was that sentiment coming from? Is there not enough "real wrestling talk" in this thread? Cause it's all over the place if you skim the thread for a moment or two.
> 
> To put it bluntly, there are some dudes that are not comfortable with having to process content about The Shield from a female and/or queer gaze. And to this I say....HA!
> 
> If you're having trouble finding those "real wrestling" convo between the gifs of Ambrose dancing, Rollins working out or Reigns smiling in the distance--and that's frustrating and makes you feel uncomfortable--hey dudes--welcome to being a female wrestling fan!
> 
> Do you realize how many banners, gifs, images and screen grabs of scantly clad WWE Divas, actresses, swimsuit models, porn stars, etc female wrestling fans have to annoyingly scroll through on a regular basis just to comment in MOST pro wrestling threads online?
> 
> Do you have any idea how many threads I've watched swirl into t*ts and a** fest simply because a match is boring or a WWE Diva is walking to the ring?
> 
> Have you had to skim through page after page of dudes crapping on the women's wrestling match in general but going on and on about hot they are with the maturity level of a deranged teenager?
> 
> We have to scroll through that mess all the time, and I've found that dudes aren't exactly receptive to how alienating that is for us.
> 
> This is what female wrestling fans go through online--and personally, it's ALWAYS uncomfortable, mostly in silence because to bring up how annoying and quite frankly this crap can be will lead to "shut up feminazi!" backlash and really alienate you from some parts of the IWC at large. Male fans try to dictate what's a "valuable" conversion and who's a "real" fan in such hypocritical fashion, it can truly become frustrating as a female fan when something like "the real Shield" thread made, or this thread is criticized as being alienating to (male) fans.
> 
> Finding a thread like this, where a lot of the regular posters seem to be female, and have established a micro-community based on a multifaceted fandom of The Shield--has been fun and refreshing to read. I'd like to not see it moderated in such a way that it would lose its charm.
> 
> If someone wants to make a Shield titled "Shield--Road to WM"--where you can have a more streamlined convo about the in-ring work of the group--fine. But don't act like that thread is better than this one.
> 
> There's plenty of Shield talk here. Enjoy


Have some :rep:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Belladonna29 said:


> Ok, I'm going to jump in here.
> 
> Though I'm just a sporadic poster on this board, I've a big fan of this thread, quirks and all.
> 
> On one hand, I can understand the spirit in which the other Shield thread was made. This thread doesn't strictly revolve around the in-ring work of the Shield, so if you're aiming to jump into that convo right when you click on the thread, then you might be in for a surprise. And this can involve scrolling through more content and images then some are used to.
> 
> And there's also the fact that the thread to twist and turn into some *affectionate* tangents that might bewilder some fans not expecting it.
> 
> As someone already mentioned, a big problem with the other thread, is that it inferred that it was the "real" Shield thread, as if there's something inauthetic about this thread. And where was that sentiment coming from? Is there not enough "real wrestling talk" in this thread? Cause it's all over the place if you skim the thread for a moment or two.
> 
> To put it bluntly, there are some dudes that are not comfortable with having to process content about The Shield from a female and/or queer gaze. And to this I say....HA!
> 
> If you're having trouble finding those "real wrestling" convo between the gifs of Ambrose dancing, Rollins working out or Reigns smiling in the distance--and that's frustrating and makes you feel uncomfortable--hey dudes--welcome to being a female wrestling fan!
> 
> Do you realize how many banners, gifs, images and screen grabs of scantly clad WWE Divas, actresses, swimsuit models, porn stars, etc female wrestling fans have to annoyingly scroll through on a regular basis just to comment in MOST pro wrestling threads online?
> 
> Do you have any idea how many threads I've watched swirl into t*ts and a** fest simply because a match is boring or a WWE Diva is walking to the ring?
> 
> Have you had to skim through page after page of dudes crapping on the women's wrestling match in general but going on and on about hot they are with the maturity level of a deranged teenager?
> 
> We have to scroll through that mess all the time, and I've found that dudes aren't exactly receptive to how alienating that is for us.
> 
> This is what female wrestling fans go through online--and personally, it's ALWAYS uncomfortable, mostly in silence because to bring up how annoying and quite frankly this crap can be will lead to "shut up feminazi!" backlash and really alienate you from some parts of the IWC at large. Male fans try to dictate what's a "valuable" conversion and who's a "real" fan in such hypocritical fashion, it can truly become frustrating as a female fan when something like "the real Shield" thread made, or this thread is criticized as being alienating to (male) fans.
> 
> Finding a thread like this, where a lot of the regular posters seem to be female, and have established a micro-community based on a multifaceted fandom of The Shield--has been fun and refreshing to read. I'd like to not see it moderated in such a way that it would lose its charm.
> 
> If someone wants to make a Shield titled "Shield--Road to WM"--where you can have a more streamlined convo about the in-ring work of the group--fine. But don't act like that thread is better than this one.
> 
> There's plenty of Shield talk here. Enjoy



I like you. You seem smart. You can come over and play anytime.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Belladonna29 said:


> Ok, I'm going to jump in here.
> 
> Though I'm just a sporadic poster on this board, I've a big fan of this thread, quirks and all.
> 
> On one hand, I can understand the spirit in which the other Shield thread was made. This thread doesn't strictly revolve around the in-ring work of the Shield, so if you're aiming to jump into that convo right when you click on the thread, then you might be in for a surprise. And this can involve scrolling through more content and images then some are used to.
> 
> And there's also the fact that the thread to twist and turn into some *affectionate* tangents that might bewilder some fans not expecting it.
> 
> As someone already mentioned, a big problem with the other thread, is that it inferred that it was the "real" Shield thread, as if there's something inauthetic about this thread. And where was that sentiment coming from? Is there not enough "real wrestling talk" in this thread? Cause it's all over the place if you skim the thread for a moment or two.
> 
> To put it bluntly, there are some dudes that are not comfortable with having to process content about The Shield from a female and/or queer gaze. And to this I say....HA!
> 
> If you're having trouble finding those "real wrestling" convo between the gifs of Ambrose dancing, Rollins working out or Reigns smiling in the distance--and that's frustrating and makes you feel uncomfortable--hey dudes--welcome to being a female wrestling fan!
> 
> Do you realize how many banners, gifs, images and screen grabs of scantly clad WWE Divas, actresses, swimsuit models, porn stars, etc female wrestling fans have to annoyingly scroll through on a regular basis just to comment in MOST pro wrestling threads online?
> 
> Do you have any idea how many threads I've watched swirl into t*ts and a** fest simply because a match is boring or a WWE Diva is walking to the ring?
> 
> Have you had to skim through page after page of dudes crapping on the women's wrestling match in general but going on and on about hot they are with the maturity level of a deranged teenager?
> 
> We have to scroll through that mess all the time, and I've found that dudes aren't exactly receptive to how alienating that is for us.
> 
> This is what female wrestling fans go through online--and personally, it's ALWAYS uncomfortable, mostly in silence because to bring up how annoying and quite frankly this crap can be will lead to "shut up feminazi!" backlash and really alienate you from some parts of the IWC at large. Male fans try to dictate what's a "valuable" conversion and who's a "real" fan in such hypocritical fashion, it can truly become frustrating as a female fan when something like "the real Shield" thread made, or this thread is criticized as being alienating to (male) fans.
> 
> Finding a thread like this, where a lot of the regular posters seem to be female, and have established a micro-community based on a multifaceted fandom of The Shield--has been fun and refreshing to read. I'd like to not see it moderated in such a way that it would lose its charm.
> 
> If someone wants to make a Shield titled "Shield--Road to WM"--where you can have a more streamlined convo about the in-ring work of the group--fine. But don't act like that thread is better than this one.
> 
> There's plenty of Shield talk here. Enjoy


The real question is are you TEAM SLUTTY BUSSY, MONEY TEAM COMMUNITY DICK or TEAM FLAWLESS HAIR?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

:lmao Cindel!


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Have some :rep:





LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I like you. You seem smart. You can come over and play anytime.





cindel25 said:


> The real question is are you TEAM SLUTTY BUSSY, MONEY TEAM COMMUNITY DICK or TEAM FLAWLESS HAIR?


Thanks for the welcome!

And in my mind, all of The Shield are equally awesome in their own way, BUT I admittedly have an affinity for our favorite weirdo, Ambrose. He has this magnetism that I'm very into; if he's your favorite, then you know what I mean.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*

Listen to your daddy, boys.

It's not Kane but I'll take Cesaro getting his ass stomped.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Belladonna29 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> And in my mind, all of The Shield are equally awesome in their own way, BUT I admittedly have an affinity for our favorite weirdo, Ambrose. He has this magnetism that I'm very into; if he's your favorite, then you know what I mean.


YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

Welcome to the family. Bunny & LMDM we got a new sister wife!











I wished Roman would say something a little more than "Believe that" for example:

"Believe that Hoes!" "Believe that Bitches" "Believe these nuts" while grabbing his dick.

So many possibilities!


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Belladonna29 said:


> Ok, I'm going to jump in here.
> 
> Though I'm just a sporadic poster on this board, I've a big fan of this thread, quirks and all.
> 
> On one hand, I can understand the spirit in which the other Shield thread was made. This thread doesn't strictly revolve around the in-ring work of the Shield, so if you're aiming to jump into that convo right when you click on the thread, then you might be in for a surprise. And this can involve scrolling through more content and images then some are used to.
> 
> And there's also the fact that the thread to twist and turn into some *affectionate* tangents that might bewilder some fans not expecting it.
> 
> As someone already mentioned, a big problem with the other thread, is that it inferred that it was the "real" Shield thread, as if there's something inauthetic about this thread. And where was that sentiment coming from? Is there not enough "real wrestling talk" in this thread? Cause it's all over the place if you skim the thread for a moment or two.
> 
> To put it bluntly, there are some dudes that are not comfortable with having to process content about The Shield from a female and/or queer gaze. And to this I say....HA!
> 
> If you're having trouble finding those "real wrestling" convo between the gifs of Ambrose dancing, Rollins working out or Reigns smiling in the distance--and that's frustrating and makes you feel uncomfortable--hey dudes--welcome to being a female wrestling fan!
> 
> Do you realize how many banners, gifs, images and screen grabs of scantly clad WWE Divas, actresses, swimsuit models, porn stars, etc female wrestling fans have to annoyingly scroll through on a regular basis just to comment in MOST pro wrestling threads online?
> 
> Do you have any idea how many threads I've watched swirl into t*ts and a** fest simply because a match is boring or a WWE Diva is walking to the ring?
> 
> Have you had to skim through page after page of dudes crapping on the women's wrestling match in general but going on and on about hot they are with the maturity level of a deranged teenager?
> 
> We have to scroll through that mess all the time, and I've found that dudes aren't exactly receptive to how alienating that is for us.
> 
> This is what female wrestling fans go through online--and personally, it's ALWAYS uncomfortable, mostly in silence because to bring up how annoying and quite frankly how sexist this crap can be will lead to "shut up feminazi!" backlash and really alienate you from some parts of the IWC at large. Male fans try to dictate what's a "valuable" conversion and who's a "real" fan in such hypocritical fashion, it can truly become frustrating as a female fan when something like "the real Shield" thread made, or this thread is criticized as being alienating to (male) fans.
> 
> Finding a thread like this, where a lot of the regular posters seem to be female, and have established a micro-community based on a multifaceted fandom of The Shield--has been fun and refreshing to read. I'd like to not see it moderated in such a way that it would lose its charm.
> 
> If someone wants to make a Shield titled "Shield--Road to WM"--where you can have a more streamlined convo about the in-ring work of the group--fine. But don't act like that thread is better than this one.
> 
> There's plenty of Shield talk here. Enjoy



Ok, first post here so hope I do this quote correctly!

I have been lurking since Shield thread number 3, and check this page every day (otherwise I have about 80 pages to read lol!). Joining now only to applaud your post :clap :clap :clap :cheer :cheer :cheer

I've been a wrestling fan (mainly WWE) for about 16-17 years now, and everything you say is perfectly true about the perception of female versus male fans, what is expected of female fans, etc.

Probably won't post much as I hate how I can get sucked into negativity on wrestling forums where apparently everything sucks, nothing anything the WWE does is good, etc (except our Shield of course :cheer )

Oh but before I leave to lurk again- Cindel, the answer is ' TEAM COMMUNITY DICK' over here :yum: :agree:


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Belladonna29 said:


> Ok, I'm going to jump in here.
> 
> Though I'm just a sporadic poster on this board, I've a big fan of this thread, quirks and all.
> 
> On one hand, I can understand the spirit in which the other Shield thread was made. This thread doesn't strictly revolve around the in-ring work of the Shield, so if you're aiming to jump into that convo right when you click on the thread, then you might be in for a surprise. And this can involve scrolling through more content and images then some are used to.
> 
> And there's also the fact that the thread to twist and turn into some *affectionate* tangents that might bewilder some fans not expecting it.
> 
> As someone already mentioned, a big problem with the other thread, is that it inferred that it was the "real" Shield thread, as if there's something inauthetic about this thread. And where was that sentiment coming from? Is there not enough "real wrestling talk" in this thread? Cause it's all over the place if you skim the thread for a moment or two.
> 
> To put it bluntly, there are some dudes that are not comfortable with having to process content about The Shield from a female and/or queer gaze. And to this I say....HA!
> 
> If you're having trouble finding those "real wrestling" convo between the gifs of Ambrose dancing, Rollins working out or Reigns smiling in the distance--and that's frustrating and makes you feel uncomfortable--hey dudes--welcome to being a female wrestling fan!
> 
> Do you realize how many banners, gifs, images and screen grabs of scantly clad WWE Divas, actresses, swimsuit models, porn stars, etc female wrestling fans have to annoyingly scroll through on a regular basis just to comment in MOST pro wrestling threads online?
> 
> Do you have any idea how many threads I've watched swirl into t*ts and a** fest simply because a match is boring or a WWE Diva is walking to the ring?
> 
> Have you had to skim through page after page of dudes crapping on the women's wrestling match in general but going on and on about hot they are with the maturity level of a deranged teenager?
> 
> We have to scroll through that mess all the time, and I've found that dudes aren't exactly receptive to how alienating that is for us.
> 
> This is what female wrestling fans go through online--and personally, it's ALWAYS uncomfortable, mostly in silence because to bring up how annoying and quite frankly how sexist this crap can be will lead to "shut up feminazi!" backlash and really alienate you from some parts of the IWC at large. Male fans try to dictate what's a "valuable" conversion and who's a "real" fan in such hypocritical fashion, it can truly become frustrating as a female fan when something like "the real Shield" thread made, or this thread is criticized as being alienating to (male) fans.
> 
> Finding a thread like this, where a lot of the regular posters seem to be female, and have established a micro-community based on a multifaceted fandom of The Shield--has been fun and refreshing to read. I'd like to not see it moderated in such a way that it would lose its charm.
> 
> If someone wants to make a Shield titled "Shield--Road to WM"--where you can have a more streamlined convo about the in-ring work of the group--fine. But don't act like that thread is better than this one.
> 
> There's plenty of Shield talk here. Enjoy


32I hear this argument and I agree but i just don't see any examples of it being the case in the wrestling section. that has been my main point all along. wether or not people condone of what is being written isn't the point, the point is to stay on topic, which i honestly don't think is too much to ask. I may be wrong and just not paying attention to or registrating it but that doesn't mean that my point didnt need to be made, it just means that it's a general issue we have to pay closer attention to all together. it is now 3 am here and i'm going to go to bed and leave it at that. I hope my post sparked just a little bit of self reflection for just some of you and if not, oh well, tough shit have a nice evening.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tambrose said:


> Ok, first post here so hope I do this quote correctly!
> 
> I have been lurking since Shield thread number 3, and check this page every day (otherwise I have about 80 pages to read lol!). Joining now only to applaud your post :clap :clap :clap :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> I've been a wrestling fan (mainly WWE) for about 16-17 years now, and everything you say is perfectly true about the perception of female versus male fans, what is expected of female fans, etc.
> 
> Probably won't post much as I hate how I can get sucked into negativity on wrestling forums where apparently everything sucks, nothing anything the WWE does is good, etc (except our Shield of course :cheer )
> 
> Oh but before I leave to lurk again- Cindel, the answer is ' TEAM COMMUNITY DICK' over here :yum: :agree:


Welcome! :cheer

There's a reason why I only post on this thread :lol It's the sanest place, honestly


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tambrose said:


> Ok, first post here so hope I do this quote correctly!
> 
> I have been lurking since Shield thread number 3, and check this page every day (otherwise I have about 80 pages to read lol!). Joining now only to applaud your post :clap :clap :clap :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> I've been a wrestling fan (mainly WWE) for about 16-17 years now, and everything you say is perfectly true about the perception of female versus male fans, what is expected of female fans, etc.
> 
> Probably won't post much as I hate how I can get sucked into negativity on wrestling forums where apparently everything sucks, nothing anything the WWE does is good, etc (except our Shield of course :cheer )
> 
> Oh but before I leave to lurk again- Cindel, the answer is ' TEAM COMMUNITY DICK' over here :yum: :agree:



Hey boo.... don't leave.. Join us! 











:cheer Another sister wife! We're taking over. Can't stop. Won't stop!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Seven said:


> Listen to your daddy, boys.
> 
> It's not Kane but I'll take Cesaro getting his ass stomped.


I wouldn't be surprised if HHH came out and pedigreed all 3 of them with the look he gave them lol. Now that the Shield have actually confronted Hunter i can actually see Shield getting involved at Mania.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if HHH came out and pedigreed all 3 of them with the look he gave them lol. Now that the Shield have actually confronted Hunter i can actually see Shield getting involved at Mania.


I think it'll happen eventually.

Triple H could end up putting Reigns over since he sees so much potential in em...

Allegedly.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*

*I made another thread for actual discussion of The Shield. Feel free to use it. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1180274-discuss-shield.html
*


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Tambrose said:


> Ok, first post here so hope I do this quote correctly!
> 
> I have been lurking since Shield thread number 3, and check this page every day (otherwise I have about 80 pages to read lol!). Joining now only to applaud your post :clap :clap :clap :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> I've been a wrestling fan (mainly WWE) for about 16-17 years now, and everything you say is perfectly true about the perception of female versus male fans.
> 
> Probably won't post much as I hate how I can get sucked into negativity on wrestling forums where apparently everything sucks, nothing anything the WWE does is good, etc (except our Shield of course :cheer )
> 
> Oh but before I leave to lurk again- Cindel, the answer is ' TEAM COMMUNITY DICK' over here :yum: :agree:


Hey, thanks! I've been watching pro wrestling since I was 5 years old--lots of NWA/WCW, WWF, indies, etc--so all the 'us versus them' stuff that some male fans try to pull on female fans--I've see it all before


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*

So this is pretty much the tumblr of Wrestlingforum huh

Glad to see The Shield are stick around and not breaking up just yet. I don't think Reigns is ready for the push they seem to want to give him, and the other two I'm worried will be lost in the shuffle alongside so many others. Everyone likes them anyway so a face run is definitely needed and hopefully they give them some time to run with it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*

Creampie thread??? WTF is this sexist shit? Where's the AJ Jizz thread?


----------



## checkcola

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Creampie thread??? WTF is this sexist shit? Where's the AJ Jizz thread?


In the women of wrestling sub forum :


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*

creampie thread??? what a fucking insult. 



for some reason one shield thread has been good enough for 6 threads until now? why for? 



bullshit.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Creampie thread??? WTF is this sexist shit? Where's the AJ Jizz thread?


*Well I'm not sexist. It's just a way to distinguish the two threads. No offense was intended. If you wanna come up with a better title I'll change it. :hayden2

I could change it to something like, "Let's Drool Over THE SHIELD" thread or something? Feel free to still discuss them in this thread if you like, btw. You don't have to use the other thread and I wont let any assholes ruin the fun in this thread.*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*



checkcola said:


> In the women of wrestling sub forum :


If it isn't in the title then it doesn't count.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*

woah, did we get reduced to a porn term??? :lmao

holy shit :lol


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*

Creampie? What was wrong with the previous title? That was just fine.

you know...might as well create a Men of Wrestling section and move this thread there!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and some discussion Thread VI*

*How's the new thread title?*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and some discussion Thread VI*

Can't have a Men of Wrestling section cindel because the menz can't deal with being objectified. It's dirty and what not. Women should not talk about finding men hot but yet men still expect women to want to fuck them. Crazy how that works.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Well I'm not sexist. It's just a way to distinguish the two threads. No offense was intended. If you wanna come up with a better title I'll change it. :hayden2
> 
> I could change it to something like, "Let's Drool Over THE SHIELD" thread or something? Feel free to still discuss them in this thread if you like, btw. You don't have to use the other thread and I wont let any assholes ruin the fun in this thread.*


You could just call it "Shield appreciation thread" or something like that. How about "for fangirling only" ?


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Well I'm not sexist. It's just a way to distinguish the two threads. No offense was intended. If you wanna come up with a better title I'll change it. :hayden2
> 
> I could change it to something like, "Let's Drool Over THE SHIELD" thread or something? Feel free to still discuss them in this thread if you like, btw. You don't have to use the other thread and I wont let any assholes ruin the fun in this thread.*


I'm sorry, but this is an awful compromise. The problem in this thread is people using it as a chatroom and just sharing images that aren't even SHIELD related (which are AMAZING in small quantity don't get me wrong, I love all of you). It isn't anyone on this thread's fault if really uptight hetero teenage boys can't handle that people are also going to find some wrestlers attractive. This isn't the case for any female wrestlers.

Keep it with one thread, just try and make it slightly more on-topic. When its on form, the Shield threads are the best place on the forum, hands down.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and some discussion Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *How's the new thread title?*


the 'some' is unnecessary.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*



Davion McCool said:


> I'm sorry, but this is an awful compromise. The problem in this thread is people using it as a chatroom and just sharing images that aren't even SHIELD related (which are AMAZING in small quantity don't get me wrong, I love all of you). It isn't anyone on this thread's fault if really uptight hetero teenage boys can't handle that people are also going to find some wrestlers attractive. This isn't the case for any female wrestlers.
> 
> Keep it with one thread, just try and make it slightly more on-topic. When its on form, the Shield threads are the best place on the forum, hands down.


*It's not really a compromise though. I'm not telling anyone to post any differently here. This is an awesome thread. There is no compromise with this thread it remains what it always was. 

BTW I'd be for a Men of Wrestling section. I see nothing wrong with that. It would be alot better than the embarrassment that is the Women of Wrestling section.*


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and some discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> the 'some' is unnecessary.


*Got it. *


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *It's not really a compromise though. I'm not telling anyone to post any differently here. This is an awesome thread. There is no compromise with this thread it remains what it always was.
> 
> BTW I'd be for a Men of Wrestling section. I see nothing wrong with that. It would be alot better than the embarrassment that is the Women of Wrestling section.*


If we could just get a good word for it, an "Objectification" section would be awesome. It could bring perverts from all genders together to droll over their prefered wrestlers .

Making an extra thread for the Shield "discussion" is pretty patronising though. What is wrong with just this, glorious thread?


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> So this is pretty much the tumblr of Wrestlingforum huh
> 
> Glad to see The Shield are stick around and not breaking up just yet. I don't think Reigns is ready for the push they seem to want to give him, and the other two I'm worried will be lost in the shuffle alongside so many others. Everyone likes them anyway so a face run is definitely needed and hopefully they give them some time to run with it.


Like everything else, there's conflicting reports about what's going to ultimately break up The Shield. At the beginning of the year, it looked like Reigns solo face push was the top priority for The Shield's story arc. But then the focus shifted to Rollins initiating the summit on SD. There hasn't been a definitive explanation for why they stopped Reigns push--I suppose the mediocre reception of his match with Bray on RAW could have something to do with it, but the match wasn't THAT bad (the crowd didn't help that night either); and I'm not sure the writers who abort a push from just one match. Maybe they decided that testing the Shield as faces might be worth it--more merchandising opportunities. 

But I have to admit, my fantasy booking scenario would still have the heel Shield feuding with The Wyatts right now. I'm still pissed that their program ended just so they could randomly drop Bray into a feud with Cena for WM. Think about it, they could have built The Shield/Wyatts up to something as epic as a cage match if it was still going right now. But instead, the second hottest act the the company might have to settle for unmasked Kane and the Old Age Outlaws at the biggest ppv of the year. 

Lame!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*



Davion McCool said:


> If we could just get a good word for it, an "Objectification" section would be awesome. It could bring perverts from all genders together to droll over their prefered wrestlers .
> 
> Making an extra thread for the Shield "discussion" is pretty patronising though. What is wrong with just this, glorious thread?


*It's not meant to be patronizing. Just accommodating, so to speak. This thread will continue to be awesome and the other one will be on page 10 next week and then I can say that I tried. 

:draper2 *


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *It's not meant to be patronizing. Just accommodating, so to speak. This thread will continue to be awesome and the other one will be on page 10 next week and then I can say that I tried.
> 
> :draper2 *


Just to be clear, what exactly is it accommodating? I think I missed a beat, why even have two threads? Thanks for your replies on this.

Meanwhile, Face Shield stronk!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

@*Hit-Girl*,the new title is fine I guess. Well with me, that doesn't mean the posts are going to be any different.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

So....how long will that other thread last? :lol


----------



## cindel25

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*



Davion McCool said:


> I'm sorry, but this is an awful compromise. The problem in this thread is people using it as a chatroom and just sharing images that aren't even SHIELD related (which are AMAZING in small quantity don't get me wrong, I love all of you). It isn't anyone on this thread's fault if really uptight hetero teenage boys can't handle that people are also going to find some wrestlers attractive. This isn't the case for any female wrestlers.
> 
> Keep it with one thread, just try and make it slightly more on-topic. When its on form, the Shield threads are the best place on the forum, hands down.


Images might be not be shield related but they always on topic... might not be the topic folks are looking for and if that is the case, they can scroll past it. If people are getting bend out of shape over a bunch of women thirsting over sexy men..I don't know what to tell ya!

Incoming thrist boo!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> @*Hit-Girl*,the new title is fine I guess. Well with me, that doesn't mean the posts are going to be any different.


*Well I hope the posts aren't any different with this thread. You don't get a legendary thread like this but once in a lifetime. It's going nowhere. I'd sticky it, personally.*


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



WynterWarm12 said:


> So....how long will that other thread last? :lol


Not much, it'll either get moved here or closed.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield *CREAMPIE* Thread VI*



Davion McCool said:


> Just to be clear, what exactly is it accommodating? I think I missed a beat, why even have two threads? Thanks for your replies on this.
> 
> Meanwhile, Face Shield stronk!


*The complainers. 

Wynter Warm, It'll be on page 6 tonight. *


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Well I hope the posts aren't any different with this thread. You don't get a legendary thread like this but once in a lifetime. It's going nowhere. I'd sticky it, personally.*


Yeah, I also hope that. I mean I get that sometimes we can go a bit overboard with the thirsting but we just do it for fun. And besides, that's what the chat is for.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Yeah, I also hope that. I mean I get that sometimes we can go a bit overboard with the thirsting but we just do it for fun. And besides, that's what the chat is for.


*I personally don't think y'all go overboard at all. Crank that shit up to 11. :*


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and some discussion Thread VI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Can't have a Men of Wrestling section cindel because the menz can't deal with being objectified. It's dirty and what not. Women should not talk about finding men hot but yet men still expect women to want to fuck them. Crazy how that works.


Right?!

I was looking at this a minute ago like, "let me get this straight. After I jump in this thread talking about female fans get "otherized" and have to endure this kind of alienating treatment on a regular basis--and then this thread title gets changed to "creampie"? 

*W...T...H?*

That's literally what I was talking about.

And now it says PIC/GIFS--ok, but still the "creampie" thing...facepalm.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I personally don't think y'all go overboard at all. Crank that shit up to 11. :*


Alright then, if you're ok with it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

Look at the shield putting on the best match of the night…. again :banderas

How awesome is Seth Rollins :mark: :mark: :mark:

Guy is a fucking ninja landing on his feet like that :banderas

Loved it when Dean enjoyed being slapped. Don't mess with crazy Cesaro :banderas

Piece of Mind is awful. Blackout sounds alot better.

When are these bitches gonna learn? Don't put your hands on Seth or Roman is gonna spear your ass :mark: :mark:

Shield vs Nao/Kane at mania is whatevs 

I bet WWE knows if they held off of until Shield vs Wyatts at mania it would out outshine the main event.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

*I'm fine with it. I encourage it. 

Some people just don't get my sense of humor. *


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I'm fine with it. I encourage it.
> 
> Some people just don't get my sense of humor. *


They just get intimidated by you.


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

Fun match on Raw tonight, but I'm so irritated that they have to face the Outlaws and Kane at WM. 

*It should've been The Wyatts! *


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

*Fantastic match but what the fuck was Kane on about? He comes out and announces the match like THOSE THREE are supposed to intimidate THE SHIELD? 


:lmao*


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Fantastic match but what the fuck was Kane on about? He comes out and announces the match like THOSE THREE are supposed to intimidate THE SHIELD?
> 
> 
> :lmao*


I know! :banderas that match! Seth being the god of the ring that he is, Dean letting a bit of his psycho side come out and Roman being a beast at the end. I know, the deal with Kane and NAO coming out in suits :ti yeah, yeah. As if.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

Holy crap that match! :mark:

Sethie is a fucking ninja.

&
Dean is just psycho and I love it. He loves the slaps :yum:



Love when Roman gets all pumped with the superman punch :ex::ex: faawwkkk, he wanted to get it in the ring so bad..



they must never break up..ever.

Can't. wait. I wish it was the wyatts too, but anyone they face it will be an amazing match.. way to go boys..:clap:clap


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Fantastic match but what the fuck was Kane on about? He comes out and announces the match like THOSE THREE are supposed to intimidate THE SHIELD?
> 
> 
> :lmao*


:lmao yeah it was ridiculous but at least the Shield made it epic.



DareDevil said:


> I know! :banderas that match! Seth being the god of the ring that he is, Dean letting a bit of his psycho side come out and Roman being a beast at the end. I know, the deal with Kane and NAO coming out in suits :ti yeah, yeah. As if.


I fucking loved that match so much. So much win from all involved. Ambrose with that pendulem lariat (throwback to Nigel :mark, Rollins with that epic everything :mark:, and Reign doing his two moves effectively :. J/k that Superman punch was incredible.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

Am i still the only Rollinite? The guy has been on a hot streak, clearly the greatest wrestler in the world. Oh and i think he is a test tube baby with some cat DNA. How does he land on his feet after every one of those suicide dives. 

Glad all 3 members shined tonight. Rollins and Dean in the match and Reigns after. I said earlier Shield,, Bryan and Wyatts are what i looked forward to and the Shield were the only ones who didn't disappoint.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



THANOS said:


> :lmao yeah it was ridiculous but at least the Shield made it epic.
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking loved that match so much. So much win from all involved. Ambrose with that pendulem lariat (throwback to Nigel :mark, Rollins with that epic everything :mark:, and Reign doing his two moves effectively :. J/k that Superman punch was incredible.


Oh the McGuiness lariot :mark: and about Reings, I was getting disappointed at first because I wanted him to spear Cesaro but then just Super punched him, but when he did speared Cesaro I was marking out, I just marked out during that whole match period. The Shield always delivers.



SoupBro said:


> *Am i still the only Rollinite? *The guy has been on a hot streak, clearly the greatest wrestler in the world. Oh and i think he is a test tube baby with some cat DNA. How does he land on his feet after every one of those suicide dives.
> 
> Glad all 3 members shined tonight. Rollins and Dean in the match and Reigns after. I said earlier Shield,, Bryan and Wyatts are what i looked forward to and the Shield were the only ones who didn't disappoint.


Of course not Soup, I'm here. Seth is a fucking ninja. Oh btw Soup, I'm drawing you Seth on a Lee jumpsuit. It may not be the greatest thing ever but I'm still trying to do it.


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> Am i still the only Rollinite? The guy has been on a hot streak, clearly the greatest wrestler in the world. Oh and i think he is a test tube baby with some cat DNA. How does he land on his feet after every one of those suicide dives.
> 
> Glad all 3 members shined tonight. Rollins and Dean in the match and Reigns after. I said earlier Shield,, Bryan and Wyatts are what i looked forward to and the Shield were the only ones who didn't disappoint.


Of course not! Rollins has really been impressive lately. Like, he's always been awesome, but he's taking it to the next level character-wise and in the ring. 

I'm sure the WWE suits look at him and just see dollar signs. He's got a high-flyers moveset, but he's not a criuserweight--that's a balance that has main event face written all over it. 

And of course he looks good while doing all of this--that can't hurt


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



DareDevil said:


> Oh the McGuiness lariot :mark: and about Reings, I was getting disappointed at first because I wanted him to spear Cesaro but then just Super punched him, but when he did speared Cesaro I was marking out, I just marked out during that whole match period. The Shield always delivers.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not Soup, I'm here. Seth is a fucking ninja. Oh btw Soup, I'm drawing you Seth on a Lee jumpsuit. It may not be the greatest thing ever but I'm still trying to do it.


:banderas doesn't have to be the greatest. It's really the thought that counts. If you could draw Reigns in Uchiha gear and Rollins doing the Blackout on him i'd pass out due to EPICNESS :lol


Belladonna29 said:


> Of course not! Rollins has really been impressive lately. Like, he's always been awesome, but he's taking it to the next level character-wise and in the ring.
> 
> I'm sure the WWE suits look at him and just see dollar signs. He's got a high-flyers moveset, but he's not a criuserweight--that's a balance that has main event face written all over it.
> 
> And of course he looks good while doing all of this--that can't hurt



Glad i didn't need to use an voodoo magic to convert you. It is amazing how Rollins is such a high flyer but isn't that much smaller than Reigns or Ambrose. It's just amazing seeing him wrestle to be honest, i enjoy his matches more than anyone right now and that's saying alot when Cesaro and Bryan have been tearing the house down too.

I hope WWE sees dollar signs in him, hell in all of them. They all shined tonight. I didn't know Dean could work ass a face and he did magnificently in the match. I can't get enough of him falling halfway out the ring and coming back with a clothesline :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

Proud Rollinite right here. Absolutely incredible- both him and Ambrose tonight. Great stuff (Y)

Ambrose showing more of his wacko side while Cesaro was slapping him was great to see. And Rollins with the hot tag just destroyed Swagger lol :lol


----------



## iamnotanugget

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



> Am i still the only Rollinite?


Nope! He's my favorite of the group!


----------



## BHfeva

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*










this was awesome


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



JacqSparrow said:


> Welcome! :cheer
> 
> There's a reason why I only post on this thread :lol It's the sanest place, honestly





cindel25 said:


> Hey boo.... don't leave.. Join us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer Another sister wife! We're taking over. Can't stop. Won't stop!



Oh hey boo's! (this is literally there only place I can call someone a boo and it doesn't feel weird... ahhhhh the GOAT thread!) Thanks for the welcome, hopefully I've figured out the multi-quote thing. 
I may stick around just for this thread, has always seemed like the perfect mix of serious discussion, lighthearted humour, and outright thirsting :ex: :

If people can't scroll past all the pics and gifs then meh, if I can scroll past all the off-topic posts about anime or other thing, it won't kill anyone to scroll past our sexy boys... Especially given all the pics/avatars, signatures, etc of half naked women that those of us who aren't into that have to scroll past in the other threads... :draper2

and absolutely Cindel, def in camp Ambrose although I do appreciate the other two from time to time lol. 

To be perfectly honest, the Shield (and Ambrose in particular) is the only reason I didn't give up on WWE altogether... was about to, didn't bother to watch obsessively every week like I used to until one day *bam* the Shield are tearing things up. Ambrose with all the quirks, twitches and facial expressions drew me in straight away and reminded me of when I first started watching wrestling back in 1998. He's just so natural with everything, nothing feels forced, I couldn't help watching what he was doing. Then I just had to watch every week, buy the PPV's just to see their matches- even buying Survivor Series just to see right from when they started. Him being downright sexy wasn't the first thing I noticed (but I definitely noticed it haha! :yum

Then I liked the others too the more i watched. Seth being all bouncy and cute (omg Tapla's drawing of him that you guys have posted... SQUUEEE!!) and the way he moves around the ring and performs is just mesmerising... wish he'd watch that poor head of his though!
At first Roman was boring to me, but once he found his groove and started looking more comfortable out there, getting all sassy and shit... and that hair mmm hmmmm...

The Shield is easily the best thing the WWE has right now, Wyatt's being a close second for me, and this thread is easily the best on the entire forum.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

I am sooo glad I got back home in time to watch the match. thanks again ney for the link...

dean was one crazy fucker tonight wasn't he... seth was on fire as usual.... roman just pacing the floor wanting to get in there so bad, then once he could, it was like he exploded!!!!!

that announcement though... I am sure the boys are shaking in their boots.... fpalm:side:

btw, glad to see the whole thread thing has been resolved... one suggestion to my 'shield family' 

'Don't change a thing'
this thread is the only one I have *ever* posted in and I have been a wrestling fan for 25 years now... the whole reason I post in here is because I know that no matter how bad I thirst or go off topic I am with kindred spirits and wont be judged...

Thank you all for not making me feel like a freak










oh and just because.... I can......


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> :banderas doesn't have to be the greatest. It's really the thought that counts. If you could draw Reigns in Uchiha gear and Rollins doing the Blackout on him i'd pass out due to EPICNESS :lol


Wow, I have a lot of things to draw, ok, I'll try, I'm not as good as Calabrose when it comes to drawing but I'll definetly try.


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



SoupBro said:


> :banderas doesn't have to be the greatest. It's really the thought that counts. If you could draw Reigns in Uchiha gear and Rollins doing the Blackout on him i'd pass out due to EPICNESS :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Glad i didn't need to use an voodoo magic to convert you. It is amazing how Rollins is such a high flyer but isn't that much smaller than Reigns or Ambrose. It's just amazing seeing him wrestle to be honest, i enjoy his matches more than anyone right now and that's saying alot when Cesaro and Bryan have been tearing the house down too.
> 
> I hope WWE sees dollar signs in him, hell in all of them. They all shined tonight. I didn't know Dean could work ass a face and he did magnificently in the match. I can't get enough of him falling halfway out the ring and coming back with a clothesline :lmao


I do love it when their matches gives them all a chance to shine. I'm going to have to watch it again once its on YouTube--I missed some of it because I should be doing my homework right now, lol.

Oh, and I wouldn't call myself converted just yet. Seth is indeed a ninja, and ninajs rule. But if I were to play favorites, I'm still under Dean's mysterious voodoo and totally fine with it


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

That Luke Harper and Seth Rollins pop though.








+
Randy uncontrollably laughing during the opening segment


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

:mark: @ Ambrose & Cesaro with the slap bit.

That is exactly one of the reasons why I fucking love Dean Ambrose. Yes he's not as exciting as the other two, but he's not really supposed to be. His ring work is basically like a heel, it's sorta've old-school, you shouldn't expect him to give you death-like spears or amazing ninja-like high flying moves. I know all three of them are babyfaces equally but that doesn't change his ring-work at all, nor does it change the way The Shield operates, and the WWE are doing a good job so far with them as faces. They're still jumping people (regardless if Rybaxel are non-factors/jobbers and just lower-card, it's still pretty good beatdowns), they're still power-bombing people and being chaotic like they were when they were heels, so I see no problem with their face turn. So far, at least.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



Eulonzo said:


> :mark: @ Ambrose & Cesaro with the slap bit.
> 
> That is exactly one of the reasons why I fucking love Dean Ambrose. Yes he's not as exciting as the other two, but he's not really supposed to be. His ring work is basically like a heel, it's sorta've old-school, you shouldn't expect him to give you death-like spears or amazing ninja-like high flying moves. I know all three of them are babyfaces equally but that doesn't change his ring-work at all, nor does it change the way The Shield operates, and the WWE are doing a good job so far with them as faces. They're still jumping people (regardless if Rybaxel are non-factors/jobbers and just lower-card, it's still pretty good beatdowns), they're still power-bombing people and being chaotic like they were when they were heels, so I see no problem with their face turn. So far, at least.


I agree with everything in this statement. The shield has the perfect dynamic, they all can either be heel or face and get away with it.


----------



## RyanRAW

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

The Shield vs Kane and The New Age Outlaws at Mania... I am kind of worried about this match. The Shield could normally steal the show but I don't see them doing it when a match involves Road Dogg. Also NAO should have changed their Tag Team name since they are in The Corporation fold officially now.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



dizzylizzy87 said:


> I agree with everything in this statement. The shield has the perfect dynamic, they all can either be heel or face and get away with it.


Yeah, exactly. And honestly, I wouldn't call them "tweeners" or whatever, they've only attacked heels so far.

But hopefully Shield fans are happy with them as faces so far. Until they start kissing babies and pandering to the crowd like crazy, then we'll talk. They're badass faces, which is the perfect way to go.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

I fully agree with this... at first I didn't think a face turn would work as I was worried they would lose the badass look but they have done this beautifully...

if the shield started coming out and kissing babies or doing cheap ass pops like cena, I would puke.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

Do us, the three of them and the product as a whole a favor, and don't break up The Shield. Please WWE, for the love of God, don't prematurely break up a group, just to "break them up". There is still a lot of money to be made with The Shield, especially now as faces. They are one of the few face acts on the show, if not the only, that are just straight up bad ass dudes who back up everything they say. There is absolutely a place for that in today's WWE, and they need to not rush this along just to try and prematurely force the Reigns singles run. The break up will mean so much more if they stay together longer and accomplish all they can as a group. Not to mention the main event scene is crowded right now and Reigns would just get lost in the shuffle and tread water...if not drown.

As much promise as all three, especially Reigns show and poses, none of them are ready to stand on their own yet. And to be very honest, I actually think that goes for Reigns the most. He has so much upside, but the group protects his development and allows the unknown about him to bolster the intrigue in him. Sure, he's very over...hell they all are...but they are no where near ready to be on their own. Not by a long shot.

By far a top 3 thing going on in WWE right now and have been for a while. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield Discussion Thread VI*



Calabrose said:


> Oh god that would be crazy. I've seen the term "moxettes" passed around on tumblr before, but I don't think it was with positive intent. :lol It's hard to come up with something revolving around the name Ambrose.
> 
> Ugh finally done with the drawing. I hate drawing two people in one scene especially if they have differing heights.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DAT FORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilering because, although it isn't NSFW, some might not like the suggestive side of it.


Whoa Caly!



psycho bunny said:


> Thanks boo, don't forget my report. Yes I am serious about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just rape him already :side:


You scare me sometimes, sweetie :lol



briana98_98 said:


> Dean on Total Divas was hilarious. He literally said 3 words and you couldn't even really hear him. Good thing they put what he said on the screen. Nattie was checking him out HARD! I laughed so loud. She's all coy like Ambrose you look good. Looks like you're leaning out. All the other divas were just staring at him. He was like bitches back up I'm eating lol! Well in my head that's what I imagined him saying back lol I'm weird I know
> 
> @Banez and @JacqSparrow thank you for the get wells  Seth and Dean did creep in my nyquil dreams and man they were awesome! haha. I did have a weird dream. Kane kidnapped Dean after the beatdown. They dragged him away,Kane got super pissed ripped off Dean's under armor shirt think and threw him in the walk in freezer. Weird I know lol
> 
> Cole changing the name of the blackout was stupid. I wanted to punch him in the throat. Piece of Mind..really...really... Blackout is way better. Ambrose should bring back the Fujiyama(sp?)arm bar as his submission move again. He's done it I think once to Punk and Punk sold the shit out of it screaming like his life depended on it.
> 
> I am excited for Raw tonight! People are going to get beatdown teehee! Hope everyone had a good weekend


Well...that's an interesting dream :lol

Anyhoo, Shield was GOAT on Raw as usual!

Seth being amazing and limber and landing on his feet like the most talented ninja ever. And 3 AMIGOS!!!!

Dean being awesome as the face in peril--oh goodness, him just smiling and laughing while Cesaro hit him. I NEED MORE OF THIS DEAN.

TRIPLE-POWERBOMB ON CESARO! THROUGH A TABLE!!!!

Only damper was Kane/NAO vs Shield for Mania. Alas.

@Eulonzo Exactly why I'm loving how the Shield is in this run. They're not changing who they are.


----------



## rakija

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

Does anyone know if their Raw segments are online anywhere? I had a power outage, so i missed everything after The Shield spoke with HHH/Steph


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



rakija said:


> Does anyone know if their Raw segments are online anywhere? I had a power outage, so i missed everything after The Shield spoke with HHH/Steph


Should be up on DailyMotion


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*

*Not sure why anyone would want these guys to break up. They are the best thing going today in my opinion. I basically tune in for them and them alone at this point. *


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Not sure why anyone would want these guys to break up. They are the best thing going today in my opinion. I basically tune in for them and them alone at this point. *


I wanted them to break up in the beginning so I could get Psycho-Dean full on mode, but right now, I don't think I could stand seeing them apart.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Not sure why anyone would want these guys to break up. They are the best thing going today in my opinion. I basically tune in for them and them alone at this point. *


Definitely don't want them to split up.. I was in shock for at least a day when seth walked out then heard that they were going to sort it out. 
however, if they do split, I think they would be fine. everyone keeps talking about how roman would fail because he is too green but seriously, I think when push comes to shove - he will excel. as for dean and seth, yep I can see them going far.

but seriously... NO they should not split up.


----------



## Delbusto

Seth Rollins is such a beast, I love every time he does a dive over the ropes to the outside.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Not sure why anyone would want these guys to break up. They are the best thing going today in my opinion. I basically tune in for them and them alone at this point. *


Same here! I could ignore pretty much everything else going on, but not these guys.

I don't mind them splitting in theory because I know we'll get awesome stuff out of them as solo wrestlers...but whenever I look at them being all bromancy and everything...I can't.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Seth gave Brooklyn mad respect after Raw went off the air. I was like FUCK YEAH ROLLINS!


----------



## Screwball

It's a thing of beauty watching Ambrose and Rollins work together, their battles in FCW were stellar and they were great rivals, they make even better comrades. Ryu and Ken. 
:banderas


----------



## Natsuke

Psycho-Moxley is beginning to show, as is Hype-Man Black and Beast Reigns.

They're beginning to show their individual traits even more, and incredibly enough, _*they all mix together well.*_


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR

One thing WWE has been lacking is badass babyface characters, and the Shield is just that. So i'm all in favor. I was getting tired of all the ass kissing to the WWE universe.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Dean and Seth as Ryu and Ken. Yessir.

And it's really is incredible how all three personalities have just clicked. They really complement one another.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Shield as badass faces works so well because everyone knows how deadly they were as heels so now as faces the crowds have someone that they feel can legitimately fuck shit up. They got one of the loudest pops of the night. 

I just have to say it again dat Seth Rollins :banderas :banderas He has baby face all over him.

Oh and Don't touch Seth!


----------



## Reaper

Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck >.. SHIELD SHIELD SHIELD !! Fuck. Damn those badass motherfucking babyfaces. Yes. Wooh. 

Ok. I'm done.


----------



## Banez

that match was solid 

not entirely happy we get to see that match in mania but i guess it's better than nothing. NAO & Kane better deliver so it won't be a total waste of the Shield in such match.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield as badass faces works so well because everyone knows how deadly they were as heels so now as faces the crowds have someone that they feel can legitimately fuck shit up. They got one of the loudest pops of the night.
> 
> I just have to say it again dat Seth Rollins :banderas :banderas He has baby face all over him.
> 
> Oh and Don't touch Seth!


:agree: 

Hear that, WWE? He is BABYFACE. None of this "let's break up Rolleigns" business.

They never learn, do they? Get Dean--Roman doesn't particularly care :lol

Go on, Reaper. Mark out as much as you like :lol

I need to rewatch that match for the awesome. Except for that ridiculous name Michael Cole keeps giving Blackout.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah these are the kind of babyfaces everyone can get behind. Marking the fuck out :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah these are the kind of babyfaces everyone can get behind. Marking the fuck out :mark: :mark:


And this is why sometimes you just know that it's the talent and not creative that's doing this. These guys are in character constantly, but have no problem depicting emotion as appropriately as it needs to be depicted. They're anything but one-dimensional and keep raising the bar higher than you think they can take it. 

You can tell Roman Reigns to go out there and set up Cesaro for a superman punch .. but that pout-face is all Reigns. That cocky bad-assery is so reminiscent of the greats that it's not even funny. You can't teach that sort of stuff .. that's all natural. Shades of greatness right there in that one moment. He also seems infinitely more confident and sure of himself as well. 

Is there room on the Reigns bandwagon, 'cuz I'm finally ready to jump on it. This guy won me over tonight. Seth owned the ring, but Reigns owned the characterwork.


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

JacqSparrow said:


> :agree:
> 
> Hear that, WWE? He is BABYFACE. None of this "let's break up Rolleigns" business.
> 
> They never learn, do they? Get Dean--Roman doesn't particularly care :lol
> 
> Go on, Reaper. Mark out as much as you like :lol
> 
> I need to rewatch that match for the awesome. *Except for that ridiculous name Michael Cole keeps giving Blackout*.


I don't like the new name for blackout either. What is it, piece of mind or peace of mind? 
Why won't they just use the name blackout? Is it because the name is linked to Tyler Black, not Seth Rollins?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reaper Jones said:


> And this is why sometimes you just know that it's the talent and not creative that's doing this. These guys are in character constantly, but have no problem depicting emotion as appropriately as it needs to be depicted. They're anything but one-dimensional and keep raising the bar higher than you think they can take it.
> 
> You can tell Roman Reigns to go out there and set up Cesaro for a superman punch .. but that pout-face is all Reigns. That cocky bad-assery is so reminiscent of the greats that it's not even funny. You can't teach that sort of stuff .. that's all natural. Shades of greatness right there in that one moment. He also seems infinitely more confident and sure of himself as well.
> 
> Is there room on the Reigns bandwagon, 'cuz I'm finally ready to jump on it. This guy won me over tonight. Seth owned the ring, but Reigns owned his character brilliantly.


:cheer

They've really got their characters down pat--they know how to smoothly transition from one personality facet to another. This is definitely one of the least-forced turns I've seen in a long while.

I think it's "piece of mind" (bah). And yes, I suppose so. If I recall correctly, they didn't call it the Blackout in FCW either--just referred to it as the curbstomp.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reaper Jones said:


> You can tell Roman Reigns to go out there and set up Cesaro for a superman punch .. but that pout-face is all Reigns. That cocky bad-assery is so reminiscent of the greats that it's not even funny. You can't teach that sort of stuff .. that's all natural. Shades of greatness right there in that one moment. He also seems infinitely more confident and sure of himself as well.
> 
> Is there room on the Reigns bandwagon, 'cuz I'm finally ready to jump on it. This guy won me over tonight. Seth owned the ring, but Reigns owned the characterwork.


Welcome aboard :cheer :cheer

Reigns facial expressions always sells the matchup he's in. When it was just him in the ring surrounded by the Wyatts you could've tell by his face that he knew that the odds weren't good but he was going to give it his all. As you said you can't teach that stuff.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose and Rollins were simply amazing today.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Reaper

SubZero3:16 said:


> Welcome aboard :cheer :cheer
> 
> Reigns facial expressions always sells the matchup he's in. When it was just him in the ring surrounded by the Wyatts you could've tell by his face that he knew that the odds weren't good but he was going to give it his all. As you said you can't teach that stuff.


I've always been in favour of Reigns. I've loved his character-work right when he was beginning to pick up momentum around the SVS mark. Those little touches are no doubt extreeemely important because that's what separates the greats from the not-so-greats. 

It's one thing that grossly missing from Langston's repertoire. The guy can't sell his character worth shit be it inside the ring, on the commentary booth, or just a spectator watching the match. 

I mean, who the fuck runs into the ring and puts out his hand even before the winner is looking at him. So poorly timed and played that I was cringing. It's like he was told to go in there and shake the guy's hand - which he did, but it's like "dude, have you ever seen how it's done?" I certainly hope he wasn't trying to put his unique touch on it, but if he did, he failed. And if you're unsure, then just do it the standard way like it's always done. 

On the other hand, we have Reigns who's not only spot on with his character, has a near perfect sense of timing and appropriateness with his facial expressions, movements etc. He rarely, if ever, comes across as playing a character and that's a big plus. I think he'll live up to the potential and go on to do big things as well. 

One thing's for sure ... somewhere down the road when people start complaining about "he doesn't deserve it", I won't be one of those people anymore


----------



## Joshi Judas

I always liked Reigns, only gripe was not with him but how they seemed to be pushing him at the expense of the other two. Ever since EC, my fears have vanished and I'm enjoying watching The Shield be a unit once again.

And you're right. You get better in ring work with experience and as time passes. Cena was atrocious when he triumphed in WM 21 back in 2005. By 2007, he could hold his own in MOTYCs against HBK and Umaga. The thing is, it's easier to get better in the ring, and sometimes you don't even have to be that good if you have a good opponent to put together a good match. Most of the audience won't be able to tell the difference.

What is harder, and something you can't teach is all these little details, mannerisms, expressions and timing. Making it fit with your character and knowing what and when to do. This is where Reigns excels. Tbh I remember reading an interview of his some months ago, where he said that whenever he'd watch footage of other matches and segments, he'd always pay more attention to these details because these are what make or break a superstar. It's what separates the Brock Lesnars from the Shelton Benjamins, or the Kurt Angles from the Jack Swaggers. Reigns has got that part down pat and ringwork will come along soon.

Each Shield member has been exceptional with their character work lately. Rollins has been the standout in recent weeks but Ambrose has been impressing me more and more. Never thought he could play a babyface in peril in a match so well. And when he started smiling like the whackjob he is, and asked Cesaro to hit him more before hitting that Nigel Lariat, you can see the crowd exploding. That's psychology you can't teach. Same with Rollins. He's probably the best babyface on fire right now, with his "blitzkrieg" offense (thanks Rah) and everything he does even when he's not in action reflects that.

These three guys just get it. They know what pro wrestling is supposed to be and if WWE doesn't use them to the fullest of their abilities, it's only their loss.


----------



## Cobalt

How good were they on Raw, wow!

Rollins was amazing, his skill set is amazing and we haven't even seen half of it. His character development lately has been absolutely top notch, the guy has been masterful in standing up and being an important part of the team, standing up to the 'authority' and single handedly leading his team to victory.

Ambrose portrays his character to perfection, he is legitimately a fucking psycho, just how he carries himself, his mannerisms, just everything about him is perfect absolutely love his work. 

Reigns is an absolute beast, I still think his too green for a singles push but if they can hold off and keep the Shield together longer it will only benefit Reigns. His spear is brilliant, his just a brilliant enforcer and really has the look to go with it.

Loving their work right now, wish they were in a better match at Mania though.


----------



## Frantics

That was a great match and showcased their abilities once again


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

So i was looking forward to check out the new thread, but i can't seem to find it on the app :side: The shield being epic from what banez send me :banderas. Can't wait to watch raw tonight, my bf will declare me insane from all the marking that i shall do. @ hitgirl it surprised me how cool you where about this whole drama situation, can't you be our mod instead? :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper

> What is harder, and something you can't teach is all these little details, mannerisms, expressions and timing. Making it fit with your character and knowing what and when to do. This is where Reigns excels. Tbh I remember reading an interview of his some months ago, where he said that whenever he'd watch footage of other matches and segments, he'd always pay more attention to these details because these are what make or break a superstar. *It's what separates the Brock Lesnars from the Shelton Benjamins, or the Kurt Angles from the Jack Swaggers. Reigns has got that part down pat and ringwork will come along soon.*


This is exactly what I was thinking - and it's almost impossible trying to explain this subtle but extremely important difference to people who just look at ring-work and hold that as the only reason for someone deserving to win and keep titles. 

Then again. Cena is also a relatively bad example, because regardless of his talent or work ethic, once he got over with his Thugonomic gimmick, the WWE never looked back and he became the epitome of a corporate creation and monster that was used to hold back some pretty good talent as well. 

I think when people here about Reigns as "the next one", all they can see is "another Cena" and just lose their minds. For a bit I did too, but thankfully they stopped the monster push for now and I can just enjoy the Shield and the boys developing organically.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I guess a better example would be what separates the Goldbergs from the Bobby Lashleys but yeah Reigns will do really good as long as they don't overdo it. I reckon they should keep him with the Shield a while longer and one day in a big singles match, he'll surprise us all with how good he actually is. Just needs more time that's all.

Also, I know I said that the Ambrose/Rollins tag team won't be as great as Rollins/Reigns because their styles are so complementary of each other but I was wrong. Dean and Seth are just as good a tag team. Kind of a role reversal for Seth though, who would play the one getting beaten down in his earlier team but works the hot tag now. Exceptional in both roles.


----------



## Eddie Ray

really digging this Ambrose Rollins tag team. hopefully when the Shield splits they can re-invigorate the tag division again until we see an eventual feud from Rollins and Ambrose and a recreation of their amazing matches in FCW.

my only fear for this is that Ambrose will always be taking the heat for seth to get the hot tag. that won't do much for Ambrose who already is suffering from the weakest booking in the shield currently.

if they trade who takes heat then i'm fine with that.


----------



## cindel25

INCOMING THIRST!




























Slutty Bussy really need to do something about that hair tho. #Strugglebussy


So ummm why are they breaking up the Shield again?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Alrighty so it seems as though the Shield boys are on the prowl for revenge. I am perfectly fine with this route. I'm still itching for some sort of betrayal by Ambrose, but if that doesn't happen, then oh well. That fucking crowd was on FIRE! When Roman did his battle cry. Oh man...

:banderas

Little Shit was talkin smack like always, lookin like a total fucking badass.

That segment with the shield and Steph/HHH was alright. Fucking Dean holding onto his title as if for dear life. :lmao The passive way that Seth and Dean went about questioning HHH about Kane and the NAO caught me off guard a little. I guess it makes sense since they kinda want to keep their jobs, but it's like...common sense to anyone would be to never trust HHH. Then again maybe he ACTUALLY had nothing to do with it? I dunno. Then Roman chimes in his 2 cents and then the other two switch gears back into fearless badass mode.

THAT SHIELD VS REAL AMERICANS MATCH THO :banderas

Man those fucking boys waste no god damn time! Kickin' off the fight before poor Cesaro and Swagger can make it down the ramp. :lol Seth FUCKING ROLLINS starting off the Three Amigos and then he and Dean finishing it off with those GLORIOUS "EDDIE" chants!!! Jesus! :banderas Ambrollins, my friends...Ambrollins... THAT GIANT SWING ON AMBROSE :banderas :banderas :banderas Dean was even doing a little jig with his arms. That fucker, I swear. Had me rollin! And then...when Swagger and Cesaro just flung poor Dean into the wall. Man he took such a god damn beating last night!

At first I was gonna give a FUCK YOU to the crowd for siding with the Real Americans with this match, but (really) who doesn't love Cesaro? (sorry Wagg wherever you are) Then I heard loud ass fucking "LET'S GO SHIELD" got chanted and then all was forgiven.

WELL FOLKS we need to fucking see more of this crazy side of Dean. NO FUCKS GIVEN when Cesaro was bitchslapping Dean. No fucks given whatsoever! It brought me such joy to see the crowd get behind Dean. Dean and Cesaro need to work more with each other in the future. Those two men have great chemistry.

When Seth mocked the "we the people" chant with "Believe int he shield!" :banderas AND THEN WHEN THAT NINJA JUST FLUNG CESARO IN THE AIR OVER THE ROPE!!!! :banderas :banderas
Ninja Rollins always lands on his feet mothafuckaaas!!! BAM BLACKOUT FOR THE WIN! Wow man that was such a great fucking match. Both Dean and Seth did a spectacular job in their performance. I am happy my friends. I am happy. And when Cesaro took it upon himself to attack Roman's ninja from behind? Bitches should learn by now how protective of Seth Roman is. It's always fucking nice to see a triple powerbomb through the announce table. The crowd was on FIRE and I was just filled with glee.

I must say that the way the match at wrestlemania was presented was rather lackluster as an end to that portion of the show. I hope that in the next two weeks some shit really goes down to make up for it and keep things interesting.




ALSO I missed out on LC's title change shenanigans. :lmao I smirked at "Cream Pie". Stay awesome you motha trucka.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Has anyone seen this? Seth did a promo after their dark match with The Wyatts at Brooklyn Monday Night RAW.


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheVipersGirl said:


> Has anyone seen this? Seth did a promo after their dark match with The Wyatts at Brooklyn Monday Night RAW.


*Akwardly raises my fist in the air knowing that no one can join me*
fml


----------



## Joshi Judas

Eddie Ray said:


> really digging this Ambrose Rollins tag team. hopefully when the Shield splits they can re-invigorate the tag division again until we see an eventual feud from Rollins and Ambrose and a recreation of their amazing matches in FCW.
> 
> my only fear for this is that Ambrose will always be taking the heat for seth to get the hot tag. that won't do much for Ambrose who already is suffering from the weakest booking in the shield currently.
> 
> if they trade who takes heat then i'm fine with that.




Yeah with Reigns, Seth was more suited to take the heat, but since EC, the fans want to see more of his crazy offense so he's working the hot tag now while Ambrose gets beat down and offers the hope spots.

Still, they should trade it and have both guys pick up wins with their respective finishers.

Also I wonder what happens to Ambrose's US Title and how much longer he holds it :lol


----------



## Oxidamus

Three Amigos. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

:rollins


----------



## Joshi Judas

I :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: ed so hard for the Three Amigos. I didn't expect Seth to be able to suplex Swagger who's actually a pretty big guy :lol It was even better when Ambrose came in and they teamed together to hit the third suplex. The crowd chanting "Eddie Eddie" :banderas

Vickie must have been happy backstage.


----------



## Deptford

AHHHHHH Seth with dat solo face promo :mark: :mark: :mark: 

lol at that guy around 50 seconds "DEAN AMBROSEEE!!!" 
The god Ambrose squirms his weasly way into there yet again


----------



## Banez

i hope Shield will stick around for a while atleast. Best stable in a decade.


----------



## Deptford

Ah damn, I missed a three amigos?? I hope Seth incorporates it but at the same time I don't. I have mixed feelings abut that but it's always nice to hear about people doing it from time to time that's for sure.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RUSEV said:


> Three Amigos. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> :rollins





Quoth the Raven said:


> I :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: ed so hard for the Three Amigos. I didn't expect Seth to be able to suplex Swagger who's actually a pretty big guy :lol It was even better when Ambrose came in and they teamed together to hit the third suplex. The crowd chanting "Eddie Eddie" :banderas
> 
> Vickie must have been happy backstage.


RIGHT!!??? :mark: :banderas :mark:

Man, I couldn't believe my eyes at first. VIVA LA RAZA!

I really hope creative comes up with more revolving around Dean's title. I mean the topic of Dean hardly defending it is brought up quite often at the announce table and I think that the way Dean (seemingly) desperately clings to it may be a sign for things to come.


----------



## tbp82

Reaper Jones said:


> And this is why sometimes you just know that it's the talent and not creative that's doing this. These guys are in character constantly, but have no problem depicting emotion as appropriately as it needs to be depicted. They're anything but one-dimensional and keep raising the bar higher than you think they can take it.
> 
> You can tell Roman Reigns to go out there and set up Cesaro for a superman punch .. but that pout-face is all Reigns. That cocky bad-assery is so reminiscent of the greats that it's not even funny. You can't teach that sort of stuff .. that's all natural. Shades of greatness right there in that one moment. He also seems infinitely more confident and sure of himself as well.
> 
> Is there room on the Reigns bandwagon, 'cuz I'm finally ready to jump on it. This guy won me over tonight. Seth owned the ring, but Reigns owned the characterwork.


You're onto something here. Last night we got Ambrose going psycho and Rollins ttrying to kill himself with flips yet it was still Reigns who seemed more important maybe its the camera zooming in on him during the entrance maybe its the crowd reactipns to everlittle thing he does but last night was a perfect example of that "presence" everybody talks about with Reigns.


----------



## Oxidamus

Oh man I could watch Real Americans vs Shield for hours. All of these guys are good. Swagger is really shining with Cesaro, you can't deny it. People may not like him as much but he's certainly WAY better with Cesaro than without. His pop up into the Patriot Lock was pretty cool but still so simple.

Marked for Ambrose' wicked clothesline after popping out with the false ring-out, the three amigos, Cesaro's swing and Ambrose trying to box him. :lol


----------



## Deptford

Calabrose said:


> VIVA LA RAZA!


Repped. Haha :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

RUSEV said:


> Oh man I could watch Real Americans vs Shield for hours. All of these guys are good. Swagger is really shining with Cesaro, you can't deny it. People may not like him as much but he's certainly WAY better with Cesaro than without. His pop up into the Patriot Lock was pretty cool but still so simple.
> 
> Marked for Ambrose' wicked clothesline after popping out with the false ring-out, the three amigos, Cesaro's swing and Ambrose trying to box him. :lol


Same here. Well, I mean...I have other priorities, but I can definitely re-watch it and be just as entertained if not more. I love when young guys throw in a little nostalgia with signature moves of legends. Ambrose totally outshined Miz's figure four and Seth's Three Amigos was just amazing. Ambrose trying to box at Cesaro... :lmao That part was hilarious. Still, though, that bit where Ambrose just fucking slapped himself because no fucks given by this psychopath.









































:banderas
We need more of shit like this with Ambrose. The crowd needs something to really familiarize with. I mean everyone knows Dean is the crazy un-orthodox one, but we could use more moments like this that (over time) could potentially derive huge pops.

Really, though, over time all three of these boys are going to be legends in their own right. 



Deptford said:


> Repped. Haha :agree:


:ambrose3 damn straight


----------



## Shepard

Ambrose hitting the jawbreaker lariat owns so much. Good to see him using it a few times, love that move. Agreed w/ Oxi about Shield/Real Americans. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

My thoughts about RAW:

First: Dat pop for Ambrose's clothesline/lariat. Just... gorgeous.

Second: Seth Rollins was just born to place a face. This much is incredibly, indisputably obvious by now.

Third: Wasting what will be the Shield's last Wrestlemania on a 6-man tag with Kane and the NAO? Bullshit. I'm a mark for Kane and like the NAO, but this really doesn't feel like a Wrestlemania-calibre match. Though saying that neither does Cena vs Wyatt and I'm psyched as all shit for that, so maybe in the go-home show next week WWE will pull out something kickass to get me totally on board with this idea.

Fourth: The Three Amigos was pretty damn amazing to see gettin' busted out.

And a non-Shield entry: Scooby Doo and shit like that is why I'm sometimes deeply ashamed of watching this show. It's hard to argue that WWE isn't just a kiddie thing now when you have some shmuck in a big Scooby doo outfit prancing around while three grown men cum in their pants at the sight of it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah I guess a better example would be what separates the Goldbergs from the Bobby Lashleys but yeah Reigns will do really good as long as they don't overdo it. I reckon they should keep him with the Shield a while longer and one day in a big singles match, he'll surprise us all with how good he actually is. Just needs more time that's all.
> 
> Also, I know I said that the Ambrose/Rollins tag team won't be as great as Rollins/Reigns because their styles are so complementary of each other but I was wrong. Dean and Seth are just as good a tag team. Kind of a role reversal for Seth though, who would play the one getting beaten down in his earlier team but works the hot tag now. Exceptional in both roles.


I'm really loving the Ambrollins team. The little things they do... :banderas I still hope they won't turn heel on Roman, but they can and should definitely team together more often. Beautiful work.

And yes, love how Seth has switched easily and believably to being the one who "saves" his partner. And Dean does the face in peril role so well, it helps make Seth look even more epic.



Calabrose said:


> Alrighty so it seems as though the Shield boys are on the prowl for revenge. I am perfectly fine with this route. I'm still itching for some sort of betrayal by Ambrose, but if that doesn't happen, then oh well. That fucking crowd was on FIRE! When Roman did his battle cry. Oh man...
> 
> :banderas
> 
> Little Shit was talkin smack like always, lookin like a total fucking badass.
> 
> That segment with the shield and Steph/HHH was alright. Fucking Dean holding onto his title as if for dear life. :lmao The passive way that Seth and Dean went about questioning HHH about Kane and the NAO caught me off guard a little. I guess it makes sense since they kinda want to keep their jobs, but it's like...common sense to anyone would be to never trust HHH. Then again maybe he ACTUALLY had nothing to do with it? I dunno. Then Roman chimes in his 2 cents and then the other two switch gears back into fearless badass mode.
> 
> THAT SHIELD VS REAL AMERICANS MATCH THO :banderas
> 
> Man those fucking boys waste no god damn time! Kickin' off the fight before poor Cesaro and Swagger can make it down the ramp. :lol Seth FUCKING ROLLINS starting off the Three Amigos and then he and Dean finishing it off with those GLORIOUS "EDDIE" chants!!! Jesus! :banderas Ambrollins, my friends...Ambrollins... THAT GIANT SWING ON AMBROSE :banderas :banderas :banderas Dean was even doing a little jig with his arms. That fucker, I swear. Had me rollin! And then...when Swagger and Cesaro just flung poor Dean into the wall. Man he took such a god damn beating last night!
> 
> At first I was gonna give a FUCK YOU to the crowd for siding with the Real Americans with this match, but (really) who doesn't love Cesaro? (sorry Wagg wherever you are) Then I heard loud ass fucking "LET'S GO SHIELD" got chanted and then all was forgiven.
> 
> WELL FOLKS we need to fucking see more of this crazy side of Dean. NO FUCKS GIVEN when Cesaro was bitchslapping Dean. No fucks given whatsoever! It brought me such joy to see the crowd get behind Dean. Dean and Cesaro need to work more with each other in the future. Those two men have great chemistry.
> 
> When Seth mocked the "we the people" chant with "Believe int he shield!" :banderas AND THEN WHEN THAT NINJA JUST FLUNG CESARO IN THE AIR OVER THE ROPE!!!! :banderas :banderas
> Ninja Rollins always lands on his feet mothafuckaaas!!! BAM BLACKOUT FOR THE WIN! Wow man that was such a great fucking match. Both Dean and Seth did a spectacular job in their performance. I am happy my friends. I am happy. And when Cesaro took it upon himself to attack Roman's ninja from behind? Bitches should learn by now how protective of Seth Roman is. It's always fucking nice to see a triple powerbomb through the announce table. The crowd was on FIRE and I was just filled with glee.
> 
> I must say that the way the match at wrestlemania was presented was rather lackluster as an end to that portion of the show. I hope that in the next two weeks some shit really goes down to make up for it and keep things interesting.


:lmao I was laughing so hard when I saw that Dean was getting jiggy DURING the swing. Never change, Dean.

"We! Are! The Shield!" Amazing, Seth :banderas



Calabrose said:


> Same here. Well, I mean...I have other priorities, but I can definitely re-watch it and be just as entertained if not more. I love when young guys throw in a little nostalgia with signature moves of legends. Ambrose totally outshined Miz's figure four and Seth's Three Amigos was just amazing. Ambrose trying to box at Cesaro... :lmao That part was hilarious. Still, though, that bit where Ambrose just fucking slapped himself because no fucks given by this psychopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas
> We need more of shit like this with Ambrose. The crowd needs something to really familiarize with. I mean everyone knows Dean is the crazy un-orthodox one, but we could use more moments like this that (over time) could potentially derive huge pops.
> 
> Really, though, over time all three of these boys are going to be legends in their own right.
> 
> 
> :ambrose3 damn straight


Crazy Dean :mark: :mark: :mark: 

3 Amigos :clap:clap Loved that so much.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shepard said:


> Ambrose hitting the *jawbreaker lariat* owns so much. Good to see him using it a few times, love that move. Agreed w/ Oxi about Shield/Real Americans. Really enjoyed it.


Ahh right that's what it's called. I knew it was "Lariat"...something. :lmao I keep leaving myself so un-educated. 

@Res: I'm keeping the faith strong that they'll really be able to _wow_ us leading up to WM. We've been able to discuss many possibilities over the course of time and still those boys somehow are able to pull rabbits out of their hats. Hell, even Jones is on board with Reigns right now. :lol


----------



## Shenroe

He busted a three amigos on Swagger of all people. I always thought Seth was soft, he proved me damn wrong


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Ahh right that's what it's called. I knew it was "Lariat"...something. :lmao I keep leaving myself so un-educated.
> 
> @Res: I'm keeping the faith strong that they'll really be able to _wow_ us leading up to WM. We've been able to discuss many possibilities over the course of time and still those boys somehow are able to pull rabbits out of their hats. Hell, even Jones is on board with Reigns right now. :lol


And no doubt they will still give us an amazing match at Mania--maybe even MOTN. These guys have the Midas touch.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> And no doubt they will still give us an amazing match at Mania--maybe even MOTN. These guys have the Midas touch.


That they do. I look forward to anything those boys are involved with.


----------



## Frantics

Each week, these boys impress/show more of what they are capable of , it's so freaking great to watch, also dat crazy Dean moment


----------



## Blommen

These guys are just so far ahead of the curve from anyone else in the company right now, It is literally like watching the future unfold in front of you. I'll admit there have been moments where my faith faltered a bit, thought they stagnated for a while, didn't agree with how creative handled them respectively and if you had asked me a month ago what i would i think of them turning full face i would have vehemently gone against it in favor of splitting them up. right now they seem to be only eclipsed by Bryan in terms of entertainment each week and they are a legit thread for stealing the show any night just like Bryan was a year or so ago. They have turned into something much bigger than i would have ever thought possible and i have no problem with them sticking together for another six months before starting to build towards an inevitable break-up.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I actually find the Shield more entertaining than even Bryan these days. I mean I love Bryan, watch whenever he's on screen and want him to be champion at Mania, but his storyline has been fucked with so much since Summerslam, there have been times when I've been sad watching things unfold in front of me. True, it has made me get behind the guy and want him to succeed more than ever, but I don't get the same entertainment value from a Bryan match/segment now like I do from The Shield, unless HHH/Steph are being complete dicks to him, which is a joy to see :lol

That's not to say I don't like Bryan, but currently he's like my 3rd favorite part of the show after The Shield and the Wyatts :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Same here. I can actually afford to miss Bryan segments, but I can't stand missing a Shield segment :lol For ages now, they've made every WWE show for me.


----------



## Bushmaster

Surprised Seth didn't get booed out of the building when he did the 3 Amigos. It's cool that he did them, can he be a long lost Guerrero? 

Watched the match again last night, simply amazing. Went to the Raw thread and of course some people had to complain about Reigns "stealing" their thunder. I was never a fan of that super push streak after SS but even I can't complain about last night. All 3 members shined bright, I think the crowd noticed all of them and not just Roman which is great. 

I love that we have been seeing Rollins finisher a lot the last few weeks. Always thought its a simply but deadly finisher. I wish there was a way for it to look more organic, not kicking someone in the head and have them bend over and be in that position for what seems forever lol. Would be cool if Reigns or Dean could help him set up the move by kneeing someone in the gut or something.


----------



## Blommen

Quoth the Raven said:


> I actually find the Shield more entertaining than even Bryan these days. I mean I love Bryan, watch whenever he's on screen and want him to be champion at Mania, but his storyline has been fucked with so much since Summerslam, there have been times when I've been sad watching things unfold in front of me. True, it has made me get behind the guy and want him to succeed more than ever, but I don't get the same entertainment value from a Bryan match/segment now like I do from The Shield, unless HHH/Steph are being complete dicks to him, which is a joy to see :lol
> 
> That's not to say I don't like Bryan, but currently he's like my 3rd favorite part of the show after The Shield and the Wyatts :lol


i get your point and you are right that they are the ones pushing the envelope right now. The reason Bryan is so intriguing is because it signals such a huge change in paradigmes for WWE when it comes to what a superstar is supposed to look like, even more so than when punk broke through. When watching Bryan i feel like i'm witnessing history. When i watch the shield however, it's like taking a peak into the next chapter and they are so refreshing in whatever they do, be it in the ring on the mic, they just set themselves apart. Maybe you could draw a paralel between rock and austin as Bryan and The Shield being the Hardys, E & C, The Dudlies basically this group throwing these insane spectacles and giving us a peak into how the next generation of headliners will look.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Blommen said:


> These guys are just so far ahead of the curve from anyone else in the company right now, It is literally like watching the future unfold in front of you. I'll admit there have been moments where my faith faltered a bit, thought they stagnated for a while, didn't agree with how creative handled them respectively and if you had asked me a month ago what i would i think of them turning full face i would have vehemently gone against it in favor of splitting them up. right now they seem to be only eclipsed by Bryan in terms of entertainment each week and they are a legit thread for stealing the show any night just like Bryan was a year or so ago. They have turned into something much bigger than i would have ever thought possible and i have no problem with them sticking together for another six months before starting to build towards an inevitable break-up.


Even though I agree with most of what you said I'll have to also agree with Raven and Sparrow. I have been keeping up somewhat with what's going on with Bryan, but I tune in for the Shield right now. In saying that, there's nothing wrong with some favoring Bryan over the Shield. He brings much value to the table. It's insane how some crowds get over him.

Things did look kind of bleak with the Shield for a while, but I kept believing that things would turn around for the better with them. They have much much more to do in their careers, still, but I feel that in the now they're doing extremely well for themselves. I don't think it's going to be any different when they finally have solo careers especially because there's always that chance that they'll pull a DX and reunite. They haven't solidified themselves completely yet, but they're definitely getting there.


----------



## Reaper

SoupBro said:


> Watched the match again last night, simply amazing. Went to the Raw thread and of course some people had to complain about Reigns "stealing" their thunder. I was never a fan of that super push streak after SS but even I can't complain about last night. All 3 members shined bright, I think the crowd noticed all of them and not just Roman which is great.


If there are people complaining about Reigns right now, then I'm sorry to say that I think they're completely off their rockers. His booking has been perfect as well as how he's played his part. He didn't steal anyone "thunder" by saving their asses from a beating. It was a bonding moment and a return to the unbeatable shield we knew post mania last year except as faces and with a better direction. 

Reigns was pretty amazing last night as the cheerleader throughout the match as well (re-watch the segment where Ambrose was getting slapped and take a notice of Reigns in the background, if you already haven't). In the past they would beat up tag teams by playing the numbers game. Last night they beat a tag team on their own and then simply cleaned house as a unit. 

They're all pretty sharp in the ring and by far and away the best thing in the WWE. Miles separate them and the rest of the mid-card. The Shield are The Shield. They have their own position that's just their own.



Quoth the Raven said:


> That's not to say I don't like Bryan, but currently he's like my 3rd favorite part of the show after The Shield and the Wyatts :lol





JacqSparrow said:


> Same here. I can actually afford to miss Bryan segments, but I can't stand missing a Shield segment :lol For ages now, they've made every WWE show for me.


Sounds to me like they're achieving their objective of cooling off Bryan's heat slowly.


----------



## Blommen

Calabrose said:


> Even though I agree with most of what you said I'll have to also agree with Raven and Sparrow. I have been keeping up somewhat with what's going on with Bryan, but I tune in for the Shield right now. In saying that, there's nothing wrong with some favoring Bryan over the Shield. He brings much value to the table. It's insane how some crowds get over him.
> 
> Things did look kind of bleak with the Shield for a while, but I kept believing that things would turn around for the better with them. They have much much more to do in their careers, still, but I feel that in the now they're doing extremely well for themselves. I don't think it's going to be any different when they finally have solo careers especially because there's always that chance that they'll pull a DX and reunite. They haven't solidified themselves completely yet, but they're definitely getting there.


oh definitely and i would never criticize a person for favoring one over the other, they are all amazing. It simply comes down to personal opinion in the end.
I'm having a hard time picturing a reunuion 'cause i just think that when Dean finally gets to turn heel he's going to get so fucking heated it's going to be impossible to get him back on the face side and the same with Rollins. they are just naturally brilliant at being heel and face respectively. I see Reigns as the most flexible in that regard to be honest.


----------



## Bushmaster

I know none of them have won the big title yet. But do you think the Shield can actually be considered one of the Goat stables in WWE history? If there was an Evolution DVD and a Shield DVD that came out the same day I'd get the Shield one in an instant and I don't really buy wrestling DVDs. 

I just can't remember a stable lasting this long and doing so well. We went years with stables that looked promising only to get jobbed out or just plain suck whether it's Nexus, The Corre, Legacy, New Nexus or the SES.

*Oh yes Reaper, I noticed Reigns when Dean was getting slapped. He was a revolt good cheerleader last night. It's obvious why he isn't in these matches, it's great that he is still kind of a part of it with his reactions and facial expressions. The guy has obviously been learning from Dean who was the goat cheerleader when it was mainly Rollins and Reigns tag teaming.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

I can't wait till WrestleMania. :mark: I can't get over how awesome that match was last night. The expressions, moves everything was on point. I was all for them splitting down the road, but to be honest now, I really don't want them to. EVER. I love them together. WWE has GOLD with the Shield and they would be stupid to prematurely break them up.

btw I didn't even notice Daniel Bryan wasn't in the show or really care lol


----------



## Blommen

SoupBro said:


> I know none of them have won the big title yet. But do you think the Shield can actually be considered one of the Goat stables in WWE history? If there was an Evolution DVD and a Shield DVD that came out the same day I'd get the Shield one in an instant and I don't really buy wrestling DVDs.
> 
> I just can't remember a stable lasting this long and doing so well. We went years with stables that looked promising only to get jobbed out or just plain suck whether it's Nexus, The Corre, Legacy, New Nexus or the SES.


As far as pure quality they are definitely up there. results? maybe not as much but when was the last time a stable made a run such as this? the only group i can think of is evolution and they had more titles but they never got even close to the level of in-ring quality we've seen from the shield imo. also, THESE ARE ALL IN THEIR SECOND YEAR ON THE MAIN ROSTER. let that sink in for a bit. best young stable of all time for sure, no questions asked.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Blommen said:


> oh definitely and i would never criticize a person for favoring one over the other, they are all amazing. It simply comes down to personal opinion in the end.
> I'm having a hard time picturing a reunuion 'cause i just think that when Dean finally gets to turn heel he's going to get so fucking heated it's going to be impossible to get him back on the face side and the same with Rollins. they are just naturally brilliant at being heel and face respectively. I see Reigns as the most flexible in that regard to be honest.


Now I'm not going to compare HHH/HBK to the Shield boys as far as performers, but I will say that surely HHH and HBK had their heated moments as well. Those two remain best friends and yet I've lost count of how many times those two have betrayed each other. I'm not saying that there will be as many shield reunions as there have been DX reunions, but I'd say years down the line it's entirely possible.

I will agree that it's going to get REALLY juicy once Ambrose embraces his natural heel within. Again, gonna do a little comparing, HHH is another natural heel and yet he is also capable of moments as a tweener when it's necessary for a story. Ambrose is such a natural at storytelling and psychology that he can at least pass as a believable tweener.

In the end only time will tell, but you're right about these boys being the future. I'm just sad that they are only some of few out of a giant roster who really have that spark to them. Hopefully new NXT arrivals over time will make me change my opinion.


----------



## tbp82

I'm in support of a Reigns push more than anyone but there is something to. the Reigns "stealing their Thunder" now its not my boy Reigns fault he's got that it factor but it is tellimg when Ambrose is going crazy in the ring, Seth is trying to break his neck with flips to get a reaction and all Reigns does is get in the ring and crowd goes ape s.... he screams crowd goes ham.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Quoth the Raven said:


> I actually find the Shield more entertaining than even Bryan these days. I mean I love Bryan, watch whenever he's on screen and want him to be champion at Mania, but his storyline has been fucked with so much since Summerslam, there have been times when I've been sad watching things unfold in front of me. True, it has made me get behind the guy and want him to succeed more than ever, but I don't get the same entertainment value from a Bryan match/segment now like I do from The Shield, unless HHH/Steph are being complete dicks to him, which is a joy to see :lol
> 
> That's not to say I don't like Bryan, but currently he's like my 3rd favorite part of the show after The Shield and the Wyatts :lol


I'm there with you. I watch just for The Shield and Bray Wyatt these days. I respect Bryan and he unquestionably should be the champion, but he's not "my guy", you know? Punk was always "my guy" and now it's Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt. As long as they're around, I'll always want to poke my head in. But as you said, I still like Bryan, it's just not enough to make me watch 3 hours of Raw. That's Shield's doing.

Oh, and I gotta say I loved Dean getting a little crazy in the ring last night. Whenever I see hints of Jon Moxley, I just... :mark:


----------



## Blommen

Calabrose said:


> Now I'm not going to compare HHH/HBK to the Shield boys as far as performers, but I will say that surely HHH and HBK had their heated moments as well. Those two remain best friends and yet I've lost count of how many times those two have betrayed each other. I'm not saying that there will be as many shield reunions as there have been DX reunions, but I'd say years down the line it's entirely possible.
> 
> I will agree that it's going to get REALLY juicy once Ambrose embraces his natural heel within. Again, gonna do a little comparing, HHH is another natural heel and yet he is also capable of moments as a tweener when it's necessary for a story. Ambrose is such a natural at storytelling and psychology that he can at least pass as a believable tweener.
> 
> In the end only time will tell, but you're right about these boys being the future. I'm just sad that they are only some of few out of a giant roster who really have that spark to them. Hopefully new NXT arrivals over time will make me change my opinion.


Well there's Wyatt and after last night it's pretty obvious what creatives mindset is around Harper, and we still have Graves and Zayn in developmental and don't forget Cesaro. there is great talent on the roster but you'rte right, no one is setting themselves apart like the Shield are when it comes to the overall package.


----------



## Bushmaster

tbp82 said:


> I'm in support of a Reigns push more than anyone but there is something to. the Reigns "stealing their Thunder" now its not my boy Reigns fault he's got that it factor but it is tellimg when Ambrose is going crazy in the ring, Seth is trying to break his neck with flips to get a reaction and all Reigns does is get in the ring and crowd goes ape s.... he screams crowd goes ham.


Rollins and Dean will get those reactions eventually. Not sure how people can say Reigns has "it" but Dean and Seth don't. Reigns was booked very strongly for what seemed like a couple months so of course the crowd would notice him more. With all 3 shining more often now instead of just 1 I can see them all being very over as individuals. 

I can see Rollins come out for a singles match and the crowd giving him a good to great reaction, same with Dean.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SoupBro said:


> Surprised Seth didn't get booed out of the building when he did the 3 Amigos. It's cool that he did them, can he be a long lost Guerrero?
> 
> Watched the match again last night, simply amazing. Went to the Raw thread and of course some people had to complain about Reigns "stealing" their thunder. I was never a fan of that super push streak after SS but even I can't complain about last night. All 3 members shined bright, I think the crowd noticed all of them and not just Roman which is great.
> 
> I love that we have been seeing Rollins finisher a lot the last few weeks. Always thought its a simply but deadly finisher. I wish there was a way for it to look more organic, not kicking someone in the head and have them bend over and be in that position for what seems forever lol. Would be cool if Reigns or Dean could help him set up the move by kneeing someone in the gut or something.


I like how Seth's finisher is finally getting some emphasis--for a while it was being ignored even when he was winning matches with it :lol



Calabrose said:


> Even though I agree with most of what you said I'll have to also agree with Raven and Sparrow. I have been keeping up somewhat with what's going on with Bryan, but I tune in for the Shield right now. In saying that, there's nothing wrong with some favoring Bryan over the Shield. He brings much value to the table. It's insane how some crowds get over him.
> 
> Things did look kind of bleak with the Shield for a while, but I kept believing that things would turn around for the better with them. They have much much more to do in their careers, still, but I feel that in the now they're doing extremely well for themselves. I don't think it's going to be any different when they finally have solo careers especially because there's always that chance that they'll pull a DX and reunite. They haven't solidified themselves completely yet, but they're definitely getting there.


I'm already envisioning how they can reunite in the future, because I really think they're one of those stables that define a generation. It would be such a huge moment.



SoupBro said:


> I know none of them have won the big title yet. But do you think the Shield can actually be considered one of the Goat stables in WWE history? If there was an Evolution DVD and a Shield DVD that came out the same day I'd get the Shield one in an instant and I don't really buy wrestling DVDs.
> 
> I just can't remember a stable lasting this long and doing so well. We went years with stables that looked promising only to get jobbed out or just plain suck whether it's Nexus, The Corre, Legacy, New Nexus or the SES.
> 
> *Oh yes Reaper, I noticed Reigns when Dean was getting slapped. He was a revolt good cheerleader last night. It's obvious why he isn't in these matches, it's great that he is still kind of a part of it with his reactions and facial expressions. The guy has obviously been learning from Dean who was the goat cheerleader when it was mainly Rollins and Reigns tag teaming.


I would, personally. They've made an incredible impact throughout their tenure. I would get a Shield DVD without even thinking about it much. They've definitely shattered expectations because they're actually living up to their full potential as a stable, unlike the ones you mentioned.

And I didn't see Roman stealing anyone's thunder. I'm sure Seth and Dean were getting loads of love.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Blommen said:


> Well there's Wyatt and after last night it's pretty obvious what creatives mindset is around Harper, and we still have Graves and Zayn in developmental and don't forget Cesaro. there is great talent on the roster but you'rte right, no one is setting themselves apart like the Shield are when it comes to the overall package.


That's what I mean by some of few. Wyatt, Cesaro, Bryan... and then there's Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns. Kind of sad when I can only think of barely a handful of names to carry out the future of the WWE right now. But as I said that's just my opinion as of right now. Maybe more names will come out of developmental and shine bright. For now, it's all about my Shield boys.


----------



## 99chocking

My first post in this huge ass thread, all I can say is, i marked like a bitch when Dean kept coming back from those slaps then that brutal clothesline from the rope :mark: that crowd reaction as well!


----------



## Bushmaster

99chocking said:


> My first post in this huge ass thread, all I can say is, i marked like a bitch when Dean kept coming back from those slaps then that brutal clothesline from the rope :mark: that crowd reaction as well!


Def a cool spot, loved it when he did it on SD and it was even better here with the hot crowd and Seth and Roman reacting to it helped too. Never thought Dean could play a crazy face :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Read someone mentioning Shield DvD's. Do I want them? HELL YEAH. I would spend my life savings on Shield merch.


----------



## CALΔMITY

99chocking said:


> My first post in this huge ass thread, all I can say is, i marked like a bitch when Dean kept coming back from those slaps then that brutal clothesline from the rope :mark: that crowd reaction as well!


Me too man, me too! :mark:

Man that was...just...just...kada


----------



## Natsuke

This stable I feel is 10x better than Evolution, but that's just me.

I felt like Evolution was kinda forced and was all about rubbing it into our face that Orton and Batista were the future; the hand-picked guys by Vince and HHH to at the top.

The Shield just kinda blew up on its own, simply because they've meshed so well. It's ridiculous. A Psycho, a titan and an artist.


----------



## jcmmnx

SoupBro said:


> I know none of them have won the big title yet. But do you think the Shield can actually be considered one of the Goat stables in WWE history? If there was an Evolution DVD and a Shield DVD that came out the same day I'd get the Shield one in an instant and I don't really buy wrestling DVDs.
> 
> I just can't remember a stable lasting this long and doing so well. We went years with stables that looked promising only to get jobbed out or just plain suck whether it's Nexus, The Corre, Legacy, New Nexus or the SES.
> 
> *Oh yes Reaper, I noticed Reigns when Dean was getting slapped. He was a revolt good cheerleader last night. It's obvious why he isn't in these matches, it's great that he is still kind of a part of it with his reactions and facial expressions. The guy has obviously been learning from Dean who was the goat cheerleader when it was mainly Rollins and Reigns tag teaming.


Shield destroys Evolution in match quality. Evolution had the big angle with Batista, and made two main eventers. I'd say at least two of the Shield will have to win the world title before WWE says they're on Evolution's level. For me The Shield is the best group since the Hart Foundation, and probably top 5 of all time.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I love the build up to the lariat. perfect psychology.

i'm calling it now. he could easily play a 'break the rules' kind of face in the future and get it over big time.


----------



## Blommen

Natsuke said:


> This stable I feel is 10x better than Evolution, but that's just me.
> 
> I felt like Evolution was kinda forced and was all about rubbing it into our face that Orton and Batista were the future; the hand-picked guys by Vince and HHH to at the top.
> 
> The Shield just kinda blew up on its own, simply because they've meshed so well. It's ridiculous. A Psycho, a titan and an artist.


well, i don't know about that entirely. Sure, I don't think anyone backstage figured that the group would have this amount of longevity but they were booked ridiculously strongly. beating Cena, Sheamus, Ryback (when that used to mean something), Big Show, Kane, they even took out Undertaker. they were absolute monsters back then, and a big reason why Bryan got over was because he was the one to finally slay the three-headed dragon.


----------



## Oxidamus

Yea, Shield vs. Kane & NAO seems like a really randomly thrown together match, even though they're "part of the Authority", it has always felt like Kane has no real interaction with HHH and Stephanie, and the New Age Outlaws always played it off as if they just came back because they felt like it, instead of coming back as lackeys for the Authority, so because of that it just feels like it's Shield vs. A tag team + some other guy match #300.

I have no doubt it'll be a decent match, and honestly it's interesting to see Kane as a heel against the Shield at this WrestleMania considering only 11 months prior, Kane was a face and lost the titles (with Bryan) to the Shield.

That being said, I really like how all three guys have basically went from being the bringers of their so-called "_justice_" to actually being legitimate defenders of justice now. It's sweet.


All in all, not particularly interested in Shield v Kane & NAO, but it should be interesting. It's disappointing that Wyatt's vs. Shield was rushed to Elimination Chamber. It would have been a SPECTACLE at WM30. Though I think WWE knew that and didn't want them to take the shine. Or maybe they just really have that much belief in Bray that they absolutely needed him to go against Cena at WM30...
Everyone knows my opinions on Bray, but I enjoyed that match. 2nd best match of the year, easily, by FAR, and not far from the #1 spot.

Here's hoping they don't quite break up yet, Ambrose has surprised me at how good he is as a face, and Reigns still needs Ambrose and Rollins to use their (or, Rollins') sympathy to fuel his fire.


----------



## jcmmnx

Eddie Ray said:


> I love the build up to the lariat. perfect psychology.
> 
> i'm calling it now. he could easily play a 'break the rules' kind of face in the future and get it over big time.


That's what a lot of the movez fans don't get. It was more the build up and heat they built up getting that reaction than the move itself. Ambrose has really impressed me as a face in peril always fighting scraping and working from the bottom. Rollins is great at it too, but he just happens to be one of the very best hot tag guys also.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

:banderas, If anyone dares to compare Rollins to Jeff Hardy ever again I will bite his haid off.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RUSEV said:


> That being said, I really like how all three guys have basically went from being the bringers of their so-called "_justice_" to actually being legitimate defenders of justice now. It's sweet.


That has such a nice ring to it.


----------



## Blommen

psycho bunny said:


> :banderas, If anyone dares to compare Rollins to Jeff Hardy ever again I will bite his haid off.


of all the first impressions we heard about them early on, that comparrison still stands out as the most unfair and wrong. Seth is 20 times the in-ring ring worker Jeff hardy ever was and has already made huge strides on the mic. The label spot monkey has never been more misgplaced.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Blommen said:


> of all the first impressions we heard about them early on, that comparrison still stands out as the most unfair and wrong. Seth is 20 times the in-ring ring worker Jeff hardy ever was and has already made huge strides on the mic. The label spot monkey has never been more misgplaced.


True, have you seen Jeff Hardy lately fpalm


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reaper Jones said:


> Sounds to me like they're achieving their objective of cooling off Bryan's heat slowly.



Oh no absolutely not. Even at his hottest, I always preferred The Shield over Bryan. And like I mentioned in my post, all this has made me get behind Bryan and want him to succeed even more, but I enjoy The Shield's mic work and segments more than Bryan generally.

But still, I am a Bryan mark. Was absolutely pulling for him at the Rumble and disgusted when Batista won. And make no mistake, the WWE have tried cooling off Bryan's heat numerous times and failed. And now that he's finally in a match with HHH, they won't cool it off anymore since HHH always wants to be in one of the hottest matches on the card. So I'm not worried about that.

It's just that I have a personal preference for The Shield


----------



## Banez

has someone been comparing Jeff Hardy into Rollins then?


----------



## JacqSparrow

RUSEV said:


> Yea, Shield vs. Kane & NAO seems like a really randomly thrown together match, even though they're "part of the Authority", it has always felt like Kane has no real interaction with HHH and Stephanie, and the New Age Outlaws always played it off as if they just came back because they felt like it, instead of coming back as lackeys for the Authority, so because of that it just feels like it's Shield vs. A tag team + some other guy match #300.
> 
> I have no doubt it'll be a decent match, and honestly it's interesting to see Kane as a heel against the Shield at this WrestleMania considering only 11 months prior, Kane was a face and lost the titles (with Bryan) to the Shield.
> 
> *That being said, I really like how all three guys have basically went from being the bringers of their so-called "justice" to actually being legitimate defenders of justice now. It's sweet.*
> 
> 
> All in all, not particularly interested in Shield v Kane & NAO, but it should be interesting. It's disappointing that Wyatt's vs. Shield was rushed to Elimination Chamber. It would have been a SPECTACLE at WM30. Though I think WWE knew that and didn't want them to take the shine. Or maybe they just really have that much belief in Bray that they absolutely needed him to go against Cena at WM30...
> Everyone knows my opinions on Bray, but I enjoyed that match. 2nd best match of the year, easily, by FAR, and not far from the #1 spot.
> 
> Here's hoping they don't quite break up yet, Ambrose has surprised me at how good he is as a face, and Reigns still needs Ambrose and Rollins to use their (or, Rollins') sympathy to fuel his fire.


:agree: Their turn works so well because they have always been proponents of "justice", except that now, they're on the "right" side of it.

Wyatts/Shield is easily my favorite match of the year thus far.

And there's definitely no way Seth should be compared to Jeff now, because he's leagues above that in mic skills alone. And of course, his ring ability speaks for itself.


----------



## Joshi Judas

tbp82 said:


> I'm in support of a Reigns push more than anyone but there is something to. the Reigns "stealing their Thunder" now its not my boy Reigns fault he's got that it factor but it is tellimg when Ambrose is going crazy in the ring, Seth is trying to break his neck with flips to get a reaction and all Reigns does is get in the ring and crowd goes ape s.... he screams crowd goes ham.



fpalm

Reigns had his turn to get over and now it's Dean and Seth's turn. Reigns is over coz of his it-factor and his eye catching moveset that's put away many a big name. Also his strong booking has played a part in it too. You're making an extremely unfair comparison tbh.

Ambrose and Rollins have the it-factor too, but they are getting to show off their arsenal and pick up wins themselves just now. So it will take some time before they can get reactions like Reigns.


EDIT: BTW, anyone catch Reigns' reaction when Ambrose was smiling while taking those Cesaro slaps like a madman? Reminded me of when he was kinda corpsing/marking out over Rollins' dives during Shield/Wyatts 2 :lol He seems legit happy with his stablemates' antics at times :


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Banez said:


> has someone been comparing Jeff Hardy into Rollins then?


Almost everybody in the beginning and there are still idiots out there that still do that fpalm


:banderas I really need to check this guy's old stuff he sure has been growing on me


----------



## cindel25

Get your shine on Slutty Bussy








































psycho bunny said:


> :banderas I really need to check this guy's old stuff he sure has been growing on me


So you're giving up Dean then? Alright more for me.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I have arrived bitches (need to catch up with the thread, looking like we got some great discussion last night) 










Where do I begin with this weeks Raw.

Firstly, Ambrose calling Trips out on his shit of getting his buddies involved with the Kane crap from the promo segment. :clap :clap
Nice bit of continuity there from the backstage segment with Tom on SD. I LOVE CONTINUITY!!! 

The match was awesome. No doubt about it Ambrose mid-way with Cesaro begging for more, slapping his own face. I marked. :mark: I absolutely LOVE how he is managing to hold onto his 'heel type fangs' and still inject the off-the-wall-i'm-not-quite-the-good-guy into this face/tweener Shield. :banderas

I'm really glad Ambrose is sticking two fingers up to those who said he wouldn't be able to work as face/tweener. Like, HA! eat shit :flip:flip:flip

AGAIN with the nod to Nige. He's definitely pulling that lariat off more flawlessly now. Really great to watch. 

Rollins with the big showcase and BLACKOUT to get the victory  
So, they really did change the name huh? 

Rollins doing the "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD" to the "WE THE PEOPLE"

Three Amigos
Cesaro Swing
Nothing more needs to be said :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Just want to say I like how they are keeping Reigns out of the fold. They are kind reverting him back to his character of old, the one they debuted him with. The sort of "I've speak when I want to". The worked so well for him.

Them moving towards face/tweener is just fantastic. It's allowed them to open up their move sets. The fact we are getting to see Ambrose actually wrestle more. This is what I have been wanting for so long, same goes for Rollins. They barely touched their movesets as heels and now we are seeing them really dig in and play to the crowd. Ambrose had a nice spot last night where he actually listened to the crowd and played of the "lets go shield" chants. That was nicely done. He has been doing that a lot lately, at least from Shield/Wyatts. 

Can't get enough of TEAM AMBROLLINS :cheer :cheer :cheer
*COUGH*
I mean Ambrose and Rollins as a tag team :cool2:cool2
I like how they are both agile guys who can run the ropes and work off each other. Sure the whole power and speed of Reigns and Rollins was superb, but this is just a different style of tag. You have a decent technical wrestle in Ambrose who can work the power and the mat, whilst Rollin still brings his pace. I like how Ambrose can mix it up that little bit more than Reigns.

Reigns' *"OH SHIT SOOOOOOONNN"* when they were setting Cesaro up for the table. :banderas



-

Catching up with the thread....





Blommen said:


> These guys are just so far ahead of the curve from anyone else in the company right now, It is literally like watching the future unfold in front of you. I'll admit there have been moments where my faith faltered a bit, thought they stagnated for a while, didn't agree with how creative handled them respectively and if you had asked me a month ago what i would i think of them turning full face i would have vehemently gone against it in favor of splitting them up. right now they seem to be only eclipsed by Bryan in terms of entertainment each week and they are a legit thread for stealing the show any night just like Bryan was a year or so ago. They have turned into something much bigger than i would have ever thought possible and i have no problem with them sticking together for another six months before starting to build towards an inevitable break-up.



This is a class post. 

The Shield have undoubtedly been a breath of fresh air. You really can tell that everything they are given, they commit themselves too. Right down to little details. 

For me they have brought the product back to what it is all about, the wrestling and stoy telling and how key it is that these two go hand in hand. You really cannot have one without the other. Booking is important, characters are important, being able to hold your own on the ring and mic are important. Bam, bam, bam. 

To be honest The Shield have been near enough the only reason that I have been tuning in since their debut, (granted that's cause I'm a Mox-mark) but for a long time they have been the backbone for the WWE. No complaining, just getting in their and getting their shit done within reason. It's nice to see young guys who whilst they want to make a name for themselves, they understand that they can still do that by putting people over, by losing at the right times, by not having the main event match. 

You make yourself the main event and make people take notice of you.
They have definitely done this without question. 






Calabrose said:


> Same here. Well, I mean...I have other priorities, but I can definitely re-watch it and be just as entertained if not more. I love when young guys throw in a little nostalgia with signature moves of legends. Ambrose totally outshined Miz's figure four and Seth's Three Amigos was just amazing. Ambrose trying to box at Cesaro... :lmao That part was hilarious. Still, though, that bit where Ambrose just fucking slapped himself because no fucks given by this psychopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas
> We need more of shit like this with Ambrose. The crowd needs something to really familiarize with. I mean everyone knows Dean is the crazy un-orthodox one, but we could use more moments like this that (over time) could potentially derive huge pops.
> 
> Really, though, over time all three of these boys are going to be legends in their own right.
> 
> 
> :ambrose3 damn straight


This part stole it for me :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Get your shine on Slutty Bussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're giving up Dean then? Alright more for me.



I will never ever give up on Dean :homer


----------



## Blommen

Ambrose laughing at the slaps gave me flashbacks to Brad Pitt laughing hysterically at getting the shit kicked out of him by a mobster in Fight Club. there is an erie similarity between that scene and those gifs. There is some harrowing drama hiding in that mans eyes, and i can't wait to see it displayed on tele.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> I will never ever give up on Dean :homer


Me either Bunny.
To be honest I never really take my eyes off of him. 










He just stands there and for me steals it. 
God. #whatanidiot :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

I've always felt the Seth and Jeff comparisons were dead wrong. No doubt people compared the 2 simply because they were both "high flyers" and weren't good on the mic. Problem was that Seth could actually have a great normal match, he didn't need weapons or a ladder at all to get the crowd interested. 

Seth has improved so much on the mic I wouldn't know who to compare him too now. He's as close to being the complete package than anyone atm.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Me either Bunny.
> To be honest I never really take my eyes off of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just stands there and for me steals it.
> God. #whatanidiot :lmao


I hate it when he's ringside, because I pay more attention to him then to the match :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

> “A couple of weeks ago, John Moxley, he goes by Dean Ambrose now in WWE, sent me a lovely text saying he’d done a move in tribute to me on RAW. He wrote, “let the record show that yours was the original.” It was nice. Made me smile. And am proud of what he’s achieved now too. After he was signed, and I hope he won’t mind me telling this story, but after he was signed he texted me to tell me how, many years earlier, he and I had shared a deep conversation in a strip club in Ohio that had profoundly affected his career. He told me how he was in a really tough place in his life, thinking about quitting wrestling, and after listening to everything I’d gone through to get where I was, he somehow felt inspired and never looked back.”
> — Nigel McGuinness


This.


----------



## lhama

Loved the spot. A psychotic variation of Hulking up. Best I've seen since Warrior.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> This.


:banderas love it


----------



## cindel25

psycho bunny said:


> I will never ever give up on Dean :homer


Just checking boo! Well we got two more sister wives last night and Bane boo did stay up for you. 

I'm still not understanding why they are going to turn on FLAWLESS HAIR and yes, I'm still pissed they are having separate signings during the WM week. 

Did anyone hear FLAWLESS HAIR yelled "Aww shit son" before wrecking Cesaro?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


> Just checking boo! Well we got two more sister wives last night and Bane boo did stay up for you.
> 
> I'm still not understanding why they are going to turn on FLAWLESS HAIR and yes, I'm still pissed they are having separate signings during the WM week.
> 
> Did anyone hear FLAWLESS HAIR yelled "Aww shit son" before wrecking Cesaro?


Just posted about the OH SHIT SON Cindel.
I was rolling :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Just checking boo! Well we got two more sister wives last night and Bane boo did stay up for you.
> 
> I'm still not understanding why they are going to turn on FLAWLESS HAIR and yes, I'm still pissed they are having separate signings during the WM week.
> 
> Did anyone hear FLAWLESS HAIR yelled "Aww shit son" before wrecking Cesaro?


We got more sisters who? :cheer And I know bane is just too sweet.


----------



## Joshi Judas

psycho bunny said:


> Almost everybody in the beginning and there are still idiots out there that still do that fpalm
> 
> 
> :banderas I really need to check this guy's old stuff he sure has been growing on me



Check out his matches against Austin Aries, Bryan Danielson and especially Tyler vs Davey from ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII.

And I'm assuming you've seen the gif where he moonsaults off a fat guy's stomach :lol


----------



## cindel25

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just posted about the OH SHIT SON Cindel.
> I was rolling :lmao :lmao :lmao


I knew it! He seems to get away with cursing.... Not really PG eh? :dance



psycho bunny said:


> We got more sisters who? :cheer And I know bane is just too sweet.


Belladonna29 & Tambrose


----------



## tbp82

The Hardy/Rollins comparisons are spot on. Both best quality is their daredevil style. Hardy has tons more charisma Rolllins is better on the mic. Rollins will be lucky if he reaches Hardy levels in singles competition.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> “A couple of weeks ago, John Moxley, he goes by Dean Ambrose now in WWE, sent me a lovely text saying he’d done a move in tribute to me on RAW. He wrote, “let the record show that yours was the original.” It was nice. Made me smile. And am proud of what he’s achieved now too. After he was signed, and I hope he won’t mind me telling this story, but after he was signed he texted me to tell me how, many years earlier, he and I had shared a deep conversation in a strip club in Ohio that had profoundly affected his career. He told me how he was in a really tough place in his life, thinking about quitting wrestling, and after listening to everything I’d gone through to get where I was, he somehow felt inspired and never looked back.”
> — Nigel McGuinness
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

Wow...to think that he had almost given up the one thing he loves most. I don't even want to imagine our world if he had never discovered wrestling.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Blommen said:


> Ambrose laughing at the slaps gave me flashbacks to Brad Pitt laughing hysterically at getting the shit kicked out of him by a mobster in Fight Club. there is an erie similarity between that scene and those gifs. There is some harrowing drama hiding in that mans eyes, and i can't wait to see it displayed on tele.



Oh yep that's one of my favorite Fight Club scenes where Tyler Durden keeps getting beaten to a pulp but that smile never leaves his face. Ambrose seems like a very smart man and is letting out his crazy side in very small amounts. When it becomes full blown we'll have a maniac running wild in the roster :banderas


----------



## Blommen

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh yep that's one of my favorite Fight Club scenes where Tyler Durden keeps getting beaten to a pulp but that smile never leaves his face. Ambrose seems like a very smart man and is letting out his crazy side in very small amounts. When it becomes full blown we'll have a maniac running wild in the roster :banderas


It's the eyes man, it's the way he looks at the guy beating him and just laughing and looking at him with this look that just screams "you have no idea where I've been and your silly mind will never understand why i'm lauughing or the force of an unstable mind". FUCK! :mark: There's a small part of me that wishes Dean would've gotten the role of crazed cult leader because we all know how much great TV there's to be found there!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


> Wow...to think that he had almost given up the one thing he loves most. I don't even want to imagine our world if he had never discovered wrestling.


Pretty sure Ambrose mentions this night in his shoot. Clearly had a profound effect on him considering he usually mentions is quite a lot. Nige is awesome too (of course as Brit I'm biased but whatevs :lol)



Blommen said:


> It's the eyes man, it's the way he looks at the guy beating him and just laughing and looking at him with this look that just screams "you have no idea where I've been and your silly mind will never understand why i'm lauughing or the force of an unstable mind". FUCK! :mark: There's a small part of me that wishes Dean would've gotten the role of crazed cult leader because we all know how much great TV there's to be found there!


The smile and letting his tongue hang out whilst forcefully slapping himself in the face. :mark:

He's more of the loner psycho in my opinion rather than the leader.
You know the person in the alleyway lingering the shadows. 
Sees all, knows all.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Blommen said:


> There's a small part of me that wishes Dean would've gotten the role of crazed cult leader because we all know how much great TV there's to be found there!


Follow the Ambrose. :ambrose


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok bitches, rep me :lol

Shield vs Wyatts dark match along with the Rollins promo afterwards. Of course this is fan footage, and shot from a great height but you can still see clear enough.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok bitches, rep me :lol
> 
> Shield vs Wyatts dark match along with the Rollins promo afterwards. Of course this is fan footage, and shot from a great height but you can still see clear enough.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Quoth the Raven again. fpalm:lmao

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah double post sorry.

You're welcome TNR


----------



## cindel25

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok bitches, rep me :lol
> 
> Shield vs Wyatts dark match along with the Rollins promo afterwards. Of course this is fan footage, and shot from a great height but you can still see clear enough.


You're team SLUTTY BUSSY so I can't :sadpanda


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



TheVipersGirl said:


> Has anyone seen this? Seth did a promo after their dark match with The Wyatts at Brooklyn Monday Night RAW.


Rollins.. I never expected to love him THAT much.. 
Never in my life.
Just fucking great. 
He was so fucking brilliant on Raw. :banderas

*SYMBOL OF EXCELLENCE* :lenny :lenny :lenny
I love how that simple fist bump got such a fucking epic name. 
We need a Symbol of excellence smilie as soon as possible.

I almost cried out of happiness when Ambrose crashed Cesaros fucking back into the ground. 
Fuck money, silver, and fuck even Gold and Platinum, you can't buy any of those feelings my body experiences when Deans impacts are thundering through his opponents. 
Nope, it's fucking priceless.



Eulonzo said:


> :mark: @ Ambrose & Cesaro with the slap bit.
> 
> That is exactly one of the reasons why I fucking love Dean Ambrose.


Exactly. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> “A couple of weeks ago, John Moxley, he goes by Dean Ambrose now in WWE, sent me a lovely text saying he’d done a move in tribute to me on RAW. He wrote, “let the record show that yours was the original.” It was nice. Made me smile. And am proud of what he’s achieved now too. After he was signed, and I hope he won’t mind me telling this story, but after he was signed he texted me to tell me how, many years earlier, he and I had shared a deep conversation in a strip club in Ohio that had profoundly affected his career. He told me how he was in a really tough place in his life, thinking about quitting wrestling, and after listening to everything I’d gone through to get where I was, he somehow felt inspired and never looked back.”
> — Nigel McGuinness
> 
> This.


TMR, thank you so much for sharing that quote.
Wasn't Ambrose talking about this in his 3 hour interview? 
I slightly remember him talking about somebody in a club who opend his eyes about everything.
It makes me so fucking happy, I'm speechless.
Ambrose never forgets who was use- or helpful in his life. May the person know it or not.

We all meet people who affect us, our lifes, our paths, our directions and we should never forget them.
And when the right time comes, we can give something back to these persons, and even if it's only a little bit of an insider, it's the action that counts, and I respect the fucking hell out of this guy even more now... don't you dare talking shit about him in my presence from now on. 
That attitude, it's just unbelievable...


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Almost everybody in the beginning and there are still idiots out there that still do that fpalm
> 
> 
> :banderas I really need to check this guy's old stuff he sure has been growing on me


:banderas



tylermoxreigns said:


> I have arrived bitches (need to catch up with the thread, looking like we got some great discussion last night)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I begin with this weeks Raw.
> 
> Firstly, Ambrose calling Trips out on his shit of getting his buddies involved with the Kane crap from the promo segment. :clap :clap
> Nice bit of continuity there from the backstage segment with Tom on SD. I LOVE CONTINUITY!!!
> 
> The match was awesome. No doubt about it Ambrose mid-way with Cesaro begging for more, slapping his own face. I marked. :mark: I absolutely LOVE how he is managing to hold onto his 'heel type fangs' and still inject the off-the-wall-i'm-not-quite-the-good-guy into this face/tweener Shield. :banderas
> 
> I'm really glad Ambrose is sticking two fingers up to those who said he wouldn't be able to work as face/tweener. Like, HA! eat shit :flip:flip:flip
> 
> AGAIN with the nod to Nige. He's definitely pulling that lariat off more flawlessly now. Really great to watch.
> 
> Rollins with the big showcase and BLACKOUT to get the victory
> So, they really did change the name huh?
> 
> Rollins doing the "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD" to the "WE THE PEOPLE"
> 
> Three Amigos
> Cesaro Swing
> Nothing more needs to be said :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Just want to say I like how they are keeping Reigns out of the fold. They are kind reverting him back to his character of old, the one they debuted him with. The sort of "I've speak when I want to". The worked so well for him.
> 
> Them moving towards face/tweener is just fantastic. It's allowed them to open up their move sets. The fact we are getting to see Ambrose actually wrestle more. This is what I have been wanting for so long, same goes for Rollins. They barely touched their movesets as heels and now we are seeing them really dig in and play to the crowd. Ambrose had a nice spot last night where he actually listened to the crowd and played of the "lets go shield" chants. That was nicely done. He has been doing that a lot lately, at least from Shield/Wyatts.
> 
> *Can't get enough of TEAM AMBROLLINS :cheer :cheer :cheer
> *COUGH**
> I mean Ambrose and Rollins as a tag team :cool2:cool2
> I like how they are both agile guys who can run the ropes and work off each other. Sure the whole power and speed of Reigns and Rollins was superb, but this is just a different style of tag. You have a decent technical wrestle in Ambrose who can work the power and the mat, whilst Rollin still brings his pace. I like how Ambrose can mix it up that little bit more than Reigns.
> 
> Reigns' *"OH SHIT SOOOOOOONNN"* when they were setting Cesaro up for the table. :banderas


Another awesome reaction post.

Team Ambrollins ftw! :dance And that wonderful quote... :clap Gosh, life would have been much bleaker if he had given up.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> Rollins.. I never expected to love him THAT much..
> Never in my life.
> Just fucking great.
> He was so fucking brilliant on Raw. :banderas
> 
> *SYMBOL OF EXCELLENCE* :lenny :lenny :lenny
> I love how that simple fist bump got such a fucking epic name.
> We need a Symbol of excellence smilie as soon as possible.
> 
> I almost cried out of happiness when Ambrose crashed Cesaros fucking back into the ground.
> Fuck money, silver, and fuck even Gold and Platinum, you can't buy any of those feelings my body experiences when Deans impacts are thundering through his opponents.
> Nope, it's fucking priceless.
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> TMR, thank you so much for sharing that quote.
> Wasn't Ambrose talking about this in his 3 hour interview?
> I slightly remember him talking about somebody in a club who opend his eyes about everything.
> It makes me so fucking happy, I'm speechless.
> Ambrose never forgets who was use- or helpful in his life. May the person know it or not.
> 
> We all meet people who affect us, our lifes, our paths, our directions and we should never forget them.
> And when the right time comes, we can give something back to these persons, and even if it's only a little bit of an insider, it's the action that counts, and I respect the fucking hell out of this guy even more now... don't you dare talking shit about him in my presence from now on.
> That attitude, it's just unbelievable...



NEYYYYY :banderas :cheer

Yeah, he talked about it in the shoot. 
How Nigel was at the top of the indies where Mox (at the time) wanted to be and how Nige was completely unhappy even though he had achieved that. And he said something to him about quitting because he thought he wasn't ever going to get any higher than he currently was at the time of their conversation and even if he did was he gonna be happy anyway? 

Makes me think of how he also says in the shoot - "I don't think WWE give two shits about me anyway so.." 

Incredible really and a testament to his talent and hard work.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: The Shield PICS/GIFS and discussion Thread VI*



NeyNey said:


> TMR, thank you so much for sharing that quote.
> Wasn't Ambrose talking about this in his 3 hour interview?
> I slightly remember him talking about somebody in a club who opend his eyes about everything.
> It makes me so fucking happy, I'm speechless.
> Ambrose never forgets who was use- or helpful in his life. May the person know it or not.
> 
> We all meet people who affect us, our lifes, our paths, our directions and we should never forget them.
> And when the right time comes, we can give something back to these persons, and even if it's only a little bit of an insider, it's the action that counts, and I respect the fucking hell out of this guy even more now... don't you dare talking shit about him in my presence from now on.
> That attitude, it's just unbelievable...





tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah, he talked about it in the shoot.
> How Nigel was at the top of the indies where Mox (at the time) wanted to be and how Nige was completely unhappy even though he had achieved that. And he said something to him about quitting because he thought he wasn't ever going to get any higher than he currently was at the time of their conversation and even if he did was he gonna be happy anyway?
> 
> Makes me think of how he also says in the shoot - "I don't think WWE give two shits about me anyway so.."
> 
> Incredible really and a testament to his talent and hard work.


I'm getting all worked up and emotional now. God damn it.


----------



## Yuiren

I don't think there's anything left to say about Raw or these guys overall. They were born stars, there's no question about it. Their hype is off the charts :lol

Although I am a bit annoyed about Dean kind of being shown as the weakest member of the group, I too hope they'll keep it fresh and swap Seth and Dean's roles every now and then. Then again, wasn't this their second match together as a team so maybe I'm complaining too soon.

And since there has been some comparing, even though I used to be the biggest Jeff Hardy fan, I don't think he was ever as exciting in the ring as Seth.

But Dean's still my number one :cool2


----------



## Bushmaster

Yuiren said:


> I don't think there's anything left to say about Raw or these guys overall. They were born stars, there's no question about it. Their hype is off the charts :lol
> 
> Although I am a bit annoyed about Dean kind of being shown as the weakest member of the group, I too hope they'll keep it fresh and swap Seth and Dean's roles every now and then. Then again, wasn't this their second match together as a team so maybe I'm complaining too soon.
> 
> And since there has been some comparing, even though I used to be the biggest Jeff Hardy fan, I don't think he was ever as exciting in the ring as Seth.
> 
> But Dean's still my number one :cool2


Dean has been shining lately. Yeah he was looked as the weakest for about a month but they have improved. Still sucks to hear JBL bury the guy a champ though, never thought i'd be liking Cole but he was actually trying to make sense of the whole thing rather than just bury his reign as US Champ. Dean does need a new finisher, Seth's and Roman's could make a crowd pop. Dean's just looks kind of silly especially on bigger guys. Looks deadly against the Kofis of the world but bad/average on everyone else.

Seth, The Architect > Jeff Hardy, Willow the Wisp, Jeff Harvey, The Charismatic Enigma, The Rainbow Haired Warrior 

Honestly, Seth is just better than everyone else right now. Best member of the Shield easily :rollins


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Title of this video: Shield being baby face looks weird. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cindel25

tylermoxreigns said:


> Title of this video: Shield being baby face looks weird. :lmao :lmao :lmao


I know ya'll peep that Dean was about go into his :dance specialness mode.


----------



## Frantics

@Tyler, magnificent review post once again, GOAT post ^^, know I'm late but whatev, I mark out just looking at you marking from your post, it's so great


----------



## Yuiren

SoupBro said:


> Dean has been shining lately. Yeah he was looked as the weakest for about a month but they have improved. Still sucks to hear JBL bury the guy a champ though, never thought i'd be liking Cole but he was actually trying to make sense of the whole thing rather than just bury his reign as US Champ. Dean does need a new finisher, Seth's and Roman's could make a crowd pop. Dean's just looks kind of silly especially on bigger guys. Looks deadly against the Kofis of the world but bad/average on everyone else.
> 
> Seth, The Architect > Jeff Hardy, Willow the Wisp, Jeff Harvey, The Charismatic Enigma, The Rainbow Haired Warrior
> 
> Honestly, Seth is just better than everyone else right now. Best member of the Shield easily :rollins


Yes, I usually hate Cole (and love JBL because he's so obnoxious) but he's the only one defending Dean's title reing, haha.

The thing about Jeff is, I always loved him, but most of the time when he was wrestling or giving a promo it was always kind of mediocre to me, but I either just ignored it or just thought "oh well, I love you anyways." Of course this is just how I recall it, maybe he is more talented than I remember. But Seth is just that damn good, I mean he just honest to god surprises me every time in the ring.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So just finished watching the dark match the guys commentary over the match is hilarious
I about died with laughter when he said "whoever these dudes are in real life their girlfriends are satisfied"
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I feel like ever since the Shield stopped being distinctly heels, Seth Rollins has just come into his own. Before... I liked him but I always felt very much aware that he was playing a character. A scowling, angry, tough guy character that always felt at least a touch forced.

Now that they're essentially faces now, I'm feeling like a lot more of Seth's natural personality is coming out in how he operates in the ring and especially on the mic. He's being a lot more natural with his characterisation now, and it really shows how much more comfortable he is by how much he's absolutely fucking excelled lately while doing so.


----------



## Joshi Judas

tylermoxreigns said:


> So just finished watching the dark match the guys commentary over the match is hilarious
> I about died with laughter when he said "whoever these dudes are in real life their girlfriends are satisfied"
> :lmao :lmao :lmao



Yeah that was hilarious :lmao

And he once screamed "Have my babies" during Rollins' promo too :lmao :lmao

But Seth's girlfriend is kada kada As hot as any WWE diva :woolcock


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WWE is clearly push Seth as Face.
They only needed a month to the audience cheer him.

And now there are rumors that he and Dean will turn heel again fpalm

I understand that Dean is going to be heel again, but Seth 

How and why is that WWE will make Seth heel again?


----------



## Banez

i always take rumours with a grain of salt.


----------



## DareDevil

Hello? :side:



> WWE United States Champion Dean Ambrose recently spoke with TheReminder.com for a lengthy interview to promote this Tuesday's WWE SmackDown tapings in Boston. Below are some highlights:
> 
> *Potential cracks in The Shield:*
> "On the real, from the day we started this and had this opportunity, it was 'O.K., screw everybody else in the world. We're going to take over this company and this business for the next 10 years, whatever it is. We'll fight whatever battles we need to fight together and we'll stick together and have each other's backs in circumstances.' It was an all-for-one, one-for-all mentality. And we've done that and it's been successful. I think you see that and it comes off as very real, cause it is real. Does that mean we have to be finishing each other's sentences and smiling and happy, high fiving all the time? No. Did Guns N' Roses like each other every night? No. Did the Kinks like each other? No. Ray Davies and his brother hated each other, but onstage, magic. As long as the three of us can get to the ring together, that magic that happens when all three of us are together is going to happen, whether we were arguing about who gets to sit in the front seat earlier in the night. By the time we get out in front of the audience, that magic's going to happen."
> 
> *Having a lot of female fans and not using social media:*
> "I probably don't have any more of a bigger following on the Internet than anybody else does, I just probably have a stranger one. I don't know where that comes from. Maybe it's just the kind of person I attract. I'm aware that that's there, but I try to not pay too close attention to it, unless for simple entertainment purposes. As far as social media and all that, I understand connecting with fans on a different level, but I don't feel the need to open myself up to the opinion of everybody in the world with a phone or computer. I just don't get that; being connected to everybody on such a superficial level like that. It's not really for me. There's a kind of mystery when you don't put yourself out like that. When you don't put yourself out like that, people start to kind of create their own version of you in their head of what you really are like or who you really are and things about you become rumors and all that becomes true. People's perception of me they haven't even realized is probably so, or it might be kind of real, but maybe they know but [maybe] they don't. No one really has any idea about me. To me, what I give you is what happens onscreen and past that, anything you're coming up with in your own head you're creating in your own mind. But it's cool. I'd rather have too many weird fans than no fans at all. I love all those crazy girls."
> 
> *His promos:*
> "It's the same thing as performing in the ring. As the old saying goes, 'You're just yourself with the volume turned up.' To me, I try not to do anything that is not authentic. If it's not something I would feel like saying or doing, then I either won't do it or I'll try to work it into a way that feels right. When I'm doing promos or whatever – you just have to put yourself there. That's the way I do it anyway. Even down to the little things, you have to put yourself in the moment whether it's a promo where you're supposed to be pissed off about something, you need to get yourself there mentally so you're pissed off so that all the little things and everything you're doing comes off authentically. Me being authentic is really important to everything I'm doing. Everything I do is real in one way or another."


----------



## dizzylizzy87

tylermoxreigns said:


> So just finished watching the dark match the guys commentary over the match is hilarious
> I about died with laughter when he said "whoever these dudes are in real life their girlfriends are satisfied"
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


No way! Lmao. I will have to watch again!:lmao


----------



## Banez

Heya DareDevil


----------



## dizzylizzy87

DareDevil said:


> Hello? :side:


He loves the crazy girls! :cheer:cheer


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> Hello? :side:


hii devil whats wrong? :hmm:


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> hii devil whats wrong? :hmm:


Nothing, it's all good (Y) it's just that when I came in here there was no one.










This little shit.


----------



## Divine Arion

Going to end up echoing what others have said. The Wyatt Family and Shield continue to keep my interest every time I tune into WWE programming. Harper is such a gem of a talent for a man his size and Ambrose/Rollins vs Real Americans was a spectacular display. It's a clear sign just how amazing the future will be for WWE if all these guys are handled properly. 

Rollins is like a ninja kitty. Amazing just how he naturally gets the crowd so pumped. I really would like to see that Heel Rollins rumor get debunked because Seth is just working that face role like a boss. 

Dean's psychotic side slowly peaking through more and more each week. The way he hit that Nigel Lariat and how the crowd marked for him. Speaking of which, knowing he dedicated the move to Nigel is really a prescient to how much Ambrose appreciates all those that helped get him to where he is. I do infact remember him mentioning that incident on one of his DVDs. Makes me appreciate and respect him that much more. 

Reigns' getting the chance to display more character through body language and facial expressions. That badass spear and "Awww shit son!" killed me. 

The buildup to the Kane/NAO vs Shield match is going to be good times to watch. I just can't get enough of the Shield being badass faces. With that said, I'm going to hope for the best and trust that the Shield guys will put on an awesome match. I don't expect it to be EC's Shield vs Wyatt's level but still something really enjoyable.


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> Read someone mentioning Shield DvD's. Do I want them? HELL YEAH. I would spend my life savings on Shield merch.


This had better be true... :mark: :mark: :mark: I'm a little broke, but who cares- Shield DVD's!




tylermoxreigns said:


> This.



Ambrose seems like a seriously sweet and loyal guy to his friends, going off of a few interviews where he either speaks about his friends or they speak about him. He doesn't seem like the kind of guy to let success go to his head either, which I like. Nothing worse than someone getting too big of an ego and forgetting about those that helped them get to where they are today.


----------



## truelove

Seth was perfect last night... he executes all his moves to perfection and the three amigos looked so smooth it brought flashes of the great eddie guerrero.. I so pray to god that VInce and CO dont fuck up with him because hes one of the faces that people wont get bored of and turn on unlike the others they proudce


----------



## briana98_98

I'm so incredibly late but I've watched RAW a few times and man o man The Shield are freaking boss! I agree with everyone over the last couple of pages. I swear it seems they just get better and better each week. Every week we see something new from them whether it be a move, a facial expression from Dean heck something wacky in general from Dean,or Roman being Roman lol. The Aw shit son got me so fired up lol. Nigel's lariat was bananas and Seth flippin all over the place again like a damn ninja. Moxley is crepping around the edges of Ambrose lol. The slapping in the face while laughing oh man when they finally let him go off the rails its going to be EPIC!

I don't know about everyone else but I feel they are going somewhere with the whole not defending the US title. They talk about it all the time! Major props to Cole for defending Ambrose every time. It went from never being talked about to now everytime they are onscreen someone makes a reference about it. I am one of the few who don't want a unification. The Mid Card needs belts to go after and creative needs to make them meaningful again. They shouldn't be carried around like jewelry and sadly that's what they are being resorted to. I don't blame Ambrose for not defending, I blame the powers that be. If they don't give him a direction with that title its going to go nowhere. Sorry off the soapbox now. 

I am super excited for Smackdown Friday! 3MB is soo incredibly screwed haha! I can't wait for the decimation of 3MB and I hope it happens on Smackdown.


----------



## briana98_98

I'm so incredibly late but I've watched RAW a few times and man o man The Shield are freaking boss! I agree with everyone over the last couple of pages. I swear it seems they just get better and better each week. Every week we see something new from them whether it be a move, a facial expression from Dean heck something wacky in general from Dean,or Roman being Roman lol. The Aw shit son got me so fired up lol. Nigel's lariat was bananas and Seth flippin all over the place again like a damn ninja. Moxley is crepping around the edges of Ambrose lol. The slapping in the face while laughing oh man when they finally let him go off the rails its going to be EPIC!

I don't know about everyone else but I feel they are going somewhere with the whole not defending the US title. They talk about it all the time! Major props to Cole for defending Ambrose every time. It went from never being talked about to now everytime they are onscreen someone makes a reference about it. I am one of the few who don't want a unification. The Mid Card needs belts to go after and creative needs to make them meaningful again. They shouldn't be carried around like jewelry and sadly that's what they are being resorted to. I don't blame Ambrose for not defending, I blame the powers that be. If they don't give him a direction with that title its going to go nowhere. Sorry off the soapbox now. 

I am super excited for Smackdown Friday! 3MB is soo incredibly screwed haha! I can't wait for the decimation of 3MB and I hope it happens on Smackdown.:lmao:lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

From the dark match after Smackdown tonight












Fuck. This. Shit.













Cena always gotta latch on to somebody else's shine.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the dark match after Smackdown tonight


Sorry but I am :cheer:faint::cheer

In this photo are my TOP 2 currently in WWE 

Yes I like John Cena and Dean Ambrose


----------



## Tambrose

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the dark match after Smackdown tonight
> 
> 
> Fuck. This. Shit.
> 
> 
> Cena always gotta latch on to somebody else's shine.



oh God no... :bs:

(had to remove pics as it won't let me 'quote' them yet)


----------



## Set For Seth

Lol looking at Sethie he looks like he's thinking "wtf is this fruity loops doing here".


----------



## Shenroe

Dean ambrose really has a weird body. 1 day he seems big, then the next friday he will look kinda small size wise. Funny


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the dark match after Smackdown tonight


What the fuck? Get him out of there. :gun:


----------



## -XERO-

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the dark match after Smackdown tonight


----------



## Smoogle

John Cena defeated by the wyatts desperate for help he goes to the one group that he knows who equally hates the wyatts more then him.....Wyatts/Kane vs Shield/John Cena lol


----------



## x78

Cena is like the annoying kid at school who would find out about something cool about 3 months after everyone else, and then get his mom to buy every single item of available merchandise and show up at school with it acting as though he had been the biggest fan since day one.


----------



## midnightmischief

x78 said:


> Cena is like the annoying kid at school who would find out about something cool about 3 months after everyone else, and then get his mom to buy every single item of available merchandise and show up at school with it acting as though he had been the biggest fan since day one.


that is so true. it looks like dean is poking his tongue out at cena, seths like 'what the fuck?'and roman seems to be struggling to keep a straight face...

ugh!! get him away from our boys before the authority gets ideas and starts looking for a tactical vest in cenas size...

:gun::gun:


----------



## DareDevil

midnightmischief said:


> that is so true. it looks like dean is poking his tongue out at cena, seths like 'what the fuck?'and roman seems to be struggling to keep a straight face...
> 
> ugh!! get him away from our boys *before the authority gets ideas and starts looking for a tactical vest in cenas size...*
> 
> :gun::gun:


THE HORROR!! NOOOOOO!! DON'T INVOKE THEM!


----------



## tbp82

After reading reactions to Raw and Roman stealing Dean and Seths thunder is that what WWE is going for? Basically a jealousy angle where Dean and Seth get jealous of Roman getting more attention afyer they do the work?


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> After reading reactions to Raw and Roman stealing Dean and Seths thunder is that what WWE is going for? Basically a jealousy angle where Dean and Seth get jealous of Roman getting more attention afyer they do the work?


:floyd1

Jesus, get off fantasy land for a while dude.


----------



## -XERO-

JacqSparrow said:


> Dean and Seth as Ryu and Ken. Yessir.


In that case.....


















*Roman is Akuma, but calmer.*

Haha!


----------



## Wynter

So, did people forget Roman is still part of the Shield? My god, can that man do anything without being bashed and nitpicked? This isn't specifically towards you, tbp82, it's more for the people I saw in the Raw thread.

I mean, my god, the dude is sitting on the sidelines while Seth and Dean are shining and entertaining the crowd(same on SmackDown too). He's not even doing things outside the ring to distract the fans or put attention on himself. All the focus is on Seth and Dean while Roman reacts to certain things from the match.

Shit, Seth is getting put over on commentary like no other and is now starring in all the promos/segments, being positioned in the middle and in the "leader" role, even his damn finisher has a name now.


But it's okay for him to get special focus because he's deemed "worthy" unk2 
If Reigns was in the same role, he would be getting "shoved down our throats" and "why are they making Reigns the leader and not Ambrose?" comments.

Dean is also getting time to show more moves in the ring while also displaying shades of his crazy side.
It's great! Our boy even got the crowd behind him :banderas

Since EC, Roman has been shifted more towards the background while Dean and Seth got their turns in the spotlight. More so Seth than, Dean.(Which is awesome because they ALL got their turns at being in the forefront. First Dean, then Roman and now Seth.)

I mean damn, is Roman not allowed to get pops anymore :lol Dique "stealing their thunder." fpalm. The crowd loved Seth and Dean last night. Roman only got the fans more hyped and excited with his great spots and energy.

Plain and simple.

Once again tbp82 boo, I'm not coming for you lol You just reminded me about some of the posters from the Raw thread.
And I'm not trying to discredit anyone's opinions. Just stating my own 

Just enjoy the excellence of the Shield people! :


----------



## midnightmischief

watching raw at the moment, just got up to the bit with the shield and rybaxl.. lol at cole, he reminds me of Dorothy from the wizard of oz... instead of 'lions and tigers and bears, oh my' its ambrose and rollins and reigns... (just missing the 'oh my')


----------



## jamal.

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the dark match after Smackdown tonight


Tbh I kinda expected this to happen. The Shield is the hottest thing in WWE so Cena gotta get some of it to cool them down like always. Now I'm expecting them to team up with Cena soon against the Wyatts. But I rather for them to just break up instead of that shit.


----------



## Belladonna29

x78 said:


> Cena is like the annoying kid at school who would find out about something cool about 3 months after everyone else, and then get his mom to buy every single item of available merchandise and show up at school with it acting as though he had been the biggest fan since day one.


It does seem like any act that gets serious momentum and is dubbed "cool" by the majority of WWE fans are eventually thrown into Cena's orbit with the hope that their credibility will be siphoned by him. 

It happened with Punk. 

It happened with Bryan.

And now it's happening with The Shield...ugh. 

As long as it keep it confined to house shows to send every one home happy, it's not big deal. And it does make sense that the face Shield would help another face take on The Wyatts.

But I don't want to Shield becoming Cena's new fad that the writers try to latch him onto so he'll get booed less. 

And I don't want to Shield to start telling corny jokes and going for cheap pops. 

I'm not trying to sound like a typical smark who sees Cena as the plague--but please keep this dude away from The Shield. They don't need him


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Title of this video: Shield being baby face looks weird. :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the dark match after Smackdown tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck. This. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cena always gotta latch on to somebody else's shine.












Unsee. Must unsee. This is utterly disturbing.

GO AWAY, CENA.



-UNDEAD- said:


> In that case.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roman is Akuma, but calmer.*
> 
> Haha!


:mark: Akuma!!

And are people still thinking that Roman was stealing anyone's thunder on Raw? Yeesh. He was just cheerleading most of the time, if we've been watching the same show.


----------



## tbp82

DareDevil said:


> :floyd1
> 
> Jesus, get off fantasy land for a while dude.


Is it that far fetched? I find it hard to believe that Roman coming in after a match is over is just something their doing. It could very well be storyline.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tbp82 said:


> Is it that far fetched? I find it hard to believe that Roman coming in after a match is over is just something their doing. It could very well be storyline.


Hasn't Roman always done that though?

Heck, Dean's done the same and they've covered that already.


----------



## midnightmischief

just watched the raw match again. don't know if anyone noticed but roman was cracking up when dean started hitting himself then it looks like he says in zebs direction 'what do you expect?'

hahaha love it


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm you can come at me all you want sweetheart.I think its cute. I just think there's something to this whole Roman not in match then hitsove after deal.


----------



## midnightmischief

tbp82 said:


> Is it that far fetched? I find it hard to believe that Roman coming in after a match is over is just something their doing. It could very well be storyline.


what??? he is part of the team and gets in there to celebrate with the guys - if there happens to be an opponent in the ring who makes the mistake of touching seth (cesaro) then they are going to get their beats...

simple as that.


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> just watched the raw match again. don't know if anyone noticed but roman was cracking up when dean started hitting himself then it looks like he says in zebs direction 'what do you expect?'
> 
> hahaha love it


...I have to watch that again :lol

I cannot wait for SD!! 



Spoiler: SD



Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose defeated Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre in a match that actually saw 3MB get a lot of offense in. Kane put them in a match with Rybaxel after, which they won again.

Looks like we're getting quite a bit of Shield!


----------



## midnightmischief

woohoo can't wait for sd


----------



## midnightmischief

BTW Jacq, just read your signature... love the nod to hp...


----------



## Joshi Judas

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the dark match after Smackdown tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck. This. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cena always gotta latch on to somebody else's shine.




So you're not happy with the dark match and the aftermath? :cena3

Seriously though, tagging in a dark match makes sense coz of the whole Wyatts thing but for the love of all that's holy, we don't need Cena putting his fist together with the boys and posing fpalm


----------



## Killmonger

I couldn't careless about something that happened in a dark match.

We know Cena uses fan/hometown favorites to pander to crowds.


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> BTW Jacq, just read your signature... love the nod to hp...


:lol It was literally the first thing that came to mind when I watched that scene. The little berks.



Quoth the Raven said:


> So you're not happy with the dark match and the aftermath? :cena3
> 
> Seriously though, tagging in a dark match makes sense coz of the whole Wyatts thing but for the love of all that's holy, we don't need Cena putting his fist together with the boys and posing fpalm


Keep Cena AWAY. At any point. Unless they're triple-powerbombing him, I'm not interested.

I need to go scrub that sight out of my eyes again.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the dark match after Smackdown tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck. This. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cena always gotta latch on to somebody else's shine.



Ugh al we need is scooby doo and that pic would have been complete fpalm facking bullshiet WWE. So I watched raw last night i got a reaction that i had to stop getting wet on the boys :lol yes i was :mark: that hard


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

psycho bunny said:


> Ugh al we need is scooby doo and that pic would have been complete fpalm facking bullshiet WWE. So I watched raw last night i got a reaction that i had to stop getting wet on the boys :lol yes i was :mark: that hard
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol, I know what you mean, I am on holiday from work and have spent the most of the last two days watching clips of them on you tube as well as hanging out on this thread. lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

midnightmischief said:


> lol, I know what you mean, I am on holiday from work and have spent the most of the last two days watching clips of them on you tube as well as hanging out on this thread. lol




I'm supposed to follow class :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wagg

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the dark match after Smackdown tonight


OMG! Just imagine if we would have had that scene if Cena turned heel. :mark:


----------



## Lea_Ty

*need to crack this new account egg, this beautiful thread is a perfect place to did it*

haiya there! been lurking since part V
right now The Shield segments is the only one I'm interested in, storyline wise,in ring performances, backstage antics, they sold it all out. also excited over how they allow Dean to show more moves lately, love that boy and his psycho character but that berserk!auntie move jumping and random punching only make him looked weak in the eyes of casual viewers  (maybe that's why he didn't get as loud pop as his fellow hounds?) 

also, sister said Dean looked like a cute baby *run*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Lea_Ty said:


> *need to crack this new account egg, this beautiful thread is a perfect place to did it*
> 
> 
> 
> haiya there! been lurking since part V
> 
> right now The Shield segments is the only one I'm interested in, storyline wise,in ring performances, backstage antics, they sold it all out. also excited over how they allow Dean to show more moves lately, love that boy and his psycho character but that berserk!auntie move jumping and random punching only make him looked weak in the eyes of casual viewers  (maybe that's why he didn't get as loud pop as his fellow hounds?)
> 
> 
> 
> also, sister said Dean looked like a cute baby *run*



:lol welcome 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blommen

Definitely not too crazy with the Cena cozying up the guys, not just my personal opinion but also because it just doesn't fit the characters. A group of gritty anti heroes like the Shield would never hang around with clean cut baby face like cena, it just doesn't fit. I mean i get it that they were the last to feud with Wyatt but still... that picture is just cringeworthy.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Blommen said:


> Definitely not too crazy with the Cena cozying up the guys, not just my personal opinion but also because it just doesn't fit the characters. A group of gritty anti heroes like the Shield would never hang around with clean cut baby face like cena, it just doesn't fit. I mean i get it that they were the last to feud with Wyatt but still... that picture is just cringeworthy.



True not to mention that they beat up cena last year, does WWE really think we have the memory of a goldfish fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Lea_Ty said:


> *need to crack this new account egg, this beautiful thread is a perfect place to did it*
> 
> haiya there! been lurking since part V
> right now The Shield segments is the only one I'm interested in, storyline wise,in ring performances, backstage antics, they sold it all out. also excited over how they allow Dean to show more moves lately, love that boy and his psycho character but that berserk!auntie move jumping and random punching only make him looked weak in the eyes of casual viewers  (maybe that's why he didn't get as loud pop as his fellow hounds?)
> 
> also, sister said Dean looked like a cute baby *run*


Welcome! :cheer


And he IS a cute little boy  




Blommen said:


> Definitely not too crazy with the Cena cozying up the guys, not just my personal opinion but also because it just doesn't fit the characters. A group of gritty anti heroes like the Shield would never hang around with clean cut baby face like cena, it just doesn't fit. I mean i get it that they were the last to feud with Wyatt but still... that picture is just cringeworthy.


Yes. Precisely. 




psycho bunny said:


> True not to mention that they beat up cena last year, does WWE really think we have the memory of a goldfish :fpalm


I'm gonna say yes, they do *sigh*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

ewww that pic with Cena & Shield. THey should always and i mean ALWAYS in the ring with him put him through a triple powerbomb.


----------



## Eddie Ray

welcome Ex Lurker.

also, does anyone know what happened to Asenath? just wondering. missing her wit.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's okay, just a dark match and all :lol All kinds of shit happens in dark matches and segments for the amusement of the live crowd :lol


----------



## Banez

The horror of that Cena/Shield pic -.-


----------



## Lea_Ty

thank you :dance I'm done lurking this thread is just that awesome 


> welcome Ex Lurker.





> welcome





> Welcome!
> 
> 
> And he IS a cute little boy


 indeed :agree:

but her first impression was Dean looked like a middle aged man though so when she said that while we were watching Raw last night I'm kinda :shocked::lmao

they can joint cena on a base of mutual hatred towards Wyatt but all that buddy buddy pose is a big no no :side:
hope its just an after the show pic


----------



## Lea_Ty

**double post* :doh
still trying to navigating around


----------



## Terminator GR

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the dark match after Smackdown tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck. This. Shit.
> 
> Cena always gotta latch on to somebody else's shine.


In all the years I have been watching pro wrestling, I cant remember a more parasitic, cancerous presence than john cena. The guy literally just... exists there for the kids' money. He is a human PG product, boring, stale, has zero character development, cuts exactly the same awful promos, smiles like a goof and makes every feud he is in a joke. 

Just fucking retire allready you son of a bitch, we cant stand you anymore.


----------



## Screwball

A lot of lively comments in this thread, you guys are great. :cena3

Keep calm and believe in The Shield.


----------



## Blommen

Tobit said:


> A lot of lively comments in this thread, you guys are great. :cena3
> 
> Keep calm and believe in The Shield.


"You can only find a lively crowd like this in the Shield Thread! any fans of Flawless Hair, am i right!?" :cena2


----------



## Banez

I actually posted same thing twice.. must be my connection thats messing with me -.-


----------



## Blommen

no there's something wrong with the page it seems. problems with updating the changes in my end as well.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Blommen said:


> "You can only find a lively crowd like this in the Shield Thread! any fans of Flawless Hair, am i right!?" :cena2


"There's a lot of electricity in the Shield thread tonight. Cheer or boo me, I will keep fighting for the Universe and everybody who believes in me. I'll fight for the five year old Hannah who's fighting cancer but travelled 3000 miles just to see me. NEVER GIVE UP. HUSTLE LOYALTY RESPECT." :cena3 :cena3 :cena3


----------



## Blommen

Christ, he's such a fucking dork. The Shield are just way to cool for him. Fuck off John, your neon colored shirts are not appreciated at all!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lea_Ty said:


> **double post* :doh
> still trying to navigating around


Welcome lurker.

Great avi. Is that your dog? Border Collie?


----------



## dizzylizzy87

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, did people forget Roman is still part of the Shield? My god, can that man do anything without being bashed and nitpicked? This isn't specifically towards you, tbp82, it's more for the people I saw in the Raw thread.
> 
> I mean, my god, the dude is sitting on the sidelines while Seth and Dean are shining and entertaining the crowd(same on SmackDown too). He's not even doing things outside the ring to distract the fans or put attention on himself. All the focus is on Seth and Dean while Roman reacts to certain things from the match.
> 
> Shit, Seth is getting put over on commentary like no other and is now starring in all the promos/segments, being positioned in the middle and in the "leader" role, even his damn finisher has a name now.
> 
> 
> But it's okay for him to get special focus because he's deemed "worthy" unk2
> If Reigns was in the same role, he would be getting "shoved down our throats" and "why are they making Reigns the leader and not Ambrose?" comments.
> 
> Dean is also getting time to show more moves in the ring while also displaying shades of his crazy side.
> It's great! Our boy even got the crowd behind him :banderas
> 
> Since EC, Roman has been shifted more towards the background while Dean and Seth got their turns in the spotlight. More so Seth than, Dean.(Which is awesome because they ALL got their turns at being in the forefront. First Dean, then Roman and now Seth.)
> 
> I mean damn, is Roman not allowed to get pops anymore :lol Dique "stealing their thunder." fpalm. The crowd loved Seth and Dean last night. Roman only got the fans more hyped and excited with his great spots and energy.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> Once again tbp82 boo, I'm not coming for you lol You just reminded me about some of the posters from the Raw thread.
> And I'm not trying to discredit anyone's opinions. Just stating my own
> 
> Just enjoy the excellence of the Shield people! :


This. :agree:


----------



## Powers of Pain

I had to laugh out loud when I heard about the Cena/Shield Dark Match. I wondered how long it would be once the Shield turned face that Cena attached himself to them! First Bryan, now the Shield, he's a regular parasite. 

Though after this weeks RAW I have to admit he does look good in a sheep mask!


----------



## Banez

Powers of Pain said:


> Though after this weeks RAW I have to admit he does look good in a sheep mask!


I hope it's a gimmick change. John Sheepa. Hustle loyalty bäähähäää


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> It's okay, just a dark match and all :lol All kinds of shit happens in dark matches and segments for the amusement of the live crowd :lol


Not to ours :lol



Lea_Ty said:


> thank you :dance I'm done lurking this thread is just that awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed :agree:
> 
> but her first impression was Dean looked like a middle aged man though so when she said that while we were watching Raw last night I'm kinda :shocked::lmao
> 
> they can joint cena on a base of mutual hatred towards Wyatt but all that buddy buddy pose is a big no no :side:
> hope its just an after the show pic


Smart choice :dance

And just show her these:



















Middle-aged? Nah 



Blommen said:


> "You can only find a lively crowd like this in the Shield Thread! any fans of Flawless Hair, am i right!?" :cena2


Flawless Hair, you say?


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> welcome Ex Lurker.
> 
> also, does anyone know what happened to Asenath? just wondering. missing her wit.


I know right? Also BabyFrirefly and Luces. What happen to them?

On another note, I have re watched The Shield vs Real Americans more than twice and PsychoDean still gets me, it'll always get me.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Powers of Pain said:


> I had to laugh out loud when I heard about the Cena/Shield Dark Match. I wondered how long it would be once the Shield turned face that Cena attached himself to them! First Bryan, now the Shield, he's a regular parasite.
> 
> Though after this weeks RAW I have to admit he does look good in a sheep mask!


He should just keep that forever. Makes him slightly more bearable to look at. The "This is awesome" chants when he was in the mask :lmao

I've see Luces on Tumblr. And ff.net.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Firefly was a wrestler in training so maybe she's running the indy circuit and taking bookings.

Anyway the SD spoilers have got me pretty hyped :mark: :mark: Shield being badasses again :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> I know right? Also BabyFrirefly and Luces. What happen to them?
> 
> On another note, I have re watched The Shield vs Real Americans more than twice and PsychoDean still gets me, it'll always get me.



Yeah i miss firefly and her awesome anecdotes about Dean, she was such a sweety and was one of the first that welcomed me in here. Luces was awesome too with her cool videos.

When Dean was getting slapped :banderas loved it
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Firefly was a wrestler in training so maybe she's running the indy circuit and taking bookings.
> 
> Anyway the SD spoilers have got me pretty hyped :mark: :mark: Shield being badasses again :mark:


Someday, Bunny, you will leave us behind to do this too 

SD :mark: :mark: It needs to come sooner!


----------



## Banez

SD shouldn't be taped in first place


----------



## TNA is Here

As if I couldn't hate Cena more. :cuss:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Someday, Bunny, you will leave us behind to do this too
> 
> 
> 
> SD :mark: :mark: It needs to come sooner!



I will do some amateur wrestling so don't get ahaid of yourself :lol besides if i would leave i would at least take the time to say goodbye to all of you.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I will do some amateur wrestling so don't get ahaid of yourself :lol besides if i would leave i would at least take the time to say goodbye to all of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Awww. You're the best. Here, have some Dean










I have faith in you, girl!


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> I know right? Also BabyFrirefly and Luces. What happen to them?


I dunno about firefly, but Luces is fairly active on tumblr.



JacqSparrow said:


> Awww. You're the best. Here, have some Dean


Love that gif.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> *Firefly was a wrestler in training so maybe she's running the indy circuit and taking bookings.*
> 
> Anyway the SD spoilers have got me pretty hyped :mark: :mark: Shield being badasses again :mark:


Oh, I knew about that, so she must have gotten really busy. Oh, she also told me that she would get in trouble if she got caught posting in here. I don't know. But as long as is the former.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Awww. You're the best. Here, have some Dean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have faith in you, girl!



Firefly,luces and asenath might be gone, but we've got some awesome people in the place sparrow,banez and frannie i love all of you ^^


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

psycho bunny said:


> Firefly,luces and asenath might be gone, but we've got some awesome people in the place sparrow,banez and frannie i love all of you ^^


I won't be training to become wrestler.. bit too old for that now :lol

So i guess you are just stuck with me now :lol

These first 3 names are former posters who became wrestlers?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Banez said:


> I won't be training to become wrestler.. bit too old for that now :lol
> 
> 
> 
> So i guess you are just stuck with me now :lol
> 
> 
> 
> These first 3 names are former posters who became wrestlers?



No hun just firefly :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wasn't included in the list...









Do I not have your love, bunny?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calabrose said:


> I wasn't included in the list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I not have your love, bunny?



I was talking about the newer family members hun i will always love you *huuuugs*


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I was talking about the newer family members hun i will always love you *huuuugs*


Oh...well alright then.

*hug*


Alright back to drawing.


----------



## Deptford

I wasn't included either 

Bunny loves few..


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calabrose said:


> Oh...well alright then.
> 
> *hug*
> 
> 
> Alright back to drawing.



What you're drawing? Will you post it in here?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> I wasn't included either
> 
> Bunny loves few..



Deppie i was talking about the newer family members you know i love all of you ^^ 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> What you're drawing? Will you post it in here?


It's...silly. Yeah I'll post it when it's finished. Might take a while, though.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Love you too, Bunny!!!! *hug*



Calabrose said:


> Oh...well alright then.
> 
> *hug*
> 
> 
> Alright back to drawing.


Good. 










Or are you working on the pony one?


----------



## Deptford

do we know this bunny? do we?! How can we know this if there isn't a list?! :cuss::cuss::cuss:

 
we do love lists around here though :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Dept being so needy :lol You're adorbs.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> do we know this bunny? do we?! How can we know this if there isn't a list?! :cuss::cuss::cuss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we do love lists around here though :lol



Fine.. Sparrow, banez, fran, zero, the queen, caly, punky, mox, vicky, deppie, wynter, raven, ney, res I YOU ALL! You happy now boo? XD


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## YoungGun_UK

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the dark match after Smackdown tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck. This. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cena always gotta latch on to somebody else's shine.


:lel :cornette :cena3


----------



## WhyMe123

The shield carry themselves like Men. Which is why they have a huge female following.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Fine.. Sparrow, banez, fran, zero, the queen, caly, punky, mox, vicky, deppie, wynter, raven, ney, res I YOU ALL! You happy now boo? XD
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:cheer:cheer:cheer I am on the list!! I love you too bunny.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Love you too, Bunny!!!! *hug*
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you working on the pony one?


You'll see.


----------



## Deptford

psycho bunny said:


> Fine.. Sparrow, banez, fran, zero, the queen, caly, punky, mox, vicky, deppie, wynter, raven, ney, res I YOU ALL! You happy now boo? XD
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nice list, Bunny (Y)

Woo, I'm on there! :dance:dance:dance

Mwah!


----------



## Joshi Judas

I hope we get a video of that dark match/segment.

Tbf, I do think we'll be getting a Cena/Shield vs Kane/Wyatts 8 man tag on Raw sometime after Mania. Seems inevitable.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Fine.. Sparrow, banez, fran, zero, the queen, caly, punky, mox, vicky, deppie, wynter, raven, ney, res I YOU ALL! You happy now boo? XD
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm...I'm first on the list





















Quoth the Raven said:


> I hope we get a video of that dark match/segment.
> 
> Tbf, I do think we'll be getting a Cena/Shield vs Kane/Wyatts 8 man tag on Raw sometime after Mania. Seems inevitable.


Oh hell no. Please no. I just might hara-kiri myself.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> I hope we get a video of that dark match/segment.
> 
> Tbf, I do think we'll be getting a Cena/Shield vs Kane/Wyatts 8 man tag on Raw sometime after Mania. Seems inevitable.


Me too, not because of Cena but because go The Shield and Wyatts. mainly for The Shield.

Also: Finally got off my lazy butt and I'm watching FMA!


----------



## Joshi Judas

@Sparrow

It will happen sometime or the other, might as well start polishing your katana now :lol


@Vicky

I hope you're watching FMA Brotherhood, the one with 64 episodes instead of just FMA which is a 50 episode series. Brotherhood is true to the manga, more polished graphics, gives you closure and I find it better as well.

If not, then do watch Brotherhood once you're done with FMA.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> @Sparrow
> 
> 
> 
> It will happen sometime or the other, might as well start polishing your katana now :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vicky
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're watching FMA Brotherhood, the one with 64 episodes instead of just FMA which is a 50 episode series. Brotherhood is true to the manga, more polished graphics, gives you closure and I find it better as well.
> 
> 
> 
> If not, then do watch Brotherhood once you're done with FMA.



We're doing the fma discussion again? I think fma is just as good as brotherhood


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

You know you're alone in thinking that Bunny :lol I do like FMA, but find Brotherhood better :lol I think you can watch FMA as long as you watch Brotherhood too, but if you watch Brotherhood first, it isn't necessary to watch FMA. Don't kill me now :lol

You know what? I'll actually start watching the earlier FMA now and let you know. Been a long time, I wanna see if my opinion still holds up (Y)

Back to the Shield :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> You know you're alone in thinking that Bunny :lol I do like FMA, but find Brotherhood better :lol I think you can watch FMA as long as you watch Brotherhood too, but if you watch Brotherhood first, it isn't necessary to watch FMA. Don't kill me now :lol
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? I'll actually start watching the earlier FMA now and let you know. Been a long time, I wanna see if my opinion still holds up (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the Shield :lol



I watched fma first and then brotherhood and yes the graphics are prettier and all, but i got more invested in fma :lol both animes aren't in my top 10 though it was fun to watch but it didn't impressed me like other shows.. Then again I'm not that big of a fan of that genre


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> @Sparrow
> 
> It will happen sometime or the other, might as well start polishing your katana now :lol


Dean, quick, preserve my life and turn on them now so we can have the dramatic breakup storyline before the world has to be cursed with that monstrosity on TV.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> @Sparrow
> 
> It will happen sometime or the other, might as well start polishing your katana now :lol
> 
> 
> @Vicky
> 
> I hope you're watching FMA Brotherhood, the one with 64 episodes instead of just FMA which is a 50 episode series. Brotherhood is true to the manga, more polished graphics, gives you closure and I find it better as well.
> 
> If not, then do watch Brotherhood once you're done with FMA.


Well, my bro told me to watch FMA first then Brotherhood later. which is what I'll do. I'm on episode 6 already. I might just get done with FMA by the end of the week because I like it so far.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Roman's tatts... enaldo


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Roman's tatts... enaldo


There, there, you can do it! Slow and steady :cheer


----------



## simottaja

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the dark match after Smackdown tonight


----------



## Tru365

Terminator GR said:


> In all the years I have been watching pro wrestling, I cant remember a more parasitic, cancerous presence than john cena. The guy literally just... exists there for the kids' money. He is a human PG product, boring, stale, has zero character development, cuts exactly the same awful promos, smiles like a goof and makes every feud he is in a joke.
> 
> Just fucking retire allready you son of a bitch, we cant stand you anymore.


Hi! New member, long time wrestling fan. Shameless Shield fangirl. Claiming Dean as my puddin'  'Community Dick' nickname has me rolling!

In regard to this pic and John Cena. When I saw this pic last night, I was surprised how visceral my reaction was. The first thing out my mouth was "Hell no!". His latching onto them will suck the edginess right out of them.


I completely agree with what you said about him, he's a walking cardboard cutout at this point. The strange thing is, he didn't start out this way. I looked back at some of his stuff from 2008 and before, he had depth. He had good feuds with Jericho and such. Don't know what the hell happened.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Welcome :cheer You'll have to wait a loooooooooooong time to claim Dean in any way though :lmao

Cena got stale and cartoonish because he hasn't changed up his character in almost 10 years. Quite unlike the Shield, who have been very dynamic. So keep him away before his staleness spreads to them like chickenpox.


----------



## DoubtGin

post-RAW match, not the best quality, though


----------



## DareDevil

Tru365 said:


> Hi! New member, long time wrestling fan. Shameless Shield fangirl. Claiming Dean as my puddin'  'Community Dick' nickname has me rolling!
> 
> In regard to this pic and John Cena. When I saw this pic last night, I was surprised how visceral my reaction was. The first thing out my mouth was "Hell no!". His latching onto them will suck the edginess right out of them.
> 
> 
> I completely agree with what you said about him, he's a walking cardboard cutout at this point. The strange thing is, he didn't start out this way. I looked back at some of his stuff from 2008 and before, he had depth. He had good feuds with Jericho and such. Don't know what the hell happened.


Hello, and no sweetie, Dean ain't your pudding yet.


----------



## Tru365

WhyMe123 said:


> The shield carry themselves like Men. Which is why they have a huge female following.


So true!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Tru365 said:


> Hi! New member, long time wrestling fan. Shameless Shield fangirl. Claiming Dean as my puddin'  'Community Dick' nickname has me rolling!
> 
> 
> 
> In regard to this pic and John Cena. When I saw this pic last night, I was surprised how visceral my reaction was. The first thing out my mouth was "Hell no!". His latching onto them will suck the edginess right out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree with what you said about him, he's a walking cardboard cutout at this point. The strange thing is, he didn't start out this way. I looked back at some of his stuff from 2008 and before, he had depth. He had good feuds with Jericho and such. Don't know what the hell happened.



Hey welcome, please don't be selfish and get in line for Dean trust me long line


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tru365

AMEN!

Oh... I'm like a ninja  I'll get in there and claim some of Dean soon. LOL.

Hello back . In my head he his, gonna have to come scrub him out. It's so good to find a wrestling thread that has a predominantly female fan base.


----------



## Big Wiggle

Terminator GR said:


> In all the years I have been watching pro wrestling, I cant remember a more parasitic, cancerous presence than john cena. The guy literally just... exists there for the kids' money. He is a human PG product, boring, stale, has zero character development, cuts exactly the same awful promos, smiles like a goof and makes every feud he is in a joke.
> 
> Just fucking retire allready you son of a bitch, we cant stand you anymore.


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Lea_Ty

Quoth the Raven said:


> Welcome lurker.
> 
> Great avi. Is that your dog? Border Collie?


TQ  it was, don't know what it's breed just some mixed japanese dog



JacqSparrow said:


> Smart choice :dance
> 
> And just show her these:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle-aged? Nah


she's not Dean's fan and keep calling him ugly :faint: marking for Rollins though (but then again she like randy orton :side: her taste...)


WWE need to make up their mind and stop changing storylines. They build up a really intense feud between Wyatt and The Shield but then end it just like that. Its rather weird and anti climaxing :stupid:


*ups can't quote pics*


----------



## cindel25

For those of you that really had a problem with women thirsting, posting gifs and chatter in this thread: I made a request to the administrators to have a MOW forum and one of them said "NOT HAPPENING". 

You can read it here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/1182361-men-wrestling-forum-picture-forum.html 

OFFICIAL RESPONSE: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/31937201-post9.html

As you can see the double standards when I asked if they're going to remove the Wrestling Divas forum....

The next time you come at us, you better come correct. 











Have some Shield:












Spoiler: youtube


----------



## truelove

http://replygif.net/i/886.gif
to cena with the shield since im awful using these gifs


----------



## Bearodactyl

DoubtGin said:


> post-RAW match, not the best quality, though


Ambrose's crazy ass in this vid is straight up hilarious. That guy can NOT stand still. Like, not even for a second. :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Lea_Ty said:


> TQ  it was, don't know what it's breed just some mixed japanese dog
> 
> 
> 
> she's not Dean's fan and keep calling him ugly :faint: marking for Rollins though (but then again she like randy orton :side: her taste...)
> 
> 
> WWE need to make up their mind and stop changing storylines. They build up a really intense feud between Wyatt and The Shield but then end it just like that. Its rather weird and anti climaxing :stupid:
> 
> 
> *ups can't quote pics*


It's adorable 

I mark for Seth  Who is far more beautiful than Randy Orton. And talks and wrestles better.

Still a shame we couldn't have gotten Shield/Wyatts II at Mania. I think the crowds would have absolutely exploded for that. And it would have been a great last hurrah for the Shield as a team (for a good while, anyway). I'm just going to trust that the boys will still be their incredible selves and make a huge impact even when their opponents are old enough to be my dad.


----------



## CALΔMITY

my hands hurt... enaldo


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tru365 said:


> I double posted. Still have to get used to this .


And you made it triple :no: Just edit onto your previous post whenever you can (Y)


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> my hands hurt... enaldo


OMG CALY :mark: :dance :rep: Have everything I can give. Even the kitchen sink. Because this is so good.

The detail!!! Roman has horns!! Seth is all winged and pretty! Dean has a unicorn horn!!! Lethal weapon indeed.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calabrose said:


> my hands hurt... enaldo



Waauw caly :banderas i really missed your masterpieces in the thread


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Calabrose said:


> my hands hurt... enaldo


Ahhhh:ex:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thanks guys


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cala's imagination/creativity is running wild :lel

Good work as usual thou. 

Still mad at Shield, but Seth has serious potential to be a much much better/more over Jeff Hardy. Dude has been hyped as of late.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Terminator GR said:


> In all the years I have been watching pro wrestling, I cant remember a more parasitic, cancerous presence than john cena. The guy literally just... exists there for the kids' money. He is a human PG product, boring, stale, has zero character development, cuts exactly the same awful promos, smiles like a goof and makes every feud he is in a joke.
> 
> Just fucking retire allready you son of a bitch, we cant stand you anymore.




At least Cena makes something more than three moves.

I do not understand WWE they want Roman evolve and he only makes three moves and wins the match.

Sorry but hate that Cena gets this Forum is so pointless
At the end of his match (with whoever it is) will be one of the best of the PPV.
Cena vs Bray will be one the best match of Wrestelmania


----------



## Joshi Judas

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cala's imagination/creativity is running wild :lel
> 
> Good work as usual thou.
> 
> Still mad at Shield, but Seth has serious potential to be a much much better/more over Jeff Hardy. Dude has been hyped as of late.


:lmao :lmao

No really, I was wondering what your reaction'd be after the Shield vs RA match :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Bearodactyl said:


> Ambrose's crazy ass in this vid is straight up hilarious. That guy can NOT stand still. Like, not even for a second. :lmao


When he jumps his ass over Erick Rowan and counts the fall.

That a fast count btw Ambrose :lol


----------



## jarrelka

Fucking Cena I HATE THIS STUPID FUCKER DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DOE DKDJSLSPSNSBDBS DKDBDKDKDKDKDKD AAAARRGGGVJAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CALΔMITY

jarrelka said:


> Fucking Cena I HATE THIS STUPID FUCKER DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DOE DKDJSLSPSNSBDBS DKDBDKDKDKDKDKD AAAARRGGGVJAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Joshi Judas

All this Cena hate for a dark match/segment. Jesus Christ.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BTW Ambrose bringing back the Dusty Rhodes impression on WWE coundown - Blunders was absolutely A+. Man I have missed that! :clap :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Got a quick question- was Roman always Leakee on FCW or did he appear/wrestle as Roman Reigns on NXT before his Shield debut?

I saw a segment where Summer Rae was the FCW GM and she brought out Leakee, who was returning from an injury or something and the crowd reacted well. Was he a star before that injury? I have no clue about his developmental career :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SóniaPortugal said:


> At least Cena makes something more than three moves.
> 
> I do not understand WWE they want Roman evolve and he only makes three moves and wins the match.
> 
> Sorry but hate that Cena gets this Forum is so pointless
> At the end of his match (with whoever it is) will be one of the best of the PPV.
> Cena vs Bray will be one the best match of Wrestelmania



Yeah cena has 5 moves XD
@ raven roman had a couple of matches before his shield debut on nxt i don't know much about his former character though 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon

jarrelka said:


> Fucking Cena I HATE THIS STUPID FUCKER DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DOE DKDJSLSPSNSBDBS DKDBDKDKDKDKDKD AAAARRGGGVJAHAHAHAHAHA


IWC in a nutshell 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cala's imagination/creativity is running wild :lel
> 
> Good work as usual thou.
> 
> Still mad at Shield, but Seth has serious potential to be a much much better/more over Jeff Hardy. Dude has been hyped as of late.


Seth Rollins>>x1million>>> Jeff Hardy


----------



## midnightmischief

Calabrose said:


> my hands hurt... enaldo


love it, absolutely love it caly

*this is awesome chants*
:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


:rep

damn, need to spread more rep before coming your way - I will get back to you on that one


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Quoth the Raven said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> No really, I was wondering what your reaction'd be after the Shield vs RA match :lol


Seth did a lot of disrespecting on RAW








And they put poor Cesaro through a table. 



> Seth Rollins>>x1million>>> Jeff Hardy


I agree. But I think he can be more over as well at some point.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> Got a quick question- was Roman always Leakee on FCW or did he appear/wrestle as Roman Reigns on NXT before his Shield debut?
> 
> I saw a segment where Summer Rae was the FCW GM and she brought out Leakee, who was returning from an injury or something and the crowd reacted well. Was he a star before that injury? I have no clue about his developmental career :lol



He appeared as Roman Leakee at one point if I recall correctly. Also I don't think he was that big a prospect in FCW. To be honest I never really watched him that much of FCW.

I believe Roman Reigns didn't really become known until NXT (again didn't really watch NXT that much back then other than Rollins and this was the point Ambrose was doing darks so I'd scour the Internet for any youtube vids of him like a fat kid who needed a shot of sugar :lol)

Edit: just read my answer back and realised its a bag of shit. sorry.


----------



## Blommen

Calabrose said:


> my hands hurt... enaldo


that's incre... wait a minute? are you the poster who made the AJ strap on drawing and the heyman balloon drawing!? I fucking ADORED those!!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

psycho bunny said:


> Yeah cena has 5 moves XD
> @ raven roman had a couple of matches before his shield debut on nxt i don't know much about his former character though
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



LOL I know.
My problem with Roman's what he does not make between these three moves


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


> my hands hurt... enaldo


Okay so these are kinda beautiful Cally, oh my god


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> my hands hurt... enaldo


Dean always gotta bitch about somethng :lol but he's a damn unicorn oh I can't :lol



psycho bunny said:


> Yeah cena has 5 moves XD
> @ raven roman had a couple of matches before his shield debut on nxt i don't know much about his former character though
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They had Roman in the stereotypical pacific islander gimmick. Complete with wrap and all fpalm










thank goodness that they're slowly breaking away racial stereotypes but still a long way to go


----------



## midnightmischief

ugh, never bring that gimmick back wwe... he is soooo above that now.
although, I wouldn't be able to stop hoping for a wardrobe malfunction lol *smacks hand* - naughty!!!

man his legs look really skinny there. thank god he has bulked up.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

firefly can stay gone. ya'll don't want that kinda crazy round here. that's all i'm gonna say about that.


----------



## cindel25

Cala...how could you? After writing that story for you boo?

Slutty Bussy IS A UNICORN! 




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> firefly can stay gone. ya'll don't want that kinda crazy round here. that's all i'm gonna say about that.


Messy. :ambrose3*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> firefly can stay gone. ya'll don't want that kinda crazy round here. that's all i'm gonna say about that.





cindel25 said:


> Messy. :ambrose3*




Oh dear... I used to post on another forum where she was present too.... I'm confused. 
How did I miss this, I'm on here near enough everyday


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> firefly can stay gone. ya'll don't want that kinda crazy round here. that's all i'm gonna say about that.


:agree: Disappeared soon after I called her out on her mess. Not sorry. And that's all I'm going to say too.

Anyway here's John Cena sucking up to the cool kids


----------



## Banez

horrible to even refer John as a member of the Shield. Shield actually has talent.


----------



## PUNKY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> firefly can stay gone. ya'll don't want that kinda crazy round here. that's all i'm gonna say about that.


oh come on you can't just say something like that and leave us wondering, that's what she use to do. :lol :lol :lol oh and caly A+ drawing as always. :clap (Y)

EDIT i'm guessing after reading what sub just said that she wasn't really training to be a wrestler and she probably never met ambrose at all, little bit crazy.


----------



## midnightmischief

SubZero3:16 said:


> :agree: Disappeared soon after I called her out on her mess. Not sorry. And that's all I'm going to say too.
> 
> Anyway here's John Cena sucking up to the cool kids


hahaha love that they made him pay for joining up with them... 'free mai tais' lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh come on you can't just say something like that and leave us wondering, that's what she use to do. :lol :lol :lol oh and caly A+ drawing as always. :clap (Y)


That's a convo best left for chat.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh come on you can't just say something like that and leave us wondering, that's what she use to do. :lol :lol :lol oh and caly A+ drawing as always. :clap (Y)




i'm far from like that. if anyone is interested, pm me, but i won't post it on here


----------



## cindel25

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh dear... I used to post on another forum where she was present too.... I'm confused.
> How did I miss this, I'm on here near enough everyday


 I know boo..I know.. :reigns


BANE BOO: I haven't forgotten about you. Imma send you my nudes...I mean the story tonight. Got caught up yesterday. :dance


----------



## PUNKY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> *i'm far from like that.* if anyone is interested, pm me, but i won't post it on here


oh sorry didn't mean it like that i was just kidding.  @sub yeah i'll remind you at the next chat cos i wanna know everything.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh come on you can't just say something like that and leave us wondering, that's what she use to do. :lol :lol :lol oh and caly A+ drawing as always. :clap (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT i'm guessing after reading what sub just said that she wasn't really training to be a wrestler and she probably never met ambrose at all, little bit crazy.



Lol when did that happen? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

cindel25 said:


> BANE BOO: I haven't forgotten about you. Imma send you my nudes...I mean the story tonight. Got caught up yesterday. :dance


haha, i told ya there's no rush :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh sorry didn't mean it like that i was just kidding.  @sub yeah i'll remind you at the next chat cos i wanna know everything.




nope it's ok, no offense taken boo


----------



## Coach

Found this today, enjoy.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> :
> Anyway here's John Cena sucking up to the cool kids



The fuck is this? Cena you're no fourth member, get off your damn cloud.


----------



## midnightmischief

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Found this today, enjoy.


is it sad that I just put my fist to my screen :agree:


----------



## Banez

midnightmischief said:


> is it sad that I just put my fist to my screen :agree:


sounds pretty normal to me lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wish The Shield would've kicked Cena's ass after that little speech of his. Cena a fourth member of The Shield. There are "thosuands of members outside of the ring"?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tylermoxreigns said:


> He appeared as Roman Leakee at one point if I recall correctly. Also I don't think he was that big a prospect in FCW. To be honest I never really watched him that much of FCW.
> 
> I believe Roman Reigns didn't really become known until NXT (again didn't really watch NXT that much back then other than Rollins and this was the point Ambrose was doing darks so I'd scour the Internet for any youtube vids of him like a fat kid who needed a shot of sugar :lol)
> 
> Edit: just read my answer back and realised its a bag of shit. sorry.





Quoth the Raven said:


> Got a quick question- was Roman always Leakee on FCW or did he appear/wrestle as Roman Reigns on NXT before his Shield debut?
> 
> I saw a segment where Summer Rae was the FCW GM and she brought out Leakee, who was returning from an injury or something and the crowd reacted well. Was he a star before that injury? I have no clue about his developmental career :lol


No you're half right  Roman was a HUGE prospect on FCW & NXT, yes he became Roman Reigns after he came back from injury as a heel and did some legit cocky heel work reminiscent of the Corporate Rock case in point:








http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv06k8_roman-reign-s-interview_sport
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvwhgt_roman-regins-s-interview_sport

Before that they rated him highly - VERY highly - Just check out what Jim Ross says about the first time he met him...

I remember there was this conference call from Vince where he said he was 90% sure he had the next Rock in FCW I couldn't for the life of me figure out who he was talking about, I like to think it was Roman especially after he basically debuts this a couple weeks after said conference call...

I laugh when people say Roman has no mic skills the problem is they never let the man bring his real life persona (unlike Seth and Dean) into his promos, watch any Reigns interview he's articulate, exceedingly so.....


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

The thing with Cena pissed me off because the Shield are rebels. It's the 3 of them and no one else. Them in the middle of the ring with Cena and not triple power bombing him is not how they work. Whether they're good or bad, it's the 3 of them. No extras.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I remember there was this conference call from Vince where he said he was 90% sure he had the next Rock in FCW I couldn't for the life of me figure out who he was talking about, I like to think it was Roman especially after he basically debuts this a couple weeks after said conference call...
> 
> I laugh when people say Roman has no mic skills the problem is they never let the man bring his real life persona (unlike Seth and Dean) into his promos, watch any Reigns interview he's articulate, exceedingly so.....


Yeah he's the best interviewee out of the three of them. He's does really well with the media and the press which is the other half of being a WWE superstar. The company will back you if you can talk a good game to the media.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Me and those stupid Youtube links  anyways if you're interested links below:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA4Mo3azr8o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPu84X0K5KY


----------



## Banez

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> The thing with Cena pissed me off because the Shield are rebels. It's the 3 of them and no one else. Them in the middle of the ring with Cena and not triple power bombing him is not how they work. Whether they're good or bad, it's the 3 of them. No extras.


I assume they never break that on television.


----------



## Coach

midnightmischief said:


> is it sad that I just put my fist to my screen :agree:


*Believe in the Shield*


----------



## Frantics

I agree, I like to believe Roman has a strong and great future ahead of him as with Seth and Dean, this company has 3 guys that could literally carry your company for you and they are the biggest draw in entertainment today, I don't care if you hate them or like em, deep down you know it and we all know it, they are the hottest thing in WWE today


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Look, Cena is just being Cena and sucking the life out of the "over" talent. I just let it roll off my back now seen it that many times.

Edit: Regarding the Roman thing, thanks for the clarification, its back really that I never really paid attention to him that much. Like I knew of him but used to zone out cause he wasn't my guy. God that's awful fpalm :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

that second interview when he does the fake stutter really reminded me of the rock... guess it runs in the family


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

DareDevil said:


> Seth Rollins>>x1million>>> Jeff Hardy


This^ I was living under a rock for a week, so only watched RAW just now, that man Rollins is pure GOLD as a Face that POP :mark: these heel rumours must stop




SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah he's the best interviewee out of the three of them. He's does really well with the media and the press which is the other half of being a WWE superstar. The company will back you if you can talk a good game to the media.


Yup just ask Dolph who seems to F up everytime he gets interviewed being the top guy takes way more then just promo skills and in ring skills - tbf Seth and Dean are great interviewee too

Also this Cena stuff man.......:faint: Really Cena Really

Back to my rock then


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tylermoxreigns said:


> Edit: Regarding the Roman thing, thanks for the clarification, its back really that I never really paid attention to him that much. Like I knew of him but used to zone out cause he wasn't my guy. God that's awful fpalm :lol


:lol Funny how that works hey


----------



## Coach




----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> I agree, I like to believe Roman has a strong and great future ahead of him as with Seth and Dean, this company has 3 guys that could literally carry your company for you and they are the biggest draw in entertainment today, I don't care if you hate them or like em, deep down you know it and we all know it, they are the hottest thing in WWE today



I really hope WWE won't turn them into jokes though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Seth is a good interviewer too. I love listening to his interviews. He's a great story teller.


----------



## Tony

I just watched The Shield vs. The Real Americans on Raw. It was a really good match with The Shield working as faces really well. I'm actually shocked that I enjoy seeing Dean working as a face as I think he pulled it off from his selling to trying to tag in Seth and his comeback. I especially loved his pendulum clothesline where Cesaro kicked him towards the rope, Dean held on to the ropes, and used it as momentum for his clothesline. That was awesome.  Seth was a boss as always. Dude always has me marking out haha. Shield taking out the Real Americans was great especially when they did the triple powerbomb through the table, something I haven't seen in a while and it's a nice touch signalling their solidarity once again. Loving Face Shield and I genuinely hope they don't break up for a while. They're just too entertaining to split.

Also, I think I heard Reigns screaming out "AWWWW SHIT SON!" before the powerbomb. That was hilarious. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh come on you can't just say something like that and leave us wondering, that's what she use to do. :lol :lol :lol oh and caly A+ drawing as always. :clap (Y)
> 
> EDIT i'm guessing after reading what sub just said that she wasn't really training to be a wrestler and she probably never met ambrose at all, little bit crazy.


Wow I'm curious, PM please :lol If you know and are okay with sharing of course :



SubZero3:16 said:


> That's a convo best left for chat.


First thing I ask you there :lol



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i'm far from like that. if anyone is interested, pm me, but i won't post it on here


Oh well, thank you LMDM. PM on the way. Or maybe you can PM me yourself


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Wow I'm curious, PM please :lol If you know and are okay with sharing of course :
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I ask you there :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, thank you LMDM. PM on the way. Or maybe you can PM me yourself


i don't know anything for sure just theories, but i didn't wanna annoy LMDM by pm'ing her (she might have a few ppl asking her via pm) so i'm just gonna wait till chat to find out.  i do wanna know bad though so if you find out pm me. :agree:


----------



## SHIRLEY

Just thinking that, in the long term, a Cena-Reigns program has massive potential. Cena is tight with the Samoans and meshed well with Umaga.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i don't know anything for sure just theories, but i didn't wanna annoy LMDM by pm'ing her (she might have a few ppl asking her via pm) so i'm just gonna wait till chat to find out.  i do wanna know bad though so if you find out pm me. :agree:



I didn't even read this before PM'ing you I swear :lol

And looks like I'm one of the annoyers : Sorry LMDM :



@New Jack

Cena/Reigns is definitely a PPV main event for the future, maybe even WM 31. If Cena is working with Bray this year, I see him working with Reigns very soon. Not sure how the match will turn out, but as long as there's a good feud and build, Cena matches generally deliver so will keep my hopes up. It will be a definite passing of the torch moment.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Quoth the Raven said:


> I didn't even read this before PM'ing you I swear :lol
> 
> And looks like I'm one of the annoyers : Sorry LMDM :




awwww you could never annoy me Raven.


I put out that all those interested could pm. If I minded, I wouldn't have put it out there


----------



## tbp82

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> Just thinking that, in the long term, a Cena-Reigns program has massive potential. Cena is tight with the Samoans and meshed well with Umaga.


*If* WWE keeps those two away from each other one-on-one for the next year that could be a huge Mania 31 match.


----------



## PUNKY

right so this is me just thinking out loud so don't shoot me down if it's a dumb idea....
just found this an another thread. 

*- As we have noted, The Rock is the leading candidate for the 2015 WWE Hall of Fame. Dave Meltzer speculated on the latest Wrestling Observer Radio that someone like the nWo might not want to play second fiddle to The Rock if WWE wanted to induct them into the Hall of Fame also next year.
*
if this is true and the rock does go into the hof next year i think it's a great idea for him to have his FINAL and i mean final match against roman putting him over, especially with roman's big rumored face run. heel rock vs face reigns. (passing down the torch to his cousin i'd :mark might have been discussed elsewhere before but i'm curious to see what you guys think. 

also raven yeah i guessed you hadn't seen my post before haha.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> Just thinking that, in the long term, a Cena-Reigns program has massive potential. Cena is tight with the Samoans and meshed well with Umaga.


Wrestlemania 33. Pontiac Silverdome. *Be there.*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Looked at what the girls on tumblr digged up. Roman was voted Most Attractive back in high school









Even back in high school he was making those underwears drop :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> right so this is me just thinking out loud so don't shoot me down if it's a dumb idea....
> just found this an another thread.
> 
> *- As we have noted, The Rock is the leading candidate for the 2015 WWE Hall of Fame. Dave Meltzer speculated on the latest Wrestling Observer Radio that someone like the nWo might not want to play second fiddle to The Rock if WWE wanted to induct them into the Hall of Fame also next year.
> *
> if this is true and the rock does go into the hof next year i think it's a great idea for him to have his FINAL and i mean final match against roman putting him over, especially with roman's big rumored face run. heel rock vs face reigns. (passing down the torch to his cousin i'd :mark might have been discussed elsewhere before but i'm curious to see what you guys think.
> 
> also raven yeah i guessed you hadn't seen my post before haha.



Reigns vs Rocky or Reigns vs Cena is absolutely happening sometime by next Mania. I'd assume Reigns goes over in both cases, so if Rocky agrees to wrestle, great otherwise have Reigns go over Cena at Mania in an official passing of the torch moment. Wouldn't be surprised if Reigns wins next year's Rumble as well, although I'd prefer whoever has the most momentum at that time to win it.

Yep haha, perks of being in the Flock and all  :lol


----------



## Divine Arion

Calabrose said:


> my hands hurt... enaldo


This is gorgeous! Even the horse structure is awesome! I can never get a fair balance of human anatomy and head size. I always make something unbalanced about the body structure lmao. Did you teach yourself to draw?

But come on, Dean. Don't you know that unicorns are majestic and one of a kind creatures? XD




SubZero3:16 said:


> :agree: Disappeared soon after I called her out on her mess. Not sorry. And that's all I'm going to say too.
> 
> Anyway here's John Cena sucking up to the cool kids


Oh Cena...You can try all you want, silly. But yeah, I was waiting for when they would do this. As long as the Shield remain badass faces, doesn't bug me since they've done with Bryan, Punk, Kane and so forth. It's just funny how a year ago they were beating Cena up and now he wants to become a groupie lol.


----------



## Banez

Divine Arion said:


> It's just funny how a year ago they were beating Cena up and now he wants to become a groupie lol.


if you can't beat them, join them.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I love The Shield 

But when I see people writing 

John Cena "needs" The Shield

John Cena is "sucking" The Shield
I fpalm

In this forum: 

John Cena wins = bury

John Cena talks to someone amicably = sucking

Please do not become as Brayn and CM Punk fans. 

All this for something that will not be on TV.


----------



## PUNKY

SóniaPortugal said:


> I love The Shield
> 
> But when I see people writing
> 
> John Cena "needs" The Shield
> 
> John Cena is "sucking" The Shield
> I fpalm
> 
> In this forum:
> 
> John Cena wins = bury
> 
> John Cena talks to someone amicably = sucking
> 
> Please do not become as Brayn *and CM Punk fans*.
> 
> All this for something that will not be on TV.



hey don't judge me !!!! 

to be fair i know it's just a dark match but it is kind of annoying seeing cena pander to the crowd by leeching of of the shield, as long as it's just at houseshows or dark matches i don't mind though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Blommen said:


> that's incre... wait a minute? are you the poster who made the AJ strap on drawing and the heyman balloon drawing!? I fucking ADORED those!!


Yeah...i did those too... :side:
Thanks, though. :lol



tylermoxreigns said:


> Okay so these are kinda beautiful Cally, oh my god





SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean always gotta bitch about somethng :lol but he's a damn unicorn oh I can't :lol





Divine Arion said:


> This is gorgeous! Even the horse structure is awesome! I can never get a fair balance of human anatomy and head size. I always make something unbalanced about the body structure lmao. Did you teach yourself to draw?
> 
> But come on, Dean. Don't you know that unicorns are majestic and one of a kind creatures? XD


Haha thanks guys. At first I had no idea what to make Dean and then someone from tumblr chimed in with "unicorn" so I went with it. @Cindel: Aww cmon boo, Slutty Bussy wanted to be a Pegasus so it's only natural. :lol

@Arion: I was self taught with portraits, but I had to take quite a few art classes in order to understand certain concepts as well as anatomy. My understanding of anatomy isn't perfect yet, but man...shoulda seen the way I drew bodies in high school...so terrible. :lmao I have that problem with head-to body ratios as well. I just constantly measure and compare and hope I don't miss something before I post it up for others to see. 

Also, as far as this Cena business goes, I think we're getting a little far ahead of ourselves here at this point. This was a dark segment right? Dark segments tend to not be canon so I'm sure those 4 were just having a good time with the crowd.


----------



## Belladonna29

Calabrose said:


> my hands hurt... enaldo


This is brilliant, and each magical creature fits their personalities so well. Great job 



SóniaPortugal said:


> I love The Shield
> 
> But when I see people writing
> 
> John Cena "needs" The Shield
> 
> John Cena is "sucking" The Shield
> I fpalm
> 
> In this forum:
> 
> John Cena wins = bury
> 
> John Cena talks to someone amicably = sucking
> 
> Please do not become as Brayn and CM Punk fans.
> 
> All this for something that will not be on TV.


Hey, I admitted that it was cliche of me to cringe at watching Cena interact with The Shield, especially in just a dark match, but the reasoning behind it isn't completely irrational.
Whether it's fair or not, Cena's character has come the hegemonic avatar of the WWE. 

Sure, he character his generally good-natured (not all the time though, they can write him to seem very hypocritical at times) and virtuous. But he's basically been the same character for 10 years, if not more, and that character can also seem rather bland, tame and outdated. All of this tied in with the fact that he rarely drops completely out of the World Title scene, and he seems to cleanly lose matches even on ppv only once every blue moon and fans just become fatigued with it all and react according--therefore he remains a "polarizing" figure. 

Meanwhile, it seems like in the past 4 years, whenever another superstar REALLY gets over with the audience and are finally getting a real push, the WWE decides to have Cena "acknowledge" them somehow; which doesn't seem like a big deal until you realize that what's happening less is for them and more for Cena. We wouldn't be so annoyed by it if it didn't seem to happen like clockwork. As I said before, it happened with Punk, Bryan--hell didn't they have Cena jump on Zack Ryder's bandwagon during his viral 15 minutes? 

Fans don't like it because it comes across as a ploy to get Cena some cool points by association. And though this could have just been a dark match, at-the-moment thing, it could also be the WWE testing to see how a live audience reacts to Cena being aligned with the group. The essence of what fans are afraid of here is just some Social Psychology 101 that the WWE can really fail at sometimes. 

As I said, Cena represents the pro wrestling industry "Establishment" -- that's his brand, but a part of what's so appealing about The Shield is that they are everything he isn't. The Shield are dangerous, clever, sexy and unpredictable, mercenary-like guys who do whatever they please. They all have distinct personas and have gone through character development throughout the last year. Their ring attire is awesome, their promos are usually good-to-great, and most of their matches are entertaining whether it's a tag matches or solo. 

Basically, The Shield are cool, and Cena isn't. And as shallow as it seems, fans don't want The Shield's brand to be diluted by the WWE deciding to opportunistically attach Cena to them. Like I said before, this seems like a stretch until you look back and realize they've done it before.
And Cena isn't the only character that does this (HHH always injects himself into the storylines of super "over" wrestlers too--he's doing it right now!), but it's still annoying. If it's just fun for the dark match crowds, then I don't mind that. But if it's something more, it might become a problem.


----------



## Divine Arion

Calabrose said:


> Yeah...i did those too... :side:
> Thanks, though. :lol
> 
> Haha thanks guys. At first I had no idea what to make Dean and then someone from tumblr chimed in with "unicorn" so I went with it. @Cindel: Aww cmon boo, Slutty Bussy wanted to be a Pegasus on Raw so it's only natural. :lol


LOL the unicorn suits him well. Personally if I had to pick a specific breed per guy: Ambrose as a Mustang (intelligence/rebellious), Rollins as a Lipizzan (graceful/athletic) and Reigns as a Friesian (powerful/agile). Sorry if that's a bit off topic but I'm a horse person lol. 



Calabrose said:


> @Arion: I was self taught with portraits, but I had to take quite a few art classes in order to understand certain concepts as well as anatomy. My understanding of anatomy isn't perfect yet, but man...shoulda seen the way I drew bodies in high school...so terrible. I have that problem with head-to body ratios as well. I just constantly measure and compare and hope I don't miss something before I post it up for others to see.


Oh cool! I was kind of the same way but had to stick to "How to Draw" books since classes weren't available. I haven't drawn in quite a few many years though. Still your structure and coloring are really amazing! Thank you for sharing all your hard work! I've got you followed on Tumblr so I need to go back and fawn over some more lol. 

As for Smackdown:


Spoiler: Smackdown



Good to see Seth and Dean teamed up again for two matches and Reigns getting to dish out some pwnage of his own. Can't wait for Friday! XD


----------



## Tambrose

Calabrose said:


> *awesome pic I'm not allowed to quote yet*
> 
> my hands hurt... enaldo


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Calabrose again."

:cuss:

that pic is superb!


----------



## Tru365

Belladonna29 said:


> This is brilliant, and each magical creature fits their personalities so well. Great job
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I admitted that it was cliche of me to cringe at watching Cena interact with The Shield, especially in just a dark match, but the reasoning behind it isn't completely irrational.
> Whether it's fair or not, Cena's character has come the hegemonic avatar of the WWE.
> 
> Sure, he character his generally good-natured (not all the time though, they can write him to seem very hypocritical at times) and virtuous. But he's basically been the same character for 10 years, if not more, and that character can also seem rather bland, tame and outdated. All of this tied in with the fact that he rarely drops completely out of the World Title scene, and he seems to cleanly lose matches even on ppv only once every blue moon and fans just become fatigued with it all and react according and he remains a "polarizing" figure.
> 
> Meanwhile, it seems like in the past 4 years, whenever another superstar REALLY gets over with the audience and are finally getting a real push, the WWE decides to have Cena "acknowledge" them somehow; which doesn't seem like a big deal until to realize what appears that it's happening less for them and more for Cena. We wouldn't be so annoyed by it if it didn't seem to happen like clockwork.As I said before, it happened with Punk, Bryan--hell didn't they have Cena jump on Zack Ryder's bandwagon during his viral 15 minutes?
> 
> Fans don't like it because it comes across as a ploy to get Cena some cool points by association. And though this could have just been a dark match, at-the-moment thing, it could also be the WWE testing to see how a live audience reacts to Cena being aligned with the group. The essence of what fans are afraid of here is just some Social Psychology 101 that the WWE can really fail at sometimes.
> 
> As I said, Cena represents the pro wrestling industry "Establishment" -- that's his brand, but a part of what's so appealing about The Shield is that they are everything he isn't. The Shield are dangerous, clever, sexy and unpredictable, mercenary-like guys who do whatever they please. They all have distinct personas and have gone through character development throughout the last year. They're ring attire is awesome, their promos are usually good-to-great, and most of their matches are entertaining whether it's a tag matches or solo.
> 
> Basically, The Shield are cool, and Cena isn't. And as shallow as it seems, fans don't want The Shield's brand to be diluted by the WWE deciding to opportunistically attach Cena to them. Like I said before, this seems like a stretch until you look back and realize they've done it before.
> And Cena isn't the only character that does this (HHH always injects himself into the storylines's of super "over" wrestlers too--he's doing it right now!), but it's still annoying. If it's just fun for the dark match crowds, then I don't mind that. But if it's sometime more, it might become a problem.


*Searches for the like button* 
You know what? Here, have all my money  I applaud EVERYTHING that you said! 

Don't they sometimes use dark matches as a way to test reaction to potential storylines? I remember a few months ago after Bryan decided to join The Wyatts, there were dark match pics of Bryan & Bray in a cage match. It played out on RAW, with a different ending of course, as they ended the story arc abruptly. Other example of dark matches making it main shows, Rhodes Brother v. Real Americans. Cody did the moonsault off the top of the cage.


----------



## Bushmaster

Maybe i should have went to Smackdown just for the Cena shit. I don't think it's a big deal at all since it won't be televised, just makes it even more obvious that the Shield are indeed faces.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Belladonna29 said:


> This is brilliant, and each magical creature fits their personalities so well. Great job
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I admitted that it was cliche of me to cringe at watching Cena interact with The Shield, especially in just a dark match, but the reasoning behind it isn't completely irrational.
> Whether it's fair or not, Cena's character has come the hegemonic avatar of the WWE.
> 
> Sure, he character his generally good-natured (not all the time though, they can write him to seem very hypocritical at times) and virtuous. But he's basically been the same character for 10 years, if not more, and that character can also seem rather bland, tame and outdated. All of this tied in with the fact that he rarely drops completely out of the World Title scene, and he seems to cleanly lose matches even on ppv only once every blue moon and fans just become fatigued with it all and react according and he remains a "polarizing" figure.
> 
> Meanwhile, it seems like in the past 4 years, whenever another superstar REALLY gets over with the audience and are finally getting a real push, the WWE decides to have Cena "acknowledge" them somehow; which doesn't seem like a big deal until to realize what appears that it's happening less for them and more for Cena. We wouldn't be so annoyed by it if it didn't seem to happen like clockwork.As I said before, it happened with Punk, Bryan--hell didn't they have Cena jump on Zack Ryder's bandwagon during his viral 15 minutes?
> 
> Fans don't like it because it comes across as a ploy to get Cena some cool points by association. And though this could have just been a dark match, at-the-moment thing, it could also be the WWE testing to see how a live audience reacts to Cena being aligned with the group. The essence of what fans are afraid of here is just some Social Psychology 101 that the WWE can really fail at sometimes.
> 
> As I said, Cena represents the pro wrestling industry "Establishment" -- that's his brand, but a part of what's so appealing about The Shield is that they are everything he isn't. The Shield are dangerous, clever, sexy and unpredictable, mercenary-like guys who do whatever they please. They all have distinct personas and have gone through character development throughout the last year. They're ring attire is awesome, their promos are usually good-to-great, and most of their matches are entertaining whether it's a tag matches or solo.
> 
> Basically, The Shield are cool, and Cena isn't. And as shallow as it seems, fans don't want The Shield's brand to be diluted by the WWE deciding to opportunistically attach Cena to them. Like I said before, this seems like a stretch until you look back and realize they've done it before.
> And Cena isn't the only character that does this (HHH always injects himself into the storylines's of super "over" wrestlers too--he's doing it right now!), but it's still annoying. If it's just fun for the dark match crowds, then I don't mind that. But if it's sometime more, it might become a problem.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Maybe i should have went to Smackdown just for the Cena shit. I don't think it's a big deal at all since it won't be televised, just makes it even more obvious that the Shield are indeed faces.


Yeah, this is blown a little out of proportion. Until something is televised it might as well have not even happened.


----------



## Wynter

Dean is on the WWE Network show 'WWE Countdown' a lot. He's so cute on there lol

You can tell he's a big fan of wrestling.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I kind of want to get the network. I'm still waiting until after tax season to make any kind of plans, though. I love the screen caps and gifs on Dean on countdown.


----------



## WrayBryatt

are the shield even face? I dont think they are, they are tweeners if anything. Or maybe cool heels, like the nwo. Babyface is someone that panders to the crowd, putting over the fans for putting them over. 

the shield just come in, kick ass and leave.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, he's on the newest one about top blunders and bloopers quite a few times.
Seth comes on several times too.

Roman is barely on this show. I want to say he's only been on once. I could be wrong.

That website WatchWrestling has stuff uploaded from the Network I believe....:side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

WrayBryatt said:


> are the shield even face? I dont think they are, they are tweeners if anything. Or maybe cool heels, like the nwo. Babyface is someone that panders to the crowd, putting over the fans for putting them over.
> 
> the shield just come in, kick ass and leave.


Yeah I'd agree that they're more of the tweener anti-hero types at the moment.



WynterWarm12 said:


> That website WatchWrestling has stuff uploaded from the Network I believe....:side:


Oh really :ambrose3


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> :agree: Disappeared soon after I called her out on her mess. Not sorry. And that's all I'm going to say too.
> 
> Anyway here's John Cena sucking up to the cool kids



Polishing katana now.




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Seth is a good interviewer too. I love listening to his interviews. He's a great story teller.


I do too. He's very articulate. 




SubZero3:16 said:


> Looked at what the girls on tumblr digged up. Roman was voted Most Attractive back in high school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even back in high school he was making those underwears drop :lol


Aww, shucks.




Belladonna29 said:


> This is brilliant, and each magical creature fits their personalities so well. Great job
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I admitted that it was cliche of me to cringe at watching Cena interact with The Shield, especially in just a dark match, but the reasoning behind it isn't completely irrational.
> Whether it's fair or not, Cena's character has come the hegemonic avatar of the WWE.
> 
> Sure, he character his generally good-natured (not all the time though, they can write him to seem very hypocritical at times) and virtuous. But he's basically been the same character for 10 years, if not more, and that character can also seem rather bland, tame and outdated. All of this tied in with the fact that he rarely drops completely out of the World Title scene, and he seems to cleanly lose matches even on ppv only once every blue moon and fans just become fatigued with it all and react according--therefore he remains a "polarizing" figure.
> 
> Meanwhile, it seems like in the past 4 years, whenever another superstar REALLY gets over with the audience and are finally getting a real push, the WWE decides to have Cena "acknowledge" them somehow; which doesn't seem like a big deal until you realize that what's happening less is for them and more for Cena. We wouldn't be so annoyed by it if it didn't seem to happen like clockwork. As I said before, it happened with Punk, Bryan--hell didn't they have Cena jump on Zack Ryder's bandwagon during his viral 15 minutes?
> 
> Fans don't like it because it comes across as a ploy to get Cena some cool points by association. And though this could have just been a dark match, at-the-moment thing, it could also be the WWE testing to see how a live audience reacts to Cena being aligned with the group. The essence of what fans are afraid of here is just some Social Psychology 101 that the WWE can really fail at sometimes.
> 
> As I said, Cena represents the pro wrestling industry "Establishment" -- that's his brand, but a part of what's so appealing about The Shield is that they are everything he isn't. The Shield are dangerous, clever, sexy and unpredictable, mercenary-like guys who do whatever they please. They all have distinct personas and have gone through character development throughout the last year. Their ring attire is awesome, their promos are usually good-to-great, and most of their matches are entertaining whether it's a tag matches or solo.
> 
> Basically, The Shield are cool, and Cena isn't. And as shallow as it seems, fans don't want The Shield's brand to be diluted by the WWE deciding to opportunistically attach Cena to them. Like I said before, this seems like a stretch until you look back and realize they've done it before.
> And Cena isn't the only character that does this (HHH always injects himself into the storylines of super "over" wrestlers too--he's doing it right now!), but it's still annoying. If it's just fun for the dark match crowds, then I don't mind that. But if it's something more, it might become a problem.


:rep Well-put! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

Shield are essentially face, bad ass awesome faces, but are basically face by default. They've been put in that role since feuding with the Wyatts.

Matter fact, someone pointed out that since the Wyatts, Shield have been tagging on the Face side of the ring.

I didn't even notice they had face and heels wrestle on certain sides of the ring in all my time of watching wrestling lol. The faces wrestle on the left side and heels get the right.

Is there any truth to that?

I mean, at this point, they've only been attacking heel teams?
Shit, even that beatdown from Smackdown was like watching the babyface get destroyed by the bad guy lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Shield are essentially face, bad ass awesome faces, but are basically face by default. They've been put in that role since feuding with the Wyatts.
> 
> Matter fact, someone pointed out that since the Wyatts, Shield have been tagging on the Face side of the ring.
> 
> I didn't even notice they had face and heels wrestle on certain sides of the ring in all my time of watching wrestling lol. The faces wrestle on the left side and heels get the right.
> 
> Is there any truth to that?
> 
> I mean, at this point, they've only been attacking heel teams?
> Shit, even that beatdown from Smackdown was like watching the babyface get destroyed by the bad guy lol


I dunno. Maybe it's a matter of perception. Even though we've had examples of the contrary over time, I'd like to think that babyfaces don't go after people in a revenge-like fashion like the Shield has been (especially with the malicious intent they've shown). They don't quite have that aura of babyface on them to me just yet.

You bring up an interesting point with which side of the ring they are posted at. I never really considered that before.


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> Shield are essentially face, bad ass awesome faces, but are basically face by default. They've been put in that role since feuding with the Wyatts.
> 
> Matter fact, someone pointed out that since the Wyatts, Shield have been tagging on the Face side of the ring.
> 
> I didn't even notice they had face and heels wrestle on certain sides of the ring in all my time of watching wrestling lol. The faces wrestle on the left side and heels get the right.
> 
> Is there any truth to that?
> 
> I mean, at this point, they've only been attacking heel teams?
> Shit, even that beatdown from Smackdown was like watching the babyface get destroyed by the bad guy lol


I disagree, they have done nothing in my book to turn face. I mean, they checked in with hhh lol. They are just over. If they were faces they would turn on hhh but no they gave hhh the respect and benefit of doubt before attacking rybaxel, real Americans or anyone they felt had to do with the shields decimation on SD.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WrayBryatt said:


> I disagree, they have done nothing in my book to turn face. I mean, they checked in with hhh lol. They are just over. If they were faces they would turn on hhh but no they gave hhh the respect and benefit of doubt before attacking rybaxel, real Americans or anyone they felt had to do with the shields decimation on SD.


I'm with Wray on this one. Especially with the point about HHH. I meant to mention that, but couldn't find the words. I can't picture the Shield being anything past tweener until the group disbands and, if anything, the only ones who will be babyface are Seth and perhaps Roman depending on the route they take him through. Dean has shown us that he CAN be a face in little ways, but he is destined to be heel. Maybe a sympathetic heel, but a heel all the same.


----------



## Wynter

They don't have to pander to the crowd and be all happy go lucky to be considered face.
(Although Seth did cut a pretty babyface promo after the show. And WWE is now having them being seen with faces like John Cena in dark segments.)

But if tweener is the better term, then tweener it is.


Did you see how Roman stared Trips down at the end of that segment? And how Trips looked at him back? There's some underlining and simmering tension/distrust. 

It could be a hint at Shield breaking away from the Authority at some point.
I know the WWE has had to heard how much the fans want a Shield vs Authority/Evolution match.

It can easily go that way with them working with Kane/NAO and all.

They can even touch on when Bray said Trips was their daddy and when Roman got into Trips face before on a SmackDown(all three boys stepped up, but Roman was directly in Trips' face.)

The boys aren't stupid, they can't rush in Trips' office and straight up accuse him of setting them up/being behind this Kane business. One, they still have a certain degree of loyalty and respect, at least until given other reasons not to. Two, why would they risk losing their jobs or making Trips angry over something they have no proof of?

And many considered Stone Cold a face, despite how bad ass and kick ass awesome that mofo was :lol


----------



## WrayBryatt

Calabrose said:


> I'm with Wray on this one. Especially with the point about HHH. I meant to mention that, but couldn't find the words. I can't picture the Shield being anything past tweener until the group disbands and, if anything, the only ones who will be babyface are Seth and perhaps Roman depending on the route they take him through. Dean has shown us that he CAN be a face in little ways, but he is destined to be heel. Maybe a sympathetic heel, but a heel all the same.


also, the annoucers aren't really putting them over like faces. I never heard of face by default other than austin. And even so, JR did a better job of putting over austin as a face then the three man booth did last monday on raw.

It just seems the shield had a beef within themselves, they fixed it and now since Kane was mad and fucked them over by taking his frusturation out on them for losing to daniel bryan(? dont remember who he faced) , they have a beef with kane. thats pretty much it.

I mean, kane is a heel, but lets face it, hes not a very strong one. When he appears though, he does make me miss Johhny ace. I am the vice president of talent relations! lol.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Actually the announcers are putting them over as faces. When they were heels JBL was all Team Shield and now JBL rags on them and Cole and Lawler throw their support behind them. The build up to Trips is happening. It's just taking it's time not being rushed.


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> They don't have to pander to the crowd and be all happy go lucky to be considered face.
> (Although Seth did cut a pretty babyface promo after the show. And WWE is now having them being seen with faces like John Cena in dark segments.)
> 
> But if tweener is the better term, then tweener it is.
> 
> 
> Did you see how Roman stared Trips down at the end of that segment? And how Trips looked at him back? There's some underlining and simmering tension/distrust.
> 
> It could be a hint at Shield breaking away from the Authority at some point.
> I know the WWE has had to heard how much the fans want a Shield vs Authority/Evolution match.
> 
> It can easily go that way with them working with Kane/NAO and all.
> 
> They can even touch on when Bray said Trips was their daddy and when Roman got into Trips face before on a SmackDown(all three boys stepped up, but Roman was directly in Trips' face.)
> 
> The boys aren't stupid, they can't rush in Trips' office and straight up accuse him of setting them up/being behind this Kane business. One, they still have a certain degree of loyalty and respect, at least until given other reasons not to. Two, why would they risk losing their jobs or making Trips angry over something they have no proof of?
> 
> And many considered Stone Cold a face, despite how bad ass and kick ass awesome that mofo was :lol


that is just roman being roman. lol. I just don't see this turning into a fueled babyface turn. Yeah, the crowd might pop for them, but thats like NWO imo, people like them because they are badass not because they are good. To me, a babyface turn would happen against someone that actually mattered. Kane? outlaws| they dont really matter. 

If HHH told kane to tell the shield to attack them, but instead, the shield defy HHH by attacking kane, then I agree. Stone cold attacked the establishment, the shield isnt attacking the establishment, they are attacking kane.

I just dont see the payoff here even facing kane to be honest with you. They asked to work with the outlaws, but I have no reason why story wise, its not really a great story, but I am always down to see the shield kick some ass, so I am going to watch.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually the announcers are putting them over as faces. When they were heels JBL was all Team Shield and now JBL rags on them and Cole and Lawler throw their support behind them. The build up to Trips is happening. It's just taking it's time not being rushed.


well, I think it'd be dumb if they turned face especially if the plan is still for them to disband months later. I hope not, I bought tickets to see the shield 4 months in advance(wwe raw in miami lol) I hope they are together by then.


----------



## Wynter

The only one not getting legit pushed over as a face is Dean. He's getting put over as a lunatic.

Seth gets a lot of love on commentary, finisher named and the spotlight that is very babyface-ish.
And you already know they're prepping Roman for that babyface push.

Seth's moveset has been pretty much face lately and his hype up moments is kind of Daniel Bryan-esque style of hyping the fans.

Even Dean's moveset has opened up more now that they're not heels anymore. They are still bad asses with their own views of justice, yes, but stuff like their goofy ass backstage segments are pushing them into the tweener/face category. I mean, yeah, they've had some lighthearted segments before, but come on, unicorns and llamas bro :lol

Until they start attacking a bunch of faces, a lot of people are going to look at them as super awesome, bad ass faces. Most people right now identify them as faces. Especially since they attacked Kane instead of Lawler.

Them physically turning around to stare down Kane, was the official moment of a turn for many.

I mean, John went from performing his finisher on Dean/Seth in dark segments to bumping fists with them lol

And Shield has been having matches with all heels lately. No faces.

They got their asses beat down by nothing but heels on Smackdown.

I mean, that type of beatdown is usually reserved for the hero getting owned by the bad guys. To make you feel bad and root for the hero.

Daniel Bryan could have replaced them in that segment lol

EDIT: Zero said it before me. They are definitely getting put over in a face role. It's either face and heels with WWE. We fans put more emphasis on tweeners I think.


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> The only one not getting legit pushed over as a face is Dean. He's getting put over as a lunatic.
> 
> Seth gets a lot of love on commentary, finisher named and the spotlight that is very babyface-ish.
> And you already know they're prepping Roman for that babyface push.
> 
> Seth's moveset has been pretty much face lately and his hype up moments is kind of Daniel Bryan-esque style of hyping the fans.
> 
> Even Dean's moveset has opened up more now that they're not heels anymore. They are still bad asses with their own views of justice, yes, but stuff like their goofy ass backstage segments are pushing them into the tweener/face category. I mean, yeah, they've had some lighthearted segments before, but come on, unicorns and llamas bro :lol
> 
> Until they start attacking a bunch of faces, a lot of people are going to look at them as super awesome, bad ass faces. Most people right now identify them as faces. Especially since they attacked Kane instead of Lawler.
> 
> Them physically turning around to stare down Kane, was the official moment of a turn for many.
> 
> I mean, John went from performing his finisher on Dean/Seth in dark segments to bumping fists with them lol
> 
> And Shield has been having matches with all heels lately. No faces.
> 
> They got their asses beat down by nothing but heels on Smackdown.
> 
> I mean, that type of beatdown is usually reserved for the hero getting owned by the bad guys. To make you feel bad and root for the hero.
> 
> Daniel Bryan could have replaced them in that segment lol
> 
> EDIT: Zero said it before me. They are definitely getting put over in a face role. It's either face and heels with WWE. We fans put more emphasis on tweeners I think.


Good points. Maybe they are tweeners now,but slowly turning face. I dont think they are completely face yet. They are sort of gray. Being completely babyface wont help them, imo. Who are they going to feud with assuming they dont disband? the wyatt family and hhh are the only two choices.

off topc: curb stomp sounds alot better than piece of mind


----------



## midnightmischief

you guys have all brought up some real good points here.
for me, I would say tweener going into face. with the momentum picking up just a bit since they turned on kane.

reason I feel like this is actually quite simple... it has always been my instinct to hate the heels... when shield first came out, I hated them (please forgive me for that guys lol) but as time went on I started liking them. for me it was around the feud with punk where I felt they started to change a bit which I put down to punk trying to create the crack. it was like suddenly they were not this invincible badass team but were actually individuals with personality...

if any of that makes sense...


----------



## WrayBryatt

midnightmischief said:


> you guys have all brought up some real good points here.
> for me, I would say tweener going into face. with the momentum picking up just a bit since they turned on kane.
> 
> reason I feel like this is actually quite simple... it has always been my instinct to hate the heels... when shield first came out, I hated them (please forgive me for that guys lol) but as time went on I started liking them. for me it was around the feud with punk where I felt they started to change a bit which I put down to punk trying to create the crack. it was like suddenly they were not this invincible badass team but were actually individuals with personality...
> 
> if any of that makes sense...


I dont blame you. I wasnt a shield fan when they first came, they had to me what seem like throw away matches and they always won. They werent over with the crowd yet. I think the emergence of roman reigns put them over, the emergence of all three really, I was in my room sleeping and my brother wakes me up and says look at roman reigns, this dude is A BEAST! Iwas like, eh whatever, then watched the spears montages, Til this day, my favorite segment with roman is when he speared Dolph and said, Dont ever get up lol.

The second fave moment of mine was this past monday when he is getting ready to powerbomb cesaro and said "AWWWWWWWWWW SHIT GUYS" in excitment


----------



## Wynter

Yo Roman got me super hyped on Raw :.
Seth got me going and then here comes Reigns, absolute fucking beast with an amazing presence and raw energy. 
His roar/war cry is getting over with the crowd and they're starting to do it with him. 
Dude gets me so hyped when he explodes :lol

I swear I rewound that "Awwwwww shit boys!!!" part a half dozen times lol it was just so cool to see him caught up in the moment and just exuding power and bad ass.

Wooo! :banderas

Question, why hasn't Roman been wrestling? It's kind of weird not seeing him in matches.


----------



## Tambrose

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually the announcers are putting them over as faces. When they were heels JBL was all Team Shield and now JBL rags on them and Cole and Lawler throw their support behind them. The build up to Trips is happening. It's just taking it's time not being rushed.


Yep. Even when anyone feels a bit like 'are they, aren't they' heel/face to me, I can always tell by how the commentators are reacting. 

I'd have to go back and rewatch when they turned on Kane, but I do vaguely remember being disappointed that JBL didn't completely go off his head as the heel commentator when it happened. I guess I was kinda hoping for him, or even the others, to react with the same emotion at the turn of events that J.R. would have. Then again, I find myself disappointed a lot with commentary, whereas years ago it really made me get even more excited and 'marking out' simply because of J.R.'s emotions. Admittedly I sometimes put the show on mute lol.


(Please anyone ignore if I forget something, or my posts aren't always the clearest just ask or whatever- on strong pain meds and sometimes don't realise that I didn't in fact write what I was going to lol.)


----------



## Wynter

Commentary is so disappointing nine times out of ten .The moments they should be losing their got damn minds at the table, they don't. Times where they should make a moment feel important/significant, they sit there like dumb asses.

Yo, JR would have sold the shit out of Seth's and Roman's finishers at that table :lol
BAH GAWD!!! HE'S BROKEN IN HALF!!!
THAT MAN HAD A FAMILY!!!

JR would have made Ziggler's selling even better lol

And Regal would just shamelessly mark over the wrestlers :lol


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yo Roman got me super hyped on Raw :.
> Seth got me going and then here comes Reigns, absolute fucking beast with an amazing presence and raw energy.
> His roar/war cry is getting over with the crowd and they're starting to do it with him.
> Dude gets me so hyped when he explodes :lol
> 
> I swear I rewound that "Awwwwww shit boys!!!" part a half dozen times lol it was just so cool to see him caught up in the moment and just exuding power and bad ass.
> 
> Wooo! :banderas
> 
> Question, *why hasn't Roman been wrestling?* It's kind of weird not seeing him in matches.



Maybe they want him to look separate in a way from Dean and Seth, in that type of leader roll?
Not saying i'm ok/not ok with it, before that starts up one of the most argued things in this thread LOL, I think they've done a good job to highlight everyone over time whilst allowing them to develop more in various areas. However, I wouldn't be surprised if having him appear separate from the others (whereas it was always Dean on the outside before) and just interjecting when things start getting out of hand, is to subtly make him appear as the leader/enforcer/controller of the match.


----------



## midnightmischief

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yo Roman got me super hyped on Raw :.
> Seth got me going and then here comes Reigns, absolute fucking beast with an amazing presence and raw energy.
> His roar/war cry is getting over with the crowd and they're starting to do it with him.
> Dude gets me so hyped when he explodes :lol
> 
> I swear I rewound that "Awwwwww shit boys!!!" part a half dozen times lol it was just so cool to see him caught up in the moment and just exuding power and bad ass.
> 
> Wooo! :banderas
> 
> Question, why hasn't Roman been wrestling? It's kind of weird not seeing him in matches.


yep I love it when he gets really hyped like that, all his trash talking is gold...
same with seth, when he mocks his opponents with their own taunts like the other night 'we the people/believe in the shield'
pure gold...

I have wondered about why roman hasn't been wrestling myself. was thinking maybe he was injured but no-one was mentioning it cause they want him to still appear strong. then we observed (quite a few pages ago) that his tattoo has now gone onto his chest and I wonder if he is just giving that time to heal before he gets too physical. I think tats take a few weeks to a couple of months to heal properly.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, he's on the newest one about top blunders and bloopers quite a few times.
> Seth comes on several times too.
> 
> Roman is barely on this show. I want to say he's only been on once. I could be wrong.
> 
> That website WatchWrestling has stuff uploaded from the Network I believe....:side:


Iiinteresting. Thanks for this information 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Shield are essentially face, bad ass awesome faces, but are basically face by default. They've been put in that role since feuding with the Wyatts.
> 
> Matter fact, someone pointed out that since the Wyatts, Shield have been tagging on the Face side of the ring.
> 
> I didn't even notice they had face and heels wrestle on certain sides of the ring in all my time of watching wrestling lol. The faces wrestle on the left side and heels get the right.
> 
> Is there any truth to that?
> 
> I mean, at this point, they've only been attacking heel teams?
> Shit, even that beatdown from Smackdown was like watching the babyface get destroyed by the bad guy lol


I wouldn't say they're completely face yet--for me, they're on that fine line in between. They're going against heels now, but you get the feel that they still have their own agenda and that they're definitely in business for themselves. 

Seth is leaning more toward babyface, though 

And interesting observation regarding which side of the ring faces/heels stay on--I hadn't really noticed that before, but I think you may be onto something.

About Roman not wrestling, I'm thinking they're taking this time to build up Seth and Dean and see how well they can get over since Roman already is over on some level.

Commentators: I do not blame you, Tambrose. Gosh, how I wish Regal was commentating instead. I love what he did for FCW and now NXT


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yo Roman got me super hyped on Raw :.
> Seth got me going and then here comes Reigns, absolute fucking beast with an amazing presence and raw energy.
> His roar/war cry is getting over with the crowd and they're starting to do it with him.
> Dude gets me so hyped when he explodes :lol
> 
> I swear I rewound that "Awwwwww shit boys!!!" part a half dozen times lol it was just so cool to see him caught up in the moment and just exuding power and bad ass.
> 
> Wooo! :banderas
> 
> Question, why hasn't Roman been wrestling? It's kind of weird not seeing him in matches.


my guess its a trial run to see how seth and ambrose as a tag team unit.


Another point, I wish ambrose would throw serious blows once in a while. When he does his version of the lou thouz press and start wailing on a guy, I cant help but to laugh and so does the crowd. if he really wants to get over as a heel going forward, he better cut that shit out lol.


----------



## Wynter

Hmmm, Roman definitely is Mr. Clean Up sometimes. Though, I say Seth is more the leader at the moment if I had to choose. 

I just don't think it's wise to waste any time or chances of Roman getting better and more comfortable in the ring. 

Bring me some more really cocky and goofy Reigns please.
Because I still can't get over the duck lips before the Superman punch :lmao

Dean is a crazy little shit and everyone loves him for it :lol as a face/tweener it's fine. But I think shit gets real when that man goes full blown heel.


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> Commentary is so disappointing nine times out of ten .The moments they should be losing their got damn minds at the table, they don't. Times where they should make a moment feel important/significant, they sit there like dumb asses.
> 
> Yo, JR would have sold the shit out of Seth's and Roman's finishers at that table :lol
> BAH GAWD!!! HE'S BROKEN IN HALF!!!
> THAT MAN HAD A FAMILY!!!
> 
> JR would have made Ziggler's selling even better lol
> 
> And Regal would just shamelessly mark over the wrestlers :lol



Oh God! I would love for J.R. to release edited DVD's of PPV's, where they blank out the actual commentary and just have him in a sound booth recording his own over it. 

Would totally buy another TLC 2012 PPV DVD if he did that, just imagining his commentating of that amazing match the boys had (especially Seth getting pulled off of the ladder and not landing completely on the table :shocked: ) :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrayBryatt

midnightmischief said:


> yep I love it when he gets really hyped like that, all his trash talking is gold...
> same with seth, when he mocks his opponents with their own taunts like the other night 'we the people/believe in the shield'
> pure gold...
> 
> I have wondered about why roman hasn't been wrestling myself. was thinking maybe he was injured but no-one was mentioning it cause they want him to still appear strong. then we observed (quite a few pages ago) that his tattoo has now gone onto his chest and I wonder if he is just giving that time to heal before he gets too physical. I think tats take a few weeks to a couple of months to heal properly.


I was just about to type that, we the people, believe in the shield, swagger! lol.

These guys along with bray wyatt have renewed my love for wrestling almost entirely lol.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> Oh God! I would love for J.R. to release edited DVD's of PPV's, where they blank out the actual commentary and just have him in a sound booth recording his own over it.
> 
> Would totally buy another TLC 2012 PPV DVD if he did that, just imagining his commentating of that amazing match the boys had (especially Seth getting pulled off of the ladder and not landing completely on the table :shocked: ) :mark: :mark: :mark:


TLC and EC :banderas And have Regal accompany him to fanboy over Dean.


----------



## Tambrose

midnightmischief said:


> yep I love it when he gets really hyped like that, all his trash talking is gold...
> same with seth, when he mocks his opponents with their own taunts like the other night 'we the people/believe in the shield'
> pure gold...
> 
> I have wondered about why roman hasn't been wrestling myself. was thinking maybe he was injured but no-one was mentioning it cause they want him to still appear strong. then we observed (quite a few pages ago) that *his tattoo has now gone onto his chest and I wonder if he is just giving that time to heal* before he gets too physical. I think tats take a few weeks to a couple of months to heal properly.


Oh that's a really good point, those things are quite painful at the best of times, but if he's had it done in the traditional way- OWW!

Having Sheamus wail on that newly inked chest probably wouldn't be the best of ideas lol.


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> TLC and EC :banderas And have Regal accompany him to fanboy over Dean.


Admittedly I haven't heard Regal commentate any of Ambrose's matches, we didn't get FCW over here (that I'm aware of). I have heard him on NXT a couple of times and *damn* I'm surprised he isn't a commentator on the main shows.


----------



## midnightmischief

WrayBryatt said:


> I was just about to type that, we the people, believe in the shield, swagger! lol.
> 
> These guys along with bray wyatt have renewed my love for wrestling almost entirely lol.


I still keep watching the clip on you tube when roman does the crotch chop to the outlaws... love that shit...

It reminds me of when I used to play an old version of the wwe wrestling game with my brother, we would just taunt each other back and forwards and piss ourselves laughing... pity we couldn't use each others taunts though.


----------



## Wynter

Regal would have bust a nut over that clothesline Dean delivered on Raw lol

I don't even want to imagine the pain Roman went through if he did that whole tat traditionally :deandre

Hopefully WWE stops limiting Roman's character and let him incorporate some of himself into his persona.

That's why Seth is shining bright right now. He's a natural babyface who brings the energy, hypes up the crowd and steals the show. He's being freed from the restraints of that heel role. 

Same with Dean, he's getting some love with the crowd now that he's showing more offense and crazy.


----------



## midnightmischief

Tambrose said:


> Oh that's a really good point, those things are quite painful at the best of times, but if he's had it done in the traditional way- OWW!
> 
> Having Sheamus wail on that newly inked chest probably wouldn't be the best of ideas lol.


yep that would sting a bit... I wonder if he did get it done traditionally. slightly off topic I know but one of my samoan friends just got the chief tattoo (cant remember its name) done the traditional way a few months ago on his legs and it is still healing - he says it hurt like an absolute bastard when it was being done and still hurts from time to time.


----------



## WrayBryatt

midnightmischief said:


> I still keep watching the clip on you tube when roman does the crotch chop to the outlaws... love that shit...
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play an old version of the wwe wrestling game with my brother, we would just taunt each other back and forwards and piss ourselves laughing... pity we couldn't use each others taunts though.


haha, he croth chopped? when was this? how did i miss this? I even watched on the app, after watching the shield v wyatts 2 and being interuppted by commercials all the time, I started to use the app fur secind screen experience

rybaxel was onn there, and axel say they are winning tag team gold, and ryback says, you mean copper? Then axel says, ARE YOU CALLING ME A JOBBER? 

also, the real american promo on there was awesome.


----------



## midnightmischief

WrayBryatt said:


> haha, he croth chopped? when was this? how did i miss this? I even watched on the app, after watching the shield v wyatts 2 and being interuppted by commercials all the time, I started to use the app fur secind screen experience
> 
> rybaxel was onn there, and axel say they are winning tag team gold, and ryback says, you mean copper? Then axel says, ARE YOU CALLING ME A JOBBER?
> 
> also, the real american promo on there was awesome.


here, have fun...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MyA0ZnwTuE&feature=player_detailpage

sorry don't know how to imbed you tube clips on the thread.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> Admittedly I haven't heard Regal commentate any of Ambrose's matches, we didn't get FCW over here (that I'm aware of). I have heard him on NXT a couple of times and *damn* I'm surprised he isn't a commentator on the main shows.


DeanAmbrose.net has Dean's FCW matches up on their Vimeo--trust me, Regal's commentary is absolutely GOAT there. He really hyped up Dean and gave his matches a very important feel.



WrayBryatt said:


> haha, he croth chopped? when was this? how did i miss this? I even watched on the app, after watching the shield v wyatts 2 and being interuppted by commercials all the time, I started to use the app fur secind screen experience
> 
> rybaxel was onn there, and axel say they are winning tag team gold, and ryback says, you mean copper? Then axel says, ARE YOU CALLING ME A JOBBER?
> 
> also, the real american promo on there was awesome.


It was back in January, when The Shield was going up against Punk and NAO. That was hilarious :lol


----------



## Wynter

Our boys are such little shits :banderas

Punk's suck it was so goofy though :lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

JacqSparrow said:


> It was back in January, when The Shield was going up against Punk and NAO. That was hilarious :lol


who knows with this upcoming match we may see it again lol damn I would :mark::mark::mark: out for that again. lol - or even if one of the guys takes the piss out of Kane


----------



## Wynter

Im very curious for what WWE has planned for the boys since they have halted the break up. 
I'm really hoping they are hinting at a war against the Authority. 

The boys splitting up at Mania in a match most people didn't want would be just blah. 

I understand Kane may be retiring soon and NAO are probably going to go back behind the scenes, so it's like one of their last Manias and doing it with stars like Shield is great. But since this was specially requested by NAO, Kane and them should put over our boys in a big way. 

Matter fact, this Mania should be putting over the future. Cesaro should have a defining moment, Shield put over in an amazing way, Daniel Bryan put over, Bray put over etc.

Should be the PPV where new stars are officially made.


----------



## WrayBryatt

midnightmischief said:


> here, have fun...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MyA0ZnwTuE&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> sorry don't know how to imbed you tube clips on the thread.


Hilarious lol.


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> Im very curious for what WWE has planned for the boys since they have halted the break up.
> I'm really hoping they are hinting at a war against the Authority.
> 
> The boys splitting up at Mania in a match most people didn't want would be just blah.
> 
> I understand Kane may be retiring soon and NAO are probably going to go back behind the scenes, so it's like one of their last Manias and doing it with stars like Shield is great. But since this was specially requested by NAO, Kane and them should put over our boys in a big way.
> 
> Matter fact, this Mania should be putting over the future. Cesaro should have a defining moment, Shield put over in an amazing way, Daniel Bryan put over, Bray put over etc.
> 
> Should be the PPV where new stars are officially made.


I think it was the shield that requested them, not there way around


----------



## midnightmischief

@winter
when you put it like this, wrestlemania looks like it could turn out a good one - not so much the crap ppv everyone is saying it will be. hopefully they go along this plan and let all the young ones shine...
the only match where I can see the older guy winning is undertaker/lesner - sorry but I don't see the streak ending yet


----------



## WrayBryatt

midnightmischief said:


> @winter
> when you put it like this, wrestlemania looks like it could turn out a good one - not so much the crap ppv everyone is saying it will be. hopefully they go along this plan and let all the young ones shine...
> the only match where I can see the older guy winning is undertaker/lesner - sorry but I don't see the streak ending yet


Yet? Its never ending. No reason to think otherwise.


----------



## midnightmischief

I think they are going to keep the boys together for a while yet. think they have squashed the split for now. they are really showing how united they are at the moment.
maybe they are going to bring some more talent up from nxt and start more feuds that can have spilt over from when the shield boys were in nxt... 
who knows. but it better be good.


----------



## midnightmischief

WrayBryatt said:


> Yet? Its never ending. No reason to think otherwise.


too true lol have to give some hope to those out there that think their favourite will be the one to break the streak...

a secret (well, maybe not so secret) part of me is dreaming of the day roman takes him out. lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> who knows with this upcoming match we may see it again lol damn I would :mark::mark::mark: out for that again. lol - or even if one of the guys takes the piss out of Kane


Please do :mark: :mark: Make this worth it :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Im very curious for what WWE has planned for the boys since they have halted the break up.
> I'm really hoping they are hinting at a war against the Authority.
> 
> The boys splitting up at Mania in a match most people didn't want would be just blah.
> 
> I understand Kane may be retiring soon and NAO are probably going to go back behind the scenes, so it's like one of their last Manias and doing it with stars like Shield is great. But since this was specially requested by NAO, Kane and them should put over our boys in a big way.
> 
> Matter fact, this Mania should be putting over the future. Cesaro should have a defining moment, Shield put over in an amazing way, Daniel Bryan put over, Bray put over etc.
> 
> Should be the PPV where new stars are officially made.


I think the best way to go would be a war against the Authority. It would be a great way for the group to come full circle--by being proponents of true justice.

The breakup can even tie into the war to up the stakes. But I really hope they don't do it at Mania. 

Agree that Mania should be about the future. I think the roster is good enough at this point that there's no need for the old guard to support it. The old guard should be taking the opportunity to showcase the new talent because they won't be around for long.

WrayBryatt, word is that NAO requested the Shield. Otherwise, they were supposed to be involved with Rowan and Luke.


----------



## Wynter

Oh, really? I've read and heard that NAO requested this. 

Hmmm, that's interesting. I wonder why the boys want to face them specifically? 

And my theory strengthens from smackdown spoilers. 



Spoiler: SmackDown



they fight 3MB and Rybaxel back to back. Still no face teams.
WWE could be testing them as Faces.

Sad by the lack of backstage segments 
Roman once again ring side. Maybe that tat is healing.




The boys are just too fantastic together with insane chemistry. They at least have one more big feud in them with Authority/Evolution. 

WWE might have noticed they have something good here. A face/Tweener Shield can be the biggest Shield.

They still have a lot of mileage in them, no need to rush. The fans love them, they're constantly highlights and they're getting face pops. 

Even Dean and Seth are slowly getting over. It took time, but all three are finally being individualized and receiving great reactions. 

Once they go on to their singles career, they will have a huge support behind them because WWE gave them time to connect with the fans. 

And can you imagine when Face/Tweener Shield split up? Fans are going to be affected more, because now they're behind these boys and really like them. 
It's a way to get fans the most emotionally invested.


Oh Lord, Roman defeating the streak will give him heat like no other :lmao

Some already wished his death for beating Kane's Rumble record.


----------



## midnightmischief

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh Lord, Roman defeating the streak will give him heat like no other :lmao
> 
> Some already wished his death for beating Kane's Rumble record.


yeah well, why not take out both 'brothers' records lol then he could go up against the 'brother of destruction' and bury them. lol - yeah right like that would happen.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao why do you want Roman to be hated, mischief 

You thought IWC trashed Cena? Oh boy. Roman would legit become the antichrist of wrestling lol

Oh Lord, I now want that just for Pyro's meltdown :wall


----------



## midnightmischief

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

your right, poor guy wouldn't last five minutes with the online peeps... it would be the supercena push from hell...

honestly, I don't know where I get these ideas. lol the little devil on my shoulder took over for a minute...










*speaking to my sig* sorry roman, I only mean the best for you...


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, really? I've read and heard that NAO requested this.
> 
> Hmmm, that's interesting. I wonder why the boys want to face them specifically?
> 
> And my theory strengthens from smackdown spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SmackDown
> 
> 
> 
> they fight 3MB and Rybaxel back to back. Still no face teams.
> WWE could be testing them as Faces.
> 
> Sad by the lack of backstage segments
> Roman once again ring side. Maybe that tat is healing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys are just too fantastic together with insane chemistry. They at least have one more big feud in them with Authority/Evolution.
> 
> WWE might have noticed they have something good here. A face/Tweener Shield can be the biggest Shield.
> 
> They still have a lot of mileage in them, no need to rush. The fans love them, they're constantly highlights and they're getting face pops.
> 
> Even Dean and Seth are slowly getting over. It took time, but all three are finally being individualized and receiving great reactions.
> 
> Once they go on to their singles career, they will have a huge support behind them because WWE gave them time to connect with the fans.
> 
> And can you imagine when Face/Tweener Shield split up? Fans are going to be affected more, because now they're behind these boys and really like them.
> It's a way to get fans the most emotionally invested.
> 
> 
> Oh Lord, Roman defeating the streak will give him heat like no other :lmao
> 
> Some already wished his death for beating Kane's Rumble record.


The merch sales would be insane if they keep this run up :lol

Heel or face, I think the boys have impacted the fans enough that they don't really want to see the breakup based on their reaction to the walkout and the Shield summit. So when it does happen...this place will not survive the aftermath :lol

Roman defeating the Streak :lmao Oh boy, the RAGE that will come from that. Pyro would be losing it over on Youtube 

@mischief, Devil Rukia ftw!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT: Zero said it before me. They are definitely getting put over in a face role. It's either face and heels with WWE. We fans put more emphasis on tweeners I think.


I suppooose


----------



## Wynter

:lol Caliiiiii!!

Face is like a vile word in this thread :lmao

Some of you see Face=Cena levels of goofy and babyface, and recoil in horror. 

They can be bad ass Faces 

Trips wouldn't dare make his beloved projects go the Cena route :deandre


----------



## midnightmischief

@jacq is that who that is lol, just found the image on google and thought it looked cool. lol I am so not a animae person lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> @jacq is that who that is lol, just found the image on google and thought it looked cool. lol I am so not a animae person lol


*gasp* You must go read/watch Bleach!



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Caliiiiii!!
> 
> Face is like a vile word in this thread :lmao
> 
> Some of you see Face=Cena levels of goofy and babyface, and recoil in horror.
> 
> They can be bad ass Faces
> 
> *Trips wouldn't dare make his beloved projects go the Cena route* :deandre


----------



## midnightmischief

JacqSparrow said:


> *gasp* You must go read/watch Bleach!


might just do that. I have never ventured into that world - might be time to broaden my horizons. I at least appreciate the artwork.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Sparrow, hush!
Trips would love to be able to take credit for 3 future main eventers lol

Shoot, no way Trips can pass up the chance to eclipse the Wyatt feud with a Shield vs Evolution program


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> might just do that. I have never ventured into that world - might be time to broaden my horizons. I at least appreciate the artwork.


The world of manganime is a wonderful one  



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Sparrow, hush!
> Trips would love to be able to take credit for 3 future main eventers lol
> 
> Shoot, no way Trips can pass up the chance to eclipse the Wyatt feud with a Shield vs Evolution program


He wishes  Though that program would really be :mark:...as long as the right people are highlighted *whistle*


----------



## Wynter

Ugh, they would give Roman Batista in that feud 

Im so torn! Dean vs Trips or Crazy Randy vs Dean :side:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> The world of manganime is a wonderful one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wishes  Though that program would really be :mark:...as long as the right people are highlighted *whistle*



Sometimes its not went to one of dem mangaconventions a few weeks back and let me tell you belgian otaku's are friggin weirdo's, weirder then belgian wrasslin marks :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

problem with the authority/evolution feud idea... who would they pair seth with - none of those guys would be able to keep up with his speed and acrobatics.

I would like to see roman with hhh and dean with 'crazy' orton... batista can go off and be the bell-ringer....


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ugh, they would give Roman Batista in that feud
> 
> Im so torn! Dean vs Trips or Crazy Randy vs Dean :side:


I would go with Dean vs Trips first--ooh, the rub Dean would get from that. I'd put Seth with Randy for the great matches we could get.

Roman/Batista...GOSH :lol I'll take Roman vs Kane. Batista as bell-ringer :lmao

Randy will be around for a while anyway--we could still get Crazy Dean vs Crazy Randy. And throw in a Crazy Bray for good measure 



psycho bunny said:


> Sometimes its not went to one of dem mangaconventions a few weeks back and let me tell you belgian otaku's are friggin weirdo's, weirder then belgian wrasslin marks :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I want to see that :lmao

Over here, manga conventions are awesome because the cosplayers are amazingly good.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> I would go with Dean vs Trips first--ooh, the rub Dean would get from that. I'd put Seth with Randy for the great matches we could get.
> 
> Roman/Batista...GOSH :lol I'll take Roman vs Kane. Batista as bell-ringer :lmao
> 
> Randy will be around for a while anyway--we could still get Crazy Dean vs Crazy Randy. And throw in a Crazy Bray for good measure
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see that :lmao
> 
> Over here, manga conventions are awesome because the cosplayers are amazingly good.



The cosplayers here are okay i guess, but the people in general are sad trying to get attention with their free hugs signs :lol Not to mention those thieves with their expensive merchandise :side: . On topic: roman should stay away from batista as far as possible, i don't want to hate but those 2 would be the worst combo in WWE history. I'd love to see Dean being a little shit to trips and steph. Imagine him getting slapped by that bitch :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

There goes Batista, already fucking up a feud that hasn't even happened yet :lmao

Trips wouldn't probably wrestle until a PPV..So I guess we we would get a variation of singles and tag matches with Orton, Batista and Shield. 
Damn, why couldn't Brock be in Batista's place 

Omg the promos and segments though :mark:

Seth vs Steph in the ultimate sass and fab off


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> There goes Batista, already fucking up a feud that hasn't even happened yet :lmao
> 
> Trips wouldn't probably wrestle until a PPV..So I guess we we would get a variation of singles and tag matches with Orton, Batista and Shield.
> Damn, why couldn't Brock be in Batista's place
> 
> Omg the promos and segments though :mark:
> 
> Seth vs Steph in the ultimate sass and fab off



Because batista is one of the worst wrestlers i'd prefer them wrestle 3mb for all i care :lol. Seth vs steph :banderas book it Vince!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> The cosplayers here are okay i guess, but the people in general are sad trying to get attention with their free hugs signs :lol Not to mention those thieves with their expensive merchandise :side: . On topic: roman should stay away from batista as far as possible, i don't want to hate but those 2 would be the worst combo in WWE history. I'd love to see Dean being a little shit to trips and steph. Imagine him getting slapped by that bitch :banderas


Well, ok, we have the expensive-merchandise thieves too :lol

And what I want to see is Steph's reaction after she slaps him and Dean just laughs in her face. 




WynterWarm12 said:


> There goes Batista, already fucking up a feud that hasn't even happened yet :lmao
> 
> Trips wouldn't probably wrestle until a PPV..So I guess we we would get a variation of singles and tag matches with Orton, Batista and Shield.
> Damn, why couldn't Brock be in Batista's place
> 
> Omg the promos and segments though :mark:
> 
> Seth vs Steph in the ultimate sass and fab off


I need Seth vs Steph :lmao :lmao :lmao and as far as I'm concerned, their segments could get an hour and I wouldn't complain 

I'd rather see tag matches-at least Batista's involvement would be limited. Not even Bryan could save him in a singles match, so I shudder to think of what would happen in a singles bout.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Seth will obviously be paired opposite Orton if that happens, he's the only one who'll be able to work against someone with Seth's speed.

Expect a RKO Outta Nowhere :lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

it would be hilarious to watch seth or dean against steph on the mike... can you imagine the shit either of those two would pull on her... it would make batistas comments about her being drooled on sound like a kindergarden joke.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

There was this one guy that asked 8 euro's for one madoka magica figurine the size of my fingernail :lmao Oh god that segment with Dean and steph would be badass :banderas hope he would beat her up like he did in his mox days :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh and just went back a few pages and yes WWE always has a designated "face" and "heel" corner for their tag matches :lol

If you watch all of the Shield's matches since their debut, they have always wrestled from the heel side- the one closer to the announce table. Elimination Chamber against the Wyatts was the first time they switched to the face side on the left and they've been wrestling from there ever since. Even in the Fatal 4 Way on last week's SD, they had that corner, then again against the Real Americans this Raw. So yeah there XD

It happens with everyone- you can see the Usos or Cody/Goldust always using the left "face" corner in their matches too :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Looked at what the girls on tumblr digged up. Roman was voted Most Attractive back in high school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even back in high school he was making those underwears drop :lol


Oh shit stuff like this is priceless :lmao





JacqSparrow said:


> DeanAmbrose.net has Dean's FCW matches up on their Vimeo--trust me, Regal's commentary is absolutely GOAT there. He really hyped up Dean and gave his matches a very important feel.


Regal is an Ambrose fanboy there is no doubt about. 
Someone I know went to a try out and Regal sometimes gives talks before the tryout to hype people up and he drops Ambrose's name out there as someone who new talents or tryout talents should kinda look up to as he was someone who came to WWE with a lot of hype behind him but didn't necessary have the look to back it up but he basically flipped everyone off and made them sit the fuck down, when he came to the crunch regardless of him not "having the look"
I think that was his main negative when they first scouted him, but damn, look at him fly now 




Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh and just went back a few pages and yes WWE always has a designated "face" and "heel" corner for their tag matches :lol
> 
> If you watch all of the Shield's matches since their debut, they have always wrestled from the heel side- the one closer to the announce table. Elimination Chamber against the Wyatts was the first time they switched to the face side on the left and they've been wrestling from there ever since. Even in the Fatal 4 Way on last week's SD, they had that corner, then again against the Real Americans this Raw. So yeah there XD
> 
> It happens with everyone- you can see the Usos or Cody/Goldust always using the left "face" corner in their matches too :lol


Yeah noticed this too, gotta get those baby faces actual faces on the tv. 
No more Rollins DAT ASS airtime  
I'm kidding :lmao
I really enjoy little things like this.


----------



## midnightmischief

that's quite interesting about the heel/face corner. in all my years of watching wrestling (25 on and off) I have never noticed that...

:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## midnightmischief

lol those photos of roman back at school... he actually looks a bit like my first ever boyfriend... hmmmmm maybe I should look Junior up - if he turned out half as fine as roman did... hmmmmm watch out hubby. lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah so if you ever watch a random tag match in WWE from previous years and don't know the storyline behind it and the heel/face alignment, just looking at the corner each team is in lets you know the good guys from the bad :lol

Random stuff like this is fascinating really :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

midnightmischief said:


> lol those photos of roman back at school... he actually looks a bit like my first ever boyfriend... hmmmmm maybe I should look Junior up - if he turned out half as fine as roman did... hmmmmm watch out hubby. lol



:lol you go girl


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tambrose

I also wondered who Seth would face in a Shield vs Evolution... but I think I wouldn't mind him vs Ric Flair. 
Normally I hate those from other eras coming back and taking up spotlight in anything other than short funny segments ala, Piper's Pit on Old School RAW. However, I would just laugh so much if Seth started to imitate Flair the way he imitates/annoys others... but then again it would probably still annoy me to see match time given to Flair lol


Oh and Dean Ambrose doesn't have 'the look'?! :| Oh I think this thread alone proves otherwise!! 

I've really disliked for a while the focus on having so many of them look the same- tall, muscly/body-builder, happy to do what is written for them rather than show their own personalities, etc.
I missed the days where there was an eclectic mix of guys in terms of looks, and I feel that many others have felt the same... it's been done to hell. I feel now they are realising this, maybe not to the degree that I'd like- but not my company so can only hope it continues and gives a lesson.

Each of the Shield are appealing in their own ways, and in various ways. I didn't really have high hopes for Roman at the very beginning, but when he started showing some sass with trash talk, and they all started to really show their bromance... now I'm a fan.




... but still tuning in for COMMUNITY DICK!


----------



## Tambrose

LOL oh man, I thought everyone knew about the corner of the ring thing?! 

Now I'm wondering if there's other aspects that have alluded me like the ring corner escaped other people's notice... probably is lol! 

I've barely spent any time learning or listening to the names of moves or anything like you guys though, I just like watching them- never really cared what their names were lol. I know basic ones.... but I won't be doing play by play anytime soon haha!


----------



## Taurerewa

They are Anti-Hero Faces. They are the Vegetas and the Wolverines. Too cool to dislike and too badass to be baby faces


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> There was this one guy that asked 8 euro's for one madoka magica figurine the size of my fingernail :lmao Oh god that segment with Dean and steph would be badass :banderas hope he would beat her up like he did in his mox days :lol


We can always dream they'll have a non-PG show someday :lol



tylermoxreigns said:


> Regal is an Ambrose fanboy there is no doubt about.
> Someone I know went to a try out and Regal sometimes gives talks before the tryout to hype people up and he drops Ambrose's name out there as someone who new talents or tryout talents should kinda look up to as he was someone who came to WWE with a lot of hype behind him but didn't necessary have the look to back it up but he basically flipped everyone off and made them sit the fuck down, when he came to the crunch regardless of him not "having the look"
> I think that was his main negative when they first scouted him, but damn, look at him fly now
> 
> Yeah noticed this too, gotta get those baby faces actual faces on the tv.
> No more Rollins DAT ASS airtime
> I'm kidding :lmao
> I really enjoy little things like this.


Regal's always had a good eye for that. (Y)

Nah, TMR, the fangirls have got that covered:


----------



## Wynter

What would you give Dean as a finisher if you could?
His current one is just....too limited on the times it looks good. It's awful on big guys ala Mark Henry lol


----------



## Banez

My brain is too asleep yet to think of any finishers :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> What would you give Dean as a finisher if you could?
> His current one is just....too limited on the times it looks good. It's awful on big guys ala Mark Henry lol



I loved it when Dean used the knee trembler on fcw to taunt regal :banderas. Maybe he could use that one.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VILLAIN

Surprised Dean Ambrose is a face, doesn't feel right. He will definitely go heel soon when he starts his solo career.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm surprised he's doing so well as a face in peril during matches tbh :banderas Been a very pleasant surprise. He can take a big beating and provide those hope spots spectacularly, and integrating a bit of his psycho side on Raw definitely helped get the crowd behind him more.

As for a new finisher, like I said a submission would be really good. Otherwise McIntyre's double underhook DDT would fit him really well, since it looks so vicious and I doubt Drew will use it anytime soon being in 3MB and all :side: Keep the Headlock Driver for smaller opponents.


----------



## Wynter

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Surprised Dean Ambrose is a face, doesn't feel right. He will definitely go heel soon when he starts his solo career.


Dean is such a loveable little shit, he will still get pops. 
Dean gets face love even with heel work and motivations :lol 

He would have to go real sinister to be treated as a legit heel.

Even Jon Moxley was loveable despite being psychotic.

Being less cartoonish might help that. Idk, Dean is too amazing not to mark out for.

Dean laughed when Cesaro slapped him around and the crowd was just so behind him lol
You know fans now days love them a great heel. 

I mean, Bray Wyatt anyone :lol


----------



## Shenroe

I don't know about that, he did to Kane at Payback and didn't look unrealistic. Here we're talking about Henry though, most finishers look weird on him and Big Show. I think his finisher is fine, a little more emphasis and an actual NAME could help too.


----------



## Wynter

True, but I do think he needs something more painful looking imo. Dean is/will be a crazy/psychotic heel, so his finisher needs to look like it really hurts his victim lol

That driver just doesn't do it for me or scream "Finish him!" :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Dean as a face, gets loved, Dean as a heel, gets even more loved. I don't see any problem in here.


----------



## WrayBryatt

midnightmischief said:


> too true lol have to give some hope to those out there that think their favourite will be the one to break the streak...
> 
> a secret (well, maybe not so secret) part of me is dreaming of the day roman takes him out. lol


Roman would be he hated more than cena, I would even hate him lol

Undertaker is too respected for that.

I saw a comment on youtube that suggested the same thing and this person told sika, roman reigns dad and he just laughed his ass off.

lol. If its true, even he think its funny.


----------



## Wynter

There's no one who can get a positive rub from defeating the streak.

Not even someone as big as Cena. The only reason he should defeat the streak is if he goes straight up heel and never looks back lol

But then again, fans talk shit all the time and the heat can easily die down after a while.

Because we sure kept up our anger for CM Punk unk2

#HijackRaw #NeverForget #IWC-0 #WWE-:hhh2 lol


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> There's no one who can get a positive rub from defeating the streak.
> 
> Not even someone as big as Cena. The only reason he should defeat the streak is if he goes straight up heel and never looks back lol
> 
> But then again, fans talk shit all the time and the heat can easily die down after a while.
> 
> Because we sure kept up our anger for CM Punk unk2
> 
> #HijackRaw #NeverForget #IWC-0 #WWE-:hhh2 lol


Im glad punk is gone, cause hd he not been gone, young and upcoming stars would not ave gotten more of the spotlight, bryan would be facing sheamus

Id welcome punk back as a fan but personally dont miss him at all. he had his time, let the 20 somethingyr olds have theirs


----------



## Banez

WrayBryatt said:


> Im glad punk is gone, cause hd he not been gone, young and upcoming stars would not ave gotten more of the spotlight, bryan would be facing sheamus
> 
> Id welcome punk back as a fan but personally dont miss him at all. he had his time, let the 20 somethingyr olds have theirs


While i understand your point. Punk was refreshing change to the Cena/Orton we've seen for so long. I wish either of those names would be gone instead as Punk actually could put on a match and can sell the moves made by opponents unlike some people.


----------



## Wynter

Can't say I was a huge Punk fan.
Missed him in his prime and when I came in, he was on the path to burning out.

So I'm a bit meh when it comes to him. I'm glad he's looking happy and healthy though.
But if he came back, I _really_ wouldn't care :lol

Plus, like you said, it saved Daniel Bryan.

And now that makes me wonder what the Shield would be doing if Punk was here. 
Cause Punk was seemingly on his way to feuding with the authority.


SHUT YOUR FILTHY WHORE MOUTH, BANEZ!!! RANDY HAS BEEN FABULOUS THESE PAST COUPLE MONTHS!!

:lol


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> True, but I do think he needs something more painful looking imo. Dean is/will be a crazy/psychotic heel, so his finisher needs to look like it really hurts his victim lol
> 
> That driver just doesn't do it for me or scream "Finish him!" :lol



Just give him a fork!! :dance 

I do like his finisher personally, I like moves that feel more 'old-school' to me (someone's going to tell me it's not old school now maybe lol!) rather than goofy looking ones, but I can see how it doesn't have the same feel in terms of impact when compared to other finishers. He's got time to develop or try out other moves and see how the audiences react.




DareDevil said:


> Dean as a face, gets loved, Dean as a heel, gets even more loved. I don't see any problem in here.


THIS.
The guy just can't do much wrong at this point no matter which path he goes down. I may just be biased :side: but he's just too talented imo- even if he gets boo'd I think it's going to be from a place like 'I love to hate this guy' rather than 'dear God this man is just horrible and boring... move on to someone else already' (aka. Batista).

Then again, maybe causal audience viewers, or the targeted demographic (not me :no: ), will feel differently, but I doubt it. 

All three could go either way if played right, although I am slightly concerned that they may pigeon hole Roman's character wise which could hurt his career.


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> RANDY HAS BEEN FABULOUS THESE PAST COUPLE MONTHS!!
> 
> :lol


:lmao

I always get bored with Randy on the ring... it's just his cowardly heel antics that annoy me. He should be this punting dude like he was in 2008-2009 was it?

:lol


----------



## WrayBryatt

Banez said:


> While i understand your point. Punk was refreshing change to the Cena/Orton we've seen for so long. I wish either of those names would be gone instead as Punk actually could put on a match and can sell the moves made by opponents unlike some people.


At this stage, I rather see orton. Orton vs dave batista is not a bad match to me. Orton use to be one of my faves before he got boring, and before this, he was out of the main event picture for a couple of years, so to me Im kinda glad he was back in the main event picture. Now...that being said, hes over stayed that main event picture and has wrestled bryan TOO MUCH. I mean seriously, on free tv, hes had more matches with bryan then on ppv and to me thats boring, Ive seen these guys before, no need again.

Punks character really seemed to be going no where. Lets call him the top heel for example purposes,then wheres brays position on the card? Him knocking down bray a notch, even not intentional is still in vain to me.

Ok, lets say hes the top babyface(outside john cena btw, I think cena know his time is coming to a close, which is why hes putting guys over and non title matches, but ill save that for another time)...Wheres bryan on the card? roman reigns?

By him being gone, the young guys have benefited. Randy is there for a short time, he wont be in the main event picture for a long time, where as cm punk, he wants to constatntly stay in the picture even if its not warranted or they have nothing for him. 

I love the guy, but its the young guys time now. I cant say I really miss him. I think the product got alot more better without him. I find myself watching raw alot in the past few weeks hes been gone. I wouldnt attribute that all to cm punk, but the rewrites has certainly drawn my interest.


----------



## Wynter

Roman deserves better than being a Goldberg 2.0

Not knocking on Goldberg because dude was a monster. I meant as in WWE trying to make Roman fit the mold of past stars similar to him, instead of letting him develop his own character/legacy.

I'll say it again, despite how awesome Roman looks when he's in bad ass mode and just stares people down with that glare, he seems to be more comfortable being cocky and acting in lighthearted segments.

He can still go beast in feuds and in the ring. When he gets hyped up and does his little war cry and flexing, he exudes power and ass kicker.

He can afford to show more dimensions to his character.

Plus, do you see his family? So many fun personalities from there, he may be cut from the same cloth a bit lol.




:no: at Banez.


----------



## Banez

WrayBryatt said:


> At this stage, I rather see orton. Orton vs dave batista is not a bad match to me. Orton use to be one of my faves before he got boring, and before this, he was out of the main event picture for a couple of years, so to me Im kinda glad he was back in the main event picture. Now...that being said, hes over stayed that main event picture and has wrestled bryan TOO MUCH. I mean seriously, on free tv, hes had more matches with bryan then on ppv and to me thats boring, Ive seen these guys before, no need again.


Yes i agree about Bryan/Orton. I did expect to see Bryan win Rumble n snatch the win from Orton considering how the story started at Summerslam.



WrayBryatt said:


> Punks character really seemed to be going no where. Lets call him the top heel for example purposes,then wheres brays position on the card? Him knocking down bray a notch, even not intentional is still in vain to me.


Bray is a fine character but i wouldn't see him being top heel just yet. There's plenty of time build him up for the main title while Punk would be keeping current champ (or future champ in Bryan) busy.



WrayBryatt said:


> Ok, lets say hes the top babyface(outside john cena btw, I think cena know his time is coming to a close, which is why hes putting guys over and non title matches, but ill save that for another time)...Wheres bryan on the card? roman reigns?


I hope Cena's putting guys over, i can only imagine how this place would implode if he didn't. reigns is involved in Shield still isn't he? So him being called out as top babyface is a stretch.. he's getting there but still could work with Shield. As for Bryan, i think the company underestimated his popularity. They assumed it's just another Zack Ryder thing that'l die away.



WrayBryatt said:


> By him being gone, the young guys have benefited. Randy is there for a short time, he wont be in the main event picture for a long time, where as cm punk, he wants to constatntly stay in the picture even if its not warranted or they have nothing for him.


I wasn't thrilled that he left though... kinda selfish way, having a match with HHH is almost as good as having a match for the title. HHH is still counted as top wrestlers in current era and can put on a good match with anyone. I assume Punks ego got in play. Which is a shame.



WrayBryatt said:


> I love the guy, but its the young guys time now. I cant say I really miss him. I think the product got alot more better without him. I find myself watching raw alot in the past few weeks hes been gone. I wouldnt attribute that all to cm punk, but the rewrites has certainly drawn my interest.


Yes there hasn't been that much of a bad in latest episodes. However with that being said, we still see same shit matches every now n then... like Christian vs. Sheamus for 3 straight weeks in a row. That was just sign that there's either not enough creativity in writers or they are just too occupied with the 'more important' feuds. Sometimes i wish they would reorganize whole writing team & booking... it's probably one of the few things thats not evolved along with the product.

Closing i'l say that tomorrow is Friday n we get all to see Shield in action


----------



## Wynter

Eh, I'm still debating whether I want to see SmackDown.

....still haven't watched the SmackDown where they got beat down.....


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Banez said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I always get bored with Randy on the ring... it's just his cowardly heel antics that annoy me. He should be this punting dude like he was in 2008-2009 was it?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol



Yeah the orton that punted punk and made him drop the title, that was the orton that i :mark: for


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Roman, Goldberg 2.0 :bosh4 :no: 

What's wrong with people?


----------



## Wynter

:lol Devil
I wouldn't put it past WWE to pigeonhole Roman into a big man stereotype once the boys split. 
Was only using Goldberg as an example of what they can mold him after.

I'm begging for WWE to trust him enough to have a little freedom with his character and let him be his own guy.


----------



## DareDevil

Alright then.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok shamelessly stealing this from Chrome's sig :lol










And Orton's been awesome since TLC, everybody shut their mouths :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Eh, I'm still debating whether I want to see SmackDown.
> 
> ....still haven't watched the SmackDown where they got beat down.....


The wha, Wynter?? I've already watched it three times!...I have no life

Dean's finisher...hmm, I do love the knee trembler. Certainly he'd get Regal's blessing on that.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok shamelessly stealing this from Chrome's sig :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And Orton's been awesome since TLC, everybody shut their mouths :lo*l


That Gif :lol

*Confession Bear time. *


----------



## Coach




----------



## Deptford

WHOA THAT IS THE COOLEST PICTURE PEPSI PLUNGE!! 

And lol Orton is in my top 5 of all time. There was really only about a 3 year span of his career that he sucked. Everything else was actually always really good imo.


----------



## What A Maneuver

psycho bunny said:


> Yeah the orton that punted punk and made him drop the title, that was the orton that i :mark: for


Yess, oh man, that Orton was awesome. When he was injured and showed up when you least expected it just to badmouth some people and look badass? Ahh, I loved it. I so wanted that feud to happen, but he just kind of squashed Punk, and when they redid it later it wasn't the same. I wanted face long haired Punk vs sexy arrogant and despicable Orton.

Must stay on topic... Uh, believe in the shield?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

I am delighted that they are still together. That really is best for business. Face, Heel, Tweeners, they can do it all. All of them combined make for the perfect combination.

Rollins is still my dude and i think he's still the best by some distance but i'm FINALLY really starting to like Ambrose aswell which i have been hoping to do for quite some time. Maybe my expectations were too high for him but i put the blame for that mostly on the Ambrose uber fans on here lol. Reigns is class aswell and his moveset is coming along nicely but i still fear for him as a singles competitor.

I like when they mix it up and give them all a chance to win the match, no point having Reigns make the pin every week. I am liking the idea of hacing Ambrose and Rollins team as the two guys now. They are a bundle of excitement and energy.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Randy Orton... yuck. However Orton > Batista.


----------



## NeyNey

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> but i'm FINALLY really starting to like Ambrose aswell which i have been hoping to do for quite some time.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I will say that I have been liking Orton's work lately compared to before when he was a face. I'm not necessarily big on Orton, though. Never really have been.



NeyNey said:


>


That's a perfect "converted another one" gif.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


>





Spoiler: me showcasing my class


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


>


DAMN DEAN! Just kiss him already!!


----------



## Shenroe

Lol, you wish..Hell i wish he'd do it too


----------



## Banez

should be friday already... would have time to watch Smackdown atm for those shield segments/matches/whatever they were doing this week


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's Friday here


----------



## Banez

Quoth the Raven said:


> It's Friday here


it's friday here in 1 minute but what i mean is the time when i can watch Smackdown, that won't come for atleast 10+ hours still lol


----------



## michelem

*Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Ok stop everything!!!

Rollins was performing the 3 amigos against the real americans last Raw!!??

Ok this guy is now my favourite... As i said some time ago he is probably the best performer at the moment imo...

with the 3 amigos he's definitely won

GIVE THAT GUY THE WWE WHC GODDAMIT!!!:vince5


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

:lmao Rollins is now your favorite?.. I guess Rollins using the 3 Amigos to get over as a face worked with you. Smart move by him. 3 Amigos always get's a pop.


----------



## alchecho

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Rollins is super great and the crowd is behind him, i hope he gets pushed


----------



## SubZero3:16

Hello all of you beautiful people.

Today was a lovely day wasn't it?










So what's the topic of the hour?


----------



## Resist

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

I think he's the weakest of the three in terms of what he can offer. I think Ambrose will be this gens Hunter in terms of heel status and Reigns' size and brute force are amazing. Rollins is good though but I'm not sure if he'll ever reach Main Event status


----------



## Trublez

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Rollins is awesome, it's good to see him finally getting most of the spotlight in the shield group recently.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Today was a lovely day wasn't it?


Don't know about the rest of the world but in Funland it was a nice day.

Don't exactly know whats the topic of the hour. But then again i know nuffin... i just hang around.


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Anytime someone pays homage to my favorite wrestler of all time, it brings a smile to my face. Loved seeing Brock do it at Summerslam.


----------



## michelem

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*



Resist said:


> I think he's the weakest of the three in terms of what he can offer. I think Ambrose will be this gens Hunter in terms of heel status and Reigns' size and brute force are amazing. Rollins is good though but I'm not sure if he'll ever reach Main Event status


among the new stars he and Cesaro are my favs...also they are givin Rollins more and more space every week... I hope it's not a random thing since I think this guy deserves a lot.

On the contrary I think Ambrose is the weakest of the 3... Reigns has the qualities liked by WWE management and imo Rollins is the one of them who can fire up the crowd the most with his high flying, fast and athletic style


----------



## michelem

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*



The Rabid Wolverine said:


> Anytime someone pays homage to my favorite wrestler of all time, it brings a smile to my face. Loved seeing Brock do it at Summerslam.


Same here...almost tears of joy when I saw it...I am not even joking


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hello all of you beautiful people.
> 
> Today was a lovely day wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the topic of the hour?


The topic is, why won't Dean kiss Roman? I mean just look at that gif!


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> The topic is, why won't Dean kiss Roman? I mean just look at that gif!


I think you mean why won't Dean kiss Roman where we all can see and appreciate it? I think it's because Roman threatened to knock his teeth out if he tried any shit on camera :lol. You can tell that Ro is a very private man


----------



## Thechatilaproject

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Likewise.. A big smile on my face when I saw it.

It's not the first time he's done it either. A few weeks ago he pulled it off as well.

He's a big Eddie fan and has worked closely with his daughter, Shaul.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Best of the shield. I think he should stay heel a little longer. In the vein of HBK.


----------



## PUNKY

just been on tumblr does the queen know she got a mention on there ? to do with the thread war the other night. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*



Pugilist said:


> Best of the shield. I think he should stay heel a little longer. In the vein of HBK.


Been saying he is the best of the Shield forever. Guy is amazing and this stretch he has been on is making more and more people hop on the Rollins Wagon. WWE would have to do less to make this guy a star where as they'd have to protect and work to make Reigns a star. 

Cesaro and Bryan have been amazing but Rollins is currently blowing them away with everything he has done the last few weeks. Oh and i'm surprised he wasn't booed for doing the 3 Amigos, just came out of nowhere. Was it Eddie's bday or something?


----------



## Resist

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

I just hope he doesnt turn into another Rey


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

I wanted him to do the first 2 _amigos_, then on the third, hold his hand out to tag in Ambrose to do a double team _amigo_, then have Ambrose do 2 more _amigos_ by himself.

five. fucking. amigos.


----------



## RyanPelley

The Rabid Wolverine said:


> Anytime someone pays homage to my favorite wrestler of all time, it brings a smile to my face. Loved seeing Brock do it at Summerslam.


Who is your favorite wrestler? I can't remember who it was using the move before the others in the WWF mid 90s.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> just been on tumblr does the queen know she got a mention on there ? to do with the thread war the other night. :lol


Our lil ol thread war made it to tumblr? Oh do pray tell what did it say.


----------



## PUNKY

Spoiler: cindel's gets a mention on tumblr



Women Wrestling Fans & Objectification
I am a lurker on this website: http://www.wrestlingforum.com ; most notably, the Shield discussion thread which by far has the most traffic views on any thread on the site.

The Shield thread is on it’s sixth thread and it’s due the women wrestling fans. It is a mix of discussion, pictures, gifs, fanarts, fan-fiction etc etc.

During Monday Night Raw, the thread was invaded by a few men wrestling fans that were upset that their posts were overlooked and started a “MALE VERSION” of the Shield thread. One of the Administrator merge the “Male version” thread to the main thread like they always do in order to keep all Shield discussion in one thread. 

While I understand that some of the posts in that thread is confusing to the male gender, it should not be a surprised that women take part in objectification. Men do it all the time; the website has it’s own “Wrestling Divas, Celebs and Models” forum where they can fap to.

At some point during that evening, It all came crashing down when a moderator decided to change the title to “CREAMPIE Shield thread” and created a new Shield discussion thread. As you can probably tell, the women wrestling fans were highly offended by the sexist language which basically reduced them to a porn term and vocally expressed their displeasure that somehow the main Shield thread was deemed inauthentic.

There are some men out there that are not comfortable with “thirsty” content and the objectification from the women.

WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF BEING A WOMAN AND WOMEN WRESTLING FAN.

Do you realize how many pictures, images, gifs of scantily clad WWE Divas, models, celebs etc women wrestling fans have been subjected to when reading a thread just to comment in most wrestling threads?

How about whenever there is a WWE Diva that comes to the ring automatically we are subjected to explicit sexual language? When women fans tell those men to please stop talking or tone it down, those same men tells us to “get over it” or send rape threats over pm or reputation comments.

FACT: MEN WRESTLING FANS ARE NOT ALLIES TO WOMEN WRESTLING FANS. 

This is what women wrestling fans deal with online and we cannot bring it up due to the backlash of being a “bitch” or “feminist” (<—I failed to see how this is a bad word.]

Men fans tried to control of what can be such in hypocritical fashion. * For example: one of the poster in the Shield thread made an request for a Men of Wrestling forum here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/1182361-men-wrestling-forum-picture-forum.html*

*As you can see, her request was denied. No explanation given & when she asked if they were going to remove the “Women Divas, Celebs & Models forum”, the administrator said “No. And if you want to drool over the men then use existing WWE threads or the random pic thread.” and the thread gets immediately closed. 
*
You can see the double standard of having a Diva forum for the men wrestling fans to droll over but for the ladies, your only option is to the use one of the discussion thread but somehow you really can’t because then the men wrestling fans will get their feelings hurt which leads to a argument on the topic of “true real fans.” 

It is really exhausted being a woman wrestling fan and having to deal with these type of mindset and attitude. 
#WWE#the shield#roman reigns#seth rollins#rant#wrestling#wrestlingfans



EDIT didn't know if i was allowed to put in in here so spoiler tagged, hope i don't get into trouble for posting it lol


----------



## etta411

*True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*

TRUE
I consider myself to be somewhat of a shield mark, with my favorites in this order Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, then Roman Reigns. Reigns would be not what he is without the Shield.Rollins and Ambrose make the shield to be what it is today,then Reigns comes in to do his two only moves which are awesome but not enough. I feel Roman Reigns is not ready for the singles mega push and instead it should go to Rollins. Rollins is the real total package he has mic skills, he has the "look" and he is one of the top three best wrestlers in the WWE.

I've said my peace what are your thought?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Everybody talks about Benoit, Malenko and Eddie, but no love for Perry Saturn?


----------



## Blommen

Roman has improved tremendously in the past year and a half but I still don't know when I'd be comfortable seeing him in the Main Event. Out of all three Roman is the guy they are going to have to be most careful about pushing and he would benefit greatly from a slow build. As talented and quick to learn as he is they still have to be very careful with pushing him though. He's a hot name and has been booked tremendously but to drop him in a singles feud and have him work in an environment where it's way more difficult to hide his inexperience could really cripple his stock. within the next year and a half i'd like to see him in a singles feud with savvy vet who can show him the ropes and show him how to work and withi 2 years I could see him doing brilliant in-ring work as an upper mid carder. Some might say that's too long and too pessimistic of a view but when it comes to a guy like Reigns i'd rather be safe than sorry, to be honest.

EDIT: But what do you guys think? how should Roman be handled after Shield is over?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*

There is a Shield thread you can use. I agree with you about Rollins because he can be the total package and he is clearly the best out of the group.

Ready or Not the WWE can make someone look like a million bucks. Ryback was not ready at all but was getting insane reactions and a huge push. Reigns is so much more talented than Ryback, i am sure WWE can do enough to hide his weaknesses to make him become a star. They would need to do less work with Rollins or Ambrose but i think Reigns' look is what would have him come first.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*

This probably didn't need it's own thread. We have a massive Shield thread filled with swell people who would be more than happy to answer your question, post gifs and talk about Deans magnificent backside. It's a fun read.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: cindel's gets a mention on tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Women Wrestling Fans & Objectification
> I am a lurker on this website: http://www.wrestlingforum.com ; most notably, the Shield discussion thread which by far has the most traffic views on any thread on the site.
> 
> The Shield thread is on it’s sixth thread and it’s due the women wrestling fans. It is a mix of discussion, pictures, gifs, fanarts, fan-fiction etc etc.
> 
> During Monday Night Raw, the thread was invaded by a few men wrestling fans that were upset that their posts were overlooked and started a “MALE VERSION” of the Shield thread. One of the Administrator merge the “Male version” thread to the main thread like they always do in order to keep all Shield discussion in one thread.
> 
> While I understand that some of the posts in that thread is confusing to the male gender, it should not be a surprised that women take part in objectification. Men do it all the time; the website has it’s own “Wrestling Divas, Celebs and Models” forum where they can fap to.
> 
> At some point during that evening, It all came crashing down when a moderator decided to change the title to “CREAMPIE Shield thread” and created a new Shield discussion thread. As you can probably tell, the women wrestling fans were highly offended by the sexist language which basically reduced them to a porn term and vocally expressed their displeasure that somehow the main Shield thread was deemed inauthentic.
> 
> There are some men out there that are not comfortable with “thirsty” content and the objectification from the women.
> 
> WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF BEING A WOMAN AND WOMEN WRESTLING FAN.
> 
> Do you realize how many pictures, images, gifs of scantily clad WWE Divas, models, celebs etc women wrestling fans have been subjected to when reading a thread just to comment in most wrestling threads?
> 
> How about whenever there is a WWE Diva that comes to the ring automatically we are subjected to explicit sexual language? When women fans tell those men to please stop talking or tone it down, those same men tells us to “get over it” or send rape threats over pm or reputation comments.
> 
> FACT: MEN WRESTLING FANS ARE NOT ALLIES TO WOMEN WRESTLING FANS.
> 
> This is what women wrestling fans deal with online and we cannot bring it up due to the backlash of being a “bitch” or “feminist” (<—I failed to see how this is a bad word.]
> 
> Men fans tried to control of what can be such in hypocritical fashion. * For example: one of the poster in the Shield thread made an request for a Men of Wrestling forum here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/1182361-men-wrestling-forum-picture-forum.html*
> 
> *As you can see, her request was denied. No explanation given & when she asked if they were going to remove the “Women Divas, Celebs & Models forum”, the administrator said “No. And if you want to drool over the men then use existing WWE threads or the random pic thread.” and the thread gets immediately closed.
> *
> You can see the double standard of having a Diva forum for the men wrestling fans to droll over but for the ladies, your only option is to the use one of the discussion thread but somehow you really can’t because then the men wrestling fans will get their feelings hurt which leads to a argument on the topic of “true real fans.”
> 
> It is really exhausted being a woman wrestling fan and having to deal with these type of mindset and attitude.
> #WWE#the shield#roman reigns#seth rollins#rant#wrestling#wrestlingfans
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT didn't know if i was allowed to put in in here so spoiler tagged, hope i don't get into trouble for posting it lol


The author makes some damn good legit points. That's why I can appreciate our regular guys in this thread. They're like oh women find us men attractive and sometimes they say really racy stuff like we do and that's cool with us and they move on talk about whatever is on their minds. Then you have the simple bitches that come in and whine 'oh noes! The wymmin are objectifying us and making us feel icky. This is so gay. All of this sexy talk is scaring me, wah wah wah." But mind you in if I go in to the diva's section and I read about guys wanna suck a fart out of a diva's ass, I dare not complain because everyone is going to be like get out the thread (although I mean if sucking out farts is your thing well do you (Y) ) So excuse me if I don't take their hypocritical complaining seriously.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*

false.

The only people who NEED to be successful are the good all-around guys. Guys like (you guessed it) Bray Wyatt. These are the guys who can be inserted into a bland feud, with bland characters and make it worth watching on strength of gimmick/promo alone.


----------



## WrayBryatt

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: cindel's gets a mention on tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Women Wrestling Fans & Objectification
> I am a lurker on this website: http://www.wrestlingforum.com ; most notably, the Shield discussion thread which by far has the most traffic views on any thread on the site.
> 
> The Shield thread is on it’s sixth thread and it’s due the women wrestling fans. It is a mix of discussion, pictures, gifs, fanarts, fan-fiction etc etc.
> 
> During Monday Night Raw, the thread was invaded by a few men wrestling fans that were upset that their posts were overlooked and started a “MALE VERSION” of the Shield thread. One of the Administrator merge the “Male version” thread to the main thread like they always do in order to keep all Shield discussion in one thread.
> 
> While I understand that some of the posts in that thread is confusing to the male gender, it should not be a surprised that women take part in objectification. Men do it all the time; the website has it’s own “Wrestling Divas, Celebs and Models” forum where they can fap to.
> 
> At some point during that evening, It all came crashing down when a moderator decided to change the title to “CREAMPIE Shield thread” and created a new Shield discussion thread. As you can probably tell, the women wrestling fans were highly offended by the sexist language which basically reduced them to a porn term and vocally expressed their displeasure that somehow the main Shield thread was deemed inauthentic.
> 
> There are some men out there that are not comfortable with “thirsty” content and the objectification from the women.
> 
> WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF BEING A WOMAN AND WOMEN WRESTLING FAN.
> 
> Do you realize how many pictures, images, gifs of scantily clad WWE Divas, models, celebs etc women wrestling fans have been subjected to when reading a thread just to comment in most wrestling threads?
> 
> How about whenever there is a WWE Diva that comes to the ring automatically we are subjected to explicit sexual language? When women fans tell those men to please stop talking or tone it down, those same men tells us to “get over it” or send rape threats over pm or reputation comments.
> 
> FACT: MEN WRESTLING FANS ARE NOT ALLIES TO WOMEN WRESTLING FANS.
> 
> This is what women wrestling fans deal with online and we cannot bring it up due to the backlash of being a “bitch” or “feminist” (<—I failed to see how this is a bad word.]
> 
> Men fans tried to control of what can be such in hypocritical fashion. * For example: one of the poster in the Shield thread made an request for a Men of Wrestling forum here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/1182361-men-wrestling-forum-picture-forum.html*
> 
> *As you can see, her request was denied. No explanation given & when she asked if they were going to remove the “Women Divas, Celebs & Models forum”, the administrator said “No. And if you want to drool over the men then use existing WWE threads or the random pic thread.” and the thread gets immediately closed.
> *
> You can see the double standard of having a Diva forum for the men wrestling fans to droll over but for the ladies, your only option is to the use one of the discussion thread but somehow you really can’t because then the men wrestling fans will get their feelings hurt which leads to a argument on the topic of “true real fans.”
> 
> It is really exhausted being a woman wrestling fan and having to deal with these type of mindset and attitude.
> #WWE#the shield#roman reigns#seth rollins#rant#wrestling#wrestlingfans
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT didn't know if i was allowed to put in in here so spoiler tagged, hope i don't get into trouble for posting it lol


interesting. I can say as a male fan, I never really gawked over women in wrestling, if so, Its done privately, I dont even visit that part of the forum(hell, I didnt even know it existed until i read that piece lol) Once you seen one diva, youve seen em all imo. But I get it. I wish i could find a woman wrestling fan to date. Im going to wwe raw alone. I hope Im sitting next to a single hot mark lol.


----------



## Blommen

WrayBryatt said:


> interesting. I can say as a male fan, I never really gawked over women in wrestling, if so, Its done privately, I dont even visit that part of the forum(hell, I didnt even know it existed until i read that piece lol) Once you seen one diva, youve seen em all imo. But I get it. I wish i could find a woman wrestling fan to date. Im going to wwe raw alone. I hope Im sitting next to a single hot mark lol.


Hot marks are just like hot girl gamers: They're all taken


----------



## Jimshine

Can we start another war sometime next week?

...

Just kidding, read that Tumblr thing, pretty good for a tumblr piece which is commonly the by-word for terrible adolescent writing.

Did some of you get rape threats? What the actual FUCK !! Name and shame, I'll fucking neg them into the infinite from now on.

Keep it up girls anyway, this thread is the closest I've got to wet fannies this year.


----------



## Banez

if it would let me rep you zero i would 

cindel is awesome & apparently bit popular now.

@wray: gl for finding one! 

@blommen: and if they are not taken the ones i know got either some issues or they just seem backstabbish type of women.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*



Resist said:


> I think he's the weakest of the three in terms of what he can offer. I think Ambrose will be this gens Hunter in terms of heel status and Reigns' size and brute force are amazing. Rollins is good though but *I'm not sure if he'll ever reach Main Event status*


Oh yeah he will. He still has A LOT mileage left. He will retire a 4 time world champion. 

Seth Rollins is the best professional wrestler in the world today.


----------



## Blommen

Banez said:


> if it would let me rep you zero i would
> 
> cindel is awesome & apparently bit popular now.
> 
> @wray: gl for finding one!
> 
> @blommen: and if they are not taken the ones i know got either some issues or they just seem backstabbish type of women.


I'm decently desperate so I can handle a little crazy just fine.


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Rollins can be the face of the company. Don't believe me just watch


----------



## Banez

Blommen said:


> I'm decently desperate so I can handle a little crazy just fine.


First time i hear anyone refer themselves as 'decently desperate'. first time for everything :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

The number of lurkers on this thread and forum in general always surprises me :lol I was a lurker for almost a year but that yearly MOTYC threads forced me to join. They're real good. The Shield thread was a surprise lol.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> just been on tumblr does the queen know she got a mention on there ? to do with the thread war the other night. :lol




Read what the Tumblr piece said. Some good points on there. People who get offended by all that, I'd just advice to not post until Raw/SD airs, when pages of serious discussion flow in (Y)


----------



## charsace

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Rollins has everything to be the face of the company. He can be bigger than Bret and Shawn.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> if it would let me rep you zero i would
> 
> cindel is awesome & apparently bit popular now.
> 
> @wray: gl for finding one!
> 
> @blommen: *and if they are not taken the ones i know got either some issues or they just seem backstabbish type of women*.


that's why you talk to us lovely women on here


----------



## Banez

Quoth the Raven said:


> The number of lurkers on this thread and forum in general always surprises me :lol I was a lurker for almost a year but that yearly MOTYC threads forced me to join. They're real good. The Shield thread was a surprise lol.


i was lurking when my previous forum kind of died. So i joined here. However i didn't start posting much until after a year of being a member. And i didn't even peek into Shield thread until near the end of Shield V thread.

Edit: stop owning me zero i don't like it :lol


----------



## cmccredden

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Rollins is far and away the strongest member of the shield as of right now. Watching I'm get a hot tag and start flying around the ring is just awesome to watch. Guy deserves to be one of the top 5 superstars in the company.


----------



## charsace

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*

Rollins and Ambrose are ready for the ME. Reigns isn't.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

I hope he adapts his style as the years go by so he has a longer shelf life as a wrestler. I wanna see him have a longer career and not end up with Mysterio knees. It's a dangerous style.

That being said, he's far and away my favorite on the current roster, along with Zayn and Cesaro. But I am just slightly partial to Rollins. Something about being a fan even when he was bad on the mic and didnt have much character and watching him develop makes you happier when he gets all this praise (Y) He already has the work ethic. With the right attitude backstage and support from the higher ups, he can be huge. I've heard his interviews and he's very articulate and a good company man, plus he's also got the look so can be popular with all demographics.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*



SoupBro said:


> *There is a Shield thread you can use.* I agree with you about Rollins because he can be the total package and he is clearly the best out of the group.
> 
> Ready or Not the WWE can make someone look like a million bucks. Ryback was not ready at all but was getting insane reactions and a huge push. Reigns is so much more talented than Ryback, i am sure WWE can do enough to hide his weaknesses to make him become a star. They would need to do less work with Rollins or Ambrose but i *think Reigns' look is what would have him come first.*


:allen1

Nah that is the fangirl discussion thread...gifs of Ambrose smiling and licking his lips and shit.

--

Which is weird,because I think Ambrose has a larger female fanbase than Reigns.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*

It's not like WWE is screwed if he's not, but I think it would be a huge benefit if he pans out. The guy shows so much promise and upside, you hope that your future stars can show that early in their career.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> i was lurking when my previous forum kind of died. So i joined here. However i didn't start posting much until after a year of being a member. And i didn't even peek into Shield thread until near the end of Shield V thread.
> 
> Edit: stop owning me zero i don't like it :lol


But that's not what you said last night


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*

WWE really needs some of the current young guys with potential to take off in a big way. This includes Reigns, so I'd say yes.


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Read what the Tumblr piece said. Some good points on there. People who get offended by all that, I'd just advice to not post until Raw/SD airs, when pages of serious discussion flow in (Y)


exactly, they act as if we don't discuss the shield seriously at all. :lol forgot to ask you did you google the bride of chucky ? you know what we were talking about yesterday, seriously looks just like her.

@banez what do you mean you don't like it ? you LOVE it when sub owns you.


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> @banez what do you mean you don't like it ? you LOVE it when sub owns you.


Precisely.

on a totally unrelated note that has nothing to do with shield. Is any of you actually trained in medical things? I don't trust my doctor who tells me that my damaged nerve in my arm will heal by itself.. and i don't even know how long that would take.


----------



## NeyNey

Our sweet thread made it to Tumblr? :banderas

Welcome Lurkers!
Let us all celebrate with the fucking Symbol of Excellence!








Before I joined WF I was a lurker on another site so even though you never write with the people on there, they become a part of your daily internet routine. 
Without lurking, I would've never heared of Mr. GOAT Dean Ambrose.
So glad it all happend the way it happend.


----------



## ArabGuy

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*

I don't understand why anyone would answer your question with False.

Roman Reigns is one of the most charismatic superstars to step foot in WWE since the PG era started. He has the look, and the It factor. Watch the Wyatts vs the Shield at EC. Look at when Roman started posing after he knocked out all three Wyatts towards the end of the match. That right there is IT. 
And there's no reason to request more moves of him. It all depends on the style he'll wrestle in. Stone Cold had four moves. Lou Thez press, Stunner, turnbuckle stomp, and a suplex every now and then. It's not about how many moves a superstar has in his arsenal it's about telling a story in the ring.
If Roman masters that, he's good to go. I think he will be the man to dethrone Cena.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Precisely.
> 
> on a totally unrelated note that has nothing to do with shield. Is any of you actually trained in medical things? I don't trust my doctor who tells me that my damaged nerve in my arm will heal by itself.. and i don't even know how long that would take.


Did you even google it?


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Did you even google it?


Actually i didn't. I usually google stuff first before asking... guess being irritated by it makes me stupid as well, thanks lol


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

I hate to say this, but for a while i saw nothing or little in him..that was months back..then as he finally got to show his skills and energy on WWE Tv, i was completely taken back and felt like damn..this guy is amazing and here i was for a while thinking he was the weakest of the Shield..when in my opinion, this guy is the standout (Y) (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster

Dean- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491115

Roman- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491114

Seth- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491113

I feel like i should bid 1k on Seth. Feels like he still isn't getting the love he deserves.


----------



## PUNKY

SoupBro said:


> Dean- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491115
> 
> Roman- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491114
> 
> Seth- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491113
> 
> I feel like i should bid 1k on Seth. Feels like he still isn't getting the love he deserves.


i feel like i need to bid on these, anyone fancy lending me some money ? 

EDIT poor seth. :sad:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Actually i didn't. I usually google stuff first before asking... guess being irritated by it makes me stupid as well, thanks lol


No problem boo


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*



Jimshine said:


> Everybody talks about Benoit, Malenko and Eddie, but no love for Perry Saturn?


Probably because Perry Saturn was the least talented of the Radicalz by a wide, wide, WIDE margin. The only reason he even gets mentioned in the same breath as Benoit/Malenko/Eddie is because he was in the group. That's literally the only reason why. He had nothing else in common with those three.


----------



## ArabGuy

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Rollins is the new HBK.


----------



## Wynter

:side:

Zero, imma _really _need you to stop coming for my man, Banez.

Please and thank you, sweetie. 













EDIT: Not shocked at all that Dean has the most so far. Though I'm surprised his crazy ass fans didn't bid way higher than that :lol

Seth ...that's cause none of these hoes want to exercise and expose how out of shape they are :lol

Shiiiit, who wouldn't want to see a shirtless and sweating Seth :ambrose


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Dean as a face, gets loved, Dean as a heel, gets even more loved. I don't see any problem in here.


When Dean eventually turns his back on Seth and Roman, you will hate him for it... _very briefly_. And then you will love him for it.

When he did that promo about how washed up Mark Henry is, I thought "damn, go easy on him", and I felt a twinge of anger toward Dean, and then I thought ":banderas Damn this guy's good."

Dean will be beloved by many whether he's working as face or heel. He shines his brightest as a psychotic heel, but he's very likeable as a badass good guy. Not every wrestler can wear both hats and look good doing it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Dean- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491115
> 
> Roman- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491114
> 
> Seth- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491113
> 
> I feel like i should bid 1k on Seth. Feels like he still isn't getting the love he deserves.


I need to work on getting that rich guy to fund my wrestling habit.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Not surprising really, a backstage tour would be much easier and preferable than a Crossfits workout session :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Banez said:


> Actually i didn't. I usually google stuff first before asking... guess being irritated by it makes me stupid as well, thanks lol


Maybe see a second doc. 
Another professional opinion can save you a lot of time. 



> Originally Posted by *SoupBro* View Post
> Dean- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491115
> 
> Roman- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491114
> 
> Seth- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491113
> 
> I feel like i should bid 1k on Seth. Feels like he still isn't getting the love he deserves.


I would actually give you some money for a bid. :lmao



Telos said:


> When he did that promo about how washed up Mark Henry is, I thought "damn, go easy on him", and I felt a twinge of anger toward Dean, and then I thought ":banderas Damn this guy's good."


Actually marked while reading this.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side:
> 
> Zero, imma _really _need you to stop coming for my man, Banez.
> 
> Please and thank you, sweetie.


Banez prefer women who display discrenary tastes and who aren't into farm animals


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> exactly, they act as if we don't discuss the shield seriously at all. :lol forgot to ask you did you google the bride of chucky ? you know what we were talking about yesterday, seriously looks just like her.
> 
> @banez what do you mean you don't like it ? you LOVE it when sub owns you.



Wow that resemblance :banderas :banderas

How did you even think of that? :lol And turns out I HAD watched parts of this movie now and then but I never knew the name :lol And tbh maybe it was "Tiffany" who turned me off :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Wow that resemblance :banderas :banderas
> 
> How did you even think of that? :lol And turns out I HAD watched parts of this movie now and then but I never knew the name :lol And tbh maybe it was "Tiffany" who turned me off :lmao


haha i swear i don't even mean it in a bad way it's just because i love the movie so much as soon as i saw a pic of her i was like woah she looks like the real life version of tiffany. :lol and yeah i'd prefer a "backstage tour" *wink wink* with roman or ambrose to some crossfit workout with seth.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Man all this talk of Eddie and Saturn and the Radicalz. I LOVED watching this so much :banderas. Everyone in the crowd knew who they were and the pop when Eddie and Benoit go to the top rope :banderas


----------



## Wynter

Another farm animal joke and a shot at my tastes. I haven't read that one before unk2


You're wasting your time boo, find another man to desperately throw your pussy at in vain hopes of forgetting about Pyro, who no sold your ass on a regular basis anyways.

And now do yourself a favor and










before you continue embarrassing yourself.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And now, now I wait for Zero to rip me into an early grave.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha i swear i don't even mean it in a bad way it's just because i love the movie so much as soon as i saw a pic of her i was like woah she looks like the real life version of tiffany. :lol and yeah i'd prefer a "backstage tour" *wink wink* with roman or ambrose to some crossfit workout with seth.




Yeah but I hadn't expected they'd look THAT similar :lol When I saw Tiffany I went like "Fuck!!" :lmao :lmao

You know, even with me being a Rollins fan, a Crossfits workout just isn't for me. I wonder WHY they had just Seth doing the workout while the other two give backstage tours :lol And sure you would, will you be parting with some cash then? :lol


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Another farm animal joke and a shot at my tastes. I haven't read that one before unk2
> 
> 
> You're wasting your time boo, find another man to desperately throw your pussy at in vain hopes of forgetting about Pyro, who no sold your ass on a regular basis anyways.
> 
> And now do yourself a favor and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before you continue embarrassing yourself.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> And now, now I wait for Zero to rip me into an early grave.











incoming...









run for cover wynter !!! 

and tom hardy... :yum:


----------



## Wynter

I'll...I'll just help Zero out and make it easier for her...










:lol


EDIT: :lmao NeyNey with that rep she gave me. Giving me a soundtrack to my death and shit lol


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah but I hadn't expected they'd look THAT similar :lol When I saw Tiffany I went like "Fuck!!" :lmao :lmao
> 
> You know, even with me being a Rollins fan, a Crossfits workout just isn't for me. I wonder WHY they had just Seth doing the workout while the other two give backstage tours :lol And sure you would,* will you be parting with some cash then? :lol*


*
*

no i'm broke... :sad:


----------



## NeyNey

If I really had that much money, I think I would choose Rollins. :lol
The way he treats fans like they are real friends, the way he would hype you to work your ass off, random conversation... He would make you feel the most comfortable and relaxed. 

(Jeah, I just don't wanna spend that much money for seeing Dean and collapse after 1 second.)



> EDIT: NeyNey with that rep she gave me. Giving me a soundtrack to my death and shit lol


It was nice meeting you.


----------



## Divine Arion

SoupBro said:


> Dean- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491115
> 
> Roman- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491114
> 
> Seth- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491113
> 
> I feel like i should bid 1k on Seth. Feels like he still isn't getting the love he deserves.



A backstage tour with Dean or Roman huh? That does sound quite badass. I do work out but I'd die if I did a Crossfit session with Seth lmao. Unfortunately I wouldn't be able to afford this and the amounts will more than likely skyrocket as the deadline draws near. enaldo


----------



## Frantics

W-what's going on 0_o, oh okay I see what it is about


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> 
> no i'm broke... :sad:



I'm broke too :lol

Maybe if they offer a tour of whatever swamp the Wyatts crawled out of at a cheap price, I'd take it :lmao Bray would totally cut an epic promo and make me join the family :lol

Atleast you get WWE shows in the UK. Have you seen one live? I have yet to get the opportunity :lol fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Another farm animal joke and a shot at my tastes. I haven't read that one before unk2
> 
> 
> You're wasting your time boo, find another man to desperately throw your pussy at in vain hopes of forgetting about Pyro, who no sold your ass on a regular basis anyways.
> 
> And now do yourself a favor and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before you continue embarrassing yourself.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> And now, now I wait for Zero to rip me into an early grave.


Oh my poor dear misguided Wynter who has openly stated that she desires The Miz to sweep her cobwebbed lady crevices. The Miz. Honestly there is nothing that I can say that can ever surpass the shame that your family must feel at this revelation. Even Kim Jong Un shudders at the mere thought of The Miz. May I take the time to suggest a session or two with Dr. Shelby to see what deep rooted childhood trauma has caused this most perverse symptom.










Now…










You know that you just jelly that Pyro liked me better than you even when you tried to suck up to him while me and him be like










Him dropping all those :rep on me like










Don't worry boo, if I were you, I would be jealous of me too


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'm broke too :lol
> 
> Maybe if they offer a tour of whatever swamp the Wyatts crawled out of at a cheap price, I'd take it :lmao Bray would totally cut an epic promo and make me join the family :lol
> 
> Atleast you get WWE shows in the UK. Have you seen one live? I have yet to get the opportunity :lol fpalm


haha a tour of the wyatt family swamp er no i think i'd pass on that. :lol iv'e only ever been to one houseshow over here but the thing that annoyed me so much is the shield debuted like about a week after my show, also i had the perfect seats 4th row on the aisle so they would have literally been about 5 steps away from me. :cussi'm still angry about it to this day) haha.


----------



## Wynter

....I'm alive...









I've survived the Ripping of Zero :lmao

Wooo!!

So...we're real close to WrestleMania and the go home show has to go out with a bang/pull out all the stops to get everyone hyped.

What can you see the boys/Kane/NAO doing? Will NAO/Kane get the upper hand or will the Shield get some form of revenge/confrontation?

Hopefully we will get some backstage segments and a promo :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> When Dean eventually turns his back on Seth and Roman, you will hate him for it... _very briefly_. And then you will love him for it.
> 
> When he did that promo about how washed up Mark Henry is, I thought "damn, go easy on him", and I felt a twinge of anger toward Dean, and then I thought ":banderas Damn this guy's good."
> 
> Dean will be beloved by many whether he's working as face or heel. He shines his brightest as a psychotic heel, but he's very likeable as a badass good guy. Not every wrestler can wear both hats and look good doing it.


I know!! Even though he looks the best with the bad guy hat, both hats fit him very well. Dean can basically do anything and get loved by it, and that's what I call TALENT.


----------



## HBK4LIFE

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Rollins won me a few weeks back when he did his flip out the corner vs the Wyatts, then he flipped over the top rope and landed on his feet lol!


----------



## Banez

*drags wynter out from the harms way*

hopefully by the time i wake up i can watch smackdown, gnite all


----------



## lhama

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Rollins is the one with the best face moveset of the shield. They have all gained a lot by being in the shield, and I can see them having long carreers with lots of titles. Rollins promos has been getting better and better, and It's interesting to see where they are going with these storyline. I'm not sure Reigns is the MVP of the group anymore. The recent booking has pointed at Rollins as the face which the others will turn on.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> ....I'm alive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've survived the Ripping of Zero :lmao
> 
> Wooo!!
> 
> So...we're real close to WrestleMania and the go home show has to go out with a bang/pull out all the stops to get everyone hyped.
> 
> What can you see the boys/Kane/NAO doing? Will NAO/Kane get the upper hand or will the Shield get some form of revenge/confrontation?
> 
> Hopefully we will get some backstage segments and a promo :mark:


I like her eye makeup. Today both the MAC and Clinique girls were like they love my eyebrows and the Clinique girls were like I need to teach them how to do brows :lol

Dean vs Road Dog on the mic :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Yeeeeah, I'm not anywhere girly enough to know all that makeup crap :lol I just started wearing makeup last year actually.

So much freaking work to be a damn girl 


Let's be honest, we all just want Dean to have a mic off with all the good talkers in the company lol

One day, I will get my Dean vs Bray in a singles feud and they will _slaaaaaaaaaaaay _:lenny

Pastor Bray is going to try to take Ambrose to church, while Dean will try taking him to Ambrose' Alley
And all of us fans are gonna be like :wall

:lol

Wooo! Why does Dean have to be great with so many damn people???:lol


----------



## WrayBryatt

Blommen said:


> Hot marks are just like hot girl gamers: They're all taken


Don't crush my dreams:wall


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeeeeah, I'm not anywhere girly enough to know all that makeup crap :lol I just started wearing makeup last year actually.
> 
> So much freaking work to be a damn girl
> 
> 
> Let's be honest, we all just want Dean to have a mic off with all the good talkers in the company lol
> 
> One day, I will get my Dean vs Bray in a singles feud and they will _slaaaaaaaaaaaay _:lenny
> 
> Pastor Bray is going to try to take Ambrose to church, while Dean will try taking him to Ambrose' Alley
> And all of us fans are gonna be like :wall
> 
> :lol
> 
> Wooo! Why does Dean have to be great with so many damn people???:lol


Being a girl is easy. Putting effort into it is the hard part. Makeup is my other vice than wrestling. I just see it and go ooooo pretty, sparkly stuff… MINE!!!! :lol

That's because Dean knows how to feed off of his opponent and mesh with their vibes which is actually to me the hallmark of any good promo cutter. Instead of someone who just stands there and spouts off the same generic crap to every criticism and then the company wonders why people are never invested in his feuds. Not that I am pointing fingers at anyone mind you


----------



## SubZero3:16

I just had to post this. Just look at his hair. Why doesn't my hair do that?


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> I like her eye makeup. Today both the MAC and Clinique girls were like they love my eyebrows and the Clinique girls were like I need to teach them how to do brows :lol
> 
> Dean vs Road Dog on the mic :mark: :mark:


YAAAAS!! I didn't even think of that combo .

I've been so obsessed at the (so far) missed opportunity of Dean/Bray promos. Brian James (Road Dogg) is so good! Great hype man! He'd make you feel awesome just trying on shoes in a shoe store .


----------



## WrayBryatt

whos tumblr is this

http://roaringreigns.tumblr.com


----------



## Wynter

Roman's hair is so fab 

I saw a post on Tumblr where they showed why so many wrestlers have to wet their hair. 
There's a lot of frizzy when some of these guys' hair dry lol

Like Ziggler...:allen1

But Roman? Nope, that shit gets all majestic and looks like a damn shampoo commercial

So he gets to be godly fione _and_ have gorgeous hair...:side: BS


EDIT: Psh, you don't know how upset I was when I realized WWE really wasn't going to give us Bray vs Dean. Broke my damn heart.

So many missed opportunities from that feud lol


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

He's turned me around a lot in the last couple weeks. I thought Rollins was a joke. I could never actually remember his name, that's how forgettable he was to me. But the last few weeks he has been awesome. He still stinks on ice as a promo, but he has been allowed to show his stuff in the ring and stolen the show.

Ambrose on the other hand has been starting to wear on me with the fucking mannerisms. The guy has talent coming out of his ears, but he is becoming too silly out there and it is becoming distracting.


----------



## WrayBryatt

how awesome is this?


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> But Roman? Nope, that shit gets all majestic and looks like a damn shampoo commercial
> 
> So he gets to be godly fione _and_ have gorgeous hair...:side: BS


He just might be


----------



## Wynter

Is that Seth doing the war cry with Roman? :lol

That boy is so hyped now that WWE lets him babyface it up.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Is that Seth doing the war cry with Roman? :lol
> 
> That boy is so hyped now that WWE lets him babyface it up.


Yes he is! So garsh darn cute. I love watching these guys grow into top class performers.


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> Is that Seth doing the war cry with Roman? :lol
> 
> That boy is so hyped now that WWE lets him babyface it up.


heres the video, dean ambrose kills me lol

http://roaringreigns.tumblr.com/video_file/80715730376/tumblr_n30d5dFVHd1qelehe


----------



## Wynter

Yup..I'm slow as fuck because I can't find the video :lmao


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup..I'm slow as fuck because I can't find the video :lmao


reedited the link. it should worknow


----------



## NeyNey

WrayBryatt said:


> heres the video, dean ambrose kills me lol
> 
> http://roaringreigns.tumblr.com/video_file/80715730376/tumblr_n30d5dFVHd1qelehe


*
DUDE!!!*
Thank you so so soo much for posting it.
Ambrose fucking kills it. :lenny Why... his brilliancy is untouchable. 

Fuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## Wynter

Ahhh, it works now. Thank you so much! 

:lol Poor Rowan. He basically gets no love lol

:lmao Dean, crazy little shit

Seth is having so much fun in the ring now. Boy has been freed


----------



## Telos

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Ambrose jogging over, jumping, and doing the three count. That goofy motherfucker. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

WrayBryatt said:


> heres the video, dean ambrose kills me lol
> 
> http://roaringreigns.tumblr.com/video_file/80715730376/tumblr_n30d5dFVHd1qelehe


Looks like these guys are having a blast being faces. Love it.


----------



## Tambrose

Unsure/can't remember if this has already been posted, but Ambrose is featured at the back of the WWE Magazine April edition. Talking about singing before matches, nice photo with it too :dance


----------



## DareDevil

Tambrose said:


> Unsure/can't remember if this has already been posted, but Ambrose is featured at the back of the WWE Magazine April edition. Talking about singing before matches, nice photo with it too :dance


Please do share the picture if you can. (Y)


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Doesn't take much to impress the OP.

I get the context you're making. He used a move popularized by a Mexican-American against a tag team who thinks all Mexican's are illegal immigrants, but that's that last piece of evidence you need before thinking he's world champ material.

Granted, He is a great athlete, but still it's just a few suplexes. Context or not. I'm willing to bet most casual fans would even caught on to the depth of the decision. I'll give you that, but wrestling isn't a Stanley Kubrick film. There's not layers and layers of unexplained messages waiting for the viewer to decipher. It's just pro wrestling.

Brock paid tribute to Eddie using the move last year too. I mean seriously, it's just a few vertical suplexes.


----------



## Tambrose

will try, think I have to sign up to photobucket or something- couldn't find anywhere to just directly upload image


----------



## Tambrose

Ok, hopefully this works. Have tried to spoiler tag it as not sure how big it will show up as... so hopefully the spoiler tag works too! lol


edit: nope didn't work... will figure it out...


----------



## NeyNey

For eternity in this Thread for future purpose:









____


----------



## DareDevil

Tambrose said:


> Ok, hopefully this works. Have tried to spoiler tag it as not sure how big it will show up as... so hopefully the spoiler tag works too! lol
> 
> 
> edit: nope didn't work... will figure it out...


Ok, I'll help you out. when you use spoilers the tags are : * [spoiler =something] [/spoiler]*

you put whatever it is the spoiler inside the tags.


----------



## Wynter

Dean loves his Dusty Rhodes impressions huh :lol

Dean-Ambrose.net has all Dean's clips from the most recent Countdown show I believe

http://vimeo.com/90110530

Oh, it's 20 minutes lol thought it was a compilation type thing


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> Ok, I'll help you out. when you use spoilers the tags are : [spoiler =something] [/spoiler]
> 
> you put whatever it is the spoiler inside the tags.


ohhh cool, I'll try that. cheers! I was bracketing it like


Spoiler



something


----------



## Telos

Tambrose said:


> Unsure/can't remember if this has already been posted, but Ambrose is featured at the back of the WWE Magazine April edition. Talking about singing before matches, nice photo with it too :dance


Do you mean this?










Edit - yup, and yours is better quality too (Y)


----------



## Tambrose

Spoiler:  let's hope this works...


----------



## Tambrose

Ok, I *think* it worked now lol


----------



## DareDevil

Tambrose said:


> ohhh cool, I'll try that. *cheers*! I was bracketing it like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> something


Hm. No problem, glad to help a fellow Ambrose fan anyway cheers











Tambrose said:


> Spoiler:  let's hope this works...


:dance Yeeei you did it! Now, I should warn you about the double posting, there's a editing button for you to edit your posts, this is not me scolding you or anything I mean I'm not mod so. It's just that I'm starting to like you an I don't want you to get in trouble.


----------



## Tambrose

Telos said:


> Do you mean this?



...yes... lol


----------



## JDrew8

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*



ArabGuy said:


> I don't understand why anyone would answer your question with False.
> 
> Roman Reigns is one of the most charismatic superstars to step foot in WWE since the PG era started. He has the look, and the It factor. Watch the Wyatts vs the Shield at EC. Look at when Roman started posing after he knocked out all three Wyatts towards the end of the match. That right there is IT.
> And there's no reason to request more moves of him. It all depends on the style he'll wrestle in. Stone Cold had four moves. Lou Thez press, Stunner, turnbuckle stomp, and a suplex every now and then. It's not about how many moves a superstar has in his arsenal it's about telling a story in the ring.
> If Roman masters that, he's good to go. I think he will be the man to dethrone Cena.


First of all, "it" is not just charisma. "It" is a combination of look and charisma. That's what the WWE looks for as those who supply that characteristic can potentially be a future draw or cash cow. Why do you think people say charismatic guys like HBK and Punk don't have "it"? 
If we're talking about charisma by your standards, Reigns is the least charismatic in the group. Check out Ambrose and his subtle signs of being a lunatic. His uncontrollable punches, how he interrupts moves like a madman, random spurts of anger, psycho like confusion when the Shield had its cracks last month, and etc. Those are just little hints for now and once the spotlight is completely on him, that's when he'll truely shine. Now, even look at Rollins. His mocking of other wrestlers taunts, his screaming after a crazy spot, and his promos. I'll admit that Reigns' intensity is compelling but let's not get carried away here. Any guy with a good look can stand out by scowling, doing poses, having a comeback, and a wake-up taunt. As of Reigns not needing anymore moves, I think everybody understands that already. The guy just hasn't proven anything. All of his singles matches have sucked, he gets carried in every match he's in, his psychology is having a mini spot fest after a hot tag or beating, and the only storytelling he has done are hot tags or superman power ups.


----------



## Wynter

How Telos gonna come in and steal the shine :lol


----------



## Mobster

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*

False. One guy doesn't make or break the WWE. Reigns should be fine as long as he isn't pushed to the moon right away. If that happens, he will end up with reactions similar to Cena.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> How Telos gonna come in and steal the shine :lol


:lol Came close to it and then BAM bigger picture, well done Tambrose


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> :lol Came close to it and then BAM bigger picture, well done Tambrose


That's because of my glorious teachings *cough* *cough* I mean, well done Tammy.


----------



## Tambrose

haha it's all good! can't get enough pics of Ambrose really, let's face it- even if they are the same haha!

I just couldn't remember if it had been posted before-I'm on relatively strong pain killers for a few months now due to a spinal injury (couple of prolapsed discs), and still recovering from anaesthesia from yesterday as I had an epidural steroid injection. Thank God I was asleep for it, but I'm still a little foggy brained.


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> That's because of my glorious teachings *cough* *cough* I mean, well done Tammy.


yes! thank you Devil!!

:dance

EDIT: just saw your comment/edit about double posting, did one of my posts repeat themselves? (sorry can't see where), or is double-posting on this forum mean more than one comment in a row? I'll have to keep an eye on it if it does, often I reply and then see something else to reply to. will try to avoid 

2nd EDIT: just re-read the rules. Gotcha, here it means two in a row, not two of the same post in a row. Sorry about that guys! I blame the drugs addling this brain of mine lol, but will try to make sure not to do it again


----------



## DareDevil

Tambrose said:


> yes! thank you Devil!!
> 
> :dance


You're welcome 


*Guys listen up!* I'm thinking about changing my name(yet again) so I need suggestions. I was thinking about Swashbuckler. but any other names suggested are fine.




> *Tambrose*
> EDIT: just saw your comment/edit about double posting, did one of my posts repeat themselves? (sorry can't see where), or is double-posting on this forum mean more than one comment in a row? I'll have to keep an eye on it if it does, often I reply and then see something else to reply to. will try to avoid


Yeah, even though the mods are pretty chill on this forum, you should watch out for that because it could be considered spam, just heads up.


----------



## Wynter

I give you guys some Ambrose impersonating Dusty Rhodes and yall bitches no sell it 

Rude lol


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> I give you guys some Ambrose impersonating Dusty Rhodes and yall bitches no sell it
> 
> Rude lol


Well Wynter, Gomenasai. I mean Sorry, I'll go watch it right away mam. I should name you the next queen. Don't tell cindel


Bunny! This is you:


----------



## Reaper

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*

Yes. I think the WWE need a mega-star/larger than life person/character to take it into the next generation and I certainly don't mind it being Reigns as long as the rest of the roster gets its due and fair share of the top prize. 

I'm not one of those people who believes that the top prize alone is the be all and end all of wrestling. The face of the WWE is a completely different beast from just holding championships. He's the guy that connects the most of the target audience. He's the one that has the hardest working schedule. He's the guy that has the longest hours and the most appearances. And it honestly takes a special kind of commitment and ability just to make that happen. Too many guys were pushed towards that and they just didn't have it. 

Cena did and still does and that's why he's still at the top and is the face. There's no harm in the WWE trying to see if Reigns is the next guy. 

If the WWE are preparing Reigns for that role, I don't see a problem with it. He's talented enough. Has more than enough ability and 'it' factor. 

However, at the same time, the WWE needs to prepare a genuine #2 to Reigns without which we'll just have more of the Cena reign. They should get away from the #1 guy model and move towards a top three scenario if they really want good storylines and do good business. 

Frankly, if I was picking my top three for the future, I would look no farther than Reigns, Bryan and Rollins with Cena being the legend / attraction. Bray, Luke Harper, Ambrose and Rusev can really round off the heels. There's another couple of really good talents down in NXT that could make a huge impact when called up (Zayn and that new guy with the rockstar gimmick) 

Orton / Sheamus will always be mainstays at the top of the card and have consistently great programs. 

At this point, I'm completely ok with Reigns being THE guy of the WWE .. now it's up to him to fill those shoes.


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*

Weird question...false I guess cause you used the word "need." But he will be successful and has great potential.


----------



## Shenroe

I pray to God Ambrose get the pin on 3MB. Since Seth got it yet again on Rybaxel.


----------



## WrayBryatt




----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> For eternity in this Thread for future purpose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____


That's just...perfect oh my god :banderas


----------



## midnightmischief

Dean makes a good ref lol shows more enthusiasm then the official refs do that's for sure. lol

that clip with dean impersonating dusty Rhodes cracked me up... what a clown.

btw.. yum to those pics WrayByyatt - feel free to post more anytime :yum:

on a slightly different note: got called in to spend the afternoon at work even though I am on holiday, so entered into some negotiations with my boss... she felt guilty as hell about calling me in so I managed to get her to agree to give me the 'wrestlemania day' off...

WOOHOO - will be able to join you guys in chat.... :clap:clap

btw - just read the posts from tambrose regarding double posting... oops I may have been guilty of this from time to time... sorry everyone. :$:argh:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> I will say that I have been liking Orton's work lately compared to before when he was a face. I'm not necessarily big on Orton, though. Never really have been.
> 
> 
> That's a perfect "converted another one" gif.


Randy's always been better heel than face. His face work makes me cringe.



SubZero3:16 said:


> I think you mean why won't Dean kiss Roman where we all can see and appreciate it? I think it's because Roman threatened to knock his teeth out if he tried any shit on camera :lol. You can tell that Ro is a very private man


Plus he has to be careful if Seth is watching :lol



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: cindel's gets a mention on tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Women Wrestling Fans & Objectification
> I am a lurker on this website: http://www.wrestlingforum.com ; most notably, the Shield discussion thread which by far has the most traffic views on any thread on the site.
> 
> The Shield thread is on it’s sixth thread and it’s due the women wrestling fans. It is a mix of discussion, pictures, gifs, fanarts, fan-fiction etc etc.
> 
> During Monday Night Raw, the thread was invaded by a few men wrestling fans that were upset that their posts were overlooked and started a “MALE VERSION” of the Shield thread. One of the Administrator merge the “Male version” thread to the main thread like they always do in order to keep all Shield discussion in one thread.
> 
> While I understand that some of the posts in that thread is confusing to the male gender, it should not be a surprised that women take part in objectification. Men do it all the time; the website has it’s own “Wrestling Divas, Celebs and Models” forum where they can fap to.
> 
> At some point during that evening, It all came crashing down when a moderator decided to change the title to “CREAMPIE Shield thread” and created a new Shield discussion thread. As you can probably tell, the women wrestling fans were highly offended by the sexist language which basically reduced them to a porn term and vocally expressed their displeasure that somehow the main Shield thread was deemed inauthentic.
> 
> There are some men out there that are not comfortable with “thirsty” content and the objectification from the women.
> 
> WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF BEING A WOMAN AND WOMEN WRESTLING FAN.
> 
> Do you realize how many pictures, images, gifs of scantily clad WWE Divas, models, celebs etc women wrestling fans have been subjected to when reading a thread just to comment in most wrestling threads?
> 
> How about whenever there is a WWE Diva that comes to the ring automatically we are subjected to explicit sexual language? When women fans tell those men to please stop talking or tone it down, those same men tells us to “get over it” or send rape threats over pm or reputation comments.
> 
> FACT: MEN WRESTLING FANS ARE NOT ALLIES TO WOMEN WRESTLING FANS.
> 
> This is what women wrestling fans deal with online and we cannot bring it up due to the backlash of being a “bitch” or “feminist” (<—I failed to see how this is a bad word.]
> 
> Men fans tried to control of what can be such in hypocritical fashion. * For example: one of the poster in the Shield thread made an request for a Men of Wrestling forum here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/1182361-men-wrestling-forum-picture-forum.html*
> 
> *As you can see, her request was denied. No explanation given & when she asked if they were going to remove the “Women Divas, Celebs & Models forum”, the administrator said “No. And if you want to drool over the men then use existing WWE threads or the random pic thread.” and the thread gets immediately closed.
> *
> You can see the double standard of having a Diva forum for the men wrestling fans to droll over but for the ladies, your only option is to the use one of the discussion thread but somehow you really can’t because then the men wrestling fans will get their feelings hurt which leads to a argument on the topic of “true real fans.”
> 
> It is really exhausted being a woman wrestling fan and having to deal with these type of mindset and attitude.
> #WWE#the shield#roman reigns#seth rollins#rant#wrestling#wrestlingfans
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT didn't know if i was allowed to put in in here so spoiler tagged, hope i don't get into trouble for posting it lol


:clap And the entire thread is officially on the map. You go, Cindel.



SoupBro said:


> Dean- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491115
> 
> Roman- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491114
> 
> Seth- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491113
> 
> I feel like i should bid 1k on Seth. Feels like he still isn't getting the love he deserves.


Sorry Seth, not even I'm fool enough to look like a complete idiot in front of you :lol



Quoth the Raven said:


> I'm broke too :lol
> 
> Maybe if they offer a tour of whatever swamp the Wyatts crawled out of at a cheap price, I'd take it :lmao Bray would totally cut an epic promo and make me join the family :lol
> 
> Atleast you get WWE shows in the UK. Have you seen one live? I have yet to get the opportunity :lol fpalm


This made me :lmao



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha a tour of the wyatt family swamp er no i think i'd pass on that. :lol iv'e only ever been to one houseshow over here but the thing that annoyed me so much is the shield debuted like about a week after my show, also i had the perfect seats 4th row on the aisle so they would have literally been about 5 steps away from me. :cussi'm still angry about it to this day) haha.


Oh darn! Bad timing!!!



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeeeeah, I'm not anywhere girly enough to know all that makeup crap :lol I just started wearing makeup last year actually.
> 
> So much freaking work to be a damn girl
> 
> 
> Let's be honest, we all just want Dean to have a mic off with all the good talkers in the company lol
> 
> One day, I will get my Dean vs Bray in a singles feud and they will _slaaaaaaaaaaaay _:lenny
> 
> Pastor Bray is going to try to take Ambrose to church, while Dean will try taking him to Ambrose' Alley
> And all of us fans are gonna be like :wall
> 
> :lol
> 
> Wooo! Why does Dean have to be great with so many damn people???:lol


It's never easy being a girl :lol

And c'mon, Wynter, do you even have to ask that question? Because the man's GOOD. He has character. He has personality. He sucks you in.



WrayBryatt said:


> how awesome is this?


I might just die from how adorable this is. Thank you.

Oh look, in even bigger glory:



NeyNey said:


> For eternity in this Thread for future purpose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____


Thank, Ney!

Well, I know how I'm going to spend 20 minutes, Wynter 

Whoa, Tambrose! And yay mischief! Hope I'll be able to pop in sporadically, at least.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Well Wynter, Gomenasai. I mean Sorry, I'll go watch it right away mam. I should name you the next queen. Don't tell cindel
> 
> 
> Bunny! This is you:



Aaaw Vicky ^^ So let me get this straight.. Cindel gets mentioned on tumblr and i don't even though i was at the start of it all? Well that's rude :side:. I'm gonna make my bunny version of the shield thread express my feels in there and be a jerk to everyone :lmao what ever happend to that "male" version thread anyway?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RockNova

*Will Roman Reigns Be A Main Eventer By Next Year*

If he's built up properly?

Obviously he's going to break up with the Shield at some point but I can't wait to see him in the main event scene. 

What do you think?


----------



## just1988

*Re: Will Roman Reigns Be A Main Eventer By Next Year*

*I think he may be cycled into the main event scene but I don't think he'll be a main stay....yet*


----------



## midnightmischief

sorry peeps, been trawling through tumblr... very bored - here are some shots of the boys, forgive me if they have been posted before...



Spoiler: just, so I don't take up too much space on the thread













I love this - so cute (note the blond ear)






























I just want to bite that...






















not often you see the bromance the other way around...











shield overload


----------



## jamesbondage

*Re: Will Roman Reigns Be A Main Eventer By Next Year*

He could be. I don't know if he will be able to put on good matches, but the WWE dosen't give a fuck about that.


----------



## michelem

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*



ninealevyn said:


> Doesn't take much to impress the OP.
> 
> I get the context you're making. He used a move popularized by a Mexican-American against a tag team who thinks all Mexican's are illegal immigrants, but that's that last piece of evidence you need before thinking he's world champ material.
> 
> Granted, He is a great athlete, but still it's just a few suplexes. Context or not. I'm willing to bet most casual fans would even caught on to the depth of the decision. I'll give you that, but wrestling isn't a Stanley Kubrick film. There's not layers and layers of unexplained messages waiting for the viewer to decipher. It's just pro wrestling.
> 
> Brock paid tribute to Eddie using the move last year too. I mean seriously, it's just a few vertical suplexes.


No well you are right...if it depended only on the amigos, that wouldn't be enough. And I didn't get the context you are portraying... I mean the move performed by a Mexican against the Real Americans.
That's brilliant but maybe too much for the depth of WWE.

If you saw it, I made a thread about how great Rollins is imo already some weeks ago.

I expect him to become a SUPERstar


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: True or False Roman Reigns needs to be successful*



ArabGuy said:


> I don't understand why anyone would answer your question with False.
> 
> Roman Reigns is one of the most charismatic superstars to step foot in WWE since the PG era started. He has the look, and the It factor. Watch the Wyatts vs the Shield at EC. Look at when Roman started posing after he knocked out all three Wyatts towards the end of the match. That right there is IT.
> And there's no reason to request more moves of him. It all depends on the style he'll wrestle in. Stone Cold had four moves. Lou Thez press, Stunner, turnbuckle stomp, and a suplex every now and then. It's not about how many moves a superstar has in his arsenal it's about telling a story in the ring.
> If Roman masters that, he's good to go. I think he will be the man to dethrone Cena.


fpalm

If marketed and booked correctly, can Roman Reigns make the WWE some money? Probably yes.

Of marketed and booked correctly, can Reigns entertain me? No. Only learning how to wrestle, cultivating an interesting character, and learning how to speak as it on the mic can do that for me.

And I'm not benefitting from WWE's increase in revenue so I don't give a fuck and answered false.


----------



## Bushmaster

Can't believe Mania is less than 2 weeks away. The beatdown the Shield took last Friday and what they did Monday had me excited the more I think about I the more I worry. Not that it isn't a big match but because the match quality could suffer. The last Shield match I didn't enjoy was against PTP, I'm thinking this might become the next.


----------



## World's Best

*Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Rollins is legitimately an A+ player. Not a shadow of a doubt in mind about that. Whereas I like Reigns for his presence and aura, I just want to see Rollins in the ring the whole time. Best all arounder in the Shield and it ain't even close. Jeff Hardy is a poor man's Rollins.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Mania is so close guys :banderas :banderas

(And Game of Thrones too, which premieres on the same day)


----------



## Tambrose

Spoiler:  For Smackdown



Dean and Seth against 3MB (Drew and Jinder). Dean got the pin on Drew with his finisher- Cole said Ambrose calls the finisher 'Dirty Deeds'

Kane and NAO (in suits! lol) come out and put them in another match against Rybaxel. Seth gets the pin on Axel with his finisher.

All three Shield members in the ring celebrating, then Seth flys out the ring onto Ryback. Ambrose exits ring, grabs Ryback and throws him into the ring where Roman hits him with a move I couldn't quite get the name of (something Vice), then they triple powerbomb Ryback. 

Seth did the roar with Roman too! Really good showing by all three of them, all of them being able to look quite strong in the lead up to Mania


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha a tour of the wyatt family swamp er no i think i'd pass on that. :lol iv'e only ever been to one houseshow over here but the thing that annoyed me so much is the shield debuted like about a week after my show, also i had the perfect seats 4th row on the aisle so they would have literally been about 5 steps away from me. :cussi'm still angry about it to this day) haha.




Wow you've been to a houseshw   

I've heard those are more fun than your televised shows (Y) CM Punk must have been WWE Champion then too :banderas

Hah! That's some unbelievably bad luck, missing the Shield like that :lol Did you not go to the Raw in London where The Shield faced Undertaker and Hell No? That'd have been cool but I have no idea about the ticket prices or if they are more expensive for Raw than a house show and by how much :lol






Spoiler: Smackdown



As Tambrose said, Ambrose's finisher is called Dirty Deeds. Unlike the Piece (Peace?) of Mind, I think this name is pretty sweet actually (Y)

Drew must have sold it like a champ too, poor guy.


----------



## Tambrose

Quoth the Raven said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> As Tambrose said, Ambrose's finisher is called Dirty Deeds. Unlike the Piece (Peace?) of Mind, I think this name is pretty sweet actually (Y) D
> 
> Drew must have sold it like a champ too, poor guy.





Spoiler:  response to smackdown



yeah I don't mind the name Dirty Deeds, actually kind of suits him imo... in more ways then one :yum: :angel :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Spoiler



Well atleast everyone's finisher's got a name now :lol

Maybe down the line Roman can come up with a custom name for his Spear too, like Rhyno and the Gore. I like when moves are called by their actual names but when you customise it, feels like a bigger deal.

And Piece of Mind for Rollins isn't a bad name actually, but Blackout was perfect and this feels like a downgrade :lol

But with Dirty Deeds, I'm happy they'll both take turns getting the pins when they tag team later and so both will look equally good without any weak links (Y)

Won't be surprised if Dean came up with the name himself. Don't trust the WWE to come up with any good names :lol Calling Sandow's finisher "You're Welcome" is just stupid for instance fpalm


----------



## Wynter

:mark: Roman added a new move????

I...I kind of like the name Peace of Mind 

It's very ironic considering what Seth does to his opponent :lol


----------



## Killmonger

Still not sure they can carry these guys to a decent match.

Kane being in the mix doesn't help one bit.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah almost impossible to carry Kane AND the outlaws to a good match. I wish they add some stipulations to make it interesting.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Mania is so close guys :banderas :banderas
> 
> (And Game of Thrones too, which premieres on the same day)



I don't know if I'm excited or not :lol




Tambrose said:


> Spoiler:  For Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Dean and Seth against 3MB (Drew and Jinder). Dean got the pin on Drew with his finisher- Cole said Ambrose calls the finisher 'Dirty Deeds'
> 
> Kane and NAO (in suits! lol) come out and put them in another match against Rybaxel. Seth gets the pin on Axel with his finisher.
> 
> All three Shield members in the ring celebrating, then Seth flys out the ring onto Ryback. Ambrose exits ring, grabs Ryback and throws him into the ring where Roman hits him with a move I couldn't quite get the name of (something Vice), then they triple powerbomb Ryback.
> 
> Seth did the roar with Roman too! Really good showing by all three of them, all of them being able to look quite strong in the lead up to Mania





Spoiler: SD



on that finisher name: Ahem. It's so right for him  So Roman, what are you going to call the spear now? :lol

I still abhor "Piece of Mind". It sounds so...off. Seth doing the roar with Roman just makes me smile, though. Oh, that Rolleigns love.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

It's Peace of Mind.
How can you not enjoy the irony of that name


----------



## midnightmischief

so I have heard in the past people claim that Tamina is Romans cuz. how does that work? shes Fijian and he is American samoan... as far as I know the Snuka family are not related to the Anoa'i family at all...

any feedback?


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's Peace of Mind.
> How can you not enjoy the irony of that name


It sounds so weird! :lol

Re Tamina and Roman: I know she's a cousin of the Usos

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tambrose said:


> Spoiler:  For Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Dean and Seth against 3MB (Drew and Jinder). Dean got the pin on Drew with his finisher- Cole said Ambrose calls the finisher 'Dirty Deeds'
> 
> Kane and NAO (in suits! lol) come out and put them in another match against Rybaxel. Seth gets the pin on Axel with his finisher.
> 
> All three Shield members in the ring celebrating, then Seth flys out the ring onto Ryback. Ambrose exits ring, grabs Ryback and throws him into the ring where Roman hits him with a move I couldn't quite get the name of (something Vice), then they triple powerbomb Ryback.
> 
> Seth did the roar with Roman too! Really good showing by all three of them, all of them being able to look quite strong in the lead up to Mania





Spoiler: SD spoiler"



"Dirty Deeds" :banderas
Little shit. 


I wonder if they're gonna re-name seth's finisher or eventually acknowledge it as blackout.

Edit:Nevermind I overlooked the mention of "peace of mind". Peace of mind indeed. :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

JacqSparrow said:


> It sounds so weird! :lol
> 
> Re Tamina and Roman: I know she's a cousin of the Usos
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


in that case she must be related to him in some way... some samoan must have jumped the islands back in the family tree lol


----------



## Banez

friday at last.


----------



## Tambrose

with Samoan's, family isn't just about genetics- like the Rock is a cousin too but he isn't actually genetically related, his grandfather High Chief Maivia (spelling may be off there) is considered a blood brother of the Uso's and Roman's grandfather. Tamina's dad is like a blood brother to the Anoa'i family I believe, and therefore she is considered a cousin- I remember reading this somewhere, but can't find the link now.

Basically anyone who they deeply love and have a strong bond with, their family is adopted into the Samoan family. Not to stereotype as I'm sure there are exceptions, but Samoan people can truly be the some of the most friendliest, wonderfully generous people you could possibly meet (in my experience anyways lol)


Edit: Calabrose, just noticed your new avatar- love it!


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Rollins is full beast mode.

I hope they don't turn him into a spot monkey because he's waaaay waaay better than that.

It's nice to see people starting to realise his talents.

He's been my favourite ever since The Shield's debut when he was taking crazy bumps off of ladders through tables etc.

All i ever heard about was Ambrose and Reigns in the Shield, but it's Seth that has stole the show almost every time. I know Reigns gets the "big" moments and the crucial moments by finishing off matches but it's Rollins who elevates matches to that "This is awesome" match


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's a huge ass family tree. Apparently High Chief Peter Maivia and the father of the Wild Samoans Afa and Sika became blood brothers by some Samoan tradition or something. So this joined The Rock's family with that of Yokozuna, Rosey, Umaga, Usos, Rikishi, Roman Reigns etc.

Same with Jimmy Snuka, related to them Samoans via some tradition again :lol


----------



## Máscara Dorada

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> :lmao Rollins is now your favorite?.. I guess Rollins using the 3 Amigos to get over as a face worked with you. Smart move by him.* 3 Amigos always get's a pop.*


Unless of course, Chavo does it.


----------



## Wynter

Damn, I really like that 

There's a couple people in my lilfe I consider and call family despite not being blood related.

So that's all kinds of awesome (Y)



For those who have seen SmackDown, is it worth seeing as a whole or should I just skip to the boys and shut it off once they're gone lol


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> For those who have seen SmackDown, is it worth seeing as a whole or should I just skip to the boys and shut it off once they're gone lol


I'm watching it atm... i'm liking the HHH/Batista promo & shield parts.


----------



## Joshi Judas

WATCH THE PREVIOUS SMACKDOWN FIRST WYNTER. Damn :lmao


----------



## Wynter

:lol Shut up, Raven!! I know, I'm a horrible Shield fan 

Stop reminding me 
It's still on my desktop actually. Imma definitely watch it first before the latest one.
So damn late lol

EDIT: And thanks for no selling my PM bitch :lol


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

I forgot to add. Rollins is my favourite in ring talent at the moment. he just oozes class.

Basically what i'm trying to say... Rollins is a

Bravo
Oscar
Sierra
Sierra


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Seriously who are the 6 no marks who said The Shield wouldn't work as a face?

Just point and laugh at dese fools mang.


----------



## Tambrose

watch Smackdown! lol

I find SD is better than Raw many weeks :\


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Shut up, Raven!! I know, I'm a horrible Shield fan


Dear Shielders. Our fellow Shield member has horrendously not watched the SHield in action. This must not continue... action must be taken! 

I suggest Wynter on a pole match for the Shield. So she would atleast once have a prime seat (or pole) to watch the match from 

on a serious note: get watching those episodes!


----------



## Wynter

Banez thinks he's hilarious :side:

I already said I was going to watch both got damn it. What more do you want from me?? :lol


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Banez thinks he's hilarious :side:
> 
> I already said I was going to watch both got damn it. What more do you want from me?? :lol


Think Zero should show up soon :lol

well you gotta show us your inner Shield fanism!


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'll reply to your PM once I get off work :lol Sorry very busy today 

And someone mentioned it in the Rollins doing the 3 Amigos thread. It wasn't just a random tribute, Seth is a genius :lol

Performing the 3 Amigos, made popular by Eddie- a Mexican American wrestler, against the team of Real Americans who pretty much consider these people to be illegals. What a babyface move :banderas


----------



## Wynter

Seth has just been amazing lately. That boy is on a persistent rampage of making everyone mark and fall in love with him :lol

It's interesting to see how something like, allowing him to be more babyface, has just changed everything. He seems to be having so much more fun in the ring and just full of energy.

You can tell he loves hyping up the crowd and entertaining them.

Man, that huge babyface future Seth will have :

And we all will be here to mark out and talk about how far he's come :banderas


----------



## Banez

i loved the 3 amigos move... hopefully he'l keep it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Shut up, Raven!! I know, I'm a horrible Shield fan
> 
> Stop reminding me
> It's still on my desktop actually. Imma definitely watch it first before the latest one.
> So damn late lol
> 
> EDIT: And thanks for no selling my PM bitch :lol


You fail Wynter :no:



Banez said:


> Dear Shielders. Our fellow Shield member has horrendously not watched the SHield in action. This must not continue... action must be taken!
> 
> I suggest Wynter on a pole match for the Shield. So she would atleast once have a prime seat (or pole) to watch the match from
> 
> on a serious note: get watching those episodes!


Lucky girl 



Quoth the Raven said:


> And someone mentioned it in the Rollins doing the 3 Amigos thread. It wasn't just a random tribute, Seth is a genius :lol
> 
> Performing the 3 Amigos, made popular by Eddie- a Mexican American wrestler, against the team of Real Americans who pretty much consider these people to be illegals. What a babyface move :banderas


Yep, that was brilliantly played. That boy just knows how to cater to the crowd as a face. 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth has just been amazing lately. That boy is on a persistent rampage of making everyone mark and fall in love with him :lol
> 
> It's interesting to see how something like, allowing him to be more babyface, has just changed everything. He seems to be having so much more fun in the ring and just full of energy.
> 
> You can tell he loves hyping up the crowd and entertaining them.
> 
> Man, that huge babyface future Seth will have :
> 
> And we all will be here to mark out and talk about how far he's come :banderas


And just like that, my alone time with Seth is done :lol But I'm so excited for what he will accomplish. While I was rewatching the Raw match, I was grinning like an idiot at the reactions he was getting. And he's not even considered full-on face yet. 

He has come so far already in the past few months :cheer Just some time ago, a lot of people have worried that he'll be thrown to the wayside, but that's definitely not the case now.

And just because there's a lack of picspam...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'll reply to your PM once I get off work :lol Sorry very busy today
> 
> And someone mentioned it in the Rollins doing the 3 Amigos thread. It wasn't just a random tribute, Seth is a genius :lol
> 
> Performing the 3 Amigos, made popular by Eddie- a Mexican American wrestler, against the team of Real Americans who pretty much consider these people to be illegals. What a babyface move :banderas


Oh...dear god... :banderas
Not enough banderases can depict how I feel about that.




Spoiler: Slutty bussy


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdown



I just saw Smackdown 

The matches were good, but short.

"Dirty Deeds": I like the name, but it is not a little name "Heel" 

Where have you seen the new Roman move?

I only saw him doing a Superman Push.


----------



## cindel25

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> just been on tumblr does the queen know she got a mention on there ? to do with the thread war the other night. :lol















SubZero3:16 said:


> Our lil ol thread war made it to tumblr? Oh do pray tell what did it say.





I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: cindel's gets a mention on tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Women Wrestling Fans & Objectification
> I am a lurker on this website: http://www.wrestlingforum.com ; most notably, the Shield discussion thread which by far has the most traffic views on any thread on the site.
> 
> The Shield thread is on it’s sixth thread and it’s due the women wrestling fans. It is a mix of discussion, pictures, gifs, fanarts, fan-fiction etc etc.
> 
> During Monday Night Raw, the thread was invaded by a few men wrestling fans that were upset that their posts were overlooked and started a “MALE VERSION” of the Shield thread. One of the Administrator merge the “Male version” thread to the main thread like they always do in order to keep all Shield discussion in one thread.
> 
> While I understand that some of the posts in that thread is confusing to the male gender, it should not be a surprised that women take part in objectification. Men do it all the time; the website has it’s own “Wrestling Divas, Celebs and Models” forum where they can fap to.
> 
> At some point during that evening, It all came crashing down when a moderator decided to change the title to “CREAMPIE Shield thread” and created a new Shield discussion thread. As you can probably tell, the women wrestling fans were highly offended by the sexist language which basically reduced them to a porn term and vocally expressed their displeasure that somehow the main Shield thread was deemed inauthentic.
> 
> There are some men out there that are not comfortable with “thirsty” content and the objectification from the women.
> 
> WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF BEING A WOMAN AND WOMEN WRESTLING FAN.
> 
> Do you realize how many pictures, images, gifs of scantily clad WWE Divas, models, celebs etc women wrestling fans have been subjected to when reading a thread just to comment in most wrestling threads?
> 
> How about whenever there is a WWE Diva that comes to the ring automatically we are subjected to explicit sexual language? When women fans tell those men to please stop talking or tone it down, those same men tells us to “get over it” or send rape threats over pm or reputation comments.
> 
> FACT: MEN WRESTLING FANS ARE NOT ALLIES TO WOMEN WRESTLING FANS.
> 
> This is what women wrestling fans deal with online and we cannot bring it up due to the backlash of being a “bitch” or “feminist” (<—I failed to see how this is a bad word.]
> 
> Men fans tried to control of what can be such in hypocritical fashion. * For example: one of the poster in the Shield thread made an request for a Men of Wrestling forum here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/1182361-men-wrestling-forum-picture-forum.html*
> 
> *As you can see, her request was denied. No explanation given & when she asked if they were going to remove the “Women Divas, Celebs & Models forum”, the administrator said “No. And if you want to drool over the men then use existing WWE threads or the random pic thread.” and the thread gets immediately closed.
> *
> You can see the double standard of having a Diva forum for the men wrestling fans to droll over but for the ladies, your only option is to the use one of the discussion thread but somehow you really can’t because then the men wrestling fans will get their feelings hurt which leads to a argument on the topic of “true real fans.”
> 
> It is really exhausted being a woman wrestling fan and having to deal with these type of mindset and attitude.
> #WWE#the shield#roman reigns#seth rollins#rant#wrestling#wrestlingfans
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT didn't know if i was allowed to put in in here so spoiler tagged, hope i don't get into trouble for posting it lol


:clap :clap




Blommen said:


> This probably didn't need it's own thread. We have a massive Shield thread filled with swell people who would be more than happy to answer your question, post gifs and talk about Deans magnificent backside. It's a fun read.


Didn't YOU had a problem with thirsty in this thread?



SubZero3:16 said:


> The author makes some damn good legit points. That's why I can appreciate our regular guys in this thread. They're like oh women find us men attractive and sometimes they say really racy stuff like we do and that's cool with us and they move on talk about whatever is on their minds. Then you have the simple bitches that come in and whine 'oh noes! The wymmin are objectifying us and making us feel icky. This is so gay. All of this sexy talk is scaring me, wah wah wah." But mind you in if I go in to the diva's section and I read about guys wanna suck a fart out of a diva's ass, I dare not complain because everyone is going to be like get out the thread (although I mean if sucking out farts is your thing well do you (Y) ) So excuse me if I don't take their hypocritical complaining seriously.















Jimshine said:


> Can we start another war sometime next week?
> 
> ...
> 
> Just kidding, read that Tumblr thing, pretty good for a tumblr piece which is commonly the by-word for terrible adolescent writing.
> 
> Did some of you get rape threats? What the actual FUCK !! Name and shame, I'll fucking neg them into the infinite from now on.
> 
> Keep it up girls anyway, this thread is the closest I've got to wet fannies this year.


Love you boo












Banez said:


> if it would let me rep you zero i would
> 
> cindel is awesome & apparently bit popular now.
> 
> @wray: gl for finding one!
> 
> @blommen: and if they are not taken the ones i know got either some issues or they just seem backstabbish type of women.


Hey Bane boo! 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Read what the Tumblr piece said. Some good points on there. People who get offended by all that, I'd just advice to not post until Raw/SD airs, when pages of serious discussion flow in (Y)


----------



## Banez

Hey cindel boo! 

i liked the smackdown episode. anxious for next weeks RAW now


----------



## cindel25

SoupBro said:


> Dean- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491115
> 
> Roman- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491114
> 
> Seth- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491113
> 
> I feel like i should bid 1k on Seth. Feels like he still isn't getting the love he deserves.



Waste of Money when you can see them for free next weekend. 




SubZero3:16 said:


> I just had to post this. Just look at his hair. Why doesn't my hair do that?















WrayBryatt said:


> heres the video, dean ambrose kills me lol
> 
> http://roaringreigns.tumblr.com/video_file/80715730376/tumblr_n30d5dFVHd1qelehe





WrayBryatt said:


>














JacqSparrow said:


> :clap And the entire thread is officially on the map. You go, Cindel.


Hey boo. Change your mind yet? 




psycho bunny said:


> Aaaw Vicky ^^ So let me get this straight.. Cindel gets mentioned on tumblr and i don't even though i was at the start of it all? Well that's rude :side:. I'm gonna make my bunny version of the shield thread express my feels in there and be a jerk to everyone :lmao what ever happend to that "male" version thread anyway?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Bunny no boo. I only got mentioned because I made an official request. 

I wanted proof so all the haters out there can see WHY the ladies are not getting the Men of Wrestling forum and to show the hypocrisy. 

The next time folks wanna complain about us, I will direct their attention to that thread and tell them to take it up with the admins. :flip


----------



## Set For Seth

[hide]







[/hide]
Good lord.


----------



## cindel25

Calabrose said:


> Oh...dear god... :banderas
> Not enough banderases can depict how I feel about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Slutty bussy



GOOOO SLUTTY BUSSY!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Waste of Money when you can see them for free next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey boo. Change your mind yet?
> 
> Bunny no boo. I only got mentioned because I made an official request.
> 
> I wanted proof so all the haters out there can see WHY the ladies are not getting the Men of Wrestling forum and to show the hypocrisy.
> 
> The next time folks wanna complain about us, I will direct their attention to that thread and tell them to take it up with the admins. :flip


I was only joking my queen :lol

Here have some Dean that praises and whorships you at your feet










I don't mind that their ain't a men of wrestling section, as long as I can post my dirt in here I'm fine :lol. And if there is a troll that starts to pick a fight with any of us again, Bunny will be ready










I think Seth's new finisher name sounds stupid though, black out was more badass


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> Hey boo. Change your mind yet?
> 
> Bunny no boo. I only got mentioned because I made an official request.
> 
> I wanted proof so all the haters out there can see WHY the ladies are not getting the Men of Wrestling forum and to show the hypocrisy.
> 
> The next time folks wanna complain about us, I will direct their attention to that thread and tell them to take it up with the admins. :flip


Team NINJA DRAMA QUEEN all the way!!!! 

You truly are the queen of this thread!

That pic. You're just doing this on purpose, Seth. And THOSE GLORIOUS SLEEVES ARE BACK. THANK YOU FOR HEARING ME.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

First time i have seen a thread over-run with females.

I guess everyone believes.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> First time i have seen a thread over-run with females.
> 
> I guess everyone believes.



Oh you better believe that! :


----------



## Tru365

The booty poke had me dyin' when I watched it! Wonder if he realized how it looked? Such a cutie.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> First time i have seen a thread over-run with females.
> 
> I guess everyone believes.


It's been that way for six threads, now, darling.












Tru365 said:


> The booty poke had me dyin' when I watched it! Wonder if he realized how it looked? Such a cutie.


I'm damn sure those boys know what they're doing. Especially Seth, that slut. He can act like he doesn't like what he sees on tumblr, but actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calabrose said:


> It's been that way for six threads, now, darling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm damn sure those boys know what they're doing. Especially Seth, that slut. He can act like he doesn't like what he sees on tumblr, but actions speak louder than words.



We should get a hall of fame when the threads are over :side:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rocky10uk

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

All 3 are outstanding athletes and entertainers and very well could be the future of the industry.

Rollins has developed so much in 2014, some of his high flying moves have been sensational.
Ambrose is a natural heel and could be the companies top heel for years to come if booked correctly.
Reigns has the look, size, athleticism and charisma to be a world champion and the face of the company.

Please book them in the right way, creative team.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SoupBro said:


> Dean- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491115
> 
> Roman- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491114
> 
> Seth- https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/491113
> 
> I feel like i should bid 1k on Seth. Feels like he still isn't getting the love he deserves.





ugh those tumblr bitches must be bidding their college funds on those auctions...my limit was gonna be $2,000 for Dean. And you bet your damn asses I was getting that dick for that much if I won.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

No markout post this week from me because my computer has died and I've gotta fork out £65 on a charger for my mac. MacBooks are just a waste of money grrrr!!! 



Spoiler: some stuff from smackdown



Ambrose and Rollins are working together fantastically! 

Dirty Deeds... Not too shabby a name. A little too PG for me. Wondering who came up with that name. Could be worse.

Love how both Ambrose and Rollins picked up a win.

Ambrose pinning Drew to the mat... Zero I thought of you. Such an unconventional pairing 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*The Real Dean Ambrose*

This video is great

I never know if Jon story is true or not. 
Jon lived everything he says (mother was whore, drugs, father - I do not know the story of the father)


----------



## Tru365

Heh. 

No doubt there's a story behind why Seth's called 'Slutty Bussy', I think I'm too afraid to find out what it is. LOL.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SóniaPortugal said:


> *The Real Dean Ambrose*
> 
> This video is great
> 
> I never know if Jon story is true or not.
> Jon lived everything he says (mother was whore, drugs, father - I do not know the story of the father)



I can not post videos , so...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQrxdvCbEPU


----------



## NeyNey

SóniaPortugal said:


> *The Real Dean Ambrose*
> 
> This video is great
> 
> I never know if Jon story is true or not.
> Jon lived everything he says (mother was whore, drugs, father - I do not know the story of the father)


00:58 - 1:37

Jesus...


----------



## Lea_Ty

Spoiler: SD



that crowd :banderas hyped up from start to finish, them chanting Shield :homer6
Dean's you want justice! and O you didn't know had me grinning and then :lmao also obligatory mention of Rollins' ass :agree: 
Roman the proud papa! 
looks like everyone was on fire :gun:



2am gotta sleep but too excited :cheer


----------



## Wynter

Oh my god, that Dean Ambrose video :banderas

Ugh, hit me in the feels. That man is so _fucking_ excellent when he speaks :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

So I tried to draw Seth again :side:


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*



michelem said:


> No well you are right...if it depended only on the amigos, that wouldn't be enough. And I didn't get the context you are portraying... I mean the move performed by a Mexican against the Real Americans.
> That's brilliant but maybe too much for the depth of WWE.
> 
> If you saw it, I made a thread about how great Rollins is imo already some weeks ago.
> 
> I expect him to become a SUPERstar


Darn, I was hoping you had gotten the subtext of that. Well, either way, I'm glad I was able to share that whether it be be a small easter egg piece of trivia or something more.

Anyway, I'm not sold on Rollins yet. I'm certainly a fan of him, but I don't see the main event potential in him that others see. I will say that Rollins appears more skilled than guys like Tyson Kidd, Evan Bourne, Kofi Kingston and Justin Gabriel, but unless WWE has a strong plan/gimmick and push for him after The Shield is done I don't see him doing much better than that crop of smaller, high flying guys. I don't see what makes him different from them honestly. Yes, he's "improved" on the mic, but only from a horrible talker to a guy who can at least get a sentence out. The fact is I don't see how Rollins is a big enough anomaly to buck the trend of how guys similar to him are used. I think at best Rollins is a upper midcarder. I don't see him as a marquee guy yet. That could change, but I don't see exactly why people are thinking Rollins is the guy that's going to change how guys like him are used. At best he's a Dolph Ziggler. 

Punk was a very strong mic worker that's how he bucked the trend. Bryan's not really a gifted mic worker at all, but there's a glowing charisma there. I don't see how Rollins is there yet.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Is chat happening tonight? Coz I'm drunk and wanna join so :lol


----------



## Banez

Quoth the Raven said:


> Is chat happening tonight? Coz I'm drunk and wanna join so :lol


Oh like you joined last time? 

@DareDevil: it's a nice pic but that right eye (left one from our perspective) bothers me a bit... could be bit smaller i guess?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

SóniaPortugal said:


> *The Real Dean Ambrose*
> 
> This video is great
> 
> I never know if Jon story is true or not.
> Jon lived everything he says (mother was whore, drugs, father - I do not know the story of the father)





NeyNey said:


> 00:58 - 1:37
> 
> Jesus...


Good god almighty, I don't know how true the Ambrose story is, hell I could just be a stupid mark for tearing up after watching that, but that just spoke to me on the deepest level you could possibly imagine, GOD. Don't forget where you come from - never forget.

*"I made a life out of making people eat their words"* that gets tattooed somewhere first chance I get!


----------



## PUNKY

NeyNey said:


> 00:58 - 1:37
> 
> Jesus...





Quoth the Raven said:


> Is chat happening tonight? Coz I'm drunk and wanna join so :lol


that video. :clap:clap:clap like wynter said right in the feels. 

@raven i hope so cos i can't do raw chat on mon (working early the next morning) so i wanted to tonight but no one's mentioned it yet.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I hope it happens Punky. Tbh I can drop off any minute though, getting hard to stay awake :lol

I'm in the same boat when it comes to Raw, this week was an exception :lmao How were you in the Raw chat though? I should probably watch some movie or something to stay up till then.


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> I hope it happens Punky. Tbh I can drop off any minute though, getting hard to stay awake :lol
> 
> I'm in the same boat when it comes to Raw, this week was an exception :lmao *How were you in the Raw chat though?* I should probably watch some movie or something to stay up till then.


yeah stay awake and stop drinking it'll make you more sleepy. :lol and do you mean how was i in the raw chat last week ? if you do mean that it's cos i had last tues off work but i'm in at 8am this week so gotta be up at 6am, not gonna happen for me if raw doesn't finish till 4am over here i'll look like an extra from walking dead haha.


----------



## Lightupbob

*Are you a fan of Roman Reigns spear?*

I'm wondering if you guys like the spear as Romans finisher? I personally am not. It's not how he does it....it's the fact it's a spear. It just seems a little disappointing to me. I think he should have something ahh more? I don't have the perfect answer but even a power bomb would be better then spear


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

A spear is fine for a mid-carder. A Powerbomb is not allowed, only if they get permission to use that move. It's sad really.


----------



## rakija

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

I don't mind it. It combines speed with impact. It's better than the triple bomb. I like the Superman Punch; but, he needs to stop with the corny wrist pump before he executes it. It just looks comical.

I'd like to seem him use the Somoan Drop more. However, The Usos and Tamina use it, so it's not exactly exclusive to him.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

OOOOH WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

Its a simple "finisher" to give someone, it works for Reigns for now, as his in-ring skill improves I hope at some-point he is given something more complex to at least compliment the spear.

But in general I find it to be a very "over-used" move.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> *A spear is fine for a mid-carder*. A Powerbomb is not allowed, only if they get permission to use that move. It's sad really.


:edge2 o rly?



rakija said:


> I don't mind it. It combines speed with impact. It's better than the triple bomb. I like the Superman Punch; but, *he needs to stop with the corny wrist pump before he executes it. It just looks comical.*
> 
> I'd like to seem him use the Somoan Drop more. However, The Usos and Tamina use it, so it's not exactly exclusive to him.


you're crazy. The setup is a big part of what makes it great. Next you're gonna say HBK stomping in the corner looks nuts.


----------



## Lightupbob

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

Seems like a power bomb would be a good fit for him. Or a sit down power bomb


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

He could take lessons from the lunatic on how to execute a perfect slap attack or Headlock Driver.


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

I don't mind it. Hopefully he can get a new finisher after he breaks away from the shield. The spear could be a prelude to his finisher. I actually like the load up wrist cocking for his superman punch. My favorite is his running dropkick.


----------



## Rocky10uk

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

One day he might inherit the Rock Bottom so it's kept in he family, can't see him doing the peoples elbow though!

As for the spear, I think he hits it really well.


----------



## Dio Brando

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

I love the spear. Fuck who says other wise.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

It's a very good spear, as far as spears go. But I'm already bored of it as an "OUTTA NOWHERE I WIN LOL" move, and he hasn't even turned face yet, let alone gone to the main event.


----------



## DarkerDays

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

Yep, because like spears in general.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

I will admit that he has a good spear.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

It is pure sex to watch his spear. Best spear that a wrestler has used in a long time. I'm talking decades.

:reigns


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

Its good most of the time.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

It's good for him because of his size and speed. The guy is huge, that spear looks like it could break someone in half sometimes. 

When a guy like Edge did it, that was a little bit of a reach. But a good seller will always amke a spear look good and if Edge got away with it, Reigns will be fine


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

I think everyone loves Roman Reigns' spear. The move always gets a big pop.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wow no replies in this thread so far?

Well yeah not drinking now, but staying awake isn't easy :lol And those are some tough timings my shifts usually are from 11 am to 9pm but I need to leave around 10, which means waking up around 9, which is tough :lol

Will see if anyone stays for chat, I don't wanna be the only one in the chatbox waiting. That'd make me the Lonely Virgil :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Wow no replies in this thread so far?
> 
> Well yeah not drinking now, but staying awake isn't easy :lol And those are some tough timings my shifts usually are from 11 am to 9pm but I need to leave around 10, which means waking up around 9, which is tough :lol
> 
> Will see if anyone stays for chat, I don't wanna be the only one in the chatbox waiting. That'd make me the Lonely Virgil :lmao


yeah it's weird there's no replies yet but it's crazy how many different time zones there are for every one just in this thread alone, i'm guessing everyone will be in here just before it starts airing so in about an hour. they better show up or were gonna look like weird loners in the chatbox alone. :lol
EDIT ooh my 1000th post :dance


----------



## Bushmaster

I loved the Shield when they were heels, I love them even more as faces :mark: just watched SD and they just look like they're having so much fun out there. Not sure how long this face run can last but I'm gonna try to enjoy as much of it as I can.

I think this "feud" would be the perfect opportunity to get the US title off Dean. I used to think it was a big deal that he was the singles champ of the group but seeing what they've done with him as champion has completely changed my mind. Hearing JBL basically bash Dean for not defending is stupid, I sort of understood when Dean was a heel because heel champs hate defending and just wanna keep their titles. But it makes Dean look weak or cowardly if they act like he doesn't wanna defend it while being a face.

Does anyone else want Dean to just drop the title to someone.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah we'll probably have Cummy for company so that makes it 3 :lol

Timezones are a bitch though. Other than this week's Raw, I can never stay up coz that means forsaking sleep for good, but during SD, I can afford it coz of the weekend  I just sleep during the day. How long until it starts airing?

Not like anybody's gonna know it was just us in the chatbox :side: 

And I've already watched The Shield's match on SD and left the rest of the show as is :lol

Was thinking of watching NXT to pass the time but no Zayn or Paige matches this week so meh.


*EDIT:* Soup, yeah I agree. If Rollins and Ambrose are sticking as a tag team for a few months, doesnt make sense to keep the US title on Dean. Have Kane book matches and screwing him out of it or just someone beating him in a multi-man match or something, and work on getting the tag titles on them. Don't see Ambrose having much singles matches/feuds in the foreseeable future so keeping the US title on him accomplishes nothing.


----------



## reilly

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

nope i like it suits him and the style at the minute.


----------



## THANOS

Ambrose finally named the Headlock Driver, and he called it "Dirty Deeds" :mark: :mark:, fucking fabulous name and obviously a tribute to AC-DC.


----------



## Khailen

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

Yes, I love the way he executes it and it suites someone of his frame. Not really seeing the issue tbh. He could do with a few other moves, but he needs to keep that spear, it's beautiful.


----------



## PUNKY

THANOS said:


> Ambrose finally named the Headlock Driver, and he called it "Dirty Deeds" :mark: :mark:, fucking fabulous name and obviously a tribute to AC-DC.


that actually sounds pretty decent much better than seths changed name. urgh i still hate "piece of mind" sounds so bad compared to the "blackout". @raven it should start in about half an hour now.


----------



## midnightmischief

any link to the smackdown show so I don't have to wait till tomorrow night?

btw, was just on another thread about roman reigns and who should be commenting? Tyrion Lannister - looks like pyro is back...


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

It's my favourite spear. UUUUUURAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Dextrosity

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

Greatest spear since Goldberg's. I think he pulls it off excelently, Allthough i wouldnt mind seing another finisher aswell.


----------



## DareDevil

midnightmischief said:


> any link to the smackdown show so I don't have to wait till tomorrow night?
> 
> btw, was just on another thread about roman reigns and who should be commenting? Tyrion Lannister - *looks like pyro is back.*..


Are you sure is not a fake? Because this is serious shit.. :side:


----------



## PUNKY

DareDevil said:


> Are you sure is not a fake? Because this is serious shit.. :side:


yeah i looked in the pyro thread and some people were on about him being back, subs gonna be so happy. :lol


----------



## ArabGuy

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

Beautiful spear. Not that monstrosity of Bastista or delicacy of Edge.


----------



## midnightmischief

no idea if its fake or not - if its really him he must have found a way around the ban. aren't bans supposed to be permanent?


----------



## SubZero3:16

yeah I'll do chat tonight. In other news, the commercial I was tricked into doing aired last night and you wouldn't believe what they did fpalm


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah i looked in the pyro thread and some people were on about him being back, subs gonna be so happy. :lol


I bet you she'll be, then she's going to dump all of you to go to him. :no:


----------



## Joshi Judas

You're in a commercial Zero? kada

And damn, is Pyro back for real? :mark: :mark:


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> yeah I'll do chat tonight. In other news, the commercial I was tricked into doing aired last night and you wouldn't believe what they did fpalm


haha what did they do ? i wish i could see that, i can imagine you being all like get this camera out my face and don't touch me i don't want your germs.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> I bet you she'll be, then she's going to dump all of you to go to him. :no:












Pyro is sooo last week my dear.


----------



## Joshi Judas

They've changed his post count but could it be? :banderas

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/92737-tyrion-lannister.html


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha what did they do ? i wish i could see that, i can imagine you being all like get this camera out my face and don't touch me i don't want your germs.


I'll tell u guys in chat. I couldn't tell the guy that. The big boss was right there and I had to behave but I was thinking it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## midnightmischief

ahhhh nice start to the day for me... just turned my tv on and they are playing the replay of raw... best timing ever!!!! turned it on just as the shield were coming out for the match against the real americans...

nice warm up for smackdown. lol


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

I have always enjoyed Rollins, him doing the 3 amigos made a fan with my wife. Eddie was her favorite.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

DareDevil said:


> So I tried to draw Seth again :side:



This is awesome:agree:


----------



## BreakingIntoHeaven

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

Yes, it usually looks pretty devastating when he hits it, it does actually look like he's charging into them full force. Unlike what Batista's been doing lately, which I don't get as I seem to remember him doing a stronger looking Spear in his precious run.

I was never able to buy Edge's as a serious finisher either, he just didn't have the right build for it, but Reigns does.


----------



## Filthy Casual

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

The spear is great but I believe another finisher to supplement that would only improve his image. I always welcome something a little high risk personally.


----------



## DareDevil

dizzylizzy87 said:


> This is awesome:agree:


Thanks  You know, I try.


----------



## reilly

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

i actually like all three as individuals and like them all as a team.

I think were they are now suits them and will build them to an eventual break (hopefully not too soon) and all 3 will go on to shine.

Rollins has really captured my interest, love how he performs in the ring and i quite enjoy his promos too. jumping over the ropes and landing on his feet 2-3 consecutive times just puts a smile on my face.

Ambrose i think has great physcology and generally makes me belive he is a little disturbed (i just dont like the fury of punches he does - cz it doesnt look great)

Reigns is the powerhouse and were he is right now i think is perfect - gets the hot tag or makes the save with the power moves - this is just until he makes a significant improvement and can move into longer parts in matches.

i like were they all are now and i look forward to watvhing them all improve and grow and hopefully they will all have a place at the top of the wwe in the not so distant future.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

dat spear :wall


----------



## Tardbasher12

*Re: Are you a fan of roman reigns spear?*

OOOOOOOOOAHHHHHHH


----------



## Bushmaster

DareDevil has made better art. Plan on having all my Seth drawings from Cal and DD posted up on my wall in my room.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> DareDevil has made better art. Plan on having all my Seth drawings from Cal and DD posted up on my wall in my room.


ehe.  I want to ask Caly to draw me some Dean. Oh I'm watching FMA, and I dew Ed but on paper, with a pen. I don't know if you wanna see it?


----------



## Bushmaster

Would i ever say no :draper2

If Seth is Rock Lee, would you say that Roman is Sasuke and Dean is Naruto? If so then this thread is filled with Sakura's and Hinata's?


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Would i ever say no :draper2
> 
> If Seth is Rock Lee, would you say that Roman is Sasuke and Dean is Naruto? If so then this thread is filled with Sakura's and Hinata's?


Nope, ok I'll show you my Edward Elric drawing then. 

Roman= sasuke :ti Please no insults to Roman, Dean could be Naruto, I kind of had a fictional crush on...naruto..once :side: 
And no, what's wrong with you? We aren't annoying as hell or fucking stalkers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*

Dat GOAT. :rollins


----------



## briana98_98

Hi Watched Smackdown and The Shield was awesome as usual lol I swear they never put on a bad match. Oh and Batista needs to go back and watch every single RAW,Smackdown, PPV and whatever else to watch Roman spear. Take NOTES! God his spear is horrible. 

The Shield was on Backstage Pass hahaha!! t's like about 2 minutes and its 2 minutes of awesomeness. If you need to watch it go to dean-ambrose.net she has it up already. It is hilarious and an awesome interview. Seth clearly isn't a fan of Tom. "TOM!..COME ON MAN." ahahaha! They crack me up laughing at each other haha! "Soulful and intimidating I love that" Oh god I can't stop laughing at them. Face Shield is pretty damn awesome


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> It's been that way for six threads, now, darling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm damn sure those boys know what they're doing. Especially Seth, that slut. He can act like he doesn't like what he sees on tumblr, but actions speak louder than words.


:lol The attention whore. He does stuff he knows will get discussed to death here.



psycho bunny said:


> We should get a hall of fame when the threads are over :side:


I support this.



DareDevil said:


> So I tried to draw Seth again :side:


Cute as always 



SoupBro said:


> I loved the Shield when they were heels, I love them even more as faces :mark: just watched SD and they just look like they're having so much fun out there. Not sure how long this face run can last but I'm gonna try to enjoy as much of it as I can.
> 
> I think this "feud" would be the perfect opportunity to get the US title off Dean. I used to think it was a big deal that he was the singles champ of the group but seeing what they've done with him as champion has completely changed my mind. Hearing JBL basically bash Dean for not defending is stupid, I sort of understood when Dean was a heel because heel champs hate defending and just wanna keep their titles. But it makes Dean look weak or cowardly if they act like he doesn't wanna defend it while being a face.
> 
> Does anyone else want Dean to just drop the title to someone.


Would really love to have Seth win the title off Dean so it can lead to Seth vs Dean.

That Dean vid :banderas

And hold up, Pyro's back????


----------



## Tambrose

SóniaPortugal said:


> *The Real Dean Ambrose*
> 
> This video is great
> 
> I never know if Jon story is true or not.
> Jon lived everything he says (mother was whore, drugs, father - I do not know the story of the father)


 
This video... Holy Fuuuu.....

oh that's ok, I didn't need my feelings anymore anyway... :bh: :sadpanda


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> *The Real Dean Ambrose*
> 
> This video is great
> 
> I never know if Jon story is true or not.
> Jon lived everything he says (mother was whore, drugs, father - I do not know the story of the father)


This video describes exactly why he is my favorite wrestler ever.


----------



## Bushmaster

Awesome work DD :clap won't go up my wall though. Since it's no Seth :rollins


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Awesome work DD :clap won't go up my wall though. Since it's no Seth :rollins


I'll try to draw more Seth, he's my fave to draw out of The Shield anyway. And thank you  I like Edward a lot so.


----------



## Wynter

http://vimeo.com/m/90384061

:lmao the way Seth always greets Tom.

I love their little Backstage Pass videos


----------



## DareDevil

Guys, I need a little bit of help here, do any of you know how to order tickets to Raw? There's like an 80% chance of me going but my brother said that he doesn't want to be on the first row, he wants to be on the second or third but for the love of my life I can't find the damn prices for that section. So, I need your help here.


----------



## Lea_Ty

briana98_98 said:


> Hi Watched Smackdown and The Shield was awesome as usual lol I swear they never put on a bad match. Oh and Batista needs to go back and watch every single RAW,Smackdown, PPV and whatever else to watch Roman spear. Take NOTES! God his spear is horrible.
> 
> The Shield was on Backstage Pass hahaha!! t's like about 2 minutes and its 2 minutes of awesomeness. If you need to watch it go to dean-ambrose.net she has it up already. It is hilarious and an awesome interview. Seth clearly isn't a fan of Tom. "TOM!..COME ON MAN." ahahaha! They crack me up laughing at each other haha! "Soulful and intimidating I love that" Oh god I can't stop laughing at them. Face Shield is pretty damn awesome


Roman's spears always well executed and looked legit painful

The Shield need their own reality show I wont mind watching their awesomeness for hours 




JacqSparrow said:


> :lol The attention whore. He does stuff he knows will get discussed to death here.
> 
> 
> 
> I support this.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute as always
> 
> 
> 
> Would really love to have Seth win the title off Dean so it can lead to Seth vs Dean.
> 
> That Dean vid :banderas
> 
> And hold up, Pyro's back????


Rollins know he is the oasis to our thirsts :lmao



DareDevil said:


> I'll try to draw more Seth, he's my fave to draw out of The Shield anyway. And thank you  I like Edward a lot so.


He got that cute look that easily and translate well to cute/chibi drawings :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> I loved the Shield when they were heels, I love them even more as faces :mark: just watched SD and they just look like they're having so much fun out there. Not sure how long this face run can last but I'm gonna try to enjoy as much of it as I can.
> 
> I think this "feud" would be the perfect opportunity to get the US title off Dean. I used to think it was a big deal that he was the singles champ of the group but seeing what they've done with him as champion has completely changed my mind. Hearing JBL basically bash Dean for not defending is stupid, I sort of understood when Dean was a heel because heel champs hate defending and just wanna keep their titles. But it makes Dean look weak or cowardly if they act like he doesn't wanna defend it while being a face.
> 
> Does anyone else want Dean to just drop the title to someone.


I agree. With Dean as a face he should definitely get around to defending the title more. I do want him to lose it. Not because I'm tired of him being US champ, but because the best thing to do is for Dean to let out more of his crazy and I think the best way is for him to lose the title. They can also incorporate other elements into the angle as well. Maybe another betrayal angle? I dunno. I just know that the title can be a good catalyst for a great character turn, as well as story, if creative cares enough and plays its cards right.




SoupBro said:


> Plan on having all my Seth drawings from Cal and DD posted up on my wall in my room.


I'm flattered. :ambrose




DareDevil said:


> Guys, I need a little bit of help here, do any of you know how to order tickets to Raw? There's like an 80% chance of me going but my brother said that he doesn't want to be on the first row, he wants to be on the second or third but for the love of my life I can't find the damn prices for that section. So, I need your help here.


Ticketmaster or even the information in general i.e "WWE Raw (date) (location)" and the first thing you'll see is a means to buy tickets. Unless you guys are rich and can afford throwing away $300~600 you ain't gettin that close I assure you. :lol Those are just prices for the house show I went to. It may even be more for Raw if that's actually what you're trying to go to.


----------



## DareDevil

Calabrose said:


> Ticketmaster or even the information in general i.e "WWE Raw (date) (location)" and the first thing you'll see is a means to buy tickets. Unless you guys are rich and can afford throwing away $300~600 you ain't gettin that close I assure you. :lol Those are just prices for the house show I went to. It may even be more for Raw if that's actually what you're trying to go to.


Hmmm, Well I ain't rich I tell you that Caly, but we'll see.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

DareDevil said:


> Hmmm, Well I ain't rich I tell you that Caly, but we'll see.


When I took my bf to Raw back in 2011 for his birthday, we sat front row and paid $880 for both tickets. It was sooo freakin worth it though. :banderas 
The seats were amazballs. I went on a website called vividseats.com and they were at a cheaper rate on there.


----------



## midnightmischief

love the backstage pass clip... these guys just get better and better... seth made some really good points... poor tom, I think he may have crapped himself at the end. :lmao:lmao


----------



## WrayBryatt

DareDevil said:


> Guys, I need a little bit of help here, do any of you know how to order tickets to Raw? There's like an 80% chance of me going but my brother said that he doesn't want to be on the first row, he wants to be on the second or third but for the love of my life I can't find the damn prices for that section. So, I need your help here.


Bought floor seats tickets for raw for 156per ticket. Its doing to be my first raw!


----------



## Wynter

Awesome! It's for the Raw coming up?


----------



## midnightmischief

enjoy yourselves wray and devil. I know when I wen to the shows (albeit house shows) I had an absolute ball... man I wish wwe would come back to nz


----------



## CALΔMITY

WrayBryatt said:


> Bought floor seats tickets for raw for 156per ticket. Its doing to be my first raw!


You'll have a blast I just know it. It's definitely a different experience being there in person. I just went to a house show and it was amazing. Make a sign for us!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Rollins performing the 3 amigos*



ShowStopper said:


> Dat GOAT. :rollins


The GOAT :rollins


I just found tons of new gifs so i might be spreading some rep :evil:


----------



## Tambrose

I've been kicking myself after not going to the show they brought here last year, missing the boys in action!!   I didn't have anyone to go with though

I was going to go this year but they are only doing 3 shows instead of 5, and none of them in my city. My friend and I were going to travel interstate and make a holiday out of it, but my spine has ruined that idea :side: Pity as it's probably the last chance I'd have to see the three of them together!!

I went to a live event back in 2009, and it was awesome, paid $150 per seat- they were the second best in terms of seating, but probably the best as the ones closer were $300 each and everyone there had to stand up the entire time because of everyone around them standing up. 

Was great fun, except that at one point I was just looking around the centre to see how crowded it was, and a few rows back where there was like a small type balcony I saw this huge bald guy sitting there and thought 'Oh wow, that guy looks like the Big Show'. He caught me looking and smirked at me, so I looked away all embarrassed to be caught looking at him.

After the show had finished not long afterwards, my friend (different one then above, old work colleague) and I were exiting and I looked back to see a crowd of people around the huge guy and he was walking to the back and I said 'Oh that's why he looked like the Big Show... cos he *IS* the Big Show!" My friend nearly hit me over the head cos I didn't point him out to her- she was all 'How the hell do you not recognise the Big Show?!" 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Banez

Tambrose said:


> After the show had finished not long afterwards, my friend (different one then above, old work colleague) and I were exiting and I looked back to see a crowd of people around the huge guy and he was walking to the back and I said 'Oh that's why he looked like the Big Show... cos he *IS* the Big Show!" My friend nearly hit me over the head cos I didn't point him out to her- she was all 'How the hell do you not recognise the Big Show?!"
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


You could have said for your defence you are used to see him in diapers (that new year gif)


----------



## Tambrose

Banez said:


> You could have said for your defence you are used to see him in diapers (that new year gif)


LMFAO! That's true!

Once that's been seen, it cannot be unseen! :|


----------



## Banez

Tambrose said:


> LMFAO! That's true!
> 
> Once that's been seen, it cannot be unseen! :|


idd.. i can't take Big Show seriously ever again after seeing that gif.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Lea_Ty said:


> Roman's spears always well executed and looked legit painful
> 
> The Shield need their own reality show I wont mind watching their awesomeness for hours


Yes.




WrayBryatt said:


> Bought floor seats tickets for raw for 156per ticket. Its doing to be my first raw!


:cheer




DareDevil said:


> Guys, I need a little bit of help here, do any of you know how to order tickets to Raw? There's like an 80% chance of me going but my brother said that he doesn't want to be on the first row, he wants to be on the second or third but for the love of my life I can't find the damn prices for that section. So, I need your help here.


Woww, you guys are so lucky!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woww, you guys are so lucky!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Only 2 months and they come back here :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cynical_ad

I noticed they are finally naming/putting over Rollins and Ambros'es finishers. (Piece of mind on Raw and Dirty Daze on Smackdown).


----------



## midnightmischief

for those needing a drink... you know who you are...


----------



## CALΔMITY

midnightmischief said:


> for those needing a drink... you know who you are...


I need all the drinks.


SoupBro said:


> The GOAT :rollins
> 
> 
> I just found tons of new gifs so i might be spreading some rep :evil:


Why spread such hostility? Ambrose and Rollins are working together after all.


----------



## Wynter

It's someone's special day today!!! 










Happy Birthday Banez!!!!!
:cheer :cheer :cheer :dance :dance :dance


































Here's some Kaitlyn since you like to perv over her 



Spoiler






































I hope you're enjoying your special day so far,boo.
And may you be blessed with many many more 


And if Zero or Cindel offer you "cake" say no...
Thirsty hoes :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's Bane ' birthday eh? HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I'll draw ya somethin as a present. Got any requests?


----------



## Tambrose

midnightmischief said:


> for those needing a drink... you know who you are...


dying here! :faint: :faint: :faint:


Oh happy Birthday Banez!! :cheer :hb :cheer


----------



## Banez

Calabrose said:


> It's Bane ' birthday eh? HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I'll draw ya somethin as a present. Got any requests?


No nothing special comes to my mind so you can draw what you can think of 

And thanks 

@Wynter LOL 

@Tambrose: thanks 

Ontopic: I liked shields matches on Smackdown. Love the 3 amigos by Seth.. i think he should permanently start doing it. Especially as Eddie was my favourite till he passed away so i'd have a new person to fan for 

Besides imo people don't suplex other people enough in WWE these days. I had high hopes for Jack Swagger to be next Kurt Angle but he was bit of a let down... he used to do all kinds of suplexes and now he does shit.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Only 2 months and they come back here :banderas
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Go go go!!! :lol Hope you get to see the boys in person!

Omg, it's today!!! Happy Birthday Banez!!!!!!!! :cheer :cheer :dance :dance I'm on my phone so I can't give you any gifs yet, but I'll post some once I get on my computer  

Enjoy your day, and may you have a very blessed year! (With this thread). May Seth incorporate the 3 Amigos into his moveset as a birthday gift to you :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

Thanks, i hope so as well Sparrow about the 3 amigos.. it would be awesome


----------



## SubZero3:16

:cheer HAPPY BIRTHDAY BANEZ :cheer

For my fellow March born










*pushes Wynter to a side*

Enjoy your day my dear.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> http://vimeo.com/m/90384061
> 
> :lmao the way Seth always greets Tom.
> 
> I love their little Backstage Pass videos


I am of those who thought Dean could not be a good Face. 
But he proved that i has wrong.
In the match he has behaved like face (he can do exactly what John Cena is master, he takes and then re-turn). 
And in this video he is Super Cute


----------



## Banez

Thanks Zero :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear banez happy birthday to you :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: enjoy your day my friend


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Banez said:


> No nothing special comes to my mind so you can draw what you can think of
> 
> And thanks


Hmm okay. I kind of have an idea floating around in my head.


----------



## Banez

Calabrose said:


> Hmm okay. I kind of have an idea floating around in my head.


I would give you an idea but my head is just blank today, sorry


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> *pushes Wynter to a side*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

oh dear lord


























no no no. ambrollins fo lyfe


edit:
Big BIG happy birthday to Bane :cheer :cheer


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Dean was so damn cute in that promo. I can listen to that man talk all day :banderas

Dean and Seth do be all up in Roman's face sometimes though lol

"Come on Tom!" Seth is too damn cute in those backstage passes.

Why Roman had to scare Tom like that though?

Can we rejoice in the fact our boys are still assholes despite being face? :banderas

Those little shits :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

Calabrose said:


> Why spread such hostility? Ambrose and Rollins are working together after all.


Couldn't pass it up. Saw a collection of Goat Rollins gifs so had to use one for old times sake :mark: 


That backstage thingy was awesome, Reigns in the end :lmao. These guys could play perfect good guy badasses.


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> oh dear lord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no no no. ambrollins fo lyfe
> 
> 
> edit:
> Big BIG happy birthday to Bane :cheer :cheer


Why won't Dean kiss Roman gif, part two.

Oh, HAPPY BIRTHDAY BANEZ!


----------



## Banez

Thanks tyler & DareDevil 

Who's looking forward to monday's RAW? I'm assuming they might have Shield beaten down for change.


----------



## Wynter

I am :mark:


I want a Peace of Mind on Kane. Stomp that big ass head right into the freaking mat :mark:
A vicious spear to Billy, sending that ponytail and struggle hairline flying :mark:
And a nice little Dirty Deed on Road Dogg :


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Banez said:


> Thanks tyler & DareDevil
> 
> Who's looking forward to monday's RAW? I'm assuming they might have Shield beaten down for change.


No worries hope you have an awesome day! 

As for The Shield, if we're going off booking 101 and they want them to go over at Mania, they'll be beaten down of look incredibly weak on Monday. Especially if you consider their showing on Smackdown and Raw this week. Not gonna lie I am getting incredibly pumped for Mania now considering how close it is. :mark:


----------



## BigRedMonster47

WynterWarm12 said:


> I am :mark:
> 
> 
> I want a Peace of Mind on Kane. Stomp that big ass head right into the freaking mat :mark:
> A vicious spear to Billy, sending that ponytail and struggle hairline flying :mark:
> And a nice little Dirty Deed on Road Dogg :


I'm not trying to spoil your fantasy thinking but you may find that Kane and the New Age Outlaws beat the Shield at Mania which will bring tension back between the group which will lead to there planned match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Couldn't pass it up. Saw a collection of Goat Rollins gifs so had to use one for old times sake :mark:
> 
> 
> That backstage thingy was awesome, Reigns in the end :lmao. These guys could play perfect good guy badasses.


I JUST got done watching that. I am tearing up from laughing so hard. At first I was impressed by how much Roman has improved. What he said didn't sound too forced and then the whole "and BELIEVEINTHESHIELD" omfg :lmao 
I'm still fucking laughing just thinking about it.



tylermoxreigns said:


> oh dear lord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no no no. ambrollins fo lyfe


Dear god...YOU'RE KILLING ME ROMAN! :banderas

Haha that look on Ambrose. He must be so proud of Roman.


----------



## Wynter

BigRedMonster47 said:


> I'm not trying to spoil your fantasy thinking but you may find that Kane and the New Age Outlaws beat the Shield at Mania which will bring tension back between the group which will lead to there planned match at Extreme Rules.



Yeah, I'm not really expecting them to get their finishers off at Raw or even standing tall over NAO/Kane. Though, I would mark really hard if it did lol

Shield losing at Mania to got damn NAO and Kane would be so :deandre, though lol


The boys already have to possibly carry this match, a loss on top of it would just be blah considering all the options we had for a Mania match before this feud. What would Kane and NAO gain from this win? WWE could have just went with the triple threat match at Mania if they were going to do the match so soon anyways lol

I saw this as Trips halting the break up for a while and quickly throwing this match together for the time being.

I'm still on the Shield vs Authority team, so I'm hoping so hard for that before the breakup (Y)


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Ambrose bringing out the hooded sweatshirt seems to be a throwback to his FCW and indie days.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> oh dear lord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no no no. ambrollins fo lyfe


Ambrollins!!!!!

But that is adorable :lmao




WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Dean was so damn cute in that promo. I can listen to that man talk all day :banderas
> 
> Dean and Seth do be all up in Roman's face sometimes though lol
> 
> "Come on Tom!" Seth is too damn cute in those backstage passes.
> 
> Why Roman had to scare Tom like that though?
> 
> Can we rejoice in the fact our boys are still assholes despite being face? :banderas
> 
> Those little shits :lol


That's why they're so cool :lol They don't resort to silly pandering.

And why are they always so good backstage :banderas




Banez said:


> Thanks tyler & DareDevil
> 
> Who's looking forward to monday's RAW? I'm assuming they might have Shield beaten down for change.


Me!!! I'm preparing to have my heart broken. I think it's a given they'll be the weak ones this time.

Kane/NAO should not get the win at Mania. It does nothing for them, and it's bad for the Shield as a group. If they want to continue the breakup story, do it after. The boys deserve to get a win considering this may be their last as a group.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

BREAKING NEWS: SLUTTY BUSSY & Tom fuckin! 

See SLUTTY BUSSY telling folks his business on what sexual moves he be doing with Tom. 










WHY SLUTTY BUSSY WHY? :side:





WynterWarm12 said:


> And if Zero or Cindel offer you "cake" say no...
> Thirsty hoes :side:


You real late. I've already gave him some and more few days ago...early birthday gift boo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BANE BOO! Love you!


----------



## BigRedMonster47

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, I'm not really expecting them to get their finishers off at Raw or even standing tall over NAO/Kane. Though, I would mark really hard if it did lol
> 
> Shield losing at Mania to got damn NAO and Kane would be so :deandre, though lol
> 
> 
> The boys already have to possibly carry this match, a loss on top of it would just be blah considering all the options we had for a Mania match before this feud. What would Kane and NAO gain from this win? WWE could have just went with the triple threat match at Mania if they were going to do the match so soon anyways lol
> 
> I saw this as Trips halting the break up for a while and quickly throwing this match together for the time being.
> 
> I'm still on the Shield vs Authority team, so I'm hoping so hard for that before the breakup (Y)


After reading this report:



> - We noted before that there is still a plan in place for The Shield to split up. The plan is for Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose to play the heel tag team while Roman Reigns will be booked as a top singles babyface.
> 
> The apparent babyface turn by The Shield on RAW was done to accomplish two things – allow The New Age Outlaws to work a program with them, which they requested, and to better set up Reigns’ big singles run.
> 
> The idea behind better setting up Reigns’ singles run is that it’s better for Ambrose and Rollins to turn on Reigns than it is for Reigns to turn on them.


I still think the match at Mania with the NAO and Kane will definitely see the start of the Shield breakup. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Wynter

Didn't they also report that Vince wanted to push Reigns solo already, but Triple H isn't ready to break them up??


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


> BREAKING NEWS: SLUTTY BUSSY & Tom fuckin!
> 
> See SLUTTY BUSSY telling folks his business on what sexual moves he be doing with Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY SLUTTY BUSSY WHY? :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You real late. I've already gave him some and more few days ago...early birthday gift boo
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BANE BOO! Love you!


Rollins is all up in Tom's grill lately. :lmao

he wants it, bad.


----------



## Terminator GR

Am I the only one one who thinks it feels akward to see them smiling? These guys can be the definition of badass asskicking face characters, but in WWE there is this stupid rule that the good guys should be smiling all the time.


----------



## Bushmaster

Rollins and Dean being a heel tag team would be one of the worst decisions they could especially after the last few weeks Seth has been having. He's the guy who seems most ready for a huge baby face run. Quality on the mic, great look and we know what he can do in the ring. Easily one of the most improved guys, hell I could say most improved in the Shield because lately he has been allowed to actually talk sometimes more than Dean who is the best talker in the group.

Dean should be the only person that should be heel because I'm 100% sure he can do it. Rollins is great but not sure if he can pull it off when it's just him and Dean. So much easier being a heel when you're in a faction/stable.


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollins is all up in Tom's grill lately. :lmao
> 
> he wants it, bad.


Morning!  

Tom now is to Seth, what Jonathan 'Coach' Coachman was to the Rock. LOL.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Terminator GR said:


> Am I the only one one who thinks it feels akward to see them smiling? These guys can be the definition of badass asskicking face characters, but in WWE there is this stupid rule that the good guys should be smiling all the time.


They smile after beating up their opponents and scaring Tom. That's perfectly acceptable in my book.

That report about Rollins and Ambrose turning heel on Reigns means nothing. It's a dirtsheet report and as usual they reveal nothing that you couldnt have made up yourself from watching Raw and Smackdown and their speculations are never right.


----------



## DareDevil

Terminator GR said:


> Am I the only one one who thinks it feels akward to see them smiling? These guys can be the definition of badass asskicking face characters, but in WWE there is this stupid rule that the good guys should be smiling all the time.


I guess you are the only one, because the rest of us love to see them smile.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> I guess you are the only one, because the rest of us love to see them smile.


Because according to some folks if you're a badass you can't smile or show anything other than a scowl or whatever because then you're pandering to the crowd fpalm I don't know about you guys but all of the badasses I watched on tv and movies used to smile alot especially when they're about to kick some ass, have kicked some ass and when they're teasing someone. You like how the shield does. It's not like they're going out there and making corny jokes and smiling after someone insults them.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's not like they're going out there and making corny jokes and smiling after someone insults them.


*sniffs*

Do i smell scent of Cena reference? :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> *sniffs*
> 
> Do i smell scent of Cena reference? :lol


Throw Sheamus in there as well.


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> BREAKING NEWS: SLUTTY BUSSY & Tom fuckin!
> 
> See SLUTTY BUSSY telling folks his business on what sexual moves he be doing with Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY SLUTTY BUSSY WHY? :side:


Sethie, you and your sleeves...oh wait, I think cindel said something, but I was too distracted 



Terminator GR said:


> Am I the only one one who thinks it feels akward to see them smiling? These guys can be the definition of badass asskicking face characters, but in WWE there is this stupid rule that the good guys should be smiling all the time.


I don't mind, because they're clearly having fun and not just smiling for the sake of smiling. It doesn't feel forced or off.

And Bigulsong strikes again:










This is too cute for words.

For Banez:


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> And Bigulsong strikes again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is too cute for words.


I just love Roman and Dean fanboying in the background. Just love this pic.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Seth Rollins y'all :mark::mark: is there anyone anywhere in pro wrestling better at the hot tag, I didn't think I love the shield this much as good guys but it really allows them to show off their moveset.

Vince been looking for the new Shawn Michaels for years how many guys has he tried (Jeff Hardy, John Morrison even Ziggler) - I give you Seth Rollins the one true heir.

Did Michael Cole change Rollins Finisher name again from "Piece of Mind" to just "Crub stomp", I don't get it why not just call it Blackout oh well.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Throw Sheamus in there as well.


*throws Sheamus into the mix*

Done boo

I would much rather see Shield get beat down on RaW or Smackdown so there would be some hope for Shield to win at mania.

I just can't see New Age Outlaws at this stage of their careers to get a wrestlemania win. Their task is to put other talent over... Kane/Nao winning benefits them how?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

This is too cute for words.
Holy crap, never been a fan of the whole mini Shield Fan art but that's pretty sick!


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> *sniffs*
> 
> Do i smell scent of Cena reference? :lol





SubZero3:16 said:


> *Throw Sheamus in there as well*.


:ti 



JacqSparrow said:


> And Bigulsong strikes again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is too cute for words.


:mark: :mark: :mark: She/He Is too amazing!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> This is too cute for words.
> Holy crap, never been a fan of the whole mini Shield Fan art but that's pretty sick!


IT'S...SO...AMAZINGGGGG....

Bigul is my hero. She even drew my ship for my birthday. On her own volition.
Was one of the happiest days of my life.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reigns needs to know that existing like this, isn't fair to the rest of us.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns needs to know that existing like this, isn't fair to the rest of us.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Can I just ask two questions, one snarky and one stupid:

1) Is Michael Cole just pulling these names for Shield finishers out of his arse? First calling Rollins' Blackout the 'Piece of Mind' and now calling Ambrose's headlock driver the 'Dirty Deeds' or something. Where is he getting this shit from? I'm pretty sure I've never heard either of the actual guys use those words ever.

2) Is there actually a name for that kick-ass off-the-ropes clothesline Ambrose does? Because calling it "that kick-ass off-the-ropes clothesline Ambrose does" is a bit of a mouthful that I can't afford to indulge in when I'm marking.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


>


Reigns licking his lips at Reigns is giving me weird thoughts. I wonder if he blows kisses at himself in the mirror :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns needs to know that existing like this, isn't fair to the rest of us.


Indeed. It's pretty much how I sum up Rollins, too. It's fundamentally unfair that somewhere in the world people that amazing-looking exist and yet I will never have sex with them. Surely there's some kind of injustice there, and the Shield should fight that as hard as they possibly can, in every way such phrasing may apply.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Can I just ask two questions, one snarky and one stupid:
> 
> 1) Is Michael Cole just pulling these names for Shield finishers out of his arese? First calling Rollins' Blackout the 'Piece of Mind' and now calling Ambrose's headlock driver the 'Dirty Deeds' or something. Where is he getting this shit from? I'm pretty sure I've never heard either of the actual guys use those words ever.
> 
> 2) Is there actually a name for that kick-ass off-the-ropes clothesline Ambrose does? Because calling it "that kick-ass off-the-ropes clothesline Ambrose does" is a bit of a mouthful that I can't afford to indulge in when I'm marking.


I can answer the first question. Given that Cole is Vince's mouthpiece I think Peace of Mind and Dirty Deeds are the new names for the moves.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Indeed. It's pretty much how I sum up Rollins, too. It's fundamentally unfair that somewhere in the world people that amazing-looking exist and yet I will never have sex with them. Surely there's some kind of injustice there, and the Shield should fight that as hard as they possibly can, in every way such phrasing may apply.


I agree. It's an injustice. They need to fix this. Purely for the benefit of the human race of course.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> I can answer the first question. Given that Cole is Vince's mouthpiece I think Peace of Mind and Dirty Deeds are the new names for the moves.


I don't like them. I prefer Rollins' being called the Blackout (and really don't see why a change was even needed). With Ambrose... I admit it did actually need a name but 'Dirty Deeds' just isn't doing it for me. Maybe in time I'll grow to like it.



SubZero3:16 said:


> I agree. It's an injustice. They need to fix this. Purely for the benefit of the human race of course.


Of course. This is a purely humanitarian effort, I have no ulterior motive whatsoever in this.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


>


Can't handle this shit 





Reservoir Angel said:


> Can I just ask two questions, one snarky and one stupid:
> 
> 1) Is Michael Cole just pulling these names for Shield finishers out of his arse? First calling Rollins' Blackout the 'Piece of Mind' and now calling Ambrose's headlock driver the 'Dirty Deeds' or something. Where is he getting this shit from? I'm pretty sure I've never heard either of the actual guys use those words ever.
> 
> 2) Is there actually a name for that kick-ass off-the-ropes clothesline Ambrose does? Because calling it "that kick-ass off-the-ropes clothesline Ambrose does" is a bit of a mouthful that I can't afford to indulge in when I'm marking.


1) I think they are just pulling names out of their asses and testing them at the minute because he didn't name Rollins' finisher this week just called it what it is in a 'curb stomp' (well I'm hoping anyway because both of the new names are kinda cringe)

2) Jawbreaker Lariat. People affectionately call it The Nige (well people i know anyway) after Nigel McGuinness who used that move on Ambrose back in the indies.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Also I think we should all take a moment to just bask in this:










I don't normally pay all that much attention to a guy's rear bumper in and of itself, but... this is like he's actively encouraging us now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reservoir Angel said:


> Also I think we should all take a moment to just bask in this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally pay all that much attention to a guy's rear bumper in and of itself, but... this is like he's actively encouraging us now.


He's always actively encouraged people.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Also I think we should all take a moment to just bask in this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally pay all that much attention to a guy's rear bumper in and of itself, but... this is like he's actively encouraging us now.


Sethie got back! He's just sticking it out isn't he? I can't blame him it is quite a lovely specimen.


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> Also I think we should all take a moment to just bask in this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally pay all that much attention to a guy's rear bumper in and of itself, but... this is like he's actively encouraging us now.


I did noticed. :yum: thanks for sharing tho Angel.


----------



## Banez

Think you guys should punish him with a drawing or something


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tylermoxreigns said:


> Can't handle this shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I think they are just pulling names out of their asses and testing them at the minute because he didn't name Rollins' finisher this week just called it what it is in a 'curb stomp' (well I'm hoping anyway because both of the new names are kinda cringe)
> 
> 2) Jawbreaker Lariat. People affectionately call it The Nige (well people i know anyway) after Nigel McGuinness who used that move on Ambrose back in the indies.


Nigel Mcguinness the greatest wrestler never to get main stream notoriety (Desmond Wolfe TNA stuff doesn’t count) either him or Kenta Kobashi who used a burning lariat incidentally as a finisher too.

Ambrose is the man for using the jawbreaker-lariat, Nige must be proud.


----------



## Mr. I

Reigns (on the right) used to look like such an average dork. Then he transformed himself into a man. That's hard work paying off for you.


----------



## DareDevil

Ithil said:


> Reigns (on the right) used to look like such an average dork. Then he transformed himself into a man. That's hard work paying off for you.


This picture just gave me the greatest idea.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Roman Reigns recently spoke with The Boston Herald. Here are some highlights:



> *Clicking with Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose:*
> “We didn’t know we would complement each other so well. Everything from what we wear, entering through the crowd, even the triple powerbomb in itself, it’s clicked and been so organic. That’s been the most exciting part. We spend so much time together, we’ve jumped the friend stage in the past year and a half and become brothers.”
> *
> Facing veterans Kane and The New Outlaws at WrestleMania XXX:*
> “The faces will always change, the styles will evolve. I respect what people before me have done, but my time is now.”
> 
> *Does he dream of headlining WrestleMania?*
> “Every single day. Somebody just asked me if I would like to take on the Undertaker and beat his (WrestleMania) streak. I would rather retain the WWE world heavyweight championship while taking out the streak. My motivation is to be the best. I have a deep responsibility to leave things better than the way I found them. I don’t want to live off potential, so the first thing I have to do is capture the gold.”


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Roman Reigns recently spoke with The Boston Herald. Here are some highlights:


Don't know about the streak part but he's definitely going to be carrying the gold one day. You can see that he does put in the work. And it's really amazing how far he's come since he entered the WWE in terms of ring work. He sounds really focused and dedicated. I wish him the best considering he may need more than that with the people that he works for.

First Dean and now him calling each other brothers. So cute. Love the bromance.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Calabrose said:


>



:faint::faint: this man is just perfect. it kills me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Happy Birthday Banez! Hope you like the super kawaii cake I made you!









...and now it's time for my slumber.


----------



## Banez

Calabrose said:


> Happy Birthday Banez! Hope you like the super kawaii cake I made you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and now it's time for my slumber.




Thanks!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> Happy Birthday Banez! Hope you like the super kawaii cake I made you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and now it's time for my slumber.


Banez can have the cake. I'll take delicious drawing of Ambrose. :yum:


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Banez can have the cake. I'll take delicious drawing of Ambrose. :yum:


you got yourself a deal


----------



## Apex Predator

Banez said:


> you got yourself a deal


Blow out the candle.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

How to make the "*Symbol of Excellence*"...


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> How to make the "*Symbol of Excellence*"...


Goofball.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> How to make the "*Symbol of Excellence*"...


I don't know whether this was because he picked up on The Four Horseman reference here about the Symbol of Excellence rather than the Symbol of Justice - hence the four fingers? Could just be over analysing.

Ignore my stupid wrestling fan answers


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tylermoxreigns said:


> I don't know whether this was because he picked up on The Four Horseman reference here about the Symbol of Excellence rather than the Symbol of Justice - hence the four fingers? Could just be over analysing.
> 
> Ignore my stupid wrestling fan answers


I think you're right.

When I saw him doing the gesture (of the four fingers), I thought there must be something in the history of wrestling that is connected with gesture.

But my knowledge of wrestling is very limited, so I did not know what the gesture meant.

Now I know, thank you


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Banez can have the cake. I'll take delicious drawing of Ambrose. :yum:












BUNNY!!!!!!

Hoes stepping out of pocket in these Shield streets!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Banez can have the cake. I'll take delicious drawing of Ambrose. :yum:



I thought the samoan was yours and the Dick belonged to me, the queen and caly :side: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO

This thread is embarrassing....... 

Nothing logical just absolute shit. Sorry Shield.


----------



## NeyNey

psycho bunny said:


> I thought the samoan was yours and the Dick belonged to me, the queen and caly :side:














JoMoxRKO said:


> This thread is embarrassing.......
> 
> Nothing logical just absolute shit. Sorry Shield.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


>


I know Ney, I know

Seriously.... Tumbleweed regarding me and you huh? :lol 

This pretty much sums it up


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> I thought the samoan was yours and the Dick belonged to me, the queen and caly :side:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was never any good at playing by other people's rules.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JoMoxRKO said:


> This thread is embarrassing.......
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing logical just absolute shit. Sorry Shield.



Then why bother coming here fpalm when will these trolls ever learn.. :lol ney that gif @ zero you should know your place :side: :lol:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

JoMoxRKO said:


> This thread is embarrassing.......
> 
> Nothing logical just absolute shit. Sorry Shield.


:side::side::side:


----------



## Frantics

Haha Ney Ney, nice GIF , pretty much just sums up all I thoughts


----------



## DareDevil

JoMoxRKO said:


> This thread is embarrassing.......
> 
> Nothing logical just absolute shit. Sorry Shield.


:ti


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JoMoxRKO said:


> This thread is embarrassing.......
> 
> Nothing logical just absolute shit. Sorry Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Then why bother coming here fpalm when will these trolls ever learn.. :lol ney that gif @ zero you should know your place :side: :lol:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I do know my place and currently Dean's in front me and Roman's behind… best sandwich ever :cheer


----------



## Banez

only 2 more nights till RAW.

offtopic: thanks all for the birthday wishes


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> I do know my place and currently Dean's in front me and Roman's behind… best sandwich ever :cheer


Only two out of three?










Fuckin' amateurs...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Only two out of three?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin' amateurs...


But I was leaving Seth for you boo


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> I do know my place and currently Dean's in front me and Roman's behind&#133; best sandwich ever :cheer



Are you delusional boo Dean is here in my room crawling around on his hands and knee's begging for more treats :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> But I was leaving Seth for you boo












You shouldn't have... but I'm totally glad you did.


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Are you delusional boo Dean is here in my room crawling around on his hands and knee's begging for more treats :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That isn't Dean hun, that's Jon Moxley. You know back when he had no ass


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> That isn't Dean hun, that's Jon Moxley. You know back when he had no ass


Bah!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

SubZero3:16 said:


> I do know my place and currently Dean's in front me and Roman's behind… best sandwich ever :cheer


fpalm ^This is my point........

I cant wait till Roman Reigns breaks apart so he can have his own thread instead of being stuck in this garbage.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Just embarrassing.

I wish i was a mod so i could ChokeSlam this thread straight to hell.


----------



## Banez

JoMoxRKO said:


> Just embarrassing.
> 
> I wish i was a mod so i could ChokeSlam this thread straight to hell.


Don't be upset about it.

They did ask for a section for men of wrestling. It got denied. They got told they can drool after men in threads. So if you wanna blame someone.. blame the mods.

Speaking of mods.. you know Hit-Girl right? She likes the thread. So if you want to complain about this thread, i suggest you take it to her


----------



## SubZero3:16

JoMoxRKO said:


> fpalm ^This is my point........
> 
> I cant wait till Roman Reigns breaks apart so he can have his own thread instead of being stuck in this garbage.


I don't know if anyone ever told you this but…


----------



## Reservoir Angel

JoMoxRKO said:


> fpalm ^This is my point........
> 
> I cant wait till Roman Reigns breaks apart so he can have his own thread instead of being stuck in this garbage.


Yeah, because none of the "embarrassing" ones of us here who like Roman Reigns would _ever_ go to a Roman Reigns thread...



JoMoxRKO said:


> Just embarrassing.
> 
> I wish i was a mod so i could ChokeSlam this thread straight to hell.


The obvious solution is one that is very simple: Ignore this thread you seem to loathe so much.

Rather than hanging around just to bitch and complain and thus create your own misery, maybe just go elsewhere so you don't have to be embarrassed by our 'garbage'?

Just sayin'. You're like the guy that hides in a couple's bedroom closet until they start making out, then jumps out and demands they stop doing it. None of us invited you and we're not asking you to stay and watch, mate.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah, because none of the "embarrassing" ones of us here who like Roman Reigns would _ever_ go to a Roman Reigns thread...
> 
> 
> The obvious solution is one that is very simple: Ignore this thread you seem to loathe so much.
> 
> Rather than hanging around just to bitch and complain and thus create your own misery, maybe just go elsewhere so you don't have to be embarrassed by our 'garbage'?
> 
> Just sayin'. You're like the guy that hides in a couple's bedroom closet until they start making out, then jumps out and demands they stop doing it. None of us invited you and we're not asking you to stay and watch, mate.












see I even used an extra manly man looking gif so that the whiner could feel better about getting owned. I'm so thoughtful sometimes


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> see I even used an extra manly man looking gif so that the whiner could feel better about getting owned. I'm so thoughtful sometimes












M'lady is most gracious.


----------



## cindel25

JoMoxRKO said:


> This thread is embarrassing.......
> 
> Nothing logical just absolute shit. Sorry Shield.















NeyNey said:


>





tylermoxreigns said:


> I know Ney, I know
> 
> Seriously.... Tumbleweed regarding me and you huh? :lol


You two haven't pay your sister wives dues as the monthly meeting. 










See Cal for a receipt. 




SubZero3:16 said:


> I was never any good at playing by other people's rules.


Is that why FLAWLESS HAIR turning to Slutty Bussy these days? 



SubZero3:16 said:


> I do know my place and currently Dean's in front me and Roman's behind… best sandwich ever :cheer














JoMoxRKO said:


> Just embarrassing.
> 
> I wish i was a mod so i could ChokeSlam this thread straight to hell.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> M'lady is most gracious.


Rumplestiltskin :mark: :mark: I love that man! 

From the time I was a kid I always rooted for the deviously clever bad guys. They were a lot more fun than the goody two shoes heroes.


----------



## Banez

tried to make that point but it's sooo much more nicer with the gifs cindel/zero/ressy provides.


----------



## DareDevil

JoMoxRKO said:


> Just embarrassing.
> 
> I wish i was a mod so i could ChokeSlam this thread straight to hell.


Oh man, with that attitude, you'll become a mod in no time.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Is that why FLAWLESS HAIR turning to Slutty Bussy these days?


Flawless Hair always goes backs to Slutty Bussy. No matter how many hoes he gets he always returns to his true love.


Off topic: I just saw my commercial. Everyone else got one shot and I got two :side: and they ended it on my face *sigh* but least I didn't notice the scratch although I wasn't watching it on a HD tv :side:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Rumplestiltskin :mark: :mark: I love that man!
> 
> From the time I was a kid I always rooted for the deviously clever bad guys. They were a lot more fun than the goody two shoes heroes.


I always prefer villains. They're often so much more interesting than the heroes, mainly because they have more freedom.

This is why I love characters that tread the line between villain, anti-hero or anti-villain. And at some point over the past 3 series, all 3 of those titles can be easily applied to Rumplestiltskin. 

The guy is a magnificent character, plain and simple.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I always prefer villains. They're often so much more interesting than the heroes, mainly because they have more freedom.
> 
> This is why I love characters that tread the line between villain, anti-hero or anti-villain. And at some point over the past 3 series, all 3 of those titles can be easily applied to Rumplestiltskin.
> 
> The guy is a magnificent character, plain and simple.


Yes! He's my favourite along with the Evil Queen. Those two bring LIFE to the show. Oh and Captain Hook aint too bad either :yum:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes! He's my favourite along with the Evil Queen. Those two bring LIFE to the show. Oh and Captain Hook aint too bad either :yum:


the Evil Queen is now the character I point to in order to illustrate "this is how you do a redemption story."

And yes, Hook is brilliant.

I also fell in love with Peter Pan. He's devious, cunning, sassy as all hell, cute and totally my type, and I'm obsessed with his eyebrows... seriously, watch any Peter Pan scene. His eyebrows never stay still, it's amazing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> the Evil Queen is now the character I point to in order to illustrate "this is how you do a redemption story."
> 
> And yes, Hook is brilliant.
> 
> I also fell in love with Peter Pan. He's devious, cunning, sassy as all hell, cute and totally my type, and I'm obsessed with his eyebrows... seriously, watch any Peter Pan scene. His eyebrows never stay still, it's amazing.


I knew you liked the sassy types. Which means that Prince Charming can go kick rocks in your books :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> I knew you liked the sassy types. Which means that Prince Charming can go kick rocks in your books :lol


Pretty much. I like him as a character, but I don't _like_ him the way I like Rumplestiltskin, Hook and Pan. Plus the guy who plays Charming isn't as good-looking to me as Robert Carlyle, the guy who plays Hook, or Robbie Kay are.

Which is important.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Pretty much. I like him as a character, but I don't _like_ him the way I like Rumplestiltskin, Hook and Pan. Plus the guy who plays Charming isn't as good-looking to me as Robert Carlyle, the guy who plays Hook, or Robbie Kay are.
> 
> Which is important.


I find Charming quite bland as well. Actually I find all of the good guys quite bland. Charming, Snow, Emma, Belle etc. And Hook is just :yum:

Oh right the Shield umm…. they look hot either way as good or bad guys :

Oh and here's a random gif of Dolph


----------



## Banez

And here's a random goodnight 

Catch you shielders tomorrow


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> And here's a random goodnight
> 
> Catch you shielders tomorrow


Night boo. Hope you have nice smutty dreams


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> I find Charming quite bland as well. Actually I find all of the good guys quite bland. Charming, Snow, Emma, Belle etc. And Hook is just :yum:


The only unambiguously good guy I can genuinely claim to really actually like is Henry. Which is odd because normally child characters annoy the holy hell out of me.

But really, I miss Pan. He was just kinda perfect. 'Lack of sassy British cuties' is my biggest complaint with the 2nd half of series 3.



> Oh right the Shield umm…. they look hot either way as good or bad guys :


Yes, the Shield!

Erm... I agree with the quoted sentiment.



> Oh and here's a random gif of Dolph


----------



## Deptford

hey devil


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> And Bigulsong strikes again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is too cute for words.


Had to save this pic. Not even a Seth girl, but damn that's adorable!



Reservoir Angel said:


> Indeed. It's pretty much how I sum up Rollins, too. It's fundamentally unfair that somewhere in the world people that amazing-looking exist and yet I will never have sex with them. Surely there's some kind of injustice there, and the Shield should fight that as hard as they possibly can, in every way such phrasing may apply.


agreed! :clap :clap cos you know, justice... and research purposes...


Edit: dear Lord, I love how you girls (and guys!) deal with the trolls. SubZero, a cat pushing a watermelon? LOL


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> The only unambiguously good guy I can genuinely claim to really actually like is Henry. Which is odd because normally child characters annoy the holy hell out of me.


Really? Cause Henry annoyed the hell out of me the past two seasons. I'm glad this season he's being kept to a minimum.

Go on, tell me what you're thinking. Whisper it in my ear.


----------



## Deptford

o zero u bad girl


----------



## Callisto

NeyNey said:


>


Stealing this. Right click, save, boom. 



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Putting up a couple of wet floor signs as we speak.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> o zero u bad girl


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Really? Cause Henry annoyed the hell out of me the past two seasons. I'm glad this season he's being kept to a minimum.


Huh... *shug* Different strokes, I suppose. I know someone who finds Rumplestiltskin (at least as he appears in the early episodes before he was developed) to be unbearably annoying.


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Where did you get a gif of me girly?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> Where did you get a gif of me girly?


You didn't notice the video camera the last time you came over? Oops forgot that you were otherwise occupied :hayden3


----------



## Deptford

Oh, I noticed girly. 
I was _WERKING_ those cameras knowing that you would find the videos to be more personal and seductive that way. I get inside yr head like that and get all calculated. O yea


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> Oh, I noticed girly.
> I was _WERKING_ those cameras knowing that you would find the videos to be more personal and seductive that way. I get inside yr head like that and get all calculated. O yea


This is why you're my sweetie pie. You really know how to please a lady.


----------



## Deptford

aww zero I blushes   

but I know, I know.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> hey devil


DEEEEPPPT!! 












> *Tambrose*
> Edit: dear Lord, I love how you girls (and guys!) deal with the trolls. SubZero, a cat pushing a watermelon? LOL


Awww, I wub you too Tammy.







And yeah, don't pay attention to Zero, she can be weird at times. :side:


----------



## Deptford

aw we did a little twirl after the hug <3
*hugs back and is too lazy to find a better gif than that


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> aw we did a little twirl after the hug <3
> *hugs back and is too lazy to find a better gif than that


).^.^( Well wathervs. Sooooo..how are you Dept? You've been abandoning us.


----------



## Deptford

I know. I have a job that gives me shitty hours  I miss you guys. Mostly I'm just tired and sleeping when I'm not making sandwiches for ppl that are mean to me  

lol but I have a paycheck and live in a duplex now and am out of my parents house so I guess it'll be worth it when my hours thin out (and I can watch RAW with u guys and talk to you again too lol)


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> I know. I have a job that gives me shitty hours  I miss you guys. Mostly I'm just tired and sleeping when I'm not making sandwiches for ppl that are mean to me
> 
> lol but I have a paycheck and live in a duplex now and am out of my parents house so I guess it'll be worth it when my hours thin out (and I can watch RAW with u guys and talk to you again too lol)


well, you'll always be welcomed here deppie.  well, at least you have a job so, take your time.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

psycho bunny said:


> I thought the samoan was yours and the Dick belonged to me, the queen and caly :side:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



ummmm, excuse me....hello? what about me?


whatevs....















JoMoxRKO said:


> This thread is embarrassing.......
> 
> Nothing logical just absolute shit. Sorry Shield.















JoMoxRKO said:


> fpalm ^This is my point........
> 
> I cant wait till Roman Reigns breaks apart so he can have his own thread instead of being stuck in this garbage.















JoMoxRKO said:


> Just embarrassing.
> 
> I wish i was a mod so i could ChokeSlam this thread straight to hell.


chokeslam a thread?














Ya know, we're reasonable, welcoming people around these here parts. So you could start a discussion that you would like to have about dem boys and we would gladly love to talk about them with you. 


But since you're too busy dropping your useless nuggets of ignorance you can get the fuck outta here with that bullshit until you can come back and play nicely with the adults


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> Awww, I wub you too Tammy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, don't pay attention to Zero, she can be weird at times. :side:


nawww thanks! :

no worries on the weird, haha I've been lurking since version 3 so the weird doesn't faze me  but I've loved how trolls were dealt with every time they dropped past for a visit- this is just the first time I could say so :talk
I have no pics or gifs to give you all, it's been years since I've been on a forum like this, so I shall just continue to appreciate, and steal... *cough* I mean acquire, all of the ones the rest of you post:agree:

I love how there are people that would think that these boys would actually hate a bunch of people appreciating how sexy they are in addition to their wrestling abilities... I mean, really? :cool2


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> ummmm, excuse me....hello? what about me?
> 
> 
> whatevs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chokeslam a thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, we're reasonable, welcoming people around these here parts. So you could start a discussion that you would like to have about dem boys and we would gladly love to talk about them with you.
> 
> 
> But since you're too busy dropping your useless nuggets of ignorance you can get the fuck outta here with that bullshit until you can come back and play nicely with the adults



Naaaw but i already have to share with 2 other people :side: but since your posts are great you and ney can join.. Just make sure he's cleaned up and ready to function after your done with him. I don't want any pussy juice on my man when its my turn :lol
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> 1) I think they are just pulling names out of their asses and testing them at the minute because he didn't name Rollins' finisher this week just called it what it is in a 'curb stomp' (well I'm hoping anyway because both of the new names are kinda cringe)
> 
> 2) Jawbreaker Lariat. People affectionately call it The Nige (well people i know anyway) after Nigel McGuinness who used that move on Ambrose back in the indies.


I much prefer 'curb stomp'




Banez said:


> Think you guys should punish him with a drawing or something


I can always write him a manual  




SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't know about the streak part but he's definitely going to be carrying the gold one day. You can see that he does put in the work. And it's really amazing how far he's come since he entered the WWE in terms of ring work. He sounds really focused and dedicated. I wish him the best considering he may need more than that with the people that he works for.
> 
> First Dean and now him calling each other brothers. So cute. Love the bromance.


It's really sweet how much they love each other.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Flawless Hair always goes backs to Slutty Bussy. No matter how many hoes he gets he always returns to his true love.
> 
> 
> Off topic: I just saw my commercial. Everyone else got one shot and I got two :side: and they ended it on my face *sigh* but least I didn't notice the scratch although I wasn't watching it on a HD tv :side:


They must have really liked how you look :lol




SubZero3:16 said:


> Go on, tell me what you're thinking. Whisper it in my ear.


I just love this pic.




Deptford said:


> I know. I have a job that gives me shitty hours  I miss you guys. Mostly I'm just tired and sleeping when I'm not making sandwiches for ppl that are mean to me
> 
> lol but I have a paycheck and live in a duplex now and am out of my parents house so I guess it'll be worth it when my hours thin out (and I can watch RAW with u guys and talk to you again too lol)


Woot! Come and play more often again, Dept! You're greatly missed!

And to those who continue to have a problem with this thread, there's that little X button. Click it and SHOO.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Da Silva

SubZero3:16 said:


>


I wonder if they want some more hair with their water.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> Naaaw but i already have to share with 2 other people :side: but since your posts are great* you and ney can join*.. Just make sure he's cleaned up and ready to function after your done with him. I don't want any pussy juice on my man when its my turn :lol
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












And I thought we were friends. 









:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> And I thought we were friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao



I have to share with 6 bitches now :lol fine but i'll go first 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

psycho bunny said:


> I have to share with 6 bitches now :lol fine but i'll go first
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But sharing is caring!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> I have to share with 6 bitches now :lol fine but i'll go first
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Banez said:


> But sharing is caring!


Oh lord... That just the way it is


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I thought the samoan was yours and the Dick belonged to me, the queen *and caly* :side:












I'm at least nice about it. I'm actually willing to share after I'm done with him. 


Most be making it a battle to get my hands on him. I guess it's a battle well spent when he's "modeling" for me.:ambrose3


----------



## SubZero3:16

I don't know where this is from but why is Seth so stinking cute?


















At least we know now who stole Christian's charisma :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know where this is from but why is Seth so stinking cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we know now who stole Christian's charisma :lol


There ya go, Zero!

http://vimeo.com/66445150

The promo leading into the GOAT night at Extreme Rules and those title wins :dance:dance:dance

Starts around 1:27


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> There ya go, Zero!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/66445150
> 
> The promo leading into the GOAT night at Extreme Rules and those title wins :dance:dance:dance
> 
> Starts around 1:27


Thank you babe! Extreme Rules, such sweet memories :banderas I remember telling folks on here that they were going to win both titles and ppl were like no, WWE won't let that happen blah, blah, blah and I was like believe in the shield!!! I marked out so hard that night that they won :lol


----------



## Banez

I saw Shield winning both titles that night. But i did not expect Ambrose to held US title this long


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh lord... That just the way it is



That gif :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Thank you babe! Extreme Rules, such sweet memories :banderas I remember telling folks on here that they were going to win both titles and ppl were like no, WWE won't let that happen blah, blah, blah and I was like believe in the shield!!! I marked out so hard that night that they won :lol




No worries, it's kinda embarrassing that I saw the little bit of Ambrose's vest and was like, we're looking around Mania time for these gifs :lmao fpalm to myself. 

I seriously marked like an idiot that night, I remember waking up my parents even though I swear my squee was silent :lmao 



psycho bunny said:


> That gif :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I couldn't resist :lel


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> I'm at least nice about it. I'm actually willing to share after I'm done with him.
> 
> 
> Most be making it a battle to get my hands on him. I guess it's a battle well spent when he's "modeling" for me.:ambrose3


Constantly, at that :lol 

See, Cindel, this is why I can't get on board :lol There's just way too much infighting going on 

*throws some Mox to the Sisterhood of the Money Train*












SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know where this is from but why is Seth so stinking cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we know now who stole Christian's charisma :lol


Oh lordy. This is soooooo adorable.

*replaces Dean with self in the gif below*










As for Extreme Rules, I also predicted that the Shield would clean house. Though I wasn't expecting them to hold on to the titles for very long. Or to still be strong. (So glad to be wrong on this one! :cheer :dance) The celebration was so touching, though. It was one of the things that made me love them as a group--even though they were a heel group, they were truly happy for one another that night, and they were genuinely thrilled to win. It was such an awesome feeling.


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know where this is from but why is Seth so stinking cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we know now who stole Christian's charisma :lol


Aaaaaand I'm stealing this  I mean... admiring it. Yeah... that's it...


----------



## Tru365

Hello 

Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## DareDevil

Ok, more contribution to my Seth obsession that has been happening lately.


----------



## Pharmakon

This is for ya'll ladies, from a lizard looking man (That's Me) that needs to keep the noise down so that you ladies get a glimpse on the Future world champion. Anyways, this GIF is foreseeing the future.


----------



## truk83

I have said it from the beginning that I felt The Shield as a stable was easily the most boring in the last decade. However, it gave the opportunity for these three stars to settle into the WWE without having to be forced into gimmicks, false hype, or premature debuts. Nothing about this stable ever told me that they were as a stable going to be huge. As individual stars I could see their personalities grow within this Shield. I feel like The Shield is a metaphor for what was protecting their singles careers. Reigns wasn't ready to go on his own and neither was Rollins. Most, including myself would argue that Ambrose could have done it on his own. 

In any sense of the matter neither of the three men started on their own and I am beginning to think that throwing them in this makeshift trio was brilliant, not because they did anything revolutionary, but because each member of The Shield grew in character. The Leaderless Trio made room for all three men to showcase what they have right now. From Deans mannerisms, Seth's amazing mic work improvement, and Rollins overall presence there is nothing these men didn't individually improve on. This stable literally protected their growth within the company. They didn't make an impact in this business like a Four Horsemen, NWO, DX, or even The Triple Threat.

However, all three of these men I feel will reach the top and the WWE has their Rock, HHH, and Austin of the future. No, neither will sell out arenas, or sell merchandise on the level of Austin. Although I do feel that these three men will be at the top of the card. Many years have passed and fans have been wondering when the WWE will build their latest stars. I was one of those fans. With the emergence of Wyatt, and Bryan along with Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose this tells me the WWE has a base for the next ten years.


----------



## NeyNey

While we're talking about the night where The Shield won the Tag Team Titles and the US Championship... let us all unite and celebrate.
Let's celebrate with one of the greatest Shield Tributes on planet earth.
I think I remember that Delbusto had a Wrestling Edit online, where The Shield won their Championships, but of course WWE took it down. Correct me if I'm wrong.

So...

I will repost, in honor of The Shield and in honor of Delbusto DA GOAT TRIBUTE OF THE FUCKING SHIEEEEEEEEEELD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> While we're talking about the night where The Shield won the Tag Team Titles and the US Championship... let us all unite and celebrate.
> Let's celebrate with one of the greatest Shield Tributes on planet earth.
> I think I remember that Delbusto had a Wrestling Edit online, where The Shield won their Championships, but of course WWE took it down. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> So...
> 
> I will repost, in honor of The Shield and in honor of Delbusto DA GOAT TRIBUTE OF THE FUCKING SHIEEEEEEEEEELD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Botchamaniac45 said:


> This is for ya'll ladies, from a lizard looking man (That's Me) that needs to keep the noise down so that you ladies get a glimpse on the Future world champion. Anyways, this GIF is foreseeing the future.


Oh thank you kind sir. You are most kind.


----------



## Set For Seth

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know where this is from but why is Seth so stinking cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we know now who stole Christian's charisma :lol


Dat smile... dat tongue...


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Constantly, at that :lol
> 
> See, Cindel, this is why I can't get on board :lol There's just way too much infighting going on
> 
> *throws some Mox to the Sisterhood of the Money Train*


I'm a lover not a fighter. More often than not it's a losing battle for me so I don't try too hard. Alls I gotts to do is call up my boy, Ambrose, and have him over for the good of *cough* _art_.


----------



## cindel25

Sparrow, that cause we got that good dick..makes hoes lose their damn mind. 

Too much SLUTTY BUSSY fapping in here...but ummm why tho?


















































To recap:

COMMUNITY DICK got those cray cray fans (PRAISE GAWD!)
FLAWLESS HAIR got the largest fanbase (FLAWLESS..HE WOKE UP LIKE DIS!)
SLUTTY BUSSY is just shaking his loose bussy to get tips (TRAGIC)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


> SLUTTY BUSSY is just shaking his loose bussy to get tips (TRAGIC)


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> While we're talking about the night where The Shield won the Tag Team Titles and the US Championship... let us all unite and celebrate.
> Let's celebrate with one of the greatest Shield Tributes on planet earth.
> I think I remember that Delbusto had a Wrestling Edit online, where The Shield won their Championships, but of course WWE took it down. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> So...
> 
> I will repost, in honor of The Shield and in honor of Delbusto DA GOAT TRIBUTE OF THE FUCKING SHIEEEEEEEEEELD!!!!!!!!!!!!


I loved this video, thanks for resharing it again :banderas


You know what time it is??











Time for some Dean lovin


Bam!









Bam!!










BAAAAAM!!


----------



## Tammy88

Hey everyone! Another Shield thread lurker here. Thought it was about time to actually sign up and chat to you lovely folks 

And yes, I know what you're going to ask - Team Ambrose for me! (I guess I'll just join this line over here)

Now off to see if I can find some images to use for an avatar/signature...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Welcome Tammy! :ambrose



cindel25 said:


> SLUTTY BUSSY is just shaking his loose bussy to get tips (TRAGIC)


Oh geez











psycho bunny said:


> Spoiler: little shit
> 
> 
> 
> Bam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bam!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAAAAAM!!


Granted this is all Mox, but...whatever.




































I know I'm going to bed happy.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Welcome to the forum. Am I your favorite poster on WF? If not carry on :lol


----------



## Banez

Quoth the Raven said:


> Welcome to the forum. Am I your favorite poster on WF? If not carry on :lol


i'm glad no one ever asked who's my favourite poster :lol

Probably too many to name any invidual out.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> To recap:
> 
> COMMUNITY DICK got those cray cray fans (PRAISE GAWD!)
> FLAWLESS HAIR got the largest fanbase (FLAWLESS..HE WOKE UP LIKE DIS!)
> SLUTTY BUSSY is just shaking his loose bussy to get tips (TRAGIC)


Slutty Bussy gets done once more :lmao :lmao

To be fair his looseness is to be blamed on Community and Flawless who insist on riding the poor boy every night. Poor guy ain't even got time for a hot oil treatment :sad:


----------



## NeyNey

Tammy88 said:


> And yes, I know what you're going to ask - Team Ambrose for me!












Welcome. :selfie


----------



## Joshi Judas

Banez said:


> i'm glad no one ever asked who's my favourite poster :lol
> 
> Probably too many to name any invidual out.



The correct answer here is Quoth the Raven and others. :side: :genius


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Tammy88 said:


> Hey everyone! Another Shield thread lurker here. Thought it was about time to actually sign up and chat to you lovely folks
> 
> And yes, I know what you're going to ask - Team Ambrose for me! (I guess I'll just join this line over here)
> 
> Now off to see if I can find some images to use for an avatar/signature...


Welcome Tammy I'm in a friggin good mood today so I will even hug you












Calabrose said:


> Welcome Tammy! :ambrose
> 
> 
> Oh geez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted this is all Mox, but...whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm going to bed happy.


mox,ambrose.. Who cares :




Quoth the Raven said:


> The correct answer here is Quoth the Raven and others. :side: :genius


And Bunny, seriously who could forget about moi :side:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tammy88 said:


> And yes, I know what you're going to ask -* Team Ambrose for me!* (I guess I'll just join this line over here)












Welcome girl!! :cheer


----------



## Tammy88

Favourite poster would have to be... Yeah like I can pick! I don't know, maybe whoever posts the best gifs & pictures? (On a side note, loved the whole argument with that guy hating the thirsting in this thread, honestly it's why I like this thread so much) 

Although I could point out that although you have all been so welcoming, bunny was the only one to offer a hug. Just sayin'


----------



## Joshi Judas

psycho bunny said:


> And Bunny, seriously who could forget about moi :side:



My favorite posters are Bunny and others :lol On your good side now? 


Anyway, today was a good day. Caught last week's NXT, saw TNA Impact and laughed at how horrible it was, India beat Australia in cricket, Liverpool went top of the English Premier League and won some money on a bet (Y)

And was gifted with 2 pints of beer which I enjoyed while rewatching Shield vs Wyatts.

Great way to end a weekend :lol

And also, got a great salary this time with an increased bonus :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Tammy88 said:


> Favourite poster would have to be... Yeah like I can pick! I don't know, maybe whoever posts the best gifs & pictures? (On a side note, loved the whole argument with that guy hating the thirsting in this thread, honestly it's why I like this thread so much)
> 
> Although I could point out that although you have all been so welcoming, bunny was the only one to offer a hug. Just sayin'


Are you the one that made that awesome written post on tumblr about us?? And yaay I'm already on the newbie's good side :cheer


----------



## NeyNey

Quoth the Raven said:


> The correct answer here is Quoth the Raven and others. :side: :genius














> Yeah like I can pick! I don't know, maybe whoever posts the best gifs & pictures?












I win. :saul


----------



## midnightmischief

just catching up on the many pages I missed yesterday lol had to comment...




NeyNey said:


> I will repost, in honor of The Shield and in honor of Delbusto DA GOAT TRIBUTE OF THE FUCKING SHIEEEEEEEEEELD!!!!!!!!!!!!



what an awesome tribute...



Botchamaniac45 said:


> This is for ya'll ladies, from a lizard looking man (That's Me) that needs to keep the noise down so that you ladies get a glimpse on the Future world champion. Anyways, this GIF is foreseeing the future.



putting tongue beck in mouth now...


----------



## Banez

Welcome Tammy, Zero doesn't hug people because she prefers not to be touched 

I don't hug people because i'm narrowminded finnish person and finns don't show emotions (well i do but shhh).

@Raven: I could say that but that wouldn't be fair for the other cool peeps


----------



## Tammy88

psycho bunny said:


> Are you the one that made that awesome written post on tumblr about us?? And yaay I'm already on the newbie's good side :cheer


Nope, not me. 

I don't like being a newbie, just cause I've lurked around that long I feel like I'm not. But I am, I know. 

Maybe I'll join you guys in chat some time... If I can't sleep that is (Raw airs at 1am so I rarely stay up for it. Plus all the adverts just annoy me)

Edit: Looks like Ney is winning (sorry bunny). This could be a fun competition... plus more sexy photos, everyone's a winner! And I can't help but watch that gif of topless Reigns repeatedly.


----------



## PUNKY

Tammy88 said:


> Hey everyone! Another Shield thread lurker here. Thought it was about time to actually sign up and chat to you lovely folks
> 
> And yes, I know what you're going to ask - Team Ambrose for me! (I guess I'll just join this line over here)
> 
> Now off to see if I can find some images to use for an avatar/signature...


hey tammy !!! welcome to the best thread on this site. :cheer :cheer :cheer








and i guess i'll give you a hug too.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tammy88 said:


> Nope, not me.
> 
> I don't like being a newbie, just cause I've lurked around that long I feel like I'm not. But I am, I know.
> 
> Maybe I'll join you guys in chat some time... If I can't sleep that is (Raw airs at 1am so I rarely stay up for it. Plus all the adverts just annoy me)


You're one of us girl.


















Tell me about it.... You staying up for Mania?
Really hoping we can get a chat going for Mania just so I can join in. 
Time difference sucks major balls 


Always got time for a bit of this though


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tammy88 said:


> Favourite poster would have to be... Yeah like I can pick! I don't know, maybe whoever posts the best gifs & pictures? (On a side note, loved the whole argument with that guy hating the thirsting in this thread, honestly it's why I like this thread so much)
> 
> Although I could point out that although you have all been so welcoming, bunny was the only one to offer a hug. Just sayin'


Welcome! 

Yeah I ain't touching you though. No offence. 

This is the best that I can do


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Tammy88 said:


> Nope, not me.
> 
> I don't like being a newbie, just cause I've lurked around that long I feel like I'm not. But I am, I know.
> 
> Maybe I'll join you guys in chat some time... If I can't sleep that is (Raw airs at 1am so I rarely stay up for it. Plus all the adverts just annoy me)
> 
> Edit: Looks like Ney is winning (sorry bunny). This could be a fun competition... plus more sexy photos, everyone's a winner! And I can't help but watch that gif of topless Reigns repeatedly.












Nah I'm kidding I know Ney is a better poster then me



tylermoxreigns said:


> You're one of us girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.... You staying up for Mania?
> Really hoping we can get a chat going for Mania just so I can join in.
> Time difference sucks major balls
> 
> 
> Always got time for a bit of this though


Tell me about it :side: and with the hour change in my country last night, raw airs now at 2am so unfair


----------



## Tammy88

I'll probably try and stay up for Mania but I really don't care about most of the matches. Plus if I go to bed early and get up early, I can watch new Game of Thrones before work!


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Yeah I ain't touching you though. No offence.
> 
> This is the best that I can do


:lmao you never fail to make me laugh sub.


----------



## midnightmischief

Hey Tammy,

welcome to the madness... as a fellow newbie (who is starting to lose the shine) allow me to present you with a gift...




















love his facial expressions here

and just because I'm team reigns.....


----------



## Joshi Judas

Go home edition of Raw upon us :banderas

Sadly can't stay up for chat this week or on Mania or even on post Mania Raw fpalm

Maybe the week after that :lol

Fully expecting Kane/NAO to get one over on the boys heading into Mania. Looking forward more to the post Mania Raw though where hopefully The Shield set their eyes on the Authority :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Go home edition of Raw upon us :banderas
> 
> Sadly can't stay up for chat this week or on Mania or even on post Mania Raw fpalm
> 
> Maybe the week after that :lol
> 
> Fully expecting Kane/NAO to get one over on the boys heading into Mania. Looking forward more to the post Mania Raw though where hopefully The Shield set their eyes on the Authority :mark:


Join the club :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

I feel your pain Bunny. How goes your internship and wrestling training? Any clue on when you'll be able to rejoin us?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> I feel your pain Bunny. How goes your internship and wrestling training? Any clue on when you'll be able to rejoin us?


Internship is nice, great people but god its so calm in there I go nuts afer a couple of hours. It goes till june, but I'll try to join the chat once in a while. I haven't began training yet, I wanna discuss it first with my folks and my bf but due to recent shit I haven't got the chance yet :side:. I already went to the school and watched a class, I met the boss and the trainers there and they are the nicest people I have ever met. I will start training soon though, there is this clinic in july that I would love to attend.


----------



## Coach

Found this on Tumblr.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Go home edition of Raw upon us :banderas
> 
> Sadly can't stay up for chat this week or on Mania or even on post Mania Raw fpalm
> 
> Maybe the week after that :lol
> 
> Fully expecting Kane/NAO to get one over on the boys heading into Mania. Looking forward more to the post Mania Raw though where hopefully The Shield set their eyes on the Authority :mark:


Who the hell gave you permission to skip chat tomorrow?? I certainly didn't okay this!:cuss: Did you run this by Wynter first?












PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Found this on Tumblr.


Seems legit. Roman not giving one fuck about Dean's well being as usual :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

watching Smackdown again... love how worried the corporate grandpas looked especially when they saw how fast seth was. LOL


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh fuck that reminds me, I still haven't responded to Wynter's PM. Need to get on that :lol Good thing she's not online now :side:


----------



## Frantics

This go home edition of raw is going to be awesome , leaving on wed to head to mania , so I'll be able to join chat tomorrow, anyway tomorrow is going to be awesome ^^ my body is ready


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah despite all the fuckery involved while leading up to this, I'm actually really looking forward to Mania. There are 4 matches I'm definitely interested in- HHH/Bryan, the main event, Cena/Wyatt and The Shield's match despite the poor opponents. Throw in Taker/Lesnar and that makes it five.

Easily more excited this year than the last 3-4 Manias. I really think we can have a changing of the guard here. Bring in the New Generation. Young blood ftw.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Frantics said:


> This go home edition of raw is going to be awesome , leaving on wed to head to mania , so I'll be able to join chat tomorrow, anyway tomorrow is going to be awesome ^^ my body is ready


Oh at least you're joining us tomorrow and not abandoning us like some other people.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh at least you're joining us tomorrow and not abandoning us like some other people.


You will be around on mania right?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> You will be around on mania right?


Yes dear. :agree:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Zero with that subtle dig at me :lol

I hate my timezone in times like these fpalm If I even had the UK timezone I'd have no problem staying up.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes dear. :agree:


Wonderful. There will be enough people missing already (some due to work/internships and some due to going in mania live.. those show offs...) so glad we got some people around though


----------



## PUNKY

looks like your in sub's bad books raven :lol i'm gutted i can't do chat tomos, trust me to have to work early the next day on the go home raw to mania. :cuss:

EDIT is that a dig at me raven ? :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> looks like your in sub's bad books raven :lol i'm gutted i can't do chat tomos, trust me to have to work early the next day on the go home raw to mania. :cuss:


You're lucky that you have that hot Reigns gif in your signature or you would be joining Raven too.


----------



## DareDevil

Hi guys. :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tbf even if I didn't have work on the Monday after Mania, I'd probably have stayed off chat. I prefer watching Mania without getting distracted and the chat is VERY easy to get lost in :lol Really wanted to stay for the post Mania Raw but yeah, work 

Isn't your work timing always that early Punky? :lol I don't stay far from my office and I only need to reach by 11, so if I had your time zone it wouldn't be a problem for me, but Raw starts here at 6:30 am on Tuesday :lol Well 5:30 am these days. Do try making it on your birthday though :lol

And yeah I feel I always end up in Zero's bad book someway or another :lmao


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> Hi guys. :side:


Heya 

Will you be joining us tomorrow & upcoming sunday?


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> Heya
> 
> Will you be joining us tomorrow & upcoming sunday?


I'll try, no promises though.


----------



## midnightmischief

hey Banez, sorry a bit late but happy birthday for the other day...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> And yeah I feel I always end up in Zero's bad book someway or another :lmao


That's because you like being there


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Tbf even if I didn't have work on the Monday after Mania, I'd probably have stayed off chat. I prefer watching Mania without getting distracted and the chat is VERY easy to get lost in :lol Really wanted to stay for the post Mania Raw but yeah, work
> 
> *Isn't your work timing always that early Punky?* :lol I don't stay far from my office and I only need to reach by 11, so if I had your time zone it wouldn't be a problem for me, but Raw starts here at 6:30 am on Tuesday :lol Well 5:30 am these days. Do try making it on your birthday though :lol
> 
> And yeah I feel I always end up in Zero's bad book someway or another :lmao


iv'e just been lucky that the past few weeks iv'e had tuesday as my day off so i could stay up till whenever but this week in at 8am on tues so gotta be up at 6am raw doesn't finish till 4am so i'm screwed. :sad: didn't realize it started at 5.30am for you, god i couldn't do that lol. i'm gonna do post mania raw though booked the week off work. :cheer 

and yeah i wouldn't wanna be in subs bad books haha.


----------



## Banez

midnightmischief said:


> hey Banez, sorry a bit late but happy birthday for the other day...


maybe you are not late at all? Maybe you just are very very early :lol

and thanks 

@DareDevil: oki, we'll hope to see you there 

@Punky: around on mania then?


----------



## PUNKY

Banez said:


> maybe you are not late at all? Maybe you just are very very early :lol
> 
> and thanks
> 
> @DareDevil: oki, we'll hope to see you there
> 
> @Punky: around on mania then?


i'm gonna try at mania depends if i'm watching on my own or not and tbh i do get very distracted when i'm in chat so i'll think about it lol.


----------



## Joshi Judas

What about your birthday Raw? :lol You gonna be there then Punky? 6am is way too early to be up for work though, I could never do that. I'm a very nocturnal person :lol


@Zero

You won't let me escape :draper2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> What about your birthday Raw? :lol You gonna be there then Punky? 6am is way too early to be up for work though, I could never do that. I'm a very nocturnal person :lol
> 
> 
> @Zero
> 
> You won't let me escape :draper2


Okay fine. Next time I'll use silk scarves instead of ropes.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Zero forgoing her no touching rule for me. I feel special ositivity


----------



## Tambrose

might have to change my name now.... 

timezones do suck, all the conversation happens when I'm asleep. 

Think maybe lurking and just reading all your posts is better for me then trying to join in, reading them all is entertaining enough even without watching the shows sometimes lol!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Zero forgoing her no touching rule for me. I feel special ositivity


Oh honey, I never said that I was securing you for myself


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tambrose said:


> might have to change my name now....
> 
> timezones do suck, all the conversation happens when I'm asleep.
> 
> Think maybe lurking and just reading all your posts is better for me then trying to join in, reading them all is entertaining enough even without watching the shows sometimes lol!


Name changes aren't possible unless you're a Premium member sadly. Been wanting to change mine for a while now and getting a membership but not sure if it's worth it.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh honey, I never said that I was securing you for myself


So many promises and this is what I get? :side: No wonder Pyro left WF after your abuse :ti


----------



## Tammy88

Tambrose said:


> might have to change my name now....


Sorry :$ Tammy 1 & 2??


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Name changes aren't possible unless you're a Premium member sadly. Been wanting to change mine for a while now and getting a membership but not sure if it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> So many promises and this is what I get? :side: No wonder Pyro left WF after your abuse :ti


You call it abuse, we called it Saturday night


----------



## Tambrose

Tammy88 said:


> Sorry :$ Tammy 1 & 2??


lol it's ok, my 'name' here is pretty unoriginal anyways (and my IRL name isn't Tammy anyways  ), my friend came up with it for me cos I couldn't think of anything. I didn't mean to make a thing out of it or anything, just thought then it might get confusing, but everyone else here has been around long enough that they would've dealt with similar names I'm sure  
I'm sure there's been multiple renditions of various wrestler's names for instance lol!

Besides, like I was saying, the timezone aspect doesn't work very well for me. 


To be back on topic, does the guy in the bottom of this pic of Ambrose look like Tom to anyone else?



Spoiler:  big picture


----------



## Divine Arion

Late catching up on Smackdown.

Ambrose and Rollins have such amazing chemistry and really got to shine respectively. Dean's finisher name of Dirty Deeds suits him. Still neutral about Peace of Mind since Blackout or, as others have suggested, Curb Stomp sounds better. Aw well still love watching it regardless. The Backstage segment was even gold. Laughed so hard after Reigns spooked Tom and Dean just rambled on lol. 


Hopefully this wasn't posted before, but Mick talks very briefly about his dropped feud with Ambrose. His reasons for why it fell through are obvious, but it's here for those unfamiliar with it. Scroll to the 1:09:00 mark. 

http://podcastone.com/The-Ross-Report

I love Foley and think Dean would've done fine with that as debut feud. However I have to say I'm really glad that he ended up teaming up with Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Divine Arion said:


> Late catching up on Smackdown.
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins have such amazing chemistry and really got to shine respectively. Dean's finisher name of Dirty Deeds suits him. Still neutral about Peace of Mind since Blackout or, as others have suggested, Curb Stomp sounds better. Aw well still love watching it regardless. The Backstage segment was even gold. Laughed so hard after Reigns spooked Tom and Dean just rambled on lol.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this wasn't posted before, but Mick talks very briefly about his dropped feud with Ambrose. His reasons for why it fell through are obvious, but it's here for those unfamiliar with it. Scroll to the 1:09:00 mark.
> 
> http://podcastone.com/The-Ross-Report
> 
> I love Foley and think Dean would've done fine with that as debut feud. However I have to say I'm really glad that he ended up teaming up with Rollins and Reigns.


Yeah I think the Shield worked out better for Ambrose. Because after the feud with Foley, then what? Creative isn't known for long term planning with non main event players. The Shield allowed him and the audience to get more accustomed to each other and it has actually put them in more main event and upper mid card spots and matches than if they had debuted separately.


----------



## DareDevil

Tambrose said:


> might have to change my name now....
> 
> timezones do suck, all the conversation happens when I'm asleep.
> 
> Think maybe lurking and just reading all your posts is better for me then trying to join in, reading them all is entertaining enough even without watching the shows sometimes lol!


To me you're still Tammy,


----------



## Tammy88

Tambrose said:


> Besides, like I was saying, the timezone aspect doesn't work very well for me.


No probs! What time is it over there anyways? Or better yet, what day? 1.30am here and I can't sleep  Being online probably isn't helping but that's beside the point...


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> To me you're still Tammy,


haha aww! (imagine a hug gif here)



Tammy88 said:


> No probs! What time is it over there anyways? Or better yet, what day? 1.30am here and I can't sleep  Being online probably isn't helping but that's beside the point...


Just after 11am over here. I got up early today for some reason, I generally stay up until 2am or later so not awake until 10-11am usually. Night shift worker (nurse), so used to being more nocturnal, but atm I'm not able to work due to a spinal injury so my sleep patterns are changing by the day thanks to lack of any real routine.


Looking forward to Raw tomorrow though to see what the Shield get up to, fortunately our pay-tv provider now airs it live here instead of us having to wait a day or so. So it's on during the day on Tuesday (Monday here) instead of Wednesday, but we do get SmackDown earlier than other countries so I suppose that's an advantage lol.


----------



## midnightmischief

Tambrose said:


> haha aww! (imagine a hug gif here)
> 
> 
> 
> Just after 11am over here. I got up early today for some reason, I generally stay up until 2am or later so not awake until 10-11am usually. Night shift worker (nurse), so used to being more nocturnal, but atm I'm not able to work due to a spinal injury so my sleep patterns are changing by the day thanks to lack of any real routine.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to Raw tomorrow though to see what the Shield get up to, fortunately our pay-tv provider now airs it live here instead of us having to wait a day or so. So it's on during the day on Tuesday (Monday here) instead of Wednesday, but we do get SmackDown earlier than other countries so I suppose that's an advantage lol.


your lucky tambrose... here in NZ we get smackdown after everyone else, have to wait until sunday nights... the only programs we get the same time as the states is the ppv's even with raw we have to wait till Wednesday.


----------



## Tambrose

midnightmischief said:


> your lucky tambrose... here in NZ we get smackdown after everyone else, have to wait until sunday nights... the only programs we get the same time as the states is the ppv's even with raw we have to wait till Wednesday.


Yeah we used to have to wait until Wednesday too for Raw, but they changed it a few weeks ago to air live on Tuesdays


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> Ok, more contribution to my Seth obsession that has been happening lately.


:clap more Seth obsession is always good.



cindel25 said:


> Sparrow, that cause we got that good dick..makes hoes lose their damn mind.
> 
> Too much SLUTTY BUSSY fapping in here...but ummm why tho?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To recap:
> 
> COMMUNITY DICK got those cray cray fans (PRAISE GAWD!)
> FLAWLESS HAIR got the largest fanbase (FLAWLESS..HE WOKE UP LIKE DIS!)
> SLUTTY BUSSY is just shaking his loose bussy to get tips (TRAGIC)


Cindel, 'cos he's glorious  He's a Davidic work of art. And just look at those EYES.

Welcome Tammy!












NeyNey said:


> I win. :saul


:clap Very good case indeed.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Go home edition of Raw upon us :banderas
> 
> Sadly can't stay up for chat this week or on Mania or even on post Mania Raw fpalm
> 
> Maybe the week after that :lol
> 
> Fully expecting Kane/NAO to get one over on the boys heading into Mania. Looking forward more to the post Mania Raw though where hopefully The Shield set their eyes on the Authority :mark:


Hmph. And I get up at 6:30 just to be able to join chat  Well, OK, probably won't be around for Mania myself :lol Can't wait for Raw, though the boys will most likely get beaten down so Corporate Grandpas can look strong heading into Mania

Congrats on the bonus and salary, btw!



psycho bunny said:


> Internship is nice, great people but god its so calm in there I go nuts afer a couple of hours. It goes till june, but I'll try to join the chat once in a while. I haven't began training yet, I wanna discuss it first with my folks and my bf but due to recent shit I haven't got the chance yet :side:. I already went to the school and watched a class, I met the boss and the trainers there and they are the nicest people I have ever met. I will start training soon though, there is this clinic in july that I would love to attend.


You can always come on here and rant 

Ugh, timezones. I always miss the fun stuff.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> :clap more Seth obsession is always good.
> 
> 
> 
> Cindel, 'cos he's glorious  He's a Davidic work of art. And just look at those EYES.
> 
> Welcome Tammy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap Very good case indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmph. And I get up at 6:30 just to be able to join chat  Well, OK, probably won't be around for Mania myself :lol Can't wait for Raw, though the boys will most likely get beaten down so Corporate Grandpas can look strong heading into Mania
> 
> Congrats on the bonus and salary, btw!
> 
> 
> 
> You can always come on here and rant
> 
> Ugh, timezones. I always miss the fun stuff.



Join the club :side:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

No one is going to be around for Mania?


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> No one is going to be around for Mania?


Me... mee.. pick me!

*waves his hand*

me me me me me me me mem em em e me me me me me!

oh and Zero atleast too :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

No chat during Mania sorry. I'm gonna watch it without distractions, chat is VERY distracting :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Quoth the Raven said:


> No chat during Mania sorry. I'm gonna watch it without distractions, chat is VERY distracting :lol


I'll be around during the pre & post-shows and the matches I don't care about. Other than those, no chat for me.

Have to watch SmackDown today. :hmm:


----------



## Set For Seth

So this is brand new info for me, but Sethie used to wrestle for a softcore gay porno wrestling federation? Lol.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Set For Seth said:


> So this is brand new info for me, but Sethie used to wrestle for a softcore gay porno wrestling federation? Lol.


OH MAN!!!!! -









Things in life I didn't need to know - Rollins did softcore gay porn - THANKS while I rinse my eyes with acid!

SPOILER TAGS Y'ALL!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Set For Seth said:


> So this is brand new info for me, but Sethie used to wrestle for a softcore gay porno wrestling federation? Lol.


Yeah that's old news around these parts :lol

I appreciate him even more for it :


----------



## DareDevil

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> OH MAN!!!!! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things in life I didn't need to know - Rollins did softcore gay porn - *THANKS while I rinse my eyes with acid!*
> 
> SPOILER TAGS Y'ALL!


:lol Why, because of the beauty you just saw? I'm kidding ,I'm kidding, you know, Seth shouldn't blame us for shipping him with other guys. I mean yeah he has a GF but...


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> No one is going to be around for Mania?


I will try :lol I'll at least keep the stream on in the background and chat so I can pop in whenever I feel like reading proper English. Oh, and when the Shield comes on so I can mark out  

I don't really mind the distraction of the chat cos I'll get to catch Mania again on TV, just two days late :lol It'll get my full attention then.



Set For Seth said:


> So this is brand new info for me, but Sethie used to wrestle for a softcore gay porno wrestling federation? Lol.


:lol Oh yes. I was a bit shocked when I found out as a lurker (from Zero, of course). But it is part of my Sethie's past, and he was young and in need after all...

Believe me, Saber, I have found out other things about Seth that I could have lived a full and happy life without ever knowing :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

JacqSparrow said:


> Believe me, Saber, I have found out other things about Seth that I could have lived a full and happy life without ever knowing :lol



Do I even want to ask what kinda things those are? :lol

Assuming they are true of course :side:


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> What about your birthday Raw? :lol You gonna be there then Punky? 6am is way too early to be up for work though, I could never do that. I'm a very nocturnal person :lol
> 
> 
> @Zero
> 
> You won't let me escape :draper2



i'm gonna try for my birthday as long as my shifts don't change. (Y) (sorry for the late reply btw my internet derped last night, only just managed to get back on now.) 
oh yeah forgot to ask yesterday, does anyone have that pic of seth ? you know the fanart one with dean and roman in the background, i'm pretty sure it has seth with a little doll of himself next to him. i forgot to save it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Oh yes. I was a bit shocked when I found out as a lurker (from Zero, of course). But it is part of my Sethie's past, and he was young and in need after all...
> 
> Believe me, Saber, I have found out other things about Seth that I could have lived a full and happy life without ever knowing :lol


Well they don't call me the architect of this thread for nuttin :cool2

I don't judge him for it at all. He made some easy money and had fun. Can't help but to wonder who's gonna get their ass speared tonight from touching Seth :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Do I even want to ask what kinda things those are? :lol
> 
> Assuming they are true of course :side:


Let's just say I found his old formspring a tad informative for my tastes :lol

Punky, here you go!










@Zero, you were always a force to be reckoned with--I recognized that even then  And are we assuming no one's learned yet not to touch Seth? :lmao Get Dean, guys! Roman doesn't care even in Tumblr headcanon!


----------



## Wynter

Are you talking about when Seth said he liked to hit it from the back? 
Was that even real :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Are you talking about when Seth said he liked to hit it from the back?
> Was that even real :lmao


Dang, I've been around Wynter too much :lol

According to the ambassador of Ambrollins, it's real.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> @Zero, you were always a force to be reckoned with--I recognized that even then  And are we assuming no one's learned yet not to touch Seth? :lmao Get Dean, guys! Roman doesn't care even in Tumblr headcanon!


Not even Dean is allowed to touch Seth :lol and Roman generally looks around as if Dean's an after thought. But the thing is with their matches, that if Dean gets into trouble then Seth jumps in to break it up and only when Seth steps in does Roman get involved.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Are you talking about when Seth said he liked to hit it from the back?
> Was that even real :lmao


I remember that :lol I read it as Seth likes getting hit from behind, um you know how my reading comprehension skills are


----------



## PUNKY

JacqSparrow said:


> Let's just say I found his old formspring a tad informative for my tastes :lol
> 
> Punky, here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zero, you were always a force to be reckoned with--I recognized that even then  And are we assuming no one's learned yet not to touch Seth? :lmao Get Dean, guys! Roman doesn't care even in Tumblr headcanon!


yeah that's the one thanks jacq. er what are we talking about then, seth's gay porn wrestling or something ? just reading up on the last few pages. :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Not even Dean is allowed to touch Seth :lol and Roman generally looks around as if Dean's an after thought. But the thing is with their matches, that if Dean gets into trouble then Seth jumps in to break it up and only when Seth steps in does Roman get involved.
> 
> I remember that :lol I read it as Seth likes getting hit from behind, um you know how my reading comprehension skills are


Yep :lol No one is safe where Rolleigns is involved. Which is why it will be fascinating once they break up because for the life of me, I can't even imagine Roman punching Seth at this point :lol

:lmao Of course your mind went there, Zero. Well, it is entirely possible... :side:

@Punky Yep :lol


----------



## Tammy88

Afternoon (morning/evening, I don't know where you all are!) 

Love that drawing of Seth/mini-Seth. Gah cannot type today...


----------



## Wynter

Okay, I know this is random and has nothing to do with the Shield, but is this from Total Divas? lol










Where was I when Summer Rae smacked a bitch? :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Okay, I know this is random and has nothing to do with the Shield, but is this from Total Divas? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was I when Summer Rae smacked a bitch? :lol


Yup. Because Natalya called her a stripper because of her dancing costumes. I love Summer.


----------



## Wynter

I guess my ass needs to watch Total Divas now :lol

Someone said Summer went to Natalya's house to smack her :lmao
How you gonna get bossed right by your own front door. That's disrespectful lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Okay, I know this is random and has nothing to do with the Shield, but is this from Total Divas? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was I when Summer Rae smacked a bitch? :lol


Not watching Total Divas? :lol 

I love Summer for this. Beautiful slap.


----------



## Wynter

:side: The lack of Roman on this page is unacceptable!













































































Ahhh,much better :

I'll even throw in a little Seth for for Sparrow 


























Okay, that's my gif spam of the day :lol


So yeah, Raw...<---My terrible attempt at starting a discussion


----------



## Tammy88

Yeah... Raw.

Sorry, I have nothing useful to contribute. 

On a sidenote, does anyone else have a thing about a guys moustache covering his lip? Like I notice sometimes Seth looks ok grooming-wise but one hair touches that top lip... yuck! (This is also an ongoing argument between me and my boyfriend who has decided to stop shaving)


----------



## Wynter

:lmao I've never noticed that, honestly. 

Of course, I'm seeing it now and can't unsee it, thank you for that 

Seth is in dire need of a trim or a straight up shave. His beard is getting to the point of ew and hell no lol

Why won't anyone tell Seth to clean his face up and treat that thirsty ass blonde patch 
This has been going on for too long damn it, it's unacceptable :side:

Roman needs to stop being selfish and teach Seth his ways lol


----------



## Tammy88

It's just one of those things that creeps me out *shudder*

But yes, as you said Roman could totally help him out. Like some weird makeover thing (Would love to see some fan art along those lines!) Roman's hair and the facial hair... not one strand of moustache goes near that top lip!


----------



## DareDevil

Tammy88 said:


> It's just one of those things that creeps me out *shudder*
> 
> But yes, as you said Roman could totally help him out. Like some weird makeover thing (Would love to see some fan art along those lines!) Roman's hair and the facial hair... not one strand of moustache goes near that top lip!


You really think that Roman will let out his secrets of how to have beautiful hair?


----------



## Wynter

I swear there's a story up on fanfiction.net where Roman is going to help Seth get his hair back healthy, because he can't stand looking at it anymore :lmao
There's only one chapter so far, I believe.

You know it's real when the fans start making stories about it :lol


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> I swear there's a story up on fanfiction.net where *Roman is going to help Seth get his hair back healthy, because he can't stand looking at it anymore* :lmao
> There's only one chapter so far, I believe.
> 
> You know it's real when the fans start making stories about it :lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao What's with some of these fangirls? Seriously?


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: The lack of Roman on this page is unacceptable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh,much better :
> 
> I'll even throw in a little Seth for for Sparrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's my gif spam of the day :lol
> 
> 
> So yeah, Raw...<---My terrible attempt at starting a discussion


Aww, you're the best, Wynter :agree: 












WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I've never noticed that, honestly.
> 
> Of course, I'm seeing it now and can't unsee it, thank you for that
> 
> Seth is in dire need of a trim or a straight up shave. His beard is getting to the point of ew and hell no lol
> 
> Why won't anyone tell Seth to clean his face up and treat that thirsty ass blonde patch
> This has been going on for too long damn it, it's unacceptable :side:
> 
> Roman needs to stop being selfish and teach Seth his ways lol


Hell yes. Seth, I love you and I would stay on this train any day even if the Queen mocks me for it, but that beard is making it a challenge. For crying out loud, you are neither Bryan nor a Wyatt. SHAVE THAT UNSIGHTLY HEDGE ON YOUR FACE.

Pfft, Roman's probably content keeping Seth that way so no one will want to steal his boo from him :lol



DareDevil said:


> You really think that Roman will let out his secrets of how to have beautiful hair?


Well, he SHOULD 

Though Seth could help himself and at least put in a leave-in treatment. They sell those everywhere, sweetie.



WynterWarm12 said:


> I swear there's a story up on fanfiction.net where Roman is going to help Seth get his hair back healthy, because he can't stand looking at it anymore :lmao
> There's only one chapter so far, I believe.
> 
> You know it's real when the fans start making stories about it :lol


Ah yes, I know that one. It's been planned for a while, if I'm not mistaken :lol

Yes, that's how much we dislike the state of Seth's hair :lol

So...Raw :lol Who do you think is going to lay a hand on Seth and suffer Roman's wrath?


----------



## DareDevil

JacqSparrow said:


> *Pfft, Roman's probably content keeping Seth that way so no one will want to steal his boo from him* :lol
> 
> Well, he SHOULD
> 
> Though Seth could help himself and at least put in a leave-in treatment. They sell those everywhere, sweetie.


Haha, Smart of Roman, he want to be the only one to know of Seth's true beauty.. But, Ambrollins back on FCW tho... Where the was fire. I know, Seth needs treatment on his hair.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'll even throw in a little Seth for for Sparrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's my gif spam of the day :lol
> 
> 
> So yeah, Raw...<---My terrible attempt at starting a discussion


Yeah he totally calls him that.



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I've never noticed that, honestly.
> 
> Of course, I'm seeing it now and can't unsee it, thank you for that
> 
> Seth is in dire need of a trim or a straight up shave. His beard is getting to the point of ew and hell no lol
> 
> Why won't anyone tell Seth to clean his face up and treat that thirsty ass blonde patch
> This has been going on for too long damn it, it's unacceptable :side:
> 
> Roman needs to stop being selfish and teach Seth his ways lol


Yes! Seth needs to trim that beard. His face doesn't suit all of that hair. He has really nice features and all that hair just hides it :no:


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Ah yes, I know that one. It's been planned for a while, if I'm not mistaken :lol
> 
> Yes, that's how much we dislike the state of Seth's hair :lol
> 
> So...Raw :lol Who do you think is going to lay a hand on Seth and suffer Roman's wrath?


Yeah I've read that fic but that author's terrible at updating so who knows if it's going to get continued.

Tonight, I bet either Kane or Road Dogg is going to touch Seth and is going to get it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> Haha, Smart of Roman, he want to be the only one to know of Seth's true beauty.. But, Ambrollins back on FCW tho... Where the was fire. I know, Seth needs treatment on his hair.


Dean totally had the right mindset back in FCW and wanted Seth to stay pretty :lol His hair and face were fine then.

And Ambrollins is still on 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah he totally calls him that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Seth needs to trim that beard. His face doesn't suit all of that hair. He has really nice features and all that hair just hides it :no:


:lol When I saw the gif I was totally thinking Baby Boy (I can't believe it's ending soon)



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I've read that fic but that author's terrible at updating so who knows if it's going to get continued.
> 
> Tonight, I bet either Kane or Road Dogg is going to touch Seth and is going to get it.


I want to know what's in that concoction Roman's making :lol

:hmm: You know, Billy Gunn never did get it for hitting the Fameasser on Seth.


----------



## Set For Seth

> Anonymous
> Have you ever wanked at a locker room or do you save that for home?
> Share
> Smile
> sethrollins
> 
> Eww no.


LMAO hahahah


----------



## Deptford

ah I'm gonna miss devil's old sig :lol 
new one is awesome too though!


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> ah I'm gonna miss devil's old sig :lol
> new one is awesome too though!


Well, I give time to all of my favorite anime characters.  
I Know, awesome right? :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Taken from a recent Batista interview:



> *Current WWE stars who are impressing him:*
> "I love Bray Wyatt. I love him. I love that whole gimmick, that whole Wyatt Family gimmick, but Bray I think he’s gonna be a huge star. I get caught up in this guy, man. When I watch him he’s one of those guys. He’s another guy, I mean he doesn’t look like a stud. He’s not a statue of a man, but he is athletic as you can get, that kid can move man. He is agile, he is a stud man. That kid is as an athlete. He gets when he cuts a promo, you just get sucked in man. He is hypnotizing. When I talk to him like personal, on a personal level, he’s one of those kids who’s not afraid to learn, he has no ego. He’s still learning and he knows he’s still learning and he’s not afraid to ask questions, and I think that’s why he’s going to be so good. Cause he’s this good right now and he still wants to learn. *I love the whole Shield gimmick, everyone’s real focused on Roman, and I think he’s definitely going to be a huge star, but Dean Ambrose to me, he’s the star of that."*


*#DEALWITHIT*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Please don't start liking Bootista for his Ambrose praise people. Bootista still sucks :lmao



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i'm gonna try for my birthday as long as my shifts don't change. (Y) (sorry for the late reply btw my internet derped last night, only just managed to get back on now.)


That's okay, my internet derps all the time :lol. Yeah do try staying, after all those promises of getting drunk, it'd suck if you were missing :lol

Although you wouldn't be drinking right from midnight? Or would you? Please do


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

yeah, Batista is clearly on a mission to get us to like him. First he praises Bryan and now Ambrose. :hmm:


----------



## Eddie Ray

Bootista has good taste. still don't like him but I see he appreciates talent.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bray Wyatt asking questions and learning though. Is he coming out for his Mania match in skinny jeans? :lmao :lmao

#DEALWITHIT


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Taken from a recent Batista interview:
> 
> 
> 
> *#DEALWITHIT*



Forever riding off other people's popularity eh Dave? 

Mox would fuck him up big time :lol

*#HEDONTNEEDDAVESAPPROVAL*












MoxleyMoxx said:


> yeah, Batista is clearly on a mission to get us to like him. First he praises Bryan and now Ambrose. :hmm:


We see through you Dave :lol



Also, this shit has gotta stop man


----------



## DareDevil

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Taken from a recent Batista interview:
> 
> 
> 
> *#DEALWITHIT*


SOooooo, can he get Batista now?


----------



## PUNKY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> yeah, Batista is clearly on a mission to get us to like him. First he praises Bryan and now Ambrose. :hmm:












he don't need your praise bootista. #dealwiththat.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DareDevil said:


> SOooooo, can he get Batista now?


He got him bro, at Rumble. Except Batista was too gassed for it be memorable. #storyofhislife

They'll be gifs of that shit kicking around on tumblr no doubt, probably put together in a nice gifset with the Mox/Batista promo.


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> he don't need your praise bootista. #dealwiththat.


Of course he doesn't, geez, bootista thinking his approval means shit :kobe9 

*#DEALWITHTHATBOOTISTA*

Anyway, RAW TONIGHT!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## dizzylizzy87

I might have just spit out my drink to that softcore sethie photo :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ok so every once in a while I search youtube for kewl wrestling related (music-) vids. They can't all be DelBusto obviously, but some are pretty fun even though quality wise it's not mind blowing. 

Today, i found myself focusing on the Shield, and two vids caught my eye.

The first is just a regular promo, but one I've somehow managed to miss when it was on. I don't always catch the Backstage fallout or even smackdown stuff, so things get by me. Thought it was really funny:





Second is a "The Story sofar" vid that runs up to and including their respective Championship wins. So not the full story by a long shot, but enough to make me realise I'm gonna have to buy the Best of Shield DVD when one inevitably comes out. Must Have.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Please don't start liking Bootista for his Ambrose praise people. Bootista still sucks :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay, my internet derps all the time :lol. Yeah do try staying, after all those promises of getting drunk, it'd suck if you were missing :lol
> 
> Although you wouldn't be drinking right from midnight? Or would you? Please do


I stopped hating him and felt sorry for him the moment he ripped his pants :lmao












This made me laugh harder then it should had to share :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Taken from a recent Batista interview:
> 
> 
> 
> *#DEALWITHIT*


Batista I do not like you, but...:clap:clap


----------



## midnightmischief

Bearodactyl said:


> Ok so every once in a while I search youtube for kewl wrestling related (music-) vids. They can't all be DelBusto obviously, but some are pretty fun even though quality wise it's not mind blowing.
> 
> Today, i found myself focusing on the Shield, and two vids caught my eye.
> 
> The first is just a regular promo, but one I've somehow managed to miss when it was on. I don't always catch the Backstage fallout or even smackdown stuff, so things get by me. Thought it was really funny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is a "The Story sofar" vid that runs up to and including their respective Championship wins. So not the full story by a long shot, but enough to make me realise I'm gonna have to buy the Best of Shield DVD when one inevitably comes out. Must Have.


that second video is really quite good. never seen it before. still laughed my arse off to the first one... poor dean, I can imagine it must hurt like a bitch to be speared by roman...

(mind out of the gutters - that is a genuine comment lol)


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I stopped hating him and felt sorry for him the moment he ripped his pants :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me laugh harder then it should had to share :lol


OMFG!! : lol


----------



## WrayBryatt

He ain't comin'


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Also, this shit has gotta stop man


No it doesn't.


----------



## JacqSparrow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Taken from a recent Batista interview:
> 
> 
> 
> *#DEALWITHIT*


Good, you can see talent, Bootista. We still don't care  Unless Dean is allowed to go nuts on you.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Bray Wyatt asking questions and learning though. Is he coming out for his Mania match in skinny jeans? :lmao :lmao
> 
> #DEALWITHIT


Unsee. UNSEE.



Bearodactyl said:


> Ok so every once in a while I search youtube for kewl wrestling related (music-) vids. They can't all be DelBusto obviously, but some are pretty fun even though quality wise it's not mind blowing.
> 
> Today, i found myself focusing on the Shield, and two vids caught my eye.
> 
> The first is just a regular promo, but one I've somehow managed to miss when it was on. I don't always catch the Backstage fallout or even smackdown stuff, so things get by me. Thought it was really funny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is a "The Story sofar" vid that runs up to and including their respective Championship wins. So not the full story by a long shot, but enough to make me realise I'm gonna have to buy the Best of Shield DVD when one inevitably comes out. Must Have.


Very nice! :clap

Shield DVD would definitely be a must-have.



psycho bunny said:


> I stopped hating him and felt sorry for him the moment he ripped his pants :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me laugh harder then it should had to share :lol


That just made me laugh, Bunny. Because honestly, he has no business attempting wrestling moves in skinny jeans. He has no business wearing skinny jeans, for the matter.

Goodness :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## dizzylizzy87

wearing my gear...lol I ordered a shirt was all excited and then they e-mail me a *week *later saying it was out of stock and I wouldn't be charged for it. Such a tease.


----------



## midnightmischief

hello, anyone here? raw is on and this has to be the most quiet I have ever seen this thread during this time... lol


----------



## DareDevil

midnightmischief said:


> hello, anyone here? raw is on and this has to be the most quiet I have ever seen this thread during this time... lol


They're all at the chat. You should go there.


----------



## midnightmischief

nah not today, too much to do at home.. basically have raw on as background noise anyways for now.


----------



## DareDevil

I know, I chose not to go to the chat because I get too distracted and I don't pay attention to matches, so I wanted to be calm, chill and just watch RAW.


----------



## Banez

We aren't that distracting are we?


----------



## Belladonna29

Hey I'm here, but I've only been peaking in and out since I'm working on a research paper right now. I've got a couple of weeks to finish it, but I'm a procrastinator so I'm trying to get it out of the way. I've also had Raw on in the background and I haven't been paying a ton of attention. But it looks like Roman is having a match with Kane so he won the App vote (I'm half-ass watching it).


----------



## midnightmischief

Spoiler: reaction for raw, in case anyone has not yet watched



yep, I voted for dean... would have voted for roman but wanted to keep him fresh for wm plus didn't want to risk him getting injured or anything lol. voted for dean as i thought it would be good to see him go nuts on kane....

as it was, good match and needn't have worried about any of the shield getting injured lol



watching raw on a stream at the moment just as a sneak peak until I can watch it on tv tomorrow.

don't worry @banez, you guys aren't that distracting... I will be joining you guys for wrestlemania chat if you will have me. 


cant help but think when piper comes out --- "who gave the old man a mike?" in the immortal words of Dean Ambrose :


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The results of the poll fpalm

WWE you are get me pass from "do not care" to "do not like" of Roman :sad:

For the Love of God stop this, or break The Shield. 
So I can appreciate Dean and Seth without having negative feelings toward Roman. :angry:


----------



## midnightmischief

SóniaPortugal said:


> The results of the poll fpalm
> 
> WWE you are get me pass from "do not care" to "do not like" of Roman :sad:
> 
> For the Love of God stop this, or break The Shield.
> So I can appreciate Dean and Seth without having negative feelings toward Roman. :angry:


ummm you know the poll results are a result of the wwe fans vote for, not what wwe wants right?


----------



## Frico

I like to believe people actually vote. But I also find 80% really tough to believe. Especially with all the support Rollins and Ambrose get on social media. But that's just _me._

And ideally I'd have Ambrose turn at WM or after (doesn't matter so long as it happens) and keep Rollins and Reigns as a face tag team. I don't want to see Rollins going back to heel after all he's done in recent weeks and Reigns, at least in my eyes, still isn't ready. I just don't see what's so great about him apart from looks (Yippie) I mean, how many times have we seen a Spear of the years? Honestly. There's no denying there's room for improvement but I've been watching him since his days as Leakee and still not seeing it. Again, I'm a fan. Not bashing. Just my two cents. 

In terms of the future my faith is completely in check thanks to Bray Wyatt. Talk about quality. Rollins vs Wyatt and Ambrose vs Wyatt are musts for me. :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

midnightmischief said:


> ummm you know the poll results are a result of the wwe fans vote for, not what wwe wants right?



Seriously, you believe that.

You really think Dean and Seth would only have 20% of the votes?

Dean is known for his crazy fanbase on social media.
Dean would never have 9% in a poll on social media

Everyone already knew that Roman would be chosen, not because it was chosen by the fans, but he is the one chosen by WWE.


----------



## DareDevil

midnightmischief said:


> ummm you know the poll results are a result of the wwe fans vote for, not what wwe wants right?


Lol, no they're not, the votes are rigged, it is what the wwe wants.


----------



## checkcola

Time for Dean to become Dean Wyatt, he just got Miz'ed in a WWE fan poll


----------



## x78

Polls are only rigged when they are won by someone you don't like, right?


----------



## midnightmischief

SóniaPortugal said:


> Seriously, you believe that.
> 
> You really think Dean and Seth would only have 20% of the votes?
> 
> Dean is known for his crazy fanbase on social media.
> Dean would never have 9% in a poll on social media
> 
> Everyone already knew that Roman would be chosen, not because it was chosen by the fans, but he is the one chosen by WWE.



part of that 9% vote was me - so yes people do vote on the polls, granted wwe may have play a hand in the final results, but that would be a shitty thing to do. Ask for peoples opinions then disregard them....


----------



## Wynter

So if Dean or Seth won, the poll would have been perfectly fine right unk2

Does it even matter, no one wins when you have to face Kane :lol


----------



## Jammy

Good to see our predictions coming true. Dean and Rollins are the Janetteys of the group. They should have a vote every week just to reaffirm that Reigns is the REAL star here and not some indy jobbers.


----------



## Wynter

So Seth and Dean haven't been getting all the shine since EC? fpalm 

I guess Roman isn't allowed to do anything that makes him look good anymore :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

:lol:lol fully agree with you winter on all points 

even when roman is just standing on the side of the apron and the camera zooms in on him - he is accused of stealing the limelight lol - guy cant do anything right according to some people around here...

fpalm


----------



## Jammy

WynterWarm12 said:


> So Seth and Dean haven't been getting all the shine since EC? fpalm
> 
> I guess Roman isn't allowed to do anything that makes him look good anymore :lol


I'm not saying anything, the WWE Universe has spoken. Reigns is the real star and 80% of them want to see him and ONLY him. Ambrose and Rollins are just weighing him down apparently.

Let's see how the one-punch wonder does solo. I actually hope he gets a mega push soon, just to see everybody turn on him and the push fail spectacularly, like it should.


----------



## p862011

face the facts wwe,the fans just like roman better

he looks like a damn star

deal with it


----------



## Wynter

Where do you even see that? WWE has been shining the spotlight on Dean and Seth since EC.
Commentary has been putting Seth over as a babyface like no other and Dean as an unstable person.
They've been putting on good/great matches where Seth is able to face it up and Dean is able to pull out the moves to pop the crowd.
Even their finishers has names now.
Seth for sure has been damn near running all the promos and segments, with Dean tagging in and Reigns finishing it off with a sentence and a "Believe in the Shield!"

Roman has been at the damn ringside for weeks now too while Seth and Dean participated in matches. 
How far do you want WWE to push the man to the background :lol

Even if the poll is rigged(most likely), Roman hasn't been in the ring in a while, can the boy do his thing too? lol
And you can't even call that a match. 
After like three minutes, Seth and Dean both came out to help Roman(getting great pops by the way, because WWE has been showcasing them correctly and the crowd is really warming up to those two. And you know why the crowd is warming up to them, because they've been at the forefront for weeks, not Roman.)

Did Roman even hit a spear tonight? lol

Like come on, how can anyone think the focus was all on Roman tonight? How did it even look like Roman was being weighed down?


----------



## x78

I posted about this on the Raw discussion thread but it got buried.

Ambrose hasn't done shit on the main roster, he's shown maybe 1% of what he's capable of, if that. He's also by far the most antagonistic and heelish member of the group. Rollins has been an afterthought until the past few weeks and hasn't yet developed the connection with the fans that he will have in time.

Reigns has the most kayfabe accomplishments and is the biggest, strongest and most eye-catching member, he's also a power wrestler who is kayfabe most likely to be able to out-muscle and hurt Kane, they've also teased Reigns vs Kane on Smackdown and Reigns has had the least ring-time of the trio, especially in recent weeks, and so he's the freshest. It's no surprise that Reigns won the poll so convincingly, why would anyone who doesn't visit this forum have voted for Rollins or Ambrose?


----------



## Frico

Honestly I don't care how much "star looks" he has. My main problem is he brings nothing new to the table aside from a Superman Punch (which in itself isn't all that great they just sell it as such) - How many times have we seen Samoan Drops and Spears over the years? It's just hard for me to buy into him ATM. He's yet to have a great match.


----------



## Jammy

WynterWarm12 said:


> Where do you even see that?
> 
> Like come on, how can anyone think the focus was all on Roman tonight? How did it even look like Roman was being weighed down?





> the WWE Universe has spoken. Reigns is the real star and 80% of them want to see him and ONLY him.


Poll results make it clear who is being weighed down by whom according to the WWE fanbase.


----------



## x78

Frico said:


> Honestly I don't care how much "star looks" he has. My main problem is he brings nothing new to the table aside from a Superman Punch (which in itself isn't all that great they just sell it as such) - How many times have we seen Samoan Drops and Spears over the years? It's just hard for me to buy into him ATM. He's yet to have a great match.


Apart from every single Shield match for the past year and a half.


----------



## Belladonna29

Well, I've always assumed that the polls were rigged. Why would the WWE essentially leave a significant part of the script in the hands of fans who might make a choice that deviates from any long term plans, or eliminates the possibility for a big finish being set up? Not to mention I also find it hard to believe that Roman would get 80% of the vote--obviously people like Reigns and he's been the most hinted at as far as a solo face push is considered, but Rollins has been the standout guy in the ring for months now (fans have really responded to him lately), and honestly Ambrose probably has the biggest online fanbase between them. Something like a 45/30/25 split seems more realistic to me. 

Anyway, I really hope that the poll disparity isn't a setup a Shield breakup at WM. It seems silly, but I honestly wouldn't put it pass the writers to do something that lame. Considering they just reconciled a few weeks ago and there's so much money to be made off of a face Shield, I really hope the WWE isn't stubborn enough to throw that away just to "stick with the plan" so to speak. Also, I love Seth and Dean as a tag team right now; breaking up the Shield and turning both of them heel is a mistake anyway because Rollins needs to stay a face. The guy has a babyface moveset and the fans really want to cheer him, so let them. 

I suppose if any breakup is imminent, hints will be dropped on SD, but I'm already annoyed at the prospect of not getting a real Shield/Wyatts finale because of this. *I did see a poster for a future ppv somewhere (maybe not here) that could be a spoiler* We'll see. If I were in the writer's room, I wouldn't consider breaking them up before SummerSlam.


----------



## Frico

WynterWarm12 said:


> Where do you even see that? WWE has been shining the spotlight on Dean and Seth since EC.
> Commentary has been putting Seth over as a babyface like no other and Dean as an unstable person.
> They've been putting on good/great matches where Seth is able to face it up and Dean is able to pull out the moves to pop the crowd.
> Even their finishers has names now.
> Seth for sure has been damn near running all the promos and segments, with Dean tagging in and Reigns finishing it off with a sentence and a "Believe in the Shield!"
> 
> Roman has been at the damn ringside for weeks now too while Seth and Dean participated in matches.
> How far do you want WWE to push the man to the background :lol
> 
> Even if the poll is rigged(most likely), Roman hasn't been in the ring in a while, can the boy do his thing too? lol
> And you can't even call that a match.
> After like three minutes, Seth and Dean both came out to help Roman(getting great pops by the way, because WWE has been showcasing them correctly and the crowd is really warming up to those two. And you know why the crowd is warming up to them, because they've been at the forefront for weeks, not Roman.)
> 
> Did Roman even hit a spear tonight? lol
> 
> Like come on, how can anyone think the focus was all on Roman tonight? How did it even look like Roman was being weighed down?


Again, it's just hard for me to buy into the 80% number. Yes, there are some points to be made that out of the three he was going to win it anyway. But I feel like the poll itself had WWE's doing written all over it to make us believe he gets all that fan support. I roam twitter, I roam (dare I say) tumblr, youtube, etc and the support these guys get is pretty much even. Rollins leads BOTH in twitter followers for example. Just feels rigged.

I really need to stop. :side:


----------



## Frico

x78 said:


> Apart from every single Shield match for the past year and a half.


Exactly. Singles-wise, not so much.


----------



## Wynter

The poll was rigged, Roman got a match and needed his boys in the end despite him being the powerhouse of the stable.

WWE could have easily made Reigns clean house and you know it.

I mean come on, the man had a barely there match and got helped in the end...where in that situation does Roman look like superman or even great?

It wasn't nearly a good showing for him. So again, what's the problem lol
If WWE wanted to make Roman look crazy amazing tonight, they would have.
He played nothing but a progression in the storyline. He was simply there so NAO could come out to help Kane and then Seth and Dean could come in and team it up.

EDIT: And we all can agree that Roman should NEVER, _EVER_ work with slow workers. It does nothing for him :lol


----------



## x78

Belladonna29 said:


> Well, I've always assumed that the polls were rigged. Why would the WWE essentially leave a significant part of the script in the hands of fans who might make a choice that deviates from any long term plans, or eliminates the possibility for a big finish being set up?


They don't do that. The poll options are usually three match stipulations like 'Street Fight', 'NoDQ' and 'Falls Count Anywhere' which are pretty much the same thing, or a choice of opponent which makes no difference to anything because the other two choices end up interfering anyway. Whoever won the poll tonight, the other two members would have run in and made the save. It's the same with all the App matches, it's always the same outcome regardless of what the fans vote for.

Reigns winning by such a big margin is not a fix and didn't make any difference to anything. If anything, like I said before, a more even margin would have been less realistic because of the way the whole thing was set up. The App isn't an online vote but I doubt the result would have been much different even if it was. Reigns was the obvious choice to go against Kane and the vote reflected that.


----------



## midnightmischief

agreed again with winter - another reason I voted for dean, figured he would be a better match for kane then roman or seth.. dean seems to handle slow workers the best in my opinion.


----------



## Wynter

I actually voted for Seth despite knowing Roman was definitely going to win.

Reigns is terrible with slow workers, it just contradicts his whole explosive moveset/style.

He's too green to be able to adapt easily with those who clash so much with him.


----------



## kronos96

That was a massacre. Wasn't that unexpected though. It was obvious that Roman was going to win. But i think the WWE should also give the other two guys their own little moments once in a while. Kinda felt sorry for those 2.


----------



## midnightmischief

kind of figured it didn't really matter who was voted for anyway - I knew that all six would end up out at the ring in some form or other...


----------



## Belladonna29

WynterWarm12 said:


> I actually voted for Seth despite knowing Roman was definitely going to win.
> 
> Reigns is terrible with slow workers, it just contradicts his whole explosive moveset/style.
> 
> He's too green to be able to adapt easily with those who clash so much with him.


I agree that Rollins wouldn've made the most interesting match, but we should probably keep in mind that having Seth flying around in the ring in his usual match style might've seemed too risky with the biggest ppv of the year coming up. 

He's gotta save that for Sunday, lol. 

At the same time, Reigns is only going to develop better in-ring chemistry with slow workers with practice, so why not this match? It kinda makes sense.


----------



## Wynter

Seth and Dean have been getting their own moments since EC, imo.

Especially Seth, dude is babyfacing his ass off in the ring and the crowd is eating it up :lol

Even Dean is getting good spots like that sexy ass clothesline and being more unstable in the ring(Cesaro and those slaps lol).
Dean actually gets pops and chants now :banderas

If you watch promos, matches and segments outside of Raw, Seth and Dean get mad shine and time.

I must be the only one hearing commentary putting those two over and seeing Dean/Seth at the forefront this past month 


Did anyone enjoy Raw though? Any favorite parts


----------



## Wynter

Yea, Roman won't get better unless he does matches like this. He has to learn to gel with slow workers at some point, but man, it does nothing for him to be in such boring and slow matches.

And I really can't understand why his moveset is so limited. 
The boy is athletic and capable, there's plenty moves he can add that shouldn't be too difficult, yeah? lol


----------



## midnightmischief

sorry to interrupt the serious chat but saw this on tumblr and couldn't help myself - what a cute puppy










anyways, back to chat about raw... didn't watch it seriously, was just glancing from time to time but have to say, loved the twist cena pulled on the wyatts... bray looked quite shocked for once...


----------



## Belladonna29

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yea, Roman won't get better unless he does matches like this. He has to learn to gel with slow workers at some point, but man, it does nothing for him to be in such boring and slow matches.
> 
> And I really can't understand why his moveset is so limited.
> The boy is athletic and capable, there's plenty moves he can add that shouldn't be too difficult, yeah? lol


Yeah, as weird as it sounds, turning face usually closes up your moveset too if you're a big guy since going for the power moves for pops seems obvious. I wonder if it's a matter of really finding the right opponent for him, having a long term singles feud also tends to open up movesets since you're trying not to have the same match over and over again.

Anyway, as far as Raw highlights--I missed most of the show. But I am curious about a couple of things for WM:

1.) Will they actually go all-in with Bray and let him get a clean win over Cena? It would do wonders for Bray's already rising cachet, but when was the last time Cena lost clean on ppv to a heel--not a tweener like Punk, but a heel? Like just ate a pin with no interference? 06' or 07' (I'm only half-kidding)?

2.) Will there be some series of swerves regarding the Orton/Batista/Bryan/HHH matches. There's pretty much no way the WWE is going to have a heel triple main event, even if Bryan loses the title match, he's gonna get into the main event somehow--he's too much of a draw for it not to happen at all. Is he going to actually beat HHH, or will some wacky sh*t like a DQ occur and the final match becomes a four-way. 

3.) Why are the New Age Outlaws on a WM card in 2014? Like seriously? Even if the match isn't terrible on Sunday, knowing that the Shield/Wyatts feud-of-the-year has been replaced with this. Ugh.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I haven't seen Raw yet (just woke up) and all anyone has to talk about is a damn poll? Yes, people vote on them. Yes, the wwe tweaks it to suit their needs when all is said and done. Geez 

Not naming names, but some need to stop treating Roman like he's the fucking anti-christ.


----------



## jamal.

Maybe Reigns won the poll because hasn't been wrestling on tv for a min. He didn't wrestle last Raw and Smackdown with the exception of dark matches.


----------



## tbp82

Loved the way Roman worked the match tonight yes it was short but there were zero restholds from him and he threw more punches. If I'm forced to have a complaint its that he throws his punches in a slow Hogan type way would like to see him speed them up more like his cousin Rock.


----------



## Joshi Judas

How was Raw? Haven't watched it yet and too pissed over the terrible HIMYM finale to watch anything new now.


----------



## Bushmaster

Polls were rigged obviously. It's not surprising that Reigns won but the fact he got 80% is what makes it obvious. He is popular but no way is he that much more popular over Dean and Seth. Seth has been tearing the house down for weeks and has gotten more promo time too, plus judging from recent matches i would say the fans totally love him. I can't buy that he only got 11% of the vote.

Nothing exciting from the Shield today which was disappointing. The last few weeks were great but tonight was just so meh. I was excited for their match at Mania but not so much now.


----------



## x78

SoupBro said:


> Polls were rigged obviously. It's not surprising that Reigns won but the fact he got 80% is what makes it obvious. He is popular but no way is he that much more popular over Dean and Seth. Seth has been tearing the house down for weeks and has gotten more promo time too, plus judging from recent matches i would say the fans totally love him. I can't buy that he only got 11% of the vote.
> 
> Nothing exciting from the Shield today which was disappointing. The last few weeks were great but tonight was just so meh. I was excited for their match at Mania but not so much now.


Why would they rig a poll to be 80% in favor of one guy? Do you think they don't like Ambrose and Rollins? :lol

If anything, the overwhelming result is proof that it wasn't rigged.


----------



## Bushmaster

Because Reigns is the one they wanna make look great? He gets 80% and the audience sees that he is the best out of the group because of it. Don't you think getting 80% means a lot, not sure why getting a huge majority of the votes wouldn't be looked as being so much better than the rest :lol


----------



## x78

SoupBro said:


> Because Reigns is the one they wanna make look great? He gets 80% and the audience sees that he is the best out of the group because of it. Don't you think getting 80% means a lot, not sure why getting a huge majority of the votes wouldn't be looked as being so much better than the rest :lol


Except they didn't make any mention of the margin at all, they've never rigged a poll to suit their agenda before and winning the poll meant Reigns ended up having to be saved by Ambrose and Rollins. Not to mention all the reasons why it was totally realistic and understandable for Reigns to win by that margin, which I listed earlier in the thread. And that rigging a poll to have one group member beat his partners by such a ridiculous margin would be a _fucking stupid thing to do_.

It's not a conspiracy, Reigns is the only one who has any sort of connection with the wider audience as an individual. Nobody was ever going to vote for Rollins or Ambrose here. I've been a fan of both guys since the day they debuted in FCW and they weren't ever going to even come close in this poll because their characters and talents haven't been fully explored and 95% of the fanbase don't have any idea what they're capable of yet.


----------



## Bushmaster

x78 said:


> Except they didn't make any mention of the margin at all, they've never rigged a poll to suit their agenda before and winning the poll meant Reigns ended up having to be saved by Ambrose and Rollins. Not to mention all the reasons why it was totally realistic and understandable for Reigns to win by that margin, which I listed earlier in the thread. And that rigging a poll to have one group member beat his partners by such a ridiculous margin would be a _fucking stupid thing to do_.
> 
> It's not a conspiracy, Reigns is the only one who has any sort of connection with the wider audience as an individual. Nobody was ever going to vote for Rollins or Ambrose here. I've been a fan of both guys since the day they debuted in FCW and they weren't ever going to even come close in this poll because their characters and talents haven't been fully explored yet and 95% of the fanbase don't have any idea what they're capable of.


So you're telling me that Rollins who has gotten more mic time. And also has been on a huge hot streak the last few weeks could only muster 11% of the vote? I don't see how Reigns could have a connection with the wider audience when it seems the crowds can't get enough of Rollins. Like i said, it's no surprise Reigns won because his booking has been superb since Survivor Series but no way could the margin be that big considering Rollins and Ambrose have been actually getting their time to shine the last month. 

Rigging the poll to have one member win by a wide margin is a stupid thing to do, but you act like WWE hasn't done stupid things before :lol. I don't get how you can act like Reigns is that more popular than the other 2. I've been on twitter, tumblr, here and have talked to friends, Seth and Dean aren't that far off in popularity. Just a few days ago i posted the Charity Buzz stuff and more people were bidding on Dean's thing over Reigns.


----------



## JacqSparrow

dizzylizzy87 said:


> wearing my gear...lol I ordered a shirt was all excited and then they e-mail me a *week *later saying it was out of stock and I wouldn't be charged for it. Such a tease.


Pfft. According to my friend, who's been trying to get me a shirt since Christmas, they told him the same thing.



Belladonna29 said:


> Hey I'm here, but I've only been peaking in and out since I'm working on a research paper right now. I've got a couple of weeks to finish it, but I'm a procrastinator so I'm trying to get it out of the way. I've also had Raw on in the background and I haven't been paying a ton of attention. But it looks like Roman is having a match with Kane so he won the App vote (I'm half-ass watching it).


A research paper was preferable to tonight's Raw...which was really bad :lol If it weren't for the chat, I'd seriously be pissed at forcing myself out of bed at 7am to watch this.

The voting has to be at least slightly rigged for the sake of planning and what have you. I think it was pretty clear with the pacing of the show who was going to win that one. At least it didn't last too long :lol But like Wynter said, the WWE has actually been very Seth/Dean friendly lately. TV time, commentary, promos--they've been the stars of those. Even tonight they still got some of the spotlight by coming in to save Roman.

Good start with Taker, and the Shield backstage promo was great (Seth, thank you for trimming the hedge. Keep it up ). And it did end well. We were just out of energy by then 



midnightmischief said:


> sorry to interrupt the serious chat but saw this on tumblr and couldn't help myself  - what a cute puppy


:agree:



Quoth the Raven said:


> How was Raw? Haven't watched it yet and too pissed over the terrible HIMYM finale to watch anything new now.


I haven't watched HIMYM finale yet--oh no, how bad is it?

Trust me, you did not miss much by not sitting through Raw tonight. Possibly the worst Mania go-home I can remember watching.


----------



## Loading....

SóniaPortugal said:


> The results of the poll fpalm
> 
> WWE you are get me pass from "do not care" to "do not like" of Roman :sad:
> 
> For the Love of God stop this, or break The Shield.
> So I can appreciate Dean and Seth without having negative feelings toward Roman. :angry:


Is there the option to ignore a user's posts? Throughout the time that I had spent stalking this thread the biscuit^ has advertised some pretty damn powerful crap regarding Reigns - the constant whining makes me want to connect a sa-weet superman punch on him/her/it.


----------



## Bushmaster

Loading.... said:


> Is there the option to ignore a user's posts? Throughout the time that I had spent stalking this thread the biscuit^ has advertised some pretty damn powerful crap regarding Reigns - the constant whining makes me want to connect a sa-weet superman punch on him/her/it.


Yeah you can ignore a poster. Or you can just not ready whatever the person posts. There are plenty of people i think are terrible but never thought of putting them on my ignore list. It really isn't that hard to read someones post or get that riled up about it.


Do you guys think the Shield are winning this. If there was a poll i'd say the Win option would get more than 80% 8*D. I just can't see them losing the match, would be stupid to have the NAO and Kane beat the rejuvenated Shield at Mania.


----------



## Loading....

SoupBro said:


> Yeah you can ignore a poster.


Lifesaver.


----------



## tbp82

x78 said:


> Except they didn't make any mention of the margin at all, they've never rigged a poll to suit their agenda before and winning the poll meant Reigns ended up having to be saved by Ambrose and Rollins. Not to mention all the reasons why it was totally realistic and understandable for Reigns to win by that margin, which I listed earlier in the thread. And that rigging a poll to have one group member beat his partners by such a ridiculous margin would be a _fucking stupid thing to do_.
> 
> It's not a conspiracy, Reigns is the only one who has any sort of connection with the wider audience as an individual. Nobody was ever going to vote for Rollins or Ambrose here. I've been a fan of both guys since the day they debuted in FCW and they weren't ever going to even come close in this poll because their characters and talents haven't been fully explored and 95% of the fanbase don't have any idea what they're capable of yet.


For the record they did make mention of the margin of victory. JBL and Lawler were talking about would you call it a blowout.


----------



## midnightmischief

SoupBro said:


> Yeah you can ignore a poster. Or you can just not ready whatever the person posts. There are plenty of people i think are terrible but never thought of putting them on my ignore list. It really isn't that hard to read someones post or get that riled up about it.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think the Shield are winning this. If there was a poll i'd say the Win option would get more than 80% 8*D. I just can't see them losing the match, would be stupid to have the NAO and Kane beat the rejuvenated Shield at Mania.


yep, I would actually go for 90% on the win option for this poll... :



JacqSparrow said:


> Pfft. According to my friend, who's been trying to get me a shirt since Christmas, they told him the same thing.


I cannot believe it is getting so hard to get shield merch... I ordered a t-shirt and dog tags last month from the states (remember I'm in NZ) and they arrived two weeks later without any problems...


----------



## Belladonna29

SoupBro said:


> Do you guys think the Shield are winning this. If there was a poll i'd say the Win option would get more than 80% 8*D. I just can't see them losing the match, would be stupid to have the NAO and Kane beat the rejuvenated Shield at Mania.


The only way I see them losing is if they break up. The feud with the NAO seems so thrown together, I can't see it going past WM (or maybe I'm just projecting, lol). If they stay, but keep feuding with the Old Age Outlaws, then the WWE are really squandering them--I want to hope that the writer's aren't that dense.



midnightmischief said:


> I cannot believe it is getting so hard to get shield merch... I ordered a t-shirt and dog tags last month from the states (remember I'm in NZ) and they arrived two weeks later without any problems...


I'm hard to please when it comes to wrestling merch; other than CM Punk, I've found most WWE merch looks way to kiddie or dudebro-ish for me. I'd recommend trying some custom print places, like Redbubble instead; especially if official items running out of stock is a big problem. I believe it has international delivery. The prices actually look similar to the WWE Shop gear too. Here's a link to the tee I just got: http://www.redbubble.com/people/toxtethavenger/works/11390453-hounds


----------



## midnightmischief

Belladonna29 said:


> I'm hard to please when it comes to wrestling merch; other than CM Punk, I've found most WWE merch looks way to kiddie or dudebro-ish for me. I'd recommend trying some custom print places, like Redbubble instead; especially if official items running out of stock is a big problem. I believe it has international delivery. The prices actually look similar to the WWE Shop gear too. Here's a link to the tee I just got: http://www.redbubble.com/people/toxtethavenger/works/11390453-hounds


I'm thinking of getting a custom made one for roman reigns. there is this shop in my neighbourhood mall that does custom print tees for real good price where you can give them an image on a flashdrive and they print it to the t-shirt... just trying to find a catchy saying to put on it - will welcome any suggestions...


----------



## TheVipersGirl

SoupBro said:


> So you're telling me that Rollins who has gotten more mic time. And also has been on a huge hot streak the last few weeks could only muster 11% of the vote? I don't see how Reigns could have a connection with the wider audience when it seems the crowds can't get enough of Rollins. Like i said, it's no surprise Reigns won because his booking has been superb since Survivor Series but no way could the margin be that big considering Rollins and Ambrose have been actually getting their time to shine the last month.
> 
> Rigging the poll to have one member win by a wide margin is a stupid thing to do, but you act like WWE hasn't done stupid things before :lol. I don't get how you can act like Reigns is that more popular than the other 2. I've been on twitter, tumblr, here and have talked to friends, Seth and Dean aren't that far off in popularity. Just a few days ago i posted the Charity Buzz stuff and more people were bidding on Dean's thing over Reigns.


In Smackdown people wanted Roman to be in the ring. Seth and Dean had matches 3 times in 2 smackdown episodes. So its obvious that they'll let him wrestle in RAW.

But to see how Dean and Seth got 10% and Roman getting 90% is ridiculous. People have been praising Seth on how much he improved & how excited they're everytime he steps in the ring + people are starting to like Dean as well. It's not surprising how all the polls including this one is rigged. Im not blaming Roman at all, this is all just part of a storyline.


----------



## Joshi Judas

JacqSparrow said:


> I haven't watched HIMYM finale yet--oh no, how bad is it?
> 
> Trust me, you did not miss much by not sitting through Raw tonight. Possibly the worst Mania go-home I can remember watching.



Ah well I HATED it but apparently some people love it too. Polarising. Watch it and let me know 

Incredibly poor payoff after 9 years of watching imo.



And yeah Raw looks surprisingly bad for a Mania go home show from what I've read. Even the Shield segment doesn't excite me. Taker/Lesnar build has been poor. Atleast the ending seems strong. No standout matches this week either. Meh.


----------



## CookiePuss

Came here to see the Reigns hate, was not disappointed . Oh, and by the way... for those of you who are saying the vote was rigged - if the WWE likes to rig votes so much, I guess this was rigged too


----------



## Bushmaster

TheVipersGirl said:


> In Smackdown people wanted Roman to be in the ring. Seth and Dean had matches 3 times in 2 smackdown episodes. So its obvious that they'll let him wrestle in RAW.
> 
> But to see how Dean and Seth got 10% and Roman getting 90% is ridiculous. People have been praising Seth on how much he improved & how excited they're everytime he steps in the ring + people are starting to like Dean as well. It's not surprising how all the polls including this one is rigged. Im not blaming Roman at all, this is all just part of a storyline.


Yeah, i expected Roman to win. I'm not saying Seth or Dean should have won because i know Roman is more popular because of the strong booking he has gotten for a while and how the focus has been put on him the majority of the time. The fact that he got 80% of the vote is what is unbelievable especially with how over Seth has gotten during the last month. Have people not seen Seth during these last few matches and how the crowds eat out of his hand? You're telling me he only got 11% of the vote.


----------



## Tambrose

Wasn't there once a poll that asked who the face of the WWE should be, and AJ Lee was winning by a landslide... until all of a sudden the Big Show had the vast majority of votes (back when it was him versus the Authority), with all the others percentages being nearly non-existant? 
Literally, those who had votes next to their name all of a sudden were at 0%... yeah I think the vast majority of their polls are as pre-determined as their matches, but people like to feel involved so *shrug*

I taped Raw and on my 3rd time trying to watch it, finding myself distracted very easily each time which for me says the show just wasn't great. I liked HHH and Steph's segment in the ring, made me laugh lol, really liked the Triple H video package, though it made him look like a real ass which was the point, so well done them! lol. I liked the segment with the Wyatts and Cena too.

The Shield segment in the ring I still haven't found the ability to concentrate on, wasn't very good and whilst I do like Reigns- like others have said- him versus guys like Kane just doesn't seem to work well yet. Note the use of the word 'yet' though, he's still newish compared to guys like Seth and Dean, so I'm sure as his experience grows so will his abilities.
The Shield backstage promo didn't really appeal to me either surprisingly.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SoupBro said:


> Do you guys think the Shield are winning this. If there was a poll i'd say the Win option would get more than 80% 8*D. I just can't see them losing the match, would be stupid to have the NAO and Kane beat the rejuvenated Shield at Mania.


They should. 100%. It makes no sense otherwise.



midnightmischief said:


> I cannot believe it is getting so hard to get shield merch... I ordered a t-shirt and dog tags last month from the states (remember I'm in NZ) and they arrived two weeks later without any problems...


Maybe they're biased to certain countries... :side:



midnightmischief said:


> I'm thinking of getting a custom made one for roman reigns. there is this shop in my neighbourhood mall that does custom print tees for real good price where you can give them an image on a flashdrive and they print it to the t-shirt... just trying to find a catchy saying to put on it - will welcome any suggestions...


"I am NOT a pony!" 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Ah well I HATED it but apparently some people love it too. Polarising. Watch it and let me know
> 
> Incredibly poor payoff after 9 years of watching imo.
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah Raw looks surprisingly bad for a Mania go home show from what I've read. Even the Shield segment doesn't excite me. Taker/Lesnar build has been poor. Atleast the ending seems strong. No standout matches this week either. Meh.


I was going to save it for the weekend, but looks like I'm going to view it asap now :lol After work, I guess. I'll let you know what I think.



cookiepuss said:


> Came here to see the Reigns hate, was not disappointed . Oh, and by the way... for those of you who are saying the vote was rigged - if the WWE likes to rig votes so much, I guess this was rigged too


IMO, that kind of vote is probably not rigged because it doesn't really affect the show. But in relation to voting that affects the show, it only makes sense for the results to be pre-determined to give the production people and the wrestlers the time to work things out. Especially if it's someone who's fairly green still, like Roman.


----------



## Banez

Will be interesting to see how Wrestlemania turns out to be.

I didn't care much of this go home episode.. doesn't really feel like road to wrestlemania.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That go home show was crap. The Shield better win come Mania because there is absolutely no reason for Kane/Nao to win. 

Oh and nice of Seth to shave since he heard Piper was going to be there. Piper sounded drunk as heck tho :lol










So much better he looks.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Loading.... said:


> Is there the option to ignore a user's posts? Throughout the time that I had spent stalking this thread the biscuit^ has advertised some pretty damn powerful crap regarding Reigns - the constant whining makes me want to connect a sa-weet superman punch on him/her/it.


Yeah she's generally a terrible poster so you just learn to ignore her after a while or you can put her on the ignore list.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> That go home show was crap. The Shield better win come Mania because their is absolutely no reason for Kane/Nao to win.
> 
> Oh and nice of Seth to shave since he heard Piper was going to be there. Piper sounded drunk as heck tho :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much better he looks.


So i guess i didn't miss anything on the rest of the show?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> So i guess i didn't miss anything on the rest of the show?


Not one solitary fuck.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Not one solitary fuck.


Good. I hate missing things i should see.

i also read smackdown spoilers... holy shit what a way to build up mania hype (not)


----------



## jc_ultimate

SubZero3:16 said:


> That go home show was crap. The Shield better win come Mania because there is absolutely no reason for Kane/Nao to win.
> 
> Oh and nice of Seth to shave since he heard Piper was going to be there. Piper sounded drunk as heck tho :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much better he looks.


I see this as an angle match. I don't see the Shield coming out with the win at all, but some sort of turn or break up happening that either leads to a straight break up either that night or in the future. 

If we were going to see a simple Shield win I think the WWE needed to do a much, much better job of making the NAO and Kane looking like a threat... Not sure if that was possible, but they should have at least tried.


----------



## p862011

jc_ultimate said:


> I see this as an angle match. *I don't see the Shield coming out with the win at all, but some sort of turn or break up happening that either leads to a straight break up either that night or in the future.*
> 
> If we were going to see a simple Shield win I think the WWE needed to do a much, much better job of making the NAO and Kane looking like a threat... Not sure if that was possible, but they should have at least tried.


i dont think so if they were gonna break them up they should of did it when their was dissension between them not when they are on the same page and just turned baby face

imo wwe must of had a negative reaction to that wyatt/reigns match must like we did and realized roman needs more work thus they got back together


----------



## jc_ultimate

p862011 said:


> i dont think so if they were gonna break them up they should of did it when their was dissension between them not when they are on the same page and just turned baby face
> 
> imo wwe must of had a negative reaction to that wyatt/reigns match must like we did and realized roman needs more work thus they got back together


I suppose that is a good point. I guess I just saw this latest face run as a swerve and not as a full on go away from the dissension. The dissension is still pretty fresh in everyone's mind, but far enough away that they can create a shocking moment. To me it's a classic swerve because it's surprising but at the same time logical when you look back on it. I could be wrong, and frankly I hope I am. I don't find the Shield to be stale at all, so a break up isn't necessary.


----------



## Jammy

cookiepuss said:


> Came here to see the Reigns hate, was not disappointed . Oh, and by the way... for those of you who are saying the vote was rigged - if the WWE likes to rig votes so much, I guess this was rigged too


Website poll is different, app poll is different. Website polls can be rigged with bots. Most of their web polls about 8000-10000, at most 15000 people vote. Do you really think 84 fucking thousand people voted on that. IIRC finally the number was like 150,000.

This particular poll, as with 80% of the popular polls last year were rigged by some retard on /wooo/.


----------



## midnightmischief

JacqSparrow said:


> "I am NOT a pony!"


lol that's quite good. I was also thinking something along the lines of "beware of dangerous Llamas"


----------



## SubZero3:16

p862011 said:


> i dont think so if they were gonna break them up they should of did it when their was dissension between them not when they are on the same page and just turned baby face
> 
> imo wwe must of had a negative reaction to that wyatt/reigns match must like we did and realized roman needs more work thus they got back together


Well Bray wasn't all that great in the match either but as usual blame Reigns for everything.


----------



## Banez

Reigns is surprisingly fast for a big guy.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Roman is not a big guy... Edge is litteraly bigger than him.

I was upset last night, they are starting to annoying me. The push of reigns was decent, under control and cool because he wasn't eating Dean nor Seth, but now fuck they seem to be jobbers and him the goddam savior of the team. It's not cool they all deserve to have a futur after the shield, if they keep in this way of pushing Roman over the two others, they'll ALL end up jobbers.


----------



## SubZero3:16

BruceLeGorille said:


> Roman is not a big guy... Edge is litteraly bigger than him.
> 
> .


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Everything else after that is irrelevant.


----------



## Shenroe

Edge maybe taller but not bigger than Reigns. Although at one point Edge looked ridiculously jacked, circa 2004 after his injury.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BruceLeGorille said:


> Roman is not a big guy... *Edge is litteraly bigger than him.*
> 
> I was upset last night, they are starting to annoying me. The push of reigns was decent, under control and cool because he wasn't eating Dean nor Seth, but now fuck they seem to be jobbers and him the goddam savior of the team. It's not cool they all deserve to have a futur after the shield, if they keep in this way of pushing Roman over the two others, they'll ALL end up jobbers.


Maybe taller, but Reigns has a good 20lbs on him weight wise. 

None of these guys will end up as jobbers.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> That go home show was crap. The Shield better win come Mania because there is absolutely no reason for Kane/Nao to win.
> 
> Oh and nice of Seth to shave since he heard Piper was going to be there. Piper sounded drunk as heck tho :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much better he looks.


:agree: Oh, Seth should look like this all the time. Not just when Piper's around.

Goodness, Piper's slurring earlier...

:lol Mischief, put a pic of Rowan's mask there too 

And oh boy, we're on this again, aren't we? 

Roman was the one who needed saving tonight, so I don't see how he was "the savior of the team". And he hasn't had to step in and win matches for Seth and Dean or save them from anything. Heck, he FAILED to save them from the beatdown, so I don't see what the problem today is. It was just a segment to build up Kane/NAO vs Shield, nothing more.

Seth and Dean have gotten most of the attention for the past few weeks, and they've proved they can get the crowd behind them. I wouldn't be too worried about them dropping to "jobber level".

Onto more reasonable talk:

I think WWE saw potential in a face run for the Shield after EC (the reactions from that still sends chills down my spine), so they may have decided to hold off on breakup plans and give them a nice go in that role.


----------



## MarkL316

Seth Rollins has been getting a lot of shine recently, picking up clean wins in numerous tag matches so I wouldn't say Reigns has been made to look the savior of the group. I am also one of those who thinks the Shield will lose at Mania, even though that is a completely awful prospect because the Old Age Outlaws need to get the hell off my television screen but I can honestly see Ambrose turning heel and costing them the match.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Maybe taller, but Reigns has a good 20lbs on him weight wise.
> 
> None of these guys will end up as jobbers.


I hope so man, i'm a big ass fan of them, totally love them three but i hope they are not breaking up soon, because I know wwe will have like an handicap match Reigns vs Ambrose and Rollins, reigns will win it, but will be to green to stay over now that he is alone and "in the big league". And Rollins and Ambrose will become new damien sandow.

I hope i'm wrong man. I hope i'm goddam wrong. I hope WWE has great plans for both three guys. But i can't feel but be a little worried, anxious. 

Now going back to Shield, I'm starting to think taht they are starting to have hardys popularity, like they are touching the teenage/young adults/*****/fatties audience of the WWE. That's cool, I hope they start selling a lot of merch. If i go to London's Raw, i'll fucking buy two or three tee's


----------



## Jacare

I'm over The Shield at this point, can't wait for them to split and show what they can individually.


----------



## Wynter

God, I wouldn't even mind a loss if it was done appropriately. 
I mean, to lose at freaking Mania to NAO and Kane??? That's ridiculous.
Kane/NAO don't deserve to be the ones to take the boys down at WrestleMania. Seriously :lol 

Now, if we were able swap the Shield's loss to Wyatts at EC to Mania, that would be a perfect loss. It was more of a passing the stable torch moment and just felt right. It was a logical and beautifully done loss for the boys. 
We received an all out war, the boys went down like the Warriors they are and Wyatts were solidified as the new top heel stable. 

It was perfection. It would have felt even grander at a big event like Mania. 

Unless that loss leads to Shield vs Authority somehow, I really don't want the boys losing to Kane/NAO lol

It just feels so cheap considering all the amazing options we had before.


----------



## Tambrose

hmmm re-watched the Shield backstage promo... is it just me or does Seth's hair look shorter in addition to the beard trim? I swear the blonde part is a lot shorter... either he's had it cut or the poor crispy patch is snapping off.


----------



## DareDevil

Tambrose said:


> hmmm re-watched the Shield backstage promo... is it just me or does Seth's hair look shorter in addition to the beard trim? I swear the blonde part is a lot shorter... either he's had it cut or the poor crispy patch is snapping off.


YUP!  He got treatment from Roman.


----------



## p862011

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Everything else after that is irrelevant.


he really is'nt that big he is'nt that much bigger than randy

















but wwe likes to portray him like he is brock lesnar


----------



## checkcola

Jacare said:


> I'm over The Shield at this point, can't wait for them to split and show what they can individually.


The problem I have with the Shield is as heels, they could work with top guys in big time 6 man tag matches, but as babyfaces, of course, the top heels are going to be working against Cena and Bryan, so they are left battling basically nWo b-team. The turn has diminished them.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

No offence meant to any Roman Reigns fans, but that poll was fucking rigged. I'm not saying that because of the result per se, just because of the percentages. I can buy a majority of fans wanting to see Reigns take on Kane. Two big guys going at it can be entertaining.

But... 80%? Come the fuck on, WWE. If you're going to rig your polls, at least make it a believable number for fuck sake.


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> No offence meant to any Roman Reigns fans, but that poll was fucking rigged. I'm not saying that because of the result per se, just because of the percentages. I can buy a majority of fans wanting to see Reigns take on Kane. Two big guys going at it can be entertaining.
> 
> But... 80%? Come the fuck on, WWE. If you're going to rig your polls, at least make it a believable number for fuck sake.


*THIS!!* 

See that was my problem, not that Roman won, but that the percentage was so ridiculous to believe, and I would've have had the same problem if it was Dean or Seth the ones to get 80%.


----------



## Wynter

Oh, it was definitely rigged :lol

I was rooting hard for Seth although I knew Roman had it in the bag from the jump. 
I just didn't expect for WWE to go balls to the wall with the percentages :lmao

Did they forget that Seth has been showing out in the ring lately and is receiving so much love now? 

They over did that percentage a bit :lol


----------



## tbp82

p862011 said:


> he really is'nt that big he is'nt that much bigger than randy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but wwe likes to portray him like he is brock lesnar


 Although, Roman's pic is in black and white and Orton is in full color so it is hard to tell in those two particular pics as far as Randy vs. Roman in terms of "size" goes Randy is slimmer/taller than Reigns while Roman is thicker. Looking at those two Randy has the slim/model type physique and Roman the thicker/football player physique in terms of intimidation Roman wins.


----------



## Wynter

Roman is no Brock in terms of thickness and muscles, but I'm sure his size is much more intimidating in person. 

Has there been a recent shirtless pic of Roman? It's hard to tell his size sometimes in his gear.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

All this ignorant Reigns hate makes me sad.............









Sad and worried for that poor bastard's future - All I see is XPAC HEAT, he's good enough to turn it around though - I hope!


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, it was definitely rigged :lol
> 
> I was rooting hard for Seth although I knew Roman had it in the bag from the jump.
> I just didn't expect for WWE to go balls to the wall with the percentages :lmao
> 
> Did they forget that Seth has been showing out in the ring lately and is receiving so much love now?
> 
> They over did that percentage a bit :lol


I think that percentage is actually a realistic percentage. Think about it.

1.) Roman is by far the most popular member of The Shield with fans who are do not post on wrestling boards and are just "WWE" fans. Its not close the overwhelming majority of wrestling fans I talk to in person don't care about Seth and Dean at all. They just want to see Roman be a "beast" and spear the crap outta people.

2.) Seth and Dean's percentages really should be considered one. Seth and Dean fans are the same while, Romans are not. Look at this board Roman has his pockets of fans but the Seth and Dean fans (aka Roman haters) tend to be the same. Its always Roman's to green push Seth and Dean or Roman's only got the look etc....Seth and Dean are better on the mic Seth and Dean are better in the ring....Roman shouldn't be pushed instead of the other two. This vote is like an election where you have one candidate with a certain set of views and two candidates with similiar sets of views the two candidates essentially split the votes of people who support them.

3.) The size issue. Roman vs. Kane is a realistic heavyweight matchup. Who wants to see Kane destroy on of the "little dudes of The Shield" (and yes I have heard them referred to as the big dude of the shield and the little dudes of The Shield). I know people here hate this but size matters.


----------



## Wynter

Roman will be fine if WWE doesn't push him too fast. If they let him progress naturally and organically, it will work out for him. So much potential, but just not ready. 

WWE is always quick to over push someone or hand them the whole damn world instead of taking steps. 

I'd like to think they're going to be patient with Roman. There's no need for him to be im the main event scene when it's already crowded and there are other talents who are ready.

Let him elevate the IC title or something first. We don't need Roman to be a Sheamus 2.0


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

DareDevil said:


> *THIS!!*
> 
> See that was my problem, not that Roman won, but that the percentage was so ridiculous to believe, and I would've have had the same problem if it was Dean or Seth the ones to get 80%.


Agreed - Although you have to remember who votes on these things, I don't have one friend with the WWE app, all those friends are Rollins and Ambrose fans. The people who do vote are fangirls and kids mostly if you look at it that way 80% seems slightly more plausible.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

DareDevil said:


> *THIS!!*
> 
> See that was my problem, not that Roman won, but that the percentage was so ridiculous to believe, and I would've have had the same problem if it was Dean or Seth the ones to get 80%.


Also Devil THAT SIG!!!!HOLY Trafalgar Law!


----------



## Pacmanboi

Poll was rigged but there's no doubt that Roman won that poll. After seeing Dean and Seth take most of the tag team work load, most Shield fans were probably just waiting for an opportunity to see Roman.


----------



## DareDevil

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Agreed - Although you have to remember who votes on these things, I don't have one friend with the WWE app, all those friends are Rollins and Ambrose fans. The people who do vote are fangirls and kids mostly if you look at it that way 80% seems slightly more plausible.


Well, if its just Women and Kids voting. 
:lol Reigns is no Cena.


----------



## Wynter

Maaaaan, Seth has been getting too much love and babyface pops to only get 11 percent. That just doesn't seem right. 
I'm a Roman mark and still voted for Seth :lol

Romans singles matches, especially with slow workers, has been unfavorable. Why in the world would 80 percent vote to see his ass in a match?
I defend Roman a lot, but his singles matches don't warrant much positivity. 

Even I groaned and bitched about him facing Kane before this Raw even aired :lol


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> Maaaaan, Seth has been getting too much love and babyface pops to only get 11 percent. That just doesn't seem right.
> I'm a Roman mark and still voted for Seth :lol
> 
> Romans singles matches, especially with slow workers, has been unfavorable. Why in the world would 80 percent vote to see his ass in a match?
> I defend Roman a lot, but his singles matches don't warrant much positivity.
> 
> Even I groaned and bitched about him facing Kane before this Raw even aired :lol


Again don't look at it as Seth only got 11 percent look at it as Seth and Dean got 20% while Roman Reigns got 80%. The more I read this forum (not just The Shield thread) the more I see it. The Shield is Roman Reigns, "Dean and Seth".


----------



## Wynter

It's not only in this forum though. 
Seth gets mega love on any wrestling site with comments and the crowd loves him.

So I have to look at it as 11 percent because imo, Dean never stood a chance to win :lol it was down to Roman and Seth.

Now Roman may have won, but by such a large margin seems really off.

Especially with his singles match track record.


----------



## Set For Seth

If the WWE pushes Romie hard then I hope he flops becuz SETHIE 53V3R!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynter

I don't wish for any of the boys to flop. 
WWE is in good hands with these 3 if they play their cards right. 

Like I said, big Roman mark, but I would love to see Dean as top heel and Seth as a huge babyface.

No need to wish one over the other when we all would benefit with having a stacked roster in the future.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Loading.... said:


> Is there the option to ignore a user's posts? Throughout the time that I had spent stalking this thread the biscuit^ has advertised some pretty damn powerful crap regarding Reigns - the constant whining makes me want to connect a sa-weet superman punch on him/her/it.




Does wath you want. 
I do not care :
I'm just giving my opinion


----------



## dan the marino

tbp82 said:


> 3.) The size issue. Roman vs. Kane is a realistic heavyweight matchup. Who wants to see Kane destroy on of the "little dudes of The Shield" (and yes I have heard them referred to as the big dude of the shield and the little dudes of The Shield). I know people here hate this but size matters.


He's as tall as Ambrose and not all that much more muscular than him either.


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's not only in this forum though.
> Seth gets mega love on any wrestling site with comments and the crowd loves him.
> 
> So I have to look at it as 11 percent because imo, Dean never stood a chance to win :lol it was down to Roman and Seth.
> 
> Now Roman may have won, but by such a large margin seems really off.
> 
> Especially with his singles match track record.


Do you know anyone who watches WWE that don't go to wrestling sites etc? Talk to some of these people. Talk to people who don't want to hear about wrestling unless its WWE. To them WWE is wrestling. Not people wh to visit "wrestling sites" imo those people are essentially the same people who come on here. Just read this forum though it does look like its Roman and "Dean and Seth" or Roman vs. "Dean and Seth" or we hate Roman we love "Dean and Seth"


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, Reigns just has amazing presence and just screams BEAST!
He carries himself in a way that makes him seem bigger and more powerful.


----------



## tbp82

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> He's as tall as Ambrose and not all that much more muscular than him either.


Gotta agree to disagree here. I'm a huge bodybuilding fan love and respect that sport. Also big into nutrition and diet as well and from a bodybuilding fan standpoint it's not even close.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, Ambrose's slouch and the way he carries himself really doesn't do him justice when it comes to showing off his size.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah she's generally a terrible poster so you just learn to ignore her after a while or you can put her on the ignore list.


I am bad because I prefer Dean...OK 

The problem was not the winner. 
I wanted to see Roman vs Kane 
The problem was the numbers (80%, seriously?) 8*D


----------



## Banez

Shouldn't be surprise to anyone polls are rigged even to that ridiculous amount. They never learned to do polls that wouldn't be so obvious.


----------



## DareDevil

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Also Devil THAT SIG!!!!HOLY Trafalgar Law!


Hmmmhm, :mark: The most badass Shichibukai and Supernova. Also one of my many anime crushes. :side: I'm glad someone else in here knows and likes him.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Gotta agree to disagree here. I'm a huge bodybuilding fan love and respect that sport. Also big into nutrition and diet as well and from a bodybuilding fan standpoint it's not even close.



Actually I think Dean is the same size as Roman (or slightly lower)
I've seen people say they were amazed because Dean was the same size as Roman.
Dean has a posture that looks like he is lower than he looks.

In addition Dean has a thinner waistline that Roman, so it seems that Roman is more muscular.


----------



## DareDevil

So, we're talking about sizes? We all know that Dean is the biggest one. 8*D


----------



## SóniaPortugal

In this Wrestlemania I just want to know about:

Bray vs Cena

The Shield match

Diva match

And for the first time in my life I want that Triple H win a match (just for fun :yes)

:topic: I Love John Cena 
This guy would make an excellent Heel


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> Although, Roman's pic is in black and white and Orton is in full color so it is hard to tell in those two particular pics as far as Randy vs. Roman in terms of "size" goes Randy is slimmer/taller than Reigns while Roman is thicker. Looking at those two Randy has the slim/model type physique and Roman the thicker/football player physique in terms of intimidation Roman wins.


It always kills me when people try to invalidate Reigns size by posting older pics of him when he was obviously smaller than he is now.

I can't believe people are still arguing over the poll results. WWE shows what it wants to show. If they want you to believe that 80% of the people chose Reigns then that's what they'll post. Don't really care one way or the other. All I care about is The Shield going over Kane and NAO at Mania.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> I am bad because I prefer Dean...OK
> 
> The problem was not the winner.
> I wanted to see Roman vs Kane
> The problem was the numbers (80%, seriously?) 8*D


You're not a bad poster because you prefer Dean, if anything that's one of your more redeeming qualities. You're just a terrible poster in general. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> All I care about is The Shield going over Kane and NAO at Mania.


you and me both. i do think something is gonna happen on that match that will make everyone go like "huh?"


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> you and me both. i do think something is gonna happen on that match that will make everyone go like "huh?"


Exactly. It's going to be one of those "huh? why did the WWE do that? Did they really think that was going to make sense?" kind of moments.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. It's going to be one of those "huh? why did the WWE do that? Did they really think that was going to make sense?" kind of moments.


Maybe they'l pull TNA and have Kane go through the ring and emerge as Big Red Monster.. though that sounds so ridiculous that even WWE officials would go "dafuq did we just witness?"


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I haven't watch Raw yet but I've seen the poll and :lol SO MUCH BULLSHIT

You know I'm Ambrose gal, but tbh I'm not so pissed off about him getting the least but its absolutely stupid to do the dirty on Rollins like that. He is so solid in the ring that is unbelievable when they pull crap like that. At least make it a little tighter - fucking hell! fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Maybe they'l pull TNA and have Kane go through the ring and emerge as Big Red Monster.. though that sounds so ridiculous that even WWE officials would go "dafuq did we just witness?"


What I'm thinking where they should go with this storyline is that Shield beats KANO at mania and that Trips and Daniel Bryan match should be no disqualification. So Trips brings out the sledge hammer with Bryan's back turned and Shield intercedes and triple power bombs Trips and Bryan gets the pin. So then we have a Shield vs The Authority storyline post mania.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> What I'm thinking where they should go with this storyline is that Shield beats KANO at mania and that Trips and Daniel Bryan match should be no disqualification. So Trips brings out the sledge hammer with Bryan's back turned and Shield intercedes and triple power bombs Trips and Bryan gets the pin. So then we have a Shield vs The Authority storyline post mania.


That sounds like something that would be great to see.

You can still get same outcome even without the no DQ stip.. just have a knocked out ref and then shield merges.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> You're not a bad poster because you prefer Dean, if anything that's one of your more redeeming qualities. *You're just a terrible poster in general*. Sorry for the confusion.


OK...Than You 

This praise is because of my English?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> That sounds like something that would be great to see.
> 
> You can still get same outcome even without the no DQ stip.. just have a knocked out ref and then shield merges.


Oh yeah I forgot how fragile those referees are :lol One little push and they are knocked out for 20 mins and the ones in the back never see the footage and just count.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot how fragile those referees are :lol One little push and they are knocked out for 20 mins and the ones in the back never see the footage and just count.


They are more fragile than my toothpicks :side:


----------



## Wynter

Zero be doing the most :lol
Be a Star, bitch 

Sonia is going to rip your ass one day :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok I really and really don't think that poll was rigged. I could go on all day why Reigns getting 80% isn't anything to be surprised about but yeah- I see why he got it.

Now, I'm more concerned about Kane/NAO not getting one up on The Shield. They better not be beating the boys at Mania. They have a combined age of 150 FFS fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero be doing the most :lol
> Be a Star, bitch
> 
> Sonia is going to rip your ass one day :lol


Be a Star my ass. I don't sweat the small stuff (or people in this case.)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok I really and really don't think that poll was rigged. I could go on all day why Reigns getting 80% isn't anything to be surprised about but yeah- I see why he got it.
> 
> Now, I'm more concerned about Kane/NAO not getting one up on The Shield. They better not be beating the boys at Mania. They have a combined age of 150 FFS fpalm


If they win, the heat that they will get :lol and the fact it would make zero sense. But of course this is the WWE :side:


----------



## Wynter

NAO and Kane beating Shield at Mania :side:

Who would have thought months ago, that would be a possibility :lmao

And after the beauty of Shield/Wyatts no less. 

Sidenote: so sad I have nowhere to express my love for everything John Cena last night 

Dat promo and segment with the Wyatts :banderas
Sonia! Mark out with me  lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I really don't think even diehard Shield fans (like us fine people :side are THAT excited for this match. We just want The Shield to beat up those old men and win so they better give it to us :lol

No heel turns or backstabbing on that night please.

EDIT: Finally Wynter on board the John Cena appreciation train :lol I have been enjoying his work greatly since Summerslam other than his Orton matches. This week and especially the last with him being tied up in the ropes with the sheep mask- it really does a lot to put Bray over.

Of course he could undo it all at Mania but we'll see :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah I really don't think even diehard Shield fans (like us fine people :side are THAT excited for this match. We just want The Shield to beat up those old men and win so they better give it to us :lol
> 
> No heel turns or backstabbing on that night please.


Exactly. Just Dean head bobbing and dancing to that music in his head. Hope Seth doesn't grow the beard back.


----------



## Wynter

Told Pastor Bray he was going to walk different after he puts his foot up his ass :lmao

They really turned the Cena/Wyatt feud around after he no sold Bray the first week.


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Told Pastor Bray he was going to walk different after he puts his foot up his ass :lmao
> 
> They really turned the Cena/Wyatt feud around after he no sold Bray the first week.


Which is good coz it would be terrible if he'd no sell his promos every week -.-

There's few matches i look forward in mania.. just shame the buildup wasn't the best they could do.


----------



## Tru365

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, it was definitely rigged :lol
> 
> I was rooting hard for Seth although I knew Roman had it in the bag from the jump.
> I just didn't expect for WWE to go balls to the wall with the percentages :lmao
> 
> Did they forget that Seth has been showing out in the ring lately and is receiving so much love now?
> 
> They over did that percentage a bit :lol


THIS!!!!


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Now, if we were able swap the Shield's loss to Wyatts at EC to Mania, that would be a perfect loss. It was more of a passing the stable torch moment and just felt right. It was a logical and beautifully done loss for the boys.
> We received an all out war, the boys went down like the Warriors they are and Wyatts were solidified as the new top heel stable.
> 
> It was perfection. It would have felt even grander at a big event like Mania.
> 
> Unless that loss leads to Shield vs Authority somehow, I really don't want the boys losing to Kane/NAO lol
> 
> It just feels so cheap considering all the amazing options we had before.


Oh, those lovely EC feels. It was an ideal match.

It really should have gone on til Mania, with this completely united Shield having a go at the Wyatts one more time to prove which stable was better.



Banez said:


> Maybe they'l pull TNA and have Kane go through the ring and emerge as Big Red Monster.. though that sounds so ridiculous that even WWE officials would go "dafuq did we just witness?"


Eww, Banez. Gosh, I might just throw something at my screen if they do something insane like that :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> What I'm thinking where they should go with this storyline is that Shield beats KANO at mania and that Trips and Daniel Bryan match should be no disqualification. So Trips brings out the sledge hammer with Bryan's back turned and Shield intercedes and triple power bombs Trips and Bryan gets the pin. So then we have a Shield vs The Authority storyline post mania.


Makes sense. And reveal the Wyatts to be another pawn in Trips's plans and have them take the Shield out, then Dean backstabs them and instigates the breakup.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. Just Dean head bobbing and dancing to that music in his head. *Hope Seth doesn't grow the beard back.*


This is a Mania MUST.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah terrible go home show aside, I'm really excited for Daniel Bryan/HHH and the main event AND Cena/Wyatt. The Cena/Wyatt hype videos have been something special and it's almost 2 perfect opponents feuding with each other.

The Shield, yeah. Excited to see them but no fuckery please. Just let them look like monster faces.


----------



## tbp82

Jerry Lawler: "80% of the vote is that like a landslide."

JBL: "I think it's safe to call it that."


To those who think Roman getting 80% of the vote wasn't a big deal. Wonder why the announcers or more likely someone in the back felt the need to have them point it out?


----------



## mattheel

tylermoxreigns said:


> I haven't watch Raw yet but I've seen the poll and :lol SO MUCH BULLSHIT
> 
> You know I'm Ambrose gal, but tbh I'm not so pissed off about him getting the least but its absolutely stupid to do the dirty on Rollins like that. He is so solid in the ring that is unbelievable when they pull crap like that. At least make it a little tighter - fucking hell! fpalm


Yeah. Its not really a big deal because this is what the WWE does, but those numbers are for sure whack.

If this happened 2 or 3 months ago, I would have maybe believed the numbers. But Reigns has not been nearly as over recently (as he was a bit back) and that just reflects the work that Rollins and Dean have put in. You don't really hear any individual Reigns chants anymore. All 3 have been pretty much equal. If anything, Seth has gotten the biggest crowd pops over the past month or so. Theres just no way that the crowd reactions and the poll results should not correlate to some extent. The 80% was a bit much.

But...as someone pointed out, these polls serve as a WWE tool to try to put over who they want and its clear that the WWE has big plans for Roman.


----------



## HBK4LIFE

*Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

While the match itself was ok, the NAO & rest of the Shield came in to interrupt the match, my thoughts on last nights performance by Reigns was I would've liked to have seen more from him offensively, especially from grapple positions. We know he has great distant strikes, but I wanna see what kind of power moves he's has other than the Samoan drop(which I love). We know he's going on his on, and Ambrose & Rollins will tag together, so Reigns will need more grapple moves/power moves to be successful. I could be wrong on this, but what's your thoughts?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

Keeping The Shield together was a great move for the WWE. Reigns is not at all ready for his "superman" singles push yet, and it shows in his singles matches.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

Reigns can barely put on a 5 minute match without running out of ideas. He has a ton of work to do before he can ever be a successful singles wrestler.

Right now he utilizes 5 moves basically, the various punches, kicks, a dropkick to the apron, a Samoan drop and the spear. The stuff in between these moves is filled out with more random punching which has no sense to it, he is just brawling because he doesn't know what else to do until it's time to do another one of his very few moves. 

A dominant power wrestler _needs _to have a method to the madness, see Brock Lesnar for example, otherwise he will end up looking weak as he has to sell more offense because he lacks his own. A power wrestler in general should be the one in control of the match-up and thus have plenty of offense to show off for the crowd in order to keep them interested.

It's sad to me that a man who can barely go 5 minutes is being considered for a push over men who could probably put on a 60-minute match and have the crowd interested in it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

mattheel said:


> Yeah. Its not really a big deal because this is what the WWE does, but those numbers are for sure whack.
> 
> If this happened 2 or 3 months ago, I would have maybe believed the numbers. But Reigns has not been nearly as over recently (as he was a bit back) and that just reflects the work that Rollins and Dean have put in. You don't really hear any individual Reigns chants anymore. All 3 have been pretty much equal. If anything, Seth has gotten the biggest crowd pops over the past month or so. Theres just no way that the crowd reactions and the poll results should not correlate to some extent. The 80% was a bit much.
> 
> But...as someone pointed out, these polls serve as a WWE tool to try to put over who they want and its clear that the WWE has big plans for Roman.


Yeah, I know the polls are rigged but they could've at least got Ambrose into double figures. By giving him 15% and Rollins 25% Reigns would still get over half of the vote in 60% (yay i can do maths! :lol) 

I mean could you shit all over your US champ any more fpalm he couldn't even make it into double figures

Jesus.

Also I haven't got a problem with them putting over Reigns, he is a great talent, but don't make it at the expense of others.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

Onece again showed that Reigns is not ready for singles competion. Not that it is a bad thnig, just means more Shield.


----------



## Trublez

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

I really wanted Seth to go up against Kane. Reigns would have run out of offense real quick if Kane didn't have the upper hand throughout most of the match. He needs more moves to his arsenal.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

Reigns is the future of WWE, for better or worse, but that future is at least two years down the road. He's been in the ring with two solid performers (Kane and Bray Wyatt) and looked borderline lost in both cases. He looks great in six-man matches because Rollins and Ambrose can fill in the gaps in the story when Roman's thought process is limited to, "Uh...better punch him again. Yeah. Punch. Big punch. X + L2."


----------



## HBK4LIFE

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Reigns can barely put on a 5 minute match without running out of ideas. He has a ton of work to do before he can ever be a successful singles wrestler.
> 
> Right now he utilizes 5 moves basically, the various punches, kicks, a dropkick to the apron, a Samoan drop and the spear. The stuff in between these moves is filled out with more random punching which has no sense to it, he is just brawling because he doesn't know what else to do until it's time to do another one of his very few moves.
> 
> A dominant power wrestler _needs _to have a method to the madness, see Brock Lesnar for example, otherwise he will end up looking weak as he has to sell more offense because he lacks his own. A power wrestler in general should be the one in control of the match-up and thus have plenty of offense to show off for the crowd in order to keep them interested.
> 
> It's sad to me that a man who can barely go 5 minutes is being considered for a push over men who could probably put on a 60-minute match and have the crowd interested in it.


Exactly. Its the same moves he does when he's in tag matches, or if he's on the outside acting as a manager to Rollins & Ambrose. I need to see more from him.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

Solid match my only gripe is he needs more punches and more speed on the punches.

I've posted this before and I'll keep positing it. Reigns style needs to mimic that of the attitude era Rock/Austin. Punch Punch Punch and more Punches. Last night was a little taste of that. He threw his punches in a Hulk Hogan style I'd like to see those speed up a little more Rock/Austin. Think his matches go basically like Rock matches went. Come in punch, punch, punch, reverse take some heat from the other guy, block a punch punch punch maybe Samoan drop clothlines etc...take some heat from other guy, punch punch punch.....hits his big moves apron dropkick, samoan drop...kick out punch back and forth leading to superman punch and spear...theres your match. Very simliar to The Rock/Austin attitude era.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Reigns can barely put on a 5 minute match without running out of ideas. He has a ton of work to do before he can ever be a successful singles wrestler.
> 
> Right now he utilizes 5 moves basically, the various punches, kicks, a dropkick to the apron, a Samoan drop and the spear. The stuff in between these moves is filled out with more random punching which has no sense to it, he is just brawling because he doesn't know what else to do until it's time to do another one of his very few moves.
> 
> A dominant power wrestler _needs _to have a method to the madness, see Brock Lesnar for example, otherwise he will end up looking weak as he has to sell more offense because he lacks his own. A power wrestler in general should be the one in control of the match-up and thus have plenty of offense to show off for the crowd in order to keep them interested.
> 
> It's sad to me that a man who can barely go 5 minutes is being considered for a push over men who could probably put on a 60-minute match and have the crowd interested in it.



Probably gonna regret this but how is that any different than Hogan, Rock, or Austin. Like I said in a previous post my only gripe with last night is Reigns needs to throw more punches and faster punches like The Rock did. It amazes me by how many people criticize Reigns for lack of moves yet don't realize that the 3 biggest stars in WWE history Hogan, Rock, and Austin were just as limited in thier moveset. (WCW Austin had more moves but he became a pure brawler during his main event run)


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



HBK4LIFE said:


> Exactly. Its the same moves he does when he's in tag matches, or if he's on the outside acting as a manager to Rollins & Ambrose. I need to see more from him.


Might I ask why you need to see more from him? Did a lack of moveset hold back the biggest stars of all-time like Austin/Rock/Hogan/Andre?


----------



## NeyNey

I would've voted for Reigns. 8*D
No particular reason, just wanted to see Kane vs. Reigns.
Don't care that much about rigged 80% or not.

Ambrose going apeshit on the ropes and backstage segment of excellence... :lenny :lenny :banderas



Quoth the Raven said:


> EDIT: Finally Wynter on board the John Cena appreciation train :lol I have been enjoying his work greatly since Summerslam other than his Orton matches. This week and especially the last with him being tied up in the ropes with the sheep mask- it really does a lot to put Bray over.


He was awesome on RAW last night. Enjoyed his work very much. :lol 
When he came slowly into the light with the mask on, also a rare moment to see him with different clothes.. Nice backstage promo, too. :agree:

(Last paragraph self-deletion in 3..2...1..)


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

He's improving a lot and really fast. He got a relatively decent match (albeit a short one) out of Kane at this point in his career and that in itself is worth celebrating at this point. He has a few very entertaining spots and as over-dramatic as his screams and posturing are - the whole thing works for him. 

It's sad that the best 3 workers in the company are being put in a match which has the potential of being the worst match on a short card, but at this point The Shield by themselves are good enough to put on a classic with a bunch of brooms. 

Yah. I was happy with Reigns' showing today. Bray has over-taken him in terms of being able to put on a full singles match, but I'm ok with how slowly they're bringing up Reigns now. He's still not there yet but in a year or so, I think he should be good enough to have decent singles matches in the upper card. 

The Shield needs to stay together for another year at least.


----------



## Loading....

SóniaPortugal said:


> I am bad because I prefer Dean...OK
> 
> The problem was not the winner.
> I wanted to see Roman vs Kane
> The problem was the numbers (80%, seriously?) 8*D



Bad because of Dean? You are generally an absolutely horrendous poster! You always write these unreasonably obstinate anti-Reigns - pro-dean rested narratives in a manner that I associate with a kid continuously stating that it likes "pink" and hates "green". 

*Prepares that Superman punch*


----------



## Bushmaster

tbp82 said:


> Jerry Lawler: "80% of the vote is that like a landslide."
> 
> JBL: "I think it's safe to call it that."
> 
> 
> To those who think Roman getting 80% of the vote wasn't a big deal. Wonder why the announcers or more likely someone in the back felt the need to have them point it out?


Getting that much is a big deal. That's why they had him win by a huge margin, if I was watching WWE for the first time and saw him win it by getting 80% of the vote I'd automatically think that this dude is the real deal, the obvious best out of the group.


Not excited for the match at mania for a couple reasons which is sad. The Shield getting beatdown and their revenge were amazing to watch and had me excited but last night was so meh I'm not anymore. Plus the fact that I have no idea if they can have one of their great Shield matches with these guys. I'd be ok if it were like Taker and Lesnar with a shit build but great match but NAO can't really go in the ring.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

Terrible match, as said, it proves Reigns isn't ready to be shoved down our throats. If they try, it'll end up exactly like Sheamus and Del Rio.


----------



## rakija

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

The match was decent. Although, the reason could be because it was short (because of the interference by NAO & Shield)


----------



## NO!

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



tbp82 said:


> Might I ask why you need to see more from him? Did a lack of moveset hold back the biggest stars of all-time like Austin/Rock/Hogan/Andre?


Rock and Austin made up for it by knowing how to work a match. The way they interacted with the crowd every time they stepped into the ring, the stories they told, their facial expressions, charisma, etc. Let's not put Reigns in that list just yet. If anything, Bray Wyatt is much closer to that level than Reigns is.

I'm not going to judge last night's match though. I'm not sure if it even lasted 5 minutes. I thought it was okay for a big man match. Probably would've been shit if it went to 10 minutes or something. I think Reigns will be alright if they don't rush him.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> Be a Star my ass. *I don't sweat the small stuff (or people in this case*.)



Yes, I'm "small"
I'm Portuguese, so I'm short and proud 

Now serious, Please tell me that WWE will not breackup The Shield because of the one poll result :side: 

That's why the poll had that result fpalm


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



NO! said:


> Rock and Austin made up for it by knowing how to work a match. The way they interacted with the crowd every time they stepped into the ring, the stories they told, their facial expressions, charisma, etc. Let's not put Reigns in that list just yet. If anything, Bray Wyatt is much closer to that level than Reigns is.
> 
> I'm not going to judge last night's match though. I'm not sure if it even lasted 5 minutes. I thought it was okay for a big man match. Probably would've been shit if it went to 10 minutes or something.


Beat me to this. My opinion on Reigns' in-ring work has nothing to do with a "lack of moveset" its the fact that he does not understand how to use his moveset to tell a story and get the crowd interaction that a good match requires.

I am not knocking Reigns at all, that isn't a skill that people just know and takes time to learn/perfect. I am not saying he won't get there, but he is definitely not there yet.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

Wouldn't even call it a match. Was it even 5 minutes?


----------



## NeyNey

GUYS :lmao :lmao :lmao

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-divas/the-steamiest-day-off-ever-photos



Spoiler:  Fandango day off







































































































































































Imagine if they do something like that with the Shield :lmao Holy SHIT :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Jerry Lawler: "80% of the vote is that like a landslide."
> 
> JBL: "I think it's safe to call it that."
> 
> 
> To those who think Roman getting 80% of the vote wasn't a big deal. Wonder why the announcers or more likely someone in the back felt the need to have them point it out?




This poll (planned by WWE) will be the reason of The Shield breackup :bs:


----------



## Deptford

aww Sonia being the babyface in this Sonia/Zero feud. 

Yall it wuz just a poll. They always do landslides no matter who it is. The winner always wins by like, at least 75 percent Iirc.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



A-C-P said:


> Beat me to this. My opinion on Reigns' in-ring work has nothing to do with a "lack of moveset" its the fact that he does not understand how to use his moveset to tell a story and get the crowd interaction that a good match requires.
> 
> I am not knocking Reigns at all, that isn't a skill that people just know and takes time to learn/perfect. I am not saying he won't get there, but he is definitely not there yet.


Actually, Reigns uses his moveset to tell a story. If your gripe with Reigns is not lack of moveset then there really is no gripe with Reigns. Because on a basic level of how to tell a story in the ring Reigns has that part down. Is he at a Rock level yet no. But, that is the direction he's headed. Would like to see him bring more punches with a fast pace and then he's on his way.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> GUYS :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-divas/the-steamiest-day-off-ever-photos
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Fandango day off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if they do something like that with the Shield :lmao Holy SHIT :lmao


Saw those on tumblr. :banderas

Man I would love to see a version with our Shield boys.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



NO! said:


> Rock and Austin made up for it by knowing how to work a match. The way they interacted with the crowd every time they stepped into the ring, the stories they told, their facial expressions, charisma, etc. Let's not put Reigns in that list just yet. If anything, Bray Wyatt is much closer to that level than Reigns is.
> 
> I'm not going to judge last night's match though. I'm not sure if it even lasted 5 minutes. I thought it was okay for a big man match. Probably would've been shit if it went to 10 minutes or something. I think Reigns will be alright if they don't rush him.


e
I'm not putting Reiegns in that list yet but that is the style he should be headed. Basically, his matches should be like Rock/Austin attitude era. Also how does Reigns not ineract with the crowd? The flexing, the screams these are all things that are interacting with the crowd. The punching the fist to the ground when he's on a roll is straight from the school of ncaa basketball smacking the floor to get the crowd hype.


----------



## Banez

Calabrose said:


> Saw those on tumblr. :banderas
> 
> Man I would love to see a version with our Shield boys.


i think you all would die if you'd see a shield version of that :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Loading.... said:


> Bad because of Dean? You are generally an absolutely horrendous poster! You always write these unreasonably obstinate anti-Reigns - pro-dean rested narratives in a manner that I associate with a kid continuously stating that it likes "pink" and hates "green".
> 
> *Prepares that Superman punch*


Roman is not ready, and WWE is overreacting in his push
I also criticize if WWE had give Dean one superpush and he was not ready


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



tbp82 said:


> Actually, Reigns uses his moveset to tell a story. If your gripe with Reigns is not lack of moveset then there really is no gripe with Reigns. Because on a basic level of how to tell a story in the ring Reigns has that part down. Is he at a Rock level yet no. But, that is the direction he's headed. Would like to see him bring more punches with a fast pace and then he's on his way.


Yeh, if all of Reigns' matches are going to be 5 minutes then I would have no gripe with him. To get to the level where the WWE, seems to, want him at, he needs to be able to put on longer than 5 minute matches at that level.

I am sure he will eventually get there, but he is not there yet. My only point is that I am glad they are keeping The Shield together b/c Reigns just isn't ready for the "superman" singles push yet. So since the WWE isn't giving him that push yet, then yes, I really have no gripe.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Banez said:


> i think you all would die if you'd see a shield version of that :lol


I'd die happy. :ambrose3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> GUYS :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-divas/the-steamiest-day-off-ever-photos
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Fandango day off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if they do something like that with the Shield :lmao Holy SHIT :lmao


Omg this is an awful april fool, how dare they :lol

waits impatiently for Shield pics


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



tbp82 said:


> Probably gonna regret this but how is that any different than Hogan, Rock, or Austin. Like I said in a previous post my only gripe with last night is Reigns needs to throw more punches and faster punches like The Rock did. It amazes me by how many people criticize Reigns for lack of moves yet don't realize that the 3 biggest stars in WWE history Hogan, Rock, and Austin were just as limited in thier moveset. (WCW Austin had more moves but he became a pure brawler during his main event run)





tbp82 said:


> Might I ask why you need to see more from him? Did a lack of moveset hold back the biggest stars of all-time like Austin/Rock/Hogan/Andre?












Besides Austin & Rock having atleast 5 times as many regular moves in their arsenal than Roman Reigns, obviously the issue is not his moveset alone_ but_ the fact that he can't work an interesting match with the moves that he has because the intervals between his moves make no sense. He is essentially just nervously waiting do his next spot while doing random brawling.

Also Reigns is pushed as a powerhouse wrestler in the manner of Brock Lesnar and Bill Goldberg, men who made their mark by having high impact moves which made the crowd go wild. Reigns only has three significant power moves, the Superman punch, the Samoan drop and the Spear. Are you seriously trying to say that he shouldn't add regular suplexes, slams and maybe a power bomb among the moves that he does?


----------



## Banez

Calabrose said:


> I'd die happy. :ambrose3


Yes you all would die on thirst :lol


----------



## Victermone

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

One good thing I've noticed about Reigns is that he's a pretty good seller. I think more moves will come with time but it seems overstating to say he looks 'lost' in the ring, although I suppose its subjective.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Besides Austin & Rock having atleast 5 times as many regular moves in their arsenal than Roman Reigns, obviously the issue is not his moveset alone_ but_ the fact that he can't work an interesting match with the moves that he has because the intervals between his moves make no sense. He is essentially just nervously waiting do his next spot while doing random brawling.
> 
> Also Reigns is pushed as a powerhouse wrestler in the manner of Brock Lesnar and Bill Goldberg, men who made their mark by having high impact moves which made the crowd go wild. Reigns only has three significant power moves, the Superman punch, the Samoan drop and the Spear. Are you seriously trying to say that he shouldn't add regular suplexes, slams and maybe a power bomb among the moves that he does?



He could add regular suplexes, slams, and a power bomb but are they necessary? Not really. Reigns problem is more in timing and pacing. That will come as he gets in more singles work. The problem is that most here are just not wanting Reigns pushed at all because you can't have it both ways. You can't state a match proves that Reigns isn't ready for a singles push and then in the same breath say keep him in tag matches. He can only improve on his timing and pacing in singles matches by actually working singles matches. His push is not about breaking up The Shield he can get the same push whether or not he's in a group with Dean and Seth or not. You can keep him in The Shield and still give him singles matches. The Four Horsemen, The NWO, The Nation of Domination, DX, Evolution all had singles wrestlers. Think about it like this how does a basketball player improve his outside shooting by practicing his outside shooting then when he gets the opportunity he takes the outside shot in a game. House Shows should be Roman Reigns practice he's got to start being put in singles matches there and then he can show his timing and pacing improvements in the game which is Raw, Smackdown, PPVs etc.


----------



## Mr. I

NeyNey said:


> GUYS :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-divas/the-steamiest-day-off-ever-photos
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Fandango day off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if they do something like that with the Shield :lmao Holy SHIT :lmao


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*

Found the match quite awkward to watch, Reigns offence is just a couple of punches before setting up to do his 5 signature moves. Right now he just doesn't know how to work a match and its a good thing the shield are sticking together because Reigns will just get exposed if he went on a singles run.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman is not ready, and WWE is overreacting in his push
> I also criticize if WWE had give Dean one superpush and he was not ready


"Roman is not ready"...........Ok so how does WWE get Roman ready?


----------



## Set For Seth

tbp82 said:


> "Roman is not ready"...........Ok so how does WWE get Roman ready?


I guess giving him more time to learn how to wrestle? /kanyeshrug


----------



## Victermone

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



tbp82 said:


> He could add regular suplexes, slams, and a power bomb but are they necessary? Not really. Reigns problem is more in timing and pacing. That will come as he gets in more singles work. The problem is that most here are just not wanting Reigns pushed at all because you can't have it both ways. You can't state a match proves that Reigns isn't ready for a singles push and then in the same breath say keep him in tag matches. He can only improve on his timing and pacing in singles matches by actually working singles matches. His push is not about breaking up The Shield he can get the same push whether or not he's in a group with Dean and Seth or not. You can keep him in The Shield and still give him singles matches. The Four Horsemen, The NWO, The Nation of Domination, DX, Evolution all had singles wrestlers. Think about it like this how does a basketball player improve his outside shooting by practicing his outside shooting then when he gets the opportunity he takes the outside shot in a game. House Shows should be Roman Reigns practice he's got to start being put in singles matches there and then he can show his timing and pacing improvements in the game which is Raw, Smackdown, PPVs etc.


This is spot on and your point should be posed to all who keep harping on "Reigns should be kept in the Shield or he will be exposed". Is Reigns going to get better by doing tag matches or is he going to get better by working singles matches? The answer is obvious.


----------



## tbp82

Set For Seth said:


> I guess giving him more time to learn how to wrestle? /kanyeshrug


Ok.........I'm with you so far. Now to get Roman better in singles matches WWE needs to do what?


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah, I know the polls are rigged but they could've at least got Ambrose into double figures. By giving him 15% and Rollins 25% Reigns would still get over half of the vote in 60% (yay i can do maths! :lol)
> 
> I mean could you shit all over your US champ any more fpalm he couldn't even make it into double figures
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> Also I haven't got a problem with them putting over Reigns, he is a great talent, but don't make it at the expense of others.


Look at you being all proud!  You do Math better than I do. I'm not in love with how WWE treats Dean ever since trying to use Dean's 'supposed' jealousy of Roman as the catalyst to break up The Shield. They slowly chipped away at what put him over in the first place.

Then the commentators, especially JBL. Go out of their way to undermine him on commentary whenever they can, they don't build him up anymore. 


WWE has a bad habit of portraying their Talent in a one-dimensional, grabbing onto one aspect of their personality/gimmick and beating it to death. Fandango's a prime example. Hussey's so good, loved him on NXT. He has a smarmy, yet surprisingly lovable charm. Yet what did they do? They stuck him with a dancing gimmick, but last night HHH said the fans abandoned him. Um no... y'all didn't build the dude properly. 


That's why I'm scared for Dean. This singing on him about being 'whacked-out' and wild, instead of talking about him being smart, even devious and calculated. That would at least show him being the shrewd little beastie tat he is .



I knew ish was up when they dropped he ball on Dean/Bray VERBAL confrontations. The promos and plotting against each other would've kicked the feud up to even another level! At the time, when they were still pushing Roman hard. They, just my opinion, opted out of that route to focus on Reigns being the 'leader' of the group. 



They definitely dropped the ball in that aspect.


----------



## Bushmaster

Tru365 said:


> Look at you being all proud!  You do Math better than I do. I'm not in love with how WWE treats Dean ever since trying to use Dean's 'supposed' jealousy of Roman as the catalyst to break up The Shield. They slowly chipped away at what put him over in the first place.
> 
> Then the commentators, especially JBL. Go out of their way to undermine him on commentary whenever they can, they don't build him up anymore.
> 
> 
> WWE has a bad habit of portraying their Talent in a one-dimensional, grabbing onto one aspect of their personality/gimmick and beating it to death. Fandango's a prime example. Hussey's so good, loved him on NXT. He has a smarmy, yet surprisingly lovable charm. Yet what did they do? They stuck him with a dancing gimmick, but last night HHH said the fans abandoned him. Um no... y'all didn't build the dude properly.
> 
> 
> That's why I'm scared for Dean. This singing on him about being 'whacked-out' and wild, instead of talking about him being smart, even devious and calculated. That would at least show him being the shrewd little beastie tat he is .
> 
> 
> 
> I knew ish was up when they dropped he ball on Dean/Bray VERBAL confrontations. The promos and plotting against each other would've kicked the feud up to even another level! At the time, when they were still pushing Roman hard. They, just my opinion, opted out of that route to focus on Reigns being the 'leader' of the group.
> 
> 
> 
> They definitely dropped the ball in that aspect.


Great Post :clap

I remember when Shield vs Wyatts was officially going to happen, most of us were excited for Dean and Bray confrontations and sadly it never happened. Could you imagine those 2 in the ring going at eachother verbally :banderas

Such a shame WWE had to change alot because Shield vs Wyatts could have been one of the Mania main events if booked properly. Now we have Corporate Kane and the Corporate Outlaws.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



Victermone said:


> This is spot on and your point should be posed to all who keep harping on "Reigns should be kept in the Shield or he will be exposed". Is Reigns going to get better by doing tag matches or is he going to get better by working singles matches? The answer is obvious.


It's a double standard nothing more nothing less. Here's another example Roman is not ready for a singles push keep The Shield together then when Roman gets all the camara time during The Shield's entrances Roman gets put in the middle of The Shield trio and gets to talk and close down the promos they get mad why does the camara stay on Roman. But, wait isn't that what they wanted to keep The Shield together? No that's not what they want. This is what they want they want Dean pushed to the moon Seth pushed to the moon and Roman working within the group but taking every loss and basically taking a backseat to Dean and Seth.


----------



## A-C-P

tbp82 said:


> Ok.........I'm with you so far. Now to get Roman better in singles matches WWE needs to do what?


Exactly what they are doing. Keep The Shield together and allow Reigns to have singles matches as build to angles involving the entire Shield, like they did last night on Raw.

I am shocked as hell that I can actually say the WWE is handling Reigns correctly, b/c that is usually not the case. Reigns will slowly get better, and slowly get more over with the crowds, so when the WWE actually does put his "superman" singles push into effect Reigns will be ready to handle it and will have the ability to stay over, and avoid the risk of flopping like the face push for Sheamus did.


----------



## tbp82

A-C-P said:


> Exactly what they are doing. Keep The Shield together and allow Reigns to have singles matches as build to angles involving the entire Shield, like they did last night on Raw.
> 
> I am shocked as hell that I can actually say the WWE is handling Reigns correctly, b/c that is usually not the case. Reigns will slowly get better, and slowly get more over with the crowds, so when the WWE actually does put his "superman" singles push into effect Reigns will be ready to handle it and will have the ability to stay over, and avoid the risk of flopping like the face push for Sheamus did.


After reading the above post I think we're close to being on the same page. Our ideas of a "superman push" are just different. In my opinion winning all of your matches and never taking a clean loss still constitutes a "superman push" I think and please correct me if I am wrong your idea of a "superman push" is Reigns being put in main event matches and winning the WWE World Title. I think Reigns should be being groomed right now for an Intercontinental or a US Title run where he wins the belt and defends it on a regurlar basis (Key here is not put the belt on the shelf like they've done with Dean). But, Reigns going on a singles run with a mid-card belt where he doesn't ever take a clean loss to me would still be a "superman push"


----------



## Tru365

NeyNey said:


> GUYS :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-divas/the-steamiest-day-off-ever-photos
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Fandango day off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if they do something like that with the Shield :lmao Holy SHIT :lmao


Gosh Hussey's hot! And such a damn goof 

Yes please! To the Shield posing off. Trying to think of ideas. What are you thinking? All 3 together or separate shoots? 

What would make my day. Me being there when they put the idea of the shoot to them. I can already hear Seth, "What?! C'mon man!"


The moaning and complaining would be so cute .


----------



## Frico

Ideally I'd have Roman do the surprise turn on Rollins and Ambrose. Bold prediction I know. Whether it happens at WM or after is fine, so long as it does. I'd have him as The Authority's new silent enforcer (he gets less talk time anyway but can talk on occasion). He'd be the guy the need to take out people whenever needed. Meanwhile, Rollins and Ambrose are a face tag team for the time being. (Rollins shouldn't be heel again as his moveset has face written all over it). 

A few months passes give or take and Reigns (hopefully by then) will have more singles matches under his belt and display certain improvements. He also starts to defy The Authority's orders (keeping a badass edge to himself/going lone wolf instead of the goofy happy smiley face like a Cena or Sheamus and also catching the audience's attention by allowing them to feel a turn coming) and eventually the breaking point is reached and Spears break loose left and right! Most likely leading to a feud between HHH/Reigns with Reigns now getting the full support of people in the process.

After a decent tag title reign as top faces, Ambrose turns on Rollins and thus a feud emulating their solid FCW run is started and we're given a series of matches between the two. VOLIA! Reigns and Rollins reach top face potential while Ambrose finally gets to show why he's such a natural heel. (as we've already seen but this would now be full throttle) Everyone's happy. 

Yay or nay? 8*D


----------



## Tru365

SoupBro said:


> Great Post :clap
> 
> I remember when Shield vs Wyatts was officially going to happen, most of us were excited for Dean and Bray confrontations and sadly it never happened. Could you imagine those 2 in the ring going at eachother verbally :banderas
> 
> Such a shame WWE had to change alot because Shield vs Wyatts could have been one of the Mania main events if booked properly. Now we have Corporate Kane and the Corporate Outlaws.


Thanks 

I agree with you wholeheartedly. The verbal sparring could've been epic! What's the phrase? 'Like, recognizes like." The both think on a similar wavelength, maybe that's why Dean and Bray can't stand each other. 


I will give WWE Creative credit, I liked that during the Shield/Wyatt feud, they had these little physical moments of confrontation between them. Bray liked to push Dean's buttons, to get him to react to him. I was even hopeful seeing the pics from recent dark matches, where Dean confronted Bray, I was hopeful that they'd pick up where they left off and have the boys feud with the Wyatts again but alas... seems that's the very least on hold. *Sigh*


----------



## midnightmischief

NeyNey said:


> GUYS :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-divas/the-steamiest-day-off-ever-photos
> 
> Imagine if they do something like that with the Shield :lmao Holy SHIT :lmao



I would die and go to heaven...

:damn



A-C-P said:


> Exactly what they are doing. Keep The Shield together and allow Reigns to have singles matches as build to angles involving the entire Shield, like they did last night on Raw.
> 
> I am shocked as hell that I can actually say the WWE is handling Reigns correctly, b/c that is usually not the case. Reigns will slowly get better, and slowly get more over with the crowds, so when the WWE actually does put his "superman" singles push into effect Reigns will be ready to handle it and will have the ability to stay over, and avoid the risk of flopping like the face push for Sheamus did.



I fully agree with you guys here, more singles matches to learn from experience... 2 problems though....

1. they need to put him with people he can learn from, not old washed up kane or simarly green up and comers...

2. any singles match he gets put in - people here still shit on saying 'hes not ready' - um really, kinda goes full circle right...

maybe do more of the singles matches in house shows etc and leave the tag-team ones for the tv so people don't complain all the time.

just my two cents... 



Tru365 said:


> Yes please! To the Shield posing off. Trying to think of ideas. What are you thinking? All 3 together or separate shoots?
> 
> What would make my day. Me being there when they put the idea of the shoot to them. I can already hear Seth, "What?! C'mon man!"
> 
> The moaning and complaining would be so cote .



I'm sure some fangirls out there would like all three in the shower together lol

oh to be a fly on the wall if they ever suggested it to them :lmao: :rko2 - couldn't find a good enough pic of the boys looking horrified so randy will have to do.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Match was not terrible by any means, and usually I'm not too kind on some of Reigns' singles matches. What are you guys talking about? :lol

His match against Bray was bad yes, here it was fine. For 3 minutes, what else would you want them to do? Reigns came in with a flurry to be cut off by Kane's boot, he sold well, he started getting his moves in before NAO interrupted. That's it. Someone please point out what was so terrible about that.


----------



## midnightmischief

Frico said:


> Ideally I'd have Roman do the surprise turn on Rollins and Ambrose. Bold prediction I know. Whether it happens at WM or after is fine, so long as it does. I'd have him as The Authority's new silent enforcer (he gets less talk time anyway but can talk on occasion). He'd be the guy the need to take out people whenever needed. Meanwhile, Rollins and Ambrose are a face tag team for the time being. (Rollins shouldn't be heel again as his moveset has face written all over it).
> 
> A few months passes give or take and Reigns (hopefully by then) will have more singles matches under his belt and display certain improvements. He also starts to defy The Authority's orders (keeping a badass edge to himself/going lone wolf instead of the goofy happy smiley face like a Cena or Sheamus and also catching the audience's attention by allowing them to feel a turn coming) and eventually the breaking point is reached and Spears break loose left and right! Most likely leading to a feud between HHH/Reigns with Reigns now getting the full support of people in the process.
> 
> After a decent tag title reign as top faces, Ambrose turns on Rollins and thus a feud emulating their solid FCW run is started and we're given a series of matches between the two. VOLIA! Reigns and Rollins reach top face potential while Ambrose finally gets to show why he's such a natural heel. (as we've already seen but this would now be full throttle) Everyone's happy.
> 
> Yay or nay? 8*D


good scenario there, maybe the 'breaking point' could be the authority want him to take out dean and seth... doesn't mean the team gets back together but shows that they are still good mates and it could tease a reunion once in a while to keep people guessing... then with dean turning on rollins (as above) reigns keeps trying to play the peacekeeper but eventually gets fed up with deans shit and leave the two to go at it... but backing up seth in his silent way...



@raven - I'm with you, I thought the match was ok... in fact I felt that just before the NAO came out that reigns was picking up the speed a bit and was dreading kane slowing it down again....


----------



## Deptford

ahhh when is all the argue of Roman ever going to stop it has been going on for so long now fpalm 

Orton wasn't ready when they pushed him and look at his matches from 04 and see what a little charisma can do to compensate for a lack of ring skills. :agree:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Because they need something to complain about. If Reigns had super powered over Kane the entire match it would have been " BAHGAWDDD!!! Stop shoving Reigns down our throats. Do you really expect us to believe that he can beat the big red monster. Wah wah wah." Some people will never give Reigns credit no matter what.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> "Roman is not ready"...........Ok so how does WWE get Roman ready?


Giving matchs with other wrestlers 
In house shows putting him in matches without Seth/Dean
Not the Superpush when he can not have an interesting match for 5 minutes.


----------



## Tru365

midnightmischief said:


> I would die and go to heaven...
> 
> :damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully agree with you guys here, more singles matches to learn from experience... 2 problems though....
> 
> 1. they need to put him with people he can learn from, not old washed up kane or simarly green up and comers...
> 
> 2. any singles match he gets put in - people here still shit on saying 'hes not ready' - um really, kinda goes full circle right...
> 
> maybe do more of the singles matches in house shows etc and leave the tag-team ones for the tv so people don't complain all the time.
> 
> just my two cents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some fangirls out there would like all three in the shower together lol
> 
> oh to be a fly on the wall if they ever suggested it to them :lmao: :rko2 - couldn't find a good enough pic of the boys looking horrified so randy will have to do.


LOLing at the triple teaming in the shower. If WWE even hinted at that, it would show that they know how to 'wink & nudge' at the audience


----------



## SóniaPortugal

My problem with Roman is that He is not ready, but the other two are.

I'm not saying to be WWE champions, but Seth and Dean are ready to have their matches alone, to have their stories alone.

And WWE is fuc***g their careers because their "project" is not ready

If WWE wants Roman to be the star, please do his training without fuc***g other careers.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13

I think Ambrose will be the one that everyone forgets about in 5 years. Reigns and Rollins will be standing tall.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Giving matchs with other wrestlers
> In house shows putting him in matches without Seth/Dean
> Not the Superpush when he can not have an interesting match for 5 minutes.


I don't understand this train of thought the "superpush" goes hand in hand with matches be it five minutes or 20 minutes. So lets not have him win 5 minute matches lets have him win 20 minute matches that's not a superpush?


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> My problem with Roman is that He is not ready, but the other two are.
> 
> I'm not saying to be WWE champions, but Seth and Dean are ready to have their matches alone, to have their stories alone.
> 
> And WWE is fuc***g their careers because their "project" is not ready
> 
> If WWE wants Roman to be the star, please do his training without fuc***g other careers.


Thank you for your honesty. I wish more here would do what you did and admit the problem is they hate seeing Roman being pushed ahead of the other two.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> I don't understand this train of thought the "superpush" goes hand in hand with matches be it five minutes or 20 minutes. So lets not have him win 5 minute matches lets have him win 20 minute matches that's not a superpush?


The problem is not the match last 5 or 20 minutes.
The problem is the quality of matches, or rather lack of it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Thank you for your honesty. I wish more here would do what you did and admit the problem is they hate seeing Roman being pushed ahead of the other two.


You did not understand anything of what I wrote.
I do not hate the Roman push, I just do not like is the way it is happening.
I just do not like the treatment that Seth/Dean are having


----------



## Divine Arion

Brief Shield promo. Straight and to the point. I think I would've liked it more if the Shield actually made fun of the NAO and Kane. But I guess they were limited on time since they had to squeeze SD tapings on that show too.

Regardless of whether or not the polls are rigged or not, I honestly was expecting Roman to win and it didn't bother me. He hasn't gotten the chance to be in a televised match since against the Rhodes brothers anyhow. It breaks my heart to say this, as he is my favorite of the group, I wasn't even surprised that Dean had the lowest score. If anything I was kind of surprised Seth's score wasn't a bit higher with the reaction he's been getting lately. 

The match was quite short and didn't really give a chance to really display much of anything other than some brief exchanges. I didn't think they were going to get very physical anyhow with Mania coming up. They sometimes try to keep physicality with some of the guys to a prevent injury before PPVs. 

I'm really hoping the Shield go over this Sunday. If they end up staying together, I would like to see them each branching off into singles matches more though. I want to see each one build to their respective characters so that when the breakup does happen, it'll have more force behind it. We'll just have to see how things go. 

And honestly, why don't they do more photoshoots like that?! Don't tease us like this, WWE! *cries*


----------



## Tru365

Woooow...


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> You did not understand anything of what I wrote.
> I do not hate the Roman push, I just do not like is the way it is happening.
> I just do not like the treatment that Seth/Dean are having


one for all, all for one?


----------



## Tru365

Keep forgetting to add quote in reply


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> one for all, all for one?


"... united we stand divided we fall." :agree:


I do not know if this is what you meant, but this is what I understood


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> "... united we stand divided we fall." :agree:
> 
> 
> I do not know if this is what you meant, but this is what I understood


yeah my point was that if 1 isn't ready i'm sure dean & seth are ok with it. They are a group afterall, so i'm sure they both understand. They are still all young so they got their careers just ahead of them.


----------



## Loading....

Cod Almighty! Will that Sonia-user just STFU! "I do not hate Roman Reigns, I hate the "superpush"" - Fool, you have ridiculed Roman Reigns in pretty much every way possible. You have even labelled him "ugly" and that you "do not understand the physical appeal" in a few of your posts... Stop this bullshitting and move on.


----------



## Bushmaster

I think Sonia like most people wanna see all 3 go on to do greater things. It's silly to call someone a hater because they think Dean or Seth are ready for bigger and better things now or deserve a great singles run. Always boggles my mind how it's almost a crime to prefer Seth or Dean who ARE more talented. Like I said, we all love the Shield. They were at their best when they were all truly equals. Don't wanna see any of these guys get released or in midcard hell in a few years.


You might need to calm down loading... Not sure why you're telling someone to stfu, everyone has their own opinion or view on things.


----------



## cindel25

So which one of ya'll partake in this April fools tomfoolery about The Shield getting a new theme song? 

Silly hoes. 

They already have one.....for me



Spoiler: new shield theme



www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDJu7r6OUvk












FLAWLESS HAIR knows what sup! :yum:


----------



## Deptford

Kane just isn't the best worker to put someone with if you want to make them look good in a singles match/push. 

Dean didn't exactly get a quality match out of their exchange either. Idk. It didn't matter who got the match, it would have been mediocre either way bc I don't remember the last time Kane had a not-mediocre match. 

Idk why he is their go-to guy with new talent. Bray had his first match with him too.


----------



## PUNKY

SoupBro said:


> I think Sonia like most people wanna see all 3 go on to do greater things. It's silly to call someone a hater because they think Dean or Seth are ready for bigger and better things now or deserve a great singles run. Always boggles my mind how it's almost a crime to prefer Seth or Dean who ARE more talented. Like I said, we all love the Shield. They were at their best when they were all truly equals. Don't wanna see any of these guys get released or in midcard hell in a few years.
> 
> 
> *You might need to calm down loading... Not sure why you're telling someone to stfu, everyone has their own opinion or view on things.*


yeah to be fair while we might not agree with what she's saying there's no need to tell her to stfu. 
also i think with _some_ of her posts there might be a bit of an obvious language barrier, maybe she's not meaning for things to come across as hateful as they sound etc (no offence intended btw sonia)

EDIT this is obviously intended for loading... i'm not saying you were swearing at her soup lol forgot to quote loading as well.


----------



## Loading....

SoupBro said:


> I think Sonia like most people wanna see all 3 go on to do greater things. It's silly to call someone a hater because they think Dean or Seth are ready for bigger and better things now or deserve a great singles run. Always boggles my mind how it's almost a crime to prefer Seth or Dean who ARE more talented. Like I said, we all love the Shield. They were at their best when they were all truly equals. Don't wanna see any of these guys get released or in midcard hell in a few years.
> 
> 
> You might need to calm down loading... Not sure why you're telling someone to stfu, everyone has their own opinion or view on things.


It's mind-boggling when a user ridicules a wrestler on a consistent basis yet deny it at the same time. 

She has labelled him "ugly", "terrible on mic", "Super Man punch is a useless move", "overrated spear" and more, just from memory alone, but no, "I only hate his super push".

*hoots* I'm always calm.

P.S - It's April Fools Day, I'm allowed to tell people to STFU.


----------



## Tru365

SoupBro said:


> I think Sonia like most people wanna see all 3 go on to do greater things. It's silly to call someone a hater because they think Dean or Seth are ready for bigger and better things now or deserve a great singles run. Always boggles my mind how it's almost a crime to prefer Seth or Dean who ARE more talented. Like I said, we all love the Shield. They were at their best when they were all truly equals. Don't wanna see any of these guys get released or in midcard hell in a few years.
> 
> 
> You might need to calm down loading... Not sure why you're telling someone to stfu, everyone has their own opinion or view on things.


Yessir! ALL of this. Or ma'am? Is it ma'am? LOL.


----------



## Frico

SoupBro said:


> I think Sonia like most people wanna see all 3 go on to do greater things. It's silly to call someone a hater because they think Dean or Seth are ready for bigger and better things now or deserve a great singles run. Always boggles my mind how it's almost a crime to prefer Seth or Dean who ARE more talented. Like I said, we all love the Shield. They were at their best when they were all truly equals. Don't wanna see any of these guys get released or in midcard hell in a few years.
> 
> 
> You might need to calm down loading... Not sure why you're telling someone to stfu, everyone has their own opinion or view on things.


----------



## Frico

So for the Saudi Arabia tour it's being advertised that Cena will team up with Rollins and Reigns to go against The Wyatt Family while Dean defends the US title against Rhodes and Ziggler.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Loading.... said:


> Cod Almighty! Will that Sonia-user just STFU! "I do not hate Roman Reigns, I hate the "superpush"" - Fool, you have ridiculed Roman Reigns in pretty much every way possible. You have even labelled him "ugly" and that you "do not understand the physical appeal" in a few of your posts... Stop this bullshitting and move on.


See you see the same thing that I do. Language barrier my ass. The same trick up here posting twitter rumours all the time about Dean and Renee which are totally false btw (Renee's bf is super adorable, fyi) from twitter and tumblr and then acting innocent when she gets called out on it. If she doesn't like Reigns then fine to each their own, just own it. But all of this backflipping is unnecessary, immature and most of all annoying.



cindel25 said:


> So which one of ya'll partake in this April fools tomfoolery about The Shield getting a new theme song?
> 
> Silly hoes.
> 
> They already have one.....for me
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: new shield theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAWLESS HAIR knows what sup! :yum:



Cindel that video ain't load but that gif tho :lol


----------



## dizzylizzy87

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because they need something to complain about. If Reigns had super powered over Kane the entire match it would have been " BAHGAWDDD!!! Stop shoving Reigns down our throats. Do you really expect us to believe that he can beat the big red monster. Wah wah wah." Some people will never give Reigns credit no matter what.



Agree. Its a double ended sword with Roman. No one ever seems to be happy. Its hard seeing a true and great wrestler unfold right before your eyes, hard to except for some I guess. They all are great & The Shield is the best thing in the WWE right now and in time they will each have their time as singles, just for heaven sake, not right now


----------



## midnightmischief

Frico said:


> So for the Saudi Arabia tour it's being advertised that Cena will team up with Rollins and Reigns to go against The Wyatt Family while Dean defends the US title against Rhodes and Ziggler.


April fools right??? lol


----------



## Frico

midnightmischief said:


> April fools right??? lol


Haha, nope. :

http://dailywrestlingnews.com/interesting-wwe-matches-booked-will-jake-speech-lesnar/


> Interesting WWE Matches Booked, Will Jake Have a Written Speech?, Lesnar
> 
> Posted by Eric Arrington  April 1, 2014  0 Comment
> 
> - As noted earlier, The Rock commented on Brock Lesnar’s UFC career and how it was cut short in a new FOXSports.com piece. Those comments actually came from the UFC network’s Fight Pass. They have a piece up on Lesnar with comments from Rock, Steve Austin and Jim Ross. This is why Ross was at UFC headquarters a few weeks back.
> 
> - NXT star Sami Zayn is being advertised for WWE’s tour of Saudi Arabia on April 17th, 18th and 19th. He is scheduled to face Alberto Del Rio. *Other matches advertised include Dolph Ziggler vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Dean Ambrose for the United States Title and The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns.*
> 
> - Jake Roberts noted in an interview that he will not have a written speech for the WWE Hall of Fame and will speak solely from the heart.


----------



## Tru365

midnightmischief said:


> April fools right??? lol


Ugh! I wish 

Saw the ads for it during last SmackDown. The European broadcast. I rolled my eyes... Hard.


----------



## Wynter

:mark: omg that Ziggler vs Cody vs Dean match should be so damn good :mark:

And it makes logical sense...somewhat. Both John and Shield have been targeted by the Wyatts.
That's a common enemy. Who else would be perfect for John to have team up with him than two guys who hated his current enemy?
They may even want a little revenge after that loss and beat down at EC.
So it's perfect.

Yeah, John go attacked by the Shield before but: "The enemy of my enemy, is my friend." :

Plus, I'm sure the fans are going to love the match. It should be a pretty great one actually.

John isn't incompetent in the ring like others like to say and you already know Wyatts/Shield can put on a clinic.
And I know many groan at the thought of Cena being anywhere near the Shield, but you know damn well John Cena giving the stamp of approval by teaming with the boys will sway some of his fans to cheer for them. 
Especially the kiddies. 

WWE testing out Sami Zayn too??? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HHHputmeover.jks

*Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

I want to start by saying I'm not a big fan of the shield and this isn't a thread saying that he's gonna take Roman Reigns push because we all know that won't happen but it just seems that after the royal rumble they have finally let his undoubted ring ability more of a focal point and now IMO has surpassed Dean Ambrose as the mouthpiece of the group ....... Still wish cole would stop calling him the architect though


----------



## TheHidden01

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

They have all had periods to stand out from the rest, Ambrose in the beginning, Reigns (moreso), and now Rollins.

I believe all three are talented and all three are being given a chance.

That said, Rollins has come along way on the mic but saying he's better than Ambrose is troll worthy.

TH


----------



## D.A.N.

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

Not yet, but he very well could.

It feels like all the steam is behind Roman Reigns right now because of his look.


----------



## mattheel

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*



TheHidden01 said:


> They have all had periods to stand out from the rest, Ambrose in the beginning, Reigns (moreso), and now Rollins.
> 
> I believe all three are talented and all three are being given a chance.
> 
> That said, Rollins has come along way on the mic but saying he's better than Ambrose is troll worthy.
> 
> TH


He didn't say that Rollins was better on the mic. He said that he became the mouth piece in recent weeks.

Are you saying that Dean has been getting more mic time the past month or so? Because he really hasn't. Rollins has pretty much been on the mic more...


----------



## TheHidden01

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*



mattheel said:


> He didn't say that Rollins was better on the mic. He said that he became the mouth piece in recent weeks.
> 
> Are you saying that Dean has been getting more mic time the past month or so? Because he really hasn't. Rollins has pretty much been on the mic more...


If you're going to call me out on mis-quoting at least get the quote right.

He said SURPASSED.

Surpassed - Verb - exceed; be greater than.

So I stand by my original statement.

TH


----------



## DareDevil

What's up? Anyone here :side:


----------



## Deptford

I don't like the idea of John teaming with seth and roman but it could be worse. 
I mean, they could be facing Kane and the NAO at wrestlemania or something fpalm 
whateva whateva I'm over it 


anyways. Dat Dean match. Shield basically making this tour even a tour at all :lol 

People think The Shield isn't getting pushed or people are getting buried and stuff but if you look at the roster and the direction of the WWE, it looks like they're near the top really. WWE has been becoming more wrestling oriented for a while now and The Shield has been the people to really be allowed to shine in that department more than anyone. 

I dunno. I think they're a much much bigger deal than people on here make them out to be. Everyone just wants everyone to Main Event Mania or be the face of the company. 

k Im done ranting but I was just thinking and stuff and you know it doesn't always happen that I have thoughts and stuff


----------



## Deptford

hey devil I'm here, come back! 

\(^_^)/ I hug anyway


----------



## truelove

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

Rollins is the best member of the shield since day 1... Always believed this and never will be proven wrong


----------



## Resist

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

At the moment he's the best of the three


----------



## HHHputmeover.jks

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*



TheHidden01 said:


> If you're going to call me out on mis-quoting at least get the quote right.
> 
> He said SURPASSED.
> 
> Surpassed - Verb - exceed; be greater than.
> 
> So I stand by my original statement.
> 
> TH


Surpassed as the mouthpiece pertains to the fact that he is in fact talking far more on behalf of the group since the royal rumble in no way did the paragraph intimate that he had become a superior mic worker than Ambrose ..... That still troll worthy ...:genius


----------



## Tambrose

SoupBro said:


> I think Sonia like most people wanna see all 3 go on to do greater things. It's silly to call someone a hater because they think Dean or Seth are ready for bigger and better things now or deserve a great singles run. Always boggles my mind how it's almost a crime to prefer Seth or Dean who ARE more talented. Like I said, we all love the Shield. They were at their best when they were all truly equals. Don't wanna see any of these guys get released or in midcard hell in a few years.
> 
> 
> You might need to calm down loading... Not sure why you're telling someone to stfu, everyone has their own opinion or view on things.



"You have to spread reputation around..." 

damn! Here have a pic of some rep instead :rep


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> hey devil I'm here, come back!
> 
> \(^_^)/ I hug anyway



HI DEPPIE!! 

\(^_^)/ Hug back, I thought there was no one in here.



Tambrose said:


> "You have to spread reputation around..."
> 
> damn! Here have a pic of some rep instead :rep


Soup always knows his shit. :agree:


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

I think all three will have world title reigns when all is said and done. Rollins and Ambrose could have an all-timer of a feud, with Rollins working as the Jeff Hardy-esque face.


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> HI DEPPIE!!
> 
> \(^_^)/ Hug back, I thought there was no one in here.



Hey Devil (and Dept), I'm here too sorta lol. I was gong to upload a pic of animals hugging but I'm a zombie right now, pain is making sleep elusive so just imagine a Shield hug pic (so we're still on topic lol).

Won't be hanging around too long though, this site uses up a lot of my download data apparently, and I'm on a budget being off of work atm :sad:


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

there just simply giving him his time to shine which is the smart thing to do rather than to just be showcasing 1 select member only
Rollins is getting his moment now 
Reigns gets his in between
Ambrose will have his although some may say he had his at the beginning


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

I wouldn't say he's surpasses either guy, although he's still a great talent. He's the worker of the group, Reigns is the big guy, brings the look and the intimidation factor, and Ambrose is the talker.


----------



## DareDevil

Tambrose said:


> Hey Devil (and Dept), I'm here too sorta lol. I was gong to upload a pic of animals hugging but I'm a zombie right now, pain is making sleep elusive so just imagine a Shield hug pic (so we're still on topic lol).
> 
> Won't be hanging around too long though, this site uses up a lot of my download data apparently, and I'm on a budget being off of work atm :sad:


 so you're leaving Tammy?


----------



## HHHputmeover.jks

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

Good points from everyone and maybe "surpassed " was the wrong wording ..... Perhaps more the fact that being that his more well rounded skill set was coming to the forefront of the group through his quality In ring performances and the fact that they have allowed him more mic time than Dean Ambrose recently which up until the Royal Rumble would not of been the case??


----------



## HBK4LIFE

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

I think Rollins is the best wrestler of the three.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

I must say this that Rollins has won me over more than Ambrose and especially Reigns. Reigns may have the look but i personally don't find him that appealing...Ambrose IMHO is better but Rollins is best of the three with a combo of mic skills and that ring skill ability!


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> so you're leaving Tammy?



Lol aww, well I lurk more than post anyways. Most of anything I think or have to say gets said by many others, so I don't have a lot to add to conversations  -I post just a bit here and there  Until my plan resets on the 15th though I have to try and visit sporadically.

Here, have my favourite shirtless Dean picture as cheer up gift lol


----------



## braajeri

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

* Ambrose = overrated by IWC. Decent mic work and a recently acquired decent body is all he has going for him. Blows chunks in the ring.
* Reigns = looks, very limited on mic, and horrible in the ring. 3 "awesome" moves is not enough.
* Rollins = good look (lose the two tone hair, so 2000s), great ring work, very decent mic skills. 

Rollins >>> Reigns > Ambrose


----------



## DareDevil

Tambrose said:


> Lol aww, well I lurk more than post anyways. Most of anything I think or have to say gets said by many others, so I don't have a lot to add to conversations  -I post just a bit here and there  Until my plan resets on the 15th though I have to try and visit sporadically.
> 
> Here, have my favourite shirtless Dean picture as cheer up gift lol


 Well that sucks. I hope you don't abandon this thread completely I really started to like you.
Thank you for the cheer up gift tho.


----------



## _Triple_H_

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

for me, when they started I was all for dean ambrose. Now I like seth much better. 

HHH is my fav but I never like the guys he pick. Batista, Sheamus, Roman.


----------



## tbp82

That Saudi Tour match may or may not happen. At the last house near me local ads has Randy Orton and The Shiel vs. Big Show and Bryan. The night of the show we got Dean vs. Big Show for US Title and Roman/Seth vs. Harper/Rowan.


----------



## DareDevil

To me it has always been

Seth= Ring
Ambrose= Character and mic.
Roman= Look. 

These are what they excel at, but that doesn't mean that the other lacks that specific trait, I hate how underrated Dean is in the ring, I hate how underrated Seth is on the mic, and I hate how underrated Roman is at both ring and mic.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*



braajeri said:


> * Ambrose = overrated by IWC. Decent mic work and a recently acquired decent body is all he has going for him. Blows chunks in the ring.


Just out of curiosity, you haven't enjoyed any of his singles matches? He hasn't had many, and for some reason they haven't given him the best opponents (Kane, Henry, Big E), but I've enjoyed his matches against Ziggler, Kingston, Punk, RVD, and The Undertaker, even though most of them were short. He's not as athletic as Rollins, but I'd say he accomplishes exactly what he seems to be aiming for. He wrestles a more psychology-oriented style, and I think he's mastered it. He's got all of the little details that capture people's attention down. He might not be the ring general that Rollins is, but I see him as more of a Mick Foley type. I also like that lariat that he started using. I remember watching Nigel McGuinness use it in ROH, so it brought back some good memories for me.


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> GUYS :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-divas/the-steamiest-day-off-ever-photos
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Fandango day off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if they do something like that with the Shield :lmao Holy SHIT :lmao



Are you trying to kill me with that thought, Ney?  

Well, Seth already does that anyway, kinda. Just a more low-res version 




Tru365 said:


> Gosh Hussey's hot! And such a damn goof
> 
> Yes please! To the Shield posing off. Trying to think of ideas. What are you thinking? All 3 together or separate shoots?
> 
> What would make my day. Me being there when they put the idea of the shoot to them. I can already hear Seth, "What?! C'mon man!"
> 
> 
> The moaning and complaining would be so cute .


Pfft, Seth would totally jump all over the chance :lol




Frico said:


> So for the Saudi Arabia tour it's being advertised that Cena will team up with Rollins and Reigns to go against The Wyatt Family while Dean defends the US title against Rhodes and Ziggler.


Ewwww. Cena coming near them again.




Tambrose said:


> Lol aww, well I lurk more than post anyways. Most of anything I think or have to say gets said by many others, so I don't have a lot to add to conversations  -I post just a bit here and there  Until my plan resets on the 15th though I have to try and visit sporadically.
> 
> Here, have my favourite shirtless Dean picture as cheer up gift lol


Aww, Tammy! Do try to drop by whenever you can 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yo Sparrow seen the finale yet? Thoughts?


----------



## Cobalt

I was always big on Ambrose but now Rollins is by far and away my favorite and my current favorite in the entire company.


----------



## Beatles123

So I come back in this thread for the first time since the first 3 threads and the first thing i see is a pic of shirtless Dean. :lol

I knew you girls wouldn't let me down! I just hope you won't mind guys contributing to the actual discussion of the stable.  

Great thread, all! ^^


----------



## Heel

This match is such a fucking waste of the Shield, honestly, and they deserve a lot, LOT more than Kane and the New Age fucking Outlaws.

These guys have carried the shows for over a year now, putting on the best matches consistently and should have been rewarded with a BIG 'Mania match instead of this shit. They're good enough to make it work but that's not the issue; the match doesn't matter and has no consequences.

As for favourites; I always used to be an Ambrose guy but as time has gone on I've grown to like Rollins more and more. For me he's by far the best in-ring worker in the group and becoming close to the best mic worker (mainly because Ambrose doesn't get a lot to work with).


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yo Sparrow seen the finale yet? Thoughts?


Just sent you a PM 



Beatles123 said:


> So I come back in this thread for the first time since the first 3 threads and the first thing i see is a pic of shirtless Dean. :lol
> 
> I knew you girls wouldn't let me down! I just hope you won't mind guys contributing to the actual discussion of the stable.
> 
> Great thread, all! ^^


You're welcome  And please do--contrary to apparently popular male belief, we can actually talk wrasslin' in here


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I was thinking that with all these Ambrose / Rollins WM30 heel turn rumors, they could actually use the 80% vote controversy (in some peoples eyes) as a jealously filled WM Reigns betrayal explanation.

I seriously hope not though, I'm still hoping for a Evolution / Shield Match and a Wyatts/Shield 3.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I was thinking that with all these Ambrose / Rollins WM30 heel turn rumors, they could actually use the 80% vote controversy (in some peoples eyes) as a jealously filled WM Reigns betrayal explanation.
> 
> I seriously hope not though, I'm still hoping for a Evolution / Shield Match and a Wyatts/Shield 3.


IMO, it would stunt the growth of their story--Dean and Roman already played the jealousy angle out. I think the logical next step in the breakup tale at this point is for Dean to get payback on Seth fo leaving him high and dry in Chicago. Seth is moving toward a face role and getting over because of it--no sense killing that momentum by turning him heel again.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

JacqSparrow said:


> IMO, it would stunt the growth of their story--Dean and Roman already played the jealousy angle out. I think the logical next step in the breakup tale at this point is for *Dean to get payback on Seth fo leaving him high and dry in Chicago*. Seth is moving toward a face role and getting over because of it--no sense killing that momentum by turning him heel again.


Agreed, 1 million times and I totally forgot about the Dean payback stuff. That would also be the perfect way to bring out crazy Ambrose therefore killing 2 birds with one stone.

In a perfect world WM30 would be The Shield having a awesome epic helicopter entrance :agree:, hitting every bit of offence imaginable, destroying the Corporate stooges and standing over them united.

Besides I don't think they're match will be that long why not put them over to the sky?


----------



## Beatles123

I'm just gonna post this in here. It's probably been posted many times over, but...


----------



## JacqSparrow

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Agreed, 1 million times and I totally forgot about the Dean payback stuff. That would also be the perfect way to bring out crazy Ambrose therefore killing 2 birds with one stone.
> 
> In a perfect world WM30 would be The Shield having a awesome epic helicopter entrance :agree:, hitting every bit of offence imaginable, destroying the Corporate stooges and standing over them united.
> 
> Besides I don't think they're match will be that long why not put them over to the sky?


:lol In a perfect world we wouldn't even be getting this match at WM30--we'd be seeing an epic Shield/Wyatts clash that would've been a guaranteed MOTY contender.

I doubt the match will go too long, but the Shield has to get the win on this one. Can you imagine how it would look in the history books of wrestling otherwise? "Three young, talented studs under the age of 30 got beat by three middle-aged men. Booyah."


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



Victermone said:


> This is spot on and your point should be posed to all who keep harping on "Reigns should be kept in the Shield or he will be exposed". Is Reigns going to get better by doing tag matches or is he going to get better by working singles matches? The answer is obvious.


Bret Hart spent over five years in a tag team in WWE before breaking out. Shawn Michaels, about three years. Both were far better workers by the time they went to singles and were putting on VERY good matches right away.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Bret Hart spent over five years in a tag team in WWE before breaking out. Shawn Michaels, about three years. Both were far better workers by the time they went to singles and were putting on VERY good matches right away.


That is very valid point, but even in those tag teams it was pretty obvious that they were going to be much better if they were singles (especially in Bret's case). But there is the obvious in that they both had much more exposure working the match, while Reigns usually tags in and just cleans house (despite the Shield controlling the match and not needing such hot tag). We can all agree that Roman will never be on Bret and Shawn's level in both singles and tags, but I feel that having him still in tags or just fully going single won't work in his favor. 

In tags, Ambrose and Rollins still do the bulk of match (and I personally find that the flow of it kinda breaks when Roman tags in) and that covers whatever flaws Roman has, which for me hurts him because it is fairly obvious how much different Dean and Seth are - and I would say without any doubt that they are miles ahead of him, skill-wise. But in singles, there is nothing that can cover him and his inexperience shows, especially when going against someone like Kane or Bray.

Roman needs to work in both, and especially singles (on house shows, because on RAW I feel that makes it even more obvious how much works he needs). But I still think that while they were equals in the beginning despite different roles (high-flyer, technician/brawler, powerhouse) now that he is getting such an obvious push it certainly also brings spotlight on that he may be powerful but he still needs a lot of polishing.

On a side note, comparing Reigns to guys like Goldberg and Ryback is pointless. Yes, they are dominant powerhouses, too but I'm sure they have never be seen as taking the torch from John Cena. Goldberg for example was booked simply as someone who tore apart any competition and didn't need something like mic skills because his gimmick had no need for it. Reigns on the other hand, if he becomes WCH will need certain skills, especially when mic work is concerned. Say what you will about Cena and his corny jokes, but he can really work the mic when he has too and I respect that he has no problems with his divided fanbase and actually uses it in his promo. Most of the big top guys may not have been, say technicians like Bret Hart, but they could work a crowd. Reigns has been *booked as dominant force in a trio* while Rollins and Ambrose did everything else that was needed.

As such, if Reigns does becomes top face at some point, I will not really truly buy it until we see he has something more than just the look and few power moves.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol In a perfect world we wouldn't even be getting this match at WM30--we'd be seeing an epic Shield/Wyatts clash that would've been a guaranteed MOTY contender.
> 
> I doubt the match will go too long, but the Shield has to get the win on this one. Can you imagine how it would look in the history books of wrestling otherwise? "Three young, talented studs under the age of 30 got beat by three middle-aged men. Booyah."


Conversation 15 years into the future by 2 smarks just breaking Kayfabe (In this future John Cena is considered the GOAT :cena6):
Future Smark 1 – My cousin Jonie says Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose were a faction when they debuted and that they had one of the greatest runs ever. 
He said they’d cut great promos and have incredible matches on a nightly basis!

Future Smark 2 – Really they must have been together around the time of WM30, we should check out the match they had there on the WWE network (Which now is in 3D as a standard)!

Future Smark 1 – Sweet, wait they lost to those old guys, is that Kane – why he wearing a suit?

Future Smark 2 – New Age Out Laws, I watched a match with them vs the APA from sometime in 1997 or 1998 on the network last week. They were ancient in 2014 man!

Future Smark 1 – They got their asses kicked by 3 grandpas – GOAT faction my ass.

Future Smark 2 – What was your cousin thinking.

:draper2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Conversation 15 years into the future by 2 smarks just breaking Kayfabe (In this future John Cena is considered the GOAT :cena6):
> Future Smark 1 – My cousin Jonie says Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose were a faction when they debuted and that they had one of the greatest runs ever.
> He said they’d cut great promos and have incredible matches on a nightly basis!
> 
> Future Smark 2 – Really they must have been together around the time of WM30, we should check out the match they had there on the WWE network (Which now is in 3D as a standard)!
> 
> Future Smark 1 – Sweet, wait they lost to those old guys, is that Kane – why he wearing a suit?
> 
> Future Smark 2 – New Age Out Laws, I watched a match with them vs the APA from sometime in 1997 or 1998 on the network last week. They were ancient in 2014 man!
> 
> Future Smark 1 – They got their asses kicked by 3 grandpas – GOAT faction my ass.
> 
> Future Smark 2 – What was your cousin thinking.
> 
> :draper2


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao How accurate.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao How accurate.


Also in this future the WWE APP has a speaker function that allows your chants to filter through to the arena from home









It gets censored sometimes owing to the troll chants :cussin::cussin: Bad booking will do that


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



Nicole Queen said:


> That is very valid point, but even in those tag teams it was pretty obvious that they were going to be much better if they were singles (especially in Bret's case). But there is the obvious in that they both had much more exposure working the match, while Reigns usually tags in and just cleans house (despite the Shield controlling the match and not needing such hot tag). We can all agree that Roman will never be on Bret and Shawn's level in both singles and tags, but I feel that having him still in tags or just fully going single won't work in his favor.


I'll agree with you there. I felt that Roman demonstrated more growth when he was working regular tag matches with Rollins as opposed to six-mans, in that he had to more fully participate in the logical storytelling of the match. That said, I'm not sure what else you want them to do with Roman. They clearly don't want him taking beatdowns - he's supposed to be an unstoppable monster. When Shawn Michaels and Diesel were tagging in 1994, Diesel wasn't in there taking beatdowns. Michaels sold like a maniac, then Diesel came in and wrecked bitches. Sure, Roman Reigns is already better than Kevin Nash ever was, but the point stands that they're structuring things this way to protect him. Will it actually make him into a good one-on-one performer in the long run? Hard to say.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Conversation 15 years into the future by 2 smarks just breaking Kayfabe (In this future John Cena is considered the GOAT :cena6):
> Future Smark 1 – My cousin Jonie says Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose were a faction when they debuted and that they had one of the greatest runs ever.
> He said they’d cut great promos and have incredible matches on a nightly basis!
> 
> Future Smark 2 – Really they must have been together around the time of WM30, we should check out the match they had there on the WWE network (Which now is in 3D as a standard)!
> 
> Future Smark 1 – Sweet, wait they lost to those old guys, is that Kane – why he wearing a suit?
> 
> Future Smark 2 – New Age Out Laws, I watched a match with them vs the APA from sometime in 1997 or 1998 on the network last week. They were ancient in 2014 man!
> 
> Future Smark 1 – They got their asses kicked by 3 grandpas – GOAT faction my ass.
> 
> Future Smark 2 – What was your cousin thinking.
> 
> :draper2





Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Also in this future the WWE APP has a speaker function that allows your chants to filter through to the arena from home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets censored sometimes owing to the troll chants :cussin::cussin: Bad booking will do that


:lmao :lmao 

And a hologram of Michael Cole projects itself onto your couch every five minutes to teach you how to download the App.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> And a hologram of Michael Cole projects itself onto your couch every five minutes to teach you how to download the App.


Michael Cole still around in 15 years? Mommy, why????


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Michael Cole still around in 15 years? Mommy, why????


this.

Sad but true.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Michael Cole still around in 15 years? Mommy, why????


Someone has to be the Lawler of that generation 

What would be truly horrifying is if Jerry is still there after 15 years.


----------



## tbp82

I've been trying to predict how this Mania 30 will go for The Shield and with the match that's been set up this seems like a throwaway Mania for The Shield. I'd love for them to do something anything other than just have this match. Here's a few things.

1.) Implode. Have something anything happen to break the group up or at least seperate one member.

2.) Help Daniel Bryan, John Cena, or Hogan. I put these together because the concept is the same Shield helps babyface. I know some here would like to think helping Bryan is a bigger deal than helping Cena it's not matter of fact it's less of a deal. They help Bryan leads to longer feud with Authority (Kane and Outlaws) they help Cena back to feuding with Wyatts.

3.) They lose the match. Blasphemy I know but at least this would get people talking. If they lose it should be thier own fault.

I know none of the above is likely to happen and what we get is a Shield win nothing more nothing less. Ambrose will get in the ring and dance and act crazy, Seth will do his flips, and Roman will hit his big moves and Shield win match over. Honestly seems beneath them.


----------



## Banez

tbp82 said:


> I've been trying to predict how this Mania 30 will go for The Shield and with the match that's been set up this seems like a throwaway Mania for The Shield. I'd love for them to do something anything other than just have this match. Here's a few things.
> 
> 1.) Implode. Have something anything happen to break the group up or at least seperate one member.
> 
> 2.) Help Daniel Bryan, John Cena, or Hogan. I put these together because the concept is the same Shield helps babyface. I know some here would like to think helping Bryan is a bigger deal than helping Cena it's not matter of fact it's less of a deal. They help Bryan leads to longer feud with Authority (Kane and Outlaws) they help Cena back to feuding with Wyatts.
> 
> 3.) They lose the match. Blasphemy I know but at least this would get people talking. If they lose it should be thier own fault.
> 
> I know none of the above is likely to happen and what we get is a Shield win nothing more nothing less. Ambrose will get in the ring and dance and act crazy, Seth will do his flips, and Roman will hit his big moves and Shield win match over. Honestly seems beneath them.


I do think we see more than 1 match of SHield. My guess would be they would interfere in the Bryan match (Shield as opener and Bryans match right after) And cost HHH the match which would set up Authority vs. Shield for next few PPV's.


----------



## NeyNey

Rewatching Shield vs. Cm Punk & Cena right now. 
It just overexerts my head how Rollins is able to do his Turnbuckle head bumps without actually touching it.
I know he's a wrestler and he should be able to manage such things, but still.
He is so fucking fast when he runs BUT IN THE SAME TIME he controls his body and his head to stop abruptly and turn the speed around within a millisecond.

Normal Speed:










Slow:











Only his hair is touching it.
Wrestlers are so fucking awesome, Jesus.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tbp82 said:


> I've been trying to predict how this Mania 30 will go for The Shield and with the match that's been set up this seems like a throwaway Mania for The Shield. I'd love for them to do something anything other than just have this match. Here's a few things.
> 
> 1.) Implode. Have something anything happen to break the group up or at least seperate one member.
> 
> 2.) Help Daniel Bryan, John Cena, or Hogan. I put these together because the concept is the same Shield helps babyface. I know some here would like to think helping Bryan is a bigger deal than helping Cena it's not matter of fact it's less of a deal. They help Bryan leads to longer feud with Authority (Kane and Outlaws) they help Cena back to feuding with Wyatts.
> 
> 3.) They lose the match. Blasphemy I know but at least this would get people talking. If they lose it should be thier own fault.
> 
> I know none of the above is likely to happen and what we get is a Shield win nothing more nothing less. Ambrose will get in the ring and dance and act crazy, Seth will do his flips, and Roman will hit his big moves and Shield win match over. Honestly seems beneath them.


Options 1 and 3 would work if the Shield was up against better opponents. As it stands now, 2 is probably the most likely road.

Yeah well, this entire match is a bit beneath them :lol Can't believe it's still Kane they're going up against after all this time, though. They DEBUTED against this guy almost two years ago and worked a fairly long program with him as part of Team Hell No. It's like he just changed tag partners.



NeyNey said:


> Rewatching Shield vs. Cm Punk & Cena right now.
> It just overexerts my head how Rollins is able to do his Turnbuckle head bumps without actually touching it.
> I know he's a wrestler and he should be able to manage such things, but still.
> He is so fucking fast when he runs BUT IN THE SAME TIME he controls his body and his head to stop abruptly and turn the speed around within a millisecond.
> 
> Normal Speed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only his hair is touching it.
> Wrestlers are so fucking awesome, Jesus.


...You're right. That is incredible.

This is why professional wrestling is awesome  They can perform such amazing physical feats.


----------



## Deptford

Yeah I think that's my biggest problem with it is it feels like just nothing happened in a year and a half with this WM program. That and it's WM and The Shield deserves better. 

They had such a story going up until Mania and then boom, back to 2012 or something for Mania. It just doesn't seem fair.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> Yeah I think that's my biggest problem with it is it feels like just nothing happened in a year and a half with this WM program. That and it's WM and The Shield deserves better.
> 
> They had such a story going up until Mania and then boom, back to 2012 or something for Mania. It just doesn't seem fair.


All we can hope for is that they steal the show anyway.


----------



## Deptford

The NAO and Kane though fpalm 

unless they all get knocked out and The Shield decides to just wrestle each other instead :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> The NAO and Kane though fpalm
> 
> unless they all get knocked out and The Shield decides to just wrestle each other instead :lol


:lol Or they could talk about ponies some more. After all, that Triple Threat needs some lovely building up


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Or they could talk about ponies some more. After all, that Triple Threat needs some lovely building up


all this talk about ponies makes me think soon Shield comes with gimmick called 3 little ponies.


----------



## Deptford

Hmmmm 

Ambrose - Pinky Pie
Rollins - Rainbow Dash 
Reigns - Applejack 

That was too easy. BOOK IT


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> all this talk about ponies makes me think soon Shield comes with gimmick called 3 little ponies.


Shouldn't be too hard--they did have this only a few months ago:












Deptford said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Ambrose - Pinky Pie
> Rollins - Rainbow Dash
> Reigns - Applejack
> 
> That was too easy. BOOK IT


WM 31 Main Event!!! Sorry Punk.


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> Shouldn't be too hard--they did have this only a few months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WM 31 Main Event!!! Sorry Punk.


Will their theme be "my little pony" ?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> Will their theme be "my little pony" ?


A rock version of course  So there's still some semblance of badass.


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> Rewatching Shield vs. Cm Punk & Cena right now.
> It just overexerts my head how Rollins is able to do his Turnbuckle head bumps without actually touching it.
> I know he's a wrestler and he should be able to manage such things, but still.
> He is so fucking fast when he runs BUT IN THE SAME TIME he controls his body and his head to stop abruptly and turn the speed around within a millisecond.
> 
> Normal Speed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only his hair is touching it.
> Wrestlers are so fucking awesome, Jesus.


its all about knowing your own body and having faith that you won't kill yourself. when I started I had barely any control of my body and how to properly move. a year removed from that and i'm doing things I never expected would be possible. 
Rollins has been doing this nearly 10 years, his control is incredible. I don't think I could do that spot with anywhere near the finesse that he does it and really that goes for anything Rollins (or indeed Ambrose) does.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



Vin Ghostal said:


> I'll agree with you there. I felt that Roman demonstrated more growth when he was working regular tag matches with Rollins as opposed to six-mans, in that he had to more fully participate in the logical storytelling of the match. That said, I'm not sure what else you want them to do with Roman. They clearly don't want him taking beatdowns - he's supposed to be an unstoppable monster. When Shawn Michaels and Diesel were tagging in 1994, Diesel wasn't in there taking beatdowns. Michaels sold like a maniac, then Diesel came in and wrecked bitches. Sure, Roman Reigns is already better than Kevin Nash ever was, but the point stands that they're structuring things this way to protect him. Will it actually make him into a good one-on-one performer in the long run? Hard to say.


I also think he should be in two-man tag team. This way he can actually play a bigger part of the match (and not just the ending) but he won't as exposed as in singles. Except they obviously are going with Ambrose and Rollins as tag team and targeting him as singles wrestler.

I also think that OK, he's booked strong, but what else after that? Cleaning house at Survivor Series, most eliminations at the Rumble, breaking at of the STF, et. How much other great things can they book him with - counteracting Cesaro's swing in mid-air? Less than six months and he has such accomplishments, but at one point those feats will stop or become much less meaningfull. There is so much time you can see something like that and it starts becoming mundane. And while these feats look great now, when he gets even bigger push, people will start calling him Samoan Cena because of him being badass now, as he is only going to get more dominant.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Rewatching Shield vs. Cm Punk & Cena right now.
> It just overexerts my head how Rollins is able to do his Turnbuckle head bumps without actually touching it.
> I know he's a wrestler and he should be able to manage such things, but still.
> He is so fucking fast when he runs BUT IN THE SAME TIME he controls his body and his head to stop abruptly and turn the speed around within a millisecond.
> 
> Normal Speed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only his hair is touching it.
> Wrestlers are so fucking awesome, Jesus.












He is the Wrasslin' Jesus.


----------



## Tru365

*Re: Has Seth Rollins elevated himself to the top of the shield*

This right here!


Admittedly it took me a minute to get used to his style but I agree that it's more psychology-based, and I love that. It's not chain wrestling, it's about the story between the two guys. My favorite matches of his thus far was with William Regal in FCW and with RVD at Summer Slam last year. 


RVD's was the one that surprised me the most. With how fast he can be, I was worried that Dean couldn't keep up. What I truly appreciate about Dean's style is that his opponents don't have to dumb down their moveset to have a match with him. He takes all their offence and hen he sees an opening, he takes it for the win 


Back to RVD. Why their match surprised me? RVD's normally ONLY the 'move guru', so to see him being a smack-talker playing the head games too, was very refreshing . 


In the latter stage of the match, when all 6 men were down at the ring. Inside and out, you could see that all were enjoying telling the story, not just through the physicality of it. 


THAT'S why I enjoy Dean's style so much.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Loading.... said:


> Cod Almighty! Will that Sonia-user just STFU! "I do not hate Roman Reigns, I hate the "superpush"" - Fool, you have ridiculed Roman Reigns in pretty much every way possible. You have even labelled him "ugly" and that you "do not understand the physical appeal" in a few of your posts... Stop this bullshitting and move on.


I never said that Roman was "ugly" 
I even said that Roman was HOT 
He just does not appeal me 
What's wrong with that?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SoupBro said:


> I think Sonia like most people wanna see all 3 go on to do greater things. It's silly to call someone a hater because they think Dean or Seth are ready for bigger and better things now or deserve a great singles run. Always boggles my mind how it's almost a crime to prefer Seth or Dean who ARE more talented. Like I said, we all love the Shield. They were at their best when they were all truly equals. Don't wanna see any of these guys get released or in midcard hell in a few years.
> 
> 
> You might need to calm down loading... Not sure why you're telling someone to stfu, everyone has their own opinion or view on things.


Thank You


----------



## Joshi Judas

Sonia playing the babyface in peril against Loading and Zero :banderas

#TeamSonia  Sue me :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah to be fair while we might not agree with what she's saying there's no need to tell her to stfu.
> also i think with _some_ of her posts there might be a bit of an obvious language barrier, maybe she's not meaning for things to come across as hateful as they sound etc (no offence intended btw sonia)
> 
> EDIT this is obviously intended for loading... i'm not saying you were swearing at her soup lol forgot to quote loading as well.



I do not get offended 
You are right 
I'm harsh when i talk/write in Portuguese 
And when I translate to English gets worse


----------



## Shenroe

Don't worry Sonia, you can tag me anytime you want


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Thoughts on Reigns match with Corp Kane*



Nicole Queen said:


> I also think he should be in two-man tag team. This way he can actually play a bigger part of the match (and not just the ending) but he won't as exposed as in singles. Except they obviously are going with Ambrose and Rollins as tag team and targeting him as singles wrestler.
> 
> I also think that OK, he's booked strong, but what else after that? Cleaning house at Survivor Series, most eliminations at the Rumble, breaking at of the STF, et. How much other great things can they book him with - counteracting Cesaro's swing in mid-air? Less than six months and he has such accomplishments, but at one point those feats will stop or become much less meaningfull. There is so much time you can see something like that and it starts becoming mundane. And while these feats look great now, when he gets even bigger push, people will start calling him Samoan Cena because of him being badass now, as he is only going to get more dominant.


I already call him Samoan Cena. the WWE is accruing a 'Cenas of the world' collection, it seems.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Sonia playing the babyface in peril against Loading and Zero :banderas
> 
> #TeamSonia  Sue me :lol


You would go for the person who sells like Cena and argues like KKF. I just call bullshit when I see it. Just the same way I called bs on Firefly and we all know now what a nutjob she turned out to be.

This is why I like my boy Pyro. He hates Reigns' guts and makes no bones about it. I can deal with people like him. Not ones who say one thing and then later act surprised when people call them out on it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Quoth the Raven said:


> Sonia playing the babyface in peril against Loading and Zero :banderas
> 
> #TeamSonia  Sue me :lol


:cheer:cheer:cheer



Shenroe said:


> Don't worry Sonia, you can tag me anytime you want


Thank You


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> You would go for the person who sells like Cena and argues like KKF. I just call bullshit when I see it. Just the same way I called bs on Firefly and we all know now what a nutjob she turned out to be.
> 
> This is why I like my boy Pyro. He hates Reigns' guts and makes no bones about it. I can deal with people like him. Not ones who say one thing and then later act surprised when people call them out on it.


yo, what happened with Firefly? been wondering where she went...i'm obv out of the loop. been semi absent from the forum other than reading it occasionally and the odd, sporadic posts...also this thread now is like 20+ new pages a day...i cant keep up.


----------



## tbp82

I like having discussions with Sonia. Yes, some of the post come across as contradictory sometimes and yes I'd like more people (not just Sonia) to just state they don't like Roman Reigns because they don't like his type of wrestler.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> yo, what happened with Firefly? been wondering where she went...i'm obv out of the loop. been semi absent from the forum other than reading it occasionally and the odd, sporadic posts...also this thread now is like 20+ new pages a day...i cant keep up.


I feel ya on the 20+ pages a day, man its tiring :lol

As for Firefly, sheesh do we wanna go there. I'm sure someone will PM ya


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> yo, what happened with Firefly? been wondering where she went...i'm obv out of the loop. been semi absent from the forum other than reading it occasionally and the odd, sporadic posts...also this thread now is like 20+ new pages a day...i cant keep up.


I'll PM you. She was a whole lot of crazy.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> You would go for the person who sells like Cena and argues like KKF. I just call bullshit when I see it. Just the same way I called bs on Firefly and we all know now what a nutjob she turned out to be.
> 
> This is why I like my boy Pyro. He hates Reigns' guts and makes no bones about it. I can deal with people like him. Not ones who say one thing and then later act surprised when people call them out on it.




I have no problem saying who I do not like:

I hate Batista and Triple H

I do not understand why everybody likes Brayn, goog matches, bad mic.

My TOP 3 (who I like): 

John Cena

Dean Ambrose

Randy Orton

And I miss CM Punk 

As you can see, I do not have any problems being against wath the vast majority of people on this forum think.

Why do I would have issues saying that I hated Raman, if that was true?

Roman is just not my favorite.


PS: And I want that Triple H win at Wrestlemania, just to see the reactions :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

lol Zero don't worry if I were a betting man, I'd place all money on ya :lol


Speaking of Pyro, finally got a rep from him :mark: For praising Bray Wyatt :banderas

And saw one of his GOAT posts about Reigns:

"Reigns had the only bad Daniel Bryan match I've ever seen. When you're that bad, might as well leave the business"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'll PM you. She was a whole lot of crazy.


have a rep. thanks (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> lol Zero don't worry if I were a betting man, I'd place all money on ya :lol
> 
> 
> Speaking of Pyro, finally got a rep from him :mark: For praising Bray Wyatt :banderas
> 
> And saw one of his GOAT posts about Reigns:
> 
> "Reigns had the only bad Daniel Bryan match I've ever seen. When you're that bad, might as well leave the business"
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


That's pyro for ya. 8*D

He repped me once including :ambrose3 in the mix somewhere, but I forgot what it was all about.

Hate to say it, but I kinda miss his incessant bitching.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> lol Zero don't worry if I were a betting man, I'd place all money on ya :lol
> 
> 
> Speaking of Pyro, finally got a rep from him :mark: For praising Bray Wyatt :banderas
> 
> And saw one of his GOAT posts about Reigns:
> 
> "Reigns had the only bad Daniel Bryan match I've ever seen. When you're that bad, might as well leave the business"
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


That's my boo! Stay bashing Reigns unfairly until the end. I admire that kind of commitment.


----------



## Banez

Is it sunday yet?

I'm bored of waiting


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> Is it sunday yet?
> 
> I'm bored of waiting


Just 3 more days. Come on , you can make it!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Is it sunday yet?
> 
> I'm bored of waiting


*hands Banez a bottle of triple distilled vodka* drink this. When you wake up it will be Sunday.


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> Just 3 more days. Come on , you can make it!


Well yes and no, i wanna see the event already :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> *hands Banez a bottle of triple distilled vodka* drink this. When you wake up it will be Sunday.


But i don't drink alcohol... atleast not alone thats never fun


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Well yes and no, i wanna see the event already :lol
> 
> 
> 
> But i don't drink alcohol... atleast not alone thats never fun


I'll drink with you. I'll even bring umbrellas to put in the drinks.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'll drink with you. I'll even bring umbrellas to put in the drinks.


:cheer

sounds like a plan!


----------



## Wynter

Look at my OTP, Banez and Zero 8*D


----------



## Frantics

Hey all, just checking in and saying that I'm here at Mania and what not, now relaxing at hotel, and I'll be able to join the chat on Friday  so yeh, how's everyone doing? Patiently waiting for WM?


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Look at my OTP, Banez and Zero 8*D


Aren't we the cutest?


----------



## Wynter

The other part of SmackDown is going to be live, right?

I can't wait to see what happens with our boys. 
Raw was kind of lackluster for them and I think WWE needs to do something awesome to get me hyped for their match with the Suits.


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> The other part of SmackDown is going to be live, right?
> 
> I can't wait to see what happens with our boys.
> Raw was kind of lackluster for them and I think WWE needs to do something awesome to get me hyped for their match with the Suits.


Nah, Smackdown has few matches and mostly wrestlemania recaps or something. It's probably because at Wrestlemania week they will have so many other events going on so they won't have much focus on Smackdown.


----------



## tbp82

Banez said:


> Is it sunday yet?
> 
> I'm bored of waiting


You're bored waiting....The wait I can handle I'm scared Ima be be board watching


----------



## Wynter

Oh, I thought I heard/read they were going to have the rest of SmackDown live in New Orleans. Hmmm, where the hell did I get that idea then lol

EDIT: Any of you have the Network? Do you trust for it to hold up for Mania?


----------



## Loading....

> Originally Posted by *SoupBro* View Post
> I think Sonia like most people wanna see all 3 go on to do greater things. It's silly to call someone a hater because they think Dean or Seth are ready for bigger and better things now or deserve a great singles run. Always boggles my mind how it's almost a crime to prefer Seth or Dean who ARE more talented. Like I said, we all love the Shield. They were at their best when they were all truly equals. Don't wanna see any of these guys get released or in midcard hell in a few years.
> 
> 
> You might need to calm down loading... Not sure why you're telling someone to stfu, everyone has their own opinion or view on things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SóniaPortugal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I understand @SoupBro - but:



SóniaPortugal said:


> Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?
> 1. Ambrose: I Love Him
> 2. Rollins: I Like Him
> 3. Reigns: I do not care


I rest my case.


----------



## Shenroe

Oh come on! Would you two stop arguing over petty things lol


----------



## Tammy88

Hey everyone! 

Bit behind on this thread - missed Raw and didn't want to see any spoilers etc. Still not watched it (just the shield bits on vimeo) and my internet is being beyond slow tonight so streaming Raw is out of the question!

So... what's happening?


----------



## Loading....

Shenroe said:


> Oh come on! Would you two stop arguing over petty things lol


Absolutely not! 

I'm passionate.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Loading.... said:


> Absolutely not!
> 
> I'm passionate.


:lol you were in chat a couple of times right?

Look at how things are petty now that they've been proven wrong. :lol

Anyhoo welcome to the board. Hope that you enjoy your stay.


----------



## NO!

So, what's next for The Shield at Extreme Rules? That was the PPV where they won gold for the first time in the company. I hope they continue feuding with the authority, but I do not want to see a rematch against Kane & The Outlaws. Anyone have other ideas? I like the idea some have suggested which involves The Shield making a quick save in the main event of Wrestlemania to help Bryan. Perhaps that can set up a Shield vs. Kane/Batista/Orton match, while Bryan continues to battle with Triple H for the title. Or maybe they do something else and build up to a future Shield vs. Evolution match.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NO! said:


> So, what's next for The Shield at Extreme Rules? That was the PPV where they won gold for the first time in the company. I hope they continue feuding with the authority, but I do not want to see a rematch against Kane & The Outlaws. Anyone have other ideas? I like the idea some have suggested which involves The Shield making a quick save in the main event of Wrestlemania to help Bryan. Perhaps that can set up a Shield vs. Kane/Batista/Orton match, while Bryan continues to battle with Triple H for the title. Or maybe they do something else and build up to a future Shield vs. Evolution match.


Maybe Ambrose has another title defense? Since it would be a year for him with the title. Anything but KNAO again.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Banez and others looking to kill time until Mania, watch this. Not Shield related but I just watched this and this is unquestionably THE GREATEST documentary/film on a wrestler I've seen. EVER. Head and shoulders above the rest. Trust me, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Loading....

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lol you were in chat a couple of times right?
> 
> Look at how things are petty now that they've been proven wrong. :lol
> 
> Anyhoo welcome to the board. Hope that you enjoy your stay.



Ah, yes, I've lingered once or thrice within the shadows... very nice of you to have noticed. *offers biscuit* :


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Loading.... said:


> I understand @SoupBro - but:
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.


"I do not care" is not "I hate him"


I just do not find Roman interesting as the other two


----------



## SubZero3:16

Loading.... said:


> Ah, yes, I've lingered once or thrice within the shadows... very nice of you to have noticed. *offers biscuit* :


Thanks for the biscuit. Haven't you realized? I notice everything :lol


----------



## Beatles123

So I told the boys in the Bryan thread we needed a chatroom like you guys for 'Mania, so we can watch da GOATface win dat title. Hope ya'll don't mind!  Or, we can always crash in yers!


----------



## NO!

SubZero3:16 said:


> Maybe Ambrose has another title defense? Since it would be a year for him with the title. Anything but KNAO again.


Oh right, the United States Title. I was going to post that gif of Ambrose throwing it over the barricade, but I couldn't find it...

Maybe if he defends it in some type of hardcore match, since that style seems to be his specialty. Kane is the only guy I can think of as a challenger. The authority can always handpick someone on the roster to face him too, I guess.


----------



## DareDevil

Beatles123 said:


> So I told the boys in the Bryan thread we needed a chatroom like you guys for 'Mania, so we can watch da GOATface win dat title. Hope ya'll don't mind!  Or, we can always crash in yers!


Oh, Wynter would love another Bryan mark in the chat. 8*D You guys are always welcome to go in there.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Beatles123 said:


> So I told the boys in the Bryan thread we needed a chatroom like you guys for 'Mania, so we can watch da GOATface win dat title. Hope ya'll don't mind!  Or, we can always crash in yers!


Get yer own damn chat :lol Shield chat is for thirsty hoes only


----------



## PUNKY

SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not get offended
> You are right
> *I'm harsh when i talk/write in Portuguese
> And when I translate to English gets worse *


*
*
ok sonia i tried to give you the benefit of the doubt yesterday as i hadn't read a lot of your posts and i just guessed that it was a bit of a language barrier (like you weren't meaning for things to come across the way they did) but iv'e read through a lot of them now and tbh you don't really make any kind of sense. one minute you say you don't have a problem with roman, then you say he's "only where he is because of his family and good looks" and "i'm not a roman fan" i also saw a post where you said he only has 3 moves like cena, i thought you liked cena though ? what the hell :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> ok sonia i tried to give you the benefit of the doubt yesterday as i hadn't read a lot of your posts and i just guessed that it was a bit of a language barrier (like you weren't meaning for things to come across the way they did) but iv'e read through a lot of them now and tbh you don't really make any kind of sense. one minute you say you don't have a problem with roman, then you say he's "only where he is because of his family and good looks" and "i'm not a roman fan" i also saw a post where you said he only has 3 moves like cena, i thought you liked cena though ? what the hell :lol












See that's what me and Loading have been saying. One minute she says something and then the next she pretends that she never said it and blaming it on her English skills :side: Just trifling for no good reason :lol A new Kelly Kelly Fan folks :lmao Buries her own damn self, I can't sometimes :lmao :lmao


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> See that's what me and Loading have been saying. One minute she says something and then the next she pretends that she never said it and blaming it on her English skills :side: Just trifling for no good reason :lol A new *Kelly Kelly Fan* folks :lmao Buries her own damn self, I can't sometimes :lmao :lmao


Why is that name so familiar... :hmm:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Why is that name so familiar... :hmm:


Because she was THE GOAT Troll of WF. So many ppl got banned cussing her out for her stupid posts :lol Ahhh the good old days.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because she was THE GOAT Troll of WF. So many ppl got banned cussing her out for her stupid posts :lol Ahhh the good old days.


But that was before i joined i think?

The name vaquely reminds me of someone else who would troll people in another forum (now nearly dead forum).


----------



## Energy

Does the shield have any male fans at this point ? Sure they were kinda cool back in the day but their clearly their too make woman wet I can't support them anymore bunch of pretty boys smiling and shit ! 

too many **** not enough cesaros ! in wwe these days !!!!!!


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> See that's what me and Loading have been saying. One minute she says something and then the next she pretends that she never said it and blaming it on her English skills :side: Just trifling for no good reason :lol A new Kelly Kelly Fan folks :lmao Buries her own damn self, I can't sometimes :lmao :lmao












i feel like an idiot now for trying to stick up for her, now iv'e read her posts i can see how much shit she talks. one minute "i like roman" the next "i hate roman" :lol

don't worry i'll slap myself.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Energy said:


> Does the shield have any male fans at this point ? Sure they were kinda cool back in the day but their clearly their too make woman wet I can't support them anymore bunch of pretty boys smiling and shit !
> 
> too many **** not enough cesaros ! in wwe these days !!!!!!


so they make women wet and that makes them ****? what kinda logic is that? :kobe


----------



## Wynter

> It doesn't surprise me. Roman reigns is pretty and he makes them wet that's all they care about. *Woman don't care about talent or skill they don't even know what it is !* This is why women couldn't vote back in the day and its a shame it's not still like that. If men got to choose who got pushed Cesaro would be pushed but he don't make pussy wet and talent doesnt mean shit to them.
> 
> Thank god those guys chanted kane their clearly wrestling fans not body building fans. Reigns sucks in the ring and gets gassed easy. He has no charisma either. I'd boo him if he got in the ring at a show I paid for


:lmao wooo! The Roman threads be bringing out the gold I swear. I pray to Wrestling Jesus he's a troll and not dead serious :lol


----------



## Energy

I am serious ! Roman reigns is fucking horrifically bad at wrestling if you can't see that you don't even know what wrestling is !




MoxleyMoxx said:


> so they make women wet and that makes them ****? what kinda logic is that? :kobe


**** and woman think the same ! That's a fact ! their both weak ! woman and **** don't respect real talent they want everything safe and politically correct. that's why they cheer cena aswell !


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/videos/roman-reigns-workout-26218844

Roman Reigns getting ready for WM XXX


----------



## Joshi Judas

Punky with that detective work :banderas :banderas

Exposing the lies and stuff :lol 

Anyway Sonia, like and hate who you want, just be consistent about it


----------



## Joshi Judas

Energy said:


> I am serious ! Roman reigns is fucking horrifically bad at wrestling if you can't see that you don't even know what wrestling is !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** and woman think the same ! That's a fact ! their both weak ! woman and **** don't respect real talent they want everything safe and politically correct. that's why they cheer cena aswell !



I'm sure you'll enlighten us on what wrestling is and provide us with a list of people to cheer for.

I could report your post and get you banned but let's have some fun first, I'm bored


----------



## Wynter

Other than Cesaro, who else do you cheer for Energy lol

I'm waiting patiently for Zero to turn shit up in here :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> But that was before i joined i think?
> 
> The name vaquely reminds me of someone else who would troll people in another forum (now nearly dead forum).


She was here when I joined and was here up to the Fandango revolution past Mania last year and then the mods got rid of here.



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i feel like an idiot now for trying to stick up for her, now iv'e read her posts i can see how much shit she talks. one minute "i like roman" the next "i hate roman" :lol
> 
> don't worry i'll slap myself.


You don't need to babe. You actually did the work to prove that Loading and I weren't just making shit up. I think I may actually hug you… we'll see.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> so they make women wet and that makes them ****? what kinda logic is that? :kobe


When ever have homophobes ever made any sense?



Quoth the Raven said:


> Punky with that detective work :banderas :banderas
> 
> Exposing the lies and stuff :lol
> 
> Anyway Sonia, like and hate who you want, just be consistent about it












I believe this is the part where you say I'm sorry Zero for ever doubting your superior bullshitting skills.


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Punky with that detective work :banderas :banderas
> 
> Exposing the lies and stuff :lol
> 
> Anyway Sonia, like and hate who you want, just be consistent about it


well you know i'm a great detective raven. :side:










well not really, everyone figured it out before me. fpalm :lol
off topic: my paige top still isn't here raven.  it better get here before mania so i can wear it when she debut's.


----------



## Energy

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'm sure you'll enlighten us on what wrestling is and provide us with a list of people to cheer for.
> 
> I could report your post and get you banned but let's have some fun first, I'm bored


Real wrestling is a Chris beniot/ Eddie guerrero match ! I know their not '' hot'' and that you'll struggle to understand what their doing half the time because it's not cartoon 3 moves of doom superhero shit like current wwe but you should give it a chance you might be entertained ! not everything is about you're pussy getting wet !!!!

I only like cesaro and bray wyatt everybody else is a lost cause at this point. I would say bryan if this was 3 years ago before the yes shit but since that started he no longer wrestle's


----------



## Joshi Judas

So you're saying The Shield doesn't wrestle? Or real wrestling is when people do lots of moves? Which The Shield does but Bray Wyatt doesn't so again I'm lost here. Go watch a Davey Richards match if you're into that.


@Punky

Haha I'm not getting my hopes up about her debuting at Mania so you needn't worry :lol And well yeah everyone did but you did all the hard work digging through posts and all so kudos :

I checked Paige's twitter and she's retweeting pics of so many dudes wearing her t-shirts, and some girls too :lol I'm sure she'll retweet yours too, just mention you're from England as well.


@Zero

Sure, blame me now for rooting for the underdog :side:

You know I always believed you'd kick out at two. Any feud here ends in lolZerowins :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/roman-reigns-workout-26218844
> 
> Roman Reigns getting ready for WM XXX


Thank you!!!! Roman Reigns sweaty and stuff in the gym? Yes please!:yum: And would you look at that? The guy is actually capable of being quite articulate and stringing more than two sentences together. Those Creative promos are just :no: That shiner above his eye tho ( Seth needs to be more careful when they're rough housing, lol).


----------



## Wynter

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/roman-reigns-workout-26218844
> 
> Roman Reigns getting ready for WM XXX


Lord, did I almost miss a Roman Reigns video??? :no:

You are doing God's work my friend :lol

Energy, come look at this video and come get wet and horny with us girls and **** :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> @Zero
> 
> Sure, blame me now for rooting for the underdog :side:
> 
> You know I always believed you'd kick out at two. Any feud here ends in *lolZerowins* :lol


This needs to be a meme. Some one get on that please :lol

Y'all guys should know by now that I would never lead you guys wrong. Hurt my feelings boo :sad:


----------



## Wynter

Omg, you did not say you like Bray Wyatt when that man is limited as fuck in the ring too :no:

That man takes up time in his matches with his theatrics and even then, his singles matches are short.

Love me some Pastor Bray, but he's no Cesaro in the ring either.

Boy bye :lol


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> She was here when I joined and was here up to the Fandango revolution past Mania last year and then the mods got rid of here.
> 
> 
> 
> *You don't need to babe. You actually did the work to prove that Loading and I weren't just making shit up. I think I may actually hug you… we'll see.*


*
*

i'll hold you to that.


----------



## Banez

Zero you are melting! You are almost ready to hug some of us :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> 
> i'll hold you to that.


Everyone wants a piece of me. Oh the burden of being popular :cool2










@Banez, no I'm not. I said "may" not "will".


----------



## Energy

Quoth the Raven said:


> So you're saying The Shield doesn't wrestle? Or real wrestling is when people do lots of moves? Which The Shield does but Bray Wyatt doesn't so again I'm lost here. Go watch a Davey Richards match if you're into that.



Bray against all odds has a character and a gimmick ! His not part of a 3 men (in closet) homosexual stable. That's why I like him. As a character bray is better than everyone else Period ! no ones touching bray not even ur teenage heartthrob roman reigns ! his ''pretty''... sure.... but that doesn't change the fact he cant wrestle ok ! 

Shield did a lot of moves but their faces now their job is to pander and make the pussy wet !

Atleast you're not dumb enough to say something stupid about guerrero/ beniot matches shows you have some sense in that horny head of your's


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Omg, you did not say you like Bray Wyatt when that man is limited as fuck in the ring too :no:
> 
> That man takes up time in his matches with his theatrics and even then, his singles matches are short.
> 
> Love me some Pastor Bray, but he's no Cesaro in the ring either.
> 
> Boy bye :lol


Girl, I said that arguing with homophobes make no damn sense. You don't ever listen. Now go to your room. :lol


----------



## Beatles123

This Thread is like if every poster in here was a Golden Girl. Old friends who know each other well and shit.  I may not post much in here but thats because y'all get along so well i don't wanna spoil the magic. :banderas


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> @Banez, no I'm not. I said "may" not "will".


phew, you gotta hold on to your image you have given to us.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Beatles123 said:


> This is like if every poster in this thread was a golden girl. Old friends who know each other well and shit.  I may not post much in here but thats because y'all get along so well i don't wanna spoil the magic. :banderas


Once you don't act like a douche then you are very much welcomed here. Just pull up a seat and add to the conversation.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> phew, you gotta hold on to your image you have given to us.



exactly. Can't be looking weak in front my subjects, er, friends.:side:


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Zero nooooooo. I'll stop, I promise :angel
He just really tried it when he named Bray as if that man puts out 5 star matches every time he hits the ring :lol



Beatles123 said:


> This Thread is like if every poster in here was a Golden Girl. Old friends who know each other well and shit.  I may not post much in here but thats because y'all get along so well i don't wanna spoil the magic. :banderas


You're a Bryan mark right??? :mark: :mark: :mark: You must come save me during chat. These girls are mean to me about Daniel Bryan


----------



## Beatles123

SubZero3:16 said:


> Once you don't act like a douche then you are very much welcomed here. Just pull up a seat and add to the conversation.


Was I? I didn't mean to. Sorry. :faint:

Yeah, I think it's clrar Dean should be the one to turn first. I'm just waiting for that little psychopath to come out! :cheer


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Zero nooooooo. I'll stop, I promise :angel
> He just really tried it when he named Bray as if that man puts out 5 star matches every time he hits the ring :lol
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Bryan mark right??? :mark: :mark: :mark: You must come save me during chat. These girls are mean to me about Daniel Bryan


I don't think he wants to grab the goat by the horns like you do.

I mean I could be wrong :draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas

Energy said:


> Bray against all odds has a character and a gimmick ! His not part of a 3 men (in closet) homosexual stable. That's why I like him. As a character bray is better than everyone else Period ! no ones touching bray not even ur teenage heartthrob roman reigns ! his ''pretty''... sure.... but that doesn't change the fact he cant wrestle ok !
> 
> Shield did a lot of moves but their faces now their job is to pander and make the pussy wet !
> 
> Atleast you're not dumb enough to say something stupid about guerrero/ beniot matches shows you have some sense in that horny head of your's



How do you explain homosexuals appealing to women though? :shocked:

Looks like you know a thing or two about the closet ositivity


----------



## SubZero3:16

Beatles123 said:


> Was I? I didn't mean to. Sorry. :faint:
> 
> Yeah, I think it's clrar Dean should be the one to turn first. I'm just waiting for that little psychopath to come out! :cheer


No boo. I didn't mean that you were acting like a douche, just don't behave like one 

Of course Dean is going to turn on them. Seth and Roman forget his ass half the time in the ring because they are too busy checking each other for scrapes :lol


----------



## Wynter

:lol I want someone to mark out with. None of you hoes are fans of DB like that :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol I want someone to mark out with. None of you hoes are fans of DB like that :lol


Actually I'm quite a fan of D-Bry but it's way more fun grinding your chaps about it :lol


----------



## Beatles123

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Zero nooooooo. I'll stop, I promise :angel
> He just really tried it when he named Bray as if that man puts out 5 star matches every time he hits the ring :lol
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Bryan mark right??? :mark: :mark: :mark: You must come save me during chat. These girls are mean to me about Daniel Bryan


What?! Mean about Bryan?! Is that even possible?! :shocked:

While I don't wish to seem like a white knight, you are NOT alone!

YOU ARE BEAUTIFUUUUL, NO MATTER WHAT THEY SAAAAAY :

I'll shut up now :lol


----------



## Wynter

Oooooh, I like Beatles, can we keep him, Zero :mark: :mark: :mark:


And how the hell do you like Bryan, Zero when you basically no sell his every segment and match during the chats :lol


----------



## Energy

Quoth the Raven said:


> How do you explain homosexuals appealing to women though? :shocked:
> 
> Looks like you know a thing or two about the closet ositivity


Because women like weak men because it makes them ( women) APPEAR more powerful and independent. They try and use the fact theirs weaklings in the world to justify their short comings ! Back in the ruthless aggression era a women would legit get injured trying to wrestle the guys on the roster these days the guys are fucking fairies so woman don't feel like shit about themselves


----------



## Joshi Judas

We'd all be a lot kinder on Wynter if she wasn't a Miz fan tbh. That just ruins her :lol

Oh and Punky, our girl Paige putting in work in the gym with the squats :banderas And yes I've posted this pic earlier already :side:



Spoiler: Punky only


----------



## Beatles123

I'm housebroken, you can keep me!  And I like the Shield, and Wyatt, and I'm a Whovian to boot! :mark:


----------



## Wynter

I forgot to reply to you in the PM, Raven, But I swear, when I scrolled down and saw that pic I immediately went "Oh sweet jesus..." :lmao

I take it back. I will whore out for Paige too 


:mark: :mark: :mark: Zero, hes housebroken!!!


----------



## Energy

why is it all you woman think about is sex ? can you atleast explain that for me ? I know you're not going to do anything meaningful with you're life like grow marijuana crops to sell for a profit but come on I expect you to have some ambition I mean shit ...........


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oooooh, I like Beatles, can we keep him, Zero :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> And how the hell do you like Bryan, Zero when you basically no sell his every segment and match during the chats :lol


I loved Bryan from Team Hell No, but no selling him during chats gets you all riled up and entertains me.










Yes we can keep Beatles once he doesn't bitch about our fangirling and you promise to clean up after him Wynter because you got Banez running wild up in this joint :lol


----------



## Beatles123

WynterWarm12 said:


> I forgot to reply to you in the PM, Raven, But I swear, when I scrolled down and saw that pic I immediately went "Oh sweet jesus..." :lmao
> 
> I take it back. I will whore out for Paige too
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: Zero, hes housebroken!!!



WHO DOESN'T LIKE PAIGE?! :mark: Future GOAT Diva!


----------



## Energy

Beatles123 said:


> WHO DOESN'T LIKE PAIGE?! :mark:


I don't, She has no talent


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes we can keep Beatles once he doesn't bitch about our fangirling and you promise to clean up after him Wynter because you got Banez running wild up in this joint :lol


whaaaaaat?

i don't run that wild do i? :lol


----------



## Wynter

But, Banez isn't mine anymore. I gave him to you and Cindel :lol


Yaaaaay, we have another person in our group to corrupt :mark: :mark:


----------



## Beatles123

We will have to disagree on page, but that's okay. 

Woah, fast replies


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> I forgot to reply to you in the PM, Raven, But I swear, when I scrolled down and saw that pic I immediately went "Oh sweet jesus..." :lmao
> 
> I take it back. I will whore out for Paige too


You chose wisely  Major upgrade from Miz too I must say :lmao

And I finally watched the Ambrose/Regal feud/matches from FCW :banderas Amazing!!



Beatles123 said:


> WHO DOESN'T LIKE PAIGE?! :mark:


Quite a few girls here. But we guys love her kada


----------



## Ham and Egger

Energy said:


> why is it all you woman think about is sex ? can you atleast explain that for me ? I know you're not going to do anything meaningful with you're life like grow marijuana crops to sell for a profit but come on I expect you to have some ambition I mean shit ...........


It's a thread for the girls to drool over the Shield. It's not that serious. I guess it's surprising to you that girls can also sexualize guys too?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh Ham and Egger you shouldn't have engaged Energy. No sell him. I thought he'd be an entertaining troll like CW270, boy did he bore me to sleep :lol


----------



## Beatles123

Peace to all who may not share my opinions by the way. I prefer to live & let live...unless it's about Bryan, in which case I will reserve my right to YES! :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

Quoth the Raven said:


> We'd all be a lot kinder on Wynter if she wasn't a Miz fan tbh. That just ruins her :lol
> 
> Oh and Punky, our girl Paige putting in work in the gym with the squats :banderas And yes I've posted this pic earlier already :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Punky only


:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## SubZero3:16

Beatles123 said:


> I'm housebroken, you can keep me!  And I like the Shield, and Wyatt, and I'm a Whovian to boot! :mark:


Housebroken? Oh I like you already. It took months to train Wynter and we ain't even done yet. What the heck is a Whovian? And I know this is late to ask but you're a guy right?


Banez said:


> whaaaaaat?
> 
> i don't run that wild do i? :lol


I just needed a name yours was the first that came to mind 



WynterWarm12 said:


> But, Banez isn't mine anymore. I gave him to you and Cindel :lol
> 
> 
> Yaaaaay, we have another person in our group to corrupt :mark: :mark:


You gave us Banez? Since when? I told you stop leaving your stuff lying all around.


----------



## Wynter

I'm about to _really_ disappoint a lot of people in this thread, but....





Spoiler: shame















He's grown on me. That dude is funny :lmao


*prepares herself for Zero*



Beatles123 said:


> Peace to all who may not share my opinions by the way. I prefer to live & let live...unless it's about Bryan, in which case I will reserve my right to YES! :mark:












:


----------



## Energy

Ham and Egger said:


> It's a thread for the girls to drool over the Shield. It's not that serious. I guess it's surprising to you that girls can also sexualize guys too?


Why would it surprise me ? Sex is all girls have without it they'd be nothing. What would they have to offer ?
.........................
...................
.......
.....
...
..





Exactly nothing !


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> I just needed a name yours was the first that came to mind


not sure wether to be flattered or terrified :hmm:


----------



## Beatles123

Um...would, would I be intruding on Banez's territory here? I don't wanna seem like I'm replacing anyone...


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> We'd all be a lot kinder on Wynter if she wasn't a Miz fan tbh. That just ruins her :lol
> 
> Oh and Punky, our girl Paige putting in work in the gym with the squats :banderas And yes I've posted this pic earlier already :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Punky only


oooh looking good. found this one the other day, even though it's old look at those abs !!!



Spoiler: for raven















oh and i'm gonna completely no sell energy...


----------



## Energy

have any of you girls ever had sex in real life ? I doubt it....... I've never met a girl who goes online too talk about '' cute boys'' probably because their to busy with their lips around my manhood

this is why I don't understand you girls how old are you ? im hoping 12............. 'OHH roman his so cuwwwte'' yeah that's a 12 year old girl with her first wwwittle crush


----------



## Banez

Beatles123 said:


> Um...would, would I be intruding on Banez's territory here?


Well... sharing is caring, feel free to pick one :lol


----------



## Wynter

Energy boo, how was your day? You seem stressed :lol


:side: At Banez saying feel free to pick as if he's some Pimp selling off some hoes :side:


----------



## Beatles123

BAH GAWD THAT SON OF A BITCH ENERGY! THAT LOW DOWN DIRTY BASTARD, SOMEBODDY'S GOTTA STOP THIS, KING! :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> ok sonia i tried to give you the benefit of the doubt yesterday as i hadn't read a lot of your posts and i just guessed that it was a bit of a language barrier (like you weren't meaning for things to come across the way they did) but iv'e read through a lot of them now and tbh you don't really make any kind of sense. one minute you say you don't have a problem with roman, then you say he's "only where he is because of his family and good looks" and "i'm not a roman fan" i also saw a post where you said he only has 3 moves like cena, i thought you liked cena though ? what the hell :lol



I Love John Cena.
But I have the capacity to criticize my favorites and tell their limitations 
I know there are better wrestlers that Cena in WWE.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Beatles is so full of damn energy. Ahhh, you should be fun in chat.

I hope you're not too innocent, might ruin your poor mind


----------



## Energy

WynterWarm12 said:


> Energy boo, how was your day? You seem stressed :lol
> 
> 
> :side: At Banez saying feel free to pick as if he's some Pimp selling off some hoes :side:


I came on here after blowing in some chicks mouth expecting to see a discussion on the shield becoming sellouts and got 12 year old girls talking about their first wiitle crush instead it's pretty stressful. 

You know what the sad thing is though ? she was so easy..... I didn't even need to come up with creative lies to get her on my dick


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm about to _really_ disappoint a lot of people in this thread, but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's grown on me. That dude is funny :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> :


When you think that she can't get any lower than The Miz she goes and does this :no:

Raven, we need to talk about Wynter and see if you can summond the queen as well.


----------



## Joshi Judas

@Punky

Yeah that one's one of my favorites :banderas Her body is absolutely bangin'

I'm kinda happy she never wears her t shirt for that reason :lmao Hoping yours arrives soon.


And lol at Banez and Beatles both getting played by Wynter :lmao Like she'll choose just one :lmao


*EDIT:*

I agree Zero. Girl's gone off the deep end.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Energy said:


> Why would it surprise me ? Sex is all girls have without it they'd be nothing. What would they have to offer ?
> .........................
> ...................
> .......
> .....
> ...
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly nothing !


Ok, troll. I've fed you enough.


----------



## Beatles123

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Beatles is so full of damn energy. Ahhh, you should be fun in chat.
> 
> I hope you're not too innocent, might ruin your poor mind


Oh, my mind has already been ruined, I've read posts by bboy!


----------



## Wynter

I know Zero, I know....


----------



## SubZero3:16

Just read a certain post :ti


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Raven!!I thought you liked Bo too???

Why you leave me hanging like that


----------



## Energy

none of you can even defend yourself because you know im right. Look and katy perry and rihanna the two biggest female popstars in mainstream western world society ! their both sluts ! they both rely on sex to get over ! 

name one woman whos famous for her brains and not her body ?

you can't ! that's my point ! woman have no creativity and that's why the shield suck now

how is that hard to understand ?


----------



## Wynter

Energy boo, how old are you?


----------



## Energy

i'm 22. why is that ?


----------



## Beatles123

Energy said:


> none of you can even defend yourself because you know im right. Look and katy perry and rihanna the two biggest female popstars in mainstream western world society ! their both sluts ! they both rely on sex to get over !
> 
> name one woman whos famous for her brains and not her body ?
> 
> you can't ! that's my point ! woman have no creativity and that's why the shield suck now
> 
> how is that hard to understand ?


----------



## Banez

is that carbon based lifeform still talking?


----------



## Energy

im not trolling its true. if im wrong prove me wrong !


----------



## Joshi Judas

FFS.......someone bring in a mod so we can get him banned already.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> is that carbon based lifeform still talking?


Huh? 










There's no one else posting but me, wynter and raven. Are you having illusions again Banez?


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no one else posting but me, wynter and raven. Are you having illusions again Banez?


Must be that drink you gave me :side:


----------



## Beatles123

Energy, You need to take a fucking lesson from Alice "GOAT" Cooper, biatch!






Now listen and SIT DOWN!


----------



## Wynter

Beatles123 said:


> Energy, You need to take a fucking lesson from Alice "GOAT" Cooper, biatch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now listen and SIT DOWN!


fixed that for ya :lol


Energy is hilarious. I am thoroughly entertained


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Must be that drink you gave me :side:


Oops my bad. C'mon let's get you to bed


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oops my bad. C'mon let's get you to bed


lead away i shall follow..


----------



## Wynter

Energy!!! I got something for you boo :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> See that's what me and Loading have been saying. One minute she says something and then the next she pretends that she never said it and blaming it on her English skills :side: Just trifling for no good reason :lol A new Kelly Kelly Fan folks :lmao Buries her own damn self, I can't sometimes :lmao :lmao



I never use my English to justify anything.
I just said I can seem harsh.

I always said:

I like The Shield

Dean is my favorite

Roman so far not caught my attention

I do not hate him, I just do not interest about him.

What the difficulty of understanding this?




I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i feel like an idiot now for trying to stick up for her, now iv'e read her posts i can see how much shit she talks. one minute "i like roman" the next "i hate roman" :lol
> 
> don't worry i'll slap myself.


I never said I hated Roman.
I just said what I thought he has the "look" and family to help him 
Just as Randy Orton 

And I love Orton


----------



## Beatles123

WynterWarm12 said:


> fixed that for ya :lol
> 
> 
> Energy is hilarious. I am thoroughly entertained


Realized that. fixed as well.

Trolling or no, I cannot stand a man unkind to woman. Yes, I know it's cliche' but, it matters.


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Energy!!! I got something for you boo :mark: :mark: :mark:


urh why have i not seen these before !!! :ex: :faint:


----------



## Wynter

Girrrrrl, WWE went on and put up a 4 minute video of Roman talking and working out....

I was watching that video like "Jesus, help me..."










:lol

Energy! Who are you rooting for at WrestleMania


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well thanks for including that ass gif at the end Wynter. Much appreciated :lol

And gotta go sleep. Got a presentation tomorrow, night all!


----------



## Beatles123

Now, although I am a gentleman, the twerk gif is...nice, I admit. ^^;


----------



## Wynter

Night, Raven!! 

:lmao at Beatles trying to be polite around a bunch of hoes and whores


----------



## Joshi Judas

Damn Beatles, too nice a guy. These girls will eat you alive in chat :lol Be prepared, I'd advise you.


----------



## Beatles123

Doesn't matter how THEY take it, what matters is that i'm honest.


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well thanks for including that ass gif at the end Wynter. Much appreciated :lol
> 
> And gotta go sleep. Got a presentation tomorrow, night all!


night raven, good luck with the presentation. <3


----------



## Wynter

Raven, come help your boy Beatles out before the corruption process begins


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> lead away i shall follow..













WynterWarm12 said:


> Energy!!! I got something for you boo :mark: :mark: :mark:


You ain't got no shame thirsting over Seth's man like that tsk, tsk.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Night, Raven!!
> 
> :lmao at Beatles trying to be polite around a bunch of hoes and whores


We'll break him *cracks knuckles*


----------



## Loading....

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/roman-reigns-workout-26218844
> 
> Roman Reigns getting ready for WM XXX


Very informative by Reigns - impressive, as usual, when giving interviews.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beatles123

Wynter i assure you, one trait about me is that i can adapt to whatever crowd I'm in. I can be nice and soft or a complete trolling little imp, but at my core, I just want to be a nice guy


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> night raven, good luck with the presentation. <3


Yeah I'm gonna have to wing it :lol Night <3



WynterWarm12 said:


> Raven, come help your boy Beatles out before the corruption process begins


Nah, wreck him (Y) :lmao

Ok off!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Beatles123 said:


> Wynter i assure you, one trait about me is that i can adapt to whatever crowd I'm in. I can be nice and soft or a complete trolling little imp, but at my core, I just want to be a nice guy


Nice guys are boring. Imps are way more fun.











Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to wing it :lol Night <3
> 
> 
> Nah, wreck him (Y) :lmao
> 
> Ok off!!


Raven just threw him under the bus, :lol


----------



## Wynter

You should join us for chat then, Beatles 











I just want to know all his shampoo and hair care secrets ....selfish bastard :side:


And oh please, Zero, you know you were thirsting over Roman during that video too 

I had to watch that video twice. First time just to look at him and hear him grunt. Second time to actually listen to what he's saying :lmao


I made Energy so proud with this post


----------



## Beatles123

I've already been buried so much in life you can't break my heart anymore or my spirit. so s'kool 

When you're in a wheelchair, yer used to it.


----------



## Banez

lmao you boys n girls are crazy.

Gnite


----------



## Wynter

WWE trying to start something. First those Fandango photos and now this Roman video :lol


----------



## Wynter

HOLD UP BITCHES!!!

The Shield helped Bryan and ya'll didn't tell me????!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:








Beatles123 said:


> I've already been buried so much in life you can't break my heart anymore or my spirit. so s'kool
> 
> When you're in a wheelchair, yer used to it.


Don't worry, we're really nice and awesome people. It's like a little family in here :

We're just fiercely protective over each other and will stab a bitch who comes at one of our own


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> You should join us for chat then, Beatles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And oh please, Zero, you know you were thirsting over Roman during that video too
> 
> I had to watch that video twice. First time just to look at him and hear him grunt. Second time to actually listen to what he's saying :lmao
> 
> 
> I made Energy so proud with this post












(Marlon Brando tho :faint

Maybe just a lil but I only watched it once. I heard everything the first time.



Beatles123 said:


> I've already been buried so much in life you can't break my heart anymore or my spirit. so s'kool
> 
> When you're in a wheelchair, yer used to it.


No excuses. I will corrupt the last bit of your innocence if it's the last thing I do. So how old are you btw? ( No damn Feds ain't turning up at my door for corrupting a minor.)


----------



## Beatles123

23 and single 

NOT THAT THAT WILL CHANGE, CAUSE I'M A B+ PLAYER D:


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE trying to start something. First those Fandango photos and now this Roman video :lol


We need a Shield Day's Off photoshoot :mark: :mark:



WynterWarm12 said:


> HOLD UP BITCHES!!!
> 
> The Shield helped Bryan and ya'll didn't tell me????!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Girl, ain't nobody checking for houseshows around Mania time. But it does make my prediction of the shield helping out Bryan more plausible.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Beatles123 said:


> 23 and single
> 
> NOT THAT THAT WILL CHANGE, CAUSE I'M A B+ PLAYER D:


You see that internet police? He's legal. Now let the games begin.


----------



## Wynter

Ahhh, fresh meat for Zero. Time to see a master at work :mark:


----------



## Beatles123

SubZero3:16 said:


> You see that internet police? He's legal. Now let the games begin.


----------



## cindel25

Energy said:


> Does the shield have any male fans at this point ? Sure they were kinda cool back in the day but their clearly their too make woman wet I can't support them anymore bunch of pretty boys smiling and shit !
> 
> too many **** not enough cesaros ! in wwe these days !!!!!!





Energy said:


> I am serious ! Roman reigns is fucking horrifically bad at wrestling if you can't see that you don't even know what wrestling is !
> 
> 
> **** and woman think the same ! That's a fact ! their both weak ! woman and **** don't respect real talent they want everything safe and politically correct. that's why they cheer cena aswell !





Energy said:


> Real wrestling is a Chris beniot/ Eddie guerrero match ! I know their not '' hot'' and that you'll struggle to understand what their doing half the time because it's not cartoon 3 moves of doom superhero shit like current wwe but you should give it a chance you might be entertained ! not everything is about you're pussy getting wet !!!!
> 
> I only like cesaro and bray wyatt everybody else is a lost cause at this point. I would say bryan if this was 3 years ago before the yes shit but since that started he no longer wrestle's





Energy said:


> Bray against all odds has a character and a gimmick ! His not part of a 3 men (in closet) homosexual stable. That's why I like him. As a character bray is better than everyone else Period ! no ones touching bray not even ur teenage heartthrob roman reigns ! his ''pretty''... sure.... but that doesn't change the fact he cant wrestle ok !
> 
> Shield did a lot of moves but their faces now their job is to pander and make the pussy wet !
> 
> Atleast you're not dumb enough to say something stupid about guerrero/ beniot matches shows you have some sense in that horny head of your's





Energy said:


> Because women like weak men because it makes them ( women) APPEAR more powerful and independent. They try and use the fact theirs weaklings in the world to justify their short comings ! Back in the ruthless aggression era a women would legit get injured trying to wrestle the guys on the roster these days the guys are fucking fairies so woman don't feel like shit about themselves





Energy said:


> why is it all you woman think about is sex ? can you atleast explain that for me ? I know you're not going to do anything meaningful with you're life like grow marijuana crops to sell for a profit but come on I expect you to have some ambition I mean shit ...........





Energy said:


> Why would it surprise me ? Sex is all girls have without it they'd be nothing. What would they have to offer ?
> .........................
> ...................
> .......
> .....
> ...
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly nothing !





Energy said:


> have any of you girls ever had sex in real life ? I doubt it....... I've never met a girl who goes online too talk about '' cute boys'' probably because their to busy with their lips around my manhood
> 
> this is why I don't understand you girls how old are you ? im hoping 12............. 'OHH roman his so cuwwwte'' yeah that's a 12 year old girl with her first wwwittle crush





Energy said:


> I came on here after blowing in some chicks mouth expecting to see a discussion on the shield becoming sellouts and got 12 year old girls talking about their first wiitle crush instead it's pretty stressful.
> 
> You know what the sad thing is though ? she was so easy..... I didn't even need to come up with creative lies to get her on my dick





Energy said:


> none of you can even defend yourself because you know im right. Look and katy perry and rihanna the two biggest female popstars in mainstream western world society ! their both sluts ! they both rely on sex to get over !
> 
> name one woman whos famous for her brains and not her body ?
> 
> you can't ! that's my point ! woman have no creativity and that's why the shield suck now
> 
> how is that hard to understand ?





Energy said:


> i'm 22. why is that ?





Energy said:


> im not trolling its true. if im wrong prove me wrong !



You should be nice to us so we can teach you how to Shield stunt but then what can you expect from a misogynistic homophobic lame dusty struggling bum who fallen off the pole too many times? 

Listen why don't you stick to pulling out bills out of your decrepit hole instead of coming at educated Wrestling & The Shield fans like us. It really must suck to know that we are badder than you in every way imaginable. 

Crawl your tick infested @ss back to your hibernation hole.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> You should be nice to us so we can teach you how to Shield stunt but then what can you expect from a* misogynistic homophobic lame dusty struggling bum who fallen off the pole too many times? *
> 
> Listen why don't you stick to pulling out bills out of your decrepit hole instead of coming at educated Wrestling & The Shield fans like us. It really must suck to know that we are badder than you in every way imaginable.
> 
> Crawl your tick infested @ss back to your hibernation hole.












 SLLLLLLLAAAAAAYYYYYEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDD!!!!


----------



## Beatles123

PUTTIN HIM ON BLAST!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I still do not understand what is the problem of Men on this forum regarding what is written is this Thread? 
You guys do the same thing with Divas? :side:

Does anyone know if the rumor of Dean betraying Seth/Roman is true?


----------



## Wynter

Nah. It's all speculation so far. 
Dean is just logically the most likely to betray Seth and Roman.


----------



## Beatles123

But he'll never betray our hearts :banderas


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah. It's all speculation so far.
> Dean is just logically the most likely to betray Seth and Roman.



ok.
thank you 

Now I will do something that I should be doing: SLEEPING


----------



## SubZero3:16

Beatles123 said:


> But he'll never betray our hearts :banderas


Look at that Wynter. He's one of us already *sniff*


----------



## Wynter

No problem (Y)

Yes he would,Beatles :lol

Dean is a little shit heel for life :banderas

I know, Zero, so freaking proud!


----------



## Beatles123

I was a Fanbrose BEFORE he debuted! 

(Yes, I said "Fanbrose", what of it? )


----------



## Beatles123

Actually, I guess I'm more of an "AmBrony" (Ambrose fan + Brony)

Ah, I'll just...stop now...o.o;


----------



## DareDevil

Beatles123 said:


> I was a Fanbrose BEFORE he debuted!
> 
> (Yes, I said "Fanbrose", what of it? )


Fanbrose. I like it.


----------



## Beatles123

Thanks! Maybe it'll get over?


----------



## DareDevil

Beatles123 said:


> Thanks! Maybe it'll get over?


We'll make it get over Beatles.


----------



## Belladonna29

WynterWarm12 said:


> HOLD UP BITCHES!!!
> 
> The Shield helped Bryan and ya'll didn't tell me????!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I read about that, pretty awesome to see the video. Hopefully, if The Shield stay together, there's some on-air tag matches with Bryan planned in the near future vs The Authority.
> 
> 
> 
> cindel25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be nice to us so we can teach you how to Shield stunt but then what can you expect from a misogynistic homophobic lame dusty struggling bum who fallen off the pole too many times?
> 
> Listen why don't you stick to pulling out bills out of your decrepit hole instead of coming at educated Wrestling & The Shield fans like us. It really must suck to know that we are badder than you in every way imaginable.
> 
> Crawl your tick infested @ss back to your hibernation hole.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Now that was great :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> Seriously though, all these insecure d00dz who pop in here trying to put us in our place because "EWWWW, WIMMEZ AND THA GAYZ, OH NOES!!" can kick rocks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Beatles123

Da GOAT said it best. :banderas


----------



## Mr. I

WynterWarm12 said:


> HOLD UP BITCHES!!!
> 
> The Shield helped Bryan and ya'll didn't tell me????!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, we're really nice and awesome people. It's like a little family in here :
> 
> We're just fiercely protective over each other and will stab a bitch who comes at one of our own


Kids can't get enough of Bryan. I notice they're pushing Reigns even here, too. He gets all the big moves.


----------



## Tru365

cindel25 said:


> You should be nice to us so we can teach you how to Shield stunt but then what can you expect from a misogynistic homophobic lame dusty struggling bum who fallen off the pole too many times?
> 
> Listen why don't you stick to pulling out bills out of your decrepit hole instead of coming at educated Wrestling & The Shield fans like us.  It really must suck to know that we are badder than you in every way imaginable.
> 
> Crawl your tick infested @ss back to your hibernation hole.


*Searching for "I kneel before thee!" gif*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Back! been out on the road last 3 weeks  haven't had enough time to get all my Shield LOVE 

But My Emotions are a MESS!
in 3 weeks mania went from NO NO NO NO into OMG YES YES YES

So Happy they didn't rush the breakup <3
Bryan OMG it looks like WWE finally noticed the elephant in the room.
BUT i will be here LIVE this Sunday!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Shield thread virgins are the sweetest kind


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Dean's in NO actin like he the president or somethin that he's gotta go all incognito


----------



## Beatles123

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Shield thread virgins are the sweetest kind


I'm afraid im just a plain, boring, normal virgin actually.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Beatles123 said:


> I'm afraid im just a plain, boring, normal virgin actually.




not after we get through with you


----------



## Beatles123

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> not after we get through with you


You're too kind, but let me get my feet wet here before we worry about any other parts of me, hm?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Frantics said:


> Hey all, just checking in and saying that I'm here at Mania and what not, now relaxing at hotel, and I'll be able to join the chat on Friday  so yeh, how's everyone doing? Patiently waiting for WM?


Lucky duck.



NO! said:


> So, what's next for The Shield at Extreme Rules? That was the PPV where they won gold for the first time in the company. I hope they continue feuding with the authority, but I do not want to see a rematch against Kane & The Outlaws. Anyone have other ideas? I like the idea some have suggested which involves The Shield making a quick save in the main event of Wrestlemania to help Bryan. Perhaps that can set up a Shield vs. Kane/Batista/Orton match, while Bryan continues to battle with Triple H for the title. Or maybe they do something else and build up to a future Shield vs. Evolution match.


I'd grab the opportunity for Shield/Evolution since it's there.



SubZero3:16 said:


> exactly. Can't be looking weak in front my subjects, er, friends.:side:


OH CINDEL...



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Zero nooooooo. I'll stop, I promise :angel
> He just really tried it when he named Bray as if that man puts out 5 star matches every time he hits the ring :lol
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Bryan mark right??? :mark: :mark: :mark: You must come save me during chat. *These girls are mean to me about Daniel Bryan *


Liar 



Quoth the Raven said:


> You chose wisely  Major upgrade from Miz too I must say :lmao
> 
> And I finally watched the Ambrose/Regal feud/matches from FCW :banderas Amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few girls here. But we guys love her kada


You couldn't have been more wrong, Raven.

You did??? YASSSSS. Incredible, right???

And Paige :mark:



WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm about to _really_ disappoint a lot of people in this thread, but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's grown on me. That dude is funny :lmao
> 
> 
> *prepares herself for Zero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


....You have no taste, honey. I'm sorry, but the time has come for me to say it 

Ah, FLAWLESS HAIR.



Beatles123 said:


> I've already been buried so much in life you can't break my heart anymore or my spirit. so s'kool
> 
> When you're in a wheelchair, yer used to it.


Aw, well, if you can stay under the radar, you may be able to save yourself from corruption *whistles and hides under Zero and Wynter's radar*



WynterWarm12 said:


> HOLD UP BITCHES!!!
> 
> The Shield helped Bryan and ya'll didn't tell me????!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, we're really nice and awesome people. It's like a little family in here :
> 
> We're just fiercely protective over each other and will stab a bitch who comes at one of our own


WHEEEEEE.

And I see there was another troll in here. My sisters and brothers in here are such excellent slayers. :clap Buffy would be proud.

RANE SIGHTING!!!! RANE!!!!!


----------



## midnightmischief

why oh why could that shirt not spontaineously (yah can't spell) rip apart during the workout video....

have mercy on us reigns fans please....


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah. It's all speculation so far.
> Dean is just logically the most likely to betray Seth and Roman.


Yeah. It's gotta happen at some point. I remember reading that although Vince wanted the split to happen sooner, Hunter decided to keep them together more. I'm sure it was for multiple reasons, but I hope it's partly because Hunter sees something even greater in those boys. It HAS to end with a betrayal by Dean. It just HAS to.
enaldo

Also that energy troll gave me a good chuckle. Congrats on some of the no-selling. Saw his first post and didn't surprise me to see him humbled. Then I saw his other posts :faint: it was like...This guy for real? :lol Good to see it gone although I expect to see many more drop by over time.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Yeah. It's gotta happen at some point. I remember reading that although Vince wanted the split to happen sooner, Hunter decided to keep them together more. I'm sure it was for multiple reasons, but I hope it's partly because Hunter sees something even greater in those boys. It HAS to end with a betrayal by Dean. It just HAS to.
> enaldo
> 
> Also that energy troll gave me a good chuckle. Congrats on some of the no-selling. Saw his first post and didn't surprise me to see him humbled. Then I saw his other posts :faint: it was like...This guy for real? :lol Good to see it gone although I expect to see many more drop by over time.


Smart move, Trips :lol And it BETTER. I can't think of a bigger way to unleash Dean, especially now that the Shield is getting so much momentum as a face group.

I guess some people really are just that bored or ignorant or both. They clearly won't survive long in our midst, though


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah maybe it's just part of the plan. I'm no psychic, but maybe they were just testing the waters with the casuals with the last angle. Maybe it will be that much more of a shock to casuals once it happens after a highly established face run. They are really behind Reigns right now and they have warmed up to Seth. I can just imagine the heat once the crowd gets more behind Dean as well and then exposes himself for the little shit that he is. He gets a chant or a pop every now and again, but he needs more casual backing. He can get it too. Just gonna take some time, so that's why I'm hoping that what I mentioned before had something to do with why Trips extended the life of the Shield.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Yeah maybe it's just part of the plan. I'm no psychic, but maybe they were just testing the waters with the casuals with the last angle. Maybe it will be that much more of a shock to casuals once it happens after a highly established face run. They are really behind Reigns right now and they have warmed up to Seth. I can just imagine the heat once the crowd gets more behind Dean as well and then exposes himself for the little shit that he is. He gets a chant or a pop every now and again, but he needs more casual backing. He can get it too. Just gonna take some time, so that's why I'm hoping that what I mentioned before had something to do with why Trips extended the life of the Shield.


That's true. I'm guessing that's also why he's the face in peril more often during their recent matches--to establish that he's the kind of guy who gets up regardless of what gets thrown at him.

Side note: My brother, who's normally been meh on the Shield (he doesn't even remember their names most of the time), has totally been converted into a Dean fan. He actually remembers his name, and thinks he's hilarious. Especially after that Cesaro swing where Dean's dancing midway through.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Mmmyesss excellent. Your brother chose well. :ambrose


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Back! been out on the road last 3 weeks  haven't had enough time to get all my Shield LOVE
> 
> But My Emotions are a MESS!
> in 3 weeks mania went from NO NO NO NO into OMG YES YES YES
> 
> So Happy they didn't rush the breakup <3
> Bryan OMG it looks like WWE finally noticed the elephant in the room.
> BUT i will be here LIVE this Sunday!


A wild Rane appears :mark: :mark:



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> not after we get through with you


This is quite true and you will thank us for it too


----------



## Joshi Judas

When does the Beatles corruption commence? He seems so nice, I fear for his soul :lol I'll watch the horror gleefully though, give me a front row seat when you get on it Zero (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ohshi- I missed Rane' s post! Welcome back! Hope it was a fun trip. :dance:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> When does the Beatles corruption commence? He seems so nice, I fear for his soul :lol I'll watch the horror gleefully though, give me a front row seat when you get on it Zero (Y)


No problem boo. He does seem like such a sweet soul doesn't he? All the more fun :cheer


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> When does the Beatles corruption commence? He seems so nice, I fear for his soul :lol I'll watch the horror gleefully though, give me a front row seat when you get on it Zero (Y)


No mercy at all, huh Raven? :lol The least you could do was give the poor boy survival tips.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah he does seem very gentlemanly. Does he end up like Reservoir Angel or stay like Sparrow? Or kinda just in the middle like Punky, is the question :lol


@Sparrow

Wynter did ask me to lend the poor guy a hand. But tough world out there, sink or swim :lol If he makes it, he can join Telos, Banez and myself :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah he does seem very gentlemanly. Does he end up like Reservoir Angel or stay like Sparrow? Or kinda just in the middle like Punky, is the question :lol
> 
> 
> @Sparrow
> 
> Wynter did ask me to lend the poor guy a hand. But tough world out there, sink or swim :lol If he makes it, he can join Telos, Banez and myself :lol


This should be interesting :lol Especially once he makes it into chat. I may have to help him out

So where do Deppie and Fran stand?


----------



## Wynter

Don't let Beatles fool you. That boy is a corruption waiting to happen :

It's going to be beautiful when he's finally let loose :banderas


----------



## ArabGuy

I'm shocked so many of you wanted Shield vs Wyatts at Wrestlemania.
Don't you realize they wouldn't have received as much time as they did?
And that the fan's reactions were going to be much weaker due to the sound not recording as well in stadiums as arenas?
It's a blessing they had the match at EC.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Fran's shy and Deppie's kinda soft :lol But yeah they have given in to Zero, while Telos, Banez and I are kinda still hanging on :lol

Anyway I came to know The Shield's helping Bryan on house shows? :mark: :mark:

Could this happen at the Mania main event? :banderas


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Don't let Beatles fool you. That boy is a corruption waiting to happen :
> 
> It's going to be beautiful when he's finally let loose :banderas


I guess we shall see what he's REALLY like in chat :lol But just so he knows he's got a fellow innocent on his side 



ArabGuy said:


> I'm shocked so many of you wanted Shield vs Wyatts at Wrestlemania.
> Don't you realize they wouldn't have received as much time as they did?
> And that the fan's reactions were going to be much weaker due to the sound not recording as well in stadiums as arenas?
> It's a blessing they had the match at EC.


Oh, I don't regret the match happening at EC in the slightest. But really, Shield/Wyatts never got off the ground before it suddenly ended. Mania was the perfect place to conclude the feud and would have been a great way to put all six guys over as major future stars, rather than Kane/NAO vs Shield and Cena/Wyatt.

I'm torn on whether I want them helping Bryan out :lol On one hand, it would definitely signal Shield/Authority, but I kind of want Bryan to have his moment too 

And I didn't realize Banez was still hanging on :lol


----------



## Banez

morning peeps, whats new today?

Did you girls corrupt the poor fella yet?

And i guess that carbon based lifeform got humbled.

Edit: Sparrow, takes more than that to get rid of me :lol


----------



## Wynter

No, save Bryan/Shield vs Authority/Evolution for the next day at Raw :mark:

Bryan _will _have the belt and the Authority, Randy and Batista will be none too pleased about it.

Maybe Trips or Steph will try to sick the hounds of justice on him for a little beat down, but the boys nope the fuck outta them and say they don't take orders anymore :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> No, save Bryan/Shield vs Authority/Evolution for the next day at Raw :mark:
> 
> Bryan _will _have the belt and the Authority, Randy and Batista will be none too pleased about it.
> 
> Maybe Trips or Steph will try to sick the hounds of justice on him for a little beat down, but the boys nope the fuck outta them and say they don't take orders anymore :banderas


Yeah, this is the scenario I see most happening. And because The Shield helped bryan on the house show, that was a foreshadowing if you ask me.


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> Yeah, this is the scenario I see most happening. And because The Shield helped bryan on the house show, that was a foreshadowing if you ask me.


ahh the throwing pillow is back on your sig, love it :lol

And yeah could be. I do still see the Shield interfere in Bryan/Trips match.. would be awesome to see them put HHH through a spanish announce table.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, that's one way to start a Shield vs Authority feud. 
Powerbomb the fuck out of Trips onto the announcer's table :lmao
That would be so awesome 

Seth should be a doll and stomp the fuck out of Steph's head too :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> ahh the throwing pillow is back on your sig, love it :lol
> 
> And yeah could be. I do still see the Shield interfere in Bryan/Trips match.. would be awesome to see them put HHH through a spanish announce table.


Oh no, is not. :argh: this site is having the downs again or something. Sorry. But don't worry, I will put a much cooler sig after this one. Is going to be Killua and Gon again. 

The Shield triple powerbombing HHH through the announce table :mark:


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> Oh no, is not. :argh: this site is having the downs again or something. Sorry. But don't worry, I will put a much cooler sig after this one. Is going to be Killua and Gon again.
> 
> The Shield triple powerbombing HHH through the announce table :mark:


damn, the throwing pillow looks awesome though :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> morning peeps, whats new today?
> 
> Did you girls corrupt the poor fella yet?
> 
> And i guess that carbon based lifeform got humbled.
> 
> Edit: Sparrow, takes more than that to get rid of me :lol


:lol Say that when Zero and/or Wynter are wielding that whip.



WynterWarm12 said:


> No, save Bryan/Shield vs Authority/Evolution for the next day at Raw :mark:
> 
> Bryan _will _have the belt and the Authority, Randy and Batista will be none too pleased about it.
> 
> Maybe Trips or Steph will try to sick the hounds of justice on him for a little beat down, but the boys nope the fuck outta them and say they don't take orders anymore :banderas


I want to see Dean going "Nope" again :lol And maybe Trips tries to interfere himself, but the Shield come down and block him. That way, they're not exactly "saving" Bryan, but just keeping the Authority from ruining the moment.

And I really really hope they do have Bryan win the belt. I would :cheer :mark: :dance a hundred times over. 

Imagine the rioting if Batista walked away with it :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, that's one way to start a Shield vs Authority feud.
> Powerbomb the fuck out of Trips onto the announcer's table :lmao
> That would be so awesome
> 
> Seth should be a doll and stomp the fuck out of Steph's head too :banderas


Someone said on Tumblr that the Spanish announce table should get in HoF next year :lol I support this.

OMG. the :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: if Shield powerbombed Trips onto the table. Steph screaming in the background because she can't do a bloody thing about it.

:lol If only the AE was still around, Steph would going through the table too.


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Say that when Zero and/or Wynter are wielding that whip.


Zero attempted to drug me last night and i'm still here :lol

and as for the Bryan talk ,thats what i'm afraid of.. that WWE have him to get into main event just so it won't get shitted on so that Batista can still have his title win.


----------



## Wynter

Banez, you shut your whore mouth!!!

Don't speak such blasphemy in this thread 

lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Shield vs The Authority 


I want and I do not want at the same time fpalm I am divided 

With this The Shield will have matches with Cena and Brayn as partners.

And maybe that story ends with Dean join the Authority or simply leave The Shield.

:topic: Why Men are so sensitive?

In a movie:

conversation between two men "Women are only good for sex" - The movie is good

conversation between two women "Men are only good for sex" - The movie is bad, teaches bad examples

Like WTH? :cuss:


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Don't speak such blasphemy in this thread
> 
> lol


:lmao

You still love me so it's ok


----------



## Wynter

Why don't you want Shield vs Authority, Sonia?
What would you rather happen then?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Fran's shy and Deppie's kinda soft :lol But yeah they have given in to Zero, while Telos, Banez and I are kinda still hanging on :lol
> 
> Anyway I came to know The Shield's helping Bryan on house shows? :mark: :mark:
> 
> Could this happen at the Mania main event? :banderas


Fran? That boy is as thirsty as the rest of us :lol Deppie's there too but he's just shy about it. Such a sweet boy he is.



JacqSparrow said:


> I guess we shall see what he's REALLY like in chat :lol But just so he knows he's got *a fellow innocent on his side*












Lemme just step back over here from the lightning strike that's gonna hit.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Zero attempted to drug me last night and i'm still here :lol


Moi? :shocked: I don't have to drug you to get you to do shit. Swinging on the chandelier last night was all you.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Poor Banez has been buried so many times by Zero I lost count :lol

Wynter still tops the burial chart though. Tbf, thirsting for Bo Dallas doesn't help. Although I'm kind of a Boliever at times, he still has the most punchable face in the history of the universe. Followed by the Miz.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Poor Banez has been buried so many times by Zero I lost count :lol
> 
> Wynter still tops the burial chart though. Tbf, thirsting for Bo Dallas doesn't help. Although I'm kind of a Boliever at times, he still* has the most punchable face in the history of the universe*. Followed by the Miz.


This. :genius He's the sort of guy you'll take deep pleasure in watching getting beat up.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Wrestlemania is this Sunday already :|

Only I think something is missing.

The matches/stories are so "meh"

*Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H + Randy Orton (c) Vs. Batista vs. TBD =* Bryan wins or Triple H wins. Orton and Batista are accessories in this story.

*The Undertaker Vs. Brock Lesnar =* Taker wins 

*André the Giant Memorial Battle Royal =* people care about this match? 

*The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) vs. Kane and The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg and Billy Gunn) =* The Shield wins 

*Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational = *AJ loses

*John Cena Vs. Bray Wyatt =* this is the least predictable match. Incredibly :lol . Anyone can win.


Bryan vs. The authority will continue, which honestly I'm already sick of this story. Something has to be added to this story (I just do not know if want it to be The Shield).

Divas match maybe will be the start of AJ vs Tamina, which I approve.

Bray vs Cena will continue because honestly I think Bray will win. Maybe it's the beginning of a new Cena (I'm not talking about Heel turn)


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Moi? :shocked: I don't have to drug you to get you to do shit. Swinging on the chandelier last night was all you.


asif you didn't enjoy the chandelier yourself :cool2


----------



## Wynter

:side: But I only think he's funny!

I didn't say I wanted to have sex with the dude :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is probably a re-post but I wanted to bring some singing Ambrose to this thead.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> asif you didn't enjoy the chandelier yourself :cool2


Well I certainly did enjoy the show you put on. You sure are quite flexible. :cool2


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well I certainly did enjoy the show you put on. You sure are quite flexible. :cool2


Thats the way you like your men :lol


----------



## Wynter

SóniaPortugal said:


> Wrestlemania is this Sunday already :|
> 
> Only I think something is missing.
> 
> The matches/stories are so "meh"
> 
> *Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H + Randy Orton (c) Vs. Batista vs. TBD =* Bryan wins or Triple H wins. Orton and Batista are accessories in this story.
> 
> *The Undertaker Vs. Brock Lesnar =* Taker wins
> 
> *André the Giant Memorial Battle Royal =* people care about this match?
> 
> *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) vs. Kane and The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg and Billy Gunn) =* The Shield wins
> 
> *Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational = *AJ loses
> 
> *John Cena Vs. Bray Wyatt =* this is the least predictable match. Incredibly :lol . Anyone can win.
> 
> 
> Bryan vs. The authority will continue, which honestly I'm already sick of this story. Something has to be added to this story (I just do not know if want it to be The Shield).
> 
> Divas match maybe will be the start of AJ vs Tamina, which I approve.
> 
> Bray vs Cena will continue because honestly I think Bray will win. Maybe it's the beginning of a new Cena (I'm not talking about Heel turn)


This is pretty much what I think.

I do think Bray is going to win and this feud with Cena will spill over into another PPV where Cena will get his win back.
This match is going to be intense because no one is certain of the winner.

I'm on the fence on whether AJ retains. Her booking has been weird. She almost seems like the underdog.
But if she loses, I say Tamina, Brie or Naomi will get the win.

The Battle Royal? I think either Big Show or Rusev will win. Maybe even someone in the four spots they haven't revealed.
Who i want to win the Battle Royal? Ziggler :mark:

I pray so hard the Shield wins against NAO and Kane. What exactly will Kane/NAO gain from a win? It would make no damn sense.
Just have the boys quickly destroy those three and keep it moving :lol

Of course Taker will win. Brock is going to beat his ass all over that ring though :

I think this will end up a fatal four way or Triple H will beat the dog piss out of Bryan a the end of the match, making everyone question will Bryan make it to the main event. 
My money will be on Bryan winning (Y) The payoff _has_ to happen. It's now or never.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Thats the way you like your men :lol


Wynter, Imma need to borrow Banez for a while for,um, reasons.


----------



## Wynter

Girl, I already gave him to you. Have fun, boo :

Just...just try not to break the poor thing okay? lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Girl, I already gave him to you. Have fun, boo :
> 
> Just...just try not to break the poor thing okay? lol


No promises. :angel


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok Banez, you're gone to the Reservoir/Fran/Deppie camp. Telos and I stand alone :lol Our lord Pyro's abandoned us though.

Anyway presentation done. At first, they started asking questions about topics I had no idea about










But quickly recovered and bossed it.










Made a quick exit as soon as it was done.










And now I hang out on WF until my shift ends and I get home to enjoy a cold beer


----------



## Banez

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok Banez, you're gone to the Reservoir/Fran/Deppie camp. Telos and I stand alone :lol Our lord Pyro's abandoned us though.


They trade me around like a damn trading card..  :lol

not that i have anything against it :angel


----------



## Deptford

Pyro is gone as fuck isn't he? :angry::angry::angry:
:angry::angry::angry:



Banez said:


> They trade me around like a damn trading card..  :lol
> 
> not that i have anything against it :angel


oh banez you bad 
we bad :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok Banez, you're gone to the Reservoir/Fran/Deppie camp. Telos and I stand alone :lol Our lord Pyro's abandoned us though.
> 
> Anyway presentation done. At first, they started asking questions about topics I had no idea about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But quickly recovered and bossed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a quick exit as soon as it was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I hang out on WF until my shift ends and I get home to enjoy a cold beer


Good job! What's your beer of choice?



Banez said:


> They trade me around like a damn trading card..  :lol
> 
> not that i have anything against it :angel


Slut.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> Zero attempted to drug me last night and i'm still here :lol
> 
> and as for the Bryan talk ,thats what i'm afraid of.. that WWE have him to get into main event just so it won't get shitted on so that Batista can still have his title win.


Oh Banez, stop denying it  You're under Zero's thumb and you know it.

Ugh. UGH. The Raw after would be crazier than Mania 28.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Fran? That boy is as thirsty as the rest of us :lol Deppie's there too but he's just shy about it. Such a sweet boy he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme just step back over here from the lightning strike that's gonna hit.


I'm an :angel, Zero, and even Raven knows it 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Poor Banez has been buried so many times by Zero I lost count :lol
> 
> Wynter still tops the burial chart though. Tbf, thirsting for Bo Dallas doesn't help. Although I'm kind of a Boliever at times, he still has the most punchable face in the history of the universe. Followed by the Miz.


I look at Bo and I want to do this:












WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: But I only think he's funny!
> 
> I didn't say I wanted to have sex with the dude :lol


You still have no taste 



WynterWarm12 said:


> This is pretty much what I think.
> 
> I do think Bray is going to win and this feud with Cena will spill over into another PPV where Cena will get his win back.
> This match is going to be intense because no one is certain of the winner.
> 
> I'm on the fence on whether AJ retains. Her booking has been weird. She almost seems like the underdog.
> But if she loses, I say Tamina, Brie or Naomi will get the win.
> 
> The Battle Royal? I think either Big Show or Rusev will win. Maybe even someone in the four spots they haven't revealed.
> Who i want to win the Battle Royal? Ziggler :mark:
> 
> I pray so hard the Shield wins against NAO and Kane. What exactly will Kane/NAO gain from a win? It would make no damn sense.
> Just have the boys quickly destroy those three and keep it moving :lol
> 
> Of course Taker will win. Brock is going to beat his ass all over that ring though :
> 
> I think this will end up a fatal four way or Triple H will beat the dog piss out of Bryan a the end of the match, making everyone question will Bryan make it to the main event.
> My money will be on Bryan winning (Y) The payoff _has_ to happen. It's now or never.


I'm think Bray should win, but not cleanly. Because if Cena wins, it may hurt Bray's credibility, but if Bray wins clean, it may not be too good for him because he might peak too quickly.

That mess of a Divas whatever? I'm not particularly fussed, but I do hope AJ retains so they can build up to something good between her and Tamina. Just not a Total Diva. Please.

Shield win. There's no other option. My boys will not go down in Mania history as "lost to a bunch of old guys".

I hope it won't come to a Fatal Fourway. I really don't need to see Trips wrestling two matches in one night too :lol


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Slut.


Zero, stop talking to Wynter like that :cool2

it's your turn on the chandelier tonight.

@Sparrow: let me live in denial! :lol

ontopic: i do see Bray win n then Hogan clear the ring and pose 50 mins with Cena.


----------



## Wynter

Ewwwwww, you guys drink beer???


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok Banez, you're gone to the Reservoir/Fran/Deppie camp. Telos and I stand alone :lol Our lord Pyro's abandoned us though.
> 
> Anyway presentation done. At first, they started asking questions about topics I had no idea about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But quickly recovered and bossed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a quick exit as soon as it was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I hang out on WF until my shift ends and I get home to enjoy a cold beer


Sounds like my thesis defense :lol Excellent way to describe it though :agree:

Good job! :cheer

And no I don't Wynter!


----------



## Joshi Judas

@Deptford

Gone from this thread, banished from the kingdom, but he survives. Severely weakened from the deletion of several thousand posts, Lord Pyro's spirit endures as his devoted fanatics like me do our best to keep the spirit of Pyro's Army alive. One day, he shall return to reclaim what is his :lol

@Zero

Any cold beer is good beer :lol I have one called Kingfisher that you've probably never heard of :lol Also enjoy a good Corona or Heineken when I get one. What about you?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Zero, stop talking to Wynter like that :cool2


Oh so that's how you gonna act when we're out in public? I see you. 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Ewwwwww, you guys drink beer???


Well I don't like my wine from a box so..... :draper2

@Raven. Corona for me. Heineken tastes like weak piss.


----------



## Wynter

Eh, I'll just stick to my vodka :

Beer is so freaking nasty though :lol




Sparrow! You're against me now too 
I thought we were cool. We even bonded over Harry Potter!!


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh so that's how you gonna act when we're out in public? I see you.


*cough*

i got reputation to uphold. Can't let them think i'm that easy for you :$


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> @Deptford
> 
> Gone from this thread, banished from the kingdom, but he survives. Severely weakened from the deletion of several thousand posts, Lord Pyro's spirit endures as his devoted fanatics like me do our best to keep the spirit of Pyro's Army alive. One day, he shall return to reclaim what is his :lol


So Pyro is Sauron and you guys are his Orcs. Got it  Anyone see a shiny gold ring lying around?

Kidding aside, it really isn't the same without him :lol

@Wynter, we are sister witches, but BO??? I would Avada Kedavra that guy into the next lifetime and do it again. Besides, I already forgave you for Miz 

@Banez, what reputation?


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Eh, I'll just stick to my vodka :
> 
> Beer is so freaking nasty though :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparrow! You're against me now too
> I thought we were cool. We even bonded over Harry Potter!!


You've just been drinking the wrong kind of beer and all. Vodka only huh? Wanna act all bougie and shit :lol Don't get me wrong, I love me some vodka



Banez said:


> *cough*
> 
> i got reputation to uphold. Can't let them think i'm that easy for you :$


Um babes, they already know.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Um babes, they already know.


Oh... in that case.. lead the way!


----------



## DareDevil

@Wynter. I drink beer, sometimes, and when I do is Heineken. all other beers can get lost. But, usually I drink Vodka.


----------



## Wynter

Yes, Banez, we already know. Must I remind you of the PMs 

You're a fellow shameless whore, deal with it :

:lol beer does nothing for me. It's like water to me, basically. And it tastes like ass lol.
Now Vodka? I have to be careful with that. It sneaks up on me 


@Sparrow Noooooooo, you can't kill him! He entertains me  Would you settle for weekly sessions of crucios on him


----------



## DareDevil

Yeah, Vodka. The one I drink is blue :side: I have to mix it with some kind of soda though because is too strong for me, I like anyway.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Beer and whisky/scotch for me. I share my love for Corona with Zero and Heineken with Vicky. Actually I like all beers but if I saw a bunch of choices, those are the ones I'd go for :draper2

@Wynter

Everyone starts out that way. I hated beer too. Once I had tasted everything and hated beer for a long time, I kinda started liking it again and now it's my favorite. Everyone eventually comes back to beer :lol

@Sparrow

Couldn't you find a better example? Like the Nazguls :cool2


----------



## Deptford

Quoth I didn't know you were a member of #PyroNation too?  

Yo, I drink mexican beers. That's p much it really unless I'm drinking with other people or at a party in which case. It does not matter one bit what I drink or smoke or what the hell ever. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Only two kinds of WF users exist Deptford- those in the PyroNation and those who will be. Us smart folks get a share of his power.

We're like the Inner Circle of Voldemort's Death Eaters feel me? XD

And yeah at a party, I take one sample of everything :lol Free alcohol = best alcohol :cheer


----------



## DareDevil

Deppie drinking. not sure if I believe you, you're too innocent.

also, the fuck is PyroNation?


----------



## Wynter

Today I learned, Deppie has no standards and accepts everything 

The last time I had beer, I had it mixed up in some vodka.
I was so fucked up that night :no: :lol

Nope, I can't ever get into beer, Raven. I have standards thank you very much :


----------



## DareDevil

Yeah, Raven, don't you know that Wynter is the classiest of us all?


----------



## Wynter

DareDevil said:


> Yeah, Raven, don't you know that Wynter is the classiest of us all?


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yes, Banez, we already know. Must I remind you of the PMs
> 
> You're a fellow shameless whore, deal with it :
> 
> :lol beer does nothing for me. It's like water to me, basically. And it tastes like ass lol.
> Now Vodka? I have to be careful with that. It sneaks up on me
> 
> 
> @Sparrow Noooooooo, you can't kill him! He entertains me  Would you settle for weekly sessions of crucios on him


...fine. See, this is how much I like you.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Beer and whisky/scotch for me. I share my love for Corona with Zero and Heineken with Vicky. Actually I like all beers but if I saw a bunch of choices, those are the ones I'd go for :draper2
> 
> @Wynter
> 
> Everyone starts out that way. I hated beer too. Once I had tasted everything and hated beer for a long time, I kinda started liking it again and now it's my favorite. Everyone eventually comes back to beer :lol
> 
> @Sparrow
> 
> Couldn't you find a better example? Like the Nazguls :cool2


Are you Nazgul-level?  Who's the Witch-King out of you lot?



Quoth the Raven said:


> Only two kinds of WF users exist Deptford- those in the PyroNation and those who will be. Us smart folks get a share of his power.
> 
> We're like the Inner Circle of Voldemort's Death Eaters feel me? XD
> 
> And yeah at a party, I take one sample of everything :lol Free alcohol = best alcohol :cheer


And we all know what happened to Voldy's inner circle...

*goes to my corner with my coffee


----------



## Wynter

:lol that's exactly what I was going to point out, Sparrow.

The Death Eaters either died or ended up in Azkaban :lol

Bad choice, Raven


----------



## Deptford

pyro's death eaters are different though. WE WILL RULE ONE DAY 

Why you guys keep calling me innocent?
there is difference between cute and innocent


----------



## DareDevil

Cute=Innocent.


----------



## Wynter

You are adorb, Deppie


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> pyro's death eaters are different though. WE WILL RULE ONE DAY
> 
> Why you guys keep calling me innocent?
> there is difference between cute and innocent


What happened to Pyro:












And shucks, Deppie, you are so innocent


----------



## Deptford

If only you guys knew but I'll let you think what you want


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> If only you guys knew but I'll let you think what you want


Nothing to be ashamed of  Own it, Deppie!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> If only you guys knew but I'll let you think what you want


Don't worry Deppie. I got your back. I know what you're capable of.


----------



## Banez

only 3 more nights


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> Cute=Innocent.


then you are innocent too right? 
YAY Pillow sig is back!!!!   


SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't worry Deppie. I got your back. I know what you're capable of.


Maybe I oversld myself but am not all just cuteness


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> only 3 more nights


Three long nights :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Quoth the Raven said:


> Banez and others looking to kill time until Mania, watch this. Not Shield related but I just watched this and this is unquestionably THE GREATEST documentary/film on a wrestler I've seen. EVER. Head and shoulders above the rest. Trust me, you won't be disappointed.


If you say so.
Watching it now. :agree:



> Anyway 3 days to go. I'd like to recommend my post from last night that got no sold
> 
> Watch "Hitman Hart Wrestling with Shadows" everyone. A GREAT documentary film, not just by wrestling standards, but just great.


Ninja'd.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wynter talking about standards :ti

PyroNation will prevail. When Pyro and his riders come hunting, you won't be safe Sparrow :lol I'd suggest you join the Dark Side, with us A+ players :lol

Anyway 3 days to go. I'd like to recommend my post from last night that got no sold 

Watch "Hitman Hart Wrestling with Shadows" everyone. A GREAT documentary film, not just by wrestling standards, but just great. Best wrestling related documentary ever. Won awards in film festivals :draper2


*EDIT:* Ninja'd by NeyNey :banderas Let me know once you're done 

But everyone, watch it and let me know.


----------



## tbp82

Kinda shocked none of the Roman haters *ahem* I mean critics haven't started whining about how Roman got a WWE.com exclusive video of him training for wrestlemania 30 and the other two didn't/hadn't yet.


----------



## Wynter

:lol I have it downloaded to my desktop, Raven. Don't worry :

tbp82, you should be used to it by now. Everything Roman is the antichrist on this site 
A whole thread was started about the poll results as if everyone just realized WWE rigged polls -_-

Who knows, maybe WWE will put up videos of Dean and Seth too.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Wynter talking about standards :ti
> 
> PyroNation will prevail. When Pyro and his riders come hunting, you won't be safe Sparrow :lol I'd suggest you join the Dark Side, with us A+ players :lol
> 
> Anyway 3 days to go. I'd like to recommend my post from last night that got no sold
> 
> Watch "Hitman Hart Wrestling with Shadows" everyone. A GREAT documentary film, not just by wrestling standards, but just great. Best wrestling related documentary ever. Won awards in film festivals :draper2
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Ninja'd by NeyNey :banderas Let me know once you're done
> 
> But everyone, watch it and let me know.












And I do like that documentary. I actually downloaded it some time ago  Great stuff. I have this, Punk's, and Shawn's documentaries saved on my hard drive for keeps 

I bet Seth's hounding the WWE for a vid of his own while Dean's just meh :lol


----------



## Banez

might watch it soon Raven thanks


----------



## Deptford

Hmm my favorite documentary is hmm I like the Eddie Guerrero one 

I've never seen the Bret Hart one. I may watch today after I get done streaming my usual shows


----------



## Telos

Hey all.

Idle thoughts: Maybe the best way to go about the split is actually have Roman go heel first. He's already been established as a powerhouse, and Seth and Dean are building a rapport as a tag team together as opposed to Seth and Roman. Have Roman beat down both guys out of nowhere, go corporate (we've seen him tease this gimmick down in developmental), and build him as a singles heel first. He would be the monster that Seth and Dean both have to conquer, and Roman would have backing from the Authority. Over time have Dean turn against Seth, and Seth would remain face, and afterward Roman can turn face again while keeping Dean heel.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Idle thoughts: Maybe the best way to go about the split is actually have Roman go heel first. He's already been established as a powerhouse, and Seth and Dean are building a rapport as a tag team together as opposed to Seth and Roman. Have Roman beat down both guys out of nowhere, go corporate (we've seen him tease this gimmick down in developmental), and build him as a singles heel first. He would be the monster that Seth and Dean both have to conquer, and Roman would have backing from the Authority. Over time have Dean turn against Seth, and Seth would remain face, and afterward Roman can turn face again while keeping Dean heel.


Just one problem. Roman isn't turning on his twue luv Seth unless something super major happens like if he messes with his conditioner or something :lol.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Idle thoughts: Maybe the best way to go about the split is actually have Roman go heel first. He's already been established as a powerhouse, and Seth and Dean are building a rapport as a tag team together as opposed to Seth and Roman. Have Roman beat down both guys out of nowhere, go corporate (we've seen him tease this gimmick down in developmental), and build him as a singles heel first. He would be the monster that Seth and Dean both have to conquer, and Roman would have backing from the Authority. Over time have Dean turn against Seth, and Seth would remain face, and afterward Roman can turn face again while keeping Dean heel.


Telos! Long time no see! 

While this would be interesting, I don't see it happening--WWE seems to be really intent on turning Roman face. I see him as tweener at most--beating down both of them because they tried to turn on him like at the Rumble.

The likelihood that we'll see Corporate Roman in the future is pretty high, though.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Just one problem. Roman isn't turning on his twue luv Seth unless something super major happens like if he messes with his conditioner or something :lol.


Or loosens a single strand of that FLAWLESS HAIR.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Or loosens a single strand of that FLAWLESS HAIR.


Dat Samoan Remy is not to be messed with. Most expensive hair on the market.


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just one problem. Roman isn't turning on his twue luv Seth unless something super major happens like if he messes with his conditioner or something :lol.


Ha! Conditioner... 

Seriously though, that man's hair care regimen's on point!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tru365 said:


> Ha! Conditioner...
> 
> Seriously though, that man's hair care regimen's on point!


That's the video WWE should've done. Roman Reigns' Hair Care video. Dude got better hair than all of the divas.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm not sure how long it's been since I was last here (feels like forever) but shit's been kind of falling apart a touch at home lately (all better now, mostly) but... I am not here again.

Erm... I'm out of practise at this, so let's see...

I would blow Seth Rollins.

.. yeah, pretty sure that'll suffice for now.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Lucky duck.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd grab the opportunity for Shield/Evolution since it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> OH CINDEL...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't have been more wrong, Raven.
> 
> You did??? YASSSSS. Incredible, right???
> 
> And Paige :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ....You have no taste, honey. I'm sorry, but the time has come for me to say it
> 
> Ah, FLAWLESS HAIR.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, well, if you can stay under the radar, you may be able to save yourself from corruption *whistles and hides under Zero and Wynter's radar*
> 
> 
> 
> WHEEEEEE.
> 
> And I see there was another troll in here. My sisters and brothers in here are such excellent slayers. :clap Buffy would be proud.
> 
> RANE SIGHTING!!!! RANE!!!!!





SubZero3:16 said:


> A wild Rane appears :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> This is quite true and you will thank us for it too





Calabrose said:


> Ohshi- I missed Rane' s post! Welcome back! Hope it was a fun trip. :dance:


Thank you All

it was a good trip.

I Hope we see a Shield vs Evolution at SS! (i did say the months ago)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm not sure how long it's been since I was last here (feels like forever) but shit's been kind of falling apart a touch at home lately (all better now, mostly) but... I am not here again.
> 
> Erm... I'm out of practise at this, so let's see...
> 
> I would blow Seth Rollins.
> 
> .. yeah, pretty sure that'll suffice for now.


Nice to see you dear. *gives Reservoir a big hug* all of these hoes gonna be jealous of you now.

I guess you blowing Seth is the most PG thing you could've written.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nice to see you dear. *gives Reservoir a big hug* all of these hoes gonna be jealous of you know.


ohhh you've broken the code!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nice to see you dear. *gives Reservoir a big hug* all of these hoes gonna be jealous of you now.


Thank you m'dear. *steps into convenient decomtamination shower*

No offence but I don't know where you've been. :



> I guess you blowing Seth is the most PG thing you could've written.


I could have gone into detail but I had a lunchtime (for lack of a better word) 'dalliance' so I really wasn't in the mood to get too naughty again.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat Samoan Remy is not to be messed with. Most expensive hair on the market.


Still appalled that Kane/NAO pulled that hair like it was nothing.



SubZero3:16 said:


> That's the video WWE should've done. Roman Reigns' Hair Care video. Dude got better hair than all of the divas.


Darn it. You're right. Would grab the attention of the female fans like that if he hasn't already 



RaneGaming said:


> Thank you All
> 
> it was a good trip.
> 
> I Hope we see a Shield vs Evolution at SS! (i did say the months ago)


That's great  Are you back in here for good? 

:lol If they keep Shield around that long, I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> ohhh you've broken the code!


Only for Ressy. He holds a special place


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Only for Ressy. He holds a special place


*makes a note that rest of the guys aren't as special*

:side:



Reservoir Angel said:


> Thank you m'dear. *steps into convenient decomtamination shower*
> 
> No offence but I don't know where you've been. :


lol, thats how special you are to him zero


----------



## Reservoir Angel

In fairness, I'm _far_ too fabulous to be ordinary.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Thank you m'dear. *steps into convenient decomtamination shower*
> 
> No offence but I don't know where you've been. :












You really gonna do me like that boo? 



Banez said:


> *makes a note that rest of the guys aren't as special*
> 
> :side:
> 
> lol, thats how special you are to him zero


He's special because he's my first full scale corruption story. You wouldn't believe how uptight he was when he first came here.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reservoir Angel said:


> In fairness, I'm _far_ too fabulous to be ordinary.


:lol Welcome back Res! You were missed!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> You really gonna do me like that boo?


I'm not gonna do you at all, I don't go for va-jay-jay. 

But the fact I waited until AFTER the hug to decontaminate speaks volumes. Normally I'd leap in there and hold up a crucifix to ward the approaching hugger off. 



> He's special because he's my first full scale corruption story. You wouldn't believe how uptight he was when he first came here.


Yup. You ruined me. Something quite a few guys I know probably appreciate even if they don't know it. :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm not gonna do you at all, I don't go for va-jay-jay.
> 
> But the fact I waited until AFTER the hug to decontaminate speaks volumes. Normally I'd leap in there and hold up a crucifix to ward the approaching hugger off.
> 
> 
> Yup. You ruined me. Something quite a few guys I know probably appreciate even if they don't know it. :side:


Y'all see this behaviour right here? This is why I don't hug people. :no:

But score one for va-jay-jay turning out a gay dude. :cheer :cheer


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> He's special because he's my first full scale corruption story. You wouldn't believe how uptight he was when he first came here.


i can imagine. First one is always the best right?

:lol

p.s. stop hugging people before you ruin YOUR reputation.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> i can imagine. First one is always the best right?
> 
> :lol
> 
> p.s. stop hugging people before you ruin YOUR reputation.


He wasn't the first one I corrupted just the hardest one.

Don't worry I've learned my lesson. Not touching the rest of you hoes ever again.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

You always remember your first... sometimes unfortunately, but you do.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> You always remember your first... sometimes unfortunately, but you do.


Really? I've never had that problem. Must be simple folks problem. :draper2


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Not touching the rest of you hoes ever again.


We'll see about that, afterall you do like the flexible types :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> then you are innocent too right?
> YAY Pillow sig is back!!!!


Aww, Deppie.  Stop making me blush. >*////*< 

The pillow sig is not back, I don't know why it keeps showing up, also I didn't know you guys liked it so much. I know is adorbs.


----------



## Deptford

leaves the hugs to me and devil and bunny, zero :lol 



I wish I could've seen Resse when he first came up in here


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Deptford said:


> I wish I could've seen Resse when he first came up in here


A while back I dug up my first post in a past Shield thread. But simply: I thought just calling Rollins hot was one of the most inappropriate things I'd ever written on this forum.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> We'll see about that, afterall you do like the flexible types :lol


Well............. :agree:



Deptford said:


> leaves the hugs to me and devil and bunny, zero :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could've seen Resse when he first came up in here


Will do Deppie.

Man Ressy was an uptight little thing. If he left anything subtly raunchy he would apologize immediately afterwards in case he offended anyone :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Great documentary Raven, thanks for sharing. Very deep and interesting. 

One of the sentences which touched me the most was:
_"But people never come up and say _'You're a hell of an actor!'_ they just go _'You're phony. You are just a phony wrestler.'_" _

Also his kids playing with all these wrestlers before his match with Shawn... had to hold tears back lol. 
His wife going in full "_What goes around comes around_"-mode in the end... :banderas


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why don't you want Shield vs Authority, Sonia?
> What would you rather happen then?



I am divided: 

I want to happen because it is only thing left for The Shield as a group

I do not, because I do not like Triple H. He will want to be the star of the story and I'm afraid of how The Shiel will be treated 

For example this Authority vs Brayn was initially about Brayn and now seems to be about Triple H.

But to be honest I do not know who I want against The Shield, because besides Wyatts no nobody is at the level of The Shield as a team.


----------



## Beatles123

SubZero3:16 said:


> Y'all see this behaviour right here? This is why I don't hug people. :no:
> 
> But score one for va-jay-jay turning out a gay dude. :cheer :cheer


I like Hugs, AND vajayjay! IF I COULD GET ANY! :vince

:


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> leaves the hugs to me and devil and bunny, zero :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could've seen Resse when he first came up in here


:lol, IRL I only touch and hug people who are extremely important to me.
Online, I'm open arms.


----------



## Beatles123

SO NOW I COOOOOME TO YOOOOU

WITH OOOOOOOOOPEN ARMS!!!

#Journey


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> I am divided:
> 
> I want to happen because it is only thing left for The Shield as a group
> 
> I do not, because I do not like Triple H. He will want to be the star of the story and I'm afraid of how The Shiel will be treated
> 
> For example this Authority vs Brayn was initially about Brayn and now seems to be about Triple H.
> 
> But to be honest I do not know who I want against The Shield, because besides Wyatts no nobody is at the level of The Shield as a team.



Bryan HHH is more about HHH because it's involved in the WWE Championship match. And since HHH put himself in the mix as well it's much nicer this way, it doesn't give away the outcome that easily who's gonna win the belt.

And ofc HHH would make it all about himself in this feud, deep down he wants another titlerun :lol

Authority vs. Shield would work as downfall of the Authority imo. Or the downfall of the Shield. But time will tell. I'm sure HHH would put them over if needed.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> Bryan HHH is more about HHH because it's involved in the WWE Championship match. And since HHH put himself in the mix as well it's much nicer this way, it doesn't give away the outcome that easily who's gonna win the belt.
> 
> And ofc HHH would make it all about himself in this feud, deep down he wants another titlerun :lol
> 
> Authority vs. Shield would work as downfall of the Authority imo. Or the downfall of the Shield. But time will tell. I'm sure HHH would put them over if needed.



I know 
I'll see how it goes. 
It may surprise me positively. 

There are people on this forum who think 

The Shield popularity as group = popularity of his elements alone

Lots of people like The Shield as a group, but they are not interested in Seth/Dean/Roman as individuals.


----------



## Set For Seth

Beatles123 said:


> RUUUUN TO YOOOOOU
> 
> WITH OOOOOOOOOPEN ARMS!!!
> 
> #MariahCarey


Fixed that for u


----------



## DareDevil

Beatles123 said:


> SO NOW I COOOOOME TO YOOOOU
> 
> WITH OOOOOOOOOPEN ARMS!!!
> 
> #Journey


<(^.^)> I'll just give you this, because the hug gifs I just keep them between Deppie and me. Sowrry.


----------



## Beatles123

~

Journey > Mariah, Imjussayin.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I am divided:
> 
> I want to happen because it is only thing left for The Shield as a group
> 
> I do not, because I do not like Triple H. He will want to be the star of the story and I'm afraid of how The Shiel will be treated
> 
> For example this Authority vs Brayn was initially about Brayn and now seems to be about Triple H.
> 
> But to be honest I do not know who I want against The Shield, because besides Wyatts no nobody is at the level of The Shield as a team.



You just nailed the biggest problem with The Shield as a group right now. There's not much left for them as a three man unit. Unless WWE shocks me sunday and actually has them lose or break-up we've got a filler/throwaway match for them. One thing they could do with them is basically keep them together but put them in two or three different feuds after mania. 

Some Examples could be.

1.) Dean in a US Title feud and Seth and Roman in a tag feud.

2.) Seth in a singles feud and Roman and Dean in a tag feud

3.) Roman in a singles feud and Seth and Dean in a tag feud.

4.) All three in seperate singles feud. Example Dean with a US Title challenge maybe Seth with Kofi in a high flying feud and Roman with someone.

If we get them going on to feud with another random group of three I'll be disgusted.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I know
> I'll see how it goes.
> It may surprise me positively.
> 
> There are people on this forum who think
> 
> The Shield popularity as group = popularity of his elements alone
> 
> Lots of people like The Shield as a group, but they are not interested in Seth/Dean/Roman as individuals.


Of who's elements alone?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Of who's elements alone?



Dean, Seth and Roman.
There are people who are not interested in Seth, others do not want to know about Dean and others do not care about Roman.
There are people who do not care about any of the three, they just like the group.


----------



## Shenroe

tbp82 said:


> You just nailed the biggest problem with The Shield as a group right now. There's not much left for them as a three man unit. Unless WWE shocks me sunday and actually has them lose or break-up we've got a filler/throwaway match for them. One thing they could do with them is basically keep them together but put them in two or three different feuds after mania.
> 
> Some Examples could be.
> 
> 1.) Dean in a US Title feud and Seth and Roman in a tag feud.
> 
> 2.) Seth in a singles feud and Roman and Dean in a tag feud
> 
> 3.) Roman in a singles feud and Seth and Dean in a tag feud.
> 
> 4.) All three in seperate singles feud. Example Dean with a US Title challenge maybe Seth with Kofi in a high flying feud and Roman with someone.
> 
> If we get them going on to feud with another random group of three I'll be disgusted.


Yeah i like that idea of putting them in different stories. Make things a little more spontaneous


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Woke up to a couple of texts this morning from one of my guy friends who has gone to Mania. He saw Ambrose on Bourbon Street last night. He proceeded to tell me (this is from what I can make out from his drunk text) that even with all the great liquor in New Orleans that is basically endless Ambrose still opted for on the tap/American draft beer. :lmao 

Even funnier that he called him weak for it :lmao

Clearly my friend had been mixing his beer with a few whiskey chasers. OMG... I do love some liquid confidence!


----------



## Beatles123

My brother saw Jericho carrying a case of Miller Light at a gas station back in the day, and legend has it he looked at him and said, "HEY MAN, I'M A BIG FAN, BUT I JUST WANTED TO TELL YOU, 'YER BEER SUCKS!"


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's the video WWE should've done. Roman Reigns' Hair Care video. Dude got better hair than all of the divas.


You not lyin' 

I believe the match he had against Bray, it was the one time he didn't wet his hair before a match. I was like "Wow! Your hair game's great."


----------



## Tru365

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm not sure how long it's been since I was last here (feels like forever) but shit's been kind of falling apart a touch at home lately (all better now, mostly) but... I am not here again.
> 
> Erm... I'm out of practise at this, so let's see...
> 
> I would blow Seth Rollins.
> 
> .. yeah, pretty sure that'll suffice for now.


We don't know each other but "Hi I'm Trudy." I heart for that


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Hi Trudy. 

Also I just noticed I wrote "not here again" instead of "now here again."

How does press keys?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Beatles123 said:


> My brother saw Jericho carrying a case of Miller Light at a gas station back in the day, and legend has it he looked at him and said, "HEY MAN, I'M A BIG FAN, BUT I JUST WANTED TO TELL YOU, 'YER BEER SUCKS!"


Your brother is quite right.



Reservoir Angel said:


> Hi Trudy.
> 
> Also I just noticed I wrote "not here again" instead of "now here again."
> 
> How does press keys?


Go home Ressy. You're drunk.


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> Woke up to a couple of texts this morning from one of my guy friends who has gone to Mania. He saw Ambrose on Bourbon Street last night. He proceeded to tell me (this is from what I can make out from his drunk text) that even with all the great liquor in New Orleans that is basically endless Ambrose still opted for on the tap/American draft beer. :lmao
> 
> Even funnier that he called him weak for it :lmao
> 
> Clearly my friend had been mixing his beer with a few whiskey chasers. OMG... I do love some liquid confidence!


Nooooo! He said it to his face?! That's hysterical


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Go home Ressy. You're drunk.


I thought I was home...

*quietly freaks out*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tru365 said:


> Nooooo! He said it to his face?! That's hysterical


I don't know whether he said it to his face or if he's just calling him weak in the text. The way he has worded it is so confusing and I can't get a-hold of him. Dude probably has his head down a toilet fpalm

But I'm thinking he made himself look like a drunken fool and said it to his face. Oh lord, he was meant to meeting him at axxess (or trying anyway!) fpalm fpalm


----------



## Tru365

Reservoir Angel said:


> Hi Trudy.
> 
> Also I just noticed I wrote "not here again" instead of "now here again."
> 
> How does press keys?


I have a bad habit of leaving out words in texts and tweets. Don't catch it 'til after I post. Case in point: forgot to add *You in the I heart you


----------



## cindel25

SUP HOES!!! I expect to be entertain while I'm killing time at the airport tmw. Get to work! 

Yes Sparrow boo? 



Beatles123 said:


> ~
> 
> Journey > Mariah, Imjussayin.


No Boo. BON JOVI > Journey



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat Samoan Remy is not to be messed with. Most expensive hair on the market.





SubZero3:16 said:


> That's the video WWE should've done. Roman Reigns' Hair Care video. Dude got better hair than all of the divas.















tylermoxreigns said:


> Woke up to a couple of texts this morning from one of my guy friends who has gone to Mania. He saw Ambrose on Bourbon Street last night. He proceeded to tell me (this is from what I can make out from his drunk text) that even with all the great liquor in New Orleans that is basically endless Ambrose still opted for on the tap/American draft beer. :lmao
> 
> Even funnier that he called him weak for it :lmao


Of course COMMUNITY DICK did. 

Tap taste different when it's been spiked. Bitches in NOLA got the game all wrong.

No need to do that when he's practically going to be giving it away.......and with beads too!


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> I don't know whether he said it to his face or if he's just calling him weak in the text. The way he has worded it is so confusing and I can't get a-hold of him. Dude probably has his head down a toilet fpalm
> 
> But I'm thinking he made himself look like a drunken fool and said it to his face. Oh lord, he was meant to meeting him at axxess (or trying anyway!) fpalm fpalm


Heh! Aaaaaah... I can't. That's funny


----------



## Beatles123

cindel25 said:


> No Boo. BON JOVI > Journey












HAVE A NICE DAY, HEY, HEY! :


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> No need to do that when he's practically going to be giving it away.......and with beads too!


This Ash Rai gif is everything! :lol

Queen Cindel stay teaching these simple hoes.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

I freakin love this thread, but its so hard to keep up:grande


----------



## Beatles123

dizzylizzy87 said:


> I freakin love this thread, but its so hard to keep up:grande


Excuse me just a sec here--Please, pardon me a moment, but If I could just...






Ahhh, there we go! I had to, Your name brought it out.  

GOATS paying homage to you!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Aishwarya Rai was such a goddess in her prime. Most beautiful woman from our country, until Katrina Kaif came along. But Ash loses MAJOR points for her choice of a husband. Terrible.


Not sure why I went into all that.

Anyway NeyNey, glad you liked it. What makes it so great is it isn't your official WWE documentary. This was a Canadian filmmaker and for a year or so the cameras followed Bret EVERYWHERE he went, even his home. His conversations with his wife, children, other talents, are all real. They were shooting when the Screwjob happened and Vince tried his best to throw a lawsuit and stop it from releasing but WCW offered to pay all the money so the film got made. Eventually they decided on an out of court settlement :lol

So it has more insights and captures footage you wouldn't ordinarily expect it to capture, which is why I love it.


----------



## Banez

cindel25 said:


> SUP HOES!!! I expect to be entertain while I'm killing time at the airport tmw. Get to work!


enjoy your trip cimbrose :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Aishwarya Rai was such a goddess in her prime. Most beautiful woman from our country, until Katrina Kaif came along. But Ash loses MAJOR points for her choice of a husband. Terrible.


I think you mean that Rai was the most beautiful woman in the world. Even though Kaif is beautiful she looks basic as fuck compared to Rai.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Aah, conversations about female attractiveness!

*leaps into the **** bunker for shelter*


----------



## Deptford

Indian girls are basic bitches. Thinking they got somethin goin on with them cuz they got a red dot and sit indian style and stuff, like get overrrr yourself hoe aint no one lookin at your tacky tapestry dress smdh 

:genius

eating hummus and shit like it mean something. Idk, they just aint it for me. 


DareDevil said:


> :lol, IRL I only touch and hug people who are extremely important to me.
> Online, I'm open arms.


I don't really get hugs much these days IRL
when I do, it's usually me initiating it bewteen my friends and stuff just cuz I want one :lol


DareDevil said:


> <(^.^)> I'll just give you this, because the hug gifs I just keep them between Deppie and me. Sowrry.


 das right! :agree:


----------



## Beatles123

I aint even mad :


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> Indian girls are basic bitches. Thinking they got somethin goin on with them cuz they got a red dot and sit indian style and stuff, like get overrrr yourself hoe aint no one lookin at your tacky tapestry dress smdh


Deppie :no:


----------



## Banez

i've always wanted an indian bellydancer.. just throwing it out there so Zero if you find one throw it at my way.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> i've always wanted an indian bellydancer.. just throwing it out there so Zero if you find one throw it at my way.


Banez, I am not your personal pimp :shocked:


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Banez, I am not your personal pimp :shocked:


might as well be. 

in exchange i'l drop some flexible guys in your direction :agree:


----------



## Beatles123

so apparently that dolphin guy put up early spoilers and the thread got deleted, or someone was trying to be him...i wont say what i saw. Just makes me wonder.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> might as well be.
> 
> in exchange i'l drop some flexible guys in your direction :agree:


Deal.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Deal.


I knew we would reach an understanding. :cheer


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> Deppie :no:


:side:

they know it true though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> Indian girls are basic bitches. Thinking they got somethin goin on with them cuz they got a red dot and sit indian style and stuff, like get overrrr yourself hoe aint no one lookin at your tacky tapestry dress smdh
> 
> :genius
> 
> eating hummus and shit like it mean something. Idk, they just aint it for me.
> 
> I don't really get hugs much these days IRL
> when I do, it's usually me initiating it bewteen my friends and stuff just cuz I want one :lol
> 
> 
> das right! :agree:



I hate the red dot too :lmao

I recently saw even Selena Gomez was going around with that huge dot on the forehead and I'm just going fpalm

The good ones look really lovely but not a fan of the dot. Tradition and all though, whatever.

Sad thing I live here :

Sadder is that the basic Pakistani girl looks way better. And to think we were one country once, and they are the same ethnic group, give or take :lol

Ash in her prime was something else though, would take her over any woman :draper2


----------



## DareDevil

You racist Deppie


----------



## Deptford

Who is ash though :hmm:

and lol Devil I know it sounds racist. I don't mean it like that though :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

:genius Stupid and unnecessary issue :genius

*The Shield and Fanfics:* 

*Seth* is always fluffy and sweet. He rarely has serious flaws and problems. He is the happiest. Seth rarely gets angry with Dean or Roman.

*Roman* quiet, but when he speaks is assertive. Never afraid of anything. 

*Dean* he talks too much, he is always problematic. Also not afraid of anything. 


*Dean and Roman = *complicated relationship between these two. They are always measuring forces, but deep respect one another. Rarely admit that they are wrong in an argument between them. They are becoming the new Cena/Orton in fanfics


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's not racist if true. Although being here I can tell you, most girls from North India- esp Kashmir, Delhi, Punjab side are HOT.

Come to the south and yeah, NO :lmao

The North East though :banderas Variety :lol


Pakistan took away all the hotties during our partition :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> :genius Stupid and unnecessary issue :genius
> 
> *The Shield and Fanfics:*
> 
> *Seth* is always fluffy and sweet. He rarely has serious flaws and problems. He is the happiest. Seth rarely gets angry with Dean or Roman.
> 
> *Roman* quiet, but when he speaks is assertive. Never afraid of anything.
> 
> *Dean* he talks too much, he is always problematic. Also not afraid of anything.
> 
> 
> *Dean and Roman = *complicated relationship between these two. They are always measuring forces, but deep respect one another. Rarely admit that they are wrong in an argument between them. They are becoming the new Cena/Orton in fanfics


Who the hell are you to come in here and dictate what people should talk about? Haven't you learned your lesson from burying your ownself yesterday. :side:


----------



## Beatles123

I am now reminded of "WE GOT TWO TERRORISTS HEADING SOUTH ON MAKKA-LAKKA-DAKKA STREET!" :lol

...What? It's from Team America!


----------



## Joshi Judas

@Deptford

Ash as in Aishwarya Rai :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Raven, those aren't even her best pics.

Anyhoo, time for some Shield comedy.


----------



## Beatles123

Ashwarya's apparently making a comeback film:

http://indianexpress.com/article/en...mance-nagarjuna-mahesh-babu-in-comeback-film/


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> @Deptford
> 
> Ash as in Aishwarya Rai :lol


Ok they are, if these kind of girls were WWE Divas I would not get offended of the atrocities they portray as women in there. :side: just saying.

I just said they, but now I'm wondering, is it the same person?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Eh never been a big fan of her movies and can't be arsed searching for more or better pics now :lol

@Vicky- Yep same person.

Anyhoo, saw that house show match with Daniel Bryan vs Kane where The Shield interfered and helped Bryan. First thing I thought was how quiet are these southern crowds :lol Raleigh, NC is south right?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> *Who the hell are you to come in here and dictate what people should talk about*? Haven't you learned your lesson from burying your ownself yesterday. :side:




Where I am forced you to talk about something?

I said the issue was stupid and unnecessary

WTH?

"Haven't you learned your lesson from burying your ownself yesterday" - This is your opinion I respect, but I disagree with this


----------



## Tru365

Quoth the Raven said:


> @Deptford
> 
> Ash as in Aishwarya Rai :lol


Wow! 
Being a Jamaican girl, we have a diverse populace. I'm used to seeing Indian women or women of Indian descent, none like her though. She's gorge


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> Where I am forced you to talk about something?
> 
> I said the issue was stupid and unnecessary
> 
> WTH?
> 
> "Haven't you learned your lesson from burying your ownself yesterday" - This is your opinion I respect, but I disagree with this


Girl it aint my opinion. The entire thread saw you make an ass out of yourself yesterday. Stay rewriting dat history if it helps you sleep at night. :lmao



Tru365 said:


> Wow!
> Being a Jamaican girl, we have a diverse populace. I'm used to seeing Indian women or women of Indian descent, none like her though. She's gorge


Wait hold on, we got another West Indian up in this place?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Didn't Columbus mistake West Indies for India when he discovered them, hence the name? :lol Or it could be a bad joke one of my friends told me :lmao

Some names on your cricket team sound very Indian though- Shivnarine Chanderpaul and Ramnaresh Sarwan for instance :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl it aint my opinion. The entire thread saw you make an ass out of yourself yesterday. Stay rewriting dat history if it helps you sleep at night. :lmao


OK
Then for entire Thread: 

I do not agree with you guys on this subject 

And I'm an ass because of this :cheer


You do not answer my question: 

Where do I dictated you talking about something?


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler:  Off Topic about Indian female Actors



Sorry, but Preity Zinta >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all. It's that simple.

BUT... Okay, I'll give her that...





 *>>>>>>>>>>>* FUCKING ALL :banderas

URIBABA URIBABA!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Good to read, Raven.  
No wonder Vince didn't want it to, you are so fucking close to Bret the whole time, you get all conversations and Vince fucking up like you were there.

Also just rewatched the Promo where Dean is like:

_"Because I'm the unbeatable Champion in this industry. 
Cm Punk is a catchphrase. I'm the best in the world.
John Cena has a trophy, but as far as I'm concerned, *I'M* the WWE Champion, because this is the Championship everybody runs from!" _:banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

How the fuck do ya guys know so much about Indian actresses anyway? :kobe :lol

NeyNey I know you're German and Shah Rukh Khan has a massive following there :lol

But yeah Preity Zinta was my fav back in the day. She isn't the same anymore though, plastic surgery/botox wasn't too kind to her. 

Anyway, saw this and laughed :lmao



Spoiler: New WM card


----------



## jamal.

SO, y'all think The Shield's entrance for WM is gonna be huge this time? They should bring the heli out for them at least.


----------



## PUNKY

SóniaPortugal said:


> OK
> Then for entire Thread:
> 
> 
> [**]I do not agree with you guys on this subject*
> 
> And I'm an ass because of this :cheer
> 
> 
> You do not answer my question:
> 
> Where do I dictated you talking about something?


what subject ? indian actresses ? 

and what the hell's going on with smackdown, apparently some of it's been taped already but the other half is gonna be aired live ? kinda weird if you ask me.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lol Punky Sonia meant the topic yesterday- with the whole not liking Roman thing that you did some ace detective work for :lol

And I don't know about the live thing- think Smackdown is gonna be short and they could spend the rest of the time with a panel or something recapping and hyping the matches/feuds for Mania.

And yeah, would love an epic Shield entrance. They've already done the helicopter and tank. What else is left? :lol


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Lol Punky Sonia meant the topic yesterday- with the whole not liking Roman thing that you did some ace detective work for :lol
> 
> And I don't know about the live thing- think Smackdown is gonna be short and they could spend the rest of the time with a panel or something recapping and hyping the matches/feuds for Mania.
> 
> And yeah, would love an epic Shield entrance. They've already done the helicopter and tank. What else is left? :lol


oh right haha i wondered what she was on about cos she she said "this is a pointless topic" just after those pics were posted. 
and yeah we need an epic shield entrance :mark::mark::mark: also i'm so jealous of cindel and fran right now. :sad:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Didn't Columbus mistake West Indies for India when he discovered them, hence the name? :lol Or it could be a bad joke one of my friends told me :lmao
> 
> Some names on your cricket team sound very Indian though- Shivnarine Chanderpaul and Ramnaresh Sarwan for instance :lmao


When Columbus thought that he could reach India by sailing west and he landed at Hispaniola ( I think) and met the Arawak Indians. So in a sense he did meet Indians just not the ones from India.

Now our West Indies cricket team comprises of people who are of Indian descent (from India not West Indian) they came over at the end of slavery. So that's why our team is racially mixed. We have lots of people of Indian descent here in the West Indies.


Is the board acting a bit wonky for anyone else?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> what subject ? indian actresses ?
> 
> and what the hell's going on with smackdown, apparently some of it's been taped already but the other half is gonna be aired live ? kinda weird if you ask me.


LOL has nothing to do with the actresses.
Has to do with fact that you all think that I hate Roman.
Because apparently when you criticize someone in this forum, you hate him.


From what I understand Smackdown was divided and the rest will be recorded tomorrow.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Is the board acting a bit wonky for anyone else?


bit slow i guess for me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The last Smackdown before mania last year was basically some snippets of match and mainly Michael Cole yammering about Wrestlemania Axxess.


----------



## NeyNey

Quoth the Raven said:


> Spoiler: OT
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do ya guys know so much about Indian actresses anyway? :kobe :lol
> 
> NeyNey I know you're German and Shah Rukh Khan has a massive following there :lol
> 
> But yeah Preity Zinta was my fav back in the day. She isn't the same anymore though, plastic surgery/botox wasn't too kind to her.





Quoth the Raven said:


> Anyway, saw this and laughed :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New WM card





Spoiler: OT



Haha, yeah, the first Bollywood movies in German television were movies with him as far as I remember, so people just remember and love him the most. :lol I even was at the German Premiere of "Om Shanti Om" (Amazing movie btw) 'cause my sister wanted an autograph. Khan was coming, and it was fucking crazy, there even was a like 50-60 year old german women who was fighting for the first row and she had a fucking tattoo of him on her skin. :lmao 

Is Preity really that messed up today? I LOVED her back then!!!  Don't even know if I wanna look for new pics now...


LOL @ LOSER MUST RETURN TO WWE :lmao



jamal. said:


> SO, y'all think The Shield's entrance for WM is gonna be huge this time? They should bring the heli out for them at least.


No they just gonna come through the crowd like last year, but it would be fantastic. :banderas


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> The last Smackdown before mania last year was basically some snippets of match and mainly Michael Cole yammering about Wrestlemania Axxess.


This year Michael Cole pulls all the stops!

He's going to have his own 2 hour Smackdown called "Cole's Ramblings of WWE APP"

And he will go through key detailed instructions for dummies on how to install and use WWE APP and how to install WWE Network on your home.

He will also sell Inflatable Michael Cole dolls everyone would want to punch in the face. And thats not all.. if you order yours now you will get it all with signature from none other than JTG who surprisingly is still employed. So remember to tune in tomorrow because Michael Cole surely is expecting YOU to be there listening his key detailed instructions of WWE APP n co.


----------



## Deptford

yeah why are all of you guys watching Indian TV anyways? :lol 

She hot though. I take back my racist remarks


----------



## SubZero3:16

So what Wrestlemania snacks are y'all having since the whole thing is gonna be like 6 hours long.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh right haha i wondered what she was on about cos she she said "this is a pointless topic" just after those pics were posted.
> and yeah we need an epic shield entrance :mark::mark::mark: also i'm so jealous of cindel and fran right now. :sad:


Yeah I'm jealous of all of you who've ever attended any live event :side:  Someday I'll go to one and arrive in style.












SubZero3:16 said:


> When Columbus thought that he could reach India by sailing west and he landed at Hispaniola ( I think) and met the Arawak Indians. So in a sense he did meet Indians just not the ones from India.
> 
> Now our West Indies cricket team comprises of people who are of Indian descent (from India not West Indian) they came over at the end of slavery. So that's why our team is racially mixed. We have lots of people of Indian descent here in the West Indies.
> 
> 
> Is the board acting a bit wonky for anyone else?



Yeah I knew there are loads of people of Indian descent in the W Indies but never sure why. You sure do know your history Zero :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> *This year Michael Cole pulls all the stops!
> 
> He's going to have his own 2 hour Smackdown called "Cole's Ramblings of WWE APP"
> 
> And he will go through key detailed instructions for dummies on how to install and use WWE APP and how to install WWE Network on your home.*
> 
> He will also sell Inflatable Michael Cole dolls everyone would want to punch in the face. And thats not all.. if you order yours now you will get it all with signature from none other than JTG who surprisingly is still employed. So remember to tune in tomorrow because Michael Cole surely is expecting YOU to be there listening his key detailed instructions of WWE APP n co.


Sadly this could be quite an accurate reality. :sad:


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sadly this could be quite an accurate reality. :sad:


i'l drink to that...

will you join?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah I'm jealous of all of you who've ever attended any live event :side:  Someday I'll go to one and arrive in style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I knew there are loads of people of Indian descent in the W Indies but never sure why. You sure do know your history Zero :lol


Dude, I've never been to any live event either. But it's on my bucket list. It's so hard to go when they don't go anywhere near your country.

You could say that I'm a bit of a history nerd


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> i'l drink to that...
> 
> will you join?


Sure boo. But not too much. I need to be conscious during the actual show.


----------



## Joshi Judas

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: OT
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah, the first Bollywood movies in German television were movies with him as far as I remember, so people just remember and love him the most. :lol I even was at the German Premiere of "Om Shanti Om" (Amazing movie btw) 'cause my sister wanted an autograph. Khan was coming, and it was fucking crazy, there even was a like 50-60 year old german women who was fighting for the first row and she had a fucking tattoo of him on her skin. :lmao
> 
> Is Preity really that messed up today? I LOVED her back then!!!  Don't even know if I wanna look for new pics now...
> 
> 
> LOL @ LOSER MUST RETURN TO WWE :lmao





Spoiler: OT



Wow you actually liked that movie? I hated it :lmao So cheesy :lol

I've seen his fan following in Deutschland. Fucking insane :banderas

Nah she isn't all that bad. But nowhere near her original glory :lol Plus, she hasn't done a movie in quite some time


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sure boo. But not too much. I need to be conscious during the actual show.


ofc.. wouldn't want you to miss any of it.. especially if we all get to witness your ramblings in chat :lol


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> The last Smackdown before mania last year was basically some snippets of match and mainly Michael Cole yammering about Wrestlemania Axxess.


oh great i'm looking forward to that one. 











only 2 days to go, i'm starting to get all hyped up now. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Ok...Criticizing someone = Not liking someone 

It's funny because I criticize the same way Cena and Orton (and I'm fan of them, or maybe I hate them and I did not know)
I'll have to reevaluate my feelings towards Cena and Orton :shocked:


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> only 2 days to go, i'm starting to get all hyped up now. :mark::mark::mark:


same here. I hope the event itself contains few surprises 

Aslong it's entertaining PPV i'l be good.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> ofc.. wouldn't want you to miss any of it.. especially if we all get to witness your ramblings in chat :lol


Well hopefully my stream holds up or you guys are going to witness an epic West Indian cuss out :lol

It's times like these that I wished my cable provider had PPV but knowing me I would have an epic cable bill every month cause I would buy every last one including NoC.


----------



## Joshi Judas

An Austin appearance has been confirmed, there are rumors Punk may be back lol, Cena/Wyatt should be good, The Shield could get involved in the main event. Lots of possibilities.

Also, reckon we ever get to see this from Rollins again sometime?


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well hopefully my stream holds up or you guys are going to witness an epic West Indian cuss out :lol
> 
> It's times like these that I wished my cable provider had PPV but knowing me I would have an epic cable bill every month cause I would buy every last one including NoC.


ur not only one watching it through stream


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> An Austin appearance has been confirmed, there are rumors Punk may be back lol, Cena/Wyatt should be good, The Shield could get involved in the main event. Lots of possibilities.
> 
> Also, reckon we ever get to see this from Rollins again sometime?


My baby daddy Austin? :mark: :mark: :mark: Fuck all the rest of those hoes. Give me Austin and Undertaker and I am set for Mania.


Rollins can do that off of Big Show or Brodus Clay.


----------



## NeyNey

Quoth the Raven said:


> Spoiler: OT
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you actually liked that movie? I hated it :lmao So cheesy :lol
> 
> I've seen his fan following in Deutschland. Fucking insane :banderas
> 
> Nah she isn't all that bad. But nowhere near her original glory :lol Plus, she hasn't done a movie in quite some time





Spoiler: OT



Guess it's my female side... enaldo
I liked it 'cause I don't know, we don't get THAT many movies in here, it was something different. Also the scene where Khan realized the one old guy was the guy who burnt his love down... blew my mind with that background music. :banderas

Jeah... I personally don't like Khan that much 'cause he always fucking nods with his head like a dude with tourettes when he gets emotional, it's okay when it's supposed to be funny but he also does it when it's fucking serious. :lmao I cringe everytime.

As we speak of Khan and Zinta... Veer - Zaara all the way or what!!!!!!!!!!!! :lenny



OMG guys you are fucking right... 6 HOURS!! :lmao holy shit!! 
2 Hours Pre Show, 3 Hours WM, 1 Hour Post Show? :lol
I do not know right now what I'm gonna eat... maybe I'll order some things. 

...6 hours, jesus.

If Punk comes back, I cry out of happyness.
And if that with Austin is true, I hate myself for getting internet and read WF everytime so I spoil myself with everyting.

Also Sub and Sonia, you both act like Naty & Summer right now. :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> An Austin appearance has been confirmed, there are rumors Punk may be back lol, Cena/Wyatt should be good, The Shield could get involved in the main event. Lots of possibilities.
> 
> Also, reckon we ever get to see this from Rollins again sometime?


yeah i saw on tmz austin's confirmed. :cheer:cheer:cheer he reckons punk's gonna be back, i wont hold my breath though. :lol as long as by the end of the night naomi wins the divas belt, bryan and the shield win and i get to see a stunner i'll be one happy bunny.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: OT
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's my female side... enaldo
> I liked it 'cause I don't know, we don't get THAT many movies in here, it was something different. Also the scene where Khan realized the one old guy was the guy who burnt his love down... blew my mind with that background music. :banderas
> 
> Jeah... I personally don't like Khan that much 'cause he always fucking nods with his head like a dude with tourettes when he gets emotional, it's okay when it's supposed to be funny but he also does it when it's fucking serious. :lmao I cringe everytime.
> 
> As we speak of Khan and Zinta... Veer - Zaara all the way or what!!!!!!!!!!!! :lenny
> 
> 
> 
> OMG guys you are fucking right... 6 HOURS!! :lmao holy shit!!
> 2 Hours Pre Show, 3 Hours WM, 1 Hour Post Show? :lol
> I do not know right now what I'm gonna eat... maybe I'll order some things.
> 
> ...6 hours, jesus.
> 
> If Punk comes back, I cry out of happyness.
> And if that with Austin is true, I hate myself for getting internet and read WF everytime so I spoil myself with everyting.
> 
> Also Sub and Sonia, you both act like Naty & Summer right now. :lmao


Isn't Mania 4 hrs? 

Boy bye! I'm done talking to that bipolar chick. Out right posted that she hated someone gets called out and then back tracks and says she never posted it and said that she only criticized. Acting like if we can't see her posting history. I don't argue with crazies hun, I just let them go until they wear themselves out.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Holy fucking shit :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao







Also NeyNey



Spoiler: OT



Wow you've watched Veer Zaara too? :lmao Whoa there :

I like some of Khan's less popular movies- Swades for example. Not typical Bollywood, and one of his genuinely best performances.

Most other times, he's a caricature of himself :lol Can be good when he wants to be.

But yeah Veer Zaara was good :lol




@Punky

Don't hate me but I want AJ to retain :lol I know I know. But I want her to drop it in a one on one match to Naomi or Nattie on the post Mania Raw who drops it to Summer, who eventually drops it to Paige. Yeah grand plans :lmao

I want Bryan to be champ, The Shield to win, Bray to beat Cena, an Austin stunner- preferably on Miz, MAYBE a Punk return :side: and yeah that's it :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah i saw on tmz austin's confirmed. :cheer:cheer:cheer he reckons punk's gonna be back, i wont hold my breath though. :lol as long as by the end of the night naomi wins the divas belt, bryan and the shield win and i get to see a stunner i'll be one happy bunny.


Girl you got a lot of faith in WWE. I'm just waiting for the inevitable fuckery. If KNAO beats shield :cuss: or better yet if Trips wins the belts :faint:


----------



## Banez

is it sunday yet?


----------



## Beatles123

OT, but if any yall wanna join in, the JustSayYES chat is live! http://xat.com/JustSayYes


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl you got a lot of faith in WWE. I'm just waiting for the inevitable fuckery. If KNAO beats shield :cuss: or better yet if Trips wins the belts :faint:


Okay, now you deserve it. 










Rave, maybe I'll watch Swades sometime. :agree:


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Okay, now you deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rave, maybe I'll watch Swades sometime. :agree:


What did I do? :lol You know its gonna be hard for Trips not to put himself in the main event.


----------



## PUNKY

> @Punky
> 
> *Don't hate me but I want AJ to retain* :lol I know I know. But I want her to drop it in a one on one match to Naomi or Nattie on the post Mania Raw who drops it to Summer, who eventually drops it to Paige. Yeah grand plans :lmao
> 
> I want Bryan to be champ, The Shield to win, Bray to beat Cena, an Austin stunner- preferably on Miz, MAYBE a Punk return :side: and yeah that's it :lol





SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl you got a lot of faith in WWE. I'm just waiting for the inevitable fuckery. If KNAO beats shield :cuss: or better yet if Trips wins the belts :faint:



@raven nooooo you got it all wrong, she needs to be buried into oblivion. hopefully in a 30 sec squash match. :agree: haha i do wanna see summer with the belt at some point as well, imagine the summer vs paige fueds on the main roster. :cheer
@sub yeah i know i'm setting myself up for disappointment but come on the shield can't lose to those old timers can they....


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ofc Trips will win the belts, just watch the video I posted. He's DA GAME :lmao :lol


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> What did I do? :lol You know its gonna be hard for Trips not to put himself in the main event.


HE'S GONNA GET HIS FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!!!!!!! :agree:


----------



## Deptford

this zero Sonia feud done carried on to the next PPV. All yall need now is the rubber match. :lol 

Also Austin confirmed?? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> @raven nooooo you got it all wrong, she needs to be buried into oblivion. hopefully in a 30 sec squash match. :agree: haha i do wanna see summer with the belt at some point as well, imagine the summer vs paige fueds on the main roster. :cheer



Ah all that AJ hate, love it :banderas

But yeah, this won't benefit the new champ at all I feel. Most probably the match is gonna be finisher- pin- break cover- new finisher- repeat. So it's more of a who gets lucky getting the pin thing :lol Since this is the longest Divas title reign, should end in a one on one.

Not that I'll get upset about it as long as the belt finds its way to Summer and then Paige :lmao


Anyway, reckon The Shield will get involved in the main event? I think it's highly possible and really think it's gonna happen.


----------



## Tru365

Yeppers!


----------



## Tru365

Quoth the Raven said:


> Didn't Columbus mistake West Indies for India when he discovered them, hence the name? :lol Or it could be a bad joke one of my friends told me :lmao
> 
> Some names on your cricket team sound very Indian though- Shivnarine Chanderpaul and Ramnaresh Sarwan for instance :lmao


You got it right on both counts 

Yup! Our ever bi-polar West Indies. Win some days, have some WTF?! losses the next.


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ah all that AJ hate, love it :banderas
> 
> But yeah, this won't benefit the new champ at all I feel. Most probably the match is gonna be finisher- pin- break cover- new finisher- repeat. So it's more of a who gets lucky getting the pin thing :lol Since this is the longest Divas title reign, should end in a one on one.
> 
> Not that I'll get upset about it as long as the belt finds its way to Summer and then Paige :lmao
> 
> 
> Anyway, reckon The Shield will get involved in the main event? I think it's highly possible and really think it's gonna happen.


well i haven't watched it yet but wasn't there a vid of a houseshow where the shield helped bryan, pretty sure you said u'd watched it earlier ? so yeah _maybe_ they could help d bry out. i'd mark for that, the more we see of the shield the better in my books. 
and yeah i do actually agree with you about the whole diva match i was just messing really, it'd be a horrible way to end her reign. _even though i hate her._ it wouldn't do anything for the winner and would just make even more of a mockery of the belt.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> Isn't Mania 4 hrs?
> 
> Boy bye! I'm done talking to that bipolar chick. Out right posted that she hated someone gets called out and then back tracks and says she never posted it and said that she only criticized. Acting like if we can't see her posting history. I don't argue with crazies hun, I just let them go until they wear themselves out.



Bipolar?
I've always been constant in my criticisms, I have never denied what I wrote.
I just think that criticizing (to say the things I dislike) of someone is not hate

*Seth:* I do not like his teeth, do not like his hair. I think he is cute, but I can not find him HOT. I can not believe him as Heel (for me The Shield was never fully Heel, because of him).

*Dean:* he needs to stop wetting his hair. He cute, but clearly not enough to be Face (although he is doing a good job, I have a feeling he is not trusted). 

You think I hate Seth and Dean?


I have to find more defects in Dean 
And I have to discover the secret of Dean to have white teeth (people say he smokes, and he must drink coffee, but still have a beautiful teeth)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tru365 said:


> You got it right on both counts
> 
> Yup! Our ever bi-polar West Indies. Win some days, have some WTF?! losses the next.


Don't you mean lose most days? :lol West Indies haven't been a top performing team from the time I was a kid. All of a sudden Jimmy Adams and Courtney Walsh don't look too bad at all :lol


----------



## Deptford

I am gonna be eating subway for Mania because that is all my diet has consisted of since I started working there


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> I am gonna be eating subway for Mania because that is all my diet has consisted of since I started working there


Oh goody. I want a footlong meatball marinara on parmesan oregano with toasted cheese. Then I want it topped with peppers, onion, lettuce, pineapple, honey mustard sauce and pepper sauce. Plus your employee discount. Thanks boo


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> well i haven't watched it yet but wasn't there a vid of a houseshow where the shield helped bryan, pretty sure you said u'd watched it earlier ? so yeah _maybe_ they could help d bry out. i'd mark for that, the more we see of the shield the better in my books.
> and yeah i do actually agree with you about the whole diva match i was just messing really, it'd be a horrible way to end her reign. _even though i hate her._ it wouldn't do anything for the winner and would just make even more of a mockery of the belt.


:lmao It's okay keep messing. AJ marks overrate her to no end and her 2012 GM run made me hate her as well :lol Just get the belt on Summer, I don't care how.

And yeah I saw it. Bryan was facing Kane, Ryback and Real Americans came out to beat Bryan down and The Shield made the save. Would have loved to see the crowd go wild but ya know, Southern crowds :side:



Deptford said:


> I am gonna be eating subway for Mania because that is all my diet has consisted of since I started working there


That's better than mine. I'll have no Mania snacks coz I'll only watch on Dailymotion the next day. Sad story 


And Zero and Tru, I gotta say the West Indies cricket fans are the best :lol Always playing music and dancing in the stands, sometimes with a giant mug of beer in one hand :lol The atmosphere in the Caribbean stadiums is brilliant


----------



## Banez

never eaten at subway before

i should get some snacks this year for mania.. last year i had water n bread.. felt like i'm an inmate.


----------



## PUNKY

Banez said:


> never eaten at subway before
> 
> i should get some snacks this year for mania.. last year i had water n bread.. felt like i'm an inmate.


hhhm i haven't either banez, i thought it was just me. i'm sure dept will russle some up for us. :dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> never eaten at subway before
> 
> i should get some snacks this year for mania.. last year i had water n bread.. felt like i'm an inmate.


oh dear. I think this year mania is going to be cheetos and fruit ( don't ask about the combination), oh and the subway sandwich that deppie is going to fed ex me with same day delivery.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> So what Wrestlemania snacks are y'all having since the whole thing is gonna be like 6 hours long.





Spoiler: my snacks




































Banez said:


> enjoy your trip cimbrose :lol


Hey bane boo:woolcock


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> hhhm i haven't either banez, i thought it was just me. i'm sure dept will russle some up for us. :dance


phew 

hey cinderella boo


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Why do you want AJ to lose?

I want AJ vs Tamina for the Divas title after Wrestlemania


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Spoiler: my snacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bane boo:woolcock


you would hog all of the liquor for yourself :side:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Apparently there is a new interview with The Shield.










I'll see if I can find


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok I'm out. Gotta sleep. Night all (Y)


----------



## PUNKY

night raven, i'm out too.


----------



## Banez

catch you two laters


----------



## Deptford

Banez said:


> never eaten at subway before


good. don't ever do it '

nooo no subway for anyone! :cuss:
:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well hopefully my stream holds up or you guys are going to witness an epic West Indian cuss out :lol
> 
> It's times like these that I wished my cable provider had PPV but knowing me I would have an epic cable bill every month cause I would buy every last one including NoC.


Ha! Forgot to ask, which island are you from? Doubt our cuss words are the same: some 'bloodclaat' and 'raasclaat' 

Do what I plan to do. Watch 'Mania on WatchWrestling. They're really reliable.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

There is three-Part Shield interview on WrestleMania Today on the WWE Network.
Part 1: Today 
Part 2: tomorrow 
Part 3: Saturday

"Dirty Dean Ambrose" - Road Dogg on WrestleMania Today

And now I'll have fun in Dean Ambrose tag on Tumblr
Thank You, Road Dogg and WWE


----------



## NeyNey

Dude, Ambrose looks fucking HUGE in this pic. :lol



Spoiler: The Big Guy















Also The Shield had some kind of.. appearance on the WWE Network, don't know what show or thing it actually was. 










Vid - > http://shesacharmerx25.tumblr.com/post/81627168977
I think there will be a better quality one soon on Dean-Ambrose.net

*Edit:* Here you go :lol http://vimeo.com/90915818


----------



## Tru365

*Laughs* I was doing my best to try to seem patriotic


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tru365 said:


> Ha! Forgot to ask, which island are you from? Doubt our cuss words are the same: some 'bloodclaat' and 'raasclaat'
> 
> Do what I plan to do. Watch 'Mania on WatchWrestling. They're really reliable.


Barbados uh come from. Well we have 'rasshole' and ' cunthole' not the same words but the sentiment is still there.



NeyNey said:


> Dude, Ambrose looks fucking HUGE in this pic. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Big Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also The Shield had some kind of.. appearance on the WWE Network, don't know what show or thing it actually was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vid - > http://shesacharmerx25.tumblr.com/post/81627168977
> I think there will be a better quality one soon on Dean-Ambrose.net
> 
> *Edit:* Here you go :lol http://vimeo.com/90915818



Hmm The Big Guy looks sexy as fuck in that pic. 

Now that second pic is such a fail on Seth's part. How can he be walking around with Ambrose looking prettier than him? I hope he keeps that beard trimmed. The lower half of his face is the key to his attractiveness.


----------



## TripleG

I am just saying...I fucking love The Shield as babyfaces. 

Fucking awesome.


----------



## mansofa

Is this the cliturbation post?


----------



## Tru365

NeyNey said:


> Dude, Ambrose looks fucking HUGE in this pic. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Big Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also The Shield had some kind of.. appearance on the WWE Network, don't know what show or thing it actually was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vid - > http://shesacharmerx25.tumblr.com/post/81627168977
> I think there will be a better quality one soon on Dean-Ambrose.net
> 
> *Edit:* Here you go :lol http://vimeo.com/90915818


I saw the earlier I was like "Damn dude!" He's always had a very nice body but it was more of a swimmer's frame. Now he's gotten BUILT! And I thank him for it  All 3 Boys all at similar height, plus it seems he has 'Tall People Syndrome' where he slouches, so we don't see his full frame most of the time.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TripleG said:


> I am just saying...I fucking love The Shield as babyfaces.
> 
> Fucking awesome.


Got that right. Best part is that they get to be the badass faces that just come down, fuck everything up and then leave :banderas


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hmm The Big Guy looks sexy as fuck in that pic.
> 
> Now that second pic is such a fail on Seth's part. How can he be walking around with Ambrose looking prettier than him? I hope he keeps that beard trimmed. The lower half of his face is the key to his attractiveness.


I will never get the hate about Rollins' not-trimmed beard. 
He looks totally fine, with more or less. :lol
And yeah, Ambrose looks like Adonis in this one.


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> Barbados uh come from. Well we have 'rasshole' and ' cunthole' not the same words but the sentiment is still there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm The Big Guy looks sexy as fuck in that pic.
> 
> Now that second pic is such a fail on Seth's part. How can he be walking around with Ambrose looking prettier than him? I hope he keeps that beard trimmed. The lower half of his face is the key to his attractiveness.


Cool! Barbados huh?  'Cunthole'? Y'all go hard. LOL. I shouldn't say anything though, 'cause we say 'pussyclaat'.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> I will never get the hate about Rollins' not-trimmed beard.
> He looks totally fine, with more or less. :lol
> And yeah, Ambrose looks like Adonis in this one.


You're just blinded by Ambrose's hotness so you don't really notice the difference with Seth :lol

But he looks better like this










@True365 yes us islanders have some rather colourful expressions :lol


----------



## Spicoli

Hey guys, I know I normally just lurk this page but since its Wrestlemania time, I figured, why the hell not mark out with you guys/ladies! :mark:

I was watching Wrestlemania Today and they said The Shields gonna have a 3 part interview! Saw the first part and mark'd so damn hard! They all spoke so damn good. I love them as babyfaces(gonna love Dean more when he goes straight cut a motha fucka mode) :mark: :mark: :mark:

Well, either way, love The Shield, love this thread, and im out! *Does The Breakfast Club Arm Raise*


----------



## Beatles123

3 parts, BAH GAWD! :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> You're just blinded by Ambrose's hotness so you don't really notice the difference with Seth :lol


OH COME ON NOW! THIS IS TOTALLY NOT AN ARGU.. 

......

..

...well, maybe. :homer2 No need to look at other guys with Goatbrose in my mind.



> Well, either way, love The Shield, love this thread, and im out! *Does The Breakfast Club Arm Raise*


WELCOME SPICO, HAVE FUN IN HERE!!! :agree:
*Does Symbol of Excellence*


----------



## Spicoli

Beatles123 said:


> 3 parts, BAH GAWD! :mark:


I know Beatles! I was freaking out! Dissapointed I have to wait til tomarrow for part 2 tho! :side:



NeyNey said:


> WELCOME SPICO, HAVE FUN IN HERE!!! :agree:
> *Does Symbol of Excellence*



Appreciate that NeyNey! I will! Im a big fan of your markout posts aswell! :


----------



## midnightmischief

welcome spicoli...

love that interview part 1 - was it just me or did they look tired as f**k. must be hard having to do all the interviews, signings etc on the week leading up to WM plus trying to fit in workouts etc.


----------



## Spicoli

midnightmischief said:


> welcome spicoli...
> 
> love that interview part 1 - was it just me or did they look tired as f**k. must be hard having to do all the interviews, signings etc on the week leading up to WM plus trying to fit in workouts etc.




Thank You : Yeah, I noticed that too.....I got the sense they were either really tired or didnt want to be doing that interview. But even then, they are still entertaining as hell to me. Im literally hanging on every word they say!


----------



## midnightmischief

just got back from getting a root canal done at the dentist - hurt like shit. was funny though, to keep my mind off what the dentist was doing I just kept closing my eyes and playing back parts of shield matches... worked like a charm...


----------



## Tru365

Spicoli said:


> Thank You : Yeah, I noticed that too.....I got the sense they were either really tired or didnt want to be doing that interview. But even then, they are still entertaining as hell to me. Im literally hanging on every word they say!


Hi there! I completely agree with you. Haven't watched the vid yet, just the still alone told us that they look they want NO part of doing the interview, LOL.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

NeyNey said:


>




I love how Dean and Roman are all hunched over and it looks like Seth is sitting on a thumbtack :lmao


----------



## Deptford

lol Seth is no selling the conversation about random shit like a champ


----------



## Spicoli

Tru365 said:


> Hi there! I completely agree with you. Haven't watched the vid yet, just the still alone told us that they look they want NO part of doing the interview, LOL.


Its definatly a must watch! It has them explaining there come up from NXT to debuting! It was really well done! Any Shield fan will enjoy this! :


----------



## Spicoli

dizzylizzy87 said:


> I love how Dean and Roman are all hunched over and it looks like Seth is sitting on a thumbtack :lmao


Dean looks like he's lost in thought while roman is just gawking at him LOL while Seth is just like "GUYS, WERE ON CAMERA" LOL


----------



## midnightmischief

saw this on twitter...

don't tell me roman can't handle females crying... so sensitive lol

I would be more worried about the females trying to maul him. :


----------



## Telos

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok Banez, you're gone to the Reservoir/Fran/Deppie camp. Telos and I stand alone :lol Our lord Pyro's abandoned us though.


I'm afraid you're on your own :/ I stopped keeping up with this thread and only really lurk now and post if I have anything to add about the Shield. Glad to hear your presentation went well.

To those who replied to my previous post, yeah it's a bit of a stretch at this point to anticipate Roman going heel. Vince and HHH are probably chomping at the bit to get this guy in the main event picture as a babyface. All in due time.


----------



## DareDevil

Ok guys ready to hear my adventure/tragedy of the night?


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Ok guys ready to hear my adventure/tragedy of the night?


Go for it


----------



## midnightmischief

DareDevil said:


> Ok guys ready to hear my adventure/tragedy of the night?


I'm all ears


----------



## DareDevil

Alright Telos and midnight. 


Spoiler: tragedy



Ok so, I went to the mall with my bro, sis and bby niece. I was getting hungry and we had to go pick my mom up from her work at 9:30 pm ok. So we went to eat and all so it was getting late since the mall closes at 9PM, we ate and decided to go pick up my mom. once we were on the parking lot, well, and inside parking lot that malls have. my sister decides to tell us that she lost her purse on the food court, ok, it was raining and is still raining and lightning hard as fuck, it was getting fucking late to pick up my mom and we had to fucking run all over the place to find a security guard and her damned purse, we ended up finding her purse on an empty mall but we got wet. Also one of the wipers of my brother's car broke, luckily it wash the passengers side that broke.



well, here's my story of the night. now that I think about it, it wasn't such a tragedy, just know that if I get sick. I'm going to blame her.


----------



## midnightmischief

geez sounds like one of those days where you just cant win. hope you went home and got warmed up to combat getting sick devil


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Alright Telos and midnight.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tragedy
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so, I went to the mall with my bro, sis and bby niece. I was getting hungry and we had to go pick my mom up from her work at 9:30 pm ok. So we went to eat and all so it was getting late since the mall closes at 9PM, we ate and decided to go pick up my mom. once we were on the parking lot, well, and inside parking lot that malls have. my sister decides to tell us that she lost her purse on the food court, ok, it was raining and is still raining and lightning hard as fuck, it was getting fucking late to pick up my mom and we had to fucking run all over the place to find a security guard and her damned purse, we ended up finding her purse on an empty mall but we got wet. Also one of the wipers of my brother's car broke, luckily it wash the passengers side that broke.
> 
> 
> 
> well, here's my story of the night. now that I think about it, it wasn't such a tragedy, just know that if I get sick. I'm going to blame her.


That's some bad luck but at least you guys found the purse. Could've been worse. (Ha! That rhymed...)

Fingers crossed for good health. Don't get sick.


----------



## Deptford

sorry about yr day devill :L


----------



## DareDevil

Well at least the purse wasn't mine, and yeah I changed my clothes right away when I got home. My sis was honestly worried because she had 100+ dollars in there.

Well goodnight guys, gotta go to sleep I have school tomorrow.


----------



## midnightmischief

night devil...

I have decided on wrestlemania day - I am going to have a drinking game. take a drink whenever the crowd chants for a member of the shield...

I was thinking whenever the crowd chants for punk or chants yes but I don't want to get too pissed lol.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> I don't know whether he said it to his face or if he's just calling him weak in the text. The way he has worded it is so confusing and I can't get a-hold of him. Dude probably has his head down a toilet fpalm
> 
> But I'm thinking he made himself look like a drunken fool and said it to his face. Oh lord, he was meant to meeting him at axxess (or trying anyway!) fpalm fpalm


:lmao :lmao Oh dear, if he actually said that to Dean's face...



cindel25 said:


> SUP HOES!!! I expect to be entertain while I'm killing time at the airport tmw. Get to work!
> 
> Yes Sparrow boo?
> 
> 
> 
> No Boo. BON JOVI > Journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course COMMUNITY DICK did.
> 
> Tap taste different when it's been spiked. Bitches in NOLA got the game all wrong.
> 
> No need to do that when he's practically going to be giving it away.......and with beads too!


I just miss you, sweets 










And I hope you have fun. For your sake, I hope you get to run into Dean too :lol And report (soberly) exactly what happened.

And darn straight: BON JOVI > Journey. There is no both, Beatles.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Raven, those aren't even her best pics.
> 
> Anyhoo, time for some Shield comedy.


:lmao

And my two cents on Rai: Beautiful woman.



Quoth the Raven said:


> How the fuck do ya guys know so much about Indian actresses anyway? :kobe :lol
> 
> NeyNey I know you're German and Shah Rukh Khan has a massive following there :lol
> 
> But yeah Preity Zinta was my fav back in the day. She isn't the same anymore though, plastic surgery/botox wasn't too kind to her.
> 
> Anyway, saw this and laughed :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New WM card


Awesome card :clap



Quoth the Raven said:


> Lol Punky Sonia meant the topic yesterday- with the whole not liking Roman thing that you did some ace detective work for :lol
> 
> And I don't know about the live thing- think Smackdown is gonna be short and they could spend the rest of the time with a panel or something recapping and hyping the matches/feuds for Mania.
> 
> And yeah, would love an epic Shield entrance. They've already done the helicopter and tank. What else is left? :lol


A submarine? 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah I'm jealous of all of you who've ever attended any live event :side:  Someday I'll go to one and arrive in style.


(Y) Same here. Someday, Raven and Zero. Someday.

And I love Zero for being a history buff



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well hopefully my stream holds up or you guys are going to witness an epic West Indian cuss out :lol


Urgh, same here. Internet, do not fail me this time.



Quoth the Raven said:


> An Austin appearance has been confirmed, there are rumors Punk may be back lol, Cena/Wyatt should be good, The Shield could get involved in the main event. Lots of possibilities.
> 
> Also, reckon we ever get to see this from Rollins again sometime?


Please  ESPECIALLY if it's off a fan again.



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> well i haven't watched it yet but wasn't there a vid of a houseshow where the shield helped bryan, pretty sure you said u'd watched it earlier ? so yeah _maybe_ they could help d bry out. i'd mark for that, the more we see of the shield the better in my books.
> and yeah i do actually agree with you about the whole diva match i was just messing really, it'd be a horrible way to end her reign. _even though i hate her._ *it wouldn't do anything for the winner and would just make even more of a mockery of the belt.*


Now that you've said this, they may just do it  AJ to retain pleasepleaseplease....

No Subway for me, Deppie?  And I was just about to ask you to make me one...

My Mania snack: CHAT 



NeyNey said:


> Dude, Ambrose looks fucking HUGE in this pic. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Big Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also The Shield had some kind of.. appearance on the WWE Network, don't know what show or thing it actually was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vid - > http://shesacharmerx25.tumblr.com/post/81627168977
> I think there will be a better quality one soon on Dean-Ambrose.net
> 
> *Edit:* Here you go :lol http://vimeo.com/90915818


:agree:



NeyNey said:


> I will never get the hate about Rollins' not-trimmed beard.
> He looks totally fine, with more or less. :lol
> And yeah, Ambrose looks like Adonis in this one.


No, Seth must not be bearded. It hides his hotness.

Welcome Spicoli! *Breakfast Club arm raise*



DareDevil said:


> Alright Telos and midnight.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tragedy
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so, I went to the mall with my bro, sis and bby niece. I was getting hungry and we had to go pick my mom up from her work at 9:30 pm ok. So we went to eat and all so it was getting late since the mall closes at 9PM, we ate and decided to go pick up my mom. once we were on the parking lot, well, and inside parking lot that malls have. my sister decides to tell us that she lost her purse on the food court, ok, it was raining and is still raining and lightning hard as fuck, it was getting fucking late to pick up my mom and we had to fucking run all over the place to find a security guard and her damned purse, we ended up finding her purse on an empty mall but we got wet. Also one of the wipers of my brother's car broke, luckily it wash the passengers side that broke.
> 
> 
> 
> well, here's my story of the night. now that I think about it, it wasn't such a tragedy, just know that if I get sick. I'm going to blame her.


Oh man  I really hope you don't get sick! Praying you won't 

AUSTIN!!!! :cheer And possible Punk return? :dance


----------



## midnightmischief

a submarine would be sooooo cool hahaha or maybe being in New Orleans - a mardi gra float. :lmao

yeah ok, as you can probably tell, I cant think of anything to beat the helicopter and tank entrances


----------



## Bushmaster

Shield entrance at Mania should just be them walking 3 hounds to the ring. They'll train them so when Roman does his howl they will join him in it. 

If not that then them all arriving in some kind of black vehicle, kinda like that Cena entrance with the muscle car. Something better than last year because i was there and while great it was more of the same.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Dude, Ambrose looks fucking HUGE in this pic. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Big Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also The Shield had some kind of.. appearance on the WWE Network, don't know what show or thing it actually was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vid - > http://shesacharmerx25.tumblr.com/post/81627168977
> I think there will be a better quality one soon on Dean-Ambrose.net
> 
> *Edit:* Here you go :lol http://vimeo.com/90915818


It's crazy how different he looks now compared to his Moxley (or even early Ambrose) days. I mean the guy has always had muscle, but he is so sculpted now. Seeing new pics of Dean right before work is always a joyous thing.

I'll have to watch the video later when I get back home.



@Soup: Cool ideas. If it's an open arena again, it would also be badass if a helicopter eases itself in position with the ring and the boys slowly descend from it on cables. God that would be fucking amazing.
:banderas

Journey > Bon Jovi imo
Steve Perry will always have the superior voice. I like some of Bon Jovi's stuff though.


----------



## Deptford

lol every time you guys say Austin I think you're talking to me but I should know better since it's a wrestling forum and stone cold is coming back. 

My dad was a HUGE wrestling fan. I think I'm gonna ask him if he named me after him :lol 
it's really quite possible actually..


----------



## JacqSparrow

SoupBro said:


> Shield entrance at Mania should just be them walking 3 hounds to the ring. They'll train them so when Roman does his howl they will join him in it.
> 
> If not that then them all arriving in some kind of black vehicle, kinda like that Cena entrance with the muscle car. Something better than last year because i was there and while great it was more of the same.


I like this entrance :lol It would be adorable. And they'll glare at Kane/NAO too.



Calabrose said:


> It's crazy how different he looks now compared to his Moxley (or even early Ambrose) days. I mean the guy has always had muscle, but he is so sculpted now. Seeing new pics of Dean right before work is always a joyous thing.
> 
> I'll have to watch the video later when I get back home.
> 
> @Soup: Cool ideas. If it's an open arena again, it would also be badass if a helicopter eases itself in position with the ring and the boys slowly descend from it on cables. God that would be fucking amazing.
> :banderas
> 
> Journey > Bon Jovi imo
> Steve Perry will always have the superior voice. I like some of Bon Jovi's stuff though.


Roman would love not having to hop any more barricades :lol

Sometimes I prefer Dean in his Mox days, though, because he looks so much younger :lol

I have a huge soft spot for Bon Jovi--the first rock band I was ever introduced to. The guitar is just :banderas

@Deppie Your name is Austin? Cool!  You're going to have to get used to this especially now, though :lol

And I want tuna salad on whole wheat


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

The feels that I just got from that Shield behind the scenes part 1 interview http://vimeo.com/90915818








Bring on Part 2 already!

Saying I relate to them is an understatement. 

They remind you that part of being young is kicking down doors and giving everything to change things, to change the world (Sounds corny but its damn true).

In fact I feel like that every time I watch a shield interview, things would be a lot better if they had more guys like that on that roster.

Also The Shield (Rollins & Reigns) are advertised for matches (albeit tagging with Cena) in Saudi Arabia in late April. Proof the heel betrayal rumors are BS, Ambrose could still turn? Those advertised matches are also subject – Hey I’ll take what hope I can get!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> The feels that I just got from that Shield behind the scenes part 1 interview http://vimeo.com/90915818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on Part 2 already!
> 
> Saying I relate to them is an understatement.
> 
> *They remind you that part of being young is kicking down doors and giving everything to change things, to change the world (Sounds corny but its damn true).*
> 
> In fact I feel like that every time I watch a shield interview, things would be a lot better if they had more guys like that on that roster.
> 
> Also The Shield (Rollins & Reigns) are advertised for matches (albeit tagging with Cena) in Saudi Arabia in late April. Proof the heel betrayal rumors are BS, Ambrose could still turn? Those advertised matches are also subject – Hey I’ll take what hope I can get!


(Y) It is true. 

They are so passionate about what they do, it's an inspiration.

And they would have made turtlenecks cool  well, except here, where it's hot as heck.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

JacqSparrow said:


> (Y) It is true.
> 
> They are so passionate about what they do, it's an inspiration.
> 
> And they would have made turtlenecks cool  well, except here, where it's hot as heck.


"We're 100% in this together and screw everybody, we're taking over this business, cause somebody got to" tell those posers in the back Ambrose.

They made it work but hated those turtle necks, I have friends who make leather jackets work in 35degree heat though the crazy bastards, can't be that hot?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> "We're 100% in this together and screw everybody, we're taking over this business, cause somebody got to" tell those posers in the back Ambrose.
> 
> They made it work but hated those turtle necks, I have friends who make leather jackets work in 35degree heat though the crazy bastards, can't be that hot?


Dean speaketh truth. Especially at Mania, it should be about the young blood carving out their place.

Pretty sure we'd roast :lol It's 30 degrees right now...with air-conditioning.

Edit: Pics because we haven't had enough of those lately:










Stop being so cute, Seth! (Well, no, don't stop)


----------



## SubZero3:16

You see this is why I like my boys. All 3 of them are ambitious and hardworking. It isn't like 2 of them are only putting in work and 1 of them are coasting or 1 of them does everything while 2 of them just hang back. The 3 of them excel in different areas and compliment each other really well.


----------



## Banez

just two more nights and we can all enjoy wrasslemania


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> lol every time you guys say Austin I think you're talking to me but I should know better since it's a wrestling forum and stone cold is coming back.
> 
> My dad was a HUGE wrestling fan. I think I'm gonna ask him if he named me after him :lol
> it's really quite possible actually..


Your name is Austin Deppie?


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Edit: Pics because we haven't had enough of those lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being so cute, Seth! (Well, no, don't stop)


OMG :lmao
Ponies :banderas
Seth being an adorable little brat 8*D :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> You see this is why I like my boys. All 3 of them are ambitious and hardworking. It isn't like 2 of them are only putting in work and 1 of them are coasting or 1 of them does everything while 2 of them just hang back. The 3 of them excel in different areas and compliment each other really well.


That's how I feel. Even though I mark more for Ambrose i also just love and admire all three of them. I don't care if someone doesn't like Roman because he's just not their thing, but I can't stand when people make him out to be unworthy or his push being the worst move that the wwe has made with the shield. The guy still has some ways to go, but at least he has passion for what he does, he only strives to improve, and he is gaining confidence in himself. All three of those boys are true superstars.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I am an Indian and have a Pakistani online friend I met in an anime forum few years ago. He used to watch wrestling too but lost touch and stopped 2 years ago, other than the Streak matches at Mania.

Now, with Mania 30 coming up, he asked me which matches and storylines to check out, and new players to look out for. I told him to watch Summerslam 2013 and follow the Daniel Bryan storyline, check out The Shield and Wyatts plus their match at EC, the Real Americans and told him about Lesnar vs Taker. After a few days of watching, the first thing he says is: "Roman Reigns is going to be a huge star" :lol

So yeah, Reigns has that charisma and it-factor that draws viewers in. He was also mightily impressed by Bray Wyatt but he yeah he's a Reigns mark already :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> I am an Indian and have a Pakistani online friend I met in an anime forum few years ago. He used to watch wrestling too but lost touch and stopped 2 years ago, other than the Streak matches at Mania.
> 
> Now, with Mania 30 coming up, he asked me which matches and storylines to check out, and new players to look out for. I told him to watch Summerslam 2013 and follow the Daniel Bryan storyline, check out The Shield and Wyatts plus their match at EC, the Real Americans and told him about Lesnar vs Taker. After a few days of watching, the first thing he says is: "Roman Reigns is going to be a huge star" :lol
> 
> So yeah, Reigns has that charisma and it-factor that draws viewers in. He was also mightily impressed by Bray Wyatt but he yeah he's a Reigns mark already :lol


Roman really has a certain charisma. Coupled with his improvement in the ring and on the mic, he'll be incredible in the future.

My brother's keeping an eye out for Dean too.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's cool! Not an Ambrose guy, but hey not everyone can be amazing. :ambrose (kiddin :lol)

Just got done watching that behind the scenes interview with the Shield. Man I really do love those guys. Seeing those old recaps while they talked about them just makes me want to go back and re-watch some old matches. It gives me the feels when that little shit mentions how the three of them are so much stronger when they're together. Especially when I still foresee a betrayal on Dean's part at some point in the future.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Still appalled that Kane/NAO pulled that hair like it was nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it. You're right. Would grab the attention of the female fans like that if he hasn't already
> 
> 
> 
> That's great  Are you back in here for good?
> 
> :lol If they keep Shield around that long, I wouldn't mind at all.





JacqSparrow said:


> ROman really has a certain charisma. Coupled with his improvement in the ring and on the mic, he'll be incredible in the future.


I Really hope reigns uses a combo of rock and Chris (he who shall not be named)

if he sticks with his cockyness and goes for the aggressive in ring (since his moveset is fast/powerhouse) i think it would work great.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> That's cool! Not an Ambrose guy, but hey not everyone can be amazing. :ambrose (kiddin :lol)
> 
> Just got done watching that behind the scenes interview with the Shield. Man I really do love those guys. Seeing those old recaps while they talked about them just makes me want to go back and re-watch some old matches. It gives me the feels when that little shit mentions how the three of them are so much stronger when they're together. Especially when I still foresee a betrayal on Dean's part at some point in the future.


He's twisting the knife so that when he finally turns, we all pretty much die.



RaneGaming said:


> I Really hope reigns uses a combo of rock and Chris (he who shall not be named)
> 
> if he sticks with his cockyness and goes for the aggressive in ring (since his moveset is fast/powerhouse) i think it would work great.


They should stop sticking him with slow workers, really. It's not him.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh he did notice Ambrose too Caly :lol

His exact words were "I love watching Ambrose get beaten to a pulp" :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh he did notice Ambrose too Caly :lol
> 
> His exact words were *"I love watching Ambrose get beaten to a pulp"* :lmao


I already hate your friend. :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh he did notice Ambrose too Caly :lol
> 
> His exact words were "I love watching Ambrose get beaten to a pulp" :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Well, to be fair, Dean makes the best facial expressions when he's getting owned


----------



## Wynter

:banderas another Roman mark? Well done Raven 

It's funny seeing how different casuals and some of the IWC see certain wrestlers.



> “I’d like to go out on Monday Night Raw on the day after WrestleMania and start a new era with guys who can go out in the ring and perform,” said Bryan. “John Cena and Randy Orton are great performers, but so are Cesaro and *The Shield*. It’s time to give some new guys some new opportunities.”


You damn right :
Bryan is a smart man lol


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> Your name is Austin Deppie?


Uhmmh  


SubZero3:16 said:


> You see this is why I like my boys. All 3 of them are ambitious and hardworking. It isn't like 2 of them are only putting in work and 1 of them are coasting or 1 of them does everything while 2 of them just hang back. The 3 of them excel in different areas and compliment each other really well.


werk werk werk werk werk werk werk itttttt!! 


Banez said:


> just two more nights and we can all enjoy wrasslemania


Everyone please help me pray to Satan that I have Wrestlemania night off.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> He's twisting the knife so that when he finally turns, we all pretty much die.


Pretty much. enaldo



Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh he did notice Ambrose too Caly :lol
> 
> His exact words were *"I love watching Ambrose get beaten to a pulp"* :lmao


I don't think I like your friend anymore.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Deptford said:


> Uhmmh
> 
> werk werk werk werk werk werk werk itttttt!!
> 
> 
> Everyone please help me pray to Satan that I have Wrestlemania night off.


Just Tell Them NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO
I will not work! Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :banderas another Roman mark? Well done Raven
> 
> It's funny seeing how different casuals and some of the IWC see certain wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> You damn right :
> Bryan is a smart man lol


Your husband is an excellent human being (Y) And not just because he said that :lol


----------



## Wynter

:lol I think that's so awesome. This is very much the biggest time of his career, yet he's thinking about all the guys he wants to help/see prosper :banderas

My husband(Bye Brie :side is so amazing :lenny


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol I think that's so awesome. This is very much the biggest time of his career, yet he's thinking about all the guys he wants to help/see prosper :banderas
> 
> My husband(Bye Brie :side is so amazing :lenny


Indeed he is a True Wrestler and such a good guy seeing him on total divas made me like him more and more.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol I think that's so awesome. This is very much the biggest time of his career, yet he's thinking about all the guys he wants to help/see prosper :banderas
> 
> My husband(Bye Brie :side is so amazing :lenny


Watching that house show vid where he shook the hands of each Shield member gave me serious feels.


----------



## Wynter

I know right. He respects their work, you can tell.
Bryan definitely wouldn't have a problem putting guys over or helping make new stars.
He's not worrying about being THE guy, he just wants to make sure other talented performers make it too.

That's pretty fucking awesome. And it would ultimately benefit the product and also the fans.
I'm behind that (Y)


----------



## Deptford

As long as he recognizes that Ambrose is the mannn and always shakes his hand first and the firmest.. :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> As long as he recognizes that Ambrose is the mannn and always shakes his hand first and the firmest.. :lol


He actually shook Roman's hand first...


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> He actually shook Roman's hand first...


Atta boy Bryan! He knows who's boss :cool2


----------



## Wynter

So there's a picture of Roman holding a small Captain America shield :lol



Spoiler: pic


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> So there's a picture of Roman holding a small Captain America shield :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


Just fanning the flames of dem haters :lol :lol

To be fair that shield looks ridiculous. The jacket he's wearing on the other hand


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


> He actually shook Roman's hand first...


:side:


SubZero3:16 said:


> Atta boy Bryan! He knows who's boss :cool2


:side:


WynterWarm12 said:


> So there's a picture of Roman holding a small Captain America shield :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


:side::side:


----------



## Wynter

That jacket looks so soft. I want to run my hands on it :lol

Sidenote: Trips is the best troll I swear :lmao



Spoiler















Why you hating Deppie :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> So there's a picture of Roman holding a small Captain America shield :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


Dang, now I want Pyro in here just to see his reaction :lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> That jacket looks so soft. I want to run my hands on it :lol
> 
> Sidenote: Trips is the best troll I swear :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you hating Deppie :lol


:lmao Trips just basking in that hate.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

WynterWarm12 said:


> So there's a picture of Roman holding a small Captain America shield :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic



:lmao that thing looks so tiny in his hand


----------



## Deptford

Dean deserves first handshake


----------



## Wynter

Did you even see the video? Maybe Roman was just closer at the time


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

dizzylizzy87 said:


> :lmao that thing looks so tiny in his hand


it would look full size in my hands


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> Dean deserves first handshake


I don't think Dean even cares :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deppie stepping in for Pyro :lol

And same here Rane *sigh*


----------



## Set For Seth

SETHIE MAH BB TRIMMED HIS BEARD!








Still a yummy as ever <333


----------



## Wynter

So....there's a chick grinding on a giant pillow in this thread.....


You hoes are so weird :no:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Deppie stepping in for Pyro :lol
> 
> And same here Rane *sigh*


Maybe that's why guys enjoy me holding.... OMG it all makes sense!



WynterWarm12 said:


> So....there's a chick grinding on a giant pillow in this thread.....
> 
> 
> You hoes are so weird :no:


----------



## Wynter

:lmao I was going to point that out, Rane, but I'm too sleepy to be nasty at the moment :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I was going to point that out, Rane, but I'm too sleepy to be nasty at the moment :lol


the amount of stuff i have done today no point trying to go uphill and be classy might as well take the easy walk down hill.


----------



## JacqSparrow

:side: I missed something here.

Good boy, Seth  Now the only thing left is a hot oil treatment...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Call me crazy, but I think that someday in the future, Reigns will be in one of those Marvel/DC movies (or some superhero movie by the WWE Studios) either as the villain or the hero. That would ofc require him to get better at acting, but I'm sure he'll improve a ton in the upcoming years. And he's related to Dwayne so he could give his homeboy some tips here and there.

Meanwhile Ambrose is going all James Dean on bitches in Hollywood.


I think I should change my avatar. Little too christmassy. :hmm:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

The ludicrous picture of Perfect Hair reminds me, I need to go see Winter Soldier sometime before Thursday...


----------



## SubZero3:16

I agree with Set for Seth, Sethie got his game on with that shave 

And Wynter should be the last person in here calling folks weird :no:


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


> Deppie stepping in for Pyro :lol


*nods. 
I am bold and to step up to the plate. At least I can feel the hate and maybe feel like he is still here :lol 


SubZero3:16 said:


> And Wynter should be the last person in here calling folks weird :no:


I was smh at that wynter post too, Zero :no:


----------



## Wynter

Poor Seth. He gets no movie love :lol

Seriously Sparrow, get your boo together. I will trip him from behind and you just have the bucket full of oil treatment ready.
Because seriously, look at your man in this picture :side:



Spoiler

















And as a weird person, don't you think I would recognize weird, Zero unk2


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reservoir Angel said:


> The ludicrous picture of Perfect Hair reminds me, I need to go see Winter Soldier sometime before Thursday...


It's quite good  And stay through all the credits 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Poor Seth. He gets no movie love :lol
> 
> Seriously Sparrow, get your boo together. I will trip him from behind and you just have the bucket full of oil treatment ready.
> Because seriously, look at your man in this picture :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as a weird person, don't you think I would recognize weird, Zero unk2


:lol He'll be Roman's stunt guy.

Gotcha, Wynter. And well, if someone would send him over to me, I'd fix that problem right away.

Oh Seth, stop doing this to yourself. I swear, if I lay eyes on you in person, the first thing I do is throw conditioner at you.

BO DALLAS, honey. BO DALLAS. I think you overshot weird with that one :lol


----------



## Banez

he looks a bit like homeless guy...

*runs for cover*


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> he looks a bit like homeless guy...
> 
> *runs for cover*


*GASP* And I've always been so nice to you, Banez!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> he looks a bit like homeless guy...
> 
> *runs for cover*


Well someone had to say it :lol

Seth, if you ever stumble across this board, we're saying this out of love! Just keep the beard under control please.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calabrose said:


> Pretty much. enaldo
> 
> 
> I don't think I like your friend anymore.





DareDevil said:


> I already hate your friend. :side:


Oh c'mon, Ambrose is so glorious when he gets beaten up :lol

Those facial expressions are hilarious :lmao This guy was born to talk down to others and then get beat down and sell it gloriously :lol


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> *GASP* And I've always been so nice to you, Banez!


:lmao

I know but in that pic he does look like one. He looks lot better when he got the shield gear on


----------



## Wynter

What did you say Sparrow?? You want some Bo Dallas up in this bitch???!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: I KNEW YOU WERE A SECRET BOLIEVER!!!! :


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Two things: 

Bryan shakes hands with The Shield = very good person, he respects people.
John Cena shakes hands with The Shield = he just wants to steal the fame 

Dean Ambrose fanbase on Tumblr is fast. Something happens and in 5 minutes his tag is already filled with gifs and videos


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> :lmao
> 
> I know but in that pic he does look like one. He looks lot better when he got the shield gear on


Fine, I'll go get the bucket of hot oil treatment ready. Someone bring me Seth.

My eyes, Wynter! They burned!!!


----------



## Wynter

Oh, i burned your eyes Sparrow 











So any of you hoes chatting tonight :


----------



## Joshi Judas

fpalm

Ban Wynter please :side: :lol


----------



## DareDevil

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *Call me crazy, but I think that someday in the future, Reigns will be in one of those Marvel/DC movies* (or some superhero movie by the WWE Studios) either as the villain or the hero. That would ofc require him to get better at acting, but I'm sure he'll improve a ton in the upcoming years. And he's related to Dwayne so he could give his homeboy some tips here and there.
> 
> Meanwhile Ambrose is going all James Dean on bitches in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> I think I should change my avatar. Little too christmassy. :hmm:


Lol. he'll be Thor. Yeah, Reigns has a movie actor face. 


No, don't change santa mox. 



Quoth the Raven said:


> fpalm
> 
> Ban Wynter please :side: :lol


How dare you make such request? Wynter shall never be banned.


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> fpalm
> 
> Ban Wynter please :side: :lol












YOU DAMN RIGHT, DEVIL!!!
See, I knew someone had my back


----------



## SubZero3:16

Wynter deserves a red rep for that shit. My fingers are twitching ...


----------



## Tammy88

Evening all. I'm probably a bit behind, just watched that Behind the Scenes video. My only complaint - not nearly long enough!!


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> Fine, I'll go get the bucket of hot oil treatment ready. Someone bring me Seth.


*escorts Seth for Sparrow's oil treatment*

guess oil treatment isn't only thing you'd like to do :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah no defending this. Prepare yourselves for the burial from Zero, Wynter and Vicky. Get out of harm's way now Vicky before Zero Kamehamehas Wynter's ass :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler















you hoes will get over it :


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> What did you say Sparrow?? You want some Bo Dallas up in this bitch???!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: I KNEW YOU WERE A SECRET BOLIEVER!!!! :



OMFG!! Ewww, You're such a little devil Wynter. :lol 

Keep it going.


----------



## Wynter

See, Devil loves it, Maggle!!!


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah no defending this. Prepare yourselves for the burial from Zero, Wynter and Vicky. Get out of harm's way now Vicky before Zero Kamehamehas Wynter's ass :lmao


Yeah, because I'm so afraid of Zero. :troll

@Wynter, I just love you.

Boodallas is ugly as hell tho.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you hoes will get over it :


Hoe I oughta report you for that shit. This is a thread for fine ass men only and you come and put up horrendous renderings of that squinty eyed, face a mother can barely tolerate at a distance fucker all over this thread and you think that it's funny? Report button or red square, eenie, meenie, minnie mo 



DareDevil said:


> OMFG!! Ewww, You're such a little devil Wynter. :lol
> 
> Keep it going.


Where the hell do you get off quoting that atrocity and encouraging her in it as well? Have you no moral countenance?? Do you not care about the well being of your fellow Shield members? So damn selfish :no:


----------



## Wynter

DareDevil said:


> Yeah, because I'm so afraid of Zero. :troll
> 
> @Wynter, *I just love you.*
> 
> Boodallas is ugly as hell tho.












Omg I keep telling all of you, I only said he was funny. 

I did *NOT *say I wanted to fuck the guy :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Don't encourage her Vicky :lol

I'm gonna wait for Zero to destroy her before I dance in joy.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

compared to Roman's hair:reigns , Bo Dallas looks like he is thinning horribly. 

hes pretty gross to be honest


----------



## Wynter

Zero...Raven..










I could have done a lot worse. I could have done...




















:troll


----------



## Banez

Zero boo, don't listen to them.. come with me and we'll find you a flexible guy who you can drown your sorrows on.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Omg I keep telling all of you, I only said he was funny.
> 
> I did *NOT *say I wanted to fuck the guy :side:


Girl stop lying on your clit. Everyone knows when you say a guy is funny that you would hump him. In here trying to fool grown folks.

Even the Big Show is disappointed in you.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Zero boo, don't listen to them.. come with me and we'll find you a flexible guy who you can drown your sorrows on.


Thank you babes. I think we're the only normal ones here. Will you be in chat tonight?


----------



## Wynter

-____- when have I ever been shy about who face I wanted to ride?
There's no reason for me to lie now :lol




:side: Zero no selling my previous post :lmao


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Thank you babes. I think we're the only normal ones here. Will you be in chat tonight?


Yeah i'l show up. Someone gotta look after your well being amongs those bomaniacs


----------



## SubZero3:16

Because even you have a tiniest bit of shame left in you over this one. Absolutely disgusting. I'm no longer conversing with you for the next half hour.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Yeah i'l show up. Someone gotta look after your well being amongs those bomaniacs


Such a gentleman. Such a rare find these days


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Such a gentleman. Such a rare find these days


aye... but bad boys are overrated anyway... they grow on every leaf now.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because even you have a tiniest bit of shame left in you over this one. Absolutely disgusting. I'm no longer conversing with you for the next half hour.













Talk to you in 30, boo <3


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> aye... but bad boys are overrated anyway... they grow on every leaf now.


Yup. So common now. Give me a good, flexible boy anytime.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well so I join the Lifetime members :draper2

My time is now. Now how to change my username? :lol


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. So common now. Give me a good, flexible boy anytime.


i know your soft spot now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well so I join the Lifetime members :draper2
> 
> My time is now. Now how to change my username? :lol


You have to ask a mod to change it in the request for name change thread in our exclusive forum.



Banez said:


> i know your soft spot now.


I would think that you would know a bit more than that by now


----------



## Wynter

Raven, you're changing your name!!!


----------



## Heel

Top notch Shield discussion as always.


----------



## Wynter

Heel said:


> Top notch Shield discussion as always.












:


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> I would think that you would know a bit more than that by now


I was being modest :cool2


----------



## Joshi Judas

Sent in a name change request :lmao

Sorry Wynter, you can still call me Raven like I call Devil Vicky :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> I was being modest :cool2


Oh good. Don't want these hoes here to get jealous of what we've been up to.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Sent in a name change request :lmao
> 
> Sorry Wynter, you can still call me Raven like I call Devil Vicky :lol


So the million dollar question is... what are you changing it to?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> Sent in a name change request :lmao
> 
> Sorry Wynter, you can still call me Raven like I call Devil Vicky :lol





















let me welcome Devil Vicky


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh since I'm a big mark for Okada and all my new username will be RAINNMAKAHH :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

I prefer Raven. But the other one is okay I guess...


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh since I'm a big mark for Okada and all my new username will be *RAINNMAKAHH *:lmao














I'm still calling you Raven :side:

We have Rane. So I'm definitely not calling you Rain.


So Raven forever!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I'll change back to just Raven sometime later. Just wanted a change to go with my avi and sig. I felt I never post anything related to the pro wrestler Raven anyway so :lmao

Ok, so is Smackdown live tonight or just those 2-3 matches or what?

And I'll stay Raven in the chat so :draper2


----------



## Banez

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok, so is Smackdown live tonight or just those 2-3 matches or what?


some taped matches n something live i guess..


----------



## Joshi Judas

Staying up for the broadcast then I suppose. Hope The Shield makes an appearance. A promo or something.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> some taped matches n something live i guess..


We'll be otherwise occupied my dear


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> We'll be otherwise occupied my dear


one can only imagine


----------



## Wynter

Lord, I hope I can stay up for SmackDown :lol


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord, I hope I can stay up for SmackDown :lol


Yes who could live without 3 hour edition of Michael Cole goes to WWE APP!


----------



## Wynter

It's 4 and a half hours until SmackDown. And I haven't been asleep since 9 PM last night. Somehow, I must make it :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

As bad as Michael Cole is, I find JBL the worst these days and Lawler's sucked for a few years now. Really sad the state of WWE's commentary team.

I guess I'll watch NXT and the latest Arrow/Person of Interest episodes to kill time till Smackdown begins.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well so I join the Lifetime members :draper2
> 
> My time is now. Now how to change my username? :lol


Ohh, you got an upgrade!! Awesome! You are still Raven to me


----------



## PUNKY

Banez said:


> some taped matches n something live i guess..


that's the thing i don't get, it's meant to be part live but i'm ahead of the states airing by 3 hours so how can it be live. :lmao i guess i'll get a completely different show, probably a highlights of the year show or something. doesn't bother me really i never pay attention to it when i'm in chat anyway. 

oh and raven got premium !!! i'm gonna have to stick to calling you raven though sorry.


----------



## Tammy88

I didn't realise part of Smackdown was live tonight. I'm seriously doubting I can even stay awake to watch this episode of Vikings so will just have to get Smackdown tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Telos

Quoth the Raven... _nevermore?_


----------



## Banez

Quoth the Raven said:


> As bad as Michael Cole is, I find JBL the worst these days and Lawler's sucked for a few years now. Really sad the state of WWE's commentary team.


JBL has occasionally thrown good one liners in.. but having 3 guys in the commentary and JBL not being a heel color-commentator really hurts the commentating more than anything. And Lawler despite i liked his heel work in the mic, needs to retire.. he's not gonna turn so he might as well retire.

And as much as i want heel in the commentary.. Michael Cole should never be heel. He did his part well but he never really put over heel talent.. all he was on about was the Miz.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> that's the thing i don't get, it's meant to be part live but i'm ahead of the states airing by 3 hours so how can it be live. :lmao i guess i'll get a completely different show, probably a highlights of the year show or something. doesn't bother me really i never pay attention to it when i'm in chat anyway.
> 
> oh and raven got premium !!! i'm gonna have to stick to calling you raven though sorry.


Raven's fine really :lol And I'll switch back to it once 3 months are up 

Coming on chat tonight?



Telos said:


> Quoth the Raven... _nevermore?_


Nevermore.

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore-

Actually this poem was more an inspiration for my name than ECW Raven :lol But it was cool finding the connection I guess :lmao

But like Pyro, the name's always gonna stick.



Banez said:


> JBL has occasionally thrown good one liners in.. but having 3 guys in the commentary and JBL not being a heel color-commentator really hurts the commentating more than anything. And Lawler despite i liked his heel work in the mic, needs to retire.. he's not gonna turn so he might as well retire.
> 
> And as much as i want heel in the commentary.. Michael Cole should never be heel. He did his part well but he never really put over heel talent.. all he was on about was the Miz.


Yeah Cole was insufferable as a heel. Honestly, feel the same way about JBL now. Too overbearing, shouting over the voices of others, going offtopic everytime, more interested in arguing than calling the match. The entire booth sucks.


----------



## Banez

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah Cole was insufferable as a heel. Honestly, feel the same way about JBL now. Too overbearing, shouting over the voices of others, going offtopic everytime, more interested in arguing than calling the match. The entire booth sucks.


Bring those guys who call Superstar matches and put William Regal as heel color-commentator.. would that suffice?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Update on the story I posted yesterday about my friend calling Ambrose weak for only drinking draft beer rather than some of the liquors available in NOLA. Yeah, he called him weak to his face. :lmao Ambrose laughed and shook my friends hand. 

So much stuff to comment on.
Cannot deal with my feels regarding the 3-part Shield Interview. Part one was enough (but at the same time I want more damn it, three parts isn't enough)
Oh the struggle!! :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Update on the story I posted yesterday about my friend calling Ambrose weak for only drinking draft beer rather than some of the liquors available in NOLA. Yeah, he called him weak to his face. :lmao Ambrose laughed and shook my friends hand.
> 
> So much stuff to comment on.
> Cannot deal with my feels regarding the 3-part Shield Interview. Part one was enough (but at the same time I want more damn it, three parts isn't enough)
> Oh the struggle!! :lmao



sorry to be annoying but do you have a link to them ? and that roman in the gym video anyone ? i'm seriously behind. and yeah raven i'm in chat.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tylermoxreigns said:


> Update on the story I posted yesterday about my friend calling Ambrose weak for only drinking draft beer rather than some of the liquors available in NOLA. Yeah, he called him weak to his face. :lmao Ambrose laughed and shook my friends hand.
> 
> So much stuff to comment on.
> Cannot deal with my feels regarding the 3-part Shield Interview. Part one was enough (but at the same time I want more damn it, three parts isn't enough)
> Oh the struggle!! :lmao


WHAT! how dare he give him a slap from WF!


----------



## Joshi Judas

@Banez

I like the NXT commentary team, when Renee Young isn't there. Love Renee as a backstage interviewer but not as a commentator :lol

Regal, Phillips and Saxton do a great job. Even Alex Riley or Tensai (Jason Albert :ti)


@TMR

Wow, your friend's having a great time :lol

Hey how is it you're never on chat? :side:


@Punky

Think they've only released Part 1 so far, you can watch it here:

http://vimeo.com/90915818

And new Ambrose interview, everyone. Not sure if posted.

http://vimeo.com/90997564


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> sorry to be annoying but do you have a link to them ? and that roman in the gym video anyone ? i'm seriously behind. and yeah raven i'm in chat.







let me find other 1


----------



## Wynter

We may or may not have an idea what Roman's sex sounds are like because of that workout video


----------



## dizzylizzy87

WynterWarm12 said:


> We may or may not have an idea what Roman's sex sounds are like because of that workout video



we are on the same wave length of thinking:mark:


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> We may or may not have an idea what Roman's sex sounds are like because of that workout video












and thanks for that rane.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao I'm glad I'm not the only perv. He started groaning and I was just like :homer *drowns in impure thoughts*

WWE knew what the hell they were doing :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I'm glad I'm not the only perv. He started groaning and I was just like :homer *drowns in impure thoughts*
> 
> WWE knew what the hell they were doing :lol


is it wrong i played the sound over another movie and had myself a good time?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Anyone got a link to the chat again?


----------



## Wynter

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I'm glad I'm not the only perv. He started groaning and I was just like :homer *drowns in impure thoughts*
> 
> WWE knew what the hell they were doing :lol


Even though I cuss them out half the time this is why I keep on coming back :lol WWE, playing its fans since 1980.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice



Thanks boo!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dat voice….

Found this on tumblr



Spoiler: whew!



http://instagram.com/p/mXnO1lrGN8/


----------



## Banez

is it really still 3 hours till SD?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> is it really still 3 hours till SD?


Yes boo. Here's some rope and a can of whipped cream. Now go and entertain yourself.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes boo. Here's some rope and a can of whipped cream. Now go and entertain yourself.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat voice….
> 
> Found this on tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: whew!
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/mXnO1lrGN8/












what the hell !!! who is this dionne chick ? why can't i get a message like that. officially jealous. :side:


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes boo. Here's some rope and a can of whipped cream. Now go and entertain yourself.


Are you sure you don't want me to entertain you instead? *drags Zero with him*


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> Update on the story I posted yesterday about my friend calling Ambrose weak for only drinking draft beer rather than some of the liquors available in NOLA. Yeah, he called him weak to his face. :lmao Ambrose laughed and shook my friends hand.
> 
> So much stuff to comment on.
> Cannot deal with my feels regarding the 3-part Shield Interview. Part one was enough (but at the same time I want more damn it, three parts isn't enough)
> Oh the struggle!! :lmao


So he DID say it to his face?! LOL. I can't


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> what the hell !!! who is this dionne chick ? why can't i get a message like that. officially jealous. :side:


Fuck dat dionne chick. In my head he was saying my name. I totally get now why Seth looks at him like that with the whole wide eyed lip biting thing. I understand Seth, I completely do.


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: The Fresh Guy















_So fresh and so clean, clean~_ :banderas






*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Banez

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: The Fresh Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _So fresh and so clean, clean~_ :banderas


is it just me or does that chick look bit over excited?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: The Fresh Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _So fresh and so clean, clean~_ :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT*
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Nothing at all to do with him being a dirty stop out at allll... Nope. No way. He was tucked up in bed early. Even though my friend saw him several times
:cool2:cool2:cool2

The shirt, be it creased or not, will be the death of me :faint::faint::faint::faint:




Tru365 said:


> So he DID say it to his face?! LOL. I can't


Yep fpalm :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> is it just me or does that chick look bit over excited?


Can't blame the girl if such a fine male specimen was standing right in front of her.


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat voice….
> 
> Found this on tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: whew!
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/mXnO1lrGN8/


DAMN IT! I will NOT fall for the fine Zero!  *Sighs* Can't lie, I like me some Anoa'i.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Can't blame the girl if such a fine male specimen was standing right in front of her.


We need to sort out Roman Reigns doing an interview at your job and there should be camera crew with him.. i'm sure your reaction would be priceless :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Staying up is such a struggle at times, fuck :lmao

Watched NXT. Might have to watch *shudder* TNA Impact to kill time fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> We need to sort out Roman Reigns doing an interview at your job and there should be camera crew with him.. i'm sure your reaction would be priceless :lol


You are a wicked, evil man Banez. :lol Here I was thinking that you actually liked me. :argh:


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> You are a wicked, evil man Banez. :lol Here I was thinking that you actually liked me. :argh:


i know right? :lol

But you could always kidnap him afterwards for private use


----------



## Beatles123

Glorious times, people!


----------



## midnightmischief

Hi Guys

*pokes head around the corner*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> i know right? :lol
> 
> But you could always kidnap him afterwards for private use


Banez, I cannot kidnap a 6'2 265lbs guy……………. by myself :side:



Beatles123 said:


> Glorious times, people!


I was beginning to wonder about you. I thought Wynter had scared you off with those Bo Dallas pics.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Banez, I cannot kidnap a 6'2 265lbs guy……………. by myself :side:


You're a smart woman... you'l figure out a way


----------



## Beatles123

Wynter is epic. we hit it off last night in my Bryan chat. She wants me to come in the shield chat and im like "They dun' need me, I'd be a Cousin Oliver to the group!"


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> You're a smart woman... you'l figure out a way


Oh Banez dear * waves a bottle of triple distilled vodka* I need a small favour.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh Banez dear * waves a bottle of triple distilled vodka* I need a small favour.


lmao thats not what i meant :lol

@Beatles: definitely stop by in the chat atleast


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> lmao thats not what i meant :lol
> 
> @Beatles: definitely stop by in the chat atleast


So you're going to let me drink this whole bottle by myself?


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> So you're going to let me drink this whole bottle by myself?


Well if it gives me control over you.... yes


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Well if it gives me control over you.... yes


:shocked: u want to do things to a poor helpless girl like myself…. okay


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> :shocked: u want to do things to a poor helpless girl like myself…. okay


:lol

You being all drunk would set up Roman help you out which would get Roman in your house... See where i'm going?

p.s. i'm not buying you being helpless no matter how drunk you are.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> :lol
> 
> You being all drunk would set up Roman help you out which would get Roman in your house... See where i'm going?
> 
> p.s. i'm not buying you being helpless no matter how drunk you are.


Darn it!!!

But I do like how you think :cool2


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Darn it!!!
> 
> But I do like how you think :cool2


You were expecting something else? 

just little over an hour to go


----------



## tylermoxreigns

"If there is no Dean Ambrose, there is no Shield." 

Couldn't have said it better Reigns. :clap


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> "If there is no Dean Ambrose, there is no Shield."
> 
> Couldn't have said it better Reigns. :clap


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> "If there is no Dean Ambrose, there is no Shield."
> 
> Couldn't have said it better Reigns. :clap


Where's that quote from, if you don't mind me asking? also, could you please provide a link?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tru365 said:


> Where's that quote from, if you don't mind me asking? also, could you please provide a link?


Latest Shield interview. Just watched it on the network as it went out. DeanAmbrose.Net Vimeo will no doubt have it up later. 

I have to tell you they are really hitting the fangirls in the feels with these interviews. 
They have been fantastic :clap


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just gonna leave this here


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> Latest Shield interview. Just watched it on the network as it went out. DeanAmbrose.Net Vimeo will no doubt have it up later.
> 
> I have to tell you they are really hitting the fangirls in the feels with these interviews.
> They have been fantastic :clap


Oh yay! Can't wait to watch it


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Behind The Shield Interview - Part two

http://vimeo.com/91028275


----------



## Joshi Judas

Thanks TMR. Have a rep :lol


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> "If there is no Dean Ambrose, there is no Shield."
> 
> Couldn't have said it better Reigns. :clap


Made me tear up.

:clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Behind The Shield Interview - Part two
> 
> http://vimeo.com/91028275


" Seth Rollins truly is the architect of the Shield." - Dean Ambrose.

" Seth Rollins is a ninja."

:banderas :banderas


Loved how Roman blushed when Seth talked about his good looks. :lol

But anyhow as I keep on saying. The three of them compliment each other and make the shield whole. They got that sort of drive that both their bosses and their peers have to respect. Do you know how many Raws and PPVs were saved last year just because of a shield match? Too many to count. I hope they got huge bonuses from that.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yo Chat link anyone? It's time I guess.


----------



## PUNKY

iv'e got it book marked but it's not working when i go on there ? just keeps loading and loading.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## Joshi Judas

@Punky

Oh crap, not working? Can you try by relaunching the browser?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Loved how Roman blushed when Seth talked about his good looks. :lol


----------



## Beatles123

Hey, guys? I just wanna be clear that i had no involvement whatsoever with that troll raid. I completely understand your suspicions and if you find it necessary i don't have to ever post even in here anymore, but all I can say is i'm sorry and it wasn't me, nor do i know who did it.


----------



## DareDevil

Beatles123 said:


> Hey, guys? I just wanna be clear that i had no involvement whatsoever with that troll raid. I completely understand your suspicions and if you find it necessary i don't have to ever post even in here anymore, but all I can say is i'm sorry and it wasn't me, nor do i know who did it.


What are you talking about? What happened?


----------



## midnightmischief

did I miss something? was there a troll in here? damn, don't tell me I missed a slaying by zero & co...


----------



## Lea_Ty

DareDevil said:


> What are you talking about? What happened?


flock of trolls invading the chat room 



midnightmischief said:


> did I miss something? was there a troll in here? damn, don't tell me I missed a slaying by zero & co...


no slaying tho the trolls was too much we kinda outnumbered and retreat
aaaand they still there right now taking control of the chatroom :flip


----------



## midnightmischief

how dare they besmirch the chat room... that is a sacred area for the truly devoted... 
best they not try that for wrestlemania...


----------



## DareDevil

Lea_Ty said:


> flock of trolls invading the chat room
> 
> 
> 
> no slaying tho the trolls was too much we kinda outnumbered and retreat
> aaaand they still there right now taking control of the chatroom :flip


WOW, What the hell? How the fuck did they even? Rane should make another chatroom an just PM the link to people that aren't going to troll in there. but still, How the fuck did you guys lost? Fucking trolls for real, is like they got jealous of us or something.


----------



## Bushmaster

Slaying trolls lol. Sounds like TV show in the making. About time we have another invasion angle :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Slaying trolls lol. Sounds like TV show in the making. About time we have another invasion angle :mark:


Soup this is not funny. :side: I wasn't there but, honestly, the fuck? That's why that chat room was created so we would be in peace. Stupid bunch of ignoramuses. But, we should just stop talking about them. I got better things to do in my life, like finish watching FMA Brotherhood for instance and watch SD, I missed it.


----------



## Lea_Ty

SoupBro said:


> Slaying trolls lol. Sounds like TV show in the making. About time we have another invasion angle :mark:





DareDevil said:


> Soup this is not funny. :side: I wasn't there but, honestly, the fuck? That's why that chat room was created so we would be in peace. Stupid bunch of ignoramuses. But, we should just stop talking about them. I got better things to do in my life, like finish watching FMA Brotherhood for instance and watch SD, I missed it.


bunch of mysoginist and homophobic trolls it's not even funny 

I don't know why they bother with the chatroom, its like it's their sacred mission to drive away female fans from this thread. What will they gain from said accomplishment? 

i just can't right now :argh:


----------



## midnightmischief

ugh, some people just want to ruin everyone elses fun don't they. that sucks so bad. I agree devil, new chat set up and pm invites only. (just don't forget me lol)

the stupid thing is, they drive away the female fans then will complain that no girls are interested in wrestling - what a bunch of dicks


----------



## SubZero3:16

Chat is cool now. I guess the trolls were probably just bored or something. Meh, whatevs, live and let live.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Can I join in the chat?


----------



## DareDevil

ROUSEY said:


> Can I join in the chat?


Not if you are a troll. Sooo, we put you through a test, if you survive this thread without making a sexist and or stupid post, maybe, just maybe. I am so distrusting people right now.


----------



## Bushmaster

ROUSEY said:


> Can I join in the chat?


Only if you agree Rollins is better than the rest Moz.


----------



## SubZero3:16

ROUSEY said:


> Can I join in the chat?


You already did.


----------



## Wynter

:side: is it safe for me in here....

I won't get shot by Zero right...


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: is it safe for me in here....
> 
> I won't get shot by Zero right...


No, I shall protect you.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Soup, it's been Ambrose since day 1 for me so I can't do that. 

If I leave you behind during a heist on Payday, you know why. :homer2



DareDevil said:


> Not if you are a troll. Sooo, we put you through a test, if you survive this thread without making a sexist and or stupid post, maybe, just maybe. I am so distrusting people right now.


Oh, okay. I've been here a long time, if I was going to troll I'd have done it ages ago. :lol 



SubZero3:16 said:


> You already did.


Padon?


----------



## SubZero3:16

ROUSEY said:


> Soup, it's been Ambrose since day 1 for me.
> 
> If I leave you behind during a heist on Payday, you know why. :homer2
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay. I've been here a long time, if I was going to troll I'd have done it ages ago. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Padon?


You were in the chat pretending to be or trying to be a troll.


----------



## DareDevil

ROUSEY said:


> Oh, okay. I've been here a long time, if I was going to troll I'd have done it ages ago. :lol


:agree: Ok ok, I'll just let Zero handle your case, if she approves or Wynter or our Queen Cindel approve of you, I'll have no complaints.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Moz (Rousey) is actually cool, guys. Fully capable of having good discussion. We mark about Ambrose and the shield in general on twitter often. I was sleeping through the chat and all, but I'm sure he wouldn't troll us.



EDIT: LOLNEVERMIND
I read some of the old WF chat logs. Wow what a bunch of fucking losers. :banderas


----------



## Wynter

Ahhh, sorry, Devil. But my privileges have been revoked :lmao

I am no longer allowed to say who is or isn't trustworthy :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

Moz next time we play Pay Day we can debate on Dean vs Rollins. That should annoy Dub :mark: Could have sworn you were repping Rollins though :hmm:


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ahhh, sorry, Devil. But my privileges have been revoked :lmao
> 
> I am no longer allowed to say who is or isn't trustworthy :lol


Hmm, I guess I can take Caly's word then, but yeah, only you guys are the ones I trust, but is not going to be me to let him in. 

You trust me right? :side:


----------



## Wynter

No duh, you're trusted.

You're Devil! :


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I 'like' Rollins and Reigns but I have always preferred Ambrose. 

Probably because I first heard of Ambrose prior to The Shield forming and loved his work instantly back then. I didn't really watch NXT so I only watched Ambrose's matches on Youtube and then caught up on Rollins and Reigns as the time went by. I probably just took that bias into the actual group. :lol

EDIT: @Soup

DOUBLE EDIT: I can't spell :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I had better get the new link too guys. :ambrose3


----------



## DareDevil

Calabrose said:


> I had better get the new link too guys. :ambrose3


I already got it from Raven,, :dance:


----------



## midnightmischief

any chance someone can pm me the new link for sunday?

I solomley swear not to troll or pass it on...


----------



## Bushmaster

For the 1st time in a while the Shield aren't even in my top 3 things i'm excited for. Didn't think it could happen but Raw really killed my excitement for the match. The beatdown they received on SD then their revenge were great but man has it been downhill. Sucks that they are basically doing the same thing they did last year at mania.


----------



## Beatles123

I realize it was my first time in there, but all i can tell you is i have no motive. I have always loved your threads. I'm sorry about the circumstances that raise suspicion.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> I already got it from Raven,, :dance:


Lucky. I mean I know that I haven't been to the chat in ages, but it would still be nice to be able to update my bookmarks.
:ambrose

The fact that I haven't gotten it by now troubles me, though. Do I not look like a trustworthy person?


----------



## Deptford

SoupBro said:


> Sucks that they are basically doing the same thing they did last year at mania.


That's how I feel and my main gripe with it. They've come too far to be on the pre-show again or whatever.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> *escorts Seth for Sparrow's oil treatment*
> 
> guess oil treatment isn't only thing you'd like to do :lol



Of course not. I'm going to talk to him in the process 

mind out of the gutter :lol




tylermoxreigns said:


> Update on the story I posted yesterday about my friend calling Ambrose weak for only drinking draft beer rather than some of the liquors available in NOLA. Yeah, he called him weak to his face. :lmao Ambrose laughed and shook my friends hand.
> 
> So much stuff to comment on.
> Cannot deal with my feels regarding the 3-part Shield Interview. Part one was enough (but at the same time I want more damn it, three parts isn't enough)
> Oh the struggle!! :lmao


:clap Dean being so cool though.




WynterWarm12 said:


> Ahhh, sorry, Devil. But my privileges have been revoked :lmao
> 
> I am no longer allowed to say who is or isn't trustworthy :lol


Sorry honey  Have a forgiving hug.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

@TMR maybe it was in the way your friend worded it. Good seems like the type of guy who prefers when people are being real and he also seems like he has a strong sense of humor. He always makes me laugh when he's just messing around. I'm sure he has had to tolerate much worse from people.


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> Of course not. I'm going to talk to him in the process
> 
> mind out of the gutter :lol


I wasn't thinking anything :lmao

it's saturday already. Just one more night to go


----------



## midnightmischief

has any of you seen this? not the best quality but the idea is good...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VfKQf_smBH0


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Shield Interview Part 2

















OMG i want more!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Shield interview Part 3:http://vimeo.com/91055276

Epic stuff. 

One of the best things about WM season is all the cool interviews floating around, those casual fan Interviewers though fpalm 

They'll give you heartburn - do some research at least from the last year, is that too much to ask?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Shield interview Part 3:http://vimeo.com/91055276
> 
> Epic stuff.
> 
> One of the best things about WM season is all the cool interviews floating around, those casual fan Interviewers though fpalm
> 
> They'll give you heartburn - do some research at least from the last year, is that too much to ask?


not bad i enjoy part 1 and 2 more maybe i was just expecting something extra in part 3


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

RaneGaming said:


> not bad i enjoy part 1 and 2 more maybe i was just expecting something extra in part 3


Felt like that too, they kept it completely kayfabe in Part 3. Saying that it was still better then Randy's bland Kayfabe WM news conference promo, he should learn a thing a two


----------



## Joshi Judas

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Just gonna leave this here.



Thanks for this ^^

Nice interview, and a smart interviewer for a change. Asks some good questions.

Didn't know Joey Mercury is kinda like a mentor to Rollins. And he does say how Reigns is picking up everything super fast.

Very well spoken too. Doesn't stumble on his answers, gives well thought out responses without stalling.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Quoth the Raven said:


> Thanks for this ^^
> 
> Nice interview, and a smart interviewer for a change. Asks some good questions.
> 
> Didn't know Joey Mercury is kinda like a mentor to Rollins. And he does say how Reigns is picking up everything super fast.
> 
> Very well spoken too. Doesn't stumble on his answers, gives well thought out responses without stalling.


I've lost count of the amount of guys who say Joey Mercury is the most influential coach on NXT even Reigns said so a lil while back.

Some people were born to be great athletes others great coaches I guess.


----------



## DareDevil

Calabrose said:


> Lucky. I mean I know that I haven't been to the chat in ages, but it would still be nice to be able to update my bookmarks.
> :ambrose
> 
> The fact that I haven't gotten it by now troubles me, though. Do I not look like a trustworthy person?


You are a trustworthy person Caly,  don't worry I'll, PM you the link later.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well I was kinda joking. :lol

Sparrow said she would send it to me whenever she could, but either way.


----------



## DareDevil

Well, ok.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> I wasn't thinking anything :lmao
> 
> it's saturday already. Just one more night to go


Good  :angel:

So many lovely videos! Now I've got some catching up to do :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

So a new chat got made? forgive me a little slow on uptake if so could i get linky please <3


----------



## Deptford

send me the link!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynter

:side:




Where is everyone...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

so, does anyone have the "Shield definitions" gifs of Ambrose and Reigns? I thought I bookmarked them when I saw them here but looks like I only got the Rollins one.

These are the one's I'm talking about:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'll get em one sec 

Edit: Here ya go.





















WynterWarm12 said:


> :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone...


I'm playing Dark Souls at the moment.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Am here  just sitting alone.


----------



## Wynter

Dark Souls huh?
How many times have you died Caly 

How is everyone 

One more got damn day :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dark Souls huh?
> How many times have you died Caly
> 
> How is everyone
> 
> One more got damn day :mark:


Too many times I'll just leave it at that. I'm pretty far into it though. 

I'm doin okay. Just being engulfed in DS while occasionally lurking about on here and on tumblr. I'm excited for Mania, but I probably won't be able to watch that either. It's stuff like this that make me dislike working graveyard shift. :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ah got a six pack of Corona for the weekend :mark: Heaven kada

And new chat has a limitation of only 10 people at a time so if possible, I'm looking for a new one.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dark Souls huh?
> How many times have you died Caly
> 
> How is everyone
> 
> One more got damn day :mark:


Good thanks searching for all new interviews and waiting for wrestlemania xxx today 5/4/2014 all alone in chat need the new 1 i guess 

hope you are doing ok


----------



## Joshi Judas

midnightmischief said:


> has any of you seen this? not the best quality but the idea is good...


Fixed the video for ya.

Yeah the "feud" was put together very nicely although the promos that were dubbed over weren't always matching the video :lol

But brilliantly made fan video definitely (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

*ducks in thread* steals Raven's 6 pack of Corona *ducks back out*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> *ducks in thread* steals Raven's 6 pack of Corona *ducks back out*


I Have tons of snack food but saving till tomorrow so i have nothing 2 eat atm


----------



## DareDevil

RaneGaming said:


> Good thanks searching for all new interviews and waiting for wrestlemania xxx today 5/4/2014 all alone in chat need the new 1 i guess
> 
> hope you are doing ok


:yum: Corona.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh you ain't getting the six pack Zero. Maybe one pint if I'm feeling generous :lol


Also guys, today's the HOF yeah? They will be showing the entire broadcast for the first time on the WWE Network live. Hope there's some stream or gets uploaded on Dailymotion tomorrow. I've never seen a complete HOF ceremony, they edit it out too much.


----------



## Banez

yeah tonight is HoF ceremony. I almost forgot that..


----------



## Joshi Judas

Warrior's speech will either be the GOAT or WOAT induction speech. No middle ground.

Super stoked to see The Bad Guy get inducted and for his speech. One of my childhood heroes. Please let him start with a "Hey Yo" :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Im all right Rane, thanks for asking boo 

Yea that chat had to be abandoned lol

Are you going to be in the Bryan chat, Rane?

@Caly. Fuck, you're working during Mania? Damn,one less person to mark with 

And how do you even play Dark Souls without wanting to tear your freaking hair out :lol


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone...


I'm at work. Fairly quiet day so far *knock on wood* so I have the luxury to check in around here.

Took a peek in the chat and only Raven appeared to be in there.

Update - Jinxed :/ Things have gotten unpleasant in a hurry here, guess I'll be back later.


----------



## Telos

Quoth the Raven said:


> Warrior's speech will either be the GOAT or WOAT induction speech. No middle ground.
> 
> Super stoked to see The Bad Guy get inducted and for his speech. One of my childhood heroes. Please let him start with a "Hey Yo" :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark:

I'm excited to check out the ceremony tonight. Weren't HOF speeches in the past long? I could've sworn one guy would take about 2-3 hours or something. I'm seeing that the red carpet is 8 PM ET and the actual ceremony 9 PM ET but I wonder how long that will run for.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WRESTLEMANIA TOMORROW NIGHT, BITCHES!!!

Well for me it's technically Monday morning (and I won't get to see it until Monday afternoon or maybe even evening depending on extenuating circumstances) but still... WRESTLEFUCKINGMANIA!!!

ION: I'm finally in the market for getting myself a new laptop (after 5 long, increasingly tortuous years of this abominable piece of awfulness)... now if only I knew anything about computers so I knew what to get...


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone...


Hey boo  

Aww, Caly! :lol That was why I stopped playing DOTA--I die too often 

*hugs Rane*

Hi Ressy! I recommend Samsung 

HoF should be very interesting indeed...lucky Cindel.

I'm out, peeps! Early day tomorrow...well, later today, technically.

And hope it stays quiet, Telos!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh you ain't getting the six pack Zero. Maybe one pint if I'm feeling generous :lol
> 
> 
> Also guys, today's the HOF yeah? They will be showing the entire broadcast for the first time on the WWE Network live. Hope there's some stream or gets uploaded on Dailymotion tomorrow. I've never seen a complete HOF ceremony, they edit it out too much.


Umm I done took all your beers fools. You mean I may let you have one if *I'm* feeling generous :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aww poor Zero. Has to take her booze by force. :lol
You like fireball? I like fireball. :yum:


----------



## Banez

guess she ran out of wine last night

so HoF is not going to be edited like usually?


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> @Caly. Fuck, you're working during Mania? Damn,one less person to mark with
> 
> And how do you even play Dark Souls without *wanting to* tear your freaking hair out :lol


I don't. 
There is never a time when it doesn't make me want to tear my hair out. But oh man that feeling when I actually achieve my goals.
kada

Only to go in to a new nightmare.

Yeah sorry. I would love nothing more than to mark out with all of you guys. I will at least mark out in here after the fact. :


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Im all right Rane, thanks for asking boo
> 
> Yea that chat had to be abandoned lol
> 
> Are you going to be in the Bryan chat, Rane?
> 
> @Caly. Fuck, you're working during Mania? Damn,one less person to mark with
> 
> And how do you even play Dark Souls without wanting to tear your freaking hair out :lol


i will be in both  Focus on Shield chat and will mod in bryan chat so they can keep it under control well i get my freak on with you and the rest.


----------



## Joshi Judas

@Telos

Yeah I think Flair went on for an hour, that was the longest :lol

But they tell so many awesome stories, it must be fun to watch the full ceremony. Also, some of them interact with the current wrestlers, who we get to see out of character, happy, in suits, so it's a welcome change of pace :lol

Also, the HOF class this year is the best class in a LONG time. Jake's speech should be real emotional. I believe he should get a standing ovation.


@Zero

Sure, if thinking that stops you from being jealous :lol

Opening one right now :flip


----------



## Telos

Browsing discreetly from my phone :side:

Yeah Raven I can listen to Flair (and good old JR) tell stories all day.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Telos said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> I'm excited to check out the ceremony tonight. Weren't HOF speeches in the past long? I could've sworn one guy would take about 2-3 hours or something. I'm seeing that the red carpet is 8 PM ET and the actual ceremony 9 PM ET but I wonder how long that will run for.


8pm EST tonight with the Red Carpet Special, hosted by Michael Cole, Renee Young and Maria Menounos. The actual ceremony begins at 9pm EST and is scheduled to run until 11:30pm. The encore will air at midnight.

 so 2 hours 30 mins seems short for 7 inductees


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh you ain't getting the six pack Zero. Maybe one pint if I'm feeling generous :lol
> 
> 
> Also guys, today's the HOF yeah? They will be showing the entire broadcast for the first time on the WWE Network live. Hope there's some stream or gets uploaded on Dailymotion tomorrow. I've never seen a complete HOF ceremony, they edit it out too much.


i can't wait to see the hof never watched one before, gotta wait til tomorrow to get my bro to download it for me though cos i haven't got the damn network.:cuss: i might not watch all of it though, mainly wanna see jake the snake and mah girl LITA. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> Aww poor Zero. Has to take her booze by force. :lol
> You like fireball? I like fireball. :yum:


What's fireball?



Quoth the Raven said:


> @Telos
> 
> 
> @Zero
> 
> Sure, if thinking that stops you from being jealous :lol
> 
> Opening one right now :flip


Is it bottle or can?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i can't wait to see the hof never watched one before, gotta wait til tomorrow to get my bro to download it for me though cos i haven't got the damn network.:cuss: i might not watch all of it though, mainly wanna see jake the snake and mah girl LITA. :mark::mark::mark:


I can give you link for it live if you want.


----------



## PUNKY

RaneGaming said:


> I can give you link for it live if you want.


oh really !!! yeah please if you can.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

RaneGaming said:


> let me find other 1





WynterWarm12 said:


> We may or may not have an idea what Roman's sex sounds are like because of that workout video





dizzylizzy87 said:


> we are on the same wave length of thinking:mark:





I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> and thanks for that rane.





WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I'm glad I'm not the only perv. He started groaning and I was just like :homer *drowns in impure thoughts*
> 
> WWE knew what the hell they were doing :lol





RaneGaming said:


> is it wrong i played the sound over another movie and had myself a good time?


Erm? Can we at least keep the only official Shield thread presentable, please? People want to talk wrestling, not your masturbation habits.


----------



## Wynter

:side: you went back to old posts....took the time to multi-quote...and complain...


You took time out of your precious day....





:side:







You enjoyed that Roman video as much as we did huh










it's okay boo, we're accepting here :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I'm currently stroking my insane girth right now.

Can't beat a pokeybumwank whilst watching Roman.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I was more impressed with the HHH workout than the Reigns one tbh :draper2

Dude's in great shape for his age and some of the jumps he did were insane.


----------



## cindel25

A bunch of a horny dudes around here...no boo I'm saving myself for DEAN!

I ain't drinking enough that's for sure. HOF hoes!



Spoiler: for Rousey















Leave one day and already trolls! I guess they didn't read That post.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> I was more impressed with the HHH workout than the Reigns one tbh :draper2
> 
> Dude's in great shape for his age and some of the jumps he did was insane.


Get ready for hhh jumping over the running knee  and hitting Pedigree.
that's all i could think well watching it


----------



## Wynter

Ummm....Raven....we weren't ummm...we weren't appreciating Roman's workout regime.....


:



And omg, Trips is a fucking BEAST. My boy Daniel Bryan is over here kicking bags while Trips over there training like he in the army and shit :lmao


----------



## Tammy88

Quoth the Raven said:


> Dude's in great shape for his age and some of the jumps he did was insane.


This.

Also going to post this, just for Ambrose at the end. http://vimeo.com/91090103


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> What's fireball?


It's a delicious cinnamon flavored whiskey. Normally I don't drink alcohol much at all, but the first time I ever had this I got crazy drunk because I just couldn't get enough of it. It is the only alcoholic drink I've ever had that I actually thought tasted amazing. Everything else I just tolerate.

I'll share some with you, but chances are I'd hog it to myself and get stupid drunk again. :ambrose














Tammy88 said:


> This.
> 
> Also going to post this, just for Ambrose at the end. http://vimeo.com/91090103


Dean, you goof. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> It's a delicious cinnamon flavored whiskey. Normally I don't drink alcohol much at all, but the first time I ever had this I got crazy drunk because I just couldn't get enough of it. It is the only alcoholic drink I've ever had that I actually thought tasted amazing. Everything else I just tolerate.
> 
> I'll share some with you, but chances are I'd hog it to myself and get stupid drunk again. :ambrose


Never seen that here.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SubZero3:16 said:


> Is it bottle or can?


Six pints.



RaneGaming said:


> I can give you link for it live if you want.


The one you pinged me? Thanks, looking forward to the HOF.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Never seen that here.


Well my friend I need to ship a bottle over to Barbados for ya. If you like cinnamon flavored things, then you'll love this.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> Well my friend I need to ship a bottle over to Barbados for ya. If you like cinnamon flavored things, then you'll love this.


Thanks for the offer but Customs would hold that so hard I would never see it :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Thanks for the offer but Customs would hold that so hard I would never see it :lol


Oh yeah, I was semi-joking. I would totally hook you up, but I kinda figured that alcohol can't be shipped internationally, let alone at all. :lol


I just watched that Roman workout video. Good god :|
I pray they never release an Ambrose workout video. I think I'd die. I've seen pictures and that's more than I can handle.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

cindel25 said:


> A bunch of a horny dudes around here...no boo I'm saving myself for DEAN!
> 
> I ain't drinking enough that's for sure. HOF hoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for Rousey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave one day and already trolls! I guess they didn't read That post.


Reported for telling me to go and eat a dick.

All I'm trying to do is talk about The Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Guys 5000 posts :mark: Damn that was fast :lol


----------



## Yuiren

ROUSEY said:


> Reported for telling me to go and eat a dick.
> 
> All I'm trying to do is talk about The Shield.


If you want to talk about The Shield, talk about them. You just came here to complain about them not talking about The Shield and did nothing to start any kind of conversation.

I can't understand the hate for this thread. I mean yeah, sometimes you have to skip over pages and pages of off-topic but there's still good discussion.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Already over 500 pages HOLY SHIIIIIIIIT :clap


----------



## Wynter

Rane, boo. Can you hit me up with a link :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Yuiren said:


> If you want to talk about The Shield, talk about them. You just came here to complain about them not talking about The Shield and did nothing to start any kind of conversation.
> 
> I can't understand the hate for this thread. I mean yeah, sometimes you have to skip over pages and pages of off-topic but there's still good discussion.


Pardon? I'm here to talk about Shield and somebody told me to eat a dick.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Rane, boo. Can you hit me up with a link :lol


WynterWarm12 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.

 clear inbox


----------



## Banez

wow if you get that easily offended you might stay away from the interwebz


----------



## Telos

Calabrose said:


> It's a delicious cinnamon flavored whiskey. Normally I don't drink alcohol much at all, but the first time I ever had this I got crazy drunk because I just couldn't get enough of it. It is the only alcoholic drink I've ever had that I actually thought tasted amazing. Everything else I just tolerate.
> 
> I'll share some with you, but chances are I'd hog it to myself and get stupid drunk again. :ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean, you goof. :lol


Had a shot of Fireball last weekend. Wonderful stuff.

@ Rane: that IS short. I'm curious to see how they pull it off.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Can we get back on topic pls? 

This is a Shield thread, not The Jobbers Thread MK II.



Banez said:


> wow if you get that easily offended you might stay away from the interwebz


Negged. lel.


----------



## Wynter

I cleared my inbox. Sorry Rane :lol

So, Rousey, what you think is going to happen at Mania with the Shield...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Rane if there is a new chat link, message it to me will you? I'm staying up for HOF tonight... Time difference don't exist on Wrestlemania weekend! :lol


----------



## Banez

ROUSEY said:


> Can we get back on topic pls?
> 
> This is a Shield thread, not The Jobbers Thread MK II.
> 
> 
> 
> Negged. lel.


Yet to see a contribution from you. Or perhaps ur here just to troll


----------



## DareDevil

ROUSEY said:


> Erm? Can we at least keep the only official Shield thread presentable, please? People want to talk wrestling, not your masturbation habits.


Oh man, this proves it, you wouldn't survive 2 minutes in the chat, sorry the answer is no.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Beatles, send me a PM again later on for the chat, buddy. 



ROUSEY said:


> Soup, it's been Ambrose since day 1 for me so I can't do that.





ROUSEY said:


> I 'like' Rollins and Reigns but I have always preferred Ambrose.
> 
> Probably because I first heard of Ambrose prior to The Shield forming and loved his work instantly back then. I didn't really watch NXT so I only watched Ambrose's matches on Youtube and then caught up on Rollins and Reigns as the time went by. I probably just took that bias into the actual group. :lol
> 
> EDIT: @Soup
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT: I can't spell :side:


^^^



Banez said:


> Yet to see a contribution from you. Or perhaps ur here just to troll


----------



## Bushmaster

DareDevil said:


> Oh man, this proves it, you wouldn't survive 2 minutes in the chat, sorry the answer is no.


I'd like to join the chat but I'd drown in there too. Don't have an issue with thirty girls in this thread but couldn't survive in the chat where it's mostly thirsting. Even though you're my fave DD and I'd like talking Rollins with you.


----------



## Yuiren

ROUSEY said:


> Pardon? I'm here to talk about Shield and somebody told me to eat a dick.


Yeah, kind of harsh, I know. My point was just that if you want to talk about something, you should try to start some kind of conversation. Just saying "ok let's talk about this thing here" and waiting for others to do so without giving them anything to comment on usually doesn't work.

The later part of my post wasn't directed at you personally, just saying.

I haven't been this excited about Wrestlemania in years, I don't know why. I am kind of disappointed about The Shield's opponents so I'm just hoping that there'll be more than just an ok match and some celebrating for the boys. Like heel turn(s) or them getting involved at some other match or something super awesome happening in the match. In one of the recent interviews Dean said they've got something big planned and they'll be having their Wrestlemania moment on sunday, which made even more excited.

It's a shame I'll have to wait till monday to actually see it..


----------



## CALΔMITY

The thirsting was minimal with me. I couldn't even keep up with it. However my spazzing/marking knew no bounds. :lol
It's been forever since I've been to a chat.


@Yuiren: I'm hoping that there will be a huge swerve at the end of the match. For all we know things may not start to change course until after mania. The WWE has been good at teasing us and leaving us guessing. If there is no huge payoff to the match, then no huge biggie at least for me.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao our poor reputation. Except for two certain individuals last night-:side:-we behaved.
Our chats lately have been pretty damn tamed, shockingly :lol

We actually talk about wrestling and other topics more than we thirst now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yuiren said:


> Yeah, kind of harsh, I know. My point was just that if you want to talk about something, you should try to start some kind of conversation. Just saying "ok let's talk about this thing here" and waiting for others to do so without giving them anything to comment on usually doesn't work.
> 
> The later part of my post wasn't directed at you personally, just saying.
> 
> I personally haven't been this excited about Wrestlemania in years, I don't know why. I am kind of disappointed about The Shield's opponents so I'm just hoping that there'll be more than just an ok match and some celebrating for the boys. Like heel turn(s) or them getting involved at some other match or something super awesome happening in the match. In one of the recent interviews Dean said they've got something big planned and they'll be having their Wrestlemania moment on sunday, which made even more excited.
> 
> It's a shame I'll have to wait till monday to actually see it..


They might probably interfere in the Trips/Daniel Bryan match helping Bryan to win.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> I'd like to join the chat but I'd drown in there too. Don't have an issue with thirty girls in this thread but couldn't survive in the chat where it's mostly thirsting. Even though you're my fave DD and I'd like talking Rollins with you.


Awww, I'm your fave.  we can still talk about Rollins whenever you want Soup.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao our poor reputation. Except for two certain individuals last night-:side:-we behaved.
> Our chats lately have been pretty damn tamed, shockingly :lol
> 
> We actually talk about wrestling and other topics more than we thirst now.


To hell with our "reputation" :lmao

I love our thread and everyone in it as is. If the mods wanted this thread shut down that bad it would have happened. They allow it to run as is so might as well go with the flow until the shield splits.


----------



## Tammy88

Just watching old Shield matches - which ones stand out for you?


----------



## Yuiren

Calabrose said:


> @Yuiren: I'm hoping that there will be a huge swerve at the end of the match. For all we know things may not start to change course until after mania. The WWE has been good at teasing us and leaving us guessing. If there is no huge payoff to the match, then no huge biggie at least for me.





SubZero3:16 said:


> They might probably interfere in the Trips/Daniel Bryan match helping Bryan to win.


I have kind of mixed feelings about them helping Bryan to win. First of all they haven't really had any kind of problem with Triple H personally, right now it seems like it's just Kane himself being an asshole. Yes, they're feuding with Kane which means they're pretty much feuding with the authority but still. But if they did that their actions would probably be explained on Raw, so I guess it'd make more sense then and would be okay.

Second of all, I guess it wouldn't happen but I don't want them to go there and help Bryan to win on purpose. More like them destroying HHH without making it "for" Bryan, he'd just happen to be there to capitalize. Because the last thing I want is for them to start helping other guys, even if they're faces now. Shield works for the Shield god dangit. But again, I don't think WWE would make that kind of mistake.

But yes, I'll still mark like there's no tomorrow if that happens and that would lead to a storyline with HHH so :mark::mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yuiren said:


> I have kind of mixed feelings about them helping Bryan to win. First of all they haven't really had any kind of problem with Triple H personally, right now it seems like it's just Kane himself being an asshole. Yes, they're feuding with Kane which means they're pretty much feuding with the authority but still. But if they did that their actions would probably be explained on Raw, so I guess it'd make more sense then and would be okay.
> 
> Second of all, I guess it wouldn't happen but I don't want them to go there and help Bryan to win on purpose. More like them destroying HHH without making it "for" Bryan, he'd just happen to be there to capitalize. Because the last thing I want is for them to start helping other guys, even if they're faces now. Shield works for the Shield god dangit. But again, I don't think WWE would make that kind of mistake.
> 
> But yes, I'll still mark like there's no tomorrow if that happens and that would lead to a storyline with HHH so :mark::mark:


Actually they do. Ambrose hinted that Trips was behind the attacks that Kane orchestrated. But that was a promo on the app or whereever that didn't show on tv. Then Raw two weeks ago they got up in Trips face about it and he didn't exactly deny it.


----------



## Yuiren

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually they do. Ambrose hinted that Trips was behind the attacks that Kane orchestrated. But that was a promo on the app or whereever that didn't show on tv. Then Raw two weeks ago they got up in Trips face about it and he didn't exactly deny it.


Ah well yes, completely forgot about that even though I saw it  But I must say, I'm still not completely satisfied. But wouldn't complain if it happened.

I told ya I've got mixed feelings :lol


----------



## Beatles123

I hope we don't see them split RIGHT after mania. The face turn has made them pretty hot!


----------



## Banez

mania is known for having big turns and feuds starting from. So will definitely be interesting to see what happens tomorrow night.


----------



## Lea_Ty

ROUSEY said:


> Negged. lel.


ooh dang zero was right...



Yuiren said:


> Ah well yes, completely forgot about that even though I saw it  But I must say, I'm still not completely satisfied. But wouldn't complain if it happened.
> 
> I told ya I've got mixed feelings :lol


:agree: on mixed feelings, or in my case I'm quite lost and confused at their storylines that keep on changing directions


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

Tammy88 said:


> Also going to post this, just for Ambrose at the end.


Nice video. Loved the 'HAAAA' at the end. Ambrose is my fave too.


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> Thanks for the offer but Customs would hold that so hard I would never see it :lol


Don't you know it! One of the 'quirks' of living in a Caribbean country .


----------



## Frantics

Had to make up over 30+ pages xD, all caught up now, so how bout that pretty shitty of a SD show last night, was to be expected though, history hasn't been to good with that last SD show


----------



## Telos

Banez said:


> mania is known for having big turns and feuds starting from. So will definitely be interesting to see what happens tomorrow night.


I feel like a Shield split wouldn't make sense for WM. It would be such a huge moment that it would be a shame to see it overshadowed and submerged by the main event matches to follow during the night. I feel like a TV or PPV needs to end with the split, to really be a cliffhanger of sorts.

When The Shield debuted at the end of Survivor Series in 2012, it felt like forever waiting those 24 hours to see them appear on Raw the next night. Their formation left a lasting impression, and I think their split needs to do the same. Pardon the pun, but The Shield's split would be so huge that it needs a moment that will do it justice. And I feel like now that those who only cheer for babyfaces have had a chance to warm up to The Shield, it's going to make the breakup that much more impactful. If they split while they were heels, the people who rooted against them would be all like, "Good!" But those new to the bandwagon are going to witness it, and the other shoe will drop like the Shield's fans have been anticipating for months now, and it's going to hurt so good when it happens.

Could happen tomorrow (I doubt it), could happen at SummerSlam, could happen any time. Probably won't last beyond next year's WM, and a decent chance it happens well before it. I'm not in any hurry to see it happen though, and I want to be caught off guard when it does.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Atheati_Illuminati said:


> Nice video. Loved the 'HAAAA' at the end. Ambrose is my fave too.


(Y) Good choice my friend. :ambrose3

@Telos:


Spoiler: I'm ready for the hurt



No I'm not enaldo


----------



## Tru365

Yuiren said:


> I have kind of mixed feelings about them helping Bryan to win. First of all they haven't really had any kind of problem with Triple H personally, right now it seems like it's just Kane himself being an asshole. Yes, they're feuding with Kane which means they're pretty much feuding with the authority but still. But if they did that their actions would probably be explained on Raw, so I guess it'd make more sense then and would be okay.
> 
> Second of all, I guess it wouldn't happen but I don't want them to go there and help Bryan to win on purpose. More like them destroying HHH without making it "for" Bryan, he'd just happen to be there to capitalize. Because the last thing I want is for them to start helping other guys, even if they're faces now. Shield works for the Shield god dangit. But again, I don't think WWE would make that kind of mistake.
> 
> But yes, I'll still mark like there's no tomorrow if that happens and that would lead to a storyline with HHH so :mark::mark:


Exactly!

1.) I want Bryan to show the World why he deserves to be Champion, prove to the naysayers why they're wrong. That he doesn't need anyone else's help to win. 2.) I don't EVER want The Shield to fall into that cheesy, schamltzy role of hero. When they refrained from beating down Lawler at Kane's demand, I was worried that it would've culminated in something that didn't feel true to them. 


I like them as the anti-heroes, edgy badasses, who'd still put you through a table if you get in their way.


----------



## Telos

Agreed with Yuiren and Tru365. Daniel Bryan's WM moment needs to be his alone, getting help would tarnish it a bit.

Still wondering if the triple threat will end up a fatal four way. Triple H beating Bryan by cheating, and Vince emerging from the casket he's been hiding in since August or something, and declaring that Bryan will still compete in the main event along with Triple H. Imagine Bryan's final challenge being Evolution all at the same time sans Ric Flair of course. Probably won't happen though because it would make Bryan/HHH a waste of time.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Agreed with Yuiren and Tru365. Daniel Bryan's WM moment needs to be his alone, getting help would tarnish it a bit.
> 
> Still wondering if the triple threat will end up a fatal four way. Triple H beating Bryan by cheating, and Vince emerging from the casket he's been hiding in since August or something, and declaring that Bryan will still compete in the main event along with Triple H. Imagine Bryan's final challenge being Evolution all at the same time sans Ric Flair of course. Probably won't happen though because it would make Bryan/HHH a waste of time.


Well, maybe him winning the title first on his own, have his celebration :yes chant and moment, then Trips comes from behind with Orton and Bootista to assault Bryan, then The Shield come out to save his ass, then we get The Shield vs Evolution... then everyone's happy.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

DareDevil said:


> Well, maybe him winning the title first on his own, have his celebration :yes chant and moment, then Trips comes from behind with Orton and Bootista to assault Bryan, then The Shield come out to save his ass, then we get The Shield vs Evolution... then everyone's happy.


No you save that for RAW!


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Well, maybe him winning the title first on his own, have his celebration :yes chant and moment, then Trips comes from behind with Orton and Bootista to assault Bryan, then The Shield come out to save his ass, then we get The Shield vs Evolution... then everyone's happy.


:mark:

Though yeah that needs to happen post-WM Raw


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Saw peeps talking about that Reigns workout video compared to Trips






Hunter actually said that he had to change his workouts from just the look factor to actually a more athletic standpoint the older he got because he couldn’t keep up with the younger guys, must have worked cause the man’s a beast now.

Reigns can get away with it because he’s in the ring so much that cardio comes naturally now, he can just concentrate on the look.

I wish they’d show a Rollins workout. He’d embarrass everyone that Crossfit GOAT – He posted this on 
twitter once

100 burpees, 100 thrusters (95x30 115x25 135x20 165x15 185x10), and 37:24 later.... @CrossFitLR @KILLCLIFF








A friend and me saw that and tried it we almost died - legitimately died 

Cesaro’s the man though, even Mark Henry marks out for him.


----------



## DareDevil

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> 100 burpees, 100 thrusters (95x30 115x25 135x20 165x15 185x10), and 37:24 later.... @CrossFitLR @KILLCLIFF


Tha damn teaser, I fucking hate you Rollins, who the hell gave you the right to pose in such manner, do you have any idea that people can't hold back on their desires? 

Good thing that it wasn't Dean posing like that.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

DareDevil said:


> Tha damn teaser, I fucking hate you Rollins, who the hell gave you the right to pose in such manner, do you have any idea that people can't hold back on their desires?
> 
> Good thing that it wasn't Dean posing like that.


Oh Devily darling, :|:shocked::|:lol That wasn't the point but hey? I feel dirty for posting that now


----------



## DareDevil

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Oh Devily darling, :|:shocked::|:lol That wasn't the point but hey? I feel dirty for posting that now


No, it isn't your fault, it's Bussy Slutty's or whatever his name is now a days, fault. He has no shame, Roman needs to control his man. 
anyway. keep posting pics like that Seth, I ain't complaining.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

DareDevil said:


> No, it isn't your fault, it Bussy Slutty's fault. He has no shame, Roman needs to control his man.
> anyway. keep posting pics like that Seth, I ain't complaining.


"Bussy Slutty" Gosh won't ask, Enjoy Mania y'all last post till then, hopefully celebrating a shield victory!


----------



## DareDevil

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> "Bussy Slutty" Gosh won't ask, Enjoy Mania y'all last post till then, hopefully celebrating a shield victory!


Thank the queen Cindel, for baptizing them with such elegant and refined names. I just know Community Dick, and I think is still Flawless Hair, you'll figure out who is who.


----------



## SubZero3:16

It's Slutty Bussy fpalm noobs :lol


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's Slutty Bussy fpalm *noobs* :lol


 whatever, is your guys's fault, you guys keep changing his name.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> whatever, is your guys's fault, you guys keep changing his name.


It was changed almost 2 months ago. Please keep up :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Edited.


----------



## The Philosopher

I just came in here to discuss the shield.

I think I'll be on my way now


----------



## Banez

Hall of fame soon


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> It was changed almost 2 months ago. Please keep up :lol


Pftt, Yeah, ok, (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Just saw Reigns at the HOF red carpet :mark: :mark: Hair is perfectly flawless!!


----------



## Tru365

Hopefully this posts correctly 
Whoever says Dean doesn't the right 'look' to appeal to the wider WWE audience... needs to take a seat somewhere. From the HoF ceremony.


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just saw Reigns at the HOF red carpet :mark: :mark: Hair is perfectly flawless!!


Hey Zero. Can you tell me how to post pics? I'm trying but it's not working out. LOL


----------



## Ethan_C

Only Roman Reigns is the most charismatic member of The Shield.


----------



## Waffelz

Ladies:


----------



## Tru365

Waffelz said:


> Ladies:


Thank you  Was trying to figure out how to post picks.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Tumblr/Twiter Reaction to Dean Ambrose arrival :| :lol
He has the craziest fambase


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tru365 said:


> Hey Zero. Can you tell me how to post pics? I'm trying but it's not working out. LOL


click the yellow image icon and then post the link in it.


----------



## DareDevil

Waffelz said:


> Ladies:


:faint: :faint:


----------



## NeyNey

OH MY FUCKING GOD :mark: :lenny


----------



## Frico

Mania starts at 7 with a two hour preshow right?


----------



## midnightmischief

Cheers raven.

man the ultimate warrior has aged well. his wife is beautiful as well.

its so cool to see glimpses of our favourite wrestlers just sitting side by side like normal people lol


----------



## midnightmischief

Frico said:


> Mania starts at 7 with a two hour preshow right?


not sure what time zone your in but in New Zealand it starts with the preshow at 10am

hope this helps


(sorry double post)


----------



## tbp82

Read Roman Reigns had an interview on the hall of fame pre-show. Did the other two?


----------



## Frico

midnightmischief said:


> not sure what time zone your in but in New Zealand it starts with the preshow at 10am
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> 
> (sorry double post)


I'm in Florida. Pretty sure it's 7 as always but I'm just confused about the pre-show.



tbp82 said:


> Read Roman Reigns had an interview on the hall of fame pre-show. Did the other two?


Not sure about Ambrose but I saw the interview with Reigns. Reigns and Ambrose are at the HOF but Rollins was/is at Axxess by himself. I think Brodus Clay and Bayley were the only other two not at the HOF tonight. A LOT of people wondering why Rollins wasn't in attendance.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Aww poor Seth. I wondered what happened to him. I was hoping that he didn't fuck his hair up :lol


----------



## Telos

Entertaining HOF for the most part, though there were a few awkward moments (Mr. T getting chased out, the pressure on Colon coming just before Warrior, etc.)

Any of you guys still around tonight? Chat rooms are empty. Though it is late here in Eastern time.


----------



## Frico

Crowd popped for Reigns when he was shown in the closing moments of Warrior's speech.


----------



## Telos

Frico said:


> Crowd popped for Reigns when he was shown in the closing moments of Warrior's speech.


Yup, Ziggler too. Wasn't as loud for Ambrose.


----------



## midnightmischief

Frico said:


> Crowd popped for Reigns when he was shown in the closing moments of Warrior's speech.


loved how the camera focused on dean and roman (as well as few others) when warrior was talking about up and coming youngsters.


----------



## Wynter

We were in a new chat, Telos 

I missed the whole Roman thing. Damn :lol


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> We were in a new chat, Telos
> 
> I missed the whole Roman thing. Damn :lol


New chat (which I got), new new chat (which I got), or new new new chat (which I don't got)? :lol


----------



## Wynter

New chat to the 3rd power :lol

Those poor wrestlers in the audience. They're going to sleep mad late.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Holy shit that shot of Ambrose at the Hall of Fame is a STARK contrast to what the shield wore at the slammys. I never would have guessed blue polkadot tie, but damn he still looks great.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> New chat to the 3rd power :lol
> 
> Those poor wrestlers in the audience. They're going to sleep mad late.


Gotcha

I wasn't able to chat anyway. I needed to use my laptop to hook up to my TV to watch the event. I normally would use my Xbox 360 but the app has been utter SHIT with all the lagging.

Yeah I saw one of the Usos yawning toward the end.


----------



## Wynter

Tumblr posting all the dead faces from the crowd :lmao

They're way too huge to post here though lol


----------



## Tambrose

Waffelz said:


> Ladies:


LOL that tie, and the handkerchief as well :lol never thought of Ambrose to own something like a handkerchief for some reason


Looking scruffy as hell compared to how he was at the Slammy's...

but still would  :yum: :woolcock


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

tbp82 said:


> Read Roman Reigns had an interview on the hall of fame pre-show. Did the other two?


No. I watched the whole pre-show; they didn't broadcast Cole, Young or Saxton interviewing Ambrose at all. I did see Dean talking to some other (non-WWE) reporters in the background though. Hopefully that footage will be uploaded soon. 
I didn't see Rollins at the HOF at all. :hmm:


----------



## Frico

Atheati_Illuminati said:


> No. I watched the whole pre-show; they didn't broadcast Cole, Young or Saxton interviewing Ambrose at all. I did see Dean talking to some other (non-WWE) reporters in the background though. Hopefully that footage will be uploaded soon.
> *I didn't see Rollins at the HOF at all.* :hmm:


If you type in his name on Twitter you'll see some fan pics of him at Axxess tonight and people thanking him for spending time with fans instead of being at HOF. 

I look at it this way: The Shield is one of the hottest things going in WWE today. Obviously they probably felt the need to have someone represent that brand and are aware of the high fan demand to see these guys. Rollins is the most active on social media and often retweets/talks to fans along with pushing The Shield's storylines. So they went with him. 

Sides, I don't think The Wyatts were there either. Saw a tweet about Rollins standing next to the Wyatts as if there was never a feud, haha.


----------



## Frico

Also, it's absolutely pathetic the hate Reigns' fiancé is getting for not being "pretty enough". Like, really. Ever hear the old French expression "For every bread, his cheese."? Exactly. 8*D

Side/Random note: Cody's wife Eden is smoking hot. I want her. Now. :side:


----------



## Frantics

Wow I actually missed a chat for once xD but then again, was busy all day today


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> A bunch of a horny dudes around here...no boo I'm saving myself for DEAN!
> 
> I ain't drinking enough that's for sure. HOF hoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for Rousey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave one day and already trolls! I guess they didn't read That post.


My queen has returned!

Oh, you ain't seen nothin' yet :lol



Calabrose said:


> I just watched that Roman workout video. Good god :|
> I pray they never release an Ambrose workout video. I think I'd die. I've seen pictures and that's more than I can handle.


Now I want them to. :evil:



SubZero3:16 said:


> Guys 5000 posts :mark: Damn that was fast :lol


Version 7!!!! :cheer :dance :mark:

Oh for crying out loud, in here too? Look, not everyone's post gets noticed, but we do try to comment on story/wrestling-related stuff as much as possible. Go back and look in some of the previous pages--we've discussed what we want to see happen at Mania pretty extensively. 



Tammy88 said:


> Just watching old Shield matches - which ones stand out for you?


Easily, TLC 2012 and EC. And I have a special place in my heart for the Manchester Raw where they first faced off against the Wyatts and the 11-on-3 handicap match.



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I wish they’d show a Rollins workout. He’d embarrass everyone that Crossfit GOAT – He posted this on
> twitter once
> 
> 100 burpees, 100 thrusters (95x30 115x25 135x20 165x15 185x10), and 37:24 later.... @CrossFitLR @KILLCLIFF
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lovely Seth pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend and me saw that and tried it we almost died - legitimately died 
> 
> Cesaro’s the man though, even Mark Henry marks out for him.


I like you, Saber, for posting this pic in here again 

And CESARO :mark: :mark:

I'm sorry, that Dean shot loses to his Slammy look 

Awww, I was hoping that we could get a screenshot of all three of the boys sitting side by side at HoF. But, my Sethie's always sacrificing himself for the greater good.

Mania hopes: I'd like to see the Shield get involved in the main event, but not significantly. Just stopping Trips from interfering or something of the like, so Bryan still gets his moment to shine.

@Fran: I missed the chat too. But well, it's Sunday for me here, sooo...


----------



## Tambrose

Frico said:


> Also, it's absolutely pathetic the hate Reigns' fiancé is getting for not being "pretty enough". Like, really. Ever hear the old French expression "For every bread, his cheese."? Exactly. 8*D
> 
> Side/Random note: Cody's wife Eden is smoking hot. I want her. Now. :side:


I can believe the hate. Generally that kind of hate comes from very young obsessed fangirls who feel like their little hearts are breaking because 'their' guy is taken. Whereas other 'fangirls' like myself, and I would say others here on this thread as well, are more the type to still think *ahem* 'improper thoughts' (lol) but be happy that he has someone in his life. 
It happens to a lot of celebrities- and it's generally from young girls that haven't quite matured yet and don't think altogether rationally (EDIT: Not saying all young girls are like this, certainly I don't remember myself being this way when I was younger, but it seems to be the trend. Perhaps because of social media people feel like they are 'closer' to their favourite celebrity than ever before?)

I'm a major Ambrose fan, but I wouldn't go so far to 'hate' on any woman that he decided to actually have a relationship with instead of just the usual casual hook ups. I'd actually be incredibly happy for him to have found someone that made him want to be in a relationship, given his tumultuous past.

Also- I've seen pics of Roman's fiancé, and she is not even remotely ugly!


----------



## midnightmischief

Romans fiance is really pretty. Yep, I'm jealous that she got that fine specimen of a man. Realistically though I would never had a chance so I say all power to her. She obviously makes him happy and I'm sure that she is real good to him. What more could I want for my favorite hottie.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrayBryatt

midnightmischief said:


> Romans fiance is really pretty. Yep, I'm jealous that she got that fine specimen of a man. Realistically though I would never had a chance so I say all power to her. She obviously makes him happy and I'm sure that she is real good to him. What more could I want for my favorite hottie.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


She only sees him 90days a yr. She is isnt exactly winning

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tammy88

Video of HOF red carpet: http://vimeo.com/91138902

Love Ambrose - "These cost more than your house, man" (I'm not loving the brown shoes but hey!)


----------



## Frico

"These cost more than your house, man." - Ambrose :lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

That's true, it must be hard on the families. Imagine not seeing your loved one for so long

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Frico said:


> Also, it's absolutely pathetic the hate Reigns' fiancé is getting for not being "pretty enough". Like, really. Ever hear the old French expression "For every bread, his cheese."? Exactly. 8*D
> 
> Side/Random note: Cody's wife Eden is smoking hot. I want her. Now. :side:


Reigns' fiance is hot. /end of discussion


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

lol i thought the dude was getting with chicks while on the road :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Any videos of Rollins at Axxess?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Any videos of Rollins at Axxess?


Here are a couple I spotted:











http://vimeo.com/91062812


----------



## Joshi Judas

Whoa thanks Sparrow, checking these out now (Y)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

@WWERomanReigns
I have a surprise!!!.. im bringing a friend. #Axxess


----------



## Loading....

Roman Reigns has just posted on his twitter account: "*I have a surprise!!!.. im bringing a friend. #Axxess*"

*Holds chin* Who could it be?

EDIT: ^Ninja'd by the user above.


----------



## CALΔMITY

:ambrose3


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Loading.... said:


> Roman Reigns has just posted on his twitter account: "*I have a surprise!!!.. im bringing a friend. #Axxess*"
> 
> *Holds chin* Who could it be?
> 
> EDIT: ^Ninja'd by the user above.


The Rock <3


----------



## Banez

It's finally Sunday :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

It's obviously Cindel 

Kidding aside, yeah, Rock is a strong possibility. Lucky people.

:lol I'm going to bed in a few so I can wake up at 6am for y'all 

@Caly: No doubt about it. But alas, sometimes people still won't believe even when the evidence has smacked them upside the head


----------



## Redzero

Rollins is killing it in this interviews such a nice guy.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RaneGaming said:


> @WWERomanReigns
> I have a surprise!!!.. im bringing a friend. #Axxess





Loading.... said:


> Roman Reigns has just posted on his twitter account: "*I have a surprise!!!.. im bringing a friend. #Axxess*"
> 
> *Holds chin* Who could it be?
> 
> EDIT: ^Ninja'd by the user above.



It is Dean 
They are at the same table in #Axxess

I just saw HOF:

Jake the Snake speech was deep

And I love to hear Kane speak, or rather, I like to hear Glenn Thomas Jacobs


----------



## JacqSparrow

Redzero said:


> Rollins is killing it in this interviews such a nice guy.


He really has a great mind. And he's very articulate.

And believe me, Seth, we would all have wanted to see you take on Shawn Michaels :mark: :mark: :mark: x 100000000


----------



## DareDevil

Frico said:


> Also, it's absolutely pathetic the *hate Reigns' fiancé is getting for not being "pretty enough". *Like, really. Ever hear the old French expression "For every bread, his cheese."? Exactly. 8*D
> 
> Side/Random note: Cody's wife Eden is smoking hot. I want her. Now. :side:


:westbrook3 The fuck? Some of these Reigns fangirls be straight up delusional, for real. fpalmfpalm


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I Just had the dream moment of how to end the shield RIGHT!

after match at Summerslam

They gather in the centre of the ring after the bell, put their fists together, look one another in the eye.
Then walk out 3 desperate exits. The shield have taken out everyone, that it is only themselves left. WM31 triple threat Rollins v Ambrose v Reigns.


----------



## DareDevil

RaneGaming said:


> I Just had the dream moment of how to end the shield RIGHT!
> 
> after match at Summerslam
> 
> They gather in the centre of the ring after the bell, put their fists together, look one another in the eye.
> Then walk out 3 desperate exits. The shield have taken out everyone, that it is only themselves left. WM31 triple threat Rollins v Ambrose v Reigns.










Please....Stop.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> I Just had the dream moment of how to end the shield RIGHT!
> 
> after match at Summerslam
> 
> They gather in the centre of the ring after the bell, put their fists together, look one another in the eye.
> Then walk out 3 desperate exits. The shield have taken out everyone, that it is only themselves left. WM31 triple threat Rollins v Ambrose v Reigns.


That would be epic and break my heart at the same time.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/04/...hields-success-and-growing-up-in-the-industry

New Interview!


----------



## CohesiveUnit

I still cannot believe The Shield are fighting three old coots. It should be Ambrose vs. Rollins vs. Reigns!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Gotta love Mania season with all these interviews.


----------



## Banez

Yeah it feels lot different approach than past years on mania season.


----------



## Deptford

annnnnd I work until midnight tonight. 

They dont pay me enough for this!!!!


----------



## Wynter

Why the hell do they have you making sandwiches at twelve in the got damn morning :side:


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why the hell do they have you making sandwiches at twelve in the got damn morning :side:


for those hungry truck drivers that drive 24/7


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I don't know why, but at first I read that as "for those horny truck drivers that drive 24/7" :no:


----------



## Banez

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I don't know why, but at first I read that as "for those horny truck drivers that drive 24/7" :no:


thats normal, you are finnish afterall :lol

edit: after reading it myself i read "for those hungry fuck drivers" to illustrate my point..


----------



## Deptford

You girls are so rotten by the time these threads finnally close. Whewwwww. Can't even imagine :lol 

And we close at 10 PM but it takes two hours to close because I have to close the entire store by myself and get every single little thing ready for the next day >_>


----------



## ctorresc04

Dean Ambrose is only three weeks away from surpassing MVP as the longest US Champion since WWE's acquisition of the title.

I'm starting to think that maybe it actually is the WWE's intention for Dean Ambrose to surpass both Rick Rude and Lex Luger's reigns. Once that happens, Dean Ambrose would be the undisputed longest reigning WWE US Champion of all time.

For those who say Ambrose doesn't defend the title enough, that's not on Ambrose. Not his fault he doesn't get booked for more title defenses. Book him to defend it more and he would prove to everyone he's a fighting champion!


----------



## SubZero3:16

ctorresc04 said:


> Dean Ambrose is only three weeks away from surpassing MVP as the longest US Champion since WWE's acquisition of the title.
> 
> I'm starting to think that maybe it actually is the WWE's intention for Dean Ambrose to surpass both Rick Rude and Lex Luger's reigns. Once that happens, Dean Ambrose would be the undisputed longest reigning WWE US Champion of all time.
> 
> For those who say Ambrose doesn't defend the title enough, that's not on Ambrose. Not his fault he doesn't get booked for more title defenses. Book him to defend it more and he would prove to everyone he's a fighting champion!


Exactly. If people think Ambrose's reign is boring that isn't on him. He doesn't book his matches. Yeah I would like for Dean to carry the title into Extreme Rules.


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. If people think Ambrose's reign is boring that isn't on him. He doesn't book his matches. Yeah I would like for Dean to carry the title into Extreme Rules.


I don't see how he doesn't carry it until then. Defenses are at PPVs and he'll make it to at least EC  
So at the very least he beats MVP and at this point that's basically all that most casuals or WWE will bring up and remember anyways. 

Dean = 4ever


----------



## cindel25

Sup hoes!!!!

COMMUNITY DICK & FLAWLESS HAIR look so delicious last night! Too bad I couldn't jump on them UGH!

Ok so I'm on time out cause of my last post but in my defense I was black girl wasted. Blame it on the alcohol 

Zero, getting my drank on! Yassss!


----------



## Banez

partytime Cindel 

Edit:

Wasn't thinking how long he's held the US title. I do wish he'd defend it more often but thats up to the creative.


----------



## cindel25

Banez said:


> partytime Cindel
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Wasn't thinking how long he's held the US title. I do wish he'd defend it more often but thats up to the creative.


Bane boo hey. Wish you were here so I can hit it and quit it! 

Bourbon street fuckery in the house. I've met macho man!


----------



## Banez

cindel25 said:


> Bane boo hey. Wish you were here so I can hit it and quit it!
> 
> Bourbon street fuckery in the house. I've met macho man!


plenty of wrestlemanias down the line Cindel 

Did you enjoy Mr T's speech? I went to sleep at near end of his speech..


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> I don't see how he doesn't carry it until then. Defenses are at PPVs and he'll make it to at least EC
> So at the very least he beats MVP and at this point that's basically all that most casuals or WWE will bring up and remember anyways.
> 
> Dean = 4ever


EC already went Deppie  I think ER is the one after Mania.



cindel25 said:


> Sup hoes!!!!
> 
> COMMUNITY DICK & FLAWLESS HAIR look so delicious last night! Too bad I couldn't jump on them UGH!
> 
> Ok so I'm on time out cause of my last post but in my defense I was black girl wasted. Blame it on the alcohol
> 
> Zero, getting my drank on! Yassss!


Yes girl get your drank on!!! *cheers to you* Did you ever meet up with Fran?


----------



## Telos

If there is a new chat (to the fourth power) someone please PM me the link, thanks


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


> Sup hoes!!!!
> 
> COMMUNITY DICK & FLAWLESS HAIR look so delicious last night! Too bad I couldn't jump on them UGH!
> 
> Ok so I'm on time out cause of my last post but in my defense I was black girl wasted. Blame it on the alcohol
> 
> Zero, getting my drank on! Yassss!


Hey how's New Orleans treatin ya? 

I know how that is when booze is involved. Made an ass of myself in WF chat once when I drank a little too much. But hey whattaya do eh? At least you're not banned. :lol

Yeah also what Zero said. Have you and Frantics made plans to meet up?


----------



## Beatles123

Good luck tonight yall!


----------



## cindel25

No, I haven't. You know how he do, probably fucking Seth!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Lame. I would have capitalized on any chance to meet someone from the thread in person especially for mania. Oh well his loss. :lol I'm gonna go to sleep in a sec so I'll be there with you guys in spirit. 

Have a happy wrestlemania! :dance


----------



## cindel25

Waiting to go inside!!!


----------



## Tammy88

Anyone else flip their screen round to see that? (Or laptop upside down)Anyways very jealous!


----------



## Joshi Judas

When does the pre show start? Someone mention the time remaining to me, so I know when to catch the main show.

Also I forgot- is the tag team championship match on the pre show? Or is it the Battle Royal?


----------



## midnightmischief

according to my ppv provider the preshow starts in 1hr and 20 mins...

hoping to joining you guys in chat if you will have me... if not then that's cool I understand 

can someone pm the link for the latest chat?

cheers


----------



## Tammy88

Tag team on the pre-show I believe. No idea when it starts, sorry! Is it 2 hours away? maybe?


Edit: I was close! (not really...) 

Did someone say it's a 2 hour pre-show or was that something else?


----------



## midnightmischief

I am going to be so wrestled out by the end of the day lol. watching smackdown at the moment (couldn't watch it earlier) then the pre-show followed of course by wrestlemania...

man I am going to need rehab after today lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

10 mins till preshow starts


----------



## Tammy88

Ok so pre-show is on but according to youtube, it's not available in my country. Bad times. Does anyone have a stream they can send me (save me hunting online for one) The only ones I can find say WM starts in 2 hours. Not much use.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm watching pre show on wwe.com


----------



## midnightmischief

aaagggghhhh just realised. daylight savings finished this weekend for us. now I am an hour behind everyone... suck... still have to wait 40 mins...


----------



## Frantics

Hey guys and girls, place is so loud here haha, and I'll be able to join chat cause of mobile device, may be late in responding but hey , gonna be such a good time and a good mania, just uh let me know when chat is happening


----------



## Bearodactyl

What scares me is that for the first time in a LONG time I'm not even slightly expecting a break up tonight. 

Always when you least expect it...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

are we chatting?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> are we chatting?


yes


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

RaneGaming said:


> yes




link pweaaaase


----------



## Coyotex

anyone has a link to stream?? :3


----------



## midnightmischief

how on earth are the shield going to make it through that crowd. they will need to play their entrance music at least 3 times before they get to the ring.lol


----------



## DareDevil

can anyone send me the link to the chat?


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## DareDevil

BarneyArmy said:


>


Ahhhhh :mark::mark::mark: The embodiment of badasses.


----------



## SubZero3:16

So ummm what the fuck was that match? Was it even 5 mins? 

It had me like, was that a clip segment???

I guess the new gear was nice but wow, WWE that was some fukery. fpalm


----------



## Callisto

BarneyArmy said:


>












That is all.


----------



## DareDevil

Callisto said:


> That is all.


:ti

Hey, hey, this is a decent thread.


----------



## Coyotex

well that match was uhhh quick....i figured the wwe would at least give them more time to shine than that considering they been the most interesting thing whole year


----------



## Bushmaster

Was at work, watched the Bryan match on the train since i have the Network. Got home and went up the stairs and i see a dbl spear and powerbomb and a win? How long was that fucking match, i knew we weren't gonna get a usual GOAT Shield match but damn we got that squash. So disappointed in how the Shield were handled this Mania.


----------



## midnightmischief

blink and you miss it...

they were great but surely that's not all we see of them tonight?

love the new vests though


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Three minutes? :cussin:
Three minutes? :frustrate
Diva match will take longer .... 
I like the Divas and I think they should be treated better, but seriously? :flip

Can they keep the masks? 
And use Dean hood :ex:

Masks + Hood = HOT :ex:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well um, that was worst than Mania 29, who would've thought?

Anyhoo, now I'm convinced that Shield vs Wyatts should've ended at Mania. Both matches tonight didn't do any of the two groups any favours and time would've been better spent facing each other. I feel more for Bray who really brought the psychology to the match only for Cena to no sell it and immediately start kissing babies after the match ended. fpalm


----------



## DareDevil

So, can we talk about how shitty this PPV was? Welp, just as I said, Wrestlemania XXX,where everyone gets fucked.


----------



## cindel25

Wrestlemania was TRASH!

3 min match for the shield & my sugar daddy Undertaker lost! 

Fuck!


----------



## Bushmaster

DareDevil said:


> So, can we talk about how shitty this PPV was? Welp, just as I said, Wrestlemania XXX,where everyone gets fucked.


Change your avatar DareDevil.

Oh and i missed all of the Shield match besides the dbl spear and dbl powerbomb. I have no interest in seeing what happened before that. Should I? They had new attire?


----------



## Davion McCool

Eh, the match was pointless anyway. It being a squash was kind of nice kayfabe wise, nice to see my boys dominate. Really they deserved better opponents.


----------



## midnightmischief

where do we start? shield match was faster than I took me to open my bag of chips. I almost fell asleep during the cena/bray match. I DID fall asleep during brock/taker then wake up to that result... only slightly redeeming thing was the main event result but even that was a long drawn out thing.
only reason I kept watching was I was hoping that the shield would come out and f**k someone up to make up for the short time we saw them.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> *Change your avatar DareDevil.
> *
> Oh and i missed all of the Shield match besides the dbl spear and dbl powerbomb. I have no interest in seeing what happened before that. Should I? They had new attire?


Soup, Why you no want me to express my affection towards Ambrose-Sama?


----------



## Bushmaster

DareDevil said:


> Soup, Why you no want me to express my affection towards Ambrose-Sama?


Would Rock Lee express his affection towards Kakashi?


----------



## SubZero3:16

This Wrestlemania was worse than 29. Didn't think it was possible. WWE keep on lowering dat bar.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Would Rock Lee express his affection towards Kakashi?


:lel as if he had any. Is all about Might Gai Sensei here Soup.


----------



## The Absolute

Like I said in the Taker/Lesnar thread, this Wrestlemania was really polarizing. You either loved it or you hated it.

Honestly, I was a little surprised by that Shield squash match. I thought for sure they were gonna have a real tag team match.


----------



## What A Maneuver

The Shield came out looking badass and then instantly we cut back to Kane. I didn't even get to register it.

Bray Wyatt losing pissed me off so bad that I didn't even watch half of the Taker/Brock match and instead cleaned out my cat's litter box. Yeah, I chose to scoop shit over finishing Wrestlemania.


----------



## Frico

Is there a vid of Renee's interview with them about the match? Saw pics, can't find vid.


----------



## Bushmaster

I was at Mania last year and i thought it was amazing because I was there. If i were at Mania this year i think i would have been too bummed to get excited for that ending. Shield, Bray and the Streak would have killed any excitement I'd have.


----------



## Omega_VIK

DareDevil said:


> So, can we talk about how shitty this PPV was? Welp, just as I said, Wrestlemania XXX,where everyone gets fucked.


Eh, this WM was way better than last year's. You're a Shield mark, so I can understand why you're disappoint. But look at it this way, the Shield still prove that they are not to be fuck with.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I really enjoyed Mania :draper2

Just watched as a fan and not a smark and so not too bothered about the booking decisions. Plus, most of the matches were quality- three standouts in HHH/Bryan, Cena/Wyatt and the main event. Cesaro winning the Battle Royal. Hogan/Austin/Rock segment. I could rewatch the whole show without getting bored :draper2


----------



## Quintana

I know Gunn was hurt after the match, but I almost feel like something else was wrong. It was 100% Shield which is fine, but this was comparable to enhancement match from old school WWF Superstars. Enjoy them while they're together though, I'll be shocked if these guys are together by the time 31 rolls around.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

surprised the reaction here to mania :O seems this is the only thread where people didn't like it. I didn't like Shield match being so short but damn if it didn't make sense. You can't have new age outlaws look strong against these guys it would have been silly. I loved that shield tore through them... but it should have been on some other ppv. They better keep those masks though


----------



## Osize10

brilliant wrestlemania


----------



## Gwilt

I understand people in this thread are pissed at what Shield was given for Wrestlemania. I agree, something should have been different.

But come on, how can people say 30 is worse than 29? This WM was unpredictable, and had a great feel-good moment at the end.


----------



## DareDevil

Omega_VIK said:


> Eh, this WM was way better than last year's. You're a Shield mark, so I can understand why you're disappoint. But look at it this way, the Shield still prove that they are not to be fuck with.


Yeah.... they proved it in three minutes. :side: Oh, and it's not the only thing I'm dancing with joy with, also the fact that the streak got ended by lesnar is making me cry of happiness. :cuss:

I'm just going to go sit down.


----------



## Beatles123

Bryan winning was a bright spot though! He saved the show.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calm down :lol

Honestly this was the best top to bottom Mania since WM 24 or something.

And I've been saying it before, Shield either needed to split here, or win in a dominating fashion. A long back and forth against the old dudes doesn't make sense. They came across as a badass trio not to be fucked with. So while I'm upset they didn't get more time, that doesn't impact my view of the show as a whole. When I just watch the matches unfold and treat it as a casual, it's so much more fun.

Add to that the amazing Bryan title win and both of his matches- two 4 star matches in one night. Cena/Wyatt was around the 4 star mark too. So 3 matches that good- when was the last Mania that happened?

No bad match either, even the Divas match was better than the clusterfuck I expected it to be.

Only thing sticking out is Taker's streak. But I believe he will be retiring soon and so made the call. Could have gone out undefeated but such a professional. More reason to respect the Streak.

A little surprised at the Mania hate tbh. I came expecting to see more praise and everywhere else people are praising it. Certainly not "shit".


MVPs of the show- Daniel Bryan, Triple H (what a great heel performance- complete Cerebral Assassin mode) and Bray Wyatt. What a master crowd manipulator and what great character work. Randy Orton was pretty great too, as was Cesaro.


----------



## Omega_VIK

DareDevil said:


> Yeah.... they proved it in three minutes. :side: Oh, and it's not the only thing I'm dancing with joy with, also the fact that the streak got ended by lesnar is making me cry of happiness. :cuss:


Well, like I said I understand, I wanted a great lengthy Shield match too, but I didn't expect them to bring out a classic out of the N.A.O. either. At least they won. 

As for Taker, yeah that definitely sour the rest of the night. A shitty match and shitty ending as Taker's last match would piss off any wrestling fan.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Quoth the Raven said:


> Calm down :lol
> 
> Honestly this was the best top to bottom Mania since WM 24 or something.
> 
> And I've been saying it before, Shield either needed to split here, or win in a dominating fashion. A long back and forth against the old dudes doesn't make sense. They came across as a badass trio not to be fucked with. So while I'm upset they didn't get more time, that doesn't impact my view of the show as a whole. When I just watch the matches unfold and treat it as a casual, it's so much more fun.
> 
> Add to that the amazing Bryan title win and both of his matches- two 4 star matches in one night. Cena/Wyatt was around the 4 star mark too. So 3 matches that good- when was the last Mania that happened?
> 
> No bad match either, even the Divas match was better than the clusterfuck I expected it to be.
> 
> Only thing sticking out is Taker's streak. But I believe he will be retiring soon and so made the call. Could have gone out undefeated but such a professional. More reason to respect the Streak.
> 
> A little surprised at the Mania hate tbh. I came expecting to see more praise and everywhere else people are praising it. Certainly not "shit".



I can't stand daniel Bryan and am a huge Batista fan, but him winning twice tonight and overcoming tons of odds and tapping out one of my favourites didn't ruin mania for me. It was solid top to bottom, and shield looked like destroyers, and that double powerbomb alone made that match awesome. And hey shield are now 2-0 at mania 

I feel everyone put in work Tonight, even batista was solid.


----------



## SubZero3:16

You had Rock, Austin and Hogan come out talk about how this mania was about passing on to the new generation and what did we get? The Shield who have basically carried the RAWs and PPVs for the past year get a 3 minute squash match. Bray goes down to Cena who immediately afterwards no sells it and goes and hugs some kids. Taker's streak is ended by a guy who is all about the money. They only gave Bryan the win so people won't ask for their money back. Swerves are fine if they make sense. WWE just swerves for swerving sake.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

SubZero3:16 said:


> You had Rock, Austin and Hogan come out talk about how this mania was about passing on to the new generation and what did we get? The Shield who have basically carried the RAWs and PPVs for the past year get a 3 minute squash match. Bray goes down to Cena who immediately afterwards no sells it and goes and hugs some kids. Taker's streak is ended by a guy who is all about the money. They only gave Bryan the win so people won't ask for their money back. Swerves are fine if they make sense. WWE just swerves for swerving sake.



Cesaro won the royal and got a great moment, shield squashing showed the passing onto new generation, show that this new generation is extremely dominant, Bryan overcam all of evolution. Plenty of stars created tonight, only Bray lost and even he had a good showing and i think will be fine in the long run.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Steven Seagal said:


> Cesaro won the royal and got a great moment, shield squashing showed the passing onto new generation, show that this new generation is extremely dominant, Bryan overcam all of evolution. Plenty of stars created tonight, only Bray lost and even he had a good showing and i think will be fine in the long run.


And none of the matches were that great. Some stellar Smackdown matches those were. The only one that had a big feel to it was the triple threat.


----------



## The Bloodline

Only sour part of the show for me was the Shield lack of time and the streak ending(if Taker wasn't gonna stay undefeated i wish hbk coulda ended the streak looking back). BUT Shield came out explosive, GREAT double powerbomb. Reign looked incredible and Seth got to hit his spots :. Loved the mask as well. Much better than last years wrestlemania, I can honestly say i enjoyed the show from top to bottom.


----------



## Omega_VIK

SubZero3:16 said:


> You had Rock, Austin and Hogan come out talk about how this mania was about passing on to the new generation and what did we get? *The Shield who have basically carried the RAWs and PPVs for the past year get a 3 minute squash match.* Bray goes down to Cena who immediately afterwards no sells it and goes and hugs some kids. Taker's streak is ended by a guy who is all about the money. They only gave Bryan the win so people won't ask for their money back. Swerves are fine if they make sense. WWE just swerves for swerving sake.


Again what did you expect? They're facing the Outlaws. Of course they should have squash them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Cesaro won. Bryan won. The Shield won. So yeah current generation pretty much. Wyatt lost but damn if he didn't emerge as a star.


And I can't make you like the matches but they were much better than your standard Raw/SD match. HHH/Bryan was amazing- HHH played his Cerebral Assassin role perfectly and Bryan is the best underdog babyface in the world today. Cena vs Wyatt- amazing storytelling, amazing crowd. Amazing character work by Bray and conflict by Cena. Didn't mind the hugging the kids afterward since they went with his Legacy theme. That is his Legacy- his Cenation. His loyal fans. Makes sense he'd go to them, kinda relieved he didnt cross over and turn into the monster he was afraid he would be. That reaction just after pinning Wyatt was gold.

And yeah, but Taker must have consented to losing, since retirement is likely on the cards. And it is a part timer but who is more believable than Brock Lesnar? Expect him to get into the title picture by Summerslam and the feud against Bryan should be HUGE. The pop when Bryan conquers the ender of the streak? Insane.

Been saying about the Shield- making that match long does them no favors. They are booked to be far superior than the Tag division or any other stable and they did their usual thing. And they needed time for the whole Taker/Brock affair I guess.


----------



## Bushmaster

Omega_VIK said:


> Again what did you expect? They're facing the Outlaws. Of course they should have squash them.


The Outlaws were beating some credible teams not to long ago. No way should that match should have been a squash. I wasn't expecting an amazing match like we usually get from the Shield but something good. When i tuned in and caught the end it seemed like the crowd had no idea how to respond.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Omega_VIK said:


> Again what did you expect? They're facing the Outlaws. Of course they should have squash them.


I expected something longer than Randy Orton's entrance.


----------



## Joshi Judas

And it isn't gonna be Taker's last match. But the next match will probably be his retirement match. Maybe Sting vs Taker- both of their last matches.


----------



## Davion McCool

Frico said:


> Is there a vid of Renee's interview with them about the match? Saw pics, can't find vid.




Oh god, to anyone who hasn't seen it: http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...t-wrestlemania-30-wwecom-exclusive-a-26222023

What the hell is this? Goofy Shield? I love it. DOUBLE TRIPLE POWERBOMB.

Also: "It's just...it's human hair" XD. I can kinda get behind this.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Davion McCool said:


> Oh god, to anyone who hasn't seen it: http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...t-wrestlemania-30-wwecom-exclusive-a-26222023
> 
> What the hell is this? Goofy Shield? I love it. DOUBLE TRIPLE POWERBOMB.
> 
> Also: "It's just...it's human hair" XD. I can kinda get behind this.


Love it too, shield needs to go on for quite awhile.


----------



## Omega_VIK

SoupBro said:


> The Outlaws were beating some credible teams not to long ago. No way should that match should have been a squash. I wasn't expecting an amazing match like we usually get from the Shield but something good. When i tuned in and caught the end it seemed like the crowd had no idea how to respond.


Well, the Shield will be fine. If there's any consolidation there'll be a rematch which will no doubt be longer and a bit better, which I don't want to happen again honestly. 

Seriously I would have understood the bitching if the Shield lost.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Quoth the Raven said:


> And it isn't gonna be Taker's last match. But the next match will probably be his retirement match. Maybe Sting vs Taker- both of their last matches.


I hope not, that match would not be good.. build up? yes very likely, match? doubtfull.


----------



## Bushmaster

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, the Shield will be fine. If there's any consolidation there'll be a rematch which will no doubt be longer and a bit better, which I don't want to happen again honestly.
> 
> Seriously I would have understood the bitching if the Shield lost.


The Shield have been putting on amazing matches for about 2 years. The Biggest Mania of all time and instead of us seeing an amazing 4-5 star classic we get a squash. Could easily be the worst match all year imo.

Oh and does everyone else agree. Rollins would have been a better person to end the streak.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I hope there isn't a rematch. Shield needed to squash those old asses and they did. Time to move on to bigger and better things.

And we still got 3 4-star matches so even if it wasn't The Shield, I'm not too sad :lol They got the short end of the stick but will have their moment later. Just remember Punk and Jericho don't have any big WM moments either but doesn't diminish their legacy.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

SoupBro said:


> The Shield have been putting on amazing matches for about 2 years. The Biggest Mania of all time and instead of us seeing an amazing 4-5 star classic we get a squash. Could easily be the worst match all year imo.
> 
> Oh and does everyone else agree. Rollins would have been a better person to end the streak.


He would have had to deal with the pressure and the shit that fans would give him for a long long time.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Quoth the Raven said:


> I hope there isn't a rematch. Shield needed to squash those old asses and they did. Time to move on to bigger and better things.


I say time to continue shield vs wyatts.


----------



## Omega_VIK

SoupBro said:


> The Shield have been putting on amazing matches for about 2 years. The Biggest Mania of all time and instead of us seeing an amazing 4-5 star classic we get a squash. Could easily be the worst match all year imo.
> 
> Oh and does everyone else agree. Rollins would have been a better person to end the streak.


Man, they weren't going to get 4-5 star match out of the Outlaws. Lol, it's no way the worst match with Taker/Lesnar on the same card.


----------



## midnightmischief

Davion McCool said:


> Oh god, to anyone who hasn't seen it: http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...t-wrestlemania-30-wwecom-exclusive-a-26222023
> 
> What the hell is this? Goofy Shield? I love it. DOUBLE TRIPLE POWERBOMB.
> 
> Also: "It's just...it's human hair" XD. I can kinda get behind this.



:lmao:lmao:lmao

can dean ever stand still during these interviews lol.. I swear when he first spoke I thought he asked renee "do we look like sluts?" I had to rewind to hear what he said....

they all seamed happy as with their performance (yeah I know kayfabe) It made me think though, what peeps are saying here is kinda true. they definitely came out looking dominant and kicked arse. the NAO and kane didn't stand a chance. 
sure it would have been awesome to watch a longer match but then we would have been disappointed because the speed of the match would have slowed down since the corporate grandpas would not have been able to keep up that pace for long.


----------



## Bushmaster

Omega_VIK said:


> Man, they weren't going to get 4-5 star match out of the Outlaws. Lol, it's no way the worst match with Taker/Lesnar on the same card.


I'm talking about the Shield's worst match. They could have gotten at least a decent match.


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> can dean ever stand still during these interviews lol.. I swear when he first spoke I thought he asked renee "do we look like sluts?" I had to rewind to hear what he said....
> 
> they all seamed happy as with their performance (yeah I know kayfabe) It made me think though, what peeps are saying here is kinda true. they definitely came out looking dominant and kicked arse. the NAO and kane didn't stand a chance.
> sure it would have been awesome to watch a longer match but then we would have been disappointed because the speed of the match would have slowed down since the corporate grandpas would not have been able to keep up that pace for long.


They kept the pace quite fine with Cody and Goldust. They beat the shield all around on smackdown and at mania they can't get in any offense. C'mon now. The Shield deserved better for a mania match.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

SubZero3:16 said:


> They kept the pace quite fine with Cody and Goldust. They beat the shield all around on smackdown and at mania they can't get in any offense. C'mon now. The Shield deserved better for a mania match.


This i will agree with, they deserved a way bigger match than this. But the result was needed, shield look as strong as ever.


----------



## Omega_VIK

SoupBro said:


> I'm talking about the Shield's worst match. They could have gotten at least a decent match.


Well, then if you considered that a real match, then yeah it wasn't a decent match but as far as a squash goes it was a pretty good one.


----------



## Davion McCool

SubZero3:16 said:


> They kept the pace quite fine with Cody and Goldust. They beat the shield all around on smackdown and at mania they can't get in any offense. C'mon now. The Shield deserved better for a mania match.


They should have gone with "Authority fuckery" to give the match length. I'm fine with the idea of the squash, but at Wrestlemania, really? Shield already tore the house down at last year's wrestlemania at least, so they've had their moment. Think how far they've come in a year. They are THE most dominant force now.


----------



## midnightmischief

@zero - your right as well.... I'm so torn.

definitely wish it was longer, they could have cut down on the beginning promo a bit to give them more time maybe... :draper2
part of me thinks it was a timing thing - don't know if I am the only one here but to me the entrances seemed a bit rushed. that was kind of when I started thinking something wasn't right. 

to stick with my initial feelings - I am disappointed however I will do as raven suggested and when I watch it later with hubby I will adapt a more casual outlook and see if that inmproves things (still going to want more time for the shield though)


----------



## Chan Hung

Don't tell me this is a sign of things to come with Shield plus Cena? fpalm 

:lol :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, then if you considered that a real match, then yeah it wasn't a decent match but as far as a squash goes it was a pretty good one.


I only saw the dbl spear to the NAO and the dbl powerbomb lol. I will have to watch it because i missed all the entrances and whatever happened before the ending. I just think they deserved a great match at Mania. They have been stealing the show most PPVs and most Raws and SDs, just seems stupid to be at the biggest Mania and them to not have an amazing match.

I guess i can be happy they were dominant. Did Dean or Seth do anything in the squash?


----------



## briana98_98

WOW :cheer what can I say about Wrestlemania that hasn't been said...man I feel like I'm hungover lol 

The Shield man what an entrance. Love the new gear and the masks holy what!Little surprised the match was so short. I liked it nonetheless. We saw Nigel's lariat, superman punches galore and Seth flippin all over the place. DOUBLE TRIPLE POWERBOMB!!!! 
Sleeveless Seth hot damn!! :faint:I think I like sleeveless Seth better than long sleeve Seth. They looked strong and united tonight which is good. The pre show promo was like Shield merch heaven lol! I don't think I've ever seen all 3 of them in merch in a promo. I want that beanie Seth had on and I almost ordered it but then changed my mind. Kicking myself right now ugh. 

The post match interview is fucking hilarious!! : Dean can't stay still at all. Roman's AGREE WITH ME!! was funny. You can tell they were so hyped afterwards.

Wonder if I can post pics yet...off to look for some


----------



## briana98_98

Last post then I can post pics yay!


----------



## The Steven Seagal

SoupBro said:


> I only saw the dbl spear to the NAO and the dbl powerbomb lol. I will have to watch it because i missed all the entrances and whatever happened before the ending. I just think they deserved a great match at Mania. They have been stealing the show most PPVs and most Raws and SDs, just seems stupid to be at the biggest Mania and them to not have an amazing match.
> 
> I guess i can be happy they were dominant. Did Dean or Seth do anything in the squash?


Yeah dean did the lariat to kane, knocking him down hard, they both did the double dive to the outlaws, seth did the flip over the rope thing, dean threw an outlaw into the barricade, and they were part of the finishing powerbomb, they all looked very strong.


----------



## Omega_VIK

SoupBro said:


> I only saw the dbl spear to the NAO and the dbl powerbomb lol. I will have to watch it because i missed all the entrances and whatever happened before the ending. I just think they deserved a great match at Mania. They have been stealing the show most PPVs and most Raws and SDs, just seems stupid to be at the biggest Mania and them to not have an amazing match.
> 
> I guess i can be happy they were dominant. Did Dean or Seth do anything in the squash?


I'm pretty sure we all wanted a great Shield match. Dean did that crazy ass clothesline he does and Seth did his usual spots (ie the flip he does when he goes outside the ring). I believe that was about it, but my stream was acting at the time so I could have missed some stuff. As a Shield fan, I just happy that they're still together.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

http://vimeo.com/deanambrosenet they got everything up already, fast!


----------



## midnightmischief

I missed the preshow, stupid ppv provider was going to play it but for some reason it was not on... anyone got the clip of the shield from pre-show? have only seen pics.


correction, thanks steven... can see it there. cheers


----------



## Omega_VIK

The Steven Seagal said:


> http://vimeo.com/deanambrosenet they got everything up already, fast!


:lol Reigns acting like a fool.


----------



## Telos

I loved this WrestleMania. Entertained me from start to finish. Wish The Shield had better opponents, so they could've been in action for longer than 3 minutes, but aside from that I came away very satisfied from the PPV. The Lesnar victory stunned me as I'm sure it did everyone, and it took a while to recover from the shock. But the Bryan story ended the way it should've, and I'm glad we got the ultimate payoff to close WM. Really excited for Cesaro too. Not sure what happens with Wyatt, though I hope he gets a rematch at Extreme Rules (that's the next PPV, right?) and beats Cena.

Shield vs. Evolution will probably be teased on Raw. I could see The Shield coming in to save Bryan.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Telos said:


> I loved this WrestleMania. Entertained me from start to finish. Wish The Shield had better opponents, so they could've been in action for longer than 3 minutes, but aside from that I came away very satisfied from the PPV. The Lesnar victory stunned me as I'm sure it did everyone, and it took a while to recover from the shock. But the Bryan story ended the way it should've, and I'm glad we got the ultimate payoff to close WM. Really excited for Cesaro too. Not sure what happens with Wyatt, though I hope he gets a rematch at Extreme Rules (that's the next PPV, right?) and beats Cena.
> 
> Shield vs. Evolution will probably be teased on Raw. I could see The Shield coming in to save Bryan.


Ohhhhhh shield vs evolution :O yeah do want. Now you got my hopes up though :cuss:


----------



## Reaper

I only saw 2 matches on the card so haven't seen the Shild match yet. Can't wait to see the rest, lol.


----------



## Belladonna29

I was able to catch the match since it's floating around the interwebs now. While I'm obviously disappointed in the length of the match, at least a.) they didn't lose, b.) they looked incredibly strong during the match, and c.) they didn't break up.

While in a perfect world, the Shield would have been facing the Wyatts in some 30-min minimum, steel cage match (remember those), the reality of them facing the Old Age Outlaws and Kane limited the possibilities of what they could achieve with the match anyway. 

Honestly, booking this as a squash match for the Shield was the logical thing to do, considering who they were facing. They pulled off their signature spots, broke out the 'triple-double' powerbomb for the finale (sorry Roman, I agree with Dean on the name, lol) and looked totally badass the entire time--from their entrance to the new masks, to the finish. 

But the biggest thing to take from tonight is that all signs point to the WWE investing in a longer face run for the Shield (barring a crazy swerve tomorrow night). Everything from the new merch, the 3-part network interview, as well as the Axxess interviews seem to back this up. This is a huge shift from the 'inevitable WM break-up' talk we were hearing just 6 weeks ago. Hopefully the WWE gives them at least another 6 months as a group, maybe even more if they can find some more competition for them. 

If they're really done with the Outlaws and Kane, then who does the face Shield feud with next? Do they restart their tiff with the Wyatts soon? Because if you think about it, other than the Wyatts, and Rybaxel(which would be a step down for them at this point), who are the heel tag teams now that the Shield can feud with now that they're faces? It looks like Cesaro is about to break away from the Real Americans, so I doubt they'll have a feud (although the matches would be great). The Usos and the Rhodes brothers are faces--so who's left other than the Wyatts? Maybe they drop them in the middle of the Bryan/Orton/Batista/HHH stuff since Bryan is the only face in that storyline and could use some help. Things to think about, but at least WM is over and the Shield are still together. 

BTW, I'm loving the backstage interviews with Renee and Tom lately, showcasing the more light-hearted stuff with the Shield. It like's they get to stay badasses but are opening up and being quirky too--and they obviously love it and it's fun to watch. Not to mention, it's refreshing that they can joke around with making poop jokes or borderline homophobic crap that we're supposed to laugh at because they're good guys now (that part of the Attitude Era I don't miss); I really hope they don't change that about their promos. The dynamic where Roman and Dean bicker and Seth jumps in like to correct them is great. 

P.S. - They needs to wear those masks more often, cause ::SWOON:: :faint:


----------



## Bushmaster

Reaper Jones said:


> I only saw 2 matches on the card so haven't seen the Shild match yet. Can't wait to see the rest, lol.


Don't go to the bathroom or don't blink.


----------



## Telos

SoupBro said:


> Don't go to the bathroom or don't blink.


:lol I had a friend who went to the event and he missed the Shield's match while he was waiting in line for the bathroom. He was bullshit about it, lol


----------



## The Steven Seagal

I hope the new attires stick, especially those masks..


----------



## Reaper

SoupBro said:


> Don't go to the bathroom or don't blink.


As expected, eh ... 

I hope it was at least a squash


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eh wrestlemania is hyped to being the biggest night of the year, but really one can have a great match at any ppv. I'm sure there are plenty of historic moments that occurred during just any other ppv. Not to say that the shield doesn't deserve a great match, but I'm still good from their Wyatt feud. 

Shield said that they were going to essentially mop the floor with Kane and the NAO. At least they didn't lose. This is only their second year in the WWE. Bryan needed this night for his career more than the Shield boys did IMO. 

I only read results though so far. I plan on watching it when I get home from work. Also, what soup said, did Dean and Seth get some good cracks at the other team?



Spoiler: outcome of streak match



I didn't think he was going to lose it this time. enaldo



EDIT: THEY HAVE MASKS NOW??? OH geez i REALLY hope my night goes by quick. :mark:


----------



## Reaper

^LMAO. I don't think you need to do spoilers for an event that's already transpired  

There's no way someone that doesn't want things spoiled for them is anywhere near the IWC today


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Calabrose said:


> Eh wrestlemania is hyped to being the biggest night of the year, but really one can have a great match at any ppv. I'm sure there are plenty of historic moments that occurred during just any other ppv. Not to say that the shield doesn't deserve a great match, but I'm still good from their Wyatt feud.
> 
> Shield said that they were going to essentially mop the floor with Kane and the NAO. At least they didn't lose. This is only their second year in the WWE. Bryan needed this night for his career more than the Shield boys did IMO.
> 
> I only read results though so far. I plan on watching it when I get home from work. Also, what soup said, did Dean and Seth get some good cracks at the other team?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: outcome of streak match
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think he was going to lose it this time. enaldo
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: THEY HAVE MASKS NOW??? OH geez i REALLY hope my night goes by quick. :mark:



Dean and seth both got plenty of cracks in, it was a dominant united squash. They have badass masks but they didn't show it very long. Hope they keep them.


----------



## Redzero

Keep the motherfucking masks.


----------



## midnightmischief

just found this interview on tumblr, sorry if you have already seen it or posted it.

looks like it was done at axxess just before they went to get ready for the match... roman sounds really pumped to get out there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Sm1RyLhDcic


agggghhhhh what am I doing wrong in posting these you tube clips - help me, someone please.

they need to keep all the new gear... really helped me appreciate seths *cough* strength more


----------



## Bushmaster

Watching some stuff on the network so fast forwarding through things I don't wanna rewatch. Watched the promo before the Bryan and HHH match. You believe I fucking fast forwarded past the Shield match 3 times already, it was really that short huh? Did land on the Cesaro battle royale part the last time :banderas

Hoping to see these hoods and masks people are talking about.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> ^LMAO. I don't think you need to do spoilers for an event that's already transpired
> 
> There's no way someone that doesn't want things spoiled for them is anywhere near the IWC today


I spoilered it because it was off topic. :lol



The Steven Seagal said:


> Dean and seth both got plenty of cracks in, it was a dominant united squash. They have badass masks but they didn't show it very long. Hope they keep them.


Awesome! Even if the match was all Roman, I wouldn't have complained too badly. I'm just glad that despite Roman's push it's about all three of those guys.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Calabrose said:


> I spoilered it because it was off topic. :lol
> 
> 
> Awesome! Even if the match was all Roman, I wouldn't have complained too badly. I'm just glad that despite Roman's push it's about all three of those guys.


They all helped eachother out, it was classic shield.


----------



## Denny Crane

I read that Gunn got hurt during the match and was coughing up blood and wondered if that is why the match ended so fast. They was worried about it being a collapsed lung but it was just a blood vessel.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

SoupBro said:


> Watching some stuff on the network so fast forwarding through things I don't wanna rewatch. Watched the promo before the Bryan and HHH match. You believe I fucking fast forwarded past the Shield match 3 times already, it was really that short huh? Did land on the Cesaro battle royale part the last time :banderas
> 
> Hoping to see these hoods and masks people are talking about.



Kinda gave the vibe that the guy in your avatar and sig gave in Captain America, terminator like.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Caught a glimpse at redzero's avatar. Holy shit that's fucking badass! :mark:
I MUST DRAW THIS


----------



## briana98_98

found a pic of the masks but can't figure out how to upload it when its saved to my computer argh!!


----------



## Tambrose

Denny Crane said:


> I read that Gunn got hurt during the match and was coughing up blood and wondered if that is why the match ended so fast. They was worried about it being a collapsed lung but it was just a blood vessel.


Oh geez, I hope not! 
Do you have a source?

Edit: found a source and it says that the issue occurred at the end of the match during the 'double-triple powerbomb', so not the reason the match was short. I wouldn't think after a move like that the match was intended to go for much longer


----------



## Belladonna29

SoupBro said:


> Hoping to see these hoods and masks people are talking about.


Are we allowed to post links to tumblr? Cause it's all over The Shield tag there.


----------



## midnightmischief




----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

@zero and @wynter... loved chatting with you guys tonight, but i was in the taker/lesnar thread skimming through it when you guys peaced out...sorry about that, and good night!


now...to mania






a one sided, all offense by one team, no defense/offense by the other team, 3 minute match, where both teams basically got jobber entrances, benefits no one.



NO. ONE.


even the brooklyn brawler got some offense/defense in his matches.


The Shield are the 3 most promising, future stars in the company and have shown it day in and day out since they debuted....they deserve to show what they're made of on the grandest stage of them all. They don't need a long match to show it. But they deserve to get to show what they're made of and why they're considered the best and the future.


----------



## Tambrose

midnightmischief said:


>



Ambrose with a hood AND a mask... damn! :faint:


----------



## midnightmischief

Tambrose said:


> Ambrose with a hood AND a mask... damn! :faint:


I know right... plus roman not wearing a shirt and showing off more of his tatt. seths arms though, really stand out.

:ex::ex::ex:


----------



## Tambrose

midnightmischief said:


> I know right... plus roman not wearing a shirt and showing off more of his tatt. seths arms though, really stand out.
> 
> :ex::ex::ex:


Just when I think they can't get sexier... proving me wrong like the bosses they are! :ex::ex::faint:

Glad Seth got rid of the tactical vest he had, his was the worst compared to the other two- all those loose pockets and shit. I can't quite see exactly what it looks like, but it looks a lot more like Ambrose's now, hope they don't get too similar as I really like that they are different in style as well as personality, Will have to rewatch the backstage segment to get a proper look- was too busy paying attention to what they were saying, to pay attention to the changes to style lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dean even wore a vest for the first time in ages kada


----------



## #Mark

The Steven Seagal said:


> This i will agree with, they deserved a way bigger match than this. But the result was needed, shield look as strong as ever.


I tend to agree with this. The Shield drew a terrible card for Mania but at least the WWE responded accordingly. Would you rather the match be a 15 minute back and forth match? I certainly prefer the squash match we saw. It made the Shield look like monsters. They shouldn't have sold for 50 year olds passed their prime.


----------



## x78

#Mark said:


> I tend to agree with this. The Shield drew a terrible card for Mania but at least the WWE responded accordingly. Would you rather the match be a 15 minute back and forth match? I certainly prefer the squash match we saw. It made the Shield look like monsters. They shouldn't have sold for 50 year olds passed their prime.


It was kind of too much of a squash, the match could have done with an extra one or two minutes for The Shield to prove their dominance. As it is, it felt rushed and all three guys just seemed like they were trying to get their stuff in as quick as possible. In fact I think the match was literally just the Shield members' signature offense and the finish. Kind of disappointing that they couldn't find an extra minute or two for them to have something resembling a legit match.


----------



## goldigga

Apart from the masks they all looked like they were wearing different kinds of vests for tonight, thought that was a nice touch.

They looked so badass, a shame they were clearly cut for time would have loved to see their whole entrance but the match was booked fine, it should have been a squash especially since this is not the same Kane with the mask so he isn't supposed to be seen as a monster.


----------



## Reaper

Holy fuck the entrace was fucking sweet. And the masks were awesome. Hope they're here to stay and that we'll see a year of those motherfucking bad ass Shield that we saw tonight. 

Sweet as fuck. 

I definitely agree with the squash booking. It's obvious these guys have years worth of WM moments ahead of them.

I know it's unfair for the really hardcore Shield fans who just wanted to see more. But you guys will get another year of the Shield. 

And trust me. Enjoy these squashes too - because they're the rarest of rare booking and indicate that the company is absolutely without a shadow of a doubt firmly behind your guys. 

And the squash came against HHH's buddies (and Kane) too ... This is by far the rarest booking you'll ever see.


----------



## Bushmaster

They still should have had a great Mania moment as a group I think. You think we'll get another full year of The Shield? I couldn't enjoy the squash at all. I was at work using the WWE Network, i watched the TLC match with the Shield, Shield vs Hell No and Taker and watched Shield vs Wyatts. I didn't expect a Shield classic but a good to very good match with these" attitude era" guys that Cole and JBL have been talking about. 

IDK, the squash makes them look strong i guess but just think a good lengthy match would have helped them in the long run.


----------



## Reaper

@Soupbro ... I'm from the generation that grew up on squashes for babyfaces and thoroughly enjoy them so for me this was a blast from the past. I'm pretty sure now that we're definitely getting another year of The Shield with the final implosion happening around the Rumble. Even if we don't get a full year, I don't really see WM moments as being that much different from other major PPV moments. 

Look back and you'll see that your personal favourite moments fall across the WWE history and only a few of them really happen at mania. 

It's part of the brainwashing that we go through this season where the WWE itself makes this the biggest show of shows ... The Shield got their biggest match against the Wyatts, plus the entire year was full of epic Shield moments. 

The thing with the squash at mania is that it's a clear cut vote of confidence that these are the guys. The other important thing is that the crowd was firmly behind the squash as well - and didn't revolt or find it revolting. 

They're going to come out to a big pop tomorrow and I look forward to them getting their time on free TV as well as the next few PPV's. I'm sure they'll own at least 1 of the next big 4 PPV's before the eventual break up does come.


----------



## Bushmaster

I understand, big MOMENTS at Mania isn't such a big deal but it should be. The Shield won't be together forever, I'd love to watch a future DVD and see atleast one great Mania moment. And while they have amazing moments at TLC, MITB and EC i'd take a huge moment at Mania over any of those PPVs. Would you have rather seen the Wyatts vs Shield at Mania or some other B PPV like EC or TLC? Could you imagine if we got the Wyatts vs Shield in front of a huge crowd like that, how epic it would be.

The squash wasn't needed for the vote of confidence though i think. They have beaten Taker, Cena, Orton and Sheamus before. It was known a long time ago that HHH and crew are behind the Shield. I do understand what you mean. Just think the Shield have been showcasing for 2 years, would have preferred they continue that at the Grandest stage rather then having a match people could have missed easily. 

Like i said, i got home when Bryan and HHH ended. Walked up the stairs, said hi to family and when i started watching again it was over. Would have just preferred a normal match, Shield are usually the most entertaining thing on any show and besides their entrance they were meh for me. Saw their signatures but like someone said before it felt like they were just doing them for the sake of doing them within their time limit rather than have the moves flow within the match.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Welp, I missed the whole Shield match because my stream lagged *weeps* Thank DeanAmbrose.net for coming through for me.

For me, I didn't mind seeing the Shield dominate (as they should), but I just wish it hadn't been SO SHORT. We've seen longer beatdowns and brawls. It feels like a waste of them-heck, random Divas and Superstars we've barely seen in forever got a longer stint. 

And off-topic, but BROCK??? I still can't. Seriously, one of the last people who could have used that rub from beating the Streak, and he got it in a match that I personally found meh.

And Bray vs Cena was good...up until the end. Thank you, Cena, for COMPLETELY no-selling everything that happened and hugging kids like normal without even a hint of internal struggle. Way to go.

Bryan and Cesaro won though!!! :dance :cheer :mark: so happy!!!! Totally saved the day!!!! I was screaming so loudly after the main event, I think I shocked the house :lol



midnightmischief said:


>


I need to stop staring at this and compose myself. I really do. 

Seth will be the death of me.

My girl Cindel, did you enjoy yourself? ;-) too bad you didn't throw yourself at Dean-with that dress, he may not have minded :lol 

Fran still keeping up with us, so sweet 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tru365

::


SubZero3:16 said:


> You had Rock, Austin and Hogan come out talk about how this mania was about passing on to the new generation and what did we get? The Shield who have basically carried the RAWs and PPVs for the past year get a 3 minute squash match. Bray goes down to Cena who immediately afterwards no sells it and goes and hugs some kids. Taker's streak is ended by a guy who is all about the money. They only gave Bryan the win so people won't ask for their money back. Swerves are fine if they make sense. WWE just swerves for swerving sake.


BAM!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

I still don't get y'all complaining about new stars not being put over. Other than Bray, all young guns won and Bray looked like a million bucks despite losing. Entire crowd in the palm of his hand. This guy is something special.

And about The Shield, like I said, a squash was the correct way to go. NAO and Kane are simply NOT the opponents to have a lengthy match with. Against these old men, The Shield needed to be absolutely dominant, and they were just that. Badass.

Have my reasons for not minding the Streak finish. This isn't the thread to discuss it but let's just say it was Taker's call and we should all respect that. Also, Brock will get an incredible amount of heat and when he eventually transfers that into a babyface pop for Bryan or Cesaro or Reigns, the crowd will pop huge.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

How you guys like my new sig!

Know I'm in the minority but that entrance was worth the squash match. Hunter and Bryan over shot their time basically ruining everything for the shield. That has to be what happened, otherwise Rollins wouldn't have hyped up that match like he did in almost every interview and tweet leading to Mania.

My money's on a young guy getting put massively over vs Lesnar (As champion) at WM31 - question is who?

EDIT: Also I hate Lesnar and Heyman for ending my childhood (Kayfabe anyway )


----------



## JacqSparrow

I can't wait for Raw now--the fallout should be very interesting. 



Spoiler: Always with that Rolleigns


----------



## Banez

i enjoyed mania. I would have preferred bit longer shield match but meh..


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> I still don't get y'all complaining about new stars not being put over. Other than Bray, all young guns won and Bray looked like a million bucks despite losing. Entire crowd in the palm of his hand. This guy is something special.
> 
> And about The Shield, like I said, a squash was the correct way to go. NAO and Kane are simply NOT the opponents to have a lengthy match with. Against these old men, The Shield needed to be absolutely dominant, and they were just that. Badass.
> 
> Have my reasons for not minding the Streak finish. This isn't the thread to discuss it but let's just say it was Taker's call and we should all respect that. Also, Brock will get an incredible amount of heat and when he eventually transfers that into a babyface pop for Bryan or Cesaro or Reigns, the crowd will pop huge.


We're always going to have our own ways of perceiving what transpired. I still haven't watched it yet, but I agree with you. I seriously thought that Taker's streak was going to live on, but as you said it was his call.

I am also excited for what's to come on Raw.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Even more respect for Taker tbh for agreeing to go out that way. It's an old school tradition- you go out losing. Ric Flair, Shawn Michaels, Stone Cold Steve Austin and now Taker.


----------



## Banez

Quoth the Raven said:


> Even more respect for Taker tbh for agreeing to go out that way. It's an old school tradition- you go out losing. Ric Flair, Shawn Michaels, Stone Cold Steve Austin and now Taker.


Taker probably loves the way he's going out.. minimal build up.. no big fuss. And he guaranteed people will remember his match at WM 30.


----------



## DareDevil

Davion McCool said:


> Oh god, to anyone who hasn't seen it: http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...t-wrestlemania-30-wwecom-exclusive-a-26222023
> 
> What the hell is this? Goofy Shield? I love it. DOUBLE TRIPLE POWERBOMB.
> 
> Also: "It's just...it's human hair" XD. I can kinda get behind this.


Bunch of goofballs, they either start arguing about llamas or this  "It's human hair!" "Agree with me ok!" "It's a double triple powerbomb!" :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> Bunch of goofballs, they either start arguing about llamas or this  "It's human hair!" "Agree with me ok!" "It's a double triple powerbomb!" :lol


Dean dancing. Dean jumping up and down :lol Oh Dean, what do we do with you.

What I don't understand is why they still don't show this kind of thing live, because they totally should


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> Calm down :lol
> 
> Honestly this was the best top to bottom Mania since WM 24 or something.
> 
> And I've been saying it before, Shield either needed to split here, or win in a dominating fashion. A long back and forth against the old dudes doesn't make sense. They came across as a badass trio not to be fucked with. So while I'm upset they didn't get more time, that doesn't impact my view of the show as a whole. When I just watch the matches unfold and treat it as a casual, it's so much more fun.
> 
> Add to that the amazing Bryan title win and both of his matches- two 4 star matches in one night. Cena/Wyatt was around the 4 star mark too. So 3 matches that good- when was the last Mania that happened?
> 
> No bad match either, even the Divas match was better than the clusterfuck I expected it to be.
> 
> Only thing sticking out is Taker's streak. But I believe he will be retiring soon and so made the call. Could have gone out undefeated but such a professional. More reason to respect the Streak.
> 
> A little surprised at the Mania hate tbh. I came expecting to see more praise and everywhere else people are praising it. Certainly not "shit".
> 
> 
> MVPs of the show- Daniel Bryan, Triple H (what a great heel performance- complete Cerebral Assassin mode) and Bray Wyatt. What a master crowd manipulator and what great character work. Randy Orton was pretty great too, as was Cesaro.



If you look at this mania as a Fan of wrestling it was a fantastic show.

Rock,Austin,Hogan Opening the show was fantastic 3 guys having fun and taking jabs at hogan <3

Bryan vs HHH = This match was stunning,it had throw backs 2 Benoit,Angle,Bryan dropped on his head 4/5 times i though oh shit hhh it going in injury him the dives to the outside 1 of hhh's best matches and hhh's workout video was correct hhh trained for a FAST MATCH this wasn't a slow match like most of hhh's other match both guys went all over the place.


Shield vs NOA & Kane - Ok upset shield never got to Shine but that's it people Attitude ever is over (now with taker gone) shield showed a new side if you put them in a corner you will regret it.

Battle Royal - Our Boy Won!

Bray vs Cena = Ok match but ending angle was meh. Bray never cared about the win he wanted 2 show evil cena but because we didn't get either i feel it missed the mark.

Brock vs Taker = i need to go back and watch it since i wasn't focused i think now knowing the ending i feel this match could be great. (not going 2 talk about it's wrong a part timer beat the steak) this would have been takers choice and boy did that ending give people Emotion










Diva match - Good wrestling match sure a little nuts at some points at a 12 second submission when there is like 10 people in the match but that ending was GOAT AJ tapping for her.

Bryan vs Orton vs HHH - Great match (Taker LOST and bryan pulled the crowd back) in my view this is only 1 of the few times a taker loss IS OK just think of any other Mania Taker losing would have Destroyed the show and crowd would have been a puddle of tear's. Loved the double team and WWE fuckery with hhh. Bryan getting the Tap on Batista

Daniel Bryan finally made Batista tap out. 4 year slow burn.


----------



## Banez

Wonder what will happen with the Shield tonight.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'm sad because the match lasted 3 minutes 

But I understand why why it happened.
WWE wanted The Shield appeared strong.

If the match had more time would be a good match, but would not have the same impact it had, the match would be "lost" in everything that happened on PPV (Taker lost :angry: :bh.

With everything that happened on PPV people still talk of The Shield match because of the entrance (please they continue to use the masks, especially Dean with his hood ) and that was short match in that Shield showed their strength


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> If you look at this mania as a Fan of wrestling it was a fantastic show.
> 
> Rock,Austin,Hogan Opening the show was fantastic 3 guys having fun and taking jabs at hogan <3
> 
> Bryan vs HHH = This match was stunning,it had throw backs 2 Benoit,Angle,Bryan dropped on his head 4/5 times i though oh shit hhh it going in injury him the dives to the outside 1 of hhh's best matches and hhh's workout video was correct hhh trained for a FAST MATCH this wasn't a slow match like most of hhh's other match both guys went all over the place.
> 
> 
> Shield vs NOA & Kane - Ok upset shield never got to Shine but that's it people Attitude ever is over (now with taker gone) shield showed a new side if you put them in a corner you will regret it.
> 
> Battle Royal - Our Boy Won!
> 
> Bray vs Cena = Ok match but ending angle was meh. Bray never cared about the win he wanted 2 show evil cena but because we didn't get either i feel it missed the mark.
> 
> Brock vs Taker = i need to go back and watch it since i wasn't focused i think now knowing the ending i feel this match could be great. (not going 2 talk about it's wrong a part timer beat the steak) this would have been takers choice and boy did that ending give people Emotion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diva match - Good wrestling match sure a little nuts at some points at a 12 second submission when there is like 10 people in the match but that ending was GOAT AJ tapping for her.
> 
> Bryan vs Orton vs HHH - Great match (Taker LOST and bryan pulled the crowd back) in my view this is only 1 of the few times a taker loss IS OK just think of any other Mania Taker losing would have Destroyed the show and crowd would have been a puddle of tear's. Loved the double team and WWE fuckery with hhh. Bryan getting the Tap on Batista
> 
> Daniel Bryan finally made Batista tap out. 4 year slow burn.


I'm THRILLED Bryan made Bootista tap. After beating Trips. Sweet, sweet vindication.

And that Roman gif :lmao

@Banez, I hope they'll make digs at the Authority  Add insult to injury because last night was a bad night for them (the Authority, I mean).


----------



## Reaper

I watched the Shield match again and yeah, even though it was cut short, the fact that it turned into a squash of epic proportions as a result actually gave Shield their WM moment as far as I'm concerned. 

I don't even recall what they were doing last year, but whenever I think of the Shield from now on, all I can think of is their Wyatt match and them storming down the stairs in those fucking awesome as fuck masks and sweeping the floor with HHH's buddies making them look like the most pathetic bitches this side of the decade.


----------



## tbp82

After watching mania last night I was shocked at how quick the match went. A few observations and thoughts.

1.) Roman Reigns dominated the match superman clothsline, superman punches, double dropkick on the apron, doulble spear....dude was the man as usual.

2.) The other two got a couple flips in Dean got his ring rope clothsline.

3.) It's time for The Shield to move away from these 6-man tag matches. Yes itit's great seeing them as a group but, they've gone as far as they can at this current time. I'm not stating they have to break-up or feud with each other they could go the way of the four horse who as a group were together but were always in seprate feuds. Hopefully tonight we get a glimpse of where they are headed and hopefully its not to another 6 man feud.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I'm thinking the Authority might drag the Shield over a few coals tonight for not helping in the Bryan situation.

Would be a prefect way to start a Shield vs Authority angle.


----------



## tbp82

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I'm thinking the Authority might drag the Shield over a few coals tonight for not helping in the Bryan situation.
> 
> Would be a prefect way to start a Shield vs Authority angle.


SOMEONE ANYONE explain this to me. The Shield is already in a Shield vs. Authority angle so how do you start something you're already in? The Authority is who? Triple H, Stephanie, Kane, and The Outlaws. What are they going to do go three on one with a guy who couldn't beat one Daniel Bryan? I guess The Authority could debut new muscle (The Ascension or two random guys from developmental) and then they go do Kane and the new muscle vs. The Shield but honestly I don't see what other ways a Shield vs. Authority Angle can go.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tbp82 said:


> SOMEONE ANYONE explain this to me. The Shield is already in a Shield vs. Authority angle so how do you start something you're already in? The Authority is who? Triple H, Stephanie, Kane, and The Outlaws. What are they going to do go three on one with a guy who couldn't beat one Daniel Bryan? I guess The Authority could debut new muscle (The Ascension or two random guys from developmental) and then they go do Kane and the new muscle vs. The Shield but honestly I don't see what other ways a Shield vs. Authority Angle can go.


The best endgame is Shield vs Evolution. I'm guessing Brock will soon challenge Bryan for the title, which leaves Batista, Randy, and Trips free to deal with the Shield.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Shield vs Evolution is the way to go. Make that match for Summerslam and add Brock vs Bryan to the same card and we're set.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tbp82 said:


> SOMEONE ANYONE explain this to me. The Shield is already in a Shield vs. Authority angle so how do you start something you're already in? The Authority is who? Triple H, Stephanie, Kane, and The Outlaws. What are they going to do go three on one with a guy who couldn't beat one Daniel Bryan? I guess The Authority could debut new muscle (The Ascension or two random guys from developmental) and then they go do Kane and the new muscle vs. The Shield but honestly I don't see what other ways a Shield vs. Authority Angle can go.


They're not feuding with Trips or Steph yet are they, didn't they go out of their way to tell the Shield that Kane and The Outlaws are doing this by themselves a couple weeks ago, did I misinterpret that?



JacqSparrow said:


> The best endgame is Shield vs Evolution. I'm guessing Brock will soon challenge Bryan for the title, which leaves Batista, Randy, and Trips free to deal with the Shield.


Yup, Great Summerslam dream match that if done right would make prefect sense.


----------



## Banez

I'm looking forward to see what all happens tonight on RAW.


----------



## English Dragon

The Shield are so fucking good, they have been booked perfectly so far their entire career.


----------



## tbp82

JacqSparrow said:


> The best endgame is Shield vs Evolution. I'm guessing Brock will soon challenge Bryan for the title, which leaves Batista, Randy, and Trips free to deal with the Shield.


I guess that'd be ok but how long can we drag out these 6 man tag matches with The Shield again I'm not stating they have to split I just feel its time to move on to seperate feuds be it Reigns/Rollins going after the take titles and Dean defending the US Title. Dean losing the US Title and Rollins/Dean being a new tag team. The 6 mans seem stale TO ME. A few here have suggested going with The Shield vs. Evolution at Summerslam well thats four months from now how many more 3 man teams can The Shield face?


----------



## Divine Arion

I can't even begin to describe how happy I was the Shield won and each had a moment to shine. Yes, I am disappointed that their appearance was reduced down to a 2-3 minute squash. However I will look at the brighter sides of things. Kane and the NAO are older therefore I don't think we would've gotten something more than 10 minutes out of them. The Shield could have been destroyed by the Authority but they were made to look stronger than ever. 

While we're at it, the masks are a great addition to their mercenary attire. Dean especially with that that mask and hoodie combination had me swooning. They all looked spectacular. 

Slightly off topic but overall the PPV was amazing to me. Bryan won the heavyweight title, Bray got over strong, Cesaro got his push, and AJ retained. The obvious letdown, aside from the short Shield match, was Taker's streak ending. But the raw emotion with such a legendary man losing such as Taker made me respect him that much more. It's his decision in the end and I will support that. 

I can see where people are finding disappointment but I'm honestly quite intrigued to see where the Shield as well as many others are headed from this point.


----------



## tbp82

Divine Arion said:


> I can't even begin to describe how happy I was the Shield won and each had a moment to shine. Yes, I am disappointed that their appearance was reduced down to a 2-3 minute squash. However I will look at the brighter sides of things. Kane and the NAO are older therefore I don't think we would've gotten something more than 10 minutes out of them. The Shield could have been destroyed by the Authority but they were made to look stronger than ever.
> 
> While we're at it, the masks are a great addition to their mercenary attire. Dean especially with that that mask and hoodie combination had me swooning. They all looked spectacular.
> 
> Slightly off topic but overall the PPV was amazing to me. Bryan won the heavyweight title, Bray got over strong, Cesaro got his push, and AJ retained. The obvious letdown, aside from the short Shield match, was Taker's streak ending. But the raw emotion with such a legendary man losing such as Taker made me respect him that much more. It's his decision in the end and I will support that.
> 
> I can see where people are finding disappointment but I'm honestly quite intrigued to see where the Shield as well as many others are headed from this point.


I've got to agree with you about mania overall it was a good show despite some people being upset over the result/results of certain matches.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tbp82 said:


> I guess that'd be ok but how long can we drag out these 6 man tag matches with The Shield again I'm not stating they have to split I just feel its time to move on to seperate feuds be it Reigns/Rollins going after the take titles and Dean defending the US Title. Dean losing the US Title and Rollins/Dean being a new tag team. The 6 mans seem stale TO ME. A few here have suggested going with The Shield vs. Evolution at Summerslam well thats four months from now how many more 3 man teams can The Shield face?


Now that they're on the Authority's bad side, I'm thinking they could get placed in more singles matches because the Authority will try to keep them from uniting and being at their best. It would also be a good time to start sticking it to Dean and his US title.


----------



## DareDevil

Sup guys? Good morning  I am excited for RAW tonight! :mark: I just want to know what direction will The Shield go. What new storyline is in for them, maybe againts the authority?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I love this photo


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I Think we all agree MASKS need 2 stay!


----------



## Wynter

Now that I had time to let all my emotions calm down and think rationally...

Im perfectly fine with this Mania 

This will easily go down as one of the most memorable WrestleManias ever. 
God bless Taker for giving us his all for over two decades and ending his career like a true old school Boss: on his back :clap :clap :clap

We can all debate whether Lesnar was OUR guy to end the streak, but at the end of the day, he was Taker's guy and that's all that matters. 

WrestleMania 30= holy shit out of 10.

A new era is here. I can dig it :


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> Calm down :lol
> 
> Honestly this was the best top to bottom Mania since WM 24 or something.
> 
> And I've been saying it before, Shield either needed to split here, or win in a dominating fashion. A long back and forth against the old dudes doesn't make sense. They came across as a badass trio not to be fucked with. So while I'm upset they didn't get more time, that doesn't impact my view of the show as a whole. When I just watch the matches unfold and treat it as a casual, it's so much more fun.
> 
> Add to that the amazing Bryan title win and both of his matches- two 4 star matches in one night. Cena/Wyatt was around the 4 star mark too. So 3 matches that good- when was the last Mania that happened?
> 
> No bad match either, even the Divas match was better than the clusterfuck I expected it to be.
> 
> Only thing sticking out is Taker's streak. But I believe he will be retiring soon and so made the call. Could have gone out undefeated but such a professional. More reason to respect the Streak.
> 
> A little surprised at the Mania hate tbh. I came expecting to see more praise and everywhere else people are praising it. Certainly not "shit".
> 
> 
> MVPs of the show- Daniel Bryan, Triple H (what a great heel performance- complete Cerebral Assassin mode) and Bray Wyatt. What a master crowd manipulator and what great character work. Randy Orton was pretty great too, as was Cesaro.





WynterWarm12 said:


> Now that I had time to let all my emotions calm down and think rationally...
> 
> Im perfectly fine with this Mania
> 
> This will easily go down as one of the most memorable WrestleManias ever.
> God bless Taker for giving us his all for over two decades and ending his career like a true old school boss: on his back :clap :clap :clap
> 
> We can all debate whether Lesnar was OUR guy to end the streak, but at the end of the day, he was Taker's guy and that's all that matters.
> 
> WrestleMania 30= holy shit out of 10.
> 
> A new era is here. I can dig it :


Exactly Takers choice sure we would have loved new blood 2 end it but what's stopping any of the new blood from doing what Brock did and leave also HOLY Shit watching mania now and OMG that opening and Bryan match <3 just about 2 start shield match.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I haven't seen the entire show yet, but I just go done watching the Shield match. Yeah it was short, and mostly full of signature moves, but I still liked it. I can tell that if not for that crazy Bryan vs HHH match the crowd would have been a bit more energetic. Anyone who has ever been to a live show knows how tiring it can get real fast if you're constantly cheering. As short as the match was, all three of those boys looked solid in their offense and they each got some pops respectively. I wonder where they're going to take this on Raw. Since Kane is linked with the Authority, and I'm sure HHH still isn't going to be too happy about his loss, maybe HHH will somehow get involved in a feud with the Shield as well. They did question him that one time, so maybe the story will touch more on it. I dunno, but I think that would be pretty cool. :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I see so much criticism of the results of Wrestlemania and I do not understand: 

Bryan won 2 matches clean, is the champion (which is what everyone wanted, except me lol)

The Shield is stronger than ever

AJ continues to be champion (unfortunately they not use AJ right)

Cesaro won (and I realized that the man has charm )

Cena/Bray = before Wrestlemania I wanted Bray win, now I am happy that Cena won. The match did what he had to do: tell you a excellent chapter of an excellent story. Bray remains strong (up in my account) and Cena showed the "monster" that has hidden and could not be released tonight because TAKER LOST


----------



## Wynter

The WWE needs to go full speed with a Face run with the boys. Shield vs Authority/Evoltion can be easily transitioned to without the suspension of logic. 
Having a great feud with one of the greatest stables of all time will only further cement the boys legacy. They had a great heel run, now give them an even more amazing face run.

The boys deserve it and really flourish in this role. If the WWE books this feud right and start showing these backstage segments on Raw and their funny ass, cool personalities,the crowd will fall even more in love with them.

When the boys do finally break up, it will only serve to make it even more bittersweet and a sad day.

The boys aren't done yet;even one more feud with the authority would satisfy me. This will probably be something that would last for months, a feud well built considering participants like Triple H will be in it and I doubt Trips will allow himself to be in an lackluster feud.

The boys need their final "Hoorah!" and something memorable to cement them. The true all out war we never received with the Wyatts can be redeemed here


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> The WWE needs to go full speed with a Face run with the boys. Shield vs Authority/Evoltion can be easily transitioned to without the suspension of logic.
> Having a great feud with one of the greatest stables of all time will only further cement the boys legacy. They had a great heel run, now give them an even more amazing face run.
> 
> The boys deserve it and really flourish in this role. If the WWE books this feud right and start showing these backstage segments on Raw and their funny ass, cool personalities,the crowd will fall even more in love with them.
> 
> When the boys do finally break up, it will only serve to make it even more bittersweet and a sad day.
> 
> The boys aren't done yet;even one more feud with the authority would satisfy me. This will probably be something that would last for months, a feud well built considering participants like Triple H will be in it and I doubt Trips will allow himself to be in an lackluster feud.
> 
> The boys need their final "Hoorah!" and something memorable to cement them. The true all out war we never received with the Wyatts can be redeemed here


I Suggest Using My Summerslam Plan
Beating Evolution putting fists together giving each other a nod/look and leave in different directions Leading 2 Triple Threat at Mania! With Maybe WHC on the line.


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> [*]Cena/Bray = before Wrestlemania I wanted Bray win, now I am happy that Cena won. The match did what he had to do: tell you a excellent chapter of an excellent story. Bray remains strong (up in my account) and Cena showed the "monster" that has hidden and could not be released tonight because TAKER LOST


I really don't mind that Cena won.. but what really pissed me off was that first you sell the match by being afraid of Bray Wyatt and his antics... and then just a MINUTE later after you've pinned Bray Wyatt you are all happy and smiley hugging crowd and posing on turnbuckle totally no selling the fucking match you had just minute earlier.

Thats the face of the company... no selling to the top.


----------



## What A Maneuver

The masks they're sporting now are pretty cool looking. When they walked out, I joked to my brother they were sporting the Winter Soldier look. Which, I may add, is incredible.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> I Think we all agree MASKS need 2 stay!


Heck yes.



SóniaPortugal said:


>


This just keeps getting better and better :agree: 



RaneGaming said:


> I Suggest Using My Summerslam Plan
> Beating Evolution putting fists together giving each other a nod/look and leave in different directions Leading 2 Triple Threat at Mania! With Maybe WHC on the line.


I love that idea, but I think I would cry :lol

Rewatching Mania tomorrow night once it actually airs over here. Hope I get to enjoy it more


----------



## Tru365

SóniaPortugal said:


> I love this photo


Yup! *swooning*


----------



## WrayBryatt

hate the match, but loved the gear.I hope they put that on the wwe shop


----------



## Wynter

It's funny seeing some people straight up hating the match and others loving the fact the boys decimated Nao/Kane.

I guess perspective is everything.


----------



## CALΔMITY

What A Maneuver said:


> The masks they're sporting now are pretty cool looking. When they walked out, I joked to my brother they were sporting the Winter Soldier look. Which, I may add, is incredible.


It's probably coincidental, but didn't Roman and Seth hold up captain america shields at some point in the past? :lol

But yeah, I love the masks. Some guy on twitter said he didn't like the masks and that they made the boys look like they were about to play paint ball. I laughed, but I don't take the masks any less seriously. I really dig the skeletal canines on those masks. Dean's hooded tank was an interesting touch. Especially with his tactical vest. It was all just so cool.
:banderas

@Wynter: It is. I liked the match, but not everyone is going to like what I do. Sometimes you just gotta agree to disagree with some people. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WrayBryatt said:


> hate the match, but loved the gear.I hope they put that on the wwe shop


How to get arrest in 10 seconds 

1.walk into store with Gear 
2.Do Dean's Arm thingy
3.Roar
4.Walk up 2 counter 
5.Shout Justice!


----------



## Wynter

If the boys get these masks as new merch in the WWE shop, I will assume they are truly going with this face run and their break up isn't happening any time soon.

Which is fine with me. The longer I get to see them in that BOSS ass attire, the better :

The Raw crowd is going to absolutely POP! for the boys tonight. I can feel it :banderas

Side note: who wants to bet the crowd will start singing at Bray tonight :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> How to get arrest in 10 seconds
> 
> 1.walk into store with Gear
> 2.Do Dean's Arm thingy
> 3.Roar
> 4.Walk up 2 counter
> 5.Shout Justice!


:lmao


If the masks do become a more permanent thing then I hope it becomes available as merch because I'd buy it in a heartbeat. I don't care if they wound up being $50. Okay maybe I would, but I'd still save up for one.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> It's probably coincidental, but didn't Roman and Seth hold up captain america shields at some point in the past? :lol
> 
> But yeah, I love the masks. Some guy on twitter said he didn't like the masks and that they made the boys look like they were about to play paint ball. I laughed, but I don't take the masks any less seriously. I really dig the skeletal canines on those masks. Dean's hooded tank was an interesting touch. Especially with his tactical vest. It was all just so cool.
> :banderas
> 
> @Wynter: It is. I liked the match, but not everyone is going to like what I do. Sometimes you just gotta agree to disagree with some people. :lol


They did :lol Must have been a hint!



RaneGaming said:


> How to get arrest in 10 seconds
> 
> 1.walk into store with Gear
> 2.Do Dean's Arm thingy
> 3.Roar
> 4.Walk up 2 counter
> 5.Shout Justice!


Make sure it gets tweeted to Seth :lol Best way to get arrested ever.


----------



## Wynter

Roman looks so bad ass with that mask in that GOAT picture. His eyes just look so intense and beast :mark:. He gave me Scorpion from Mortal Kombat feels :lol

Dean with the hood and mask. Perfection :banderas

Seth somehow being bad ass and adorable all at the same time 

New Attire: (Y) 

Thank goodness WWE is letting them be bad ass faces and allowing them to express it through their gear also. 

Now when they start giving me those backstage segments on Raw, I will be a happy panda :dance


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calabrose said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> If the masks do become a more permanent thing then I hope it becomes available as merch because I'd buy it in a heartbeat. I don't care if they wound up being $50. Okay maybe I would, but I'd still save up for one.


I Want the full outfit! 

Also i want 2 see Paige in that gear (not part of the shield just because i think it would look sweet)


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> I really don't mind that Cena won.. but what really pissed me off was that first you sell the match by being afraid of Bray Wyatt and his antics... and then just a MINUTE later after you've pinned Bray Wyatt you are all happy and smiley hugging crowd and posing on turnbuckle totally no selling the fucking match you had just minute earlier.
> 
> Thats the face of the company... no selling to the top.



I think Cena reaction was "I won, I won, Everything is back to normal" 

Cena won the Wrestlelmenia, but something tells me this story is not over yet


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman looks so bad ass with that mask in that GOAT picture. His eyes just look so intense and beast :mark:. *He gave me Scorpion from Mortal Kombat feels* :lol
> 
> Dean with the hood and mask. Perfection :banderas
> 
> Seth somehow being bad ass and adorable all at the same time
> 
> New Attire: (Y)
> 
> Thank goodness WWE is letting them be bad ass faces and allowing them to express it through their gear also.
> 
> Now when they start giving me those backstage segments on Raw, I will be a happy panda :dance


Exactly what I was thinking! :lol All the Mortal Kombat references. I thought of Shao Khan when I saw Trips's entrance.

Seth just radiates adorable. Even when he's wearing a skull mask :lol And those arms. Ahem.

@Rane Paige would give me female Winter Soldier feels :lol


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Where else could they go with The Shield from here?? What would be cool, is if they had a solid face run where Ambrose defends his title amongst the likes of The Miz, Sandow, BNB, then finally lose it to Rusev so he can have a establishing solid run with the belt. By that time, the reformed Evolution(HHH,Batista,Orton) will still make attempts to screw Bryan of the belt, enter The Shield. With much tension built up between the two units, this eventually leads to a 6 man tag match at Summerslam where either team should win and continue the feud until HIAC where we see a 6 man HIAC elimination match that sees the Shield going over. Would be a very nice program to see, and I really hope eventually the E goes in that direction.


----------



## LPPrince

Want to look like your favorite Shield member at Wrestlemania 30?

The Shield's Wrestlemania face masks on Amazon


----------



## Wynter

WWE _needs_ to sell those masks at the WWE shop.

Those shits will sell like crazy.

Now picturing a bunch of Shield fans in the audience with those masks :banderas

Tonight should be so damn crazy. I can't wait :mark:


----------



## LPPrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE _needs_ to sell those masks at the WWE shop.
> 
> Those shits will sell like crazy.
> 
> Now picturing a bunch of Shield fans in the audience with those masks :banderas
> 
> Tonight should be so damn crazy. I can't wait :mark:


I already ordered one of the five that Amazon had left.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE _needs_ to sell those masks at the WWE shop.
> 
> Those shits will sell like crazy.
> 
> Now picturing a bunch of Shield fans in the audience with those masks :banderas
> 
> Tonight should be so damn crazy. I can't wait :mark:


:lol Quite a few of us already changed sigs/avatars over those masks. They're really onto something with those.

I can't wait either :dance


----------



## Reaper

JacqSparrow said:


> The best endgame is Shield vs Evolution. I'm guessing Brock will soon challenge Bryan for the title, which leaves Batista, Randy, and Trips free to deal with the Shield.


The way they kept selling it as "The end of the AE", that does seem to be the next logical thing for them to do to take down the top faction of the Ruthless Aggression era. 

The masks are fucking awesome btw. They need to stay.


----------



## Wynter

LPPrince said:


> I already ordered one of the five that Amazon had left.


 Awesome!(Y) I might need to get me one of those before WWE puts it up on their shop for like 40 damn dollars :lol

WWE would be idiots not to capitalize on it though.

The amount of marking out I've seen over these masks have been crazy :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

LPPrince said:


> Want to look like your favorite Shield member at Wrestlemania 30?
> 
> The Shield's Wrestlemania face masks on Amazon


:mark:


----------



## LPPrince

I suggest getting them now before the price hike.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Reaper Jones said:


> The way they kept selling it as "The end of the AE", that does seem to be the next logical thing for them to do to take down the top faction of the Ruthless Aggression era.
> 
> The masks are fucking awesome btw. They need to stay.


they also called it the Reality Era 

JBL Said: There goes the Attitude Era.
Cole Said: As HHH said it's the Reality Era


----------



## CALΔMITY

LPPrince said:


> I suggest getting them now before the price hike.


I am BROKE and I don't get paid until Thursday. :lol


----------



## LPPrince

Calabrose said:


> I am BROKE and I don't get paid until Thursday. :lol


Funnily enough I'll get mine around the end of the week if they ship it when it says they will.

If I don't look like a massive twat wearing it, I'll take pictures.


----------



## Wynter

I'm on the same boat at Caly. I have no money to spare at the moment and I'm sure they will gone by time I get paid 

Fuck, now Imma have to pay like 30-40 dollars when WWE puts it up on the shop :lol

It's crazy how their masks are being marked over harder than their WrestleMania match :lmao

(Y) I'm all for a pic. Man, I'm jealous now lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Y'all better leave one for me. :side:


----------



## Bushmaster

Those aren't official Shield masks on amazon right? They look cool but I'd never wear them in public lol. I hope they get some more cool merch though, last and only time I've bought something from WWE was the Punk Nexus shirts which were too good to pass up. Shield are cooler than Nexus so should get something that looks better.


----------



## LPPrince

SoupBro said:


> Those aren't official Shield masks on amazon right?


There's no such thing as "official" Shield masks. The masks they wore were generic half-face masks you can purchase on Amazon literally right now. My order came out to a little over $22 w shipping and handling. Its the same ones they wore.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I would rarely ever wear those things. Maybe for Halloween or if I ever cosplayed at a con. I'd mostly just get it for the sake of having it. :lol


----------



## LPPrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> (Y) I'm all for a pic. Man, I'm jealous now lol


I'm afraid all I have now are the "before" pics. 

Its the "after" pics you're pining for I'm sure. hahaha


----------



## Snake Plissken

The Shield were awesome last night, Seth's new Attire is awesome. Ambrose looked badass with the Entrance vest and hood. I hope the masks stay for the entrance. I actually want The Shield to maybe try and stick together until Survivor Series this year. They are just an awesome trio, I still think there is life left in the group yet, their face run has been great so far. I might be pushing it with Survivor Series but they're just fantastic together. I still don't think the split needs to happen until Summer. 

I kind of hope The Shield will have a bond after the breakup where if needed the members will have short alliances from time to time.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Reaper Jones said:


> The way they kept selling it as "The end of the AE", that does seem to be the next logical thing for them to do to take down the top faction of the Ruthless Aggression era.
> 
> The masks are fucking awesome btw. They need to stay.





Ichabod Crane said:


> The Shield were awesome last night, Seth's new Attire is awesome. Ambrose looked badass with the Entrance vest and hood. I hope the masks stay for the entrance. I actually want The Shield to maybe try and stick together until Survivor Series this year. They are just an awesome trio, I still think there is life left in the group yet, their face run has been great so far. I might be pushing it with Survivor Series but they're just fantastic together. I still don't think the split needs to happen until Summet.
> 
> I kind of hope The Shield will have a bond after the breakup whee if needed the members will have short alliances from time to time.


Split at SummerSlam

Then at Survivor Series
Bryan & Shield & ? vs Evolution & Sheamus & ?/ Corporate Punk


----------



## Wynter

LPPrince said:


> I'm afraid all I have now are the "before" pics.
> 
> Its the "after" pics you're pining for I'm sure. hahaha


:lol you can do both  lol


Yeah, I'm hoping the boys will end on good terms. I think the whole triple threat and dissension storyline has past and will be considered a missed opportunity for some.

I don't think WWE will able to capture that magic and build up to a triple threat again.

I like Rane's idea. The boys finally overcome the Authority/Evolution at Summerslam, realize they've accomplished all they can together, do the Symbol of Excellence one last time and then walk out in three separate directions.

They can help each other out during points in their careers and even do mini reunions.

That would be pretty damn awesome.

Not every stable/team needs to end with bad blood.

I mean, we can still get some pretty amazing singles feuds with them in the future too.

Dean vs Rollins
Dean vs Reigns.
Maybe even Rollins vs Reigns if Roman goes heel again at some point or plays tweener.


----------



## Reaper

RaneGaming said:


> they also called it the Reality Era
> 
> JBL Said: There goes the Attitude Era.
> Cole Said: As HHH said it's the Reality Era


Hmmm ... Plot thickens. 

Ambassador for Ruthless Aggression era was Cena. 
Reigns is their new chosen one. 
Not surprised at all that the linking is there. 

They've already recorded the soundbyte for when Reigns does make good on his potential. 

Here's hoping that the other two continue to benefit from the Reigns love affair as well. 

Then again, I'm not worried. Seth has proven that he's the next Punk/Bryan (IWC favourite underdog in waiting) and Ambrose will carve out a legacy similar to that of the Jakes, Foleys .. and may touch Jericho's level, but sadly he's not that talented.


----------



## LPPrince

I love that idea. The Shield ending on GOOD terms, with the exit in separate directions. Props.


----------



## DareDevil

If the WWE, decides to make Shield Masks, I will so buy one!! Those things look badass. :mark:


----------



## LPPrince

DareDevil said:


> If the WWE, decides to make Shield Masks, I will so buy one!! Those things look badass. :mark:


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D4WFX1M/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Wynter

LPPrince over here making Amazon money :lol

Great find though. You know for sure WWE will have you paying more in their shop.
Especially when you add shipping and handling.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LPPrince said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D4WFX1M/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


http://www.amazon.com/Black-Skull-P...bs_misc_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=07WWVN5S3P90MBCFPP3S

doesn't that look more like Shield mask?


----------



## CALΔMITY

The design is similar, but not the same. :lol
The one LP posted is the exact same.


----------



## LPPrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> LPPrince over here making Amazon money :lol
> 
> Great find though. You know for sure WWE will have you paying more in their shop.
> Especially when you add shipping and handling.


This is my way of trying to get my last rep(which was negative, the fuuh) BURIED. hahaha

And the one I posted is the exact one they wore. Here, have an excuse to post images of them with their half masks again.


----------



## Bushmaster

I keep hearing Shield vs Evolution, but I'm guessing that's mostly people dreaming. What can the Shield do tonight exactly after their win?


----------



## Banez

SoupBro said:


> I keep hearing Shield vs Evolution, but I'm guessing that's mostly people dreaming. What can the Shield do tonight exactly after their win?


I suppose we'll find out.

I would have loved to see Shield members on triple threat just to see whos side the Mania crowd would have been on.


----------



## Wynter

We dreamed of Shield vs Wyatts and we ended up getting it.
Yes, it was pretty rushed considering what it could have been, but we still got it.

I'm sure WWE must have heard some of the fans wanting this. It would be a pretty big feud to have and will only serve to give fans more reasons to watch their product.

It will also give Batista and Randy Orton something to do while Bryan has his reign.


----------



## LPPrince

Question is, would The Shield go over against Evolution? Or let me rephrase, would they win the match?


----------



## Tru365

SóniaPortugal said:


> I think Cena reaction was "I won, I won, Everything is back to normal"
> 
> Cena won the Wrestlelmenia, but something tells me this story is not over yet


Right?! He was hugging on that poor little kid a bit too tight. LOL. Like he was a lifeline back to normalcy.


----------



## Wynter

WWE seems to be running with this whole "new era" and putting over the young guys theme.

So they just might let the boys win. 

Triple H will look good in the final match I'm sure.
Batista will be protected so he doesn't look weird winning the title later on.
Randy will eat the pin, blackout, spear and Dirty Deed :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol you can do both  lol
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm hoping the boys will end on good terms. I think the whole triple threat and dissension storyline has past and will be considered a missed opportunity for some.
> 
> I don't think WWE will able to capture that magic and build up to a triple threat again.
> 
> I like Rane's idea. The boys finally overcome the Authority/Evolution at Summerslam, realize they've accomplished all they can together, do the Symbol of Excellence one last time and then walk out in three separate directions.
> 
> They can help each other out during points in their careers and even do mini reunions.
> 
> That would be pretty damn awesome.
> 
> Not every stable/team needs to end with bad blood.
> 
> I mean, we can still get some pretty amazing singles feuds with them in the future too.
> 
> Dean vs Rollins
> Dean vs Reigns.
> Maybe even Rollins vs Reigns if Roman goes heel again at some point or plays tweener.


The future is definitely bright with these three, regardless of the direction they choose to go in because they'll make it work.



SoupBro said:


> I keep hearing Shield vs Evolution, but I'm guessing that's mostly people dreaming. What can the Shield do tonight exactly after their win?


I want to see them maybe hinting even more at Trips being the mastermind behind the attack on them, maybe even outright saying that they know he is. Start the buildup 

Everyone going for the masks :lol They're awesome, but I'd rather see them on the boys 

Only logical that Shield wins if they take on Evolution.

@Wynter Poor Randy :lol Can't catch a break.


----------



## LPPrince

Orton didn't get pinned last night, I don't see why he'd have to get pinned by a Shield member either.

Gotta admit, Orton looked strong. Made it to Mania, kicked out of finishes, had his back torn open by landing on a monitor, and wasn't the one on his back for the three/tapping out.

I can see him not getting pinned if Evolution faces The Shield. I think it'd be best if it was HHH they pinned. But the way I see it, The Shield would lose, and thats when they would have their final salute and their separate exits.


----------



## Wynter

It would be a shame to have the boys lose to two stables.
A win against Evolution will only make the legacy they leave behind as a stable bigger and send a message about how these boys are the future.

It's all about the new era now. The old dogs gotta go.

There would be no need for Evolution to win. They gain nothing from it.

The Wyatts had to win at EC to cement themselves as the new top dogs/heel stable in town. It was a passing of the stable torch type thing.
So it made perfect sense and was a great loss for the Shield.

And the only reason Randy didn't eat the pin last night because Bryan has beaten that boy so many times, it wouldn't have been all that impactful.

But after that Royal Rumble fiasco, having Batista tap out to Bryan in the title match was icing on the cake. It needed to happen that way.

Bryan going over both Triple H and Batista completed this journey the right way.

But Orton was great last night and Kudos to him for going on after that sick ass table spot (Y)

The way he landed on that monitor was :deandre


----------



## Set For Seth

Their match is so fucking lame me and my mom are so fucking pissed lol but Sethie had me drooling with dem guns. Mmmmmpapi <3333


----------



## LPPrince

Poor Orton. I was drinking some Fire and Blood Red Ale with my stepbros enjoying the rest of the show after Game of Thrones S4E1 ended and we all started screaming and writhing in horror at the way Orton landed on that monitor. Props to the man for putting his body on the line for our entertainment and his family's wellbeing. *claps*

Same to Gunn for being part of the...Double Triple Double Powerdouble Triple H Bomb whatever its called


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, I heard Gunn bust a vessel, vein or something after that powerbomb.
He had some bleeding and they thought his lungs collapsed. Scary shit.


----------



## LPPrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, I heard Gunn bust a vessel, vein or something after that powerbomb.
> He had some bleeding and they thought his lungs collapsed. Scary shit.


Lets be honest, they thought The Shield killed him. hahaha


----------



## Wynter

I guess Billy is grateful they didn't have a long match. The boys would have ended his life if they had to do 10 minutes of ass whooping :lol


:side: I shouldn't laugh about something like that. I know Billy was scared as shit when he coughed up blood.


----------



## LPPrince

I would be too. Look like it hurt.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That's what they get for inserting themselves in a match where they didn't belong.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao and here comes Zero to lay on that sympathy for Billy :lmao


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's what they get for inserting themselves in a match where they didn't belong.


burnnnnnnnnnnnn

:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao and here comes Zero to lay on that sympathy for Billy :lmao


A bunch of old coots trying to relive the glory days. No sympathy here.

It should've been a reunited Shield vs Wyatts at Mania. Of course the six of them would've eclipsed everyone else and we couldn't have the youngsters doing that now could we fpalm


----------



## Wynter

Cena needed that opponent of course.
Though, I'm not even mad anymore about Bray losing because that man was awesome last night :lenny
He got to shine last night and showed just how well he will do as a top heel.

Shame, we didn't get Shield vs Wyatts at Mania, but WWE has a chance to remedy it with a feud against the Authority/Evolution.
We have months until SummerSlam and that time can be used to build an epic feud and storyline.

Batista and Orton need something to do while Bryan has his title reign and (hopefully) feud with Brock or guys like Cesaro.


----------



## LPPrince

Both Bray Wyatt and The Shield had awesome entrances. Wyatt more so, but hey.

Dem face masks were pretty top.


----------



## Banez

i hope they'l keep using video packages to hype the upcoming match. You don't see that often these days.


----------



## Wynter

Bray's entrance was so damn awesome.
From the lighting all the way down to how the band wore those pretty cool masks just made it perfect.
It wasn't over the top or flashy, it fit Bray perfectly and the mood was instantly set.


----------



## LPPrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bray's entrance was so damn awesome.
> From the lighting all the way down to how the band wore those pretty cool masks just made it perfect.
> It wasn't over the top or flashy, it fit Bray perfectly and the mood was instantly set.


I'm now imagining what it would've been like if it was Wyatts vs Shield with their respective entrances.

Holy fucking goddamn awesome


----------



## Wynter

Omg, the stare down with Shield vs Wyatts after the entrances and those masks??
Add the energy and atmosphere that match would have been at Mania, we all would have been like :wall 

:lol


----------



## Mr. I

The Shield are apparently reeeeeeeeeeeeal.
Seriously those masks looked right out of the Bullet Club.


----------



## LPPrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> Omg, the stare down with Shield vs Wyatts after the entrances and those masks??
> Add the energy and atmosphere that match would have been at Mania, we all would have been like :wall
> 
> :lol


I'm picturing the six in the ring, lined up three by three, staring each other down. Rowan with his mask, The Shield with theirs, Bray with his hat. The Shield takes off their masks and throw them out of the ring. Rowan's comes off. Bray's hat follows. Then sluggin'


----------



## NeyNey

Come on, Wrestlemania was nice!
First, fucking D-Bry, come fucking on!!! YES DUDE!!!!!!!! 
I also wrote in the Bryan thread I thought it was over when Bryan was on the stretcher! 
He sold that RKO through the table fucking awesome! 
Of course the match with Triple H was A+, the crowd when the running knee connected. :lenny fucking CHRIST!!!

ALSO CESARO!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: So fucking awesome!! 
Vickie beeing GOAT women with her epic disgusting laugh, I hated the Diva Match, and now to the Shield:

I hated the fact they didn't show The Shield jumping from the crowd over the Barricade!!! Come on!! :lmao 
I wanted a close up of them wearing the mask so fucking badly! :lol
Also yeah, the match was short, squash like, like some of you say, but I think it's okay they won that dominant way. Yeah, of course not the BEST way but not that bad. DON'T MESS WITH THE SHIELD OLDIES!!!!! :agree::agree::agree:

Bray and Cena both were awesome in that match, Cena selling Wyatts things, Wyatt laughing and staring through the match... :banderas

Brock/Taker: :regal:regal :rko2 ... :drake1 ... :regal :fuckedup
____

I enjoyed it, can't wait for RAW tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Let's see what's next for The Shield!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Edit: http://www.elvisduran.com/media/play/24585152/ LOOOOOOOOOOL AMBROSE :lmao :lmao :lmao " I look terrible. "


----------



## Wynter

:mark: I was waiting for NeyNey's post.

Now I'm off to read it :lol


----------



## Banez

NeyNey you forgot opener! (the segment before HHH/Bryan) it was gold


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, I heard Gunn bust a vessel, vein or something after that powerbomb.
> He had some bleeding and they thought his lungs collapsed. Scary shit.


didnt they bust rock open too? he was coughing up blood as well lol.

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: I was waiting for NeyNey's post.


I'm always anticipating Ney's posts. :ambrose


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Serious Bullet Club/Mortal Kombat vibes from The Shield last night and I absolutely fucking loved it! Ambrose bringing back the motherfucking sleeveless hoodie was a highlight of my Wrestlemania and I don't give a crap how stupid that sounds :lmao

Literally corpsed at Brock/Taker. Like wtf?! Is this real life?










Ambrose in the mask is a serious contender as the new pic of my siggy. LORD HAVE MERCY


----------



## NeyNey

Banez said:


> NeyNey you forgot opener! (the segment before HHH/Bryan) it was gold


LOL how could I forget about that?? Yeah it was awesome! :lmao


----------



## Banez

NeyNey said:


> LOL how could I forget about that?? Yeah it was awesome! :lmao


yeah at the "Silverdome" :lol


----------



## Telos

NeyNeyMania :yes


----------



## Tammy88

NeyNey said:


> Edit: http://www.elvisduran.com/media/play/24585152/ LOOOOOOOOOOL AMBROSE :lmao :lmao :lmao " I look terrible. "


Haha love it!


----------



## LPPrince

Tammy88 said:


> Haha love it!


I'm laughing more at DBry going, "Thats so ratchet"

of all people, ROFL


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Bryan looking like he speaking a whole another language. Poor thing :lol


----------



## LPPrince

/Seth Rollins wearing sunglasses during his selfie so people think it was Damien Sandow


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

That Knee

Time for commentary on Shield Match
NOA come out (Time to do our part Intro)
:ambrose2

Shield Walk to Ring Like Arm Robbers (Insert someone gonna get there ass kick)
Kane Throw's Dean into Corner 7 punches
Dean 4 Punches to Kane
Kane 1 Uppercut to Dean
Dean Closeline Kane
Tags Reigns
Billy Tagged In
Reigns 2 Closelines on billy
Reigns 1 Jumping Closeline
Reigns 1 Jumping Closeline on RoadDog
Reigns 1 Samoan drop on Kane
Reigns Closeline in Corner on Roaddog
Dodges Billy With Swag
DX Chop (SWAG)
Reigns 1 Uppercut on Billy
Reigns Dropkick on Billy/Roaddog on outside
Reigns Punch Mat (It's Time To Eat Dirt)
Reigns Superman Punch On Roaddog
Reigns Screams 1 MORE TIME
Reigns Punches Mat
Kane grabs Reigns
Seth Jumps from toprope and hits Kane
Seth Suicide Dive on Kane
Billy Kicks Reigns
Dean (Nope Not Today)
Dean Closelines Billy
Dean 11 Wild Punches On Billy
Roaddog Pulls Dean Out Of Ring
Dean Throw Roaddog Into Barricade 
Reigns Superman Punch 2 Billy
It's RAPE TIME
Dean,Seth,Reigns In Ring Surrounding Billy
Reigns Sticks out tongue
Billy Looks like he saw Vince Naked
Billy leaves Ring
Dean and Seth dive out of ring onto Billy & Roaddog
Reigns Spears Kane
Seth & Dean Throw the Meat Into the Ring
Reigns Double Spear!
Reigns Tags Dean in
Dean Tags Seth in
Dean does Swag Attack
Seth Beats Chest
Reigns Roars
Double Triple Powebomb
Seth Pins Billy

2 Mins 56 Seconds


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RaneGaming said:


> That Knee
> 
> Time for commentary on Shield Match
> NOA come out (Time to do our part Intro)
> :ambrose2
> 
> Shield Walk to Ring Like Arm Robbers (Insert someone gonna get there ass kick)
> Kane Throw's Dean into Corner 7 punches
> Dean 4 Punches to Kane
> Kane 1 Uppercut to Dean
> Dean Closeline Kane
> Tags Reigns
> Billy Tagged In
> Reigns 2 Closelines on billy
> Reigns 1 Jumping Closeline
> Reigns 1 Jumping Closeline on RoadDog
> Reigns 1 Samoan drop on Kane
> Reigns Closeline in Corner on Roaddog
> Dodges Billy With Swag
> DX Chop (SWAG)
> Reigns 1 Uppercut on Billy
> Reigns Dropkick on Billy/Roaddog on outside
> Reigns Punch Mat (It's Time To Eat Dirt)
> Reigns Superman Punch On Roaddog
> Reigns Screams 1 MORE TIME
> Reigns Punches Mat
> Kane grabs Reigns
> Seth Jumps from toprope and hits Kane
> Seth Suicide Dive on Kane
> Billy Kicks Reigns
> Dean (Nope Not Today)
> Dean Closelines Billy
> Dean 11 Wild Punches On Billy
> Roaddog Pulls Dean Out Of Ring
> Dean Throw Roaddog Into Barricade
> Reigns Superman Punch 2 Billy
> It's RAPE TIME
> Dean,Seth,Reigns In Ring Surrounding Billy
> Reigns Sticks out tongue
> Billy Looks like he saw Vince Naked
> Billy leaves Ring
> Dean and Seth dive out of ring onto Billy & Roaddog
> Reigns Spears Kane
> Seth & Dean Throw the Meat Into the Ring
> Reigns Double Spear!
> Reigns Tags Dean in
> Dean Tags Seth in
> Dean does Swag Attack
> Seth Beats Chest
> Reigns Roars
> Double Triple Powebomb
> Seth Pins Billy
> 
> 2 Mins 56 Seconds


GOAT SQUASH MATCH

BELIEVE DAT

ambrose3:reigns


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Bryan looking like he speaking a whole another language. Poor thing :lol


:lmao:lmao:lmao he genuinely looks confused when he says ratchet. also cesaro's cracking me up as well "oh god that guy's such a creep, why are they playing summertime sadness":lol


----------



## Wynter

:lol Man pre-WrestleMania footage and the Network has provided so much awesome stuff this year.
You really got to see some funny stuff and how awesome some of these talents are.
Of course Seth did that selfie like the fab selfie whore he is 
Roman just staring at the camera and taking the pic :lmao
Roman should have did that face he had when Seth complimented his looks lol



> Billy Looks like he saw Vince Naked


:lmao oh Rane


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh my god :lmao :lmao :lmao you can totally tell that's Cesaro's favourite song 

Dean sounded like a guy's version

Oh and Seth looked like such selfie whore :lol

Hogan did the ducklips pose :lol

Bryan looked so confused, you can see him thinking " what the hell is ratchet?"

Titus was way into that song :lol


----------



## LPPrince

Given HBK can speak jive, you'd think he'd of taught Bryan a thing or two

I bet The Shield can speak jive


----------



## SubZero3:16

Somebody call the funeral home. I'm done. :faint:


----------



## Wynter

I know this is off topic as hell but..

Damn, Taker suffered a severe concussion ...
Fuck man. The ending to his Streak just gets sadder and sadder..

I wonder if he even remembers losing...

EDIT: Sweet Jesus in a silk blanket, that picture of Roman :homer

Though, I did picture him to be much more sculpted :lol
He still fighting hard against those Samoan genes


----------



## LPPrince

Remind you of any of his relatives? hahaha


----------



## Wynter

:lol Now everyone is really going to call him Rock 2.0 as if there isn't another 300 Samoan men with the same type of tats


----------



## LPPrince

Well I have his facial hair so I have that going for me


----------



## Mr. I

RaneGaming said:


> That Knee


Third best sell of the Knee so far, second being Rollins, first being Cena (who looked like he was knocked out by it). Great bump by Triple H (who was tremendous in the match, the best he's been in the ring in probably five years).



SubZero3:16 said:


> Somebody call the funeral home. I'm done. :faint:


I'm not a tattoo guy, but that is beautiful work. Kudos to the artist.


----------



## Wynter

That tat looked like it hurt like a bitch. Did he do it the traditional way? 
Because if he did, more power to him, because I couldn't do it :lol


----------



## Tru365

WynterWarm12 said:


> I know this is off topic as hell but..
> 
> Damn, Taker suffered a severe concussion ...
> Fuck man. The ending to his Streak just gets sadder and sadder..
> 
> I wonder if he even remembers losing...
> 
> EDIT: Sweet Jesus in a silk blanket, that picture of Roman :homer
> 
> Though, I did picture him to be much more sculpted :lol
> He still fighting hard against those Samoan genes


Hi 

I think he's gotten leaner. Someone posted a pic a few days ago of their 1st interview with Cole, then below it a pic of their 3-part interview for WWE Network.


----------



## Wynter

Hi! 

Yeah, Roman looks lean in that picture. His presence and aura makes him seem bigger than he is.
Though, he probably looks much more bigger in person .

He did use to be chubby, so it would take a while before he really bulks up. 
Roman is probably focusing on conditioning and endurance more than anything anyways.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Come into chat  am all alone


----------



## SubZero3:16

Roman be like










:lol


----------



## cindel25

Who is here? Pls pm the chat link. I'm going to try to join tonight


----------



## RE: Wrestling

*The Shield's WM entrance masks...*

They better fuckin' wear those all the time from now on. Those things make them look even more badass. Who agrees?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: The Shield's WM entrance masks...*



iAMcaMMAdian said:


> They better fuckin' wear those all the time from now on. Those things make them look even more badass. Who agrees?


Given I'm buying one from Amazon for myself, I would hope so. Unless they want to make it a Mania only thing, which still works for me.


----------



## Telos

cindel25 said:


> Who is here? Pls pm the chat link. I'm going to try to join tonight


Me too please

Edit - got it, thanks!


----------



## midnightmischief

SubZero3:16 said:


> Somebody call the funeral home. I'm done. :faint:


UUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Bye....


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Somebody call the funeral home. I'm done. :faint:


Roman God Mode Transformation, loading.......10%


----------



## Frico

RVD!!!

Edit: WOAH. Wrong thread.


----------



## Loading....

Moderators of the "SymbolOfExcellence" group chat, unban me this instant! *SLAMS TABLE*


----------



## Bushmaster

No Shield tonight fpalm. Why are the Shield not on the Raw after Mania fpalm. Not sure I can get excited for Shield vs Wyatt's since it's on Main Event, how long can the match even be.


----------



## CM12Punk

Shield vs Wyatts :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Finally, some Shield :mark:

Feuding with HHH?


----------

